# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Sous la pression amricaine, l'UE suspend son projet de taxe GAFA

## Claude Michel

*Bruno Le Maire veut une initiative franco-allemande contre lvasion fiscale des gants de lIT*
*pour harmoniser les systmes fiscaux au niveau europen*

Les gros chiffres daffaires raliss par les gants amricains de la technologie et leurs parts de march importantes crent des frustrations chez les politiciens, mais aussi chez les consommateurs dans les pays o ces entreprises oprent. En effet, ces gants de la technologie gnrent dnormes revenus au dtriment des concurrents locaux sans pour autant payer des impts refltant les chiffres daffaires raliss dans ces pays. La semaine dernire, le secrtaire d'tat franais en charge du Numrique a exprim un point de vue selon lequel il faudrait faire payer  ces socits plus dimpts. Aujourdhui, cest le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, qui annonce que son pays travaille avec lAllemagne et dautres pays europens pour  combler les chappatoires  devant les socits technologiques amricaines.


Bruno Le Maire, ministre franais de l'conomie.
Daprs Le Maire, ces chappatoires ont permis  certaines entreprises telles que Google, Apple, Facebook, et Amazon de rduire considrablement leurs impts. Comme alternative aux initiatives europennes quil a juges trop lentes, Le Maire a donc annonc une proposition qui prsenterait  des rgles plus simples  pour une  relle taxation  de ces entreprises. La proposition sera prsente en septembre prochain lors d'une runion des responsables de l'Union europenne  Tallinn, en Estonie.  L'Europe doit apprendre  dfendre son intrt conomique beaucoup plus fermement - la Chine le fait, les tats-Unis le font , a dclar M. Le Maire.  Vous ne pouvez pas profiter de l'activit commerciale en France ou en Europe sans payer les taxes que d'autres socits - socits franaises ou europennes - paient , a-t-il ajout.

La nouvelle initiative saligne logiquement avec le programme lectoral du prsident Emanuel Macron. En effet, le prsident franais avait promis durant la campagne lectorale de mieux fiscaliser les gants du Net qui, selon lui, faussent la concurrence en Europe. Avec une approche au niveau europen, Macron rclame lharmonisation des taxes sur le chiffre daffaires ralis dans les pays membres pour des prestations de service lectronique afin dassurer des conditions de concurrence plus quitables.  cet effet, Macron renouvelle un appel plus large pour les 19 tats de la zone euro pour mieux aligner leurs systmes fiscaux. Le Maire a dclar que l'engagement de Macron de rduire les impts des socits  25 %  la fin de son mandat de cinq ans devrait tre considr comme un jeu d'ouverture dans ce processus. Il a ainsi exhort les pays ayant des taux de taxation plus faibles  les augmenter.  La France fait un effort considrable. Nous demandons  d'autres tats membres de la zone euro de faire un effort similaire dans l'autre sens , a dclar Le Maire.

*Source :* Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  France : pour le secrtaire d'tat du Numrique, les gants d'Internet devraient payer plus d'impts, mais l'UE doit soutenir le projet

 ::fleche::  Google chappe  un redressement fiscal de plus d'un milliard d'euros en France la justice estime que sa filiale irlandaise n'est pas imposable

----------


## Invit

Il a raison mais ces botes vont en profiter pour faire du chantage  l'emploi dans les pays ou il y a le moins de taxe, dire que c'est de la faute aux mchants franais/allemand qui ne se proccupent que d'eux mme et pas des autres pays d'Europe etc.
Les pays europens, pour beaucoup, ne roulent que pour leur pomme, les vieilles habitudes vont prendre du temps  disparaitre.

----------


## micka132

> L'Europe doit apprendre  dfendre son intrt conomique beaucoup plus fermement - la Chine le fait, les tats-Unis le font , a dclar M. Le Maire.  Vous ne pouvez pas profiter de l'activit commerciale en France ou en Europe sans payer les taxes que d'autres socits - socits franaises ou europennes - paient , a-t-il ajout.


Ouhhhh le vilain extremiste (de gauche ou de droite)!!!
Ah non lui il a le droit, il a la bonne etiquette.
Enfin bon on va pas se plaindre d'une bonne intention...

----------


## Saverok

> L'Europe doit apprendre  dfendre son intrt conomique beaucoup plus fermement - la Chine le fait, les tats-Unis le font , a dclar M. Le Maire.  Vous ne pouvez pas profiter de l'activit commerciale en France ou en Europe sans payer les taxes que d'autres socits - socits franaises ou europennes - paient , a-t-il ajout.


Le hic est que la Chine n'est qu'un Etat et que les Etats Unis ne sont aussi qu'un seul Etat (fdral pour le coup mais 1 quand mme).
Alors que l'Europe, c'est une Union et que dans cette "union", chacun joue perso et pas collectif.
La Chine ne se fait pas concurrence  elle mme.
Alors qu' l'intrieur de l'UE...

Je trouve trop facile de taper sur les entreprises plutt que sur les Etats.
Ce n'est pas la faute des GAFA si l'Irlande a un taux d'imposition sur les socits si bas.
Ces entreprises ne font que profiter d'une opportunit fiscale offerte par un pays membre de l'UE.

L'absurdit de l'Europe est d'avoir fait l'Euro sans avoir faire d'harmonisation fiscale ou d'union fiscale.
Une union montaire avec de telles disparits fiscales est une absurdit totale.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

L'Estonie ce n'est pas un paradis fiscal qui encourage aussi l'vasion fiscale ?

L'Irlande comme d'autre membre de l'union  bien profit de l'argent de l'Europe surtout dans les annes 90.
Et sa politique fiscale, c'est un peu cracher dans la soupe .
Mais tout le monde fait a dans l'union libre Europene.
On fait une union tout en voulant ne rien lcher, on marche un peu sur la tte.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Optimisation fiscale : la France et lAllemagne vont dposer leur proposition de taxation des GAFA*
*auprs de lUnion europenne  la mi-septembre*

Au dbut de ce mois, le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a annonc qu'il prparait avec lAllemagne une initiative contre les champions amricains de l'optimisation fiscale. Si des propositions dans ce domaine avaient dj t faites dans le cadre de l'Union europenne et de l'OCDE, Bruno Le Maire regrette le fait qu'elles soient trop lentes. Il pense donc que l'idal serait une proposition avec  des rgles plus simples  pour une  relle taxation  des gants amricains de la technologie.

 Vous ne pouvez pas profiter de l'activit commerciale en France ou en Europe sans payer les taxes que d'autres socits  socits franaises ou europennes  paient , disait-il.  L'Europe doit apprendre  dfendre son intrt conomique beaucoup plus fermement  la Chine le fait, les tats-Unis le font.  Il avait donc promis de dvoiler son plan le mois prochain.


Bruno Le Maire, ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances.
Ce dimanche, le ministre des Finances a confirm que la France et l'Allemagne prsenteront  l'Union europenne leur proposition de taxation des GAFA (acronyme de Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon, dsignant les gants d'internet).  Nous dposerons avec nos partenaires allemands au prochain conseil des ministres des Finances qui aura lieu  Tallinn mi-septembre une proposition nouvelle de taxation des GAFA , a dclar Bruno Le Maire dans une sance de questions-rponses sur Facebook Live.

Le ministre franais des Finances veut que les gants de l'Internet apportent une  juste contribution  aux finances publiques des pays o ils tirent des revenus. Mais comment ? Une question  laquelle il nous donne un dbut de rponse :  Nous proposons de prendre comme base de rfrence le chiffre d'affaires de ces grands groupes, de fixer  partir de l un niveau de taxation et de faire en sorte que ces grands groupes payent ce qu'ils doivent payer aux Trsors publics des pays europens o ils font des bnfices , a-t-il dit.

En multipliant ce genre dinitiatives, la France cible notamment Google qui vient dchapper  un redressement fiscal de plus dun milliard, aprs que le Tribunal administratif de Paris a statu que lentreprise ntait pas imposable en France. Cette dcision sexplique par le fait que Google Ireland Limited (GIL) ne disposait pas dun  tablissement stable  en France ; une condition ncessaire et suffisante pour que lentreprise paie des impts dans le pays de 2005  2010, priode sur laquelle porte le contentieux. Si la France a dcid de faire appel, son ministre des Comptes publics sest toutefois montr ouvert  un accord transactionnel. Daprs Grald Darmanin, cela permettra de rgler le contentieux  lamiable, et viter dentamer un procs qui peut s'avrer long et coteux, et dont l'issue est incertaine.

Source : Challenges

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## a028762

Enfin !

----------


## Vyrob

C'est une trs bonne nouvelle selon moi, mme si j'aimerais que a s'tende  toutes les entreprises faisant de l'optimisation fiscale de la sorte, car ce n'est certainement pas l'apanage des gants de l'IT.

----------


## RyzenOC

j'ai pas trs bien compris, la demande est europenne, mais on est bien d'accord que le le but de la manuvre et de faire payer  google France ces impts en France et  google Deutsch ces impts en Deutschland ?

pour ma part je serai favorable  un nouveau systme d'imposition des entreprises bas uniquement sur le bnef (aprs dduction de la masse salarial notamment donc) *ralis dans le pays*.
Et plus sur le statues juridique de l'entreprise ou sur son nombre de salaris.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

"Il n'y a pas de problme qui ne puisse tre rsolu par une nouvelle taxe". Ce principe se perptue une fois de plus. Cette nouvelle taxe va engendrer des nouveaux problmes et la boucle est boucle. Un jour, il faudra arrter d'lire des narques et donner le pouvoir  des informaticiens et des mathmaticiens connaissant les principes de stratgie et de thorie des jeux : dilemme du prisonnier, principe de diffrenciation minimale, loi de Hotelling, ce genre de choses.

La stratgie qui me parat vidente ici serait d'aligner l'impt des socits sur le plus bas taux europen. Et en le disant clairement, pour ce ne soit pas peru comme un cadeau aux gros patrons. Si l'Irlande par exemple veut faire du dumping fiscal, nous suivrons. Si elle augmente, nous augmentons. L'impt sur les socits c'est environ 36 milliards par an. Si on s'aligne sur l'Irlande, on se prive des deux tiers environ. Je pense que les grands pays comme la France ou l'Allemagne pourraient tenir le coup pendant six mois. Mais je ne donne pas trois mois pour que tous les pays europens comprennent o est leur intrt. Le taux d'imposition reviendrait rapidement  un taux raisonnable et identique dans toute l'Europe.

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis, vite fait sur le zinc, je ne suis pas Prsident de la Rpublique.

----------


## Namica

> ...
> pour ma part je serai favorable  un nouveau systme d'imposition des entreprises bas uniquement sur le bnef (aprs dduction de la masse salarial notamment donc) *ralis dans le pays*...


Mais ce n'est pas un nouveau systme, c'est bien ce qui se passe partout et maintenant : les entreprises sont taxes  l'impt des socits sur le bnfice (recettes - charges).
Seulement, c'est Google-Irlande qui facture  ses clients europens et Google-Paradis-Fiscal qui facture  Google-Irlande d'autres frais, fees et royalties...
En consquence, il ne reste quasiment plus rien  taxer dans les pays de l'U.E.

Donc,



> ...
> La stratgie qui me parat vidente ici serait d'aligner l'impt des socits sur le plus bas taux europen....


cette stratgie ne marcherait pas contre les montages mis au point par les GAFA, mme si une harmonisation fiscale au sein de l'U.E. est souhaitable et ncessaire.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*La France et trois autres pays proposent  lUE de taxer les GAFA sur la base de leurs chiffres d'affaires*
*et non pas en fonction de leurs bnfices uniquement*

Dans le domaine des affaires, ce nest un secret pour personne que de nombreuses et grandes entreprises technologiques effectuent de gros chiffres daffaires (CA) avec des profits toujours en pleine croissance.  titre dexemple, en 2012, Facebook avait un chiffre daffaires de 5,08 milliards de dollars pour un bnfice net de 500 millions de dollars. En 2013, on est pass  7,87 milliards de dollars pour 1,5 milliard de dollars de profit. Lanne suivante, cest--dire en 2014, ce chiffre daffaires a encore volu pour atteindre les 12,47 milliards de dollars avec 2,94 milliards de profits dgags. En 2015, le chiffre daffaires du rseau social a affich une tendance  la hausse et est pass  17,93 milliards de dollars pour 3,69 milliards de dollars de bnfice. Et lan dernier, le rseau social a dclar un chiffre daffaires de 27,64 milliards de dollars et ralis un bnfice net de 10,22 milliards de dollars.

Mais il ny a pas que Facebook qui pourrait tre cit  titre dexemple. Selon les donnes collectes par Statista, en 2012, Apple affichait un chiffre daffaires de 156,5 milliards de dollars contre 50,18 milliards pour Google. En 2013, les chiffres daffaires dApple et Google ont atteint respectivement 170,9 et 55,51 milliards de dollars. En 2014, la croissance a encore continu et lon est pass  182,8 milliards de dollars au niveau dApple et 65,67 milliards de dollars pour Google. En 2015, Apple a eu un chiffre daffaires de 233,72 milliards de dollars et Google 74,54 milliards. Enfin lan dernier, lon a eu une rgression au niveau du chiffre daffaires dApple avec 215,64 milliards comme chiffre daffaires atteint contre 89,46 milliards de dollars chez Google.

Bien que ces chiffres soient assez impressionnants, lorsquil sagit de payer les impts, les montants pays sont inversement aussi impressionnants. En effet, au niveau de lUnion europenne (UE) de nombreuses grandes entreprises IT utilisent la lgislation en vigueur afin de rattacher leurs activits commerciales  leur entreprise situe dans un pays o le taux dimposition est assez faible ce qui leur permet de payer moins dimpts.  ce jour, la France est moins avantage avec un impt sur les socits fix  30 %. LAllemagne sen sort avec 30 % et le Royaume-Uni 20 %. LIrlande qui attire nombre de pays a un taux dimposition de 12,5 %. Cest donc sans surprise que beaucoup dentreprises comme Google ou Facebook nhsitent pas aller sy installer.

 ct de ces grandes entreprises qui usent doptimisations fiscales pour payer moins dimpts, nous avons les particuliers qui payent des impts relativement levs au sein de lUnion europenne et en fonction de leurs actifs amasss.

Pour faire donc bouger les choses au niveau des entreprises, le fisc franais avait rclam  Google lan dernier plus dun milliard de dollars comme montant dimposition d et avait mme men une perquisition dans les locaux parisiens de Google en vue dobtenir des preuves des prsumes malversations fiscales. Mais aprs moult rebondissements, le tribunal administratif de Paris a conclu au mois de juillet dernier que le gant amricain qui dispose dun  tablissement stable  en Irlande et non pas en France ne remplissait pas les conditions pour tre impos en France et donc ne ferait pas lobjet de redressement fiscal de 1,115 milliard deuros requis par le fisc franais. 

 la suite de ce verdict, les ractions nont pas manqu de dnoncer la lgislation en vigueur, mais aussi les faibles impts pays par certaines entreprises comme Google, Amazon, Facebook ou encore Apple pour ne citer que celles-l. Et depuis lors, la France fait pression sur les rgles de lUE afin de faire payer plus dimpts  ces entreprises.

 
Dans un effort de faire changer les choses afin que les grandes entreprises technologiques comme celles regroupes sous l'acronyme GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon, dsignant les gants d'internet) puissent payer des impts  la hauteur des montants engrangs, lAllemagne, lItalie et lEspagne se sont jointes  la France pour adresser une lettre commune  la prsidence estonienne du Conseil de lUnion europenne en exprimant leur souhait de voir ces grandes entreprises technologiques tre imposes sur la base de leurs revenus et non plus en fonction des bnfices raliss uniquement. Une copie de la lettre signe par les ministres des Finances des diffrents pays a t envoye  la Commission excutive de lUnion.

Dans cette lettre, les reprsentants des diffrents pays ont exhort la Commission  crer un systme de prquation des impts sur le chiffre daffaires ce qui entranerait une taxation des entreprises dans les pays o ces chiffres daffaires ont t raliss. Selon les dclarations faites galement dans cette lettre adresse  la prsidence de lUE,  les montants prlevs [de cette nouvelle taxation] auraient pour but de reflter une partie de ce que ces entreprises devraient payer en termes dimpts sur les socits . Pour ajouter  ces dclarations, le Conseil national du numrique avait affirm il y a plusieurs mois que  selon diverses donnes, les revenus gnrs par quatre de ces acteurs (Google, iTunes, Amazon et Facebook) oscilleraient entre 2,5 et 3 milliards deuros en France [qui] acquittent en moyenne 4 millions deuros par an au titre de limpt sur les socits alors quils pourraient tre, si on appliquait le rgime franais, redevables denviron 500 millions deuros. 

Consciente du problme de fond que cette affaire revt, la prsidence estonienne actuelle de lUE aurait programm une discussion sur la notion  dtablissement stable , dans le but dobliger les grandes entreprises usant d'optimisation fiscale pour payer moins d'impts,  payer leurs impts dans le pays o elles crent de la valeur, et non pas seulement l o elles ont leur rsidence fiscale. En outre, le ministre des Finances franais aurait dclar que les quatre reprsentants porteraient la question  leurs homologues de lUE lors dune runion prvue le 15 et 16 septembre prochain  Tallinn. Si ces rformes fiscales aboutissaient, plusieurs entreprises technologiques pourraient payer des sommes normes en matire dimpts dans les diffrents pays de l'UE. 

Toutefois, Apple qui a t somme de payer 13 milliards deuros par Bruxelles depuis lan dernier dans le cadre dun redressement fiscal a menac de rapatrier ses capitaux dtenus en Europe  la suite de ce verdict. Pensez-vous que si ces nouvelles lois pour limposition sur le chiffre daffaires en fonction du lieu o il a t ralis aboutissaient, elles pourraient avoir des incidences ngatives au niveau europen ou dans le milieu technologique ? Ou plutt seront-elles bnfiques  tous gards ?

Source : Reuters, Financial Times, Statista

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, ces propositions de nouvelles taxations pourront-elles aboutir ?

 ::fleche::  Seront-elles bnfiques pour le secteur IT ?

 ::fleche::  Ou plutt auront-elles des consquences ngatives sur le secteur IT ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Redressement fiscal d'Apple en Europe : l'Irlande a dcid de faire appel, Tim Cook menace de rapatrier les capitaux d'Apple dtenus en Europe
 ::fleche::  Google chappe  un redressement fiscal de plus d'un milliard d'euros en France, la justice estime que sa filiale irlandaise n'est pas imposable

----------


## RedGuff

Une taxe leve sur les dividendes est bien aussi.

----------


## GPPro

Ce gouvernement est en train d'avoir la peau de l'ISF, fait des cadeaux  n'en plus finir au CAC 40 et  la finance (normal me direz-vous vues les origines du Macron) mais brasse du vent en prtendant combattre l'vasion fiscale des GAFA... Ils se foutent de la gueule du monde mais les gogos marchent  fond, alors pourquoi se priver ?

----------


## Vyrob

> Ce gouvernement est en train d'avoir la peau de l'ISF, fait des cadeaux  n'en plus finir au CAC 40 et  la finance (normal me direz-vous vues les origines du Macron) mais brasse du vent en prtendant combattre l'vasion fiscale des GAFA... Ils se foutent de la gueule du monde mais les gogos marchent  fond, alors pourquoi se priver ?


Si je suis entirement d'accord avec le dbut de ta phrase, je ne comprends pas la seconde partie : ils sont pourtant bien en train d'essayer de faire bouger les choses, non ? Lettre ouverte signe par les ministres des finances  la Commission excutive de l'Union et discussion programme avec la prsidence de cette dernire. Alors soit il y a quelque chose qui m'chappe, soit c'est faire preuve de mauvaise fois pour le coup je trouve.

----------


## GPPro

Ils brassent du vent, crent une montagne et tout a accouchera d'une souris. Et je ne pense vraiment pas prendre beaucoup de risques en disant a... C'est un peu comme les travailleurs dtachs cet t (dj oubli comment Macron allait sauver l'emploi en France grce  a ?), le gouvernement allume tous les contre feux possibles tant donn ce qu'ils font passer en ce moment.

----------


## scandinave

> Si je suis entirement d'accord avec le dbut de ta phrase, je ne  comprends pas la seconde partie : ils sont pourtant bien en train  d'essayer de faire bouger les choses, non ? Lettre ouverte signe par  les ministres des finances  la Commission excutive de l'Union et  discussion programme avec la prsidence de cette dernire. Alors soit  il y a quelque chose qui m'chappe, soit c'est faire preuve de mauvaise  fois pour le coup je trouve.


C'est simple pourtant. Toute modification de loi conomique doit tre vote  l'unanimit. Donc de la mme manire que la Pologne mettra toujours son vto  une reforme de la loi sur les travailleurs dtachs, l'Irlande mettra sont vto  toute loi remettant en cause son modle bas sur un paradis fiscale.

----------


## Vyrob

> C'est simple pourtant. Toute modification de loi conomique doit tre vote  l'unanimit. Donc de la mme manire que la Pologne mettra toujours son vto  une reforme de la loi sur les travailleurs dtachs, l'Irlande mettra sont vto  toute loi remettant en cause son modle bas sur un paradis fiscale.


Effectivement je n'avais pas vu a comme a.




> Une copie de la lettre signe par les ministres des Finances *des diffrents pays* a t envoye  la Commission excutive de lUnion.


J'tais prt  dire que cette lettre avait pourtant t sign  l'unanimit, et qu'il aurait t trange qu'un pays aille  l'encontre d'une volont qu'il aurait lui-mme exprim. Or, aprs avoir vrifi via les sources de l'article (Reuters) l'identit "des diffrents pays" comme il en est fait mention dans l'article de developpez :




> The letter, signed by French Finance Minister Bruno Le Maire, Wolfgang Schaeuble of Germany, Pier-Carlo Padoan of Italy and Luis de Guindos, was addressed to the EUs Estonian presidency with the blocs executive Commission in copy.


Il semble que a ne concerne que 4 pays, ce qui corrobore tes dires en effet. ^^

----------


## Uther

> C'est simple pourtant. Toute modification de loi conomique doit tre vote  l'unanimit. Donc de la mme manire que la Pologne mettra toujours son vto  une reforme de la loi sur les travailleurs dtachs, l'Irlande mettra sont vto  toute loi remettant en cause son modle bas sur un paradis fiscale.


Non, sauf cas particulier, une majorit qualifie suffit sur les questions conomiques. L'unanimit est gnralement  requise pour les questions institutionnelles.

----------


## AndMax

> Dans cette lettre, les reprsentants des diffrents pays ont exhort la Commission  crer un systme de prquation des impts sur le chiffre daffaires ce qui entranerait une *taxation des entreprises dans les pays o ces chiffres daffaires ont t raliss*.


Donc Airbus ira payer une grosse partie de ses impts aux mirats Arabes Unis (pour son CA sur ses 142 commandes de A380) ?

Ou alors comment pourront-ils justifier un texte qui n'est pas compatible avec la constitution car il s'appliquerait  4 socits (*G*oogle, *A*mazon, *F*acebook, *A*pple), et non  toutes les autres entreprises ?

----------


## Zirak

> Donc Airbus ira payer une grosse partie de ses impts aux mirats Arabes Unis (pour son CA sur ses 142 commandes de A380) ?


Les mirats Arabes Unis sont dans l'UE ? 

Je doute fortement que, mme si cela voyait le jour, qu'une directive europenne s'applique en dehors de l'UE.  ::): 





> Ou alors comment pourront-ils justifier un texte qui n'est pas compatible avec la constitution car il s'appliquerait  4 socits (*G*oogle, *A*mazon, *F*acebook, *A*pple), et non  toutes les autres entreprises ?


La effectivement, c'est dj plus tendancieux, bien qu'ils pourront trs bien s'en tirer en ne faisant appliquer cette taxe qu'au dessus d'un certain CA, et ne pas oublier aussi qu'il est prcis :




> *que les grandes entreprises technologiques comme celles regroupes sous l'acronyme GAFA*


Donc les GAFA mais pas que.


Mais je te rejoins que cela devrait tre pareil pour tout le monde, soit sur le bnfice, soit sur le CA, gant de l'IT ou PME du coin, on va encore rajouter une rustine sur une usine  gaz,  laquelle ils trouveront bien une chappatoire quelconque (en admettant que cela se fasse encore une fois).

----------


## koyosama

> Ou alors comment pourront-ils justifier un texte qui n'est pas compatible avec la constitution car il s'appliquerait  4 socits (*G*oogle, *A*mazon, *F*acebook, *A*pple), et non  toutes les autres entreprises ?


Cela ne se justifie pas vraiment. Comme les amercains qui ont fait descendre megaupload, tous les coups sont permis. Le moment venu ou une entreprise ne sort la bourse sous la table, hop on sortira cette loi.
On a beau le cache ou le nie mais c'est l'Europe contre les ricains.

----------


## rawsrc

Taxer sur le chiffre d'affaires !!???!!!
Non, mais ils sont idiots en haut lieu ?
Cela ne passera jamais tellement c'est stupide comme raisonnement.

Par contre, se retrousser les manches pour trouver mieux, a ne semble pas possible... +1000 *GPPro* quand tu dis qu'ils nous prennent pour des jambons.

Pure faut pas sortir de St-Cyr, il y a bien un endroit dans le monde o le bnfice mondial se comptabilise, le plus simple serait de tracer et localiser cet endroit et de faire en sorte que le bnfice mondial soit proportionnellement tax au CA de chaque pays contributeur. 
Mais pour cela, il faudrait une volont politique relle et non une posture de bisounours.

----------


## BenoitM

> Taxer sur le chiffre d'affaires !!???!!!
> Non, mais ils sont idiots en haut lieu ?
> Cela ne passera jamais tellement c'est stupide comme raisonnement.
> 
> Par contre, se retrousser les manches pour trouver mieux, a ne semble pas possible... +1000 *GPPro* quand tu dis qu'ils nous prennent pour des jambons.
> 
> Pure faut pas sortir de St-Cyr, il y a bien un endroit dans le monde o le bnfice mondial se comptabilise, le plus simple serait de tracer et localiser cet endroit et de faire en sorte que le bnfice mondial soit proportionnellement tax au CA de chaque pays contributeur. 
> Mais pour cela, il faudrait une volont politique relle et non une posture de bisounours.


Et pq pas?
Dans mon entreprise ont dit que les contrats doivent faire X% de bnfice sinon ils ne sont pas rentable
Quand tu vois les milliers de faon de diminu ton bnfice, tax le CA ne me semble pas impossible.

----------


## rawsrc

@*BenoitM*
Tu confonds rentabilit et bnfice.
La rentabilit est calcule plus ou moins prcisment avec l'aide d'un contrle de gestion.
Le bnfice est calcul par les comptables.
Ces deux valeurs peuvent tre totalement dcorreles (ne serait-ce que parce que l'une tient compte des lments exceptionnels et l'autre pas)
La rentabilit se calcule sur les lments de gestion courants pas le bnfice.

Donc taxer le CA sans regarder le bnfice est d'une stupidit sans nom, je te rassure  Bercy, ils le savent parfaitement. Tout a c'est juste pour la bonne conscience.

----------


## p5yk0

> @BenoitM
> Tu confonds rentabilit et bnfice.
> La rentabilit est calcule plus ou moins prcisment avec l'aide d'un contrle de gestion.
> Le bnfice est calcul par les comptables.
> Ces deux valeurs peuvent tre totalement dcorreles (ne serait-ce que parce que l'une tient compte des lments exceptionnels et l'autre pas)
> La rentabilit se calcule sur les lments de gestion courants pas le bnfice.
> 
> Donc taxer le CA sans regarder le bnfice est d'une stupidit sans nom, je te rassure  Bercy, ils le savent parfaitement. Tout a c'est juste pour la bonne conscience.


Et pourtant nos telecoms franais paient bien une taxe base sur leur CA : Taxe tlcoms

----------


## rawsrc

@*p5yk0*

Ils peuvent taxer ce qu'ils veulent mais ce n'est pas pour autant que cela est lgal.
Tu n'as qu' regarder rcemment les procs perdus par le Fisc franais face aux multinationales. Je me marre tellement a fait amateur.
Le fisc dcrte, prends ce qu'il veut mais quand en face les socits disposent de moyens de se dfendre, la plupart du temps c'est le contribuable qui paie.

Regarde, les jugements en appel du Fisc contre Vivendi, Bollor... Le Fisc est rduit  aller au Conseil d'Etat. Ils ont perdu sur tous les tableaux et maintenant qu'il s'agit de rtrocder les sommes colossales qu'ils ont rcupr d'autorit, ils tirent la tronche.

La taxe Tlcom, c'est pareil. Cela va mal finir pour Bercy. Ce n'est qu'une question de temps. En face, les groupes disposent de moyens illimits.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce gouvernement est en train d'avoir la peau de l'ISF, fait des cadeaux  n'en plus finir au CAC 40 et  la finance (normal me direz-vous vues les origines du Macron) mais brasse du vent en prtendant combattre l'vasion fiscale des GAFA... Ils se foutent de la gueule du monde mais les gogos marchent  fond, alors pourquoi se priver ?


Indice, tu vas comprendre tout de suite : le gouvernement veut niquer une partie de l'ISF... pour en faire porter le poids sur la rente immobilire et faire basculer l'argent vers l'investissement productif, donc les entreprises franaises. Le gouvernement veut faire payer ses impts aux GAFA, donc aux entreprises tats-uniennes, et faire un nime cadeau fiscal aux entreprises du CACA RENTE. Ce n'est pas du foutage de gueule illisible, c'est juste du protectionnisme non assum. Comme tout le monde finalement.

On aurait le premier gouvernement protectionniste depuis Pompidou ? J'ai de la peine  le croire perso.

----------


## Grogro

> Pure faut pas sortir de St-Cyr, il y a bien un endroit dans le monde o le bnfice mondial se comptabilise, le plus simple serait de tracer et localiser cet endroit et de faire en sorte que le bnfice mondial soit proportionnellement tax au CA de chaque pays contributeur. 
> Mais pour cela, il faudrait une volont politique relle et non une posture de bisounours.


Faudrait surtout des normes comptables mondiales pour cela. Ce serait une bonne chose, mais alors bon courage hein. Surtout quand on sait  quel point la compta anglo-saxonne, c'est plein de flou artistique.

----------


## tmcuh

Un chiffre d'affaire tant aprs la marge, il est pour moi concevable de calculer un impts. En effet si on prend la partie qu'ils font 30-40% de marge entre leur cots et leurs bnfice il n'est pas dur de leur en soustraire quelques %. C'est dans la mme logique que la TVA (taxe sur la valeur ajout) mais non pay par le consommateur. 
bien sr aucun pays n'applique ce genre de calcul car il n'est pas raliste, mais dans le cas de milliards d'euros, en rcupr quelques millions fait dj bonne effet. 
Pour moi c'est un problme propre  l'Europe, le travail ou la vente sur un territoire doit revenir en taxe  ce territoire. 
Il est pas logique qu'une entreprise irlandaise fasse des profits dans un pays et qu'elle ramne tout son argent l o elle est bas sans jamais devoir s'inquiter des impts. 
Mme avec de bons avocats, le mur commence  se fissurer et lEurope est assez forte pour le faire craquer

----------


## Invit

L'UE devrait commencer par revoir les rgles qui permettent le dumping fiscal de certains pays qui offrent des taux d'imposition ridicules. Ils veulent attaquer de front les GAFA qui se contenteront de passer par la fentre, comme ils le font actuellement.

----------


## rawsrc

Cela revient  attaquer frontalement la souverainet d'un Etat. Qui accepterait a ?

Il ne faut pas oublier que que cela marche dans les deux sens.
On peut imposer  l'Irlande de monter son taux d'imposition des entreprises comme les autres pays peuvent trs bien nous demander de le ramener de 33%  12%. Alors on s'y plie ou que nenni... ? Qui aurait raison ? On le joue  pile ou face ou aux ds ?

Ingrable Europe, on est des Etats membres et non des Etats fdrs : c'est intenable.

----------


## Zirak

> On peut imposer  l'Irlande de monter son taux d'imposition des entreprises comme les autres pays peuvent trs bien nous demander de le ramener de 33%  12%. Alors on s'y plie ou que nenni... ? Qui aurait raison ? On le joue  pile ou face ou aux ds ?


On coupe la poire en 2 et tout le monde passe  22.5% ?  ::aie:: 

En plus a ferait plaisir au MEDEF, alors a serait sr de passer chez nous en tous cas.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est pas logique qu'une entreprise irlandaise fasse des profits dans un pays et qu'elle ramne tout son argent l o elle est bas sans jamais devoir s'inquiter des impts.





> L'UE devrait commencer par revoir les rgles qui permettent le dumping fiscal de certains pays qui offrent des taux d'imposition ridicules.


D'aprs moi tout est expliqu dans cette phrase :



> Mais aprs moult rebondissements, le tribunal administratif de Paris a conclu au mois de juillet dernier que le gant amricain qui dispose dun  tablissement stable  en Irlande et non pas en France ne remplissait pas les conditions pour tre impos en France et donc ne ferait pas lobjet de redressement fiscal de 1,115 milliard deuros requis par le fisc franais.


Google n'a pas d'tablissement stable en France...

Les lois sont faites pour que les multinationales puissent se dbrouiller afin de payer leurs impts l o c'est le moins chre.
Des pays dans l'UE veulent peut tre changer a (parce qu'ils devraient percevoir beaucoup plus d'impts de la part des grosses boites), ils vont essayer de faire changer les choses, mais il y a trs peu de chance que a marche.
Les multinationales auront toujours un coup d'avance, ils ont le budget pour employ des juristes qui cherchent et trouvent des failles afin de payer le moins d'impt possible, en mme temps c'est rentable, des boites comme Google et Apple doivent faire des milliards d'conomies en impts donc a vaut le coup de dpenser quelques dizaines de millions en juriste et avocat...

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ayant aussi une formation en comptabilit gestion je me permets d'intervenir.

Plusieurs prcisions fiscales et comptable.

L'impt sur le chiffre d'affaire existait.
Cela s'appelait l'IFFA, imposition forfetaire annuel
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imposi...taire_annuelle

Cr dans les annes 70 par ladroite et supprim par la droite en 2014.

Il tait dductible de l'IS

Il aurait peut tre  t une rponse.

Cela permettait de rcuprer de l'impt de la part de grandes socit qui baissaient artificiellement leurs bnfices.
Et comme il tait dductible il n'y avait pas de double imposition.
Son barme tait un peu en dessous de l'IS.

Le rle du comptable est d'tablir le bilan et le compte de rsultat.
De calculer les rsultats comptable et fiscal.

Entre les deux il y a de grosses diffrences
On peut passer d'une perte fiscale  un bnfice fiscal et inversement.

Aux Etats-Unis ils peuvent passer facillement d'un grods bnfice comptable  une grosse perte fiscal.
En France aussi des grands groupes profitent  fond de l'optimisation fiscale.

Le contrle de gestion  pour but de vrifier que l'activit principal de l'entreprise est rentable.
On corrige l'exceptionnel l'argent gagn grce aux intrt  par exemple, la vente d'un bien une voiture par exemple,...

Car ce n'est pas le rle de l'entreprise.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Google et Facebook auraient fait perdre 5,4 milliards d'euros en revenus fiscaux  lUE*
*entre 2013 et 2015,  cause de leurs mesures d'optimisation fiscale*

Pour leurs activits en Europe, les gants de lInternet, couramment dsigns sous le nom de GAFA (acronyme de Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon), ont en commun de transfrer lessentiel de leurs profits en Irlande, o ils peuvent bnficier du taux dimposition sur les socits le plus faible de lUE. Les diffrents pays de lUnion veulent toutefois que cela change et faire payer  ces entreprises des impts qui refltent les chiffres daffaires raliss chez eux. Mais combien lUE perd-elle exactement  cause des mesures doptimisation fiscale des gants de lInternet ?

Daprs un rapport de leurodput socialiste Paul Tang, consult par Reuters, Google et Facebook seulement ont fait perdre 5,4 milliards deuros en revenus fiscaux entre 2013 et 2015. Le rapport indique que les impts pays par Google dans lUE reprsentent seulement 0,82 % de son chiffre daffaires dans lUnion, alors que le mme ratio est de 9 % en dehors de lUE. En ce qui concerne Facebook, les impts que le rseau social paie dans lUE reprsentent moins de 0,10 % du chiffre daffaires ralis dans la zone. Alors quen dehors de lUE, ils se situent entre 28 et 34 %.


Le rapport en question sera publi aujourdhui,  la veille dune runion de deux jours entre les ministres des Finances de lUnion  Tallinn, en Estonie. Dans cette runion tant attendue, sera en effet aborde la question de limposition des grands groupes de lInternet.

Dans le cadre des discussions au niveau europen pour faire payer plus dimpts aux GAFA, la France a pris les devants de la scne, et a pu enrler dans sa cause des pays comme lAllemagne, lItalie et lEspagne. Ensemble, ils ont rcemment adress une lettre  la prsidence estonienne du Conseil de lUnion europenne pour exprimer leur souhait de voir ces grandes entreprises technologiques tre imposes sur la base de leurs revenus raliss en Europe plutt qu'en fonction de leurs profits.

Dans ce cas, le rapport de leurodput socialiste indique quune imposition de seulement 5 % amnerait Google et Facebook  payer 4 milliards dimpts entre 2013 et 2015. Cette mesure forcerait galement Amazon  payer des impts alors que le gant du commerce en ligne en a t exempt entre 2013 et 2015 faute d'avoir ralis des bnfices.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Donc Airbus ira payer une grosse partie de ses impts aux mirats Arabes Unis (pour son CA sur ses 142 commandes de A380) ?
> (.../...)


Le taux tant de zro l-bas, a les arrangerait carrment.....

----------


## Asmodan

Dans ce cas autant boycotter leur service au profit de diasporra, qwant et autres alternatives  ::pastaper::

----------


## Carhiboux

Bah, l'Irlande mettra son veto, donc cela ne se fera jamais.

----------


## Namica

Dj 2,4 milliards d'amende pour Google.
Il ne reste plus qu'a trouver une amende de 3 milliards pour Facebook et on n'en parle plus
(du moins pour ces deux l)

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Taxation des GAFA : de nouveaux tats de l'UE adhrent  l'initiative franaise*
*Malgr ses lacunes*

Un rapport publi rcemment par le dput europen Paul Tang montre que Google a pay des impts reprsentant 0,8 % de son chiffre daffaires ralis au sein de lUnion europenne (UE) entre 2013 et 2015. Facebook, pour sa part, aurait pay des impts reprsentant seulement 0,10 % de ses revenus sur la mme priode, alors quAmazon, lautre gant dInternet qui est officiellement bas au Luxembourg, a t carrment exempt dimpts.

Les multinationales amricaines dInternet sont accuses par les gouvernements europens de ne dclarer leurs revenus que dans des pays  faible taux dimposition comme lIrlande ou le Luxembourg. De lavis des responsables des gouvernements europens actuels, cette situation constitue un manque  gagner substantiel et pnalisant pour les tats impacts.

Afin de remdier  cette situation conomiquement dsavantageuse pour les tats de lUE, lAllemagne, lItalie et lEspagne se sont jointes  la France pour adresser une lettre commune  la prsidence estonienne du Conseil de lUE afin dexprimer sans dtour leur souhait de voir les grandes entreprises technologiques payer des impts qui soient plus reprsentatifs des montants quelles engrangent. Pour ce faire, ces pays voudraient que les entreprises concernes soient dsormais imposes sur la base de leurs revenus et non plus uniquement en fonction des bnfices quelles ralisent dans les pays o ces chiffres daffaires ont t raliss. Presque un tiers des pays de lUE soutiennent actuellement la position et la proposition de la France sur ce dossier, a dclar vendredi le ministre des Finances franais Bruno Le Maire.

Dans leur grande majorit, les tats de lUE semblent saccorder sur le principe quil faudrait taxer davantage les gants de lInternet. Cependant, les voies et moyens pour y parvenir ne font pas encore lunanimit au sein des 28, chose qui est indispensable pour finaliser et adopter tout accord ventuel sur le sujet au sein des instances comptentes de lUE. Lune des missions les plus difficiles pour les dfenseurs d'une nouvelle taxe pour les GAFA sera probablement de russir  convaincre les tats plus petits ou plus vulnrables conomiquement de lorganisation europenne, qui profitent dj des impts ou des retombes des activits de lobbying verss par ces grandes socits technologiques. Malgr ce dfi, la France a russi  fdrer de nouveaux partisans parmi les tats membres de lUE autour de la proposition qu'elle dfend. En effet, cinq nouveaux tats membres de lUE (Autriche, Bulgarie, Grce, Slovnie et Lettonie) ont rcemment annonc leur adhsion officielle  linitiative franaise.

En parallle, la solution franaise soulve un certain nombre de questions importantes pouvant constituer un handicap important pour son adoption plus large dans lUnion europenne. En effet, il semble que les dtails de la proposition franaise ne prcisent pas encore la mthode quil faudrait adopter afin de procder  une valuation par pays des revenus engrangs par les grandes entreprises du Web. Elle ne dit pas non plus comment viter que des entreprises payant dj leurs impts en France soient pnalises si cette nouvelle mesure venait  tre adopte, et encore moins comment garantir la solidit juridique dun pareil dispositif de taxation ne visant que certaines entreprises en particulier. Il semble galement qu lheure actuelle le gouvernement franais soutienne de toutes ses forces un projet qui na, au pralable, bnfici daucune tude dimpact.

LEstonie, qui assure actuellement la prsidence tournante de lUE, prne une approche plus structurelle. Il est question de modifier la notion  dtablissement stable  afin que les grandes entreprises technologiques de lInternet puissent tre taxes partout o elles ralisent des profits et pas seulement dans les pays o elles ont tabli leur rsidence fiscale et sont physiquement prsentes. Dans le cadre de la proposition estonienne, labsence de prsence physique ne serait pas un motif valable qui pourrait dispenser les grandes entreprises du numrique de payer limpt sur les socits des pays o elles ralisent des bnfices. Un tablissement stable, quil soit  virtuel  ou non, constituerait, ds lors, une condition suffisante justifiant de sacquitter de limpt sur les socits.

La Commission europenne devrait prsenter dans les prochains jours une liste susceptible de comporter cinq ou six nouvelles mesures. Il y a de fortes chances pour que ces dernires sinspirent des propositions manant des parties franaises et/ou estoniennes. Daprs Pierre Moscovici, ce document devrait tre finalis avant le sommet de lUE ddi aux questions numriques, prvu  Tallinn le 29 septembre prochain.


*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : la France et l'Allemagne vont dposer leur proposition de taxation des GAFA auprs de l'Union europenne  la mi-septembre
 ::fleche::  Bruno Le Maire veut une initiative franco-allemande contre l'vasion fiscale des gants de l'IT pour harmoniser les systmes fiscaux en Euope

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ce faire, ces pays voudraient que les entreprises concernes soient dsormais *imposes sur la base de leurs revenus* et non plus uniquement en fonction des bnfices quelles ralisent dans les pays o ces chiffres daffaires ont t raliss. Presque un tiers des pays de lUE soutiennent actuellement la position et la proposition de la France sur ce dossier, a dclar vendredi le ministre des Finances franais Bruno Le Maire.
> (...)
> En parallle, la solution franaise soulve un certain nombre de questions importantes pouvant constituer un handicap important pour son adoption plus large dans lUnion europenne. En effet, il semble que les dtails de la proposition franaise ne prcisent pas encore la mthode quil faudrait adopter afin de procder  une valuation par pays des revenus engrangs par les grandes entreprises du Web. Elle ne dit pas non plus *comment viter que des entreprises payant dj leurs impts en France soient pnalises* si cette nouvelle mesure venait  tre adopte, et encore moins comment garantir la solidit juridique dun pareil dispositif de taxation ne visant que certaines entreprises en particulier.


Il y a peut tre moyen de faire une grosse simplification des impts, de faire un seul impt qui correspond  un pourcentage des revenus.

----------


## Grogro

Maintenant que le Royaume-Uni ne peut plus faire blocage, et surtout que les verrous cognitifs autour de l'idole "Atlantisme" ont vol en clats grce  la btise de Trump, la ligne de front devrait enfin bouger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant que le Royaume-Uni ne peut plus faire blocage


Ouais enfin il reste les paradis fiscaux de l'UE :
LuxembourgIrlandePays-Bas...
PAYS-BAS, IRLANDE, LUXEMBOURG... CES PARADIS FISCAUX AU SEIN DE L'UE
Eux ils s'arrangent pour que les multinationales paient l'intgralit de leur impts chez eux.




> et surtout que les verrous cognitifs autour de l'idole "Atlantisme" ont vol en clats


 ::ptdr:: 
L'atlantisme est toujours bien prsent.
L'UE est toujours  fond pro USA...

D'ailleurs il y a le CETA, qui est galement un trait de libre change transatlantique comme le TAFTA.

Trump rengocie le libre change nord amricain :
Les Etats-Unis, le Mexique et le Canada engagent la difficile rengociation de lAlna

----------


## Uther

> Ouais enfin il reste les paradis fiscaux de l'UE :
> LuxembourgIrlandePays-Bas...


La diffrence c'est qu'ils ont quand mme moins de pouvoir que le Royaume-Uni dans les ngociation. Tous ces pays runis ne font pas 1/3 de la population et du PIB du Royaume-Uni.

----------


## Zirak

> L'atlantisme est toujours bien prsent.
> L'UE est toujours  fond pro USA...
> 
> D'ailleurs il y a le CETA, qui est galement un trait de libre change transatlantique comme le TAFTA.


Et ? 

Tu sais qu'en sortant de l'UE, on devra avoir des traits de ce genre, avec tous les autres pays ? Et que la France seule aura encore moins de poids dans les ngociations ? 

De plus le problme n'est pas que le trait soit transatlantique ou non, mais ce que l'on mets dedans hein, il ne faut pas confondre le contenant, et le contenu. 

Et si on tait autant pro-USA que tu le cries partout, TAFTA serait pass les doigts dans le nez depuis bien longtemps, et pourtant, la France, ce petit chien des USA comme vous aimez  le souligner, a rsist sur diffrents points et le trait n'est pas pass. Comme quoi... 

Du coup oui, il reste le CETA, mais qui est tout de mme beaucoup moins violent que le TAFTA. Maintenant, encore une fois, c'est ce qui nous attend en sortant de l'UE, devoir faire ce genre de trait avec tous les autres pays, et tous ces traits n'iront pas forcment que dans notre sens (ou du moins, pas dans le sens du peuple). C'est ce que tu veux en sortant de l'UE non ? Rcuprer ta souverainet et faire des accords-bilatraux avec les autres pays ? Bah tu en as un avant-got l, pourquoi tu t'en plains ? C'est tout ce que tu rclames...

----------


## Grogro

> La diffrence c'est qu'ils ont quand mme moins de pouvoir que le Royaume-Uni dans les ngociation. Tous ces pays runis ne font pas 1/3 de la population et du PIB du Royaume-Uni.


Et surtout, en dehors comme par hasard des paradis fiscaux UK (le de Man, Jersey, Guernesey), les paradis fiscaux europens se sont fait pingls les uns aprs les autres au cours des "leaks" successifs. Fuites qui ne venaient videmment pas de nulle part, mais c'est une autre histoire et on ne va pas s'en plaindre.

Autrement dit : quand le RU ne peut plus faire blocage au profit de Washington, les 4 poids lourds de l'UE, dont trois membres fondateurs et les deux puissances dominantes, ont toutes les cartes en main pour faire plier les joueurs non coopratifs. Sur le plan de la fiscalit. En ce qui concerne les travailleurs dtachs, Macron va manger son chapeau devant Merkel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous ces pays runis ne font pas 1/3 de la population et du PIB du Royaume-Uni.


D'accord, mais je voulais juste dire qu'il n'y a pas que le Royaume Uni qui aime tre arrangeant avec les grosses entreprises.




> Et ?


Ben rien...
L'UE est toujours pro USA et il y a toujours un projet de trait de libre change transatlantique... (que ce soit TAFTA ou CETA a ne change pas grand chose, c'est toujours du *libre change* et c'est toujours *transatlantique*...)
On va dans le mauvais sens, les pays se spcialisent ce qui est la pire stratgie au monde. (de toute faon on voit bien comment la situation conomique mondiale est dans un tat catastrophique et que la situation continue d'empirer)
Ce qui marcherait par contre c'est que les pays deviennent le plus indpendant possible.
L'UE devrait faire du protectionnisme au lieu de faire du mondialisme...
Sur le continent amricain ils produisent pour moins chre qu'en Europe, donc on sera toujours perdant.

Aujourd'hui on peut commercer avec le Canada, les USA, le Brsil, ou tout ce que vous voulez, on a pas besoin d'un trait de plus...




> la France, ce petit chien des USA comme vous aimez  le souligner, a rsist sur diffrents points et le trait n'est pas pass.


Tafta : la France rclame larrt des ngociations sur le trait de libre-change transatlantique



> Ce que demande la France, cest larrt pur, simple et dfinitif de ces ngociations, a prcis le secrtaire dEtat franais au commerce. Pourquoi ? *Parce quelles ont t engages dans lopacit*. Il faut un coup darrt net, clair et dfinitif pour ensuite pouvoir reprendre des discussions sur de bonnes bases.


Ah ben c'est clair que le CETA c'est beaucoup moins opaque...




> les 4 poids lourds de l'UE, dont trois membres fondateurs et les deux puissances dominantes, ont toutes les cartes en main pour faire plier les joueurs non coopratifs.


Vous tes super optimiste.

----------


## super_navide

Au lieu de taxer l'UE devrait investir dans l'informatique pour essayer de faire un GAFA europen, et surtout mettre en place la cration montaire pour viter
la rvolution.
Les bitcoins se font  partir de rien juste d'un effort de calcul, donc pourquoi pas crer de l'argent en Europe avec une rgle simple comme crer de l'argent en fonction du taux de chmage ou du rchauffement climatique pour investir dans les industries cologique.
Le problme de notre system est qui si pour sauver la plante il y a pas assez d'argent et ben on mourra tous.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben rien...


C'est bien a le problme, tu sors des grandes phrases que tu ne comprends pas, et il n'y a rien derrire...




> L'UE est toujours pro USA et il y a toujours un projet de trait de libre change transatlantique... (que ce soit TAFTA ou CETA a ne change pas grand chose, c'est toujours du *libre change* et c'est toujours *transatlantique*...)


Oui donc en fait, a serait du libre-change, avec le Brsil, ou l'Argentine, vu que cela serait du libre-change, et que cela serait "transatlantique", tu rlerais pareil, sans mme connaitre le contenu du trait ?  

Merci de confirmer une fois de plus que tu es compltement  la ramasse. 





> Aujourd'hui on peut commercer avec le Canada, les USA, le Brsil, ou tout ce que vous voulez, *on a pas besoin d'un trait de plus...*


Et pourtant, tu veux sortir de l'UE et refaire 150 nouveaux traits pour faire du commerce. Toujours cette logique implacable !





> Vous tes super optimiste.


C'est pas de notre faute, c'est parce que l'on a t brainwash par le service marketing de Carrefour, on "optimisme" !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui donc en fait, a serait du libre-change, avec le Brsil, ou l'Argentine, vu que cela serait du libre-change, et que cela serait "transatlantique", tu rlerais pareil


Mais oui parce que *je suis contre le libre change* !
Pour moi il faut des douanes et des taxes  chaque frontire.
Si on produit quelque chose en France on ne doit pas l'importer.

Par exemple en France si en France on produit du buf, on ne doit pas importer de buf brsilien qui est probablement clon et nourrit aux hormones de croissance.
Bon c'est interdit dans l'UE pour le moment :
Le Parlement europen bannit les animaux clons de nos assiettes

Les USA reviennent  la charge sur la bataille du boeuf aux hormones



> Aux termes d'un compromis en 2009, les Etats-Unis avaient lev leurs sanctions et l'UE avait accept de son ct d'importer davantage de viande amricaine de "haute qualit", tout en maintenant son veto sur le boeuf aux hormones.


Donc a ne passerait pas, mais avec le TAFTA/CETA c'est autre chose.

Parce que les grosses entreprises US vont porter plainte contre les pays de l'UE (voir les rgions, puisque l'UE va donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions).
Ce sera dans des tribunaux spciaux et la France ne pourra pas gagner contre les avocats amricains.
Grce au Tafta, les entreprises feront payer les Etats

Les producteurs de viande US porteront plainte contre la France et gagneront.
Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $



> Son controvers chapitre 11 permet aux multinationales de *poursuivre lun des trois tats signataires, lorsque la pleine ralisation de leurs profits est limite par une loi ou un rglement*.





> Et pourtant, tu veux sortir de l'UE et refaire 150 nouveaux traits pour faire du commerce.


Ce n'est pas la mme chose puisque ce ne serait pas du libre change...

----------


## Zirak

> [snip]


Blablabla. Je te parle Brsil et Argentine, et tu reviens  la charge avec les USA et le TAFTA qui est dj enterr, changes de disque...

Tu sais le Brsil, qui fait partit des BRICS, avec la Chine et la Russie, pour combattre l'imprialisme amricain ? 

Que viennent donc faire les USA la-dedans ? Tous les pays ne fonctionnent pas comme les USA, et n'ont pas les mmes critres que les USA. Bref, tu ne peux pas rejeter tous les traits, en te basant que sur ce qui pourrait arriver avec les USA. Chaque trait avec chaque pays est diffrent, et il faut regarder le contenu de chaque trait. 





> Ce n'est pas la mme chose puisque ce ne serait pas du libre change...


Chose que tu es capable de prdire grce  ta boule de cristal ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas sortir de l'UE et rcuprer ta souverainet, qu'il n'y aura plus aucun traits de libre-change, cela n'a rien  voir...  ::ptdr:: 

Si on sort de l'UE, et que le prsident  ce moment l, dcide de faire du libre-change avec un pays X ou Y, il pourra le faire. Le libre-change, ce n'est pas un truc impos par l'UE, ou qui n'existe que l, il y a pleins de pays souverains, qui mme en faisant du protectionnisme, signent des traits de libre-change  ct avec d'autre pays. 


http://www.latribune.fr/economie/int...ge-748877.html

Merde alors, tous ces pays anti-USA, qui ne veulent plus du dollar, et qui ne font pas partis de l'UE mais qui veulent quand mme des traits de libre-changes...

Et tu remarqueras que la plupart de ces pays ne sont pas du tout du genre  faire du protectionnisme hein (sarcasme), comme quoi, protectionnisme et libre-change sont compltement impossible  avoir en mme temps... (re sarcasme)


Mme joueur joue encore ?

----------


## Grogro

> Et tu remarqueras que la plupart de ces pays ne sont pas du tout du genre  faire du protectionnisme hein (sarcasme), comme quoi, *protectionnisme et libre-change sont compltement impossible  avoir en mme temps*... (re sarcasme)


Si si, mais uniquement pour la puissance conomiquement et militairement dominante. Hier le Rouayme-Uni au XIXme sicle, aujourd'hui les USA, demain la Chine. Puissance dominante qui se spcialise dans le protectionnisme en forant le plus possible de ses partenaires  ouvrir  tous les vents leurs frontires en se spcialisant dans la pauvret, au nom de la doctrine fausse de Ricardo. Si besoin par la bonne vieille politique de la canonnire. 

Friedrich List avait tout compris ds 1841. Ce n'est pas pour rien s'il est tabou au yeux de toute la classe jacassante (mais peut-tre plus pour longtemps) : https://www.amazon.fr/Syst%C3%A8me-n.../dp/2070753409

Le libre-changisme a toujours t un mythe : http://claude-rochet.fr/recherche/le...mie-politique/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais le Brsil, qui fait partit des BRICS, avec la Chine et la Russie, pour combattre l'imprialisme amricain ?


Bon ok le libre change avec les BRICS ce serait beaucoup mieux que le libre change avec Canada, USA, Mexique... Cela dit a reste du libre change et a ne me plait pas, a commence comme a et a peu finir en gouvernement mondial...

Cela dit on s'en fout, puisque l'UE souhaite se rapprocher des USA et malheureusement pas de la Chine et de la Russie...  ::(: 
Donc pour nous ce sera TAFTA/CETA et c'est autre chose, on va se faire craser par les USA.




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu vas sortir de l'UE et rcuprer ta souverainet, qu'il n'y aura plus aucun traits de libre-change, cela n'a rien  voir...


Ouais mais  cause de l'UE nous ne pouvons pas mettre de taxes et de douanes pour les autres pays membres du groupe.




> Merde alors, tous ces pays anti-USA, qui ne veulent plus du dollar, et qui ne font pas partis de l'UE mais qui veulent quand mme des traits de libre-changes...


Ce n'est pas parce que des pays qui se battent contre l'imprialisme amricain font quelque chose, qu'il faut faire pareille.
Ce n'est pas parce que quelque fonctionne pour eux, que a fonctionnerait pour nous.




> comme quoi, protectionnisme et libre-change sont compltement impossible  avoir en mme temps... (re sarcasme)


C'est quand mme pas vident  paramtrer...
D'un ct on taxe ce qui est produit localement et de l'autre on laisse tout rentrer sans taxe.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon ok le libre change avec les BRICS ce serait beaucoup mieux que le libre change avec Canada, USA, Mexique... Cela dit a reste du libre change et a ne me plait pas, a commence comme a et a peu finir en gouvernement mondial...


LOL et re-LOL, vlati pas qu'il vient nous mettre une historie de gouvernance mondiale par dessus tout a... 

Quel rapport ? 

Ca aussi tu l'as vu dans ta boule de cristal ? 

Donc les BRICS, ils commencent par vouloir du libre-change et ensuite ils font fusionner pour ne plus faire qu'un seul pays rparti sur plusieurs continents ? 





> Cela dit on s'en fout, puisque l'UE souhaite se rapprocher des USA et malheureusement pas de la Chine et de la Russie... 
> Donc pour nous ce sera TAFTA/CETA et c'est autre chose, on va se faire craser par les USA.


Oui, c'est cro cro triste... :'(

Sinon, le TAFTA, tu compte arrter d'en parler un jour ? C'est fini hein... 





> Ouais mais  cause de l'UE nous ne pouvons pas mettre de taxes et de douanes pour les autres pays membres du groupe.


Oui c'est un peu le principe, si on se regroupe, c'est pour viter de se faire payer les uns les autres...





> Ce n'est pas parce que des pays qui se battent contre l'imprialisme amricain font quelque chose, qu'il faut faire pareille.
> *Ce n'est pas parce que quelque fonctionne pour eux, que a fonctionnerait pour nous.*


Ah merci !

Maintenant remplace "des pays" par "le R-U" et "l'imprialisme amricain" par l'UE, et fait comme si on parlait du Brexit. Tu peux maintenant lire la phrase en gras et te la rpter 100 fois tous les soirs (sachant qu'en plus, pour l'instant, on n'est pas encore sr que cela fonctionnera au R-U xD).





> C'est quand mme pas vident  paramtrer...
> D'un ct on taxe ce qui est produit localement et de l'autre on laisse tout rentrer sans taxe.


Euh, ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a pas de frais de douane  l'entre, que l'on ne touche rien dessus. Tes matires premires qui entrent, mme sans frais de douanes, l'Etat va toucher de l'argent sur l'argent gagn par l'entreprise qui les aura transformes, et sur la TVA du mec qui va acheter le produit transformer, exactement comme une entreprise qui ferait du franais  partir de produits franais... 

Maintenant, remettre des droits de douanes de partout, a va surtout augmenter les cots des entreprises franaises qui importent beaucoup, qui vont devoir soit rduire leur marge (voir couler pour certaines), soit augmenter leurs prix (sympa pour le client / peuple), ce n'est pas aussi simple.


@Grogro : en soit que cela soit possible ou non, je m'en moque, le propos c'est juste de dire que le choix n'est pas forcment soit l'un soit l'autre, comme tu dis, cela dpend de ta "force de ngociation", et surtout, lui faire comprendre qu'il met dans le mme sac des choses sans aucun lien entre elles.

Sortir de l'UE et redevenir souverain, ne garantit en rien le fait de ne pas avoir de traits de libre-change, ce sont deux choses bien distinctes.

----------


## kolodz

> Maintenant que le Royaume-Uni ne peut plus faire blocage, et surtout que les verrous cognitifs autour de l'idole "Atlantisme" ont vol en clats grce  la btise de Trump, la ligne de front devrait enfin bouger.


Le Royaume-Uni n'est pas encore sortie de l'UE, elle a uniquement entam le processus de sortie. Elle est pour le moment un membre de l'UE.
Source : Wikipdia : Procdure de retrait du Royaume-Uni de l'Union europenne

----------


## Uther

> Tu sais le Brsil, qui fait partit des BRICS, avec la Chine et la Russie, pour combattre l'imprialisme amricain ? 
> Que viennent donc faire les USA la-dedans ? Tous les pays ne fonctionnent pas comme les USA, et n'ont pas les mmes critres que les USA.


Combattre est un mot bien vaste. 
En tout cas en matire de buf aux hormone et d'agriculture intensive avec plein de pesticides, et autre mthodes de production douteuses, ils n'ont rien a envier aux USA.




> Le Royaume-Uni n'est pas encore sortie de l'UE, elle a uniquement entam le processus de sortie. Elle est pour le moment un membre de l'UE.
> Source : Wikipdia : Procdure de retrait du Royaume-Uni de l'Union europenne


En thorie oui. Dans la pratique, depuis le vote du Brexit, le Royaume-Uni c'est mis en retrait des ngociations qui ne sont pas en rapport avec son dpart.
a serait assez mal vu qu'il participe a llaboration de traits qui ne le concernera bientt plus.

----------


## kolodz

> En thorie oui. Dans la pratique, depuis le vote du Brexit, le Royaume-Uni c'est mis en retrait des ngociations qui ne sont pas en rapport avec son dpart.
> a serait assez mal vu qu'il participe a llaboration de traits qui ne le concernera bientt plus.


C'est assez mal vu de se retirer d'une union...

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Taxation des GAFA : la proposition franaise ne fait pas l'unanimit dans l'UE*
*Mais la coopration renforce pourrait tre envisage en dernier recours*

Il y a quelques jours, les ministres des Finances de lUnion europenne (UE) se sont concerts au sujet dune modification des rgles qui devrait permettre de rajuster le montant des taxes que les entreprises technologiques de lInternet comme Facebook, Google ou Amazon devront payer dans les tats membres de lUE o elles oprent. Ce projet de loi a t initi par lEstonie qui occupe actuellement la prsidence tournante de lorganisation europenne. Cest  Tallinn, une ville situe en Estonie, que les ministres des Finances des 28 pays membres de lUE se sont rencontrs du 15 au 16 septembre dernier. 

Au sortir de cette runion, il semble que lide dimposer de nouvelles mthodes de taxation ciblant spcifiquement les multinationales du numrique comme Google, Apple, Facebook ou Amazon rencontre des rsistances au sein de lUnion europenne. Les diffrentes propositions inities par lEstonie ou la France ne parviennent pas encore  faire lunanimit au sein des 28 tats membres de lUE  cause, notamment, des rticences exprimes par les pays de petite taille.

 Il faut tre trs prudent , a dclar le ministre des Finances du Danemark, Kristian Jensen. Ce dernier estime que ladoption de pareilles mesures de taxation pourrait faire fuir dEurope les socits innovantes. De son ct, le ministre des Finances du Luxembourg, Pierre Gramegna, a insist sur la ncessit dobtenir un accord global au niveau europen. La Rpublique tchque et Malte ont, pour leur part, estim que la taxation du chiffre daffaires telle quelle est envisage par la partie franaise tait plutt difficile  mettre en uvre au regard de certains aspects techniques.

Il faut rappeler que dix tats europens ont dores et dj sign une dclaration afin de marquer leur soutien  la proposition franaise, malgr ses lacunes, et que dautres pays comme la Belgique et les Pays-Bas ont dj exprim leur soutien  linitiative. La France, par la voix de son ministre des Finances Bruno Le Maire, estime quil faut que les entreprises concernes (des GAFA et autres gants de lInternet) soient dsormais imposes sur la base de leurs revenus et non plus en fonction des bnfices quelles ralisent dans les pays o ces chiffres daffaires ont t raliss. Ces socits technologiques ont la fcheuse tendance de ne dclarer leurs impts que dans des pays de lespace europen  faible taux dimposition comme lIrlande ou le Luxembourg que beaucoup assimilent  des paradis fiscaux.

Malgr le soutien de poids de pays comme lAllemagne, lAutriche, lEspagne, la France, lItalie, la Bulgarie, la Grce, la Roumanie, la Slovnie et Portugal, les propositions franaises ne semblent pas suffisamment matures pour convaincre les plus petits tats de lorganisation ou du moins susciter leur intrt. Dans leur grande majorit, les tats de lUE semblent saccorder sur le principe quil faudrait taxer davantage les gants de lInternet. Cependant, les voies et moyens pour y parvenir ne font pas encore lunanimit au sein des 28, chose qui est indispensable pour finaliser et adopter tout accord ventuel sur le sujet au sein des instances comptentes de lUE.

Chacun des 28 tats membres de lUE dispose dun pouvoir de veto sur les questions fiscales et certains en ont dj fait usage par le pass afin de bloquer des rformes semblables  celle-ci. Cest dans cette optique que la prsidence estonienne a suggr des discussions en interne  lchelle europenne dabord afin de parvenir  une position commune dici dcembre suivie par des propositions lgislatives au printemps prochain. Comme cela avait t rapport auparavant, lune des missions les plus difficiles pour les dfenseurs dune nouvelle taxe pour les GAFA sera probablement de russir  convaincre les tats plus petits ou plus vulnrables conomiquement de lorganisation europenne, qui profitent dj des impts ou des retombes des activits de lobbying verss par ces grandes socits technologiques.

Il semble, nanmoins, que labsence dunanimit au sein de lUE ne puisse pas constituer une opposition suffisamment forte pour empcher ladoption de rformes sur la taxation des GAFA. En effet, le vice-prsident de la Commission europenne, Valdis Dombrovskis, na pas manqu de souligner le fait que mme si des divisions persistent, la nouvelle rglementation pourra malgr tout tre mise en uvre au niveau europen via le systme dit de la  coopration renforce . Cette disposition permet aux tats qui le souhaitent de mettre en application une mesure que dautres pays n'envisageraient pas d'adopter sur leur territoire. La Commission europenne devrait prsenter dans quelques jours un document qui listerait les autres possibilits juridiques de taxation de lconomie numrique, a dclar  Dombrovskis.


*Source* : Reuters

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Google et Facebook auraient fait perdre 5,4 milliards  en revenus fiscaux  l'UE entre 2013 et 2015,  cause des mesures d'optimisation fiscale
 ::fleche::  Bruno Le Maire veut une initiative franco-allemande contre l'vasion fiscale des gants de l'IT pour harmoniser les systmes fiscaux en Euope
 ::fleche::  L'UE envisagerait de contraindre les gants de l'Internet  agir plus vite quand il s'agit de supprimer du contenu illgal de leurs plateformes

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est assez mal vu de se retirer d'une union...


Bof...
Au bout d'un moment quand a ne va vraiment plus, il vaut mieux se sparer... (c'est comme un couple qui ne fonctionne pas, il vaut mieux casser que de perdre son temps)
Le Royaume Uni qui souhaite quitter l'Union Europenne aujourd'hui, c'est comme si l'Ukraine ou la Lituanie voulait se librer de l'URSS en 1987.

Comme rien n'est ternelle, en principe, un jour l'UE devrait clater, ce n'est peut tre pas la pire ide que de quitter le navire avant qu'il sombre.
Pourtant le Royaume Uni bnficiait d'un traitement de faveur au sein de l'UE mais a n'a pas suffit  le faire rester...  ::(: 




> Combattre est un mot bien vaste.


Ben disons qu'aujourd'hui des pays comme la Chine, la Russie, l'Iran, la Core du Nord, les Philippines, la Syrie, le Venezuela, etc, essaient d'empcher que les USA deviennent les matres du monde.
Les USA sont pour une domination total, un monde unipolaire, les autres sont pour un monde multipolaire.

Ils essaient par exemple de ce passer du dollar.

Dollar vs or, ptrole et yuan: Poutine insinue le nouveau sentiment des BRICS



> Malgr leurs problmes, les pays des BRICS sont d'ores et dj une entrave significative au monde unipolaire, considre un observateur de l'Asia Times: les cinq partenaires prparent un pacte qui leur permettra de contourner aussi bien le billet vert que les sanctions amricaines.





> Sinon, le TAFTA, tu compte arrter d'en parler un jour ? C'est fini hein...


Pour moi le TAFTA et le CETA c'est la mme chose...

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Malgr le soutien de poids de pays comme lAllemagne, lAutriche, lEspagne, la France, lItalie, la Bulgarie, la Grce, la Roumanie, la Slovnie et Portugal*, les propositions franaises ne semble pas suffisamment mature pour convaincre les plus petits tats de lorganisation ou du moins susciter leur intrt. Dans leur grande majorit, les tats de lUE semblent saccorder sur le principe quil faudrait taxer davantage les gants de lInternet. *Cependant, les voies et moyens pour y parvenir ne font pas encore lunanimit au sein des 28, chose qui est indispensable pour finaliser et adopter tout accord ventuel sur le sujet au sein des instances comptentes de lUE*.


Si il faut que les 28 soient d'accords a risque d'tre compliqu...

----------


## BenoitM

> Si il faut que les 28 soient d'accords a risque d'tre compliqu...


Il faut dj convaincre une majorit...  :;): 
Aprs convaincre les 28 n'est pas forcment ncessaire, quand il y a 25 pays qui sont rellement d'accord ca met un peu de pression sur ceux qui sont rfractaires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand il y a 25 pays qui sont rellement d'accord ca met un peu de pression sur ceux qui sont rfractaires...


Dit comme a, a ressemble beaucoup  de l'intimidation, du malmenage, de la brutalit.
Il ne faut pas se laisser influencer comme a...
Si une loi n'est pas dans ton intrt t'as raison de ne pas la voter. (si tu vois que a reprsente un risque)

Bon l c'est pas le cas, c'est pour essayer de faire payer plus d'impts aux plus grosses entreprises de la plantes, qui gnrent des milliards de profits et qui ne paient rien.
Donc a pourrait tre une bonne ide, mme si pour l'instant c'est un truc hyper flou et absolument pas dfini.

Ou alors il faudrait faire une UE dmocratique, mais c'est un peu contraire  l'idologie de l'UE...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si il faut que les 28 soient d'accords a risque d'tre compliqu...


T'as pas tout lu, c'est a ? Le texte parle d'une solution pour que les mesures soient mises en place dans certains pays et pas d'autres. Mais, je suppose que c'est mieux de critiquer l'UE que de rflchir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le texte parle d'une solution pour que les mesures soient mises en place dans certains pays et pas d'autres.


On va voir ce que a va donner leur systme dit de la  coopration renforce , sur ce sujet.




> Mais, je suppose que c'est mieux de critiquer l'UE que de rflchir...


Non non l'UE est totalement incritiquable, depuis le dbut tout ce qui a t fait est super positif...
C'est gnial, nous sommes tous super heureux de faire partie de ce groupe.
Le plein emploi, la croissance, le fait que l'Europe pse plus face aux USA, non franchement tous les objectifs officiels ont t atteint avec succs.

----------


## Zirak

> Non non l'UE est totalement incritiquable, depuis le dbut tout ce qui a t fait est super positif...
> C'est gnial, nous sommes tous super heureux de faire partie de ce groupe.
> Le plein emploi, la croissance, le fait que l'Europe pse plus face aux USA, non franchement tous les objectifs officiels ont t atteint avec succs.


Y'a une diffrence entre critiquer  bon escient, sur des sujets o il y a effectivement des trucs  redire, avec des arguments, et faire comme tu le fais, tout lui coller sur le dos en racontant de la merde et en tant  ct de la plaque 10 fois sur 10, en te basant seulement sur "ton avis".

----------


## Grogro

> T'as pas tout lu, c'est a ? Le texte parle d'une solution pour que les mesures soient mises en place dans certains pays et pas d'autres. Mais, je suppose que c'est mieux de critiquer l'UE que de rflchir...


Intressant... Si cela marche pour rformer la taxation, cela ouvrira un trs intressant prcdent pour agir sur la problmatique des travailleurs dtachs. Il y aura des effets de bord bien sr.

----------


## a028762

Le fait d'avoir la majorit absolue (et non relative), pour une loi sur les impots, a date de quand ? 
Nous n'avons pas vot pour ?  ::?:

----------


## Grimly

> Chacun des 28 tats membres de lUE dispose dun pouvoir de veto


... dont l'Irlande. Celle-ci n'ayant strictement aucun intrt  laisser passer une telle loi, elle ne passera pas. CQFD.

----------


## BenoitM

> ... dont l'Irlande. Celle-ci n'ayant strictement aucun intrt  laisser passer une telle loi, elle ne passera pas. CQFD.


Irlande n'a pas non plus dintrt  bloquer l'UE  ::): 

mais bon pour l'instant le problme c'est surtout qu'il y a toujours une majorit d'tat qui ne sont pas en faveur mais bon c'est plus simple de point du doigt un seul pays  :;):

----------


## Grogro

> ... dont l'Irlande. Celle-ci n'ayant strictement aucun intrt  laisser passer une telle loi, elle ne passera pas. CQFD.


Reste  savoir, et je ne connais pas assez bien les mcanismes du trait de Lisbonne pour cela :
- Quelles sont les rformes qui ncessitent l'unanimit des 27/28 ?
- Quelles sont les rformes qui ne ncessitent qu'une majorit qualifie ? 

La fiscalit, a rentre dans quel domaine ? S'il y a une volont politique *relle*, locale aux tats membres puissants (France, Allemagne, Espagne, Italie), chose qui n'a jamais exist jusqu' prsent puisque les USA taient intouchables, quels sont leurs leviers d'action pour mettre au pas les fraudeurs ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Sommet europen de l'conomie numrique : la taxation des GAFA au menu des discussions,*
*la proposition franaise fera-t-elle l'unanimit ? * 

Ce vendredi 29 septembre, Tallinn, une ville situe en Estonie, accueille les dirigeants europens pour un sommet consacr  lconomie numrique. 

Il sagit de  lancer des discussions de haut niveau sur des projets futurs en matire dinnovation numrique afin que lEurope soit toujours  la pointe des avances technologiques et quelle joue,  lchelle mondiale, un rle de meneuse dans le domaine du numrique dans les annes  venir , souligne la prsidence estonienne du Conseil de lEurope.

Aprs une rencontre des ministres des Finances de lUnion europenne (UE) o la France a notamment abord le sujet dune modification des rgles pour mieux taxer les GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon), le thme sera abord par le Prsident Emmanuel Macron.  Ce thme sera le plus controvers  du sommet, bien qu'il ne soit pas officiellement inscrit  l'agenda, a prvenu une source europenne. 

 Le monde ouvert ne vaut que si la concurrence qui sy joue est loyale , a soulign Emmanuel Macron mardi lors de son discours sur lEurope  la Sorbonne.  Nous ne pouvons pas accepter davoir des acteurs europens qui sont taxs et des acteurs internationaux qui ne le sont pas. 

Raison pour laquelle la France propose de taxer les GAFA sur la base de leur chiffre daffaires ralis dans chaque pays, et non plus les bnfices logs dans des filiales installes dans des tats  faible fiscalit.

En lespace de quelques semaines, le ministre franais de lconomie Bruno Le Maire est parvenu  rallier  sa proposition lAllemagne, lItalie lEspagne, lAutriche, la Grce, la Slovnie, la Bulgarie, le Portugal et la Roumanie.

Il se heurte en revanche toujours aux rserves de huit tats membres et  lhostilit dun neuvime, lIrlande, connue pour avoir une taxation trs favorable aux socits du numrique.

Il y a quelques jours, le ministre des Finances du Danemark, Kristian Jensen a appel  la prudence. Il a estim que ladoption de pareilles mesures de taxation pourrait faire fuir dEurope les socits innovantes. De son ct, le ministre des Finances du Luxembourg, Pierre Gramegna, a insist sur la ncessit dobtenir un accord global au niveau europen. La Rpublique tchque et Malte ont, pour leur part, estim que la taxation du chiffre daffaires telle quelle est envisage par la partie franaise tait plutt difficile  mettre en uvre au regard de certains aspects techniques.

 Jattends que le sommet europen nous dise vers o on va , a indiqu le commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques, Pierre Moscovici mi-septembre.  Nous, nous allons mettre toutes les options sur la table. Aprs la (direction) qui nous sera donne par les chefs dtat et de gouvernement ou par les ministres, nous avancerons, nous ferons une proposition, et il faut aller trs vite.  

Chacun des 28 tats membres de lUE dispose dun pouvoir de veto sur les questions fiscales et certains en ont dj fait usage par le pass afin de bloquer des rformes semblables  celle-ci. Cest dans cette optique que la prsidence estonienne a suggr des discussions en interne  lchelle europenne dabord afin de parvenir  une position commune dici dcembre suivie par des propositions lgislatives au printemps prochain. Comme cela avait t rapport auparavant, lune des missions les plus difficiles pour les dfenseurs dune nouvelle taxe pour les GAFA sera probablement de russir  convaincre les tats plus petits ou plus vulnrables conomiquement de lorganisation europenne, qui profitent dj des retombes des activits de lobbying ou des impts verss par ces grandes socits technologiques.

Il semble, nanmoins, que labsence dunanimit au sein de lUE ne puisse pas constituer une opposition suffisamment forte pour empcher ladoption de rformes sur la taxation des GAFA. En effet, le vice-prsident de la Commission europenne, Valdis Dombrovskis, na pas manqu de souligner le fait que mme si des divisions persistent, la nouvelle rglementation pourra malgr tout tre mise en uvre au niveau europen via le systme dit de la  coopration renforce . Cette disposition permet aux tats qui le souhaitent de mettre en application une mesure que dautres pays n'envisageraient pas d'adopter sur leur territoire. La Commission europenne devrait prsenter dans quelques jours un document qui listerait les autres possibilits juridiques de taxation de lconomie numrique, a dclar Dombrovskis.

Source : Reuters

----------


## Namica

J'espre qu'ils arriveront  faire quelque chose d'efficace contre ce scandale dingnierie fiscale, n'en dplaise  l'Irlande et autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a quelques jours, le ministre des Finances du Danemark, Kristian Jensen a appel  la prudence. Il a estim que ladoption de pareilles mesures de taxation pourrait faire fuir dEurope les socits innovantes.


Les socits "innovantes" sont l pour vendre des iPhones  1300, donc a m'tonnerait qu'elles fuient...




> *Chacun des 28 tats membres de lUE dispose dun pouvoir de veto sur les questions fiscales* et certains en ont dj fait usage par le pass afin de bloquer des rformes semblables  celle-ci. 
> (...)
> Il semble, nanmoins, que labsence dunanimit au sein de lUE ne puisse pas constituer une opposition suffisamment forte pour empcher ladoption de rformes sur la taxation des GAFA. En effet, le vice-prsident de la Commission europenne, Valdis Dombrovskis, na pas manqu de souligner le fait que *mme si des divisions persistent, la nouvelle rglementation pourra malgr tout tre mise en uvre au niveau europen via le systme dit de la  coopration renforce *. Cette disposition permet aux tats qui le souhaitent de mettre en application une mesure que dautres pays n'envisageraient pas d'adopter sur leur territoire. La Commission europenne devrait prsenter dans quelques jours un document qui listerait les autres possibilits juridiques de taxation de lconomie numrique, a dclar Dombrovskis.


Ah ben avec un peu de chance on arrivera  faire payer des impts aux grosses entreprises en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Le GAFA est rgulirement accus davoir abus de loptimisation fiscale, en multipliant les montages financiers profitant ainsi des diffrentes rglementations prsentes en Europe*. Afin d'harmoniser la lgislation fiscale entre les tats membres la commission europenne souhaite mettre en place une assiette commune consolide pour limpt sur les socits. Ce nouveau rgime fiscal concernerait toutes les entreprises ayant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros.
> 
> *LIrlande, vritable plaque tournante de loptimisation fiscale est logiquement vent debout contre ce projet*. Et la position radicale de cet tat membre pourrait mettre  mal ce nouveau rgime fiscal, rappelons qu*une modification de la fiscalit en Europe ncessite un vote  lunanimit*. Les discussions vont donc se poursuivre en attendant que des sanctions tombent ou que le ton se durcisse de nouveau.


Bon ben rien de neuf en fait, il y a juste Tim Cook qu'est pass dire salut  Macron...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxation des gants du Net : Washington accepte finalement de sasseoir avec les gouvernements europens*
*pour trouver une solution internationale*

L'administration Obama a t scandalise en 2016 lorsque les autorits europennes ont somm Apple de rembourser une somme de 13 milliards d'euros d'impts pour des accords fiscaux trs favorables ngocis avec le gouvernement irlandais. Cette position amricaine a t conserve par l'administration qui d'aprs un rapport de Reuters en juillet dernier envisageait de dfendre Apple devant le Tribunal gnral de l'Union europenne.

Dans un communiqu publi plus tt ce mois-ci, le dpartement du Trsor amricain a galement ritr sa position de longue date s'opposant aux  valuations fiscales rtroactives  de la Commission europenne. Comme l'a dclar le Trsor dans un livre blanc d'aot 2016,  l'approche de la Commission dans les affaires d'aide d'tat est injuste, contraire aux principes juridiques bien tablis, et remet en cause les rgles fiscales des tats membres de l'UE. 

Mais ces derniers jours ont montr un changement radical de position des responsables amricains face aux efforts prcdents des autorits europennes pour collecter des impts auprs des entreprises de la Silicon Valley. Washington a en effet assoupli sa position d'aprs des responsables europens et amricains.  Les tats-Unis sont disposs  reconsidrer le problme et ils comprennent trs bien la ncessit d'une taxation quitable des gants du numrique , a dclar vendredi le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire. Il sexprimait aprs avoir rencontr le secrtaire du Trsor amricain Steven Mnuchin en marge des runions annuelles de la Banque mondiale et du Fonds montaire international. Washington a galement accept la cration d'un groupe de travail avec la France, selon Le Maire.  Cela nous permettra un examen bilatral de quelques propositions faites aujourd'hui par la commission , a-t-il dit.

Pascal Saint-Amans, directeur du centre de la politique et de l'administration fiscale de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), confirme galement que l'attitude de Washington a chang ces derniers jours.  Les nouvelles sont que les tats-Unis s'assiront  notre table pour ne pas bloquer la discussion, mais au contraire, la conduire et essayer de limiter les dommages que ces taxes pourraient causer , a-t-il dit. La Commission europenne devrait prsenter l'anne prochaine des propositions pour taxer les gants de la technologie, et la France menace galement d'imposer des taxes bien plus lourdes  non sur les bnfices, mais sur les revenus des entreprises, rappelle Saint-Amans. Washington sait donc que  les pays agiront unilatralement et prfrent donc s'impliquer lui-mme , a-t-il dit.

L'OCDE travaille depuis plusieurs annes sur ce sujet, mais a jusqu' prsent fait face au refus ferme des autorits amricaines d'en discuter. L'organisation va prsenter aux ministres des Finances du G20 un rapport sur le sujet en avril, dans le but de proposer une solution de long terme. Parce que cela peut prendre du temps, Saint-Amans explique que l'OCDE cherche galement  harmoniser les propositions fiscales des diffrents gouvernements afin de rduire le prjudice qu'elles pourraient causer  la situation financire des entreprises. Selon Saint-Amans, l'OCDE offrira aux pays membres des moyens raisonnables de perception des recettes  tout en satisfaisant la ncessit d'empcher ces socits d'avoir une charge fiscale proche de zro. 

Le commissaire europen charg des affaires conomiques et financires, Pierre Moscovici, s'est adress vendredi au G20 pour discuter de l'attitude de Bruxelles vis--vis des GAFA. S'adressant  l'AFP en marge des runions de la Banque mondiale et du FMI, Moscovici a salu le  pragmatisme  amricain sur la question fiscale.  Pour un problme international, vous avez besoin d'une solution internationale , a-t-il dit.  Les Amricains sont dans la mme situation que nous : leur propre systme fiscal n'est pas adapt  cette conomie et ils perdent galement des revenus trs importants qui doivent tre compenss , a dclar M. Moscovici.  Le problme de l'imposition des socits GAFA est global et la meilleure rponse devra l'tre aussi , a-t-il dit.

 Nous attendrons que le G20 tire ses propres conclusions   partir d'une tude de l'OCDE, explique M. Moscovici, qui a galement averti que si une solution globale ne venait pas, la Commission europenne proposerait ses propres mesures fiscales.

Source : Daily Mail

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Grogro

J'en pense que les europens et particulirement les franais marchent sur des oeufs. Au moindre pet de travers, Washington peut lancer la bombe atomique contre Airbus. Nouvel pisode d'une guerre conomique taboue dont Alstom a t la dernire victime (***).

C'est mme un cas d'cole :

http://notes-geopolitiques.com/notes...017/06/CE4.pdf
https://blogs.mediapart.fr/danyves/b...leslie-varenne
http://claude-rochet.fr/lanticorrption-alstom/
http://claude-rochet.fr/6678-2/

*** Je ne voulais pas poster la vido via le widget, mais l'diteur du forum s'obstine  convertir la balise url en une balise vido. Donc la source en question :

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La France voudrait que l'Europe parvienne  un accord sur la fiscalit d'ici deux ans,*
*et estime qu'il s'agit d'un dlai raisonnable * 

En 2016, Bruxelles a estim  13 milliards deuros la dette dApple en matire dimpts non pays en Europe suite  des accords fiscaux trs favorables ngocis avec le gouvernement irlandais. Lentreprise sest dfendue, recevant mme le support des hommes politiques amricains, mais Bruxelles nen dmordait pas pour autant : Apple devait payer. Il ne sagissait l que dune entreprise parmi dautres qui sappuient sur des failles dans le systme pour pouvoir payer le moins de taxes possible.

Une situation qui ne convient pas du tout  lEurope. Rappelons que ces failles du systme ont permis  Google dchapper  un redressement fiscal de lordre du milliard de dollars, malgr tout leffectif dploy pour coincer le numro un de la recherche en ligne. Une optimisation fiscale qui a t possible notamment grce au critre d'tablissement stable voqu par le rapporteur qui est utilis pour dterminer quel pays a le droit d'imposer les revenus d'une multinationale. Il dsigne  une installation fixe d'affaires par l'intermdiaire de laquelle une entreprise exerce tout ou partie de son activit , d'aprs l'OCDE. 

Pour Bercy, la dfinition dtablissement stable repose sur les critres suivants :
existence d'une installation d'affaires, c'est--dire d'lments tels que des locaux, du matriel, de l'outillage, un emplacement... dont l'entreprise a la disposition ;l'installation d'affaires doit tre fixe, donc tablie en un lieu prcis avec un certain degr de permanence et non pas de faon purement temporaire. Mais l'apprciation doit, bien sr, tre faite en tenant compte des caractristiques des activits en cause ; une installation de courte dure peut ainsi prsenter le caractre d'un tablissement stable si la brivet de son existence est due, par exemple, aux particularits de ses activits ou  de mauvais rsultats ;l'installation d'affaires doit avoir une activit propre, ce qui implique normalement la prsence sur place de personnel de l'entreprise.
En septembre 2017, les ministres des Finances de lUnion europenne (UE) se sont concerts au sujet dune modification des rgles qui devrait permettre de rajuster le montant des taxes que les entreprises technologiques de lInternet comme Facebook, Google ou Amazon devront payer dans les tats membres de lUE o elles oprent. Ce projet de loi a t initi par lEstonie qui occupe actuellement la prsidence tournante de lorganisation europenne. 


Au sortir de cette runion, lide dimposer de nouvelles mthodes de taxation, qui cibleraient spcifiquement ces multinationales, a rencontr des rsistances :  Il faut tre trs prudent , a dclar le ministre des Finances du Danemark, Kristian Jensen. Ce dernier estime que ladoption de pareilles mesures de taxation pourrait faire fuir dEurope les socits innovantes. De son ct, le ministre des Finances du Luxembourg, Pierre Gramegna, a insist sur la ncessit dobtenir un accord global au niveau europen. La Rpublique tchque et Malte ont, pour leur part, estim que la taxation du chiffre daffaires telle quelle est envisage par la partie franaise tait plutt difficile  mettre en uvre au regard de certains aspects techniques. 

Si, de leur ct, les tats-Unis se sont dabord montrs contre une avance dans ce sens, Pascal Saint-Amans, directeur du centre de la politique et de l'administration fiscale de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), a confirm que l'attitude de Washington a chang ces derniers jours.  Les nouvelles sont que les tats-Unis vont sasseoir  notre table pour ne pas bloquer la discussion, mais au contraire, la conduire et essayer de limiter les dommages que ces taxes pourraient causer , a-t-il dit. La Commission europenne devrait prsenter l'anne prochaine des propositions pour taxer les gants de la technologie, et la France menace galement d'imposer des taxes bien plus lourdes  non sur les bnfices, mais sur les revenus des entreprises, rappelle Saint-Amans. Washington sait donc que  les pays agiront unilatralement et prfrent donc s'impliquer lui-mme , a-t-il dit.

Cependant, Washington sest oppos  cette ide franaise : samedi, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, a montr son dsaccord face  la proposition franaise de taxer les gants du numrique sur leur chiffre d'affaires, estimant que cette mesure n'tait pas pertinente.  Je pense qu'une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires n'est pas logique et que cela ne va pas dans la bonne direction , avait affirm Steven Mnuchin lors d'une confrence de presse au terme de la runion annuelle du Fonds montaire international (FMI) et de la Banque mondiale  Washington.  Les entreprises amricaines sont imposes partout dans le monde , a assur le secrtaire au Trsor.  Il ne s'agit donc pas que les entreprises du numrique ne soient pas taxes , a-t-il ajout, affirmant qu'elles aussi taient taxes   diffrents endroits  et de diffrentes manires dans le monde.

La mesure pourrait en effet tre un problme pour les entreprises ne dgageant pas de bnfices, comme Netflix. La commissaire europenne en charge de la concurrence a elle aussi soulign cette difficult, notamment les startups, qui gnrent peu ou pas de chiffre daffaires, leur modle conomique tant en cours de construction. Elle avait aussi voqu le souci de la double imposition avec limpt sur les socits.

 J'ai parfaitement conscience sur ce sujet que le chiffre d'affaires n'est pas forcment la meilleure base taxable . Mais  la proposition franaise a le mrite d'avoir acclr le dbat  et d'avoir  relanc la ngociation , a indiqu ce mardi le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire.  Pour une fois, sur un sujet qui est difficile, o il y a des enjeux de fiscalit qui se chiffrent en dizaines de milliards d'euros, l'Europe a pris le leadership , s'est-il flicit.

Le ministre a affirm ce mardi vouloir aboutir  un accord sur la taxation des gants du numrique  d'ici deux ans , estimant qu'un tel mcanisme reprsentait  un enjeu symbolique majeur  pour l'Union europenne.  Il faut que d'ici deux ans il y ait un outil europen de taxation du numrique qui soit mis en place. Deux ans me parat un dlai raisonnable. 

Source : Le Figaro

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en pense que les europens et particulirement les franais marchent sur des oeufs. Au moindre pet de travers, Washington peut lancer la bombe atomique contre Airbus. Nouvel pisode d'une guerre conomique taboue dont Alstom a t la dernire victime (***).


Et bien, il faut casser la boite  ufs. Gouverner, c'est trancher le nud gordien.

----------


## Chauve souris

Fallait y penser avant de faire l'euro.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

T'imagines, les europens se donnent 2 ans pour se mettre d'accord sur la taxation des GAFA! qu'est ce que ce sera quand il faudra se mettre d'accord sur une taxe europenne  ::ptdr:: 

L'Europe, c'est quand mme un sacr paquet de fric foutu en l'air.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Bruxelles lance des consultations publiques sur un rgime fiscal plus quitable des entreprises technologiques,*
*oprant en UE * 

La Commission europenne se tourne vers le public pour l'aider  dcider d'un rgime fiscal plus quitable et  favorable  la croissance  pour les socits technologiques multinationales oprant dans l'Union europenne.

 Le cadre fiscal actuel ne correspond pas aux ralits modernes. Il a t conu avant l're de l'informatique et ne peut pas capturer des activits de plus en plus bases sur des actifs et des donnes intangibles. En consquence, il existe un risque de rduction des bases d'imposition pour les tats membres, de distorsions de concurrence pour les entreprises et d'obstacles pour les entreprises innovantes , a fait valoir Bruxelles dans un communiqu.

Pierre Moscovici, Commissaire aux affaires conomiques et financires, Fiscalit et Douanes, a insist dessus en assurant que  Personne ne peut le nier : notre cadre fiscal ne correspond plus au dveloppement de l'conomie numrique ou aux nouveaux modles conomiques. Nous avons besoin d'une solution au niveau de l'UE, apportant des solutions robustes aux entreprises et aux investisseurs dans le march unique. 

Comme indiqu dans la communication de la Commission sur la fiscalit numrique, les solutions permettant de taxer l'conomie numrique devraient idalement se situer au niveau international, compte tenu de la nature mondiale du problme.  Cependant, l'UE voudrait  galement dvelopper sa propre approche cohrente de ce dfi, assurer une taxation juste et efficace de toutes les entreprises et soutenir le march unique numrique , rappelle Bruxelles. 

Comme l'ont demand les dirigeants lors du Conseil europen du 19 octobre 2017, la Commission travaille  de nouvelles propositions sur la fiscalit numrique qu'elle prsentera dbut 2018.

La Commission est particulirement intresse  recueillir des avis sur les principaux problmes lis  la taxation de l'conomie numrique, tant pour les tats membres que pour les entreprises. Elle demande galement des informations sur les solutions possibles  ces problmes   la fois cibles, temporaires et globales. Cette consultation publique va alimenter les travaux en cours sur les propositions de taxation numrique pour l'anne prochaine et se poursuivra jusqu'au 3 janvier 2018.

La commission envisage galement de modifier le principe de l'tablissement des socits, afin que les entreprises puissent tre imposes lorsqu'elles ont une prsence  numrique  dans un pays. En clair,  court terme, les tats de l'UE pourraient imposer une taxe sur les revenus tirs des  activits numriques  ou des services, tels que la vente d'annonces en ligne. Ils pourraient galement retenir l'impt sur les paiements numriques ou une  taxe sur les transactions numriques  prleve sur les entreprises vendant des donnes personnelles des consommateurs.

Des socits telles qu'Apple, Amazon, Facebook et Google ont fait l'objet d'un examen minutieux au cours des dernires annes pour avoir pay trop peu d'impts en crant des socits-crans dans des pays  faible ou nulle imposition tels que le Luxembourg et l'Irlande. Cela a permis aux entreprises de dclarer leurs bnfices  l'chelle europenne  des taux d'imposition bien infrieurs  1 % dans certains cas.


La Commission europenne a en outre annonc l'ouverture d'une enqute approfondie portant sur un rgime britannique en vertu duquel certaines oprations des groupes multinationaux sont exemptes de l'application des rgles britanniques de lutte contre l'vasion fiscale. La Commission examinera si le rgime permet  ces multinationales de payer moins d'impts au Royaume-Uni, en violation des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat.

Margrethe Vestager, commissaire charge de la politique de la concurrence, a dclar ce qui suit :  Toutes les socits doivent payer leur juste part de l'impt et,  cet gard, les rgles de lutte contre l'vasion fiscale jouent un rle important. Mais ces rgles ne peuvent pas desservir l'objectif poursuivi en rservant un traitement plus favorable  certaines socits. C'est la raison pour laquelle nous allons examiner attentivement une exemption aux rgles britanniques de lutte contre l'vasion fiscale applique  certaines oprations de multinationales, afin de nous assurer qu'elle ne viole pas les rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat. 

Les rgles britanniques sur les socits trangres contrles (SEC) ont pour objectif gnral d'empcher les socits du Royaume-Uni d'utiliser une filiale situe dans un pays  la fiscalit faible ou nulle pour luder l'impt au Royaume-Uni. Elles permettent notamment  l'administration fiscale britannique de raffecter  la socit mre britannique tous les bnfices transfrs artificiellement vers une filiale offshore et donc de les taxer en consquence. Les rgles gnrales sur les SEC sont un outil efficace et important de nombreux systmes fiscaux pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale.
Toutefois, depuis 2013, les rgles britanniques sur les SEC prvoient une exception pour certains revenus de financement (paiements des intrts perus sur les prts) de groupes multinationaux prsents au Royaume-Uni  l'exemption sur le financement des groupes (Group Financing Exemption). De manire gnrale, les multinationales utilisent souvent les revenus de financement comme moyen de transfert des bnfices, compte tenu de la mobilit des capitaux. L'exemption britannique sur le financement des groupes exempte de toute raffectation au Royaume-Uni, et donc d'imposition sur son territoire, les revenus de financement perus par la filiale offshore auprs d'une autre socit trangre du groupe. Une multinationale prsente au Royaume-Uni peut donc financer une socit trangre du groupe au travers d'une filiale offshore. Grce  l'exemption, elle paie peu, voire pas d'impts sur les bnfices gnrs par ces oprations, car :
la filiale offshore paie peu ou pas d'impts sur les revenus de financement dans le pays o elle est tablie ;les revenus de financement de la filiale offshore ne sont pas non plus raffects (ou seulement de manire partielle) au Royaume-Uni pour y tre taxs, compte tenu de l'exemption.
Par ailleurs, les rgles sur les SEC raffectent vers le Royaume-Uni, en vue de leur imposition, d'autres revenus transfrs artificiellement vers des filiales offshore de socits mres britanniques.
L'enqute de la Commission en matire d'aides d'tat ne remet pas en cause le droit du Royaume-Uni d'introduire des rgles sur les SEC ou de dterminer le niveau adquat d'imposition. Le contrle des aides d'tat dans l'UE a pour but de veiller  ce que les tats membres n'accordent pas  certaines socits un meilleur traitement fiscal qu' d'autres. La jurisprudence des juridictions de l'UE nonce clairement qu'une exemption  une disposition visant  lutter contre l'vasion fiscale peut constituer un avantage slectif de ce type.

Source : Commission europenne, Commission europenne (cas de l'Angleterre)

----------


## pmithrandir

Sur ce sujet, je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi on a pas mis une limite maximum au CA qui peut tre effectu dans un autre pays de l'UE.

Si on disait que toute entreprise peut proposer des services librement dans tous les pays de l'UE, mais que si elle atteint plus de 10M d'euros 3 annes de suite, ou 20M d'euros  date, elle doit ouvrir une filliale locale qui receuillera toute l'activit de ce pays, ca simplifierai beaucoup les choses.

 - Mesure de l'activit
 - controles plus simples
 - Contrats locaux
etc...

Quand on fait 10M d'euros de CA, on peut se permettre de payer la cration d'une structure et se soumettre au cadre legislatif local.

Ca me semblerait un bon compromis entre libre activit, et pragmatisme anti dumping

----------


## Christian Olivier

*La Commission poursuit son combat contre l'vasion fiscale*
*Malgr la mauvaise volont de certains tats et labus de la rgle dunanimit*

La Commission poursuit son combat contre l'vasion fiscale malgr la mauvaise volont de certains tats et labus de la rgle dunanimit.  titre de rappel, les multinationales dInternet sont accuses par les gouvernements europens de ne dclarer leurs revenus que dans des pays  faible taux dimposition tels que le Luxembourg, lIrlande et dautres paradis fiscaux. De lavis des responsables actuels de ces gouvernements, cette situation pnalise grandement les tats impacts  cause, notamment, du manque  gagner substantiel quelle entraine. Ils estiment quune modification des lois actuellement tablies est ncessaire pour lutter contre la fraude fiscale et lvasion fiscale. Ces modifications devront permettre de rajuster les rgles de taxation pour que les entreprises technologiques dInternet comme Google, Amazon, Facebook ou Apple (GAFA) payent un impt plus juste aux tats membres de lUE dans lesquels elles oprent.

Au moment de sa prise de fonction  la tte de la prsidence de la Commission europenne en 2014, Jean-Claude Juncker avait promis de sattaquer trs srieusement au problme de lvasion fiscale en Europe.  La lutte contre la fraude fiscale et lvasion fiscale seront lune de mes grandes priorits , avait-il alors dclar devant les dputs europens. Daprs lui, cest le manque dharmonisation, ou du moins, de coordination de la fiscalit au niveau europen qui autorise les dissonances, le dsordre et les malversations observes. Trois ans aprs sa prise de fonction et la publication des  Paradise Papers , quest-ce qui a chang ?

Sous limpulsion du commissaire europen charg de la monnaie unique et des affaires fiscales, Pierre Moscovici, des mesures ont t rapidement adoptes par les tats membres, et ce, malgr les contraintes et les blocages imposs par la rgle du vote  lunanimit en matire fiscale qui prvaut au sein de lUE. On saccorde  dire du ct de la Commission que cette rgle du vote  lunanimit complique ladoption dun texte, restreint sa porte relle, diminue son degr dambition et rend difficile sa rvision ultrieure mme si des insuffisances taient constates.

Sagissant des actions menes au niveau de lUE pour lutter contre loptimisation, lvasion ou la fraude fiscale, on peut rappeler quen 2016, une loi anti-vasion fiscale a t adopte, mais certaines de ses dispositions visant  lutter contre les  discordances hybrides  qui donnent la possibilit  certaines entreprises dchapper  limpt nentreront en vigueur qu partir de 2022. Une autre directive a tendu ce texte aux pays tiers. De la mme manire, le  reporting country by country  (RCBC) a t rendu obligatoire. Cette mesure lgale permet aux administrations fiscales et au public de connatre les pays dans lesquels les entreprises oprant au sein de lUE et ayant dclar un chiffre daffaires de plus de 750 millions deuros ralisent leurs profits. Elle permet aussi de savoir o ces grandes entreprises payent leurs impts.

Depuis 2017, on peut noter galement que le secret bancaire a t limin, non seulement au sein de lUE, mais aussi en Suisse,  Monaco,  Andorre, au Liechtenstein et  Saint-Marin via des accords bilatraux. En outre, les administrations fiscales doivent systmatiquement partager les informations relatives aux  rescrits fiscaux  (tax ruling) qui sont accords aux entreprises. Habituellement, cette pratique lgale est utilise pour dterminer  lavance le montant de limpt quune entreprise devra payer.

Dautres mesures sont en cours de gestation au niveau du Conseil des ministres. Parmi celles-ci, on peut citer le projet de loi qui devrait permettre de dfinir une base commune pour fixer limpt sur les socits ou celui qui devrait permettre de considrer les groupes de socits comme une seule entit puisque la division dune entreprise en entits juridiques diffrentes permet dchapper en partie  limpt. Moscovici a galement propos la mise en place dune liste noire des paradis fiscaux ou  juridictions non coopratives .


Malheureusement, lide dimposer de nouvelles mthodes de taxation ciblant spcifiquement les GAFA rencontre des rsistances au sein de lUnion europenne. On peut citer,  titre dexemple, le cas des diffrentes propositions inities par la France ou lEstonie qui ne parviennent toujours pas  faire lunanimit au sein des 28  cause, notamment, des rticences exprimes par les pays de petite taille. Mme ladoption de la liste noire propose par Moscovici rencontre des blocages simplement parce que lexcutif europen souhaite que des sanctions  dissuasives  ou purement symboliques soient mises en place, alors que les petits pays de lUE (Luxembourg, Lettonie, Lituanie et Malte) sy opposent farouchement.

Depuis 2015, la Commission utilise la politique de concurrence pour combattre loptimisation fiscale en exigeant, par exemple, quun pays rcupre dans son intgralit limpt quune entreprise aurait d normalement lui verser en faisant abstraction de tout traitement de faveur (cas de lIrlande et dApple).

Jean-Claude Junker a propos, dans son discours du 13 septembre sur ltat de lUnion, dadopter le vote  la majorit qualifie (55 % des tats reprsentant 65 % de la population) en utilisant la  clause passerelle  prvue par le trait de Lisbonne. Malheureusement, il est impratif dobtenir au pralable lunanimit des vingt-huit tats membres de lUE en plus de labsence dopposition des Parlements nationaux pour recourir  cette rgle. Le vice-prsident de la Commission europenne, Valdis Dombrovskis, avait galement prcis quil est possible de contourner les limitations imposes par la rgle du vote  lunanimit au niveau europen en utilisant le systme dit de la  coopration renforce . Cette disposition permet aux tats qui le souhaitent de mettre en application une mesure que dautres pays nenvisageraient pas dadopter sur leur territoire.

Certains tats membres veulent donner limpression quils dfendent leur souverainet, alors quen ralit ils ne sont que le jouet des multinationales. Lune des missions les plus difficiles pour les dfenseurs dune nouvelle taxe pour les GAFA sera probablement de russir  convaincre les tats plus petits ou plus vulnrables conomiquement de lorganisation europenne qui profitent dj des impts ou des retombes des activits de lobbying verss par ces grandes socits technologiques. Il faut rappeler que chaque tat membre de lUE dispose dun pouvoir de veto sur les questions fiscales et certains en ont dj fait usage par le pass afin de bloquer bon nombre de rformes. En outre, la Commission ne peut sanctionner que les rgimes discriminatoires, ceux qui bnficient seulement  certaines entreprises. Elle ne peut pas contrler tout ce que font les tats qui essayent dobtenir les faveurs des entreprises. Tant que lUE ne sera pas une vritable fdration, il y a fort  parier que le chaos demeurera.

*Source* : Blog Libration

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Bruxelles lance des consultations publiques sur un rgime fiscal plus quitable des entreprises technologiques oprant en UE
 ::fleche::  La France voudrait que l'Europe parvienne  un accord sur la fiscalit d'ici deux ans et estime qu'il s'agit d'un dlai raisonnable

----------


## chinagirl

L'article 63 du trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union Europenne (TFUE) interdit les restrictions aux mouvements de capitaux :

1. Dans le cadre des dispositions du prsent chapitre, toutes les restrictions aux mouvements de capitaux entre les tats membres et entre les tats membres et les pays tiers sont interdites.

2. Dans le cadre des dispositions du prsent chapitre, toutes les restrictions aux paiements entre les tats membres et entre les tats membres et les pays tiers sont interdites.

En bref il favorise l'vasion fiscale.

----------


## pierre-y

C'est vrai qu'avoir permit un paradis fiscal en plein milieu de la zone euro, a doit aider. Comment se foutre des gens...

----------


## Chauve souris

Pardonnez-moi une question qui paraitra nunuche : C'est quoi "l'vasion fiscale" ? Que je sache il ne vous reste, sur votre compte en banque que ce que l'tat ne vous a pas prlev. Aprs ce qui vous reste il vous est loisible de le mettre o vous voulez. Non ? Pour ma part, aprs avoir vendu la maison hrite de ma mre o j'ai pay toutes les taxes, j'ai transfr mes liquidits dans mon pays de rsidence, beaucoup plus intressant pour des placement ( comptes  terme bloqus sur 2 ans de 8  11 % net par an le tout dans une monnaie stable). le fisc franais n'a plus rien  voir avec moi, maintenant.

Et c'eut t la mme chose en socit (si celle-ci avait eu des bnfices consquents).

PS : on dit GAFAM pas GAFA ! Faudrait quand mme pas oublier Microsoft, l dedans.

----------


## chinagirl

Un pays dit "souverain" se doit de contrler les flux de capitaux entrant et sortant, de les valider ou pas suivant sa politique (rsultat de la dmocratie).
Par exemple il pourrait (ide folle et rvolutionnaire d'un monde qui date d'avant le trait de Maastricht) faire en sorte qu'une grande partie de l'argent gagn en France soit dpens en France.

Ce n'est plus possible dans l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jean-Claude Juncker avait promis de sattaquer trs srieusement au problme de lvasion fiscale en Europe.  La lutte contre la fraude fiscale et lvasion fiscale seront lune de mes grandes priorits , avait-il alors dclar devant les dputs europens.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  Ce foutage de gueule !!!  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
C'est marrant tellement ils essaient de faire croire n'importe quoi !

Vous imaginez vraiment Jean Claude Juncker luter contre l'vasion fiscal en Europe ? Connaissait son pass...
Il n'a rien contre l'vasion fiscale tant qu'elle passe par le Luxembourg.




> Un pays dit "souverain" se doit de contrler les flux de capitaux entrant et sortant, de les valider ou pas suivant sa politique (rsultat de la dmocratie).


Avec l'UE, les pays ont perdu leur souverainet et il n'y a plus de dmocratie.
Les peuples n'ont pas leur mot  dire dans l'UE.
Parfois il y a des rfrendums, mais ils sont ignor quand le rsultat ne plait pas (exemple : France, Pays Bas).

----------


## BenoitM

> Un pays dit "souverain" se doit de contrler les flux de capitaux entrant et sortant, de les valider ou pas suivant sa politique (rsultat de la dmocratie).
> Par exemple il pourrait (ide folle et rvolutionnaire d'un monde qui date d'avant le trait de Maastricht) faire en sorte qu'une grande partie de l'argent gagn en France soit dpens en France.
> 
> Ce n'est plus possible dans l'UE.


C'est sur la Monaco, la Suisse, la Belgique, n'taient pas des paradis fiscaux avant Maastricht.

----------


## Grogro

> *Source* : Blog Libration
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Quen pensez-vous ?
> 
> *Voir aussi*
> 
>  Bruxelles lance des consultations publiques sur un rgime fiscal plus quitable des entreprises technologiques oprant en UE
>  La France voudrait que l'Europe parvienne  un accord sur la fiscalit d'ici deux ans et estime qu'il s'agit d'un dlai raisonnable


A part a, il n'y a aucun problme dans la construction europenne hein monsieur Quatremerde. Aucun problme dans les traits, aucun problme dans Maastricht et le trait de Lisbonne. Aucun problme de gouvernance de l'UER$$. 

"Dieu se rit des hommes qui dplorent les effets dont ils chrissent les causes".

----------


## Chauve souris

" Donnez-moi le contrle sur la monnaie d'une nation et je n'aurai pas  me soucier de ceux qui font ses lois" -Amschel Mayer Rothschild.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Un pays dit "souverain" se doit de contrler les flux de capitaux entrant et sortant, de les valider ou pas suivant sa politique (rsultat de la dmocratie).
> Par exemple il pourrait (ide folle et rvolutionnaire d'un monde qui date d'avant le trait de Maastricht) faire en sorte qu'une grande partie de l'argent gagn en France soit dpens en France.
> 
> Ce n'est plus possible dans l'UE.


Ca c'est en Chine et la plupart des pays ouverrains (genre la Thailande) .... alors qu'en Europe il faut laisser filer le pognon pour encourager la croissance et l'harmonie. EN Vrit, je vous dit que c'est surtout pour engraisser les banquiers Luxembourgeois et de Wall Street.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Alphabet aurait conomis jusqu 3,7 milliards USD d'impts en 2016*
*En utilisant une technique d'optimisation fiscale*

Le gant amricain de lindustrie technologique Alphabet aurait russi  conomiser entre 2,4 et 3,7 milliards USD en 2016 en utilisant une technique doptimisation fiscale. Pour ce faire, la maison-mre de Google aurait procd au transfert de 15,9 milliards deuros depuis sa filiale base en Irlande, en passant par les Pays-Bas, vers une socit-cran enregistre aux Bermudes afin dviter de payer des milliards de dollars dimpts. En 2016, le montant ainsi transfr tait 7 % plus lev que celui relev en 2015. Ces informations ont t rapportes par lagence Bloomberg qui cite des sources officielles.

La technique doptimisation fiscale utilise par le gant Alphabet rsulterait de la combinaison de deux mthodes lmentaires bien connues : le  Double Irish  ( double Irlandais ) et le  Dutch Sandwich  ( sandwich nerlandais ). La Chambre de commerce nerlandaise a expliqu que cette technique doptimisation fiscale  consiste  transfrer des revenus dune filiale irlandaise vers une entreprise nerlandaise sans employ, et ensuite vers une bote aux lettres aux Bermudes possde par une autre socit enregistre en Irlande. 


Cette anne-l, en se rfrant  ses dclarations au fisc amricain, le taux global dimposition effectif de Google tait de 19,3 %. Sur la base de ce taux dimposition, Alphabet aurait pu conomiser jusqu 3,7 milliards USD en 2016 grce  la technique doptimisation fiscale quelle a employe. En prenant plutt en considration le taux dimposition de 12,5 % en vigueur en Irlande, lconomie ralise par la maison-mre de Google plafonnerait plutt aux alentours de 2,4 milliards USD.

Pendant des annes, la lgislation fiscale amricaine sest montre peu encline  inciter les socits amricaines  rapatrier leurs capitaux trangers dans le territoire amricain. Elle leur permettait de reporter le paiement des taxes sur ces fonds jusqu ce que les entreprises concernes retournent ces bnfices aux tats-Unis. Mais tout devrait changer  partir de cette anne. 

En effet, la loi fiscale amricaine adopte le mois dernier obligera les entreprises  payer des impts sur les revenus quelles ont accumuls  l'tranger  ce jour sur la base de lun des deux taux suivants : 15,5 % pour les liquidits et 8 % pour les investissements. Ce solde de tout compte est payable en plusieurs fois sur plusieurs annes.

 lavenir, les entreprises amricaines qui bnficient de taux dimposition effectifs relativement bas  ltranger devraient payer une taxe minimale aux tats-Unis qui reste bien en dessous du taux dimposition de 21 % dsormais en vigueur sur le territoire amricain. Cette nouvelle taxe, qui commence  un taux de 10,5 %, ne sappliquerait pas dans les cas o le taux dimposition effectif global dune socit est de 13,125 % ou plus.

Il faut signaler que la Commission europenne estime quactuellement, le taux dimposition effectif sur le bnfice ralis par les gants du numrique du calibre des GAFA dans lUE est en moyenne de 9 %, alors quil plafonne  plus de 20 % pour les entreprises traditionnelles.

 titre de rappel, les multinationales dInternet sont pointes du doigt par certains gouvernements europens  cause des pratiques doptimisation fiscale auxquelles elles sadonnent. Les GAFA, puisqu'il s'agit d'elles, sont accuses de ne dclarer leurs revenus que dans des pays  faible taux dimposition tels que le Luxembourg, lIrlande et dautres paradis fiscaux. De lavis des responsables actuels de ces gouvernements, cette situation pnalise grandement les tats impacts  cause, notamment, du manque  gagner substantiel quelle entraine. Ils estiment quune modification des lois actuellement tablies est ncessaire pour lutter contre la fraude fiscale et lvasion fiscale.


Ces modifications devront permettre de rajuster les rgles de taxation pour que les GAFA payent un impt plus juste aux tats membres de lUE dans lesquels elles oprent. La France, par exemple, voudrait que lEurope parvienne dici deux ans  un accord sur la fiscalit mieux adapte au cas spcifique des GAFA. Elle sest mme jointe  lAllemagne pour dposer une proposition de taxation des GAFA auprs de lUnion europenne  la mi-septembre de lanne dernire.

Malheureusement, lide dimposer de nouvelles mthodes de taxation ciblant spcifiquement les GAFA rencontre des rsistances au sein de lUnion europenne. On peut citer,  titre dexemple, le cas des diffrentes propositions inities par la France ou lEstonie qui ne parviennent toujours pas  faire lunanimit au sein des 28  cause, notamment, des rticences exprimes par les pays de petite taille. Mme ladoption de la liste noire propose par Moscovici rencontre des blocages simplement parce que lexcutif europen souhaite que des sanctions  dissuasives  ou purement symboliques soient mises en place, alors que les petits pays de lUE (Luxembourg, Lettonie, Lituanie et Malte) sy opposent farouchement.

 Nous payons toutes les taxes dues et nous nous conformons aux lois fiscales de chaque pays dans lequel nous oprons , a dclar un porte-parole de Google aprs la publication de ces documents.

*Source* : AFP Twitter, Bloomberg

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des gants du Net : Washington accepte finalement de s'asseoir avec les gouvernements europens pour trouver une solution internationale
 ::fleche::  La Commission poursuit son combat contre l'vasion fiscale, malgr la mauvaise volont de certains tats et l'abus de la rgle d'unanimit
 ::fleche::  Aprs les Panama Papers, les Paradise Papers viennent mettre en lumire les montages financiers commandits par des entits comme Apple

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Est-ce que l'optimisation fiscale est hors la loi ? si oui, puisqu'on a des preuves, il n'y a plus qu' pingler le PDG, sinon, je ne vois mme pas pourquoi on en parle. Encore une fois, les entreprises utilisent toutes les ficelles pour payer moins dimpts, c'est immoral mais comprhensible. Ceux qui sont  blmer, ce sont ceux qui ont permis qu'un tel systme voit le jour.

----------


## bisthebis

> Est-ce que l'optimisation fiscale est hors la loi ? si oui, puisqu'on a des preuves, il n'y a plus qu' pingler le PDG, sinon, je ne vois mme pas pourquoi on en parle. Encore une fois, les entreprises utilisent toutes les ficelles pour payer moins dimpts, c'est immoral mais comprhensible. Ceux qui sont  blmer, ce sont ceux qui ont permis qu'un tel systme voit le jour.


Bien sur que c'est lgal, c'est le principe de l'optimisation. Si c'tait illgal on parlerait de fraude fiscale. Et juridiquement, un PDG qui ne la pratiquerait pas (l'optimisation) devrait tre sanctionn pour mauvaise gestion. La seule faon d'viter ces fuites c'est de rendre a illgal, ce qui risque d'tre complexe. (Sans compter la mauvaise volont politique ventuelle)

----------


## Escapetiger

C'est malheureusement lgal (cf. accords de double-imposition entre les pays) bien qu'utilis historiquement par les cartels de la drogue  ::calim2:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Double_irlandais

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandwich_hollandais

et en vido courte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFP-vbTvsV8
_Le Sandwich neerlandais "Double irlandais" ou l'optimisation Offshore des multinationales - YouTube_

----------


## coolspot

Ah les joie de l'UE. Il y a encore des gogo qui croient  la fin de l'optimisation fiscale via une europe fdr ? 

Enfin faudra un jour que les politiciens explique comment ils compte mettre un terme  ce genre de connerie mme au niveau europen alors que les fondement de l'UE c'est la libert de circulation des biens/capitaux/personnes.

Bref il n'y a aucune chance de toute faon qu'un pays lutte contre ca tant qu'il sera dans l'UE puisque l'UE europenne  t construit dans ce but la et fonctionne d'ailleurs trs bien.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ah les joie de l'UE. Il y a encore des gogo qui croient  la fin de l'optimisation fiscale via une europe fdr ? 
> 
> Enfin faudra un jour que les politiciens explique comment ils compte mettre un terme  ce genre de connerie mme au niveau europen alors que les fondement de l'UE c'est la libert de circulation des biens/capitaux/personnes.
> 
> Bref il n'y a aucune chance de toute faon qu'un pays lutte contre ca tant qu'il sera dans l'UE puisque l'UE europenne  t construit dans ce but la et fonctionne d'ailleurs trs bien.


En harmonisant la taxation?  ::): 

Puis bon si dj on pouvait dj limit la fraude dans la zone UE... Le Panama,  Antigua-et-Barbuda, Aruba, Bahamas, Barbade, Bermudes, Dominique, Grenade ne sont pas membre de l'UE.

----------


## Deck0

LAFP qui choisit ses mots... "En utilisant une technique d'optimisation fiscale"... on est dans l'euphmisme...
Le minimum serait de parler d'vasion fiscale.
Mais non, le double irlandais est pass dans les murs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En harmonisant la taxation?


lol  ::ptdr:: 

Le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et l'Irlande prfreraient quitter l'UE plutt que de respecter des rgles de taxation union-europenne !
Arrtez de rver a n'arriver jamais...

Certains votes sont  lunanimit, les 28 pays doivent tre d'accord.
Si les 28 devaient voter, les paradis fiscaux au sein de l'UE bloqueraient le truc.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et l'Irlande prfreraient quitter l'UE plutt que de respecter des rgles de taxation union-europenne !


Mouais, je sais pas trop : sortir et se cogner des frais de douane pour exporter leurs produits et services dans l'union, ou payer pour accder au march unique, mais sans avoir la moindre possibilit d'influer sur sa politique, c'est pas non plus une super ide,  moins de vouloir se ruiner. Si l'Irlande (par ex) marche si bien comme paradis fiscal, c'est bien parce qu'elle est dans l'ue, l'espace shengen, et l'euro. Sans a, quel est l'intret pour les multinationales d'y implanter leurs siges sociaux europens ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l'information importante c'est que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et les Pays-Bas n'accepteront jamais ce genre de loi. (Si un tel projet venait  voir le jour, ces pays lutteront contre.)
De toute faon elles ne seront jamais proposes...

Si le Royaume Uni russi  quitter l'UE il ne faudra plus que le dpart d'un autre gros pays pour que l'UE s'effondre (ce serait videment mieux si c'tait l'Allemagne ou la France qui quitte l'UE).
Donc plus de march commun et toutes ces conneries.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non mais l'information importante c'est que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et les Pays-Bas n'accepteront jamais ce genre de loi. (Si un tel projet venait  voir le jour, ces pays lutteront contre.)
> De toute faon elles ne seront jamais proposes...


Ho, je pense qu'elles seront proposes, mme si c'est de manire dtourne. Genre en passant par une normalisation des taxes au niveau europen. a peut se faire de plusieurs manires diffrentes, hein, genre un accord entre plusieurs pays, sans passer par l'UE, et faire en sorte que a fasse tache d'huile. Mais bon, mettre en place ce genre de trucs va tre compliqu, vu que les pays de l'UE sont encore en mode concurrence au lieu d'tre en mode union sur pas mal de points (notamment la taxation des entreprises).

Suffit de voir que l'UE met la pression sur Apple pour qu'elle paye normalement ses impts  l'Irlande (alors qu'ils y sont dj bas), ne perdons pas espoir  ::D:  (BTW, ne te leurre pas : si l'UE clate, les gouvernements trouveront une astuce pour attirer les entreprises sur leur territoire, et en gnral a passe par des rductions d'impts, donc au final, on ne sera pas beaucoup plus avanc)

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne perdons pas espoir


Mais arrtez d'tre optimiste utopiste.
Vous me dprimez encore plus...




> je pense qu'elles seront proposes


Ouais c'est a, gardez espoir surtout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais arrtez d'tre optimiste utopiste.
> Vous me dprimez encore plus...
> 
> 
> Ouais c'est a, gardez espoir surtout


tu gardes bien l'espoir que l'UE clate "parce que", et que la france retrouve sa grandeur dantan (sans les colonies, a va tre compliqu, mais bon, t'es un brin utopiste)

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu gardes bien l'espoir que l'UE clate "parce que"


L'UE doit disparaitre, elle crer trop de problmes dans les pays europens.
C'est un handicap.
Plus a ira plus les peuples en auront marre de l'UE.
Les peuples de l'Est sont dj bien remont.
Mme les allemands commencent  s'nerver un peu.
Les Anglais sont en train de se barrer.




> et que la france retrouve sa grandeur dantan (sans les colonies, a va tre compliqu, mais bon, t'es un brin utopiste)


La colonisation a vient des "lumire" ceux qui ont pouss la rvolution et les droits de l'homme.
L'idologie des droits de l'homme c'est a :

_Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures.  Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures._ Jules Ferry 28 Juillet 1885.

*La France rayonnait sur le monde avant la colonisation.*
Mais mme sans tre centr sur la France, la fin de l'UE pourrait tre bonne pour tout le monde.

Les peuples ne veulent pas perdre leur nations, les peuples ne veulent pas d'une soupe comme l'UE.

La France c'est a aussi :
Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)
Les Franais avaient une logique non colonialiste, contrairement aux anglais.
On taient pote avec les natifs amricains, contrairement aux anglais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les peuples ne veulent pas perdre leur nations, les peuples ne veulent pas d'une soupe comme l'UE.


Tu pourrais remplacer "les peuples" (dont tu ne sais rien) par "je". a serait beaucoup plus correct, rien que par respect pour ces "peuples", dj.  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> *La France rayonnait sur le monde avant la colonisation.*


La france sans empire colonial rayonnait sur le monde quand le monde se rsumait  l'europe. Et encore, a dpend de ce qu'on appelle "la France" pendant le moyen-ge...

----------


## Grogro

> Tu pourrais remplacer "les peuples" (dont tu ne sais rien) par "je". a serait beaucoup plus correct, rien que par respect pour ces "peuples", dj.


Remarque pertinente, mais d'un autre ct chaque fois qu'on a fait voter "les peuples" depuis Maastricht (pass de justesse en France), on a vu le rsultat.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Remarque pertinente, mais d'un autre ct chaque fois qu'on a fait voter "les peuples" depuis Maastricht (pass de justesse en France), on a vu le rsultat.


Mais est ce que les peuples en question ont vot contre le trait propos, ou contre le gouvernement qui le porte ? (bon aprs, de toute faon, lesdits gouvernements adoptent quand mme le trait en n'coutant pas les lecteurs)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Remarque pertinente, mais d'un autre ct chaque fois qu'on a fait voter "les peuples" depuis Maastricht (pass de justesse en France), on a vu le rsultat.


Il faut aussi se poser la question de savoir sur quoi les "peuples" ont vot.
Parmi ceux qui ont vot "non" :
Une partie a vot pour sanctionner le gouvernement en place.
Une autre a vot contre le trait, mais pas contre l'UE (mon cas, par exemple)
Une dernire a effectivement vot contre l'UE (ce qui n'tait pas la question)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut aussi se poser la question de savoir sur quoi les "peuples" ont vot.


Ils ont vot contre le trait et leur volont n'a pas t respect.
Le systme (mdia + politique) poussait plus dans le sens du OUI et le peuple n'a pas voulu suivre ce qu'on leur imposait.

C'est bien que le non l'ait emport (comme au Pays-Bas) comme a, a illustre bien ce que l'UE pense de la dmocratie.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien que le non l'ait emport (comme au Pays-Bas) comme a, a illustre bien ce que l'UE pense de la dmocratie.


Non, a illustre bien ce que le *gouvernement franais* de l'poque pensait de la dmocratie, nuance.

Ce n'est pas l'UE qui a forc Sarkozy  ne pas tenir compte du rsultat du vote (ou comme d'hab, si tu as des lments dans ce sens, merci de nous les communiquer).

----------


## Uther

D'ailleurs Sarkozy avait annonc sans la moindre ambigut lors de sa campagne qu'il accepterait le trait europen quasiment en l'tat, et il a t lu. 
S'il ne l'avait pas fait a aurait t tout autant un dni de dmocratie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas l'UE qui a forc Sarkozy  ne pas tenir compte du rsultat du vote


Si vous voulez mais ce n'est pas important, Sarkozy est un putain d'union europen et d'atlantiste.
Il allait toujours dans le sens de l'UE et des USA, comme Hollande et Macron.
Au moins Chirac rsistait parfois...




> D'ailleurs Sarkozy avait annonc sans la moindre ambigut lors de sa campagne qu'il accepterait le trait europen quasiment en l'tat, et il a t lu.


Pourquoi faire un rfrendum dans ce cas ?
C'est vraiment du foutage de gueule !
"Peu importe le rsultat, on sait dj ce qu'on va faire..."

a doit tre le seul point que Sarkozy a respect dans son programme et c'est clairement pas un point qui lui a attir des lecteurs...

Notre dmocratie c'est vraiment de la merde.
Les lecteurs n'aiment pas l'intgralit d'un programme et de toute faon, une fois lu, le candidat ne respect pas son programme, sauf quelques points dont les lecteurs n'taient pas forcment fan... 
On devrait voter directement pour les lois et pas pour un candidat.
On devrait crer un meilleur systme, parce que c'est une catastrophe aujourd'hui...

----------


## BenoitM

> Si vous voulez mais ce n'est pas important, Sarkozy est un putain d'union europen et d'atlantiste.
> Il allait toujours dans le sens de l'UE et des USA, comme Hollande et Macron.
> Au moins Chirac rsistait parfois...


Ben les gens ont quand mme vot pour lui en sachant qu'il allait ratifier le trait 




> Pourquoi faire un rfrendum dans ce cas ?


Parce que les politiques sont parfois nafs...
Ils espraient gagner se mettre en avant et gagner en popularit  :;): 





> a doit tre le seul point que Sarkozy a respect dans son programme et c'est clairement pas un point qui lui a attir des lecteurs...


Ben vaut mieux un point que 0  :;): 




> Notre dmocratie c'est vraiment de la merde.
> Les lecteurs n'aiment pas l'intgralit d'un programme et de toute faon, une fois lu, le candidat ne respect pas son programme, sauf quelques points dont les lecteurs n'taient pas forcment fan... 
> On devrait voter directement pour les lois et pas pour un candidat.


Le problme quand on votes pour des promesses plutt qu'un programme raliste

Pas sur qu'il y aurait encore une seul loi qui passerait si on devait vot pour chacune d'elle.
Voulez-vous diminuer les allocations? Non
Voulez-vous diminuer les transports en commun? Non
Voulez-vous augmenter les taxes ? Non

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas sur qu'il y aurait encore une seul loi qui passerait si on devait vot pour chacune d'elle.
> Voulez-vous diminuer les allocations? Non
> Voulez-vous diminuer les transports en commun? Non
> Voulez-vous augmenter les taxes ? Non


En Suisse ils le font bien.
Il est possible de rflchir  des solutions thorique plus dmocratique que le systme actuel.
L on se retrouve avec Macron qui tait rellement soutenu par 17% des franais (parce qu'il tait jeune, dynamique et "nouveau" (si on oublie qu'il tait ministre sous Hollande) ...).
Si au moins il y avait un vote blanc pour dire "J'en veux pas de vos 2 finalistes, ils sont beaucoup trop nuls".

Parce que l c'est une super classe qui a le pouvoir et elle est dconnect de la ralit.
Ce qui me fait penser que je n'ai pas fini de regarder cette vido :



Dans l'ensemble l'UE n'est pas dmocratique.
Elle ne demande pas aux 28 pays membres d'organiser des rfrendums.

Il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire pour freiner l'UE, c'est frustrant d'tre impuissant.
Bon vous me direz on est galement impuissant avec le gouvernement franais...
Le peuple ne peut que subir, ce n'est pas trs sympa...

----------


## Zirak

> Dans l'ensemble l'UE n'est pas dmocratique.
> Elle ne demande pas aux 28 pays membres d'organiser des rfrendums.


Bah oui, car si elle le faisait tu viendrais gueuler qu'on n'a plus notre souverainet nationale et que l'UE nous impose quoi faire...  ::roll:: 

Et accessoirement, ce n'est pas parce que l'UE n'impose pas des rfrendums, que les diffrents pays n'ont pas le droit d'en organiser d'eux-mmes, donc ceux qui ne sont pas dmocratiques (ou pas assez), ce sont les gouvernements souverains des diffrents pays.

Mais comme d'habitude, c'est toujours plus facile de tout mettre sur le dos de l'UE que de rflchir 2s...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et accessoirement, ce n'est pas parce que l'UE n'impose pas des rfrendums, que les diffrents pays n'ont pas le droit d'en organiser d'eux-mmes, donc ceux qui ne sont pas dmocratiques (ou pas assez), ce sont les gouvernements souverains des diffrents pays.


Parce que ces chefs d'tats sont potes avec l'UE. (ils sont soumis aux lobbies qui bossent  Bruxelles)
Il faudrait des prsidents euro-sceptique !

Parce que ce rfrendum c'tait Non en France et Non au Pays-Bas :
Rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe
Rfrendum nerlandais sur le trait tablissant une Constitution pour l'Europe

Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron sont 100% pro UE, a fait chier.
Bruxelles, les lobbies  la manuvre

Quasiment tous les partis sont  fond pro UE comme tous les mdias mainstreams sont pro UE.
J'aimerais bien entendre une critique de l'UE une fois, mais a n'arrive jamais dans les mdias officiels.

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans l'ensemble l'UE n'est pas dmocratique.


Euh si c'est une dmocratie reprsentative




> Elle ne demande pas aux 28 pays membres d'organiser des rfrendums.


Comme la France n'organise pas de rfrendums (ni la Russie, ni l'Iran)




> Il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire pour freiner l'UE, c'est frustrant d'tre impuissant.
> Bon vous me direz on est galement impuissant avec le gouvernement franais...


Ben si, il suffit de voter mais  premire vue 40  50% des franais en ont rien  cirer  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh si c'est une dmocratie reprsentative


Ce systme n'est pas dmocratique.
Des candidats promettent n'importe quoi.
Il y a un qui passe avec pas forcment normment de voies.

Et on se retrouve avec Macron, que la grande majorit des franais n'aime pas du tout.
Mme si l il essaie de faire son Sarkozy en parlant de migrant.




> Comme la France n'organise pas de rfrendums


C'est dommage a pourrait tre sympa.




> Ben si, il suffit de voter mais  premire vue 40  50% des franais en ont rien  cirer


Voter a ne sert  rien.
C'est tous les mmes de toute faon...
Pour moi Macron, Hamon, Fillon, c'est la mme chose.

Bon il y avait bien :
- Debout la France (DLF) (Nicolas Dupont-Aignan)
- Solidarit et progrs (S&P) (Jacques Cheminade)
- Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR) (Franois Asselineau)
Qui sont un peu sympathique, mais comme les mdias se foutent de leur gueule et les mprise, jamais ils n'iront bien loin malheureusement.

Rsistons ! (Jean Lassalle) est plutt sympa galement, et il a inspir un morceau de House :


Quand Jean Lassalle dcouvre la musique House dans sa voiture

Avec un peu de chance a finira en rvolution.
D'ici l faudra trouver une solution moins barbare que la guillotine et les piques.
Il ne faudrait pas passer pour pire qu'Isis non plus...

----------


## Grogro

> Euh si c'est une dmocratie reprsentative


L'UE est une dmocratie partielle en cours de dmocratisation depuis une dizaine d'annes. On a encore besoin de renforcer les pouvoirs du parlement au dtriment de la commission europenne et c'est la responsabilit de la France de faire avancer ce sujet en ce moment. Il y a une ouverture unique, entre le Brexit et la crise institutionnelle en Allemagne, pour rformer enfin l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour rformer enfin l'UE.


Ahaha  ::ptdr:: 
Bonne chance  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> L'UE est une dmocratie partielle en cours de dmocratisation depuis une dizaine d'annes. On a encore besoin de renforcer les pouvoirs du parlement au dtriment de la commission europenne et c'est la responsabilit de la France de faire avancer ce sujet en ce moment. Il y a une ouverture unique, entre le Brexit et la crise institutionnelle en Allemagne, pour rformer enfin l'UE.


En mme temps c'est les Franais qui ont vot non  la constitution europens qui tait plus dmocratique que le trait de Lisbonne :p




> Bon il y avait bien :
> - Debout la France (DLF) (Nicolas Dupont-Aignan)
> - Solidarit et progrs (S&P) (Jacques Cheminade)
> - Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR) (Franois Asselineau)
> Qui sont un peu sympathique, mais comme les mdias se foutent de leur gueule et les mprise, jamais ils n'iront bien loin malheureusement.


Ben tu vois qu'il y avait plein de gens.
Si les Franais sont des moutons aux ordres des mdias c'est pas ma faute.
Change de peuple et prend un peuple moins con
(ps pourtant quand les mdias ont dit de vot pour le rfrendum ils ne les ont pas couter...)

Bref les mdias ont du pouvoir quand ca t'arrange

----------


## rudolfrudolf

Bonjour Ryu2000 et a tous les autres aussi  :;): 

J'ai le sentiment en te lisant que tu penses que tout le monde est oppos  l'Union Europenne. Le sentiment que les gouvernements des diffrents pays
sont  la solde et aux ordres de Bruxelles  ::mouarf:: . 

Permets moi humblement de te dtromper sur le premier point. Je suis citoyen Franais et ce que tu peux qualifier de fdraliste. Bref pour l'union et mme pour une union avec plus de pouvoir central. Je t'accordes que L'UE n'est pas parfaite mais je pense qu'on peux l'amliorer au lieu de la dtruire (en clair ne pas jeter le bb ave l'eau du bain).

Pour moi le problme de l'union c'est les 28 ttes, de ce fait on est plus proche d'une confdration d'tat que d'une relle union.

Imagines un gouvernement central a Bruxelles (respire - un mdecin vite Ryu2000 va faire un malaise) . Les pays qui la composent n'auraient pas plus de pouvoir qu'on les rgions actuellement. On aurait les mmes lois pour tout le monde, la mme fiscalit, la mise en commun des ressources (arme, recherche etc...)
et la du coup tu te retrouves avec une des plus grandes puissances de ce monde.

Mais bon je t'accordes que c'est pas dans l'intrt des diffrents dirigeants de l'union (hlas) qui perdraient trop de pouvoir. Mais je garde le rve fou que je verrais peut-tre ce jour et si pas
qu'on fasse des progrs notables dans ce sens.

Sign Rudolf L'europen (gros mot: Fdraliste). ::mouarf::

----------


## Uther

> En Suisse ils le font bien.
> Il est possible de rflchir  des solutions thorique plus dmocratique que le systme actuel.


Les Suisses ont une constitution prvue pour, nous non. Je ne serais pas contre plus de dmocratie directe mais tant qu'on a pas une constitution qui va dans se sens c'est idiot de pester sur les dcision passe et de dire "il aurait fallu". 
Et puis mme dans une dmocratie directe, tu serais surpris du nombre de fois o la majorit ne voudra pas la mme chose que toi.




> Si au moins il y avait un vote blanc pour dire "J'en veux pas de vos 2 finalistes, ils sont beaucoup trop nuls".


Je suis d'accord qu'il faut revoir le systme de vote et il y a normment de systme moins pire que le suffrage majoritaire a 2 tours (jugement majoritaire, Condorcet modifi, ... ). 
Mais prendre en compte le vote blanc, a n'a pas de sens. Si le vote blanc avait t premier, on fait quoi ? On revote avec des gens moins connus qui auront encore plus de mal a rassembler des voix ? On continue jusqu puisement ? On garde l'ancien gouvernement en intrim illimit en attendant ?

De toute faon, les votes blancs et nuls taient bien dcompts ; mme en les cumulant, ils n'auraient pas t majoritaires. 




> Il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire pour freiner l'UE, c'est frustrant d'tre impuissant.
> Bon vous me direz on est galement impuissant avec le gouvernement franais...
> Le peuple ne peut que subir, ce n'est pas trs sympa...


a s'appelle la vie. 
Il faut faire avec ceux qui ne partagent pas le mme avis que toi, je sais que c'est dur, mais c'est comme a.

----------


## Grogro

> En mme temps c'est les Franais qui ont vot non  la constitution europens qui tait plus dmocratique que le trait de Lisbonne :p


Attend je sais que tu es fanboy de l'UE jusqu' la caricature, mais il y a des limites l... Tu avais LU le texte en 2005 ? 

Bref ce que j'attends clairement de Macron, maintenant que le Royaume-Uni est hors jeu pour entraver l'mergence d'une relle Europe politique et un minimum sociale, enfin dmocratique. Le blocage miraculeux d'Acta en 2012 a prouv que la dmocratisation de l'UE tait en bonne voie. Moi qui suis eurosceptique depuis 2005, j'attends un rel projet politique pour l'Europe en 2018. J'aimerais redevenir favorable  la construction europenne en 2019.

----------


## micka132

> et la du coup tu te retrouves avec une des plus grandes puissance de ce monde.


Ah le vieux syndrome de qui qu'a la plus grosse. Depuis toujours on est pilot par des inergumnes en manque de puissance.
Serieusement, on est pas capable d'voluer qu'autrement que par la "puissance", ce qui sous entend etre en mesure d'imposer aux autres notre visions?
Moi j'aspire  l'inspiration plus qu' l'imposition. Sans oublier l'uniformisation que propose les mga nations qui est franchement assimilable  un une multitude de gnocide culturel. Bref je ne vois pas d'interet pour l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le sentiment que les gouvernements des diffrents pays sont  la solde et aux ordres de Bruxelles


Les gars comme Macron, Merkel, Cameron, etc, sont pro UE.
Tous les proches de Macron sont pro UE.




> Je t'accordes que L'UE n'est pas parfaite mais je pense qu'on peux l'amliorer au lieu de la dtruire


"pas parfaite" a c'est de l'euphmisme.
Pour moi rien de positif ne sort de l'UE.
L'UE nous cote plus chre qu'elle nous rapporte, l'UE nous enlve de la souverainet, l'UE nous impose des lois et des rgles.

a fait des annes que tout le monde dit qu'on va changer l'UE pour l'amliorer, alors qu'en ralit elle ne fera qu'empirer...
On ne peut pas amliorer l'UE.
L'UE est contrl par les lobbies (ils doivent juste corrompre ceux qui prennent les dcisions, ce qui n'est pas excessivement difficile pour eux).

L'UMP, le PS, la France Insoumise, En Marche, le FN, disaient tous pareille : "une fois au pouvoir on va changer l'UE".
Sauf que c'est impossible parce que la France ce n'est qu'1/28 de l'UE.
Donc on a aucun pouvoir.
L'autre alcoolique de Juncker est plus puissant que la France.




> Les pays qui la composent n'auraient pas plus de pouvoir qu'on les rgions actuellement. On aurait les mmes lois pour tout le monde, la mme fiscalit, la mise en commun des ressources (arme, recherche etc...)


C'est la pire chose que je n'ai jamais entendu, jespre que a n'arrivera jamais, ce serait vraiment horrible.
Les peuples rsisteront.

J'aime pas votre nivellement par le bas, votre normalisation.
Moi je suis pour que chaque nation retrouve tout son pouvoir. (j'ai dj pas aim quand les rgions ont fusionn)
On ne peut pas s'identifier  l'UE, l'UE a ne reprsente rien, a n'existe pas.

Ya quand mme des bonnes nouvelles :
La Bulgarie et la Moldavie lisent des prsidents pro-russes
Ils doivent tre un peu moins pro UE. ^^

----------


## David_g

> Voter a ne sert  rien.
> C'est tous les mmes de toute faon...
> Pour moi Macron, Hamon, Fillon, c'est la mme chose.
> 
> Bon il y avait bien :
> - Debout la France (DLF) (Nicolas Dupont-Aignan)
> - Solidarit et progrs (S&P) (Jacques Cheminade)
> - Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR) (Franois Asselineau)
> Qui sont un peu sympathique, mais comme les mdias se foutent de leur gueule et les mprise, jamais ils n'iront bien loin malheureusement.


La vie politique te tends les bras, tu sais ?
Il ne tient qu' toi de montrer combien les gens veulent quelque chose de diffrent, et dtestent l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La vie politique te tends les bras, tu sais ?


Mais a c'est de l'utopie.
*La solution n'arrivera pas dmocratiquement*.
Les gens sont trop cons, ils regardent des trucs comme TF1, BFM TV et Canal +, donc  partir de l, il n'y a aucun espoir. (ils bouffent de la propagande depuis trop longtemps, ils ont tous t format)
Ils sont dans la matrice les types.


Si c'est pour se faire traiter comme Cheminade et Asselineau, je ne vois pas lintrt...
De toute faon une fois au pouvoir tu peux pas faire grand chose...

Peut tre un coup d'tat  la limite ^^
Quand les franais seront  bout, ils se soulveront, mais ils peuvent encaisser beaucoup avec de craquer.

 propos des mdias on arrive dans un truc dictatorial, o il y aura la propagande officielle (BFM et toutes ces conneries) et tout ce qui n'ira pas dans le sens du systme sera considr comme Fake News.
Ce sera du niveau du Dicodex...
Le Dcodex, un outil de vrification de linformation

----------


## Zirak

> Ah le vieux syndrome de qui qu'a la plus grosse. Depuis toujours on est pilot par des inergumnes en manque de puissance.
> *Serieusement, on est pas capable d'voluer qu'autrement que par la "puissance", ce qui sous entend etre en mesure d'imposer aux autres notre visions?*
> Moi j'aspire  l'inspiration plus qu' l'imposition. Sans oublier l'uniformisation que propose les mga nations qui est franchement assimilable  un une multitude de gnocide culturel. *Bref je ne vois pas d'interet pour l'UE*.





> L'UE nous cote plus chre qu'elle nous rapporte, *l'UE nous enlve de la souverainet*, l'UE nous impose des lois et des rgles.
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Donc on a aucun pouvoir*.
> L'autre alcoolique de *Juncker est plus puissant que la France*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



LuL

On t'a dmasqu ryu, espce de pro-UE !  ::mouarf:: 

(Nan car bon, c'est un peu l'argument principal des anti-UE, le regain de la puissance et de la lumire d'antan, donc niveau concours de ququettes... ^^).

----------


## Uther

> Les gars comme Macron, Merkel, Cameron, etc, sont pro UE.
> Tous les proches de Macron sont pro UE.


Ils ne s'en sont jamais cach et ils ont t lu malgr tout. Preuve s'il en fallait que tout le monde ne dteste pas lEurope.




> L'UE est contrl par les lobbies (ils doivent juste corrompre ceux qui prennent les dcisions, ce qui n'est pas excessivement difficile pour eux).


C'est bien connu que les pays hors de l'UE n'ont pas de lobbies. Rveille toi un peu, les lobbies sont partout.
Si la France sort de l'UE, une partie d'entre eux dmnagera de Bruxelles  Paris, mais a ne changera rien au problme, les lobbies tant encore plus mal contrls en France qu'a Bruxelles.




> J'aime pas votre nivellement par le bas, votre normalisation.
> Moi je suis pour que chaque nation retrouve tout son pouvoir. (j'ai dj pas aim quand les rgions ont fusionn)
> On ne peut pas s'identifier  l'UE, l'UE a ne reprsente rien, a n'existe pas.


Parce que tu crois vraiment que c'est le gouvernement d'une rgion qui fait sa spcificit?




> Ya quand mme des bonnes nouvelles :
> La Bulgarie et la Moldavie lisent des prsidents pro-russes
> Ils doivent tre un peu moins pro UE. ^^


Bah non vu qu'ils sont pro Russes, vu leur belle gestion de la dmocratie compare a l'Europe et particulirement de la libert de la presse, a fait rver.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Ah le vieux syndrome de qui qu'a la plus grosse. Depuis toujours on est pilot par des inergumnes en manque de puissance.
> Serieusement, on est pas capable d'voluer qu'autrement que par la "puissance", ce qui sous entend etre en mesure d'imposer aux autres notre visions?
> Moi j'aspire  l'inspiration plus qu' l'imposition. Sans oublier l'uniformisation que propose les mga nations qui est franchement assimilable  un une multitude de gnocide culturel. Bref je ne vois pas d'interet pour l'UE.


Salut Micka132,

A propos de "qui  la plus grosse". Je m'explique

je prfre dans ce monde qui est le notre aujourd'hui voir une Europe forte pouvoir discuter d'gal  gal avec la chine la Russie les tats-Unis que de devoir se laisser tout imposer ou presque par ces puissances. La le TPI serait redout par tout le monde, peut-tre qu'on aurait plus avanc sur l'cologie et plein d'autres sujets bref faire respecter notre mode de vie et de vision du monde plutt que d'tre soumis  la vision des autres.

Donc oui pour moi dans le monde d'aujourd'hui le rapport de force compte. Mais je suis prt  t'couter ou plutt te lire sur le fait que il faut mieux plusieurs petits pays
que un grand territoire uni concernant ces rapports de force dans la gopolitique actuelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais a c'est de l'utopie.
> *La solution n'arrivera pas dmocratiquement*.
> Les gens sont trop cons, ils regardent des trucs comme TF1, BFM TV et Canal +, donc  partir de l, il n'y a aucun espoir. (ils bouffent de la propagande depuis trop longtemps, ils ont tous t format)
> Ils sont dans la matrice les types.


Ou tout simplement, on peut se rendre compte qu'une bonne majorit des franais ne veut pas sortir de l'UE pour le moment, sans pour autant que nous soyons tous des cons (surtout qu'en l'occurrence, c'est un peu l'hpital qui se fou de la charit).




> Si c'est pour se faire traiter comme Cheminade et Asselineau, *je ne vois pas lintrt...*


Bah oui mais si tout le monde fait comme toi, cette situation ne changera jamais.  

A moins d'un vnement majeur, tu rves tout debout si tu penses que les scores dans anti-UE vont passer de 2%  60% comme par magie du jour au lendemain.


Il faut que tu ailles sur le terrain, que tu te prsentes, que tu ailles dbattre et convaincre les gens de ton point de vue grce  tes nombreux arguments. Tu le dis toi-mme, les gens ne regardent que TF1, BFM et Canal, donc comment veux-tu qu'ils changent leur vote si tu ne vas pas leur porter la bonne parole ? Si tu attends que a change par en haut, tu peux attendre longtemps, tu le sais trs bien pourtant. 

Ou tu es juste en train de nous dire que tu passes ton temps  gueuler ici mais que derrire, tu ne fais rien pour ta "cause" ? C'est bien la peine...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est la pire chose que je n'ai jamais entendu, jespre que a n'arrivera jamais, ce serait vraiment horrible.
> Les peuples rsisteront.
> 
> J'aime pas votre nivellement par le bas, votre normalisation.
> Moi je suis pour que chaque nation retrouve tout son pouvoir. (j'ai dj pas aim quand les rgions ont fusionn)
> On ne peut pas s'identifier  l'UE, l'UE a ne reprsente rien, a n'existe pas.


Voyons comment te dire - je crois que nous ne voyons pas l'Europe de la mme faon. 

En tout cas une chose est sure on est pas dans le mme camp et je ne ferais pas partie du "peuple" qui rsisteras bien au contraire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## micka132

> (Nan car bon, c'est un peu l'argument principal des anti-UE, le regain de la puissance et de la lumire d'antan, donc niveau concours de ququettes... ^^).


Il y a certes des anti-UE qui revent de Napolon, mais galement des pro-UE. Si tu prends Giscard par exemple, c'est un pro-UE pilot par la France (manque de bol l'histoire veut que ca tourne en faveur de l'Allemagne).




> je prfre dans ce monde qui est le notre aujourd'hui voir une Europe forte pouvoir discuter d'gal  gal avec la chine la Russie les tats-Unis que de devoir se laisser tout imposer ou presque par ces puissances.


Que veux tu qu'ils t'imposent? La musique, le cinma, la langue, la nourriture, le modle politique? Au-cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu pour les 2 premiers ca fait quelques temps qu'on est bien servi, pour les 3 suivants ca arrive petit  petit.
Le soft power fait des ravages, et l'UE n'a pas du tout empecher cel parceque justement quand on parle de culture l'UE ne peut rien faire car il n'existe aucune culture UE (pas tout  fait vrai, on en quand meme beaucoup de point commun).



> Donc oui pour moi dans le monde d'aujourd'hui le rapport de force compte.


Dans l'absolue personne ne peut imposer quoique soit autrement que par la force. En ayant la bombe nuclaire, ca dissuade  peu prs tout le monde de venir t'embter par des moyens conventionnels. Reste le soft power qui lui n'est efficace que dans des communauts non soudes, ce qui est le cas pour toute communaut qui devient enorme. D'ailleurs c'est le principal point faible de la chine, mais galement des USA.


edit: @Zirak
Le pouvoir dont parle Ryu ne concerne pas la puissance d'imposer aux autres, seulement d'autonomie et/ou de libert de choix (dont la libert d'imposer aux autres ::aie:: ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faudrait des prsidents euro-sceptique !


C'est pas les candidats eurosceptiques qui manquaient lors de la dernire lection prsidentielle. Mais, visiblement, malgr ton insistance  dire "le peuple ne veut pas de l'UE", le peuple en question n'a pas t vot pour ces eurosceptiques. Donc, il faut croire que "le peuple veut de l'UE" !




> Ce systme n'est pas dmocratique.
> Des candidats promettent n'importe quoi.
> Il y a un qui passe avec pas forcment normment de voies.


Alors, l, je m'insurge ! 
Tous les candidats, et, comme tu le dirais "Le Peuple" ont le mme nombre de voies. Que ces voies soient ferres, ariennes ou routires. Mise  part quelques voies de bus, ou de garage. On a tous le mme nombre de voies. 



> Ya quand mme des bonnes nouvelles :
> La Bulgarie et la Moldavie lisent des prsidents pro-russes


Je te l'ai dj dit, et d'autres aussi, je crois. Rien ne t'empche d'aller vivre dans un vrai pays dmocratique. La Russie, l'Iran, la Syrie (en plus l-bas, y tout  reconstruire, tu es sr de trouver du boulot), la Core du Nord, ... Ce ne sont pas les possibilits qui manquent.
N'hsites surtout pas, mme pas si a te fait de la peine de devoir nous quitter (je te promets qu'on ne pleurera pas...)

----------


## micka132

> Je te l'ai dj dit, et d'autres aussi, je crois. Rien ne t'empche d'aller vivre dans un vrai pays dmocratique. La Russie, l'Iran, la Syrie (en plus l-bas, y tout  reconstruire, tu es sr de trouver du boulot), la Core du Nord, ... Ce ne sont pas les possibilits qui manquent.


 Tu remarqueras que rien ne t'empeche d'y aller toi aussi. Me semble que tu te plains sur pas mal de sujet non? Va voir l-bas, c'est surement mieux!






> N'hsites surtout pas, mme pas si a te fait de la peine de devoir nous quitter (je te promets qu'on ne pleurera pas...)


Je pense pas que developpez.com soit filtrer meme l-bas...

----------


## Zirak

> edit: @Zirak
> Le pouvoir dont parle Ryu ne concerne pas la puissance d'imposer aux autres, seulement d'autonomie et/ou de libert de choix (dont la libert d'imposer aux autres).


Oui et non, le but en sortant de l'UE, c'est quand mme aussi d'essayer de retourner / rester (je ne sais plus o l'on en est)  la place de 5me puissance mondiale, voir au-dessus, et pouvoir ngocier d'gal  gal avec les gros. 

Il y a effectivement l'aspect politique intrieure, mais il n'y a pas que a (ce que tu sais trs bien vu ton commentaire entre parenthses ^^).

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien connu que les pays hors de l'UE n'ont pas de lobbies. Rveille toi un peu les lobbies sont partout.
> Si la France sort de l'UE, une partie d'entre eu dmnagera de Bruxelles a Paris, mais a ne changera rien au problme, les lobbies tant encore plus mal contrls en France qu'a Bruxelles.


C'est pourquoi je conserve un espoir, mince, vain sans doute, qu'on puisse rformer l'UE de l'intrieur. Au sujet de la toute puissance des lobbies, On peut citer l'exemple du trait Acta que la commission europenne, en bon caniche de Washington, voulait imposer de force, et que le parlement europen a eu le pouvoir de bloquer. La France de Nabotlon avait sign le trait sans discuter pour complaire aux USA, et il ne fait aucun doute que notre parlement se serait couch devant l'excutif. 

Par contre, l'European Round Table est sans commune mesure avec les diffrents lobbies nationaux. Et ce sont bel et bien eux qui dictent les directives europennes, la commission europenne n'est que leur marionnette. Suivre l'actualit du lobbying : https://corporateeurope.org/

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Que veux tu qu'ils t'imposent? La musique, le cinma, la langue, la nourriture, le modle politique? Au-cas ou tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu pour les 2 premiers ca fait quelques temps qu'on est bien servi, pour les 3 suivants ca arrive petit  petit.


J'avais remarqu au cas ou et je suis bien d'accord aussi avec le reste de ta phrase - et c'est justement la ou je veux en venir. Avec une Europe dot d'un vrai gouvernement central
lu par tous les citoyens qui la composent on pourra certainement renverser la tendance. Aprs tout la Russie et la Chine essaient de briser le leadership mondial des industries de l'information dtenu par les tats-Unis actuellement la ou l'Europe actuelle n'a mme pas ce choix. Si l'Europe actuelle ne le peux - crois tu vraiment 
que les 28 qui la composent le pourraient hors UE ?




> Le soft power fait des ravages, et l'UE n'a pas du tout empecher cel parceque justement quand on parle de culture l'UE ne peut rien faire car il n'existe aucune culture UE (pas tout  fait vrai, on en quand meme beaucoup de point commun).


Y'a du travail en effet, mais avec le temps qui passe on y arriveras en tout cas faut essayer c'est ce que je pense




> Dans l'absolue personne ne peut imposer quoique soit autrement que par la force. En ayant la bombe nuclaire, ca dissuade  peu prs tout le monde de venir t'embter par des moyens conventionnels. Reste le soft power qui lui n'est efficace que dans des communauts non soudes, ce qui est le cas pour toute communaut qui devient enorme. D'ailleurs c'est le principal point faible de la chine, mais galement des USA
> 
> edit: @Zirak
> Le pouvoir dont parle Ryu ne concerne pas la puissance d'imposer aux autres, seulement d'autonomie et/ou de libert de choix (dont la libert d'imposer aux autres).


La bombe, le chimique et le bactriologique a calme effectivement. Mais encore une fois je pense qu'une Europe unie c'est prfrable
a moins que je me trompe en Europe seule la France et l'Angleterre sont dots de telles armes, mais crois tu que la France ou l'Angleterre vont l'utiliser si la Pologne est attaqu ? au risque de s'en prendre a coup sur bien plus ? Avec une Europe Unie la question se repose. Hlas mme si je suis pas pour la violence force est de reconnaitre qu'il faut en imposer pour ne pas tre
importun. Prenons un exemple rcent la Russie de Poutine et l'Ukraine. Crois-tu qu'une Europe dot d'un gouvernement central et d'une arme unifi aurait laiss faire Poutine ?
Je ne peux rpondre  cette question par oui ou par non mais je pense que poutine y aurait rflchit beaucoup plus longtemps.

Alors oui je sais l'Europe actuelle n'est pas l'Europe dont je rve - loin de l, mais pour moi il faut continuer. 
J'avais dbattu avec une amie d'une autre nationalit il y'a dj quelques annes de ce sujet. 

pour la petite histoire
je lui avait expliqu que je m'en foutais que le prsident ou premier ministre europen soit pas franais mais roumain italien ou polonais ce qui comptais a serait plutt les ides
et le parti qu'il avait. Elle m'avait rpondu que jamais elle accepterai un prsident europen franais...
L je me suis dit c'est pas gagn le chemin sera long.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne s'en sont jamais cach et a ont t lu malgr tout, preuve s'il en fallait que tout le monde ne dteste pas lEurope.


Calmez-vous, seulement 17% des lecteurs potentiel ont soutenu Macron.
Ces gens n'ont pas tous vot Macron parce qu'il tait pro UE, beaucoup ont vot pour des mauvaises raisons (jeune, dynamique, nouveau).



De toute faon la propagande pro UE est trop forte.
Par moment on nous rpte en boucle que quitter l'UE serait suicidaire.
Les gens ne se rendent pas compte des consquences d'tre membre de l'UE.




> C'est bien connu que les pays hors de l'UE n'ont pas de lobbies. Rveille toi un peu les lobbies sont partout.
> Si la France sort de l'UE, une partie d'entre eu dmnagera de Bruxelles a Paris, mais a ne changera rien au problme, les lobbies tant encore plus mal contrls en France qu'a Bruxelles.


D'accord mais l, a simplifie le boulot des lobbies.
Parce que tout est centralis, ils ont beaucoup moins d'efforts  dployer pour imposer leur volont.




> Parce que tu crois vraiment que c'est le gouvernement d'une rgion qui fait sa spcificit?


Le regroupement des rgions en truc du style Lnder allemand, a vient de l'UE.
Officiellement l'objectif est de faire des conomies, mais c'est totalement faux.
Officieusement c'est pour donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions, afin d'affaiblir le pays.




> Ou tout simplement, on peut se rendre compte qu'une bonne majorit des franais ne veut pas sortir de l'UE pour le moment


Parce que les mdias et les politiques leur font peur.




> A moins d'un vnement majeur, tu rves tout debout si tu penses que les scores dans anti-UE vont passer de 2%  60% comme par magie du jour au lendemain.


Il est possible qu'un jour le peuple se soulve.
L'UE ne sera pas directement vis.
Le peuple attaquera le gouvernement.




> Il faut que tu ailles sur le terrain, que tu te prsentes, que tu ailles dbattre et convaincre les gens de ton point de vue grce  tes nombreux arguments.


Pour convaincre quelqu'un il faut qu'il ait le sentiment que l'ide vient de lui et je suis extremement mauvais en manipulation (je ne suis pas une femme ^^).




> Ou tu es juste en train de nous dire que tu passes ton temps  gueuler ici mais que derrire, tu ne fais rien pour ta "cause" ?


Je ne fais pas strictement rien.
J'ouvre le dbat :p
Il y a des gens qui se disent "Si lui peut aller aussi loin dans son discours, je peux donner mon point de vue qui est beaucoup moins violent" et c'est cool.

Ce serait pas marrant si il n'y avait que des gens qui disent "L'UE n'est pas parfaire mais on va l'amliorer", il faut aussi des gens qui disent "L'UE est une atrocit et elle ne fera qu'empirer !", sinon on ne reprsente pas tous les points de vues...
Pour moi des rgles communes ne peuvent pas tre compatible avec tout le monde.
C'est comme si tessayais d'utiliser Windows 10 partout (mme dans les systmes embarqu, alors qu'un lightweight linux serait un peu mieux adapt).




> Voyons comment te dire - je crois que nous ne voyons pas l'Europe de la mme faon.


Pour moi : *l'UE est l'ennemi de l'Europe*.




> Mais, visiblement, malgr ton insistance  dire "le peuple ne veut pas de l'UE", le peuple en question n'a pas t vot pour ces eurosceptiques. Donc, il faut croire que "le peuple veut de l'UE" !


L je suis plus dans une optique : "Le peuple est manipul et ne se rend pas compte des mfaits de l'UE".




> Rien ne t'empche d'aller vivre dans un vrai pays dmocratique.


Je suis attach  mon pays, c'est un phnomne naturel qui se produit souvent. (aujourd'hui il y a une vague de cosmopolite  l'Attali "Un pays est un htel")
Et je prfre mourir en France que d'abandonner.

----------


## BenoitM

> Calmez-vous, seulement 17% des lecteurs potentiel ont soutenu Macron.
> Ces gens n'ont pas tous vot Macron parce qu'il tait pro UE, beaucoup ont vot pour des mauvaises raisons (jeune, dynamique, nouveau).


Et 0.2% ont soutenu UDP simplement par rejet de macron et non parce qu'il voulait sortir de l'UE :p




> De toute faon la propagande pro UE est trop forte.


C'est sur que face au argument des antis UE   ::D: 

D'accord mais l, a simplifie le boulot des lobbies.
Parce que tout est centralis, ils ont beaucoup moins d'efforts  dployer pour imposer leur volont.




> Le regroupement des rgions en truc du style Lnder allemand, a vient de l'UE.
> Officiellement l'objectif est de faire des conomies, mais c'est totalement faux.
> Officieusement c'est pour donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions, afin d'affaiblir le pays.


Donc l'UE ne veut pas de l'indpendance des rgions mais veut affaiblir les pays.
Tu peux arrter de te contredire  chaque phrase?  ::roll:: 
En plus en quoi faire des rgions plus grande affaibli un pays?

----------


## Zirak

> Calmez-vous, seulement 17% des lecteurs potentiel ont soutenu Macron.
> Ces gens n'ont pas tous vot Macron parce qu'il tait pro UE, *beaucoup ont vot pour des mauvaises raisons (jeune, dynamique, nouveau)*.


Pourrais-tu nous expliquer en quoi ce sont de mauvaises raisons ? 

Surtout que si c'est une mauvaise raison de voter pour quelqu'un de nouveau, la classe politique ne risque pas de se renouveler hein...





> De toute faon la propagande pro UE est trop forte.
> Par moment on nous rpte en boucle que quitter l'UE serait suicidaire.
> Les gens ne se rendent pas compte des consquences d'tre membre de l'UE.


La par contre je suis d'accord, je ne me rends absolument pas compte des consquences, vivement que tu nous les expliques. 





> Parce que les mdias et les politiques leur font peur.


Ou car ils en ont juste rien  faire... Les franais sont rleurs de nature, mais au final, on est loin d'tre tant dans la merde que a, que a te plaise ou non, la majorit des gens ne veut pas quitter l'UE (je ne dis pas que cela ne changera jamais par contre), c'est pas une question de peur ou quoi, mme si a peut te rassurer.






> Pour convaincre quelqu'un il faut qu'il ait le sentiment que l'ide vient de lui et je suis extremement mauvais en manipulation (je ne suis pas une femme ^^).


Le ^^ n'enlve en rien le caractre misogyne de cette remarque. (Oui je sais, c'tait une blague, tout a tout a, comme d'hab).





> Je ne fais pas strictement rien.
> J'ouvre le dbat :p


Heureusement qu'il y a le smiley pour montrer que tu plaisantes la aussi. :p





> Ce serait pas marrant si il n'y avait que des gens qui disent "L'UE n'est pas parfaire mais on va l'amliorer", il faut aussi des gens qui disent "L'UE est une atrocit et elle ne fera qu'empirer !", sinon on ne reprsente pas tous les points de vues...


Alors mme si on te l'a dj dit 150 fois, reprsenter un point de vue n'importe comment, juste histoire qu'il soit reprsent, a n'apporte rien, et ne fait pas avancer le schmiblick, bien au contraire. Tu ne donne pas envie de rejoindre ton combat, c'est plutt l'inverse. 

C'est un peu comme le proverbe pour la vie de couple : "il vaut mieux tre seul que mal accompagn", bah l c'est : "il vaut mieux tre absent que mal reprsent".  ::): 





> Je suis attach  mon pays, c'est un phnomne naturel qui se produit souvent. (aujourd'hui il y a une vague de cosmopolite  l'Attali "Un pays est un htel")
> *Et je prfre mourir en France que d'abandonner.*


Que d'abandonner quoi ? Tous les avantages que te fournis le pays que tu passes ton temps  critiquer ? Tu es attach  quoi au final, puisque si on t'coute, rien ne va ?

----------


## micka132

> Si l'Europe actuelle ne le peux - crois tu vraiment que les 28 qui la composent le pourraient hors UE ?


 Tu crois qu'il faut etre 500 millions pour limiter la surreprsentation d'un pays tiers?  Je vois pas le rapport, il ne s'agit que de volont politique.
La Russie  l'equivalent de la population France + Allemagne, avec un pib 5 fois inferieur ( 1.2k Md pour Russie contre 5.9k Md pour F+A). Le Brsil  une population plus importante et plus de pib que la Russie, or tu ne la cites meme pas dans tes super puissance (et ne parlons meme pas de l'Inde...). Comme quoi l'image que l'on dgage n'est pas du tout linaire avec la population / poids conomique.





> Prenons un exemple rcent la Russie de Poutine et l'Ukraine. Crois-tu qu'une Europe dot d'un gouvernement central et d'une arme unifi aurait laiss faire Poutine ? 
> Je ne peux rpondre  cette question par oui ou par non mais je pense que poutine y aurait rflchit beaucoup plus longtemps.


Pour un pays hors UE, ce qu'est l'Ukraine, ca n'aurait rien chang. Comme je l'ai montr plus haut la Russie est pas si grande dans le monde (je parle pas de la superficie...), et pourtant on en entend parler  tout bout de champs. Comme quoi avec peu on peut faire beaucoup, quand on le veut...



> Alors oui je sais l'Europe actuelle n'est pas l'Europe dont je rve - loin de l, mais pour moi il faut continuer.


 Qu'est-ce qui pourrait-etre mieux?




> Elle m'avait rpondu que jamais elle accepterai un prsident europen franais...
> L je me suis dit c'est pas gagn le chemin sera long.


Le Francais  une rputation de prtentieu, ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux. Par ailleurs tu dis te moquer de la nationalit d'un hypothtique prsident, et que ce sont les ides qui priment, mais  aucune moment tu n'imagines que ces ides puissent etre diffrente des tiennes. Si demain le prsident UE est un Hongrois du partie Jobbik, seras tu toujours aussi peu regardant?

----------


## Invit

> Pour un pays hors UE, ce qu'est l'Ukraine, ca n'aurait rien chang. Comme je l'ai montr plus haut* la Russie est pas si grande dans le monde* (je parle pas de la superficie...), et pourtant on en entend parler  tout bout de champs. Comme quoi avec peu on peut faire beaucoup, quand on le veut...
>  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait-etre mieux?


C'est pas justement grce  leur arsenal militaire qu'on entend autant parler d'eux ?

----------


## micka132

> C'est pas justement grce  leur arsenal militaire qu'on entend autant parler d'eux ?


Si certainement que ca joue pour intimider le petit pays d' cot. On est assez fort pour ca  ::mouarf:: . Mais en terme de gopolitique globale pas tant que ca, en cause (ou grace) les bombes nuclaires. La guerre froide aurait t plutot chaude sinon.
En terme de dpense la Russie fait 10 fois moins que les USA, 3 fois moins que la Chine, il sont aux coudes  coudes avec l'Arabie Saoudite et un peu devant nous. Me semble pas que ca reflete l' "aura"  de chaque pays.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Tu crois qu'il faut etre 500 millions pour limiter la surreprsentation d'un pays tiers?  Je vois pas le rapport, il ne s'agit que de volont politique.
> La Russie  l'equivalent de la population France + Allemagne, avec un pib 5 fois inferieur ( 1.2k Md pour Russie contre 5.9k Md pour F+A). Le Brsil  une population plus importante et plus de pib que la Russie, or tu ne la cites meme pas dans tes super puissance (et ne parlons meme pas de l'Inde...). Comme quoi l'image que l'on dgage n'est pas du tout linaire avec la population / poids conomique.
> 
> 
> Pour un pays hors UE, ce qu'est l'Ukraine, ca n'aurait rien chang. Comme je l'ai montr plus haut la Russie est pas si grande dans le monde (je parle pas de la superficie...), et pourtant on en entend parler  tout bout de champs. Comme quoi avec peu on peut faire beaucoup, quand on le veut...
>  Qu'est-ce qui pourrait-etre mieux?
> 
> 
> Le Francais  une rputation de prtentieu, ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux. Par ailleurs tu dis te moquer de la nationalit d'un hypothtique prsident, et que ce sont les ides qui priment, mais  aucune moment tu n'imagines que ces ides puissent etre diffrente des tiennes. Si demain le prsident UE est un Hongrois du partie Jobbik, seras tu toujours aussi peu regardant?


Tu veux comparer en terme de puissance le brsil et la Russie en te basant sur la population ? uniquement ? srieux ?
Non je penses que tu m'as surement mal compris car je n'ai pas t assez prcis.

Je parle d'industrialisation de ressources, d'infrastructures. L'Europe Unie possde tout a et oui  ce moment l la Russie serait plus sur ces gardes que face  un vague conglomrat de pays
tel que l'est l'actuelle Europe.

Pour l'inde ouais a monte gentiment en puissance je te l'accorde volontiers.

Sans vouloir t'offenser peux tu m'expliquer en quoi le fait d'avoir un prsident Hongrois qui n'est pas de mon bord peux me dranger ?

En France aussi il y a eu des prsidents lus qui me plaisaient pas et qui ont nomms des gouvernements avec lesquels j'tais en dsaccord. Et alors ? c'est la dmocratie
je vote et j'en accepte les rgles. J'ai aussi chang d'opinion sur certaines loi vots pour lesquels j'tait contre et qui au final me paraissent juste. a sera pareil pour l'Europe
enfin j'espre car on y est pas encore.

Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta phrase "Le Franais a une rputation de prtentieux, ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux" et un vote dmocratique ?
j'interprte peut-tre mal, Est-ce que je suis vis ? en quoi je te parais prtentieux dans ce cas, comprends pas ?

Ceci dis oui je connais des gens et mmes des amis qui sont d'accord avec cette phrase ::mouarf::  Indication aucun n'est Franais.

----------


## liberal1

> C'est simple pourtant. Toute modification de loi conomique doit tre vote  l'unanimit. Donc de la mme manire que la Pologne mettra toujours son vto  une reforme de la loi sur les travailleurs dtachs, l'Irlande mettra sont vto  toute loi remettant en cause son modle bas sur un paradis fiscale.


Qu'est-ce qu'un "paradis fiscal"?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et 0.2% ont soutenu UDP


C'est quoi UDP ?




> C'est sur que face au argument des antis UE


Est-ce que vous avez dj cout un extrait d'une confrence de l'UPR ?




> En plus en quoi faire des rgions plus grande affaibli un pays?


Je vais vous expliquer comme donner *plus de pouvoir au rgion et moins  l'tat* peut affaiblir.
Avec le projet TAFTA (ou CETA c'est quivalent), les entreprises amricaines pourront traner les rgions devant les tribunaux, avec comme prtexte "Notre produit est interdit dans votre rgion, ce qui nous cause un manque  gagner", la rgion aurait moins de budget que l'tat pour organiser sa dfense face  la multinationale, et les rgions perdront systmatiquement leur procs.




> Pourrais-tu nous expliquer en quoi ce sont de mauvaises raisons ? 
> Surtout que si c'est une mauvaise raison de voter pour quelqu'un de nouveau, la classe politique ne risque pas de se renouveler hein...


Mais ce ne sont pas des vrais arguments politique !
Ce n'est pas une vision ou un projet.
Son truc c'tait "on va mettre des nouveaux ils devraient tre moins corrompu que les vieux", ils ont vite rattraper leur retard les types d'en marche...
Et lui ce n'tait pas un nouveau, c'tait l'lve d'Hollande...

Mettez moi un prsident qui a vraiment travaill dans sa vie, je sais pas un plombier, un charpentier, un lectricien, l je serais tout de suite plus motiv.




> La par contre je suis d'accord, je ne me rends absolument pas compte des consquences, vivement que tu nous les expliques.


L'UE nous impose normment de rgles, qui ne sont pas dans notre intrt.
L'UE est lourde, elle enlve des liberts et nous cote extremement chre.




> la majorit des gens ne veut pas quitter l'UE (je ne dis pas que cela ne changera jamais par contre), c'est pas une question de peur ou quoi, mme si a peut te rassurer.


Je sais que parler de quitter l'UE c'est anxiogne.
Pour moi c'est la peur qui motive les gens  vouloir  tout prix rester dans l'UE.
On leur rpte que le Brexit va tre une catastrophe.
a nous apporte rien d'tre dans l'UE, j'en ai rien  foutre du libre change et de la libre circulation de ce que tu veux.




> Le ^^ n'enlve en rien le caractre misogyne de cette remarque.


En quoi faire un compliment est misogyne ? L je parlais clairement d'une qualit.
Si un jour une fille dit "En rgle gnral les garons sont plus grand que les filles", on va dire que c'est de la misandrie ?
Au bout d'un moment il faut reconnatre les caractristiques des gros ensembles.
Bon cela dit la manipulation c'est un mauvais exemple...
Il m'a toujours sembl que les femmes taient meilleur en manipulation, mais comme je ne trouve pas de preuve scientifique on va dire que a ne marche pas.

Les femmes officiellement suprieures aux hommes, selon une tude



> *Une nouvelle recherche rvle que les femmes sont enclines  tre plus aimables et plus gnreuses que les hommes, censs tre au contraire plus gostes*. Voici les explications des scientifiques sur cette bataille des sexes.


Il existe des thses qui disent que le fait que l'homme soit gocentrique vient de la testostrone, il faudrait chercher si des tudes ont t fait avec des femmes qui prennent de la testostrone pour voir si leur comportement change un peu.

----------


## micka132

> Sans vouloir t'offenser peux tu m'expliquer en quoi le fait d'avoir un prsident Hongrois qui n'est pas de mon bord peux me dranger ?


Tu serais bien le 1er euro-phile avec qui j'change qui ne pousserait pas un cri d'ofraie si le FN prenait la prsidence de la France (vu que du point de vue de MLP le jobbik est beaucoup trop extremiste).



> En France aussi il y a eu des prsidents lus qui me plaisaient pas et qui ont nomms des gouvernements avec lesquels j'tais en dsaccord. Et alors ? c'est la dmocratie


 Disons que depuis  peu prs Giscard tous les prsidents font la quasi meme politique. Un petit changement de cap avec Miterrand mais trs vite revenue sur le bon chemin. On a jamais eu  faire de vrai choix politique.




> Par contre je ne vois pas le rapport avec ta phrase "Le Franais a une rputation de prtentieux, ce qui n'est pas vraiment faux" et un vote dmocratique ?
> j'interprte peut-tre mal, Est-ce que je suis vis ?


Si tu es Francais alors oui tu es vis, mais ca n'a rien de personnel, c'est une constation que j'ai faite, sur des avis tranger justement. En tant que Francais je suis moi aussi un bouffon, et en plus j'aime le fromage et le pinard. C'est ca qui est bon  :;): .



> Ceci dis oui je connais des gens et mmes des amis qui sont d'accord avec cette phrase Indication aucun n'est Franais


.  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Qu'est-ce qu'un "paradis fiscal"?


C'est un endroit o tu as 10 000 vierges  qui tu donnes 1 pour que tu puisses les dpuceler. Aprs ca elles te rendent 1.5.  ::ptdr::  Le paradis du capital  :8-):

----------


## Zirak

> Est-ce que vous avez dj cout un extrait d'une confrence de l'UPR ?


Oui merci, t'es pas le premier  passer par l, hlas...





> Avec le projet TAFTA (ou CETA c'est quivalent), les entreprises amricaines pourront traner les rgions devant les tribunaux, avec comme prtexte "Notre produit est interdit dans votre rgion, ce qui nous cause un manque  gagner", la rgion aurait moins de budget que l'tat pour organiser sa dfense face  la multinationale, et les rgions perdront systmatiquement leur procs.


Mais mme au niveau du pays, y'a pleins de boites qu'on ne pourra pas suivre niveau budget. Surtout que comme tu nous le rpte, on est dans une crise sans fond, qu'on a ouatmilliards de dettes et qu'on ne s'en sortira jamais, mme au niveau du pays, je ne sais pas trop comment on ira lutter dans une cours face  certaines entreprises (et pas besoin d'aller jusqu'au GAFA).

Je pense que tu peux trouver surement mieux comme argument que a.

Surtout que dans cette exemple, le vrai problme, c'est surtout qu'une entreprise puisse attaquer un pays / une rgion (aprs que cela soit au niveau du pays ou de la rgion, on s'en fou, l'important c'est d'empcher ce genre de possibilit tout court).




> Mais ce ne sont pas des vrais arguments politique !
> Ce n'est pas une vision ou un projet.
> Son truc c'tait "on va mettre des nouveaux ils devraient tre moins corrompu que les vieux", ils ont vite rattraper leur retard les types d'en marche...
> Et lui ce n'tait pas un nouveau, c'tait l'lve d'Hollande...
> 
> *Mettez moi un prsident qui a vraiment travaill dans sa vie, je sais pas un plombier, un charpentier, un lectricien, l je serais tout de suite plus motiv.*


Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il aura un bon programme, ou un programme qui va dans ton sens, ou les capacits pour diriger le pays.





> Je sais que parler de quitter l'UE c'est anxiogne.
> Pour moi c'est la peur qui motive les gens  vouloir  tout prix rester dans l'UE.
> On leur rpte que le Brexit va tre une catastrophe.
> a nous apporte rien d'tre dans l'UE, *j'en ai rien  foutre du libre change et de la libre circulation de ce que tu veux.*


Sauf que tu n'es pas tout seul, et que ton petit bonheur personnel, en dehors de ta famille et de tes amis, tout le reste de l'UE et du monde s'en cogne. On ne va pas diriger la nation en fonction de ce que pense ryu. ^^




> *En quoi faire un compliment est misogyne ? L je parlais clairement d'une qualit.*
> Si un jour une fille dit "En rgle gnral les garons sont plus grand que les filles", on va dire que c'est de la misandrie ?
> *Au bout d'un moment il faut reconnatre les caractristiques des gros ensembles.*


Continue de t'enfoncer...

Mais sinon pour toi, tre bon manipulateur c'est une qualit ? Pourquoi tu te plains des politiciens et des journalistes alors ? 




> Bon cela dit la manipulation c'est un mauvais exemple...


Et pas qu'un peu...




> Il m'a toujours sembl que les femmes taient meilleur en manipulation, *mais comme je ne trouve pas de preuve scientifique on va dire que a ne marche pas.*


Voil, c'est a qu'il faut appliquer tout le temps, et tant que tu n'as pas de preuve de ce que tu avances sur un sujet, tu n'en parles pas ou alors sous forme interrogative, pas affirmative.  ::):

----------


## liberal1

> Je vais vous expliquer comme donner *plus de pouvoir au rgion et moins  l'tat* peut affaiblir.
> Avec le projet TAFTA (ou CETA c'est quivalent), les entreprises amricaines pourront traner les rgions devant les tribunaux, avec comme prtexte "Notre produit est interdit dans votre rgion, ce qui nous cause un manque  gagner"


Qu'est-ce qu'un "manque  gagner"?




> la rgion aurait moins de budget que l'tat pour organiser sa dfense face  la multinationale, et les rgions perdront systmatiquement leur procs.


Pourquoi elles perdraient?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un endroit o tu as 10 000 vierges  qui tu donnes 1 pour que tu puisses les dpuceler. Aprs ca elles te rendent 1.5.  Le paradis du capital


Et l'enfer c'est exactement la mme chose, sauf que tu y arrives sans avoir un seul euro en poche !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Surtout que dans cette exemple, le vrai problme, c'est surtout qu'une entreprise puisse attaquer un pays / une rgion (aprs que cela soit au niveau du pays ou de la rgion, on s'en fou, l'important c'est d'empcher ce genre de possibilit tout court).


Pas tout a fait.
Le problme est plutt :
Que se soit une cours de justice "priv"
que le montant des amandes sont parfois disproportionns 
Que certains jugements semble incohrent
Que les rgles de cette justice sont difficilement modifiable

Attaquer un tat devant la justice ca se fait tout les jours...
L'tat Franais se fait condamn plusieurs fois par an devant la justice Franaise sans que ca pose rellement problme.

Perso ca ne me choque pas si l'entreprise X attaque la France parce qu'elle interdit un produit car elle a peur que ce produit soit meilleurs que ceux produit en France et que la France se fasse condamner.
Perso ca me choque si l'entreprise X attaque la France parce qu'elle interdit un produit et que celui-ci est dangereux et que la France ce fait condamner.

Bref c'est un peu plus complexe que de dire une multinational n'a pas le droit d'attaqu un tat.
C'est un peu comme la rgle de prendre le moins cher lors d'offre publique c'est une bonne ide ca vite (en partie) la corruption.
Part contre il faut faire un bon cahier de charge pour ne pas se retrouver avec de la merde et une route/btiment qui se transforme en ruine aprs 2-3 ans.

Mais bon je pense que c'est un dbat un peu trop lev par rapport au niveau de libral1

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui merci, t'es pas le premier  passer par l, hlas...


Une fois j'ai regard une vido de l'UPR et ils sont trop fort les gars, ils sont de bons orateurs, ils citent les sources, ils connaissent les rfrences, c'est prcis, juste, vraiment impressionnant.
a a du sens, a fonctionne.
Dommage que le leader ne soit pas charismatique et a fini par craquer sous les attaques... (du coup il a essay de faire une imitation de Macron, avec son penser printemps...)
En mme temps a doit tre difficile de ne pas devenir fou, avec tout le monde contre soit, tous les mdias et les politiques qui te mprisent et t'envoient chier  chaque fois que tu texprimes.




> Mais mme au niveau du pays


Alors effectivement : Entreprise VS France c'est l'entreprise qui gagne.
Mais la France se dfendrait mieux qu'une rgion.




> Mais sinon pour toi, tre bon manipulateur c'est une qualit ? Pourquoi tu te plains des politiciens et des journalistes alors ?


C'est une comptence qui peut tre extremement utile.
Tu peux inciter les gens  te dire la vrit, ou tu peux leur faire faire des trucs, ou tu peux leur mettre des ides dans la tte en faisait croire qu'elles viennent d'eux.




> Qu'est-ce qu'un "manque  gagner"?


L dans le contexte c'est un produit interdit en France mais distribu au Canada par exemple.
L'entreprise Canadienne n'est pas contente de ne pas pouvoir vendre son produit en France, *l'entreprise pourrait gagner de l'argent en vendant son produit en France*.




> Pourquoi elles perdraient?


Ce sont des tribunaux spciaux, les entreprises ont des meilleurs avocats spcialis dans ce domaine.

Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $



> LAccord de libre-change nord-amricain (ALNA) est en vigueur depuis le 1er janvier 1994. *Son controvers chapitre 11 permet aux multinationales de poursuivre lun des trois tats signataires, lorsque la pleine ralisation de leurs profits est limite par une loi ou un rglement*. Le chercheur Scott Sinclair, du Centre canadien de politiques alternatives, vient de compiler et danalyser ces poursuites.

----------


## Zirak

> Perso ca ne me choque pas si l'entreprise X attaque la France parce qu'elle interdit un produit car elle a peur que ce produit soit meilleurs que ceux produit en France et que la France se fasse condamner.
> 
> Perso ca me choque si l'entreprise X attaque la France parce qu'elle interdit un produit et que celui-ci est dangereux et que la France ce fait condamner.


Et bizarrement, on aura surtout le 2me cas, et a nous cotera une blinde.  ::D: 

Perso, cela ne me choque pas qu'un particulier puisse attaquer l'tat, ou une entreprise dans un cas avec un vrai prjudice "humain" (mort, danger pour la sant des employs, ou que sais-je), mais laisser des entreprises attaquer des tats juste pour se faire un peu plus de bl, perso, je ne suis pas spcialement pour.

Surtout que l'on ne va pas se mentir, on sait trs bien que cela va rarement tre la petite PME franaise qui attaquera l'tat, a sera surtout de la grosse multinationale dj blinde qui fait de l'vasion fiscale, qui viendra nous la mettre un peu plus. Et tout ces frais de justice, je ne dois pas me tromper de beaucoup en disant que cela sera payer avec nos impts. :-/

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Tu serais bien le 1er euro-phile avec qui j'change qui ne pousserait pas un cri d'ofraie si le FN prenait la prsidence de la France (vu que du point de vue de MLP le jobbik est beaucoup trop extremiste).
>  Disons que depuis  peu prs Giscard tous les prsidents font la quasi meme politique. Un petit changement de cap avec Miterrand mais trs vite revenue sur le bon chemin. On a jamais eu  faire de vrai choix politique.


Bon c'est vrai que si l'Europe bascule dans l'extrmisme suite  un vote dmocratique ben hum oui la je vous donnerais raison valait mieux pas la faire  ::aie:: 
Mais comme mlp n'est jamais parvenu au pouvoir malgr sa tnacit et sa combativit j'imagine qu'il y a peu de chances que a se produise au niveau de l'Europe entire.
Mais tu as raison le risque zro n'existe pas une bonne grosse crise mondiale et hop c'est reparti.
Mais bon rassurez vous bonnes gens on est loin encore de mon Europe de rve. Oui Ryu2000 tu peux souffler pour le moment. Mais seulement pour le moment hein  ::mouarf::  




> Si tu es Francais alors oui tu es vis, mais ca n'a rien de personnel, c'est une constation que j'ai faite, sur des avis tranger justement. En tant que Francais je suis moi aussi un bouffon, et en plus j'aime le fromage et le pinard. C'est ca qui est bon .
> .


 ::mrgreen::  ok on est d'accord sur ce point l

----------


## liberal1

> Ce sont des tribunaux spciaux, les entreprises ont des meilleurs avocats spcialis dans ce domaine.
> 
> Depuis 21 ans, 35 poursuites au Canada et un dbours de 171 millions $






> Entre temps, le gouvernement du Qubec a dcrt un moratoire pour ce genre dactivit en 2011, afin de permettre la ralisation dtudes dimpact sur lenvironnement concernant le projet.


Raliser des tudes d'impact = bonne excuse pour retarder des projets humanistes

Regarde ce qui est arriv en France avec les biotechnologies OGM

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le regroupement des rgions en truc du style Lnder allemand, a vient de l'UE.


Je viens de me rappeler quelque chose en rapport avec le regroupement des rgions.
J'ai oubli les dtails, mais en gros l'tat va donner moins d'argent aux rgions, les rgions vont donc beaucoup plus s'endetter.
Comme a la dette de l'tat va augmenter moins vite, alors que les dettes des rgions vont exploser.

Et le gouvernement pourra se fliciter.
Baisse des dotations : les prsidents de rgions s'allient dans une tribune  charge contre Macron



> C'est une annonce de l'excutif qui a mis le feu aux poudres : ce jeudi, le Premier ministre *Edouard Philippe a confirm une nouvelle baisse des dotations de l'tat en 2018*. Et ce malgr la charge de 16 prsidents de rgions, dans une tribune publie ce mercredi.
> 
> En effet, dans les colonnes du journal Le Monde, les lus de droite comme de gauche ont pris position : *ils refusent cette baisse qui "placerait nos collectivits et tous les acteurs qui en dpendent dans une situation de grande fragilit financire"*. Un texte sign notamment par le prsident de la rgion Bretagne, Log Chesnais-Girard.

----------


## liberal1

> J'ai oubli les dtails, mais en gros l'tat va donner moins d'argent aux rgions, les rgions vont donc beaucoup plus s'endetter.


Il me semble que les rgions ne peuvent d'endetter que pour construire, pas comme l'Etat franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me semble que les rgions ne peuvent d'endetter que pour construire, pas comme l'Etat franais.


Si elles ont besoin d'argent pour fonctionner elles font comment ?

En vido que j'aime bien :
Pierre Jovanovic:  En comptabilisant les rgions, lendettement de la France est compris entre 140 et 150% 
"Politique & co n 134 avec Pierre Jovanovic : Faillite, monnaie de singe et fraudes bancaires"

Et en article mainstream :
Endettement : comment se situe votre rgion par rapport aux autres?



> La Corse ainsi que le Nord-Pas-de-Calais-Picardie et l'Ile-de-France se distinguent par l'un des niveaux de dette par habitant les plus levs de France mtropolitaine, observe l'Institut Montaigne sur son site www.electionsregionales2015.fr. Selon le think tank, *la dette des rgions ne cesse d'augmenter. Elle a progress de 30% entre 2009 et 2013*, indique Charles Nicolas, directeur des Etudes  l'Institut Montaigne. L'le-de-France, le Nord-Pas-de-Calais, l'Auvergne-Rhne-Alpes et l'Alsace-Champagne-Ardenne-Lorraine dtiennent les dettes les plus releves.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui explique l'explosion de la dette dans les rgions? *Les recettes rgionales sont de plus en plus faibles. Les comptences des rgions sont de plus en plus nombreuses. Consquence: les rgions empruntent davantage*, explique Yves Luchaire, professeur  Sciences Po Aix, spcialiste des collectivits territoriales.


Bon a datait d'avant le regroupement des rgions.
Mais a ne va pas aider.

----------


## liberal1

En dehors des "investissements" les rgions sont censes tre  l'quilibre budgtaire, d'aprs ce que je sais. Quand elles ont besoin d'argent elles augmentent les impts.

Aprs il faut voir la tronche des "investissements", si c'est comme la "route solaire"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les rgions sont censes tre  l'quilibre budgtaire, d'aprs ce que je sais.


En mme temps tout devrait tre  l'quilibre.
Il n'y a rien qui se dit "Oh pure, vite il faut que je m'endette, je suis presque  lquilibre !".




> Quand elles ont besoin d'argent elles augmentent les impts.


Peut tre qu'elles sont dj  fond niveau impt et qu'elles cherchent  viter qu'une rbellion ne se crer ^^
De toute faon il faut y aller progressivement, tu peux pas mettre tout de suite un gros diamtre, il faut y aller tout doux avec du lubrifiant, sinon a ne passe pas.
Le prix du tabac et de l'essence n'augmente pas de 100% d'un coup, c'est par petite touche.

Statistique conomique sur les rgions franaises - Budget

----------


## BenoitM

> En mme temps tout devrait tre  l'quilibre.
> Il n'y a rien qui se dit "Oh pure, vite il faut que je m'endette, je suis presque  lquilibre !".


C'est pas toi qui a critiquer la rgle d'or (3% de dficit mme pas l'quilibre) que l'UE impose (elle l'impose tellement que la France ne l'a jamais respecter en 18 ans)?  ::ptdr:: 

encore une contradiction de plus  ::wink::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas toi qui a critiquer la rgle d'or (3% de dficit mme pas l'quilibre) que l'UE impose (elle l'impose tellement que la France ne l'a jamais respecter en 18 ans)?


Mais c'est vous qui voyez des contradictions o il n'y en a pas du tout.

L'UE impose un dficit  3%, mais la France ne peut pas le respecter.
Du coup l'UE critique la France, et le gouvernement va avoir une justification pour augmenter l'austrit.
Les taxes vont augmenter, les aides vont diminuer, on va supprimer des postes de fonctionnaires, etc.

Dficit : Bruxelles voit la France dans les clous en 2017, mais pointe un "risque" pour 2018



> Si la France devrait rester sous la barre des 3% de dficit en 2017, Bruxelles craint qu'elle ne dpasse cette limite en 2018.


3% c'tait peut tre jouable dans les annes 80 mais pas aujourd'hui.
Dficit budgtaire : la rgle des 3%, une invention 100% franaise



> En 1982, la situation financire de la France nest plus tenable. Le dficit budgtaire se creuse. Il pourrait dpasser les 100 milliards de francs. Le prsident de la Rpublique Franois Mitterrand ragit : il exige alors une rgle statistique pour plafonner ce dficit, un chiffre rond et rassurant, mais qui va avoir de lourdes consquences. Alors pourquoi 3%, et pas 2% ou 1% ?


Bon gnralement ce que font les pays, c'est de changer la formule du calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'ils sont moins endett.

----------


## liberal1

Sachant qu'elle ne pouvait pas le respecter, la France aurait pu viter de s'engager  le respecter!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachant qu'elle ne pouvait pas le respecter, la France aurait pu viter de s'engager  le respecter!!!


Non parce que c'est un ordre de l'UE, donc t'as pas le choix.

En fait la France bricole pour faire croire qu'elle respecte l'objectif.
Elle dit "Si tous les franais se serrent la ceinture, et paient normment de taxes, on devrait russir  respecter notre objectif".

Dficit public: le gouvernement entrevoit le bout du tunnel des 3%



> *Grce  une croissance qui s'approche des 2% en 2017*, induisant des recettes supplmentaires, l'excutif voit le dficit budgtaire reculer, l'an dernier, de 6 milliards d'euros.


Une croissance de 2% en 2017  ::ptdr:: 
Les informations officielles sont loin de de la ralit.
L'conomie est trs loin d'aller aussi bien.

----------


## Invit

> Une croissance de 2% en 2017 
> Les informations officielles sont loin de de la ralit.
> L'conomie est trs loin d'aller aussi bien.


T'as des infos qu'on a pas ?

----------


## Grogro

> Sachant qu'elle ne pouvait pas le respecter, la France aurait pu viter de s'engager  le respecter!!!


C'est bien pire que a en fait. Le totem sacr des 3% est une invention franaise. C'est la France qui a propos ce critre pour le trait de Maastricht. 3% qui n'ont aucune justification conomique et qui ont t invent par des socialistes franais sur un coin de nappe en fin de repas au tout dbut des annes 80,  la demande de Mitterrand, qui voulait encadrer la hausse des dpenses publiques.

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...5181_3234.html
http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...aucun-sens.php

Maintenant, cette rgle d'or c'est une connerie conomique, mais si la France espre obtenir des rformes de l'UE, c'est la moindre des choses que de le respecter.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais c'est vous qui voyez des contradictions o il n'y en a pas du tout.


Donc dire qu'il faudrait respecter un dficit de 0% et dire que tolr un dficit de maximum 3% est impossible n'est pas contradictoire chez toi?  ::weird:: 
Tu devais tre dou en logique et en math...




> 3% c'tait peut tre jouable dans les annes 80 mais pas aujourd'hui.
> Dficit budgtaire : la rgle des 3%, une invention 100% franaise


C'est surtout impossible pour la France.
En 2016 22 sur 28 pays respectaient le pacte de stabilit.
En 2017 24 sur 28 pays respectaient le pacte de stabilit.

C'est Franais toujours un peuple  part :p

----------


## liberal1

> Non parce que c'est un ordre de l'UE, donc t'as pas le choix.


Et donc on va s'endetter  l'infini?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc dire qu'il faudrait respecter un dficit de 0%


Non mais c'est impossible vu que les tats s'endettent auprs des banques et que les intrts sont trop levs.




> Et donc on va s'endetter  l'infini?


 la limite on peut dire que la BCE va crer de l'argent  l'infini.

L dans le systme actuel on ne peut pas diminuer la dette.
La dette publique a augment de 341 milliards d'euros durant le quinquennat Hollande

----------


## BenoitM

> Non mais c'est impossible vu que les tats s'endettent auprs des banques et que les intrts sont trop levs.


Euh les taux sont pass  quasi 0% et lAllemagne  mme des intrt ngative. (L'avantage d'avoir un bon budget  :;): )




> L dans le systme actuel on ne peut pas diminuer la dette.
> La dette publique a augment de 341 milliards d'euros durant le quinquennat Hollande


On ne parle mme pas de diminuer la dette mais darrter de la creuser. (et c'est le ratio/pib qui est plus important que la dette en valeur absolue)
Et c'est pas parce que la France est incapable de faire un budget que les autres pays le sont.

Je me demande aussi ce que tu entends par le systme actuel car a fait 50 ans que la France n'a pas eu de budget en quilibre :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> (et c'est le ratio/pib qui est plus important que la dette en valeur absolue)


Je prfre la notion de dette/habitant.
Elle donne des informations intressante galement.

Parce que l vu que le PIB est truqu, a ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose...




> Et c'est pas parce que la France est incapable de faire un budget que les autres pays le sont.


Quel pays n'est pas endett ?

Et encore on parle dette publique, mais on peut ajouter dette des rgions + dette des entreprises + dette des mnages.
La seule chose qui est fait c'est de changer la formule de calcul du PIB pour faire croire que la situation va bien.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quel pays n'est pas endett ?


Aucun je pense
Mais je ne parle pas de dette mais de creusement de la dette et de faire un budget en quilibre.
Mais bon tu as l'air incapable de comprendre la diffrence entre avoir un budget en quilibre et avoir des emprunts.


La dette des rgions et le dficits des rgions sont compris dans la dette d'un pays.

----------


## liberal1

> Et encore on parle dette publique, mais on peut ajouter dette des rgions + dette des entreprises + dette des mnages.


Une partie de la dette des mnages est du crdit immobilier, ce qui est trs diffrent du reste.

----------


## liberal1

> Non mais c'est impossible vu que les tats s'endettent auprs des banques et que les intrts sont trop levs.


Pourquoi les tats devraient d'endetter auprs des banques? Pourquoi ne pas avoir un budget quilibr?




> L dans le systme actuel on ne peut pas diminuer la dette.


Pourquoi on ne pourrait pas rduire la dpense? 

Pourquoi dpenser autant dans "l'ducation"?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je ne parle pas de dette mais de creusement de la dette et de faire un budget en quilibre.


L'quilibre qu'est-ce que c'est ?
Il faut que : (dpenses publiques - recettes publiques) / recette publiques, soit infrieur  3% ? Ou bien a n'a rien  voir ?
Dficit publique c'est bien : dpenses publiques - recettes publiques ?
Qu'est-ce que c'est PIB ?

a creuse quand mme la dette petit  petit chaque anne...
Le ratio dette publique/PIB a-t-il un sens conomique ?




> La dette des rgions et le dficits des rgions sont compris dans la dette d'un pays.


Il faudrait vrifier quand mme, parce qu'on ne sait jamais...
Ou peut tre que les lois vont changer.
L'tat va chercher des fausses solutions pour faire diminuer les dpenses publiques.
Si une partie des dette des rgions pouvaient sortir du calcul des dpenses publiques a les arrangerait bien.

===
Article de 2015.
La fusion des rgions n'engendrera pas d'conomies  court terme



> Dj juge leve, la dette des rgions augmenterait, de manire modre, de 109 % des recettes de fonctionnement (hors le-de-France) fin 2014  134 % en 2017.


===



> Pourquoi les tats devraient d'endetter auprs des banques?


 cause d'une mauvaise loi.
Avant les tats s'empruntaient  eux mme  taux 0 (et comme la dette correspond un peu prs aux intrts de la dette, si nous avions emprunt  taux 0, nous ne serions quasiment pas endett), il y a avoir une histoire de bon du trsor qui tait vendu au peuple (comme tout le monde dit : "c'est gnial la dette japonaise appartient aux japonais", ce qui n'est plus vrai maintenant, mais les franais ne peuvent pas acheter des bons du trsor franais).
Il y a un niveau d'endettement relativement "sain", mais l on dpasse tous les 100% du PIB, donc a va pas.

On devrait avoir une banque de France qui crer des francs et on serait bien.
On fabrique bien des francs CFA...

----------


## liberal1

Truander sur la compatibilit publique? Tu as dj vu a?

O,  la *SNCF*?

----------


## Zirak

> L'quilibre qu'est-ce que c'est ?
> Il faut que : (dpenses publiques - recettes publiques) / recette publiques, soit infrieur  3% ? Ou bien a n'a rien  voir ?


Je comprend mieux pourquoi on en est l...

Tu ne comprends pas le mot quilibre ? Tu ne comprends pas  quoi a correspond ? 

Tu ne fais jamais les comptes chez toi ? Pour essayer d'avoir un budget en quilibre ou bnficiaire plutt que d'avoir la surprise d'tre dans le rouge 3 jours aprs ta paie par exemple.


Un budget en quilibre, c'est simplement que tes recettes sont au moins gales  tes dpenses, il y a en effet rien  voir avec les 3% qui concernent eux, le dficit, par rapport au PIB.

Tu as dj du voir une balance des petits poids qui servent  peser diverses choses ? 

Et bien imagine qu'un des plateaux de ta balance = recettes et l'autre = les dpenses, et il faut qu'il y ait le mme poids dans les deux pour que cela ne penche pas du ct des dpenses. Et si il y a plus de poids sur le plateau des recettes, tu gagnes de l'argent.

----------


## liberal1

Si c'est  l'quilibre, il n'y a pas de dficit, donc pas de question d'une "limite  3%".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne fais jamais les comptes chez toi ?


Non mais  mon chelle c'est simple...
Mais  l'chelle nationale c'est autre chose.

Bon alors c'est quoi les 3% ?

----------


## halaster08

> Bon alors c'est quoi les 3% ?


Un petit effort de lecture, Zirak l'a rappel juste au dessus dans le post que tu as cit ...




> il y a en effet rien  voir avec les 3% qui concernent eux, le dficit, par rapport au PIB.

----------


## Zirak

> Bon alors c'est quoi les 3% ?


Donc tu gueules que c'est impossible  tenir, blablabla, mais tu sais pas  quoi a correspond ?  ::ptdr:: 

Je te laisse chercher la dfinition de "dficit" dans le dictionnaire, il ne faut pas pousser non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te laisse chercher la dfinition de "dficit" dans le dictionnaire, il ne faut pas pousser non plus.


C'est parce que selon le contexte, les mots ne veulent pas toujours dire la mme chose.
Je vois bien ce que c'est un dficit en gnral, mais l c'est "dficit publique".
C'est particulier (il y a une dfinition spciale) :



> En comptabilit nationale, la notion de dficit budgtaire s'utilise lorsque le budget de l'tat est en dficit : les recettes de ltat (hors emprunt) sont infrieures  ses dpenses (hors remboursement d'emprunt) d'o un solde budgtaire ngatif.


Donc dficit publique = recettes de l'tat - dpenses de l'tat. (si les dpenses > les recettes)
Et le dficit publique doit tre infrieur  3% du PIB.
Ce que je dis c'est que mme en ayant un dficit publique infrieur  3% du PIB tu aggraves le crise.

Dficit public: le gouvernement entrevoit le bout du tunnel des 3%



> Encore un peu de patience et Emmanuel Macron pourra lever les bras. *Grce  une croissance qui se rapproche des 2% en 2017*, bien plus importante que prvue (la loi de finances initiale fixait 1,5%), le gouvernement entrevoit srieusement lhorizon dun dficit public sous les 3% de PIB. Une premire depuis 2009 et la procdure pour dficit excessif lance par la Commission europenne contre la France. Les bons rsultats constats sur le solde budgtaire de lEtat, obtenus grce  la prudence de nos prvisions de recettes et  notre stratgie de matrise de la dpense publique, confortent la capacit du Gouvernement  atteindre cette cible, sest rjoui Bercy ce mardi dans un communiqu.


Pour moi c'est de la fake news.

Il faut que j'coute a :
Jacques Sapir VS Cyrille Collet (1/2): Quelles perspectives pour la croissance europenne ? - 24/10

----------


## BenoitM

Je crois que parler  un enfant de 5 ans c'est encore plus facile...




> Ce que je dis c'est que mme en ayant un dficit publique infrieur  3% du PIB tu aggraves le crise.


Et personne n'a jamais dit le contraire. Et c'est pour a qu'un dficit est un maximum autoris* (pour les annes de crises) et que le but est de redevenir  l'quilibre budgtaire.


(*autoris : c'est aussi un peu une vaste blague puisque on reoit juste des "conseils" quand on le dpasse (sauf cas de la grce qui a fait faillit), parait qu'il pourrait y avoir des sanctions mais a na jamais t appliqu)

Donc 3 pages de postes pour expliquer dficit, rgle des 3%  et finalement arriv  la conclusion que la rgle des 3% c'est "bien" parce que sinon on aggrave encore la crise et on continue  creuser le trou de la dette :p


Je sais qu'il y en a qui critique la rgle des 3% car elle aurait empcher une reprise Keynsienne et aurait forcer certains tats  revenir dans les clous trop rapidement. Mais je pense qu'on aurait fait moins de rgle si en 50 ans la France avait russi a avoir un budget en quilibre

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous critiquez beaucoup la France, mais o est-ce que c'est mieux ?
Quel pays a plus de recettes que de dpenses aprs 2008 ?


Comprendre la dette publique amricaine

Dficits : la rgle des 3%, une invention franaise qui n'a aucun sens
La rgle des 3% de dficit des Etats est-elle un non-sens ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous critiquez beaucoup la France, mais o est-ce que c'est mieux ?


Euh  10 posts plus haut.
24 pays sur 28 sont dans le pacte de stabilit 
Faut apprendre  lire...  ::weird:: 




> Quel pays a plus de recettes que de dpenses aprs 2008 ?


Peu puisque 2008 fut une crise  ::aie:: 
Mais certains retrouvent des budgets dans le vert depuis 2015-2016 : Bulgarie, Rpublique Tchque, Allemagne, Estonie, Grce, Chypre, Lituanie, Luxembourg, Malte, Pays-Bas, Sude.
(Oh des pays or de l'Allemagne qui arrive  vivre avec l' et  ma connaissance  Bulgarie, Rpublique Tchque, Estonie, Grce, Lituanie, Sude ne sont pas des paradis fiscaux)
Bon finalement ca fait pas si peu que ca :p

http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/documen...2017-AP-FR.pdf

----------


## Zirak

> Donc dficit publique = recettes de l'tat - dpenses de l'tat. (si les dpenses > les recettes)
> Et le dficit publique doit tre infrieur  3% du PIB.


Tout  fait.




> Ce que je dis c'est que mme en ayant un dficit publique infrieur  3% du PIB tu aggraves le crise.


Jusque-l, tout le monde est d'accord mr Obvious. 

Personne ne te contredira sur le fait que c'est quand mme mieux d'tre en excdant qu'en dficit... 

Maintenant, il n'y a rien de choquant  vouloir limiter ce dficit pour viter de s'y enfoncer encore plus vite dans la crise (aprs est-ce que le chiffre de 3% est judicieux ou non, c'est une autre question).


Vois un peu a comme une autorisation de dcouvert  la banque (mme si c'est pas 100% identique), si tu as un peu plus de dpenses que de revenus, on t'autorise  passer dans le ngatif jusqu' une certaine somme, et si tu dpasse cette somme, bah tu risques d'avoir des problmes dans ton budget  toi pour revenir  flot, ou avec la banque / les huissiers si tu t'es trop enfonc et que tu ne peux plus remonter justement.


Edit: bon bah Benoit est pass avant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais certains retrouvent des budgets dans le vert depuis 2015-2016 : Bulgarie, Rpublique Tchque, Allemagne, Estonie, Grce, Chypre, Lituanie, Luxembourg, Malte, Pays-Bas, Sude
> Bon finalement ca fait pas si peu que ca :p
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/eurostat/documen...2017-AP-FR.pdf


a parait beaucoup trop beau pour tre vrai, mais admettons.
Je ne suis quand mme pas fan de ce concept de dficit publique par rapport au PIB.
Il suffit de sous estimer le dficit et de surestimer le PIB et on fait croire que la situation conomique s'amliore.
Bon aprs j'imagine que a pourrait tre thoriquement utile pour voir l'volution dans un pays.

Je prfre regarder la dette publique par rapport au PIB ou la dette publique par personne.

En France on fait que des efforts pour diminuer les dpenses, mais rien pour augmenter les recettes. (c'est l'austrit quoi)
Au final le chmage augmente et a va tre encore pire aprs.
Si on supprime les coles publiques, les hpitaux publique, les pompiers, les gendarmes, les policiers, etc, on va diminuer le dficit, mais ce serait le chaos.
J'ai un peu suivi ce qui c'est pass en Grce et l'austrit a craint, il y a eu des graves problmes sanitaire... Les hpitaux manquaient de matriel.

Je vais essayer de regarder le rapport dficit publique/pib de ces pays :
1. Etats-Unis 
2. Chine 
3. Japon 
4. Allemagne 
5. Royaume-Uni 
6. France 
7. Inde 
8. Brsil 
9. Italie 
10. Canada 
11. Core du Sud 
12. Russie 
13. Australie 
14. Espagne 
15. Mexique

----------


## Uther

> Les gars comme Macron, Merkel, Cameron, etc, sont pro UE.


Et ce ne sont pas de lites de Bruxelles mais des gens lu par leur propre pays. 
Pas besoin de rendre l'UE responsable de leur agissement.




> Pour moi rien de positif ne sort de l'UE.
> L'UE nous cote plus chre qu'elle nous rapporte, l'UE nous enlve de la souverainet, l'UE nous impose des lois et des rgles.


Si tu parles d'un aspect uniquement contributif, en effet les pays riches payent plus que les pays pauvres. C'est le principe de la solidarit de base que l'on retrouve tout aussi bien en France avec a progressivit de limpt. Mais il faut voir que a aide au dveloppement ce qui peut tre rentable a terme.
Mais ce limiter  a c'est terriblement rducteur avoir un accs privilgi a un march norme est aussi un vrai avantage conomique, difficilement quantifiable, mais dont le Royaume Uni commence a avoir une lgre ide.




> L'UE est contrl par les lobbies (ils doivent juste corrompre ceux qui prennent les dcisions, ce qui n'est pas excessivement difficile pour eux).


Les lobbies ne sont pas lapanage de l'UE et si tu en entend peut-tre plus parler la bas, c'est avant tout car ils y sont bien plus contrls. Mais ils sont dans tous les endroits ou il y a des dcisions  prendre et les lobbyiste n'ont pas le moindre problme a se dplacer partout ou c'est ncessaire, c'est la base dans leur mtier.




> C'est pas les candidats eurosceptiques qui manquaient lors de la dernire lection prsidentielle. Mais, visiblement, malgr ton insistance  dire "le peuple ne veut pas de l'UE", le peuple en question n'a pas t vot pour ces eurosceptiques. Donc, il faut croire que "le peuple veut de l'UE" !


Si tu fais la somme de tous les candidats Eurosceptique leur score n'est pas ngligeable non plus, sur ce point Ryu2000, n'a pas tort. Le problme c'est qu'il refuse de voir que l'inverse est tout autant vrai. Il a un manque de recul vraiment catastrophique par rapport a sa vision du monde.




> De toute faon la propagande pro UE est trop forte.
> Par moment on nous rpte en boucle que quitter l'UE serait suicidaire.
> Les gens ne se rendent pas compte des consquences d'tre membre de l'UE.


J'ai l'impression que tu as un biais norme. Personnellement je trouve que le dbat est malheureusement assez bien partag entre les pro-UE idiots et les anti-UE tout aussi idiot.




> D'accord mais l, a simplifie le boulot des lobbies.
> Parce que tout est centralis, ils ont beaucoup moins d'efforts  dployer pour imposer leur volont.


Au contraire disperser une activit plus ou moins lgale est de meilleur moyen dchapper  la vigilance. Parce que les moyens de vigilance sont tout autant rparti, et a ce jeu l les lobbyistes savent trs bien jouer. 




> Pour convaincre quelqu'un il faut qu'il ait le sentiment que l'ide vient de lui et je suis extrmement mauvais en manipulation (je ne suis pas une femme ^^).


Gnial! Rajouter un peu de misogynie aide toujours a crdibiliser son propos.




> L je suis plus dans une optique : "Le peuple est manipul et ne se rend pas compte des mfaits de l'UE".


Sauf que c'est tout aussi rversible et on peut dire que les anti-UE manipulent pour faire de l'Europe le parfait bouc-missaire de tous les problme qui se retrouveraient  l'identique au niveau du pays. Avancer ce genre d'argument  l'aveugle, n'a pas de sens.




> Je suis attach  mon pays, c'est un phnomne naturel qui se produit souvent. (aujourd'hui il y a une vague de cosmopolite  l'Attali "Un pays est un htel")
> Et je prfre mourir en France que d'abandonner.


C'est bien mais si c'est le cas tu as l'obligation de prendre en compte les concitoyens qui n'ont pas le mme avis que toi, mme si tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord




> Pourrais-tu nous expliquer en quoi ce sont de mauvaises raisons ? 
> 
> Surtout que si c'est une mauvaise raison de voter pour quelqu'un de nouveau, la classe politique ne risque pas de se renouveler hein...


Il y a plein de mauvaise raison de voter, je conseille de regarder cette vido qui liste la plupart et explique le jugement majoritaire, qui s'il n'est pas parfait permet de limiter la plupart :
https://sciencetonnante.wordpress.co...residentielle/

Et  si vous avez plus de temps je recommande toute la srie de vido :
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...Nb3i9z64IuOjdX

Les 5 premire parlent des systmes de votes. Je conseille particulirement les suivantes  Ryu2000, car elle explique entre autre comment on se cre des opinions borne et devient hermtiques aux argument des autres. Si on essaye de se l'appliquer a soi mme et ne s'en sert pas que pour dnoncer les autres, c'est vraiment enrichissant.




> Est-ce que vous avez dj cout un extrait d'une confrence de l'UPR ?


Oui mais j'ai cout aussi plein d'autre. Si on ne fait pas l'effort, absolument pas naturel, de varier ses sources d'informations, particulirement celles que l'on napprouve pas,  on ne grandit pas intellectuellement.

Pas le temps d'aller plus loin, je verrais plus tard

----------


## BenoitM

> Si tu parles d'un aspect uniquement contributif, en effet les pays riches payent plus que les pays pauvres. C'est le principe de la solidarit de base que l'on retrouve tout aussi bien en France avec a progressivit de limpt. Mais il faut voir que a aide au dveloppement ce qui peut tre rentable a terme.
> Mais ce limiter  a c'est terriblement rducteur avoir un accs privilgi a un march norme est aussi un vrai avantage conomique, difficilement quantifiable, mais dont le Royaume Uni commence a avoir une lgre ide.


Il y a aussi les conomies d'chelles, la possibilit de mettre des budgets en commun, je ne pense pas qu'on aurait eu l'ESA(Arianne, Galileo, Mtosat, ...), le CERN (LHC, ...) , l'ESO (Very Large Telescope) et

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et ce ne sont pas de lites de Bruxelles mais des gens lu par leur propre pays.


Bon j'imagine que Merkel a t relativement populaire pendant longtemps, vu qu'elle est chancelire depuis 12 ans.
Mais Macron n'a jamais t populaire, il a gagn un concours de circonstance et s'est retrouv prsident, mais il n'aura jamais une majorit de citoyen franais derrire lui. (c'est le problme de notre dmocratie)




> avoir un accs privilgi a un march norme est aussi un vrai avantage conomique, difficilement quantifiable


C'est effectivement difficilement quantifiable, moi je trouve que a ne vaut pas le coup et vous vous pensez que si.
On ne saura probablement jamais quel ct a raison...




> Mais il faut voir que a aide au dveloppement ce qui peut tre rentable a terme.


Si la France se donnait directement  elle mme, elle pourrait aider encore plus le dveloppement.
On donne un montant X  l'UE, elle nous retourne un montant Y plus petit pour le dveloppement (sans l'UE on pourrait donner X directement au dveloppement).




> Les lobbies ne sont pas lapanage de l'UE et si tu en entend peut-tre plus parler la bas, c'est avant tout car ils y sont bien plus contrls.


"bien plus contrls"  ::ptdr::  lol
J'y crois pas trop, de ce que j'ai vu de Bruxelles, les lobbies ont aucun problme, c'est la fte pour eux.
D'ailleurs je crois qu'il existe un site officiel o on peut avoir accs  la liste de tous les rendez-vous entre lobbyiste et gars qui bosse  Bruxelles.




> Si tu fais la somme de tous les candidats Eurosceptique leur score n'est pas ngligeable non plus


Il faut voir se qu'on entend par euro-sceptique...
Tous les partis disent "On va changer l'UE !", sauf que c'est impossible, la France n'a aucun pouvoir, les 27 autres s'en foutent compltement de la France, a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
Si a se trouve tous les candidats des 28 pays disent tous a dans leur campagne (a doit faire du monde qui font des promesses...).

Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ne souhaite pas "un Frexit", mais veut "reconstruire une belle Europe"
Au FN, l'hypothse du Frexit est dfinitivement enterre

Les vrais partis euro-sceptique sont *Solidarit et Progrs* et l'*Union Populaire Rpublicaine*.
Mais bon Nigel Farage ne reprsentait rien quand il a commenc, tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule avec son ide de faire sortir le Royaume Uni de l'UE, et final il s'en est pass des choses.




> Personnellement je trouve que le dbat est malheureusement assez bien partag entre les pro-UE idiots et les anti-UE tout aussi idiot.


Moi je vois jamais d'anti UE !
Je les trouve sous reprsent dans les mdias.
Enfin bon tant pis, petit  petit le peuple deviendra ue-critique.




> on peut dire que les anti-UE manipulent pour faire de l'Europe le parfait bouc-missaire


Les anti-UE montrent un texte de loi "Constatez comment l'UE est un problme sur ce point prcis", sauf qu'ils n'ont pas de tribune.
Vous voyez souvent Asselineau et Cheminade  la TV ?
On voit surtout UMP + PS + En Marche, qui sont tous  100% pro UE.




> Oui mais j'ai cout aussi plein d'autre. Si on ne fait pas l'effort, absolument pas naturel, de varier ses sources d'informations, particulirement celles que l'on napprouve pas,  on ne grandit pas intellectuellement


Moi j'ai dj cout pas mal de PS, UMP, En Marche et je sais que je n'aime pas du tout. (c'est clairement les pires de tous)
La France Insoumise parfois dis des trucs bien...
Le FN a dit des trucs bien avant (Philippot), mais l a va trs trs mal tourner...
 la base j'aimais bien le NPA, mais finalement non.
J'aimais bien Lutte ouvrire puis j'ai appris qu'Arlette Laguiller a t une employ de banque toute sa vie (elle critiquait les patrons, mais jamais la banque, alors que la banque est une des sources principales du problme. Et il ne faut pas mettre tous les patrons dans le mme sac).

De toute faon en France celui qui gagne une lection c'est celui qui a le plus de budget de campagne.
Pour avoir du budget il faut recevoir de l'argent, ceux qui donnent de l'argent sont riche et attendent des contreparties.
Macron c'tait le candidat des pires : Attali, Minc, Drahi, etc.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais Macron n'a jamais t populaire, il a gagn un concours de circonstance et s'est retrouv prsident, mais il n'aura jamais une majorit de citoyen franais derrire lui. (c'est le problme de notre dmocratie)


A part en autorisant que 2 candidats tu n'auras jamais une majorit derrire en prsident :p




> On donne un montant X  l'UE, elle nous retourne un montant Y plus petit pour le dveloppement (sans l'UE on pourrait donner X directement au dveloppement).


Mais tu perdrais toutes les conomies dchelles et donc tu devrait payer plus que X  :;): 

De plus tu ne comptes qu'un type de flux. Avec cet argent il achte peut-tre des produits/services  la France donc une partie de l'argent revient aussi en France.





> Je les trouve sous reprsent dans les mdias.
> Enfin bon tant pis, petit  petit le peuple deviendra ue-critique.


Ne pas les voir mdiatiquement ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont sous reprsent, c'est juste qu'ils sont minoritaires dans la socit :p




> Vous voyez souvent Asselineau et Cheminade  la TV ?
> On voit surtout UMP + PS + En Marche, qui sont tous  100% pro UE.


Ils ont fait combien de voix  la prsidentielle? Ils ont fait combien de voix au lgislative?

----------


## Uther

> Mais Macron n'a jamais t populaire, il a gagn un concours de circonstance et s'est retrouv prsident, mais il n'aura jamais une majorit de citoyen franais derrire lui. (c'est le problme de notre dmocratie)


Sauf que l'lection prsidentielle franaise est rgie par la constitution franaise. Que la constitution de la 5eme rpublique soit perfectible, je suis entirement d'accord. Mais a n'a rien a voir avec l'union europenne qui n'existait pas a l'poque ou elle a t rdige.




> C'est effectivement difficilement quantifiable, moi je trouve que a ne vaut pas le coup et vous vous pensez que si.
> On ne saura probablement jamais quel ct a raison...


On verra avec le temps, mais pour le moment, a semble poser pas mal de soucis  la Grande-Bretagne. 




> Si la France se donnait directement  elle mme, elle pourrait aider encore plus le dveloppement.
> On donne un montant X  l'UE, elle nous retourne un montant Y plus petit pour le dveloppement (sans l'UE on pourrait donner X directement au dveloppement).


Sauf que la France est dj pas mal dveloppe, c'est beaucoup plus efficace de dvelopper des pays qui ont de plus gros besoins. Par exemple le dveloppement conomique de l'Espagne post franquiste a beaucoup profit  la France. 




> "bien plus contrls"  lol
> J'y crois pas trop, de ce que j'ai vu de Bruxelles, les lobbies ont aucun problme, c'est la fte pour eux. 
> D'ailleurs je crois qu'il existe un site officiel o on peut avoir accs  la liste de tous les rendez-vous entre lobbyiste et gars qui bosse  Bruxelles.


Les mesures de contrles en Europe et en France, c'est le jour et la nuit. Comme tu le dis les lobbyistes europens sont connus et leur rendez-vous enregistrs, et c'est justement pour a que tu en entend bien plus parler. Les lobbies sont aussi partout en France, c'est juste que comme il y a quasiment aucun contrle, a leur permet de rester bien plus discret. 
C'est facile de dire qu'il n'y a pas de problme si on ne le regarde pas en face.




> Il faut voir se qu'on entend par euro-sceptique...
> Tous les partis disent "On va changer l'UE !", sauf que c'est impossible, la France n'a aucun pouvoir, les 27 autres s'en foutent compltement de la France, a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
> Si a se trouve tous les candidats des 28 pays disent tous a dans leur campagne (a doit faire du monde qui font des promesses...).


En effet, les partis qui disent : "On est pour l'Europe, mais uniquement si c'est la France qui dirige", je les compte comme Eurosceptique.




> De toute faon en France celui qui gagne une lection c'est celui qui a le plus de budget de campagne.
> Pour avoir du budget il faut recevoir de l'argent, ceux qui donnent de l'argent sont riche et attendent des contreparties.
> Macron c'tait le candidat des pires : Attali, Minc, Drahi, etc.


C'est plus compliqu que a. Il n'y a pas qu'une question d'argent sinon le France Insoumise et le FN n'existeraient pas. Mais c'est en effet plus un problme de jeu politique ou il faut faire le vide autour de soi que de vraies ide, je te rejoint la dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, les partis qui disent : "On est pour l'Europe, mais uniquement si c'est la France qui dirige", je les compte comme Eurosceptique.


Si on cherche bien on devrait trouver le PS, l'UMP et LREM on fait des dclarations qui vont dans ce sens.
Pour moi ceux qui veulent changer l'UE, sont des pro UE. (ils pensent que l'UE pourrait tre bien)




> C'est plus compliqu que a. Il n'y a pas qu'une question d'argent sinon le France Insoumise et le FN n'existeraient pas.


Ils ont un peu de budget quand mme...
Melenchon est millionnaire et il ne doit pas avoir de mal  faire un prt (contrairement au FN).

Parfois l'argent ne sert  rien :
Prsidentielle 2017 : la campagne hors de prix de Hamon



> Les comptes de campagne publis au Journal officiel portent toute la singularit de l'lection prsidentielle de 2017. L'exemple le plus frappant? Benot Hamon, candidat socialiste battu ds le premier tour. *Avec 15,1 millions d'euros dpenss, le champion du revenu universel a fait campagne avec 6,6 millions d'euros de moins que Franois Hollande en 2012 (si l'on inclut le second tour)*. Et pourtant, malgr cette campagne presque low cost en regard des pratiques passes, la candidature de l'ancien ministre a t la moins rentable cette anne (voir graphique plus bas). Avec 6,58 euros dpenss pour chaque voix obtenue, il fait mme pire que Jacques Cheminade, qui a sduit 65 586 lecteurs avec un budget d'un peu moins de 413 000 euros.


===
Je venais pour a en fait :
Paradis fiscaux: l'UE retire 8 pays dont le Panama de sa liste noire



> "Huit pays (le Panama, la Core du Sud, les Emirats Arabes Unis, la Tunisie, la Mongolie, Macao, Grenade et Barbade) ont t retirs de la liste noire (...) aprs s'tre engags  remdier aux inquitudes de l'UE", a annonc le Conseil des ministres des Finances de l'Union dans un communiqu.


Ahahah  ::ptdr:: 
Bientt ils vont dire que le Delaware n'est pas un paradis fiscal  ::mouarf:: 

Mais il y a encore plus drle !!!
Liste des paradis fiscaux : "Il n'y a pas de paradis fiscal  l'intrieur de l'Union europenne", assure Pierre Moscovici



> LONG Oxfam regrette dj quaucun membre de lUnion europenne ne fasse partie de cette liste. Mais pour Pierre Moscovici, commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques et montaires,  la Fiscalit et  l'Union douanire, "*il n'y a pas de paradis fiscal  l'intrieur de l'Union europenne*".


En mme temps le gars il est commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques et montaires,  la Fiscalit et  l'Union douanire, donc forcment il faut qu'il dise du bien de l'UE.
Aprs il joue sur les mots, selon la dfinition, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, le Luxembourg ne sont peut tre pas strictement des paradis fiscaux, mais en attendant les grosses entreprises peuvent s'arranger avec ces pays pour ne payer quasiment pas d'impt.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Si on cherche bien on devrait trouver le PS, l'UMP et LREM on fait des dclarations qui vont dans ce sens.
> Pour moi ceux qui veulent changer l'UE, sont des pro UE. (ils pensent que l'UE pourrait tre bien).


a dpend certains veulent moins d'Europe et d'autres plus d'Europe. 

Toi par exemple tu veux changer l'Europe ... en la dtruisant ou du moins en donnant plus de pouvoir aux diffrents pays au sein de l'union.

Moi par contre je voudrais moins de pouvoir pour les pays et une constitution europenne dont le gouvernement aurait en tout cas les fonctions rgaliennes d'un tat et ce pour l'ensemble des membres de l'Europe. 
a passe pour moi par une rapprochement des diffrents courants politiques au niveau europen. un parti (socialiste/LR/LREM/Vert/communiste j'en passe et des meilleures*) europen qui pourrait faire campagne au niveau de l'Europe entire compos des membres de ces diffrents pays. L'assembl europenne pourrait alors choisir son reprsentant suprme, premier ministre ou prsident qui lui mme choisirait ses ministres. Je suis galement pour une harmonisation des fiscalits.
Et pour tout un tas de rgles dont je penses que tu n'en voudrais pas (si je me trompe pas).


Je suis pro UE alors que toi tu est anti UE pourtant nous voulons toi comme moi changer l'Europe.

*toutes mes excuses pour ceux que je n'ai pas cits, la liste est longue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a dpend certains veulent moins d'Europe et d'autres plus d'Europe.


L'UE est dj trop forte et contraignante et voudriez que ce soit encore plus le cas ?
L'UE pitine dj les nations en imposant ses lois (le droit de l'UE passe devant le droit des nations).
Bon aprs j'ai compris que vous tes passionn par la normalisation et vous voudriez que tout soit pareille partout.
Moi je suis plus dans "Cultivez la diffrence", la France c'est la France, l'Italie c'est l'Italie, l'Espagne c'est l'Espagne, le Portugal c'est le Portugal, la Grce c'est la Grce, etc.

Dans ce forum il y a certains membre qui sont trs  cheval sur la signification des mots, je vais moi mme faire mon chiant  ce sujet :
*S'il vous plait, arrtez de faire l'amalgame entre l'Europe et l'UE, ce sont 2 concepts qui n'ont strictement rien  voir.*
C'est encore pire que confondre l'Amrique avec les tats Unis !

L'Europe c'est un continent (si on simplifie), l'Union Europenne c'est une association politico-conomique.
a n'a donc strictement aucun lien.
Est-ce que vous confondez l'hardware avec le software ? (ou le matriel avec le logiciel, pour les anglophobes ^^).

L'Europe existait avant l'UE, l'Europe existera aprs l'UE.
L'UE c'est juste un projet foir qu'on sobstine  garder, alors que la conception est mauvaise depuis le dbut.
Parfois il faut faire le bilan et dire "C'est un chec total, a ne fonctionnera jamais. C'est triste parce qu'on a dpens normment de temps et d'argent, mais il faut voir les choses en face et abandonner le projet, a ne fonctionnera jamais".




> Toi par exemple tu veux changer l'Europe ... en la dtruisant


Ouais alors d'un ct dtruire c'est changer... Mais d'un ct non !
La destruction de l'UE rendrait tous les pays libre.

Moi je veux juste que les nations retrouvent l'ensemble de leur droits fondamentaux (que chaque pays gre sa monnaie et ses frontires).
Avoir le contrle sur sa monnaie c'est la base de l'conomie, *une nation peut dvaluer sa monnaie afin de favoriser les exportations*.
Comme vous le savez tous l'euro est trop fort pour la France.




> Je suis pro UE alors que toi tu est anti UE pourtant nous voulons toi comme moi changer l'Europe.


C'est un peu plus fort que juste "changer" l'UE...
Je veux vraiment qu'il n'en reste plus rien ( part le savoir acquis de cette erreur, pour ne jamais reproduire la mme chose).

L'UE commence  seffriter, si le Brexit est un succs, a va envoyer un message politique fort.
Il ne manquera plus que le dpart d'un autre gros pays, pour que tout s'effondre comme des dominos.


Bon cela dit, mme libr de l'UE, on serait toujours dans une trs mauvaise situation puisque l'intgralit de nos politiques sont nuls  chier.
Les mauvaises dcisions seraient toujours prise, les gouvernants seront toujours soumis aux plus offrants.
Mais peut tre que le peuple se rveillerait et se retournerait enfin vers sont bourreau.

----------


## Grogro

> L'UE est dj trop forte et contraignante et voudriez que ce soit encore plus le cas ?
> L'UE pitine dj les nations en imposant ses lois (le droit de l'UE passe devant le droit des nations).


Les fdralistes europens sont pour moi de doux rveurs perchs au DMT, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il dit. Pas du tout mme. Le fdralisme, ce n'est pas donner le pouvoir absolu  la commission europenne sur les affaires internes des 27 pays membres. Le fdralisme europen c'est la dmocratisation de l'UE : c'est  dire confier un vritable pouvoir lgislatif au parlement europen et lire l'excutif au suffrage universel direct. De plus, la dfinition mme du fdralisme c'est un pouvoir dcentralis : les pouvoirs locaux, c'est  dire les nations europennes, conservent un large pouvoir lgislatif. Rien  voir avec le centralisme jacobin  la franaise.

Par ailleurs, fdration ou confdration ?

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> L'UE est dj trop forte et contraignante et voudriez que ce soit encore plus le cas ?
> L'UE pitine dj les nations en imposant ses lois (le droit de l'UE passe devant le droit des nations).
> Bon aprs j'ai compris que vous tes passionn par la normalisation et vous voudriez que tout soit pareille partout.
> Moi je suis plus dans "Cultivez la diffrence", la France c'est la France, l'Italie c'est l'Italie, l'Espagne c'est l'Espagne, le Portugal c'est le Portugal, la Grce c'est la Grce, etc.


Pourquoi diantre crois tu que tu va perdre ton identit. Tu crois vraiment qu'un allemand un hongrois ou un italien etc vont se mettre a parler le franais ?
Crois tu vraiment qu'aux tats unis les citoyens de cette fdration ont tous la mme culture ? (bon eux ils ont une langue commune a aide).




> Dans ce forum il y a certains membre qui sont trs  cheval sur la signification des mots, je vais moi mme faire mon chiant  ce sujet :
> *S'il vous plait, arrtez de faire l'amalgame entre l'Europe et l'UE, ce sont 2 concepts qui n'ont strictement rien  voir.*
> C'est encore pire que confondre l'Amrique avec les tats Unis !
> 
> L'Europe c'est un continent (si on simplifie), l'Union Europenne c'est une association politico-conomique.
> a n'a donc strictement aucun lien.
> Est-ce que vous confondez l'hardware avec le software ? (ou le matriel avec le logiciel, pour les anglophobes ^^).


Bon admettons je parlerais d'union europenne  pour  te faire plaisir mais tu pinailles hein  ::roll::  Il arrive quand mme frquemment qu'on parles des amricains et non pas des tats-uniens quand on parle de la population des USA.
et a date pas de hier. "Si les 'ricains n'taient... air connu)




> L'Europe existait avant l'UE, l'Europe existera aprs l'UE.
> L'UE c'est juste un projet foir qu'on sobstine  garder, alors que la conception est mauvaise depuis le dbut.
> Parfois il faut faire le bilan et dire "C'est un chec total, a ne fonctionnera jamais. C'est triste parce qu'on a dpens normment de temps et d'argent, mais il faut voir les choses en face et abandonner le projet, a ne fonctionnera jamais".


Oui et la terre existera probablement encore quand l'humanit sera teinte (du moins sur terre - je suis pas Nostradamus peux pas le savoir).  ::mouarf:: 
Le projet est bancal pour le moment du fait de ce non gouvernement europen  28 ttes -  une vraie fdration avec une seule tte voila ce qu'il faut pour que a marche et un franais restera franais etc etc.





> Ouais alors d'un ct dtruire c'est changer... Mais d'un ct non !
> La destruction de l'UE rendrait tous les pays libre.
> 
> Moi je veux juste que les nations retrouvent l'ensemble de leur droits fondamentaux (que chaque pays gre sa monnaie et ses frontires).
> Avoir le contrle sur sa monnaie c'est la base de l'conomie, *une nation peut dvaluer sa monnaie afin de favoriser les exportations*.
> Comme vous le savez tous l'euro est trop fort pour la France.
> 
> 
> C'est un peu plus fort que juste "changer" l'UE...
> ...


Ouais libre de quoi ? que tu le veuilles ou non on est dans un monde ou la concurrence est froce et je persiste et signe 1X28 est mieux que 28X1. Aux niveau des accords internationaux on aurait du poids au lieu de passer pour les bouffons de ce monde. Ta France de demain seule c'est "peanut" ou si tu prfre en franais "ne pse pas lourd".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par ailleurs, fdration ou confdration ?


Fdration de cons ?  ::oops:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Fdration de cons ?


Te cherches mme pas  ::mrgreen:: 

rponse fdration c'est l'avenir qu'il faudrait atteindre.

actuellement on a une confdration les pouvoirs des diffrents membres restent trop levs. Du coup c'est chacun pour sa pomme.

dans une fdration c'est le bien commun qui prime.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi diantre crois tu que tu va perdre ton identit. Tu crois vraiment qu'un allemand un hongrois ou un italien etc vont se mettre a parler le franais ?


C'est pas a.
*Si l'UE dcide d'une loi les 28 pays doivent s'y plier.* (alors qu'il y a des lois qui viennent de l'UE qui sont handicapantes)
Alors que chaque pays devrait grer son truc de son ct.

La stratgie que chaque nation devrait aborder, c'est de faire en sorte d'tre le plus indpendant possible, il faut pouvoir faire le maximum de chose sans compter sur un autre pays.
De cette faon en cas de problme ailleurs, le pays n'est pas touch. (c'est comme les banques qui dpendent l'une de l'autre, si une grosse banque tombe, tout tombera)
Alors qu'on fait exactement l'inverse, on dpend des autres.
Si on nous imposait un blocus on aurait des difficults par exemple.




> Bon admettons je parlerais d'union europenne  pour  te faire plaisir mais tu pinailles hein  Il arrive quand mme frquemment qu'on parles des amricains et non pas des tats-uniens quand on parle de la population des USA.


Diffrencier l'Europe avec l'UE ce n'est pas du pinaillage.
L'Amrique comprend le Canada et les nombreux pays d'Amrique du Sud.
Les Cubains, les Vnzuliens, les Mexicains, etc, n'ont pas envie d'tre confondu avec les tasuniens.
Alors des fois c'est pratique de parler d'Amricains pour dire tasuniens, mais ce n'est pas prcis du tout.
Un peu comme "indien" pour "natif amricain".
"Ricain"  la limite a passe.




> Oui et la terre existera probablement encore quand l'humanit sera teinte (du moins sur terre - je suis pas Nostradamus peux pas le savoir).


Quand l'humain aura disparu ce sera tellement beau.  ::love:: 
Et ne vous inquitez pas nous ne coloniseront pas d'autres plantes.
Peut tre que des ultra riches essaieront, mais j'y crois pas trop...




> Le projet est bancal pour le moment du fait de ce non gouvernement europen  28 ttes


Si la conception est bancal tout sera bancal.
Tu peux pas monter une tour sur du sable mouvant.
Et il n'y a pas 28 ttes, il y a Juncker l'alcoolique en haut du truc.




> que tu le veuilles ou non on est dans un monde ou la concurrence est froce et je persiste et signe 1X28 est mieux que 28X1.


Non mais a c'est la thorie, c'est le roman union europen, mais en ralit a ne nous a jamais rendu plus fort.
Signer le CETA, tu trouves que c'est de la bonne ngociation ?

Tu crois srieusement que les pays membres, se disent "Chouette je vais exporter beaucoup plus sur le continent amricain !" ?
*Le CETA c'est des consommateurs en plus pour des socits bases sur le continent amricain.*

====
Si l'UE commenait par abandonner l'euro, en signe de bonne foie se serait un dbut.
L'euro c'est quand mme handicapant pour tout le monde. (enfin sauf pour les USA, parce qu'ils se disent "Ahahaha le dollar est plus faible que l'euro, on les nique bien ces connards !".

----------


## BenoitM

Je ne comprends pas on se plaint des rollings, des impts de socit non uniformiser et aprs on dit que l'UE impose trop de loi  ::weird::

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas a.
> *Si l'UE dcide d'une loi les 28 pays doivent s'y plier.* (alors qu'il y a des lois qui viennent de l'UE qui sont handicapantes)
> Alors que chaque pays devrait grer son truc de son ct.


Je pense qu'on peut trouver pas mal d'exemples pour la plupart des pays, de cas d'cole o un gouvernement a pos ses couilles sur la table pour envoyer chier la commission europenne. Tout n'est question que de volont politique. Et d'une paire de couilles bien pendue.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> C'est pas a.
> *Si l'UE dcide d'une loi les 28 pays doivent s'y plier.* (alors qu'il y a des lois qui viennent de l'UE qui sont handicapantes)
> Alors que chaque pays devrait grer son truc de son ct.
> 
> La stratgie que chaque nation devrait aborder, c'est de faire en sorte d'tre le plus indpendant possible, il faut pouvoir faire le maximum de chose sans compter sur un autre pays.
> De cette faon en cas de problme ailleurs, le pays n'est pas touch. (c'est comme les banques qui dpendent l'une de l'autre, si une grosse banque tombe, tout tombera)
> Alors qu'on fait exactement l'inverse, on dpend des autres.
> Si on nous imposait un blocus on aurait des difficults par exemple.


Je t'aimes bien Ryu2000 mais de mon point de vue tu est dans le faux, je penses que tu connais la phrase "l'ognon fait la soupe, l'union fait la force" tu devrait t'en inspirer.
Parlons de ton fameux blocus par exemple. Faire le blocus de la France seule ne fera absolument pas peur  personne. Petit march aprs tout. Faire le blocus de l'union europenne a c'est une autre histoire...
Les retombs conomiques pour celui qui fait le blocus est de loin beaucoup plus dlicat.




> Diffrencier l'Europe avec l'UE ce n'est pas du pinaillage.
> L'Amrique comprend le Canada et les nombreux pays d'Amrique du Sud.
> Les Cubains, les Vnzuliens, les Mexicains, etc, n'ont pas envie d'tre confondu avec les tasuniens.
> Alors des fois c'est pratique de parler d'Amricains pour dire tasuniens, mais ce n'est pas prcis du tout.
> Un peu comme "indien" pour "natif amricain".
> "Ricain"  la limite a passe.


D'un point de vue gographique tu as raison mais vraiment tu en connais beaucoup toi des gens qui parlent des tatsuniens  :;):  et en ce qui concerne le langage de tous les jours je maintient c'est du pinaillage.





> Quand l'humain aura disparu ce sera tellement beau. 
> Et ne vous inquitez pas nous ne coloniseront pas d'autres plantes.
> Peut tre que des ultra riches essaieront, mais j'y crois pas trop...


H ho attention dans l'humain y a aussi les franais  ::mouarf::  m'inquite pas je regrette juste le fait que je ne serais plus la pour voir a ventuellement.




> Si la conception est bancal tout sera bancal.
> Tu peux pas monter une tour sur du sable mouvant.
> Et il n'y a pas 28 ttes, il y a Juncker l'alcoolique en haut du truc.
> 
> 
> Non mais a c'est la thorie, c'est le roman union europen, mais en ralit a ne nous a jamais rendu plus fort.
> Signer le CETA, tu trouves que c'est de la bonne ngociation ?
> 
> Tu crois srieusement que les pays membres, se disent "Chouette je vais exporter beaucoup plus sur le continent amricain !" ?
> ...


Il y a bien 28 ttes c'est les chefs de gouvernement des diffrents tats qui la composent. Et c'est eux qui dcident de la politique commune. Mais c'est exactement ce que je voudrais qu'on change.
lections du parlement europen par le peuple come actuellement mais avec des vrais partis unis et nomination d'un gouvernent excutif par ce parlement qui reflteras la tendance politique du parti choisi par ces citoyens. 

Junker c'est un pouvantail qu'on agite pour couvrir les autres (les 28). L'union europenne est possible grce a l'ouverture d'esprit des diffrents peuples qui la composent c'est encore un rve imparfait et c'est bien pour cela que
j'attends la suite. Ta vision pour la France pour moi s'apparente a du gchis et pire encore a un cauchemar.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense qu'on peut trouver pas mal d'exemples pour la plupart des pays, de cas d'cole o un gouvernement a pos ses couilles sur la table pour envoyer chier la commission europenne. Tout n'est question que de volont politique. Et d'une paire de couilles bien pendue.


Suffit de voir le pacte de stabilit que la France n'a jamais russi a respecter mais bon pour ca il est pas question de couille mais juste de mauvaise gestion  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> Suffit de voir le pacte de stabilit que la France n'a jamais russi a respecter mais bon pour ca il est pas question de couille mais juste de mauvaise gestion





> Tu crois srieusement que les pays membres, se disent "Chouette je vais exporter beaucoup plus sur le continent amricain !" ?
> Le CETA c'est des consommateurs en plus pour des socits bases sur le continent amricain.


Euh entk tous les pays membre ont du le voter dans leurs parlement nationale et l'ont vot...
Tu crois que Junker a un pistolet et qu'il est all menacer  les  577 dputs et  348 snateurs franais, les  	709 dputs allemands, les 1,444 parlementaire britanniques puis ceux des 28 autres pays? ?

Et tu crois que les Franais ont vot pour des partis qui sont contre le CETA? 
(Au pire mme si Macron a t lu par les mdias sans les mdias ca aurait t Fillion tu penses que c'est un mec anti CETA?)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Suffit de voir le pacte de stabilit que la France n'a jamais russi a respecter mais bon pour ca il est pas question de couille mais juste de mauvaise gestion


Mme un nationaliste comme moi ne peut qu'aller dans le sens de BenoitM... mais ce n'est une partie du problme

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faire le blocus de la France seule ne fera absolument pas peur  personne. Petit march aprs tout.


Les franais pourraient en souffrir.
L j'ai en tte le Venezuela, l'conomie tournait uniquement grce au ptrole, le pays tait focalis la dessus, les gouvernements successif n'ont pas cherch  tendre les savoirs faire,  dvelopper d'autres conomies,  former le peuple, et du coup si on empche le Venezuela d'exporter son ptrole l'conomie est foutu.
La mme chose est arriv avec Cuba et la Cannes  Sucre.
Ces pays importaient beaucoup de choses, au lieu d'essayer de les produire localement.

Aujourd'hui dans l'UE, on se spcialise beaucoup trop, des savoirs faire disparaissent, l'industrie n'existe plus.




> H ho attention dans l'humain y a aussi les franais


L'humain disparatra avant la vie sur terre.
Le problme c'est qu'il va emmener beaucoup dautres espces dans sa chute...
 moins qu'un virus qui ne cible exclusivement que les humains napparaissent avant que les ressources commencent srieusement  manquer.




> Et tu crois que les Franais ont vot pour des partis qui sont contre le CETA?


1. Les Franais votent n'importent comment (a alterne entre PS et UMP et maintenant LREM, alors que c'est 3 fois la mme chose)
2. Le projet TAFTA/CETA a quasiment t crit en secret, il y avait vraiment trs trs peu d'informations qui taient diffuses pendant les annes de ngociations
3. Les partis politiques n'ont pas communiqu l dessus, ce n'tait pas une promesse de campagne de Sarkozy ou d'Hollande de mettre en place le TAFTA/CETA

Notre systme "dmocratique" est nul.
- quand on vote pour le candidat d'un parti on est jamais d'accord  100% avec toutes ses promesses de campagne
- une fois lu rien ne l'oblige  tenir ses promesses
- on ne sait pas tout ce qu'il souhaite faire
- il est lu, par les votes CONTRE plus que pour les votes POUR (Chirac a gagn car contre Jean Marie, Hollande a gagn car contre Sarkozy, Macron a gagn car contre Marine)
- il doit rendre des comptes  ceux qui lui ont pay sa campagne (il est oblig de passer des lois pour ses copains)
- il doit faire ce que son parti lui demande de faire
Pour tre lu il faut tre pote avec les mdias (donc partager leur idologie et faire partie de leur rseau).
Il faut dpenser des millions.
Donc c'est totalement un rve l'histoire d'un groupe de gens mcontent des partis existant qui crer le leur et finissent par tre lu, a ne peut pas arriver.
Ce sera toujours la mme quipe au commande.
Ils font tous partie de la mme caste.




> Euh entk tous les pays membre ont du le voter dans leurs parlement nationale et l'ont vot...


Ils ont vot pour Juncker car on leur a demand de voter pour Juncker.
J'en ai rien  foutre de pour qui vote notre gouvernement.
La dmocratie reprsentative c'est n'importe quoi.
Le peuple n'a jamais son mot  dire, le peuple est totalement impuissant.




> (Au pire mme si Macron a t lu par les mdias sans les mdias ca aurait t Fillion tu penses que c'est un mec anti CETA?)


Au moins il tait moins anti russe que les autres...
Mais l on voit le problme, le PS, l'UMP, LREM ont le mme programme.
Ils vont voter Juncker, ils vont voter le TAFTA/CETA.

=========================
Et c'est dommage que personne n'ait ragit sur le fait que l'UE considre que plein de pays ne sont pas des paradis fiscaux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les franais pourraient en souffrir.


Et donc ? C'est un march certes relativement riche, mais peu volumineux, les entreprises trangres pourraient fort bien se passer de notre consommation. Et ils en auraient pas grand chose  secouer que "les franais pourraient en souffrir", _business is business_.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Les franais pourraient en souffrir.


Je crois que tu m'as mal compris. Et merci d'aller dans mon sens mme si c'est sans le vouloir  :;): . Effectivement la France seule sous blocus (a dpend de qui fait le blocus aussi), fera du mal  la France et donc aux franais 
sans grande consquence pour celui qui est  l'initiative dudit blocus.

Par contre un blocus contre l'union europenne c'est plus la mme histoire - les mesures de rtorsion conomique sont autrement plus dissuasives.

Mais je vois que DevTroglodyte t'as dj rpondu sur ce sujet.

Concernant les paradis fiscaux je suis d'accord avec toi, je suis sr qu'avec un gouvernement unique et un parlement europen aux pouvoirs largis on pourrait attnuer 
ces paradis, mais faut pas rver, mme aux Etats-Unis qui ont une vraie fdration cela existe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc ?


Mais j'en ai strictement rien  foutre du reste du monde, je parle de la France l ! (on peut remplacer par n'importe quel pays)

Enfin c'est surtout un exemple qui explique pourquoi il faut tre le plus indpendant possible et multiplier les savoir faire .
*Plus un pays est autonome mieux c'est*. (en plus c'est cologique)
L'avenir c'est le local.
Comme a on souffre moins en cas de problme dans un pays tranger ou en cas d'embargo.




> je suis sr qu'avec un gouvernement unique et un parlement europen aux pouvoirs largis on pourrait attnuer ces paradis


Pourriez-vous arrter de dfinir l'enfer s'il vous plait ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Enfin c'est surtout un exemple qui explique pourquoi il faut tre le plus indpendant possible et multiplier les savoir faire .
> *Plus un pays est autonome mieux c'est*. (en plus c'est cologique)
> L'avenir c'est le local.
> Comme a on souffre moins en cas de problme dans un pays tranger ou en cas d'embargo.


En mme temps je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde soit contre le fait de produire un maximum localement, et dans tous les domaines. Mais c'est compltement utopique : jamais on ne pourra produire tout ce qu'on consomme localement (dj, pas  un tel tarif), et faut pas se leurrer : ce qui sera fabriqu en Asie sera toujours moins cher, que ce qui serait produit localement. On vit dans un march mondialis, alors  moins que tu mettes en place un protectionnisme tel que tu serais plus rentable  produire tout en France, a n'arrivera jamais. Sans compter le fait que de telles mesures protectionnistes te mettraient  dos le reste du monde, qui utiliserait le moindre prtexte pour venir rouvrir ce march.

Et pour ce qui concerne le poids de la France dans le monde, on n'a pas les moyens de faire a. L'UE, beaucoup plus, par contre. Question de taille de march, de poids de l'conomie sur le PIB mondial, de poids diplomatique, ...

Dtf, on n'a pas de quoi tout produire en France ce qu'on consomme, surtout au niveau de l'lectronique. Donc le moindre dbut d'embargo nous mettrait dedans bien profond.

----------


## Ryu2000

> jamais on ne pourra produire tout ce qu'on consomme localement (dj, pas  un tel tarif)


Il ne faut peut tre pas le faire, mais au moins pouvoir le faire en cas de problme.
On sait jamais ce qui peut arriver...




> Sans compter le fait que de telles mesures protectionnistes te mettraient  dos le reste du monde, qui utiliserait le moindre prtexte pour venir rouvrir ce march.


a c'est une fausse menace...
Tous les vrais pays font du protectionnisme...
C'est la base.
C'est la moindre des choses, il faut dj consommer la production local avant d'importer, c'est du bon sens.

Aucun pays ne va dire "ce pays n'importe pas beaucoup de mes tomates alors je ne vais rien lui acheter"...
Les USA mettent des grosses taxes sur certains produits chinois, et la Chine et les USA commercent  fond.
Les USA et la Chine sont dpendant l'un de l'autre et pourtant les 2 font du protectionnisme.

Le protectionnisme n'empche pas de commercer...
Mettre des taxes  certains moments sur l'importation de certains produit, c'est pas la fin du monde...

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est surtout oubli que la France ne possde pas sur/sous son sol la plupart des matires premires dont elle a besoin pour produire, et donc qu'elle est oblige d'importer, que ce soit des matires premires ou des produits manufacturs. Et mettre des taxes sur les produits imports (pour favoriser les produits nationaux), c'est aussi rendre les matires plus chres. Et, comme le march intrieur franais seul, ne serait pas suffisant pour faire vivre les socits, le protectionnisme c'est donn le bton pour se faire battre. Si on taxe les importations, qu'est-ce qui empchera les autres de taxer les produits franais en retour ? Et donc de faire chuter encore d'avantage notre balance commerciale. 

C'est ce que ne voit pas nos amis tels que Ryu. La France seule n'est qu'un petit pays sans avenir.

----------


## BenoitM

Suffit de se passer de ptrole, plastique, fer, gaz, mdicament 
Vive lautonomie  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> Suffit de voir le pacte de stabilit que la France n'a jamais russi a respecter mais bon pour ca il est pas question de couille mais juste de mauvaise gestion


Parce que l'Allemagne s'tait bien abstenue de le respecter entre la fin des annes 90 et le dbut des annes 2000, sans jamais s'exposer  la moindre sanction, ce qui avait incit les gouvernements franais  tenter de financer la croissance  grand coups de dficits et de mesures dmagogiques  des fins lectorales (comme la baisse d'impts de Jospin, premire d'une longue srie jusqu'en 2011).

----------


## BenoitM

> Parce que l'Allemagne s'tait bien abstenue de le respecter entre la fin des annes 90 et le dbut des annes 2000, sans jamais s'exposer  la moindre sanction, ce qui avait incit les gouvernements franais  tenter de financer la croissance  grand coups de dficits et de mesures dmagogiques  des fins lectorales (comme la baisse d'impts de Jospin, premire d'une longue srie jusqu'en 2011).


Mais l'Allemagne s'est remise dans le vert aprs  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France seule n'est qu'un petit pays sans avenir.


Vous confondez protectionnisme et isolasionisme.
Avec le protectionnisme on peut commercer avec le monde entier, il n'y aucun problme, on importe et exporte partout.
C'est juste que certains produits sont taxs pour favoriser la production national...

La majorits des nations fonctionnent comme a, l'UE est une anomalie et elle ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous confondez protectionnisme et isolasionisme.
> Avec le protectionnisme on peut commercer avec le monde entier, il n'y aucun problme, on importe et exporte partout.
> C'est juste que certains produits sont taxs pour favoriser la production national...
> 
> La majorits des nations fonctionnent comme a, l'UE est une anomalie et elle ne fonctionne pas.


Tiens c'tait pas toi, il y a 10 postes qui disait aucun pays ne fonctionnaient? :p
Pour un bidule qui marche pas elle comprend quand mme les pays les plus dvelopps au monde :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiens c'tait pas toi, il y a 10 postes qui disait aucun pays ne fonctionnaient?


La Libye tournait pas mal quand Kadhafi tait encore vivant.
Le pays n'tait pas endett (ce qui a bien chang depuis...).

Il y a des pays dans tat financier catastrophique comme les USA, la Chine, les pays de l'UE, etc.
Mais certains s'en sortent un peu, malgr la grosse crise mondiale qui empire, comme la Chine, la Suisse, etc.

C'est la crise, il ne peut pas y avoir de miracle, le protectionnisme ne peut pas produire de miracle non plus, les USA sont protectionnistes et pourtant leur conomie est pourrie, mais le problme  des tonnes de causes la principale vient de la finance, ce sont les banques le problme.

Mais bon si on met une taxe  l'importation sur ce qu'on produit en France.
Les Franais consommeront + franais.
Les producteurs franais vendront mieux leur production. (ils peuvent aussi augmenter leur exportation, mais c'est compliqu... Il y a eu des sanctions contre la Russie et on exportait beaucoup l bas. C'est comme l'histoire de General Motors et l'Iran...)
Ils pourront embaucher pour produire plus.

L'important pour la France c'est de crer des emplois en France, ce n'est pas dans notre intrt de crer des jobs en Bulgarie ou en Pologne...
L'UE permet de faire venir des Polonais pour les faire bosser en France (pour payer un peu moins de charge).
Alors que beaucoup trop de franais sont au chmage.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Vous confondez protectionnisme et isolasionisme.
> Avec le protectionnisme on peut commercer avec le monde entier, il n'y aucun problme, on importe et exporte partout.
> C'est juste que certains produits sont taxs pour favoriser la production national...
> 
> La majorits des nations fonctionnent comme a, l'UE est une anomalie et elle ne fonctionne pas.



Mais oui, prtons nous  un petit jeu veux-tu ?

imaginons que l'union europenne a vol en clats (ton rve). Tu fais partie de l'quipe dirigeante de la France qui est revenu au franc Franais.

question numro 1 ? sommes nous encore membre de l'OMC ?

question numro 2 ? le franc vaut combien sur la scne internationale ?

question numro 3 ? les emprunts que l'on fait pour continuer  faire tourner l'tat les obtient t'on toujours ? et si oui a quel Taux.

question numro 4 ? Quels produits veut-tu taxer et quel serait le montant du taux de taxe ? si nous sommes encore membre de l'OMC ne risqueras t'on pas un procs vis  vis des diffrents pays impacts.

questions numro 5 ? suivants les produits taxs il faut videment s'attendre que le pays concern prenne des mesures de rtorsion - jusqu'ou peut on/veux tu aller ?

j'aurais peut-tre d'autres questions a venir

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais oui, prtons nous  un petit jeu veux-tu ?


Non mais a ce sera gr par des conomistes et ils auront largement le temps de le faire...
Ils pourront mettre une stratgie au point, moi je matrise pas tous les dtails.
Et il n'y a pas qu'une seule bonne solution.
De toute faon il faut essayer des trucs et recalibrer jusqu' ce que a marche.

L'conomiste du FN tait all loin dans cette thse, vous n'avez qu'a vous renseigner sur son travail.
Les conomistes de l'UPR on du proposer des solutions galement.

En scnario plausible il y a a :
La fin de l'UE sera le rsultat d'une crise majeur, les peuples auront subit des traumatismes, peut tre des annes de pauvret, des millions de morts.

Il y a aussi a :
La France (ou l'Allemagne, ou l'Espagne, ou l'Italie) dcide de quitter l'UE, elle prend au moins 2 ans pour tout prparer.
L l'UE est oblig de se dmonter et chaque pays doit trouver sa propre solution.

L'UE pourrait dj commencer par supprimer l'euro.
Peut tre que des pays souhaitent partager une monnaie commune, mais nous a nous handicap trop.
Le Royaume Uni a toujours refus d'utiliser une monnaie commune par exemple (ce qui lui donnait un avantage sur les autres pays membre).

----------


## Uther

> C'est pas a.
> *Si l'UE dcide d'une loi les 28 pays doivent s'y plier.* (alors qu'il y a des lois qui viennent de l'UE qui sont handicapantes)
> Alors que chaque pays devrait grer son truc de son ct.


L'UE n'crit pas des loi mais donne des directives que chaque pays doit adapter  sa loi. Toi qui est trs  cheval sur les mots, pense a utiliser les bons toi aussi. 




> La stratgie que chaque nation devrait aborder, c'est de faire en sorte d'tre le plus indpendant possible, il faut pouvoir faire le maximum de chose sans compter sur un autre pays.


Une union qui marche pourrait tout a fait prendre en compte les intrts des diverses nations, tout comme l'tat Franais essaye de prendre en compte les intrts de diffrent territoires. Parce qu'il y a autant de diffrence entre la situation conomique des Haut de France et celle du PACA que entre pas mal de pays d'Europe, pourtant tu es contre donner de l'autonomie aux rgions. 




> Diffrencier l'Europe avec l'UE ce n'est pas du pinaillage.


Oui et non. C'est vrai que c'est diffrent, mais bon dans la pratique, c'est difficile de faire la confusion entre l'Europe concept gographique et l'Union Europenne, concept politique. A mois d'un grand bouleversement de la tectonique des plaques la France ne peux pas quitter l'Europe.




> Tu peux pas monter une tour sur du sable mouvant.
> Et il n'y a pas 28 ttes, il y a Juncker l'alcoolique en haut du truc.


La tour de Pise tient toujours depuis quelque centaines d'annes, en fait ils auraient mme pu la redresser mais il ne l'on pas fait pour des raisons touristiques.




> Non mais a c'est la thorie, c'est le roman union europen, mais en ralit a ne nous a jamais rendu plus fort.
> Signer le CETA, tu trouves que c'est de la bonne ngociation ?


Encore un fois tu pars du principe que si la France n'tait pas dans l'Europe tous les dirigeants Franais seraient des modles de saintet (on sait trs bien que a n'est pas le cas) et ne prendraient que des dcisions qui te plaisent. Mais il y a actuellement a la tte de la France un des dfenseurs du CETA, qui aurait donc tout a fait pu ngocier un tel trait directement sans passer par l'UE.

Bref avant de reprocher quelque chose a l'Europe, prend quand mme la peine de rflchir srieusement  si a ne pourrait pas se passerait pas de la mme manire dans la "France libre" qui n'a pas plus de raison que a d'tre de ton avis.




> Tu crois srieusement que les pays membres, se disent "Chouette je vais exporter beaucoup plus sur le continent amricain !" ?
> [B]Le CETA c'est des consommateurs en plus pour des socits bases sur le continent amricain.


Bah oui, un accord de libre change c'est fait pour marcher dans les deux sens, sinon a n'a pas de sens. (jeu de mot involontaire)




> Si l'UE commenait par abandonner l'euro, en signe de bonne foie se serait un dbut.
> L'euro c'est quand mme handicapant pour tout le monde. (enfin sauf pour les USA, parce qu'ils se disent "Ahahaha le dollar est plus faible que l'euro, on les nique bien ces connards !".


a fait un moment que l'Euro n'est plus trop un problme, depuis que la BCE a assoupli sa politique.

----------


## BenoitM

Ca donne envie tes scnarios  ::): 
En gros on doit quitter l'UE :
1) Pour tre dans une enorme merde
2) Pour tre dans une grosse merde
3) Pour tre dans une merde 

Cool :p

Ca lui donne tellement d'avantage que leurs PIB est moins lv que la France.
Ca lui donne  tellement d'avantages qu'ils ont quitter l'UE :p
Sont vraiment con les anglais :p
Ils avait l'argent du beurre, le beurre et le sourire de la crmire et ils partent :p

Bon certains essayent de le vendre maintenant vous serez hors de l'UE mais vous devrez respecter les votes par l'UE   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une union qui marche pourrait tout a fait prendre en compte les intrts des diverses nations, tout comme l'tat Franais essaye de prendre en compte les intrts de diffrent territoires.


Les pro UE essaient toujours d'utiliser cette comparaison : "L'UE c'est comme une grosse nation, les tats sont des rgions".
Moi je ne trouve que ce n'est absolument pas comparable.

Le truc triste c'est que la France ne s'occupe pas bien de tous ses territoires (dans les DOM TOM c'est pas toujours top).
Je crois qu'en Guyanne c'est le bordel parce qu'il y a beaucoup trop d'trangers en prison et la France ne fait rien pour trouver une solution.




> Encore un fois tu pars du principe que si la France n'tait pas dans l'Europe tous les dirigeants Franais seraient des modles de saintet (on sait trs bien que a n'est pas le cas) et ne prendraient que des dcisions qui te plaisent. Mais il y a actuellement a la tte de la France un des dfenseurs du CETA, qui aurait donc tout a fait pu ngocier un tel trait directement sans passer par l'UE.


Je l'ai dj dis plein de fois, que comme nous somme gouvern par des nuls, sortir de l'UE ne changera pas forcment grand chose.
Mais il y a quand mme un contrle plus direct.
Aujourd'hui les gens se plaignent des lois impos par l'UE et le gouvernement peut dire "On est seulement 1/28ieme responsable de cette dcision".
Alors que si la France tait souveraine, le gouvernement serait 100% responsable et le peuple pourrait ressortir quelque chose moins barbare qu'une guillotine.




> a fait un moment que l'Euro n'est plus trop un problme, depuis que la BCE a assoupli sa politique.


Ouais elle ne respect pas ses propres rgles,  la base elle disait que jamais elle ne ferait tourner la planche  billet et au final elle crer 80 milliards chaque mois...
L'euro sera toujours un problme car c'est une monnaie commune.
Trop faible pour l'Allemagne, trop fort pour la France (donc imaginez pour la Grce...).

C'est une information de la propagande officielle :
L'euro est trop fort de 6,8% pour la France et trop faible de 18% pour l'Allemagne selon le FMI

Ou  la limite on fait un euro Franc, un euro Deutsche Mark, un euro Schilling, un euro Franc Belge, un euro Livre chypriote, un euro Peseta, un euro Couronne estonienne, un euro Mark finlandais, etc.




> Ca donne envie tes scnarios


Si l'UE produisait quelque chose de positif a pourrait peut tre tenir.
Mais l on va dans le mur.

Bon de toute faon il y a une crise mondiale donc mme sans la crise de l'UE ce serait le cirque.
Et de toute faon les snateurs, dputs, ministre etc, sont tous nul  chier, donc c'est un problme galement.
Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'il a d'autres problmes qu'on ne peut rien faire.

Il y a 3 critres : crise mondiale, crise union europenne, incomptence (ou soumission  des lobbys) du gouvernement.
On ne peut pas influer sur la crise mondiale (le problme c'est la finance).
On ne peut pas influer sur le gouvernement (le peuple n'a aucun contrle sur son gouvernement).
On peut essayer de motiver les gens  vouloir quitter l'UE (mais normalement d'aprs Sgolne Royale le gouvernement franais ne proposera jamais de rfrendum sur le Frexit).



Pour Sgolne Royale la dmocratie c'est de poser les questions de faon  ce que a ne change rien.
Il ne faut pas demander "Est-ce que vous voulez quitter l'UE ?" il faut demander soit "Est-ce que vous voulez beaucoup plus d'UE ?" soit "Est-ce que vous voulez plus d'UE ?".

Un jour un miracle aura peut tre lieu, peut tre que des gens comptent et  l'coute du peuple seront au pouvoir (le jour o a arrive il va tomber de la neige).




> Ca lui donne  tellement d'avantages qu'ils ont quitter l'UE


Il ne faut pas regarder dans ce sens l.
Le Royaume Uni avait 2 avantages par rapports aux autres membres : le contrle partiel de leur frontires, et le contrle de leur monnaie.
Si nous avions a aussi, ce serait cool.

Mais ces 2 avantages ne leur ont pas suffit, il leur fallait plus, donc quitter l'UE.
L'UE est un navire qui coule.
Plus tt tu te barres plus ta de chance de survivre.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les pro UE essaient toujours d'utiliser cette comparaison : "L'UE c'est comme une grosse nation, les tats sont des rgions".
> Moi je ne trouve que ce n'est absolument pas comparable.


Et tu crois que ce qui est la France actuellement s'est construit comment ? Par une opration du saint esprit ?  ::roll::  (a marche avec tous les pays, hein)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu crois que ce qui est la France actuellement s'est construit comment ?


Ce qui est certains c'est que a ne s'est pas construit du tout comme l'UE.

Une nation se construits par des alliances/mariages et des guerres.
L'UE s'est construit par la trahison des lites.

Il n'y a pas de sentiment union-europen (ou peut tre chez les franc maon de bas niveaux...).
Il n'y a pas de culture commune, de langue commune.
L'UE c'est beaucoup trop jeune par rapport  une nation.
Et l'UE ne vivra jamais assez longtemps pour que sa forme une nation.

Vous tes dans vos trucs dystopique  la gouvernement mondiale, nouvel ordre mondial...
C'est horrible.
Bon de toute faon a tourne en rond.
Rvez d'une UE qui deviendra une nation gante si vous voulez, au final a ne change rien.
Moi jespre tre tmoin de la fin de l'UE.

----------


## fredinkan

> Et tu crois que ce qui est la France actuellement s'est construit comment ? Par une opration du saint esprit ?  (a marche avec tous les pays, hein)


A mon sens il y a un problme, mais pas l o Ryu le pense.
Le problme est surtout  la vitesse  laquelle a s'est fait et au grand nombre d'tapes grilles...

Si on reste trs factuel, 50 ans c'est trop court pour autant de modifications. Deux gnrations a ne laisse clairement pas le temps aux choses de changer  si grande chelle sans gros clash (guerre ou autre)...
Et c'est l o est bien le problme: C'est un clash sans guerre qui est en train de diviser de plus en plus le peuple de chaque nation.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Les pro UE essaient toujours d'utiliser cette comparaison : "L'UE c'est comme une grosse nation, les tats sont des rgions".
> Moi je ne trouve que ce n'est absolument pas comparable.
> 
> Le truc triste c'est que la France ne s'occupe pas bien de tous ses territoires (dans les DOM TOM c'est pas toujours top).
> Je crois qu'en Guyanne c'est le bordel parce qu'il y a beaucoup trop d'trangers en prison et la France ne fait rien pour trouver une solution.
> 
> 
> Je l'ai dj dis plein de fois, que comme nous somme gouvern par des nuls, sortir de l'UE ne changera pas forcment grand chose.
> Mais il y a quand mme un contrle plus direct.
> ...


Non L'UE n'est pas un bateau qui coule.
Mais qu'est ce qui te fait donc si peur dans l'UE ?
la perte de souverainet de ton pays ? 
la perte de ton identit ?
quoi encore ?

dis nous et on pourras alors dbattre sur ces diffrents points. 
Ne crois pas que j'essaye de me moquer ou quoi que ce soit je respecte ton point de vue que j'estime tout autant valable que le mien.
Et comme toi je penses que les anti-eu en France dpassent trs largement  les 2% (en fait je ne sais pas d'o tu as tir ce chiffre et j'ai pas t vrifi donc je le reprends de ton post plus haut).

personnellement je crois que l'ue est une opportunit unique dans notre histoire pour btir avec les autres nations d'Europe une fdration dmocratique qui aura une vision plus sociale et humanitaire que les autres
grands bloc et oui c'est vrai il y a encore beaucoup de travail pour en arriver l. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi ni comment on pourrait noyer les identits des autres nations dans une identit unique, ce n'est ni souhaitable ni voulu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> A mon sens il y a un problme, mais pas l o Ryu le pense.
> Le problme est surtout  la vitesse  laquelle a s'est fait et au grand nombre d'tapes grilles...
> 
> Si on reste trs factuel, 50 ans c'est trop court pour autant de modifications. Deux gnrations a ne laisse clairement pas le temps aux choses de changer  si grande chelle sans gros clash (guerre ou autre)...
> Et c'est l o est bien le problme: C'est un clash sans guerre qui est en train de diviser de plus en plus le peuple de chaque nation.


Ha mais je ne dis pas le contraire. Juste que la France parait relativement homogne actuellement, mais il n'y a pas si longtemps, c'tait loin d'tre le cas. Alors que les populations d'Europe soient trop diffrentes pour dpendre de la mme entit...

Alors oui, l'entit en question mriterait d'avoir un bon ravalement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon de toute faon a tourne en rond.
> Rvez d'une UE qui deviendra une nation gante si vous voulez, au final a ne change rien.
> Moi jespre tre tmoin de la fin de l'UE.


Je rve, mais, serait-ce une capitulation, et un renoncement  poster de nouveau ? Va-t-il enfin nous laisser tranquille ?  ::ave::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais qu'est ce qui te fait donc si peur dans l'UE ?


Je ressens l'UE comme un handicap pour l'Europe.
Pour moi c'est un moyen pour tre encore plus soumis aux USA.
Comme si nous ne nous tions pas dj assez agenouill devant eux.

Perdre sa souverainet c'est pas forcment bien.
On perd le contrle.
Vous dites que la France possde 1/28 du contrle de l'UE, je ne le sens pas comme a, pour moi c'est encore moins.




> Et comme toi je penses que les anti-eu en France dpassent trs largement  les 2%


Ouais en fait mme officiellement il y a plus d'euro sceptique que a...
Je me suis tromp.

D'ailleurs personne a ragit sur l'actualit de Macron  ::pleure:: 
Tout le monde s'en fout  ::pleure:: 
Alors que c'est intressant.
Le gars il arrive et il dit un truc du genre "Dans un contexte semblable les franais auraient surement vot pour un Frexit".




> personnellement je crois que l'ue est une opportunit unique dans notre histoire pour *btir avec les autres nations d'Europe une fdration dmocratique qui aura une vision plus sociale et humanitaire que les autres grands bloc* et oui c'est vrai il y a encore beaucoup de travail pour en arriver l.


a fait beaucoup trop bisounours.
La ralit c'est pas a, c'est pas les gentils union-europens qui vont lutter contre les ingalits du monde.

Il y a des pays membres qui ont t des gros enculs, comme l'Angleterre, les Pays-Bas, la Belgique, qui ont colonis ! (aprs chaque colonisateur est plus ou moins dur, il parait que les allemands c'taient pas les pires)


C'est l'idologie des droits de l'homme "_Les races suprieures ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures. Jules Ferry_".

Qu'est-ce qu'elle fait l'UE aujourd'hui ?
Elle arme des groupes islamistes en Syrie et aide des groupes en Ukraines (certains sont no nazis).
Moi je suis pour le non interventionnisme, de toute faon *quand un pays intervient quelque part c'est dans son intrt* (souvent pour mettre en place un dictateur qui donnera les ressources  des multinationales).
Faut arrter l'hypocrisie, quand Sarkozy a donn l'ordre  l'arme franaise d'assassiner Kadhafi, c'tait pas dans l'objectif d'aider le peuple Libyens (ils taient confortable sous Kadhafi).

Toute l'UE critique Assad et essaie de faire croire que c'est un terrible dictateur qui utilise des armes chimiques contre son peuple.
Alors que l'UE est alli avec des vrais dictatures.

La France tait pote avec Ben Ali :

La France est trs trs pote avec le Qatar, ainsi que l'Arabie Saoudite et le Bahren.




> Je rve, mais, serait-ce une capitulation, et un renoncement  poster de nouveau ?


En effet tu rves.

Je voulais juste dire que je respect votre opinion, de rver d'une Union Europenne dirig d'un seul bloc.
Mais pour moi a me met vraiment mal  l'aise, je suis pas loin de vomir. (en plus a fera plus de route  faire avec la guillotine pour la prochaine rvolution)
Je ne supporte pas ce scnario.
Et aprs ce sera quoi ?
Un gouvernement mondial ?
Tout le monde mis en esclavage ?

Enfin bon a ne risque pas grand chose, votre historie de fdralisme.
Parce que si on pousse le dlire jusqu'au bout, a voudra dire que les pays riches (l'Allemagne) devront payer pour les pays pauvres (tous les autres). (les rgions franaises riche paient pour les rgions franais pauvres)
Il y a peu de chance que les allemands acceptent a un jour, bon depuis 1945 ils n'osent plus rien dire, mais il ne faut pas pousser non plus.

Et jamais les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande et le Luxembourg n'accepteront d'avoir des rgles de taxes et dimpts communes.
De toute faon comment voulez vous avec des rgles communes entre la Roumanie et l'Allemagne ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais pour moi a me met vraiment mal  l'aise, je suis pas loin de vomir.


Ha oui, carrment ? T'as pens  consulter un spcialiste ?

----------


## BenoitM

Euh c'est normal que dans les pays colonisateur il y a pas la France?   ::weird:: 

Tiens tu sais que tintin c'est belge? Comment tu peux connaitre tintin on a pas de culture commune  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh c'est normal que dans les pays colonisateur il y a pas la France?


La France n'a pas colonis, elle a apport les droits de l'homme, a n'a rien  voir !  ::ptdr:: 




> Tiens tu sais que tintin c'est belge? Comment tu peux connaitre tintin on a pas de culture commune


Qui Tintin ? Quoi Tintin ? Moi, les trucs trangers, je ne connais pas ! D'ailleurs mon chanteur prfr, c'est Jacques Brel !  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh c'est normal que dans les pays colonisateur il y a pas la France?


J'ai jamais dis que c'tait une liste exhaustive.
On nous fait toujours culpabilis pour la colonisation, moi j'y suis pour rien, c'tait une ide de la gauche de l'poque et j'tais pas n.
Les nationalistes de l'poque taient contre la colonisation.

Les anglais ont colonis beaucoup plus que nous et aujourd'hui ils ne sont pas stigmatis comme le sont les franais...
SOS Racisme dit "Les franais sont colonisateurs, collaborateurs, raciste", c'est pas top pour l'intgration, ils sont pas super motiv  l'ide de devenir franais.




> Tiens tu sais que tintin c'est belge? Comment tu peux connaitre tintin on a pas de culture commune


*La francophonie* a s'appelle.
J'aime des trucs Suisse Romand, Qubcois, Belge.

La francophonie c'est culturel, dans les pays francophone d'Afrique il y a des fans de Jacques Brel.
Par contre j'en ai rien  foutre de l'allemagne, la bulgarie, la pologne, etc.

a a me fait marrer par exemple :


Il y a la participation de Franais Prusse (qui est mon idole).

----------


## Invit

> La francophonie c'est culturel, dans les pays francophone d'Afrique il y a des fans de Jacques Brel.
> Par contre j'en ai rien  foutre de l'allemagne, la bulgarie, la pologne, etc.


J'ai loup un truc, ou tu dis que les cultures trangres ne t'intressent que si ce sont des pays francophones ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai loup un truc, ou tu dis que les cultures trangres ne t'intressent que si ce sont des pays francophones ?


J'ai lu la mme chose... Si c'est a, on se demande pourquoi il a pris son avatar actuel, du coup, c'est pas super franais  ::D:

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Je ressens l'UE comme un handicap pour l'Europe.
> Pour moi c'est un moyen pour tre encore plus soumis aux USA.
> Comme si nous ne nous tions pas dj assez agenouill devant eux.
> 
> Perdre sa souverainet c'est pas forcment bien.
> On perd le contrle.
> Vous dites que la France possde 1/28 du contrle de l'UE, je ne le sens pas comme a, pour moi c'est encore moins.


C'est bien la que nos opinions divergent - vraiment unis nous serions beaucoup plus que ce que la France seule prtend tre. J'espre quand mme que tu ne crois pas que la France est une grande puissance ?




> Ouais en fait mme officiellement il y a plus d'euro sceptique que a...
> Je me suis tromp.
> 
> D'ailleurs personne a ragit sur l'actualit de Macron 
> Tout le monde s'en fout 
> Alors que c'est intressant.
> Le gars il arrive et il dit un truc du genre "Dans un contexte semblable les franais auraient surement vot pour un Frexit".


Si referendum il y avait c'est pas gagn  l'avance mais remplace stp le surement c'est toi qu'il l'a ajout relis bien sa phrase. 




> a fait beaucoup trop bisounours.
> La ralit c'est pas a, c'est pas les gentils union-europens qui vont lutter contre les ingalits du monde.


Ce que tu nomes bisounours j'appelle a un idal vers lequel tendre. Tu crois vraiment que je me fais des illusions sur les puissants de ce monde ?
et arrte de trainer tintin dans la boue  ::mrgreen::  C'est un grand reporter et aventurier - il paraitrait mme qu'il est all sur la lune.





> Il y a des pays membres qui ont t des gros enculs, comme l'Angleterre, les Pays-Bas, la Belgique, qui ont colonis ! (aprs chaque colonisateur est plus ou moins dur, il parait que les allemands c'taient pas les pires)
> 
> 
> C'est l'idologie des droits de l'homme "_Les races suprieures ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures. Jules Ferry_".
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'elle fait l'UE aujourd'hui ?
> Elle arme des groupes islamistes en Syrie et aide des groupes en Ukraines (certains sont no nazis).
> Moi je suis pour le non interventionnisme, de toute faon *quand un pays intervient quelque part c'est dans son intrt* (souvent pour mettre en place un dictateur qui donnera les ressources  des multinationales).
> Faut arrter l'hypocrisie, quand Sarkozy a donn l'ordre  l'arme franaise d'assassiner Kadhafi, c'tait pas dans l'objectif d'aider le peuple Libyens (ils taient confortable sous Kadhafi).
> ...


L'tre humain a peu chang durant ces sicles nous sommes encore des socits guerrires. Et personne ne fait de cadeaux  personne.




> Je voulais juste dire que je respect votre opinion, de rver d'une Union Europenne dirig d'un seul bloc.
> Mais pour moi a me met vraiment mal  l'aise, je suis pas loin de vomir. (en plus a fera plus de route  faire avec la guillotine pour la prochaine rvolution)
> Je ne supporte pas ce scnario.
> Et aprs ce sera quoi ?
> Un gouvernement mondial ?
> Tout le monde mis en esclavage ?


[Mode Mdecin ON]
Fous faites une grave allergie a Union Europenne - je vous dconseille de frquenter des forums o vous risquez de croiser des pro europens. 
[/Mode Mdecin OFF]






> Enfin bon a ne risque pas grand chose, votre historie de fdralisme.
> Parce que si on pousse le dlire jusqu'au bout, a voudra dire que les pays riches (l'Allemagne) devront payer pour les pays pauvres (tous les autres). (les rgions franaises riche paient pour les rgions franais pauvres)
> Il y a peu de chance que les allemands acceptent a un jour, bon depuis 1945 ils n'osent plus rien dire, mais il ne faut pas pousser non plus.
> 
> Et jamais les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande et le Luxembourg n'accepteront d'avoir des rgles de taxes et dimpts communes.
> De toute faon comment voulez vous avec des rgles communes entre la Roumanie et l'Allemagne ?


La je te donne raison c'est pas gagn en tout cas faudra du temps (et c'est probable que je ne verrais pas) Mais tu peut compter sur moi pour voter pour l'Europe  chaque occasion qui se prsente.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai loup un truc, ou tu dis que les cultures trangres ne t'intressent que si ce sont des pays francophones ?


Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu' par Kraftwerk et Nena je connais pas grand chose en musique allemande.
Et a :



Franois Prusse je peux le comprendre mme en qubcois.




> vraiment unis nous serions beaucoup plus que ce que la France seule prtend tre.


Je n'y crois pas un seul instant, je n'ai jamais vu l'UE nous rendre plus fort dans les ngociations.
Vous verrez bien ce que le CETA va donner...




> Ce que tu nomes bisounours j'appelle a un idal vers lequel tendre. Tu crois vraiment que je me fais des illusions sur les puissants de ce monde ?


Quelque chose ne colle pas dans cette phrase.
Parce que ton idal vers lequel tu aimerais tendre, ne risque pas d'arriver connaissant les puissants de ce monde...

Il y a un gouffre entre le discours et la ralit.
Par exemple les guerres US sont officiellement motiv par "l'instauration de la dmocratie" lol ^^
Alors que dans la ralit la situation est toujours pire pour le peuple aprs l'intervention US.
Donc c'est des conneries on intervient jamais pour le bien des peuples opprims, on intervient pour nos intrts (ou les intrts US avec Sarkozy qui a fait assassiner Kadhafi).




> [Mode Mdecin ON]
> Fous faites une grave allergie a Union Europenne - je vous dconseille de frquenter des forums o vous risquez de croiser des pro europens. 
> [/Mode Mdecin OFF]


Vous seriez nul en mdecin, parce que souvent il est bnfique d'approcher de la maladie (c'est un peu le principe d'un vaccin quelque part (enfin c'est ce qu'on pouvait faire avant l'apparition du vaccin) bon par contre des fois a foire et on attrape la maladie, dans un vaccin le virus est sens tre dsactiv par contre).
Mais bon je ne risque pas dattraper la maladie de l'UE ^^ Mon organisme a dvelopp des anticorps depuis longtemps ^^
C'est a d'avoir un excellent systme immunitaire.

Ce qui est marrant c'est le dbat, si tout le monde est d'accord il n'y a aucun dintrt.
Pour moi aucun argument des pros UE ne tient debout.
De toute faon eux mme veulent tout changer (il faudrait un systme fdral, il faudrait un seul gouvernement, il faudrait que tout le monde ait le mme systme dimpt, il faudrait plus de ci et plus de a... nianiania).
a n'a jamais fonctionn, a ne fonctionne pas, a ne fonctionnera jamais.
L'UE n'a tenu aucune de ses promesses.

La bonne nouvelle c'est que l'euroscepticisme est en augmentation !
A pas de gant vers l'Italexit ?
Limpunit de la Pologne alimente leuroscepticisme allemand
Milos Zeman, le prsident tchque populiste eurosceptique candidat  sa rlection

Les gens ont de moins en moins confiance dans l'UE.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu' par Kraftwerk et Nena je connais pas grand chose en musique allemande.
> Et a :
> 
> 
> 
> Franois Prusse je peux le comprendre mme en qubcois.


Bon d'un autre ct la musique pas besoin de la comprendre pour l'apprcier  :;):  Nena c'est pas la chanteuse qui chante 99 luftballons. J'apprcie le rythme mais pas forcment les paroles de la chanson  ::roll:: 





> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant, je n'ai jamais vu l'UE nous rendre plus fort dans les ngociations.
> Vous verrez bien ce que le CETA va donner...


Ben moi j'y crois.




> Quelque chose ne colle pas dans cette phrase.
> Parce que ton idal vers lequel tu aimerais tendre, ne risque pas d'arriver connaissant les puissants de ce monde...


C'est surtout parce que je ne crois pas que la solution de la France repli sur elle mme sortie de l'euro va mieux s'en sortir. C'est mme tout le contraire. 
Alors oui j'ai encore des idaux et oui je ne me fait pas d'illusions non plus. Mais mon analyse me dit que hors union europenne on court vers la ruine.




> Il y a un gouffre entre le discours et la ralit.
> Par exemple les guerres US sont officiellement motiv par "l'instauration de la dmocratie" lol ^^
> Alors que dans la ralit la situation est toujours pire pour le peuple aprs l'intervention US.
> Donc c'est des conneries on intervient jamais pour le bien des peuples opprims, on intervient pour nos intrts (ou les intrts US avec Sarkozy qui a fait assassiner Kadhafi).


normment de guerres ont besoin de prtextes plus ou moins hypocrites pour tre dclenchs - en fait a fait partie de la mobilisation des esprits
les hommes peuvent mourir pour une cause qui leur parait juste - mais seront rticents a y aller dans le cas contraire. Et pour ta gouverne c'est pas les usa qui ont invent le concept.
La guerre c'est la continuation de la politique par d'autres moyens (Clausewitz).




> Vous seriez nul en mdecin, parce que souvent il est bnfique d'approcher de la maladie (c'est un peu le principe d'un vaccin quelque part (enfin c'est ce qu'on pouvait faire avant l'apparition du vaccin) bon par contre des fois a foire et on attrape la maladie, dans un vaccin le virus est sens tre dsactiv par contre).
> Mais bon je ne risque pas dattraper la maladie de l'UE ^^ Mon organisme a dvelopp des anticorps depuis longtemps ^^
> C'est a d'avoir un excellent systme immunitaire.


Pourtant tu vomis  l'vocation de union europenne - pas si efficaces que a tes anti-corps  ::mrgreen:: 




> Ce qui est marrant c'est le dbat, si tout le monde est d'accord il n'y a aucun dintrt.


D'accord d'ailleurs je suis bien content que tu existe  :;): 




> Pour moi aucun argument des pros UE ne tient debout.
> De toute faon eux mme veulent tout changer (il faudrait un systme fdral, il faudrait un seul gouvernement, il faudrait que tout le monde ait le mme systme dimpt, il faudrait plus de ci et plus de a... nianiania).
> a n'a jamais fonctionn, a ne fonctionne pas, a ne fonctionnera jamais.
> L'UE n'a tenu aucune de ses promesses.
> 
> La bonne nouvelle c'est que l'euroscepticisme est en augmentation !
> A pas de gant vers l'Italexit ?
> Limpunit de la Pologne alimente leuroscepticisme allemand
> Milos Zeman, le prsident tchque populiste eurosceptique candidat  sa rlection


Aucun ne tient debout pour toi car tu est fanatiquement contre, et mme si je sais que je ne peut te convaincre je me dois de te contredire afin de montrer une autre vison de l'Europe(politique  :;): ) que la tienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout parce que je ne crois pas que la solution de la France repli sur elle mme sortie de l'euro va mieux s'en sortir.


a ne fonctionne pas comme cela.
Avant l'UE les nations n'taient pas repli sur elle mme.
Il y a toujours eu des changes et des relations entre pays, ce n'est pas l'UE qui a invent a...
Et si vous tes vraiment  fond dans le libre change, vous savez qu'on peut en faire sans UE ? (on peut aussi ne pas en faire, ce qui est bien aussi)

La mondialisation par exemple a existait dj  l'poque de la route de la soie. (il n'y avait pas d'UE  l'poque)




> Mais mon analyse me dit que hors union europenne on court vers la ruine.


Ce n'est pas la question... Que ce soit  l'intrieur ou  lextrieur de l'UE on court vert la ruine...
Au moins sans l'UE on aurait les commandes.
Est-ce que vous prfrez rentrer dans un mur en tant passager d'un bus ou en conduisant votre voiture ?
Parce que dans un bus les ceintures ne sont pas top...




> Et pour ta gouverne c'est pas les usa qui ont invent le concept.


Ouais mais dans toute l'histoire de l'humanit c'est eux qui ont fait le plus de guerres, qui ont tu le plus de monde, qui ont investi le plus de ressources, etc.




> La guerre c'est la continuation de la politique par d'autres moyens (Clausewitz).


Ouais ben c'est souvent hypocrite. (je prfrerai qu'on dise clairement "On va crer une rbellion dans un pays, pour renverser le pouvoir en place, pour s'accaparer les ressources" et l ce serait plus ok que le mensonge actuelle "le peuple souhaite lgitimement renverser le pouvoir en place alors on va les aider" et aprs mettre en place un rgime horrible).

Au moins du temps de Chirac la France avait refus d'intervenir en Irak.
Aprs on aurait dit que Sarkozy bossait pour la CIA...
Et c'est pareil pour Hollande et Macron.




> Pourtant tu vomis  l'vocation de union europenne - pas si efficaces que a tes anti-corps


C'est un rflexe qui arrive quand tu sens quelque chose qui peut te rendre malade...

===
L'UE est trop lourde et trop contraignante et vous voulez que ce soit encore pire.
Vous voudriez supprimer les pouvoirs nationaux pour n'avoir qu'un pouvoir centralis.
Vous verriez qu'en pratique ce serait la pire ide au monde.

L'UE est une usine  gaz, a consomme beaucoup de ressources pour aucun rsultat.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'UE est une usine  gaz, a consomme beaucoup de ressources pour aucun rsultat.


C'est marrant cette phrase, a marche aussi bien avec les institutions politiques franaises.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est marrant cette phrase, a marche aussi bien avec les institutions politiques franaises.


Certes... Mais pensez un peu aux autres, peut tre que dans les 28 pays il y a un gouvernement qui n'est pas compltement incomptent et inefficace.

Parce que si on regarde de l'angle oppos : Si nous avions un bon gouvernement, avec de bonnes ides, une stratgie qui amliorerait la vie en France, etc. Et ben il pourrait rien faire ! Parce que les dcisions de l'UE prvalent sur les dcisions nationale.

Donc de toute faon mauvais gouvernement ou bon gouvernement, c'est l'UE qui dirige.
Alors en tant extremement optimiste on pourrait dire "si on avait un bon gouvernement, 1/28ieme des dcisions de l'UE serait peut tre intressantes".

----------


## Grogro

> C'est marrant cette phrase, a marche aussi bien avec les institutions politiques franaises.


En fait... cela fonctionne mme avec toutes les structures qui sont devenues exagrment complexes  force de grossir. Qu'elles soient publiques ou prives. C'est un problme d'chelle. 

Pour l'UE, la seule solution serait pour moi d'en revenir au principe de subsidiarit.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je n'y crois pas un seul instant, je n'ai jamais vu l'UE nous rendre plus fort dans les ngociations.
> Vous verrez bien ce que le CETA va donner...


Demande  Bombardier et aux Nord-Irlandais, qui sont bien contents que le Brexit n'est pas encore arriv  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Demande  Bombardier et aux Nord-Irlandais, qui sont bien contents que le Brexit n'est pas encore arriv


Peut tre que 5 ans aprs que le Brexit ait lieu ils en seront content.
Le Brexit c'est encore loin donc on n'est pas peut tre de connaitre les vrais consquences.
Les consquences de l'annonce du Brexit et les consquences relles du Brexit n'auront rien  voir.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Demande  Bombardier et aux Nord-Irlandais, qui sont bien contents que le Brexit n'est pas encore arriv


on peux aussi ajouter les cossais qui ne veulent pas quitter l'UE.

J'espre que le brexit se passeras bien pour les anglais mme si je penses qu'il ont fait une co******. C'est nos voisins et un peuple que j'aime bien.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Peut tre que 5 ans aprs que le Brexit ait lieu ils en seront content.
> Le Brexit c'est encore loin donc on n'est pas peut tre de connaitre les vrais consquences.
> Les consquences de l'annonce du Brexit et les consquences relles du Brexit n'auront rien  voir.


Tu n'as absolument pas compris ce  quoi je faisais rference, hein? :;): 

Bombardier est une socit Canadienne. Elle produit en Irelande du Nord des avions. L'administration Trump a decid que l'avion produit en Irelande du Nord avait un "avantage injuste" par rapport au concurrent (l'Amricain Boeing) et a introduit des droits de douane punitifs. La Commission Europenne a menac le gouvernemet US de reprsailles, ce qui est quand mme beaucoup plus crdible venant de l'UE que du seul Royaume-Uni. Et Bombardier a trouv un accord avec Airbus pour continuer  distribuer ses avions. Deux choses qui ne seront plus possibles aprs le Brexit quand l'Irelande du Nord ne sera plus une rgion de l'UE  ::aie:: 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/bu...-a8058386.html

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu n'as absolument pas compris ce  quoi je faisais rference, hein?
> 
> Bombardier est une socit Canadienne. Elle produit en Irelande du Nord des avions. L'administration Trump a decid que l'avion produit en Irelande du Nord avait un "avantage injuste" par rapport au concurrent (l'Amricain Boeing) et a introduit des droits de douane punitifs. La Commission Europenne a menac le gouvernemet US de reprsailles, ce qui est quand mme beaucoup plus crdible venant de l'UE que du seul Royaume-Uni. Et Bombardier a trouv un accord avec Airbus pour continuer  distribuer ses avions. Deux choses qui ne seront plus possibles aprs le Brexit quand l'Irelande du Nord ne sera plus une rgion de l'UE 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/bu...-a8058386.html


Du coup, les relations entre Boeing et le Canada mais aussi le Royaume-Uni se sont brusquement refroidis d'autant que le Canada avait finalement dit Niet au F-35 de chez Lockheed Martin. Et ils vont acheter des F-18 australiens dans l'intervalle

On pourrait en profiter pour leur vendre nos Mirage-2000N, ils sont presque neuf.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et Bombardier a trouv un accord avec Airbus pour continuer  distribuer ses avions.


Bon ben c'est bien l'UE a aid une socit canadienne...
Pour trouver un exemple dans lequel l'UE est positif faut chercher un moment, parce que c'est rare.

a fait peut tre bosser un peu de monde en Irlande du Nord, mais en attendant l'UE est responsable de beaucoup plus de suppressions d'emplois...

----------


## el_slapper

> Bon ben c'est bien l'UE a aid une socit canadienne...
> (.../...)


C'est bien plus que a. Le bombardier CS est un petit monocouloir, de conception entirement moderne. Suprieur au A318 et 319 sur tous les plans -  part celui de la diffusion. Donc en s'en emparant, Airbus blinde sa petite gamme - et que les clients achtent du CS300 ou du A319 n'a plus aucune importance Airbus est gagnant dans les deux cas. Les A320 et A321, spcialement en version neo, resteront les fers de lance de la gamme, de toute faon. Quand  Bombardier, eh bien ils gagnent le rseau commercial de Airbus, ce qui est probablement la condition de leur survie.

Aprs, a va sans doute pousser Boeing et Embraer  se rapprocher. Embraer n'est pas mena  court terme, son E195-E2 se vend comme des petits pains. Mais le conglomrat Airbus-Bombardier a dsormais la puissance de feu pour aller chercher toute la gamme de Boeing(de 120  450 places) ET de Embraer(70  120 places). Mais comme les deux socits sont profitables, les ngociations seront longues et pres, chacun ayant les moyens de pousser son avantage, ce que Bombardier n'avait pas.

Donc Donald Trump, sur insistance de Boeing, a prcipit la consolidation du march. En donnant un coup d'avance aux Europens. C'est gentil de sa part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc Donald Trump, sur insistance de Boeing, a prcipit la consolidation du march. En donnant un coup d'avance aux Europens. C'est gentil de sa part.


"Europens" a n'existe pas.
"Amricains" a n'existe pas non plus (on peut pas amalgamer les Canadiens, les tasuniens, les Mexicains, etc) 
Par contre "tasuniens" a existe, il y a un sentiment d'appartenance, parce que *les USA c'est One Nation* (comme la chanson de Soulfy).

En Europe il n'y a pas de culture commune, il n'y a pas d'histoire commune, il n'y a pas de langue commune, il n'y a pas de sentiment Europen, il n'y a pas d'hro Europen, et il n'y aura jamais rien de tout a.
Moi tout ce que je vois c'est que la France pse de moins en moins dans Airbus.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> "Europens" a n'existe pas.
> "Amricains" a n'existe pas non plus (on peut pas amalgamer les Canadiens, les tasuniens, les Mexicains, etc) 
> Par contre "tasuniens" a existe, il y a un sentiment d'appartenance, parce que *les USA c'est One Nation* (comme la chanson de Soulfy).
> 
> En Europe il n'y a pas de culture commune, il n'y a pas d'histoire commune, il n'y a pas de langue commune, il n'y a pas de sentiment Europen, il n'y a pas d'hro Europen, et il n'y aura jamais rien de tout a.
> Moi tout ce que je vois c'est que la France pse de moins en moins dans Airbus.


 ::mrgreen::  Merci j'ai ri (je t'imagines bien tout rouge et sautillant sur place en barrant  coup de stabilo rouge la carte gographique de l'Europe).

Note aux autres faites gaffe quand mme ne dites plus Amrique quand vous dsignez les USA.

Mots autoriss: tats-Unis d'Amrique, USA, citoyens des USA, tatsuniens (a pour le coup a me parait trange mais bon on va pas faire une fixette). Union europenne, UE ou Europe Gographique (important le gographique)

pour Europens dites les habitants de l'Europe gographique ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

Ruy vit un peu dans le deni de l ralit  :;):

----------


## chinagirl

> Merci j'ai ri (je t'imagines bien tout rouge et sautillant sur place en barrant  coup de stabilo rouge la carte gographique de l'Europe).


Il fallait lire "les citoyens Europens n'existent pas" ce qui est vrai puisque l'UE n'est pas une nation.

----------


## micka132

> J'espre quand mme que tu ne crois pas que la France est une grande puissance ?


Et qu'est ce qui te fait dire que ce n'est pas le cas?

----------


## Ryu2000

On verra bien, mais  mon avis l'UE va continuer de se fragmenter.
L'euroscepticisme augmente chez diffrents peuples europen, donc avec un peu de chance a finira par casser.
Le dpart du Royaume Uni sera dj un bon dbut.

Il y la Pologne et la Rpublique Tchque qui ne sont pas super convaincu par l'UE par exemple.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y la Pologne et la Rpublique Tchque qui ne sont pas super convaincu par l'UE par exemple.


Ca dpend pourquoi, pour avoir des travailleurs dtachs qui ramnent ensuite de l'argent, pour les aides agricoles, pour le fonds pour les rgions pauvres, et les autres transfres d'argent ils sont assez pour l'UE  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca dpend pourquoi, pour avoir des travailleurs dtachs qui ramnent ensuite de l'argent, pour les aides agricoles, pour le fonds pour les rgions pauvres, et les autres transfres d'argent ils sont assez pour l'UE


C'est lger...
a fait peu d'avantages, les Polonais et les Tchques voient plus de problmes que d'avantages.

La France donne beaucoup plus  l'UE qu'elle ne reoit de la part de l'UE.
Mais peut tre que des pays reoivent plus qu'ils ne donnent.

La France et le budget europen



> En 2015, la contribution franaise au budget europen est de 19,01 milliards d'euros. Un montant qui reprsente 13% de l'ensemble des contributions nationales.
> (...)
> La France a touch 14,5 milliards d'euros de l'Union europenne en 2015, soit 11% des dpenses europennes.


19 > 14,5.
Donc en France on pourrait avoir plus de subventions si nous tions pas dans l'UE.

ENCORE UN BEL EXEMPLE DE SOLIDARIT EUROPENNE ! = Les Tchques, qui reoivent annuellement 5  600 millions deuros des Franais (via les fonds  europens ) dcident dacheter des TGV chinois !

----------


## BenoitM

+-10 milliards d' que verse l'UE  la Pologne oui c'est lger  ::): 

C'est bizarre quand on leurs dit d'accord vous n'acceptez pas des rfugis mais alors vous avez moins de subside ils sont contre :p





> Donc en France on pourrait avoir plus de subventions si nous tions pas dans l'UE.


Certes mais tu oublies tous les avantages qu'apporter l'UE.

Tu sais quand tu es en couple, certes tu partages ton salaire avec ta femme mais au lieu de payer 2 maisons vous n'en payez plus qu'une. Quand tu fais le mnage elle t'aide. Elle participe  tes frais d'essence, ... Donc oui tu gagnes moins d'argent mais tu fais des conomies sur d'autres postes.




> ENCORE UN BEL EXEMPLE DE SOLIDARIT EUROPENNE !


Mais faudrait savoir ce que tu veux? 
Tu veux moins d'Europe mais tu rles qu'ils achetent des trains chinois?
Alors tu veux plus d'Europe ou pas?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est bizarre quand on leurs dit d'accord vous n'acceptez pas des rfugis mais alors vous avez moins de subside ils sont contre :p


 la base c'est la mission de la Pologne de ne pas laisser entrer des migrants dans l'UE.
Front anti-immigration : Hongrie et Pologne veulent surmonter leurs divergences et leur isolement
Et l l'UE les fait chier parce qu'ils font leur boulot...
Il faut bien protger les frontires de l'UE.




> Certes mais tu oublies tous les avantages qu'apporter l'UE.
> 
> Tu sais quand tu es en couple, certes tu partages ton salaire avec ta femme mais au lieu de payer 2 maisons vous n'en payez plus qu'une. Quand tu fais le mnage elle t'aide. Elle participe  tes frais d'essence, ... Donc oui tu gagnes moins d'argent mais tu fais des conomies sur d'autres postes.


Pire mtaphore que j'ai jamais entendu.
a ne colle absolument pas, il n'y a strictement aucun rapport.
L'UE ce n'est pas un couple. (ou un couple qui ne s'aime pas et qui existe sous la contrainte)

C'est pas non plus un mariage  28, o tout le monde a son appartement dans le mme immeuble.




> Mais faudrait savoir ce que tu veux? 
> Tu veux moins d'Europe mais tu rles qu'ils achetent des trains chinois?
> Alors tu veux plus d'Europe ou pas?


Vous ne comprenez pas ce que j'entend par "plus d'UE".
Le rve serait quand mme plus d'UE du tout et 28 nations  la place.
Mais l'UE pourrait faire des choses bien (a n'est encore jamais arriv).

Si le systme tait logique, quand la police franaise achte des vhicules ils devraient tre franais. (un peu comme un cercle vertueux)
On pourrait au moins faire du protectionnisme  l'chelle de l'UE et essayer d'acheter made in UE.

Mais le lien c'tait juste pour dire que la France, via  l'UE, donne beaucoup d'argent  la Pologne.
Je prfrerai que la France donne  la France.
Bon aprs mme avec l'argent de l'UE, les polonais ne sont quand mme pas content de l'UE, comme quoi il n'y a pas que a.

----------


## Grogro

> La France et le budget europen
> 
> 19 > 14,5.
> Donc en France on pourrait avoir plus de subventions si nous tions pas dans l'UE.


Et la France a accs  un march de 500 millions d'habitants plutt que de 67 millions pour ces 4,5 milliards dpenss.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la France a accs  un march de 500 millions d'habitants plutt que de 67 millions pour ces 4,5 milliards dpenss.


On avait accs  un march plus grand que a avant l'UE...
On a pas besoin de l'UE pour faire des changes.

De toute faon on produira bientt plus rien en France.
L'industrie est mourante...

On peut mme faire du libre change (chose que je n'aime pas du tout) sans UE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon on produira bientt plus rien en France.
> L'industrie est mourante...


J'entendais l'autre jour sur RTL que pour la premire fois depuis fort longtemps, l'industrie franaise cre des emplois au lieu d'en dtruire... A suivre...

----------


## Coriolan

*Bruno Le Maire : bientt une directive europenne pour taxer les GAFA  hauteur de 2 %  6 %*
*une solution temporaire qui sera amliore par la suite*

Sous couvert doptimisation fiscale, les gants de la technologie se permettent de faire des conomies en milliards de dollars pour chaque socit.  titre dexemple, Alphabet, qui est la maison mre de Google, aurait conomis 3,7 milliards de dollars en 2016, grce  des montages financiers lmentaires bien connus. 

En raison de ces pratiques, les gants du web sont points du doigt par certains gouvernements en Europe, du fait quils ne dclarent leurs revenus que dans les pays  faible imposition comme lIrlande ou encore le Luxembourg. Mais cette situation pourrait ne plus durer,  en croire Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances. 

Depuis des mois, lEurope a men des discussions et des consultations publiques pour imposer une taxation aux entreprises technologiques, et ce malgr la rsistance et la mauvaise volont de certains tats membres. Bruno Le Maire a indiqu que  depuis septembre 2017, la France est  la pointe de cette bataille pour que les GAFA [Google, Appel, Facebook, Amazon] paient leurs impts au niveau appropri.  

En raison de limpossibilit de dterminer les bnfices exacts, et de pouvoir mesurer la cration de valeur lie  la conservation de donnes, la solution consisterait  taxer le chiffre daffaires des GAFA ralis en Europe dans chaque pays au lieu de taxer les bnfices achemins vers des filiales dans des tats  fiscalit avantageuse.  Une directive europenne sera dvoile dans les semaines qui viennent, rvle le ministre. Elle marquera une avance considrable. 

Pour ceux qui se demandent quel taux de taxation sera impos  ces socits, le ministre rpond que  la fourchette va de 2n%  6n% ; on sera plus prs de 2 que de 6 . Un taux faible certes, mais qui va constituer un point de dpart selon le ministre et va viter un labyrinthe de ngociations interminables. Le ministre estime que les parties concernes, surtout celles qui rsistent au changement, savent que ce modle nest pas durable et devra changer tt ou tard. Pour cette raison, il prfre avoir un texte applicable au pralable pour lamliorer par la suite.

Dans un autre document de la Commission europenne et rvl par lagence Reuters, on peut lire quun taux de taxe de 1 %  5 % sera impos aux entreprises dont le chiffre daffaires est suprieur  750 millions deuros dans le monde entier et qui ralisent des recettes numriques d'au moins 10 millions d'euros par an dans l'Union europenne. Toutefois, la Commission a tenu  prciser que cette mesure est temporaire, dans lattente de trouver une solution globale au problme de la fiscalit des activits numriques.

*Pierre Moscovici a parl du problme d'optimisation fiscale depuis son compte Twitter*

Le besoin dune taxation quitable de lconomie numrique, Pierre Moscovici en a parl galement depuis son compte Twitter. Le commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques et financires, Fiscalit et Douanes a annonc dans une vido quil est inacceptable que les socits de technologie paient 9 % en impts alors que le reste de lconomie paie 23 %.  Il y a un problme : le taux de taxation effectif pay par ces entreprises numriques est de l'ordre de 9 % contre 23 % pour le reste de l'conomie. Il n'y a pas de terrain de jeu quitable, il y a une distorsion inacceptable  dclare-t-il en anglais.  La Commission veut rsoudre ce problme. 

Source : La Tribune

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la nouvelle directive europenne va rendre plus quitable le terrain de jeu et limiter l'impact de l'optimisation fiscale ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des gants du Net : l'Union europenne sur le point d'imposer une taxe comprise entre 1 et 5 % dans les pays o rsident les utilisateurs
 ::fleche::  Un professeur de l'universit de New York appelle  dmanteler les gants de la tech, les GAFA sont-ils devenus beaucoup trop puissants ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxation des gants du Net : les grands groupes asiatiques sont aussi concerns que les GAFA*
*ils seront tous taxs l o ils font leurs profits*

Mise  jour le 16/03/2018 : l'UE compte finalement proposer une taxe de 3 % sur les gants du numrique

Les choses se prcisent en ce qui concerne le montant de la taxe que l'UE veut prlever sur les revenus raliss par les gants du numrique dans lUnion europenne. Ce taux a t d'abord annonc entre 2 % et 6 % par Bruno Le Maire, puis entre 1 % et 5 % par la Commission europenne. Mais d'aprs un projet de texte consult par Reuters et L'Agefi, la Commission europenne a finalement opt pour une taxe de 3 %. Cette proposition devrait tre adopte la semaine prochaine, comme l'a annonc Pierre Moscovici, mais jusqu' ce que cela soit officiel, elle reste susceptible dvoluer.

Sources : Reuters, L'Agefi


09/03/2018 : Aprs plusieurs mois de rflexion  une solution concrte de taxation des gants amricains de l'internet, dsigns par GAFA (acronyme de Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon), la Commission europenne est enfin sur le point de faire une proposition. Comme l'a rcemment annonc Bruno Le Maire, l'un des pionniers de cette initiative propulse par le duo franco-allemand, il s'agira de taxer  hauteur de 2 %  6 % les revenus des GAFA. Le taux exact sera toutefois plus prs de 2 % que de 6 %. La Commission, pour sa part, voquait plutt un taux de 1 %  5 %.

Il faut galement noter qu'il s'agit d'une proposition temporaire qui sera ensuite amliore, pour ne pas perdre du temps sur la question et pour permettre aux pays europens de rclamer le plus tt possible ce qui leur revient. Trouver une solution suppose en effet trouver le moyen didentifier les flux et lactivit de ces groupes et de dfinir une assiette fiscale commune consolide au niveau europen pour limpt sur les socits, afin que les profits ne soient pas transfrs dun pays  lautre selon leur rgime fiscal, a soulign Pierre Moscovici, le commissaire europen  lconomie et aux Finances. Or, la mise en place dun tel systme prendra du temps.


Pierre Moscovici, commissaire europen  lconomie et aux Finances
Pierre Moscovici a donc fait valoir qu'il prfre  un texte applicable trs vite plutt que des ngociations interminables.  Et le temps de mettre en place ce nouveau rgime fiscal, il estime que les grandes entreprises du Net pourraient tre taxes sur la base de leurs revenus, quil y ait profit ou non, dans les pays o se situent leurs activits.  Je ferai le 21 mars une proposition essentielle (...) pour taxer enfin les gants du numrique comme ils doivent ltre, cest--dire l o ils crent des profits et de la valeur , a-t-il dit  BFMTV et RMC.

Jeudi, le commissaire europen  lconomie et aux Finances a galement prcis que cela ne concernera pas seulement les GAFA, mais aussi les groupes asiatiques du secteur, en particulier les Chinois. La Commission europenne veut aussi viter de pnaliser les jeunes pousses du Net. Sont donc cibles les socits dont le chiffre daffaires au niveau mondial est suprieur  750 millions deuros et dont les revenus annuels en Europe sont au moins de 10 millions deuros. Pour Pierre Moscovici,  il faut viter de pnaliser cette conomie du Net  et le seuil de dclenchement de cette taxe devra tre suffisant pour quelle ne touche effectivement que les grands groupes.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## aeiou

Bonjour  tous,

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il fallait taxer la GAFA ? Internet n'est-il pas un patchwork de rseaux prive ? Qu'est ce qu'il vont en faire de cette argent ?

Pourquoi, le fait de taxer sur le revenu (et non pas sur le profit) me pousse a croire que cette mesure est faite pour maintenir le monopole tablie ?

PS: Je suis sceptique, mais je me soigne, je prend des antiseptique ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi il fallait taxer la GAFA ?


Parce que ces entreprises ont fait de l'optimisation fiscal, elle se sont arrang avec des paradis fiscaux, comme le Luxembourg et l'Irlande. Elles ont gnr des milliards de profits dans des pays europen en ne payant pas de taxe.

Si a passe, c'est ultra positif politiquement.
a voudra dire que des propositions de la France peuvent tre accept par l'UE.
Que l'UE permet de nous dfendre face aux multinationales US (alors que c'est  cause des rgles de l'UE que les GAFA ne paient pas d'impts).
L'tat va rcuprer un peu d'argent.

Ce sera juste le consommateur qui paiera plus chre, mais a donnerait une bonne image aux politiques franais et  l'UE.

----------


## Kapeutini

Clap Clap Clap, ipourquoi ne l'ont ils pas fait avant ? 
Ils cherchent du fric par tous les moyens. 
C'est qui qui va payer la facture au final ? 
C'est moi :-)

----------


## Neckara

Taxation  3%... mais 3% de quoi ?


C'est quoi les "revenus" d'une entreprise ?
Le CA, le rsultat net, le bnfice, la marge, l'EBE, etc. ?

----------


## Skury

> Taxation  3%... mais 3% de quoi ?
> 
> C'est quoi les "revenus" d'une entreprise ?
> Le CA, le rsultat net, le bnfice, la marge, l'EBE, etc. ?



Je pense qu'il s'agit de a : 




> Nous proposons de prendre comme base de rfrence le chiffre d'affaires de ces grands groupes, de fixer  partir de l un niveau de taxation et de faire en sorte que ces grands groupes payent ce qu'ils doivent payer aux Trsors publics des pays europens o ils font des bnfices


Source : page 1 : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...s/#post9569193

----------


## oooopppp

"... de faire en sorte que ces grands groupes payent ce qu'ils doivent payer aux 
Trsors publics des pays europens o ils font des bnfices "
Et a ils le rcuprent comment ???
Tiens, salut Google, tu me donnes ton chiffre d'affaire pour la France stp ?
- Oui, tiens, c'est 1 cette anne !

De plus j'aimerais bien voir google s'nerver et couper ses services pour l'UE, juste pour 3 jours ...

----------


## BenoitM

> De plus j'aimerais bien voir google s'nerver et couper ses services pour l'UE, juste pour 3 jours ...


Ce serait peut-tre une bonne chose pour l'Europe  ::): 
Et pas sur que se soit trs bon pour google. Je pense que s'ils font de l'argent c'est aussi grce  nous. J'ai un doute que Google soit une socit philanthropique

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous avez fait du profit alors vous allez payer des impts, a me rappel un peu a :
38 milliards de dollars d'impts de rapatriement pour Apple aux Etats-Unis



> *Apple va payer 38 milliards de dollars dimpts aux Etats-Unis sur sa trsorerie amasse  ltranger*. Le producteur de lIphone la annonc mercredi 17 janvier dans un communiqu. Une consquence de la rforme de Donald Trump vote par le Congrs en dcembre. Elle prvoit notamment un prlvement exceptionnel pour les sommes places hors des Etats-Unis par les entreprises pour les inciter  rapatrier leurs bnfices.


On dirait que depuis Trump les entreprises US paient des impts pour les bnfices fait  l'tranger.

----------


## rawsrc

J'ai lu que le fisc amricain avait trouv un arrangement pour rcuprer au total prs de 62 milliards de dollars d'impt sur les 4 gants de l'IT : Google Apple Facebook Amazon en contrepartie du rapatriement du plus gros de leurs avoirs amasss  l'tranger.

Donc je vous explique comment cela va se passer : 
En vertu des accords fiscaux bilatraux et du principe de non double taxation, ces socits vont attaquer de front les dcisions de l'UE. Comme les revenus ont dj t taxs du coup par les US, ils est impossible de les re-taxer sans enfreindre les accords internationaux. En gros, une fois que les USA se seront servis et il ne restera plus rien pour les autres.

A cela je ne vous dit mme pas comment ces montants vont irriguer l'conomie US...

Bref, comme d'hab, nos dirigeants ont t en dessous de tout.

----------


## LSMetag

> J'ai lu que le fisc amricain avait trouv un arrangement pour rcuprer au total prs de 62 milliards de dollars d'impt sur les 4 gants de l'IT : Google Apple Facebook Amazon en contrepartie du rapatriement du plus gros de leurs avoirs amasss  l'tranger.
> 
> Donc je vous explique comment cela va se passer : 
> En vertu des accords fiscaux bilatraux et du principe de non double taxation, ces socits vont attaquer de front les dcisions de l'UE. Comme les revenus ont dj t taxs du coup par les US, ils est impossible de les re-taxer sans enfreindre les accords internationaux. En gros, une fois que les USA se seront servis et il ne restera plus rien pour les autres.
> 
> A cela je ne vous dit mme pas comment ces montants vont irriguer l'conomie US...
> 
> Bref, comme d'hab, nos dirigeants ont t en dessous de tout.


Ce serait apparemment la rforme de Trump qui serait contraire aux traits. A croire qu'elle a t cre pour contrer celle de l'Europe.

https://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fra...ne-2137485.php

Grosso modo il y a une taxation des flux financiers, MAIS aussi de grosse exonrations fiscales de la part des USA. En gros ils sont au contraire engraisss. D'ailleurs les USA sont contre le taxe de l'OCDE. L'Europe a srement pens  un moyen de contourner le problme.

La rforme US est lgalement contestable. A voir.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Bruxelles dvoile son plan de taxation des gants du numrique*
*un taux de 3 % applicable sur la vente despaces publicitaires et de donnes*

Comme on sy attendait, le 21 mars, la Commission europenne a publi sa proposition dimposition des gants du numrique. Comme annonc, il sagira dune taxe de 3 %, mais sur quoi ? Se sont demands certains lecteurs. La rponse se trouve dans le communiqu publi hier par Bruxelles :  La taxe s'appliquera aux produits gnrs par des activits [numriques] o les utilisateurs jouent un rle majeur dans la cration de valeur et qui sont les plus difficiles  prendre en compte par les rgles fiscales actuelles.  Cela reste encore flou, mais la Commission cite parmi ces activits : la vente d'espaces publicitaires en ligne ; les activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux ; et la vente de donnes gnres  partir des informations fournies par les utilisateurs.

La taxe ne s'appliquera qu'aux entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires brut annuel atteint au moins 750 millions  au niveau mondial et 50 millions  dans l'UE. Prcisons galement qu'elle ne cible pas uniquement les gants amricains, mais toutes les entreprises du numrique qui entrent dans ces critres, y compris les grands groupes asiatiques. Ces seuils de dclenchement ont t galement choisis afin d'pargner les jeunes pousses et les entreprises en expansion de petite taille. Avec cela, l'UE estime  5 milliards  les recettes qui pourraient tre ralises par an pour les tats membres si la taxe est applique  un taux de 3 %.


Il sagit toutefois dune taxe provisoire pour permettre aux activits qui ne sont pas correctement taxes (ou pas du tout taxes) de commencer  gnrer immdiatement des recettes pour les tats membres, le temps de mettre en place un nouveau rgime fiscal pour les entreprises du numrique. Pour l'UE, cela permettrait aussi d'viter que des mesures unilatrales soient prises pour taxer les activits numriques dans certains tats membres, ce qui pourrait entraner une multiplicit de rponses nationales, prjudiciables pour le march unique.

Cela dit, la Commission europenne prvoit galement une rforme fiscale commune applicable aux activits numriques. Celle-ci devrait permettre aux tats membres de taxer les bnfices (et non les revenus) qui sont raliss sur leur territoire, mme si une entreprise n'y est pas prsente physiquement. Dans ce cas, on pourrait taxer ces plateformes numriques dans un tat membre si elles ont, dans cet tat, une  prsence numrique  imposable ou un tablissement stable virtuel. Notons qu'une plateforme numrique sera considre comme ayant une  prsence numrique  imposable ou un tablissement stable virtuel dans un tat membre si elle satisfait  l'un des critres suivants :
elle gnre plus de 7 millions  de revenus annuels dans un tat membre ;elle compte plus de 100 000 utilisateurs dans un tat membre au cours d'un exercice fiscal ;plus de 3000 contrats commerciaux pour des services numriques sont crs entre l'entreprise et les utilisateurs actifs au cours d'un exercice fiscal.
La prochaine tape pour la Commission sera de soumettre des propositions lgislatives au Conseil pour adoption et au Parlement europen pour consultation.

Source : Communiqu de la Commission europenne

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## tanaka59

A y regarder de plus prs je vois bien encore une fois l'UE se tirer une balle dans le pied  taxer des services tel que : 

La poste avec digiposte et laposte.net , la deutchpost avec son service d'email allemand , gmx , inbox.eu/lt/lv/ee , poste italiane , netcourrier ... 

On taxe mais pas les bons et c'est les utilisateurs europens des services europens dj sous reprsents , qui vont en faire les frais.  ::aie::

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Le projet europen de taxation des GAFA pitine, le royaume uni change davis, lAllemagne est rticente*
*et soulve la question de la moralit*

Le projet europen de taxation des gants de lInternet pitine. Porte par la France, cette promesse de campagne dEmmanuel Macron avait pourtant des dbuts prometteurs. En effet, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, tait jusque-l soutenu par ses homologues Allemand, Espagnol et Italien. Le projet vise  taxer dans chaque pays dEurope, toute entreprise dont les revenus dpassent 750 millions deuros. Les premires vises par ce projet sont les  GAFA , acronyme de  Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon . Ces gants, sont accuss de profiter dun systme fiscal europen favorable parce que souffrant de disparits. Cela a pour consquence le fait que les GAFA ne payent pas assez dimpts par rapport  leurs revenus, estime le lgislateur europen.  Les rgles fiscales actuelles nont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises denvergure mondiale, virtuelles ou ayant une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle , indique la Commission europenne. Une taxe de 3 % est propose pour remdier  ce fait. Elle concernerait 200 entreprises pour des retombes denviron 5 milliards deuros. Cependant, des divergences sont apparues ce samedi  Sofia (Bulgarie), lors de la runion des ministres des Finances europens.


Les tats qui sopposent  cette taxation prconisent une solution de long terme, base sur une rforme de la taxation  lchelle mondiale. Le Danemark, la Sude et la Finlande considrent que cette taxe est nfaste pour la comptitivit de lEurope. Ils soulignent galement quelle nuirait aux relations avec les tats-Unis. Des pays comme le Luxembourg, Malte ou lIrlande sont opposs au projet. Ces tats disposent dune fiscalit avantageuse et par consquent seront impacts ngativement par ce projet. Le Royaume-Uni, qui tait au dpart favorable au projet, sest dsolidaris.  Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi le Royaume-Uni a chang davis , a lanc Bruno Le Maire. LAllemagne, qui dispose de plusieurs entreprises qui seraient impactes par cette taxe, stait montre favorable au projet.  dfaut de sy opposer samedi, Berlin a montr des rticences  sa mise en uvre. Le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz a jug important que lEurope se penche sur  la question morale  de la taxation des GAFA. 

Face  ces rticences, le Franais Pierre Moscovici, porteur du projet et par ailleurs commissaire europen aux affaires conomiques et montaires, avertit quune solution  lchelle internationale, nest pas  envisager  court terme.  Il est urgent dagir pour prserver notre march unique , dclare-t-il. En dpit du fait que le secrtaire gnral de lOCDE, Angel Gurria ait mis en garde contre une dmarche prcipite, lEspagne a dclar samedi, envisager lide de mettre sur pied sa propre taxe. Son ministre de lconomie, Ramon Escolano, a soutenu lors dune confrence de presse que  lide cest de la mettre en place le plus rapidement possible afin quelle entre en vigueur en 2019 . Bruno Le Maire a pour sa part raffirm la  dtermination totale de la France,  faire aboutir un accord sur la question avant fin 2018 au niveau europen .  Avec le prsident Emmanuel Macron, nous sommes absolument dtermins  aboutir  un accord au niveau europen, dici la fin de lanne , dclare-t-il. Selon le secrtaire gnral de lOCDE, une telle dmarche pourrait entrainer ladoption de mesures incompatibles  lchelle mondiale alors quune rforme fiscale mondiale est entame incluant les tats-Unis, le Japon, la Chine pour une solution  long terme. 

La France soutient une dmarche parallle. En effet, Le Maire prcise que le projet ntait pas incompatible avec un travail en parallle sur une solution  plus long terme. Lenjeu pour le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances est de jauger  lindpendance  et la  capacit  de lEurope   protger ses intrts . Bruno Le Maire estime quil ne faut pas compter sur la coopration des tats-Unis pour ladoption de ce projet. En effet, il interroge ses confrres :  qui, dans cette pice, croit rellement que les tats-Unis  qui ont diminu leurs propres impts  vont donner leur accord pour une taxe mondiale des gants de lInternet  ? Pour rappel, lunanimit est requise pour les rformes touchant  la fiscalit dans lUE.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Le projet de taxation des GAFA est-il menac ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  IA : pourquoi la France aurait-elle du mal  concurrencer les GAFA ? Un entretien avec Nol Paganelli, cofondateur de lcole de code La Capsule

 ::fleche::  Bruno Le Maire : bientt une directive europenne pour taxer les GAFA  hauteur de 2 %  6 % une solution temporaire qui sera amliore par la suite

 ::fleche::  Taxation des gants du Net : les grands groupes asiatiques sont aussi concerns que les GAFA ils seront tous taxs l o ils font leurs profits

----------


## redcurve

Les guignols sont de sortis, en outre je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient faire pour crer une fiscalit  deux vitesses sans quelle soit entache d'illgalit ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le projet de taxation des GAFA est-il menac ?


Jean-Claude Juncker a t Premier ministre du Luxembourg pendant presque 19 ans et Ministre luxembourgeois des Finances pendant 20 ans, vous pensiez sincrement que l'UE ferait quelque chose contre les paradis fiscaux ?
Le Luxembourg a besoin de sa fiscalit avantageuse.




> Des pays comme *le Luxembourg, Malte ou lIrlande* sont opposs au projet. Ces tats disposent dune fiscalit avantageuse et par consquent seront impacts ngativement par ce projet. *Le Royaume-Uni*, qui tait au dpart favorable au projet, sest dsolidaris.
> (...)
> Pour rappel, lunanimit est requise pour les rformes touchant  la fiscalit dans lUE.


Il n'y aura jamais l'unanimit, ils seront au moins 4  dire non et il faut seulement 1 non pour bloquer le truc.
Il suffit que Malte dise non et c'est fini.

----------


## Malick

*vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA,*
*soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  lconomie europenne*


La lutte contre l'vasion fiscale en Europe continue de faire la une des mdias et cette fois-ci, c'est trois pays nordiques en l'occurrence la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande qui montent aujourd'hui au crneau pour dnoncer le projet de taxation des gants du Net qui a t prsent par la Commission europenne en mars dernier. En effet, les ministres des Finances de ces trois pays nordiques de lUnion europenne  savoir la ministre sudoise des Finances Magdalena Andersson et ses collgues du Danemark et de la Finlande, Kristian Jensen et Petteri Orpo ont, dans un communiqu relay par l'diteur en ligne Reuters, fait part de leur opposition au projet de taxation des gants du numrique, arguant que ce dernier pourrait pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , ont-ils dclar.

L'diteur en ligne Reuters nous rappelle que l excutif europen a propos le 21 mars dernier dinstaurer une taxe transitoire de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires des groupes emblmatiques du numrique, en premier lieu les GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon), accuss de profiter des disparits dun systme fiscal inadapt qui leur permet de transfrer leurs profits vers des tats membres  la fiscalit avantageuse comme le Luxembourg ou lIrlande. . Signalons galement que ce taux a initialement t annonc entre 2 % et 6 % par le ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire ; il a ensuite tait revu par la Commission europenne qui annonait un taux entre 1 % et 5 %.

Reuters nous informe galement que pour la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande, la taxe propose par la Commission europenne serait en contradiction avec les intrts de l'Europe, car cela rendrait difficile la coopration internationale en termes de fiscalit. Ils ajoutent que cela pourrait galement tre l'lment dclencheur de mesures de reprsailles de la part des partenaires de lUnion europenne.  Ils se prononcent en faveur dune rforme de la taxation des grands groupes numriques, mais demandent quelle soit dbattue au niveau de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), forum traditionnel pour les discussions internationales sur la fiscalit , nous prcise Reuters.

La proposition de la Commission europenne sur la mise en place de cette taxe pour les GAFA pourrait se voir affaiblir par cette position des trois pays nordiques. Cela est d'autant plus probable, car l'ide a dj fait l'objet de critiques de la part de certains tats membres de l'Union europenne. Pour rappel, des pays comme le Luxembourg, Malte ou lIrlande sont opposs au projet, car disposant dune politique fiscale avantageuse, l'instauration de cette taxe aura un impact ngatif sur leur conomie. Le Royaume-Uni quant  elle s'est dsolidaris du projet, alors qu'au dpart il tait favorable. L'Allemagne, qui a un avis mitig sur ce projet, soulve  la question morale  de la taxation des GAFA.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce projet de taxation des GAFA ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette opposition des pays nordiques ? La trouvez-vous justifie ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le projet europen de taxation des GAFA pitine, le royaume uni change d'avis, l'Allemagne est rticente et soulve la question de la moralit

 ::fleche::  L'UE compte finalement proposer une taxe de 3 % sur les gants du numrique, la proposition devrait tre adopte la semaine prochaine

 ::fleche::  Bruno Le Maire : bientt une directive europenne pour taxer les GAFA  hauteur de 2 %  6 %, une solution temporaire qui sera amliore par la suite

 ::fleche::  Bruxelles dvoile son plan de taxation des gants du numrique, un taux de 3 % applicable sur la vente d'espaces publicitaires et de donnes

 ::fleche::  Taxation des gants du Net : les grands groupes asiatiques sont aussi concerns que les GAFA, ils seront tous taxs l o ils font leurs profits

----------


## LSMetag

En gros, ils sont pour l'vasion fiscale et la dlinquance financire car il ne faut pas contrarier les grands.

----------


## seedbarrett

> [B] L'Allemagne, qui a un avis mitig sur ce projet, soulve  la question morale  de la taxation des GAFA.



La question morale de les faire respecter la loi ? Je pige pas trop, les mecs sont des voleurs et derrire ce serais immoral de les faire payer ? Quoi la baise ?!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de cette opposition des pays nordiques ? La trouvez-vous justifie ?


Les ministres des Finances de la Sude, du Danemark et de la Finlande jugent que ce projet pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne. (diffrence chiffre d'affaire / bnfice)
Peut tre ont-ils t convaincu par un GAFA ou un autre pays.
Parce que ce projet ne doit pas plaire au Luxembourg, aux Pays-Bas,  l'Irlande,  Malte.
Mme le Royaume Uni ne le soutient plus et l'Allemagne se pose des questions morale.

Si a se trouve il y a 19 pays qui sont d'accord avec ce projet, mais c'est difficile de changer quelque chose dans l'UE  ::P:

----------


## gallima

Peut-tre que les enjeux sont suffisamment important pour que les GAFA achtent quelques soutient les petits pays; Ils leurs en faut juste assez pour vider le texte de son sens. 
Mon avis est que puisque Trump veux la guerre commercial, ce genre de taxe lui en donnerai un avant got.

----------


## BenoitM

Il existe les cooprations renforcs mais si c'est comme la taxe tobin.
On dbut il y avait 20 tats membre qui tait soit disant pour.
Plus les ngociations avanaient plus le nombre de pays d'accord diminuait
Maintenant il ne sont plus que 10 et ils ne trouvent toujours pas d'accord  ::): 




> Elle sera donc mise sur les rails par le biais dune coopration renforce, un mcanisme qui permet  un groupe dtats daller plus loin que les autres, sils sont au moins neuf. Or, depuis le 23 octobre 2012, 11 tats se sont officiellement dclars prts  sassocier pour la mise en uvre dune TTF. Il sagit de  : lAllemagne, la France, lAutriche, la Belgique, le Portugal, la Slovnie, la Grce, lItalie, lEspagne, la Slovaquie et lEstonie.





> Mme Attac, promoteur historique de la taxe sur les transactions financires, se montre trs dubitatif.  Emmanuel Macron cherche  enterrer la TTF europenne tout en sauvant les apparences"


https://www.caminteresse.fr/economie...toire-1153218/
http://www.lalibre.be/economie/conjo...70cd5761c92c6e
https://www.lesechos.fr/27/09/2017/l...europeenne.htm

Ah nos amis dirigeants toujours  trouver une excuse  :;):

----------


## Grogro

Peut-tre parce qu'il fallait faire l'Europe  15, voire  12, et non  25 puis  28 avec des pays sous dvelopps comme la Roumanie ou la Bulgarie qui n'auraient jamais du intgrer l'UE avant au moins 30 ans ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre parce qu'il fallait faire l'Europe  15, voire  12


Sans le Luxembourg, Malte, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, la Finlande, le Danemark, la Sude, le Royaume Uni et l'Allemagne (ce sont les pays qui ne veulent pas taxer les GAFA).

La Grande Bretagne n'a rien  faire dans la communaut europenne (mais avec un petit peu de chance elle devrait russir  en sortir, c'est dj pas mal) :


Les deux veto du gnral de Gaulle  lAngleterre



> Le gnral de Gaulle opposa par deux fois son veto  lentre de lAngleterre dans la march commun  pour des raisons peu connues du public.
> 
> Bien videment, il est vident quil aurait t horrifi par ce quest devenu ce machin.





> des pays sous dvelopps comme la Roumanie ou la Bulgarie qui n'auraient jamais du intgrer l'UE avant au moins 30 ans ?


"sous dvelopps" c'est exagr...
Mais dans 30 ans rien ne dit qu'ils s'en sortiront beaucoup mieux...

Un temps il y a eu a :
Europe des Six
Peut tre qu'ils auraient du s'arrter l...

----------


## Jiji66

> La question morale de les faire respecter la loi ? Je pige pas trop, les mecs sont des voleurs et derrire ce serais immoral de les faire payer ? Quoi la baise ?!


H bien malgr ce que nous font croire beaucoup de mdias ce ne sont pas des voleurs. Je m'explique :

Ils font de "l'optimisation fiscale", ce qui signifie qu'ils ont* en toute lgalit* le droit de choisir le type de rglementation  laquelle ils doivent se soumettre. Et bien sur ils le font en fonction de leurs intrts.

Le jour ou une vraie harmonisation fiscale Europenne existera le problme ne se posera plus. Entre temps on prfre harmoniser le fait de pouvoir geler les comptes bancaires des citoyens en cas de nouvelle crise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils font de "l'optimisation fiscale", ce qui signifie qu'ils ont* en toute lgalit* le droit de choisir le type de rglementation  laquelle ils doivent se soumettre.


Il y a peut tre moyen de changer la loi, pour que des choses qui sont lgales aujourd'hui deviennent illgales.
Le truc c'est qu'il y a des paradis fiscaux dans l'UE (Luxembourg, Irlande, etc) donc ils vont se dfendre pour protger lintrt de leur pays.
Jean-Claude Juncker



> Juncker est dsign en 2014 pour remplacer Jos Manuel Duro Barroso  la prsidence de la Commission europenne. Il est peu aprs impliqu dans l'affaire des Luxembourg Leaks, scandale financier concernant des centaines d'accords fiscaux trs avantageux conclus par des multinationales avec le fisc luxembourgeois afin d'chapper aux impts des autres pays europens.


En plus il y a des liens entre l'UE et les banques :
Retrait de la vie politique et reconversion dans la banque



> *En juillet 2016, il est annonc que Barroso est embauch par la banque d'investissement amricaine Goldman Sachs* comme conseiller et qu'il prend la prsidence non excutive de son conseil dadministration. Rapidement, cette annonce est critique par certains hommes politiques dont notamment Jean-Claude Juncker, qui lui a succd  la tte de la Commission europenne, puis Franois Hollande, prsident de la Rpublique franaise, qui dclare dans son entretien du 14 juillet 2016 que cette dcision est  moralement inacceptable .


Dans une plus petite chelle, on trouve un maire qui bosse pour une banque (a devrait tre interdit car il y a conflit dintrt) :
Franois Baroin devient VRP de la banque Barclays tout en restant maire de Troyes




> Le jour ou une vraie harmonisation fiscale Europenne existera le problme ne se posera plus.


Il n'y aura jamais d'harmonisation fiscale.
Les paradis fiscaux au sein de l'UE, ne vont jamais sacrifier leur avantage ! Pourquoi se tireraient-il une balle dans le pied ?
Qu'est-ce qu'il faisait Juncker avant d'tre Prsident de la Commission europenne ?




> Entre temps on prfre harmoniser le fait de pouvoir geler les comptes bancaires des citoyens en cas de nouvelle crise.


 :+1:

----------


## Grogro

> Sans le Luxembourg, Malte, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, la Finlande, le Danemark, la Sude, le Royaume Uni et l'Allemagne (ce sont les pays qui ne veulent pas taxer les GAFA).
> 
> La Grande Bretagne n'a rien  faire dans la communaut europenne (mais avec un petit peu de chance elle devrait russir  en sortir, c'est dj pas mal) :


A 12 ou  15, il est possible de dfinir un cap commun et c'est ce qui a t fait, ds l'acte unique de 86. Maastricht a t une monumentale erreur, l'euro une folie constructiviste dcrie ds l'origine par tous les conomistes srieux. Malgr le mauvais cap pris en 92, et jusqu' l'largissement  l'est qui a t fait pour des raisons purement gopolitiques, l'Europe restait gouvernable. Surtout avec 15 pays ayant un niveau de dveloppement assez comparable. Ce qui n'tait certes pas le cas du Portugal et de la Grce, mais on voulait imprativement la Grce dans l'Europe politique le plus tt possible pour des raisons idologiques, civilisationnelles et sentimentales. Grce berceau de l'Europe, tout a. Depuis on a verrouill totalement les institutions en 2009 et livr l'UE aux allemands sans la moindre contrepartie. Autres erreurs d'ampleur biblique qui finiront vraisemblablement par causer la chute de l'UE(RSS). 

Peut-tre a-t-on cherch  faire une Europe trop politique alors qu'il fallait faire avant une Europe conomique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut-tre a-t-on cherch  faire une Europe trop politique alors qu'il fallait faire avant une Europe conomique.


J'aurais dis le contraire.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Les conomistes ont dit qu'il aurait fallut attendre qu'il y ait une politique Europenne commune avant de faire une monnaie commune.
La monnaie commune est arriv beaucoup trop tt et du coup elle ne fonctionne pas...

Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par Europe politique / Europe conomique ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Peut-tre a-t-on cherch  faire une Europe trop politique alors qu'il fallait faire avant une Europe conomique.


Les deux sont assez lis, non ? Pour harmoniser les conomies des tats de l'Union, il aurait fallu une politique conomique commune histoire de les faire converger.

----------


## Kapeutini

je ne vois pas pourquoi on les traite de voleurs, ils s'agit de business ici et non pas de charit 
et donc il est tout  fait normal d'utiliser les rglements  son avantage. 
Et je n'aime pas la dictature de Bruxelles, celle des technocrates :-)

----------


## seedbarrett

> je ne vois pas pourquoi on les traite de voleurs, ils s'agit de business ici et non pas de charit


Ils ne respectent pas les lois avec leur vasion fiscale. Et quand bien mme c'est lgal, a reste hautement immoral. Le business ne doit pas se faire au dpend de populations entires comme c'est le cas ici. Ils ne respectent pas la loi, c'est bien des malfrats.

----------


## rawsrc

> Ils ne respectent pas les lois avec leur vasion fiscale. Et quand bien mme c'est lgal, a reste hautement immoral.


Mais que vient faire la morale  ct du business qui se rsume  une accumulation de richesses et de domination.
Faut arrter avec a : le business par essence est amoral, il ne se proccupe de rien sauf de son profit. Mme si cela vous dplat c'est un pilier de l'organisation conomique de nos socits.
Dans une socit de droit la rgle qui prvaut est : tant que ce n'est pas interdit, c'est lgal et aucun sous-entendu moral ne saurait inflchir cette aspect. Les socits GAFAM sont contrles continuellement et crois-moi que si elles fraudaient, cela aurait fait belle lurette que les diffrents fisc auraient trouv le moyen de les faire plier. 

Si cela nous pose tant de problmes existentiels, il n'y a qu' demander  nos politiques de poser des lois qui interdisent explicitement ces comportements "immoraux".
Tu vas voir qu'il y en aura aucun qui oserait aller jusqu'au bout. La comptition mondiale est telle que l'isolement que cela provoquerait serait tellement prjudiciable qu'au final la socit risquerait de vaciller.

A part l'abolition pur et simple du systme conomique et proposer une alternative (que je n'ai pas), je ne vois vraiment pas comment inflchir les politiques gouvernementales en la matire.

----------


## Neckara

> le business par essence est immoral


*a*moral.

Le business vit sans morale, il ne peut donc pas tre immoral.

----------


## philsfree

Nous avons une Europe "politique" ultra-librale avec sa gangrne des paradis fiscaux... et on veut nous vendre a comme la seule "conomie" possible, une UE dont la grande russite serait la Paix.
C'est presque vrai : on vend "gentiment" nos armes  des dictateurs. Et nos banquiers livrent une gentille gure conomique contre nos tats et tout ce qui peut crer du lien, du social...et du gratuit comme la fraternit.

----------


## Zirak

> Nous avons une Europe "politique" ultra-librale avec sa gangrne des paradis fiscaux... et on veut nous vendre a comme la seule "conomie" possible, une UE dont la grande russite serait la Paix.
> C'est presque vrai : on vend "gentiment" nos armes  des dictateurs. Et nos banquiers livrent une gentille gure conomique contre nos tats et tout ce qui peut crer du lien, du social...et du gratuit comme la fraternit.


Sauf que ce n'est pas spcifique  l'UE...

- l'ultra-liberalisme est prsent dans tous les pays dvelopps, voir mme non-dvelopps, sortir de l'UE ne changera pas notre systme conomique.
- des paradis fiscaux, il y en a hors UE, et certains existaient mme avant l'UE, il est vrai qu'une harmonisation fiscale serait mieux, mais cela ne se fera jamais  cause de la "principaut" des diffrents pays que vous rclamez tant car soit-disant, tous les pays l'ont perdu en rentrant dans l'UE.
- pour les ventes d'armes, mme si on sortait de l'UE, la France continuerait de fabriquer et vendre des armes vu ce que cela lui rapporte, ce n'est pas l'UE qui nous oblige  le faire... 

C'est un peu le problme avec les euro-sceptiques, vous avez tendance  dclarer l'UE comme responsable de tous les maux, alors oui, il y a des choses  amliorer, mais pour une majorit de sujet (dont ceux exposs ici), cela serait exactement pareil sans l'UE.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> - des paradis fiscaux, il y en a hors UE


Ouais mais l'UE facilite leur travail  cause de la libre circulation des capitaux et des services financiers et ce genre de chose.
Si on pouvait crer des nouvelles monnaies et crer des frontires entre les pays a pourrait tre plus cool.
Si l'UE allait dans ce sens ce serait beaucoup mieux. (que l'UE commence par supprimer l'euro, il est important pour certains pays d'avoir une monnaie plus faible pour stimuler l'exportation (la France ne peut pas fonctionner avec du Deutsche Mark))

L'UE ce n'est pas le rsultat de la somme des idologies des gouvernements de 28 pays.
L'UE a sa propre idologie et il y a des gens qui vont  fond dans son sens comme Merkel et Macron.
En revanche des pays comme la Hongrie, la Pologne, l'Italie, le Royaume Uni ne sont pas  fond dans le dlire de l'UE en ce moment...
En principe laccueil des migrants impos par l'UE devrait faire augmenter l'euroscepticisme.

Il va peut tre il y avoir des camps financ par l'UE pour y mettre les migrants :
Macron veut sanctionner les pays de l'UE refusant les migrants



> La France et l'Espagne proposent la mise en place de *centres ferms sur le sol europen ds le dbarquement* des migrants, a dclar samedi le prsident Emmanuel Macron, prnant une solution diffrente et complmentaire  une crise qui divise l'Europe. Une fois dbarqus sur le sol europen, nous sommes favorables  mettre en place des centres ferms conformment au HCR, avec des moyens europens qui permettent (...) une solidarit financire immdiate, une instruction rapide des dossiers, une solidarit europenne pour que chaque pays prenne de manire organise les personnes qui ont droit  l'asile, a soulign le chef de l'tat lors d'une confrence de presse conjointe avec le nouveau premier ministre espagnol Pedro Sanchez. La France veut proposer  ses partenaires europens dimanche, en accord avec l'Allemagne et l'Espagne, d' europaniser la gestion des migrants, pour l'accueil, l'examen des dossiers ou leur reconduite dans leur pays d'origine, a expliqu un peu plus tt l'lyse.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Taxation des GAFA : les Europens dfendent ce projet lors de la runion du G20*
*et soulignent quil ne sagit pas dune attaque contre les entreprises US, mais dune question dquit*

Depuis le lancement de linitiative de taxation des gants du Net, comme ceux regroups sous lacronyme GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon, dsignant les gants dinternet) ou encore des grands groupes mondiaux exerant au sein de lUE comme certaines entreprises asiatiques, les tractations ne manquent pas de se faire au plus haut niveau dans les sphres dinfluence et de dcision mondiales. Port ds le dpart par la France, ce projet de taxer les grandes entreprises technologiques exerant dans lUnion europenne en fonction de leur chiffre daffaires a ensuite t soutenu par lAllemagne, lItalie et lEspagne. 

Pour parvenir  leurs fins, ces pays ont adress  la Commission europenne une lettre dans laquelle ils dcrivent comme contradictoire le fait que ces grandes entreprises qui font des chiffres daffaires normes paient des impts relativement bas en rattachant leurs activits conomiques  des pays o le taux dimposition fiscal est assez faible (comme lIrlande et le Luxembourg entre autres). Inversement, les entreprises locales moins grandes menant leurs activits en Europe paieraient des impts plus levs comparativement  leurs chiffres daffaires.

Depuis la prsentation du projet par la France, plusieurs autres pays, en plus des premiers qui lont rejointe, ont galement ralli cette cause. Ce sont notamment lAutriche, la Bulgarie, la Grce, la Slovnie et la Lettonie. De mme, ces pays sont parvenus  saccorder sur le taux dimposition et la Commission europenne a propos une taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises denvergure mondiale dont le chiffre daffaires est suprieur  750 millions deuros et dont les revenus annuels en Europe sont au moins de 10 millions deuros. Avec cette nouvelle taxe, environ 200 entreprises seraient concernes par ce changement, ce qui permettrait aux pays de lUnion europenne de rcuprer environ 5 milliards deuros (6 milliards de dollars) supplmentaires.

 
Mais comme on pouvait sy attendre, les dtracteurs de cette initiative ne sont pas rests les bras croiss et le Royaume-Uni, qui tait au dpart favorable au projet, sest rtract. De mme, lAllemagne qui stait montre favorable au dbut a commenc  afficher des rticences dans sa mise en uvre. Le Danemark, la Sude et la Finlande pour leur part considrent que cette taxe est nfaste pour la comptitivit de lEurope. Ils soulignent quelle nuirait aux relations avec les tats-Unis. En outre, certains membres de lUE ont fait part de leurs inquitudes quant  la possibilit que ces entreprises soient touches par une telle taxe et les partenaires internationaux pourraient ragir par des mesures de rtorsion.

Dimanche dernier, les dirigeants europens des finances ont  nouveau appel  un accord sur les rgles mondiales visant  taxer lconomie numrique, et cela, lors dune runion du G20. Ce groupe des vingt (G20) se compose de 19 pays et de lUnion europenne dont les ministres, les chefs des banques centrales et les chefs dtat se runissent annuellement. Si le communiqu final de la runion a t assez vasif sur les dtails du problme dbattu, plusieurs dclarations ont pu tre recueillies auprs de certains participants. 

 
Reuters rapporte quHubert Fuchs, le reprsentant du Conseil europen au G20, a affirm en marge de la runion que  lun des grands dfis est que la fiscalit de lconomie numrique est avant tout une imposition des entreprises amricaines  car elles sont les acteurs cls dans le monde  ainsi les tats-Unis estiment que cest une attaque contre leur conomie numrique, ce qui nest pas vraiment le cas . Reuters continue et ajoute que Pierre Moscovici, le Commissaire europen  lconomie et aux finances, dclara de son ct que les grandes entreprises numriques devaient  payer leur juste part dimpts, car ce dont nous parlons ici, cest lquit , soulignant ainsi quil ne sagit pas dune chasse aux sorcires qui est mene contre les entreprises technologiques amricaines, mais dune question de justice. Bien que la dlgation amricaine nait pas fait de commentaires au sortir de la runion, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, a dj dclar en dbut danne quil  soppose fermement aux propositions de nimporte quel pays visant  distinguer les entreprises numriques , soulignant ainsi que ces entreprises ont t des contributeurs cls de lconomie amricaine.

Pour galement apporter des arguments favorables  cette taxation, un participant du G20, qui a requis lanonymat afin de pouvoir mieux sexprimer sur les changes qui ont eu lieu, affirme que  nous ne pouvons pas accepter que nos PME (petites et moyennes entreprises) aient un niveau dimposition suprieur de 40 points par rapport au niveau de taxation des gants de lInternet . Fuchs, galement secrtaire dtat autrichien pour les finances, aurait soutenu que  la taxation devrait tre l o largent est gagn. Et si lconomie numrique gagne de largent partout dans le monde, cela na pas vraiment de sens si elle dclare seulement son revenu aux tats-Unis .

Par ailleurs, mme si cette dernire runion du G20 na pas donn de rsultats concrets, pour le trsorier australien Scott Morrison, les discussions du G20 taient utiles, car elles ont tabli la racine du problme :  personne ne sait  comment mesurer  des fins fiscales la valeur des utilisateurs de donnes qui font usage des services de mdias sociaux comme Facebook en dehors des pays o ces entreprises sont bases.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des diffrentes dclarations des participants  cette runion du G20 ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, ce projet de taxation est-il men pour affaiblir les entreprises amricaines et par-del lconomie amricaine ? 

 ::fleche::  Ou est-ce de bonne guerre que ce projet est men afin de corriger les disparits fiscales ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Grande-Bretagne annonce la  taxe sur les bnfices dtourns , sa rponse  l'optimisation fiscale des multinationales amricaines
 ::fleche::  Le Trsor franais rclamerait plus de 400 millions d'euros  Apple, dans le cadre d'un redressement fiscal sur la priode 2011 - 2013
 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : Bruxelles somme Apple de rembourser  l'Irlande plus de 13 milliards d'euros, un record dans le cadre d'un redressement fiscal
 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : Apple Italia accepte de verser 318 millions d'euros au fisc, une situation qui pourrait crer un prcdent en Europe
 ::fleche::  Oracle ne paye aucun impt au Royaume-Uni, des dputs choqus veulent tablir une liste blanche de socits fiscalement vertueuses

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Bruxelles voudrait que la taxe numrique sur les GAFAM soit adopte d'ici la fin de l'anne,*
*l'Allemagne estimerait que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive * 

L'essor rcent des entreprises numriques, telles que les entreprises du secteur des mdias sociaux, les plateformes collaboratives et les fournisseurs de contenu en ligne, a fortement contribu  la croissance conomique dans l'UE. Or, les rgles fiscales actuelles n'ont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises d'envergure mondiale, virtuelles ou ayant une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle. Le changement a t spectaculaire: sur les 20 plus grandes entreprises mondiales par capitalisation boursire, 9 sont passes au numrique, alors qu'il y a 20 ans, il n'y en avait qu'une. 

Aussi, fin mars, Bruxelles a propos de nouvelles rgles visant  garantir que les activits des entreprises numriques soient imposes dans l'UE d'une manire quitable et propice  la croissance.

Pour la Commission europenne, l'enjeu consiste  tirer le meilleur parti de cette volution tout en veillant  ce que les entreprises numriques paient aussi leur juste part de l'impt. Dans le cas contraire, le risque est rel pour les recettes publiques des tats membres: les entreprises numriques sont actuellement soumises  un taux d'imposition effectif moyen deux fois moins lev que celui applicable  l'conomie traditionnelle dans l'UE.

*Les solutions proposes*

Deux propositions lgislatives distinctes ont t alors prsentes par la Commission pour mieux rpondre  cette problmatique :
La premire initiative vise  rformer les rgles relatives  l'imposition des socits de telle sorte que les bnfices soient enregistrs et taxs l o les entreprises ont une interaction importante avec les utilisateurs par l'intermdiaire de canaux numriques. Cette option constitue la solution  long terme privilgie par la Commission.La seconde proposition rpond  la demande de plusieurs tats membres en faveur d'une taxe provisoire, portant sur les principales activits numriques qui chappent actuellement  toute forme d'imposition dans l'UE.


*Proposition n 1: une rforme commune des rgles de l'UE relatives  l'impt sur les socits applicable aux activits numriques*

Cette proposition permettrait aux tats membres de taxer les bnfices qui sont raliss sur leur territoire, mme si une entreprise n'y est pas prsente physiquement. Les nouvelles rgles garantiraient que les entreprises en ligne contribuent autant aux finances publiques que les entreprises physiques traditionnelles.

Une plateforme numrique est considre comme ayant une prsence numrique imposable ou un tablissement stable virtuel dans un tat membre si elle satisfait  l'un des critres suivants:
elle gnre plus de 7 millions  de produits annuels dans un tat membre;elle compte plus de 100 000 utilisateurs dans un tat membre au cours d'un exercice fiscal;plus de 3000 contrats commerciaux pour des services numriques sont crs entre l'entreprise et les utilisateurs actifs au cours d'un exercice fiscal.
*Proposition n 2: une taxe provisoire sur certains produits tirs d'activits numriques*

La taxe provisoire vise les produits gnrs par des activits o les utilisateurs jouent un rle majeur dans la cration de valeur et qui sont les plus difficiles  prendre en compte par les rgles fiscales actuelles, comme les produits:
tirs de la vente d'espaces publicitaires en ligne;gnrs par les activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux;tirs de la vente de donnes gnres  partir des informations fournies par les utilisateurs.

Valdis Dombrovskis, vice-prsident pour l'euro et le dialogue social, s'est exprim en ces termes: Le passage au numrique apporte des avantages innombrables et ouvre de trs nombreuses perspectives. Toutefois, il ncessite aussi des adaptations de nos rgles et systmes traditionnels. Nous prfrerions que des rgles soient convenues  l'chelle mondiale, notamment au niveau de l'OCDE. Cependant, le montant des bnfices qui chappent actuellement  l'impt est inacceptable. Nous devons d'urgence adapter nos rgles fiscales au 21e sicle en laborant une nouvelle solution globale qui soit viable  long terme.


Pierre Moscovici, commissaire charg des affaires conomiques et financires, de la fiscalit et des douanes, a ajout: L'conomie numrique est une grande chance pour l'Europe et l'Europe,  son tour, est une source norme de recettes pour les entreprises numriques. Mais cette situation o tout le monde est gagnant soulve des inquitudes sur le plan juridique et fiscal. Nos rgles mises en place avant l'existence d'internet ne permettent pas aux tats membres d'imposer les entreprises numriques oprant en Europe lorsqu'elles n'y sont prsentes physiquement que de manire limite ou pas du tout. Cette situation reprsente pour les tats membres un trou noir qui s'agrandit toujours plus, puisque la base d'imposition s'rode. C'est la raison pour laquelle nous proposons une nouvelle norme juridique et une taxe provisoire applicable aux activits numriques.

*Une dcision attendue dici la fin de lanne*

Les ministres des finances de lUnion europenne vont discuter cette semaine de ces propositions visant  imposer une taxe sur le chiffre daffaires numrique des entreprises dici la fin de lanne, selon un document prpar par la prsidence autrichienne.

Si les gouvernements de l'UE conviennent que les rgles fiscales devraient tre modifies pour augmenter les prlvements sur les services numriques qui sont actuellement sous taxs, ils sont en dsaccord sur le processus  suivre pour atteindre cet objectif.

Les plus petits tats dont les taux d'imposition sont moins levs, comme le Luxembourg et l'Irlande, qui accueillent de grandes multinationales amricaines, souhaitent que les rformes de l'UE se conjuguent avec une rforme mondiale de la fiscalit numrique, qui est en discussion depuis des annes.

Les grands tats, tels que la France et lItalie, qui affirment avoir perdu des millions deuros de recettes fiscales en raison du transfert des bnfices imposables des gants du numrique vers les pays  faible fiscalit, souhaitent une solution rapide.

Ils soutiennent la proposition de la Commission europenne visant  instaurer une taxe europenne de 3% sur les recettes numriques des grandes entreprises, qui serait introduite avant la rvision globale des rgles fiscales.

*LAllemagne se dsolidariserait de ce projet*

Le ministre allemand des finances jetterait aux orties son plan sur la fiscalit des grands acteurs du numrique selon le journal allemand Bild, qui a pu consulter un document confidentiel. Ce document du ministre des Finances mentionne que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Le ministre allemand des Finances renoncerait donc  faire payer plus dimpt aux gants de lInternet, notamment Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon.


*Le ministre allemand des Finances, le social-dmocrate (SPD) Olaf Scholz*
Cette dcision serait un changement de cap pour le ministre des Finances social-dmocrate (SPD), Olaf Scholz. Lors des lections de lanne dernire, son parti avait fait campagne en faveur dune augmentation des taxes pour les grandes entreprises du numrique. Le SPD est un des partenaires d'une coalition dirige par la chancelire conservatrice Angela Merkel.

 Le ministre ou le ministre n'a pas encore pris de dcision sur un ou plusieurs instruments , a dclar un porte-parole du ministre des Finances lorsqu'il a t invit  commenter les allgations du quotidien allemand Bild.

 Le dbat est toujours en cours, mme parmi les ministres des finances europens et les pays du G7 / G20. Le gouvernement fdral a toujours pour objectif dassurer une fiscalit quitable des socits Internet , a ajout le porte-parole.

Source : Reuters (1 et 2), CE

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Wikimedia Foundation prvient l'Europe que ses rformes sur le copyright reprsentent une menace, pour l'internet collaboratif et ouvert
 ::fleche::  Des bailleurs de fonds europens crent une coalition pour interdire aux scientifiques bnficiaires, de publier dans des revues payantes ds 2020
 ::fleche::  Huawei russit galement  s'imposer comme second vendeur de smartphones au 2T18 en Europe, malgr un essoufflement dans la rgion EMEA
 ::fleche::  IDC : les ventes de tablettes sont toujours en baisse en Europe au second trimestre, mais Apple et Huawei affichent de la croissance

----------


## pboulanger

si c'est productif, a rapporte l'impt qu'ils sont senss payer mais auquel, grce  des montages moralement discutable, ils chappent... Mais il ne faudrait pas qu'ils oublient des socits comme Colgate-Palmolive qui avait commenc ce genre de choses dans les annes 80....

----------


## MiaowZedong

L'idal, pour ces socits mondialises, serait une taxe mondiale...la mondialisation conomique appelant  une mondialisation politique.  defaut, il faudrait taxer leur CA par pays...ce qui risque d'tre techniquement une usine  gaz.

Je pense qu'en termes de mondialisation, ce qui est aujourd'hui possible techniquement et conomiquement est trs en avance de ce qui est possible culturellement, et donc politiquement. C'est dommage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le ministre allemand des Finances renoncerait donc  faire payer plus dimpt aux gants de lInternet, notamment Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon.


Ce sont tous les paradis fiscaux au sein de l'UE qui doivent tre content (Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte).
Parce qu'il me semble qu'un jour il y a aura un vote o les 28 nations de l'UE devront se prononcer, et il faut que les 28 votent pour un impt sur les GAFA pour que la loi passe, c'est a ?
Si l'Allemagne est contre, c'est fini, plus de taxation des GAFA.
Du coup des paradis fiscaux pourront voter pour la taxation (contre leur intrts) et passer pour des gentils ("Oh zut ! Nous n'avons pas russi  tre tous d'accord pour taxer les GAFA  ::(:  Quel dommage...").




> defaut, il faudrait taxer leur CA par pays...ce qui risque d'tre techniquement une usine  gaz.


Avec le Chiffre d'Affaire a fonctionnerait peut tre, parce que les bnfices a ne fonctionne pas...
Aujourd'hui les entreprises s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de bnfice dans les pays o les taxes sont levs, elles font en sorte de pay leur impts dans un pays o l'entreprise peut s'arranger pour avoir un taux avantageux.

Starbucks, Amazon, Google : la colre du fisc britannique



> C'est la thse de Starbucks. L'enseigne de cafs assure n'avoir ralis de bnfices au Royaume-Uni qu'une seule fois en quinze ans de prsence. trange que le gant de Seattle continue  mener cette mission philanthropique au pays des buveurs de th! Troy Alstead, son directeur financier amricain, a essay de convaincre les parlementaires de ses difficults, arguant par exemple de la lourdeur des loyers. Nous avons des soucis de rentabilit, plaide-t-il. On y travaille. Nous ne sommes pas du tout satisfaits. Mais a n'a rien  voir avec de l'vasion fiscale.
> 
> Pour la prsidente du comit parlementaire, Margaret Hodge, cela ne sonne pas vrai. *Elle a rappel les 6 % de royalties verses par ses cafs anglais  une structure intermdiaire base aux Pays-Bas*, ou des prts immobiliers souscrits auprs de la maison mre  des taux 2 points suprieurs  ceux du march.


Starbucks ne gnre pas de profit en France ou au Royaume Uni.
Starbucks na pas pay dimpt en France depuis son installation



> Attention, on parle ici seulement de limpt sur les bnfices. Le groupe paie bien ses charges sociales, autres impts et taxes. Mais aucun impt sur les socits. *Pour une raison simple : lantenne franaise de la chane de caf ne fait pas de bnfices. Pas de profits, pas de taxes, cest logique.* Pourtant, au regard des dclarations de la direction et du rythme de croissance du rseau sur le territoire, la socit parat aller plutt bien.





> L'idal, pour ces socits mondialises, serait une taxe mondiale...


Malheureusement nous ne sommes pas dans le monde des bisounours.
Le monde rel ce n'est pas un monde idal.

Les paradis fiscaux se battront pour garder leur privilges, ils veulent attirer les grosses entreprises chez eux.
L on est  l'poque du libre change mondial o tout passe sans taxes, et les grosses entreprises ont les moyens de se payer des quipes d'avocats qui vont trouver des failles pour faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.
Les grosses entreprises peuvent corrompre des gouvernements pour viter les ennuis.

Les nations sont trop faible pour pouvoir se dfendre.

----------


## fredinkan

Un truc qui peut faire grincer des dents mais fonctionnerait en l'tat serait un impot sur chiffre d'affaire et non plus sur bnfice...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe sur les GAFAM : la France tente de trouver un compromis et propose des approches alternatives*
*comme ajouter une clause de caducit* 

L'essor rcent des entreprises numriques, telles que les entreprises du secteur des mdias sociaux, les plateformes collaboratives et les fournisseurs de contenu en ligne, a fortement contribu  la croissance conomique dans l'UE. Or, les rgles fiscales actuelles n'ont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises d'envergure mondiale, virtuelles ou ayant une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle. Le changement a t spectaculaire: sur les 20 plus grandes entreprises mondiales par capitalisation boursire, 9 sont passes au numrique, alors qu'il y a 20 ans, il n'y en avait qu'une. 

Aussi, fin mars, Bruxelles a propos de nouvelles rgles visant  garantir que les activits des entreprises numriques soient imposes dans l'UE d'une manire quitable et propice  la croissance.

Pour la Commission europenne, l'enjeu consiste  tirer le meilleur parti de cette volution tout en veillant  ce que les entreprises numriques paient aussi leur juste part de l'impt. Dans le cas contraire, le risque est rel pour les recettes publiques des tats membres: les entreprises numriques sont actuellement soumises  un taux d'imposition effectif moyen deux fois moins lev que celui applicable  l'conomie traditionnelle dans l'UE.

Deux propositions lgislatives distinctes ont t alors prsentes par la Commission pour mieux rpondre  cette problmatique :
La premire initiative vise  rformer les rgles relatives  l'imposition des socits de telle sorte que les bnfices soient enregistrs et taxs l o les entreprises ont une interaction importante avec les utilisateurs par l'intermdiaire de canaux numriques. Cette option constitue la solution  long terme privilgie par la Commission.La seconde proposition rpond  la demande de plusieurs tats membres en faveur d'une taxe provisoire, portant sur les principales activits numriques qui chappent actuellement  toute forme d'imposition dans l'UE.
Nanmoins, lEurope narrive toujours pas  se mettre daccord. D'ailleurs, d'aprs un document confidentiel du ministre des Finances consult par le journal allemand Bild, il tait mentionn que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Des dclarations qui soulignent quelques msententes au sein de l'union sur la question.

*Paris tente de sauver la taxe* 

La France a avanc plusieurs ides samedi auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord sur linstauration dune taxe sur les entreprises du numrique. Paris nest pas hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe, a indiqu un haut responsable franais samedi.

 On est prt  donner plus de recettes. a ne me semble pas illgitime de donner quelque chose  lIrlande , a-t-il dit.

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, lun des plus fervents partisans de cette taxation, a tent de trouver un compromis en proposant dajouter une  clause de caducit   ce nouvel impt.

La proposition prvoit de supprimer la taxation ds quun accord est trouv au niveau mondial avec les poids lourds de linternet.

Cette proposition a t accueillie comme une avance par les partenaires europens.


*Le ministre allemand des Finances, le social-dmocrate (SPD) Olaf Scholz*
Cette question de la taxation des GAFA fait apparatre des divisions entre les Etats membres de lUnion europenne. LAllemagne a rclam samedi, par la voix de son ministre des Finances Olaf Scholz, un dlai avant son instauration tout en admettant quun accord pourrait tre trouv dici la fin de lanne.

 Il est ncessaire de prendre le temps de dbattre mais nous sommes tout  fait disposs  trouver une solution sous peu , a dclar Olaf Scholz  Vienne, o il participe  une runion de ses homologues de lUE.

Le pays avait accueilli avec rserve la proposition de la Commission europenne de fixer  3% le taux de la taxe transitoire sur le chiffre daffaires impose aux gants dinternet, en attendant une rforme fiscale en profondeur. Au total, environ 200 groupes pourraient tre concerns par une telle taxation, dont le rendement slverait  prs de cinq milliards deuros  lchelle europenne.

Soutenu par la France, le projet est en revanche combattu par dautres Etats membres, comme lIrlande, o sigent certains groupes viss, et des pays nordiques, qui redoutent les effets sur les secteurs de linnovation ainsi que dventuelles reprsailles commerciales amricaines.

Le ministre irlandais des Finances Paschal Donohoe soutient pour sa part lide dun accord mondial et non dune taxe europenne. La mesure doit tre adopte  lunanimit.
Selon des responsables europens, Berlin veut pour sa part sassurer que le dispositif envisag  Bruxelles naura aucune incidence sur ses constructeurs automobiles.

Rappelons que l'adoption d'une telle taxe doit se faire  l'unanimit. 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la clause de caducit ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'ide d'une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux ?
 ::fleche::  Devrait-on donc le faire pour tous les paradis fiscaux ?
 ::fleche::  Cette approche vous semble-t-elle la plus raisonnable ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La France veut se dbarrasser des logiciels US au sein de son service de renseignement, la souverainet technologique est-elle possible d'ici 10 ans ?
 ::fleche::  France : les hackers de la gendarmerie auraient une arme secrte contre le chiffrement, qui serait en service depuis environ un an
 ::fleche::  Les 12 failles humaines de la scurit IT en 2018, par Christophe da Fonseca, Sales Development Manager France chez Paessler AG
 ::fleche::  Google France annonce la fermeture de sa page Google+, un aveu de l'chec du rseau social du gant de la recherche en ligne ?
 ::fleche::  Une tude rvle que l'automatisation pourrait dtruire plus de 2 millions d'emplois en France, mais va-t-elle en crer beaucoup plus ?

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Bruno Le Maire critique les membres de l'UE qui sopposent encore  la taxation des GAFA*
*Estimant que le moment est venu de prendre une dcision*

La monte en puissance des entreprises du numrique comme celles du secteur des mdias sociaux, les plateformes collaboratives et les fournisseurs de contenu en ligne a fortement contribu  lessor conomique de lUE. Malheureusement, les dispositions lgales actuelles nont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises denvergure mondiale, virtuelles ou ayant une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle.

Sexprimant lors du sommet France Digitale Day qui a runi  Bercy des leadeurs du numrique cette semaine  Paris, le ministre franais de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a appel les autres pays de lUnion europenne  afficher un soutien sans faille  la proposition de loi dfendue par la France qui vise  instaurer une taxe ciblant les gants de lindustrie technologique communment regroups sous le nom  GAFA .

 Le manque de volont et de courage des pays qui tentent encore de prendre une dcision va alimenter une vague de populisme  travers lEurope , a confi Le Maire, estimant que  le moment est venu de prendre une dcision .


Cette proposition devrait fixer  3 % le taux de la taxe transitoire sur le chiffre daffaires impose aux gants dinternet, en attendant une rforme fiscale en profondeur. Au total, environ 200 groupes pourraient tre concerns par une telle taxation, dont le rendement slverait  prs de cinq milliards deuros  lchelle europenne.

Introduit  lorigine par la France et lAllemagne, ce projet de loi visant  taxer les grandes entreprises technologiques exerant dans lUnion europenne en fonction de leur chiffre daffaires a reu au fil du temps le soutien de nombreux pays de lUE, mais aussi la dsapprobation de quelques partenaires europens, comme lIrlande, qui redoutent les effets dltres de son adoption sur les secteurs de linnovation ainsi que dventuelles reprsailles commerciales amricaines.

Bruno Le Maire a une nouvelle fois dplor lindcision des tats membres de lUnion europenne face  cette proposition de loi, alors que la France et  ses allis  sur cette question tentent de crer de conditions favorables au dveloppement rapide des startups et dencourager les investissements internationaux dans les entreprises technologiques.

Le Maire dfend lide selon laquelle la nouvelle taxe ne serait quun moyen duniformiser les rgles du jeu, et non un instrument de pression qui permettrait de pnaliser les entreprises de technologie :  Nous avons besoin de la taxe sur GAFA afin davoir le mme taux dimposition pour toutes les entreprises  travers lEurope , a-t-il dclar  ce propos. Par la voix de son ministre, la France continue de rclamer et desprer une dcision europenne avant la fin de lanne.

Par ailleurs, le ministre franais de lconomie a fait part de ses inquitudes grandissantes vis--vis de la puissance actuelle des gants amricains de la technologie et des investissements agressifs oprs par la Chine dans des domaines tels que lintelligence artificielle, les vhicules autonomes, les drones et linformatique quantique. Il craint que ces lments laissent lEurope  la merci des entreprises technologiques trangres si rien nest fait pour augmenter les investissements locaux.

 On ne peut pas compter uniquement sur le secteur priv pour mener la course technologique, car les cots sont tels que la souverainet est forcment un enjeu d'investissement public. L'Europe doit dcider d'octroyer des normes investissements dans des technologies cls. J'en vois trois : l'intelligence artificielle, l'espace et le stockage des nergies renouvelables , a-t-il prcis.

 La question se pose de savoir si nous voulons rester un pays souverain du point de vue technologique ou si nous voulons nous contenter dutiliser la technologie dentreprises amricaines et chinoises , a conclu le ministre franais.

*Source* : La Tribune

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : de nouveaux tats de l'UE adhrent  l'initiative franaise, malgr ses lacunes
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : la proposition franaise ne fait pas l'unanimit dans l'UE, mais la coopration renforce envisage en dernier recours
 ::fleche::  L'UE envisagerait de contraindre les gants de l'Internet  agir plus vite quand il s'agit de supprimer du contenu illgal de leurs plateformes
 ::fleche::  Taxe sur les GAFAM : la France tente de trouver un compromis et propose des approches alternatives comme ajouter une clause de caducit

----------


## GruntZ

Par quel miracle de lobbying GAFAM est il devenu GAFA ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Par quel miracle de lobbying GAFAM est il devenu GAFA ?


C'est bien plus rare d'entendre parler de GAFAM que de GAFA.
Le terme GAFA est utilis en quasi exclusivit en europe, GAFAM je ne l'ai entendu qu'en france ...

----------


## GruntZ

> C'est bien plus rare d'entendre parler de GAFAM que de GAFA.
> Le terme GAFA est utilis en quasi exclusivit en europe, GAFAM je ne l'ai entendu qu'en france ...


C'est bien la preuve que le lobbying marche auprs de l'Union Europenne o "[...] les champions toutes catgories sont les amricains Microsoft et ExxonMobil [...]" !
Ou comment s'acheter une conduite pour 4,5M / an (chiffre de 2015 : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...peenne-1050377)

Si le M de Microsoft napparat plus, ce n'est certes pas  cause d'un changement d'attitude positif de sa part, son modle devenant au contraire de plus en plus proche de celui des autres GAFA : collecte de donnes tous azimuts, et sur-exploitation marchande de ces dernires.

----------


## fredinkan

> Si le M de Microsoft napparat plus, ce n'est certes pas  cause d'un changement d'attitude positif de sa part, son modle devenant au contraire de plus en plus proche de celui des autres GAFA : collecte de donnes tous azimuts, et sur-exploitation marchande de ces dernires.


Attention tout de mme.
La politique de confidentialit de MS a beaucoup volu, pas uniquement en mal.
Pour les clients europens, ils taient proche de GDPR trs tt comparativement aux autres GAFA. Je pense qu'ils sont attaquables sur bien d'autres sujets avant celui-ci.

Aprs c'est clair que a reste du monstre tentaculaire qui profite du moindre flou juridique pour payer le moins possible.

----------


## Uther

Disons que parler de GAFAM, GAFA ou autre est de toute faon rducteur. Ce mme nom est utilis pour parler de chose qui sont parfois relies mais pas toujours directement, et en tout cas pas de manire automatique comme les nouvelles technologies, l'vasion fiscale , de collecte de donne personnelle, position dominante, capacit d'influence des masses, ... 

Suivant ce dont quoi on parle, on peut toujours en carter une ou plusieurs socits du groupe. Et puis certains gros du domaine de l'vasion fiscale ne sont pas dans le domaine de l'informatique comme par exemple ExxonMobil.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe sur les GAFA :  les prtextes a suffit, je veux un accord et surtout je veux une dcision ,*
*Le Maire dnonce les hsitations des Europens * 

L'essor rcent des entreprises numriques, telles que les entreprises du secteur des mdias sociaux, les plateformes collaboratives et les fournisseurs de contenu en ligne, a fortement contribu  la croissance conomique dans l'UE. Or, les rgles fiscales actuelles n'ont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises d'envergure mondiale, virtuelles ou ayant une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle. Le changement a t spectaculaire: sur les 20 plus grandes entreprises mondiales par capitalisation boursire, 9 sont passes au numrique, alors qu'il y a 20 ans, il n'y en avait qu'une. 

Aussi, fin mars, Bruxelles a propos de nouvelles rgles visant  garantir que les activits des entreprises numriques soient imposes dans l'UE d'une manire quitable et propice  la croissance.

Pour la Commission europenne, l'enjeu consiste  tirer le meilleur parti de cette volution tout en veillant  ce que les entreprises numriques paient aussi leur juste part de l'impt. Dans le cas contraire, le risque est rel pour les recettes publiques des tats membres: les entreprises numriques sont actuellement soumises  un taux d'imposition effectif moyen deux fois moins lev que celui applicable  l'conomie traditionnelle dans l'UE.

Deux propositions lgislatives distinctes ont t alors prsentes par la Commission pour mieux rpondre  cette problmatique :
La premire initiative vise  rformer les rgles relatives  l'imposition des socits de telle sorte que les bnfices soient enregistrs et taxs l o les entreprises ont une interaction importante avec les utilisateurs par l'intermdiaire de canaux numriques. Cette option constitue la solution  long terme privilgie par la Commission.La seconde proposition rpond  la demande de plusieurs tats membres en faveur d'une taxe provisoire, portant sur les principales activits numriques qui chappent actuellement  toute forme d'imposition dans l'UE.
Mais lEurope a du mal  se mettre daccord. D'ailleurs, en septembre, un document confidentiel du ministre des Finances consult par le journal allemand Bild a mentionn que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Des dclarations qui soulignent quelques msententes au sein de l'union sur la question.

*La raction de la France*

Soutenu par la France, le projet est en revanche combattu par dautres Etats membres, dont lIrlande, la Finlande, la Sude et la Rpublique tchque. Les rformes touchant  la fiscalit dans lUE doivent tre approuves  lunanimit des Etats membres.


Aussi, dans un premier temps, en septembre, la France a avanc plusieurs ides auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord. Paris a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, lun des plus fervents partisans de cette taxation, a tent de trouver un compromis en proposant dajouter une  clause de caducit   ce nouvel impt. La proposition prvoit de supprimer la taxation ds quun accord est trouv au niveau mondial avec les poids lourds de linternet. Cette proposition a t accueillie comme une avance par les partenaires europens.

Malheureusement, cela n'a pas permis de faire avancer les choses d'une manire significative. Aussi, jeudi, Bruno Le Maire a dnonc les tergiversations de certains pays europens sur linstauration de cette taxe, prvenant que labsence de dcision pourrait tre sanctionne dans les urnes lors des europennes de mai 2019.

 Les discussions, a suffit, les palabres a suffit, les prtextes a suffit (...) Je veux un accord et surtout je veux une dcision , a dclar le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances sur Public Snat.  Des millions de citoyens aujourdhui ne comprennent plus labsence de dcision  et demanderont des comptes  leurs dirigeants sur les dcisions prises pour les protger et les dfendre, et notamment en matire dquit fiscale, lors de la campagne en vue des lections europennes du 26 mai 2019, a-t-il prvenu.

Pour Bruno Le Maire,  ce qui coince (...) cest comme toujours en Europe, cest le manque de volont politique (car) tous les problmes techniques ont t rgls . 

Selon Le Maire, ce sont principalement les plus petits pays tels le Luxembourg et l'Irlande, qui s'opposent aux propositions. Ils appliquent en effet souvent des tarifs plus avantageux, ce qui fait que des gants comme Google, Amazon, Facebook ou Apple installent prcisment leur sige europen dans ces pays. Le ministre franais fait enfin observer qu'une PME en France ou en Allemagne paie en moyenne quatorze pour cent d'impts en plus que les gants technologiques amricains.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'Allemagne soutient un taux dimposition minimum mondial pour les gants du numrique*
*Encourageant  la lutte commune contre lvitement fiscal*

Lmergence du numrique a vu la naissance de nombreuses entreprises des mdias sociaux, des plateformes collaboratives et des fournisseurs de contenu en ligne dont les activits restent en majorit dans le domaine virtuel. En plus de ces entreprises, plusieurs grandes entreprises, qui existaient bien avant lavnement du numrique, ont restreint ou annul leur prsence physique pour basculer dans le virtuel. Sur les 20 plus grandes entreprises mondiales par capitalisation boursire, 9 sont passes au numrique, alors qu'il y a 20 ans, il n'y en avait qu'une. 

Ce changement contribue bien videment  lessor conomique dans lUnion europenne, cependant, les dispositions lgales actuelles dans lunion nont pas t conues pour prendre en charge ces entreprises denvergure mondiale et exerant quasi totalement dans le virtuel avec une prsence physique restreinte ou nulle. La Commission europenne a vu dans cette prsence virtuelle croissante un risque rel pour les recettes publiques des tats membres, car ces entreprises numriques sont actuellement soumises  un taux d'imposition effectif moyen deux fois moins lev que celui applicable  l'conomie traditionnelle dans l'UE.

Pour garantir une imposition des activits des entreprises numriques dans lUnion europenne et afin dtablir lquit en elles et les entreprises de lconomie traditionnelle, Bruxelles a propos, le 21  mars dernier, son plan de taxation des gants du numrique qui prvoit un taux de 3 % applicable  aux produits gnrs par des activits numriques o les utilisateurs jouent un rle majeur dans la cration de valeur et qui sont les plus difficiles  prendre en compte par les rgles fiscales actuelles. , c'est--dire, applicable  la vente d'espaces publicitaires en ligne ; aux activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux ; et  la vente de donnes gnres  partir des informations fournies par les utilisateurs.


Cependant, contrairement  la France qui a avanc plusieurs propositions sur la question auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord en vue de la mise en uvre de la taxe sur les activits des gants amricains du numrique communment regroups sous le nom  GAFA , plusieurs autres Etats europens, en loccurrence les plus petits pays tels que le Luxembourg et l'Irlande, s'opposent aux propositions. Ces Etats ont, par ailleurs, fait lobjet de critiques de la part du ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances, le 18 octobre dernier.

En outre, selon le journal allemand Bild, le ministre allemand des finances aurait renonc, le 5 septembre dernier,  faire payer plus dimpt  Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon et  des plateformes numriques telles que YouTube et Airbnb, estimant que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Toute fois, le ministre allemand des Finances a dclar ce dimanche tre favorable au plan europen de taxation des activits des gants du numrique.

Selon Yahoo, le ministre allemand des Finances a soutenu, ce dimanche dans un entretien accord  lhebdomadaire  Welt am Sonntag , un taux dimposition minimum mondial pour les multinationales.  Nous avons besoin d'un taux d'imposition minimum valable au niveau mondial, qu'aucun tat ne puisse en sortir , a dclar Olaf Scholz, social-dmocrate au gouvernement de coalition de la chancelire conservatrice Angela Merkel, a rapport Yahoo.

Selon le ministre Scholz, les plateformes numriques  aggravent un problme que nous connaissons bien grce  la mondialisation et que nous essayons de contrer,  savoir, le transfert des bnfices vers des rgions conomiquement avantageuses . 

Selon Yahoo, Scholz a par ailleurs lanc une initiative pour inciter les Etats  soutenir le plan europen contre lvitement fiscal des plateformes numriques avec  lappui un dbut de plan de lOCDE (Organisation de Coopration et de Dveloppement Economiques) destin  lutter contre la fraude fiscale transfrontalire.  Nous avons besoin de mcanismes coordonns qui empchent le dplacement des revenus vers les paradis fiscaux , a dclar Scholz. En effet, la proposition du 21 mars dernier, comprenait le plan de taxation comme mesure transitoire et un plan mondial de lOCDE comme un plan  long terme.  

Toute fois, Berlin s'inquite dune potentielle menace sur les exportations allemandes dautomobiles avec la mise en uvre du plan  de taxation de lUE contre les gants de la Silicon Valley. LAllemagne et dautres pays de lUE tels que lIrlande craignent que limposition de la taxe europenne ait des consquences nfastes sur leur conomie et sur lUnion, notamment une ventuelle guerre commerciale  grande chelle entre l'UE et les tats-Unis.

Mais lhsitation des partenaires europens de la France na pas empch le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, dannoncer le jeudi dernier qu'il allait, dans les prochains jours, exhorter les membres de l'UE  s'engager  soutenir le plan de taxe.   

*Source :* Yahoo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  L'ANSSI publie en open source le code de CLIP OS, son systme d'exploitation scuris, est-ce un bon candidat pour l'OS souverain franais ?
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soutenu par la France, le projet est en revanche combattu par dautres Etats membres, dont lIrlande, la Finlande, la Sude et la Rpublique tchque. Les rformes touchant  la fiscalit dans lUE doivent tre approuves  lunanimit des Etats membres.


Ce projet est mauvais pour le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas et Malte mais pourtant l'Irlande est le seul des paradis fiscaux de l'UE  afficher qu'il combat le projet.
Les autres sont plus discret.
Il suffit d'un pays qui refuse pour que la loi ne passe pas, c'est quasi impossible qu'un projet de loi soit approuv  lunanimit par 28 pays.




> Pour Bruno Le Maire,  ce qui coince (...) cest comme toujours en Europe, cest le manque de volont politique (car) tous les problmes techniques ont t rgls .


Les paradis fiscaux cherchent  se dfendre, ils auraient beaucoup  perde si ils ne pouvaient plus proposer des impts  0,005% comme l'Irlande  Apple :
LA FORMULE MAGIQUE D'APPLE POUR PAYER 0,005% D'IMPT EN EUROPE




> En outre, selon le journal allemand Bild, le ministre allemand des finances aurait renonc, le 5 septembre dernier,  faire payer plus dimpt  Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon et  des plateformes numriques telles que YouTube et Airbnb, estimant que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive .


La diabolisation des grandes entreprises n'est peut tre pas productive mais en attendant c'est normal de critiquer des entreprises qui font des milliards de bnfice et qui ne paient quasiment pas d'impt, on ne va pas les applaudir pour leur capacit  prendre des initiatives...




> Mais lhsitation des partenaires europens de la France na pas empch le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, dannoncer le jeudi dernier qu'il allait, dans les prochains jours, exhorter les membres de l'UE  s'engager  soutenir le plan de taxe.


Il peut toujours essayer, mais a ne sert  rien, il y a aura toujours un pays pour bloquer le projet. (les politiciens franais promettent de changer l'UE, alors que la France pse moins d'1/28 dans le processus de dcision...)
Le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas et Malte ne vont pas se saboter...




> Toute fois, Berlin s'inquite dune potentielle menace sur les exportations allemandes dautomobiles avec la mise en uvre du plan  de taxation de lUE contre les gants de la Silicon Valley. LAllemagne et dautres pays de lUE tels que lIrlande craignent que limposition de la taxe europenne ait des consquences nfastes sur leur conomie et sur lUnion, notamment une ventuelle guerre commerciale  grande chelle entre l'UE et les tats-Unis.


Une guerre commerciale entre l'UE et les USA peut tre une bonne chose sur le long terme. ( la base on nous disait que l'UE servait  nous dfendre face aux USA, pour l'instant j'ai encore rien vu)
a va peut tre motiv des entreprises  se crer dans l'UE.

Bon aprs l'Allemagne va exporter moins de voitures aux USA, mais ce n'est pas notre problme  ::P:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il suffit d'un pays qui refuse pour que la loi ne passe pas, c'est quasi impossible qu'un projet de loi soit approuv  lunanimit par 28 pays.


Pourquoi tu viens te plaindre que tous les mauvais trucs qui se passent en France viennent de l'UE alors ? Comment c'est possible que l'UE impose quoi que ce soit, puisque cela voudrait dire que les 28 pays sont tombs d'accord pour le mettre en place (donc la France aussi), et tu dis que c'est quasi-impossible ?

C'est quasi-impossible, mais  t'couter rler 50 fois par jour, on a quand mme l'impression qu'ils arrivent  se mettre d'accord trs rgulirement pour faire chier les peuples non ? 

Du coup, ils arrivent  se mettre d'accord ou pas ? Faudrait savoir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi tu viens te plaindre que tous les mauvais trucs qui se passent en France viennent de l'UE alors ?


Toutes les lois de l'UE ne sont pas vot  lunanimit.

Par exemple il y a des lois qui sont impos aux pays de l'UE et qui viennent des GOPE (Grandes orientations des politiques conomiques).
 la base ce ne sont pas des lois mais juste des recommandations, les tats crer des lois pour respecter ces GOPES et elles ne sont pas vot par les 28...
Officiellement l'UE dit que les tats ne sont pas oblig de suivre ces recommandations...

L'Union europenne assume : la loi El Khomri, c'est elle(J'en ai rien  foutre que Macron ait boss  l'laboration de projet, a ne change rien, c'est un truc de l'UE.)



> L'ouvrir trs grand, c'est l'une des choses que Jean-Claude - il ne peut y avoir de choix dmocratique contre les traits europens - Juncker fait le mieux. Aussi a-t-il trouv judicieux, dans un rcent entretien au journal Le Monde de formuler ces quelques regrets:  voir les ractions que suscite la loi travail, *je n'ose pas m'imaginer quelle aurait t la raction de la rue,  Paris ou  Marseille, si votre pays avait d appliquer des rformes comme celles qui ont t imposes aux Grecs*. Ah, ces Franais rtifs! Comme il est dommage de ne pouvoir vitrifier leur conomie avec cette mme brutalit joyeuse dont on  us contre l'conomie grecque!


Ce que l'UE a impos  la Grce elle finira par l'imposer  la France.
C'est pas avec plus d'austrit que tu vas relancer la croissance.

Avec l'UE les rglementations peuvent arriver par plusieurs chemins.
C'est un gros bordel :



Par exemple le vote pour l'interdiction du glyphosate n'tait pas un vote  lunanimit il me semble.
De toute faon l'UE ne sera peut tre plus un problme pour trs longtemps...
Dans quelques annes il se peut qu'elle clate comme l'URSS.

Il faut faire le bilan est constater que c'est un chec, a a toujours t un frein pour nous. (Quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas pourquoi s'acharnner ? L'UE n'a jamais rien produit de positif.)
Mais c'est pratique pour que les grosses entreprises US paient un minimum dimpt.  :;):

----------


## blbird

Le problme de l'UE c'est qu'elle est intrinsquement nolibrale depuis ses dbuts, et mine par les intrts financiers d'une minorit imposs  tous.

----------


## Cassoulatine

Les enfers fiscaux se plaignent des non-enfers fiscaux ... Ba ouais vous pouvez pas taxer infiniment sans que les gens fuient ...

Au fait la demande d'une taxe mondiale par le biais de l'OCDE c'est juste la tentative de cration d'une dictature mondiale.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Toutes les lois de l'UE ne sont pas vot  lunanimit.


Non, mais si a passe, c'est donc que la majorit tait pour non ? Ce n'est donc pas "impos", mais mis en place avec consentement des concerns, puisqu'ils ont eux-mmes dcid d'entrer dans ce systme. 





> Par exemple* il y a des lois qui sont impos aux pays de l'UE et qui viennent des GOPE* (Grandes orientations des politiques conomiques).
> * la base ce ne sont pas des lois mais juste des recommandations*, *les tats crer des lois pour respecter ces GOPES et elles ne sont pas vot par les 28*...
> *Officiellement l'UE dit que les tats ne sont pas oblig de suivre ces recommandations...*


Donc il y a des lois imposes par l'UE aux pays de celle-ci, mais en fait ce sont les pays en question qui font des lois pour respecter ces lois imposes, mais qui en fait ne sont pas des lois, mais des suggestions qu'il n'est pas obligatoire de suivre ? 

Tu te rend compte qu'en 3 lignes, tu arrive  raconter tout et son contraire ? 

Et oui on sait, "tu raconte mal", "tu comprend mal" surtout.

Mais oui, directement, les GOPE n'obligent pas un pays  mettre en place des lois prcises, elles demandent d'arriver  un rsultat, libre au pays concern de mettre en place les lois qu'ils veut pour arriver  ce rsultat.

Par exemple, tout ce qui tait dans la loi Travail et  ct, ne venait pas des GOPE, une bonne partie venait de Macron, mais c'est plus simple pour lui de dire que tout vient des GOPE, comme a ce n'est pas lui qui passe pour le mchant, mais l'UE. 

Les personnes qui proposent les GOPE, sont choisies par les chefs de gouvernement, et valids par le parlement europen, donc t'inquite pas qu'ils sont bien choisis en fonction de leurs ides, et que donc ce que nous "impose l'UE", c'est juste la continuit de la volont des gouvernements au pouvoir actuellement, et donc exactement ce qui se passerait au sein de chaque pays sans l'UE, sauf que l, on peut en plus dire qu'on n'y est pour rien pour pouvoir tre rlu, c'est tout bnf...

C'est juste de la communication de base pour les gogos. Mais apparemment, a fonctionne bien...

----------


## Uther

C'est un fait courant d'accuser lEurope de mener une certaine politique alors que ce n'est que le rsultat des lections. Si lEurope  une politique conomique librale, c'est tout simplement parce que quasiment toutes les lections europennes et nationales, dans les principaux pays d'Europe (y compris en France), ces vingt dernires annes, ont lu des dirigeants dont l'conomie librale est le modle central. Ce qui fait que mcaniquement, les instances dirigeantes de l'Europe ont la mme politique. 

Si on enlve l'Europe, les mmes problmes se poseront au niveau national avec les mmes rponses. Si on veut une politique diffrente, il faut avant tout lire des personnes diffrentes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est un fait courant d'accuser lEurope de mener une certaine politique alors que ce n'est que le rsultat des lections. Si lEurope  une politique conomique librale, c'est tout simplement parce que quasiment toutes les lections europennes et nationales, dans les principaux pays d'Europe (y compris en France), ces vingt dernires annes, ont lu des dirigeants dont l'conomie librale est le modle central. Ce qui fait que mcaniquement, les instances dirigeantes de l'Europe ont la mme politique. 
> 
> Si on enlve l'Europe, les mmes problmes se poseront au niveau national et on aura pas plus de rponse. Si on veut une politique diffrentes, il faut avant tout lire des personnes diffrentes.


Tout  fait. C'est ce qu'on fait, avec une certaine russite, les portugais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un fait courant d'accuser lEurope de mener une certaine politique alors que ce n'est que le rsultat des lections.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, il y a des directions de l'UE qui ne changent pas.
Il y a une idologie qui reste depuis longtemps.

Dans l'UE il y a des gens non lus qui ont normment de pouvoir.




> Si on veut une politique diffrentes, il faut avant tout lire des personnes diffrentes.


Mais il y a du nouveau dans l'UE, il y a Viktor Orbn en Hongrie, il y a un mlange gauche / droite en Italie  :8-): , les allemands finiront par russir  se dbarrasser de Merkel  ::P: .
En France il n'y a pas d'espoir, on fera surement encore pire que Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron  ::vomi:: 
Il y a peut tre de l'espoir  avoir du ct de la Bulgarie, de la Finlande, de l'Autriche.


Il y a un traite en Grce et a c'est triste.
Il parait que la Grce pourrait faire un dfaut de paiement, se barrer de l'euro et se retrouver sans dette :



L'UE c'est des trahisons comme Sarkozy qui ne respecte pas le NON des Franais :
Trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe - Rejet par rfrendum

Ok sans l'UE nous serions peut tre dans une situation catastrophique similaire.
Mais l'UE entrane des dpenses inutiles.
L'UE nous cote plus qu'elle nous rapporte.
L'euro est une monnaie qui n'est pas du tout adapt  la France.

----------


## Uther

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, il y a des directions de l'UE qui ne changent pas.
> Il y a une idologie qui reste depuis longtemps.


Parce que c'est galement le cas de tous les dirigeants des principaux pays europens. Que ce soit en France, Allemagne, ou au Royaume-Uni, ces vingts dernires annes on a eu que des grands dfenseurs de l'conomie librale, mme ceux qui se rclament de la gauche. Europe ou non le rsultat aurait t le mme.




> Dans l'UE il y a des gens non lus qui ont normment de pouvoir.


Ces personnes non lues, sont nommes par des personnes lues. Donc, c'est bien la consquence indirecte des lections. 




> L'UE c'est des trahisons comme Sarkozy qui ne respecte pas le NON des Franais


Trs mauvais exemple pour ton point, et trs bon pour le mien, tant donn que Sarkozy avait parfaitement annonc ce qu'il souhaitait faire et a t lu par des franais lors d'une lection nationale. 
La encore on ne peut que constater qu'on a l'Europe pour laquelle on a vot.




> Mais l'UE entrane des dpenses inutiles.
> L'UE nous cote plus qu'elle nous rapporte.


Si tu compte en impts pays, c'est indiscutable. C'est le principe de solidarit qui fait aussi que certains payent l'ISF alors que d'autres sont non imposables.
Maintenant est ce que tout se mesure en terme de transfert direct dimpt et de subvention ? Le dveloppement des pays de la zone Euro nous profite galement et pour le coup c'est difficile  chiffrer, tout comme le rapprochement politique des pays de l'union, la libert de circulation, ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces personnes non lues sont nommes par des personnes lues. Donc si c'est la consquence indirecte des lections.


C'est de la merde.
Les lections europennes nintressent personne.
Le taux dabstention est norme, alors que l'UE pse plus sur la France que le gouvernement Franais.

On vote pour des gens qui font n'importe quoi comme promesses, de toute faon ils n'essaieront pas de les tenir et mme si ils essayaient il ne pourraient pas.
Par exemple aux prsidentielles, Macron, Hamon, Melenchon, Fillon, proposaient tous de modifier l'UE, mais ils ne le peuvent pas ! La France n'est pas le chef de l'UE.

Au lieu d'ajouter des intermdiaire on devrait en supprimer.
Les lois devraient directement tre vot par le peuple.
Les politiciens font partie d'une superclasse dconnect de la ralit, souvent ils n'ont jamais eu de vrai boulot et sont content d'tre des parasites.






> Sarkozy avait parfaitement annonc ce qu'il souhaitait faire et a t lu par des franais lors d'une lection nationale


Il a organis un rfrendum et n'a pas respect le rsultat.
Le trait de Lisbonne est une trahison de la dmocratie



> En 2005, les peuples franais et nerlandais avaient refus par rfrendum le projet de trait constitutionnel europen. Le 4 fvrier, au mpris de cette dcision souveraine, le gouvernement veut faire adopter par le Parlement le texte,  peine modifi. Contre ce mpris de la dmocratie, de nombreuses organisations appellent  manifester  Versailles.





> Si tu compte en impts pays, c'est indiscutable.


C'est surtout que sans UE il y aurait beaucoup moins de gens  payer...
Il n'y aurait pas de Bruxelles, ou de Strasbourg, ou je sais pas quoi.
Donc des parasites, des locaux et des traducteurs en moins, etc.




> Rappelons quen 2016 la France a donn 20,5 milliards deuros  lUE (19,5 milliards deuros directement et au minimum 1 milliard deuros de droits de douanes qui ont t ponctionns pour faire baisser artificiellement la contribution apparente des tats membres), laquelle lui en a restitu 11,3. *Cela donne une perte nette de 9,2 milliards deuros*. Pour donner un ordre de grandeur qui parle mieux, cest 26 millions deuros par jour donns en pure perte  lUE !


Le budget augmente, le Royaume Uni se barre, la France va perde encore plus.

===
J'oublierais pas d'aller voter pour un euro-critique aux lections europennes.

----------


## Uther

> C'est de la merde.
> Les lections europennes nintressent personne.
> Le taux dabstention est norme, alors que l'UE pse plus sur la France que le gouvernement Franais.


Sauf que les personne nommes dont tu parles, le sont principalement par des gouvernement nationaux, eux aussi lus avec une abstention assez leve d'ailleurs. 
Donc c'est bien en premier lieu au niveau des lection nationales que ce dcide la politique de lEurope.




> On vote pour des gens qui font n'importe quoi comme promesses, de toute faon ils n'essaieront pas de les tenir et mme si ils essayaient il ne pourraient pas.


Encore problme national.




> Par exemple aux prsidentielles, Macron, Hamon, Melenchon, Fillon, proposaient tous de modifier l'UE, mais ils ne le peuvent pas ! La France n'est pas le chef de l'UE.


Vu qu'on a jamais lu quelqu'un qui voulait le faire, c'est de la pure spculation. Un pays seul ne peut heureusement pas tout changer. Mais il n'y a qu'a voir comment l'Italie fait actuellement bouger les cartes, pour voir que la politique europenne peut bouger, si les pays le veulent vraiment.




> Au lieu d'ajouter des intermdiaire on devrait en supprimer.
> Les lois devraient directement tre vot par le peuple.


Encore un problme national. 
La 5eme rpublique, c'est de la dmocratie reprsentative avec un rgime prsidentiel. La France est un des pays les plus centraliss. Quitter l'Europe ne donnera pas le pouvoir au peuple.




> Les politiciens font partie d'une superclasse dconnect de la ralit, souvent ils n'ont jamais eu de vrai boulot et sont content d'tre des parasites.


Encore un problme non Europen.
Quitter l'Europe ne fera pas disparaitre les politiciens hors sol, on a dj tout ce qu'il faut  Paris.




> Il a organis un rfrendum et n'a pas respect le rsultat.


Mieux que a, il a t largement lu en s'engageant  ne pas le respecter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il a organis un rfrendum et n'a pas respect le rsultat.


Ce n'est pas lui qui l'a organis, c'est Chirac. 
Lui, comme te l'as dit Uther, a clairement dit dans son projet de 2007, qu'il reviendrait sur ce rfrendum. Les franais ont majoritairement vot pour lui. Donc, l'UE n'y est pour rien. Le peuple franais ne peut s'en prendre qu' lui mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> problme national


Non mais ok, mme sans l'UE la France serait galement  l'agonie.
Cela dit c'est goste de ne penser qu' la France, si les 27 pays se mettaient d'accord "L'UE ne fonctionne pas il faut qu'on la dmonte".
Et bien 27 pays retrouveraient leur souverainet et dans le tas peut tre que certains sans sortiront.

L'UE est un handicap pour tous les membres (sauf l'Allemagne peut tre).

En Italie il y a des ministres europhobe qui ont t mis en place  :;):  a peut prendre une tournure intressante dans le futur.



Peut tre que les franais finiront pas bien voter.
Aprs Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron un miracle aura peut tre lieu.
Peut tre que les gens vont arrter de voter pour le candidat du systme.

On a le droit d'avoir un peu d'espoir, un miracle peut avoir lieu, un peu comme en Italie.
Bon l'alliance FI / FN est un peu morte, parce qu'aujourd'hui FI a une trop mauvaise image et aucun parti ne voudrait tre li avec lui  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 




> principalement par des gouvernement nationaux eux aussi lus avec une abstention inquitante


Aussi bien les principaux parti font la mme chose, que ce soit PS/UMP/LREM on ne sent pas trop la diffrence...
C'est la mme bande.
Ils partagent les mmes valeurs, les mmes ides, les mmes milieux...
Ils sortent des mmes coles, ils vivent dans les mmes quartiers, etc.

Qu'on commence  instaurer des *scrutins proportionnels*, parce que parfois un parti arrive en tte d'une lection dpartementale ou rgionale ou je sais pas quoi et il n'y a quasiment aucun lu.




> Mais il n'y a qu'a voir comment l'Italie fait actuellement bouger les cartes, pour voir que la politique europenne peut bouger, si les pays le veulent vraiment.


J'ai plutt le sentiment que l'UE s'oppose  l'Italie.




> Lui, comme te l'as dit Uther, a clairement dit dans son projet de 2007, qu'il reviendrait sur ce rfrendum. Les franais ont majoritairement vot pour lui. Donc, l'UE n'y est pour rien. Le peuple franais ne peut s'en prendre qu' lui mme.


Mais a n'a aucun putain de sens !
Si un rfrendum a lieu on ne peut pas l'ignorer.
Et il n'a jamais dit clairement "Vous pouvez voter non, a ne changera rien" avant que le rfrendum ait lieu.

J'aime pas ce concept de "il l'a promit pendant sa campagne alors il ne faut pas demander l'avis du peuple".
N'importe quel candidat peut avoir des projets tout pourri que personne n'a vu dans le programme.
Quand tu votes pour quelqu'un tu n'es jamais 100% d'accord avec son programme.
On dirait que les candidats ne respectent que leur mauvais projet.

----------


## Uther

> Non mais ok, mme sans l'UE la France serait galement  l'agonie.
> Cela dit c'est goste de ne penser qu' la France, si les 27 pays se mettaient d'accord "L'UE ne fonctionne pas il faut qu'on la dmonte".
> Et bien 27 pays retrouveraient leur souverainet et dans le tas peut tre que certains sans sortiront.


Tu commences  partir dans tous les sens l, tu nous ferais pas une dfense Chewbacca par hasard ?




> L'UE est un handicap pour tous les membres (sauf l'Allemagne peut tre).


Bas sur l'analyse politico-conomique sans faille et surtout sans fondement de Ryu2000. 




> En Italie il y a des ministres europhobe qui ont t mis en place  a peut prendre une tournure intressante dans le futur.


Et pourtant l'Italie ne veut pas quitter lEurope. 




> Peut tre que les franais finiront pas bien voter.
> Aprs Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron un miracle aura peut tre lieu.
> Peut tre que les gens vont arrter de voter pour le candidat du systme.


Peut-tre, qui sait. Maintenant si le candidat lu ne te va pas, je suis sur que a sera quand mme la faute de l'Europe, comme ds que la politique de ton pays ne te convient pas. C'est tellement plus facile de se trouver un bouc missaire que d'accepter que son opinion est minoritaire.




> On a le droit d'avoir un peu d'espoir, un miracle peut avoir lieu, un peu comme en Italie.
> Bon l'alliance FI / FN est un peu morte, parce qu'aujourd'hui FI a une trop mauvaise image et aucun parti ne voudrait tre li avec lui


C'est sur que a serait dommage de nuire  la bonne image du FN.




> Qu'on commence  instaurer des *scrutins proportionnels*, parce que parfois un parti arrive en tte d'une lection dpartementale ou rgionale ou je sais pas quoi et il n'y a quasiment aucun lu.


Quelle bonne ide que la proportionelle, comme pour les lections europenne dis donc. En fait tu es peut-tre un fan de l'Europe qui s'ignore?




> J'ai plutt le sentiment que l'UE s'oppose  l'Italie.


Forcment vu qu'elle est un peu seule pour le moment, il nempche que l'Europe est bien gne, alors, si plus de pays se mettent d'accord sur autre chose que la libralisation de l'conomie, des choses sont clairement possibles. 




> Mais a n'a aucun putain de sens !
> Si un rfrendum a lieu on ne peut pas l'ignorer.


J'ai pas le temps de te faire la liste de toutes les loi qui ont t accepts aprs avoir t cartes quelque temps, y compris par rfrendum. Mais si a se fait. Tu peux trouver a anormal, mais c'est la dmocratie *franaise* et pas europenne.




> Et il n'a jamais dit clairement "Vous pouvez voter non, a ne changera rien" avant que le rfrendum ait lieu.


Avant que le rfrendum ait lieu, Sarkozy tait seulement prsident de parti. Il n'avait aucun pouvoir sur l'acceptation ou non du trait. Il aurait pu dire ce qu'il veux, a ne valait rien. Et puis on l'a lu prsident et on lui a donn une large majorit absolue au parlement.




> J'aime pas ce concept de "il l'a promit pendant sa campagne alors il ne faut pas demander l'avis du peuple".
> N'importe quel candidat peut avoir des projets tout pourri que personne n'a vu dans le programme.


Sauf que la c'tait pas du tout un point cach du tout, il a t voqu tout au long de la campagne, y compris dans le dbat prsidentiel d'entre deux tours.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> N'importe quel candidat peut avoir des projets tout pourri que personne n'a vu dans le programme.
> Quand tu votes pour quelqu'un tu n'es jamais 100% d'accord avec son programme.


En mme temps, si les gens votent pour des programmes qu'ils n'ont pas lu, et/ou avec lequel ils ne sont pas compltement d'accord, ils n'ont pas  venir se plaindre aprs. 

Le problme c'est surtout que l'on vote pour des personnes et non pas des programmes justement.

Pourquoi les politiciens (enfin certains, car le "tous pourris" bon a va 5mn), se feraient chier  dire la vrit ou ne promettre que des choses vraies, puisque quand ils racontent n'importe quoi, la majorit gobe tout avec le plus grand plaisir, et se penche mme en avant en tendant le lubrifiant elle-mme ?  

Et aprs tu veux donner le pouvoir  des gens qui rlisent ces mmes menteurs / profiteurs depuis des dizaines d'annes et qui n'ont toujours pas compris que le systme tait foireux et que ces politiciens se foutaient d'eux ? LOL

En quoi a sera diffrent ? Au 1er sujet de loi qui arrivera sur le tapis, 99,99% des gens n'y connatront / comprendront rien et voteront un truc au pif avec des amendements sans queue ni tte comme le font les lus aujourd'hui.

Et surtout, chacun ne votera que pour son intrt personnel, pas pour la communaut, donc au final, on aura toujours un truc vot  la majorit, qui rendra en colre une partie de la population, et ceux seront les "sous-groupes" de population les plus reprsents qui prendront les dcisions allant dans leur sens.

Faut pas croire que le pquin moyen est plus intelligent qu'un politicien moyen, c'est exactement les mmes hein, le politicien, c'est juste un pquin avec plus d'ambition et/ou de tchatche.  


Bref, pour avoir un pays qui tourne mieux, il faudrait dj que la majorit des individus soit dj plus empathique, moins goste, prte  faire passer le bien commun avant leur propre bonheur, etc. etc. Bref, outre les problmes de choix de systme conomique ou autre, le problme de base, c'est l'tre humain avant tout.

Car bon, tout le monde critique l'UE  balle, car elle "nous pique notre pognon", mais  ct de a, on ne veut pas de changer de systme conomique, on ne veut pas donner sa chance  d'autres partis politiques, on ne veut pas remettre en cause le fonctionnement des vieux machins dpass qui ont pourtant besoin d'un coup de pinceau sans forcment tout supprimer (scu, retraites, etc. pour revenir un peu sur le cas franais), on ne cherche pas  changer le systme et on espre que cela va changer tout seul, on gueule sur ceux qui essaient de se battre pour leur steak plutt que de les soutenir, on ne veut pas faire de dcroissance, etc. etc.

Bref, on gueule que quand on est directement concern (et on ne fait que a, gueuler, si possible dans un truc plein de monde sous couvert d'anonymat), et aprs on s'tonne de perdre tous les combats ! 

Bref, la masse ne vaut pas mieux que les politiques, faut arrter de croire que le peuple, dans toute sa "bien-pensance" (bouh le vilain mot que ceux qui se prtendent "hors des clous" et qui veulent "plus de dmocratie", dtestent) et toute sa bont, va ne faire que voter des choses pour viter que son prochain soit dans la merde et refiler 5K  par mois  tout le monde tout en nous disant de rester chez nous...

Le peuple manque d'ducation, manque de morale, manque d'esprit d'analyse, etc. etc. Lui refiler un droit de dcision sur un peu tout ce qui dirige la vie de millions de personnes, je ne suis pas sr qu'*aujourd'hui*, on y gagne tant que a, compar  des politiciens. 


Bon il y a bien entendu des gens qui ne sont pas comme a, mais malheureusement encore trop peu nombreux, je ne parle bien l que de la grosse masse principale des "gens".

Et tu es le parfait exemple de tout cela, comme tu le dis assez rgulirement sur ce forum, tu n'en a rien  foutre de tel groupe ou tel groupe de population, plutt que d'aider ton prochain  aller mieux, tu lui maintiens la tte sous l'eau en continuant de propager des clichs et des ides prconues compltement dpasss, tu pratique la technique du diviser pour mieux rgner en ciblant tel ou tel sous-groupe de population via des amalgames monstrueux, tu tape sur les boucs missaires que ceux que tu "dtestes" te pointent du doigt, tu propage hoax et fakenews plus vite qu'un groupe de commres d'un petit village, etc. etc.

Bref, sans t'en rendre compte (enfin je prfre penser a, qu'on est toujours dans la btise et pas dans du vrai troll pur et dur), tu es le clich mme de ce que tu essais de combattre, de ce qui maintient le systme en l'tat et de pourquoi, il ne serait pas spcialement bon de filer le pouvoir au peuple, car on aurait droit  une fulgurante rgression sur de nombreux sujets, et les mmes points de vue sur le monde qu'il y a 80 / 100 ans presque (sauf que le monde a volu depuis).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pourquoi les politiciens (enfin certains, car le "tous pourris" bon a va 5mn), se feraient chier  dire la vrit ou ne promettre que des choses vraies, puisque quand ils racontent n'importe quoi, la majorit gobe tout avec le plus grand plaisir, et se penche mme en avant en tendant le lubrifiant elle-mme ?


O as-tu vu que le peuple avait droit  du lubrifiant? ::aie:: 

(et il en redemande quand mme)

----------


## marsupial

Je peux dire une seule chose : c'est le march commun sur lequel s'est construit l'Europe. Cela donne une grande force et des avantages consquents ( pas de taxe douanire entre pays membres ). Les anglais comme les franais vont sentir le Brexit passer s'il est sans accord.

Pour la taxe des GAFA, il s'agit quasiment d'un impt symbolique comparativement  leurs revenus et ceux des autres entreprises. Il serait juste qu'ils soient imposs un minimum, toujours mieux que rien pour un principe d'quit. Si je me souviens bien, le vote de 2005 tait pour donner une constitution  l'Europe rdige par Giscard, mais je n'en suis pas certain.

Si vous connaissez le livre "le pari europen", il annonce par le menu tout ce qui s'est pass jusqu' aujourd'hui avec la mondialisation. Il a t crit avant les chocs ptroliers du dbut des annes 70. Dites vous bien que sans l'Euro, la crise aurait fait bien plus mal aux Etats membres. Si actuellement il y a crise de l'Euro, c'est par contrecoup de la crise des subprimes sur laquelle j'ai eu l'occasion de voir un reportage sur Arte o la politique de Lehmann Bros tait de purement falsifier les chiffres sous contrainte (harclements, menaces, etc... ) pour accorder des crdits. Une vritable honte. Possible que Lehmann ne soit pas le seul  l'avoir fait. Je pense  Citi Group qui a t nationalis car il a fallu choisir celui qu'on sauvait.

Bref. Si aujourd'hui c'est la merde dans le monde entier, il s'agit  l'origine de spculations et de truanderie. Le dirigeant de Lehmann tait un vritable fanatique de l'argent : la greed.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu commences  partir dans tous les sens l, tu nous ferais pas une dfense Chewbacca par hasard ?


C'est compltement dans le sujet.
Il y a 28 pays dans l'UE, et sortir de l'UE pourrait tre bnfique pour beaucoup d'entre eux.

Le truc c'est que si, par miracle, les franais lisaient un bon prsident et qu'il commence  y avoir des bons snateurs, dputs, ministres et toutes ces conneries...
Et ben ils ne pourraient rien faire !
Parce que l'UE est plus puissante.
Donc on rejoindrai l'Italie, mais a ferait 2/28 (ou un peu plus parce que l'euroscepticisme augmente).

Il ne faut pas compter sur la France pour dmonter l'UE.
D'autres pays le feront  notre place.
Le truc c'est que plus tt tu en sors, mieux c'est.




> Bas sur l'analyse politico-conomique sans faille et surtout sans fondement de Ryu2000.


Non, il y a plein d'conomistes qui ont fait l'analyse...
Renseignez-vous... (a ne vient pas des faux conomistes de BFM TV)
http://leseconoclastes.fr/
https://www.les-crises.fr/




> Et pourtant l'Italie ne veut pas quitter lEurope.


On dit "Union Europenne" et pas Europe.
L'Europe est un sous continent, a va tre difficile  quitter...

La coalition gauche/droite qui dirige l'Italie a mis en place des ministres europhobes, peut tre qu'ils prparent une sortie de la zone euro.
Rien que retrouver le contrle de sa monnaie se serait hyper positif.
Il est difficile de sortir de l'UE, puisque l'UE va essayer de te saboter et de t'isoler, parce que si un pays quitte l'UE et se sort de la crise, a va motiver les autres pays  se barrer galement.




> C'est sur que a serait dommage de nuire  la bonne image du FN.


Non mais c'est justement a la blague...
J'ai toujours trouv ridicule cette diabolisation du FN, le pire c'est que c'est  cause de a que Chirac et Macron on fait des gros scores aux seconds tour.
N'importe qui gagnerai contre le FN, mme Jacques Cheminade, ou pire comme Benoit Hamont ou Nathalie Arthaud.
Le FN est un pouvantail.
Marine travail  fond pour la d-diabolisation mais a ne fonctionne pas.
Elle devrait arrter la politique, fermer le parti et se trouver un vrai job.

Le discours que Jean-Marie a depuis 40 ans, on le retrouve aujourd'hui chez Zemmour.
Zemmour : ne l'appelez plus ric, mais Jean-Marie
L'article est crit par l'autre hystrique de Caroline Fourest... Mais sur l'ide de base elle a raison.

Sauf que ragir tout de suite c'est un peu tard.
Si on avait lutter contre l'immigration comme avaient dit les communistes dans les annes 80 avec Georges Marchais, on en serait peut tre pas l.




> Quelle bonne ide que la proportionelle


Ce serait chouette que ce soit fait en France.
Parce que a craint quand un parti fait un gros score mais n'a pas d'lu.




> Tu peux trouver a anormal, mais c'est la dmocratie *franaise* et pas europenne.


La mme chose c'est pass aux Pays-Bas...
Sarkozy tait soumis  l'UE et  l'OTAN.
Quel tratre !
Avant Sarkozy la France n'tait pas dans l'OTAN.
Sarkozy n'a jamais travaill dans lintrt de la France.
Il a vendu 600 tonnes d'or pour acheter du dollar qui ne vaut rien, qui est cr  l'infini. (rien que pour a il mrite la peine de mort)
Il a fait assassiner Kadhafi ce qui est une catastrophe pour l'Afrique, puis pour l'Europe, puisqu'on se tape les terroristes qui avant t arrt par Kadhafi.
Sarkozy c'est le pire des prsidents.




> Cela donne une grande force et des avantages consquents ( pas de taxe douanire entre pays membres ).


Sauf que le progrs c'est le protectionnisme.
On voit que les pays se dirigent vers a et a n'a que des bons cts.
Il faut en finir avec la super spcialisation, il faut que les pays dveloppent le plus de savoir possible.
Avec la spcialisation, si il y a un problme dans un pays le monde entier souffre.
Il ne faut tendre  dpendre du moins de monde possible.

Le libre change peut tre un handicap, parce que tu vas aller produire l o c'est le moins chre.
C'est beaucoup mieux de favoriser la production locale, c'est un cercle vertueux et c'est plus cologique.

L'avenir c'est le protectionnisme, il faut voluer et penser au futur.




> Les anglais comme les franais vont sentir le Brexit passer s'il est sans accord.


Des accords entre la France et le Royaume Uni il y en a dj un paquet, il y en aura encore plus.




> Si aujourd'hui c'est la merde dans le monde entier, il s'agit  l'origine de spculations et de truanderie. Le dirigeant de Lehmann tait un vritable fanatique de l'argent


Ils sont tous comme Lehmann, l en ce moment il y a la Deutsche Bank qui va mal.
Si elle tombe elle entranera toute l'conomie dans sa chute.

----------


## BenoitM

> La coalition gauche/droite qui dirige l'Italie a mis en place des ministres europhobes, peut tre qu'ils prparent une sortie de la zone euro.
> Rien que retrouver le contrle de sa monnaie se serait hyper positif.
> Il est difficile de sortir de l'UE, puisque l'UE va essayer de te saboter et de t'isoler, parce que si un pays quitte l'UE et se sort de la crise, a va motiver les autres pays  se barrer galement.


Euh non ils prfre que l'UE finance leurs dette.
L'Italie prfre garder des taux dintrt bas plutt que de se retrouver  payer 6-8% dintrt.

Pour l'utilit d'avoir sa monnaie on le voit avec le Venezuela, le Brsil, Turquie, ... 


et sinon le reste j'ai pas vraiment le temps de rpondre

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'utilit d'avoir sa monnaie on le voit avec le Venezuela, le Brsil, Turquie, ...


Alors dj l'hyperinflation peut arriver  l'euro, au dollar, au yen, donc calmez-vous.
La BCE, la FED, la BOJ font tourner la planche  billet  fond et toutes les tudes montrent que les Quantitative Easing ne servent  rien.

Il arrive que des monnaies soient solide comme le franc Suisse, ou la couronne Norvgienne, par exemple.
Sinon il y a moyen de crer une monnaie bas sur l'or et l c'est parfait.
Il existe un projet de ptro-yuan bas sur l'or.

Si un jour tout le monde se met d'accord pour dire "Je refuse d'accepter des dollars pour moi ils n'ont aucune valeur" le dollar ne vaudra plus rien.
a ne peut pas arriver pour l'or par contre.

===
Tous les arguments pro UE viennent de la peur.
De toute faon  la fin personne ne remboursera la dette...
Un jour il faudra ruiner tout le monde pour rparer le problme.

Les banques, les assurances vie, etc, prennent votre argent et achtent de la dette avec, comme  la fin la dette ne sera pas rembours, tout l'argent sera perdu.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si un jour tout le monde se met d'accord pour dire "Je refuse d'accepter des dollars pour moi ils n'ont aucune valeur" le dollar ne vaudra plus rien.
> *a ne peut pas arriver pour l'or par contre.*


Et ceci est encore faux, dj voqu ici des dizaines de fois.

L'or c'est un bout de mtal comme il en existe de nombreuses sortes diffrentes. Et il n'a que la valeur qu'on lui accorde, tout comme les billets ou les pices. Si demain plus personne n'achte d'or, bah celui que tu aura stock ne vaudra plus rien. 

L'or c'est comme tout, cela a de la valeur, car il y a de la demande, et sa valeur est un peu plus lev que d'autres mtaux, car il est un peu plus rare. Mais c'est loin d'tre le pire, pour info, sur le top10 des mtaux les plus prcieux / chers, l'or n'arrive que 9me.

Donc si demain sur les marchs, ils dcident que l'or ne vaut plus un clou, et que maintenant, c'est le rhodium, le platine, ou que sais-je, qui sert de mtal talon pour diffrentes monnaies, bah rien ne l'empchera...





> Tous les arguments pro UE viennent de la peur.


Et les arguments anti-UE viennent de la promesse de jours meilleurs, ce qui est totalement mensonger galement puisqu'invrifiable.

Les partisans des deux camps racontent des bobards hein, ce n'est pas spcifique  l'UE, chacun veut convaincre qu'il a raison, alors que rien n'est tout blanc ou tout noir, et que personne ne peut lire dans l'avenir pour voir les consquences de certaines dcisions.

Ca peut s'amliorer dans les deux cas, comme empirer, personne ne peut le dire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et il n'a que la valeur qu'on lui accorde, tout comme les billets ou les pices.


Tout  fait et on accordera toujours de la valeur  l'or.
En tout cas pendant encore trs longtemps.
Le dollar et l'euro auront disparu et les gens auront encore confiance dans l'or.
Le dollar c'est juste des variables dans une base de donnes.
Au moins l'or est physique.

La Russie et la Chine achtent de l'or et le monde entier a confiance dans l'or.
Parce que le dollar, l'euro, le yen sont multipliable  l'infini, ils ne sont bas sur rien du tout.
Il y a juste la menace "si tu refuses de vendre ton ptrole en dollar on envoie l'arme US pour te dtruire", ils vont utiliser un vieux prtexte de merde comme pour l'Irak. (genre instaurer la dmocratie ou chercher une arme de destruction massive, n'importe quoi...)




> Et les arguments anti-UE viennent de la promesse de jours meilleurs


C'est surtout relever les problmes qui viennent de l'UE.
Peut tre que sans l'UE on serait galement dans la merde, mais au moins on aurait du contrle.

===
Bon faut arrter l, parce que a va tourner en rond.




> Selon Yahoo, le ministre allemand des Finances a soutenu, ce dimanche dans un entretien accord  lhebdomadaire  Welt am Sonntag , un taux dimposition minimum mondial pour les multinationales.  Nous avons besoin d'un taux d'imposition minimum valable au niveau mondial, qu'aucun tat ne puisse en sortir , a dclar Olaf Scholz, social-dmocrate au gouvernement de coalition de la chancelire conservatrice Angela Merkel, a rapport Yahoo.


Un taux d'imposition minium mondial c'est un peu contraire  l'idologie mondialiste je trouve.

Vous croyez que a va aller loin cette histoire ou alors le projet va tre arrt immdiatement ??

----------


## BenoitM

> Un taux d'imposition minium mondial c'est un peu contraire  l'idologie mondialiste je trouve.


Ben non c'est justement le contraire.
Si on se veut mondialiste, il faut des lois communes 
faut pas confondre  (no)liberalisme  et mondialiste :p

----------


## Grogro

> Euh non ils prfre que l'UE finance leurs dette.
> L'Italie prfre garder des taux dintrt bas plutt que de se retrouver  payer 6-8% dintrt.


C'est bien pour a que si l'euro a t un pige pour tous les pays du sud (dont la France fait partie), structurellement importateurs et en dcalage croissant avec l'Allemagne, sortir de l'euro serait dangereux pour tous les tats incapables de financer leur train de vie (France, Italie, Espagne, etc). 
Si la France emprunte  trs bas cot, c'est parce que le monde veut acheter de l'euro et qu'il y a trop peu de bunds disponibles tellement les excdents allemands sont dlirants, et que donc les bons du trsor franais sont dsirables, d'autant plus que la France a toujours pay ses dettes. Sinon on emprunterait vraisemblablement au taux italien. Et sans l'euro, l'Italie emprunterait vraisemblablement  4-8% d'intrt oui, et plutt 8% avec un gouvernement populiste. 
Ca, c'est sans compter les risques de fuite des capitaux en cas de sortie de l'euro et de dvaluation incontrlable de la nouvelle monnaie faute de rserves de change.

Le pire dans cette histoire, c'est que c'est la France qui a voulu l'euro  tout pris et a tout fait pour convaincre l'Allemagne. L'euro a toujours t une construction purement politique, pas montaire. En esprant vaguement que la zone euro volue toute seule, par je ne sais quel miracle, vers une zone montaire optimale (au sens de Mundell). Alors que le serpents montaire europen et le systme montaire europen avaient dj tout deux chou lamentablement. Ah.. Ah.. Ah..

----------


## Uther

> C'est compltement dans le sujet.
> Il y a 28 pays dans l'UE, et sortir de l'UE pourrait tre bnfique pour beaucoup d'entre eux.


S'il veulent sortir de l'UE ils le peuvent, il se trouve que pour le moment le Royaume-Uni est le seul intress, et encore a reste trs partag.




> Il ne faut pas compter sur la France pour dmonter l'UE.
> D'autres pays le feront  notre place.
> Le truc c'est que plus tt tu en sors, mieux c'est.


Je crois que le seul goste c'est toi qui refuse de voir que ton point de vue est compltement minoritaire dans  peu prs tous les pays d'Europe, y compris le tien. Si l'UE clate, a ne changera rien aux problmes que tu lui reproches car les gouvernement nationaux continueront la mme politique. 

Tu mlanges UE et conomie librale. Il y a peu prs autant de libralisme hors de l'UE que  l'intrieur. Mme les pays hostiles  l'UE ne sont pas vraiment hostile  l'conomie de march drgule actuelle. 




> Non, il y a plein d'conomistes qui ont fait l'analyse...
> Renseignez-vous... (a ne vient pas des faux conomistes de BFM TV)
> http://leseconoclastes.fr/
> https://www.les-crises.fr/


Je me suis assez renseign pour savoir que ces sources ont le mme niveau de crdibilit que BFM. 
Bien sur les vrais conomistes sont ceux qui confortent vos opinions.




> On dit "Union Europenne" et pas Europe.
> L'Europe est un sous continent, a va tre difficile  quitter...


Sans blague... Dsol de vouloir varier un peu les termes employs. Dans le contexte, je crois pas que a portait trop  confusion.




> La coalition gauche/droite qui dirige l'Italie a mis en place des ministres europhobes, peut tre qu'ils prparent une sortie de la zone euro.
> Rien que retrouver le contrle de sa monnaie se serait hyper positif.
> Il est difficile de sortir de l'UE, puisque l'UE va essayer de te saboter et de t'isoler, parce que si un pays quitte l'UE et se sort de la crise, a va motiver les autres pays  se barrer galement.


Encore une fois, vous fantasmez la politique que vous souhaitez et oubliez les faits. L'Italie n'a absolument pas manifest l'envie de quitter la zone euro. D'ailleurs, mme le ex-FN n'ose plus aborder le sujet. 




> Non mais c'est justement a la blague...
> J'ai toujours trouv ridicule cette diabolisation du FN, le pire c'est que c'est  cause de a que Chirac et Macron on fait des gros scores aux seconds tour.
> N'importe qui gagnerai contre le FN, mme Jacques Cheminade, ou pire comme Benoit Hamont ou Nathalie Arthaud.
> Le FN est un pouvantail.
> Marine travail  fond pour la d-diabolisation mais a ne fonctionne pas.
> Elle devrait arrter la politique, fermer le parti et se trouver un vrai job.


En mme temps c'est un parti avec un gros historique xnophobe qui n'a pas vraiment fait de purge au niveau de ses cadres. Tu peux mettre Mre Thrsa  sa tte, on sait ce qu'il y a derrire. Et l en loccurrence c'tait la fille a l'ancien grand boss. Mme si elle s'est fch avec papa, y'a meilleur moyen pour marquer un grand changement.




> Sarkozy tait soumis  l'UE et  l'OTAN.
> Quel tratre !
> Avant Sarkozy la France n'tait pas dans l'OTAN.
> Sarkozy n'a jamais travaill dans lintrt de la France.
> Il a vendu 600 tonnes d'or pour acheter du dollar qui ne vaut rien, qui est cr  l'infini. (rien que pour a il mrite la peine de mort)
> Il a fait assassiner Kadhafi ce qui est une catastrophe pour l'Afrique, puis pour l'Europe, puisqu'on se tape les terroristes qui avant t arrt par Kadhafi.
> Sarkozy c'est le pire des prsidents.


Sarkozy a fait  peu prs ce pour quoi il a t lu. Et l encore on ne peut accuser l'Europe de rien de tout a, car c'est des dcisions purement de la comptence nationale. Je napprcie pas non plus Sarkozy, mais force est de constater que contrairement a Hollande, qui a faussement jou l'ennemi de la finance, il n'a pas trahi les promesses faites  ses lecteurs. 
Il a t dmocratiquement lu, mme si a ne te plais pas, c'est comme a que a marche. 




> Sauf que le progrs c'est le protectionnisme.
> On voit que les pays se dirigent vers a et a n'a que des bons cts.
> Il faut en finir avec la super spcialisation, il faut que les pays dveloppent le plus de savoir possible.
> Avec la spcialisation, si il y a un problme dans un pays le monde entier souffre.
> Il ne faut tendre  dpendre du moins de monde possible.


C'est beau comme tu ne doutes jamais le moins du monde de dtenir la vrit absolue. Pour info, je n'ai rien contre un certain protectionnisme (ou du moins une relocalisation), mais de l  dcrter comme tu le dis que c'est *le* progrs ... 
Historiquement le protectionnisme n'a pas jamais trop russi a long terme.




> Ils sont tous comme Lehmann, l en ce moment il y a la Deutsche Bank qui va mal.
> Si elle tombe elle entranera toute l'conomie dans sa chute.


L'tat de la Deutsche Bank n'a rien a voir avec Lehmann Brothers. 
Si a arrive cependant, avant d'accuser l'UE, notes qu'on en souffrira quoi qu'il arrive. Lehmann Brothers tait une banque amricaine mais a a impact le monde entier.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe sur les GAFA : la France voudrait trouver un accord avant les lections europennes de mai 2019,*
*et rappelle les enjeux du projet * 

LEurope a du mal  se mettre daccord sur la rforme des rgles fiscales qui permettraient de faire payer aux entreprises numriques leur juste part dimpt.  lorigine du projet aux cts de l'Allemagne, la France a, dans un premier temps, en septembre, avanc plusieurs ides auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord. Paris a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. 

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, lun des plus fervents partisans de cette taxation, a tent de trouver un compromis en proposant dajouter une  clause de caducit   ce nouvel impt. La proposition prvoit de supprimer la taxation ds quun accord est trouv au niveau mondial avec les poids lourds de linternet. Cette proposition a t accueillie comme une avance par les partenaires europens.

Malheureusement, cela n'a pas permis de faire avancer les choses d'une manire significative. Aussi, la semaine dernire, Bruno Le Maire a dnonc les tergiversations de certains pays europens sur linstauration de cette taxe, prvenant que labsence de dcision pourrait tre sanctionne dans les urnes lors des europennes de mai 2019.

 Les discussions, a suffit, les palabres a suffit, les prtextes a suffit (...) Je veux un accord et surtout je veux une dcision , a dclar le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances sur Public Snat.  Des millions de citoyens aujourdhui ne comprennent plus labsence de dcision  et demanderont des comptes  leurs dirigeants sur les dcisions prises pour les protger et les dfendre, et notamment en matire dquit fiscale, lors de la campagne en vue des lections europennes du 26 mai 2019, a-t-il prvenu.

Pour Bruno Le Maire,  ce qui coince (...) cest comme toujours en Europe, cest le manque de volont politique (car) tous les problmes techniques ont t rgls . 

Alors que plusieurs Etats membres de lUnion sont encore rticents vis--vis dun projet qui requiert lunanimit, le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances en a appel  la  justice fiscale  et  la ncessit de prouver que lEurope pouvait dcider sur des sujets de  souverainet  


 Aujourdhui, il y a une injustice fiscale qui est inacceptable. Les gants du numrique payent en moyenne 14 points dimpts en moins que les autres entreprises europennes. Personne ne peut accepter cela, a-t-il dit lors dun point de presse au Parlement europen.

 Cest  la fois un enjeu de justice fiscale, (...) cest un enjeu defficacit, (...) et il y a enfin un enjeu de souverainet conomique europenne , a-t-il ajout.

Bruno Le Maire devait rencontrer mardi des responsables de groupes politiques, des commissaires europens et tre auditionn par la commission des Affaires conomiques et montaires.

La France souhaite quun accord soit trouv dici la fin de la prsidence autrichienne de lUnion, si possible lors du sommet des ministres des Finances du 2 novembre et, en tout cas, avant les lections europennes de mai 2019.

*La France compte toujours sur lAllemagne*

 Nous avons besoin dune Europe capable de dcider. Je suis convaincu, quand vous voyez aujourdhui la monte des mouvements extrmes en Europe, lune des raisons principales, quel que soit le sujet, cest le manque de dcision europenne , a dclar le ministre.

La proposition prsente en mars dernier par la Commission europenne prvoit une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises du numrique affichant un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et un revenu annuel de plus de 50 millions deuros dans lUE.

Cette taxe serait transitoire, dans lattente dun accord mondial sur un mcanisme de taxation des profits des GAFA, accuses de transfrer leurs bnfices vers des tats membres  la fiscalit avantageuse comme le Luxembourg ou lIrlande.

Si le Luxembourg, dabord hostile, sest ralli au projet, lIrlande et les pays scandinaves y restent hostiles, soit par peur de perdre une partie de leurs ressources, soit pour des raisons juridiques et par crainte de reprsailles de la part des pays partenaires de lUE.

LAllemagne, qui avait ds le dpart soutenu la proposition franaise, semble depuis plus rserve, au regard notamment des menaces que font peser les Etats-Unis sur ses exportations.

 LAllemagne est  lorigine de ce projet. Je ne peux pas imaginer une seconde quun engagement pris par le gouvernement allemand puisse tre dfait , a estim Bruno Le Maire, en qualifiant de  trs constructives  ses discussions avec son homologue allemand Olaf Scholz, quil retrouvera vendredi  Berlin pour faire avancer le dossier.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'autant plus que la France a toujours pay ses dettes.


Il y a une premire fois  tout.
Et si on demande  un spcialiste ils trouveraient peut tre des exemples.
Les conomistes ont dj fait de la merde.
Comme les rvolutionnaires, au dbut ils ont vendu les possessions de l'glise, mais a a trs mal fini. (voir la crise des Assignats)

Dfaut souverain



> France (1558, 1624, 1648, 1661, 1701, 1715, 1770, 1788, 1797, 1812)


Il faut tre srieux 5 minutes, la crise en sera jamais rembours.
Tous les pays ont une dette publique gigantesque, peut tre que jamais dans l'histoire les pays ont t autant endett.
Et c'est rien la dette publique, il y a aussi les dettes des entreprises et les dettes prives.

Il y aura un dfaut de paiement.
a va finir en Mussolini qui brle symboliquement la dette.




> Si on se veut mondialiste, il faut des lois communes


Les lois communes, ok c'est mondialiste  fond.
D'ailleurs les lois de l'UE deviennent compatible avec les lois US  ::pleure:: 

Mais le mondialisme c'est plus des ultra riche qui ne paient pas dimpts.
Les mondialistes exploitent des failles dans les lois pour ne pas payer dimpt, comme Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon, Apple, Starbucks, Subway, etc.
Le mondialisme ne profitent qu'aux plus riches, tous les autres en souffrent.




> ton point de vue est compltement minoritaire


C'est normal :
100% des mdias mainstream sont pro UE100% des "journaliste conomique" qui passent  la TV sont pro UELes gros partis sont pro UE
On rpte en permanence que sortir de l'UE serait une catastrophe, que les taux dintrt augmenterait et blah blah blah, on fait des menaces.
Les gens ont peur.




> D'ailleurs, mme le ex-FN n'ose plus aborder le sujet.


C'est parce que parler de sortir de l'euro, ou de l'UE, a fait peur aux gens.
Si tu parles de quitter l'euro, les vieux ont super peur et ils ne voteront jamais pour toi.
Au final les vieux ont vot pour Macron et ils se sont bien fait niquer, les pauvres...

Les vieux sont hyper manipulable, ils bouffent la propagande du systme automatiquement, ils coutent Europe 1, regardent France 3, lisent le journal...
Ils ont confiance dans les mdias, ils veulent tre rassur.

Marine Lepen a t nul, l'conomiste du FN tait balze et il avait un bon projet.
Mais Marine a rien compris...






> S'il veulent sortir de l'UE ils le peuvent, il se trouve que pour le moment le Royaume-Uni est le seul intress


a ne fera qu'augmenter.
Il y aura toujours de plus de critiques de l'UE.
Surtout que de nouvelles crises arrivent, des nouvelles lois impopulaire vont venir de l'UE, il va y avoir encore plus d'austrit, etc.

De toute faon tout fini par mourir, si la France n'est pas ternelle, l'UE ne l'est pas non plus.
J'ai bon espoir de voir l'UE casser de mon vivant.
C'est trop contraignant, les peuples sont trop diffrent, a ne marche pas.




> Je me suis assez renseign pour savoir que ces sources ont le mme niveau de crdibilit que BFM.


Au moins eux ils anticipent correctement ce qui a arriver.
Alors que les "conomistes"  la TV ne font que de dire des mensonges en boucle :
La croissance repartLe chmage diminueLa crise est derrire nous




> L'Italie n'a absolument pas manifest l'envie de quitter la zone euro. D'ailleurs, mme le ex-FN n'ose plus aborder le sujet.


Justement les ministres italiens travaillent peut tre en secret (ils utilisent les migrants pour faire diversion).
Mme le pouvoir allemand a un peu rflchit  crer sa propre monnaie :
Est-ce vrai que l'Allemagne a commenc  rimprimer des deutsch marks au dbut des annes 2010 en prvision de chocs importants?



> Deutsche Mittelstands Nachrichten: Actuellement l'Allemagne fait partie de l'Euro, et la chancelire Angela Merkel a dit, que l'Europe et l'Euro sont identique. Croyez-vous  un retour au D-Mark?
> Pippa Malmgren: Les hommes politiques les plus importants d'Allemagne ont dit, qu'aucune possibilit pour rsoudre cette crise ne doit tre exclue. Ce qui signifie dans ce contexte politique, que n'importe quelle variante est possible. Je sais d'aprs des contacts, que *le processus de rflexion* est bien plus avanc, que ce qui est communiqu.





> Sarkozy a fait  peu prs ce pour quoi il a t lu.


Il avait promit de passer le nettoyeur haute pression et on l'a pas vu.
Dans son programme il ne me semble pas qu'il parlait de vendre l'or de la France et d'assassiner Kadhafi...




> Pour info, je n'ai rien contre un certain protectionnisme (ou du moins une relocalisation), mais de l  dcrter comme tu le dis que c'est *le* progrs ...


Non mais a c'est juste une provocation pour faire chier ceux qui sont  fond dans le libre change.
Ils font super peur aux gens, en disant que si on protge le made in France, on ne va plus rien exporter...
Alors qu'il y a du protectionnisme en Suisse.

Le truc c'est que les USA deviennent un tout petit peu protectionniste, alors que ce sont eux qui ont promu le mondialisme (mais aujourd'hui les gagnants du mondialisme ce sont les chinois et pas les tasuniens).
Les usines ont quitt les USA c'est grave.
Vous avez dj vu des photos du temps de la faillite de Detroit ?




> L'tat de la Deutsche Bank n'a rien a voir avec Lehmann Brothers.


C'tait juste pour dire que plein de grosses banques se portent hyper mal.
Elles sont pleines de dette, elles magouillent pour faire croire qu'elles vont bien.
Mais a va mal finir un de ces 4.

Il faut un krach pour repartir.
Gnralement avec le capitalisme l'tape aprs "crise" c'est "guerre".
crise => guerre => reconstruction.

----------


## ShigruM

> Il y a une premire fois  tout.
> Et si on demande  un spcialiste ils trouveraient peut tre des exemples.
> Les conomistes ont dj fait de la merde.
> Comme les rvolutionnaires, au dbut ils ont vendu les possessions de l'glise, mais a a trs mal fini. (voir la crise des Assignats)
> 
> Dfaut souverain
> 
> 
> Il faut tre srieux 5 minutes, la crise en sera jamais rembours.
> ...


plutt qu'un mondialisme, on peut imaginer des regroupements, des ilots mondialiste partagenants les mmes culture et valeurs
car oui on ne peut le nier, des cultures diffrentes sa cohabite trs mal

et ces ilots mondialistes mettre en avant le citoyens plutt que le capitalisme sauvage ou pire encore communisme
Il suffit de pas grand chose, le simple fait de mettre un salaire minimal dcent, une scurit social et une retraite peut suffire pour grandement amliorer la vie des citoyens, comparer un smicard franais  un ouvrier algrien et vous verrez la diffrence et qutre un pauvre smicard franais c'est tre un prince en comparaison.

l'ide c'est de trouver le bon quilibre entre capitalisme et respect du citoyen et je trouve que la France est un assez bon lve dans l'ensemble, lAccs gratuit  l'ducation, les soins, la retraite... les pays anglo-saxons n'ont rien de tous cela et pire encore aller voir les arabes en Andalousie en train de crever dans les serre de tomates... et je parle de chose qui se trouve a nos frontire, aux porte de la France.

----------


## Uther

> Alors dj l'hyperinflation peut arriver  l'euro, au dollar, au yen, donc calmez-vous.
> La BCE, la FED, la BOJ font tourner la planche  billet  fond et toutes les tudes montrent que les Quantitative Easing ne servent  rien.


En thorie tout est possible, mais il faut quand mme certaines conditions qui ne sont absolument pas runies dans la plupart des pays et en particulier dans la zone Euro. La politique de la banque Europenne fait que les chance qu'une hyper-inflation arrive sont quasiment nulle. 
Il y a certes du quantitative easing dont l'utilit est discutable, mais la planche billet ne tourne absolument pas " fond", trs trs loin de l. 

On remarquera au passage l'incroyable cohrence de ton discours qui se plaint en mme temps que le cours de l'Euro est trop lev pour la France, et du quantitative easing qui a justement permis de le faire redescendre  des valeurs qui nous conviennent mieux.




> Si un jour tout le monde se met d'accord pour dire "Je refuse d'accepter des dollars pour moi ils n'ont aucune valeur" le dollar ne vaudra plus rien.


Oui sauf que tant que les tats-unis restent la premire puissance conomique mondiale, il n'y a aucune chance que a arrive, idem pour l'Euro et toutes les monnaies bases sur un tat fort,  moins bien sur de faire tourner la planche  billets n'importe comment ce qui n'est absolument pas au programme des banques centrales. 




> Tous les arguments pro UE viennent de la peur.
> De toute faon  la fin personne ne remboursera la dette...
> Un jour il faudra ruiner tout le monde pour rparer le problme.


Un jour ou l'autre tous les pays font faillite, pourtant on continue de prter aux tats car dans l'crasante majorit des cas, ils remboursent. C'est mme les emprunteurs les plus surs. La dernire faillite de la France remonte  plus d'un sicles ou deux, malgr deux guerres mondiales au passage. Donc les prteurs on probablement encore de la marge. 




> C'est surtout relever les problmes qui viennent de l'UE.
> Peut tre que sans l'UE on serait galement dans la merde, mais au moins on aurait du contrle.


Sauf que justement tout les problmes que tu relves ne viennent pas de l'UE, mais des gouvernements actuellement au pouvoir tant au niveau national que europen.
Ton problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas les gens que tu souhaites au pouvoir, mais tu refuses de voir qu'il ne sont pas plus au pouvoir en France que  la commission europenne et surtout que l'un est la consquence de l'autre. Donc plutt que de chercher a voir ce qu'on peut faire  la base, tu veux couper la tte, sauf que a ne changera rien vu que la prochaine tte sera btie sur la mme base.




> Les conomistes ont dj fait de la merde.
> Comme les rvolutionnaires, au dbut ils ont vendu les possessions de l'glise, mais a a trs mal fini. (voir la crise des Assignats)


Les conomiste sont toujours trs fort, aprs coup, pour expliquer ce qui a, ou n'a pas march. Par contre en matire de prvisions, ils sont juste compltement inutiles.
Bien sur, comme on trouve toujours des conomistes pour annoncer tout et son contraire, au final, il y en a toujours un sur cinquante qui avait raison, mais, malheureusement on ne sait jamais lequel avant. 




> Il faut tre srieux 5 minutes, la crise en sera jamais rembours.
> Tous les pays ont une dette publique gigantesque, peut tre que jamais dans l'histoire les pays ont t autant endett.
> Et c'est rien la dette publique, il y a aussi les dettes des entreprises et les dettes prives.
> 
> Il y aura un dfaut de paiement.
> a va finir en Mussolini qui brle symboliquement la dette.


J'adore comment tu peux tre autant sr de tant de choses dans un domaine dont tu n'est pas du tout un expert. La plupart des tats feront faillite  un moment ou un autre, pas besoin d'tre dou en conomie pour savoir a, c'est historiquement prouv. Maintenant si on ne peux pas dire si c'est dans 2 ans ou 200 ans, autant dire qu'on a rien dit.




> C'est parce que parler de sortir de l'euro, ou de l'UE, a fait peur aux gens.
> ...


Cette rponse vaudra aussi pour la plupart du reste de tes commentaires, vu que je vais pas rpondre point par point sur des dtail de plus en plus carts du sujet alors que la rponse se rsume globalement  :
Oui c'est comme a que a se passe dans la vraie vie et tu ne changeras pas l'ensemble de l'humanit alors il faudrait que tu envisages que tu devras faire avec des gens qui ne pensent pas comme toi, mme si tu penses avoir de bonnes raisons de dtenir la vrit absolue et que les autre sont des idiots au cerveau lav. 




> Justement les ministres italiens travaillent peut tre en secret (ils utilisent les migrants pour faire diversion).
> Mme le pouvoir allemand a un peu rflchit  crer sa propre monnaie :


Ou peut-tre que le Pre-Nol travaille en secret  prendre le pouvoir en Italie, pour y implanter ses usines de jouets et rpandre le bonheur intgral sur l'Union Europenne. 
Bon d'accord, jextrapole un peu, mais pas beaucoup plus.




> Il avait promit de passer le nettoyeur haute pression et on l'a pas vu.
> Dans son programme il ne me semble pas qu'il parlait de vendre l'or de la France et d'assassiner Kadhafi...


Je crois pas que c'tait pas explicitement au programme, mais vendre les richesse nationales est tout  fait dans le registre de la droite librale "dcomplexe" qu'il a reprsent clairement lors de sa campagne. Il ne pouvait pas s'engager pendant la campagne sur le problme Libyen, vu que les printemps arabes n'avaient mme pas commenc. Il ne stait pas engag au sujet de faire ou non des interventions  l'tranger donc, que a soit une bonne ou une mauvaise dcision, ce n'est pas une trahison des lecteurs.

----------


## luigifab

Payer ses impts vous dites ?
Oh bah non, faudrait pas mettre en danger des emploies !

 ::D:

----------


## marsupial

De toutes les manires, ce dbat sur l'Union europenne finira par devenir obsolte avec l'avnement de l'IA qui, pour en tirer la quintessence, ncessitera une transformation de l'conomie, du social et de l'Etat. Et pas juste un utopique (dans le mode de fonctionnement actuel) revenu universel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a certes du quantitative easing dont l'utilit est discutable, mais la planche billet ne tourne absolument pas " fond", trs trs loin de l.


Ouais enfin rien que l'UE c'tait dans les 60 ou 80 milliards d'euros par mois.
Alors qu' la base l'Allemagne avait bien dit de ne pas laisser  la BCE le pouvoir de crer de l'argent,  cause du traumatisme qu'ils ont subit (la Rpublique de Weimar c'est a qui a fait qu'Hitler a atteint le pouvoir).
La BCE a achet plus de 1.000 milliards d'euros de dette




> On remarquera au passage l'incroyable cohrence de ton discours qui se plaint en mme temps que le cours de l'Euro est trop lev pour la France, et du quantitative easing qui a justement permis de le faire redescendre  des valeurs qui nous conviennent mieux.


La monnaie Franaise doit tre plus faible que la monnaie Allemande.
Baisser l'euro a ne change rien.
La France ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne !
La Grce ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que la France !




> Oui sauf que tant que les tats-unis restent la premire puissance conomique mondiale


Selon comment on regarde ce n'est plus le cas depuis un moment.
S'endetter de 15$ pour faire 1$ de PIB comme l'Espagne, a ne vaut pas le cout.
Les pays sont comme des hronomanes en manque, le QE c'est le fixe, mais  chaque fixe a va plus mal.




> Les conomiste sont toujours trs fort, aprs coup, pour expliquer ce qui a, ou n'a pas march.


Non mais justement moi j'coute des gens qui ont prvu des choses bien avant que a n'arrive.
Ils ont souvent raisons, ce ne sont pas les conomistes mainstream qui sont l pour rassurer.
L'conomie va hyper mal, il faut arrter de faire croire que la crise est derrire nous, alors qu'elle est devant nous.
Les pays ne peuvent pas s'endetter  l'infini.

La dette publique US ressemble  a :
21 667 000 000 000
21 000 milliards de dollars !




> Maintenant si on ne peux pas dire si c'est dans 2 ans ou 200 ans, autant dire qu'on a rien dit.


C'est quand mme assez proche.
Sinon on s'endette  250% du PIB et aprs 500%, et aprs 1000%.
Au bout d'un temps il faut que a casse.




> Ou peut-tre que le Pre-Nol travaille en secret  prendre le pouvoir en Italie


En tout cas il y a des ministres italiens qui sont europhobes. L'histoire de la sortie de l'euro en secret c'est une thorie.
Peut tre qu'ils ne bossent pas sur la sortie de l'UE (mme si l'Allemagne a dj boss le dessus et surement d'autres pays).
Un jour il faudra sortir de l'euro et de l'UE, autant tre le plus prt possible au cas o.

----------


## Uther

> Ouais enfin rien que l'UE c'tait dans les 60 ou 80 milliards d'euros par mois.


C'est beaucoup mais  l'chelle de la zone euro a reste acceptable. L'euro n'a pas dviss. Si la France avait fait a toute seule avec sa propre monnaie, je n'en serais pas aussi sr.




> Alors qu' la base l'Allemagne avait bien dit de ne pas laisser  la BCE le pouvoir de crer de l'argent,  cause du traumatisme qu'ils ont subit (la Rpublique de Weimar c'est a qui a fait qu'Hitler a atteint le pouvoir).


En effet, lAllemagne a su revoir son jugement malgr un pass compliqu. Preuve s'il en fallait que l'Europe n'est pas un carcan dfinitivement fig et que l'on peu la faire bouger si il y a une vraie volont. 




> La monnaie Franaise doit tre plus faible que la monnaie Allemande.
> Baisser l'euro a ne change rien.
> La France ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne !
> La Grce ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que la France !


C'est des dclarations qui n'engagent que vous ! Une monnaie forte a aussi des avantages non ngligeables.
En tout cas la Grce a consenti a des sacrifices assez drastiques pour pouvoir rester en zone Euro. Preuve que c'est tous des imbciles (ou que a reprsente aussi un avantage pour eux que vous ne voulez pas voir).




> Selon comment on regarde ce n'est plus le cas depuis un moment.


C'est pour a que j'ai pris la peine de prciser que a valait aussi pour les autres grand pays avec une conomie stable.




> Non mais justement moi j'coute des gens qui ont prvu des choses bien avant que a n'arrive.
> Ils ont souvent raisons, ce ne sont pas les conomistes mainstream qui sont l pour rassurer.
> L'conomie va hyper mal, il faut arrter de faire croire que la crise est derrire nous, alors qu'elle est devant nous.
> Les pays ne peuvent pas s'endetter  l'infini.


Je me doute bien que vos conomistes sont les meilleurs vu que c'est vous qui les choisissez. 
Et d'ailleurs quand on crie  la crise tous les matins, on a forcment raison  un moment, vu que ces dernires annes on a environ une crise tous les 10-20 ans. 
Mais l encore a ne veux pas dire que quitter l'Europe apporte de meilleures solutions. Notamment la dette n'est pas un problme li a l'Union Europenne, au contraire. On a toutes les raisons de penser que sans l'UE, la situation de la France serait bien pire  ce niveau. 




> La dette publique US ressemble  a :
> 21 667 000 000 000
> 21 000 milliards de dollars !


Preuve s'il en fallait que le dette n'est pas un problme li  l'UE.




> C'est quand mme assez proche.
> Sinon on s'endette  250% du PIB et aprs 500%, et aprs 1000%.
> Au bout d'un temps il faut que a casse.


En effet, mais on ne sais pas si on atteindra ces taux, ni quand, et encore une fois, a n'est pas  cause de l'UE.




> En tout cas il y a des ministres italiens qui sont europhobes. L'histoire de la sortie de l'euro en secret c'est une thorie.
> Peut tre qu'ils ne bossent pas sur la sortie de l'UE (mme si l'Allemagne a dj boss le dessus et surement d'autres pays).
> Un jour il faudra sortir de l'euro et de l'UE, autant tre le plus prt possible au cas o.


C'est qui pour vous "l'Allemagne" ? Que quelques conomistes Allemands aient rflchi au sujet je n'en doute pas. Mais il n'y a jamais eu un projet srieux. 
Votre soucis c'est que vous capitalisez tous les petits soubresaut qui vont dans le sens de votre opinion prdtermine et les rigez en preuves, mme s'ils sont minimes, peu fiables, voire contradictoires entre eux.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui a t fait de manire raisonne. L'euro n'a pas dviss. Si la France avait fait a toute seule avec sa propre monnaie, je n'en serais pas aussi sr.


Ni l'euro, ni le dollar, ni le yen, ni la livre sterling n'ont dviss suite aux oprations de QE massif de leur banque centrale respective, et personne n'est capable d'expliquer pourquoi. Ni ce qui se passera lors du prochain krach massif, qui pourrait survenir d'ici mars 2019.

----------


## Uther

L'Euro a clairement baiss, mais n'a pas dviss. La livre Sterling aussi mais c'est surtout  cause de l'effet Brexit.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est quand mme assez proche.
> Sinon on s'endette  250% du PIB et aprs 500%, et aprs 1000%.
> Au bout d'un temps il faut que a casse.


Faudra un jour que tu te dcides.
Un jour tu critiques UE qu' on ne peut pas s'endetter (malgr que ca fait 18 ans que la France le fait)
Un autre jour tu dis qu'il faut augmenter les dpense et s'endetter.

Un jour tu dis que l'Euro c'est mal car on peut pas crer de la monnaie  cause de l'Allemagne
Une heure aprs tu dis que l'Euro c'est mal car on  crer de la monnaie...

J'ai rien contre on soutienne un avis, mais dire blanc et noir entre 2 messages c'est quand mme vachement dbile. (bon en mme temps tu l'es donc c'est pas tonnant).

Ah et pourquoi la France doit avoir une monnaie moins forte que l'Allemagne? 
Les Franais sont trop cons et trop faignant pour travailler autant qu'un Allemand?
Le Franais est une race a part? La France devrait peut-tre prendre le Bolivar vnzulienne comme monnaie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est beaucoup mais  l'chelle de la zone euro a reste acceptable. L'euro n'a pas dviss.


Les QE aggravent le problme, c'est reculer pour mieux sauter.
La BCE y va tranquille avec la planche  billet, mais les USA et la Chine sont  un autre niveau (le Japon crait l'quivalent de 200 milliards de dollars par mois).




> En effet, lAllemagne a su revoir son jugement malgr un pass compliqu.


Il y a une thse qui dit que la planche  billet fini toujours par amener des dictateurs au pouvoir.




> Une monnaie forte a aussi des avantages non ngligeables.


Partager une monnaie a craint.
Avoir une monnaie plus faible que la monnaie allemande quilibrerait les choses entre la France et l'Allemagne.
Une monnaie doit tre adapt  une nation, a fonctionne mieux comme a.

Mme les mdias officiels le reconnaissent :
L'euro est trop fort de 6,8% pour la France et trop faible de 18% pour l'Allemagne selon le FMI
Si il y avait une monnaie franaise et une monnaie allemande le problme pourrait tre rgl.

Avant que l'UE ne soit mis en place beaucoup d'conomiste ont averti que c'tait une mauvaise ide.
Et maintenant ils disent que c'est trop tard...




> En tout cas la Grce a consenti a des sacrifices assez drastiques pour pouvoir rester en zone Euro. Preuve que c'est tous des imbciles


C'est surtout la preuve qu'Alxis Tspras est un tratre !
Et pourquoi Goldman Sachs n'a pas t condamn pour avoir trafiqu les comptes de la Grce pour la faire rentrer dans l'UE ?
L'UE a tu la Grce.




> Je me doute bien que vos conomistes sont les meilleurs vu que c'est vous qui les choisissez.


Vous avez dj cout Philippe Bchade, Olivier Delamarche, Pierre Sabatier, Olivier Berruyer, Jacques Sapir ?
Ils ne sont pas d'accord entre eux, mais leur interventions sont souvent trs intressantes.

a n'a pas dur longtemps, mais il y a eu cette mission et c'tait chouette :








> C'est qui pour vous "l'Allemagne" ?


L dans le contexte c'tait le gouvernement Allemand.
Merkel et ses potes ont un plan de prvu pour quitter l'euro.
Il vaut mieux tre prt au cas o.
Parce que quitter l'euro  l'arrache a a peut tre dangereux.




> L'Euro a clairement baiss


Vous ne pouvez pas faire un screenshot qu'on se rende bien compte ?
https://www.xe.com/




> Faudra un jour que tu te dcides.
> Un jour tu critiques UE qu' on ne peut pas s'endetter (malgr que ca fait 18 ans que la France le fait)
> Un autre jour tu dis qu'il faut augmenter les dpense et s'endetter.


J'ai jamais parl de s'endetter.
Je dis juste que la dette ne sera jamais rembours.
Elle grandit beaucoup plus vite que la croissance (cela dit nous sommes en rcession donc c'est tout  fait normal, mais ce sera plus clair en 2020).

Tous les pays triches pour faire croire qu'il y a de la croissance.
Il y a des pays qui compte la prostitution et la drogue dans le PIB...

----------


## Grogro

> Ah et pourquoi la France doit avoir une monnaie moins forte que l'Allemagne? 
> Les Franais sont trop cons et trop faignant pour travailler autant qu'un Allemand?
> Le Franais est une race a part? La France devrait peut-tre prendre le Bolivar vnzulienne comme monnaie.


Parce que la France et l'Allemagne ont des conomies radicalement diffrente ? 

Tu as ouvert un livre d'conomie un jour dans ta vie ? Tu as la moindre ide du fonctionnement d'une monnaie, d'une banque centrale ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Parce que la France et l'Allemagne ont des conomies radicalement diffrente ? 
> 
> Tu as ouvert un livre d'conomie un jour dans ta vie ? Tu as la moindre ide du fonctionnement d'une monnaie, d'une banque centrale ?


En quoi elle est *radicalement* diffrentes? 
Et ne devrait-elle pas se rapprocher de l'Allemagne? 

Bon certes avoir des usines, des travailleurs c'est peut-tre pas la meilleurs ides (ps et l'conomie est vraiment la mme entre Paris, Dunkerque et la cote dazur? )

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi elle est *radicalement* diffrentes?


LAllemagne c'est une mini Chine.
Elle exporte beaucoup plus que nous.
Elle exploite les pays autour d'elle, comme la Pologne.
L'Allemagne a invent les jobs d'1h par semaine et les mtiers pay 3/h.

ALLEMAGNE-FRANCE : 4  0 EN CONOMIE !



> Malgr un mieux perceptible pour lconomie franaise,* elle ne tient toujours pas la comparaison face  son puissant voisin*. C'est ce que montrent les dernires statistiques.


TOUT SOURIT  LCONOMIE ALLEMANDE BEAUCOUP MOINS  LA FRANCE



> *Excdent commercial, chmage, consommation, finances publiques Tous les voyants sont au vert pour notre puissant voisin.* A ct, lconomie tricolore fait encore ple figure.


France-Allemagne : les diffrences conomiques



> Un tableau rigoureux et saisissant rsume les 9 points sur lesquels se creuse lcart entre la France et lAllemagne. Tout le monde devrait le lire, et en conclure que la croissance, lemploi et la comptitivit en Allemagne seraient  la porte des Franais sils bnficiaient du mme cadre institutionnel et politique.


Comme il existe une diffrence entre l'conomie Grec et Franaise il existe une diffrence entre l'conomie Franaise et Allemande.
Il y a une grosse industrie en Allemagne (automobile, outils, etc).

Bon remarque PSA c'est mieux que Mercedes-Benz, BMW, Porsche selon comment on regarde.
Par contre ils vendent plus rien en Iran  ::pleure::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation des GAFA : la France et l'Allemagne ne trouvent toujours pas de terrain d'entente,*
*mais Paris espre parvenir  un accord d'ici fin 2018 * 

LEurope a du mal  se mettre daccord sur la rforme des rgles fiscales qui permettraient de faire payer aux entreprises numriques leur juste part dimpt.  lorigine du projet aux cts de l'Allemagne, la France a, dans un premier temps, en septembre, avanc plusieurs ides auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord. Paris a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. 

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, lun des plus fervents partisans de cette taxation, a tent de trouver un compromis en proposant dajouter une  clause de caducit   ce nouvel impt. La proposition prvoit de supprimer la taxation ds quun accord est trouv au niveau mondial avec les poids lourds de linternet. Cette proposition a t accueillie comme une avance par les partenaires europens.

Malheureusement, cela n'a pas permis de faire avancer les choses d'une manire significative. Aussi, la semaine dernire, Bruno Le Maire a dnonc les tergiversations de certains pays europens sur linstauration de cette taxe, prvenant que labsence de dcision pourrait tre sanctionne dans les urnes lors des europennes de mai 2019.

 Les discussions, a suffit, les palabres a suffit, les prtextes a suffit (...) Je veux un accord et surtout je veux une dcision , a dclar le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances sur Public Snat.  Des millions de citoyens aujourdhui ne comprennent plus labsence de dcision  et demanderont des comptes  leurs dirigeants sur les dcisions prises pour les protger et les dfendre, et notamment en matire dquit fiscale, lors de la campagne en vue des lections europennes du 26 mai 2019, a-t-il prvenu.

Pour Bruno Le Maire,  ce qui coince (...) cest comme toujours en Europe, cest le manque de volont politique (car) tous les problmes techniques ont t rgls . 

Alors que plusieurs Etats membres de lUnion sont encore rticents vis--vis dun projet qui requiert lunanimit, le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances en a appel  la  justice fiscale  et  la ncessit de prouver que lEurope pouvait dcider sur des sujets de  souverainet  

La proposition prsente en mars dernier par la Commission europenne prvoit une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises du numrique affichant un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et un revenu annuel de plus de 50 millions deuros dans lUE.

Cette taxe serait transitoire, dans lattente dun accord mondial sur un mcanisme de taxation des profits des GAFA, accuses de transfrer leurs bnfices vers des tats membres  la fiscalit avantageuse comme le Luxembourg ou lIrlande.

Si le Luxembourg, dabord hostile, sest ralli au projet, lIrlande et les pays scandinaves y restent hostiles, soit par peur de perdre une partie de leurs ressources, soit pour des raisons juridiques et par crainte de reprsailles de la part des pays partenaires de lUE.


*La France et l'Allemagne ne trouvent toujours pas de terrain d'entente*

LAllemagne, qui avait ds le dpart soutenu la proposition franaise, semble depuis plus rserve, au regard notamment des menaces que font peser les Etats-Unis sur ses exportations.

Fin octobre, le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz a propos d'instaurer un plancher mondial de taxation des compagnies et des mesures plus restrictives pour les transferts de fonds vers les paradis fiscaux, afin d'empcher les compagnies d'chapper  l'impt par le biais de ces transferts et d'optimisation fiscale.  Nous avons besoin d'un seuil mondial d'imposition sous lequel aucun Etat ne peut descendre , a estim Olaf Scholz dans le *Welt am Sonntag*, soulignant l'importance de prendre des mesures pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale. Olaf Scholz explique avoir lanc une initiative pour aider les tats  ragir au dumping fiscal d'autres tats, en s'appuyant sur les travaux de l'OCDE sur le sujet.

 Nous avons besoin de mcanismes coordonns qui empchent un dplacement des revenus dans les paradis fiscaux , a-t-il plaid, jugeant aussi que l'UE accuse un retard en la matire.

Bien des jours aprs, la France et lAllemagne ne se sont toujours pas mises daccord sur la taxation du chiffre daffaires des grandes enseignes du numrique, mais Paris espre toujours parvenir  un accord au niveau europen dici fin 2018, a dclar lundi le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances.

Interrog par BFM TV, Bruno Le Maire a dclar que la France et lAllemagne taient toujours dcides  trouver une solution ensemble, pralable  un accord au niveau europen.

 Aujourdhui, nous navons pas de solution entre lAllemagne et la France   a-t-il cependant admis.  Nous navons pas encore trouv le point datterrissage qui permettrait davoir une dcision dici dcembre . 

La France souhaite toujours  une taxation dcide en dcembre sur la base dun texte formel qui prvoit exactement comment est-ce quon taxera les Google, Amazon et Facebook, avec une entre en vigueur dont la date peut tre dcide ultrieurement , a-t-il ajout.

 Ce qui compte pour nous, cest que la dcision soit prise fin dcembre , a insist Bruno Le Maire.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation des GAFA : trois pays europens refusent d'apporter leur accord  la forme actuelle du texte,*
*une unanimit est requise pour qu'il soit applicable* 

Les efforts du ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, pour rassembler ses collgues de l'Union europenne autour d'une nouvelle taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique ne semblent toujours pas trs efficaces. En effet, quelques pays restent encore sceptiques et nont pas apport leur accord. D'autres pays, parmi lesquels lItalie, ont annonc leur intention de continuer avec leur propre projet de loi sur des taxes d'entreprises numriques.

Les ministres du Danemark, de lIrlande et de la Sude ont dclar quils ne pouvaient pas soutenir la taxe dans sa forme actuelle, mettant en doute lavenir de la proposition, puisque lunanimit est requise pour pouvoir passer des taxes dans lUE. LIrlande et les pays scandinaves y restent hostiles, soit par peur de perdre une partie de leurs ressources, soit pour des raisons juridiques et par crainte de reprsailles de la part des pays partenaires de lUE.

Tel que propos, le projet de loi une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises du numrique affichant un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et un revenu annuel de plus de 50 millions deuros dans lUE.

Cette taxe serait transitoire, dans lattente dun accord mondial sur un mcanisme de taxation des profits des GAFA, accuses de transfrer leurs bnfices vers des tats membres  la fiscalit avantageuse comme le Luxembourg ou lIrlande.

Il nest pas tonnant de voir la France dfendre vigoureusement cette proposition, tant donn quelle en a t  lorigine avec lAllemagne. Le Maire a fait des concessions  ceux qui sopposent  ce plan et souhaitent que l'UE attende que les travaux sur une taxe mondiale portent leurs fruits plutt que de passer par cette phase europenne transitoire. Il a dclar que la France soutiendrait le report de la date d'entre en vigueur de la taxe  2021. Il a galement optimis le dbat entre les ministres des Finances  Bruxelles.


*Bruno Le Maire et Giovanni Tria  Bruxelles le 5 novembre*
 Le dbat montre que nous allons dans la bonne direction , a dclar Le Maire lors de la discussion de ce mardi.  Il ne me reste plus qu offrir une bire  Paschal dans un pub de Dublin, et je pense que nous pourrons alors nous diriger vers une dcision , a-t-il dclar, faisant rfrence  son homologue irlandais, Paschal Donohoe.

Rappelons que lAllemagne, qui avait ds le dpart soutenu la proposition franaise, semble depuis plus rserve, au regard notamment des menaces que font peser les Etats-Unis sur ses exportations.

Fin octobre, le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz a propos d'instaurer un plancher mondial de taxation des compagnies et des mesures plus restrictives pour les transferts de fonds vers les paradis fiscaux, afin d'empcher les compagnies d'chapper  l'impt par le biais de ces transferts et d'optimisation fiscale.  Nous avons besoin d'un seuil mondial d'imposition sous lequel aucun Etat ne peut descendre , a estim Olaf Scholz dans le Welt am Sonntag, soulignant l'importance de prendre des mesures pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale. Olaf Scholz explique avoir lanc une initiative pour aider les tats  ragir au dumping fiscal d'autres tats, en s'appuyant sur les travaux de l'OCDE sur le sujet.

 Nous avons besoin de mcanismes coordonns qui empchent un dplacement des revenus dans les paradis fiscaux , a-t-il plaid, jugeant aussi que l'UE accuse un retard en la matire.

Bien des jours aprs, la France et lAllemagne ne se sont toujours pas mises daccord sur la taxation du chiffre daffaires des grandes enseignes du numrique, mais Paris espre toujours parvenir  un accord au niveau europen dici fin 2018, a dclar lundi le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances.

Un certain nombre de pays imposent dj leurs propres taxes, ce qui augmente le risque de fragmentation du march unique. Le ministre des Finances, Giovanni Tria, a dclar qu'une taxe italienne entrerait en vigueur l'anne prochaine s'il n'y avait pas d'accord plus large d'ici l. L'Espagne et le Royaume-Uni ont dj annonc leurs propres taxes.

Le conflit met en lumire de profondes divisions au sein du bloc alors que les gouvernements de lUE ont du mal  trouver un quilibre entre attirer des entreprises lucratives et traiter le mcontentement populaire auprs des entreprises qui ne paient pas leur juste part. Les systmes fiscaux traditionnels n'ont jusqu' prsent pas russi  capter les revenus des entreprises d'envergure mondiale mais  prsence physique limite, alimentant la colre des lecteurs mcontents aprs des annes d'austrit et de faible croissance des salaires.

Source : Bloomberg

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Voila pourquoi l'UE n'est pas fonctionnelle, ce systme est auto-bloquant parce que les intrts des uns n'est pas les intrts des autres.
Mme si la question pose tait anodine, personne ne serait d'accord, alors je vous laisse imaginer pour des questions fiscales, conomiques, gopolitiques, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voila pourquoi l'UE n'est pas fonctionnelle, ce systme est auto-bloquant parce que les intrts des uns n'est pas les intrts des autres.


Ici la dcision doit tre unanime, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

Par exemple pour autoriser le glyphosate il n'y avait pas besoin d'unanimit :
Glyphosate : l'UE vote une autorisation pour 5 ans de plus



> Dix-huit pays ont vot en faveur de la proposition de l'excutif europen, 9 s'y sont opposs et un pays s'est abstenu, permettant d'atteindre la *majorit qualifie requise*, contrairement  un premier vote dbut novembre.
> (...)
> Ainsi, 18 pays membres ont vot pour l'autorisation pour cinq ans : la Bulgarie, l'Allemagne, la Rpublique tchque, le Danemark, l'Estonie, l'Irlande, l'Espagne, la Lettonie, la Lituanie, la Hongrie, les Pays-Bas, la Pologne, la Roumanie, la Slovaquie, la Slovnie, la Finlande, la Sude et le Royaume-Uni. *La Belgique, la Grce, la France, la Croatie, l'Italie, Chypre, le Luxembourg, Malte et l'Autriche ont vot contre*, et le Portugal s'est abstenu, d'aprs Le Monde.


===
Ici rien de neuf, tout le monde s'attendait  ce que a ne passe pas.
Les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg et Malte ont bien jou leur coup, parce qu'ils sont contre ce projet mais se prononcent pour, mais heureusement pour eux le Danemark et la Sude ont vot dans leur sens.
L'Irlande assume.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ici la dcision doit tre unanime, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.
> 
> Par exemple pour autoriser le glyphosate il n'y avait pas besoin d'unanimit :
> Glyphosate : l'UE vote une autorisation pour 5 ans de plus


En fait cela dpend qui vote / initie la loi et si tout le monde est plus ou moins d'accord entre le parlement europen, le conseil de l'union europenne et la commission europenne, ce qui fait que le mode de scrutin n'est pas toujours le mme.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proc%C...urop%C3%A9enne





> Sous la procdure lgislative ordinaire, un avis ngatif de la Commission force le Conseil  voter  l'unanimit plutt qu' la majorit. Il y a aussi quelques exceptions permettant  la Commission d'adopter des actes lgislatifs de sa propre initiative.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le mode de scrutin n'est pas toujours le mme.


Je le sais parfaitement !
C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis !

Dans larticle il y a crit :



> puisque lunanimit est requise pour pouvoir passer des taxes dans lUE


Sachant qu'il a des paradis fiscaux dans l'UE (Luxembourg, Pays-Bas, Irlande, Malte) jamais ils ne seront d'accord pour taxer les GAFAs.
En tout cas a n'irait pas totalement dans le sens de leur intrts.

Est-ce qu'il y a une liste des lois qui sont pass  l'unanimit ?
Parce que je vois mal comment 28 pays pourraient tre d'accord sur quelque chose...
Surtout au niveau des taxes, vu que chaque pays a son systme.

----------


## aleluff

> Tel que propos, le projet de loi une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises du numrique affichant un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et un revenu annuel de plus de 50 millions deuros dans lUE.


Juste une question: pourquoi ne pas appliquer ce principe  toutes les entreprises ??
Aucunes raisons d'avoir un traitement diffrent pour celles du numriques

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je le sais parfaitement !
> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis !


Oui je ne faisais qu'expliquer POURQUOI ce n'tait pas toujours le mme.  :;):

----------


## fatbob

Libralisation = majorit
Taxation/fiscalit = unanimit

 ::mouarf::

----------


## ShigruM

la solution ne serait t'elle pas de ne plus taxer les entreprises et de faire payer uniquement les citoyens ?
ainsi les entrperises irais plus la ou les impots/taxes sont les moins cjher mais ou les infra sont les meilleurs  :;):

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Taxation des GAFA : Le Maire veut le soutien de Berlin en dcembre*
*Ce serait  une rupture de confiance entre la France et lAllemagne , sinon*

Le ton est un peu mont sinon un peu trop mont du cot de Paris dans laffaire de taxation des GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon). Ce nest pas la premire fois que le ministre franais de lEconomie et des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, hausse le ton en ce qui concerne ce dossier, mais cette fois-ci, cest lalli principal dans le dossier  lAllemagne   qui est press par Le Maire afin quil apporte son soutien  ladoption de la directive. 

En effet, vendredi dernier, Bruno Le Maire, dans un entretien vido, a appeler Berlin  marquer son soutien au projet de taxation des gants du numrique lors de la prochaine runion des ministres europens des finances en dcembre, a rapport Reuters. Selon Le Maire, une absence de soutien constituerait  une rupture de confiance entre la France et lAllemagne . 

Le 18 octobre dernier, Bruno Le Maire a dnonc les tergiversations de certains partenaires europens, sur linstauration de cette taxe, notamment les plus petits pays tels que le Luxembourg et l'Irlande, prvenant que labsence de dcision pourrait tre sanctionne dans les urnes lors des europennes de mai 2019. Selon Le Maire, ses pays qui s'opposent aux propositions appliquent souvent des tarifs plus avantageux, ce qui fait que des gants comme Google, Amazon, Facebook ou Apple installent prcisment leur sige europen dans ces pays. Ils craindraient donc de perdre certains avantage avec l'instauration de la taxe  l'chelle du bloc. 

Toute fois, Paris, qui est lorigine de nombreuses initiatives dans le projet de taxation des GAFA, a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. 

Un autre groupe de pays s'est aussi oppos  la taxe en dbut juin. Les ministres des Finances de ces trois pays nordiques de lUnion europenne  savoir la ministre sudoise des Finances Magdalena Andersson et ses collgues du Danemark et de la Finlande, Kristian Jensen et Petteri Orpo ont, dans un communiqu relay le 1er juin dernier par Reuters, fait part de leur opposition au projet de taxation des gants du numrique, soutenant que ce dernier pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.   Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar.


Cette fois-ci, Paris se tourne vers son partenaire principal et exige de lui son soutien en dcembre  loccasion de la prochaine runion des ministres europens des Finances.  On ne peut pas imaginer une seconde que lAllemagne ne tienne pas ses engagements et ne dcide pas ladoption de la directive en dcembre, a serait une rupture de confiance entre la France et lAllemagne , a-t-il dclar Le Maire.

En effet, ce projet est n dune proposition franco-allemande avant de voir ladhsion des autres partenaires europens. Mais, depuis un moment dj, les hsitations et oppositions se multiplient au sein de lunion, y compris lAllemagne qui sest dsolidaris en dbut du mois de septembre, selon le journal allemand Bild, qui a pu consulter un document confidentiel. Le document du ministre des Finances mentionnait que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Le ministre allemand des Finances renoncerait donc  faire payer plus dimpt aux gants de lInternet, notamment les GAFA. 

Le 21 octobre dernier, l'Allemagne a, nanmoins, annonc son soutien  un taux d'imposition minimum mondial pour les gants du numrique et a encourag  la lutte commune contre l'vitement fiscal. Toute fois, la France et lAllemagne nont toujours pas trouv un terrain dentente. Mais, Bruno Le Maire, fervent partisan dune taxe europenne sur les GAFA, esprant avoir un accord avant la fin de lanne 2018, exige donc de Berlin son engagement  adopter la directive le 4 dcembre prochain, a rapport Reuters.

  La semaine dernire  Bruxelles nous tions trs exactement 23  dfendre la taxation des gants du numrique sur la base de la proposition franaise , a dclar Bruno Le Maire, selon Reuters. Le Danemark, la Sude et lIrlande restent hostiles  ce projet et lAllemagne se montre hsitante, a-t-il prcis.

Lobjet du projet de taxation des GAFA, selon Bruxelles, est de garantir que les activits des entreprises numriques soient imposes dans l'UE d'une manire quitable et propice  la croissance de lUE afin de tirer le meilleur parti de lvolution du secteur numrique. 

Deux propositions lgislatives distinctes ont t alors prsentes par la Commission pour mieux rpondre  cette problmatique dont une premire initiative concernant le long terme vise  rformer les rgles relatives  l'imposition des socits de telle sorte que les bnfices soient enregistrs et taxs l o les entreprises ont une interaction importante avec les utilisateurs par l'intermdiaire de canaux numriques.  

Une seconde proposition est une taxe provisoire portant sur les principales activits numriques qui chappent actuellement  toute forme d'imposition dans l'UE. Un taux de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires des entreprises du numrique affichant un chiffre daffaires annuel dau moins 750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 50 millions dans lUnion europenne a t propos  cet effet par lUE.

Cest cette taxe provisoire qui ne fait pas lunanimit au sein du bloc depuis sa proposition. Danemark, lIrlande et de la Sude continue de sy opposer. A la dernire runion, les ministres des finances de ces pays ont dclar quils ne pouvaient pas soutenir la taxe dans sa forme actuelle. 

Le malaise autour de la question au sein de lunion est assez profond au point o certains membres de lunion ont annonc leurs propres taxes sur les GAFA  lchelle nationale  limage de lItalie dont la taxe entrerait en vigueur ds lanne prochaine en labsence daccord.  L'Espagne et le Royaume-Uni ont dj annonc leurs propres taxes.

Toute fois, Bruno Le Maire a consenti une concession importante lors de la dernire runion. Selon le ministre, lapplication de la taxe devrait intervenir pour lanne prochaine  condition que, jusquen fin danne, un accord soit conclu, les dcisions au sein de lunion se prenant  lunanimit. Lobjectif tant dviter linstauration de taxes nationales, nuisibles au march unique europen, selon le ministre franais des Finances.

*Source :* Reuters

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi* 

 ::fleche::  L'Angleterre annonce qu'elle va appliquer une taxe de 2% sur les  services numriques  en avril 2020, proposs par les entreprises rentables
 ::fleche::  USA : une taxe sur les grandes entreprises de la Tech pour aider les sans-abri est vote  San Francisco, mais de nombreuses voix s'lvent contre
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : Apple prfre les rencontres prives aux consultations publiques, pour rgler ses litiges de fiscalit avec l'UE
 ::fleche::  La Wikimedia Foundation prvient l'Europe que ses rformes sur le copyright reprsentent une menace, pour l'internet collaboratif et ouvert
 ::fleche::  L'ANSSI publie en open source le code de CLIP OS, son systme d'exploitation scuris, est-ce un bon candidat pour l'OS souverain franais ?

----------


## dhamm



----------


## bombseb

> Parce que je vois mal comment 28 pays pourraient tre d'accord sur quelque chose...


C'est justement ce que dit le mec dans la vido...Et il le dit depuis un moment
Il n'y aura jamais d'Europe Sociale, il n'y aura jamais d'Europe de la dfense, ceux qui veulent changer l
'Europe (ou les traits) sont soit des menteurs soit des ignares

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation des GAFA : l'Allemagne soutient le  modle franais  de taxe sur le numrique,*
*et souhaite la conclusion au niveau europen dune dcision contraignante * 

Vendredi dernier, Bruno Le Maire, dans un entretien vido, a appel Berlin  marquer son soutien au projet de taxation des grandes enseignes du numrique lors de la prochaine runion des ministres europens des finances en dcembre, a rapport Reuters. Selon Le Maire, une absence de soutien constituerait  une rupture de confiance entre la France et lAllemagne . 

Le 18 octobre dernier, Bruno Le Maire a dnonc les tergiversations de certains partenaires europens, sur linstauration de cette taxe, notamment les plus petits pays tels que le Luxembourg et l'Irlande, prvenant que labsence de dcision pourrait tre sanctionne dans les urnes lors des europennes de mai 2019. Selon Le Maire, ses pays qui s'opposent aux propositions appliquent souvent des tarifs plus avantageux, ce qui fait que des entreprises de la taille de Google, Amazon, Facebook ou Apple installent prcisment leur sige europen dans ces pays. Ils craignent donc de perdre certains avantage avec l'instauration de la taxe  l'chelle du bloc. 

Toutefois, Paris, qui est lorigine de nombreuses initiatives dans le projet de taxation des GAFA, a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. 

Un autre groupe de pays s'est aussi oppos  la taxe en dbut juin. Les ministres des Finances de ces trois pays nordiques de lUnion europenne  savoir la ministre sudoise des Finances Magdalena Andersson et ses collgues du Danemark et de la Finlande, Kristian Jensen et Petteri Orpo ont, dans un communiqu relay le 1er juin dernier par Reuters, fait part de leur opposition au projet de taxation des gants du numrique, soutenant que ce dernier pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar.


*Bruno Le Maire et Giovanni Tria  Bruxelles le 5 novembre*
Cette fois-ci, Paris se tourne vers son partenaire principal et exige de lui son soutien en dcembre  loccasion de la prochaine runion des ministres europens des Finances.  On ne peut pas imaginer une seconde que lAllemagne ne tienne pas ses engagements et ne dcide pas ladoption de la directive en dcembre, a serait une rupture de confiance entre la France et lAllemagne , a-t-il dclar Le Maire.

En effet, ce projet est n dune proposition franco-allemande avant de voir ladhsion des autres partenaires europens. Mais, depuis un moment dj, les hsitations et oppositions se multiplient au sein de lunion, y compris lAllemagne qui sest dsolidaris en dbut du mois de septembre, selon le journal allemand Bild, qui a pu consulter un document confidentiel. Le document du ministre des Finances mentionnait que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive . Le ministre allemand des Finances renoncerait donc  faire payer plus dimpt aux gants de lInternet, notamment les GAFA. 

Le 21 octobre dernier, l'Allemagne a, nanmoins, annonc son soutien  un taux d'imposition minimum mondial pour les poids lourd du numrique et a encourag  la lutte commune contre l'vitement fiscal. Cependant, la semaine dernire, la France et lAllemagne navaient toujours pas trouv un terrain dentente. Mais, Bruno Le Maire, fervent partisan dune taxe europenne sur les GAFA, sest montr optimiste en esprant avoir un accord avant la fin de lanne 2018. Aussi, il a exig de Berlin le respect de son engagement  adopter la directive le 4 dcembre prochain, selon Reuters.

*Des mots enfin compris ?*

Le ministre allemand des Finances, Olaf Scholz, a dclar lundi au Spiegel que lAllemagne soutenait le modle franais de taxe sur le numrique et que Berlin souhaitait la conclusion au niveau europen dune dcision contraignante lors de la prochaine runion des ministres europens, le mois prochain, pour parer un ventuel chec des discussions au niveau de lOCDE.

 Si la recherche dun accord international (au niveau de lOCDE) choue, je pense que nous devrions aller de lavant au niveau europen et introduire des taux dimposition minimaux et une imposition effective des entreprises du numrique  partir de janvier 2021 , explique-t-il.

 Nous sommes foncirement en accord avec la France sur cette approche de la taxation des grandes entreprises , ajoute-t-il.

Invit sur France Inter, son homologue franais Bruno Le Maire a dclar lundi matin quun accord franco-allemand sur une taxation europenne des gants du numrique comme Google et Facebook tait   porte de main . 

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours,*
*en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre * 

 trois semaines de la prochaine runion des ministres europens des finances, le 4 dcembre 2018, le ministre allemand Olaf Scholz se dit confiant dans la perspective que les 27 trouvent un accord autour du projet de taxe sur les gants du numrique. Il rpond ainsi aux frustrations franaises en la matire.

Olaf Scholz confirme donc  aller dans le mme sens que la France , aprs des semaines dhsitation. Les rticences de Berlin sexpliquent par limportance des exportations allemandes et par la crainte de reprsailles sur son industrie en gnral. Car la taxation pourrait notamment frapper des gants amricains, dans un contexte o Donald Trump menace dj rgulirement de taxer les importations amricaines dautomobiles europennes. Une industrie sur laquelle lAllemagne est en premier ligne.

Olaf Scholz prcise dailleurs que la dcision qui pourrait tre prise en dcembre par les ministres europens des finances serait conue comme un filet de secours,  au cas o un accord au niveau du G20 et de lOCDE sur la mise en place dun taux dimposition minimum pour les poids lourds du numrique naboutirait pas . Une manire de temporiser.

Lors dune confrence  Berlin, il a dclar que lAllemagne, qui est favorable  des rgles multilatrales, se devait de rechercher un consensus.

Mais il a ajout quen labsence de progrs dici dcembre, les gouvernements franais et allemand affirmeraient clairement que  nous ferons quelque chose en 2021, parce que nous ne trouvons pas la situation actuelle des entreprises du numrique et des impts sur les bnfices quelles paient ici trs satisfaisante . 


La chancelire allemande, Angela Merkel, sest prononce mardi, dans un discours au Parlement europen  Strasbourg, pour une taxation des gants du numrique dans un cadre international mais elle a plaid en faveur dune action  au plan europen  en labsence daccord global sur une taxation minimale.

Elle estime quune taxation des grandes multinationales du numrique pourrait tre prsente lors dune runion des ministres des Finances de lUnion europenne prvue le 4 dcembre.

 Nous discutons de cela avec la France. Mais notez que nous ne parlons pas de la pertinence dune taxe sur les socits numriques, nous parlons de la manire de le faire , a dit la chancelire allemande au portail en ligne t-online.de dans un entretien publi mardi soir.

 Il y aura une proposition dici dcembre  , ajoute la dirigeante allemande.

La France est depuis longtemps favorable  une taxation des GAFA, mais se heurte aux rticences allemandes sur la manire de mettre en oeuvre cette fiscalit.

Aprs des mois dintenses concertations, le gouvernement franais a indiqu que seuls le Danemark, la Sude et lIrlande demeuraient opposs  cette initiative.

Il faut noter que les dclarations dAngela interviennent alors que lAllemagne se prpare  dvoiler sa stratgie sur lintelligence artificielle afin daider le pays  adapter son conomie  lre numrique.

Selon un document consult par Reuters, le gouvernement allemand a dgag un budget denviron trois milliards deuros pour financer le dveloppement et la recherche dans le domaine de lintelligence artificielle.

 Notre prosprit  venir dpend beaucoup de cela , a reconnu Merkel.
En pointe de linnovation industrielle depuis des dcennies, lAllemagne a tard  se rendre compte que son modle dexportation, bas sur lindustrie traditionnelle, tait dsormais vulnrable et elle tente de rattraper son retard dans le domaine numrique.

Dans une tribune publie mardi par le quotidien franais La Croix et lallemand Die Welt, quelque 200 parlementaires des deux pays appellent ladoption rapide dune taxe sur le numrique.

Sources : Reuters, La Croix

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre daffaires*
*des oprateurs de plateformes numriques*

Alors que l'Union europenne est encore aux phases de rflexion, de ngociation et de consensus, la France vient de faire une avance significative  travers la proposition de loi  visant  introduire une taxation sur le chiffre d'affaire afin de faire payer aux oprateurs de plateformes numriques leurs impts en France . Introduite le 7 novembre 2018 par les dputs du groupe Les Rpublicains (LR), cette proposition a pour objectif de trouver une solution au problme des pertes fiscales qu'engendrent les plateformes numriques pour la France. 

D'o vient le problme de pertes fiscales engendres par les plateformes numriques ?

Les plateformes numriques sont des dmatrialisations virtuelles d'entreprises sur le net. Les entreprises ont donc la possibilit de raliser de gros bnfices par l'intermdiaire de leur plateforme numrique sans avoir besoin de s'implanter physiquement dans un pays. Et c'est justement de l que vient le problme. En effet, seules les entreprises implantes physiquement dans un pays sont obligs de s'acquitter des impts nationaux sur les socits. Les plateformes numriques permettent aux entreprises d'exister virtuellement dans les pays, leur permettant ainsi d'chapper au paiement de ces impts. 


Pour les dputs LR, cette chappatoire offerte par le numrique engendre  des pertes de recettes fiscales insupportables  d'autant plus que les oprateurs des plateformes numriques font parfois des chiffres d'affaire 3 fois suprieures  ceux raliss par les entreprises physiquement prsentes sur le territoire. Ces dputs prennent l'exemple de l'entreprise Airbnb qui a pay pour l'exercice 2016 un impt de 96 944 euros pour un chiffre d'affaire de plus de 5 milliards euros. La France n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul pays  souffrir de ces pertes fiscales. D'autres pays de l'Union europenne en souffrent aussi, car les dputs estiment la perte fiscale  plusieurs milliards d'euros chaque anne pour toute l'UE. 

De plus, ces dputs trouvent injuste que les GAFAM (Google, Amazon, Facebook, Microsoft) avec leur gros chiffre d'affaire paient  un taux d'imposition infrieur de moiti aux entreprises traditionnelles . Ils esprent par leur proposition de loi endiguer les pertes fiscales et rtablir l'galit entre les entreprises physiquement prsentes sur le territoire et celles qui ne le sont pas.   

*Quel est le contenu de la proposition de loi ?* 

La proposition de loi s'articule autour de mesures.

*Premire mesure* : les plateformes numriques qui ont  un nombre de visiteurs uniques suprieurs  1 million par mois sur le territoire franais  doivent se faire enregistrer par leurs oprateurs sur une plateforme ddie  l'enregistrement. Ils obtiendront par la suite un numro d'enregistrement. 

*Deuxime mesure* : une taxe de 5 % sera applique sur le chiffre d'affaire hors taxe ralis en France par les oprateurs des plateformes qui ont t enregistrs. Cette taxation  hauteur de 5 % est assez raisonnable, car elle correspond   un niveau de taxation de 25 % pour une entreprise qui raliserait une marge bnficiaire de 20 % de son chiffre d'affaires, ce qui est cohrent avec le taux de l'impt sur les socits . 

*Troisime mesure* : les entreprises dont les plateformes numriques sont implantes en France depuis moins de 5 ans seront exonres de cette taxe afin de faciliter la cration d'entreprises.  

*Quatrime mesure* : le montant pay par les entreprises installes physiquement sur le territoire franais pour s'acquitter de la taxe de 5 %, sera retranch du montant qu'elles doivent payer pour s'acquitter de l'impt sur les socits. 

Toutes les mesures de cette proposition de loi se veulent compatibles avec le droit de l'Union europenne. Pour les dputs LR, cette proposition de loi a un enjeu international vu que la question dont elle traite  une envergure internationale en gnral et europenne en particulier. 

*Quelle est la position de l'Union europenne par rapport  cette taxation ?* 

Bon nombre de pays de l'Union europenne (France, Allemagne, Italie, Espagne, Autriche, Bulgarie, Grce, Slovnie, Lettonie, Royaume Uni) taient bien dcid  trouver une solution communautaire au problme de taxation des oprateurs conomiques des plateformes. En ce sens, ces pays ont propos un taux d'imposition de 3 % applicable aux entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaire mondial est suprieur  750 millions d'euros et dont le chiffre d'affaire annuel en Europe est suprieur  10 millions d'euros. Cependant, cette proposition a t contester par deux pays auparavant favorables (le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne) et par le Danemark. La Sude et la Finlande ont estim que cette taxation nuiraient  l'attractivit des pays europens. 

La Commission europenne en est venu  proposer que les socits ne soient taxes que dans les pays o elles ont de nombreuses interactions avec les utilisateurs et a galement propos une taxe provisoire sur les principales activits numriques qui ne sont pas taxs dans l'UE. Malgr ces nouvelles propositions, les pays de l'UE ont toujours du mal  trouver un terrain d'entente, ce qui ralentit considrablement la recherche d'une solution communautaire. C'est l'une des raisons pour laquelle la France a dcid de faire cavalier seul. Elle n'est d'ailleurs pas la seule qui ait dcid de passer  l'acte. Le Royaume-Uni compte aussi appliquer une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire ralis sur son territoire par les oprateurs de plateforme d'ici 2020.

*Source :*  Proposition de loi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette taxe fixe par la France aux GAFAM ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : l'UE dfend ce projet lors de la runion du G20 et souligne qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une attaque contre les entreprises amricaines

 ::fleche::  Taxe sur les GAFAM : l'Allemagne estimerait que la  diabolisation  des grandes entreprises numriques  n'est pas productive 

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : de nouveaux tats de l'UE adhrent  l'initiative franaise, malgr ses lacunes

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : la proposition franaise ne fait pas l'unanimit dans l'UE, mais la coopration renforce envisage en dernier recours

 ::fleche::  L'UE envisagerait de contraindre les gants de l'Internet  agir plus vite quand il s'agit de supprimer du contenu illgal de leurs plateformes

----------


## darklinux

Le ridicule ne tue pas ...

----------


## seedbarrett

Excusez moi il y a un point que je ne comprend pas trop (c'est peut tre la maladie)




> Cependant, cette proposition a t contester par deux pays auparavant favorables (le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne) et par le Danemark. [...] Le Royaume-Uni compte aussi appliquer une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire ralis sur son territoire par les oprateurs de plateforme d'ici 2020.


Le soucis du royaume uni tait le montant de la taxe (les 5%) ? Pourquoi changer d'avis pour finalement le faire quand mme ? Sacrs anglais !

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Ca serait utile de crer un topic sur ce site qui liste toutes les taxes mises en place depuis sarko. A cette poque, il me semble qu'on crait quelque chose 1 taxe chaque mois. Depuis, ses successeurs sont de dignes hritiers de ce point de vue.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## JeanBond

Encore une taxe.. Oui, oui Macron est un ULTRA, MGA, SUPRA, libral !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une taxe..


Non mais l a concerne des multinationales qui font de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.
Il y a plusieurs grosses socits qui masquent leur bnfices et qui ne paient pas d'impt en France. 

Bon l l'exemple ne marche pas, parce que c'est Starbucks, mais Google ou Facebook peuvent faire la mme combine :
Comment Starbucks chappe toujours aux impts en France malgr ses bnfices



> Le groupe Starbucks engrange des milliards de dollars de bnfices dans le monde sans payer, parfois, un centime d'euros d'impts dans les pays o il ralise ses ventes. *C'est le cas en France, o la multinationale amricaine s'est mme longtemps dclare dficitaire*. Un scandale notamment permis par la complicit de certains tats, dont la Suisse ou encore les Pays Bas...


Les entreprises dclarent qu'elles sont dficitaire donc elles ne paient pas dimpts.

Les plans sont compliqus :
Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon : qui paie le moins d'impts?



> *Rappelons que nos Gafa ne dclarent pas leur chiffre d'affaires dans le pays o leur service est utilis, mais le facturent depuis l'Irlande (ou le Luxembourg pour Amazon)*. Pourtant, le taux d'imposition que nous avons calcul est trs loin du taux officiel irlandais: 12,5%. Les Gafa ne sont pas les seuls: les entreprises irlandaises installes dans le vert pays ne payent que 4,2%  5,3% d'impt, selon une tude du Bureau of Economic Analysis du dpartement du commerce amricain.
> 
> L'explication est assez simple. Ces champions de l'optimisation fiscale ne payent en ralit quasiment aucun impt en Irlande (ou au Luxembourg pour Amazon), grce  des montages d'optimisation fiscale qui redirigent le profit vers des paradis fiscaux o l'impt est nul: les les Camans pour Facebook, les Bermudes pour Microsoft et Google, le Delaware, Gibraltar, Jersey et les les Vierges britanniques pour Amazon. Encore plus fort, Apple envoie ses monstrueux profits dans une socit qui n'est rsidente fiscale nulle part... ce qui lui garantit une tranquillit absolue sur le plan fiscal.





> Ca serait utile de crer un topic sur ce site qui liste toutes les taxes mises en place depuis sarko.


Au moins on essaie, pour une fois, de faire payer des grosses entreprises US.
Tout le monde dit qu'il faut faire payer les GAFA, l la France essaie quelque chose...

Il y a des membres du forum qui parlent comme Laurent Wauquiez :
Plus de taxes, plus d'impts... Laurent Wauquiez tacle Emmanuel Macron



> L'chec de la premire anne d'Emmanuel Macron, ce n'est pas un chec de casting, *c'est un chec de rsultats : plus de taxes, plus d'impts, plus d'immigration* , assne Laurent Wauquiez dans un long entretien au Parisien.


Comme si l'UMP avait fait mieux quand elle tait au pouvoir...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Encore une taxe.. Oui, oui Macron est un ULTRA, MGA, SUPRA, libral !


Ca n'a rien  voir !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca n'a rien  voir !


Oui et non.

Il ne serait pas aussi no-libral, mais plus  gauche (enfin la vraie gauche, pas le PS), il irait chercher les milliards d'vasion fiscale, il ne ferait pas de cadeaux qu'aux plus riches, et donc il n'y aurait pas besoin d'autant de nouvelles taxes.

Donc dans un sens, a joue un peu quand mme, ou alors je veux bien que tu explique en quoi cela n'a vraiment rien  voir du tout si tu as le temps stp ?

----------


## JeanBond

> Non mais l a concerne des multinationales qui font de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.
> Il y a plusieurs grosses socits qui masquent leur bnfices et qui ne paient pas d'impt en France.


Mais pourquoi font-elles de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale ? La France est le pays qui redistribue le plus (57% du PIB), c'est un pays qui  normment de taxes, etc.. la liste est longue. Donc, si l'augmentation des taxes ne marchent pas, pourquoi ne pas prendre exemple sur la Suisse ? Aujourd'hui le constat c'est que le socialisme a ne fonctionne pas sur le long terme, mme les pays scandinaves reviennent au libralisme.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais pourquoi font-elles de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale ? La France est le pays qui retribue le plus (57% du PIB), c'est un pays qui  normment de taxes, etc.. la liste est longue. Donc, si l'augmentation des taxes ne marchent pas, pourquoi ne pas prendre exemple sur la Suisse ? Aujourd'hui le constat c'est que le socialisme a ne fonctionne pas sur le long terme, mme les pays scandinaves reviennent au libralisme.


Sauf que la France n'est pas socialiste non plus, c'est un mlange btard qui prend beaucoup de mauvais aspects de plusieurs doctrines... 

D'ailleurs votre affirmation fonctionne dans l'autre sens aussi : si les entreprises ne faisaient pas d'vasion fiscale voir pire de fraude fiscale, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'autant de taxes ni d'impts pour compenser.

C'est le serpent qui se mort la queue.

Et vu que les entreprises font de l'vasion fiscale mme dans des pays beaucoup plus libraux que la France et qui n'ont pas toutes ces mmes taxes, c'est donc que ce n'est pas que le surplus de taxe de celle-ci qui les poussent  faire cela, mais bien l'appt du gain.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pourquoi font-elles de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale ?


Pour maximiser leur profit.
Moins tu paies de taxes/impts plus tu gardes d'argent.


Les multinationales US se dbrouillent pour payer leurs impts dans les paradis fiscaux de l'UE : Pays-Bas, Luxembourg, Irlande, Malte.




> Donc, si l'augmentation des taxes ne marchent pas, pourquoi ne pas prendre exemple sur la Suisse ?


Le modle Suisse n'est pas applicable  la France.
De toute faon on est dans l'UE, donc on ne peut rien faire de ce que fait la Suisse.




> Aujourd'hui le constat c'est que le socialisme a ne fonctionne pas sur le long terme, mme les pays scandinaves reviennent au libralisme.


Il y aura toujours beaucoup de social en France, si on fait machine arrire c'est la guerre civile.
Sans le RSA et toutes les aides ce serait la rvolution.
Les aides achtent la paix sociale.

----------


## tanaka59

On oblige les franais  disposer d'espaces sur internet pour la paie en demat , par exemple. Au final ce type de service risque de devenir payant avec une nime taxe ?!  :8O: 

Genre digiposte, coffreo , doccle ...

La quarantaine doprateur a de quoi se frotter les mains ! Le problme d'une telle mesure c'est que l'emploi devient de plus en plus prcaire, avoir des comptes chez 10 ou 20 oprateurs qui mettent la paie en demat, selon votre ex employeur ... c'est 10 ou 20 abonnements  terme ? Pour quel coup ? Pour conserver des documents obligatoires (fiche de paie , certificat de travail, contrat de travail  ... ) .

Le plus dgueulasse dans cette histoire c'est que ce type de document est obligatoire , par exemple a fournir  pole emploi, ou la carsat lors du dpart en retraite. Comment justifier si on est dans l'incapacit financire  accder  ces documents ?  :8O:  On ne prend pas sa retraite ? 

Puis c'est pas des salaires  1200 ou 1300  qui vont couvrir les frais pour hberger les fiches de paie chez 10 ou 20 oprateurs suite  moultes contrats CDD ou intrim ...

Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens de s'acheter un PC , ni mme un clef usb ... encore moyen d'avoir un compte avec adresse mail + stockage cloud ... 

Matos, vol , perdu, endommag on fait comment ? On est en train d'ouvrir un boite de pandore ... que personne ne veut voir arriver en face !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On oblige les franais  disposer d'espaces sur internet pour la paie en demat , par exemple. Au final ce type de service risque de devenir payant ?! 
> 
> Genre digiposte, coffreo , doccle ...
> 
> La quarantaine doprateur a de quoi se frotter les mains ! Le problme d'une telle mesure c'est que l'emploi de devient de plus en plus precaire, avoir des comptes chez 10 ou 20 oprateurs qui mettent la paie en demat, selon votre ex employeur ... c'est 10 ou 20 abonnements  terme ? Pour quel coup ? Pour conserver des documents obligatoires (fiche de paie , certificat de travail, contrat de travail  ... ) .
> 
> Le plus dgueulasse dans cette histoire c'est que ce type de document est obligatoire , par exemple a fournir  pole emploi, ou la carsat lors du dpart en retraite. Comment justifier si on est dans l'incapacit financire  accder  ces documents ?  On ne prend pas sa retraite ? 
> 
> Puis c'est pas des salaires  1200 ou 1300  qui vont couvrir les frais pour hberger les fiches de paie chez 10 ou 20 oprateurs suite  moultes contrats CDD ou intrim ...


Perso on ne m'a jamais oblig  cela. Ensuite je pense que ces services sont financs par l'employeur qui peut satisfaire ainsi  ses obligations lgales en vitant de dpenser encre, papier, affranchissement, etc. Cela dit je serais plutot favorable  ce que cela soit un service public gratuit et obligatoire, a simplifierait les choses et pousserait plus de gens vers la demat (donc pratique et cologique). 

D'ailleurs, les guignols de l'cologie politique feraient mieux de soutenir les initiatives de demat pour economiser du papier (donc rduire la dforestation) plutot que leur dernire lubie  la mode. Je les trouve bien atones quand il s'agit de rduire la consommation du papier...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sans le RSA et toutes les aides ce serait la rvolution.


Le RSA, c'est juste la preuve que le capitalisme no-libral ne fonctionne pas. C'est le dbut du revenu universel, faon France. Tous les pays seront obligs d'y venir.

----------


## JeanBond

> Pour maximiser leur profit.
> Moins tu paies de taxes/impts plus tu gardes d'argent.


Quel est le problme ? Tu prfres que l'tat franais prend 70% de tes biens durant toute ta vie ?




> Les multinationales US se dbrouillent pour payer leurs impts dans les paradis fiscaux de l'UE : Pays-Bas, Luxembourg, Irlande, Malte.


Tant mieux, par exemple la multinational Google va pouvoir utiliser l'argent gagn pour faire avancer la technologie et en faire profiter  tout le monde.




> Le modle Suisse n'est pas applicable  la France.
> De toute faon on est dans l'UE, donc on ne peut rien faire de ce que fais la Suisse.


J'ai pris le modle Suisse, mais j'aurais pu prendre le modle Allemand. Et puis, de toute faon, la France n'applique pas le programme de l'EU.





> Il y aura toujours beaucoup de social en France, si on fait machine arrire c'est la guerre civile.
> Sans le RSA et toutes les aides ce serait la rvolution.
> Les aides achtent la paix sociale.


Tu confonds libralisme classique et anarcho-capitaliste qui est "le laissez-faire". Il y a des aides sociales en Suisse, hein.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel est le problme ? Tu prfres que l'tat franais prend 70% de tes biens durant toute ta vie ?


a ne serait pas franchement drangeant que l'tat prenne 70% d'impts. Mais, d'abord il faudrait que TOUT le monde soit sur le mme pied d'galit, et qu'il n'y ait pas 1 millions de magouilles lgales pour que les plus fortuns ne paient quasiment rien, que tout cet argent serve  la communaut et non aux plus aiss. 

Car, l'argent que prend l'argent va o aujourd'hui ? Aux banques, via la dette, et aux patronnt sous forme d'une multitude d'aides. 

Ces dernires annes, les prlvements n'ont cess de s'intensifier, et les services de l'tat n'ont cess de diminuer. Comme le dirait une personne dsormais clbre vie le net et les gilets jaunes, "Mais qu'est-ce que vous faite du pognon ?". 

Et a, c'est la bonne question !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est le problme ? Tu prfres que l'tat franais prend 70% de tes biens durant toute ta vie ?


Il y a un problme les gens normaux qui bossent, paient normment dimpts.
Alors que les entreprises qui gagnent des milliards en France paient le minimum.
Moi je ne fais pas d'optimisation fiscale, je souffre de phobie administrative, je dteste les formulaires, je dclare que dalle dans les impts, je paie ce qu'ils me disent de payer et voil, je veux m'en dbarrasser le plus vite possible.




> Tant mieux, par exemple la multinational Google va pouvoir utiliser l'argent gagner pour faire avancer la technologie et en faire profiter  tout le monde.


Google se fait bien assez de tunes en revendant les informations personnelles des utilisateurs.
L'entreprise peut payer ses impts comme tout le monde.




> J'ai pris le modle Suisse, mais j'aurais pu prendre le modle Allemand.


L'Allemagne c'est les contrats de travail de 2h par semaine et ce genre de truc.
C'est la pauvret et la prcarit, c'est de la merde.
Alors ok c'est un peu la Chine de l'UE parce qu'elle exporte des voitures, donc conomiquement a va, mais pour les travailleurs c'est nul.




> Et puis, de toute faon, la France n'applique pas le programme de l'EU.


L'UE nous impose normment de lois et de rglementations.

----------


## JeanBond

> a ne serait pas franchement drangeant que l'tat prenne 70% d'impts.


Dcidement, vous aimez le bibron socialiste, faut pas s'tonner si il y a de plus en plus d'tudiants qui partent vivre dans des pays avec un meilleur niveau de vie et un meilleur salaire. 

[5]https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_pays_par_IDH#IDH_2015_(publi%C3%A9_en_2016)[5]

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dcidement, vous aimez le bibron socialiste, faut pas s'tonner si il y a de plus en plus d'tudiants qui partent vivre dans des pays avec un meilleur niveau de vie et un meilleur salaire.


Il faut tout mettre en corrlation. Meilleur salaire ne veut pas dire meilleur niveau de vie. Quand  ton meilleur salaire, tu dois retirer les frais mdicaux non pris en charge, la prvoyance de ta retraite. Alors certes, on peut prfrer se dire que chacun fait comme il veut, mais, je prfre me dire que je vais pouvoir aller chez le mdecin si je suis malade, plutt que de me dire, que je ne suis pas malade (teuf teuf snirf), parce que je n'ai pas d'argent. 

Et c'est pour cela qu'en France, il y a ce raz le bol fiscal, parce que le pacte est rompu. On paie de plus en plus d'impts et taxes, mais d'un autre cot, on a moins de retraite, la sant est de moins en moins bien rembourse, les services de l'tat sont en friche. Mais, ce n'est pas la faute du socialisme, mais bel et bien celle du capitalisme no-libral qui dtourne l'argent public au profit du capital priv.

----------


## tanaka59

> Perso on ne m'a jamais oblig  cela. Ensuite je pense que ces services sont financs par l'employeur qui peut satisfaire ainsi  ses obligations lgales en vitant de dpenser encre, papier, affranchissement, etc.


La rduction de papier est louable.




> Cela dit je serais plutot favorable  ce que cela soit un service public gratuit et obligatoire, a simplifierait les choses et pousserait plus de gens vers la demat (donc pratique et cologique).


La Belgique vient de franchir un cap avec doccle.be ... qui est guichet unique ! En France nous en plus avons 40 !




> D'ailleurs, les guignols de l'cologie politique feraient mieux de soutenir les initiatives de demat pour economiser du papier (donc rduire la dforestation) plutot que leur dernire lubie  la mode. Je les trouve bien atones quand il s'agit de rduire la consommation du papier...


Mieux vaut des mesures bling bling et inefficaces comme toujours pour nos narques .

----------


## JeanBond

@Ryu2000 C'est quoi tes sources concernant la pauvret ? Au contraire, la pauvret recule dans les pays libraux, et mme dans le monde.




> Il faut tout mettre en corrlation. Meilleur salaire ne veut pas dire meilleur niveau de vie. Quand  ton meilleur salaire, tu dois retirer les frais mdicaux non pris en charge, la prvoyance de ta retraite. Alors certes, on peut prfrer se dire que chacun fait comme il veut, mais, je prfre me dire que je vais pouvoir aller chez le mdecin si je suis malade, plutt que de me dire, que je ne suis pas malade (teuf teuf snirf), parce que je n'ai pas d'argent.


Ben voyons, tu m'expliques comment a se fait que dans le top 10 du classement de l'IDH, c'est en grande majorit des pays libraux ? 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_pays_par_IDH#IDH_2015_(publi%C3%A9_en_2016)[5]




> Et c'est pour cela qu'en France, il y a ce raz le bol fiscal, parce que le pacte est rompu. On paie de plus en plus d'impts et taxes, mais d'un autre cot, on a moins de retraite, la sant est de moins en moins bien rembourse, les services de l'tat sont en friche. Mais, ce n'est pas la faute du socialisme, mais bel et bien celle du capitalisme no-libral qui dtourne l'argent public au profit du capital priv.


Si, si, c'est la faute du socialisme qui ne fonctionne pas sur le long terme, voil ou va tes impts :


Les retraites : 294 Mds
Les dpenses de sants (hors salaires du personnel soignant) : 159 Mds
Aides au logement : 46 Mds
Allocations Familiales : 41.6 Mds
Budget de l'tat (hors salaires) : 357 Mds
Fonctionnaires : 69.3 Mds
Dpense publique : 1100 Mds

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au contraire, la pauvret recule dans les pays libraux, et mme dans le monde.


a dpend quelle pauvret on regarde.
En tout cas la classe moyenne prend cher.
Les gens ont de moins en moins de pouvoir d'achat.

C'est pour a qu'il y a le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

T'embte pas Ryu, tu parle  un macroniste qui te pipote sans aucune source.

Si tu l'coute (et en plus, a va donner de l'eau  ton moulin) :




> Au contraire, la pauvret recule dans les pays libraux, et mme dans le monde.


Alors dans les autres pays libraux peut-tre, mais pas dans la plupart des pays d'Europe alors, comme le montre toutes les tudes depuis plusieurs annes.

Si on prend le cas de la France, oui la pauvret reculait depuis les annes 70, mais la tendance s'est invers depuis le milieu des annes 2000.


@JeanBond :

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%C3%A9volution+...3%A9+en+Europe


D'ailleurs l'IDH n'a rien  voir avec le nombre de pauvre :




> L'indice de dveloppement humain (IDH) est un indice statistique composite pour valuer le taux de dveloppement humain des pays du monde. L'IDH se fondait alors sur trois critres : *le PIB par habitant, l'esprance de vie  la naissance et le niveau d'ducation des enfants de 15 ans et plus.*


Tu peux tre pauvre et duqu.
Tu peux tre pauvre et vivre plus longtemps que dans d'autres pays.

Et le PIB par habitant, c'est directement crit dans sa dfinition :




> Le produit intrieur brut par habitant, ou par tte (PIB par habitant ou par tte) est un indicateur du niveau d'activit conomique. Il est la valeur du PIB divise par le nombre d'habitants d'un pays. Il est plus efficace que le PIB pour mesurer le dveloppement d'un pays, *cependant, il n'est qu'une moyenne donc il ne permet pas de rendre compte des ingalits de revenu et de richesse au sein d'une population*


Le fait que le PIB par habitant augmente, et le nombre de pauvres augmente, n'est pas incompatible, c'est juste que les richesses sont mal rparties, comme les autres essaient de te l'expliquer.


D'ailleurs bizarrement, vous rpondez  tout le monde sauf  ma remarque de mon dernier poste :




> Et vu que les entreprises font de l'vasion fiscale mme dans des pays beaucoup plus libraux que la France et qui n'ont pas toutes ces mmes taxes, c'est donc que ce n'est pas que le surplus de taxe de celle-ci qui les poussent  faire cela, mais bien l'appt du gain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu parle  un macroniste qui te pipote sans aucune source.


Non mais c'est vrai que dans les mdias mainstream on entend que la pauvret extrme a baiss (comme au Venezuela sous Chavez par exemple  ::P: ).










> Journaliste : Alors, c'est un bilan conomique contrast que celui d'Hugo Chavez, avec en positif en tout cas, la rduction de la pauvret dans le pays ?
> 
> VL : Voil c'est a. En ralit, pour les plus pauvres le bilan conomique du gouvernement vnzulien au cours des dix dernires annes est globalement positif.
> 
> C'est  dire que de ce point de vue, les statistiques sont loquentes. Donc je vais vous donner quelques chiffres qui proviennent de la CEPAL c'est  dire des Nations Unies.
> 
> Le taux de pauvret qui tait de 51% dans les annes 2000 est pass  moins de 27% en 2010, il a donc t divis par deux en dix ans.
> 
> Le taux de pauvret extreme, c'est  dire le pourcentage de gens vivant avec moins de 1 dollar par jour, sur la mme priode, 2000-2010, est pass de 25%  moins de 8%, on voit donc qu'il a t divis par trois en dix ans.
> ...






L'extrme pauvret recule dans le monde



> Nanmoins, deux chiffres restent encourageants quant  l'volution de la situation dans le monde. 29 % des pays ont rduit de moiti les taux de malnutrition chez les enfants de moins de 5 ans ou sont en voie dy parvenir. Et plus de la moiti des pays en dveloppement ont atteint ou sont en voie datteindre lobjectif de rduction de moiti de lextrme pauvret. Des efforts qui se traduisent dans les faits. *En 31 ans, le taux d'extrme pauvret dans le monde est pass de 44,3%  12,73%.*


Mais moi je parle des classes moyennes, qui sont une cible facile, ils sont beaucoup et ne peuvent pas se plaindre parce qu'ils doivent aller au boulot pour survivre.
Les membres de la classe moyenne se sont fait plumer et l on commence  les voir ragir avec le mouvement des gilets jaunes par exemple, dmarr sur facebook, pas de syndicat, pas de parti politique, que des gens qui en ont marre de toujours payer plus alors qu'ils ne sont jamais augment.
Du coup tout le monde soutient le mouvement  :8-):  :
- Jean Lasalle
- Melenchon
- Wauquiez
- etc

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non mais c'est vrai que dans les mdias mainstream on entend que la pauvret extrme a baiss (comme au Venezuela sous Chavez par exemple ).


Oui mais si le Venezuela tait un pays libral, a se saurait, il me semblait que c'tait des pourritures socialo-communistes la-bas, d'aprs le fil de Mingolito ?  ::mrgreen:: 


Aprs oui, l'extrme pauvret recule au niveau mondiale, mais on parlait de pauvret au sens large, donc en incluant aussi les personnes vivant sous le seuil de pauvret et autres de la classe moyenne comme tu dis, sans forcment tre en malnutrition complte comme en Somalie ou dans d'autres pays.

Et surtout, beaucoup de ces pays sont loin d'tre libraux, et une partie d'entre eux bnficient d'aides des pays plus riches, ils ne sont pas forcment autonomes sur ce recul.

----------


## ShigruM

les gens sont pas pauvre, si ils tait pauvres, au lieu de manifester avec leurs gilets jaune, ils irait manger un bon mcdo ou un kfc, prendrais l'huile de tournesol utilis pour les frite et la mettrait dans leurs moteur gazoil.

c'est bien plus efficace que de rler dehors dans le froid et en plus.

moral de l'histoire :
acheter des frites et de l'huile ainsi l'augmentation des taxes sur le ptrole sera invisible et vous pourrez vous nourrir pour pas cher.
edit: l'huile peut aussi servir de palliatif a votre chaudire au fioul.


dailleurs nous vivons dans une vaste escroquerie plantaire, linventeur du diesel avait inventer ce fabuleux moteur pour rouler a l'huile vgtale, pas au ptrole de mon peuple.
mais les lobbying et l'empire de mon peuple a russie a vous faire consomme rdu ptrole alors que vous n'en avez pas besoin, suffit juste de champs de tournesol (qui pousse trs bien en france)

remarque: si vous achetez plus de ptrole, vous achteriez notre viande hallal puisque vous auriez remplacer vos levage par du tournesol ou du colza  ::mouarf:: 
cercle vicieux...

cela dit sa serait un bon dbut pour la transition cologique (que je soutient) investir dans du bio diesel/huile vgtale, sa ne ncessite pas de remplacer le parc automobile existant... juste de ruiner total (on me dit que le lobbying du ptrole paye nos dcident)

----------


## Ryu2000

> les gens sont pas pauvre


En tout cas ils luttent pour survivre, tout cote de plus en plus cher.
Il y a le loyer, les impts, les taxes, les charges, etc...
Tout augmente sauf les salaires.

Il y a longtemps les gens arrivaient  mettre de l'argent de ct.
Aujourd'hui c'est impossible pour beaucoup.
Il y a plein de familles qui sont  flux tendu.
Si le lave linge tombe en panne c'est la fin.




> l'huile de tournesol utilis pour les frite et la mettrait dans leurs moteur gazoil.


Le prix du carburant ce n'est que la gote d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.
C'est un ras le bol gnral.
Les gens n'ont pas assez d'argent, ils n'ont plus de pouvoir d'achat  ::(: 




> mon peuple.


Si tu sens toujours faire parti de ce peuple tu devrais le rejoindre.

----------


## bombseb

> @Ryu2000 C'est quoi tes sources concernant la pauvret ? Au contraire, la pauvret recule dans les pays libraux, et mme dans le monde.


Donc en gros les gens qui ont du mal  boucler les fins de mois tu leur dis quoi ? Que c'est juste une impression ? Tu leur sors tes stats et tu leur dis "Regardez en fait vous plus riche qu'avant" ?

Si la France est au bord de la guerre civile aujourd'hui c'est justement  cause des gens comme toi : Vous et le gouvernement niez leur souffrance, ils ne se sentent pas couts, ils se sentent mpriss par ceux qui sont les gagnants (pour combien de temps) de la mondialisation. Et aprs on va s'tonner qu'ils bloquent le pays ou qu'ils votent pour les extrmes, seul moyen qu'ils ont pour se faire entendre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le prix du carburant ce n'est que la gote d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.


Et puis surtout, mettre de l'huile de friture dans sa voiture, cela ne se fait pas comme a...

Il faut mlanger avec du carburant, et le mlange diffre suivant la saison et le type de moteur diesel.

Pour rouler 100%  l'huile, il faut faire modifier la voiture. 

De plus, on ne peut pas utiliser l'huile usage comme cela, et elle doit refiltre car sinon cela peut boucher les injecteurs.

En plus, avec les nouvelles rglementations, ce n'est mme pas sr que cela passe encore compltement au contrle technique.

Sachant galement qu'en France, c'est interdit par la loi et seulement autoris uniquement comme carburant agricole ou dans les vhicules de certaines collectivits territoriales ayant conclu un protocole avec le prfet et le directeur rgional des douanes.

En plus Ryu, au niveau des lois, pour une fois pas de chance, c'est interdit en France, alors que les directives europennes disent que c'est autoris donc le lobbying a eu lieu directement en France.  :;):

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Oui et non.
> 
> Il ne serait pas aussi no-libral, mais plus  gauche (enfin la vraie gauche, pas le PS), il irait chercher les milliards d'vasion fiscale, il ne ferait pas de cadeaux qu'aux plus riches, et donc il n'y aurait pas besoin d'autant de nouvelles taxes.
> 
> Donc dans un sens, a joue un peu quand mme, ou alors je veux bien que tu explique en quoi cela n'a vraiment rien  voir du tout si tu as le temps stp ?


D'abord, dans l'article on parle d'une proposition des Republicains et non de LREM, le parti de macron.

Macron a hrit d'une situation catastrophique : France en faillite avec 100% du PIB en terme de dette, un chmage de masse ; de plus, il doit composer avec l'UE qui met la pression pour respecter les 3% de dficit (chose compltement dbile par ailleurs). D'un cot il a le peuple qui est au bout du rouleau, de l'autre les entreprises qui poussent pour une fiscalit plus lgre. Bref, il est compltement prisonnier du systme et n'a aucune marche de manuvre si ce n'est ajouter des taxes aux taxes pour tenir ce systme mortifre  bout de bras. Tout ce qu'il a promis ne se fera pas, toutes les reformes sont des trucs de 2e ordre. Qu'il soit libral ou pas libral, il est pieds et poings lis. Et comme il est pro-UE et pro-mondialisme, il est toujours sur le mme logiciel que ses prdcesseurs. Absolument rien de neuf sous le soleil.

----------


## ShigruM

> Donc en gros les gens qui ont du mal  boucler les fins de mois tu leur dis quoi ? Que c'est juste une impression ? Tu leur sors tes stats et tu leur dis "Regardez en fait vous plus riche qu'avant" ?
> 
> Si la France est au bord de la guerre civile aujourd'hui c'est justement  cause des gens comme toi : Vous et le gouvernement niez leur souffrance, ils ne se sentent pas couts, ils se sentent mpriss par ceux qui sont les gagnants (pour combien de temps) de la mondialisation. Et aprs on va s'tonner qu'ils bloquent le pays ou qu'ils votent pour les extrmes, seul moyen qu'ils ont pour se faire entendre.


mais de quoi tu parle ?
compare la france avec mon pays d'origine, et la tu aura la vrai souffrance

vous autres francais etes trop habitu a votre petit confort, sachez que chez moi avoir de l'eau chaude au robinet c'est un luxe !

----------


## bombseb

Et donc ?

Tu conseille de tout niveler par le bas ?

On nivelle le monde entier sur le niveau de vie en Algrie ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> mais de quoi tu parle ?
> compare la france avec mon pays d'origine, et la tu aura la vrai souffrance
> 
> vous autres francais etes trop habitu a votre petit confort, sachez que chez moi avoir de l'eau chaude au robinet c'est un luxe !


[/MODE TROLL ON]
Bah, fallait pas chasser les franais, votre niveau de vie tait meilleur pendant la colonisation
[/MODE TROLL OFF]

a suffit un peu les posts ou tu craches sur la France l'air de rien !  ::evil::

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que la France n'est pas socialiste non plus, c'est un mlange btard qui prend beaucoup de mauvais aspects de plusieurs doctrines...


C'est trs juste : la France est une fusion assez unique entre le socialisme, avec un tat faible mais omniprsent et infantilisant, des dpenses publiques gigantesques et non contrles, le nolibralisme anglo-saxon et l'ordolibralisme allemand. Et on a tendance  retenir le pire de chaque doctrine en en perdant progressivement le meilleur. 
Le tout avec une socit de castes plus ou moins figes selon les dcennies, plutt trs fige dans les annes 60 (ce qui a provoqu mai 68, qui tait autant une rvolte librale qu'une rvolte socialiste contre une socit autoritaire verrouille par de multiples carcans), ou dans les annes 2000-2010. Et de plus en plus dtermines par la naissance. Un tat trs dirigiste, trs vertical, bureaucratis  l'extrme, domin par une caste d'narque qui ne doit rendre aucun compte  qui que ce soit, et obsde par le contrle social policier. Une fusion entre le pire de la gauche et le pire de la droite  mon sens.

Or ce qui fonctionne le mieux, ce sont les sociale-dmocraties nordiques (et surtout celles qui ont conserv le contrle de leur monnaie comme le Danemark et la Sude), et les dmocraties rellement librales (Suisse, Australie, Nouvelle-Zlande). Pourtant, la France depuis Giscard se cherche des modles qui sont dysfonctionnels  divers degrs : Royaume-Uni, USA (le reagano-thatchrisme avait fascin toutes les lites dans les annes 80), Allemagne. 




> D'ailleurs votre affirmation fonctionne dans l'autre sens aussi : si les entreprises ne faisaient pas d'vasion fiscale voir pire de fraude fiscale, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'autant de taxes ni d'impts pour compenser.
> 
> C'est le serpent qui se mort la queue.
> Et vu que les entreprises font de l'vasion fiscale mme dans des pays beaucoup plus libraux que la France et qui n'ont pas toutes ces mmes taxes, c'est donc que ce n'est pas que le surplus de taxe de celle-ci qui les poussent  faire cela, mais bien l'appt du gain.


Le mchant "appt du gain" diabolis par les gauchistes qui rvent d'une tatisation complte de l'conomie (et on en est pas loin entre 55 et 57%), c'est le fonctionnement normal de toute conomie. 
Ce qui motive l'optimisation fiscale, c'est l'incroyable complexit de la fiscalit avec un grand nombre de niches fiscales exploitables par ceux qui ont les moyens de se payer une arme de fiscalistes. Ici le problme : trop dtat.  
Ce qui motive l'vasion fiscale, lgale, grise, ou la fraude fiscale illgale, c'est le libre-change, la libre circulation des capitaux, le manque de transparence et l'impuissance des tats. Simplement parce que c'est possible de le faire quand on s'en donne les moyen, et l'entreprise qui n'est pas assez agressive fiscalement se fait bouffer par ses concurrents (surtout s'ils sont subventionns par un tat tranger). Ici le problme : pas assez dtat.

----------


## Grogro

> Ben voyons, tu m'expliques comment a se fait que dans le top 10 du classement de l'IDH, c'est en grande majorit des pays libraux ? 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_des_pays_par_IDH#IDH_2015_(publi%C3%A9_en_2016)[5]


En grande partie des pays libraux ? Tu as DEUX pays rellement libraux dans le top 10 : l'Australie et la Suisse et DEUX pays socialistes : Danemark et Norvge. Aucune corrlation avec le niveau d'tatisation de l'conomie.

Vous fatiguez pas trop sinon, je pense que ce profil n'est autre qu'un nime troll qu'on a connu sur ce forum sous divers pseudos (dont "fleur en plastique"), et qui avait le profil d'un troll ultralibral (tendance anarcho-capitaliste)  ct duquel Mingolito passe pour un socialiste.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous autres francais etes trop habitu a votre petit confort


Tout est relatif.
J'ai dj vu des images d'enfants trs pauvres qui taient hyper content, alors qu'ils n'avaient pas de chaussure et qu'ils jouaient avec une boite de conserve (pour faire ballon).
En Occident, il y a des enfants de 12 ans, qui ont un smartphone, un PC, une PS4, un vlo et qui sont malheureux. (et l on a envie de la traiter de p'tit con et de lui mettre des baffes)

Si on regarde les stars et les riches on voit qu'ils tombent souvent dans la drogue et/ou la dpression.
 Paris, Jeunesse dore, jeunesse drogue
30 Famous People Alive Today Who Have Battled Depression

Sinon il y aussi le mdicament "Fentanyl" qui est beaucoup plus dangereux que l'hrone :
Mort de Tom Petty : l'opiac, le poison des stars
Prince a pris du fentanyl par erreur pensant qu'il s'agissait de Vicodin, un antidouleur bien moins puissant
Prince, Tom Petty le Fentanyl, cet antidouleur qui tue les musiciens
Dolores O'Riordan a succomb  une overdose de Fentanyl




> [/MODE TROLL ON]
> Bah, fallait pas chasser les franais, votre niveau de vie tait meilleur pendant la colonisation
> [/MODE TROLL OFF]


 ::ptdr:: 

En parlant de a, vous avez dj vu la srie "Au Service de la France" ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Vous fatiguez pas trop sinon, je pense que ce profil n'est autre qu'un nime troll qu'on a connu sur ce forum sous divers pseudos (dont "fleur en plastique"), et qui avait le profil d'un troll ultralibral (tendance anarcho-capitaliste)  ct duquel Mingolito passe pour un socialiste.


Pas d'insultes  fleurenplastique, qui tait toujours trs percutant et rigolo, lui - mme si je ne partageait pas ses opinions.

----------


## JeanBond

Vous mlangez tout.. 

1) Je ne suis pas macroniste, stop les attaques personnelles.

2) La France n'est pas un pays libral, elle est class  la 72me place ( https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking ), la france est un pays qui a le taux d'imposition le plus lev, et normment de taxes, un taux de chomage et d'extreme pauvret lev, et c'est pour a que le pouvoir d'achat est bas en France, car la machine conomique ne tourne plus.

3) Vous prenez exemple sur les pays scandinaves, mais ils sont trs loin d'tre socialiste. Le Danemark est class 12me, la Norvge 23me (https://www.heritage.org/index/ranking). Beaucoup de services publics y ont t drglements et privatiss, notamment en tlphonie, en transports, en lectricit et la poste. Plusieurs de ces pays nont pas de code du travail, ni de salaire minimum, ni de dure lgale du travail. Les pays Scandinaves encouragent les dparts  la retraite tardifs. On entend souvent quen Scandinavie, les impts sont levs. Cest vrai, mais il y a une nuance importante. Les taux dimposition pour les entreprises sont plus bas quau Canada et aux tats-Unis. Cela est compens par des taxes de vente trs leves et des impts sur le revenu trs levs. Conclusion : Ce sont des pays libre-changistes o ltat intervient peu dans le monde des affaires et le commerce.




> En grande partie des pays libraux ? Tu as DEUX pays rellement libraux dans le top 10 : l'Australie et la Suisse et DEUX pays socialistes : Danemark et Norvge. Aucune corrlation avec le niveau d'tatisation de l'conomie.
> 
> Vous fatiguez pas trop sinon, je pense que ce profil n'est autre qu'un nime troll qu'on a connu sur ce forum sous divers pseudos (dont "fleur en plastique"), et qui avait le profil d'un troll ultralibral (tendance anarcho-capitaliste)  ct duquel Mingolito passe pour un socialiste.


Je sais que vous n'avez pas l'habitude d'entendre une contradiction dans vos mdias :
https://droit-finances.commentcamarc...des-par-l-etat
http://www.contribuables.org/2017/02...llions-deuros/

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'abord, dans l'article on parle d'une proposition des Republicains et non de LREM, le parti de macron.
> 
> Macron a hrit d'une situation catastrophique : France en faillite avec 100% du PIB en terme de dette, un chmage de masse ; de plus, il doit composer avec l'UE qui met la pression pour respecter les 3% de dficit (chose compltement dbile par ailleurs). D'un cot il a le peuple qui est au bout du rouleau, de l'autre les entreprises qui poussent pour une fiscalit plus lgre. Bref, il est compltement prisonnier du systme et n'a aucune marche de manuvre si ce n'est ajouter des taxes aux taxes pour tenir ce systme mortifre  bout de bras. Tout ce qu'il a promis ne se fera pas, toutes les reformes sont des trucs de 2e ordre. Qu'il soit libral ou pas libral, il est pieds et poings lis. Et comme il est pro-UE et pro-mondialisme, il est toujours sur le mme logiciel que ses prdcesseurs. Absolument rien de neuf sous le soleil.


Quand on veut faire sauter la banque, on n'lit pas un fils de bourgeois vivant encore chez maman qui lui plie ses mouchoirs. Et dont le loisir dominical est de faire du vlo au Touquet.
On prend un rugbyman, un hros de guerre, ou a dfaut un pilote automobile, un vrai bonhomme qui pourrait tranquillement dire au roi des belges d'aller se faire voir chez les grecs. Ou aux Rotschild et aux allemands de s'asseoir sur leur crances, avec _profonditude_.

N'importe comment, ce Micron est un type incapable de faire autrement qu'agraver une situation et de couler n'importe quelle boite mme bnficiaire s'il y tait lu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme,*
*quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet * 

En mars, aux termes dune proposition de la Commission excutive de lUE, une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires des grandes entreprises du numrique, accuses de se soustraire  limpt en acheminant leurs bnfices vers les tats  faibles taux dimposition, a t mise sur la table de ngociation. .

Le plan fiscal a t qualifi de  solution miracle  et visait  remdier  la faible imposition des grandes enseignes du numrique, tels que Google ou Facebook  court terme, avant de proposer une solution globale plus complte pour taxer les activits numriques.

LEurope a du mal  se mettre daccord sur la rforme de ses rgles fiscales qui permettraient de faire payer aux entreprises numriques leur juste part dimpt.  lorigine du projet aux cts de l'Allemagne, la France a, dans un premier temps, en septembre, avanc plusieurs ides auprs de ses partenaires europens pour parvenir  un accord. Paris a dclar ne pas tre hostile  lide doffrir une compensation financire  lIrlande pour pallier les pertes de revenus fiscaux que pourrait entraner linstauration de cette taxe. 

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, lun des plus fervents partisans de cette taxation, a tent de trouver un compromis en proposant dajouter une  clause de caducit   ce nouvel impt. La proposition prvoit de supprimer la taxation ds quun accord est trouv au niveau mondial avec les poids lourds de linternet. Cette proposition a t accueillie comme une avance par les partenaires europens.


Malheureusement, cela n'a pas permis de faire avancer les choses d'une manire significative. De plus, la dernire tentative de l'Autriche, qui assure la prsidence de l'UE jusqu' la fin de l'anne, qui a tent de calmer les inquitudes en reportant l'entre en vigueur de la  solution miracle   2022, a galement rencontr une opposition vendredi, ont dclar des diplomates  Reuters.

L'Irlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande sont rests opposs  la taxe lors d'une runion de diplomates de l'UE, tandis que l'Allemagne, les Pays-Bas et la Grande-Bretagne ont demand plus de temps.

Le 4 dcembre, une runion des ministres des Finances de l'UE cense sceller un accord final sur cette question a donc peu de chances de russir.

Cependant, la France reste optimiste :  Nous sommes proches de l'objectif, mais nous aurons besoin de quelques semaines de ngociations supplmentaires avant d'y arriver , a dclar un responsable du ministre franais des Finances.

La plupart des pays de l'UE soutiennent la taxe  l'chelle de l'UE qui, si elle n'tait pas adopte, pourrait tre remplace par des prlvements nationaux similaires, ce qui constituerait une volution ngative pour le march intrieur de l'UE.

LItalie, lEspagne et la Grande-Bretagne ont dj prpar leurs plans fiscaux numriques nationaux. Huit autres pays ont des mesures similaires en place ou en prparation, ont dclar des responsables de l'UE.

Notons que le projet doit tre approuv par les 28 tats membres de lUE.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  France : une lue relance la question d'un OS souverain, aprs avoir interpell le gouvernement au sujet de l'omniprsence des GAFAM dans le pays
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Avec une capitalisation boursire de 1000 milliards USD, Apple rentre dans l'histoire et s'affiche comme le membre des GAFA le plus rentable du march
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  RGPD : la Quadrature du Net et 12 000 internautes dposent des plaintes  la CNIL, pour attaquer les GAFAM en recours collectif

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Paris et Berlin veulent sauver le projet de taxation des GAFA avec une nouvelle proposition*
*qui limite sa porte aux revenus publicitaires en ligne*

Aprs plusieurs mois de discussion, en mars dernier, la Commission europenne a fini par publier sa proposition de taxation des gants du numrique, qui vise  rpondre aux pratiques doptimisation fiscale dont sont accuses des entreprises comme Google, Apple, Facebook ou Amazon. Bruxelles a propos une taxe de 3 % qui  s'appliquera aux produits gnrs par des activits [numriques] o les utilisateurs jouent un rle majeur dans la cration de valeurs et qui sont les plus difficiles  prendre en compte par les rgles fiscales actuelles.  Parmi ces activits, la Commission a cit : la vente d'espaces publicitaires en ligne ; les activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux ; et la vente de donnes gnres  partir des informations fournies par les utilisateurs.

La taxe ne s'appliquera qu'aux entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires brut annuel atteint au moins 750 millions  au niveau mondial et 50 millions  dans l'UE. Prcisons qu'elle ne cible pas uniquement les gants amricains, mais toutes les entreprises du numrique qui entrent dans ces critres, y compris les grands groupes asiatiques. Ces seuils de dclenchement ont t galement choisis afin d'pargner les jeunes pousses et les entreprises en expansion de petite taille. Avec cela, l'UE estime  5 milliards  les recettes qui pourraient tre ralises par an pour les tats membres si la taxe est applique  un taux de 3 %.

Il sagit toutefois dune taxe provisoire pour permettre aux activits qui ne sont pas correctement taxes (ou pas du tout taxes) de commencer  gnrer immdiatement des recettes pour les tats membres, le temps de mettre en place un nouveau rgime fiscal pour les entreprises du numrique. Pour l'UE, cela permettrait aussi d'viter que des mesures unilatrales soient prises pour taxer les activits numriques dans certains tats membres, ce qui pourrait entraner une multiplicit de rponses nationales, prjudiciables pour le march unique.

Mais depuis lors, les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite en effet lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

Vendredi dernier, le projet de taxation des GAFA s'est encore heurt  la rticence de certains pays. Une nouvelle proposition de compromis sur la cration de cette taxe commune visant les gants du numrique a en effet t rejete par plusieurs pays de l'Union europenne. Ce qui risque de compromettre l'adoption dun texte dfinitif avant la fin de lanne, lors de la runion des ministres des Finances prvue le mardi 4 dcembre.

Outre lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande restent opposs  la taxe tandis que lAllemagne, les Pays-Bas et la Grande-Bretagne souhaitent un dlai supplmentaire.  Nous sommes proches du but, mais il faudra quelques semaines ou quelques mois de plus pour y parvenir , a reconnu un reprsentant du ministre franais des Finances.


Mais dans une nouvelle tentative de convaincre les autres pays, Paris et Berlin veulent limiter la porte du projet de taxation des gants du numrique  leurs revenus publicitaires. Les deux pays tenteront de s'accorder sur un texte  soumettre aux autres pays de l'UE lors de la runion des ministres des Finances mardi  Bruxelles pour discuter d'une taxe numrique.

 Ce qui compte pour la France, c'est qu'il existe un instrument juridiquement contraignant qui puisse tre adopt le plus rapidement possible , a dclar lundi le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire.  Si nous pouvons parvenir  un accord entre la France et l'Allemagne dans les prochaines heures ... ce sera un premier pas , a-t-il ajout.

D'aprs Reuters, la nouvelle proposition franco-allemande imposera toujours une taxe de 3 %, mais sera axe sur les revenus publicitaires. Elle ne couvrirait plus les ventes de donnes ou  les activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux. Facebook et Google, qui sont les plus grandes entreprises de publicit en ligne, sont donc les principales cibles.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Croyez-vous encore que le projet de taxation des GAFA a des chances d'aboutir ?
 ::fleche::  Si oui,  quelles conditions ? Sinon, pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## gros_rougeot

Je suis tonn que les gilets jaunes n'aient pas appel au boycot des GAFA : de gros riches qui ne payent que trop peu dimpts en France.

----------


## emilie77

Un calcul avec peu de sens
40 000 000 000 /an * 0.03 = 1 200 000 000 
1 200 000 000  / 740 000 000 abitants = 1,6 /chacun

----------


## bombseb

Ca n'a peu de sens certe, mais dans l'absolu avec 1200000000 on peut en construire des trucs utiles

----------


## Ryu2000

> Croyez-vous encore que le projet de taxation des GAFA a des chances d'aboutir ?
>  Si oui,  quelles conditions ? Sinon, pourquoi ?


Il y a peu de chance que a aboutisse car c'est un vote  l'unanimit, et quand il y a 28 nations, il y en a toujours au moins 1 qui n'est pas d'accord.
Surtout que l a parle de taxer des grosses entreprises et il y a des pays qui n'aiment pas les taxer  ::P: 




> Je suis tonn que les gilets jaunes n'aient pas appel au boycot des GAFA


En mme temps ils appellent  rien du tout.
Il n'y a pas d'organisation, pas de revendication, ce sont des gens qui ont du mal  survivre et qui font part de leur mcontentement.
Ce sont des retraits, des mres de familles, des travailleurs, etc, qui souffrent car ils ont perdu leur pouvoir d'achat, ils peuvent  peine payer les factures et c'est tout.

On met trop de poids sur la classe moyenne, au bout d'un moment elle craque.
Macron est all trop fort et trop vite.

C'est comme Pic Pirate :

Sarkozy et Hollande avaient dj plant plein d'pes dans le baril des Franais modestes, Macron est all encore plus vite et l ils explosent.
On bosse pour payer nos factures.
C'est quasiment "il faut que j'aille au boulot pour pouvoir payer le carburant pour aller au boulot".

Le gouvernement veut-il tondre les retraits ?



> Attention  la cagnotte,  la cassette, au bas de laine, quel que soit le nom que vous lui donnez. Le projet de budget prsent ces jours-ci ne va pas le faire grossir. Il y avait dj, depuis l'an dernier, la hausse de la CSG (pour plus de la moiti des retraits). Il y a dsormais ce qu'on appelle la dsindexation des pensions par rapport au cot de la vie.  Autrement dit, les retraites n'augmenteront pas aussi vite que les prix. Ce n'est pas un dtail. L'an prochain, l'inflation est prvue  +1,5%. Les pensions, elles, seront augmentes de seulement 0,3%. Le diffrentiel, c'est du pouvoir d'achat en moins.


On arrive  un point de rupture, au bout d'un moment le racket est trop fort.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un calcul avec peu de sens
> 40 000 000 000 /an * 0.03 = 1 200 000 000 
> 1 200 000 000  / 740 000 000 abitants = 1,6 /chacun


Autant mettre les bons chiffres. On n'est pas 740 millions d'habitants en France, mais 67 millions

Du coup la dernire ligne devient :  1 200 000 000 / 67 000 000 = 17,91/habitant
Mais, je ne sais pas si a vaut le coup de raisonner ainsi. Je rejoins bombseb, avec 1 200 000 000 on peut faire des choses.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxation des GAFA : la nouvelle proposition franco-allemande se heurte  une opposition*
*Pas d'accord cette anne entre les ministres des Finances*

Runis  Bruxelles ce mardi pour discuter de la taxation des grandes entreprises du numrique, les ministres europens des Finances n'ont pas pu s'accorder sur un texte dfinitif, malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute pour sauver le projet en limitant sa porte aux revenus publicitaires en ligne.

En mars dernier, la Commission proposait pourtant une taxe de 3 % qui s'appliquerait aux produits gnrs par des activits numriques o les utilisateurs jouent un rle majeur dans la cration de valeurs. Plus prcisment la vente d'espaces publicitaires en ligne ; les activits intermdiaires numriques qui permettent aux utilisateurs d'interagir avec d'autres utilisateurs et qui facilitent la vente de biens et de services entre eux ; et la vente de donnes gnres  partir des informations fournies par les utilisateurs.

Mais depuis lors, les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite en effet lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

Le vendredi 30 novembre, le projet de taxation des GAFA a connu un nime chec, avec le rejet d'une nouvelle proposition de compromis par plusieurs pays de l'Union europenne. Outre lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande restent opposs  la taxe tandis que lAllemagne, les Pays-Bas et la Grande-Bretagne souhaitent un dlai supplmentaire.

C'est  cause de toutes ces difficults que Paris et Berlin ont dcid de faire une proposition de dernire minute qui, mme si elle imposera toujours une taxe de 3 %, limitera la porte du projet aux revenus publicitaires des grandes entreprises du numrique. Facebook et Google, qui sont les plus grandes entreprises de publicit en ligne, sont donc les principales cibles, alors que les autres gants du numrique se retrouveraient pargns.


Cette proposition a t soumise ce mardi lors de la runion des ministres des Finances  Bruxelles. Mais au moins quatre ministres, selon Reuters, ont mis des rserves ou exprim une franche opposition  la proposition franco-allemande.  Je continue davoir de fortes rserves de principe sur cette orientation politique , a dclar le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe,  ses homologues.

La France, fervent partisan de la taxation des GAFA, esprait que les ministres des Finances parviennent  l'adoption d'un texte dfinitif avant la fin de l'anne. Mais ce nouvel chec l'oblige  redfinir ses objectifs. Paris espre dsormais trouver un accord au plus tard mars 2019.  Ne vous attendez pas  ce que nous rsolvions le dfi dune gnration en quelques semaines ou quelques mois , a dclar le ministre franais des Finances. Bruno Le Maire affirmait lundi que  ce qui compte pour la France, c'est qu'il existe un instrument juridiquement contraignant qui puisse tre adopt le plus rapidement possible . La France estime donc quil  est beaucoup mieux davoir une assiette limite, mais une taxe partout dans lUE que davoir des taxes nationales dans quelques pays seulement .

Bruno Le Maire a galement soulign que si la nouvelle version de la taxe tait adopte, certains pays comme la France seraient libres dimposer sur une base plus large.  propos, rappelons que les dputs LR ont propos une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires des oprateurs de plateformes numriques ; une proposition qui a pour objectif de trouver une solution au problme des pertes fiscales qu'engendrent les plateformes numriques pour la France.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Avec toutes ces rticences, la France devrait-elle faire cavalier seul ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## archqt

On fait ce qu'on veut  ::weird:: , c'est sr qu'avec l'IRLANDE qui fait un taux trs bas, on n'arrivera jamais  voter une loi qui demande l'unanimit

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France, fervent partisan de la taxation des GAFA, esprait que les ministres des Finances parviennent  l'adoption d'un texte dfinitif avant la fin de l'anne. Mais ce nouvel chec l'oblige  redfinir ses objectifs. Paris espre dsormais trouver un accord au plus tard mars 2019.


Pendant la campagne prsidentielle les gros candidats comme Melenchon, Hamon, Fillon, Macron, proposaient tous de modifier l'UE.
L le gouvernement essaie et bien entendu a ne fonctionne pas.
La France c'est au maximum 1/28 du pouvoir de dcision de l'UE.
L c'est une dcision  lunanimit, donc c'est quasiment impossible  passer.

Les pays qui exportent on peur de la rponse des USA.



> or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme *lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves*.

----------


## bombseb

> Pendant la campagne prsidentielle les gros candidats comme Melenchon, Hamon, Fillon, Macron, proposaient tous de modifier l'UE.


Tu peux aussi ajouter Le Pen  cette liste...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux aussi ajouter Le Pen  cette liste...


Il y a des partis du FN qui taient pour une sortie de l'euro voir une sortie de l'UE  :8O: 
Mais au final Marine n'a rien compris, elle a tout mlang,  la fin elle voulait mme pas sortir de l'euro...

Parce que parler de sortir de l'UE a fait peur et elle voulait rassurer les lecteurs...
J'ai pas de problme envers ceux qui veulent sortir de l'UE, ou dtruire l'UE, j'aime pas ceux qui promettent de modifier l'UE, alors qu'ils n'ont pas le pouvoir, c'est un profond manque de respect de croire qu'on vaut plus que les 27 autres, les mdias Franais parlent parfois du couple "franco / allemand" en Allemagne ils savent que a n'existe pas.
La France ne pse pas plus que l'Estonie ou la Lettonie.

Lui il tait pas mal :


Mais Marine n'a rien du comprendre  ce qu'il racontait...

L'Union europenne - propositions des candidats  l'lection prsidentielle 2017

----------


## bombseb

> Il y a des partis du FN qui taient pour une sortie de l'euro voir une sortie de l'UE


Le problme, c'est ca justement. A propos de l'UE et de l'euro, ils disent tout et son contraire, ce qui permet de ratisser large. J'ai dj vue une photo d'un grand ponte du FN dans son bureau dans lequel on voyait une affiche de propagande pro UE.
A l'oppos on a un Mlenchon qui joue  peu prs le mme jeu que MLP, qui adopte un discours ambigu sur l'UE et l'euro, il propose de rengocier les traits (alors que c'est impossible) sans jamais dire clairement s'il veut sortir de ce machin. A ce propos, voir l'mission de "On n'est pas couch" o Ruquier lui demande clairement s'il veut sortir de l'UE et Mlenchon lui rponds "Oui, non, oui, non".
Si un jour l'un de ces deux l arrive au pouvoir, il ne fera rien pour nous faire sortir de l'UE ni de l'euro et il pourra se justifier en disant "Je n'ai jamais dit que je voulais sortir de l'UE et de l'euro"

Quand on veut une chose, on le dit clairement. Toute autre tergiversation est de la magouille politicienne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ruquier lui demande clairement s'il veut sortir de l'UE et Mlenchon lui rponds "Oui, non, oui, non".


Parler de quitter l'UE c'est anxiogne.
Le but d'un politicien c'est d'tre lu pour avoir un salaire.
Pour tre lu il faut plaire au plus grand nombre, il ne faut donc pas leur faire peur.

LEurope, on la change ou on la quitte



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYqu0NwmAF0
> Il est temps den tirer la leon. Car sil est vident que nous sommes dans une situation dchec de lUnion europenne, il nest pas moins vident que cette situation comporte de nombreux dangers quil faut juguler.


C'est difficile de savoir combien de franais veulent quitter l'UE, en tout cas l'UPR ne fait pas des scores normes...
Pour Macron, la France aurait "probablement" vot pour une sortie de l'UE en cas de vote sur le "Frexit"



> La France connatra-t-elle un jour le Frexit? Pour Emmanuel Macron, l'hypothse n'est pas si improbable. Interrog par la BBC jeudi dans le cadre d'un sommet franco-britannique, le prsident franais a reconnu qu'en cas de vote pour ou contre la sortie de l'Union europenne, *la France aurait "probablement, dans un contexte similaire", vot pour la sortie*, comme l'a fait la Grande-Bretagne en juin 2016.


Si un gros pays comme la France, l'Italie ou l'Allemagne quitte l'UE, elle tombera  l'eau.
Je ne compte pas sur la France pour dtruire l'UE, je pense que a viendra d'ailleurs.

----------


## bombseb

Je ne sais pas... Qui vivra verra...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxation des GAFA : la France envisage de faire cavalier seul ds 2019*
*si aucun accord n'est trouv au niveau europen*

Runis  Bruxelles ce mardi pour discuter de la taxation des grandes entreprises du numrique, les ministres europens des Finances n'ont pas pu s'accorder sur un texte dfinitif, malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute pour sauver le projet. Cette nouvelle proposition, mme si elle imposait toujours une taxe de 3 %, limitait la porte du projet aux revenus publicitaires des grandes entreprises du numrique. Mais au moins quatre ministres ont mis des rserves ou exprim une franche opposition  celle-ci, lors de la runion  Bruxelles.

Face  ce nime chec, Bruno Le Maire, visiblement irrit, a annonc qu'il ferait cavalier seul si aucun accord n'est trouv au niveau europen. Cela fait en effet plusieurs mois que les pays europens discutent, sans parvenir  un accord, sur la proposition de taxation faite par la Commission europenne. Les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

Bruno Le Maire espre dsormais trouver un accord au plus tard mars 2019, alors qu'il le voulait avant la fin de l'anne 2018. D'ailleurs, le ministre de l'conomie et des Finances a annonc ce jeudi 6 dcembre, dans lmission "Les quatre vrits" sur France 2, que la France introduira ds 2019 une taxe nationale sur les GAFA s'il n'y a toujours pas d'accord europen. Pour lui, c'est une mesure de justice fiscale  lheure o les "Gilets jaunes" rclament plus de pouvoir dachat.


 Largent, il est chez les gants du numrique, qui font des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et qui payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise , a lanc Bruno Le Maire. Le ministre a ensuite ajout qu'il se  donne jusqu'au mois de mars [2019] pour qu'on obtienne une taxation europenne des gants du numrique [...] sinon nous le ferons au niveau national , a-t-il prvenu.  Nous le ferons ds 2019 au niveau national, nous taxerons les gants du numrique si les tats europens ne prennent pas leurs responsabilits et n'imposent pas - ce qui me paratrait prfrable - une taxation des gants du numrique , a expliqu Bruno Le Maire.

La France, fervent partisan de la taxation des GAFA, a t patiente face aux nombreuses rticences. Elle a en effet reconnu qu'on ne pouvait pas rsoudre  le dfi dune gnration  en quelques semaines ou quelques mois et qu'il  est beaucoup mieux davoir une assiette limite, mais une taxe partout dans lUE que davoir des taxes nationales dans quelques pays seulement . Mais avec cette nouvelle dclaration, Bruno Le Maire avertit qu'il ne sacrifiera pas l'intrt national alors que d'autres pays essaient depuis le dbut de protger les leurs.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## pboulanger

Mais si il y a un accord: entre l'Allemagne et les US... Les Allemands sont partis ngocier la non taxation de leurs voitures et en changent  ils laissent les GAFA tranquilles ;-)

----------


## BenoitM

> L le gouvernement essaie et bien entendu a ne fonctionne pas.


Pas sur qu'il essaye rellement  :;): 
Et si tu regardes le votes des tats tu serais surement surpris de voir le nombre de fois o l'tat vote contre  l'UE alors qu'il dit le contraire sur la scne nationale.

Par exemple en Belgique le 1er ministre, le ministre de l'nergie ont fliciter les Belges (75.000) manifestants qui marchaient pour une "Belgique" plus verte.
2 jours aprs la ministre vote contre des objectifs plus ambitieux sur les nergie renouvelable et la diminution des gaz  effet de serre 
Idem pour les taxations o ils te disent qu'il faut que se soit au niveau europen mais quand on essaye de chercher des compromis au niveau europen ils votent contre  :;): 




> La France c'est au maximum 1/28 du pouvoir de dcision de l'UE.
> L c'est une dcision  lunanimit, donc c'est quasiment impossible  passer.


Certes mais si les tats le voulaient  rellement ils pourraient dj faire des cooprations renforces  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nest-il pas normal que lentreprise trangre qui ne fait que vendre un produit en France, sans installation particulire  cet effet, gnre moins de marge imposable que lentreprise franaise qui fabrique et vend en France ?


Non.
Il y a des multinationales comme Starbucks, Apple, Google, Microsoft, Amazon qui gnrent des milliards de profits en France et qui ne paient pas d'impts. (ils s'arrangent pour masquer leurs bnfices)
Et de l'autre ct on a des entreprises d'un employ, noy sous les charges qui doivent pay des trucs pourri comme le RSI.

On devrait aider les petites entreprises et faire payer les grosses.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Nest-il pas normal que lentreprise trangre qui ne fait que vendre un produit en France, sans installation particulire  cet effet, gnre moins de marge imposable que lentreprise franaise qui fabrique et vend en France ?


Quel rapport avec le lieu de fabrication ?

On parle d'impts sur les revenus qui sont fait dans un pays X. Si tu fais des revenus dans un pays (peu importe le type de service ou o est fabriqu le produit), tu dois payer des impts en fonction de la tranche de revenu que tu atteins.

Et c'est le mme principe pour les particuliers, si ta domiciliation fiscale est en France, et que tu fais des revenus  l'tranger, ils ne seront pas imposs en France pour viter la double imposition, mais tu paieras quand mme des impts dans l'autre pays (si tu en fais suffisamment pour tre impos bien sr).

----------


## Ryu2000

Ne pas payer les taxes qu'on devrait a rappelle un peu les travailleurs dtachs, non ?
On fait venir des polonais en France et on paie les charges sociales polonaises ou un truc comme a ?

----------


## Sodium

La volont de faire cavalier seul fait ici sens. Une entreprise peut toujours expatrier sa fiscalit pour profiter de rgimes plus avantageux, mais on parle ici de taxer le revenu sur le territoire et les GAFAs ne peuvent pas se priver d'un march comme la France.

----------


## JackIsJack

> Nest-il pas normal que lentreprise trangre qui ne fait que vendre un produit en France, sans installation particulire  cet effet, gnre moins de marge imposable que lentreprise franaise qui fabrique et vend en France ?


On peut voir a sous cette dimension  :  les entreprises qui ne font 'que vendre' utilise tout de meme la matire humaine que sont leurs consommateur, ce capital humain il a un cot  construire  :  l'ducation, la confiance (je ne vais renvoyer 15 fois mes colis amazon en retour ou divers abus). Tout a s'appuie galement sur un rseau de distribution physiques des biens (il existe des routes pour transporter les biens et une conomie fonctionnelle derriere), et le rseau internet aussi. Bref ces entreprises s'appuient indirectement mais ncessairement sur tout un systme, qui a des cot de fonctionnement, donc leur participation  l'effort n'est pas  ngliger. (Sinon qu'ils essayent de faire leur profit en Inde si leur business est indpendant du pays...)

----------


## Sodium

> Nest-il pas normal que lentreprise trangre qui ne fait que vendre un produit en France, sans installation particulire  cet effet, gnre moins de marge imposable que lentreprise franaise qui fabrique et vend en France ?


Commence dj par dfinir "fabriquer", est-ce qu'Uber et Facebook "fabriquent" rellement et ont des "installations" mise  part des data-centers qui de toute faon doivent se trouver physiquement proches du consommateur ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Google se dit prt  payer si la France venait  adopter une taxe pour les entreprises du numrique en 2019,*
*mais ne peut pas encore estimer le montant * 

Mardi 4 dcembre 2018, runis  Bruxelles pour discuter de la taxation des grandes entreprises du numrique, les ministres europens des Finances n'ont pas pu s'accorder sur un texte dfinitif, malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute pour sauver le projet. Cette nouvelle proposition, mme si elle imposait toujours une taxe de 3 %, limitait la porte du projet aux revenus publicitaires des grandes entreprises du numrique. Mais au moins quatre ministres ont mis des rserves ou exprim une franche opposition  celle-ci, lors de la runion  Bruxelles.

Face  ce nime chec, Bruno Le Maire, visiblement irrit, a annonc qu'il ferait cavalier seul si aucun accord n'est trouv au niveau europen. Cela fait en effet plusieurs mois que les pays europens discutent, sans parvenir  un accord, sur la proposition de taxation faite par la Commission europenne. Les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

Bruno Le Maire espre dsormais trouver un accord au plus tard mars 2019, alors qu'il le voulait avant la fin de l'anne 2018. D'ailleurs, le ministre de l'conomie et des Finances a annonc ce jeudi 6 dcembre, dans lmission  Les quatre vrits  sur France 2, que la France introduira ds 2019 une taxe nationale sur les GAFA s'il n'y a toujours pas d'accord europen.

 Largent, il est chez les gants du numrique, qui font des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et qui payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise , a lanc Bruno Maire. Le ministre a ensuite ajout qu'il se  donne jusqu'au mois de mars [2019] pour qu'on obtienne une taxation europenne des gants du numrique [...] sinon nous le ferons au niveau national , a-t-il prvenu.  Nous le ferons ds 2019 au niveau national, nous taxerons les gants du numrique si les tats europens ne prennent pas leurs responsabilits et n'imposent pas - ce qui me paratrait prfrable - une taxation des gants du numrique , a expliqu Bruno Le Maire.


Une hypothse qui nest pas rejete par Google.  Google paiera sil y a une taxe sur le chiffre daffaires qui est mise en place en France ou dans lUnion europenne , a indiqu Sbastien Missoffe, directeur gnral de la filiale franaise du numro un de la recherche, devant lAssociation des journalistes conomiques et financiers (Ajef). Il a vite fait de prciser :  Mais je ne peux pas rpondre sur son montant, car la faon dont elle sera calcule n'a pas t communique .

Google France, qui emploie aujourd'hui environ 700 personnes, a dclar sur son dernier exercice fiscal un chiffre d'affaires de 325 millions d'euros, et pay 14 millions d'euros d'impt sur les socits, selon des chiffres communiqus par  la patron de la filiale hexagonale. Ce chiffre d'affaires est en ralit trs infrieur aux chiffres d'affaires rellement gnrs dans l'Hexagone par lentreprise, car Google facture une partie de ses prestations pour la publicit en ligne, depuis d'autres pays que la France comme l'Irlande.

Les recettes de Google sur le march publicitaire franais peuvent ainsi tre estimes   environ 2 milliards d'euros , selon des estimations du Syndicat des rgies internet (SRI) reprises par Sbastien Missoffe. Toute la question est de savoir quelles sont les recettes qui serait incluses dans l'assiette d'une ventuelle taxe franaise sur le chiffre d'affaires, a expliqu le directeur de Google France.

Au niveau mondial, Google paie dj un impt sur les socit correspondant  26% environ de ses bnfices, a-t-il fait observer.  Le problme, c'est que ce chiffre n'est pas pay de la mme manire dans tous les pays , a-t-il expliqu.  L'enjeu, ce n'est pas savoir combien Google va payer, mais o Google va payer , conclut Sbastien Missoffe.

Source : BFM

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  UE : le Parlement voudrait-il dlguer la censure du Web europen  Facebook et Google ? Oui, selon la Quadrature du Net qui voque un texte adopt
 ::fleche::  Trolldi : Google et l'ONU sont parmi les pires auteurs d'erreurs lies aux MdP en 2018, d'aprs les rsultats d'une enqute
 ::fleche::  Google cde et transfre Duck.com  DuckDuckGo afin de dissiper la confusion des utilisateurs, mme si les dtails de cette entente ne sont pas connus
 ::fleche::  Le PDG de Google admet que la socit doit mieux grer la propagation des thories du complot sur YouTube, lors d'un entretien avec le Congrs
 ::fleche::  Les employs de Google demandent l'arrt de l'arbitrage forc dans l'industrie technologique, et invitent les employs du secteur  se joindre  eux

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps ce n'est pas comme si les socits avaient la possibilits de dire qu'elles ne payeraient pas limpt  ::):

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : les gants dInternet seront taxs ds le 1er janvier 2019 pour une recette value  500 millions deuros*
*encore une mesurette symbolique ?*

 Je ne lcherai rien , avait promis il y a moins de deux semaines le ministre franais des Finances  propos de la taxation des GAFA.  Largent, il est chez les gants du numrique, qui font des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et qui payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise , a lanc Bruno Le Maire. Le ministre a ensuite ajout qu'il se donne jusqu'au mois de mars 2019 pour qu'on obtienne une taxation europenne des gants du numrique. Sinon, si les tats europens ne prennent pas leurs responsabilits, la France ferait cavalier seul ds 2019.

Lundi 17 dcembre, Bruno Le Maire a donn un coup d'acclrateur au projet de taxation des GAFA, du moins au niveau national. Dans une confrence de presse  Paris, il a annonc que les GAFA seront taxs en France ds le 1er janvier 2019. Et contrairement aux discussions europennes en cours, il cible une assiette fiscale plus large : elle ne limitera pas au chiffre d'affaires, mais sera tendue aux  revenus publicitaires, aux plateformes et  la revente de donnes personnelles .

 La taxe s'appliquera en tout tat de cause au 1er janvier 2019 et elle portera donc sur l'ensemble de l'anne 2019 pour un montant que nous valuons  500 millions d'euros , a affirm le ministre, lors de la confrence de presse. Il a prcis que cette mesure  pourrait tre introduite dans la loi Pacte , approuve en premire lecture  l'Assemble nationale et qui devrait tre soumise au Snat en dbut d'anne prochaine.


La dcision de Bruno Le Maire d'y aller seul fait suite  un nime chec dans le projet d'imposition des gants de la tech. Cela fait en effet plusieurs mois que les pays europens discutent, sans parvenir  un accord, sur la proposition de taxation faite par la Commission europenne. Les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

Runis  Bruxelles le 4 dcembre pour discuter de la taxation des grandes entreprises du numrique, les ministres europens des Finances, encore une fois, n'ont pas t en mesure de s'accorder sur un texte dfinitif, malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute pour sauver le projet. La nouvelle proposition, mme si elle imposait toujours une taxe de 3 %, limitait pourtant la porte du projet aux revenus publicitaires des grandes entreprises du numrique. Mais au moins quatre ministres ont mis des rserves ou exprim une franche opposition  celle-ci, lors de la runion  Bruxelles.

Bruno Le Maire dit tre dtermin  obtenir avant le mois de mars 2019 une dcision europenne  l'unanimit. Il affirme d'ailleurs s'tre entretenu rcemment au tlphone avec le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz et qu'ils vont ensemble engager des dmarches pour convaincre les quelques tats qui restent opposs  cette taxation du numrique au niveau europen. Mais aprs avoir t patiente face aux nombreuses rticences, la France, fervent partisan de la taxation des GAFA, ne compte pas non plus mettre en pril ses intrts alors que d'autres pays essaient depuis le dbut de protger les leurs.

Elle estime  500 millions d'euros les recettes qu'elle pourrait percevoir grce  cette taxation, un montant qui est dj intgr dans les calculs de la France. Le Premier ministre douard Philippe avait en effet prcdemment indiqu dans une interview au quotidien Les chos que son gouvernement comptait sur ces 500 millions deuros pour financer les mesures sociales annonces par le prsident Emmanuel Macron, dont le cot est estim  environ 10 milliards deuros.

La recette attendue d'un montant de 500 millions est certes largement suprieure  ce qu'ont pay les GAFA dans l'Hexagone en 2017, mais que vaut-elle dans le budget de l'tat. N'est-elle pas trs faible par rapport au dficit du budget ? N'est-ce pas l encore une mesurette symbolique ?

Sources : Sud Ouest, BFM TV

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la France de taxer les GAFA ds le 1er janvier 2019 ?
 ::fleche::  Le montant annonc n'est-il pas trs faible par rapport au dficit du budget ? N'est-ce pas l encore une mesurette symbolique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## bombseb

> Runis  Bruxelles le 4 dcembre pour discuter de la taxation des grandes entreprises du numrique, les ministres europens des Finances, encore une fois, n'ont pas t en mesure de s'accorder sur un texte dfinitif, malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute pour sauver le projet


Asselineau a raison

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour  toutes et zatous, puisque le sujet est la taxation des GAFA, le remde est pire que le mal en dfinitif.

Etant donn que ces gants du numrique ont le monopole sur certains canaux commerciaux, Amazon sur la vente en ligne, Facebook sur les rseaux sociaux , Google sur la recherche d'informations en ligne ce qui risque de se passer,puisque la fiscalit augmente eh bien ce qu'ils vont faire c'est..d'augmenter leurs tarifs.

Ainsi la petite entreprise qui veut faire en ligne risque de payer plus cher pour faire de la pub au bout du compte encore une fois le gros acteurs conomiques qui ont les moyens financiers pourront communiquer sur Internet pas les petits

----------


## Airmoi

@mat.M

Oui et non.
Les entreprises comme Amazon qui font du commerce en ligne risquent effectivement d'augmenter leur tarifs, et c'est plutt tant mieux. Actuellement ils asphyxient la concurrence grace  ces pratiques d'optimisation fiscale qui provoque une concurrence dloyale (ils sont en mesure de proposer des tarifs plus bas vue qu'ils ne paient pas d'impt). S'ils augmentent leurs tarifs ce sera plutt une bonne chose car cela rduira l'cart avec les entreprises "honntes".

Concernant google et la publicit en ligne, dans la mesure ou il s'agit d'un systme d'enchres, je ne pense pas qu'ils soient en mesure d'augmenter leur prix.

Dans tous les cas, vu la situation actuelle et les bnfices engrangs par ailleurs, je pense que ca serai trs mal vu de leur part.

----------


## Paul TOTH

c'est trs dmagogique de taxer les GAFA surtout  hauteur de 500 millions quand on estime que l'vasion fiscale (qui ne concerne pas que les GAFA) s'lvent  plusieurs milliards par an.

----------


## JeanMorlet

N'oublions pas que Jeff Bezos lui-mme se vante d'en tre arriv l grce aux infra structures des pays et des routes en particulier. Perso, j'aimerais bien qu'il mette un peu la mains  la poche...

----------


## Escapetiger

Et j'espre que ce mme Jeff Bezos pourra "dbourser" les fameux 100  _a minima_ pour ses employs (voir ci-aprs), crateurs de sa richesse:

1)


> Lenqute claire une face mconnue de lconomie numrique : discipline martiale (fouilles  la sortie de lusine, dnonciation des tire-au-flanc), obligation daccrotre continuellement la productivit, employ du mois gratifi dun bon dachat, salaires maigrelets et devise orwellienne ( Travaillez dur. Eclatez-vous. Ecrivez lhistoire ). Ce stakhanovisme ripolin aux couleurs de la Silicon Valley surclasse en ingniosit son prdcesseur sovitique : les emplois bnficient de subventions publiques, et les profits dune  optimisation  fiscale.


2)


> L'auteur critique l'ide selon laquelle Amazon cre vritablement des emplois en France :  Si en effet, sur le court terme, Amazon cre de l'emploi, la concurrence d'Amazon fait en revanche fermer en masse d'autres points de ventes de livres en supprimant des postes.


3)


> Comment font ceux qui restent ?
> 
> *Jean-Baptiste Malet **. Ils savent bien quils ne pourront pas augmenter la cadence ad vitam aeternam, alors ils font le plus possible, en tension permanente. Jusqu ce quils craquent. Ces plates-formes logistiques exploitent des gens jeunes et valides, et une fois esquints, cest  la collectivit,  la Scurit sociale de les prendre en charge. Cest lillustration mme du discours libertarien auquel adhre Jeff Bezos, le patron dAmazon : alors quon ne paie pas dimpts, quon ne finance pas ltat, cest  la socit de prendre en charge les personnes uses quon laisse sur le carreau.


Sources:

1) En Amazonie. Infiltr dans le  meilleur des mondes , par Pierre Rimbert (Le Monde diplomatique, aot 2013)

2) Jean-Baptiste Malet *  Infiltration chez Amazon - Wikipdia

3) Jean-Baptiste Malet * "Linternaute doit savoir  ce quil y a derrire lcran" | L'Humanit


* Journaliste franais

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans tous les cas, vu la situation actuelle et les bnfices engrangs par ailleurs, je pense que ca serai trs mal vu de leur part.


oui ce sera mal vu de leur part cependant le problme comme je l'ai cris prcdemment c'est qu'ils ont le monopole dans leur "canal" conomique.
Que Amazon augmente ses tarifs la multinationale s'en fiche vu qu'ils n'ont pas de vritable concurrence ( Baidu ? Cela concerne surtout le march chinois)

Si on prend ne serait-ce qu'Apple, augmenter le prix du dernier Ipad a ne change rien vu qu'il y aura toujours des clients pour acheter.
Et puis comme a ils se font encore plus de marge bnficiaire car les fournisseurs sont rtribus toujours au mme prix dans ce systme d'conomie d'chelle.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Bruno le Maire estime qu'un accord sur la taxe europenne des GAFA est  porte de main*
*Et voque une initiative 100 % franaise*

Dans un entretien accord rcemment au Journal du Dimanche (JDD), Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie, a dvoil les dernires volutions du plan daction gouvernemental visant  taxer les entreprises du numrique communment regroupes sous le terme GAFA.

 Nous avons fait une offre de compromis  lAllemagne en dcembre et je suis convaincu quun accord est  porte de main dici  la fin mars.  quelques mois des lections europennes, nos citoyens trouveraient incomprhensible que nous renoncions  cela , a dclar  ce propos Le Maire au mdia.

 
Pour rappel, en dcembre dernier, les ministres des Finances de lUE nont pas russi  sentendre sur une taxe ciblant les GAFA, malgr les concessions consenties par le camp franco-allemand, initiateur de ce projet,  la dernire minute pour sauver la proposition en se limitant aux revenus publicitaires en ligne des entreprises technologiques concernes.

Le Maire a confi au JDD quun  projet de loi spcifique  en rapport avec une taxe touchant les entreprises qui proposent des services numriques en France sera prsent en conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier, avant dtre  rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement . Cette annonce suggre que les objectifs de Matignon et de ses allis sur le dossier de la taxation des GAFA en Europe pourraient, dune manire ou dune autre, tre atteints dans les prochains mois, et ce, en dpit du manque de consensus au niveau europen.

Cet impt devrait concerner lensemble des entreprises affichant un chiffre daffaires (CA) suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et 25 millions deuros en France. Le ministre franais de lconomie a par ailleurs prcis que ces deux critres en rapport avec les CA local et mondial de la socit considre devront obligatoirement tre runis afin que cette entreprise du numrique soit imposable. Cet impt applicable  compter du 1er janvier 2019 devrait rapporter  ltat prs de 500 millions deuros.

Lors de son entretien avec le JDD, Bruno Le Maire a galement mentionn les actions entreprises par ladministration Macron pour combattre plus efficacement lvasion fiscale qui est orchestre par les grandes entreprises technologiques.  ce propos, il na pas manqu dvoquer la volont du gouvernement actuel de procder  une rvision des lois en matire de fiscalits internationales, en prenant comme exemple ladoption dune fiscalit minimale dans le cadre du G7 pour  aller chercher largent qui va l o il ne devrait pas aller, dans le but dchapper  limpt .

*Source* : JDD

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : la nouvelle proposition franco-allemande se heurte  une opposition, pas d'accord cette anne entre les ministres des Finances
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le gouvernement espagnol adopte un projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique*
*Et prend de lavance sur ses voisins de lUE*

Alors que le gouvernement franais vient de rvler quun  projet de loi spcifique  en rapport avec une taxe qui touchent les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France et qui sera prsente en conseil des ministres dici fin fvrier, son homologue hispanique a, de son ct, pris les devants en adoptant ce vendredi un projet de loi portant sur la cration dune taxe similaire pour lEspagne.

Isabel Celaa, la porte-parole de Madrid, sest flicite du fait que le Conseil des ministres ait adopt  limpt technologique sur certains services en ligne . Daprs Celaa, cette initiative permettrait  son pays de safficher comme le premier tat membre de lUE   adapter son systme fiscal aux nouveaux modles de commerce en ligne (afin) de faire payer des impts aux entreprises l o elles ralisent des bnfices .

 
La validation de ce projet de loi permettrait  ladministration Snchez de mettre en place un impt de 3 % qui affectera les entreprises technologiques proposant des services numriques en Espagne dont le chiffre daffaires (CA) est suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et *trois millions deuros en Espagne*. Le projet de loi similaire prsent rcemment par le ministre franais de lconomie cible plutt lensemble des entreprises affichant un CA suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et *25 millions deuros en France*.

Le projet de loi espagnol prvoit notamment la mise en place dun impt sur les services de publicit dirige en ligne, qui se font en ayant tudi les gots des consommateurs, et sur la vente de donnes collectes auprs des internautes. Cet impt devrait rapporter  ltat espagnol prs de 1,2 milliard deuros, alors que Matignon ne sattend, de son ct, qu une augmentation denviron 500 millions deuros de ses recettes fiscales si son  projet de loi spcifique  venait  aboutir.

Il nest cependant pas certain que le projet de loi pour linstauration dune taxe sur les revenus gnrs par certaines activits des gants du numrique sera vot lors de son examen devant le parlement, le gouvernement espagnol ne disposant pas dune majorit suffisante au sein de cette institution.

Signalons enfin que dans le mme temps, le gouvernement espagnol a adopt autre un projet de loi visant quant  lui  crer une taxe sur les transactions financires (TFF) visant les transactions sur les actions dentreprises pesant plus dun milliard deuros en Bourse. Grce  ce dernier, ladministration Snchez table sur une augmentation denviron 850 millions deuros de ses nouvelles recettes fiscales. Cet argent devrait tre rinvesti dans les pensions de retraite et  la protection sociale.

*Source* : Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Bruno le Maire estime qu'un accord sur de la taxe europenne des GAFA est  porte de main et voque une initiative 100 % franaise
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : la nouvelle proposition franco-allemande se heurte  une opposition, pas d'accord cette anne entre les ministres des Finances
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques

----------


## Cassoulatine

Et tu taxes, et tu taxes, et tu taxes ...

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Taxe GAFA : aprs l'annonce de Bruno Le Maire, l'ASIC attaque la taxe numrique*
*en expliquant en 6 points pourquoi c'est une mauvaise ide*

Dans une interview donne au Journal du Dimanche, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a annonc quun  projet de loi spcifique  en rapport avec une taxe qui touchera les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France sera prsent en conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier, avant dtre  rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement . Il a aussi prcis que la taxe toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 25 millions deuros en France , et  si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Ajoutons par ailleurs que la taxe dite GAFA pourrait passer de 3 %  5 %. Le ministre a en effet fait savoir que son taux sera modul en fonction du chiffre daffaires des entreprises cibles avec un maximum de 5 %.

Aprs cette sortie de Bruno Le Maire, l'association des services internet communautaires (ASIC) est immdiatement monte au crneau pour attaquer la taxe numrique. Rappelons que l'ASIC est la premire organisation franaise qui regroupe les acteurs du web 2.0 et qui vise  promouvoir le  nouvel Internet . Elle a t cre en dcembre 2007 par AOL, Dailymotion, Google, PriceMinister et Yahoo!.

Rebondissant sur les propos de Bruno Le Maire, l'ASIC estime que l'annonce de ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances intervient sans aucune tude dimpact de la mesure sur :
la qualit des services disponibles en France ;les investissements internationaux en France ;la perte de comptitivit des entreprises franaises ;le caractre lgal dune taxe franaise qui sajouterait aux taxes dj payes dans les pays des siges sociaux et payes demain au niveau europen.
 Alors que lOCDE - qui est la seule institution capable de proposer un systme de fiscalit global pour des services globaux - prpare une rforme du cadre fiscal applicable  toutes les multinationales, la France a souhait proposer au plan europen davoir une approche sectorielle. Cette mesure - improprement appele taxe GAFA - a vocation  taxer le chiffre daffaires de toutes les entreprises proposant des services numriques , explique l'ASIC dans un communiqu.  plusieurs reprises, l'association a appel le Gouvernement et le ministre de lconomie  tre plus transparents sur limpact de cette mesure. Et cette fois, elle ragit en expliquant en 6 points pourquoi la taxe GAFA est une mauvaise ide.

*1 - Il ne sagit pas dune taxe sur les GAFA, mais dune taxe sur toutes les entreprises du numrique*

Dans un rapport parlementaire, la dpute Bndicte Peyrol indiquait que  ce ne sont pas que les traditionnels "gants du Net", mais bien lensemble des entreprises europennes et mondiales suffisamment importantes et tirant une part de leurs revenus de la participation des utilisateurs, qui seront concernes par la [taxe sur les services numriques].

Le projet europen, dont sinspire aujourdhui Bruno Le Maire, devait toucher  entre 120 et 150 entreprises, dont environ 50 % amricaines, 30 % europennes, les 20 % restant concernant surtout lAsie, notamment la Chine . Il est vident que la mesure franaise aura le mme impact et sappliquera aussi bien  des entreprises trangres qu des entreprises franaises. Des acteurs comme Criteo, SoLocal ou Cdiscount sont dores et dj dans le primtre de la mesure. Ce qui, pour l'ASIC, veut simplement dire que  cette taxe sur le numrique, cest aussi une taxe sur les entreprises franaises et les emplois daujourdhui et de demain. 

*2- La taxe sur les services numriques va handicaper les acteurs franais dans leur croissance*

Selon l'ASIC, lapproche de Bruno Le Maire reflte aujourdhui une image du secteur du numrique franais, les opposants  des gants du numrique. Afin dviter que les acteurs franais ne soient trop impacts par cette mesure fiscale, un systme de seuils serait mis en place. Les entreprises ralisant moins de 750 millions de chiffre daffaires au plan mondial et moins de 25 millions de chiffre daffaires en France seraient ainsi exclues. Cela envoie un signal trs fort aux entreprises franaises du numrique :  face aux gants du numrique, restez des nains du numrique ! , estime l'ASIC.

Ainsi pour l'association,  en mettant en uvre un mcanisme de seuils, le Gouvernement va handicaper fortement les entreprises franaises qui nauront pas toute la capacit dabsorber du jour au lendemain une taxe de 5 % sur leur chiffre daffaires lors du franchissement des seuils. Le cot de la mesure sera tel quil incitera toutes ces entreprises  demeurer en dessous des seuils. 

*3- La taxe sur les services numriques oublie que toutes les entreprises du numrique ne sont pas profitables*

Dans son communiqu, l'ASIC explique aussi qu'en crant une taxe sur le chiffre daffaires, le ministre de lconomie choisit la solution la plus simple, mais ayant un effet trs dangereux, notamment pour les nombreuses entreprises europennes qui ne sont pas profitables. Une telle taxe sur le chiffre daffaires -  linverse de limpt sur les socits - sapplique quand bien mme lentreprise serait dficitaire et ne gnrerait pas de profits. Il sagira alors dune double peine, affirme l'ASIC : en plus de ne pas tre suffisamment bnficiaire, lentreprise du numrique sera taxe et perdra encore plus dargent. Une autre ralit qui fait dire  l'association qu'  en taxant le succs des uns, le Gouvernement va empcher le succs des autres. 


*4- Une taxe sur les services numriques va avoir un impact sur les PME et les consommateurs*

Aussi bien au plan europen quau plan national, aucune tude dimpact na t rendue publique par les pouvoirs publics, nous informe l'association. Elle rappelle que les entreprises du numrique couvrent un large primtre dactivit comme les services de streaming musicaux ou vido, les places de march utilises par des centaines de milliers de petites et moyennes entreprises, les outils publicitaires utiliss par prs dun million dentreprises pour exporter et proposer leurs services et produits.

Or, une taxe sur le chiffre daffaires va se rpercuter sur lensemble des utilisateurs de ces services du numrique. Et comme le rapport de la dpute Bndicte Peyrol le disait :  il nest pas impossible (et cela risque mme dtre probable) que les entreprises acquittant la [taxe sur les services numriques] rpercutent son cot sur les clients, faisant finalement peser sur eux la charge nouvelle . Ce qui veut dire qu'on devrait s'attendre  ce que les services numriques proposs aux consommateurs franais ou aux entreprises franaises fassent lobjet dune augmentation importante suite  linstauration dune telle mesure fiscale.

*5- Une taxe idologique reposant sur un faux postulat*

Essayant toujours de dmonter le bien-fond de la taxe GAFA, l'ASIC explique qu'en communiquant sur ce concept, la mesure fiscale propose veut partir du postulat que des entreprises du numrique ne paieraient pas dimpt. Or, tel nest pas le cas, d'aprs l'association :  Depuis une rforme fiscale de 2017 voulue par le Prsident Trump, lensemble des profits des entreprises amricaines est tax aux tats-Unis. Les profits de ces entreprises, quils soient raliss en Europe ou en Asie, localiss aux Pays-Bas, aux Iles Camans ou aux Seychelles, sont ainsi intgralement taxs aux tats-Unis. 

 En 2017, les profits gnrs antrieurement  la rforme fiscale et qui taient en attente de taxation ont fait lobjet dune taxation rtroactive. En 2017, Google et Apple ont ainsi pay chacun plus de 15 Mds$ dimpts, Facebook sest acquitt de plus de 4Mds dimpts. Chacune de ces trois entreprises a ainsi un taux moyen dimposition de 25 % sur les dernires annes. Ces chiffres sont  comparer avec ceux des entreprises franaises du CAC40 qui ont pay 30 Mds dimpts sur les socits au niveau mondial , poursuit l'ASIC.

La question nest donc pas, selon l'association, de savoir si les entreprises du numrique amricaines payent ou non de limpt, car ces entreprises sont largement imposes. Seulement que la trs vaste majorit de ces revenus est paye aux tats-Unis. Or,  la taxe sur les services numriques ne permet pas de relocaliser cet impt. Elle cre une double taxation sur ces acteurs du numrique. 

*6- Une taxe sur les services numriques qui ne pourra jamais atteindre 500 millions d'euros*

Au cours des deux derniers mois, de nombreuses dclarations ont t faites tendant  dcrire le primtre de ce que sera la taxe sur les services numriques. Il sagirait dune taxation de la publicit en ligne, des places de march en ligne et des activits de vente de donnes - les  brokers . Or, sur la base de ce primtre, selon l'ASIC, le rendement de la taxe ne pourra en aucune manire atteindre le chiffre de 500 millions deuros avanc.

En effet, les investissements publicitaires en ligne raliss en France oscillent entre 4 et 5 milliards deuros chaque anne (source : Syndicat des Rgies Internet) ; le chiffre daffaires des marketplaces prsentes en France est infrieur  1 milliard deuros ; et le chiffre daffaires des brokers est relativement faible - la France ne possdant pas dacteurs majeurs en la matire.  En consquence, la base taxable reprsente aujourdhui 6 Mds deuros maximum - et ceci sans tenir compte des ventuels effets de seuils. Sur la base dune taxe de 3 %, le rendement de la taxe sur les services numriques stablirait  180 millions deuros par an.  Pour l'ASIC, cela peut expliquer les raisons pour lesquelles le ministre de lconomie a annonc le 20 janvier 2019 son choix de porter cette taxe  5 %, ce qui permettrait datteindre un rendement de 300 millions deuros. Mais l encore, on est loin des 500 millions deuros annoncs.

*Ce que recommande l'ASIC*

Avec tous ces points contre la taxe GAFA, lASIC appelle  une valuation de limpact de cette mesure fiscale sur les consommateurs, les entreprises utilisatrices des services numriques et les entreprises du secteur du numrique - en particulier, limpact sur les cots supplmentaires ou sur la cration demplois. Elle estime qu'il est important d'valuer limpact de cette mesure fiscale sur les entreprises franaises qui feraient lobjet de mesures identiques des partenaires europens ou trangers.

Prcisons que lASIC, depuis plus de 10 ans, soutient une rforme fiscale au plan international. Pour elle, la France doit aussi participer activement aux travaux mens par lOCDE destins  modifier profondment les rgles fiscales qui sappliqueront  toutes les entreprises multinationales. Lapproche unilatrale qui est aujourdhui choisie par le ministre de lconomie risque, selon l'ASIC, de faire chouer les travaux internationaux.

Source : Communiqu de l'ASIC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   La taxe GAFA est aussi une taxe sur les entreprises franaises et les emplois daujourdhui et de demain . Que pensez-vous de cette dclaration de l'ASIC ?
 ::fleche::  Les seuils peuvent-ils dissuader les entreprises franaises du numrique  nourrir de grandes ambitions ?
 ::fleche::  La taxe GAFA ne sera-t-elle une taxe de plus paye par les consommateurs franais qui utilisent les services numriques ?
 ::fleche::  En fin de compte, qui a raison selon vous ? Bruno Le Maire ou l'ASIC ? Etes-vous d'accord avec les 6 points expliqus par l'ASIC ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement espagnol adopte un projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique et prend de l'avance sur ses voisins de l'UE
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## pierre-y

Cette taxe, a serait pas plutt pour faire oublier ce que google carotte  l'tat question impt...

----------


## gros_rougeot

"L'ASIC pour un internet ouvert et responsable". C'est curieux qu'ils dfendent Google et consorts, qui de part leur position monopolistique ont tendance  touffer toutes concurrences et  dicter leurs propres rgles.
L'ASIC ressemble aux pseudo associations de dfense des "petits" contre les "grands". Et quand on creuse un peu, on voit qu'elles sont tlguides par les grands pour bloquer toute rgulation.

Les GAFA ne payent pas les impts qu'ils devraient payer un France. Leurs concurrents qui en payent sont dsavantags. La taxe GAFA vise  remdier  cela. Par contre elle ne doit pas impacter ceux qui jouent le jeu sinon c'est une double peine.

----------


## pboulanger

Cette taxe devrait rapport 0.5 milliards par an... L'optimisation fiscale cote 100 milliards par an.. De la poudre aux yeux, une aumne pour faire croire au retour de la vertue!

----------


## Eric80

intressant de voir un avis argument sur cette taxe.

@gros_rougeot, l ASIC souligne que cette taxe n'est PAS une taxe GAFA.

Si les pts souligns par l ASIC sont vrai, ce genre de taxe va plus pnaliser les moyens (ceux qui sont juste au niveau du seuil), pour qui 5% a un fort impact sur leurs marges, et trs peu les GAFA qui ont eux largement les milliards de rserve pour payer la dite taxe.

Un peu comme le GDPR, dont les cots sur le dev IT sont proportionnellement bcp plus important sur les petites que les grosses entreprises. Donc encore une fausse bonne ide qui va plus pnaliser les entreprises EU que les US!

"ASIC cre en dcembre 2007 par AOL, Dailymotion, Google, PriceMinister et Yahoo!."
Il serait intressant de savoir qui mne le lobbying parmi ces acteurs. Google est largement plus gros que tous les autres runis: il a donc plus de moyen pour faire du lobbying et convaincre les autres membres. Il est videmment le 1er vis par la taxe, en serait le 1er contributeur, mais pourrait aussi plus facilement en supporter le cot!


D'un ct, le gouvernement nous promet de vouloir rduire les niches fiscales, d'un autre ct, il est friand d'ajouter de nouvelles taxes, crant ainsi de nouvelles niches, ou du moins de nouveaux cas exceptionnels.
Un systme fiscal devrait tre simple et stable. La spcialit franaise de tjs vouloir le changer  la marge est trs nocif pour les entreprises au moyen/long terme!

----------


## Cassoulatine

> En 2017, Google et Apple ont ainsi pay chacun plus de 15 Mds$ dimpts, Facebook sest acquitt de plus de 4Mds dimpts. Chacune de ces trois entreprises a ainsi un taux moyen dimposition de 25 % sur les dernires annes.


Et c'est Trump qui a fait a alors que les gauchos qui le vomissent sur toutes les ondes en continu eux on laiss le systme prcdent pendant des dcennies ...

Et oui re taxer derrire alors que ces boites ont dj pay plein pot a s'appelle de la double taxation ... C'est ce que les pays honntes ne font pas.

Ca ne choque pas les politiques et les fonctionnaires, qui sont pays avec cet argent, ni les moutons endoctrins qui croient que 'l'Etat c'est nous' ...

Enfin a ne change rien au vrai problme. Que les business FR sont taxs  mort, et n'ont donc aucune chance contre les business d'ailleurs, taxs normalement.

Mais remettre en cause les taxes en France, rformer/purger l'administration c'est poujadiste, c'est populiste, c'est, c'est, de droite ! Les heures sombres toussa.

----------


## Cassoulatine

> La volont de faire cavalier seul fait ici sens. Une entreprise peut toujours expatrier sa fiscalit pour profiter de rgimes plus avantageux, mais on parle ici de taxer le revenu sur le territoire et les GAFAs ne peuvent pas se priver d'un march comme la France.


Ne peut pas ? Bien sr que si. C'est dj ce que Google a fait pour Google News en Espagne.

Mais oui, faisons cavalier seul dans toujours plus de taxe. Ca a tellement bien march jusque l.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Ne peut pas ? Bien sr que si. C'est dj ce que Google a fait pour Google News en Espagne.


Franchement, ce serais une perte ? Dans tous les cas, google ne peut pas arrter du jour au lendemain tous ses services dans l'hexagone, on est un march immense pour l'Europe, et dj trs fidle  Google (source : http://gs.statcounter.com/search-eng...are/all/france ). Je pense galement que taxer n'est pas la solution, mais la solution ce serait peut tre de les faire payer leurs impts. 500 millions c'est pas assez par rapport  ce qu'ils volent. En plus, a rend ok le fait de ne pas faire payer leurs impots, vu qu'ils vont payer la taxe  la place...

----------


## Sodium

> Ne peut pas ? Bien sr que si. C'est dj ce que Google a fait pour Google News en Espagne.
> 
> Mais oui, faisons cavalier seul dans toujours plus de taxe. Ca a tellement bien march jusque l.


Euh oui, sauf que Google News a doit reprsenter quoi, 0.000001% de leur chiffre d'affaire ?

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

Pas trs clair  les propositions du Ministre de lconomie ...
Une politique fiscale  UE est un mirage car il faut trouver  un dispositif fiscal  pour redistribuer les revenus d'une telle fiscalit  ,donc  des Etats-Unis  d'Europe ....
Le problme est que les filiales  des G.A.F.A  dclare  de "fausses charges dues  la socit Mre" pour diminuer leurs bnfices ...
Et la  socit Mre  possde  son sige social  dans un pays *complaisant* membre de l'UE et le tour est jou...

Pour avoir un dispositif fiscal  efficace  ,il faut d'une part  interdire le transfert de ces fausses  charges  et  d'autre part promouvoir  une taxe sur le C.A.  incitative  pour les filiales  qui rinvestissent au moins 25 % des bnfices raliss localement...

----------


## Cassoulatine

> Euh oui, sauf que Google News a doit reprsenter quoi, 0.000001% de leur chiffre d'affaire ?


Certes, certes. Au final c'est un calcul conomique.

----------


## Cassoulatine

> Franchement, ce serais une perte ?


Pour moi, non, Google est une entreprise cosmopolite anti-occident. Mais ce n'est pas la question.




> Dans tous les cas, google ne peut pas arrter du jour au lendemain tous ses services dans l'hexagone, on est un march immense pour l'Europe


C'est un calcul conomique. Si taxes + contraintes lgales > pognon que a rapporte, alors fermeture du service.
On en est trs loin certes, mais c'est sur la table. Et a le sera encore plus quand cette taxe augmentera.




> Je pense galement que taxer n'est pas la solution, mais la solution ce serait peut tre de les faire payer leurs impts.


Mais ils payent leurs impots, aux US. Pouvez vous comprendre cela ?




> 500 millions c'est pas assez par rapport  ce qu'ils volent.


Ah Google vole ??? Vite ouvrez une action en justice avec vos lments, vous tes un homme riche !

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : le PDG d'Orange soutient la taxe GAFA*
*Stphane Richard trouve injuste que les oprateurs payent plus de 80 % des impts de l'conomie numrique*

Dans une interview donne au Journal du Dimanche il y a quelques jours, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a voqu un  projet de loi spcifique  en rapport avec une taxe qui touchera les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France. Il a dclar que ce projet sera prsent en conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier, avant dtre  rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement . Il a aussi prcis que la taxe toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 25 millions deuros en France , et  si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Ajoutons par ailleurs que la taxe dite GAFA pourrait passer de 3 %  5 %. Le ministre a en effet fait savoir que son taux sera modul en fonction du chiffre daffaires des entreprises cibles avec un maximum de 5 %.

Alors que la France tente d'acclrer le processus pour faire payer plus d'impts aux gants US de la technologie, cette taxe dite GAFA ne fait pas l'unanimit dans l'Hexagone. L'annonce de Bruno Le Maire a en effet entrain une raction immdiate de l'association des services internet communautaires (ASIC), une organisation franaise qui regroupe les acteurs du web 2.0 et cre en dcembre 2007 par AOL, Dailymotion, Google, PriceMinister et Yahoo! L'ASIC est monte au crneau pour attaquer la taxe numrique, estimant que l'annonce du ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances intervient sans aucune tude dimpact de la mesure sur :
la qualit des services disponibles en France ;les investissements internationaux en France ;la perte de comptitivit des entreprises franaises ;le caractre lgal dune taxe franaise qui sajouterait aux taxes dj payes dans les pays des siges sociaux et payes demain au niveau europen.
Dans un long communiqu, l'association des acteurs du Web 2.0 a expliqu en six points pourquoi la taxe GAFA est une mauvaise ide. Pour elle :
il ne sagit pas dune taxe sur les GAFA, mais dune taxe sur toutes les entreprises du numrique ;la taxe sur les services numriques va handicaper les acteurs franais dans leur croissance ;la taxe sur les services numriques oublie que toutes les entreprises du numrique ne sont pas profitables ;une taxe sur les services numriques va avoir un impact sur les PME et les consommateurs ;il s'agit d'une taxe idologique reposant sur un faux postulat : que les gants US du numrique ne paieraient pas dimpt ; etmme en faisant passer le taux  5 %, la taxe sur les services numriques ne permettra datteindre qu'un rendement de 300 millions deuros au maximum. Ce qui est loin des 500 millions deuros annoncs.

Mais il y en a en France qui ne sont pas du tout d'accord avec l'ASIC. C'est le cas par exemple du PDG d'Orange :  Je soutiens  200 % ces projets-l , a affirm Stphane Richard sur Europe 1,  propos de la taxe GAFA.  Ce n'est pas tout  fait normal, et pas acceptable que dans cette conomie numrique les oprateurs que nous sommes paient plus de 80 % des impts et les GAFA, qui sont des entreprises immenses qui tirent une richesse considrable de tout cela, en payent moins de 3 %. C'est a la ralit aujourd'hui , dnonce-t-il.  Evidemment, il y a une ingalit qui est insupportable. Alors, moi je suis trs content que ce projet voit enfin le jour , a-t-il ajout.

*Un autre pisode de la guerre entre les entreprises du numrique et les oprateurs tlcoms ?*

La raction du PDG d'Orange n'est pas surprenante quand on sait que ce n'est pas le grand amour entre les oprateurs tlcoms et les entreprises du numrique qui utilisent les rseaux de ces derniers pour mener leurs activits. La situation aux tats-Unis dans la fameuse bataille sur la neutralit du Net en est la preuve. D'un ct, on a les entreprises de la tech qui soutiennent le principe de neutralit du Net. Elles estiment en effet que les rgles de neutralit du rseau garantissent un traitement quitable du trafic Internet par les oprateurs tlcoms, qui deviennent alors de simples transmetteurs dinformation. Ce principe permet  tous les utilisateurs, quelles que soient leurs ressources, d'accder au mme rseau dans son intgralit.

De l'autre ct, on a les oprateurs tlcoms qui veulent plus de libert. Mais en ralit, ils veulent un Internet  plusieurs vitesses o chacun paiera en fonction de la qualit de son rseau, ce qui permettra par la mme occasion de faire payer plus les entreprises du numrique qui sont exigeantes en qualit de rseau. Le PDG d'Orange s'tait d'ailleurs exprim sur cette situation en prenant position pour un Internet  plusieurs vitesses.

Ce que les oprateurs ne manquent pas de dire quand ils ont en l'occasion, c'est que les GAFA se font beaucoup d'argent, mais ne financent (presque) pas les infrastructures (comme les rseaux Internet) sur lesquelles reposent leurs services. Pour les rseaux Internet, cette lourde charge revient essentiellement aux oprateurs. D'ailleurs, dans l'interview accorde  Europe 1, le patron d'Orange a expliqu qu'il est trs difficile pour les oprateurs de faire face  la transformation numrique qui a explos ces dernires annes. Il faut en effet maintenir les infrastructures historiques et dployer de nouvelles infrastructures pour accompagner cette transformation numrique. Or, ce sont des chantiers normes, dit-il, en prcisant que la fibre optique par exemple reprsente plus de plus 20 milliards d'investissements.




Une contribution des GAFA serait donc utile. Mais la taxe GAFA pourrait-elle permettre de financer les rseaux Internet et aider  rsoudre le problme de fracture numrique en France (notamment le problme d'infrastructure et de couverture rseau) ? Cela semble trs peu vident. D'abord, parce que les recettes attendues s'lvent  500 millions d'euros, et aussi, comme l'a fait remarquer l'ASIC, il serait difficile de pouvoir collecter les 500 millions annoncs.

Sources : Vido YouTube, Europe 1

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des arguments du PDG d'Orange ? Pertinents ou pas pour justifier la taxe GAFA ?
 ::fleche::  Les GAFA doivent-ils contribuer au financement des infrastructures comme les rseaux Internet, et de surcrot au mme titre que les oprateurs ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement espagnol adopte un projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique et prend de l'avance sur ses voisins de l'UE
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Vers un accord mondial sur la taxation des GAFA ?*
*L'OCDE signe un accord avec 127 pays pour taxer les gants du Web de manire quitable ds 2020*

La taxation des GAFA est un sujet dbattu par les pays de l'UE depuis plusieurs mois, mais aucun accord n'a pu tre trouv  ce jour. Les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite en effet lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves. Tout cela a pouss certains pays, comme la France,  faire cavalier seul, mais un accord de plus de grande envergure se profile  l'horizon, alors qu'une tape politique importante vient d'tre franchie au niveau de l'OCDE.


L'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique (OCDE) a dvoil mardi un accord de principe avec 127 pays pour chercher rapidement une solution mondiale au dbat sur  la manire de taxer au mieux les entreprises multinationales dans une conomie qui se numrise rapidement . Les principales conomies de la plante se sont accordes  pour explorer les solutions potentielles qui mettraient  jour les principaux principes de la fiscalit pour l'conomie du XXIe sicle, quand des entreprises peuvent tre lourdement impliques dans la vie conomique de diffrentes juridictions sans prsence significative et o de nouveaux vecteurs de valeur souvent intangibles deviennent de plus en plus importants , a indiqu le directeur du centre de politique et d'administration fiscales de l'OCDE, Pascal Saint-Amans, dans un communiqu.

Ces 127 tats, qui reprsentent 90 % de l'conomie mondiale, se sont engags  rformer les rgles fiscales en vigueur,  liminer les failles et les angles morts, qui seraient bnfiques pour le secteur numrique.

L'OCDE va rflchir sur la manire de faire basculer le droit de taxer. Si aujourd'hui ce droit revient au pays o est installe physiquement une entreprise ; demain il devrait revenir aussi aux pays o se trouvent ses consommateurs, ses utilisateurs, ses pourvoyeurs de donnes. L'OCDE va aussi tudier la question d'une imposition minimale. L'organisation va explorer la dfinition de rgles qui renforceraient la capacit d'un pays  imposer des bnfices si une autre juridiction qui dispose des droits d'imposer appliquait des taux trs faibles ; histoire de corriger l'vitement fiscal.

Le but de cet accord est de parvenir ensemble  une imposition quitable de ces gants du Web, dans les pays o ils ralisent leurs activits et gnrent des bnfices, mais dans lesquels ils paient trs peu, voire pas, dimpt. Leurs profits pourraient alors tre  capturs  de manire rationnelle et quitable, dans tous les pays.

Le groupe de travail remettra un rapport au G20 dans le courant de l'anne. Si les nouvelles rgles fiscales de lOCDE taient adoptes par les dirigeants du G20 en 2020, elles devraient logiquement remplacer les initiatives unilatrales de taxation des GAFA.

Sources : Le Monde, L'Echo

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative de taxation des GAFA au niveau mondial ?
 ::fleche::  La meilleure solution contre l'optimisation fiscale ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement espagnol adopte un projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique et prend de l'avance sur ses voisins de l'UE
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## marsupial

Excellente nouvelle qui devrait satisfaire la France en particulier mais tous les citoyens du monde en gnral !  ::):

----------


## David Evan

Ce n'est que pure justice fiscale ! Dommage que cela ai mis aussi longtemps.

Ces socits gagnent beaucoup d'argent, et c'est tant mieux, pour leur pays, pour leurs salaris et pour leurs actionnaires. 

Il est donc tout  fait normal, que, *comme chaque citoyen, TPE, PME* ou grands groupes, ils s'acquittent d'un impt proportionnel  leurs bnfices, et dans le pays ou ce bnfice est ralis.

J'espre que cette premire tape pourra aboutir  un vrai projet, non pas de taxation, mais d'quit fiscale pour une socit plus juste.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Cela va dans la bonne direction, mais on se rjouira quand cela sera effectivement mis en place, car cela a le temps d'tre abandonn ou d'tre modifi  coups de pot-de-vins par les lobbys d'ici l.

----------


## Darkzinus

Ca serait une bonne chose ! A voir ce que donnera la mise en application.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est donc tout  fait normal, que, *comme chaque citoyen, TPE, PME* ou grands groupes, ils s'acquittent d'un impt proportionnel  leurs bnfices, et dans le pays ou ce bnfice est ralis.


Le truc c'est que les multinationales ont labor des techniques pour tre *artificiellement dficitaire* dans les pays o les impts sont levs.

STARBUCKS LE CAFETIER PASS MATRE DANS LART DORGANISER LES DFICITS



> Les carnets noirs de l'vasion fiscale 17/34. *La multinationale fait peser sur ses propres cafs des cots tellement exorbitants que beaucoup de ses filiales sont dans le rouge. Sauf dans les paradis fiscaux suisse et nerlandais*, o svade un bon tiers du chiffre daffaires.


Les GAFA trouveront toujours des failles  xploiter, elles peuvent aussi faire du lobbying pour que des lois passent afin de crer de nouvelles failles.

----------


## cedric57

Dans chaque pays, il faudrait une obligation d'embauche qui dpendrait du volume de vente. Car c'est bien beau de taxermais ce dont on a besoin c'est plus d'emplois.  ::):

----------


## loulnux

De relancer aussi la poll tax : 3000 milliards de transactions spculatives cette anne  Paris pour seulement 15 ou 20 d'investissement sur le premier march, vous savez celui qui ruisselle comme Carlos Ghosn, une pince soustraite au passage de ces 3000 milliards qui ne sont finalement pas autre chose que du jeu de pognon comme la loterie, moi je dis que a complterait pas mal les pauvres taxes qu'on s'apprte  rcuprer des GAFAM (j'aime bien le "M" indispensable dans la liste).

----------


## nhugodot

3000 milliards de mouvements, ce n'est pas 3000 milliards de revenus ou bnfices, c'est juste que a change de main. A faire des amalgames comme a, a intoxique nos chers gauchistes qui mlangeraient tout et revendiqueraient des neries. Comme de dire qu'il n'y a plus d'ISF alors que l'ISI est quasi la mme chose, en mieux puisque a coince la spculation immobilire donc baisse le cot du logement, mais roriente ces sommes vers l'investissement productif donc des embauches, via les actions. (jamais assez, mais dj a!). 

Au fait 2019 et 2020, suite  LuxLeaks, l'UE (et nous) adopte l'ACCISE, taxe unique europenne, et donc plus de dfisc cache au luxembourg, par exemple. Merci  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consor...7investigation et les lanceurs d'alertes. Comme quoi tout avance, et pas besoin de tout casser dans la rue ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> 3000 milliards de mouvements, ce n'est pas 3000 milliards de revenus ou bnfices, c'est juste que a change de main.


Ouais mais y'avait pas une histoire de taxer  0,3% chaque fois que a change de main justement ?

Comment l'Europe s'apprte  noyer la taxe sur les transactions financires



> Il y a des renoncements qui se donnent des airs d'avances. A la sortie du sommet de l'Eurogroupe, qui runissait les ministres des Finances des Etats de l'Union europenne (UE) ce lundi 3 dcembre, plusieurs dirigeants se sont flicits d'un progrs encourageant en ce qui concerne la taxe sur les transactions financires (TTF). *Maintes fois report, cet impt largement soutenu par l'opinion publique, qui consiste  prlever une petite partie des transactions boursires spculatives (achat d'actions, d'obligations, de produits drivs) pour donner aux tats des ressources supplmentaires, est devenu un serpent de mer des ngociations europennes.* A en croire le ministre des Finances allemand Olaf Scholz, une "solution franco-allemande" est maintenant sur la table et pourrait tre formule concrtement en janvier 2019. Son homologue belge a confirm, voquant une "volution positive" sur le sujet.
> 
> Sauf qu'en ralit, les dirigeants europens marchent  reculons sur ce sujet depuis cinq ans. Retour en arrire pour mieux comprendre : en 2013, alors en pointe sur le sujet de la taxe Tobin (du nom de l'conomiste James Tobin, premier  avoir mis l'ide sur la table en 1972), la France prend acte du fait que gnraliser cet impt  toute l'Union europenne est impossible. En effet, *en matire fiscale l'UE fonctionne  l'unanimit ; il suffit qu'un Etat s'oppose  un projet de mise en place d'une taxe pour que celle-ci soit bloque*. Or plusieurs pays membres de l'UE comme les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg ou l'Irlande jouent  fond la carte de la concurrence, et font de la clmence de leur rgime fiscal un atout conomique majeur. Ils s'opposent donc vigoureusement  toute vellit de mise en place d'une TTF. Pour sortir de cette impasse, la France lance en fvrier 2013 une "procdure de coopration renforce", qui permet  un nombre rduit de pays (minimum 9) d'avancer entre eux sur un sujet.


"Macron est le prsident de la finance, pas du climat et des pauvres"



> Alexandre Naulot, porte-parole de l'ONG Oxfam, ne mche pas ses mots. Alors qu'Emmanuel Macron lui avait promis "les yeux dans les yeux" le maintien de la hausse de la taxe sur les transactions financires (TTF) en France et le soutien de la France  la TTF europenne, Edouard Philippe vient d'annoncer une rduction de la voilure pour attirer la finance europenne en priode post-Brexit.


Les spculateurs gagnent de l'argent sans produire de richesse, ce sont des parasites. 
Cette taxe peut aussi freiner le Trading Haute Frquence il me semble.

----------


## loulnux

> 3000 milliards de mouvements, ce n'est pas 3000 milliards de revenus ou bnfices, c'est juste que a change de main. A faire des amalgames comme a, a intoxique nos chers gauchistes qui mlangeraient tout et revendiqueraient des neries. Comme de dire qu'il n'y a plus d'ISF alors que l'ISI est quasi la mme chose, en mieux puisque a coince la spculation immobilire donc baisse le cot du logement, mais roriente ces sommes vers l'investissement productif donc des embauches, via les actions. (jamais assez, mais dj a!). 
> 
> Au fait 2019 et 2020, suite  LuxLeaks, l'UE (et nous) adopte l'ACCISE, taxe unique europenne, et donc plus de dfisc cache au luxembourg, par exemple. Merci  https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consor...7investigation et les lanceurs d'alertes. Comme quoi tout avance, et pas besoin de tout casser dans la rue ...


Oui nous sommes bien d'accord ce sont de liquidits improductives qui ne servent pas  investir, il n'y a pas d'amalgame et c'est votre cerveau qui manque d'oxygne, si je mets ce fait en vidence.
L'ne c'est celui qui croit qu'on va pouvoir tondre indfiniment les mmes moutons en entretenant un discours fallacieux consistant  laisser croire qu'un nanti, a par destination, des droits exceptionnels; quand on admet par exemple, qu'un don intra-familial (de gens pas ncessairement richissimes) est rglement et tax au del de certaines limites, pourquoi ne pas admettre qu'un mouvement d'argent de gr  gr peut subir le mme sort ? Surtout, je le rpte, qu'il ne s'agit que de spculation donc de jeu, normalement c'est 30% (voir le patacaisse du loto du patrimoine).
Bref ce n'est pas parce qu'on met en vidence une pauvre loi europenne de dtail, qui aurait d faire l'objet ds le dbut, d'un principe gnral constitutionnel qu'on rsout tout.
Dites-vous bien que si par hasard, vous disposez de liquidits en abondance et qu'elles sont le rsultat de travaux spculatifs, c'est de la chance et non du mrite.
D'une manire ou d'une autre l'argent doit re-circuler vers les couches les plus basses de la socit pour la consommation, si ce pognon n'est employ qu' faire un ping-pong incessant entre deux ordinateur sans que la finalit soit l'investissement ou sans participer au bien tre de la collectivit, pour moi, c'est simplement du vol.

----------


## nhugodot

> c'est votre cerveau qui manque d'oxygne, si je mets ce fait en vidence.


Ouhla, je ne sais mme pas si je devrais rpondre, tellement il est vident que le niveau de cette discussion converge vers le bas!? Bah, a m'a fait sourire, merci quand mme...

Chacun sa lecture des choses, de la ralit... "je me battrais jusqu' mon dernier souffle pour que vous ayez le droit de penser (et dire) ce que vous voulez", si si... tant qu'il y a un minimum de respect. (Tiens, j'ai une question:pourquoi les gilets jaunes ne manifestent-ils pas les dimanche, histoire de respecter les autres?  :;): )

Ma vision des choses: 

Donner  ses enfants n'a rien  voir avec un change par ordinateur d'actions/obligations etc.: dans un cas, on peut se demander quel mrite ont les enfants de recevoir cette somme, au-del d'avoir la chance de natre avec des parents qui ont assez d'argent. Dans l'autre, on "paye" ces obligations, faut il le rappeler: on vend et achte des actions/obligations/..., c'est pas donn, rien  voir. Si l'action coule aprs, on perd. (1997, 2002, 2008...). Analogie biaise. 

Gagner via de jeu de boursicoteur ne cr aucune valeur, soit. 
Quoique: si une entreprise est bien gre, ils achteront plutt ses actions que celles d'une mal gre. Les actions prenant de la valeur,  chaque augmentation de capital, les pargnants, puisque les caisses de retraites par capitalisations sont les plus gros investisseurs, y mettront leur pargne et donc il y aura une prime  la bonne gestion, cratrice de richesse, plutt qu' celui qui coule sa boite.. et la retraite des petits retraits qui y auront mis leurs conomies d'une vie. Vous suivez? Perso, ayant justement un peu mis d'argent pour mes vieux jours dans un PEA, je ne peux qu'tre heureux de voir des pros, meilleurs que moi, faire ainsi le "mnage" entre les bons et mauvais, et optimiser encore mes actions... pourvu que j'ai mis sur un bon cheval. Comme je n'ai ni les comptences ni le temps de grer au jour le jour mon placement, ce sont ces gestionnaires qui le font pour moi, et se prennent une com videmment. Ah, je suis un salaud de capitaliste qui gagne du pognon sans rien foutre? Et je devrais encore tre tax pour a? Parce que cette pargne que j'ai place n'a t-elle pas dj t assez taxe comme a, entre charges patronales, salariales, impts, etc.? Si je revend ces actions et gagne, je serais tax, si si. Mais sur un change, cad je revend et j'achte une action, bref aucun cash ne sors, profitable  ma vie relle, j'change une action contre une autre, en perdant ou gagnant, on ne sait pas encore tant que je ne suis pas sorti du jeu? 
je suis sr qu'une fois une taxe Tobin mise en place, vous allez de toutes faon encore trouver autre chose, tant qu'un riche gagne... et encore une autre, et encore une autre. On devrait taxer la jalousie sur la comptence, tiens, pour parler presque aussi "troll"!

Bref, n'oubliez jamais que cet argent est celui d'pargnants qui ont conomis une vie, pour payer leur retraite: au canada, usa, etc.  il n'y a PAS de retraite par rpartition, ils capitalisent (bouh les mchants capitalistes!)... et les grants de ces retraites (banquiers pour eux, lus et fonctionnaires pour nous...) sont bons ou mauvais, abusent ou pas, dans les deux cas, chez eux comme chez nous. Plutt chez nous, d'ailleurs, vu la faillite de notre systme de retraite, non? Lesquels sont les pires mchants, politiques, fonctionnaires, ou banquiers? "tous pourris"!?  :;): 

Au fait, Tobin lui-mme s'tait finalement ravis et tait contre cette taxe portant son nom... il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, et il ne l'est pas  :;): ...

ps: la spculation n'a rien  voir avec la chance: c'est au pire du comportement moutonnier jusqu' ce que a explose, au mieux de la trs grande clairvoyance pour acheter juste aprs un crash et revendre juste avant: Soros rpondait "quand mon chauffeur commence  acheter, je sais que c'est le moment de tout vendre": quand la base achte, y'a plus personne plus bas pour acheter encore et encore sans rien comprendre au jeu (Ponzi?), le crash est proche. Et avec le trading HF, ce sont des I.A. qui grent, pas des "artificial luck", la chance n'a pas sa place sur les systmes informatiques. Si chance cela tait, a serait 50/50 donc jeu  somme nulle. Par contre, oui, ces salauds d'intermdiaires corrompus comme Goldman Sachs et d'autres en 2008, jouant un double jeu, au gnouf!

Oh, et pour rpondre au fait que ce sont nos impts qui ont rembours le crash de 2008: ils ont permit de sauver le systme de gestion (les banques) des retraites qui y taient places, qui est aussi le systme (imparfait, mais y'en a pas d'autre) qui permet de faire tourner nos PME (investissements, prts, gestion des actions/obligations, ...). Si le ver est dans le fruit, ce n'est pas le fruit qu'il faut flinguer, mais les vers. Certains (j'en connais personnellement!) sont en prison ou bannis/blacklists (chmage)  vie! Si si, il y eu une justice... pas assez (jamais assez), mais quand mme. 

Ne regardez pas QUE le verre  moiti vide, il est quand mme  moiti plein: la taxe sur les GAFAM approche, si si, l'ACCISE aussi, et j'en passe. Merci au Monde et autres journaux du consortium international d'investigation, etc.

----------


## loulnux

> Ouhla, je ne sais mme pas si je devrais rpondre, tellement il est vident que le niveau de cette discussion converge vers le bas!? Bah, a m'a fait sourire, merci quand mme...
> 
> Chacun sa lecture des choses, de la ralit... "je me battrais jusqu' mon dernier souffle pour que vous ayez le droit de penser (et dire) ce que vous voulez", si si... tant qu'il y a un minimum de respect. (Tiens, j'ai une question:pourquoi les gilets jaunes ne manifestent-ils pas les dimanche, histoire de respecter les autres? )
> 
> Ma vision des choses: 
> 
> Donner  ses enfants n'a rien  voir avec un change par ordinateur d'actions/obligations etc.: dans un cas, on peut se demander quel mrite ont les enfants de recevoir cette somme, au-del d'avoir la chance de natre avec des parents qui ont assez d'argent. Dans l'autre, on "paye" ces obligations, faut il le rappeler: on vend et achte des actions/obligations/..., c'est pas donn, rien  voir. Si l'action coule aprs, on perd. (1997, 2002, 2008...). Analogie biaise. 
> 
> Gagner via de jeu de boursicoteur ne cr aucune valeur, soit. 
> ...


Ben voil il a rpondu le bougre, malgr son questionnement en prambule. Ceci dt ce n'est pas parce que l'auteur d'un principe finit par le rfuter que l'ide est mauvaise. Il n'y a de mchants capitalistes qui ne s'opposent aux salauds de pauvres, le manichisme est  la mode, critiquer le systme n'est pas le combattre. 
Allez salut.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Si j'ai bien compris, l'OCDE  mis d'accord 127 pays sur le principe qu'il faudrait trouver un accord, et non sur un accord concret.  ct de a, l'UE n'a pas russi  trouver un accord concret  28... Y a t'il des raisons de penser qu'un accord concret  127 reste possible dans ces conditions ?

----------


## nhugodot

Si, en Europe, comme je l'avais mentionn plus haut, c'est fait, et a entre en vigueur cette anne et l'anne prochaine, et donc rgime fiscal "europen" obligatoire pour les grands groupes, qui ne peuvent plus tre "seulement" au Luxembourg, par exemple!:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assiet...%C3%A9t%C3%A9s
ou
https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...-base-ccctb_fr
et oui, c'est pass:
http://www.fiscalonline.com/Le-proje...e-commune.html

(trs bon historique, depuis le scandale luxleaks jusqu' cette directive, sur https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commis...par_leur_effet)

mais par contre, on est pas au bout de nos peines avec la rgle de l'unanimit europenne, sic!: 
https://www.touteleurope.eu/actualit...ere-fisca.html

----------


## nhugodot

ah et puis a aussi, c'est sympa comme point de vue plus prcis que "les salauds de riches" ::): 

https://fr.irefeurope.org/Publicatio...-de-l-humanite

non?  :;):

----------


## Stan Adkens

*La taxe sur les GAFA : une taxe bien plus vaste qui stendrait au-del des seuls GAFA*
*En impactant mmes des socits franaises du numrique*

La France progresse dans son initiative nationale de taxer les GAFA en marge de linitiative europenne qui tarde  se traduire en un accord, selon  lavant-projet de taxe visant ces gants amricains du numrique publi par Contexte le jeudi dernier. Promise par le ministre de lconomie en dcembre, la taxe franaise sur  certains services fournis par des grandes entreprises du secteur numrique  tend vers son adoption, mme si, selon Contexte, le texte actuel est flou et quil mritait que le champ dapplication soit davantage prcis.

En effet, cela fait plusieurs mois que les pays europens discutent, sans parvenir  un accord, sur la proposition de taxation faite par la Commission europenne, malgr une proposition franco-allemande pour sauver le projet qui, mme si elle imposait toujours une taxe de 3 %, limitait la porte du projet aux revenus publicitaires des grandes entreprises du numrique. Les pays de l'UE n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde, bien que Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie, ait annonc en janvier que  Nous avons fait une offre de compromis  lAllemagne en dcembre et je suis convaincu quun accord est  porte de main dici  la fin mars .

L'adoption du projet ncessite lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves. Par ailleurs, la France, co-initiatrice du projet, espre dsormais trouver un accord au plus tard mars 2019, alors qu'elle le voulait avant la fin de l'anne 2018. A cause de ce retard, Bruno Le Maire a annonc le 6 dcembre que la France introduirait ds 2019 une taxe nationale sur les GAFA s'il n'y a toujours pas d'accord europen. 


Dans une interview accorde au Journal du Dimanche le 19 janvier, le ministre franais de lconomie a annonc un  projet de loi spcifique  en rapport avec sa dcision de faire cavalier seul dans limposition dune taxe aux entreprises proposant des services numriques en France. Il a dclar que ce projet sera prsent en conseil des ministres jusqu  fin fvrier, avant dtre  rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement . La taxe nationale toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 25 millions deuros en France , et  si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . 

Chose promise, chose due. Le projet de taxe sur les GAFA  la franaise a t transmis la semaine dernire au Conseil dtat. Il est galement soumis  la consultation par la direction de la lgislation fiscale (DLF) et sera prsent en Conseil des ministres le 21 fvrier pour une entre en vigueur rtroactive au 1er janvier 2019. Toutefois, Contexte note un caractre pas trs prcis du champ dapplication du projet, et mieux encore, le projet de loi qui visait en principe les gants amricains du numrique regroup sous lacronyme GAFA, streindrait dornavant, selon sa rdaction actuelle, aux plateformes numriques en gnral, et mmes aux acteurs franais.

*Champ dapplication du texte actuel du projet*

Le texte soumis au Conseil dEtat a un champ dapplication double et sapplique aux revenus gnrs au titre de plusieurs activits. D'une part, il sagit de taxer les revenus gnrs pour la mise  disposition des services en ligne permettant aux internautes dinteragir avec dautres utilisateurs afin de fournir des prestations de services divers. En effet, sont impactes par la proposition de taxe les entreprises proposant  la mise  disposition, par voie de communication lectronique, dune interface numrique qui permet aux utilisateurs dentrer en contact avec dautres utilisateurs et dinteragir avec eux, notamment en vue de la livraison de biens ou de la fourniture de services directement entre ces utilisateurs . Selon Contexte, la disposition est assez vaste et stend au-del des primtres des seuls marketplaces.

Dautre part, le dispositif touche, de faon prvisible, les revenus des activits publicitaires cibles en fonction des donnes utilisateurs. Sont concerns  ce titre  les services commercialiss auprs des annonceurs ou de leurs mandataires , comme  notamment les services dachat, de stockage et de diffusion de publicit, de contrle publicitaire et de mesures de performance ainsi que les services de gestion et de transmission de donnes relatives aux utilisateurs .

Ce dernier champ dapplication met fin  la considration de  vente de donnes , comme lvoquait M. Bruno Le Maire, et prend dornavant en compte la considration de  services de gestion et de transmission de donnes , pinglant ainsi tous les acteurs qui manipulent dune manire ou dune autre des donnes client  des fins publicitaires, sans pour autant quil y ait une  vente  de donnes personnelles. Par exemple, lintroduction de cette expression, permet de viser le gant Facebook qui a longtemps rejet les accusations de vente de donnes personnelles :  Facebook ne vend pas vos donnes personnelles .

Selon Contexte, ces mesures visent en gnral les activits des plateformes B2B comme B2C, y compris les activits dUber et Meetic,  service de rencontres en ligne franais.  Cette dfinition est extrmement floue et peut potentiellement tre trs englobante , selon un acteur du secteur. Il nest pas le seul inquiet :  Nous allons tudier attentivement la dfinition du champ, car dans le cadre de cette rdaction, elle ne nous parat pas suffisamment claire , confirme Loc Rivire, dlgu gnral de Tech In France.

Toutefois, le projet de taxe pargne certaines activits bien quelles soient dans le domaine du numrique. Les services financiers rglements et les services fournis entre entreprises appartenant  un mme groupe sont exclus du champ dapplication de la taxe.  La mise  disposition dune interface numrique par une personne qui lutilise  titre unique ou principal pour fournir aux utilisateurs des contenus numriques, des services de communication ou des services de paiement  nest pas impacte.

*Manque du volet seuils dans la rdaction actuelle du projet*

Une autre chose qua not Contexte, cest labsence de seuils dimposition dans la rdaction actuelle du projet de loi. Toutefois, le ministre de lconomie, M. Le Maire en a parl en janvier dernier. Selon le ministre, cette taxe devrait concerner lensemble des entreprises affichant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et 25 millions deuros en France, en prcisant que ces deux critres en rapport avec les CA local et mondial de la socit considre devront obligatoirement tre runis afin que cette entreprise du numrique soit imposable. Selon Contexte, Bercy est revenu sur ces conditions en dbut fvrier.

Mais pour Bercy, dans loptique dattnuer leffet des seuils, un CA mondial au-dessus de 750 millions deuros doit tre atteint pendant deux annes conscutives pour les entreprises. Selon Contexte, cette mesure complmentaire ferait sortir Solocal, une entreprise franaise, du champ dapplication du texte tandis quUber y demeurerait.

Bercy a galement introduit, en dbut de ce mois, trois taux graduels  concernant le chiffre daffaires en France des Socits. Un taux de 1 % serait propos pour un CA entre 25 M et 200 M, 3 % entre 200 M et 400 M et 5 % au-del de 400 M. Selon Contexte, Criteo et Cdiscount, des entreprises franaises, auraient peu de chances dchapper  la taxe. Si ces dispositif ci-dessus sont confirms et que ces mesures de seuils sont introduites dans la rdaction finale, la taxe nationale qui visait les GAFA, qui taient accuss de payer moins de taxe en France, stendraient aux acteurs nationaux.

Pour rappel, le gouvernement espagnol a adopt son projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique, et en prenant ainsi de l'avance sur ses pairs de l'UE. Le projet de loi de lEspagne fixe le seuil du CA national  trois millions deuros.

*Source :* Contexte

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du dispositif national de taxe sur les GAFA de la France ?
 ::fleche::  Le 6 dcembre dernier, M. Le Maire a parl de mesure de justice fiscale en faisant rfrence  la taxe franaise sur las GAFA. Pensez-vous que ce texte publi par Contexte traduit cette justice ?
 ::fleche::  La taxe nationale GAFA ne sera-t-elle pas une taxe finalement supporte par les consommateurs franais qui utilisent les services numriques ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : l'Irlande a collect les 13 milliards  dus par Apple, l'argent est dpos sur un compte bloqu en attendant le verdict final
 ::fleche::  Humour : Mark Zuckerberg affirme que  Facebook ne vend pas vos donnes personnelles , et il a peut-tre raison quand on y rflchit bien
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  Alphabet aurait conomis jusqu' 3,7 milliards USD d'impts en 2016, en utilisant une technique d'optimisation fiscale
 ::fleche::  Google rend disponible en open source ClusterFuzz, une infrastructure de test  donnes alatoires, fonctionnant sur plus de 25 000 curs

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Cette taxe reprend le principe de l'IFFA(imposition forfaitaire annuelle) , qui tait un impt sur le chiffre d'affaire.
Il  tait dductible   de l'impt sur les socits.
Et comme en gnral dans les faits il tait un peu moins  lev  que l'Is on avait pas vraiment de problme de double impsition..
C'tait dj pour lutter  contre ceux qui se soustrayaient  l'iS

Le prsident Sarkozy l'avait supprim, en le qualifiant d'impt stupide.
Comme quoi il avait peut tre tort.

Si on veut corriger cette double imposition il faut reprendre ce principe.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxation du numrique : la France ne compte plus sur un accord europen et change de stratgie,*
*Paris mise dsormais sur l'OCDE * 

La France a t en premire ligne pour dfendre une taxe numrique europenne destine  limiter les pratiques doptimisation fiscale de multinationales, mais elle na pas russi  lever toutes les rticences au sein de lUE.

Aussi, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a indiqu quil renonce au projet de taxe europenne, qui tait vraiment mal partie. Plusieurs tats tranaient des pieds, notamment parce quils profitent de la situation actuelle. Il faut dire que les grandes enseignes du numrique ont afft leurs armes pour loptimisation fiscale, profitant des subtilits du droit europen. Celui-ci, par exemple, parle de prsence physique pour pouvoir taxer une entreprise. Ce choix fait avant larrive du numrique pose problme : aujourdhui, avec Internet, une entreprise peut raliser un important chiffre daffaires dans un pays sans y avoir plus que des bureaux de reprsentation, voire sans en avoir du tout.

Pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Bruno Le Maire y renonce donc. Sil nabandonne pas lide de taxer les gants numriques, il prfre changer de stratgie. Dabord en mettant en place une taxe en France. Annonce fin janvier, elle serait gale  3 % du chiffre daffaires et va concerner les entreprises proposant des services numriques, dont le chiffre daffaires mondial dpasse 750 millions deuros et lactivit en France 25 millions. Les GAFA ne seront donc pas les seuls concerns.

Ensuite, le ministre, qui devrait prsenter la semaine prochaine au Conseil des ministres son projet de taxation sur le chiffre d'affaires en France des dnomms GAFA va dsormais s'efforcer de trouver un consensus avec ses homologues europens pour ngocier un accord mondial au sein de l'Organisation pour la coopration et le dveloppement conomiques (OCDE).

*Les tats-Unis et lIrlande se disent en faveur dun accord*

 On peut trouver un nouvel accord pour qu'il y ait une position commune europenne  l'OCDE et, avec le soutien des tats-Unis, nous puissions avoir une taxation du digital propose au niveau international  l'OCDE d'ici la fin de l'anne 2019 , a-t-il expliqu au lendemain d'une rencontre  Bercy avec le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin.

 Nous esprons pouvoir rgler ce problme ensemble cette anne , avait dclar le responsable amricain lors d'une confrence de presse aux cts de Bruno Le Maire, confirmant ainsi publiquement le changement d'attitude de Washington qui bloquait depuis plusieurs annes la recherche d'un accord au sein de l'OCDE sur la taxation du numrique.

 Pour la premire fois , lIrlande et les tats-Unis se sont prononcs en faveur dun accord sur le sujet,  donc les choses bougent , sest rjoui le ministre franais qui a discut mardi avec le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, et mercredi  Bercy avec le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin. .


Bruno Le Maire a donc affich sa confiance sur la perspective dune  position commune europenne  lOCDE  qui, combine au soutien des tats-Unis, permettrait selon lui  davoir une taxation du digital propose au niveau international,  lOCDE, dici la fin de lanne 2019 .

*La France promet de faire un signe de bonne volont si une solution tait trouve cette anne*

 Il y a deux ans, personne ne voulait taxer les gants du numrique, cest nous, Franais, qui avons mis ce sujet sur la table au nom de lquit fiscale, de la justice et de lefficacit , a-t-il soulign.

Le mois dernier, 127 tats et territoires sont convenus de revoir les rgles de taxation pour rpondre aux dfis soulevs par le dveloppement des gants du numrique - mais aussi plus largement des entreprises multinationales - notamment la question de lendroit o doivent tre dclars les sommes imposables.

LOCDE, qui chapeaute ces travaux en collaboration avec le G20, projette de parvenir  une solution de consensus dici  la fin 2020.

En visite  Paris, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor (le ministre des Finances aux USA) Stenven Mnuchin sest dit favorable  ce quune solution soit trouve dici  la fin de cette anne. En signe de bonne volont, Bruno Le Maire a indiqu que la France reviendrait sur sa taxe sur le chiffre daffaires (peu pris des autorits des tats-Unis) si un accord tait trouv dans le cadre de lOCDE. Il ne reste plus qu le trouver.

Source : Reuters, TV5

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Commission europenne : Facebook, Google et Twitter ne respectent pas le code de conduite volontaire, qu'ils ont sign pour combattre les fake news
 ::fleche::  Abandonner les quipements Huawei retarderait le dploiement de la 5G en Europe  de probablement deux ans , selon le PDG de Vodafone
 ::fleche::  Un projet de fichage gant des citoyens non membres de l'UE prend forme en Europe pour prvenir les attaques terroristes
 ::fleche::  Les jeunes franais prfrent largement les mdias traditionnels aux rseaux sociaux, ce qui les diffrencie des jeunes des autres pays europens

----------


## weed

Je suis  1000% d'accord avec ce qui tait dit. 

Il faut en effet taxer sur le chiffre d'affaire parce qu'en effet taxer sur les bnfices ne suffit plus du tout. 
Amazon fait normment de business chez nous, mais au niveau comptable trs peu de bnfice, donc trs peu d'impots. 

En ce moment, avec les gilets jaunes, il y a plein de solutions "miraculeuses" proposs mais uniquement dans un seul sens :la dpense. Il faut absolument trouver des postes de recette (je ne sais pas si cela se dit), les rentres d'argent issues de la taxe sur les GAFA*M* (Microsoft compris) seraient la bienvenue

----------


## nikau6

Mon avis est que si le gouvernement franais continu dans cette direction, il va bientt y avoir une nouvelle affaire dtat  la Benala,  moins qu'il n'ait reu l'aval des amricains, avec bien videment des contreparties. Contreparties qui nous coterons probablement aux moins deux fois plus chre que ce que ltat envisage de gagner avec ces taxes. Mais bon, a permettra de faire croire  la Plbe qu'elle a un gouvernement audacieux. 
Ce sera bien videment, une fois de plus, Mediapart qui en sera la source. Dans le cas ou il n'y ait pas d'accord pralable avec les amricains.
Mitterrand disait de Plenel que ctait un agent amricain.
Source : 



Alors bien videment, certains diront que l'info vient de Roland Dumas et qu'il n'est pas fiable. Mais il faut avoir une vision globale des choses, et prendre en compte tout les lments en notre possession. Chacun d'entre eux, s'ils sont pris sparment , peuvent tre rfut, mais lorsqu'ils sont mis en perspective les uns avec les autres, ils forment alors un faisceau de prsomption. C'est de cette manire que les policiers enqutent. 

Do viennent daprs vous les sources, et notamment les coutes tlphoniques rvles par Mediapart. Probablement de la NSA. Quand ce genre d'affaire arrive, il faut toujours regarder le contexte international. L'affaire Cahuzac arrive quand Hollande dans un premier temps refuse de cder aux amricains concernant larrt des ventes des bateaux Mistral  la Russie. L'affaire Benala arrive aprs que Macron ait dclar que la Russie avait gagn la guerre en Syrie et que l'on devrait s'allier  elle pour envoyer de l'aide humanitaire. Pour l'affaire Clearstream, qui a mis en cause Sarkozy, il faudrait galement regarder le contexte international de lpoque. Lorsque cette affaire fut rvle  jtais encore un mouton, donc je ne faisais pas encore attention  ce genre de dtails. 

Certains douteront de la fiabilit de cette info, mais a n'est qu'une de plus et a n'est pas la principale. a n'est pas non plus celle qui permet  beaucoup de personne de connatre ce problme. Elle vient s'ajouter  une montagne dvidences. Il faut penser 'faisceau de prsomption'.
Poutine a  rcemment dclar, dans son discours annuel de cette anne, que ses services de renseignement tait au courant que les amricains faisaient chanter les dirigeants Europens. Et il ajoute : "Mais pourquoi pensez-vous donc qu'ils ont mis la terre entire sur coute ? "
Source : https://reseauinternational.net/disc...-civilisation/

Mais bon, certains auront du mal  comprendre, c'est un trs bon acteur ce Plenel. Toujours  tout bien dire comme il faut. Le type parfait quoi, sans la moindre rugosit. 
Je tiens  ajouter que je n'aime pas Macron, mais alors pas du tout, ni Hollande. Mais le chantage auquel sont soumis les dirigeants Europens est insupportable.


Aprs 14 annes passes  llyse, et quelques semaines avant de mourir, Franois Mitterrand livra son testament politique aux Franais : 



> La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mortapparemment. 
> Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment 
> et pourtant une guerre  mort !

----------


## Mingolito

Taxer, encore taxer, toujours taxer....

Pour rquilibrer le budget de l'tat il suffit de diminuer les dpenses, il y a de quoi faire : supprimer les allocs aux asils politiques, l'ACMU, le RSA, les alloc chmage au del de deux mois, les allocs en gnral, l'APL, la gratuit des tudes aprs le bac, les subventions aux associations, les remboursements d'impts pour les dons... Et aussi rtablir la peine de mort pour vider les prisons, supprimer les 35 heures pour les fonctionnaires, supprimer des emplois de fonctionnaires, arrter d'envoyer les armes aux quatre coins du monde, et reconvertir les militaires en CRS pour rprimer les gilets jaunes et autres casseurs terroristes, etc...

----------


## weed

> Taxer, encore taxer, toujours taxer....


En effet, je pense qu'il faut arrter de toujours taxer  tout va. Les entreprises sont trs lourdement trs taxs, le cout du travail augmente de plus en plus. Sarkozy avait aid les petites entreprises mais les gouvernements ont du revenir en arrire. 

A cot, tu as des entreprises qui font normment de business chez nous et qui paie peu dimpt comme Amazon.
An 2016, Amazon a dclarait un chiffre d'affaire de 2 443 milliard mais n'a pas pay que 3.5 millions d'impot 
https://www.phonandroid.com/combien-...e-capital.html

Amazon a juste pay une armada d'avocat pour trouver les meilleurs faille du systme de fiscalit en Europe. Amazon n'est pas l'illgalit mais il y a tout de mme des limites vis  vis des autres socits qui paye les impots plein pots, et le devoir de participer aux efforts du pays quand tu fais du businness. 

La taxe, je l'a vois comme une question d'quit vis  vis des autres socits "honntes". Si pas de taxe, cela renvoie une image aux images locales, si t'es pas content de payer des impots, tu n'as qu' partir. 
Mais toi,  la place d'une entreprise concurrente de Amazon ! Je reste persuad que tu te ferais ce genre de remarque. 

Si par contre, il y a taxe des GAFAM, il y a des chances que le gouvernement fasse un geste aux socits pour faire baisser certaines taxe, impots 


Aux US, ils ont galement le mme problme des grands compte qui ne joue pas le jeux. 
http://www.entelekheia.fr/2019/02/21...-a-loncle-sam/




> Pour rquilibrer le budget de l'tat il suffit de diminuer les dpenses, il y a de quoi faire : supprimer les allocs aux asils politiques, l'ACMU, le RSA, les alloc chmage au del de deux mois, les allocs en gnral, l'APL, la gratuit des tudes aprs le bac, les subventions aux associations, les remboursements d'impts pour les dons... Et aussi rtablir la peine de mort pour vider les prisons, supprimer les 35 heures pour les fonctionnaires, supprimer des emplois de fonctionnaires, arrter d'envoyer les armes aux quatre coins du monde, et reconvertir les militaires en CRS pour rprimer les gilets jaunes et autres casseurs terroristes, etc...


On peut en effet galement faire une coupe dans les dpenses mais cela ne peut pas se faire d'un seul coup du jour au lendemain. Tu veux remettre de l'huile sur le feu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Bruno Le Maire :  une trentaine de groupes seront touchs  par la taxe franaise du numrique,*
*Paris envisage de rcolter 500 millions d'euros en 2019  * 

La France a t en premire ligne pour dfendre une taxe numrique europenne destine  limiter les pratiques doptimisation fiscale de multinationales, mais elle na pas russi  lever toutes les rticences au sein de lUE.

Aussi, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a indiqu quil renonce au projet de taxe europenne, qui tait vraiment mal partie. Plusieurs tats tranaient des pieds, notamment parce quils profitent de la situation actuelle. Il faut dire que les grandes enseignes du numrique ont afft leurs armes pour loptimisation fiscale, profitant des subtilits du droit europen. Celui-ci, par exemple, parle de prsence physique pour pouvoir taxer une entreprise. Ce choix fait avant larrive du numrique pose problme : aujourdhui, avec Internet, une entreprise peut raliser un important chiffre daffaires dans un pays sans y avoir plus que des bureaux de reprsentation, voire sans en avoir du tout.

Pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Bruno Le Maire y renonce donc. Sil nabandonne pas lide de taxer les gants numriques, il prfre changer de stratgie. Dabord en mettant en place une taxe en France. Fin janvier, le ministre a fait valoir quun  projet de loi spcifique  portant sur une taxe qui touchera  ds cette anne  les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France sera prsent  en Conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier .

Ce projet  sera rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement , a-t-il continu, prcisant que la taxe toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions d'euros au niveau mondial et 25 millions d'euros en France . Et de souligner :  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Les GAFA ne seront donc pas les seuls concerns.

Dans un entretien avec Le Parisien, Bruno Le Maire a signal lurgence de la situation :




> Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme. Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros.



*Le ministre donne plus de dtails*

Bruno Le Maire estime que cette mesure va toucher une trentaine de groupes :  ils sont majoritairement amricains, mais aussi chinois, allemands, espagnols ou encore britanniques. Il y aura galement une entreprise franaise et plusieurs autres socits dorigine franaise, mais rachetes par des grands groupes trangers . 

Concernant leurs secteurs dexercice, le ministre explique que :




> Nous visons en premier lieu les plateformes qui touchent une commission pour mettre en relation, des clients et des entreprises. Prcisons quune entreprise qui met en vente sur son site Internet ses propres marchandises naura pas  sen acquitter. Par exemple, Darty vend ses tlviseurs ou ses lave-linge sur son site Internet, il ne sagit pas de mise en relation entre deux internautes, cette activit ne sera pas taxe. En revanche, quand Amazon est rmunr comme intermdiaire numrique entre un producteur et un client, l, ce sera tax. Autre secteur dactivit concern : le ciblage publicitaire. Enfin, cette fiscalit portera aussi sur la revente de donnes personnelles  des fins publicitaires.


Pour rpondre aux inquitudes de la commission des finances du Snat qui estime que cette mesure va aussi pnaliser des entreprises vertueuses, qui payent dj leurs impts en France, Le Maire assure que le montant acquitt sera dductible du rsultat comptable sur lequel est calcul limpt sur les socits :  Cela aura pour effet de rduire jusqu un tiers du montant de cette taxe pour les entreprises qui payent leurs impts en France .

Pour apaiser les craintes de voir pnalises les jeunes pousses franaises du numrique, il rappelle que 




> Nous avons t prudents en tablissant un double seuil (NDLR : 750 M de chiffre daffaires digital monde et 25 M en France) ; nos start-up ne sont donc pas concernes. Leur vrai problme, cest dtre systmatiquement rachetes par ces gants numriques justement parce quils ne sont pas soumis  une fiscalit adapte. Si nous avons si peu de licornes en France (NDLR : des start-up qui ont une valorisation suprieure  1 milliard deuros)), cest en raison du manque de financement en fonds propres en Europe. Augmenter ces financements est une priorit : le prlvement forfaitaire unique, la rorientation du PEA-PME et le dveloppement de lpargne salariale ont justement pour objectif de soutenir le financement de nos start-up.


Le Maire souligne que la France ne sest pas lance toute seule dans cette aventure en Europe puisque six Etats europens le font ou y rflchissent. Selon lui, les nations europennes ne doivent pas sous-estimer leur force :

 Nous oublions une chose simple : le march unique europen est le premier march commercial au monde. Pour toutes ces grandes entreprises du digital, les consommateurs europens sont dterminants. Le fait que des nations riches, puissantes, sengagent dans la taxation du digital amne les pays de lOCDE  bouger. Cest le cas avec les Etats-Unis. 

Source : Le Parisien

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette mesure ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Cloud Act : la loi amricaine qui donne aux USA un accs aux donnes stockes en UE inquite l'Europe, la France prpare des mesures pour se protger
 ::fleche::  Le march du jeu vido en France est  son plus haut historique avec un CA record de 4,9 milliards d'euros et une croissance de 15 % en 2018
 ::fleche::  Atos est-il un acteur de la fuite des talents IT de l'Afrique vers la France ? Oui, selon les autorits marocaines
 ::fleche::  Aprs Twitter, c'est au tour de Google d'tre condamn en France sur ses clauses abusives, suite  l'action mene par l'UFC-Que Choisir
 ::fleche::  France : le fisc passe  l'intelligence artificielle pour traquer les fraudeurs et aider les contrleurs dans leur travail

----------


## Ryu2000

> supprimer les allocs aux asils politiques, l'ACMU, le RSA, les alloc chmage au del de deux mois, les allocs en gnral, l'APL, la gratuit des tudes aprs le bac, les subventions aux associations, les remboursements d'impts pour les dons... Et aussi rtablir la peine de mort pour vider les prisons


On dirait que vous n'tes pas franais.
La France est un pays avec des acquis sociaux et les franais y sont attachs.
Je trouve que c'est trs important qu'il soit possible pour des gens qui n'ont pas les moyens de faire des tudes gratuitement.
Mme si tu viens d'une famille trs modeste tu peux aller jusqu' BAC+8 si a t'amuses, bon aprs tu seras docteur et tu ne trouveras pas de boulot mais au moins t'auras fais des tudes.
Il existe des coles prives pour les riches.

Le chmage c'est bien aussi, a permet de ne pas se retrouver  la rue lorsqu'on perd son emploi. Tu peux survivre le temps de retrouver un travail.

Si la peine de mort tait lgal, il y aurait peut-tre une excution tous les 25 ans, a ne changerait rien  la surpopulation carcrale...




> supprimer des emplois de fonctionnaires


C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de fonctionnaires en France.
En 2015 :
- France : 88,5 emplois publics pour 1000 habitants
- Allemagne : 55,7 emplois publics pour 1000 habitants

D'ailleurs c'est une des raisons qui fait que la France devrait avoir avoir une monnaie plus faible que la monnaie Allemande.
La plupart des fonctionnaires sont utiles, bon par contre c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup trop de dputs avec beaucoup trop de privilges...




> arrter d'envoyer les armes aux quatre coins du monde


Ouais a ce serait chouette, parce que les interventions ne nous rapportent rien.
Regardez en Libye a n'a apport que des ennuis en Afrique et en Europe...
Mais bon peut-tre que des grosses entreprises proches du pouvoir on peut y gagner quelque chose...




> rprimer les gilets jaunes et autres casseurs terroristes, etc...


Les casseurs reprsentent moins d'1% du mouvement des gilets jaunes.
Et c'est parfois des antifas qui sont juste l pour foutre la merde et dcrdibiliser le mouvement.




> En effet, je pense qu'il faut arrter de toujours taxer  tout va. Les entreprises sont trs lourdement trs taxs, le cout du travail augmente de plus en plus.
> (...)
> A cot, tu as des entreprises qui font normment de business chez nous et qui paie peu dimpt comme Amazon.


Ouais c'est a les petits patrons sont noys sous les charges et les multinationales ne paient pas d'impt.
L le gouvernement essaie de faire payer des impts aux grosses entreprises qui sont forte pour faire de l'vasion fiscale.




> Que pensez-vous de cette mesure ?


Je trouve que c'est sympa de chercher une solution pour que les grosses multinationales ne puissent pas tricher.
Elles savent trs bien faire croire qu'elles ne font pas de bnfices, mais ce sera peut-tre plus dur de tronquer le chiffre d'affaire.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La France fait le premier pas pour aller vers une taxe numrique sur son territoire,*
*Certains en soulignent dj les limites  * 

La France a t en premire ligne pour dfendre une taxe numrique europenne destine  limiter les pratiques doptimisation fiscale de multinationales, mais elle na pas russi  lever toutes les rticences au sein de lUE.

Aussi, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a indiqu quil renonce au projet de taxe europenne, qui tait vraiment mal partie. Plusieurs tats tranaient des pieds, notamment parce quils profitent de la situation actuelle. Il faut dire que les grandes enseignes du numrique ont afft leurs armes pour loptimisation fiscale, profitant des subtilits du droit europen. Celui-ci, par exemple, parle de prsence physique pour pouvoir taxer une entreprise. Ce choix fait avant larrive du numrique pose problme : aujourdhui, avec Internet, une entreprise peut raliser un important chiffre daffaires dans un pays sans y avoir plus que des bureaux de reprsentation, voire sans en avoir du tout.

Pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Bruno Le Maire y renonce donc. Sil nabandonne pas lide de taxer les gants numriques, il prfre changer de stratgie. Dabord en mettant en place une taxe en France. Fin janvier, le ministre a fait valoir quun  projet de loi spcifique  portant sur une taxe qui touchera  ds cette anne  les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France sera prsent  en Conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier .

Ce projet  sera rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement , a-t-il continu, prcisant que la taxe toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions d'euros au niveau mondial et 25 millions d'euros en France . Et de souligner :  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Les GAFA ne seront donc pas les seuls concerns.


*Premier pas vers une taxe numrique franaise* 

La France a mis sur les rails mercredi une taxe nationale visant les gants du numrique faute davoir ralli lensemble de ses partenaires europens au projet, sans abandonner toutefois lespoir darriver  une solution au niveau international, considre par Paris comme seule efficace.

Le ministre de lconomie et des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a prsent en conseil des ministres un projet de loi instaurant une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France par les GAFA. La taxe, rtroactive au 1er janvier de cette anne, concerne une trentaine de socits.

En prambule de sa confrence de presse, Bruno Le Maire a tenu  rappeler son attachement  l'conomie de march et sa volont de lever les freins au dveloppement des entreprises :




> Vous le savez tous, nous sommes  un moment de transformation historique de nos conomies. Et nous vivons des bouleversements technologiques qui ont fait disparatre lconomie du XXe sicle et fait apparatre une conomie du XXIe sicle, fonde sur la valeur des donnes,  laquelle nous ne sommes pas encore adapts, notamment du point de vue de la fiscalit. 
> 
> Cette conomie est videmment pleine de promesses : des gains de productivit, de la transparence pour protger les consommateurs, des innovations de rupture qui vont apporter plus de prosprit, plus de facilit dans la vie quotidienne, plus de croissance pour nos entreprises et pour nos tats.



Le ministre estime quil est primordial  dagir contre les effets pervers de ces gants du numrique , rappelant quun cadre rglementaire et fiscal leur a permis de crotre sans aucune limite et sans aucun contrle. Il est donc dsormais  temps de dfinir ce cadre , afin notamment qu'ils contribuent au financement des services publics dont ils bnficient. Le gouvernement, en soutien de la campagne du prsident Macron pour les Europennes lance cette semaine, propose donc d'inventer la fiscalit du XXIe sicle.




> Cest dabord une question de justice. Personne ne peut accepter que les plus grandes entreprises du numrique au monde payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les autres entreprises en Europe et ailleurs. Cest aussi une question de justice pour nos concitoyens. Je rappelle que ces gants du numrique utilisent nos donnes personnelles, font des bnfices considrables sur ces donnes et les rapatrient ensuite ailleurs sans payer leur juste part dimpt sur nos propres donnes de consommateurs.
> 
> Enfin cest une question defficacit pour nos finances publiques. Si nous voulons continuer  financer le service public, continuer  financer nos crches, nos hpitaux, nos coles, nos collges, il faut taxer la valeur l o elle se cre ; toujours plus de marge et toujours moins de taxe cest tout simplement impossible et a ne mne nulle part. Cela nous empche simplement davoir un systme fiscal qui soit efficace.


Cette taxe visera trois types dactivits numriques  qui sont celles qui gnrent le plus de valeur  :

*la publicit cible en ligne :*  ce sont des prestations qui permettent  des annonceurs de placer un message publicitaire ou un lien commercial sur une page internet en fonction des donnes individuelles de chacun des consommateurs. Elle permet donc  la publicit davoir la plus grande efficacit en visant spcifiquement les modes de consommation dun individu  ,*la vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires :*  lobjectif de cette taxation est dviter le contournement de la premire activit *la mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme :*  car elle rsulte des donnes qui sont apportes par les utilisateurs ; plus il y a dutilisateurs, plus la valeur marchande de la plateforme est importante . 

Paris espre ainsi rcolter 500 millions d'euros cette anne.

*La taxe est-elle une bonne ide ?*

Au micro de BFMTV, Nicolas Doze sest exprim sur le sujet. Lorsquil lui a t demand si cette taxe est la bonne solution, il a reconnu que ctait  un vrai signal face  un vrai problme . Et pour illustrer son propos, il rappelle quun eurodput avait constat en 2015 que Google en France disposait de 55 millions dutilisateurs et a dclar  peu prs 248 millions deuros de chiffre daffaires. Par contre, en Irlande, Google ne disposait mme pas de 4 millions dutilisateurs et a dclar un chiffre daffaires de 22 milliards deuros.

 Donc le sujet est rel, mais loutil fiscal qui est utilis coche  peu prs toutes les mauvaises cases , regrette-t-il.







> Taxer le chiffre daffaires cest un non-sens conomique : vous taxez lentreprise tout en haut avant quelle nait ralis le moindre euro de bnfice, cest un non-sens conomique. Lappeler taxe GAFA cest un raccourci. Elle va concerner lensemble des entreprises du secteur y compris des Franaises par exemple Le Bon Coin va tre concern, Criteo, lexpert franais de la pub en ligne, va aussi tre concern. Ce nest donc pas uniquement les GAFA. Troisime chose :  lvidence cest le consommateur qui va subir en bout de chane les consquences. Moi je suis un site marchand, je vends sur Amazon, Amazon est tax, Amazon va me rpercuter cette taxe. Quest-ce que je vais faire ? Je vais rpercuter la taxe sur les prix, et les perdants  la fin ce seront les consommateurs et les entreprises franaises qui vendent sur ce type de site. Enfin a va conforter limage de la France comme tant une taxe-nation plutt quune startup-nation, tout a pour 500 millions deuros qui ne sont absolument pas garantis  ce stade. Donc vrai sujet, vrai signal politique, mais mauvais outil fiscal.


Source : confrence de presse de Bruno Le Maire

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue selon lequel les consommateurs s'en trouveront affects ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Cloud Act : la loi amricaine qui donne aux USA un accs aux donnes stockes en UE inquite l'Europe, la France prpare des mesures pour se protger
 ::fleche::  Le march du jeu vido en France est  son plus haut historique avec un CA record de 4,9 milliards d'euros et une croissance de 15 % en 2018
 ::fleche::  Atos est-il un acteur de la fuite des talents IT de l'Afrique vers la France ? Oui, selon les autorits marocaines
 ::fleche::  Aprs Twitter, c'est au tour de Google d'tre condamn en France sur ses clauses abusives, suite  l'action mene par l'UFC-Que Choisir
 ::fleche::  France : le fisc passe  l'intelligence artificielle pour traquer les fraudeurs et aider les contrleurs dans leur travail

----------


## marsupial

Dans le cas de Google ou Facebook, je vois mal comment le consommateur sera impact alors qu'il est le produit. Dans le cas d'Apple ou Microsoft ou Amazon, a ne se verra pas tellement 500 millions reprsentent peanuts pour eux.

----------


## Invit

J'ai dj presque zapp google, j'utilise duckduckgo.com et en anglais c'est presque aussi bon.

Facebook, videmment que non, pour tre track, c'est ridicule . Des amis rels sont dj faux et mchants , alors, les amis virtuels, vous pensez bien que cela ne doit pas tre considr .

CE qu'ils appellent gafa sont des gants aux pieds d'argile , leur valuation est fictive, planche  billet.

Youtube ? J'ai dj tlcharg DTUBE et franchement, cest presque aussi rapide maintenant, il suffit d'un switch des gens sur DTUBE et youtube est ruin, et a a dj commenc depuis qu'ils censurent.

Amazon ? Un simple magasin virtuel , cdiscount fait mieux, et avec un CMS vous crez un amazon en 20 minutes . Intrt ?

Twitter ? Avec un script , en 20 minute , vous en crz un clone, et c'est chiant comme la mort comme truc, voir des gens s'couter crire avec des toiles dans les yeux, pour la plupart inintressants ou de lieux communs stupides. Mme le MINITEL tait bien mieux.

Bref le monde du factice, a ne durerera pas, le gens sont dj en train de switcher sur d'autres technologies, sur facebook , je pense que au moins 60 % sont des comptes en doublon ou faux, voir bien plus.

Vous voulez de vraies socits qui ont vraiment eu du succs rel , et qui produisent du concept robuste ? Micro Applications, a s'en est une , il y avait aussi les socits de jeu franaises, a , c'tait du concret  (je crois que c'est ubi Soft).

Donc , pour revenir au sujet, Ils parlent de taxer des socits dont la valuation est fictive... Je sais pas si vous voyez ou ils en sont .. Autant dire que le bloc OUEST est bel est bien ruin, pour en arriver  se chamailler  propos de valeurs fictives, ou images . Pas tonnant qu'il y a des villages de tentes  Los Angeles, et que les loyers soient de 5000 dollars  San francisco, ce pays est incohrent, et ces valeurs factices qu'ils attribuent  ces socits, sont plus ou moins inquitantes , en tout cas, moi j'y vais pas, ou alors ce serait en pleine fort chaude, et en mode solitaire, surement un peu au dessus du Texas  .


D'ici 10 ans, Youtube n'existera plus (clon, remplac par D-tube) , facebook n'existera plus ( Dj abandonn par les jeunes amricains, tout comme ils avaient abandonn myspace) , Amazon n'existera probablement plus ( On se sera rendu compte que ce n'est qu'un magasin de plus), seul GOOGLE restera du fait de leur systme de traduction, vraiment excellent, et de leurs technologies varies , par contre, il ne sera plus le moteur de recherche des gens, les gens iront sur d'autres moteurs de recherches . 

Tout cela pour bien faire comprendre que *les Gafa, c'est pas tip top, c'est juste des socits qui ont russi, et quelque part, cela ne se fait pas de les poursuivre pour leur prendre de l'argent* , et que cela ne tient pas une seule seconde en comparaison d'une socit centenaire comme Renault, par exemple , ou mme que France tlcom avec le Minitel, en son temps. Seules des socits comme* Boston Dynamics* peuvent rivaliser avec des socits franaises comme *Renault* par exemple, en terme d'implication , en tenant compte de l'intgrit de la distortion temporelle immuable  ::aie:: .

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Snip


Un peu en avance, c'est demain Trolldi.  ::mouarf:: 





> seul GOOGLE restera du fait de leur systme de traduction, vraiment excellent


Ca par contre, j'avoue que cela a russi  me faire pouffer devant mon cran.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ijk-ref

Encore une usine  gaz. Encore des tuyaux rajouter aux innombrables rgles obscures de notre systme de taxation.

Si les gens comprenaient un jour que cette complexit existe uniquement car les gens aiment qu'on leur fasse croire que tel ou tel taxation leur sera favorable ou dfavorable  leur "ennemi". Donc les politiques en jouent  grand renfort d'annonces sur tel ou tel "tuyau" qui sera mieux pour nous. Ensuite comme la magie n'existe pas  et que cette usine n'est qu'un systme de vases communicants sans annonces quelques autres bouts de tuyaux seront naturellement ajouter ailleurs pour que le systme reste en quilibre. Rendant par nature le systme toujours de plus en complexe et obscure.

Ceci devrait tre interdit et il ne devrait y avoir qu'une seule et unique rgle : mme (pourcentage de) taxation pour tout le monde sans aucune condition. Le temps et la lisibilit gagns seraient tellement important  :8O: 

De plus je suis prt  parier que ces GAFAS ayant les meilleurs avocats du monde vont faire qu'une boucher et montrer toute l'incomptence de cette rgle fiscale bcle par quelques franais autour d'une table.

----------


## super_navide

Oui taxons les mchants amricains .....
Bonne mesure si on injecte cette argent pour crer des gants de l'informatique europen ....
Mais c'est pas possible car les amricains ne veulent pas et car il dirige lEurope ....
Un super article pour comprendre comme les individu stupide (complotiste ) vont raisonner suite a la mise en place de cette taxe https://www.scienceshumaines.com/the..._fr_33953.html

----------


## weed

> Amazon ? Un simple magasin virtuel , cdiscount fait mieux, et avec un CMS vous crez un amazon en 20 minutes . Intrt ?
> [...]
> Amazon n'existera probablement plus ( On se sera rendu compte que ce n'est qu'un magasin de plus)


Es tu au courant que Amazon vend au contraire de plus en plus de chose. A une poque, le produit phare tait le livre maintenant on achte de tout. 

A court terme, Amazon va bientt vendre des produits frais comme aux US avec Amazon Fresh. Ils sont en train de nouer un partenariat avec Monoprix et petit  petit ce service s'tendra sur toute la France.  
https://www.macg.co/ailleurs/2018/03...x-paris-101823
Il y a de trs fortes chances avec les marges normes qu'Amazon va se faire, qu'il va surement proposer les frais de port gratuit. Les loyers  payer, les impots  payer pour les concurrents de Amazon, je pense qu'ils vont y laisser leurs plumes.   




> seul GOOGLE restera du fait de leur systme de traduction, vraiment excellent, et de leurs technologies varies , par contre, il ne sera plus le moteur de recherche des gens, les gens iront sur d'autres moteurs de recherches .


Justement, pour moi Deepdl est beaucoup plus efficace pour la traduction en prenant mieux en compte le contexte. 

Sinon qu'est ce qui te fait dire que Google Search va perdre sa place ? 
Google paye des millard pour reste le moteur de recherche par dfaut sur les navigateurs de Apple et Chrome/chromium est en passe de dominer le reste des navigateurs.  
https://labo.fnac.com/actualite/goog...herche-defaut/





> Donc , pour revenir au sujet, Ils parlent de taxer des socits dont la valuation est fictive... Je sais pas si vous voyez ou ils en sont .. Autant dire que le bloc OUEST est bel est bien ruin, pour en arriver  se chamailler  propos de valeurs fictives, ou images . Pas tonnant qu'il y a des villages de tentes  Los Angeles, et que les loyers soient de 5000 dollars  San francisco, ce pays est incohrent, et ces valeurs factices qu'ils attribuent  ces socits, sont plus ou moins inquitantes , en tout cas, moi j'y vais pas, ou alors ce serait en pleine fort chaude, et en mode solitaire, surement un peu au dessus du Texas  .


Tout  fait. On peut penser par exemple au rachat de Whatsapp par Facebook pour 20 milliard de dollar, soit l'quivalent de 40 stades de France. 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/secteur/high-...r-facebook.php





> les Gafa, c'est pas tip top, c'est juste des socits qui ont russi, et quelque part, cela ne se fait pas de les poursuivre pour leur prendre de l'argent


C'est trs bien que ces socits gagnent de l'argent. 
Ce qui est reproch, c'est qu'elles ne payent pas d'impots par rapport  leur "business" en France
La taxe permet juste reprendre une partie qu'elles auraient du payer en impots. 

Tu m'excuseras, je n'ai pas bien compris la fin de ton message avec Renault.

----------


## weed

> Encore une usine  gaz. Encore des tuyaux rajouter aux innombrables rgles obscures de notre systme de taxation.
> [...]
> Ceci devrait tre interdit et il ne devrait y avoir qu'une seule et unique rgle : mme (pourcentage de) taxation pour tout le monde sans aucune condition. Le temps et la lisibilit gagns seraient tellement important


Okay pas de taxe mais un taux unique de prlvement.

On prendrais dans ce cas l, quel taux ? Celui que paye Apple ou celui que paye une PME en France ? 
Le taux est loin d'tre le mme.  ::roll:: 





> De plus je suis prt  parier que ces GAFAS ayant les meilleurs avocats du monde vont faire qu'une boucher et montrer toute l'incomptence de cette rgle fiscale bcle par quelques franais autour d'une table.


Tout  fait mais ce n'est pas pour autant que l'Europe va baisser les bras. Ce serait trop facile sinon. 

D'ailleurs les US sont dans le mme cas de figure que nous et va certainement faire la mme chose que nous.

----------


## super_navide

Il faut arrter avec ce System de taxe, impts et compagnie.
Le problme est qu'il faudrait supprimer tous les systems allocations familiale APL etc ...
Il faut mettre en place la cration montaire contrl, c'est a dire les tats sont au dessus des banques ,donc suppression des banques centrale.
Les tats cr tous les ans leurs budgets de fonctionnement et l'argent est utilis pour cre du travail, surtout le travail dintrt gnral enseignement recherche police justice.
L'tats doit investir pour diriger l'conomie pour lintrt gnral , financement des nergie renouvelable etc ..
Le but est de fournir un travaille correctement rmunrer a tous les citoyens.
Donc ce genre de taxe est dbile et ne rsoudra pas le problme de fond.
Mais cette solution drange , plus de chomage de pauvret , il faut faire les politiques , c'est pas dans leurs intrets , il divisent les gens comme a on alterne entre la droite et la gauche et rien ne change
C'est en lisant a que j'ai trouv cette solution https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cr%C3%...mon%C3%A9taire
Mais cette solution ncessite forcement une puissante IA pour pouvoir valuer correctement la somme d'argent  crer chaque anne et surtout savoir dans quoi investir pour prserver lintrt gnral.

----------


## ijk-ref

> Okay pas de taxe mais un taux unique de prlvement.
> On prendrais dans ce cas l, quel taux ? Celui que paye Apple ou celui que paye une PME en France ? 
> Le taux est loin d'tre le mme.


Ah l l parce que tu penses vraiment qu'il existe actuellement un "taux" pour une PME. Pourrais-tu le donner ?

Une entreprise peut jouer sur d'innombrables leviers pour plus ou moins payer de taxes ou se faire rembourser ou gagner des aides.

Il est donc absurde de donner ce taux sans tenir compte de tous ces critres.

Un vrai "taux unique" est donc un systme sans aucunes drogations... sans aucunes rgles permettant de payer diffremment de faon directe ou indirecte.

C'est  cause des toutes ces conditions lgales qu'Apple arrive  payer moins qu'une PME

----------


## Christian Olivier

*L'UE abandonne sa taxe GAFA juge discriminatoire par les tats-Unis*
*Qui envisagent dsormais de saisir l'OMC en reprsailles*

Le couperet vient de tomber : les pays membres de lUnion europenne (UE) ont officiellement rejet le projet de loi qui visait  instaurer une taxe numrique europenne ciblant les GAFA afin de limiter loptimisation fiscale pratique par de nombreuses multinationales,  cause de la rticence de quatre pays : lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande.


Les ministres des Finances europens ont renvoy la balle  lOCDE (lorganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique) o des discussions sont en cours pour parvenir  un accord sur une taxe internationale sur les gants du numrique dici  2020. En effet, il y a environ deux semaines, lOCDE a dvoil un accord de principe avec 127 pays ayant pour objectif de trouver rapidement une solution mondiale au dbat sur  la manire de taxer au mieux les entreprises multinationales dans une conomie qui se numrise rapidement . Ces 127 tats, qui reprsentent 90 % de lconomie mondiale, se sont engags  rformer les rgles fiscales en vigueur,  liminer les failles et les angles morts, qui seraient bnfiques pour le secteur numrique. Mais la rforme entreprise par lOCDE ne devrait porter ses fruits au plus tt que lanne prochaine.

Le ministre roumain des Finances, Eugen Orlando Teodorovici, a nanmoins prcis :  Dans le cas o dici la fin de 2020, il apparatrait que laccord au niveau de lOCDE prend plus de temps, le Conseil europen pourrait, le cas chant, revenir  la discussion sur une approche europenne .

Cela na vraiment rien de surprenant quand sait que pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Par ailleurs, au dbut du mois, le ministre de lconomie Bruno Le Maire a clairement indiqu quil renonait pour le moment au projet dune taxe GAFA europenne qui, daprs lui, tait vraiment mal partie. Depuis le dbut de lanne, certains pays de lUE, comme la France ou lEspagne, pressentant probablement lchec de la taxe GAFA  lchelle europenne ont opt en ordre dispers au travers dinitiatives individuelles pour des projets de loi spcifiques visant  linstauration dune  taxe GAFA souveraine . La France par exemple a prsent au dbut du mois son propre projet de taxe sur les gants du numrique. Son homologue hispanique a, de son ct, pris les devants et adopt, depuis janvier dernier, un projet de loi portant sur la cration dune taxe similaire pour lEspagne.

Malgr cette dconvenue, la Commission europenne na pas lintention de baisser les bras ni de laisser son projet de loi de taxe numrique europenne ciblant les GAFA tomber aux oubliettes.  ce sujet, Pierre Moscovici, Commissaire europen aux Affaires conomiques, pour qui cet chec peut tre vu comme  une occasion manque  a assur que la commission  na pas lintention de retirer son projet de la table, ce nest pas la fin, il nest pas mort .

En parallle, le gouvernement tasunien qualifie dsormais cette initiative avorte qui tait soutenue par la majorit des 28 pays membres de lUE (Espagne, France et Allemagne inclus)  dextrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis , prcisant que la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques est mal conue. Ladministration Trump envisage mme de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC).  ce propos, Chip Harter, responsable du Trsor et dlgu amricain pour les discussions fiscales internationales a indiqu :  Au sein de notre gouvernement, certains tudient si cet impact discriminatoire nous donnerait le droit [de contester] en vertu des accords commerciaux et traits OMC .

*Source* : Luxembourg Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : aprs l'annonce de Bruno Le Maire, l'ASIC attaque la taxe numrique en expliquant en 6 points pourquoi c'est une mauvaise ide
 ::fleche::  La taxe sur les GAFA : une taxe bien plus vaste qui s'tendrait au-del des seuls GAFA, en impactant mmes des socits franaises du numrique
 ::fleche::  Le Maire :  une trentaine de groupes seront touchs  par la taxe franaise du numrique, Paris envisage de rcolter 500 millions d'euros en 2019
 ::fleche::  Vers un accord mondial sur la taxation des GAFA ? L'OCDE signe un accord avec 127 pays pour taxer les gants du Web de manire quitable ds 2020

----------


## bombseb

> Cela na vraiment rien de surprenant quand sait que pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, *il faut lunanimit des tats membres*.


Il y en a un qui le dit depuis plus de 10ans....Pour prendre la moindre dcision au niveau europen, il faut l'unanimit des 28 tats membres.
L'UE n'est pas rformable. L'Europe sociale n'existera jamais

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour prendre la moindre dcision au niveau europen, il faut l'unanimit des 28 tats membres.


En fait c'est beaucoup plus compliqu que a.
Toutes les dcisions de l'UE ne sont pas  l'unanimit, sinon jamais rien ne serait dcid.
Tout ce qui concerne la fiscalit est vot  l'unanimit.

Apparemment il y a 3 types de vote :
Vote au Conseil de l'Union europenne - Types de votes



> L'article 16(3) du trait sur l'Union europenne dispose que :  le Conseil statue  la *majorit qualifie*, sauf dans les cas o les traits en disposent autrement . Le trait prvoit en effet deux autres modes de vote dans le cadre de certaines procdures : la *majorit* et l'*unanimit*.

----------


## BenoitM

Il existe aussi les cooprations renforces qui permet  plusieurs tats de faire des politiques communes sans avoir besoin de l'accord des autres tats.

(De plus c'est pas en votant pour des partis conservateurs/anti-europens/extrmes droite qu'on va faire une europe sociale. Si l'UE est si peu sociale c'est peut-tre  cause des votes des europens...)

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire* 
*Et menacent la France d'une riposte*

Les 28 pays membres de lUnion europenne (UE) viennent officiellement de rejeter le projet de loi qui visait  instaurer une taxe numrique europenne ciblant les GAFA afin de limiter loptimisation fiscale pratique par de nombreuses multinationales. Cette dcision est la consquence directe de labsence dunanimit au sein des 28 entretenue par quatre pays (lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande) qui se sont opposs jusquau bout  ladoption de ce projet de loi.

En parallle, le gouvernement tasunien qualifie dsormais cette initiative avorte qui tait soutenue par la majorit des 28 pays membres de lUE (Espagne, France et Allemagne inclus)  dextrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis . Daprs ladministration Trump, quelle que soit la manire dont elles sont prsentes, la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques que certains pays membres de lUE, notamment la France, veulent imposer aux grandes entreprises de lInternet communment dsignes par le sigle GAFA est mal conue.

Ladministration Trump envisage mme de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines qui sont vises par linstauration dune ventuelle taxe GAFA, notamment Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple.  ce propos, Chip Harter, responsable du Trsor et dlgu US pour les discussions fiscales internationales a dclar :  Au sein de notre gouvernement, certains tudient si cet impact discriminatoire nous donnerait le droit [de contester] en vertu des accords commerciaux et traits OMC .

Si dans le fond, les tats-Unis semblent daccord avec le principe de taxer plus lourdement diverses multinationales (taxation des activits digitales et taxation minimum), ils estiment, nanmoins, que  cela devrait tre fait sur une base plus large que la slection dun secteur particulier , comme la prcis Harter. Dans tous les cas, la Maison-Blanche ne soutient pas la version franaise de la taxe GAFA.


Suite  cette dclaration de ladministration Trump, Matignon a tenu  rappeler  son voisin doutre-Atlantique par la voix de Bruno Le Maire  actuel ministre de lconomie  que la France  est un tat libre et souverain qui dcide de sa taxation et qui la dcide librement et souverainement .

Pour rappel, au dbut de ce mois, la France a dvoil un projet de loi qui permettrait dinstaurer une  taxe souveraine  de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis dans lHexagone par les GAFA,  dfaut dun quivalent  lchelle europenne. Cette nouvelle taxe GAFA adapte au march franais devrait tre rtroactive puisquentrant en vigueur  partir du 1er janvier 2019 et toucher  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 25 millions deuros en France .

Bruno Le Maire a assur que la menace tasunienne de saisir lOMC  ne remettait absolument pas en cause le projet de loi [franais] qui sera tudi  partir du 4 avril  lAssemble nationale . Selon lui,  le mieux est que nous arrivions  un consensus  lOCDE , prcisant que  ds quil y aura une taxation internationale, la France retirera sa taxe nationale .

De son ct, le commissaire europen  la Fiscalit, Pierre Moscovici, a dplor  lattitude agressive  des tats-Unis dans cette affaire :  Je ne pense pas que ce soit une faon lgitime daborder les relations entre allis . Il ajoute que  la France et dautres pays sont tout--fait lgitimes pour dcider quil existe une taxation nationale de lactivit numrique. Ce nest pas anti-amricain, ce nest pas protectionniste. Cest juste une question dquit .

Dsormais, tous les regards sont tourns vers lOCDE (lorganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique) o des discussions sont en cours pour parvenir  un accord sur une taxe internationale sur les gants du numrique dici  2020.

*Source* : Le Figaro, Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : aprs l'annonce de Bruno Le Maire, l'ASIC attaque la taxe numrique en expliquant en 6 points pourquoi c'est une mauvaise ide
 ::fleche::  Le Maire :  une trentaine de groupes seront touchs  par la taxe franaise du numrique, Paris envisage de rcolter 500 millions d'euros en 2019
 ::fleche::  La taxe sur les GAFA : une taxe bien plus vaste qui s'tendrait au-del des seuls GAFA, en impactant mmes des socits franaises du numrique
 ::fleche::  Vers un accord mondial sur la taxation des GAFA ? L'OCDE signe un accord avec 127 pays pour taxer les gants du Web de manire quitable ds 2020

----------


## pierre-y

Le fait que le gafa se dbrouille pour ne pas payer ce qu'ils doivent c'est quoi exactement?

----------


## Ryu2000

> (De plus c'est pas en votant pour des partis conservateurs/anti-europens/extrmes droite qu'on va faire une europe sociale. Si l'UE est si peu sociale c'est peut-tre  cause des votes des europens...)


Ben l en loccurrence 18,19% des inscrits ont lu Macron en France, c'est un libral et pourtant il soutient une loi pour faire payer des taxes  des grosses multinationales.
Il est quasiment impossible que les 28 membres de l'UE soient d'accord sur un truc.

Il y a des gens qui disent "il faudrait unifier la fiscalit dans les pays membres de l'UE", le problme c'est que le chef de l'UE c'est Juncker (20 ans ministre des finances, 18 ans premier ministre d'un paradis fiscal).
Les dcisions fiscales sont prises  l'unanimit, le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte, sont des paradis fiscaux, est-ce que vous pensez qu'ils accepteront une fiscalit unifi ?

Par contre si de plus en plus de gens deviennent UE-critique, il faudrait peut-tre prendre une dcision dmocratique et dtruire l'UE.
Aucune construction n'est ternelle, il est peut-tre temps d'arrter les dgts, vous savez quand quelque chose ne fonctionne pas, au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de s'acharner...
On perd du temps et de l'argent dans un projet qui ne fonctionnera jamais.
Il faut faire le bilan et reconnatre l'chec du projet.




> En parallle, le gouvernement tasunien qualifie dsormais cette initiative avorte qui tait soutenue par la majorit des 28 pays membres de lUE (Espagne, France et Allemagne inclus)  *dextrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis* . Daprs ladministration Trump, quelle que soit la manire dont elles sont prsentes, la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques que certains pays membres de lUE, notamment la France, veulent imposer aux grandes entreprises de lInternet communment dsignes par le sigle GAFA est mal conue.


La discrimination se fait au niveau du chiffre d'affaire pas au niveau de la base de l'entreprise.
Si les multinationales US veulent viter la taxe, elles doivent juste devenir beaucoup plus petite.




> Le fait que le gafa se dbrouille pour ne pas payer ce qu'ils doivent c'est quoi exactement?


En tout cas ce n'est pas de la discrimination, c'est de l'optimisation fiscale et parfois de l'vasion fiscale.
Les multinationales s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de bnfice dans les pays o il y a des impts.
Elles envoient les bnfices dans un pays du genre Pays-Bas ou Irlande, parce que l bas les entreprises peuvent s'arranger avec le gouvernement pour avoir un taux d'impt personnalis.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben l en loccurrence 18,19% des inscrits ont lu Macron en France, c'est un libral et pourtant il soutient une loi pour faire payer des taxes  des grosses multinationales.
> Il est quasiment impossible que les 28 membres de l'UE soient d'accord sur un truc.


C'est juste parce que les GAFA sont americains.
Sinon Macron est le premier a donner des avantages fiscaux aux grande fortunes et aux entreprises  :;): 





> Il y a des gens qui disent "il faudrait unifier la fiscalit dans les pays membres de l'UE"


Mais c'est gens sont minoritaire 




> , le problme c'est que le chef de l'UE c'est Juncker


Juncker n'est pas le chef mais le reprsentant.
Il est soumis aux dcisions du parlement europens et des tats.
Il a t lu par les tats et par le parlement europens.
S'il il a t choisi c'est que les europens ont vot pour des dirigeants conservateurs et membre de PPE dans leurs pays et lors de l'lection europennes.




> Les dcisions fiscales sont prises  l'unanimit, le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte, sont des paradis fiscaux, est-ce que vous pensez qu'ils accepteront une fiscalit unifi ?


Mais personne ne veut de cette fiscalit.
On l'a fait miroit comme une promesse car tout le monde sait que ca ne passera pas.
Si vraiment c'tait les 5 pays que tu cites le problme le 22 autres pourraient se mettre d'accord.
(Alors certes on ne pourrait l'imposer aux 5 autres...)




> Par contre si de plus en plus de gens deviennent UE-critique, il faudrait peut-tre prendre une dcision dmocratique et dtruire l'UE.


En quoi tu aurais plus de force pour imposer tes lois sur un autre pays sans l'UE? 




> Il faut faire le bilan et reconnatre l'chec du projet.


Pourtant il y a schengen, l'euro, erasmus, esa, reach, des normes communes, ect 
Alors certes c'est pas parfait mais de la a dire que c'est un chec  :;):

----------


## bombseb

> En quoi tu aurais plus de force pour imposer tes lois sur un autre pays sans l'UE?


Sans UE il n'y aurait pas besoin d'imposer nos lois aux autres pays. Chaque pays retrouverait son indpendance, chaque pays serait libre de faire les lois qui lui chante chez lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si vraiment c'tait les 5 pays que tu cites le problme le 22 autres pourraient se mettre d'accord.
> (Alors certes on ne pourrait l'imposer aux 5 autres...)


Ouais mais a ne servirait  rien, Starbucks organiserait toujours son dficit en France pour payer ses impts aux Pays-Bas.




> En quoi tu aurais plus de force pour imposer tes lois sur un autre pays sans l'UE?


L'UE impose que dalle aux USA.
D'aprs moi l'UE a t sponsoris par les USA pour affaiblir les pays europens. (les europens sont juste des consommateurs de produits amricains)




> Pourtant il y a schengen, l'euro, erasmus, esa, reach, des normes communes, ect 
> Alors certes c'est pas parfait mais de la a dire que c'est un chec


Schengen a craint parce les terroristes et les clandestins se promnent comme ils veulent. (quand l'Allemagne accueille 2 millions de migrants, ces migrants peuvent aller o ils veulent dans Schengen).

L'euro c'est le plus gros chec de l'UE, c'est une catastrophe a plombe l'conomie franaise, a a tu la Grce, a va peut-tre tuer l'Italie et l'Espagne.
L'euro c'est la pire des productions de l'UE, pourtant  l'poque l'intgralit des conomistes avaient prvenu que a allait tre une catastrophe...
Sans l'euro ce serait un peu mieux.
Peut-tre qu'on devrait commencer par a, la France devrait avoir une monnaie plus faible que celle de l'Allemagne, c'est comme a. Partager la mme monnaie nous handicap grandement.
On serait mieux avec une monnaie franaise.

On peut faire des collaborations sans UE...
Les pays europens n'ont pas attendu l'UE pour collaborer ensemble. (Airbus existait avant l'UE)
Il y avait la Suisse dans Erasmus et ce pays n'est pas dans l'UE.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sans UE il n'y aurait pas besoin d'imposer nos lois aux autres pays. Chaque pays retrouverait son indpendance, chaque pays serait libre de faire les lois qui lui chante chez lui.


Ce n'est pas dans ce sens l qu'il disait a, mais plus pour ce qui est du genre RGPD ou la gestion du Cloud Act amricain et des lois UE vs le reste ou inversement. (indice les USA sont un pays indpendant qui essai d'imposer leur loi dans les autres pays, comme quoi l'UE et l'indpendance n'ont rien  voir la-dedans).

----------


## pioule

A mon avis, l'UE n'a de sens que si elle est faite " l'amricaine", c'est  dire Europe = Pays, avec 1 budget unique europen, des lois nationales europennes, des prestations sociales, salaires minimum identiques pour tous les tats membres, une structure gouvernementale unique lue par les europens.
Cela ne se fera jamais, les pays membres et hommes de pouvoir ne sont pas prts  abandonner leur souverainet, leur pouvoir, leur argent (pour peu qu'il en reste quelque part...), leur fonction. De ce point de vue l, effectivement mieux vaut tout clater et revenir comme avant, car une Europe aboutie  10%, a ne fonctionnera jamais.

----------


## bombseb

> Ce n'est pas dans ce sens l qu'il disait a, mais plus pour ce qui est du genre RGPD ou la gestion du Cloud Act amricain et des lois UE vs le reste ou inversement. (indice les USA sont un pays indpendant qui essai d'imposer leur loi dans les autres pays, comme quoi l'UE et l'indpendance n'ont rien  voir la-dedans).


l'UE et l'indpendance des pays sont intimement lis. l'UE nous impose des lois, des normes, nous confisque notre politique montaire, notre politique budgtaire. On ne peut pas vouloir intgrer une entit supra-nationale et vouloir tre indpendants

Et on peut aussi rajouter  a notre appartenance  l'OTAN qui nous prive de notre indpendance militaire.

----------


## bombseb

> A mon avis, l'UE n'a de sens que si elle est faite " l'amricaine", c'est  dire Europe = Pays, avec 1 budget unique europen, des lois nationales europennes, des prestations sociales, salaires minimum identiques pour tous les tats membres, une structure gouvernementale unique lue par les europens.
> Cela ne se fera jamais, les pays membres et hommes de pouvoir ne sont pas prts  abandonner leur souverainet, leur pouvoir, leur argent (pour peu qu'il en reste quelque part...), leur fonction. De ce point de vue l, effectivement mieux vaut tout clater et revenir comme avant, car une Europe aboutie  10%, a ne fonctionnera jamais.


Pourquoi vouloir  tout pris faire des tats unis d'Europe ? Pour faire comme les amricains ?

Ca serait pas mieux une Europe des nations ou chaque pays garderait sont indpendance tout en cooprant avec ses voisins ?
Je suis dsol mais je suis attach  mon pays, je n'ai pas envie de voir la France disparatre dans une Europe fdrale.

D'ailleurs rien que le terme "Europe" est un abus de langage. L'Europe est un continent, l'Union Europenne est une structure gopolitique.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sans UE il n'y aurait pas besoin d'imposer nos lois aux autres pays. Chaque pays retrouverait son indpendance, chaque pays serait libre de faire les lois qui lui chante chez lui.


Ben alors j'ai mal compris pourquoi se plaindre des paradis fiscaux? du dumping sociale? du dumping environnemental?  et autres? 
Qui va se plaindre quand il suffit de faire quelques km pour avoir un vol en avion moins cher/ moins de tva sur les produit des magasin (et donc moins de taxe pour le pays)

ps: Comment la Belgique, l'Autriche, imposeraient des normes aux constructeurs de voiture/camion (bon au niveau europen on a dj du mal  les faire respecter)





> a a tu la Grce, a va peut-tre tuer l'Italie et l'Espagne.


Ce n'est pas l' qui a tu la Grce mais ces comptes en dficit

----------


## bombseb

> Ben alors j'ai mal compris pourquoi se plaindre des paradis fiscaux? du dumping sociale? du dumping environnemental? et autres? 
> Qui va se plaindre quand il suffit de faire quelques km pour avoir un vol en avion moins cher/ moins de tva sur les produit des magasin (et donc moins de taxe pour le pays)


Dsol mais je ne comprend pas o tu veux en venir ? O est le rapport avec ce que je disais ?





> Ce n'est pas l' qui a tu la Grce mais ces comptes en dficit


Une monnaie trop forte pour un pays et un systme social donn augmente les importations et diminue les exportations.
Un pays qui importe c'est un pays qui sendette. Si ce pays ne peut pas dvaluer un peu sa monnaie pour retrouver de la comptitivit, la seule variable d'ajustement c'est les salaires et le systme social.

Si tu va en vacances aux USA tu remarquera que c'est plus avantageux d'acheter le mme produit l bas qu'ici  cause de la parit Euro/Dollar.
Je m'en suis bien rendu compte depuis le passage  l'Euro, mes parents taient commerants et traitaient  l'poque quasiment qu'avec des amricains. Depuis le passage  l'Euro les amricains on quasiment disparus (dsol de vous raconter ma vie). Maintenant imagine ce que ca donne pour de grand groupes franais.
Ce qui rsiste encore  a, c'est l'industrie du luxe. Si tu a besoin d'une voiture pour aller bosser tu sera plus sensible  largument du prix, alors que si tu veux t'acheter un sac Vuitton ou c'est que tu en a les moyens.

Pour ce qui concerne la Grce, la banque Goldman Sachs  sa part de responsabilit la dedans aussi. Cette banque  aid la Grce  maquiller ses compte pour qu'elle puisse rentrer dans l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben alors j'ai mal compris pourquoi se plaindre des paradis fiscaux?


Alors dj ce n'est pas l'UE qui empchera le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte d'tre des paradis fiscaux.
UE ou pas a ne changera pas.
Jamais les pays de l'UE ne partageront les mmes taxes (c'est impossible ils sont trop diffrents).

 cause de l'UE il y a le libre change des biens et des services, donc a aide les entreprises  faire des montages financier pour viter l'impt.
a boost la concurrence dloyale  fond entre les pays de l'UE, produire en France cote plus cher que produire n'importe o ailleurs dans l'UE (parce que les normes sont plus strict, il y a des services de l'tat  financer (comme la paie et les privilges des trop nombreux dputs par exemple, mais aussi des choses utiles)), on ne peut pas se dfendre face aux fruits et lgumes qui poussent en serre en Espagne et qui sont rcolt par des africains exploits par exemple.

Il y a l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs qui permet de faire bosser des polonais en France et a cote moins cher.




> Ce n'est pas l' qui a tu la Grce mais ces comptes en dficit


Ouais d'ailleurs pourquoi la Goldman Sachs n'a jamais t puni pour avoir manipul les comptes de la Grce ?

En tout cas a n'a pas aid...
L'euro n'est pas une monnaie adapt  la Grce.
Mme la presse mainstream le reconnait :
L'euro est trop fort de 6,8% pour la France et trop faible de 18% pour l'Allemagne selon le FMI



> Une mme monnaie, mais des conomies nationales fort diffrentes. Alors que la France a accus un dficit extrieur de ses paiements courants de 19 milliards d'euros en 2016, l'Allemagne a enregistr la mme anne un excdent de 261 milliards d'euros. Pas besoin d'tre grand clerc pour comprendre que la monnaie unique n'est adapte ni  l'une ni  l'autre, comme si on voulait faire passer le mme costume  Passe- Partout , le nain le plus clbre de France, et au basketteur Tony Parker.

----------


## bombseb

> ps: Comment la Belgique, l'Autriche, imposeraient des normes aux constructeurs de voiture/camion (bon au niveau europen on a dj du mal  les faire respecter)


ben....en faisant des lois non ?

----------


## bombseb

Je voulais ragir  a aussi :




> Ben alors j'ai mal compris pourquoi se plaindre des paradis fiscaux? du *dumping sociale*?


Certaines entreprises font bosser des polonais en France en payant les charges du pays d'origine. Il y a moins de charges en Pologne qu'en France. C'est ce qu'on appelle le dumping social, et c'est rendu possible par les politiques no librale de nos chers dirigeants et l'espace Schengen qui autorise la libre circulation de tout et n'importe comment sans aucun contrle.
Les frontires, c'est pas juste une question d'immigration mais aussi de protection de notre systme sociale et de nos entreprises.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> ben....en faisant des lois non ?


Ce sont des petits marchs, s'ils n'alignent pas leurs lois sur un grand march les constructeurs ne vont pas ajuster leurs chaines de production rien que pour eux. S'ils essaient d'imposer leurs propres normes ils perdront leur commerce international et finiront en Core du Nord.

Sans l'UE la Belgique et l'Autriche devrait adopter les normes Allemandes sans avoir leur mot  dire.

----------


## bombseb

Je parlais surtout pour la France, mais de toute faon comment faisaient la Belgique et l'Autriche avant l'UE ?
Aprs rien nempche  plusieurs pays de cooprer et d'adopter des normes communes sans pour autant faire partie d'une usine  gaz technocratique continentale

----------


## pierre-y

> En tout cas ce n'est pas de la discrimination, c'est de l'optimisation fiscale et parfois de l'vasion fiscale.
> Les multinationales s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de bnfice dans les pays o il y a des impts.
> Elles envoient les bnfices dans un pays du genre Pays-Bas ou Irlande, parce que l bas les entreprises peuvent s'arranger avec le gouvernement pour avoir un taux d'impt personnalis.


A partir du momment ou il paie la note au usa, si c'est de la discrimination.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> l'UE et l'indpendance des pays sont intimement lis. l'UE nous impose des lois, des normes, nous confisque notre politique montaire, notre politique budgtaire. On ne peut pas vouloir intgrer une entit supra-nationale et vouloir tre indpendants


D'une part c'est totalement hors sujet avec ma remarque, il tait question de pays imposant ses lois aux autres, je vous donne juste l'exemple des USA qui ne font pas parti de l'UE, et pourtant, essai bien d'imposer ses lois aux autres (donc l'UE n'est pas un lment obligatoire  cette situation), et de plus, l'UE n'est pas un pays qui impose ses lois autres, mais une entit compos de diffrents pays qui s'impose des lois * eux-mmes*.


Et d'autre part, l'UE ne nous impose pas grand chose en vrai, les trucs qui sortent de l'UE, pour plus des 3/4, c'est des trucs dcids par des politiciens ou des chefs d'tats lus dans chaque pays... 

Sachant que la commission europenne donne des directives, et ensuite chaque pays est libre de faire sa loi comme il l'entend (chaque pays ne fait pas les mmes loi pour une mme directive).

Exemple : l'ouverture  la concurrence sur le chemin de fer, a c'est la directive de l'UE, privatiser en plus, tout ou parti de la SNCF, c'est une dcision du gouvernement franais, pas de l'UE.

----------


## pioule

> Alors dj ce n'est pas l'UE qui empchera le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte d'tre des paradis fiscaux.
> UE ou pas a ne changera pas.
> Jamais les pays de l'UE ne partageront les mmes taxes (c'est impossible ils sont trop diffrents).
> 
>  cause de l'UE il y a le libre change des biens et des services, donc a aide les entreprises  faire des montages financier pour viter l'impt.
> a boost la concurrence dloyale  fond entre les pays de l'UE, produire en France cote plus cher que produire n'importe o ailleurs dans l'UE (parce que les normes sont plus strict, il y a des services de l'tat  financer (comme la paie et les privilges des trop nombreux dputs par exemple, mais aussi des choses utiles)), on ne peut pas se dfendre face aux fruits et lgumes qui poussent en serre en Espagne et qui sont rcolt par des africains exploits par exemple.
> 
> Il y a l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs qui permet de faire bosser des polonais en France et a cote moins cher.
> 
> ...


D'o mon post prcdent o je veux juste dire que si tout n'est pas harmonis entre les tats membres a ne peut fondamentalement pas fonctionner.

----------


## bombseb

> D'une part c'est totalement hors sujet avec ma remarque, il tait question de pays imposant ses lois aux autres, je vous donne juste l'exemple des USA qui ne font pas parti de l'UE, et pourtant, essai bien d'imposer ses lois aux autres (donc l'UE n'est pas un lment obligatoire  cette situation), et de plus, l'UE n'est pas un pays qui impose ses lois autres, mais une entit compos de diffrents pays qui s'impose des lois * eux-mmes*.
> 
> 
> Et d'autre part, l'UE ne nous impose pas grand chose en vrai, les trucs qui sortent de l'UE, pour plus des 3/4, c'est des trucs dcids par des politiciens ou des chefs d'tats lus dans chaque pays... 
> 
> Sachant que la commission europenne donne des directives, et ensuite chaque pays est libre de faire sa loi comme il l'entend (chaque pays ne fait pas les mmes loi pour une mme directive).
> 
> Exemple : l'ouverture  la concurrence sur le chemin de fer, a c'est la directive de l'UE, privatiser en plus, tout ou parti de la SNCF, c'est une dcision du gouvernement franais, pas de l'UE.


Ben dsol mais c'tait pas trs clair hein.
Du coup, pourquoi veux tu imposer nos lois aux autres pays ? Parce que les USA le font ? Moi j'appelle a de l'ingrence, ou de l'imprialisme au choix.

Effectivement pas besoin d'tre dans l'UE pour faire ca, j'ai pas dit le contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si tout n'est pas harmonis entre les tats membres a ne peut fondamentalement pas fonctionner.


Donc l'UE ne fonctionnera jamais !
Merci, nous sommes d'accord  :;): 

Il est impossible de mettre 28 pays d'accord.
Harmonis entre les tats ce serait trop violent, il faudrait faire la moyenne entre les 28 pays membres, ce serait violent.
Et pour la fiscalit on ne peut rien faire, les paradis fiscaux resteront des paradis fiscaux, ne comptez pas sur le Luxembourg pour changer...

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ne mlangeons pas tout.

Les USA n'imposent rien. Ils utilisent des leviers de ngociations pour essayer d'obtenir ce qu'ils veulent. Ce qui est vrai est que plus on dpend de lui, et plus ces leviers sont nombreux et puissants, ce qui se rapproche d'une imposition des dcisions des USA. Un pays qui n'a pas de dpendance accrue envers les USA n'est pas sujet  une telle pression. Autrement dit les USA n'imposent rien, ce sont les pays qui en dpendent qui ont intrt  suivre leurs dcisions, justement parce qu'ils ont davantage d'intrts  le faire, sinon ils n'auraient qu' s'en dsolidariser de manire souveraine.

Dire que l'UE impose n'a pas non plus de sens, sinon il faudrait dire qu'elle s'impose  elle-mme. Dans les faits, les nations participant  l'UE sont soumis au fait que certaines dcisions sont exclusives  l'UE, autrement dit elles doivent ncessairement s'appliquer  l'UE et ne peuvent tre dcides par un seul pays pour lui-mme. On peut notamment citer l'article 3 du TFUE, qui liste ces comptences exclusives. On y retrouve notamment :
lunion douanireltablissement des rgles de concurrence ncessaires au fonctionnement du march intrieur

En lisant les autres articles, ont peut voir dans quelle mesure les taxes sont impactes. Par exemple l'article 30 sur l'union douanire spcifie ceci :



> Les droits de douane  limportation et  lexportation ou taxes deffet quivalent sont interdits entre les tats membres. Cette interdiction *sapplique galement aux droits de douane  caractre fiscal*.


Si je ne me trompe pas, avec des taxes sur les GAFA en France, il suffit de passer par un pays membre de l'UE qui n'aurait pas ces taxes pour en tre dispens. Tout l'intrt de le faire au niveau de l'UE est donc de s'assurer que cette faille ne s'applique pas. Problme : c'est pas pass, certains pays de l'UE n'ayant aucun intrt  mettre en place une telle taxe. Rsultat des courses, on propose maintenant de mettre en place cette taxe uniquement en France. De l 2 choses sont  constater :
- soit on peut effectivement le mettre en place en France, mais l'article 30 offre une faille bante qui laissera l'action sans rsultat significatif
- soit l'une des comptences exclusives de l'UE est effectivement concerne et l on est bon pour se prendre une amende de la part de l'UE, et donc d'en faire une mesure qui non seulement ne rapporte rien mais en plus nous cote

Si on veut viter a, il faut soit:
mettre toute l'UE d'accord sur des mesures, ce qui a dj foirmodifier le trait sur le fonctionnement de l'UE (e.g. retirer des comptences exclusives ou revoir des articles comme le 30), ce qui ncessite l'unanimitsortir de l'UE

Ceux qui disent "l'UE impose" sont ceux qui jettent d'office l'ide d'en sortir, et donc mettent la commission en bouc missaire. Au mme titre qu'un pays fortement dpendant des USA dirait que "les USA imposent" en jetant d'office l'ide d'en dpendre moins. Cela revient  vouloir les avantages de la dpendance sans les inconvnients.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ben dsol mais c'tait pas trs clair hein.
> Du coup, *pourquoi veux tu imposer nos lois aux autres pays ?* Parce que les USA le font ? Moi j'appelle a de l'ingrence, ou de l'imprialisme au choix.
> 
> Effectivement pas besoin d'tre dans l'UE pour faire ca, j'ai pas dit le contraire.



Mais o-est ce que j'ai dit qu'il fallait imposer nos lois aux autres ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

De plus, encore une fois, au sein de l'UE, on impose pas aux AUTRES pays, puisque ces pays font partis de l'UE, et donc participent aux dcisions qu'ils s'imposent  eux-mmes.


Si l'UE impose ses lois  des pays hors UE, la oui, c'est de l'ingrence ou de l'imprialisme. 


@Matthieu, merci de nuancer un peu le propos concernant l'UE, peut-tre que si cela ne vient pas de moi, certains comprendront mieux...

----------


## Nb

> Schengen a craint parce les terroristes et les clandestins se promnent comme ils veulent. (quand l'Allemagne accueille 2 millions de migrants, ces migrants peuvent aller o ils veulent dans Schengen).


Oui enfin bon sans shenghen tu ferais encore la queue  la frontiere pour partir en vacances (comme il n'y a pas si longtemps), tu pourrais passer trois plombes  demander un visa pour aller en espagne ou en allemagne ou n'importe o en europe en fonction des accords entre les pays. Et ca c'est la vision sympa sur truc, je parle mme pas de ce que vivraient les entreprises souhaitant faire du commerce (le tunnel sous la manche va tre dlicieux pour les camions si l'UK fait un brexit sans accord).




> L'euro c'est le plus gros chec de l'UE, c'est une catastrophe a plombe l'conomie franaise, a a tu la Grce, a va peut-tre tuer l'Italie et l'Espagne.
> L'euro c'est la pire des productions de l'UE, pourtant  l'poque l'intgralit des conomistes avaient prvenu que a allait tre une catastrophe...
> Sans l'euro ce serait un peu mieux.
> Peut-tre qu'on devrait commencer par a, la France devrait avoir une monnaie plus faible que celle de l'Allemagne, c'est comme a. Partager la mme monnaie nous handicap grandement.
> On serait mieux avec une monnaie franaise.


Oui enfin faut regarder le truc dans son entier. Dej ca n'a rien  voir avec la "mort" de la Grece ou de je ne sais quel pays. Ensuite s'il a t cr c'est pas pour rien. Il ne faut pas oublier ce que c'etait avant : les monnaies nationales faisaient le yoyo et donc les economies des pays europeen en patissaient : quand le mark explosait et que le franc chuttait ca devait tre sympa d'aller faire ses courses.  A cel on peut rajouter le fait que toutes les monnaies nationales pouvaient tre victimes d'attaques spculatives (beaucoup plus compliqu avec l'euro). 

Meme si une monnaie unique pose des problemes (c'est un fait) il faut bien voir que si des mecs se sont chinns depuis le dbut des annes 70  la crer, en passant par le serpent monetaire europen et l'ECU avant d'arriver  l'euro, c'est pas pour rien.
Peut etre qu'il y a une meilleure solution (une monnaie commune + monnaies nationales ?), surement meme, mais ce qui est sur c'est que globalement l'euro nous a fait plus de bien que de mal et que tout lui foutre sur le dos sans regarder le probleme dans son ensemble (comme tu le fais) ne sert  rien sinon  crer des affrontements  la con entre pro et contre.




> On peut faire des collaborations sans UE...
> Les pays europens n'ont pas attendu l'UE pour collaborer ensemble. (Airbus existait avant l'UE)
> Il y avait la Suisse dans Erasmus et ce pays n'est pas dans l'UE.


Oui c'est possible mais c'est pas la mme histoire. Negocier des accords commerciaux avec 30 pays est beauuuucoouuuuppp plus long et improductif que de necogier un accord commun.
D'ailleurs tu parles d'Erasmus et c'est un tres bon exemple. SOCRATES (qui englobait Erasmus et plusieurs autres programmes lis  l'education) n'a pu voir le jour que dans le cadre de l'UE et je pense d'ailleurs que c'est unique au monde ( vrifier) et reconnu partout tant pour son interet que pour son efficacit. Effectivement il y a quelques pays hors UE dedans (4 ou 5 je crois) mais il aurait t impossible de negocer d'etat  etat la mise en place d'un truc aussi vaste.
Quand  Airbus je ne connais pas sa date de creation mais sa russite (mondiale) est grandement li  l'existence de l'UE et des ces prdcesseurs (CEE fonde en 57)

----------


## herdans

On en revient au problme de fond comment taxer la "quasi immatrialit" du numrique? Pays de l'acheteur, du vendeur? Les GAFA et autres voleurs / optimiseurs fiscaux profitent de la bienveillance des pays banquiers style Irlande, UK, Pays-Bas, Luxembourg, pour satisfaire aux lois EUROPEENNES. Qui sont suprieures aux lois nationales. Donc du coup, ces escrocs sont intouchables, et ne contribuent quasiment rien chez nous.

Si on prend le problme  l'envers, en admettant que les paradis fiscaux n'existent pas, et que la France est l'enfer fiscal. La situation ne peut que s'aggraver d'ailleurs, puisque la France continue  vivre au-dessus de ses moyens : guerre extrieure, cadeaux aux minorits qui ne paient rien, subventions  gogo, prisonniers logs nourris, amendes aux entreprises ridicules ... Malheureusement, la France a aucun atout pour survivre dans l'Europe, n'tant ni un pays industriel, ni banquier. Notre nergie conomique pour les entreprises, car nuclaire, ne fait qu'augmenter ses tarifs. On finira comme les grecs, pays de tourisme, la prostitue de l'Europe.

A moins d'analyser nos comptes bancaires pour suivre nos achats en ligne, je vois mal comment taxer efficacement ces viandards du numrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin bon sans shenghen tu ferais encore la queue  la frontiere pour partir en vacances


Si c'est le seul avantage de Schengen a ne me drange pas de le perdre...
De toute faon pour sauver la plante il faut diminuer ses voyages.  ::P: 




> Meme si une monnaie unique pose des problemes (c'est un fait) il faut bien voir que si des mecs se sont chinns depuis le dbut des annes 70  la crer, en passant par le serpent monetaire europen et l'ECU avant d'arriver  l'euro, c'est pas pour rien.


Ils ont pass 30 pour au final faire de la merde.
L'ide de base est mauvaise, les conomies sont trop diffrentes pour partager la mme monnaie. (donc ils auraient pu prendre 1 sicle au final le rsultat aurait t pourri)
Rien qu'une monnaie commune entre la France et l'Allemagne ne fonctionnerait pas.
C'est trs important qu'un pays ait le contrle sur sa monnaie, il peut la dvaluer pour augmenter les exportations.
C'est une histoire de souverainet mais on en a bientt plus.



> Le fait de transfrer une grande partie de la souverainet nationale au niveau europen, cest le cur de ce quon proposera aux lections europennes, a c'est trs clair.
> Aurlien Tach dput LREM





> prisonniers logs nourris


C'est le principe d'une prison...
D'ailleurs il faudrait en reconstruire il n'y a plus de places, les juges n'arrtent pas de librer des dlinquants multircidivistes.




> Notre nergie conomique pour les entreprises, car nuclaire, ne fait qu'augmenter ses tarifs.


1 kWh nuclaire cotera toujours beaucoup moins cher qu'1 kWh olien  ::mouarf:: 




> pays de tourisme


C'est dj le cas, la France est la premire destination touristique au monde, le pays est rput pour sa cuisine et on trouve un peu tout en France (montagne, plage, plaine, etc).

----------


## BenoitM

> A moins d'analyser nos comptes bancaires pour suivre nos achats en ligne, je vois mal comment taxer efficacement ces viandards du numrique.


Ah non ca c'est que les entreprises prives qui peuvent avoir accs  toutes nos donnes personnelles  ::): 





> 1 kWh nuclaire cotera toujours beaucoup moins cher qu'1 kWh olien


On en parlera quand on dmantlera les centrales et stockera les dchets nuclaires sur plusieurs sicles  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> On en parlera quand on dmantlera les centrales et stockera les dchets nuclaires sur plusieurs sicles


Cela me semble peu probable, notamment avec la fusion nuclaire, il y a des pistes pour recycler les dchets nuclaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On en parlera quand on dmantlera les centrales et stockera les dchets nuclaires sur plusieurs sicles


L'installation, la maintenance, le dmontage des oliennes cotent super cher.
Au moins les centrales nuclaires produisent beaucoup dlectricit.

La technologie actuelle des oliennes est nulle, mais peut-tre qu'il y aura des rvolutions dans un futur proche, on devrait pouvoir facilement faire mieux...

----------


## super_navide

quand je vois 537 poste de blabla strile je me dis on est mal j'ai l'impression de voir dbats gauche droite sans fin comme   la tl  et je vous ddis cette belle chanson 

 ....

----------


## sebastiano

> L'euro c'est le plus gros chec de l'UE, c'est une catastrophe a plombe l'conomie franaise, a a tu la Grce, a va peut-tre tuer l'Italie et l'Espagne.



Il faut te mettre  jour pour l'Espagne.

L'Italie, elle, continue de sombrer.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe numrique : voici la liste des 29 entreprises qui seraient concernes par la mesure franaise,*
*d'aprs un cabinet d'tude * 

Depuis le dbut des annes 2010, le public est de plus en plus mcontent du rgime fiscal international. La notion selon laquelle les rgles fiscales actuelles sont obsoltes et permettent  certaines grandes entreprises multinationales de mettre en uvre un systme d'vasion fiscale  grande chelle a t progressivement accepte. Dans un contexte de crise fiscale, il est devenu politiquement inacceptable de laisser ces entreprises ne pas payer leur  juste part  d'impt, privant ainsi les tats de revenus imposables. Cette situation a amen les pays du G20  donner mandat  l'OCDE de proposer un changement fiscal important (initiative BEPS) et a galement amen la Commission europenne  proposer de nouvelles directives fiscales.

Lconomie numrique a t au centre des dbats de lOCDE et de la Commission europenne, certaines grandes entreprises numriques ayant retenu lattention des mdias en fournissant des illustrations doptimisation fiscale. En outre, certaines caractristiques de lconomie numrique ont remis en cause les notions traditionnelles dtablissement stable.

Le problme s'est toutefois rvl trs complexe et il est rapidement apparu que sa rsolution ncessiterait des modifications importantes du rgime fiscal actuel. Outre les difficults techniques, le fait que diffrentes parties prenantes cls (notamment les tats-Unis et les tats membres de l'UE) avaient des points de vue divergents sur la meilleure solution rendait encore plus difficile la recherche d'un consensus.

*La France fait cavalier seul dans un premier temps*

Pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Bruno Le Maire y a dabord renonc. Sil na pas abandonn lide de taxer les gants numriques, il a opt pour le changement de stratgie. Dabord en mettant en place une taxe en France. Fin janvier, le ministre a fait valoir quun  projet de loi spcifique  portant sur une taxe qui touchera  ds cette anne  les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France sera prsent  en Conseil des ministres dici  fin fvrier .

Ce projet  sera rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement , a-t-il continu, prcisant que la taxe toucherait  toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions d'euros au niveau mondial et 25 millions d'euros en France . Et de souligner :  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Les GAFA ne seront donc pas les seuls concerns.

Dans un entretien avec le Parisien, il a soulign lurgence de la situation :




> Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme. Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros.



Cest ainsi quau dbut du mois, la France a mis sur les rails une taxe nationale visant les gants du numrique faute davoir ralli lensemble de ses partenaires europens au projet, sans abandonner toutefois lespoir darriver  une solution au niveau international, considre par Paris comme seule efficace. Le ministre de lconomie et des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a prsent en conseil des ministres un projet de loi instaurant une taxe de 3% sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France par les GAFA. La taxe, rtroactive au 1er janvier de cette anne, concerne une trentaine de socits.

Cette taxe visera trois types dactivits numriques  qui sont celles qui gnrent le plus de valeur  :

*la publicit cible en ligne :*  ce sont des prestations qui permettent  des annonceurs de placer un message publicitaire ou un lien commercial sur une page internet en fonction des donnes individuelles de chacun des consommateurs. Elle permet donc  la publicit davoir la plus grande efficacit en visant spcifiquement les modes de consommation dun individu  ,*la vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires :*  lobjectif de cette taxation est dviter le contournement de la premire activit *la mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme :*  car elle rsulte des donnes qui sont apportes par les utilisateurs ; plus il y a dutilisateurs, plus la valeur marchande de la plateforme est importante .
Paris espre ainsi rcolter 500 millions d'euros cette anne.

*Quelles sont les entreprises concernes ?*

Bruno Le Maire a prvenu quune trentaine dentreprises seraient touches par la mesure et le cabinet Taj a men son enqute pour en faire une estimation. Au total, il a trouv 29 entreprises susceptibles dtre affectes par cette mesure. Ces entreprises ont t rparties en trois groupes : le march des biens (10 entreprises), le march des services (11 entreprises) et la publicit numrique (8 entreprises).


Source : tude Taj

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette liste ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La France veut crer la  Silicon Valley  de Paris avec une nouvelle version du programme French Tech Visa qui n'exige aucun diplme dsormais
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire  et menacent la France d'une riposte
 ::fleche::  Cloud Act : la loi amricaine qui donne aux USA un accs aux donnes stockes en UE inquite l'Europe, la France prpare des mesures pour se protger
 ::fleche::  Atos est-il un acteur de la fuite des talents IT de l'Afrique vers la France ? Oui, selon les autorits marocaines

----------


## NBoulfroy

La taxe est pas sens tre tomb  l'eau ?

----------


## Uther

Elle est tomb  l'eau au niveau Europen, mais la France compte faire a elle mme, en s'appuyant sur l'OCDE.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : lAssemble vote linstauration de la taxe sur les gants du numrique*
*Les dputs presque unanimes sur le projet de Bruno Le Maire*

Dans une premire tape lgislative vers l'adoption de la taxe GAFA en France, l'Assemble nationale a vot en premire lecture le projet de loi port par Bruno Le Maire par 55 voix pour, 4 voix contre et 5 absentions.  Ce nest pas lunanimit, mais a nen est pas loin , a comment le ministre, se flicitant que la France  ouvre une voie  et se disant  certain que beaucoup de pays suivront .


C'est aprs un nime chec dans les ngociations de Bruxelles que le ministre franais de l'conomie et des Finances a dcid de faire cavalier seul. En effet, aprs plusieurs mois de discussion et malgr une proposition franco-allemande de dernire minute, les pays de l'UE n'ont pu parvenir  aucun accord sur la proposition de taxation faite par la Commission europenne. Ils n'ont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. L'adoption du projet ncessite en fait lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de plusieurs pays qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales, comme lIrlande, ou qui redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis, comme lAllemagne et les pays scandinaves.

S'il y a un blocage au niveau europen, Bruno Le Maire a promis de ne rien lcher et d'aller, de manire unilatrale, chercher  largent [qui] est chez les gants du numrique . Il trouve en effet inadmissible que ces derniers fassent  des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise . Dtermin  instaurer ce qu'il considre comme une mesure de justice fiscale  lheure o les  Gilets jaunes  rclament plus de pouvoir dachat, le ministre a annonc en janvier quun projet de loi en rapport avec une taxe qui touchera les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France sera prsent en conseil des ministres avant dtre  rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement  ; ce qui a t fait.

En mars, ce projet a t prsent. Bruno Le Maire veut imposer les activits numriques qui  crent de la valeur grce aux internautes franais  et cible notamment les entreprises qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Lide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. En dfinissant ces critres, une trentaine de groupes, y compris le Franais Criteo, tombent sous le coup de cette taxe qui devrait rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019.

Comme le rapporte Le Monde, et comme le laisse d'ailleurs croire le rsultat des votes, le projet de taxation des GAFA a fait lobjet dun relatif consensus. Certains lus ont toutefois cherch en vain  tendre la porte de la taxe, dnonant son rendement qui selon eux ne permet pas de rtablir la justice fiscale qu'a voque Bruno Le Maire.  l'oppos, d'autres dputs ont fait part de craintes selon lesquelles la taxe pourrait tre  rpercute au bout de la chane  sur le consommateur, ce que Bruno Le Maire a refus daccepter. En fin de compte, l'Assemble n'a pratiquement pas modifi la mesure en sance. Les dputs ont adopt des amendements similaires, ports notamment par des lus La Rpublique en marche pour  prciser lassiette  lorsque  certains redevables fournissent, en plus du service taxable, des prestations accessoires , rapporte Le Monde.

C'est ainsi que, malgr la menace de Washington, la France poursuit son chemin vers l'instauration d'une taxe sur les entreprises du numrique au niveau national, dans l'attente que des mesures concrtes soient adoptes au niveau international. Bruno Le Maire  souhaite que les efforts de la France permettent, avec la contribution des tats-Unis, dacclrer les ngociations engages en vue de l'adoption d'une taxation internationale sur le numrique  l'OCDE . Et alors, la France retirera sa taxe nationale. Mais jusque-l, la France va continuer en cavalier seul.  Je ne relcherai jamais mes efforts jusqu ce que les pays de lOCDE se mettent daccord pour obtenir une taxation efficace des gants du numrique , a-t-il promis devant les dputs.

Sources : Le Monde, HuffPost.fr

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## Invit

Qui veut prendre les paris sur sa non mise en place ou un retour en arrire d'ici peu ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Qui veut prendre les paris sur sa non mise en place ou un retour en arrire d'ici peu ?


Les GAFAM ne payent pas leur impots de base. Ils esquiveront celui l aussi.

Puis merde, 3%... Bon, du CA Ok, mais bon. a fait pas norme. Si dans la foule ils arrtent de fouiller pour l'vasion fiscale, les GAFAM y gagnent.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est  une loi dmagogique pour faire plaisir aux gilets jaunes.

Faible rapport, complexe, cout de recouvrement lev, encore une loi qui va obliger de payer un tas de fonctionnaires inutiles.

On est dans un pays ou les industriels ne peuvent pas recruter un ouvrier parce qu'un ouvrier touche plus tant au chmage ou en tant au RSA plus black.

Il faut arrter avec les prestations sociale  gogo c'est tout.

Tu veux bouffer ? tu va bosser feignasse, c'est simple, c'tait comme a avant, et c'tait mieux. 

Le socialisme a pue.

----------


## NBoulfroy

> C'est  une loi dmagogique pour faire plaisir aux gilets jaunes.
> 
> Faible rapport, complexe, cout de recouvrement lev, encore une loi qui va obliger de payer un tas de fonctionnaires inutiles.
> 
> On est dans un pays ou les industriels ne peuvent pas recruter un ouvrier parce qu'un ouvrier touche plus tant au chmage ou en tant au RSA plus black.
> 
> Il faut arrter avec les prestations sociale  gogo c'est tout.
> 
> Tu veux bouffer ? tu va bosser feignasse, c'est simple, c'tait comme a avant, et c'tait mieux. 
> ...


Alors, je pense que pour la question "c'est une loi pour faire plaisir" est tout a fait vrai, surtout quand on constate que *certaines* entreprises franaises sont exonres et que cela pourrait donc tre pris comme de la concurrence dloyale (pourquoi taxer l'un et pas l'autre ?), cette histoire sent une procdure auprs de l'OMC (Organisation Mondiale du Commerce).

Pour la question du chmage qui rapporte autant voir plus qu'un salaire pour un ouvrier, je suis pas convaincu : a sent la dmagogie de droite (courant le plus conservateur ?) et le discours haineux et stupide envers des gens qui ont perdu leur emploi  cause de l'avarice de leur socit et des absurdits d'un systme dprav (le capitalisme et le libralisme, c'est bien au dpart mais maintenant c'est du n'importe quoi).

Je pense que le rel questionnement est plutt : est-ce normal que quelqu'un qui travail 35 / 39 / 41 heures (voir plus) ne puisse pas vivre dcemment ? Il faut avouer que cela est un vrai problme et cela provoque de graves problmes quand on voit que l'vasion fiscale augmente tous les ans, que les fonctionnaires (que vous critiquez au passage mme si c'est global) pays pour cela sont de moins en moins nombreux (on se demande o va l'argent du coup). Sans compter videmment une justice fiscale envers tous et toutes, en particulier pour la classe moyenne qui est le poumon conomique des Nations (et pas que la France) sauf qu' force de l'appauvrir, on tue l'conomie et donc l'tat  petit feu (moins de rentre d'argent donc moins de budget alors augmentation du dficit, entre autres).

Le socialisme, a pue ? Vous pourrez leur dire merci d'avoir apporter une justice sociale sur de nombreux points : les 2 semaines de congs pays, les lois pour prserver l'emploi, les protections salariales, le droit  l'IVG (oui, a a pas de rapport avec nous mais c'est  souligner) et mme l'abandon de la peine de mort (c'est juste des exemples, je n'ai pas tout en tte).

Au final, cette loi va surtout encore une fois nous mettre mal avec les GAFAM (dj qu'ils ne sont pas content et que cela peut se comprendre, notamment avec l'affaire du rseau Internet qui devait, selon nos chers FAI, tre pay par ces premiers et non par ces derniers) en plus de provoquer une taxation pour les entreprises franaises qui ne seront pas exonrs car le ministre en charge aura dcid "non, ils sont pas nos copains alors on s'en fou" car clairement, en l'tat actuel, on a une politique tourn vers les gants nationaux et non vers les jeunes et talentueuses entreprises (la "statup franaise", toi mme tu sais) en plus d'avoir une forme de clientlisme flagrant (ce qui est trs grave dans une dmocratie au passage).

----------


## Ryu2000

> surtout quand on constate que *certaines* entreprises franaises sont exonres


Ben apparemment non :



> Pour rappel, au dbut de ce mois, la France a dvoil un projet de loi qui permettrait dinstaurer une  taxe souveraine  de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis dans lHexagone par les GAFA,  dfaut dun quivalent  lchelle europenne. Cette nouvelle taxe GAFA adapte au march franais devrait tre rtroactive puisquentrant en vigueur  partir du 1er janvier 2019 et toucher  *toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et 25 millions deuros en France* .


Si une entreprise franaise fait un chiffre d'affaires suprieur  750 000 000 au niveau mondial et 25 000 000 en France, elle va payer.




> Pour la question du chmage qui rapporte autant voir plus qu'un salaire pour un ouvrier, je suis pas convaincu


Dans certains cas a peut arriver.
Quand tu ne travailles pas tu as moins de dpense, tu peux te passer d'une gardienne si t'as des enfants en bas ge, tu ne fais plus les voyages pour aller au boulot, tu dois payer un peu moins d'impts.
Mais bon le chmage ne dure pas ternellement et de toute faon tu te fais chier sans job, tu te retrouves exclu de la socit, aprs c'est dpression, divorce, etc.
Chmage, divorce, dpression : comment briser le cercle infernal





> le droit  l'IVG (oui, a a pas de rapport avec nous mais c'est  souligner)


En fait la droite tait au pouvoir quand cette loi est pass (Gouvernement Jacques Chirac (1)).
Loi Veil

Mais bon on peu dire que c'est un progrs social.
Acquis sociaux - Historique des acquis sociaux en France



> 1936 : Dlgus du personnel sous le Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : *Congs pays de quinze jours* sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : *Semaine de 40 heures* sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1936 : Convention collective sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement sous Ptain.1941 : *Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition* Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).1941 : *Salaire Minimum* Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail 101941 : *Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant* qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la *Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris*. Sous Ptain.





> Au final, cette loi va surtout encore une fois nous mettre mal avec les GAFAM


Ils n'avaient qu' faire moins d'optimisation et d'vasion fiscale...
Ils se sont organis pour tre dficitaire dans les pays o l'impt est fort et ils se sont arrangs avec les Pays-Bas ou l'Irlande pour avoir un taux d'imposition personnalis.




> Il faut arrter avec les prestations sociale  gogo c'est tout.
> 
> Tu veux bouffer ? tu va bosser feignasse, c'est simple, c'tait comme a avant, et c'tait mieux.


Putain de logique anglophone !
La France est  fond dans le social, si tu n'aimes pas a il faut que tu quittes le pays.
Bon cela dit l'UE pousse vers toujours moins de social...  cause de la dette on nous impose l'austrit et le gouvernement fait des conomies en diminuant la qualit des services.
Plein d'entreprises se font privatiser petit  petit (SNCF), la qualit des services publiques diminuent (Hpitaux).

Le RSA et d'autres aides, achtent la paix social.
Il y a plein de banlieues remplit de gens au RSA, si on coupe le RSA, c'est la guerre civile.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est  une loi dmagogique pour faire plaisir aux gilets jaunes.


Pas faux. Cette loi aurait tre base sur le CA globale et concerne TOUTES les entreprises (franaises et trangres). a aurait rapport davantage et aurait plus juste.




> On est dans un pays ou les industriels ne peuvent pas recruter un ouvrier parce qu'un ouvrier touche plus tant au chmage ou en tant au RSA plus black.
> Il faut arrter avec les prestations sociale  gogo c'est tout.


Ou alors, il faut que les entreprises payent correctement leurs employs. De sorte que travailler permette de vivre correctement, alors que les aides, elles ne permettent que de survivre. Tant que les entreprises paieront  ras des pquerettes leurs employs, qu'ils considrent comme des esclaves, ben, tu auras toujours ce problme. Pourquoi des emplois de serveurs(ses) ne trouvent pas de preneurs ? Ben, c'est assez simple : salaires minables, horaires de merde, travail le week-end. Ce genre de boulot serait pay 2500 net, et non 1000, ils seraient pourvus.
Quand on voit les contrats des personnes travaillant aux caisses des supermarchs (coupures, travail le samedi, ...) pour un salaire de misre, je me demande mme comment certaines personnes acceptent ce genre de contrat. Et, l, les syndicats sont absents. 

Personnellement, je pense que les entreprises sont responsables de la situation qu'elles font semblant de dplorer. Car, en fin de compte, un taux de chmage lev, c'est du pain bni pour elles. a leur permet d'exiger toujours plus du gouvernement, et au gouvernement (qui est  leur service) de justifier toutes les saloperies possibles contre les salaris. 

Et les syndicats dans tout a ? Ben, ils n'existent plus en France, que pour protger les fonctionnaires.




> Le socialisme a pue.


Peut-tre, mais moins que le no-libralisme.

----------


## Sodium

> Il faut arrter avec les prestations sociale  gogo c'est tout.
> 
> Tu veux bouffer ? tu va bosser feignasse, c'est simple, c'tait comme a avant, et c'tait mieux.


Ha ben oui, a marche trs biens USA o ds que tu as un problme de sant grave et pas de gros revenus tu te retrouves retrouves  la rue.
Comment ? On me fait dire dans l'oreillette qu'en plus les dpenses de l'tat dans ce domaine sont beaucoup plus leves qu'en France ? Ah ben zut alors.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors, il faut que les entreprises payent correctement leurs employs.


Le problme ce sont les charges, si quelqu'un crer son entreprise il va avoir normment de mal  embaucher quelqu'un, car a cote super chre.
Les artisans sont noys sous la paperasse et les taxes, il y a des choses horrible comme le RSI.
Crer une entreprise en France c'est l'enfer, il n'y a pas de cadeau pour les petits patrons.

Il faudrait repartir  0 et recrer un systme propre (je suis toujours fan du grand formatage).




> Ce genre de boulot serait pay 2500 net, et non 1000, ils seraient pourvus.


Je ne sais pas si il y a une pnurie de serveur. (aux USA ils utilisent les mtiers de ce genre pour faire croire que le chmage diminue)
Etats-Unis: Toujours plus de serveurs et de barmans et toujours moins demplois dans lindustrie

Les gens n'ont plus les moyens d'aller au restaurant ou dans les bars, donc je ne sais pas si ces tablissements peuvent se permettre d'augmenter les salaires de leur employs.
Il y a une *chute de la frquentation*.
7600 htels et restaurants ont ferm en 2013 en France
Contrairement  ce que dit le gouvernement le pouvoir d'achat des franais ne cesse de diminuer, et il y a des priorit, d'abord tu paies ton loyer, tes factures, ta nourriture et aprs tu penses  aller au restaurant, mais les gens n'ont plus assez pour s'acheter un burger.
L'inflation est forte, les salaires n'augmentent pas. (contrairement aux taxes et impts)




> Quand on voit les contrats des personnes travaillant aux caisses des supermarchs (coupures, travail le samedi, ...) pour un salaire de misre, je me demande mme comment certaines personnes acceptent ce genre de contrat.


C'est soit a, soit le chmage suivi du RSA...
Ils sont coinc il n'y a pas d'alternative. Ils survivent comme a. (l'humain s'adapte  tout)




> Personnellement, je pense que les entreprises sont responsables de la situation qu'elles font semblant de dplorer. Car, en fin de compte, un taux de chmage lev, c'est du pain bni pour elles. a leur permet d'exiger toujours plus du gouvernement, et au gouvernement (qui est  leur service) de justifier toutes les saloperies possibles contre les salaris.


Les gros patrons comme Bouygues on fait venir des migrants en France quand ils avaient besoin de main d'oeuvre docile, pas cher et pas qualifi.
Ensuite ils ont pouss le gouvernement a faire le regroupement familial pour augmenter le chmage afin de maintenir tout le monde au minimum.
Par consquent l'immigr et le franais d'origine sont tous les 2 victimes du gros patronat.




> Et les syndicats dans tout a ? Ben, ils n'existent plus en France


Les syndicats sont proche du gouvernement et des gros patrons...

LE SALAIRE MIROBOLANT DE DEUX SYNDICALISTES DE LA CFTC



> Ce syndicaliste se bat pour faire avancer les droits des salaris et surtout les siens. Daprs le Canard Enchan, Patrick Del Grande, prsident de la fdration CFTC du btiment et des travaux publics, peut compter sur un gnreux salaire. Il toucherait en effet 17.000 euros brut par mois. Une rmunration quivalente aurait t offerte  sa numro deux, Caroline Tykoczinsky. Quant aux salaris de la fdration, ils gagneraient une misre, rapporte le palmipde. Et le plus scandaleux est quune partie des salaires des deux syndicalistes est directement pay par des fonds publics.





> Ha ben oui, a marche trs biens USA o ds que tu as un problme de sant grave et pas de gros revenus tu te retrouves retrouves  la rue.


C'est vrai, et le travail des assurances c'est de trouver une faille dans le contrat pour ne pas avoir  rembourser.
Vous avez dj vu le documentaire "Sicko" de Michael Moore ?

Mais bon il y a un peu de social aux USA, il y a les food stemp par exemple :
Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program

----------


## Sodium



----------


## Ryu2000

> Treatment starts next week


Aux USA ils ne sont pas trop branch "service public".
Il existe des prisons privs, des pompiers privs, des coles prives, etc.

USA : annulation d'une mesure d'Obama limitant les prisons prives
En Californie, les plus riches paient des pompiers privs pour protger leurs proprits
Les tudiants amricains croulent toujours plus sous la dette



> La dette tudiante aux tats-Unis ne cesse denfler. Dj pointe du doigt par de nombreux experts, cette possible bulle financire continue dinquiter. Cette fois, cest lagence de notation S&P qui tire la sonnette dalarme dans une note, en soulignant *un montant total des crdits accords aux tudiants de 1,500 milliard de dollars*, en hausse de 500 milliards en six ans. Mais ce sont surtout le nombre dtudiants non solvables qui inquitent mdias et organisations amricaines. Selon le think tank Urban Institute, ils sont 8 millions, sur les 40 millions  tre endetts,  reprsenter des risques de dfaut de paiement pour leurs cranciers.


Etats-Unis : elle se casse le bras, lhpital facture son passage aux urgences 17500 euros



> Dans le cas de Nina Dang, *son assurance na couvert quune fraction de la facture* de son passage aux urgences pour un bras cass (3800 dollars sur un total de 24 000 dollars), car la compagnie dassurance, comme toute assurance prive, na pas daccord de tarification avec lhpital en question, rebaptis Mark Zuckerberg aprs un don de 75 millions de dollars du fondateur de Facebook.
> 
> Vox, qui a bti une base de donnes de 2000 factures  surprises  envoyes par des lecteurs, a aussi rapport *lhistoire du passage aux urgences dun bb, dans le mme hpital, factur  18 000 dollars pour une sieste et un biberon ou celle des 12 000 dollars rclams  une femme dans le Kentucky aprs que son assurance a refus de payer*, la compagnie estimant que sa douleur au ventre ntait pas une urgence justifie.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le problme ce sont les charges, si quelqu'un crer son entreprise il va avoir normment de mal  embaucher quelqu'un, car a cote super chre.
> Les artisans sont noys sous la paperasse et les taxes, il y a des choses horrible comme le RSI.
> Crer une entreprise en France c'est l'enfer, il n'y a pas de cadeau pour les petits patrons.
> 
> Il faudrait repartir  0 et recrer un systme propre (je suis toujours fan du grand formatage).


Est-ce que tu t'es dj demand pourquoi l'tat en prend autant aux petits patron et aux PME?

Parce que eux, ils payent.

Quand tu fais un budget, quand tu augmentes de 5% leurs taxes, tu augmentes de 5% tes entres d'argent.
Quand tu augmentes de 5% les taxes des grosses boites, tu augmentes de 0,0001% tes entres d'argents.

C'est comme dans le mtro, il vaut mieux faire des contrles le premier du mois pour chopper les bons employs qui n'ont pas charg leur badge et qui paieront l'amende que ceux qui fraudent et qui de toute faon ne paieront jamais, mme aprs des mois de procdures (qui cotent cher  la boite aussi...)

La solution fiscale de simplicit est celle applique
La solution morale est videmment de poursuivre les fraudeurs
La vrai solution est videment de poursuivre les fraudeurs. Dura lex sed lex.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : le Snat adopte la taxe GAFA*
*Les deux chambres du Parlement vont maintenant tenter de se mettre d'accord sur une version commune*

Aprs le vote en Assemble en avril dernier, le projet de loi instaurant une taxe nationale qui cible les gants du numrique vient d'tre adopt par le Snat. Mardi soir, au total, 181 snateurs ont vot pour et 4 contre le projet prsent en mars par Bruno Le Maire,  quelques amendements prs. Il y a quand mme un grand nombre d'abstentions : 158.

Ce projet de loi vise  imposer les activits numriques qui  crent de la valeur grce aux internautes franais  et cible notamment les entreprises qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Lide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. En dfinissant ces critres, une trentaine de groupes, y compris le Franais Criteo, tombent sous le coup de cette taxe qui devrait rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019, puis 650 millions l'anne prochaine.

Comme lors des discussions en Assemble, certains snateurs ont cherch  tendre la porte et le fruit de la taxe. Les membres du groupe socialiste et rpublicain ont par exemple propos d'augmenter le taux de la taxe sur les services numriques (TSN) de 3 %  5 %. Ils estiment en effet que  fixer le taux de la TSN  5 % crerait une concurrence quitable entre les entreprises traditionnelles et les entreprises numriques et permettrait une meilleure contribution  limpt de la part du secteur du numrique, qui a t jusquici sous-impos . Pour eux, une telle augmentation ne saurait en aucun cas tre vue comme confiscatoire ou abusive dans la mesure o le montant de la taxe constituera une charge dductible de lassiette de limpt sur les socits pour les entreprises redevables de la taxe qui sont assujetties  limpt sur les socits en France. Ainsi, en relevant le taux de la taxe, on incite en mme temps les entreprises du numrique  dclarer leurs bnfices en France. Leur amendement a toutefois t rejet.

Comme la taxe porte sur les services numriques proposs aux utilisateurs en France, la localisation des internautes est essentielle pour dterminer lassiette de la taxe propose. Pour cela, le dispositif adopt par lAssemble nationale indique uniquement que  lutilisateur dune interface numrique est localis en France sil la consulte au moyen dun terminal situ en France . Il faut donc prciser les lments qui peuvent tre utiliss pour dterminer la localisation de l'utilisateur et donc territorialiser lassiette. Bruno Le Maire a demand en Assemble qu'il soit ventuellement dfini d'autres lments pour complter l'lment principal quest ladresse IP.

Les membres du groupe socialiste et rpublicain ont simplement propos de rajouter un second critre, dans des conditions fixes par dcret : la domiciliation de linterface numrique utilise. Ils estiment en effet que le trafic internet hberg par les pages ".fr" est un indicateur plus complet, ou  tout le moins complmentaire, et permettrait de mieux apprhender la part franaise des services numriques. Mais cet amendement a t rejet.

Pour cette mme question, le rapporteur Albric de Montgolfier a relev la ncessit de concilier deux impratifs : lefficacit de la taxe propose (donc pouvoir localiser un utilisateur consultant une interface numrique depuis la France), et la protection des donnes  caractre personnel, qui suppose que la localisation soit ralise de manire proportionne aux objectifs poursuivis. Ladresse IP respecte lquilibre entre ces deux exigences, ce qu'a confirm la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL). Cet lment de localisation prsente toutefois des faiblesses, qui pourraient saccentuer  lavenir. Pour garantir dans la dure le respect du double impratif defficacit et de confidentialit, il a donc propos de renvoyer  un dcret en Conseil dtat le soin de fixer les modalits permettant dapprcier la consultation dune interface numrique au moyen dun terminal situ en France. C'est la solution qui a t retenue...

Comme l'a expliqu le ministre des Finances, il s'agit d'une solution temporaire dans l'attente dun accord dans le cadre de travaux en cours  l'OCDE (Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques). Exaspr par les hsitations au niveau de l'UE, Bruno Le Maire ne pouvait en effet pas attendre plus longtemps alors que les  Gilets jaunes  rclament plus de pouvoir dachat. Il faut trouver de l'argent pour financer la srie de mesures durgence en faveur du pouvoir d'achat annonces en dcembre dernier, pour un montant de prs de dix milliards deuros.

Cette taxe lui permet donc d'aller chercher  largent [qui] est chez les gants du numrique , lesquels font  des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise  ; ce qu'il trouve inadmissible. Bruno Le Maire s'est toutefois engag  abandonner cette taxe lorsque les entreprises du numrique seront taxes  lchelle internationale.


Les snateurs ayant approuv l'ide de taxer les gants du numrique, avec les dputs, ils vont  prsent tenter, en commission mixte paritaire, de se mettre d'accord sur une version commune. Faute de quoi, une nouvelle lecture sera ncessaire.

Sources : Amendements (N14, N15, N COM-20), Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Comment garantir dans la dure le respect du double impratif defficacit et de confidentialit dans la localisation des internautes pour dterminer l'assiette fiscale ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## bombseb

En gros ils ont ssay de le faire au niveau europen et ca n'a pas march. A l'chelle nationale par contre a reste encore possible.
Comme quoi la souverainet a a du bon non ?

----------


## Uther

Oui et non. Le souverainisme peut avoir du bon, le fdralisme aussi. Un accord Europen aurait eu beaucoup plus de poids.

L le cur du problme, vient du fait que l'union Europenne est a mi chemin entre fdralisme et souverainisme. Dans une vraie vision fdrale de l'Europe, des pays comme l'Irlande ne devraient pouvoir utiliser leur pouvoir souverain pour faire barrage  une dcision soutenue par une grande majorit.

----------


## bombseb

> Dans une vraie vision fdrale de l'Europe, des pays comme l'Irlande ...


Dans une vraie vision fdrale de l'Europe l'Irlande n'existerais plus, tout comme la France. 
Il n'y aurait que des euro rgions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans une vraie vision fdrale de l'Europe, des pays comme l'Irlande ne devraient pouvoir utiliser leur pouvoir souverain pour faire barrage  une dcision soutenue par une grande majorit.


Malheureusement, dans l'UE, un pays pourra toujours bloquer les autres.

a vient de larticle 48 du trait sur lUnion europenne (TUE)  ce qu'il parait.



> 4.   Une Confrence des reprsentants des gouvernements des tats membres est convoque par le prsident du Conseil en vue d'arrter d'un commun accord les modifications  apporter aux traits.
> Les modifications entrent en vigueur aprs avoir t *ratifies par tous les tats membres* conformment  leurs rgles constitutionnelles respectives.
> 
> 6.   Le gouvernement de tout tat membre, le Parlement europen ou la Commission peut soumettre au Conseil europen des projets tendant  la rvision de tout ou partie des dispositions de la troisime partie du trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union europenne, relatives aux politiques et actions internes de l'Union.
> Le Conseil europen peut adopter une dcision modifiant tout ou partie des dispositions de la troisime partie du trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union europenne. *Le Conseil europen statue  l'unanimit*, aprs consultation du Parlement europen et de la Commission ainsi que de la Banque centrale europenne dans le cas de modifications institutionnelles dans le domaine montaire. Cette dcision n'entre en vigueur qu'aprs son approbation par les tats membres, conformment  leurs rgles constitutionnelles respectives.
> La dcision vise au deuxime alina ne peut pas accrotre les comptences attribues  l'Union dans les traits.


Par contre j'ai trouv des choses trange :
Juncker attaque la rgle de lunanimit sur les questions fiscales
Fiscalit : Bruxelles veut abandonner la rgle de l'unanimit dans l'UE



> La Commission europenne a propos ce mardi d'abandonner progressivement la rgle de l'unanimit pour les dcisions en matire fiscale dans l'UE, malgr les rticences de certains Etats membres, *Irlande en tte*.
> 
> Actuellement, pour tre adopte, une loi europenne sur les taxes doit tre approuve par les 28 pays de l'UE. Une situation qui a conduit  de nombreuses frustrations puisqu'elle freine considrablement toute tentative d'harmonisation en matire d'impts dans l'Union.


Tu bluffes Martoni.
Bon de toute faon si on force les nations membre de l'UE a avoir les mmes lois fiscales, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, le Luxembourg, Malte, vont se barrer de l'UE en courant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Ryu, voici ce que l'UE permet. Si seule la France (par exemple) avait adopt un truc comme le RGPD, le reste du monde n'en aurait rien eu  battre. Mais, l, c'est toute l'UE qui va dans la mme direction, et du coup, a fait ragir...

C'est pour cela qu'il est important de dfendre l'UE, c'est notre seule dfense face aux gants que sont les USA, la Chine et la Russie (et bientt l'Inde).

----------


## BenoitM

Il suffit que les peuples votent pour des partis qui prnent de changer la rgle de l'unanimit sur la fiscalit  :;): 
Ou des partis qui prnent une assiste minimale commune.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour cela qu'il est important de dfendre l'UE, c'est notre seule dfense face aux gants que sont les USA, la Chine et la Russie (et bientt l'Inde).


Pfff on croirait entendre les lecteurs d'LREM !
On a besoin de l'UE pour se dfendre face  la Chine et la Russie
C'est quoi cette paranoa ?
Ces pays ne sont pas nos ennemis...

D'aprs moi l'UE est un boulet qui nous ralentit tous et l'ensemble des pays Europen pseraient beaucoup plus sans elle...
La bonne nouvelle c'est des populistes se font lire un peu partout, peut-tre qu'avec des Salvini  la tte de chaque pays, l'UE s'orienterait dans une meilleure direction.  ::P: 

Perso j'en ai strictement rien  foutre du RGPD, c'est peut-tre sympa de pouvoir rcuprer les infos que les sites ont sur toi, mais a me semble hyper contraignant pour tous les webmasters.
a me saoul d'avoir  rechercher le bouton "tout refuser"  chaque fois que je vais sur un site pour la premire fois.




> Il suffit que les peuples votent pour des partis qui prnent de changer la rgle de l'unanimit sur la fiscalit


Mais arrtez d'tre utopiste et de croire qu'on peut changer l'UE.
De toute faon si on forcerait les tats membre  avoir la mme fiscalit, les paradis fiscaux quitteraient l'UE (et sans ces pays il n'y a plus d'UE).

----------


## BenoitM

> On a besoin de l'UE pour se dfendre face  la Chine et la Russie
> C'est quoi cette paranoa ?
> Ces pays ne sont pas nos ennemis...


Il a oubli de cit les USA.
Tiens il me semblait qu'il fallait se proteger des produits Chinois et leurs mettre des taxes tarifaires?  ::aie:: 
Pour la Russie plusieurs pays europens non pas la mme vision que toi  :;): 
Je ne suis pas sur que les Ukrainiens soit en accord avec toi.
Je ne suis pas sur que quand les Russes coupe leurs arriver de gaz, les habitants pensent comme toi






> Mais arrtez d'tre utopiste et de croire qu'on peut changer l'UE.
> De toute faon si on forcerait les tats membre  avoir la mme fiscalit, les paradis fiscaux quitteraient l'UE (et sans ces pays il n'y a plus d'UE).


Ce n'est toujours que ton avis  :;): 

Je vois mal le Luxembourg faire un LuxExit alors que la majorit de ses travailleurs sont des europens.
Je vois mal l'Irlande faire Irexit alors qu'il vont devoir bnfici des millions  et perdre leur premier partenaire commerciale avec le Brexit. Et encore moins perdre 40% de leurs partenaire commerciaux

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En gros ils ont ssay de le faire au niveau europen et ca n'a pas march. A l'chelle nationale par contre a reste encore possible.
> Comme quoi la souverainet a a du bon non ?


Oui et non. La taxe vote, tant pour l'tat que pour les GAFA, ne reprsente que de la menue monaie. Le gouvernement a pris une mesure symbolique sans aller au clash avec les GAFA (le gouvernement compte sur l'illettrisme conomique de la population pour que le peuple croit  une mesure efficace, alors que ce n'est pas le cas). Une mesure Europene commune aurait put imposer une vraie taxe pratique, avec un montant qui, mme partag entre les 2827, aurait fait rentrer des dizaines de fois plus d'argent dans les caisses publiques (et galiserait un peu le jeu entre les GAFA qui peuvent profiter de la mondialisation et les entreprises "coinces" dans nos pays).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a oubli de cit les USA.


C'est parce que j'ai vu des interviews de gens qui votent LREM :


Vers 21 minutes.

Les lecteurs LREM parlent de Chine et de Russie et pas d'USA. (ils sont trop pro USA, alors que ce pays n'a jamais t notre ami)
Mais aprs ouais pour l'Europe les USA sont un danger plus que la Chine et la Russie.
On suit les ordres des USA (par exemple quand Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi c'tait pas dans les intrts de la France).




> Tiens il me semblait qu'il fallait se proteger des produits Chinois et leurs mettre des taxes tarifaires?


Il faudrait surtout augmenter les exportations vers la Russie et l'Iran, mais les USA nous en empchent  cause des sanctions...
Les entreprises franaises ont beaucoup perdu  cause de ses sanctions.




> Je ne suis pas sur que les Ukrainiens soit en accord avec toi.


Parmi les ukrainiens pro UE / anti Russe (soutenu par BHL) il y avait des no nazis, donc je prfre les ukrainiens pro Russe.
Scandaleux : le fondateur du parti fasciste ukrainien Svoboda reu  lAssemble et au Snat !

====
Bref, avant il n'y avait pas d'UE et les pays Europen dominaient le monde.
Aprs ce fut le tour des USA et l a revient en Chine.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les lecteurs LREM parlent de Chine et de Russie et pas d'USA. (ils sont trop pro USA, alors que ce pays n'a jamais t notre ami)


Va falloir revoir tes cours d'histoire






> Il faudrait surtout augmenter les exportations vers la Russie et l'Iran, mais les USA nous en empchent  cause des sanctions...
> Les entreprises franaises ont beaucoup perdu  cause de ses sanctions.


L'avantage d'tre une des premire puissance.





> Parmi les ukrainiens pro UE / anti Russe (soutenu par BHL) il y avait des no nazis, donc je prfre les ukrainiens pro Russe.


Je savais pas que les no nazis ukrainiens tait meilleurs que les no nazis russes
et il faudrait revoir ta dfinition parmi, ca veut dire qu'il ne le sont pas tous  :;): 

Sinon dans les gillets jaunes, il y a des gens de lextrme droite donc...





> Bref, avant il n'y avait pas d'UE et les pays Europen dominaient le monde.
> Aprs ce fut le tour des USA et l a revient en Chine.


Il y a eu quelques autres nations qui ont dominer le monde  :;):

----------


## Uther

> Parmi les ukrainiens pro UE / anti Russe (soutenu par BHL) il y avait des no nazis, donc je prfre les ukrainiens pro Russe.
> Scandaleux : le fondateur du parti fasciste ukrainien Svoboda reu  lAssemble et au Snat !


Brillant raisonnement!

Je te signale que parmi les opposants  lEurope il y a aussi pas mal de no-nazis. Bienvenue parmi les partisans de l'Europe.

----------


## Uther

> Dans une vraie vision fdrale de l'Europe l'Irlande n'existerais plus, tout comme la France. 
> Il n'y aurait que des euro rgions.


Pas forcment. Les tats unis sont une fdration d'tats de taille et de poids politique trs variable. Une Europe fdrale pourrait tout  fait prendre comme unit de territoire les tats existants.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pas forcment. Les tats unis sont une fdration d'tats de taille et de poids politique trs variable. Une Europe fdrale pourrait tout  fait prendre comme unit de territoire les tats existants.


Et puis surtout, que tu appelles a une rgion, un pays, un tat ou une part de tarte, on s'en fou, c'est pas le nom qui est important (enfin sauf pour les QI ngatifs qui gobent tout ce que les euro-sceptiques leur raconte "oulalala la France va disparatre si on les laisse faire !", bah euh non), c'est le pouvoir qu'a la zone en question qui importe... 

Que la France soit un pays ou une euro-rgion qui s'appelle France, on s'en fou, c'est juste un nom, ce qui compte c'est ce qu'elle peut dcider ou non sur sa zone gographique.  ::roll:: 

Pour que l'Irlande disparaisse, il faudrait que l'euro-rgion ne corresponde pas  sa zone gographique et englobe plusieurs autres pays actuels, et que cette euro-rgion porte un nom compltement diffrent. Ce qui  ma connaissance, n'a jamais t propos par personne au sein de l'UE. Mais bon, les euro-sceptiques se servent de a (c'est  dire le pire scnario possible) pour effrayer tout le monde car ils ont des boules de crystal super efficace, et ils sont capables de savoir ce que les gens vont mettre en place dans le futur, avant mme qu'ils le proposent.

En fait Asselineau, c'est le hros de Minority Report.  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe sur les services numriques ("taxe GAFA") : dputs et snateurs parviennent  un accord sur le projet de loi,*
*malgr les critiques amricaines * 

La commission mixte paritaire qui sest runie le 26 juin 2019  lAssemble nationale est parvenue  un accord sur les dispositions restant en discussion sur le projet de loi portant cration dune taxe sur les services numriques et modification de la trajectoire de baisse de limpt sur les socits. 

Rappelons que cette taxe vise trois types dactivits numriques  qui sont celles qui gnrent le plus de valeur  :
*la publicit cible en ligne :*  ce sont des prestations qui permettent  des annonceurs de placer un message publicitaire ou un lien commercial sur une page internet en fonction des donnes individuelles de chacun des consommateurs. Elle permet donc  la publicit davoir la plus grande efficacit en visant spcifiquement les modes de consommation dun individu  ,*la vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires :*  lobjectif de cette taxation est dviter le contournement de la premire activit *la mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme :*  car elle rsulte des donnes qui sont apportes par les utilisateurs ; plus il y a dutilisateurs, plus la valeur marchande de la plateforme est importante .
Paris a prcis quune entreprise qui met en vente sur son site Internet ses propres marchandises naura pas  sen acquitter. Par exemple, Darty vend ses tlviseurs ou ses lave-linge sur son site Internet, il ne sagit pas de mise en relation entre deux internautes, cette activit ne sera pas taxe. En revanche, quand Amazon est rmunr comme intermdiaire numrique entre un producteur et un client, cette activit sera tax. 

Prs dune trentaine dentreprises sont concernes par cette mesure, dont quatre franaises. Ces entreprises cibles ralisent, au minimum, un chiffre daffaires sur leurs activits numriques de 750 millions  au niveau mondial et de plus de 25 millions  sur le sol franais. Bruno Le Maire, Ministre de lconomie, avait prvenu que  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, les entreprises ne seront pas imposes .

Le texte final na pas encore t rendu public, mais le Snat explique que plusieurs amendements adopts par ses soins ont t maintenus.  Des rdactions de compromis ont t adoptes, en particulier pour prciser les critres de localisation des terminaux en France, dans le respect des rgles applicables en matire de protection des donnes personnelles. 

Avec cette taxe, Paris espre ponctionner les plus grandes entreprises du numrique,  commencer par les GAFA,  hauteur de 3 % de leur chiffre daffaires franais et rcolter 500 millions deuros en 2019.

 ce propos, Bruno Le Maire a expliqu  Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme. Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1erjanvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros .


*Ladministration Trump estime que la taxe numrique franaise est extrmement discriminatoire*

Le gouvernement amricain na pas hsit  manifester son mcontentement face au projet de loi qui permettrait dinstaurer une  taxe souveraine  de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis dans lHexagone. Ladministration juge cette mesure  extrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis . Daprs ladministration Trump, quelle que soit la manire dont elles sont prsentes, la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques que certains pays membres de lUE, notamment la France, veulent imposer aux grandes entreprises de lInternet communment dsignes par le sigle GAFA est mal conue.

Ladministration Trump na pas cach quelle envisage mme de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines qui sont vises par linstauration dune ventuelle taxe, notamment Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple.  ce propos, Chip Harter, responsable du Trsor et dlgu US pour les discussions fiscales internationales a dclar :  au sein de notre gouvernement, certains tudient si cet impact discriminatoire nous donnerait le droit [de contester] en vertu des accords commerciaux et traits OMC .

Si dans le fond, les tats-Unis semblent daccord avec le principe de taxer plus lourdement diverses multinationales, ils estiment nanmoins que  cela devrait tre fait sur une base plus large que la slection dun secteur particulier , comme la prcis Harter. Dans tous les cas, la Maison-Blanche ne soutient pas la version franaise de la taxe GAFA.

Toutefois, Bruno Le Maire la confirm  maintes reprises :  cette loi est temporaire. Elle seffacera derrire les dcisions de lOCDE dont les 127 pays-membres ont promis une rforme des rgles fiscales applicables aux gants de lconomie numrique dici 2020. Il faut tout de mme noter que bien que cette taxe soit cense tre transitoire, dputs et snateurs ont renonc  la limiter dans le temps

Selon Reuters,  le ministre allemand des Finances, Olaf Scholz, a dit sattendre  ce que les membres de lOCDE soient en mesure de trouver un  accord dici la mi-2020.

Il ne reste plus que deux tapes avant que le texte ne soit adopt, des passages les 4 et 11 juillet, respectivement devant lAssemble puis le Snat.

Source : Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette taxe ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Benot Hamon veut, lui aussi,  dmanteler les GAFA , parce qu'ils  psent trop sur les tats et le pouvoir politique 
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne demande aux GAFA d'intensifier la lutte contre les fake news avant la tenue des lections europennes
 ::fleche::  France : le PDG d'Orange soutient la taxe GAFA, il trouve injuste que les oprateurs payent plus de 80 % des impts dans l'conomie numrique

----------


## tanaka59

Il y a un truc que je pige , M'sieur Trompe s'en prend  l'UE et aussi a Amazon , mais faut pas toucher au GAFA ... Savez Amazon est propritaire de Washington Post et Pere Donald aime pas ce mdia  ::aie:: 

Allez comprendre la logique la dedans  ::ptdr::

----------


## le merou

L'exemple Darty / Amazon est mauvais car Darty(Fnac) est une MarketPlace comme Amazon.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a un truc que je pige , M'sieur Trompe s'en prend  l'UE et aussi a Amazon , mais faut pas toucher au GAFA ... Savez Amazon est propritaire de Washington Post et Pere Donald aime pas ce mdia 
> 
> Allez comprendre la logique la dedans


C'est pourtant simple : il s'agit d'entreprises US, donc il estime qu'elles peuvent faire ce qu'elles veulent ailleurs dans el monde. Et accessoirement, j'imagine qu'il prfrerait tre le seul  les taxer  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est pourtant simple : il s'agit d'entreprises US, donc il estime qu'elles peuvent faire ce qu'elles veulent ailleurs dans el monde. Et accessoirement, j'imagine qu'il prfrerait tre le seul  les taxer


Et les autres pays font pareil, hein, ce n'est pas que Trump ou les USA...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et les autres pays font pareil


Ouais enfin les plus grosses multinationales viennent des USA, dans les GAFA il n'y a que des entreprises US il me semble.




> Ladministration Trump na pas cach quelle envisage mme de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines qui sont vises par linstauration dune ventuelle taxe, notamment Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple.  ce propos, Chip Harter, responsable du Trsor et dlgu US pour les discussions fiscales internationales a dclar :  au sein de notre gouvernement, certains tudient si cet impact discriminatoire nous donnerait le droit [de contester] en vertu des accords commerciaux et traits OMC .


Il ne faudrait pas s'en prendre qu'aux GAFA, il y a aussi Starbucks, MacDonalds, et plein d'autres entreprises qui ont des techniques pour ne pas payer d'impts.
La loi n'est pas forcment discriminatoire il suffit de dire "toutes les entreprises qui ont un chiffre d'affaire qui dpasse tant" et comme si une entreprise franaise fait trop de chiffre d'affaire elle paie, donc c'est pas une loi anti US.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et les autres pays font pareil, hein, ce n'est pas que Trump ou les USA...


L on parlait d'entreprises amricaines et de Trump. Qui n'aime pas les entreprises en question.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La taxe Gafa de 3% du CA Franais adopte par l'Assemble nationale par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions,*
*bien que son principe suscite la controverse * 

L'Assemble nationale a adopt jeudi 4 juillet, par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions, sans aucun vote contre, le projet de loi visant  instaurer une taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique. Vot en premire lecture au Palais Bourbon, puis au Snat au printemps dans des versions diffrentes, le texte a fait l'objet, fin juin, d'un compromis en commission mixte paritaire. Avant d'tre appliqu, il devra passer une dernire fois au Snat le 11 juillet. Le ministre de l'conomie, Bruno Le Maire, Ministre de lconomie, a galement souhait une validation par le Conseil constitutionnel.

Cense  rtablir la justice fiscale  face aux poids lourds du numrique qui profitent des faiblesses du systme fiscal international,la taxe vise les entreprises qui ralisent un chiffre d'affaires sur leurs activits numriques de plus de 750 millions d'euros dans le monde, dont 25 millions d'euros en France. Bruno Le Maire, avait prvenu que  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, les entreprises ne seront pas imposes .

L'ide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3% du chiffre d'affaires ralis dans l'Hexagone sur trois types dactivits numriques  qui sont celles qui gnrent le plus de valeur  :
*la publicit cible en ligne :*  ce sont des prestations qui permettent  des annonceurs de placer un message publicitaire ou un lien commercial sur une page internet en fonction des donnes individuelles de chacun des consommateurs. Elle permet donc  la publicit davoir la plus grande efficacit en visant spcifiquement les modes de consommation dun individu  ,*la vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires :*  lobjectif de cette taxation est dviter le contournement de la premire activit *la mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme :*  car elle rsulte des donnes qui sont apportes par les utilisateurs ; plus il y a dutilisateurs, plus la valeur marchande de la plateforme est importante .
 Certains estiment que ces garanties ne sont pas encore suffisantes  a relev Bruno Le Maire. Le ministre a donc indiqu lors de lexamen du texte issu de la CMP en sance publique le 4 juillet 2019, souhait  une fois ce texte vot, (qu) il soit soumis et valid par le Conseil constitutionnel. Cela renforcera notre taxe nationale sur les gants du numrique et notre position politique dans les instances du G7, du G20 et de lOCDE .

 Je sais quil y a encore des inquitudes sur laspect temporaire du dispositif, a soulign Bruno Le Maire, mais je le rpte depuis plusieurs mois : notre taxe nationale est ncessaire pour donner le mouvement, pour inspirer les autres tats .


Sont ainsi concerns une trentaine de groupes, dont Meetic, Amazon, Airbnb, Instagram, mais aussi des socits franaises comme Criteo. Le gain estim pour les finances publiques s'lve  400 millions d'euros en 2019, puis 650 millions d'euros en 2020. Des chiffres contests par les organisations professionnelles du numrique.

Avec cette taxe, Paris espre ponctionner les plus grandes entreprises du numrique,  commencer par les GAFA,  hauteur de 3 % de leur chiffre daffaires franais et rcolter 500 millions deuros en 2019. Bruno Le Maire a expliqu  Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme. Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros .

Bruno Le Maire la confirm  maintes reprises : cette loi est temporaire. Elle seffacera derrire les dcisions de lOCDE dont les 127 pays-membres ont promis une rforme des rgles fiscales applicables aux gants de lconomie numrique dici 2020. Il faut tout de mme noter que bien que cette taxe soit cense tre transitoire, dputs et snateurs ont renonc  la limiter dans le temps (le caractre temporaire  la taxe jusqu' 2022, introduit par le Snat, a t supprim lors du retour du texte  l'Assemble nationale en dernire lecture).

D'ailleurs, Bruno Le Maire a affirm quil stait fermement oppos une limitation de lapplication de la loi  3 ans.  Le jour o il y aura une solution satisfaisante au niveau international, la France renoncera  sa taxation nationale , a-t-il avanc. Cette dernire est en effet prsente par le ministre comme la premire tape dun plan international. En effet, le gouvernement espre boucler un accord  lOCDE dici fin 2019, et mettre en place une taxation internationale ds 2020.  Nous sommes  porte de main de convaincre les pays les plus puissants du monde, [ceux du] G7, du G20, de lUnion europenne  a affirm Bruno Le Maire, ajoutant que lenjeu ici tait ni plus ni moins que la fondation de  la fiscalit du XXIe sicle .

Source : Assemble Nationale

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Benot Hamon veut, lui aussi,  dmanteler les GAFA , parce qu'ils  psent trop sur les tats et le pouvoir politique 
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne demande aux GAFA d'intensifier la lutte contre les fake news avant la tenue des lections europennes
 ::fleche::  France : le PDG d'Orange soutient la taxe GAFA, il trouve injuste que les oprateurs payent plus de 80 % des impts dans l'conomie numrique

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je ne sais pas si ce sera le cas, mais je trouverais drle que le Conseil Constitutionnel l'annule sous prtexte que l'on fait partie de l'UE et que les traits de l'UE ne nous permettent pas de prendre une telle dcision, soit parce que a irait  l'encontre de certains traits, soit parce que ce n'est plus de notre ressort.

----------


## Mohamed_beng

Bonsoir, 

Depuis la dcision n 74-54 DC du 15 janvier 1975 (Loi Veil sur l'IVG), le Conseil Constitutionnel s'est dclar incomptent pour vrifier la conventionnalit des lois franaises qui lui sont dfres dans le cadre du contrle de constitutionnalit au profit des juridictions de l'ordre administratif et judiciaire, qui l'exercent depuis un arrt du 24 mai 1975, dit Arrt Jacques Vabre (oui c'est bien le caf) pour le juge judiciaire et, depuis l'arrt Nicolo du 20 octobre 1989 pour le juge administratif. 
Les pages Wikipedia relatives au droit sont, en gnral, assez bien rdiges et justes factuellement, voil un lien vers la page Wikipedia sur le contrle de conventionnalit.
https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cont...ionnalit%C3%A9

Mais la pertinence de votre question, que je reformule pour vous, reste entire : Quid de la conventionnalit de cette loi / conformit de cette loi aux traits europens et au-del aux autres traits internationaux, notamment les accords de l'OMC. 

Je n'ai pas de rponse dfinitive,  la question est complexe, mais au niveau europen, un consensus existe puisque seuls quatre Etats (lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande) se sont opposs  ladite taxe ( mme si en vrai beaucoup d'tats sont partags), je doute donc que le texte soit censur, mais j'ai appris  ne jamais vendre la peau de l'ours... Ma rponse ne vaut que pour les traits europens, je ne me prononce pas sur l'OMC, ce n'est pas ma partie.

En revanche, comme prcis dans l'article, un contrle de constitutionnalit a priori, comme le souhaite Bruno Le Maire (saisine avant la promulgation de la loi par : le Prsident de la Rpublique, le Premier ministre, le prsident de l'Assemble nationale, le prsident du Snat ou au moins 60 dputs ou snateurs) est possible. Un contrle a posteriori dans le cadre d'un litige reste possible mais compliqu. L'angle d'attaques envisag est connu, celui de l'galit face aux charges publiques, mais l'argument me semble assez faible. Nous serons donc bientt fixs sur la position du Conseil Constitutionnel.
Le combat est en ralit plus politique que juridique, mme si le rapporteur de la Commission des finances du Snat  semble douter de la stabilit juridique de l'difice, ses arguments sont plus politiques que juridiques  mon sens. Dont acte.
https://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...at-817709.html

Sur la saisine du Conseil constitutionnel : https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....onstitutionnel .

Trs cordialement.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur la taxe Gafa franaise*
*pour dterminer si elle constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale*

La France poursuit son chemin vers l'instauration de sa taxe sur les gants du numrique. Ce projet de loi vise  imposer les activits numriques qui  crent de la valeur grce aux internautes franais  et cible notamment les entreprises qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Lide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. En dfinissant ces critres, une trentaine de groupes, majoritairement US, tombent sous le coup de cette taxe qui devrait rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019, puis 650 millions l'anne prochaine.

Ce projet ne fait pas l'unanimit dans les discussions publiques. Certains estiment par exemple qu'en fin de compte il ne s'agit pas d'une taxe Gafa et cela pourrait dissuader les groupes europens juste en dessous du seuil de chercher  booster leurs chiffres daffaires. Mais dans les votes des lus, on n'est pas vraiment loin du consensus. Aprs le vote en Assemble en avril dernier (55 voix contre 4), le projet de loi instaurant une taxe nationale qui cible les gants du numrique a galement t adopt par les snateurs le mois suivant (181 voix contre 4).

Les snateurs et les dputs tant donc d'accord sur le principe de taxer les gants du numrique, ils se sont runis en commission mixte paritaire le 26 juin 2019 pour parvenir  un accord, ce qui a t fait. Mais le texte devait repasser au sein des deux chambres avant son adoption dfinitive. En attendant le vote du Snat le 11 juillet, l'Assemble nationale a adopt jeudi 4 juillet, par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions, sans aucun vote contre, le projet de loi, sous le regard menaant des USA.

Ladministration Trump a en effet dnonc le caractre  extrmement discriminatoire  de la taxe numrique franaise   lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis. Elle a exprim son intention de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines qui sont vises par linstauration dune ventuelle taxe, notamment Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple.

Mercredi 10 juillet,  la veille du vote du Snat, le prsident amricain, Donald Trump, a ordonn une enqute sur le projet franais de taxation des entreprises technologiques, une enqute qui pourrait amener les tats-Unis  imposer de nouveaux droits de douane ou dautres restrictions commerciales  la France, comme ils lont fait pour la Chine.

 Les tats-Unis sont trs proccups par le fait que la taxe sur les services numriques qui devrait tre adopte par le Snat franais demain vise injustement les entreprises amricaines , a dclar le reprsentant amricain au Commerce, Robert Lighthizer, dans un communiqu annonant l'enqute. Trump  a ordonn que nous examinions les effets de cette lgislation et dterminions si elle est discriminatoire ou draisonnable et constitue une charge ou une restriction du commerce aux tats-Unis , explique Lighthizer. Lenqute vise donc  dterminer si la taxe Gafa franaise constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale. Lighthizer aura jusqu un an pour dterminer si le plan fiscal franais impacterait les socits de technologie amricaines. 


Pour le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce (USTR),  les services couverts sont ceux o les entreprises amricaines sont des leaders mondiaux. La structure de la nouvelle taxe propose ainsi que les dclarations de responsables donnent  penser que la France cible injustement la taxe dans certaines entreprises technologiques bases aux tats-Unis , a-t-il dclar dans un communiqu.

Le prsident du Comit des finances du Snat US, le rpublicain Chuck Grassley, ainsi que le snateur Ron Wyden, le plus grand dmocrate du groupe se sont galement rangs derrire Trump.  La taxe sur les services numriques que la France et d'autres pays europens appliquent est clairement protectionniste et cible injustement les entreprises amricaines d'une manire qui va coter des emplois aux tats-Unis et nuire aux travailleurs amricains , ont-ils dclar dans un communiqu conjoint.

Prcisons que les tats-Unis sont daccord avec le principe de taxer plus lourdement diverses multinationales, mais ils estiment que  cela devrait tre fait sur une base plus large que la slection dun secteur particulier . Ils prfrent plutt suivre la piste des ngociations au niveau de l'OCDE  pour parvenir  un accord multilatral afin de relever les dfis du systme fiscal international poss par une conomie mondiale de plus en plus numrise . Pour les snateurs Chuck Grassley et Ron Wyden,  les tats-Unis n'auraient pas besoin de poursuivre cette voie si d'autres pays abandonnaient ces actions unilatrales et concentraient leurs nergies sur le processus multilatral en cours .

Mais comme l'a maintes fois expliqu le ministre franais des Finances, il s'agit d'une solution temporaire dans l'attente dun accord dans le cadre de travaux en cours  l'OCDE. C'est en effet exaspr par les hsitations au niveau de l'UE que Bruno Le Maire a dcid de faire cavalier seul, ne pouvant pas attendre plus longtemps alors que les  Gilets jaunes  rclament plus de pouvoir dachat. Il faut en effet trouver de l'argent pour financer la srie de mesures durgence en faveur du pouvoir d'achat annonces en dcembre dernier, pour un montant de prs de dix milliards deuros. Cette taxe lui permettrait donc d'aller chercher  largent [qui] est chez les gants du numrique , lesquels font  des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise  ; ce qu'il trouve inadmissible. Bruno Le Maire s'est toutefois engag  abandonner cette taxe lorsque les entreprises du numrique seront taxes  lchelle internationale.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La taxe sur les services numriques que la France et d'autres pays europens appliquent est clairement protectionniste et cible injustement les entreprises amricaines d'une manire qui va coter des emplois aux tats-Unis et nuire aux travailleurs amricains


De la part des amricains, c'est "un peu" du foutage de gueule...

----------


## L33tige

USA: *taxe absolument tout ce qui reprsente de la concurrence trangre*

Europe: *fais exactement la mme chose*

USA: REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## pboulanger

Les amricains sont champions pour nuire  la France : il n'y a qu' voir les taxes sur le roquefort, par exemple... De plus l'extra-territorialit de leurs lois leur permettent de ponctionner les socits du monde entier pour renflouer leur dette abyssale....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certains estiment par exemple qu'en fin de compte il ne s'agit pas d'une taxe Gafa et *cela pourrait dissuader les groupes europens juste en dessous du seuil de chercher  booster leurs chiffres daffaires*.


C'est plausible comme scnario.
Quels groupes europen ne sont pas loin du seuil ?




> Le prsident du Comit des finances du Snat US, le rpublicain Chuck Grassley, ainsi que le snateur Ron Wyden, le plus grand dmocrate du groupe se sont galement rangs derrire Trump.


C'est rare que Trump ait ce type de soutien.




> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


C'tait vident que les USA allaient se dfendre.
Trump va saisir l'Organisation mondiale du commerce, les USA ont des avocats spcialis trs fort dans ce domaine.
On verra bien si la taxe Gafa franaise constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale ou pas.




> De la part des amricains, c'est "un peu" du foutage de gueule...


Aujourd'hui la stratgie des USA c'est "Protectionnisme pour nous, libre-change pour tous les autres".
Les USA ont fait la promotion du libre change pendant des dcennies. (mais a a fini par privilgier la Chine)




> Les amricains sont champions pour nuire  la France : il n'y a qu' voir les taxes sur le roquefort, par exemple...


Ah ouais  :8O: 
J'tais pas au courant.
Roquefort : la menace de surtaxe revient sur la table



> Pendant douze ans, jusqu'en 2011, on a subi une taxation de 100 % sur le roquefort, rappelle Robert Glandires, prsident de la Fdration rgionale des syndicats d'leveurs de brebis. Pour booster ses ventes outre-Atlantique, la filire avait fait de gros efforts financiers, et les producteurs avaient accept de vendre leur lait moins cher, s'il tait destin  faire du roquefort export aux tats-Unis.


En tout cas c'est chouette quand un produit franais se vend aux USA :
Les Etats-Unis tirent des exportations record de cognac



> Lhistoire damour entre les Etats-Unis et le cognac, illustre par son succs dans la communaut afro-amricaine grce au rap, sest confirme en 2017-2018, qui a vu leau de vie battre des records  lexport pour la quatrime anne conscutive.





> Europe: *fais exactement la mme chose*


Ce n'est pas l'Europe, c'est la France toute seule et a ne vise que les grosses entreprises du numrique.

----------


## L33tige

> Ce n'est pas l'Europe, c'est la France toute seule et a ne vise que les grosses entreprises du numrique.


Il me semble que la france n'est pas la seule  s'y mettre en Europe, mais comme apparemment, ce projet est contest par la Sude, Finlande, lIrlande et le Danemark vu qu'il faut l'unanimit chacun fait un peu  sa sauce. 
(Bruno le maire  bien-sur dit que lorsque/si lEurope le met en place, la taxe nationale sera retir)

Ils ont aussi la CHICKEN tax, pour ceux qui s'intressent un peux aux vhicules utilitaires et qui se demenderaient pourquoi TOUS nos vhicules utilitaires sont soit des partenariats avec d'autres marques, soit fabriqus au Mexique...

----------


## Bardotj

un clairage sur les pratiques des usa.



et en anglais 

https://wikileaks.org/google-is-not-what-it-seems/

----------


## tanaka59

MR Trump rale il n'a pas t le premier a instaurer cette taxe !

Comment dire ? Jeff Bezos est en conflit ouvert avec Trump, rsultat Trump s'en prend au Washington post et Amazon. Je serais Trump , j'aurai une dent contre Amazon > Allez y les europens ces taxes sont pain bnis !

Pour une fois que Trump peut mettre des batons dans les roues de son ennemi ... il a un boulevard royal mais cela n'a pas l'air de lui suffir  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je serais Trump , j'aurai une dent contre Amazon > Allez y les europens ces taxes sont pain bnis !


Ouais mais Trump fait passer son pays avant ses intrts personnel, parce que c'est un vrai patriote et toutes ses dcisions vont dans lintrt du peuple tasunien.

Et en plus il y a le thorme d'Al Bundy.
Dans la famille tout le monde se frite, mais si il y a un ennemi extrieur qui s'en prend  un membre de la famille, d'un coup toute la famille est li contre l'ennemi.
Tout fonctionne comme a. Plus tu dzoom plus les ensembles sont gros, mais en principe si tu vis dans un village tu n'aimes pas le village d' ct, si tu commences  regarder  lchelle des dpartements d'un coup t'es pote avec ceux du village d'a ct, parce que les deux vous n'aimez pas un dpartement voisin, et ainsi de suite, jusqu'au niveau de la nation qui est le plus gros ensemble.

Sauf si dans une comptition il reste 1 coren, 1 chinois, 3 japonais, 1 tasuniens, 1 sudois, tu peux un peu soutenir le sudois...Mais bon.
a fonctionne un peu dans ce cas l :
SoulCalibur VI : Un franais s'impose  l'EVO Japan

Mais lors des JO personne ne dit chouette l'Italie ou l'Espagne a gagn une mdaille d'or ! bon c'est cool parce que ce ne sont ni les USA, ni la Chine, ni la Russie, mais c'est pas la France non plus donc quelque part on s'en fout.
Bref je m'gare.

Trump ne veut pas que les produits US soient tax en France.
Mme si les patrons de Facebook, Twitter, Amazon, Google, sont contre lui.
Les algorithmes de ces entreprises mettent en avant le contenu anti-Trump, masquent le contenu pro Trump et a depuis la campagne de 2016.
Malgr a il dfend quand mme ces entreprises pour qu'elles fassent un maximum de profit en France.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Le Snat franais approuve la taxe alors que les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur ces prlvements numriques*
*Destins aux Gafa*

Le Snat franais a approuv jeudi une taxe sur les activits des grandes entreprises technologiques aprs quil ait adopt le projet de loi en mai dernier. La taxe s'appliquera  hauteur de 3 % sur les revenus des services numriques raliss en France par les entreprises de plus de 25 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires en France et de 750 millions d'euros (845 millions de dollars) dans le monde. Il devrait entrer en vigueur rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019. Mais cette approbation finale ouvrira potentiellement un nouveau front dans une querelle commerciale entre Washington et l'Union europenne, le prsident amricain Donald Trump ayant ordonn mercredi une enqute sur la nouvelle taxe franaise pour dterminer si elle constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale.

La France a t en premire ligne pour dfendre une taxe numrique europenne destine  limiter les pratiques doptimisation fiscale des multinationales, mais elle na pas russi  lever toutes les rticences au sein de lUE. Elle a d fait avancer une taxe applicable dans les limites de son territoire aprs que les pays de l'UE n'aient pas russi  s'entendre sur un prlvement valable dans l'ensemble de l'Union face  l'opposition de l'Irlande, du Danemark, de la Sude et de la Finlande. Les pays membres de lUE ont officiellement rejet le projet de loi en mars dernier.


Aprs le vote en Assemble en avril dernier (55 voix contre 4), le projet de loi instaurant une taxe nationale qui cible les gants du numrique a galement t adopt par les snateurs le mois suivant (181 voix contre 4). Les snateurs et les dputs tant donc d'accord sur le principe de taxer les gants du numrique, ils se sont runis en commission mixte paritaire le 26 juin 2019 pour parvenir  un accord, ce qui a t fait. Mais le texte devait repasser au sein des deux chambres avant son adoption dfinitive. Avant ladoption finale de ce jeudi par le Snat, l'Assemble nationale a adopt le projet le 4 juillet dernier, par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions, sans aucun vote contre.

 La France est un pays souverain, ses dcisions en matire fiscale sont souveraines et continueront de l'tre , a dclar le ministre franais des Finances Bruno Le Maire.

D'autres pays de l'UE, dont l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, veulent emboiter le pas  la France avec leurs propres plans pour taxer les grandes entreprises numriques, a rapport Reuters. Selon ces pays, des prlvements numriques savrent ncessaires, car ces grandes multinationales de l'Internet comme Facebook et Amazon sont actuellement en mesure de raliser des bnfices dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, peu importe d'o proviennent les revenus. En effet, les entreprises locales  ont t dsavantages en matire de taxes par rapport  ces grandes multinationales du numrique, et les politiciens veulent remdier  cela. Le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron a dclar que taxer plus lourdement les grosses technologies est une question de justice sociale.

Mais Washington, qui suit attentivement lvolution de cette question, nest pas tout  fait daccord avec la nouvelle taxe franaise. Dj en mars, le gouvernement amricain a qualifi cette taxe  dextrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis . Ladministration Trump avait dclar en ce moment-l que quelle que soit la manire dont elles sont prsentes, la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques que certains pays membres de lUE, notamment la France, veulent imposer aux grandes entreprises de lInternet est mal conue. 

Le mercredi 10 juillet,  la veille du vote du Snat, le prsident amricain, Donald Trump, a ordonn une enqute sur le projet franais de taxation des entreprises technologiques, une enqute qui pourrait amener les tats-Unis  imposer de nouveaux droits de douane ou dautres restrictions commerciales  la France, comme ils lont fait pour la Chine.

Le ministre Bruno Le Maire a dclar aux snateurs avant le vote final : 

 Entre allis, nous pouvons et devons rsoudre nos diffrends non pas par des menaces, mais par d'autres moyens .  Nous ne faisons que rtablir la justice fiscale. Nous voulons crer une fiscalit quitable et efficace pour le XXIe sicle , a-t-il ajout.

Mais ce nest pas ladministration Trump seulement qui soppose au projet de loi. L'association des services Internet communautaires (ASIC), une association franaise qui regroupe les acteurs du web 2.0 et qui vise  promouvoir le  nouvel Internet  sinquite dun impact plus large de la lgislation. Giuseppe de Martino, prsident de lassociation a dclar :

 En tentant de surtaxer unilatralement les acteurs amricains, Bruno Le Maire a dclench une guerre commerciale qui pnalise aujourd'hui la technologie franaise et pnalisera demain de nombreux secteurs qui font le succs de l'conomie franaise, dont le vin, l'automobile et le luxe .

*La loi numrique franaise pourrait raviver la querelle commerciale entre les tats-Unis et l'UE*

Selon Reuters, la Commission europenne a estim que les multinationales du numrique qui investissent dans l'UE sont en moyenne imposes  un taux infrieur de 14 points de pourcentage  celui des autres entreprises. Et selon M. Le Maire, sadressant aux snateurs :  Nous voulons imposer  ces nouveaux modles conomiques les mmes rgles que celles qui s'appliquent  toutes les autres activits conomiques . Il a galement dit :  Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme .

Mais la taxe risque douvrir un front dans la querelle commerciale entre les deux allis, bien que la querelle fiscale numrique soit distincte de la querelle commerciale transatlantique. Les tats-Unis et l'UE ont menac d'imposer des milliards de dollars de droits de douane sur les avions, les tracteurs et les denres alimentaires dans le cadre d'un diffrend qui dure depuis prs de 15 ans devant l'Organisation mondiale du commerce au sujet des subventions accordes au constructeur amricain Boeing Co et  son rival europen, Airbus SE, selon Reuters.

Trump a galement impos de nouveaux droits de douane sur les importations d'acier et d'aluminium de l'UE et a menac de droit punitif sur les voitures et les pices automobiles si les deux parties ne parviennent pas  un accord commercial global.  

Mais le gouvernement franais a affirm que la taxe ne cible pas les entreprises amricaines et qu'elle touchera galement les entreprises europennes et asiatiques. Il s'est par ailleurs engag  baisser sa taxe ds qu'un accord international aura t conclu  l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques sur la refonte des rgles fiscales transfrontalires  l're numrique. Et cela devrait se faire d'ici la fin de l'anne 2020.

Selon M. Le Maire, le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros. Reuters rapporte que la loi devrait tre promulgue dans les 21 jours, selon un porte-parole du Snat.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette loi numrique pourrait entrainer une tension commerciale entre les Washington et Paris ? 
 ::fleche::  Quelles seraient les ventuelles consquences dune querelle commerciale entre Washington et Paris ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxe numrique : voici la liste des 29 entreprises qui seraient concernes par la mesure franaise, d'aprs un cabinet d'tude
 ::fleche::  La Commission europenne demande aux GAFA d'intensifier la lutte contre les fake news, avant la tenue des lections europennes
 ::fleche::  France : le PDG d'Orange soutient la taxe GAFA, il trouve injuste que les oprateurs payent plus de 80 % des impts dans l'conomie numrique
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire , et menacent la France d'une riposte
 ::fleche::  La taxe sur les GAFA : une taxe bien plus vaste qui s'tendrait au-del des seuls GAFA, en impactant mmes des socits franaises du numrique

----------


## Seb33300

> La France a t en premire ligne pour dfendre une taxe numrique europenne


Aaaah a... quand il s'agit de taxer la France n'est jamais trs loin...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aaaah a... quand il s'agit de taxer la France n'est jamais trs loin...


Cette fois on essaie de taxer des entreprises qui paient peu d'impts.
Elles savent faire de l'optimisation fiscale et de l'vasion fiscale.




> Avec cette taxe, Paris espre ponctionner les plus grandes entreprises du numrique,  commencer par les GAFA,  hauteur de 3 % de leur chiffre daffaires franais et rcolter 500 millions deuros en 2019. Bruno Le Maire a expliqu  Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. *Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme.* Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros .

----------


## NBoulfroy

Cette taxe va avant tout toucher les TPE et PME dans le secteur du numrique qui ont un gros chiffre d'affaire avant d'inquiter Google, Amazon & cie.

Encore une fois : la bureaucratie au service du bien de tous (c'est du sarcasme) !

----------


## BleAcheD

Bruno Le Maire devient GJ ? ::ptdr:: 
Les amricains qui dcouvre ce qu'ils font subir aux autres pays, ils ont pas l'air d'aimer  ::lol::  ::zekill::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette taxe va avant tout toucher les TPE et PME dans le secteur du numrique qui ont un gros chiffre d'affaire avant d'inquiter Google, Amazon & cie.


Il faut quand mme faire un chiffre d'affaire de 25 millions d'euros en France pour tre soumis  la taxe :



> Ce projet  sera rapidement soumis au vote du Parlement , a-t-il continu, prcisant que la taxe toucherait * toutes les entreprises reprsentant un chiffre daffaires suprieur  750 millions d'euros au niveau mondial et 25 millions d'euros en France* . Et de souligner :  Si ces deux critres ne sont pas runis, elles ne seront pas imposes . Les GAFA ne seront donc pas les seuls concerns.





> Bruno Le Maire devient GJ ?


L'tat  dpenser 10 milliards d'euros en rponse au mouvement des gilets jaunes, il faut donc crer des taxes pour les rcuprer :



> Mais comme l'a maintes fois expliqu le ministre franais des Finances, il s'agit d'une solution temporaire dans l'attente dun accord dans le cadre de travaux en cours  l'OCDE. C'est en effet exaspr par les hsitations au niveau de l'UE que Bruno Le Maire a dcid de faire cavalier seul, ne pouvant pas attendre plus longtemps alors que les  Gilets jaunes  rclament plus de pouvoir dachat. *Il faut en effet trouver de l'argent pour financer la srie de mesures durgence en faveur du pouvoir d'achat annonces en dcembre dernier, pour un montant de prs de dix milliards deuros.* Cette taxe lui permettrait donc d'aller chercher  largent [qui] est chez les gants du numrique , lesquels font  des profits considrables grce aux consommateurs franais, grce au march franais, et payent 14 points dimposition en moins que les autres entreprises, que les PME, que les TPE, que l'industrie franaise  ; ce qu'il trouve inadmissible. Bruno Le Maire s'est toutefois engag  abandonner cette taxe lorsque les entreprises du numrique seront taxes  lchelle internationale.





> Les amricains qui dcouvre ce qu'ils font subir aux autres pays, ils ont pas l'air d'aimer


Dans le jargon on appelle a une "guerre commerciale".
Les USA abusent de leur position dominante, ils n'ont pas l'habitude qu'un petit essaie de se dfendre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Cette taxe va avant tout toucher les TPE et PME dans le secteur du numrique qui ont un gros chiffre d'affaire avant d'inquiter Google, Amazon & cie.
> 
> Encore une fois : la bureaucratie au service du bien de tous (c'est du sarcasme) !





> en France par les entreprises de plus de 25 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires en France et de 750 millions d'euros (845 millions de dollars) dans le monde.


Je dois pas avoir la mme dfinition des TPE et PME  ::weird::

----------


## CoderInTheDark

"La bureaucratie est le prie que nous devons payer, si nous voulons  rester impartiaux"
Joseph Staline

Ouais je sais a fait peur comme exemple arfff

----------


## TheLastShot

Le snat ? Le trucs de vieux papys avec des gens qui dorment ou jouent au scrabble ? Qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fiche vu qu'au final c'est l'assembl national qui a le dernier mot.

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour,il faudrait peut-tre rflchir un peu aux consquences de cette loi au lieu d'tre dogmatique.
Pour moi cette loi n'est pas mauvaise en soi mais c'est une catastrophe annonce pour l'conomie du numrique franaise qui dpend de ces gants du numrique.
Le problme c'est que Trump s'est empar de l'affaire l o a risque d'tre dangereux pour l'conomie du numrique franaise c'est s'il applique des mesures de rtorsions envers la France et l'Europe

Ensuite ce qui va se passer c'est que mettons que l'Etat franais taxe Google un million d'euros, Google ne va pas s'empcher de rpercuter ces taxes sur le prix de vente de ces services.
ll peut largement le faire puisqu'il est en situation de monopole...

Moi je fais un site web je montise avec de la pub rmunre par Google eh bien je risque de moins gagner parce que Google va devoir compenser la fiscalit.

Donc les petites entreprises qui vivent avec le business de Google vont vendre des services plus chers et a risque de mettre en pril leur situation financire.

Ensuite avec ces taxes les produits made in USA comme les licences Oracle,Microsoft etc..( par exemple Visual Studio ) risque de coter plus cher  l'avenir.

Tiens un exemple au hasard :  la fin des licences gratuites chez Microsoft  ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour

L'oncle Donald avait utilise les arguments de l' "artillerie tatique" habituelle: chasse policire aux migrants latinos , camp de regroupement , sparation des enfants des parent migrants,menace drection d'un mur , sans rsultat...
Puis voyant que cette "artillerie" tait inefficace ,il s'est ravis (en se rappelant probablement le mot d'Obama qui disait "que les rpublicains taient de mauvais tireurs qui ratent leurs cibles"...Il a tir sur le portefeiolle du president mexicain en menacant d'augmenter les taxes sur les produits imports du Mexique...
Pan dans le mille, le gvt mexicain obtempre immdiatement  la sommation de My Uncle  :dploiement d'une force policire norme sur la frontire avec le Salvador pour tarir l'immigration, chasse aux passeurs et trafiquants mexicains,renvoi des migrants latinos au Mexique chez eux,...

La raction amricaine  la taxe franaise sur les GAFA ,est du mme ordre que celle du Mexique...,sauf que la France aurait du exig des exonrations fiscales pour  les les produits franais exports aux USA et ETP franaises oprant aux USA ,ce qui une autre faon de faire rentrer du "flouse"  en France..

Il faut tirer dans le portefeuille  pour abattre son adversaire et derrire le portefeuille il y a son cur battant..

----------


## webMCA

Personnellement je trouve a trs bien.

Il y a un gros foutage de gueule de la part de ces grands groupes qui pendant des annes ont factur depuis des pays trangers du chiffre ralis en France par des franais encourags  s'expatrier (ils auraient pu monter les mmes plateaux tlphoniques dans la Creuse).
Le problme ne se situe pas que entre l'Europe et les GAFA mais aussi au sein de l'Europe avec des pays qui n'hsitent pas  avoir des fiscalits attractives pour attirer le pognon  eux.

Ceci dit, il faut quand mme tre conscient que l'Europe n'a pas t faite pour les peuples mais pour les intrts conomiques des pays qui la composent.
Donc il serait hypocrite de vouloir donner des leons quand Renault paie ses employs roumains 300  par mois pour vendre ses Dacia en France (et ailleurs)...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc il serait hypocrite de vouloir donner des leons quand Renault paie ses employs roumains 300  par mois pour vendre ses Dacia en France (et ailleurs)...


L c'est un autre problme, et les roumains sont content d'avoir du job... (aprs ce serait mieux pour la France si les usines taient en France)

Est-ce que l'entreprise Renault est aussi forte en optimisation fiscale et en vasion fiscale que les GAFA ?
Parce que les grosses entreprises US ne paient pas beaucoup dimpt en Europe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ceci dit, il faut quand mme tre conscient que l'Europe n'a pas t faite pour les peuples mais pour les *intrts conomiques des pays* qui la composent.


Je voudrais juste corriger ce point (en gras). Ce n'est en aucun cas pour les intrts des pays, mais ceux des multinationales. Les conomies des pays elles mmes sont aux services de ces multinationales. Il n'y a qu' regarder le si fantastique modle allemand. C'est merveilleux de voir comment on s'extasie sur les russites de VW, Mercedes, BMW, ... et qu'on passe sous silence que c'est au prix de la prcarisation des travailleurs les plus modestes. Avec des contrats 0 jours, des gens qui sont obligs de cumuler 3/4 boulots atteignant jusqu' 12h de travail par jour, pour gagner  peine de quoi vivre. L'conomie allemande se porte bien ? Celle de ses entreprises internationales aussi ? Alors tout est pour le mieux, et tant pis si les travailleurs allemands sont moins bien lotis que les serfs du moyen-ge. 
En plus, ces abrutis de travailleurs pvres, ils votent de plus en plus extrme droite, les salauds !  ::aie::  (Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression que l'Histoire nous rejoue une partition connue... Allemagne - pauvret - extrme droite... a me dit quelque chose, mais quoi ? )

----------


## webMCA

> L c'est un autre problme, et les roumains sont content d'avoir du job... (aprs ce serait mieux pour la France si les usines taient en France)
> 
> Est-ce que l'entreprise Renault est aussi forte en optimisation fiscale et en vasion fiscale que les GAFA ?
> Parce que les grosses entreprises US ne paient pas beaucoup dimpt en Europe.


Attention Ryu, je suis trs content et tout  fait d'accord avec la taxe GAFA.

Je pose juste d'autres problmes :
- le positionnement de l'Irlande et d'autres pays europens qui permettent cette optimisation fiscale. 
- l'hypocrisie de vouloir leur donner des leons quand nous utilisons l'Europe de la mme manire dans d'autres domaines (exemple Renault) et que nous pillons sans vergogne les ressources d'autres pays dans le monde (on peut citer le pillage des ressources africaines par Areva et d'autres grands groupes franais...)

Pour terminer, mon ex femme tant roumaine et connaissant trs bien le pays, je me permet de mettre en relation les rsultats de Renault et le salaire de ses ouvriers qui, avec 300  par mois terminent le mois en ayant pay  manger et leurs cigarettes et n'ont aucune perspective d'volution. Ils finiront leur vie dans une baraque qui, si ils arrivent  mettre 2 ou 3 sous de ct, aura enfin une salle de bain et des toilettes. Et ne pourront mme pas se payer les voitures qu'ils auront construits toute leur vie.
(je noircis un peu le tableau mais il y a de trs grands carts en Roumanie entre ceux qui bossent comme des chiens dans les usines ou dans l'agriculture et vivent trs trs trs chichement et les autres qui ont "russi" - en s'expatriant et en bossant comme femme de mnage en France, en vendant du service IT  des entreprises europenne depuis la roumanie, ou font partie de l'lite (mdecins, avocats, responsables administratifs) - )

Alors oui on peut dire qu'ils sont contents de travailler. C'est toujours mieux que de crever la dalle mais... est-ce que a ferait boiter Carlos Gohn de leur filer 50  de plus par mois ? (oui je sais Carlos est mal en point et ne dirige plus Renault, grosso modo a ferait plus de 10 millions d'euros).

Mais on s'gare de la taxe GAFA l...

----------


## Ryu2000

> (Tiens, c'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression que l'Histoire nous rejoue une partition connue... Allemagne - pauvret - extrme droite...


Ahaha a fait penser  la thse de Pierre Jovanović  ::mrgreen::  :
Adolf Hitler ou la vengeance de la planche  billets



> Si  l'poque de Napolon, une guerre durait en gnral  peine quelques jours, grce  la planche  billets utilise  partir de 1914 par les banquiers franais et allemands, la Premire Guerre mondiale a dur presque 5 ans envoyant "gratuitement" des millions d'hommes dans les tombes. Et c'est prcisment l'usage massif de cette fausse monnaie ds 1914 qui a cr Hitler de toutes pices le 11 novembre, le "Destin" ou "la providence" se chargeant ensuite de le protger, en lui permettant d'chapper grce  "sa voix intrieure"  des balles,  des obus,  des bombes, au total  plus de 43 tentatives d'assassinat, et cela pendant 27 ans ! *Mais jamais Hitler n'aurait pu prendre ne serait-ce qu'un semblant de pouvoir sans la seconde planche  billets des banquiers centraux de la Rpublique de Weimar, sans l'explosion de Wall Street, et ensuite sans l'aide de la Banque Centrale suisse* . Dans ce livre, Pierre Jovanovic aborde un sujet plus tabou encore que la planche  billets grce  un rapport unique de l'OSS (devenue CIA) jamais publi en franais, sur la personnalit hors normes de celui qui allait mettre l'Europe  feu et  sang et dclencher l'Holocauste en entendant "des voix". Pour la premire fois, un livre montre le rle primordial des banquiers qui ont permis de prolonger de plusieurs annes aussi bien la Premire guerre que la Seconde Guerre Mondiale, juste par avidit, devenant par ce fait les plus grands criminels de guerre de tous les temps.


Le gars il dit que trop de planche  billet a fini toujours par amener un dictateur au pouvoir.
 cause de 1789 et de la crise des assignats il y a eu Napolon.
 cause de Weimar il y a eu Hitler.

Est-ce que ce n'est qu'une concidence ?
La FED, la BOJ, la BOE, la BCE vont continuer de crer beaucoup de dollars, de yens, de livres et d'euros et on verra o a ira.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
>  cause de 1789 et de la crise des assignats il y a eu Napolon.
>  cause de Weimar il y a eu Hitler.
> 
> Est-ce que ce n'est qu'une concidence ?
> La FED, la BOJ, la BOE, la BCE vont continuer de crer beaucoup de dollars, de yens, de livres et d'euros et on verra o a ira.


 cause de Voltaire ,Diderot,JJ Rousseau et Necker et Turgot , il y a eu 1789.(c'est la faute  Rousseau chante Gavroche un sicle aprs)...
 cause de Marx  il y a eu 1917 en Russie...
 cause de Benjamin Franklin il y a eu 1776.

L'histoire  ;la grande,est faite par les hommes d'affaires,les grands intellectuels & journalistes,les ouvriers ...

Les politiques eux se contentent de prendre des dcisions dans un bureau qui peuvent aller ou non dans le sens de l'Histoire...
Les politiciens que tu as cit ont pris des dcisions qui allaient dans le sens de l'Histoire ce qui leur valu le nom de Grands Hommes...

Sans les premiers les hommes politiques ne sont rien,d'ou cette joute permanente entre eux pour le pouvoir ...
Mais les premiers veulent le Pouvoir pour lternit (voltaire,Marx etc...),les politicards pour un jour...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors oui on peut dire qu'ils sont contents de travailler. C'est toujours mieux que de crever la dalle mais... est-ce que a ferait boiter Carlos Gohn de leur filer 50  de plus par mois ? (oui je sais Carlos est mal en point et ne dirige plus Renault, grosso modo a ferait plus de 10 millions d'euros).


Il faut penser  capitalisme depuis la mode de la dlocalisation , c'est mchant comme truc :
- si on a install des usines en Roumanie c'est parce que le SMIC roumain est particulirement bas (si le SMIC augmente les usines s'en vont, en Bulgarie le SMIC semble moins cher)
- *si tu n'es pas content avec ton salaire ou les conditions de travail il y a plein de gens qui attendent pour prendre ta place*

Aprs il y a surement moyen d'tre plus heureux en Roumanie avec l'quivalent de 300 qu'en France avec 1200...
Les roumains et les bulgares vont se faire remplacer par des robots.

Les entreprises veulent diminuer les frais, c'est pour a qu'en ce moment elles veulent des prestataires informaticien au Maroc.
Un dveloppeur au Maroc cote moins cher qu'un dveloppeur en France. (ils parlent un peu prs la mme langue)




> est-ce que a ferait boiter Carlos Gohn de leur filer 50  de plus par mois ?


O est lintrt d'avoir des usines en Roumanie si c'est pour payer les salaris si cher ?
a ferait quand mme une augmentation d'1/6 (16,67%).




> Les politiciens que tu as cit ont pris des dcisions qui allaient dans le sens de l'Histoire ce qui leur valu le nom de Grands Hommes...


Hein ?

L'ide que je partage avec un grand nombre de personne c'est que *les guerres sont causes par les erreurs des financiers.*
La finance fait n'importe quoi, a crer une crise conomique et a fini par entraner une guerre. (aprs la seconde guerre mondiale il y a les 30 glorieuses)

Si des allemands ont accept de voter Adolf en 1933, c'est parce que la situation de l'Allemagne tait catastrophique, le chmage tait lev, et il y a un parti qui critiquait les banques, la planche  billet et qui voulait relancer l'conomie.
Dj en 1933 Hitler faisait peur, pour vouloir voter pour lui, il fallait vraiment que les choses aillent mal.

Sous Weimar plein de petites filles et de femmes se sont prostitus pour survivre.
Condition des femmes sous la rpublique de Weimar



> *Lhyperinflation de la rpublique de Weimar amne des milliers de femmes  se prostituer.* Mais paradoxalement, cette crise conomique participe  lmancipation sociale des jeunes filles dans la mesure o les dots familiales, autrefois indispensables aux mariages, ne valaient plus rien. Une Allemande tmoigne ainsi sur cette priode :  lorsque largent perdit toute valeur, cela dtruisit tout un systme... et rduisit  nant l'importance de la chastet avant le mariage. [] Les filles ntaient pas toutes vierges  leur mariage, mais en gnral on saccordait  penser quelles devaient ltre. L'inflation apprit aux filles que leur virginit navait plus d'importance. Les femmes furent libres .

----------


## webMCA

Ryu2000 : tout  fait d'accord avec tout.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe sur le numrique : le texte a t publi au Journal officiel mais n'a pas t soumis au Conseil constitutionnel*
*malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire* 

Le texte de la loi rgissant la taxe sur les activits numriques en France a t publi ce 25 juillet 2019 au Journal officiel, modifiant ainsi le code gnral des impts.

Dans l'article 1, le gouvernement explique qu'il est institu une taxe due  raison des sommes encaisses par les entreprises du secteur numrique en contrepartie de la fourniture en France, au cours d'une anne civile, des services taxables ci-dessous :
La mise  disposition, par voie de communications lectroniques, d'une interface numrique qui permet aux utilisateurs d'entrer en contact avec d'autres utilisateurs et d'interagir avec eux, notamment en vue de la livraison de biens ou de la fourniture de services directement entre ces utilisateurs. Toutefois, la mise  disposition d'une interface numrique n'est pas un service taxable :
a) Lorsque la personne qui ralise cette mise  disposition utilise l'interface numrique  titre principal pour fournir aux utilisateurs :
des contenus numriques ;des services de communications ;des services de paiement, au sens de l'article L. 314-1 du code montaire et financier ;b) Lorsque l'interface numrique est utilise pour grer les systmes et services suivants :
les systmes de rglements interbancaires ou de rglement et de livraison d'instruments financiers, au sens de l'article L. 330-1 du mme code ;les plateformes de ngociation dfinies  l'article L. 420-1 dudit code ou les systmes de ngociation des internalisateurs systmatiques dfinis  l'article L. 533-32 du mme code ;les activits de conseil en investissements participatifs, au sens de l'article L. 547-1 du mme code, et, s'ils facilitent l'octroi de prts, les services d'intermdiation en financement participatif, au sens de l'article L. 548-1 du mme code ;les autres systmes de mise en relation, mentionns dans un arrt du ministre charg de l'conomie, dont l'activit est soumise  autorisation et l'excution des prestations soumise  la surveillance d'une autorit de rgulation en vue d'assurer la scurit, la qualit et la transparence de transactions portant sur des instruments financiers, des produits d'pargne ou d'autres actifs financiers ; c) Lorsque l'interface numrique a pour objet de permettre l'achat ou la vente de prestations visant  placer des messages publicitaires;Les services commercialiss auprs des annonceurs, ou de leurs mandataires, visant  placer sur une interface numrique des messages publicitaires cibls en fonction de donnes relatives  l'utilisateur qui la consulte et collectes ou gnres  l'occasion de la consultation de telles interfaces, y compris lorsqu'ils sont raliss au moyen d'interfaces dont la mise  disposition est exclue des services taxables par le c du 1 du prsent II. Ces services peuvent notamment comprendre les services d'achat, de stockage et de diffusion de messages publicitaires, de contrle publicitaire et de mesures de performance ainsi que les services de gestion et de transmission de donnes relatives aux utilisateurs.
La taxe s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les deux seuils suivants :
750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial ;25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France, au sens de l'article 299 bis.
Le gouvernement prcise que, pour les entreprises, quelle que soit leur forme, qui sont lies, directement ou indirectement, au sens du II de l'article L. 233-16 du code de commerce, le respect des seuils mentionns s'apprcie au niveau du groupe qu'elles constituent.


*Un dcret promulgu malgr les tentatives amricaines d'intimidation*

Ladministration Trump a dnonc le caractre  extrmement discriminatoire  de la taxe numrique franaise  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis.

Mercredi 10 juillet,  la veille du vote du Snat, le prsident amricain, Donald Trump, a ordonn une enqute sur le projet franais de taxation des entreprises technologiques, une enqute qui pourrait amener les tats-Unis  imposer de nouveaux droits de douane ou dautres restrictions commerciales  la France, comme ils lont fait pour la Chine.

 Les tats-Unis sont trs proccups par le fait que la taxe sur les services numriques qui devrait tre adopte par le Snat franais demain vise injustement les entreprises amricaines , a dclar le reprsentant amricain au Commerce, Robert Lighthizer, dans un communiqu annonant l'enqute. Trump  a ordonn que nous examinions les effets de cette lgislation et dterminions si elle est discriminatoire ou draisonnable et constitue une charge ou une restriction du commerce aux tats-Unis , explique Lighthizer. Lenqute vise donc  dterminer si la taxe Gafa franaise constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale. Lighthizer aura jusqu un an pour dterminer si le plan fiscal franais impacterait les socits de technologie amricaines. 

Pour le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce (USTR),  les services couverts sont ceux o les entreprises amricaines sont des leaders mondiaux. La structure de la nouvelle taxe propose ainsi que les dclarations de responsables donnent  penser que la France cible injustement la taxe dans certaines entreprises technologiques bases aux tats-Unis , a-t-il dclar dans un communiqu.

Le prsident du Comit des finances du Snat US, le rpublicain Chuck Grassley, ainsi que le snateur Ron Wyden, le plus grand dmocrate du groupe se sont galement rangs derrire Trump.  La taxe sur les services numriques que la France et d'autres pays europens appliquent est clairement protectionniste et cible injustement les entreprises amricaines d'une manire qui va coter des emplois aux tats-Unis et nuire aux travailleurs amricains , ont-ils dclar dans un communiqu conjoint.

*Un contrle constitutionnel oubli*

Le 4 juillet, devant les dputs, le ministre de lconomie a dclar :  Certains, je le sais, jugent ces garanties juridiques encore insuffisantes. Je vous en propose donc une nouvelle : *je souhaite quune fois vot, le texte soit soumis et valid par le Conseil constitutionnel*. Cela renforcera notre dispositif, cela renforcera notre taxe nationale sur les gants du numrique et cela renforcera notre position politique dans les instances du G7, du G20 et de lOCDE pour mener ce combat sur la taxation des activits numriques .

Nanmoins, contrairement aux promesses de Bruno Le Maire, lexcutif na pas souhait saisir le Conseil constitutionnel dans le cadre d'un contrle a priori.


Une dcision que l'ASIC n'a pas hsit  mettre en exergue dans un tweet :  Taxe sur le numrique: Alors que @BrunoLeMaire avait promis une saisine du Conseil constitutionnel  la reprsentation nationale, le texte est publi ce matin au Journal officiel sans contrle de constitutionnalit. La crainte d'une censure ?  

Source : Journal officiel, ASIC, Assemble Nationale (4 juillet)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du texte relatif  cette taxe ?
 ::fleche::  Quels sont les points qui vous marquent le plus ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'avis de l'ASIC selon lequel la publication du texte sans contrle de constitutionnalit laisse envisager la crainte d'une censure ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du fait que la promesse de Bruno Le Maire de faire passer le texte sous le contrle du Conseil constitutionnel n'a pas t tenue ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : certains tats continuent de s'opposer  la rforme, quelques jours avant la runion cense sceller un accord final sur le sujet
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Trump affirme que les Etats-Unis pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique,*
*dont l'quit est remise en doute par l'office US du commerce* 

Le prsident amricain Donald Trump a menac de taxer les vins franais vendredi en reprsailles  la rcente taxe numrique franaise, destine principalement aux grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines comme Google, Facebook et Amazon.

Trump avait dclar au prsident franais Emmanuel Macron la semaine dernire qu'il tait proccup par le projet de taxe sur les services numriques.

 La France vient d'imposer une taxe numrique  nos grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines. Si quelqu'un les taxe, cela devrait tre leur pays d'origine, les tats-Unis. Nous annoncerons sous peu une action rciproque substantielle sur la folie de Macron. J'ai toujours dit que le vin amricain tait meilleur que le vin franais! , a tweet Trump vendredi. 


Plus tard dans le bureau ovale, Trump a dclar aux journalistes que la dcision fiscale tait une mauvaise ide et qu'il avait menac l'exportation franaise.  Ils n'auraient pas d faire cela , a dclar Trump.  Je leur ai dit, je leur ai dit:Ne le faites pas parce que si vous le faites, je vais taxer votre vin" . 

Quelques minutes plus tard, il a avanc que la rponse des tats-Unis serait annonce prochainement, prcisant que  cela pourrait tre sur du vin comme sur autre chose .

Trump et Macron se sont entretenus par tlphone vendredi et ont discut de la taxe et du prochain sommet du G7 qui se tiendra en France, a annonc la Maison Blanche.

Le bureau de Macron a dclar que le chef de la diplomatie franaise  a soulign que le sommet du G7 serait une occasion importante de progresser vers une taxation universelle des activits numriques, ce qui est dans notre intrt commun et sur lequel nous devons continuer  travailler pour obtenir un large accord international . 

Selon Reuters, les tats-Unis constituent de loin le plus grand march unique dexportation de vins et de spiritueux franais, le second march dexportation de la France aprs larospatiale. Les tats-Unis reprsentaient en 2018 prs du quart des exportations franaises de vin, soit une valeur de 3,2 milliards deuros.

Le ministre franais de l'Economie, Bruno Le Maire, a dclar dans un communiqu publi aprs le tweet de Trump :  la taxation universelle des activits numriques est un dfi qui nous concerne tous. Nous voulons parvenir  un accord  ce sujet dans le cadre du G7 et de lOCDE. En attendant, la France ira de l'avant avec les dcisions nationales . 

Le porte-parole de la Maison Blanche, Judd Deere, a dclar que les tats-Unis  sont extrmement dus par la dcision de la France dadopter une taxe sur les services numriques aux dpens des entreprises et des travailleurs amricains. La mesure franaise adopte par la France semble viser les entreprises technologiques amricaines innovantes qui fournissent des services dans diffrents secteurs de lconomie . 

 L'administration examine de prs tous les autres outils politiques , a-t-il ajout.


*D'autres pays europens ont annonc leur intention d'implmenter leurs propres taxes numriques*

Le texte de la loi rgissant la taxe sur les activits numriques en France a t publi ce 25 juillet 2019 au Journal officiel, modifiant ainsi le code gnral des impts. La taxe s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les deux seuils suivants :
750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial ;25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France, au sens de l'article 299 bis.
Le gouvernement prcise que, pour les entreprises, quelle que soit leur forme, qui sont lies, directement ou indirectement, au sens du II de l'article L. 233-16 du code de commerce, le respect des seuils mentionns s'apprcie au niveau du groupe qu'elles constituent.

D'autres pays de l'UE, notamment l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, ont galement annonc des plans pour leurs propres taxes numriques.

Selon eux, une redevance est ncessaire car les grandes socits Internet multinationales telles que Facebook et Amazon sont en mesure de raliser des bnfices dans des pays  faible taux d'imposition, tels que l'Irlande, peu importe la provenance des revenus.

Plus tt ce mois-ci, les tats-Unis ont menac de taxer 4 milliards de dollars supplmentaires de produits de l'Union europenne, y compris du vin, du fromage et du whisky, ce qui pourrait faire l'objet de droits de douane dans le cadre d'un diffrend de prs de 15 ans au sein de l'Organisation mondiale du commerce sur Subventions pour avions accordes au constructeur amricain Boeing Co et  son rival europen Airbus SE.

La directrice gnrale du commerce de l'UE, Sabine Weyand, a dclar cette semaine qu'elle s'attendait  ce que l'administration Trump procde  la mise en uvre de certains tarifs, aprs qu'un arbitre de l'OMC se soit prononc sur les dommages causs  Boeing  la suite d'une aide illgale du gouvernement de l'UE  Airbus.

La Chambre de commerce amricaine a dclar que la nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques en France  vise les entreprises amricaines presque exclusivement et pargne largement les entreprises franaises . 

Le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce (USTR) a annonc le mois dernier quil tiendrait une audience le 19 aot dans le cadre de son enqute sur le projet de taxe Gafa, ce qui pourrait amener les tats-Unis  imposer de nouveaux droits de douane ou dautres restrictions commerciales.

L'USTR pourrait mettre de nouveaux droits de douane sur les produits franais aprs la clture de la priode de consultation publique, le 26 aot.

L'USTR a dclar que la mesure franaise tait une  politique fiscale draisonnable . Le plan s'carte des normes fiscales en raison de  l'extraterritorialit, l'imposition du chiffre d'affaires et non des bnfices ainsi qu'un objectif de pnaliser des entreprises de technologie particulires pour leur succs commercial , a-t-il dclar.

La taxe devrait s'appliquer rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019, ce qui, selon USTR, remet en question son quit.

Source : Reuters, Donald Trump

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction amricaine ?
 ::fleche::  Le fait que d'autres pays en UE ont annonc leur intention d'implmenter leurs propres taxes numriques est-il surprenant ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des dclarations de l'USTR qui estime que la taxe numrique franaise s'carte des normes de la fiscalit et remet en question son quit  cause du fait qu'elle devrait s'appliquer rtroactivement ?
 ::fleche::  Vers une escalade des tensions entre les USA et l'UE comme avec la Chine ?
 ::fleche::  La taxe numrique franaise est-elle, selon vous, susceptible de mettre suffisamment de pression pour acclrer les travaux vers une taxe mondiale du numrique ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  GitHub bloque les utilisateurs de Crime et d'Iran  cause des sanctions US, l'open source doit-il souffrir de la politique de Trump ?
 ::fleche::  Donald Trump dit tre en train d'examiner un gros contrat cloud du Pentagone qui favoriserait Amazon, au dtriment d'autres entreprises technologiques
 ::fleche::  Trump signale un examen minutieux des liens de Google avec la Chine suite aux commentaires de Thiel, selon lesquels la firme travaille avec le pays
 ::fleche::  Cryptomonnaies : Trump s'en prend au Bitcoin et  la Libra de Facebook, et exige qu'ils soient soumis  la rglementation bancaire

----------


## NBoulfroy

Qu'il taxe notre vin, il est toujours meilleur que celui produit en Californie.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi chacun veut faire sa taxe  sa sauce alors qu'il aurai t plus simple que ce soit une dcision commune au sein de l'Union Europenne mais bon, les gens sont bizarres.

En mme temps, l'USTR va pas dire "c'est bien", faut quand mme tre un peu bte pour esprer cela. Google s'en met plein la poche et a un quasi monopole sur le rfrencement donc ... C'est normal. Dixit quand mme un organisme public d'un tat qui a lanc il y a peu une enqute au nom de la loi antitrust envers Alphabet (entre autres). Srieusement ...

Les amricains peuvent tenter le coup comme avec les Chinois, il vont avoir de gros problmes vu qu'ils achtent bon nombre de produits qui ne sont produits qu'en Europe (les produits manufacturs  valeur ajoute importante et les composants importants pour certains secteurs). Je pense que s'ils veulent jouer  "qui a la plus grosse", a va mal finir pour eux.

Non, je ne pense pas. On est appel les "frenchies" de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique, je vous laisse rflchir  pourquoi (au del du contexte de la 2e guerre du Golf).

----------


## Aiekick

il a voulu sa guerre commerciale, tout le monde lui a dit qu'il en sortirais pas indemne mais il a continu de manire pueril.

a fond leur mthode est la mm que pour les guerre classique, il font ce qu'il veulent et ne respecte rien. quand quelquun veut faire pareil ou ce dfendre, a devient un ennemi, et sa justifie une aggravation de la situation...

----------


## CosmoKnacki

> Trump affirme que les Etats-Unis pourraient taxer le vin franais


C'est pas Graves, on l'boira nous-mmes.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Concernant le vin californien il y en a des trs bon.
Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la majorit de la production.

Ils font une fixette sur les vin et fromages franais .
On  n'exportent pas que a.
Mais c'est leur premier rflexe de s'en prendre  ces produits.
Une fois ils versaient des grand crus dans le caniveau.
De toute faon il l'avaient pay.
Ils avaient fait la mme chose avec la nouvelle recette du coca-cola pour proster.
De toute faon ils ne faut rien attendre des amricains au sujet de la gastronomie.
Et puis les amricains fortuns continueront  acheter du vin franais, au moins par snobismes.
"Le prix s'oublit, la qualit reste" Audiard.

Concernant Airbus, ils sont hyprocrites.
Ils versent de l'argent de faon indirecte  Boeing, avec les commandes de l'arme en autre.
C'est l'arm amricaine qui a payer les recherches du 747 pour un bombardier ou avion de transport qu'elle n'a jamais comande

Ce qui me fait mal c'est que toutes ces taxes sur les produits franais doivent faire une belle somme maintenant.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Concernant le vin californien il y en a des trs bon.
> Mais je ne crois pas que ce soit la majorit de la production.


Le cabernet sauvignon de napa valley est excellent et l'industrie du vin californienne fonctionne bien, malgr une scheresse qui devait durer pour toujours mais est dj termine (avec des fortes neiges  la fin de l'hiver qui ont fait verdoyer le dsert). La rcolte pourrait cependant tre mauvaise car il fait froid aux USA cet t, tout comme en Europe centrale.

Chez nous non plus, les grands crus ne sont forment pas la majorit de la production mais l'anne pourrait tre bonne.




> Ils font une fixette sur les vin et fromages franais.


La majorit des vins et des grands crus ne sont plus franais depuis plus de 30 ans, on revendait dj tout aux saoudiens et aujourd'hui aux qataris ... LVMH dtient des champagnes, le cognac Hennessy, quelques whisky mais pas de vins.
Alors que les fromages ne reprsentent que 0.48%des exports vers les USA, mais c'est le rsultat des normes sanitaires.




> De toute faon ils ne faut rien attendre des amricains au sujet de la gastronomie.


La situation n'est pas meilleure ici.




> Et puis les amricains fortuns continueront  acheter du vin franais, au moins par snobismes. "Le prix s'oublit, la qualit reste" Audiard.


Oui parce que c'est un style de vie, une manire d'tre. Comme le cognac Hennessy chez les afro-amricains.  Et parce que le vin est un bon investissement qui se dvalue rarement.




> Ce qui me fait mal c'est que toutes ces taxes sur les produits franais doivent faire une belle somme maintenant.


Les vins amricains arrivant en Europe sont plus taxs que les alcools franais exports vers les Etats-Unis, mais ce sont en ralit des montants drisoires de quelques dizaines de centimes d'euros. Libre change et OMC oblige. Trump saisit l une opportunit de se saisir d'une nouvelle noble cause,  savoir dfendre une industrie qui le dteste et lui qui le lui rend bien, contre un gouvernement Macron qui le dteste et lui qui le lui rend bien.
Mais s'il dfend les GAFAs, il pourrait tout autant les lcher et les voila donc en dette pour son lection de 2020. Ca c'est de la politique.

Et les franais sont de gros acheteurs de vins amricains devant la Chine, mme si cela ne se remarque pas.

----------


## alexetgus

Au passage, cette taxe pourrait donner un srieux coup de pouce  l'entreprise de son fils, Eric, la "Trump Winery" spcialise dans le vignoble en Virginie.

Toujours avec cette trs grande modestie qui caractrise cette famille, l'ambition affiche est d'y fabriquer les "meilleurs vins du mondes" (aprs, entre autre, avoir plant des cpages franais).  ::ptdr::

----------


## tony76

c'est un prsident comme a qu'il nous faut en France.

----------


## loulnux

Ce sombre con protge ces grands vaisseaux qu'il croit tre corsaires des EU alors qu'il sont plutt pirates car le pognon ponctionn overseas ne revient pas aux EU mais dans les paradis fiscaux comme les Caimans (je le cite juste parce que a va bien avec ma parabole et Apple) s'il avait un peu de jugeote avec tous ces milliards qui lui passe sous le nez il aurait pu financer 3 rangs de son maudit mur sans avoir  qumander au congrs.

----------


## schlebe

selon la loi de l'offre et de la demande, le prix des vins franais devrait donc baisser  :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

> schlebe
> selon la loi de l'offre et de la demande, le prix des vins franais devrait donc baisser


Ce serait heureux ,mais cette loi conomique n' as jamais t observe pour le caviar,les vins et spiritueux de luxe, les vtements et parfums de Channel,Cardin pour "peau de luxe....des riches. 
Pour rappel la loi de l'offre et de la demande ne joue que pour les produits agricoles ou manufactures de grande consommation (-on les appelait au 19 siecle,les produits ouvriers)....
L'explication  est prosaque : les pauvres sont nombreux et leur nombre subit des variations considrables,le nombre de riche est stationnaire et leur nombre varie peu...

Si jamais pour une raison ou une autre le prix du champagne ou du caviar s'ecroule ,les marchands pour riches inventeront "une plume de paon rare pour les riches" qu'ils porteront lors de leur rception publique...
Pour revenir  MyUncle ,il  se goure pour une fois,de taxer un produit pour richards amricains qui lachteront quelque soit le prix ,non pour le boire ,mais le montrer  leur table...

----------


## Sodium

Taxer un produit grand public venant de multiples producteurs pour la plupart de petite taille en reprsailles d'une taxe sur quelques multinationales qui ne payent leurs impts nulle part, a donne une ide de la cohrence et du niveau d'analyse du mec.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir ce qui devait arriver va arriver, je viens d'entendre sur Europe1 que la filialle franaise d'Amazon va rpercuter la taxe GAFA sur ses prix de vente  ::(:   ::(:

----------


## Sodium

C'est compltement bidon, Amazon ne va pas risquer de perdre une partie de son norme volume de ventes, si c'est bien d'eux que vient l'info c'est du mme niveau que Google hurlant "onon les nouvelles lois sur le copyright vont tuer tous les petits artistes :'("  ::ptdr:: 

Non mais je les comprends, o va le monde si les entreprises qui gagnent d'normes bnfices dans un pays doivent commencer  y payer des taxes  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> bonsoir ce qui devait arriver va arriver, je viens d'entendre sur Europe1 que la filialle franaise d'Amazon va rpercuter la taxe GAFA sur ses prix de vente


ben parfait, a fera plus de place pour les autres.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Amazon France compte rpercuter la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises*
*qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne*

L'Assemble nationale a adopt le 4 juillet pass, par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions, sans aucun vote contre, le projet de loi visant  instaurer une taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique. Vot en premire lecture au Palais Bourbon, puis au Snat au printemps dans des versions diffrentes, le texte a fait l'objet fin juin d'un compromis en commission mixte paritaire. Seulement, Donald Trump et les entreprises amricaines nont pas apprci cette nouvelle taxe et chacun le tmoigne  sa faon. Trump sen est pris au vin franais il y a quelques jours et Amazon, pour sa part, vient de rquilibrer ses tarifs en fonction de la taxe.

La taxe Gafa a t dfinitivement adopte le 11 juillet dernier par le Snat franais. Elle cre une imposition des grandes entreprises du secteur technologiques non pas sur le bnfice, souvent consolid dans des pays  trs faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, mais sur le chiffre d'affaires, en attendant une harmonisation des rgles au niveau de l'OCDE. La loi a suscit de nombreuses controverses de la part des Amricains qui lont qualifi d'extrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis. Trump a dailleurs menac de riposter en taxant  son tour le vin franais export vers son pays.

Ce jeudi, la filiale franaise de la socit amricaine Amazon a prsent sur son site Web une mise  jour de son barme de frais de vente sur Amazon. La filiale franaise du gant du commerce en ligne Amazon a confirm jeudi  l'AFP son intention de rpercuter la taxe dite  Gafa  sur les tarifs des services qui sont proposs aux entreprises franaises utilisant sa plateforme de vente en ligne. Le groupe a d'ores et dj commenc  en informer les vendeurs qui utilisent  Amazon marketplace  et ces derniers ont trs vite fait de saisir les rseaux sociaux et les sites communautaires pour se plaindre.

Le groupe leur a annonc une hausse de ses commissions de quelques diximes de pourcentage en fonction des services utiliss par les vendeurs. Le gant amricain de la vente en ligne l'a annonc bien avant que la loi sur la taxe ne soit promulgue en France. Il faut dire qu'Amazon a su trouver le timing parfait pour faire cette mise en scne, car cela risque de plonger les autorits franaises dans de profondes rflexions. En effet, si la loi sur la taxe Gafa venait  tre promulgue, elle va peser uniquement sur les entreprises franaises qui utilisent Amazon comme espace de vente. Amazon vient donc d'ajouter 3 % de frais de vente pour les vendeurs.


  la suite de linstauration en France dune nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques au taux de 3 %, nous souhaitons vous informer que nous serons contraints dajuster les taux de nos frais de vente sur Amazon.fr pour reflter ce cot supplmentaire.  compter du 1er octobre 2019, le montant des frais de vente que vous payez pour les ventes effectues sur Amazon.fr augmentera de 3 %  compter du 1er octobre 2019 , a annonc la socit sur son site officiel ce jeudi.

On peut dire quil sagit l dune contre-attaque pour le moins inattendue des autorits franaises. Lentreprise a t claire sur ses intentions : elle nest pas en mesure dabsorber une taxe supplmentaire. Interroge par lAFP sur ses relles motivations, la socit a dclar quelle opre dans le secteur trs concurrentiel et  faible marge du commerce de dtail.  Ainsi, du fait que nous investissons massivement dans la cration d'outils et de services destins  nos clients et  nos partenaires vendeurs, nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'absorber une taxe supplmentaire assise sur le chiffre d'affaires , sest justifie lentreprise.

Nanmoins, lentreprise reconnat que cela pourrait mettre les petites entreprises franaises en position de dsavantage concurrentiel par rapport  leurs homologues d'autres pays. Cela dit, cette rpercussion initie par Amazon va continuer  descendre plus bas dans la chane jusqu atteindre les consommateurs finaux, en passant par les petits vendeurs. En effet, la tentation sera trs forte pour des petites entreprises touches par cette augmentation de rpercuter ces frais sur le prix de leurs produits, et donc sur les acheteurs. Finalement, Amazon a djou la taxe qui est dsormais directement dirige contre les Franais.

Cela frustre normment plus dun sur la toile. Sur son compte Twitter, Attac France a qualifi cette attitude dAmazon France de "minable".  Cest une attitude minable d'Amazon France qui vient d'annoncer  ses partenaires de vente une augmentation de sa commission d'une valeur de 3 % pour compenser la taxe Gafa. En bref, ce n'est pas Amazon qui paiera cela, mais juste un supplment dimpt. Ce sera ses partenaires , a dclar Attac France. Plusieurs autres de ces vendeurs ont aussi donn leurs avis, notamment en signalant cette dcision d'Amazon  des reprsentants politiques ou militants.

Il reste  savoir si Amazon rpercutera aussi le cot de cette nouvelle taxe aux produits que la socit vend elle-mme, en augmentant ses propres prix de 3 %. Amazon a dclar quil avait dj averti les autorits franaises sur la possibilit d'une augmentation des prix au bout du circuit pour le consommateur. De plus, un rapport parlementaire aurait galement voqu cette possibilit que ne manqueraient pas de saisir les acteurs du numrique concerns par la taxe. Cependant, Amazon exclut certains dans sa stratgie.

 Amazon prlve les frais minimums applicables indiqus ci-dessous et les autres frais qui vous ont t communiqus (tels que les rductions promotionnelles qu'Amazon est susceptible de proposer de temps  autre). Cela ne s'applique pas  certains vendeurs, comme les fournisseurs de garantie et d'autres fournisseurs de services, qui continueront  payer les frais de vente correspondant aux tarifs indiqus dans leurs accords de programme , a dclar lentreprise.

Source : Amazon France

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont les consquences de la taxe Gafa selon vous ?
 ::fleche::  N'est-ce pas finalement une taxe que doit payer le consommateur ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire

 ::fleche::  La taxe Gafa de 3% du CA Franais adopte par l'Assemble nationale, bien que son principe suscite la controverse

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire  et menacent la France d'une riposte

 ::fleche::  Vers un accord mondial sur la taxation des GAFA ? L'OCDE signe un accord avec 127 pays pour taxer les gants du Web de manire quitable ds 2020

 ::fleche::  France : le Snat adopte la taxe GAFA. Les deux chambres du Parlement vont maintenant tenter de se mettre d'accord sur une version commune

----------


## rawsrc

Ben a confirme que nos politiciens sont vraiment des charlots.

La classe politique s'attendait  quoi ? Bercy dcide de *TAXER LE CHIFFRE D'AFFAIRES*, trs bien. Rappelez-moi le nom de la taxe principale sur le chiffre d'affaires, je ne m'en souviens plus...
Ah si, la TVA et rappelez-moi qui la paye ? C'est pas les consommateurs ? Ah ben si ! 
Donc le comportement d'Amazon et des autres qui vont suivre le mouvement est somme toute logique.

Si a avait t le bnfice, alors l, il aurait t bien plus compliqu de justifier l'augmentation de 3% de ses tarifs... Et je parie qu'il n'y aurait pas eu une seule augmentation.

La facilit, a se paie, en loccurrence cash ici  :;):

----------


## Rizzen

En mme temps c'tait sre  200% que c'tait le client qui allait payer...

----------


## i5evangelist

> En mme temps c'tait sre  200% que c'tait le client qui allait payer...


Il suffit de ne pas tre client et hop, le tour est jou  ::):

----------


## bilgetz

> Si a avait t le bnfice, alors l, il aurait t bien plus compliqu de justifier l'augmentation de 3% de ses tarifs... Et je parie qu'il n'y aurait pas eu une seule augmentation.


Justement toute l'astuce de Amazone france est de ne pas faire de bnfice.
Elle est factur par une filiale dans un paradis fiscale qui comme par hasard correspond pratiquement au bnfice total.

----------


## emilie77

"nous ne sommes pas en mesure d'absorber une taxe supplmentaire assise sur le chiffre d'affaires"

Nos livres il les prennent avec au 55%... Il reste a Amazon le 45% a gerer!!! C'est absurde

----------


## Gunny

Pauvres Amazon, ils sont tellement ric-rac qu'ils ne peuvent pas absorber 3%, je verse une larme d'injustice envers cette honnte entreprise familiale.

----------


## esperanto

> La loi a suscit de nombreuses controverses de la part des Amricains qui lont qualifi d'extrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis.


Alors faisons comme eux, considrons que le fait de rpercuter la taxe uniquement en France est discriminatoire, et attaquons devant l'OMC...

----------


## lubinfo

La taxe tant sur le chiffre d'affaire, s'ils augmentent leurs prix le chiffre d'affaire augmente (sauf si la hausse de prix fait partir les clients) et donc la taxe 'rcolte' augmente et donc Amazon augmente ses prix et donc ...

----------


## toutwd

Comme tout le monde je n'aime pas les taxes mais tout le monde sait qu'elles sont indispensables  une dmocratie redistributrice, il faut que l'argent circule dans toute les poches pour que le systme fonctionne.
La taxe GAFA est selon moi pleinement justifie au simple fait que tout les commerces Franais les payes, donc qu'ils se trouvaient face  une concurrence "fausse".
Pour ma part je n'ai jamais rien achet sur amazone, ebay et compagnie, d'autre plates formes existent, Rue du commerce, Cdiscount et d'autres.

Les gants amricains du net sont des imprialistes c'est dans leurs gnes.
En 1944 les amricains avaient dj imprim de Francs/dollars et nous considr comme des indignes, avec eux mieux vaut ne pas tre faibles...

----------


## Sodium

> Justement toute l'astuce de Amazone france est de ne pas faire de bnfice.
> Elle est factur par une filiale dans un paradis fiscale qui comme par hasard correspond pratiquement au bnfice total.


Exactement, Starbuck fait la mme en dclarant faire des pertes en France afin de ne pas payer de taxe sur le bnfice. Tant que ces pratiques resteront "lgales", taxer le chiffre d'affaire est la seule solution.

----------


## spyserver

Il faudrait faire un systme de dduction de cette taxe pr les consommateurs, comme le font les entreprises avec la TVA, en gros :
- si on te la fait payer, tu la dclare et elle est dduite en fin d'anne, l'tat envoie alors le montant  rgler major d'un certain pourcentage au sige d'Amazon EU si ils veulent continuer  vendre en France.
- si Amazon joue le jeu et paye la taxe sans la facturer aux clients, aucune majoration et tout le monde est content  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

Leurs concurrents sont plus chers parce quils payent des impts. Donc faire payer des impts  amazon pour qu'ils se retrouvent au mme niveau de tarif que leurs concurrents me parait tre la moindre des choses. Tout ceci est juste et bon.

----------


## rawsrc

sauf que l c'est une opration totalement blanche pour eux. 
Les pigeons c'est encore nous.

----------


## Sodium

> Leurs concurrents sont plus chers parce quils payent des impts. Donc faire payer des impts  amazon pour qu'ils se retrouvent au mme niveau de tarif que leurs concurrents me parait tre la moindre des choses. Tout ceci est juste et bon.


On parle de quelques pourcents sur un chiffre d'affaire faramineux hein. Mise  part le fait que les actionnaires vont tirer la gueule, a n'aura aucune influence sur la sant de l'entreprise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> sauf que l c'est une opration totalement blanche pour eux. 
> Les pigeons c'est encore nous.


Tout dpend de comment on peroit cette taxe. Moi, je la comprends comme une remise  plat de la concurrence. Les libraires, les diteurs, ... paient des taxes, pas Amazon qui peut alors vendre moins cher >>> concurrence dloyale. Cette taxe permet de r-quilibrer la balance. Certes, pour le consommateur, il va se dire qu'il paie plus qu'avant, mais, si Amazon avait t honnte, ds le dbut, il n'y aurait pas eu cette diffrence. C'est facile d'tre moins cher quand on ne paie pas ses impts.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour , 




> Justement toute l'astuce de Amazone france est de ne pas faire de bnfice.
> Elle est factur par une filiale dans un paradis fiscale qui comme par hasard correspond pratiquement au bnfice total.





> Exactement, Starbuck fait la mme en dclarant faire des pertes en France afin de ne pas payer de taxe sur le bnfice. Tant que ces pratiques resteront "lgales", taxer le chiffre d'affaire est la seule solution.


L'ide est simple :

> interdire le principe de filiale et n'autoriser que le principe de groupe. 

> on entend "Amazon" n'est pas rentable ... erreur "Amazon" (en France) s'est organis pour ne pas tre rentable ... 

Amazon France filiale de Amazon US > pourquoi vouloir crer une filiale ? C'est le mme groupe . 

Il est urgent d'en finir avec ce principe de holding, montage financier, filiale machin truc que l'on dclare dficitaire alors dans tel ou tel pays, alors que la maison mre n'a jamais t aussi riche ! 

Qu'une boite brasse du cache ne me gne pas. Qu'elle face des montages pour se dclarer dficitaire cela devient tout de suite plus louche ...

----------


## ddoumeche

Rien de surprenant pour qui a tudi le comportement des grandes entreprises et des GAFAs en particulier.

Donc l normalement, LeMaire sort sa rponse et enchrit lgrement, quitte  dclencher un psychodrame avec l'UE, sauf  vouloir passer pour un imbcile.

----------


## Sodium

Non mais faut arrter de dlirer hein. Les prix d'Amazon n'ont rien  voir avec le fait de payer des taxes ou non. Ils sont dus aux conomies d'chelles, partenariats, personnel sous-pay, robotisation, etc. Les taxes en moins, c'est juste pour faire plaisir aux actionnaires  ::roll::

----------


## Zardas

Un peu triste et inquitant qu'on en soit rendu  un stade o des entreprises privs ont un tel monopole qu'elles peuvent jouer au bras de fer conomique avec des tats. Reste  esprer que cette augmentation rebutera suffisamment de consommateurs pour casser un peu ce monopole et arriver  une situation plus saine.  ::?: 
D'ailleurs sauriez-vous s'il y a des prcdents o une entreprise  russit  faire annuler ce genre de lois en mettant en place ce type de contre-attaque ?

----------


## bilgetz

> Amazon France filiale de Amazon US > pourquoi vouloir crer une filiale ? C'est le mme groupe . 
> 
> Il est urgent d'en finir avec ce principe de holding, montage financier, filiale machin truc que l'on dclare dficitaire alors dans tel ou tel pays, alors que la maison mre n'a jamais t aussi riche ! 
> 
> Qu'une boite brasse du cache ne me gne pas. Qu'elle face des montages pour se dclarer dficitaire cela devient tout de suite plus louche ...


Je me suis toujours demand si on ne pouvait pas taxer les service fait dans les autres pays.
Par service, je parle tous ce qui de dcoule pas d'objet physique.
Tu te fait factur par un service hors France ? Paf un grosse bonne taxe genre 20/30% de la facture.
Tous de suite, a limiterai normment lvasion fiscale des entreprise.

Par contre, je pense qu'on se ferai taper dessus pour protectionnisme.

----------


## rawsrc

> L'ide est simple :
> 
> > interdire le principe de filiale et n'autoriser que le principe de groupe. 
> 
> > on entend "Amazon" n'est pas rentable ... erreur "Amazon" (en France) s'est organis pour ne pas tre rentable ... 
> 
> Amazon France filiale de Amazon US > pourquoi vouloir crer une filiale ? C'est le mme groupe .


Enfin, ce n'est pas faisable. Comment veux-tu attaquer directement la maison mre  l'autre bout du monde en faisant fi de la souverainet des tats ?
Le principe est simple, pour faire du business en France, il te faut une reprsentation juridique et fiscale en France ; c'est pour cette raison qu'il existe Amazon SARL qui reprsente la maison mre. Cette entit n'est charge que d'appliquer le droit local et rpondre de ses obligations en matire comptable et fiscale.
Les rgles conomiques qui rgissent les rapports mre-filiales sont approuves par tous les tats membres de l'OMC. Ces rgles sont rciproques, la consolidation se fait selon les normes IFRS. Il ne faut pas oublier que le bnfice qu'en tire chaque multinationale s'applique aussi aux ntres.

Aprs la rentabilit d'une filiale c'est autre chose. Un service fiscal n'a aucun pouvoir dessus. Crois-moi bien que tout ceci est parfaitement lgal. Et un service fiscal local n'a aucun moyen de vrifier ou contraindre une maison mre  quoi que ce soit ou  se justifier. Le seul moyen pour eux c'est de prouver une fraude. C'est la raison pour laquelle ces boites sont contrles en permanence et il n'y a jamais d'infraction  la lgislation qui est constate, donc tu dois te contenter de ce qui est dclar.

Le problme de la souverainet des Etats en matire fiscale est central actuellement. C'est la raison pour laquelle les ministres des finances des diffrents pays essaient de tomber tous d'accords pour arriver  un consensus gnralis et c'est loin, trs loin d'tre gagn.

----------


## el_slapper

> On parle de quelques pourcents sur un chiffre d'affaire faramineux hein. Mise  part le fait que les actionnaires vont tirer la gueule, a n'aura aucune influence sur la sant de l'entreprise.


Je ne parle pas de ce cot-l. Je parle cot clients. Ils annoncent a comme "c'est scandaleux, nos clients vont payer plus cher". Moi, je lis a en "c'est vachement bien, leurs concurrents seront dsormais en position de concurrence loyale". Et a va leur faire perdre des parts de march. leurs bnfices exacts, je m'en cogne comme de ma premire ttine. La concurrence libre et non fausse, a me parle beaucoup plus.

----------


## mister3957

Les GAFAs jouent sur notre terrain de jeu europen qui est mal branl car pas uniforme. Faut-il s'en prendre aux GAFAs o  ceux qui ont plants et entretiennent le dcor ?

Ds lors qu'il y a libre circulation au sein d'entits aux rgles de jeu diffrentes, on prend celle qui est la plus intressante selon le contexte. Perso j'achte mes clopes en Belgique, les belges achtent leur flotte en France, les anglais envahissent la Cit de l'Europe pour leur alcool, les Transport & Logistique achtent leur bonhommes en Pologne, les GAFAs leur fiscalit en Irlande etc. etc.

C'est normal

----------


## NBoulfroy

Ce que j'en pense ? Il fallait s'y attendre. Pas la peine d'tre une lumire pour se douter que c'tait une possibilit.

Mon avis sur la taxe GAFAM ? Comme d'habitude, les lus, ignare d'un secteur, pondent des rglementations inutiles et cherhent  gratter de l'argent sauf que cela impacte le consommateur.

Si, comme d'habitude, c'est le consommateur qui doit payer encore une fois, pour des entreprises qui se gavent.

----------


## Sodium

> Je ne parle pas de ce cot-l. Je parle cot clients. Ils annoncent a comme "c'est scandaleux, nos clients vont payer plus cher". Moi, je lis a en "c'est vachement bien, leurs concurrents seront dsormais en position de concurrence loyale". Et a va leur faire perdre des parts de march. leurs bnfices exacts, je m'en cogne comme de ma premire ttine. La concurrence libre et non fausse, a me parle beaucoup plus.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas l'vasion fiscale qui permet de proposer leurs tarifs mais le fonctionnement de l'entreprise. C'est le cas de trs nombreuses plateformes de VPC. Je peux prendre l'exemple de Thomann, norme magasin allemand qui a dmoli plus ou moins toute concurrence, et je doute qu'ils disposent de toute l'armada de socits cran offshore pour ne pas payer d'impts en Allemagne (bon je peux me tromper hein). Les prix d'Amazon ne sont par ailleurs pas forcment beaucoup plus bas que les autres magasins online. Sur l'informatique par exemple c'est plus ou moins kif-kif par rapport  LDLC ou Materiel.net.

----------


## matthius

Je ne comprends pas La Poste qui a supprim L'copli. a ne favorise que ses concurrents et Amazon.

----------


## tanaka59

> Enfin, ce n'est pas faisable. Comment veux-tu attaquer directement la maison mre  l'autre bout du monde en faisant fi de la souverainet des tats ?
> Le principe est simple, pour faire du business en France, il te faut une reprsentation juridique et fiscale en France ; c'est pour cette raison qu'il existe Amazon SARL qui reprsente la maison mre. Cette entit n'est charge que d'appliquer le droit local et rpondre de ses obligations en matire comptable et fiscale.
> Les rgles conomiques qui rgissent les rapports mre-filiales sont approuves par tous les tats membres de l'OMC. Ces rgles sont rciproques, la consolidation se fait selon les normes IFRS. Il ne faut pas oublier que le bnfice qu'en tire chaque multinationale s'applique aussi aux ntres.
> 
> Aprs la rentabilit d'une filiale c'est autre chose. Un service fiscal n'a aucun pouvoir dessus. Crois-moi bien que tout ceci est parfaitement lgal. Et un service fiscal local n'a aucun moyen de vrifier ou contraindre une maison mre  quoi que ce soit ou  se justifier. Le seul moyen pour eux c'est de prouver une fraude. C'est la raison pour laquelle ces boites sont contrles en permanence et il n'y a jamais d'infraction  la lgislation qui est constate, donc tu dois te contenter de ce qui est dclar.
> 
> Le problme de la souverainet des Etats en matire fiscale est central actuellement. C'est la raison pour laquelle les ministres des finances des diffrents pays essaient de tomber tous d'accords pour arriver  un consensus gnralis et c'est loin, trs loin d'tre gagn.


Bonjour,

L'oncle sam surveille bien au del  de sa juridiction. Pourquoi l'Europe ne peut pas avoir la mme chose. L'ue n'a qu'a se bouger le popotin pour que sa juridiction fiscale soit plus importante. Trump est pas contant ? L'ue n'a qu'a l'envoyer chier.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Mounir Mahjoubi s'insurge contre la stratgie dAmazon France pour contourner la taxe GAFA*
*Instaure par Matignon*

Dans un entretien rcemment accord au Parisien, Mounir Mahjoubi, dput LREM de Paris qui est galement membre dun comit mandat par les parlementaires dans le cadre dune enqute sur ltat et les pratiques de la grande distribution dans ses relations commerciales avec les fournisseurs en France, sest exprim au sujet de lannonce faite par Amazon France de rpercuter la taxe GAFA sur ses tarifs aux entreprises locales.


Pour rappel, La taxe Gafa a t dfinitivement adopte le 11 juillet dernier par le Snat franais. Elle cre une imposition des grandes entreprises du secteur technologiques non pas sur le bnfice, souvent consolid dans des pays  trs faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, mais sur le chiffre d'affaires, en attendant une harmonisation des rgles au niveau de l'OCDE. La loi a suscit de nombreuses controverses de la part des Amricains qui lont qualifi d'extrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis. Trump a dailleurs menac de riposter en taxant  son tour le vin franais export vers son pays.

il y a quelques jours, la succursale franaise dAmazon a prsent sur son site Web une mise  jour de son barme de frais de vente sur Amazon et confirm son intention de rpercuter la taxe  Gafa  sur les tarifs des services qui sont proposs aux entreprises franaises utilisant sa plateforme de vente en ligne. Elle a d'ores et dj commenc  en informer les vendeurs qui utilisent  Amazon marketplace  et ces derniers ont vite fait de saisir les rseaux sociaux et les sites communautaires pour se plaindre. Elle leur a annonc une hausse de ses commissions de quelques diximes de pourcentage en fonction des services utiliss par les vendeurs. Si la loi sur la taxe Gafa venait  tre promulgue, elle va peser uniquement sur les entreprises franaises qui utilisent Amazon comme espace de vente. Amazon vient donc d'ajouter 3 % de frais de vente pour les vendeurs.


Mounir Mahjoubi estime que  c'est une stratgie inacceptable , mais ne semble pas surpris de la raction du gant amricain de la distribution et du e-commerce au vu de ses antcdents, sachant que cette socit avait dj refus de signer une charte de bonne conduite avec les TPE-PME franaises lan dernier. En outre, Frdric Duval, le directeur gnral de la reprsentation franaise du groupe de Jeff Bezos se serait  illustr par une attitude arrogante et cynique , au cours dune audition devant la commission dsigne par lassemble nationale voque prcdemment.

 ce propos, Mahjoubi a dclar :  Il [Frdric Duval] tenait entre les mains dix fiches de couleurs diffrentes, avec sur chacune, au mot prs, ce qu'il tait autoris  dire ou non [] Ce monsieur a pass 2h30  ne pas rpondre  nos questions !

Lex-secrtaire dtat au Numrique affirme avoir saisi le prsident de la commission dont il fait partie et celui de l'Assemble nationale. La comission d'enqute compte galement adresser  Amazon, par crit, les questions auxquelles le directeur gnral dAmazon France n'a pas voulu rpondre. Il assure que les tarifs appliqus par cette socit  ses vendeurs en place de march sont dj excessifs et quelle veut maintenant se dcharger de la taxe GAFA en faisant payer laddition  ses partenaires, des TPE-PME qui subissent de plein fouet sa politique tarifaire et relationnelle.

 Entre les frais "d'abonnement", "d'intermdiation" et de "mise en avant", le pourcentage prlev par Amazon peut monter jusqu' 30 %. Le pire, c'est que les TPE-PME concernes n'ont pas les moyens de rsister, sauf  voir leur chiffre d'affaires s'effondrer. Elles sont pieds et poings lis, elles n'osent mme pas dnoncer ce systme publiquement , dplore le dput LREM.

 Je ne demande pas quon dmantle cette socit ou quon la condamne, mais jexige quelle respecte ses obligations tant en matire fiscale qu'en matire de relation commerciale avec ses partenaires , a expliqu le politicien qui prcise ne pas  appeler au boycott d'Amazon mais  la responsabilit des consommateurs .

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous le point de vue de Mounir Mahjoubi ?
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi, selon vous, la France semble-t-elle avoir autant de mal  grer les GAFA ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire
 ::fleche::  La taxe Gafa de 3% du CA Franais adopte par l'Assemble nationale, bien que son principe suscite la controverse
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire  et menacent la France d'une riposte
 ::fleche::  Vers un accord mondial sur la taxation des GAFA ? L'OCDE signe un accord avec 127 pays pour taxer les gants du Web de manire quitable ds 2020

----------


## tony76

Bizarre des qu'une entreprise  un CA important tout le monde lui tombe dessus pour la tax et la France la premire 

y il a 10 ou 15 ans il y avais pas de taxe GAFA n'y sur Facebook ou autre, des que l'on peux se gaver sur une entreprise qui a
su se sortir les doigts et avancer il y a toujours une loi pour la tax encore plus, c'est tout simplement de la jalousie
l'tat Franais est pitoyable.

----------


## redcurve

Ce bouffon ferai mieux d'aller se chercher un vrai boulot

----------


## champomy62

Rtablir la souverainet de la France et de lEurope et protger nos entreprises des lois et mesures  porte extraterritoriale: 
https://www.gazette-du-palais.fr/wp-...90626-vdef.pdf

La responsabilite des gens, c'est de demander une loi qui taxerait ou se font les benefices d'une societe.

----------


## darklinux

J ' ai le droit de rire ? Parce que pleurer est au dessus de mes forces avec ce monsieur . Il est l ' un des responsables de la dtestation du grand public de la notion de start up , qui est dsormais et pour dix  quinze ans synonymes d ' entreprises qui font au minimum du vaporware et sont au maximum des escroqueries , sans compter bien sur l ' abus de langages comme blockchain et autre IA ...

----------


## bk417

Je ne demande pas quon dmantle cette socit ou quon la condamne, mais jexige quelle respecte ses obligations tant en matire fiscale qu'en matire de relation commerciale avec ses partenaires  

Amazon respecte dj ses obligations.
C'est juste vous qui faites des lois en carton contournables par un enfant de 5 ans.

----------


## Vyrob

> Bizarre des qu'une entreprise  un CA important tout le monde lui tombe dessus pour la tax et la France la premire 
> 
> y il a 10 ou 15 ans il y avais pas de taxe GAFA n'y sur Facebook ou autre, des que l'on peux se gaver sur une entreprise qui a
> su se sortir les doigts et avancer il y a toujours une loi pour la tax encore plus, c'est tout simplement de la jalousie
> l'tat Franais est pitoyable.


Je t'invite  te renseigner sur les techniques d'optimisation fiscale qu'utilisent les multinationales. Tu verras alors que ce genre de loi ce n'est pas de la jalousie, mais une (vaine) tentative de les forcer  payer ce qu'elles devraient payer, au mme titre que toutes les autres entreprises. Paradoxalement dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, quand une entreprise prend de l'ampleur, elle finit par atteindre un stade o plus elle fait de bnfices, moins elle reverse d'impts, ce qui n'est absolument pas normal. C'tait maladroit, mais pour une fois LREM a tent de pondre une loi allant dans le bon sens.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bizarre des qu'une entreprise  un CA important tout le monde lui tombe dessus pour la tax et la France la premire 
> 
> y il a 10 ou 15 ans il y avais pas de taxe GAFA n'y sur Facebook ou autre, des que l'on peux se gaver sur une entreprise qui a
> su se sortir les doigts et avancer il y a toujours une loi pour la tax encore plus, c'est tout simplement de la jalousie
> l'tat Franais est pitoyable.


C'est tout l'inverse justement ! Personne ne parvient  taxer ces socits qui sont en quasi monopole et crasent toute forme de concurrence. Je ne pense pas que les taxer comme il se doit les mette en pril

----------


## earp91

> Bizarre des qu'une entreprise  un CA important tout le monde lui tombe dessus pour la tax et la France la premire 
> 
> y il a 10 ou 15 ans il y avais pas de taxe GAFA n'y sur Facebook ou autre, des que l'on peux se gaver sur une entreprise qui a
> su se sortir les doigts et avancer il y a toujours une loi pour la tax encore plus, c'est tout simplement de la jalousie
> l'tat Franais est pitoyable.


Lire a en 2019, ca m'inquite fortement quant  l'avenir du monde.
C'est quoi ton QI pour parler de jalousie dans ce genre de contexte ? 
T'es grave srieux.

Tu m'as l'air d'tre le genre de personne qui pense que la croissance nous sauvera, et que faire grossir  toujours plus les grosses fortunes et apauvrir toujours plus les plus pauvres c'est bien.
C'est pas parce qu'une entreprise marche bien qu'il faut considrer qu'elle peut faire monter son compte en banque  l'infini sans payer quoi que ce soit aux tats qui permettent son dveloppement (en tout cas c'est le cas de la France, ils en payent dans certains pays o la lgislation est bien faites). Ca a rien avoir avec de la jalousie, c'est simplement du bon sens.
Et l on parle juste de payer des taxes, ce que tous ici nous faisons, en tant que citoyen, via nos impots.

Ca me fait mal au coeur de voir tant de btises.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Lire a en 2019, ca m'inquite fortement quant  l'avenir du monde.
> C'est quoi ton QI pour parler de jalousie dans ce genre de contexte ? 
> T'es grave srieux


Un nostalgique des tous puissants empereurs sans doute. Ou alors le discours sur les "winner" de Mr notre prsident qui fait son effet   ::(:

----------


## Mat.M

Messieurs les Anglais tirez les premiers !

Quoique c'est rat ce que j'cris et obsolte car il s'agit des Amricains et non des Anglais  ::mouarf::  quoique c'est quelque part les mmes racines culturelles...

----------


## tony76

> Je t'invite  te renseigner sur les techniques d'optimisation fiscale qu'utilisent les multinationales. Tu verras alors que ce genre de loi ce n'est pas de la jalousie, mais une (vaine) tentative de les forcer  payer ce qu'elles devraient payer, au mme titre que toutes les autres entreprises. Paradoxalement dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, quand une entreprise prend de l'ampleur, elle finit par atteindre un stade o plus elle fait de bnfices, moins elle reverse d'impts, ce qui n'est absolument pas normal. C'tait maladroit, mais pour une fois LREM a tent de pondre une loi allant dans le bon sens.


Oui ok ce n'est absolument pas normal mais toi ton but chaque mois c'est de gagn de moins en moins ??  ::calim2:: 
Non bas Amazon et les entreprises en gnral c'est la mme chose.
Amazon et les grosses multinationales font de l'optimisation fiscal 100% lgale, et il ne vienne pas chez toi pour prendre ton code de CB ??
moi ce que je combat plutt l'homme politique qui viens nous expliquer qu'il faut faire une taxe, et lui se gave sur notre dos.

----------


## tony76

> Lire a en 2019, ca m'inquite fortement quant  l'avenir du monde.
> C'est quoi ton QI pour parler de jalousie dans ce genre de contexte ? 
> T'es grave srieux.
> 
> Tu m'as l'air d'tre le genre de personne qui pense que la croissance nous sauvera, et que faire grossir  toujours plus les grosses fortunes et apauvrir toujours plus les plus pauvres c'est bien.
> C'est pas parce qu'une entreprise marche bien qu'il faut considrer qu'elle peut faire monter son compte en banque  l'infini sans payer quoi que ce soit aux tats qui permettent son dveloppement (en tout cas c'est le cas de la France, ils en payent dans certains pays o la lgislation est bien faites). Ca a rien avoir avec de la jalousie, c'est simplement du bon sens.
> Et l on parle juste de payer des taxes, ce que tous ici nous faisons, en tant que citoyen, via nos impots.
> 
> Ca me fait mal au coeur de voir tant de btises.


 ::aie::  ah et toi les impts tu fait en sorte de pay le plus possible ........ ::mouarf::

----------


## m_amziani

Peux-tu nous expliquer pourquoi c'est un bouffon. Peut-tre que tu n'es pas habitu  voir des responsables portant des noms qui ne sonnent pas comme tu es habitu?

Petit bouffon va!

----------


## earp91

> ah et toi les impts tu fait en sorte de pay le plus possible ........


Ce n'est pas moi qui fixe mon montant d'impots, mais mon salaire (en grande partie).
Si je gagne plus, je paie plus.
Si je gagne moins, je pais moins, voir pas du tout.

Ca fait pas plaisir sur la fiche de paie (prlvement  la source), mais a permet d'avoir les systmes sociaux qu'on connait, des routes etc...
Certes il y a certainement une partie de cette argent qui est mal utilise, mais on ne peut pas voir uniquement les aspects ngatifs sans en reconnatre les bienfaits.

Les GAFAM se gavent au sein de notre territoire, c'est donc normal qu'ils paient un petit quelque chose proportionnel  leur CA.

A l'heure actuelle ils profitent de la possibilit de faire des montages fiscales avec l'Irlande, qui, de ce que j'ai compris, permet une dfiscalisation  presque 100%.

Est ce que tu trouves normal que, les plus gros acteurs se font des montagnes de frics dans leur coin sans en redistribuer un seul centime via des impots/taxes ?

On peut discuter, argumenter et dbattre sur l'utilisation de cet argent, et son montant, mais on ne peut pas dire que cela est normal qu'ils ne paient rien.

Ce genre de schma de pense mne  la situation que l'on connait, o les 10% les plus riches dtiennent 86% de la richesse mondiale (https://www.inegalites.fr/La-reparti...-dans-le-monde)(Il y a bien d'autres facteurs bien sur, mais ca montre bien le courant de pense au pouvoir...)

Aprs si tu trouves a bien, chacun ses opinions, mais c'est dbordant d'gosme, de stupidit et de visions "courtermistes"

Je suis cela dit d'accord avec toi avec le fait que ce sont nos hommes politiques , auquel nous avons dlaisss nos pouvoirs de dcisions et la libert d'tre incomptent, qui y sont pour beaucoup.

----------


## Vyrob

> Oui ok ce n'est absolument pas normal mais toi ton but chaque mois c'est de gagn de moins en moins ?? 
> Non bas Amazon et les entreprises en gnral c'est la mme chose.
> Amazon et les grosses multinationales font de l'optimisation fiscal 100% lgale, et il ne vienne pas chez toi pour prendre ton code de CB ??
> moi ce que je combat plutt l'homme politique qui viens nous expliquer qu'il faut faire une taxe, et lui se gave sur notre dos.


Ce qui est lgal n'est pas forcment moral. L'esclavage fut un temps, c'tait lgal...  ::roll:: 

Ce qu'on reproche  ces gants, ce n'est pas de faire des bnfices colossaux (tant mieux pour eux j'ai envie de dire), mais c'est de ne pas reverser  l'tat ce qu'ils lui doivent. Les impts ne sont pas un mal ou une punition, c'est ce qui permet  une socit de fonctionner en finanant des services ncessaires mais non rentables financirement. Si les gants ne jouent pas le jeu, cela cre un dsquilibre dans la balance (car les flux financiers c'est un circuit ferm, si tu donnes d'un ct tu prends forcment de l'autre), ce qui a pour consquence de casser tout le systme dont tu as, continues et continueras de bnficier (cole publique, scurit sociale et j'en passe).

J'ajouterai que contrairement  ce que tu avances, cette taxe n'est pas capte par les politiques, mais atterrit dans les caisses de l'tat. Ce dernier est ensuite cens procder  une redistribution selon les besoins de la socit. Que cette redistribution soit mauvaise voire frauduleuse dans certains cas, comme a a dj pu tre dit par d'autres, c'est un autre sujet.

----------


## munstef

Raction normal d'Amazon, et c'est juste que pour la France. C'est juste une autre version de l'arroseur arros.

----------


## pierre-y

Par contre pour l'enqute foireuse pour disculper de Rugy a va.

----------


## pboulanger

Il faut s'interroger sur le rle d'une socit et des consquences de ses choix. Une socit vend des produits ou des services et son but est d'tre rentable (point de vue de l'actionnaire qui est rmunr  travers le bnfice). Pour un pays le rle d'une socit est de :
participer au fonctionnement de la socit: payer des impts pour les infrastructures (rseaux, transports en commun, routes, etc) qu'elle utilise en fonction des ses bnficespayer (dcemment) des salaris afin que ceux-ci puisse vivre
Aujourd'hui, grce  des lois dtournes de leur objectif initial, les entreprises essayent de payer le moins d'impts possible pour rmunrer les actionnaires de manire plus importantes. Elles ne contribuent plus aux infrastructures dont elles sont dpendantes: sans routes les livraisons d'Amazon seraient plus compliqus, sans transports les employs auront plus de mal  se dplacer, sans lectricit ce serait compliqu... De plus dans le mme temps elles payent le minimum possible leurs employs: ce qui en fait de mauvais consommateur. Maintenant, Amazon n'est pas la premire socit  le faire: Colgate Palmolive a t la premire en France  le faire dans les annes 80 (ils payaient 0 d'impts en France suite au dplacement de leur sige en Suisse alors que toutes les usines taient en France)...

----------


## Gunny

Il faut sortir de la mentalit "_don't hate the player, hate the game_". Quelqu'un qui exploite une faille dans la loi  son propre profit et au dtriment des autres mrite tout  fait d'tre appel un connard, en mme temps que l'on bouche cette faille.
Le but d'une entreprise n'est pas de faire du profit, tout comme notre but en tant qu'tre humain n'est pas de manger. Ce sont des moyens pour prenniser l'activit.

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est tout l'inverse justement ! Personne ne parvient  taxer ces socits qui sont en quasi monopole et crasent toute forme de concurrence. Je ne pense pas que les taxer comme il se doit les mette en pril


Taxer des markets places tel que Amazon , Wich, Joom , Alibaba ... c'est comme taxer la bourse . Au final l'intermdiaire qui propose le service de plateforme ne fait que "brasser du cash" . 

Au final c'est l'acheteur du bien ou du service qui est impact. Le fournisseur lui s'en fou il peut : 

jouer sur les quantits vendues
jouer sur les prix
jouer sur le nombre de prospect

On se rend compte qu'on a juste cr des monopoles ... Les dtricots pour en mettre d'autre ? Non merci ! 

Vouloir taxer des plateformes comme Amazon en se disant qu'on va limiter leur profits c'est illusoire. Une entreprise est la pour faire du chiffre. On la taxe ? Pas de problme on joue sur les prix et temps pis pour les consommateurs. 

On a cr un monstre dont on arrive pas  endiguer le gavage ... 

Fallait ragir il y a 10 ans . Maintenant il est trop tard.  Ne comptez pas sur l'UE pour crer un mammouth pareil ... Les taxes seraient toutes aussi importantes et le consommateur euro le dindon de la farce.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Le but d'une entreprise n'est pas de faire du profit


C'est pourtant la premire chose qu'on t'apprend dans un cours d'entreprenariat. On peut ne pas le vouloir, certains peuvent ne pas l'appliquer  la lettre, mais la ralit est ce qu'elle est. Une entreprise vise  faire fructifier, pas  offrir un service ou un produit (a c'est le moyen), sinon on travaille dans les services publics (en plein dmontage actuellement) ou en association  but non lucratif (o on ne gagne rien, mais a tombe bien c'est pas le but).

----------


## Neckara

> C'est pourtant la premire chose qu'on t'apprend dans un cours d'entreprenariat.


Je confirme.

La mission de l'entreprise et ses valeurs tant plus un positionnement plus que son objectif.




> ou en association  but non lucratif (o on ne gagne rien, mais a tombe bien c'est pas le but).


De mmoire, il me semble qu'on peut gagner de l'argent en association  but non lucratif si on se verse un salaire.





> Pour qu'un organisme soit considr comme non lucratif et en consquence exonr des _impts commerciaux_,  il doit en principe tre dirig par des bnvoles. Toutefois, un  organisme  peut dcider de rmunrer ses dirigeants sans remettre en  cause le caractre dsintress de sa gestion. Deux modes de  rmunration sont possibles :  le rgime de la tolrance administrative  des _3/4 du Smic_ ou  le _rgime lgal_ si la moyenne des ressources annuelles des 3 derniers exercices   dpasse 200 000 .


https://www.service-public.fr/associ...osdroits/F1927


Plus d'information ici : https://www.helloasso.com/blog/remun...t-obligations/

Pour le plafond de la scurit sociale : https://www.ameli.fr/entreprise/vos-...curite-sociale

----------


## Gunny

> C'est pourtant la premire chose qu'on t'apprend dans un cours d'entreprenariat. On peut ne pas le vouloir, certains peuvent ne pas l'appliquer  la lettre, mais la ralit est ce qu'elle est. Une entreprise vise  faire fructifier, pas  offrir un service ou un produit (a c'est le moyen), sinon on travaille dans les services publics (en plein dmontage actuellement) ou en association  but non lucratif (o on ne gagne rien, mais a tombe bien c'est pas le but).


On est visiblement en dsaccord sur la fin et les moyens (et je n'ai aucun problme  tre en dsaccord avec certains cours d'entreprenariat, que j'ai aussi reus). Personnellement je pense que c'est une conception toxique de l'entreprise, qui mne certains psychopathes  penser qu'une entreprise a une obligation morale de faire le maximum de bl possible  tout prix. Si on veut juste dire qu'une entreprise doit, in fine, gagner plus d'argent qu'elle n'en dpense, je pense que c'est mieux dit plus simplement.
C'est aussi un point de vue qui,  mon sens, est facilement rfutable en allant demander  n'importe quel entrepreneur pourquoi il a cr son entreprise. Personne ne rpondra "je voulais gnrer du chiffre et le faire fructifier". De plus la plupart des entreprises font rgulirement des choix qui ne rentrent pas dans ce cadre : elles pourraient trs bien gagner plus d'argent ou se dvelopper, mais choisissent une autre voie, pour tout un tas de raisons.

----------


## Neckara

> Personnellement je pense que c'est une conception toxique de l'entreprise, qui mne certains psychopathes  penser qu'une entreprise a une obligation morale de faire le maximum de bl possible  tout prix.


Que l'objectif premier soit de maximiser les profit, ne signifie pas ncessairement de le faire " tout prix".




> Si on veut juste dire qu'une entreprise doit, in fine, gagner plus d'argent qu'elle n'en dpense, je pense que c'est mieux dit plus simplement.


Ce n'est pas vraiment suffisant, il faut qu'elle gagne plus d'argent que si elle avait plac cet argent  la banque, plus de quoi financer son auto-investissement.




> C'est aussi un point de vue qui,  mon sens, est facilement rfutable en allant demander  n'importe quel entrepreneur pourquoi il a cr son entreprise. Personne ne rpondra "je voulais gnrer du chiffre et le faire fructifier".


Et pourtant, c'est bien une entreprise et non une association qu'ils ont mont.

De mme quand tu prends un job, c'est avant tout pour gagner de l'argent, sinon tu te ferais bnvole.
Mais c'est une chose tellement vidente, qu'on y pense pas toujours quand on explique nos motivations.





> De plus la plupart des entreprises font rgulirement des choix qui ne rentrent pas dans ce cadre : elles pourraient trs bien gagner plus d'argent ou se dvelopper, mais choisissent une autre voie, pour tout un tas de raisons.


Tu peux avoir des visions  court, moyen, et long terme.
Tu peux aussi avoir des positionnements qui permettent de maintenir ou d'augmenter les bnfices de manire indirecte.

----------


## Gunny

Absolument, c'est tout  fait vrai et il n'y a rien de choquant en soi l-dedans (a souligne mme une vision saine  mon avis), je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on est en dsaccord sur le fond.

Mon point initial tait principalement que l'on peut tout  fait condamner le comportement d'une entreprise, mme lorsque celui-ci est lgal et ralis dans la poursuite du profit. Si l'on considre que "c'est le jeu ma pauv' Lucette", on arrive vite  la conclusion que l'entreprise n'a strictement rien fait de mal et qu'on ne peut les tenir (au moins moralement) responsable de quoi que ce soit qui ne soit illgal. Ou pire, qu'il est injuste de vouloir changer la loi pour viter ce genre de comportement  l'avenir.

----------


## Romane

Quelque soit le moyen employ toute taxe, impot ou charge finit ncessairement par retomber sur l'acheteur
parce que c'est le seul qui paye

Sans vouloir me faire l'avocat d'un GAFA, la discrimination a t cre par l'tat Franais qui impose cette taxe 

Si Amazon n'avait pas lui aussi fait cette discrimination il aurait d appliquer cette taxe a tous ses acteurs
et la reverser  quel pays ? a quel titre ?
ou prendre sur ses bnfices ? la bonne blague.

Soit les crateurs de cette taxe sont des imbciles parce qu'il n'ont pas compris comment Amazon allait ragir
soit ce sont des manipulateurs. 

Si leur stratgie c'est d'en appeler  la responsabilit des consommateurs ca ne va pas aller bien loin tout ca

Amazon ne s'est pas fait en une nuit. Je doute qu'on pourra crer un nouvel acteur de cette importance.
Quelles sont les pistes que ces brillants penseurs ont envisag pour crer une vitrine alternative ?

Cela aurait t du temps mieux dpens que de rajouer une taxe  la montagne existante

----------


## Kapeutini

Ce ne sont pas des oeuvres de charit et tous les coups sont permis. Sont-ils idiots de croire qu'Amazon rduirait ses profit ?

----------


## Invit

> Quelque soit le moyen employ toute taxe, impot ou charge finit ncessairement par retomber sur l'acheteur
> parce que c'est le seul qui paye


Pas ici justement, c'est l qu'Amazon brille par son intelligence machiavlique. Si a avait t rpercut sur l'acheteur franais, a aurait signifi des taxes proportionnellement plus quitables entre les entreprises franaises (par exemple) et Amazon, et donc un lissage des prix qui aurait pu inciter l'acheteur  se tourner ventuellement vers la concurrence. Or l, c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit. L'acheteur franais peut continuer d'acheter chez n'importe quel fournisseur d'Amazon hors entreprises franaises au mme tarif. Seuls les tarifs des produits fournis par les entreprises locales vont augmenter.

----------


## Romane

la rponse d'Amazon a t dicte par la structure de la taxe
*"la mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme"* 

Seul le vendeur est clairement identifi gographiquement
Pour les acheteurs c'est beaucoup plus problmatique :

Comment sait-on que l'acheteur est en France ?
un Firewall ou un VPN en 2 minutes il est en Alaska

Les donnes individuelles du compte ?
ca se change

Le site lui-mme ? 
On peut avoir un compte sur amazon.com en tant en France

L'adresse de livraison ? 
imaginons que ce soit un cadeau que l'on fasse livrer directement

Le paiement ?
paypal

Le vendeur lui c'est facile de savoir qu'il est en France
ca fait parti de son identification : NTVA, compte bancaire, adresse ...

Mme si c'est ca qui fait le plus parler je ne pense pas que ce soit cette partie de la taxe qui rapportera le plus
Le business d'Amazon c'est la donne

Les deux autres volets seront plus importants a mon avis
*la vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires
la publicit cible en ligne*

Comment vont-ils appliquer le surcout a ces services ?
S'ils le font en fonction de l'adresse de leurs clients franais en combien de temps les commandes vont tre passes depuis Madrid ou Londres ?
en fonction des profils franais vendus ?
Plus lourd, contournable par ceux qui s'en donneront la peine


Dernier point non des moindres : l'audit
Comment on vrifie que les GAFA ont bien appliqu la rgle ?

----------


## bathrax

Le pire avec ces politiciens, c'est qu'ils se croient trs malins alors que ce sont des abrutis finis. Pensaient-ils vraiment que les grands groupes allaient accepter de se faire plumer comme les petits commerants? Evidemment, la rponse est non. Ces gens-l ont largement plus que les moyens de trouver des astuces et des montages pour viter toute forme d'impt !!!  ::weird::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> On est visiblement en dsaccord sur la fin et les moyens (et je n'ai aucun problme  tre en dsaccord avec certains cours d'entreprenariat, que j'ai aussi reus). Personnellement je pense que c'est une conception toxique de l'entreprise


Et je pense qu'on est beaucoup  tre d'accord l-dessus ici. Pour autant, c'est la conception gnrale et celle qu'on met en modle de russite. Ceux qu'on appelle "grands entrepreneurs", ce ne sont pas les grands philanthropes, ceux qui font le plus d'emplois, ou que sais-je d'un tant soit peu social. Ce sont ceux qui ont les meilleurs succs financiers. Je n'ai jamais entendu qui que ce soit encenser telle ou telle entreprise parce qu'elle faisait de l'emploi ou amenait un service  combien ncessaire. J'ai souvent entendu les politiciens se vanter de crer *potentiellement* quelque dizaines d'emplois en attirant de grandes entreprises ici ou l, mais jamais entendu remercier une entreprise pour les emplois qu'elle a effectivement crs (en dehors du cirage de pompe pendant les dners pros).

La culture de l'entreprise ne s'appuie pas sur les valeurs qu'on souhaiterait. Cela n'empche pas certains de faire autrement, mais est-ce que ce sont eux qui russissent le mieux ? Non, tout simplement parce que la dfinition mme de l'entreprise ne s'appuie pas sur ces piliers l. Alors on peut penser que ceux qui visent le pognon sont de mauvais entrepreneurs, mais comme la culture et la dfinition de l'entreprise se btissent l-dessus, j'ai plus l'impression que ce genre de discours est de l'ordre du rve veill. C'est la notion mme d'entreprise qui est  combattre, car elle pose ses propres bases comme a. Des types d'organisations, il y en a d'autres, et je pense que si on vise d'autres valeurs, alors il faut parler d'autres organisations, pas d'entreprise.

C'est de toute vidence un dsaccord sur la forme, et non sur le fond, mais je ne vais pas dire que tel ou tel dictateur est un mauvais dictateur en faisant la pirouette que je ne suis pas d'accord avec la dfinition usuelle de ce que devrait tre un dictateur. Quand les bases sont poses, il ne faut pas faire comme si elles taient diffrentes, sinon c'est ajouter de la confusion l o il n'y en a pas besoin.

----------


## pourpenser49

Oui la question de la prise de commande des multinational sur les choix politiques questionnent. 
Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi les entreprises ne cherchent pas d'autres crneaux,  faire autrement ? 
Nous avons quitt Amazon il y a quelques annes en nous coupant de 20% du CA. Nous ne payons aucun post FB, et aujourd'hui nous allons essayer de passer tout notre SI en OpenSource (en participant  l'volution ;-). 
https://pourpenser.blogspot.com/2013...te-amazon.html

Oui c'est pas facile de quitter une plateforme comme celle-ci surtout lorsque note CA est trs important, mais la libert est  ce prix. Pour nous notre travail n'avait clairement plus de sens si l'ensemble des revenus partait pour Amazon plutot que dans les projets.

Je trouve bien que le gouvernement tente des actions de redistribution des ressources auprs des GAFA. Cela me semble ncessaire de redistribuer les richesses lorsqu'elle sont d'une part accumules  ce niveau-l et d'autre part prlev sur un co-systme : ici qu'une part des ressources prisent en France reviennent en France me semble normal. 
Il est logique qu'Amazon contourne les rgles, son objectif n'est pas du tout de payer les frais d'ducation, de sant, de retraite des Franais.
Cela permet de se rendre compte de l'ampleur des problmatiques de la mondialisation et d'y trouver des solutions entre personnes non-raisonnables. Et  l'interieur de cette nbuleuse, il me reste des choix de conscience, et de ce que je souhaite moi faire. Ai-je vraiment envie de faire travailler (ou travailler pour) Amazon ?
Si non alors je prend mes dispositions.

----------


## damthemad

Franchement, qui se soucie des dclarations de ce bouffon ?

----------


## CinePhil

Amazon a bien raison de rpercuter la taxe.
De toute manire, c'est toujours le consommateur final qui paie la taxe.
Quand on taxe le lait, ce n'est pas la vache qui paie.

https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/08...jamais-d-impot
https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/07...0-000-employes

#TaxerCEstVoler #CePaysEstFoutu #LiberonsNous !

----------


## pourpenser49

> #TaxerCEstVoler #CePaysEstFoutu #LiberonsNous !


Hum cet t mon fils c'est cass le bras, pas  proximit de chez nous, il a vu un mdecin, pass des radios, eu un platre, nous n'avons rien pay. 
Dans quelques mois c'est la rentre, mes trois enfants vont pouvoir aller  l'cole. 
La femme de mon voisin est malade et depuis plus de  10 ans, chaque jour, une infirmire passe la voir. 
Le rseau routier est incroyable... 
Je suis content qu'une redistribution des richesses puisse permettent tout cela et plus encore.
Pour moi le vole n'est pas la taxe, mais d'une part le gaspillage gaspillage de cette taxe, et d'autre part la corruption. 
Quand au pays qui est foutu, si suffisamment de gens le pense alors oui, sinon moi je vois une jeunesse tellement dynamique, et un pays avec tellement de possible que je n'y crois pas. 
Bel continuation

----------


## tony76

Franchement il y en  qui crois encore au monde des bisounours c'est beau a   ::mouarf::

----------


## weed

> Taxer c'est voler


Limpt des socits est une taxe, un revenu non ngligeable pour l'tat. Du coup, tu es pour la suppression totale des impts des socits, c'est  dire le financement d'une partie des biens collectifs tel que les piscines municipales, les routes dpartementales, les nationales, les hpitaux, le financement des transports en commun (mtro, ...), ....  

Tu proposes dans ce cas, de supprimer les impts des socits et de reporter le financement des services ci-dessus (cit comme exemple) par les impts des particuliers. En compensation, le particulier sera bien mieux en compensation.

 La taxe a t mise en place pour essayer de rtablir une certaine justice sociale par rapport aux entreprises concurrentes qui payent quant  elle des impts, qui participent aux efforts collectifs.  Les entreprises concurrentes, en payant des impts, sont dans l'incapacit de proposer des prix aussi bas et avec autant service que Amazon. Cette taxe va relancer la concurrence ou sinon il aurait fallu encourager les entreprises concurrentes  s'vader fiscalement pour tre au mme niveau que Amazon. 

En thorie, la dernire option se tient mais elle me parait extrmement risqu conomiquement, sans un minimum de redistribution. Pour n'importe quel service, il faudrait pour tout au prix fort. C'est  double tranchant, il faut tre vraiment du bon ct de la barrire financirement. 

Pour moi, c'est beaucoup trop risqu, c'est pourquoi je trouve qu'il vaut mieux taxer Amazon plutt favoriser les entreprises  s'vader fiscalement. 
Les entreprises concurrentes vont pouvoir plus facilement s'aligner sur les prix. Les particuliers iront plus voir ailleurs pour des prix plus avantageux (et service) et si un jour, Amazon veut reprendre ses parts de march, il prendra en charge la taxe  sa charge pour ne pas la rpercuter sur le prix final. 

La taxe est juste un impt non pay. Elle est certe imparfaite mais au moins elle a le mrite dexister et il y avait une urgence.

----------


## CinePhil

> Hum cet t mon fils c'est cass le bras, pas  proximit de chez nous, il a vu un mdecin, pass des radios, eu un platre, nous n'avons rien pay.


Vous avez pay depuis assez longtemps des cotisations de scurit sociale qui reprsentent une part non ngligeable de vos revenus complets. Il est probable que le mdecin, les radios et le pltre, vous les ayez pays dj plusieurs fois, en fait.

----------


## CinePhil

> Limpt des socits est une taxe, un revenu non ngligeable pour l'tat. Du coup, tu es pour la suppression totale des impts des socits, c'est  dire le financement d'une partie des biens collectifs tel que les piscines municipales, les routes dpartementales, les nationales, les hpitaux, le financement des transports en commun (mtro, ...)


1) C'est marrant comme  chaque fois qu'on parle ne serait-ce que de diminuer la fiscalit, c'est toujours les mmes exemples qui reviennent : "Et les routes !  Et l'cole ! Et les transports en commun ! Et les hitaux..."  ::mrgreen:: 
Sauf qu'il existe quelques routes prives et il en existe ailleurs dans le monde.
Sauf qu'il existe aussi des coles prives et qui ont plutt de meilleurs rsultats que les publiques.
Sauf qu'il existe des transports en commun privs efficaces et parfois assez bon march, et mme des transports en commun qui taient publics et sont devenus privs pour le bonheurs de leurs clients qui ont moins  dbourser pour un service quivalent (transport arien).
Sauf qu'il existe des cliniques prives qui sont plutt mieux gres que les hpitaux publics...

2) Le rle de l'tat, ce sont les fonctions rgaliennes : scurit, justice, diplomatie.
La TVA suffirait largement  couvrir ces frais. On pourrait sans doute payer aussi quelques trucs dans votre liste au pre Nol.

Bref, un autre monde avec moins de fiscalit est possible sans que ce soit le chaos ou la pauvret gnralise.

La France est championne du monde de la fiscalit. Bien des pays, mme tout proches, font au moins aussi bien dans bien des domaines en dpensant moins, donc en prlevant moins d'impts.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Moi je demande  avoir des analyses chiffres et sources avant de partir dans ce genre de dbats. Parce que les effets d'annonce, c'est facile  faire mais a ne prouve rien du tout. Mais comme a ncessiterait probablement bien plus d'effort et de temps que ce qui est usuellement mis sur un forum, je suggre que les personnes intresses aillent dbattre dans un sujet ddi. Surtout que a part un peu hors sujet.

----------


## el_slapper

> Vous avez pay depuis assez longtemps des cotisations de scurit sociale qui reprsentent une part non ngligeable de vos revenus complets. Il est probable que le mdecin, les radios et le pltre, vous les ayez pays dj plusieurs fois, en fait.


Certes?. Mais c'est la marque d'un pays civilis. On ne sait pas qui, demain, aura besoin de soins mdicaux. On paye tous, et ceux sur qui le malheur tombe(genre mon fils  sa naissance, un mois d'hpital, 18 mois de rduc, et c'est pas fini) sont protgs. Et si mon fils sera un jour un citoyen productif non handicap, c'est bien grce  ce systme de redistribution.

Parce-que le fils de pauvre, lui, dans un systme non-redistributif, avec les pathologies de mon petit, il finit avec un bras et une jambe inutilisable, parce-que ses parents ne peuvent pas payer les soins. et sera un boulet financier pour la socit toute sa vie. Redistribuer, c'est investir dans les pauvres pour que ceux-ci et leurs enfants puissent devenir productifs  leur tour.

Aprs, on peut gloser sur certaines gabegies. Mais j'en ai assez vu(des gabegies) dans le priv pour me garder de conclure sur l'incurie de l'tat. J'ai assez de vue sur des concurrents entre public et priv(cliniques et hpitaux, nos clients), pour savoir qu'il y a des aberrations des deux cots. Pas les mmes, certes, mais  la fin, c'est lhpital public qui a trouv ce qui n'allait pas chez mon fils, aprs que la clinique prive aie jet l'ponge. Hasard?

----------


## tony76

c'est touchant le fils de ou la petite fille de, sur des que a touche des enfants 

mais vous payez dj pour a, et en plus vous payez encore (mutuelle, non pris en charge, surplus, dpassement d'honoraire, etc...)
je vous rappel que sur votre bulletin de salaire on vous retire tout les mois

*et en plus*

les pauvres comme vous dite, mme si vous payez 20 fois vos cotisations ils en verront pas la couleur, il y aurais tellement d'exemple:
qui se souvient de la vignette sens tre donner au plus enceint il attende encore, et encore tellement d'autre......

arrter de croire au monde des bisounourse, il faut donner ok mais faut pas abus et pour revenir a la taxe GAFA Amazon  fait ce que toute entreprise aurais fait
comme touch de l'argent publique, et faire des 100 aine de licenciements.

----------


## el_slapper

> mais vous payez dj pour a, et en plus vous payez encore (mutuelle, non pris en charge, surplus, dpassement d'honoraire, etc...)
> je vous rappel que sur votre bulletin de salaire on vous retire tout les mois


ai-je dit le contraire? J'ai dit justement que payer, c'est la marque d'une socit civilise. Les cotisations retraite et sant sont du revenu diffr. L'employeur paye maintenant, _on touchera quand on aura besoin_.

J'ai pay parce-quon m'a oblig  payer(et mon petit est en couverture 100% jusqu' ses 3 ans rvolus, sinon je serais ruin, mme avec mon bon salaire). La tendance naturelle, c'est de se dire "j'en ai pas besoin". Jusqu'au jour ou on en a besoin, en fait. Et comme on a dj tout dpens, on est dans le zag.




> les pauvres comme vous dite, mme si vous payez 20 fois vos cotisations ils en verront pas la couleur, il y aurais tellement d'exemple:
> qui se souvient de la vignette sens tre donner au plus enceint il attende encore, et encore tellement d'autre......


Juste non. Au CAMSP o mon petit est trait, il y a des gens trs pauvres aussi, dont l'enfant, souvent encore plus caboss que le mien(qui dj...), et qui profitent aussi d'une qualit de soins impeccable. J'ai mme vu des roms, une fois. Ils vivent de fouille de poubelles et autres recyclages douteux, mais leurs enfants sont scolariss, soigns, et on peut esprer que certains deviendront des citoyens productifs. Pas tous, hein, je ne suis pas naf, le changement culturel ncessaire est colossal, et tous n'y parviendront pas tous en une seule gnration. Mais c'est l'ide. Qu'on ne dcide pas  la naissance que certains sont pauvres et donc sacrifiables. Je ne crois pas que les roms payent des masses de charges sociales, hein. Et a ne me gne pas de payer pour eux. Je sais pertinemment qu'aprs guerre, d'autres payaient pour mes grands-parents, spcialement du cot maternel. On ne sait jamais quand on aura besoin du systme. Lui cracher dessus quand seuls les autres en ont besoin, a me parait terriblement court-termiste, comme vision.

----------


## weed

> 1) C'est marrant comme  chaque fois qu'on parle ne serait-ce que de diminuer la fiscalit, c'est toujours les mmes exemples qui reviennent : "Et les routes !  Et l'cole ! Et les transports en commun ! Et les hitaux..." 
> Sauf qu'il existe quelques routes prives et il en existe ailleurs dans le monde.


Et oui, ce sont toujours les mmes exemples, mais on me ressort  chaque fois le cas desroutes privs tel que les autoroutes. Mais les autoroutes rprsente juste une toute petite partie du rseau nationnale, la plus grande part est reprsent par les nationnales et surtout les dpartementales. Je te rappelle que l'on a un  rseaux trs dense et donc assez couteux.  
Si une socit priv se chargait d'une partie du rseau, comment se financerait elle ? 
Tu es bien d'accord, qu'il n'est pas envisageable d'installer un page pour des portions de routes dpartementales. Ce serait beacoup trop compliqu  grer. Que proposerais tu dans ce cas pour financer l'entretien, la maintenance. Par le biais des impots des particuliers?





> Sauf qu'il existe des transports en commun privs efficaces et parfois assez bon march, et mme des transports en commun qui taient publics et sont devenus privs pour le bonheurs de leurs clients qui ont moins  dbourser pour un service quivalent (transport arien).


Heureusement que tu prcise "parfois assez bon march" mais j'ai des doutes quand mme. 

La ratp est fortement financ par la rgion idf et les entreprises y contribuent galement. Il s'agit d'une volont politique afin de garder un ticket de mtro  plus accssible malgr des couts toujours plus importants (trouver des solution pour transporter toujours plus de personnes qui grandit, rnover les tunnels qui fuient avec l'eau et viter l'boulement, ...). 
Actuellement, je ne connais pas le prix unitaire du ticket, mais si les entreprises ne mettaient pas la main  la poche, je pense qu'il serait au moins 2 fois plus cher. 

Ce choix stratgique de maintenir un prix abordable est d'inciter aussi bien les travailleurs que les touristes  privilgier les transports plutt que les transports individuels, beaucoup plus poluants 
L'air en idf est trs polu, ne trouves tu pas ce choix stratgique est une bonne ide?





> La France est championne du monde de la fiscalit. Bien des pays, mme tout proches, font au moins aussi bien dans bien des domaines en dpensant moins, donc en prlevant moins d'impts.


Il faut tenir compte galement des spcificits de la France. Un tout petit pays est souvent plus simple  gouverner. 

On peux diminuer la fiscalit de toutes les entreprises mais on ne peux pas le faire du jour au lendemain. La taxe pour Amazon permet juste de raligner un tout petit peu ses impots par rapports  ceux de ses concurrents. Il tait pas normal qu'il y ait une telle diffrence, une telle injustice social. Cette taxte permettrait, dans un second temps, par exemple de baisser les impots des socits concurrentes pour revenir  une fiscalit plus galitaire et dcente  la fois.

----------


## fredoche

> 1) C'est marrant comme  chaque fois qu'on parle ne serait-ce que de diminuer la fiscalit, c'est toujours les mmes exemples qui reviennent : "Et les routes !  Et l'cole ! Et les transports en commun ! Et les hitaux..." 
> Sauf qu'il existe quelques routes prives et il en existe ailleurs dans le monde.
> Sauf qu'il existe aussi des coles prives et qui ont plutt de meilleurs rsultats que les publiques.
> Sauf qu'il existe des transports en commun privs efficaces et parfois assez bon march, et mme des transports en commun qui taient publics et sont devenus privs pour le bonheurs de leurs clients qui ont moins  dbourser pour un service quivalent (transport arien).
> Sauf qu'il existe des cliniques prives qui sont plutt mieux gres que les hpitaux publics...


Ce serait bien que pour chacun des exemples que tu cites, toi mme sache donner des exemples prcis :
_Sauf qu'il existe quelques routes prives et il en existe ailleurs dans le monde._  Lesquels ?
A ma connaissance, les autoroutes ont toutes t construites sur des fonds publics, la trs grande majorit, et sont en concession au priv, mais reste proprit de l'tat.

_Sauf qu'il existe aussi des coles prives et qui ont plutt de meilleurs rsultats que les publiques._Lesquelles ?
Aujourd'hui les coles les plus _prestigieuses_, celles de l'_lite_ sont semble-t'il celles de l'tat : ENA, X, Mines, ENS...
Au classement de Shanga, surprise totale, toutes les premires places sont trustes par des universits (publiques) et dans ce classement, les universits franaises surclassent largement ces coles franaises si litistes.
Au fait tu aurais pas tendance  cracher dans la soupe non ? Vu ton propre job, celui qui doit te permettre de payer tes factures  la fin du mois ?

_Sauf qu'il existe des transports en commun privs efficaces et parfois assez bon march, et mme des transports en commun qui taient publics et sont devenus privs pour le bonheurs de leurs clients qui ont moins  dbourser pour un service quivalent (transport arien)._ Cette phrase mriterait un bel exemple argument, quand on sait qu'aujourd'hui nombre de compagnies de prestige sont des compagnies nationales. Emirates par exemple, considre comme la meilleure au monde bien souvent.

_Sauf qu'il existe des cliniques prives qui sont plutt mieux gres que les hpitaux publics..._ Sur ce problme bien spcifique il y aurait beaucoup  dire en France. Mais ce que l'on attend d'un hpital ou d'une clinique c'est avant toute autre chose la qualit des soins, pas la bonne gestion. Et il est notoire qu'avec la tarification  l'acte, les cliniques bnficient d'un systme qui les favorisent car elles ne traitent que ce qu'elles savent bien faire. Les hopitaux traitent tout, le complexe, le tout-venant, et tout ce qui ne bnficie pas d'une tarification avantageuse.




> 2) Le rle de l'tat, ce sont les fonctions rgaliennes : *scurit, justice, diplomatie.*
> La TVA suffirait largement  couvrir ces frais. On pourrait sans doute payer aussi quelques trucs dans votre liste au pre Nol.
> 
> Bref, un autre monde avec moins de fiscalit est possible sans que ce soit le chaos ou la pauvret gnralise.


Tu as bien appris ta leon, tu coutes quelle radio toute ta journe ? Laisse-moi deviner : RMC ? Ah non RTL ? Europe 1? France Inter ? Ah oui zut, elles disent toutes la mme chose...

Au fait estimation de la fraude  la TVA en Europe: 50 milliards au bas mot https://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...siecle_1725371. Le casse du sicle, mais chaque anne dis donc...

Oui effectivement un autre monde est possible, avec moins de fiscalit, si ceux qui devaient payer leur du le payaient vraiment.



> La France est championne du monde de la fiscalit. Bien des pays, mme tout proches, font au moins aussi bien dans bien des domaines en dpensant moins, donc en prlevant moins d'impts.


Voui
La championne du monde serait plutt celle qui ferait effectivement rentrer tout son du dans les caisses de l'tat. L'herbe est toujours plus verte ailleurs. Par contre on a jamais vu autant de cadeaux en dizaines de milliards d'euros que depuis deux ans (sept avec Hollande, mais c'tait dj Macron le petit malin hahaha) en France. A croire qu'on a mme pas besoin de fric, et qu'on en a de trop, va comprendre Charles ? Ah non Phil...

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Google, Facebook, Amazon vont tmoigner aux Etats-Unis contre la taxe numrique franaise,*
*Que le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur a qualifie de  draisonnable* 

Dfinitivement adopte le 11 juillet dernier par le Snat franais, le projet de loi visant  instaurer une taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique a t publie le 25 juillet au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire. La taxe qualifie de taxe GAFA s'applique  hauteur de 3 % sur les revenus des services numriques gagns en France par les entreprises de plus de 25 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires franais et 750 millions d'euros (838 millions de dollars) dans le monde. Cette taxe nimpose pas seulement le bnfice, souvent consolid dans des pays  trs faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, mais le chiffre d'affaires, en attendant une harmonisation des rgles au niveau de l'OCDE.

Seulement, Donald Trump et les entreprises amricaines nont pas apprci cette nouvelle taxe franaise et chacune des deux parties a de bonnes raisons. A la veille de son adoption finale par le Snat franais, ladministration Trump a dcid douvrir une enqute sur la taxe Gafa franaise pour dterminer si elle constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale. Selon un article publi le mardi par Reuters, Google, Facebook Inc et Amazon.com Inc et bien dautres socits tmoigneront lundi prochain lors d'une audition du gouvernement amricain sur la taxe sur les services numriques du gouvernement franais.


Le mois dernier, le prsident amricain Donald Trump a menac de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique. Pour la Maison-Blanche,  la mesure unilatrale de la France semble cibler les entreprises technologiques amricaines innovantes qui fournissent des services dans des secteurs distincts de l'conomie . Le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur qui a ouvert une enqute sur la taxe en juillet a qualifi la mesure de  draisonnable . Le bureau pourrait mettre de nouveaux tarifs sur les produits franais ou d'autres restrictions commerciales aprs la fin de la priode de commentaires du public, le 26 aot, a rapport Reuters.

*Le processus qui a conduit  ladoption dune taxe numrique adapte au march franais*

En mars 2019,  cause de la rticence de quatre pays, dont lIrlande, la Sude, le Danemark et la Finlande, les pays membres de lUnion europenne ont officiellement abandonn linitiative dun projet de loi qui visait  instaurer une taxe numrique europenne ciblant les GAFA afin de limiter loptimisation fiscale pratique par de nombreuses multinationales. Les ministres des Finances europens avaient prfr attendre les dmarches inities  lOCDE (lorganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique) o des discussions taient en cours pour parvenir  un accord sur une taxe internationale sur les gants du numrique dici  2020.

La France a dcid de faire cavalier seul  cause du manque daccord au niveau europen. L'Assemble nationale a adopt le 4 juillet, par 34 voix pour et 13 abstentions, sans aucun vote contre, le projet de loi visant  instaurer la nouvelle taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique. Le projet de loi a t vot auparavant en premire lecture au Palais Bourbon, puis au Snat au printemps dans des versions diffrentes. Le texte a ensuite fait l'objet d'un compromis en commission mixte paritaire en fin juin. Le 11 juillet, ctait le tout du Snat franais dapprouver la nouvelle taxe numrique.

Finalement, le texte de la loi rgissant la taxe sur les activits numriques en France a t publi le 25 juillet 2019 au Journal officiel sans aucun contrle constitutionnel, modifiant ainsi le code gnral des impts. Cette taxe numrique adapte au march franais, qui vise en majorit les multinationales amricaines et qui sera rtroactive puisquentrant en vigueur  partir du 1er janvier 2019, a t promulgue malgr les tentatives amricaines d'intimidation. 

*Les Etats-Unis et les socits amricaines contre une taxe numrique qui vise les grandes entreprises numriques amricaines en France*

Si dans le fond, les tats-Unis semblent daccord avec le principe de taxer plus lourdement diverses multinationales (taxation des activits digitales et taxation minimum), ils estiment, nanmoins, que  cela devrait tre fait sur une base plus large que la slection dun secteur particulier , comme la prcis, en mars dernier, Chip Harter, responsable du Trsor et dlgu US pour les discussions fiscales internationales. La Maison-Blanche ne soutient pas la version franaise de la taxe GAFA de la France ds le dpart. Mais le ministre de lconomie Bruno le Maire a dclar en mars que la France  est un tat libre et souverain qui dcide de sa taxation et qui la dcide librement et souverainement .  


Les reprsentants des gants du numrique sont convis  tmoigner le lundi lors d'une audition du gouvernement amricain sur la taxe franais, mais ces entreprises ont dj produit des tmoignages par crit. Selon Reuters, Alan Lee, responsable de la politique fiscale mondiale de Facebook, a dclar que la taxe  pose des difficults pour le modle conomique de Facebook et entravera la croissance et l'innovation dans l'conomie numrique  et ncessiterait une refonte de ses systmes. Selon M. Lee,   bien que nous ayons les donnes ncessaires pour calculer l'impt, il nous faudrait plus de temps et de ressources pour saisir ces donnes et les conserver aux fins de l'impt et de la vrification .

Lunit Google dAlphabet Inc. a aussi produit un tmoignage par crit. Selon Reuters, son conseiller en politique commerciale, Nicholas Bramble, a dclar que l'impt franais est  une rupture radicale par rapport aux rgles fiscales tablies de longue date et vise uniquement un sous-ensemble des entreprises  et est  susceptible de gnrer des litiges sur la question de savoir si des activits numriques spcifiques ont t "fournies en France" ou dans une autre rgion .

La taxe  reprsente un prcdent troublant, s'carte inutilement du progrs vers des politiques fiscales internationales stables et durables et peut affecter de faon disproportionne les socits amricaines ayant leur sige aux Etats-Unis , a dclar Jennifer McCloskey, vice-prsidente des politiques au Conseil de l'industrie des technologies de l'information, qui reprsente Amazon, Facebook, Apple Inc., Google et bien d'autres entreprises, et qui tmoignera galement lundi dans laffaire de la taxe franaise.

Dans son tmoignage crit pour laudience du Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce, Peter Hiltz, directeur de la politique fiscale internationale d'Amazon, a dclar que plus de 10 000 petites et moyennes entreprises franaises qui vendent sur les boutiques en ligne d'Amazon ont informes que certains frais vont augmenter de 3 % pour les ventes effectues sur Amazon.fr  compter du 1er octobre. Il a ajout que  les produits et services amricains vendus par l'intermdiaire de la boutique en ligne d'Amazon en France coteront plus cher  en raison de la taxe.


Le gant du commerce lectronique a fait une annonce similaire sur son site Web pour la France en dbut du mois. Dans un entretien accord au Parisien, Mounir Mahjoubi, dput LREM et membre dun comit mandat par les parlementaires dans le cadre dune enqute sur ltat et les pratiques de la grande distribution dans ses relations commerciales avec les fournisseurs en France, sest insurg contre la dcision dAmazon France de vouloir rpercuter la taxe Gafa sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne.

Dans leur tmoignage crit, dautres entreprises amricaines touches par la taxe ont ajout qu'  il y a une forte probabilit que le cot de la taxe soit rpercut sur toute la chane d'approvisionnement . Selon Reuters, le groupe dentreprises a dclar que la taxe  est injustifiable en ce qu'elle viole les accords internationaux et draisonnable en ce qu'elle est discriminatoire, rtroactive et incompatible avec les principes des politiques fiscales internationales .

D'autres pays de l'UE, dont l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, trouvent aussi qu'une taxe sur les grandes multinationales de l'Internet telles que Facebook et Amazon est ncessaire parce quelles font des profits dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, peu importe d'o proviennent leurs revenus. Ces pays comptent galement instaurer des plans pour leurs propres taxes numriques. Mais cette raction massive des multinationales amricaines et de ladministration Trump ne va-t-elle pas les faire reculer ? 

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous des tmoignages des entreprises amricaines sur la taxe numrique franaise ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la France va revoir plus tard sa loi face  la raction des Etats-Unis ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les autres pays europens emboiteront le pas  la France ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire , et menacent la France d'une riposte
 ::fleche::  L'UE abandonne sa taxe GAFA juge discriminatoire par les tats-Unis, qui envisagent dsormais de saisir l'OMC en reprsailles
 ::fleche::  France : le Snat adopte la taxe GAFA, les deux chambres du Parlement vont maintenant tenter de se mettre d'accord sur une version commune
 ::fleche::  Trump affirme que les USA pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique, dont l'quit est remise en doute par l'USTR
 ::fleche::  Amazon France compte rpercuter la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises, aui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne

----------


## Squadzz

"parce quelles font des profits dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande"

- Et pas uniquement ! Franchement vous imaginez 10 grosses botes amricaines venir s'installer en France !? Prte  dployer leurs Customer Service, Tech Support pour couvrir toute l'Europe voir mme l'Inde/Russie etc. ?
Mme si la France baisserait le niveau de fiscalit, je me taperais des barres vu le niveau d'anglais des Francais... je doute que Paris dispose d'assez de personne pour palier ce problme.. ?

Idem niveau recrutement.. En France c'est :
- Tu dois avoir entre 18 et 30 ans
- Avoir un diplme scolaire de type bac +4/5 en IT // les diplomes made in AFPA, good luck.
- De preference tre clibataire, avoir le permis, et tre blanc (il faut tre franc et raliste, nos compagnies un point de vue "litiste" diffrent de la ralit)
- Avoir des annes d'exprience professionelle (c'est parfait quand t'as 18ans!)
- Accept le SMIC

C'est facile de blmer un pays comme l'Irlande, quand on y est jamais aller ?  :;): 

Plusieurs compagnies se sont installer en Angleterre/Londres pour le ct Sales.. on en parle de leur fiscalit ?

Certaines compagnies se sont tout de mme installer en France, pour avoir un pied-a-terre, pour faciliter certains services professionnelles en IT/Sales (ex: Google  Paris)

Concernant cette taxe, elle est dbile, le gouvernement  ZERO connaissance en informatique. Parce que les compagnies trouveront toujours un moyen d'viter cette taxe.. autrement ca sera comme d'hab les consommateurs francais qui vont subir (Merci qui ? Le gouvernement francais pour ce fi.. fu...).

La France part en cacahute, tout le monde s'enfout, et reste dans leur routine d'arrogance/litiste, plutt que se sortir les doigts, et comprendre de nos erreurs.

----------


## Kulvar

C'est un bon point qu'Amazon reporte la taxe sur les Franais, a augmentera la comptitivit des autres vendeurs en ligne  ::D: 
Le gouvernement s'en fout du pouvoir d'achat ou autre, il veut les sous qui fuitent  l'tranger.

----------


## pourpenser49

> "vous imaginez 10 grosses botes amricaines venir s'installer en France !?


Dans les conditions de l'Irlande ? heu non, et plutt que l'exemple de l'Irlande (dont le but est en effet de faire venir les boites extrieurs), je me sens plus proche du modle Sudois, qui est tout aussi critiquable que le notre ou que celui de l'Irlande. 
Si on y constate : une plus grande fiscalit, une moins grande diffrence des revenus, un moins grand nombre d'heures de travail (au global suivant les priodes de vie). 
Il y a avec cela, une ducation, un systme de sant, de scurit vraiment diffrent qui me semble beaucoup plus performant (pratiquement et humainement). 
Mais surtout lorsque l'on interroges la population Sudoise de savoir si ils se sentent bien et heureux, les niveaux des rponses dpassent largement ceux de l'Irlande, des US ou les notres... 
C'est aussi un pays en paix depuis plus de 400 ans. 
Mais revenons au sujet : 
Les GAFA (et beaucoup d'autres entreprise) reposent les problmes de rpartitions/(exloitation) des richesses. 
Oui les actions (gesticulations ?) du gouvernement montre le ridicule du pouvoir politique, et sa non crativit (voulu ?) pour une rponse satisfaisante. 
Mais rien que le faite de le faire, permet de reposer le questionnement, de le remettre  un niveau international, de se positionner aussi, et ainsi de raffirmer le message : l'conomie au dtriment de l'humain ne va pas, ces pratiques ne sont pas acceptable.  
Bref, je suis content qu'il y ai eu ce minimum de fait de la part du gouvernement, et il est logique et normal qu'Amazon est ragi ainsi. 
Chacun bien  sa place dans un jeu o la logique et la raison ne l'ont pas.

----------


## fredoche

> "parce quelles font des profits dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande"
> 
> - Et pas uniquement ! Franchement vous imaginez 10 grosses botes amricaines venir s'installer en France !? Prte  dployer leurs Customer Service, Tech Support pour couvrir toutes l'Europe voir mme l'Inde/Russie etc. ?
> Mme si la France baisserait le niveau de fiscalit, je me taperais des barres vu le niveau d'anglais des Francais... je doute que Paris dispose d'assez de personne pour palier ce problme.. ?
> 
> Idem niveau recrutement.. En France c'est :
> - Tu dois avoir entre 18 et 30ans
> - Avoir un diplme scolaire de type bac +4/5 en IT // les diplomes made in AFPA, good luck.
> - De preference tre clibataire, avoir le permis, et tre blanc (il faut tre franc et raliste, nos compagnies un point de vue "litiste" diffrent de la ralit)
> ...


Moi quand je vois le niveau de franais des franais... mais bref passons

Allez en quelques mots, on va peut-tre arrter l'*auto-flagellation*. Puisqu'il est question d'Amazon :
 - Amazon en France selon Amazon : https://www.aboutamazon.fr/amazon-en-france
et au passage c'est pas comme s'ils desservaient les rgions francophones ou non limitrophes par cette infrastructure
-et le CA d'Amazon en France : https://www.lsa-conso.fr/la-croissan...es-cles,314911
6,6 milliards d'euros, une paille. 10% du CA mondial de ce "pure player" dans un pays qui reprsente mme pas 1% de la population mondiale, et dont le PIB reprsente lui un peu plus de 3% du PIB mondial. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...ar_PIB_nominal

Non mais quel pays de merde, qu'est ce qu'ils foutent ici les amricains ? Bah c'est simple ils se gavent, et grce  qui ? Non pas seulement grce  l'Irlande mais aussi grce au Luxembourg, et peut-tre mme surtout grce  ce dernier.
Des pays dont la seule valeur ajoute de leur politique et de leurs conomies est de dtourner  leur profit les taxes lgitimes sur les bnfices raliss chez leurs voisins.

Mais en France il est de bon ton de pratiquer l'auto-dtestation, on est tellement nuls. 

Moi quand j'en lis certains, je les trouve stupides, voir c**s mais ce serait insultant n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Squadzz

> Dans les conditions de l'Irlande ? heu non, et plutt que l'exemple de l'Irlande (dont le but est en effet de faire venir les boites extrieurs), je me sens plus proche du modle Sudois, qui est tout aussi critiquable que le notre ou que celui de l'Irlande. 
> Si on y constate : une plus grande fiscalit, une moins grande diffrence des revenus, un moins grand nombre d'heures de travail (au global suivant les priodes de vie). 
> Il y a avec cela, une ducation, un systme de sant, de scurit vraiment diffrent qui me semble beaucoup plus performant (pratiquement et humainement). 
> Mais surtout lorsque l'on interroges la population Sudoise de savoir si ils se sentent bien et heureux, les niveaux des rponses dpassent largement ceux de l'Irlande, des US ou les notres... 
> C'est aussi un pays en paix depuis plus de 400 ans. 
> Mais revenons au sujet : 
> Les GAFA (et beaucoup d'autres entreprise) reposent les problmes de rpartitions/(exloitation) des richesses. 
> Oui les actions (gesticulations ?) du gouvernement montre le ridicule du pouvoir politique, et sa non crativit (voulu ?) pour une rponse satisfaisante. 
> Mais rien que le faite de le faire, permet de reposer le questionnement, de le remettre  un niveau international, de se positionner aussi, et ainsi de raffirmer le message : l'conomie au dtriment de l'humain ne va pas, ces pratiques ne sont pas acceptable.  
> ...


Et voil, on en revient toujours au mme point.. L'ducation, systme de sant, nombre d'heure de travail, la retraite.. et on s'tonne qu'avec tous ces avantages la France va mal ?  ::): 

Ce discours est parfait pour un Franais avec un beau parcours scolaire/professionnel, et qui actuellement dispose d'un emploi ! (avec un salaire "correct")

Je peux pas m'avancer concernant la Sude, n'ayant jamais vcu l bas... Mais j'ai entendu parl de leur systme d'ducation, qui me semble beaucoup plus adapt/intressant. 

Cependant j'aimerais connatre tes sources concernant les personnes malheureuses en Irlande ? J'y habite depuis plusieurs annes, et la plupart des expats franais sont plutt heureux.

Je suis d'accord concernant le systme sant! elle est beaucoup plus efficace en France, et je me sens clairement plus en scurit entre les mains d'un docteur franais.

Pour le nombre d'heure de travail, tant donne qu'il est plus facile de trouver un travail en Irlande.. il est donc plus facile d'avoir un emploi qui nous plat, donc travailler 40h n'est pas rellement un problme.




> ...


 Je m'attendais a ce type de rponse, belle maturit! ;-)

"*l'auto-flagellation*" : Tu ragis exactement comme je le disais : "j'ai toutes les connaissances du monde, c'est moi l'lite"... Qui s'auto-flagele ?  ::): 

Oui malheureusement je suis Franais, et c'est  cause de personne comme toi que la plupart des expatris dtestent ce pays.

J'ai lu quelques uns de tes messages, tu sembles tre quelqu'un de tellement amicale envers la communaut

----------


## Will0171

Question naive: on dit GAFA ou GAFAM? Parce qu'en matire d'optimisation fiscale et siphonnage de donnes, Microsoft sont pas mal non plus il me semble.....

----------


## Sodium

Microsoft c'est encore diffrent, ils font la majorit de leurs bnfices sur leurs solutions cloud pour professionnels, le grand-public y pense donc moins.

----------


## moustic98

> Franchement il y en  qui crois encore au monde des bisounours c'est beau a


Ohh non mon cher ami, c'est pas le monde des bisounours, c'est une autre plante dans une autre galaxie inconnu de notre cosmos, y a trop d'individue qui craigne d'tre libre, puis de ne pas savoir trop quoi faire de cette libert, pire encore, il craine la libert des autres, et a c'est pire que le racismes, la dictature, la guerre, mme je dirais que cette manire de penser soutiens toutes les horreurs de ce monde  ::aie::

----------


## moustic98

> Et voil, on en revient toujours au mme point.. L'ducation, systme de sant, nombre d'heure de travail, la retraite.. et on s'tonne qu'avec tous ces avantages la France va mal ? 
> 
> Ce discours est parfait pour un Franais avec un beau parcours scolaire/professionnel, et qui actuellement dispose d'un emploi ! (avec un salaire "correct")
> 
> Je peux pas m'avancer concernant la Sude, n'ayant jamais vcu l bas... Mais j'ai entendu parl de leur systme d'ducation, qui me semble beaucoup plus adapt/intressant. 
> 
> Cependant j'aimerais connatre tes sources concernant les personnes malheureuses en Irlande ? J'y habite depuis plusieurs annes, et la plupart des expats franais sont plutt heureux.
> 
> Je suis d'accord concernant le systme sant! elle est beaucoup plus efficace en France, et je me sens clairement plus en scurit entre les mains d'un docteur franais.
> ...


Pauvre Squadzz qui se fait luncher en place publique, faut leur dire ce qu'il veulent entendre, genre on va passer  10h de travail par semaine et on aura plus de chomeur, a a les interesses !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

Commence dj par te poser profondment la question de pourquoi tu travailles exactement  ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Les reprsentants des gants du numrique sont convis  tmoigner le lundi lors d'une audition du gouvernement amricain sur la taxe franais


On marche sur la tte.

Rassurez-moi, ce n'est pas en allant se plaindre dans la juridiction US qu'ils auront gain de cause dans la juridiction FR ?
Mais o se trouve notre souverainet ?

----------


## tanaka59

> On marche sur la tte.
> 
> Rassurez-moi, ce n'est pas en allant se plaindre dans la juridiction US qu'ils auront gain de cause dans la juridiction FR ?
> Mais o se trouve notre souverainet ?


Pour mieux mettre le bazar les usa vont quitter l'omc sur demande Trump. Attaquer la France auprs de l'omc pour entrave  la libre entreprise et taxe non justifier. La France va vouloir riposter ... mais impossible les usa ne sont plus membre de l'omc ... ET ho miracle une juridiction au dessus de la France va lui imposer de rembourser plusieurs milliards !

C'est encore le consommateur / contribuable franais qui va tre le dindon de la farce et payer la diffrence !  ::massacre::  ::furax::  ::furieux::  ::alerte::  ::evilred::  ::rouleau::

----------


## behe

Bonne chance pour attaquer un pays devant l'OMC si tu n'en fais pas/plus parti. Si Trump veut quitter l'OMC, c'est plutt pour ne plus rien risquer avec ses dcisions protectionnistes. a sera le seul pays dit dmocratique qui n'y sera pas ni en tant que membre ni en tant qu'observateur.

Liste des pays hors OMC: 

 Core du Nord
 rythre
 Kiribati
 les Marshall
 tats fdrs de Micronsie
 Nauru
 Palaos
 Turkmnistan
 Tuvalu
 Monaco : La principaut de Monaco fait partie intgrante du territoire douanier de l'Union europenne17.
 Saint-Marin : La Rpublique de Saint-Marin et l'Union europenne ont ratifi un Accord de coopration et d'union douanire le 28 mars 2002. Cet accord concerne les produits relevant des chapitres 1  97 du tarif douanier commun,  l'exception des produits viss par le trait instituant la Communaut europenne du charbon et de l'acier18.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On marche sur la tte.
> 
> Rassurez-moi, ce n'est pas en allant se plaindre dans la juridiction US qu'ils auront gain de cause dans la juridiction FR ?
> Mais o se trouve notre souverainet ?


La souverainet franaise n'existe plus depuis le plan Marshall et les accords Blum-Skype pour diffuser _l'american way of life_... ses grosses bagnoles et ses serveurs IBM.




> Pour mieux mettre le bazar les usa vont quitter l'omc sur demande Trump


A mourir de rire. Si les USA quittent l'OMC, tout le monde va leur mettre des droits de douanes normes, ses exportations vont s'effondrer et le dollar avec. Dj que la Chine a porte un rude coup avec la fin des importations agricoles (15 milliards de $).
Les USA doivent retrouver leur capacit industrielle dans la haute technologie, sans sacrifier leur agriculture ni leurs exports.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est probable que le mdecin, les radios et le pltre, vous les ayez pays dj plusieurs fois, en fait.


C'est la solidarit, il y a plein de chimios  payer et ce n'est pas donn.
C'est comme une assurance on prfre payer toute sa vie et ne jamais en avoir besoin.
Perso je prfre payer pour la chimio des autres qu'en faire une. 

Je peux passer des annes sans aller chez le mdecin, a ne me drange pas de cotiser  la scurit sociale. (cela dit, si une solution moins coteuse que les chimios tait mise en place ce ne serait pas de refus)




> Sauf qu'il existe quelques routes prives et il en existe ailleurs dans le monde.


C'est mieux quand toutes les routes appartiennent  l'tat.
Prenez l'exemple des trains, quand l'intgralit du rseau appartient  l'tat, c'est plus simple, les trains n'ont pas a s'arranger avec plein de compagnies (c'est moins cher galement, parce qu'il faut payer les entreprises qui possdent les railles pour les utiliser), en plus quand les railles appartiennent  l'tat et que la maintenance est fait par l'tat, le rseau est plus scuris, les entreprises prives mettent l'argent en priorit alors que* quand c'est public on peut mettre la scurit en priorit*.

Privatisation du rail : lexemple dsastreux de la Grande Bretagne



> Dans les annes 80, Thatcher, qui a privatis toutes les socits tatiques, concde certaines activits considres comme ne faisant pas partie du cur dactivit de la British Railways Board (lquivalent de la SNCF en Grande Bretagne)  des socits prives. Sous couvert, de la directive 91/440 adopte par lUnion europenne en 1991, le gouvernement conservateur britannique fait passer sa loi, le Railways Act, le 5 novembre 1993.
> 
> La directive 91/440 demande  tous les tats membres de sparer la gestion de linfrastructure ferroviaire de lexploitation des services de transport. Cela tait obligatoire pour le secteur comptable mais cela a permis au gouvernement britannique davoir un prtexte pour privatiser lensemble de la BRB. Les raisons avances pour libraliser ? Avoir un service plus efficace, avoir de meilleur qualit de service et de travail, un cot plus abordable pour les britanniques et avoir un investissement considrable pour renflouer les caisses et amliorer les rseaux. 35 ans aprs, le compte ny est pas, cest mme tout le contraire qui sest produit.





> Sauf qu'il existe aussi des coles prives et qui ont plutt de meilleurs rsultats que les publiques.


Toutes les coles prives ne sont pas gniales et a reste un truc de riche...
La plupart des franais n'ont pas les moyens de mettre leur enfant dans une cole prive et ils n'ont pas envie non plus, l'cole publique a des avantages.




> Sauf qu'il existe des cliniques prives qui sont plutt mieux gres que les hpitaux publics...


Il y a galement des cliniques prives moins bien gres que des hpitaux publics...
Ce n'est pas parce que quelque chose appartient au secteur prive qu'il est forcment mieux que quivalent dans le secteur public...

Gnralement quand un service est priv il est plus cher, car *une entreprise priv doit gnrer du bnfice*, alors qu'une entreprise publique ne cherche pas forcment a faire du bnfice.




> 2) Le rle de l'tat, ce sont les fonctions rgaliennes : scurit, justice, diplomatie.


a dpend de la philosophie du pays, en France historiquement on aime bien le social.
En France tu ne te retrouves pas  la rue quand tu perds ton emploi ou que tu attrapes un cancer.
Si tu n'aimes pas cette idologie il faut quitter le pays. (cela dit l'UE pousse les pays membre  privatiser tous les services)

Aux USA si tu veux des soins gratuit il faut aller en prison  ::P: 
James Verone robs bank to receive free health care



> Most of the time, banks robbers are after one thing  money. But North Carolina man James Verone said he robbed a bank of $1 to get free health care in jail.





> Bref, un autre monde avec moins de fiscalit est possible sans que ce soit le chaos ou la pauvret gnralise.


Il y a peut-tre des choses qui cotent trop cher et qui ne servent  rien, comme les dputs par exemple, mais par contre il y a des services important, comme les hpitaux par exemple.




> Si la loi sur la taxe Gafa venait  tre promulgue, elle va peser uniquement sur les entreprises franaises qui utilisent Amazon comme espace de vente. Amazon vient donc d'ajouter 3 % de frais de vente pour les vendeurs.


Tout le monde avait prvu que les consommateurs allaient payer la taxe...

====
Les GAFA exploitent des failles pour viter de payer les taxes, donc c'est normal d'essayer de mettre en sorte des solutions pour qu'elles ne puissent pas viter la taxe. (Le petit artisan est noy sous les taxes et impts, lui il ne peut pas faire d'optimisation fiscale, il n'a pas le temps)
Parfois elles font en sorte de ne pas gnrer de bnfice dans les pays avec beaucoup de taxe, elles rapatrient tout un paradis fiscal comme le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, ou Malte et voil.
Les entreprises peuvent s'arranger avec les gouvernement de certains pays sur le taux d'imposition.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> C'est mieux quand toutes les routes appartiennent  l'tat.
> Prenez l'exemple des trains, quand l'intgralit du rseau appartient  l'tat, c'est plus simple, les trains n'ont pas a s'arranger avec plein de compagnies (c'est moins cher galement, parce qu'il faut payer les entreprises qui possdent les railles pour les utiliser), en plus quand les railles appartiennent  l'tat et que la maintenance est fait par l'tat, le rseau est plus scuris, les entreprises prives mettent l'argent en priorit alors que* quand c'est public on peut mettre la scurit en priorit*.
> 
> Privatisation du rail : lexemple dsastreux de la Grande Bretagne


L'infrastructure appartient toujours  l'tat , jamais une infra n'appartient  une entreprise prive. Il y a ce qui s'appelle les taxes domaniales que l'tat collecte. Un particulier ou une entreprise demande  louer un espace publique en change d'une redevance. 

La gestion faite de l'infra par le priv peut tre trs bien (genre les autoroutes en France), comme dsastreuse (genre le rail en GB) .

Aprs il faut aussi apporter plusieurs nuances juridiques. 

L'tat cre des entreprises "publiques" qui lui appartiennent  100% , j'entends par la "la marque" et les process de fonctionnement. Genre "L'assurance maladie", "l'assurance retraite" , "pole emploi", "urssaf", "caf" , "MSA" , "carsat" , "scurit sociale". Rien nempche l'tat demain de remplacer la Carsat par l'entreprise TOTO ou TITI ... Cela reste des entreprises privs avec un monopole ... Que le gouvernement Sarkozy a voulu cass en 2012 en refourguant des actifs  AXA ! Premier assureur mondial et sous des fonds de pensions indiens Bharti Holding ... L'tat Franais peut continuer d'tre actionnaire ou partiellement propritaire de marque genre Orange, Engie ... Ces socits rachtent des socits  ltranger genre Orange Espagne et Belgique ou encore Electrabel en Belgique ...  

Ne parlons pas des montages genre CCI ou syndicats pour la gestion de tel ou tel infras (pont , tunnel , port , aroport ...) ...

Bref l'tat Franais tant trs mauvais gestionnaire je vois d'un trs mauvais oeil l'tat s'occuper directement des pages par exemple ... qui seraient disons le tout aussi lev que maintenant ! 

On peut aussi avoir une gestion des autoroutes comme en Belgique ou cela relve du scandale national ! Venez faire un tour en Wallonie vous comprendrez ...

----------


## CinePhil

> Les cotisations retraite et sant sont du revenu diffr.


Foutage de gueule que cette notion de "revenu diffr" !

Le clibataire sans enfant qui n'a jamais t malade et meurt d'un infarctus la veille de son dpart en retraite, il le touche quand, son "revenu diffr" ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans leur principe, la retraite, c'est de l'pargne et l'assurance maladie est, comme son nom l'indique, de l'assurance.
Vous choisissez vous-mme votre assurance habitation ou vhicule ; pourquoi ne pourriez-vous pas choisir librement votre assurance sant, chmage, retraite... ?

La retraite par rpartition actuelle est une pyramide de Ponzi qui finira un jour par s'crouler. Si vous tes jeune, mettez de l'argent de ct parce que les cotisations retraite que vous payez actuellement, vous n'en verrez peut-tre jamais le retour quand vous serez  la retraite.





> L'employeur paye maintenant, _on touchera quand on aura besoin_.


On touchera SI on en a besoin un jour !
Encore une fois, c'est de l'assurance. Et comme toute assurance, on espre n'avoir jamais  s'en servir. Vous esprez qu'un jour votre maison brle pour que votre assurance habitation vous en paye une nouvelle, vous ?




> J'ai pay parce-quon m'a oblig  payer


Oui, tout comme l'assurance automobile est obligatoire, tout comme l'assurance habitation est obligatoire pour les locataires, tout comme l'assurance dcennale est obligatoire pour les professionnels du btiment...
Le problme, ce n'est pas l'obligation d'assurance (avoir une assurance, c'est plutt du bon sens), c'est le monopole de l'assurance qu'on vous oblige  payer. C'est le fait qu'elle cote de plus en plus cher et rembourse de moins en moins bien au point que la mutuelle est quasi indispensable, c'est  dire une assurance de plus qui vient encore grver le revenu disponible.
https://revendique.com/revendication...ances-sociales

----------


## Sodium

> Dans leur principe, la retraite, c'est de l'pargne et l'assurance maladie est, comme son nom l'indique, de l'assurance.
> Vous choisissez vous-mme votre assurance habitation ou vhicule ; pourquoi ne pourriez-vous pas choisir librement votre assurance sant, chmage, retraite... ?


Parce que la libralisation de ce genre de domaines est toujours ngative pour les usagers peut-tre ? C'est ce qu'ils ont aux USA et a ne fonctionne absolument pas. Non seulement les pauvres sont trs nombreux  ne pas pouvoir se soigner, mais en plus les dpenses de l'tat sont bien plus leves qu'en France (cf Le capitalisme au XXIe sicle de Thomas Piketty).

Et en effet, il serait BIEN PLUS SAIN que l'assurance auto soit gre par l'tat, que les prix soient calculs dans le but de couvrir les cots plutt que de faire des bnfices, de mme pour les banques etc, tous les services dont tout le monde a besoin et qui n'ont absolument aucune raison d'avoir t libraliss.

Mais en effet, il y a des dfaillances dans l'tat et de nombreux dpassements de budget. Pourquoi ? Parce que les taxes ne sont pas payes comme elles le devraient  cause de la fraude et de l'optimisation fiscale qui fait perdre  l'tat franais environ 15 milliards par an (contre quelques centaines de millions pour la fraude sociale tant dcrie). Voil ou mne ton fameux libralisme : un tat dficitaire qui ne peut pas fournir ses services et infrastructures correctement et des pauvres de plus en plus pauvres.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> 1) C'est marrant comme  chaque fois qu'on parle ne serait-ce que de diminuer la fiscalit, c'est toujours les mmes exemples qui reviennent : "Et les routes !  Et l'cole ! Et les transports en commun ! Et les hitaux..." 
> ...
> Sauf qu'il existe aussi des coles prives et qui ont plutt de meilleurs rsultats que les publiques.
> ...




Ca m'nerve cet exemple de l'cole priv, de comparer  les rsultats avec le publique, c'est Malhonnte .
Les coles publiques doivent prendre tout le monde, et en particulier ceux dont le priv ne veut pas, problme de comportement et de niveau.

Alors c'est facile pour le priv d'affich de bons rsultats. 
Je me rappelle que en 4me et 3me il y avait plusieurs transfuges du priv, qui s'taient fait jeter, car leur cole ne voulait pas plomber leurs rsultats au Brevet avec eux.
Sans compter que d'autres coles demandent  certains lves de se prsenter en candidats libres.

La privatisation de la poste c'est un peu pareil.
La seul chose qui intressait  les oprateurs priv c'tait les colis, car c'est un march rentable
quand au courrier le prix du timbre ne fait que monter, alors qu'ils avaient promise qu'ils feraient fair des conomies aux utilisateurs.

Le priv est prt  tout pour mettre la main sur de nouvelles sources de bnfices, et surtout  mentir.
Pour faire des bnfices il baissent la qualit des prestation et auguemente les tarifs

----------


## fredoche

> On peut aussi avoir une gestion des autoroutes comme en Belgique ou cela relve du scandale national ! Venez faire un tour en Wallonie vous comprendrez ...


J'y circule rgulirement, prcise ta pense peut-tre ?
Certains belges n'hsitent pas  dire que ces routes sont en mauvais tat et refaites avec des rustines dans le seul but de maintenir aux entreprises prestataires des rentes d'entretien.

Elles sont objectivement en mauvais tat, et les rfections n'amliorent pas les choses. Sur les autoroutes c'est assez scandaleux.

Mais de mon point de vue, il y a beaucoup de corruption dans ce pays pour ce qui concerne l'appareil politique.

A l'heure des conomies d'nergie  grande chelle, et de l'cologie respectueuse des cycles naturels, ce sont les seuls  maintenir tout le pays allum toute la nuit. L encore visiblement tous les lus locaux sont intresss  ces dpenses par le biais de jetons de prsence ou cadeaux du genre.

----------


## Sodium

Pour ceux qui jugent l'tat des routes Belges scandaleux, allez donc faire un tour sur les routes secondaires en Lorraine  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Foutage de gueule que cette notion de "revenu diffr" !


Il faut participer pour la communaut.
On cotise pour ceux qui sont actuellement en retraite.

C'est pour a que normalement il faut toujours plus de croissance et de gens qui bossent, parce qu'il faut qu'il y ait plus de personnes qui cotisent que de gens qui touchent.
Si il y avait autant d'actifs que de retraits chaque actif devrait financer une retraite, ce qui est impossible.




> Vous choisissez vous-mme votre assurance habitation ou vhicule ; pourquoi ne pourriez-vous pas choisir librement votre assurance sant, chmage, retraite... ?


Les tats font plus rarement faillite que les entreprises, donc je prfre que l'tat gre ma retraite.
J'aurais encore moins confiance dans une entreprise prive...
De toute faon que ce soit l'tat ou des entreprises au final ils prennent votre argent pour acheter des actifs toxique...




> Si vous tes jeune, mettez de l'argent de ct parce que les cotisations retraite que vous payez actuellement, vous n'en verrez peut-tre jamais le retour quand vous serez  la retraite.


a peut finir en hyperinflation, si l'argent perd sa valeur vous aurez conomis pour rien...
 la limite investissez dans l'immobilier, parce que mme si la bulle explose et que l'immobilier perd 95% de sa valeur, au moins vous aurez un endroit pour vivre.

Mais c'est vrai qu'il est probable que le systme de retraite disparaisse, si a se trouve dans 15, 20 ans a n'existera plus.




> Le problme, ce n'est pas l'obligation d'assurance (avoir une assurance, c'est plutt du bon sens), c'est le monopole de l'assurance qu'on vous oblige  payer. C'est le fait qu'elle cote de plus en plus cher et rembourse de moins en moins bien au point que la mutuelle est quasi indispensable, c'est  dire une assurance de plus qui vient encore grver le revenu disponible.


a rappelle l'histoire du RSI, il y une loi de l'UE qui permet de s'assurer dans n'importe quel pays, mais la France fait croire aux indpendants qu'ils sont oblig de passer par le RSI.

RSI: la justice confirme l'affiliation obligatoire des indpendants



> C'est une guerre qui dure depuis plus de quatre ans. La fronde des Librs, collectif d'indpendants hostiles au monopole de la scurit sociale, a dbut en 2014  grand renfort de tribunes anti-RSI et de publications sur Facebook.  
> 
> En colre contre le RSI, ils estimaient avoir le droit de se tourner vers d'autres organismes. Le leader du mouvement, Claude Reichman, un ancien chirurgien dentiste, assurait mme  l'poque, qu'il envisageait le dpart d'un million d'indpendants. Une hmorragie qui n'a jamais eu lieu, mme si des demandes de dsaffiliation sont rgulirement parvenues aux diffrentes caisses rgionales du RSI ces dernires annes.  
> 
> 2 394 demandes de dsaffiliation ont t adresses au RSI en 2017 (contre 1800 en 2015). Sur ce nombre, 529 ont ensuite entam des dmarches pour rintgrer le rgime, et 1191 ont entam des dmarches judiciaires dans un tribunal des affaires sociales (Tass).


Comment les mandataires judiciaires et les magistrats vreux dpouillent les entreprises Franaises au profit de ltat.



> Lattribution aux caisses de sécurité sociale françaises, qui  faut-il le rappeler ?  ont toutes le statut de mutuelle, et aux URSSAF pour le recouvrement des cotisations, dun droit exclusif sest faite en violation de  lobligation de transparence découlant de larticle 56 du Traité sur le fonctionnement de lUnion européenne  et a produit  un effet dexclusion à légard des opérateurs établis dans dautres Etats membres  qui auraient pu être  potentiellement intéressés par lexercice de cette activité de gestion .
> Cest donc bien la fin du monopole de la sécurité sociale qui vient dêtre consacrée par la Cour de cassation.
> 
> Il aura fallu 25 ans à la justice française pour admettre ce qui était parfaitement clair dès la publication des directives de 1992 et dont le juge Thierry Brunet, du tribunal de grande instance de Nîmes, avait fait une juste application en jugeant, le 9 avril 2003, quun agriculteur français,  en faisant connaître à la caisse de mutualité sociale agricole du Gard sa volonté de mettre fin à sa participation à ce régime de couverture sociale spécialisé pour lui préférer *un dispositif dassurance conventionnelle directement souscrit auprès dune compagnie dun autre Etat membre de lUnion européenne*  avait agi conformément aux lois de la République.


Elle en est o la promesse de mettre fin au RSI ?
Indpendants: Philippe confirme la fin du RSI et promet un "coup de pouce"



> Edouard Philippe a dvoil mardi le plan de l'excutif en faveur des travailleurs indpendants, avec la suppression en deux ans de leur dcri rgime social, le RSI, ainsi qu'un "coup de pouce" de 200 millions d'euros via des baisses de cotisations.
> (...)
> Plomb par de nombreux dysfonctionnements depuis sa cration, le RSI sera bien supprim  partir du 1er janvier 2018, mais avec une "priode transitoire" de deux ans pour intgrer les indpendants au rgime gnral, dont bnficient les salaris, a annonc le Premier ministre.
> 
> Quelque 6,6 millions de personnes, actifs, retraits et leurs proches, sont actuellement enregistrs au RSI. Ses missions (retraite, assurance maladie, etc.) seront reprises par les organismes du rgime gnral: Urssaf, CPAM... De mme que ses 5.500 employs. 
> 
> L'excutif veut viter de rditer la "catastrophe industrielle" de la cration du RSI, dnonce par la Cour des Comptes.





> On peut aussi avoir une gestion des autoroutes comme en Belgique ou cela relve du scandale national ! Venez faire un tour en Wallonie vous comprendrez ...


a vient de la rgle du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB.
Les tats doivent faire des conomies, donc les infrastructures se dgradent.

Allemagne : transports en commun vtustes, ponts impraticables,... Les infrastructures publiques  bout de souffle



> Marcel Fratzscher, prsident de linstitut Deutsches institut fr wirtschaftsforschung (DIW), dnonce cet tat inquitant : "De nombreux ponts sont en piteux tat et ne sont plus praticables pour les voitures. On voit a aussi dans le domaine du numrique o le dbit internet est trop lent et cest un problme pour les entreprises. De nombreux parents se plaignent aussi que les coles de leurs enfants se dlabrent", numre-t-il. 
> 
> Fdralisme et rigueur budgtaire en cause
> Selon Marcel Fratzscher, le fdralisme est une des causes du non renouvellement des infrastructures mais la rigueur budgtaire est aussi un facteur explicatif. "Le fdralisme allemand implique que la moiti des investissements publics viennent des communes mais un tiers dentre elles nont plus un centime  dpenser, alors o rogne-t-on dabord ? Sur les investissements car on ne peut pas couper dans le social.* La rigueur budgtaire a aussi jou un rle* mais, en temps de crise, il aurait fallu faire preuve de flexibilit."

----------


## Stan Adkens

*USA : les leaders de l'industrie de la tech trouvent que la taxe numrique franaise nuit  la rforme fiscale mondiale,*
*Et quelle mrite une rponse proportionne de la part des USA*

Le texte de la loi rgissant la taxe sur les activits numriques en France a t publi le 25 juillet dernier au Journal officiel, aprs quil ait t approuv deux semaines plus tt par le Snat franais. La taxe numrique, qui prlvera les 3 % des revenus des services numriques gagns en France, sappliquera aux entreprises de plus de 25 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires ralis en France et 750 millions d'euros (838 millions de dollars) dans le monde. Elle entre en vigueur de faon rtroactive  partir de janvier 2019 et ne tient pas compte du pays dorigine des entreprises. Cependant tous saccordent  dire que cette taxe est dirige contre les grandes entreprises amricaines de lInternet et lont mme baptise  taxe GAFA .

Cest aussi lavis des grandes entreprises technologiques et les groupes de l'industrie technologique amricaine qui ont dclar lundi que la nouvelle taxe franaise sur les services numriques sape le rgime fiscal mondial et les efforts multilatraux visant  le rformer, selon Reuters.  Elle s'carte mme des grandes lignes de ce que nous attendons de l'OCDE , a dclar Daniel Bunn, directeur des projets mondiaux  la Tax foundation, commentant les efforts dploys  l'chelle de l'OCDE pour crer un accord mondial sur la taxation de l'conomie numrique. Un accord au niveau OCDE se substituerait  la mesure prise au niveau local en France, selon les autorits franaises. 


En effet, lunit Google dAlphabet Inc., Facebook Inc et Amazon.com Inc. et les principales associations commerciales ont tmoign lundi contre la taxe lors d'une audience devant le bureau du reprsentant amricain au Commerce et d'autres reprsentants du gouvernement. Reuters a fait un rapport mardi dernier sur les tmoignages crits par les reprsentants des gants de la technologie en prvision de laudience. 

Dans son tmoignage crit, Jennifer McCloskey, vice-prsidente des politiques au Conseil de l'industrie des technologies de l'information, qui reprsente Amazon, Facebook, Apple Inc., Google et bien d'autres entreprises, et qui a galement tmoign lundi dans laffaire de la taxe franaise, a dclar : la taxe  reprsente un prcdent troublant, s'carte inutilement du progrs vers des politiques fiscales internationales stables et durables et peut affecter de faon disproportionne les socits amricaines ayant leur sige aux Etats-Unis .

Reuters a rapport que la Chambre de commerce des tats-Unis a dclar lundi que la taxe franaise gnrera des recettes d'environ 500 millions d'euros (554 millions de dollars) par an  dont la grande majorit sera paye par des entreprises amricaines  et cotera des millions de dollars aux entreprises amricaines pour effectuer  un remaniement important des systmes comptables afin de garantir qu'elles puissent valuer correctement  leur responsabilit.

Dans son tmoignage crit, Alan Lee, responsable de la politique fiscale mondiale de Facebook, a galement dclar que la taxe  pose des difficults pour le modle conomique de Facebook et entravera la croissance et l'innovation dans l'conomie numrique  et ncessiterait une refonte de ses systmes. Selon M. Lee,  bien que nous ayons les donnes ncessaires pour calculer l'impt, il nous faudrait plus de temps et de ressources pour saisir ces donnes et les conserver aux fins de l'impt et de la vrification , a rapport Reuters mardi dernier.

*Les grandes entreprises de technologie ont mis en garde contre l'augmentation des cots*

La taxe  mine les progrs raliss  sur un nouveau rgime fiscal dans l'conomie numrique et  favorise une rponse agressive  ce problme , a dclar lors de l'audience du lundi Matthew Schruers, directeur de l'exploitation de la Computer and Communications Industry Association (CCIA), reprsentant des entreprises comme Intel Corp, eBay Inc. et Netflix Inc.. 

 La CCIA estime que cette mesure mrite une rponse substantielle et proportionne de la part des tats-Unis , a-t-il dit, avant dajouter que la taxe vise  incontestablement  les entreprises amricaines dans une tentative du gouvernement franais de les   trangler .

A ce propos,  le conseiller en politique commerciale de Google, Nicholas Bramble, a aussi dclar dans son tmoignage crit que l'impt franais est  une rupture radicale par rapport aux rgles fiscales tablies de longue date et vise uniquement un sous-ensemble des entreprises  et est  susceptible de gnrer des litiges sur la question de savoir si des activits numriques spcifiques ont t "fournies en France" ou dans une autre rgion .


Lundi dans un communiqu, M. Lee a dclar que  Des mesures unilatrales comme la DST sont prjudiciables  Facebook et  l'conomie numrique . Le gant des rseaux sociaux volue au rythme des scandales et poursuites judiciaires depuis plus dun an. Il a t frapp par une amende record de 5 milliards de dollars de la Federal Trade Commission des Etats-Unis en juillet dernier pour navoir pas respect un accord de 2011 sur la vie prive des utilisateurs. Le rglement exige galement une surveillance accrue de la vie prive au sein de l'entreprise.

Dans son tmoignage du lundi, le directeur de la politique fiscale internationale d'Amazon, Peter Hiltz, a dclar que plus de 10 000 entreprises bases en France vendent sur les boutiques en ligne d'Amazon et leur a notifi que certains frais augmenteront de 3 % pour les ventes d'Amazon.fr  partir du 1er octobre. Le gant du commerce lectronique avait fait une annonce similaire sur son site Web pour la France en dbut du mois. Ce qui avait suscit une raction de la par de Mounir Mahjoubi, dput LREM, qui a contest la dcision dAmazon France de vouloir rpercuter la taxe Gafa sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne.


Dans leur ensemble,  les grandes entreprises de technologie convies  laudience ont mis en garde contre l'augmentation des cots de leurs produits sur le march franais. Dans leur tmoignage crit, les entreprises amricaines touches par la taxe numrique ont dclar qu'  il y a une forte probabilit que le cot de la taxe soit rpercut sur toute la chane d'approvisionnement , comme compte le faire Amazon.

*Le gouvernement amricain nest pas non plus daccord avec la nouvelle taxe franaise*

Le mois dernier, le prsident amricain Donald Trump a menac de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique. Pour la Maison-Blanche,  la mesure unilatrale de la France semble cibler les entreprises technologiques amricaines innovantes qui fournissent des services dans des secteurs distincts de l'conomie . Le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur qui a ouvert une enqute sur la taxe en juillet a qualifi la mesure de  draisonnable . Le bureau pourrait mettre de nouveaux tarifs sur les produits franais ou d'autres restrictions commerciales aprs la fin de la priode de commentaires du public, le 26 aot, a rapport Reuters.

Mme si dans le fond, les tats-Unis semblent daccord avec le principe de taxer plus lourdement diverses multinationales (taxation des activits digitales et taxation minimum), Daniel Bunn, directeur des projets mondiaux  la Tax Foundation a dclar que la taxe numrique franaise  s'carte mme des grandes lignes de ce que nous attendons de l'OCDE .

D'autres pays de l'UE, dont l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, trouvent aussi qu'une taxe sur les grandes multinationales de l'Internet telles que Facebook et Amazon est ncessaire parce quelles font des profits dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, peu importe d'o proviennent leurs revenus. Ces pays comptent galement instaurer des plans pour leurs propres taxes numriques.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les Etats-Unis vont-ils apporter une rponse proportionne  la mesure franaise ?  
 ::fleche::  Doit-on craindre une escalade des tarifs entre la France et les USA ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire , et menacent la France d'une riposte
 ::fleche::  Taxation du numrique : la France ne compte plus sur un accord europen et change de stratgie, Paris mise dsormais sur l'OCDE
 ::fleche::  Violation de donnes : Facebook n'a pas averti les utilisateurs des risques connus avant 2018, et se retrouve de nouveau poursuivi en justice

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ceux qui jugent l'tat des routes Belges scandaleux, allez donc faire un tour sur les routes secondaires en Lorraine


Pas qu'en Lorraine. C'est pareil en Bretagne, en Vende, et je pense un peu partout en France. Le problme vient du cadeau de Sarkozy  ses copains de Vinci. Avant, les pages servaient en partie  la rfection des voies secondaires, maintenant, ils servent  enrichir des actionnaires...  ::aie::

----------


## yahiko

Les GAFA qui chappent en grande partie  l'impt grce aux failles de la fiscalit mondiale, se mettent  pleurnicher car dsormais "les cots vont augmenter"...
La fte en mode "open bar" est termine, oui. Mais il ne faudrait pas inverser le problme.
Tu gagnes de l'argent en France, tu payes des impts en France, c'est simple.

----------


## Sodium

> Pas qu'en Lorraine. C'est pareil en Bretagne, en Vende, et je pense un peu partout en France. Le problme vient du cadeau de Sarkozy  ses copains de Vinci. Avant, les pages servaient en partie  la rfection des voies secondaires, maintenant, ils servent  enrichir des actionnaires...


Pas encore mais d'ici quelques temps (une dizaine, une vingtaine d'annes, je ne sais plus), les socits qui ont rachet les rseaux d'autoroute  l'tat franais vont effectivement commencer  faire du bnfice. Eh oui, vendre les autoroutes pour faire rentrer de l'argent rapidement c'est pratique, mais  terme l'tat va perdre beaucoup d'argent (et les automobilistes aussi).

----------


## rawsrc

> Pas encore mais d'ici quelques temps (une dizaine, une vingtaine d'annes, je ne sais plus), les socits qui ont rachet les rseaux d'autoroute  l'tat franais *vont effectivement commencer  faire du bnfice*.


Non mais, tu veux rire ?
Mme en payant le cot de privatisation des autoroutes, toutes ces socits dgagent de confortables bnfices : regarde ici ou ici (par contre je ne sais pas si ces sites ne vont pas te paratre suspects)

----------


## Sodium

Tu confonds. Oui, ils font des bnfices de manire globale sur une anne, c'est  dire qu'ils dgagent plus de revenus des pages que ce que ne cote l'entretient des routes. Sauf que tout a commenc par un rachat de base  l'tat franais, qui se comptait en dizaines de milliards (bon plutt 15 d'aprs l'article, la mmoire des chiffres n'est pas mon fort). Donc de manire globale,  long terme oui ils seront largement bnficiaires (et l'tat dficitaire donc puisque c'est de l'argent qui ne rentrera pas dans les caisses), mais ce n'est pas encore le cas.

Article plus complet ici : https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/l...s-d-autoroutes

J'avais lu un article sur le sujet il y a quelques annes, c'tait dans Sciences & Vie il me semble.

----------


## rawsrc

> Sauf que tout a commenc par un rachat de base  l'tat franais


Je crois que te ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne une socit et la comptabilit qui va avec.
a s'appelle de l'investissement et crois-moi mme  aujourd'hui cet investissement est trs rentable pour ces socits.

----------


## Sodium

Je pense que je peux te retourner l'attaque ad-hominem. Si tu rachtes un truc 15 milliards, ou je ne sais plus combien de milliards comme Facebook l'a fait avec Whats'app et que tu dgages 1 milliard de revenus par an, tu ne vas pas avoir ton retour sur investissement dans l'anne. Ca me parat assez logique personnellement mais a ne l'est peut-tre pas pour tout le monde visiblement  ::ptdr::

----------


## CinePhil

Quel que soit le mode de gestion des autoroutes, c'est toujours nous qui payons.
Ce qu'on peut constater, c'est que les autoroutes franaises gres par le priv sont en bon tat alors que, par exemple, l'autoroute entre Strasbourg et Mulhouse, gre par l'tat, est une horreur.


https://www.contrepoints.org/2012/12...payez-au-final

D'autres articles sur les autoroutes :
https://www.contrepoints.org/tag/autoroutes

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu rachtes un truc 15 milliards, ou je ne sais plus combien de milliards comme Facebook l'a fait avec Whats'app et que tu dgages 1 milliard de revenus par an, tu ne vas pas avoir ton retour sur investissement dans l'anne.


Si tu loues les autoroutes pendant 30 ans pour 15 milliards t'as 30 ans pour faire un bnficie.
Ensuite tu peux diviser par anne, si en 30 ans il faut faire 15 milliards, tu peux te dire que chaque anne il faut que tu fasses 500 millions, donc si en une anne tu fais plus de 500 millions, tu peux considrer a comme du bnfice quelque part.

----------


## Sodium

La diffrence entre l'tat et le priv, c'est que l'tat n'est pas l pour dgager des bnfices. Tout n'est pas parfait, loin de l, mais je considre que c'est un mode de fonctionnement beaucoup plus sain.

----------


## CinePhil

> Si tu rachtes un truc 15 milliards, ou je ne sais plus combien de milliards comme Facebook l'a fait avec Whats'app et que tu dgages 1 milliard de revenus par an, tu ne vas pas avoir ton retour sur investissement dans l'anne.


Les investissements s'amortissent comptablement sur plusieurs annes. C'est pour a que les investissements peuvent tre rentables ds la premire anne.

Exemple fictif simple (voire simpliste, je ne suis pas comptable non plus) :
Une entreprise achte un biglotron 100 000 euros qu'elle paye  crdit sur 5 ans, soit 20 000 euros par an (je passe sur le taux d'intrt qui est de toute manire trs bas actuellement).
Si le biglotron permet  l'entreprise de dgager une marge supplmentaire pour plus de 20 000 euros par an, c'est rentable.

 noter, concernant les autoroutes : elles appartiennent toujours  l'tat et les tarifs sont ngocis avec l'tat. Ce qui a t "vendu", c'est une concession d'exploitation sur X annes avec un cahier des charges prsentant certaines contraintes.

----------


## CinePhil

> La diffrence entre l'tat et le priv, c'est que l'tat n'est pas l pour dgager des bnfices.


Il devrait !
Le dficit, c'est toi qui le paye... ou tes futurs arrires petits enfants, vu l'ampleur de la dette publique gnre par 45 ans de dficit budgtaire (plus de 2000 milliards d'euros cumuls).

J'ai lu plus haut que gnagnagna "c'est  cause de l'obligation des 3% de dficit". Ben 3% de dficit, c'est encore trop.
Certains pays arrivent  ne pas tre en dficit public (Suisse et Allemagne tout prs de nous). C'est donc possible et a permet de rduire la dette prcdemment accumule et de baisser les impts donc d'augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des citoyens. C'est tout simplement de la bonne gestion mais les politocards au pouvoir sont comme le patron de Jurassic Park : ils dpensent sans compter.

 Les finances publiques ne tarderont pas darriver  un complet dsarroi. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement quand ltat est charg de fournir tout  tous ? Le peuple sera cras dimpts, on fera emprunt sur emprunt ; aprs avoir puis le prsent, on dvorera lavenir 
Frdric Bastiat

----------


## Sodium

Le dficit public n'est un problme que lorsque l'tat dpend de banques prives (ce qui est malheureusement le cas) et tous les conomistes comptents et ont rpt en long et en large que la rgle des 3% est une connerie monumentale.

Les enfants vont devoir payer la dette... euh si tu perds de l'argent toi-mme parce que la privatisation entrane une hausse des prix en quoi est-ce mieux ?

La Suisse ou le Luxembourg se portent trs bien... oui, en vampirisant les revenus qui devraient revenir aux autres pays, super.

Quant  l'Allemagne, tu oublies peut-tre un peu vite qu'on a tout simplement annul leurs dettes abyssales aprs la deuxime guerre mondiale ? Ce qui tait la bonne chose  faire certes, mais prtendre que l'Allemagne se porte bien  la seule force de ses petits bras est un raisonnement un peu simpliste, pour ne pas dire compltement faux. Allemagne qui a d'ailleurs largement milit pour que la Grce fasse des sacrifices normes pour ponger sa dette, alors que l encore les conomistes avaient conclu que faire des concessions tait une bien meilleure solution, puisqu'un pays qui va  peu prs bien contribue  l'conomie internationale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dficit, c'est toi qui le paye... ou tes futurs arrires petits enfants, vu l'ampleur de la dette publique gnre par 45 ans de dficit budgtaire (plus de 2000 milliards d'euros cumuls).


 un moment les compteurs seront remis  zro. La dette est trop grosse.
La dette c'est de l'impt diffr.




> Ben 3% de dficit, c'est encore trop.


Parfois il faut investir pour relancer le truc, en principe les entreprises font des plans sur le long terme, elles se projettent sur plus d'un an.
C'est pas forcment grave d'tre en dficit sur plusieurs annes, si les investissements seront trs rentable dans le futur.




> Certains pays arrivent  ne pas tre en dficit public (Suisse et Allemagne tout prs de nous). C'est donc possible et a permet de rduire la dette prcdemment accumule et de baisser les impts donc d'augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des citoyens


C'est particulier comme pays, la Suisse on en parle pas, elle n'est pas dans l'UE, elle a sa propre monnaie.

L'Allemagne est une exception dans l'UE, mais c'est pas tellement un modle...
On ne peut pas faire comme l'Allemagne, on est trop diffrent, c'est une philosophie qui n'a rien  voir.
C'est facile pour eux, l'euro c'est le deutschmark en un peu moins fort, donc c'est particulirement adapt  leur conomie.
Ils exportent  fond mais leur voitures finiront par moins se vendre et l a va seffondrer.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'un pays fait quelque chose que n'importe quel autre pays peut faire pareil...

----------


## Sodium

Houla, Ryu2000 qui dit des trucs intelligent, je dois avoir t transporte dans une dimension parallle  ::aie::

----------


## rawsrc

Ecoute *Sodium*, je ne vais pas continuer  reprendre tes dires parce que tu vas croire que c'est de l'acharnement.

Juste deux conseils, arrte de croire que t'as toujours raison et surtout documente toi un peu avant de l'ouvrir.
En l'occurrence ici, ta logique enfonce la logique de gestion d'une socit et mme le bon sens. M'enfin, je te laisse  tes certitudes. Bonne continuation.

----------


## Sodium

Au lieu de rpter que je suis ignorante, fournis plutt des sources qui confirment ton point de vue, a sera plus productif. Je suis toujours ouverte  changer d'avis quand on me prouve que j'ai tort  :;): 

J'ai une mmoire des chiffres vraiment merdique, par contre j'absorbe trs bien le fond des contenus que je consulte, et les sujets politiques et scientifiques me passionnant, j'en absorbe un bon paquet.

----------


## tanaka59

On aurait du faire comme aux USA . Les autoroutes sont  page, la subtilit est que l'tat US ou les comts/tats garde la main sur les pages via des "syndicats mixte" . Bien que socit priv > marque  100 % sous contrle de l'tat. On est pas tomb dans le dogme du 100 % privatis  une entreprise priv . 

L'usager us paye un page sans avoir de rmunr des actionnaires, grosses nuance par rapport  l'usager franais !

----------


## Charvalos

> La Suisse ou le Luxembourg se portent trs bien... oui, en vampirisant les revenus qui devraient revenir aux autres pays, super.


Histoire de le dire encore une fois : le secret bancaire suisse n'existe plus depuis bientt 10 ans... Il faudrait vous mettre a en tte. Et mme depuis l'anne passe, les banques suisses font l'changes de donnes automatiques entre l'UE ainsi qu'avec les USA, le Canada et le Japon.

----------


## L33tige

> Il devrait !
> Le dficit, c'est toi qui le paye... ou tes futurs arrires petits enfants, vu l'ampleur de la dette publique gnre par 45 ans de dficit budgtaire (plus de 2000 milliards d'euros cumuls).
> 
> J'ai lu plus haut que gnagnagna "c'est  cause de l'obligation des 3% de dficit". Ben 3% de dficit, c'est encore trop.
> Certains pays arrivent  ne pas tre en dficit public (Suisse et Allemagne tout prs de nous). C'est donc possible et a permet de rduire la dette prcdemment accumule et de baisser les impts donc d'augmenter le pouvoir d'achat des citoyens. C'est tout simplement de la bonne gestion mais les politocards au pouvoir sont comme le patron de Jurassic Park : ils dpensent sans compter.
> 
>  Les finances publiques ne tarderont pas darriver  un complet dsarroi. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement quand ltat est charg de fournir tout  tous ? Le peuple sera cras dimpts, on fera emprunt sur emprunt ; aprs avoir puis le prsent, on dvorera lavenir 
> Frdric Bastiat


Alors, que ce soit la suisse, a ne marche que parceque justement il reste des pays comme nous, jveux dire, l'conomie a marche comme une balance, pour que a marche d'un cot a doit se vautrer de l'autre.

Je pourrais aussi dire qu'au Lux toutes nos routes sont publiques et toutes neuves, et ds que t'es  Metz c'est *nid de pouleLand* a n'avancerait  rien de dire a...

Quand  la dette publique elle est justement faite pour ne pas tre remboursable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand  la dette publique elle est justement faite pour ne pas tre remboursable.


Ouais mais c'est chiant, parce que les tats sont contraints de diminuer les dpenses publiques, par consquent la qualit des services diminues :
Grve des urgences : un tiers des services touchs

En plus il y a la banque centrale europenne qui faire tourner la planche  billet, l'inflation augmente trs vite.
a va faire trs mal de sortir de cette situation. Un jour il faudra payer pour ces dcennies de mauvaise gestion.

----------


## tanaka59

tonnement chaque pays rle contre les paradis fiscaux d'un autre . Pourtant je suis tonn de voir que ces mme gros pays les entretiennent :

USA : iles dans les carabes , Bahams, Keis , Iles Cayman ...
GB : iles anglos normandes , Mann , iles dans les carabes , Gibraltar, Malte
Turquie/ Grce : Chrype 
France  : Monaco
Espagne : Andorre 
Allemagne : Liechtenstein 
Italie : San Marino 
Chine : Macao et Hong Kong 
Australie : Nouvelle Zealand + iles dans pacifique
Japon : iles dans le pacifique

Il y aussi les tats " voisins " :

USA/Canada
France/Belgique
GB/Ireland
Espagne/Portugal
Italie/Suisse
Allemagne/Autriche
Turquie/Chypre
Arabie Saoudite/Emirat et Oman 
Russie / Kazakhstan
Japon / Core du Sud   

Souvent les millionnaires du "gros pays" planque les $$$$ chez le petit voisin ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

> Ouais mais c'est chiant, parce que les tats sont contraints de diminuer les dpenses publiques, par consquent la qualit des services diminues :
> Grve des urgences : un tiers des services touchs


Justement parce que l'on rembourse  des organismes privs dont le but est de faire de la thune.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Souvent les millionnaires du "gros pays" planque les $$$$ chez le petit voisin ...


Non mais l ce qui est pnible ce sont les entreprises qui s'organisent pour ne pas faire de bnfice l o les impts sont lev et de tout envoyer en Irlande ou au Pays-Bas parce qu'ils se sont arrang pour avoir un taux d'imposition extrmement bas.
Comment Starbucks chappe toujours aux impts en France malgr ses bnfices



> Le groupe Starbucks engrange des milliards de dollars de bnfices dans le monde sans payer, parfois, un centime d'euros d'impts dans les pays o il ralise ses ventes. C'est le cas en France, o la multinationale amricaine s'est mme longtemps dclare dficitaire. Un scandale notamment permis par la complicit de certains tats, dont la Suisse ou encore les Pays Bas...





> Justement parce que l'on rembourse  des organismes privs dont le but est de faire de la thune.


Ouais c'tait beaucoup mieux quand les franais pouvaient acheter des bons du trsor franais et que la banque de France pouvait crer sa monnaie... 
La France empruntait  la banque de France  taux bas (bon aujourd'hui la France emprunte pour encore moins, mais ce n'est pas intressant, les annes qui prcdent le sont).

A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?



> Cest plutt vrai. *Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, 1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne.* Et cette explosion est due en partie, cest exact, au poids des intrts. Car chaque anne depuis que *ltat est en dficit, donc depuis 1975, il emprunte sur les marchs pour payer ses dpenses courantes. Ces emprunts gnrent des intrts qui viennent saccumuler aux sommes dues.* Depuis plus de 20 ans, le remboursement de ces intrts avale chaque anne plus de 40 milliards. 
> *Quest-ce quon fait pour les payer ? On emprunte !* La dette produit donc de la dette. Lan dernier, par exemple, le dficit de ltat tait denviron 72 milliards mais on en a emprunt 200 pour combler le dficit, et rembourser dautres emprunts. Ces 200 milliards, il faudra les rembourser. On ne le ralise pas parce que, les taux dintrts sont tellement bas depuis quelques annes que mme si la dette augmente, le poids des intrts se maintient. On paie la mme chose aujourdhui que quand notre dette tait quatre fois moins leve en 1996. Mais si les taux remontaient ne serait-ce que dun point, lAgence France Trsor a fait le calcul : cela couterait deux milliards de plus la premire anne, puis quatre, huit, et 16 milliards dans 10 ans. Or qui la dtient cette dette ?  60%, des investisseurs trangers. Cest pour a que monsieur Cheminade parle doccupation. Ils voudront un jour tre rembourss.


Selon comment on regarde on peut dire que 2 147 milliards de dette il y a 1 350 milliards qui viennent des intrts qu'on doit aux banques.
a fait 62,88% en gros.

===
Cela dit cette histoire de taux ngatif c'est mauvais signe quand mme...
C'est bizarre comme concept "je vais prter 100  la France et elle va me rembourser 99".
Peut-tre qu'un jour une grosse banque comme la Deutsche Bank va seffondrer et a va faire effet domino et tout va se casser la gueule.
Les banques sont responsable de la crise conomique. (comme d'habitude...)

C'est plausible comme scnario que la Deutsche Bank fasse faillite.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

La dette c'est de l'impt immdiat, on paye les intrts le service de la dette et cie.

Vinci et cie on accepts de prendre  leur compte une dette en mme temps ques les autoroutes.
Mais ils ont touch le jackpot avec les autoroutes.
Ils ont virs tous les guichetiers.
Vinci refile des contrats de constructions et d'entretient   sa filiale BTP.
Ils ont fait une belle  marge, ils demandent mme  prolonger la concession

----------


## Namica

Et zut,
A quand, pour commencer, une uniformisation de la fiscalit au niveau europen ?
Ensuite,  quand cette extension au niveau mondial ?
Les "paradis fiscaux" peuvent tre aids autrement que par ces biais.

Lingnierie fiscale est la plus grosse injustice de notre poque.
Et les GAFA vivent de cela, grce aux actionnaires, donc, grce  nos fonds de pension, donc grce  nous...

----------


## Ryu2000

> A quand, pour commencer, une uniformisation de la fiscalit au niveau europen ?


a n'arrivera jamais, ce qui concerne la fiscalit doit tre *vot  l'unanimit* et les pays suivants sont des paradis fiscaux :
- Luxembourg
- Irlande
- Pays-Bas
- Malte
Paradis fiscaux dans l'UE: Oxfam pingle Luxembourg, Irlande, Malte et Pays-Bas
Il suffit d'un vote contre pour que a ne passe pas.

Sur 27 pays membres de l'UE, il y en aura toujours 1 pour tre contre.
Et mme la France serait contre car les impts sont lev et si on faisait une uniformisation les impts baisseraient en France.
Les impts en Europe



> Les recettes fiscales sont ainsi suprieures  40% du PIB dans 7 tats membres, comme le Danemark (46,4 %), la France (45,6 %) ou encore la Sude et la Finlande (44,1%). Alors qu'en Roumanie, en Bulgarie ou encore en Lituanie, qui comptent parmi les tats membres les moins dvelopps, elles reprsentent moins de 30% du PIB.


Il n'y aura jamais d'uniformisation fiscale dans l'UE.




> Ensuite,  quand cette extension au niveau mondial ?


Vous tes beaucoup trop utopiste.
Les puissants de ce monde masquent leur patrimoine, en passant par des socits crans dans des paradis fiscaux.
Vous vous rappelez un peu des Panama Papers ?
Ce n'est que la partie merge de l'iceberg.

Il est possible que Macron masque son patrimoine.
M. Macron a bien claqu un Smic par jour pendant 3 ans ! (+ 25 questions  lui poser sur des bizarreries sur son patrimoine)



> M. Macron, vous avez gagn (surtout chez Rothschild) ≈ 2,7 millions deuros bruts entre 2011 et 2013, soit ≈ 1,4 million deuros nets aprs impts. Vous dclarez un patrimoine quasi nul en 2014. Cela signifierait une dilapidation denviron 1 SMIC PAR JOUR durant 3 ans. Votre porte-parole a indiqu que vous aviez  pas mal dpens . Pourriez-vous vous expliquer, et justifier la ralit et la composition de ces dpenses ?





> Lingnierie fiscale est la plus grosse injustice de notre poque.


Il y a des spcialistes pour exploiter les failles et faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale. (les Panama Papers c'tait majoritairement lgal).
Offshore : ce qui est lgal, ce qui ne lest pas



> Si le terme  offshore  est souvent synonyme dopacit et de fraude fiscale, ces structures offshore ne le sont pas toujours. Cest mme souvent tout le principe : jouer sur les failles rglementaires afin de pratiquer lvasion fiscale lgale. Mais dans dautres cas il sagit bien de fraude. Petit point pratique sur ce qui est lgal et ce qui ne lest pas.

----------


## CinePhil

> A quand, pour commencer, une uniformisation de la fiscalit au niveau europen ?


Dans quel sens l'uniformisation ?
Celui de la France, le champion du monde des prlvements obligatoires ?  ::roll::  ::weird::  ::calim2::  ::aie:: 




> Ensuite,  quand cette extension au niveau mondial ?


Surtout pas, ni mme au niveau europen. Les pays bien grs et qui ont une fiscalit plus douce n'ont pas  subir celle des pays dpensiers comme la France.




> Les "paradis fiscaux" peuvent tre aids autrement que par ces biais.


Il n'y a de paradis fiscaux que parce qu'il y a des enfers fiscaux. La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?  ::mrgreen:: 
https://www.bastiat.net/enfer-et-par...dnZt0aQbhsifjk




> Lingnierie fiscale est la plus grosse injustice de notre poque.


Non. C'est de la rsistance  l'oppression fiscale et la rsistance  l'oppression est le quatrime des "droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'Homme" (Art. 2 de la DDHC de 1789)




> Et les GAFA vivent de cela


Non, ils vivent de leur business avant tout
Si vous n'aimez pas les GAFA, n'achetez pas chez eux et n'utilisez pas leurs produits ; ce ne sont pas des monopoles ; vous avez le choix !




> grce aux actionnaires, donc, grce  nos fonds de pension, donc grce  nous...


Heureusement qu'il y a des actionnaires qui investissent dans les entreprises !

----------


## Sodium

Ce qui est rigolo avec les ultra-libraux c'est qu'ils persistent  s'enfoncer dans leurs dlires alors que les conomistes tout comme les sociologues ont prouv par A + B que le modle de socit qu'ils dfendent ne peut absolument pas fonctionner  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Ce qui est rigolo avec les ultra-libraux c'est qu'ils persistent  s'enfoncer dans leurs dlires alors que les conomistes tout comme les sociologues ont prouv par A + B que le modle de socit qu'ils dfendent ne peut absolument pas fonctionner


Parce que un des credo de leur modle, c'est que si a ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas encore all assez loin

----------


## Ryu2000

> Celui de la France, le champion du monde des prlvements obligatoires ?


On croirait entendre Edouard Philippe...
La France est-elle vraiment le pays dEurope o les impts et taxes sont les plus lourds ?



> * Notre pays atteint aujourdhui une forme de tolrance fiscale zro. Nous devons baisser, et baisser plus vite, les impts.  Cest lune des conclusions que tire le Premier ministre Edouard Philippe*, suite  la synthse du grand dbat national, ce 8 avril. La France est-elle vraiment le pays dEurope le plus  trangl  par les taxes, comme le martle le Medef ?  lexamen des chiffres, le tableau est bien plus nuanc : *les recettes issues de limpt sur la fortune taient, jusquen 2017 et proportionnellement au PIB, parmi les plus importantes dEurope, mais les impts sur le revenu ou la consommation ny sont pas si levs par rapport  nos voisins*. Quant aux cotisations, qui reprsentent une part importante de la richesse nationale, elles constituent un salaire diffr et non un impt, qui permet de financer notre systme de protection sociale.


Mais effectivement, selon comment on regarde effectivement la France est trs tax :
La France devient le pays le plus tax au monde, selon l'OCDE




> Surtout pas, ni mme au niveau europen. Les pays bien grs et qui ont une fiscalit plus douce n'ont pas  subir celle des pays dpensiers comme la France.


Il faudrait interdire aux Pays Bas et  l'Irlande de ngocier le taux d'imposition avec des grosses entreprises.
Il y a des entreprises qui font du bnfice dans plein de pays et qui s'arrangent pour payer le minimum d'impt grce  l'Irlande, a fait un peu chier...




> Il n'y a de paradis fiscaux que parce qu'il y a des enfers fiscaux. La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?


C''est impossible, la France est un pays social, il y a la scurit sociale, la retraite, le RSA, il y a beaucoup trop de fonctionnaires (certains sont hyper utile : infirmire, institutrice, gendarme, technicien de surface, et y'en a d'autres qui servent  rien et qui cotent trop cher : dputs, snateurs, ministres, etc).

La classe moyenne est oblig de payer des taxes et des impts  fond pour financer les services publics.




> Non. C'est de la rsistance  l'oppression fiscale et la rsistance  l'oppression


Faire des milliards de bnfice et ne payer quasiment aucun impt a ne fait pas parti des droits de l'homme.




> Si vous n'aimez pas les GAFA, n'achetez pas chez eux et n'utilisez pas leurs produits ; ce ne sont pas des monopoles ; vous avez le choix !


C'est quand mme chaud de se passer de Microsoft et Google.
YouTube est le premier site de vido, et on a souvent besoin de Windows, Excel, Word. Dailymotion et LibreOffice c'est un peu moins marrant...
Et comment on fait sans Android ?




> Ce qui est rigolo avec les ultra-libraux c'est qu'ils persistent  s'enfoncer dans leurs dlires alors que les conomistes tout comme les sociologues ont prouv par A + B que le modle de socit qu'ils dfendent ne peut absolument pas fonctionner


Ce n'est pas une question de sociologie...
En fait a peut fonctionner, mais ce ne serait pas la France.
On peut tout privatiser : plus de scurit sociale, plus de retraite, plus de RSA, plus d'coles publiques, plus dhpitaux publiques, plus de routes publiques et l c'est le mode survie pour tout le monde sauf les riches. (c'est le rve amricain ^^)
Et a fait chier de devoir payer ton abonnement aux pompiers sinon en cas d'incendie ils laissent cramer ta maison...

Avec la rgle des 3% le gouvernement est contraint de baisser les dpenses publiques, les infirmires et les pompiers sont au bout du rouleau.

En France un jeune d'une famille ultra modeste peut aller jusqu'au BAC+8, il touchera des bourses, il ne paiera pas son inscription  la FAC.
En France quand on te diagnostic un cancer tu ne paies pas ta chimiothrapie !

Comme dans la chanson :



> droite on pense que les chmeurs,
> ils devraient pas fumer, a donne le cancer,
> et *le cancer il faut l'interdire  ceux
> qui peuvent pas se payer eux-mme leur chimio et leur perruque.*
> 
> * gauche on pense que le cancer,
> a doit tre accessible  tous*
> sinon c'est contraire au principe de l'galit,
> qui est  la base de nos valeurs rpublicaines.

----------


## Bruno

*Taxe GAFA : Macron dclare que la France et les tats-Unis sont parvenus  un accord,*
*pour mettre fin  cette impasse concernant une taxe franaise sur les grandes entreprises de l'Internet*

Les ngociateurs franais et amricains ont conclu un accord temporaire sur la taxe numrique franaise, en attendant une solution internationale. Concrtement, l'administration fiscale franaise regarderait combien les entreprises ont pay avec la taxe Gafa, et combien elles auraient d payer avec la formule de la taxe internationale. Si jamais il y a une diffrence en dfaveur des entreprises, on procderait  des remboursements. 


Pour rappel, le gouvernement amricain avait qualifi la taxe GAFA (acronyme dsignant les gants Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple)  dextrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis . Daprs ladministration Trump, quelle que soit la manire dont elles sont prsentes, la base thorique des taxes europennes sur les services numriques que certains pays membres de lUE, notamment la France, veulent imposer aux grandes entreprises de lInternet communment dsignes par le sigle GAFA est mal conue.

Plutt ce mois, les entreprises Google dAlphabet Inc., Facebook Inc et Amazon.com Inc. et les principales associations commerciales avaient tmoign contre la taxe lors d'une audience devant le bureau du reprsentant amricain au Commerce et d'autres reprsentants du gouvernement. 

Dans une rcente sortie, Jennifer McCloskey, vice-prsidente des politiques au Conseil de l'industrie des technologies de l'information, qui reprsente Amazon, Facebook, Apple Inc., Google et bien d'autres entreprises, a dclar : la taxe  reprsente un prcdent troublant, s'carte inutilement du progrs vers des politiques fiscales internationales stables et durables et peut affecter de faon disproportionne les socits amricaines ayant leur sige aux tats-Unis .

Le compromis conclu ces jours lors du sommet du G7 entre le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, et le conseiller conomique de Donald Trump  la Maison-Blanche, Larry Kudlow, envisage de rembourser aux entreprises la diffrence entre un impt franais et un mcanisme planifi par l'OCDE.

Les Franais  veulent un accord et nous verrons si nous y arrivons. Nous sommes proches , a ajout le prsident amricain, qui entre en vigueur en France cette anne. La question aurait t aborde lors d'une rencontre samedi entre le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin et le ministre franais de l'conomie Bruno Le Maire, qui a reu son homologue dans sa maison de Saint-Pe-sur-Nivelle, un village situ  quelques kilomtres de Biarritz.

Le compromis aurait t pris  la suite de la menace de Donald Trump de mettre en place une taxe distincte sur les importations de vin franais, a dclar une source proche des ngociations. La taxe franaise de 3 % s'applique aux revenus tirs des services numriques gnrs par les entreprises ayant un chiffre d'affaires franais suprieur  25 millions d'euros (27,86 millions de dollars) et 750 millions d'euros (830 millions de dollars) dans le monde.

Par contre, les responsables amricains se plaignent de ce qu'elle cible injustement des entreprises amricaines telles que Facebook, Google et Amazon. Ils sont actuellement en mesure de raliser des bnfices dans des pays  faible taux d'imposition, tels que l'Irlande et le Luxembourg, quel que soit le pays d'origine des revenus.

Cette taxe est  trs imparfaite , a reconnu dimanche  Biarritz Emmanuel Macron, en rappelant que ce dispositif, de nature temporaire, disparatrait ds l'entre en vigueur d'un accord entre les pays de l'OCDE.  C'est beaucoup plus intelligent d'avoir une taxation internationale , a-t-il expliqu.

Depuis plusieurs mois, les travaux se sont acclrs au sein de l'OCDE, o 134 pays discutent du futur cadre  mettre en place pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale des multinationales du numrique.
 Je suis ouvert  la discussion sur la manire dont nous pouvons y parvenir". Mais "nous devons faire quelque chose pour taxer de manire juste et approprie les activits en ligne , a dclar samedi le Premier ministre britannique Boris Johnson.

*Mise  jour du 26/08/2019*

 La France et les tats-Unis sont parvenus  un accord pour mettre fin  cette impasse relative  une taxe franaise sur les grandes entreprises de l'Internet , a dclar ce lundi le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron.

Pour rappel, suite  l'adoption rcente par la France d'une loi imposant une taxe de 3 % sur les revenus gnrs par les services numriques en France, le prsident amricain Donald Trump avait menac de riposter en appliquant des mesures tarifaires. En effet, M. Macro a soutenu devant les journalistes que les entreprises qui paient l'impt auront la possibilit de dduire le montant acquitt une fois qu'une nouvelle entente internationale aura t conclue l'an prochain sur la faon de taxer les socits de l'Internet.

 Nous avons fait beaucoup de travail sur une base bilatrale, et nous avons un accord pour surmonter les difficults entre nous , a dclar M. Macron aux journalistes, s'exprimant aux cts du prsident amricain Donald Trump  l'issue d'un sommet du G7 qui s'est tenu dans le sud-ouest de la France.

Source : Reuters - Reuters (MAJ)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous cette loi ?

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cet accord ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que cette loi cible injustement des entreprises amricaines ?

 ::fleche::  Comment apprciez-vous la raction de Trump, qui menace de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : les leaders de l'industrie de la tech trouvent que la taxe numrique franaise nuit  la rforme fiscale mondiale, et qu'elle mrite une rponse proportionne de la part des USA

 ::fleche::  Google, Facebook, Amazon vont tmoigner aux tats-Unis contre la taxe numrique franaise, que le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur a qualifie de  draisonnable 

 ::fleche::  Le Snat franais approuve la taxe alors que les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur ces prlvements numriques destins aux Gafa

----------


## Sodium

> Ce n'est pas une question de sociologie...
> En fait a peut fonctionner, mais ce ne serait pas la France.
> On peut tout privatiser : plus de scurit sociale, plus de retraite, plus de RSA, plus d'coles publiques, plus dhpitaux publiques, plus de routes publiques et l c'est le mode survie pour tout le monde sauf les riches. (c'est le rve amricain ^^)
> Et a fait chier de devoir payer ton abonnement aux pompiers sinon en cas d'incendie ils laissent cramer ta maison...


C'est bien une question de sociologie et de psychologie, car dans le cas contraire des verrous se mettraient automatiquement en place permettant de ne pas arriver  des situations pareilles.

On serait en droit de supposer qu'une personne ayant plus sur son compte que le PIB de pas mal de pays se dirait  un moment "c'est bon, j'ai assez de fric pour permettre  ma famille de vivre richement sur un bon millier de gnrations, il serait peut-tre temps de penser un peu  ceux qui crvent de faim et d'arrter de magouiller pour que personne ne voit la couleur de mon argent  part les banquiers off-shore".

Mais non, d'abord parce que c'est dans la nature humaine et mme volutive de penser avant tout  sa propre gueule et  celle de ses plus proches quitte  laisser crever les autres, ensuite parce que le cerveau humain est dans un besoin constant de se rationaliser et de justifier ses actes. Un milliardaire ne se dit donc pas qu'il est une crevure mais qu'il a travaill trs dur pour en arriver l (mme si on sait que la russite personnellement est trs peu corrle  un effort rel fourni) et que les autres n'ont qu' se sortir les doigts du cul pour en faire autant, sans mme parler des nombreux biais cognitifs tels que l'aversion  la perte qui empchent de prendre des dcisions raisonnes.

Donc on ne peut pas compter sur l'humain ni sur le capitalisme pour s'autorguler, donc il faut des tats puissants avec des rgles strictes, et malheureusement on n'a pas a.

----------


## Jarodd

On avait dj baiss notre froc, au lieu d'aller chercher l'argent que les GAFAM cachaient dans les paradis fiscaux nos dputs godillots ont prfr instaur cette taxe de 3% qui rapporte bien moins que l'argent qui s'est vad.
Et maintenant on rebaisse encore notre froc devant Trump qui fait les gros yeux ! On est vraiment des caniches sans courage.

Merci Macron !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc on ne peut pas compter sur l'humain ni sur le capitalisme pour s'autorguler, donc il faut des tats puissants avec des rgles strictes, et malheureusement on n'a pas a.


"Un tat puissant" a sonne un peu comme une dictature.
Aprs c'est vrai que sous Mussolini il n'y avait pas de mafia ^^

Il existe des chefs d'tats puissant, par exemple :


 Seul Poutine peut intimider un milliardaire comme Oleg Deripaska pour le forcer  r-ouvrir une usine 

C'est compliqu de trouver une solution pour que les grosses entreprises paient leurs taxes et impts correctement...




> On est vraiment des caniches sans courage.


L en loccurrence la France se bat, les autres pays n'essaient pas de taxer les GAFAM...
J'ai dj vu la France plus soumise aux USA que a.
L'administration amricaine trouve que le projet est extrmement discriminatoire  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis .




> au lieu d'aller chercher l'argent que les GAFAM cachaient dans les paradis fiscaux


On ne peut pas rcuprer l'argent que les entreprises n'ont pas pay en impts.
Ce qu'on fait les entreprises est lgal, elles ont utilis les lois pour payer leurs impts dans des pays comme le Luxembourg ou l'Irlande.

Comment Google a vit de payer des impts sur 20 milliards d'euros grce au "sandwich hollandais"



> Le gant amricain a utilis *une mthode d'optimisation fiscale lgale*, bien connue des trafiquants de drogue, afin de transfrer 20 milliards d'euros vers un paradis fiscal, chappant ainsi  l'impt sur les bnfices.


Combien d'impts paient les GAFA en France et comment l'tat va-t-il les taxer ?



> Pour minimiser les impts qu'ils paient, en France et en Europe, les GAFA utilisent un procd - lgal -, bien connu: l'optimisation fiscale. Dans un environnement conomique mondialis, *ils profitent en effet des disparits du systme fiscal europen et transfrent de manire artificielle leur activit dans des pays o la fiscalit est plus accueillante, comme l'Irlande ou le Luxembourg*. L'Irlande, pays dans lequel Apple bnficie notamment de dispositions particulires, a ainsi le plus faible taux d'imposition des socits des pays les plus avancs (12,5 %).
> 
> Un exemple rcent illustre ce procd d'optimisation fiscale. Selon des documents soumis  la Chambre de commerce nerlandaise, cits par le quotidien financier nerlandais FD, *Google (groupe Alphabet ) a en effet fait transiter 19,9 milliards d'euros en 2017 vers les Bermudes, un paradis fiscal, via une socit cran base aux Pays-Bas*, dans le cadre d'un arrangement permettant au moteur de recherche amricain de faire baisser les impts pays  l'tranger.


Les entreprises peuvent lgalement organiser leur dficit dans les pays o les taxes sont levs, tout envoyer au Pays-Bas et on ne peut rien faire contre a...
L'ide du gouvernement n'est pas bte, au lieu de regarder le bnficie ou regarde le chiffre d'affaire.

----------


## CinePhil

> Ce qui est rigolo avec les ultra-libraux c'est qu'ils persistent  s'enfoncer dans leurs dlires alors que les conomistes tout comme les sociologues ont prouv par A + B que le modle de socit qu'ils dfendent ne peut absolument pas fonctionner


L'ultralibralisme est un pouvantail plant par les tatistes pour effrayer les moutontribuables !  ::mrgreen:: 

Des preuves ? O a ?
De la part de quels conomistes ? Piketout ? Le nouveau Marx qui veut voler du fric  tout le monde ?
De la part de sociologues ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## CinePhil

> Parce que un des credo de leur modle, c'est que si a ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas encore all assez loin


C'est c'est plutt le credo des socialo-communistes de tous poils : "L'URSS, mais ce n'tait pas le vrai communisme, voyons !"  ::ptdr:: 

Alors que le socialo-communisme a chou et continue d'chouer partout o il a t essay et qu'il a toujours conduit  la dictature, le libralisme n'a jamais t vraiment essay nulle-part.

 moins que vous viviez dans un monde parallle ? Auquel cas il faut me dire comment aller dans votre monde o c'est le libralisme qui est le principe de socit en vigueur !  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour rappel, le libralisme consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce qu'on veut avec ce qu'on a sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.
Et ces "droits naturels et imprescriptibles" sont ceux dcrits dans l'article 2 de la DDHC de 1789 : "Libert, proprit, sret et rsistance  l'oppression".

C'est  dire qu'au plus, s'il y a un tat, il ne s'occupe que des fonctions rgaliennes : scurit, justice et diplomatie.
On peut ajouter, comme Frdric Bastiat, la gestion des proprits communes (routes, ponts, voies navigables...) :

<<  En principe, il suffit que le gouvernement ait pour instrument ncessaire la force pour que nous sachions enfin quels sont les services privs qui peuvent tre lgitimement convertis en services publics. Ce sont ceux qui ont pour objet le maintien de toutes les liberts, de toutes les proprits, de tous les droits individuels, la prvention des dlits et des crimes, en un mot, tout ce qui concerne la scurit publique.

Les gouvernements ont encore une autre mission.

En tous pays, il y a quelques proprits communes, des biens dont tous les citoyens jouissent par indivis, des rivires, des forts, des routes. Par contre, et malheureusement, il y a aussi des dettes. Il appartient au gouvernement dadministrer cette portion active et passive du domaine public.

Enfin, de ces deux attributions en dcoule une autre : Celle de percevoir les contributions indispensables  la bonne excution des services publics.

Ainsi :
- Veiller  la scurit publique,
- Administrer le domaine commun,
- Percevoir les contributions ;

Tel est, je crois, le cercle rationnel dans lequel doivent tre circonscrites ou ramenes les attributions gouvernementales. >>
Frdric Bastiat - Harmonies conomiques - chapitre 17 : Services privs, service public

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *Taxe GAFA : Macron dclare que la France et les tats-Unis sont parvenus  un accord,*


Comme un dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours

----------


## Jarodd

> On ne peut pas rcuprer l'argent que les entreprises n'ont pas pay en impts.
> Ce qu'on fait les entreprises est lgal, elles ont utilis les lois pour payer leurs impts dans des pays comme le Luxembourg ou l'Irlande.


Oui oui, on connait la chanson, elles ne font rien d'illgal.
Et au lieu de faire une loi leur empchant ces montages complexes destins  payer des miettes en comparaison  ce qu'elles devraient, on cre... une nouvelle taxe. Ca, c'est moderne et disruptif !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et au lieu de faire une loi leur empchant ces montages complexes


La France peut proposer  ce qu'on change les choses mais ce sera refus car dans l'UE les dcisions qui concernent la fiscalit doivent tre vot  l'unanimit (si il y a 1 pays sur 27 qui n'est pas d'accord c'est mort).

Pourquoi la Sude refuse une taxe Gafa europenne



> Le royaume nordique, qui figure pourtant parmi les champions des prlvements, ne veut pas entendre parler d'une taxation des gants du numrique et empche l'Union europenne d'avancer sur le dossier.


Le montage n'est pas si compliqu :
Starbucks ne paye toujours pas dimpts en France, par Jamal Henni



> Concrtement, pour dgrader sa rentabilit en France, *Starbucks plombe dlibrment ses comptes en lui faisant payer moult charges et redevances*. Dabord, la filiale franaise doit payer des royalties sur une multitude de choses: la marque, le logo, le business plan, les recettes de cuisine, lameublement, lagencement des magasins et mme latmosphre dgage par les magasins Au total, *ces royalties slvent  6% du chiffre daffaires, soit au total 50 millions deuros depuis linstallation en France.*
> 
> Durant ses premires annes, *la filiale a aussi d payer une redevance (slevant  2% du chiffre daffaires) pour recevoir une assistance en matire de gestion*. Elle payait aussi des redevances verses pour les logiciels informatiques, lassistance juridique, la formation
> 
> De plus, elle *doit verser  la maison-mre une somme forfaitaire de 25.000 dollars  louverture de chaque magasin*, soit environ 2 millions de dollars cumuls depuis lorigine.
> 
> En outre, elle doit se financer en empruntant de largent, pas  la banque du coin de la rue, mais  une filiale du groupe base aux Pays-Bas, Starbucks Coffee EMEA BV. En 2016, la filiale franaise lui a ainsi emprunt 6 millions deuros,  un taux Euribor 3 mois augment de 2,5%.  titre de comparaison, la maison-mre dispose de lignes de crdit bien moins chres ( un taux de Libor plus 0,565%).
> 
> Enfin, *tous les magasins sont obligs dacheter le caf, le th, les tasses, la nourriture, ou encore les serviettes en papier,  une socit nerlandaise, Starbucks Manufacturing EMEA BV*. Cest elle qui soccupe aussi de torrfier les grains consomms en Europe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La France peut proposer  ce qu'on change les choses mais ce sera refus car dans l'UE les dcisions qui concernent la fiscalit doivent tre vot  l'unanimit (si il y a 1 pays sur 27 qui n'est pas d'accord c'est mort)


Et encore une fois  cot de la plaque le Ryu ! 
On ne parle pas de l'Europe dans ce cas, mais de rgles internationales, donc de l'OMC, de l'OCDE voire du FMI.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> rgles internationales


Donc encore plus difficile  changer...
Il est impossible d'interdire les 5 mthodes pour crer du dficit qui apparaissent dans ma citation.

----------


## halaster08

> Il est impossible d'interdire les 5 mthodes pour crer du dficit qui apparaissent dans ma citation.


Et pourquoi a serait impossible ?
C'est clairement un cas d'abus et/ou de surfacturation entre filiale et maison mre d'une mme entreprise, il suffirait de ne pas compter ces dpenses (ni les profits de l'autre cot bien sr) dans le calcul des bnfices imposable

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc encore plus difficile  changer...
> Il est impossible d'interdire les 5 mthodes pour crer du dficit qui apparaissent dans ma citation.


Tu peux nous expliquer en quoi c'est impossible ? Pour affirmer cela, tu dois avoir des lments en bton.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense qu'il y aura toujours un systme de redevance et de royalties, il faudra toujours redonner un peu d'argent  la maison mre.
Bon courage pour changer cette rgle  l'chelle internationale.
De toute faon si ces failles n'existaient pas les entreprises en exploiteraient d'autres.

----------


## L33tige

> "Un tat puissant" a sonne un peu comme une dictature.
> Aprs c'est vrai que sous Mussolini il n'y avait pas de mafia ^^
> 
> Il existe des chefs d'tats puissant, par exemple :
> 
> 
>  Seul Poutine peut intimider un milliardaire comme Oleg Deripaska pour le forcer  r-ouvrir une usine 
> 
> C'est compliqu de trouver une solution pour que les grosses entreprises paient leurs taxes et impts correctement...
> ...


Il y avait de la mafia sous musso, c'est d'ailleurs certains parrains locaux qui aidaient les poches de rsistances et les soldats amricains originaires de Sicile une fois arrivs en Italie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense ...


OK ! C'est ton opinion. Mais, tu as dit que c'tait impossible de modifier les rgles. Tu n'as pas dit "je pense que c'est impossible". Pour affirmer de manire aussi premptoire une telle chose, tu dois forcment te baser sur des lments solides, des sources infaillibles. C'est a que je te demande d'exposer.

Parce que si c'est juste ton avis, ton sentiment, autant te dire que a a autant d'intrt qu'un pet de mouche, et que l'on s'en passe trs bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y avait de la mafia sous musso


Sous Mussolini la Mafia tait moins puissante.

Quand Mussolini voulait faire croire  la mort de la Mafia



> * lpoque pourtant, la mise en faillite  certes, partielle  de la Mafia par le rgime de Benito Mussolini est pourtant bien relle*. La grande inimiti entre le dictateur fasciste et lorganisation criminelle sicilienne nat deux ans plus tt, en mai 1924.
> 
> La lgende raconte que le  Duce , en visite  Piana dei Greci, aurait t vex par une remarque de Francesco Cuccia, qui cumule alors deux mandats (pas forcment incompatibles) : maire de la ville, et patron de la Mafia locale. Ce dernier aurait souffl  Mussolini :  Pourquoi cette escorte policire ? Ici tu es avec moi, sous ma protection , protection que le chef dtat aurait refuse, vex de voir son autorit remise en doute.
> 
> Quelques jours plus tard, Mussolini prononce un discours  ce sujet  Palerme, rapport le 7 mai 1924 par Le Sicle :
>  Il a dclar que son voyage est surtout un plerinage d'amour et de reconnaissance. Il l'effectue, a-t-il dit, pour mieux connatre personnellement le problme de la Sicile, et qu'il veut absolument rsoudre.
> 
> Lorsque la libert n'est pas sauvegarde par l'ordre, a-t-il ajout, elle devient la licence. On ne peut diriger une nation sans avoir un poignet dacier.


Je pense qu'en France parfois il y a des liens entre PS / UMP / LREM et des "mafias".
Les gangsters et la Rpublique : mariage et draison



> Entre les dboires judiciaires dun Dassault  Corbeil et les ternels rglements de comptes marseillais, on retrouve une mme matrice historique : les liaisons dangereuses quentretiennent le pouvoir et les bandits. Tel est le constat, implacable, qui simpose avec "Les gangsters et la Rpublique", une enqute de notre collaborateur Frdric Ploquin, livre sous la forme dune srie documentaire vnement en trois pisodes et prochainement diffus sur France 5, coupl  un ouvrage non moins indispensable.


Grard Faur : Pasqua ne pouvait quand mme pas se mouiller pour un meurtrier




> Nia nia nia


T'tais pas cens m'ignorer ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'tais pas cens m'ignorer ?


Non !  ::D: 

Et, je vais continuer  te mettre des points sur les "i" !  :8-):

----------


## marsupial

> "Un tat puissant" a sonne un peu comme une dictature.
> Aprs c'est vrai que sous Mussolini il n'y avait pas de mafia ^^


La mafia tait au service de Mussolini et continuait ses trafics. N'importe quel historien te le dira. Tout comme en URSS il existait une mafia. En Italie, elle a trahi Mussolini au dbarquement des allis en Sicile et s'est achet une vertue de la dernire heure en cooprant avec les allis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> continuait ses trafics.


C'tait plus difficile pour la mafia sous Mussolini, elle avait la vie plus facile avant et aprs.
Cosa nostra - Le rgime fasciste de Mussolini



> Le rgime fasciste de Mussolini
> *En 1925, Benito Mussolini lana une campagne visant  dtruire la mafia et  exercer un contrle fasciste sur la vie sicilienne.* La mafia menaait, sapait sa puissance en Sicile, et une campagne russie aurait pour consquence de renforcer la lgitimation et la mise en place de son pouvoir. C'tait une opration dont les retombes pouvaient tre trs positives pour l'image du fascisme, et qui pouvait galement fournir une excuse pour rprimer ses opposants politiques sur l'le, puisque de nombreux politiciens siciliens avaient des liens mafieux.
> 
> En tant que Premier ministre, Mussolini avait visit la Sicile en mai 1924 et travers Piana dei Greci, o il avait t reu par le maire, patron de la mafia, Francesco Cuccia.  un moment, Cuccia s'tonna de l'escorte policire de Mussolini, et lui chuchota  l'oreille :  Vous tes avec moi, vous tes sous ma protection. De quoi avez vous besoin de tous ces flics ? . Quand Mussolini eut rejet l'offre de protection de Cuccia, celui-ci donna le mot d'ordre aux villageois de ne pas assister au discours de Mussolini. Mussolini se sentit humili et outrag.
> 
> La remarque imprudente de Cuccia est passe dans l'histoire comme le catalyseur de la guerre de Mussolini contre la mafia. *Lorsque Mussolini eut tabli fermement son pouvoir, il nomma Cesare Mori, le prfet ( de fer ) de Palerme en octobre 1925 et lui accorda des pouvoirs spciaux pour lutter contre la mafia.* Mori forma une petite arme de policiers, de carabiniers et de miliciens, qui passait de ville en ville, pour entourer les suspects. Pour contraindre les suspects  se rendre, ils prenaient leurs familles en otage, vendaient leurs biens ou faisaient publiquement abattre leur btail. En 1928, plus de 11 000 suspects avaient t arrts. Les confessions taient parfois extorques sous la torture et les coups. Certains mafieux qui avaient t du ct des perdants de querelles mafieuses cooprrent volontairement avec les procureurs, afin, peut-tre, d'obtenir protection et vengeance. Les charges d'association mafieuse furent gnralement adresses  des paysans pauvres, aux gabellotti (locataires de ferme), mais furent vites lorsqu'il s'agissait de grands propritaires terriens. Beaucoup furent jugs en groupe. Plus de 1 200 furent condamns et emprisonns et d'autres exils (en exil intrieur) sans procs. Beaucoup de mafiosi fuirent  ltranger pour chapper  l'emprisonnement.
> 
> Des rsultats tangibles
> En 1927, Mussolini crie victoire ; Mori, lui-mme, se vante d'avoir ramen le nombre de meurtres en Sicile occidentale de 278 en 1924  25 en 1928 (en fait il y en aurait tout de mme eu une bonne centaine pour cette anne).
> ...


En parlant de mafia aux USA, vous avez dj vu "Il tait une fois en Amrique" de Sergio Leone ? C'est pas la mafia sicilienne mais c'est quand mme intressant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La mafia tait au service de Mussolini et continuait ses trafics. N'importe quel historien te le dira. Tout comme en URSS il existait une mafia. En Italie, elle a trahi Mussolini au dbarquement des allis en Sicile et s'est achet une vertue de la dernire heure en cooprant avec les allis.


En fait, le gouvernement des USA a "ngoci" avec la Mafia amricaine (dont les origines taient siciliennes et qui avaient des liens trs forts avec les parrains siciliens) pour faciliter le dbarquement US en Italie. Je vous laisse chercher ce que la mafia amricaine a gagn dans cette ngociation.  :;):

----------


## cecedu26

C'est coherent, au nom du fric on condamne la planete et l'avenir de nos enfants (mais tant que c'est bon pour le business ce n'est pas grave).

----------


## Ryu2000

> au nom du fric on condamne la planete et l'avenir de nos enfants


D'aprs les collapsologues a va tre la fin d'un monde, mais ce ne sera pas la fin du monde, il va y avoir une priode difficile mais certains vont survivre.
Il faudrait 5.2 plantes  lhumanit si tous les hommes vivaient comme un Australien


Si l'ensemble des tres humains avait le niveau de vie d'un indien il y aurait suffisamment de ressource pour tout le monde, donc nous devrions tendre vers moins de consommation, mais a ne risque pas d'arriver, on consommera jusqu'au krach.

----------


## CinePhil

> Il faudrait 5.2 plantes  lhumanit si tous les hommes vivaient comme un Australien


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

C'est fou comme certains avalent des normits pareilles comme leur petit djeuner !  ::mrgreen:: 

Le  jour du dpassement , une thorie mensongre
Le jour du dpassement sous-estime lingniosit humaine
Dpasser le dpassement : ce que nous apprend la nature




> au nom du fric


Si tu n'aimes pas le fric, donne-le moi !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le  jour du dpassement , une thorie mensongre


Peut-tre que le jour du dpassement est un peu critiquable, mais par contre c'est vrai qu'*il n'y a pas assez de ressources pour que 7 milliards d'individus vivent comme des tasuniens*.
Toutes les familles ne peuvent pas avoir une maison, des voitures, des tv, des ordinateurs, des smartphones, des tablettes.

Des familles de 21 pays prennent la pose devant une semaine de nourriture!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le  jour du dpassement , une thorie mensongre
> Le jour du dpassement sous-estime lingniosit humaine
> Dpasser le dpassement : ce que nous apprend la nature


Contrepoints, c'est ton seul site de rfrence, ou bien ?

----------


## rawsrc

> D'aprs les collapsologues


Ah ce titre vaut mtier ? Parce que si c'est oui, j'ai deux ou trois connaissances trs pessimistes qui pourraient songer  une reconversion. Faudrait que je leur file le tuyau. 

- Tiens a te dirait de devenir un oiseau de mauvaise augure ? 
- Mais de quoi toi causer ? 
- Bah je te dis que sans mettre de plumes, tu peux vivre pleinement ton pessimisme au grand jour et mme faire du proslytisme ! Gnial, non ?
- Sans plumes, tu dis ?
- Ouaip mon gars, tu pourras annoncer des catastrophes  longueur de journe et mme tre pay pour !
- Sans blagues !
- Fais comme *Ryu2000*, devient toi aussi baratineur collapsologue.

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ce titre vaut mtier ?


D'aprs eux si tout le monde est convaincu que la fin de notre monde aura lieu on agira pour l'viter, c'est un paradoxe sympa. (je raconte mal)
Alors que si les tats ignorent le fait qu'il existe un risque d'effondrement c'est certains qu'il arrivera.

Si vous avez 2h30  ::P: 



L'effondrement est arriv  plein de civilisations :
- Lle de Pques 
- Les Polynsiens des les Pitcairn
- Les Anasazis du sud-ouest des tats-Unis
- Les Mayas 
- Les Vikings 
- L'empire romain

Bon aprs c'est un truc hyper humain de croire que la fin du monde est proche, mais l ce n'est pas une histoire de 1999 ou de 2012, il y a vraiment des signes qui montrent qu'il est possible que ce soit la fin de notre monde.
Si on continu comme a on se dirige vers une crise majeure et le monde ne sera plus le mme aprs.
Vous le verrez bien par vous mme la situation va continuer de se dgrader dans les annes  venir.

----------


## fredoche

> Des familles de 21 pays prennent la pose devant une semaine de nourriture!


Trs instructif ton lien, au del de la pauvre analyse qui l'accompagne

Juste en regardant comme a je trouve a dingue que dans tous ces pays o l'eau est disponible de faon (presque) illimite et garantie potable au robinet, les gens la paient 1000 fois plus cher pour l'acheter en bouteille ou en bidons (plastiques bien sur).
Avec l'talage des emballages fort colors, et les marques prsentes partout dans le monde, on a quelques illustrations de la socit de consommation, des ravages du marketing, de l'omniprsence des plastiques, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon aprs c'est un truc hyper humain de croire que la fin du monde est proche, mais l ce n'est pas une histoire de 1999 ou de 2012, *il y avait* vraiment des signes qui montrent qu'il est possible que ce soit la fin de notre monde.


Pendant un moment, tu m'as fait peur. 

Mais s'il y AVAIT des signes, c'est qu'il n'y en a plus. Donc, le monde est sauv ! Merci  Ryu pour ce pur moment de ... rigolade ! ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> au del de la pauvre analyse qui l'accompagne


a ne doit pas tre la vraie source, il y a un gars (Peter Menzel) qui a prit les photos et aprs plein de sites en on fait un article en utilisant les photos...

Je pense que a vient du livre "Hungry Planet" :
http://menzelphoto.com/collections/books/




> Juste en regardant comme a je trouve a dingue que dans tous ces pays o l'eau est disponible de faon (presque) illimite et garantie potable au robinet, les gens la paient 1000 fois plus cher pour l'acheter en bouteille ou en bidons (plastiques bien sur).


Je crois que j'ai vu plus de Coca Cola que d'eau.

Il y a des sportifs qui prfrent utiliser de l'eau minrale, car dans l'eau du robinet il y a du chlore et a tue les bonnes bactries qu'il y a dans la protine en poudre.
Mais en dehors de a, l'eau du robinet a fonctionne trs bien.
Aprs c'est vraie qu'une usine d'eau minrale c'est principalement une usine de plastique.




> Mais s'il y AVAIT des signes


Oh lala c'est bon j'ai conjugu un verbe dans le mauvais temps... Dans le contexte on comprend bien qu'il y a une erreur.
Il est probable que dans le futur vous allez trouver a moins marrant.

Thories sur les risques d'effondrement de la civilisation industrielle

De toute faon c'est forcment mieux de se dire que la civilisation risque de seffondrer et de ragir en consquence, que de se dire que tout ira et de continuer sans se prparer.
Il vaut mieux se prparer inutilement qu'tre surpris.

Le pire qui puisse arriver  une personne qui croit que la civilisation va seffondrer c'est de rejoindre les survivalistes, ce sont des gens qui font pousser des haricots verts et qui bricolent avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes.
Donc c'est pas trop grave.

Comme on dit en mdecine traditionnelle chinoise  Il vaut mieux prendre des prcautions pour rester en bonne sant que de devoir soigner une maladie .

----------


## fredoche

> Je crois que j'ai vu plus de Coca Cola que d'eau.
> 
> Il y a des sportifs qui prfrent utiliser de l'eau minrale, car dans l'eau du robinet il y a du chlore et a tue les bonnes bactries qu'il y a dans la protine en poudre.


Ta phrase sur les sportifs m'inspirent des rflexions l juste comme a, je crois que je pourrais en crire un roman : sur la connerie humaine, l'ignorance, les croyances, le culte de la performance, etc... et le marketing bien sur... omniprsent derrire a.
Dans les marques prsentes partout dans le monde, il y a bien coca-cola



> les survivalistes, *ce sont des gens qui font pousser des haricots verts et qui bricolent*


je suis un survivaliste  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oh lala c'est bon j'ai conjugu un verbe dans le mauvais temps... Dans le contexte on comprend bien qu'il y a une erreur.


Ben, non. a montre juste ton manque de rigueur. Et a nous dmontre que tu n'es pas fiable. (bon, y a pas que a qui nous dmontre que tu dis n'importe quoi, je te rassure)





> les survivalistes, ce sont des gens qui font pousser des haricots verts et qui bricolent


Youhou ! Je suis survivaliste.   ::ptdr:: 




> Comme on dit en mdecine traditionnelle chinoise  Il vaut mieux prendre des prcautions pour rester en bonne sant que de devoir soigner une maladie .


Je croyais que tu tais contre les vaccins ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> je suis un survivaliste


Bon ben vous voyez ce n'est pas mchant...
Pensez que la civilisation va seffondrer ce n'est pas quelque chose de grave, contrairement  penser que la technologie nous permettra toujours d'amliorer notre niveau de vie et de consommer de plus en plus.




> Je croyais que tu tais contre les vaccins ?


a n'a aucun rapport avec les vaccins, c'est la phrase  Mieux vaut prvenir que gurir ...
Il faut vous calmez  faire autant d'effort pour rechercher  interprter chaque dtail... Enfin bon si vous n'avez que a  foutre tant pis pour vous.

Et en plus je n'ai jamais dis que j'tais contre les vaccins, j'ai dis que le vaccin DTP tait trs bien, mais que les 11 vaccins obligatoires c'tait un peu abus, je ne pense pas qu'actuellement l'Hpatite B soit un grave problme chez les bbs...
Aujourd'hui c'est 11, aprs ce sera 16 et a n'arrtera pas d'augmenter. Comme a les labos se font de plus en plus d'argent.
En augmentation le nombre de vaccins on augmente le risque, mais on augmente pas tellement le bnfice parce que de toute faon le bb n'allait pas dvelopper une hpatite B...
C'tait trs bien avant il y avait les vaccins rougeole, oreillons rubole qui taient conseill.

Bon de toute faon on a pas le choix, la personne qui n'est pas vaccin est un sous citoyen, toutes les portes sont fermes,  moins d'tre docteur et de falsifier le carnet de sant...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a n'a aucun rapport avec les vaccins, c'est la phrase  Mieux vaut prvenir que gurir ...


C'est le principe mme d'un vaccin.




> Et en plus je n'ai jamais dis que j'tais contre les vaccins, j'ai dis que le vaccin DTP tait trs bien, mais que les 11 vaccins obligatoires c'tait un peu abus, je ne pense pas qu'actuellement l'Hpatite B soit un grave problme chez les bbs...


Le problme, c'est que ton sentiment, ce n'est pas la ralit. Et encore heureux. Donc avant de nous sortir tes grandes thories sur ce qui devrait tre ou ne pas tre, commence par trouver et recouper tes sources.

----------


## halaster08

> En augmentation le nombre de vaccins on augmente le risque


Quel risque ? Celui d'tre en bonne sant ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel risque ?


Tous les mdicaments reprsentent un risque.
Mme prendre du paractamol n'est pas anodin. Trop de paractamol a peut tuer quelqu'un.

Lvaluation du rapport risque/ bnfice des stratgies de vaccination



> *Aucun vaccin nest totalement dnu deffets indsirables (EI)*. Le rsum des caractristiques du produit (RCP) mentionne pour chaque vaccin les EI frquents recueillis pendant les essais cliniques qui prcdent lautorisation de mise sur le march. Par ailleurs,* il existe pour tout vaccin un risque deffets indsirables graves et inattendus (EIGI)*. Ils ne peuvent tre identifis quaprs la mise sur le march lorsque plusieurs milliers voire millions de doses ont t administres. Le mcanisme daction de la plupart des EIGI reste inconnu et la relation causale avec le vaccin est le plus souvent trs difficile  apprhender.  ct des effets indsirables auxquels est expos chaque individu vaccin, il existe  lchelle de la population dautres risques, en particulier celui de modifier lpidmiologie de la maladie en changeant la distribution des ges, avec alors le danger de voir augmenter le nombre de cas survenant chez des sujets plus gs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tous les mdicaments reprsentent un risque.
> Mme prendre du paractamol n'est pas anodin. Trop de paractamol a peut tuer quelqu'un.


Sauf que si t'es pas un dbile qui prend ses mdicaments sans consulter de mdecin et sans respecter les posologies, bah tu prends pas "trop" de paractamol ou autres.

Et oui les vaccins prsentent un risque, mais c'est genre de l'ordre de 1 pour 10 millions voir mme moins, donc oui pas de bol pour la personne sur qui a va tomber (et il faut chercher comment encore diminuer cela), mais  l'inverse cela en sauve des millions chaque anne...

Par exemple, pour les kikoo qui sont contre les vaccins  cause des adjuvants type sels d'aluminium :




> Des rticences vaccinales se fondent sur la prsence dadjuvant  base de sels daluminium dans certains vaccins. Utiliss depuis les annes 20, ces sels sont en effet associs  des cas rarissimes de myofasciite  macrophages chez des adultes, une maladie caractrise par des lsions du muscle associes  une infiltration de macrophages imprgns daluminium. Les personnes prsentant ces lsions peuvent souffrir de douleurs, dune faiblesse, de fatigue et de troubles neurologiques.  En France, *environ 500 cas de myofasciite  macrophages ont t reconnus par le centre de rfrence  Nancy entre 2002 et 2013*. Les causes de la maladie sont mal connues et les chercheurs suspectent une prdisposition gntique qui empcherait llimination naturelle de laluminium chez les individus touchs.


https://www.inserm.fr/information-en...t-vaccinations

(Et a viens de l'INSERM, donc mme source que toi).

500 personnes en 11 ans, pour plusieurs dizaines de millions de vaccins raliss sur la mme priode.

T'as limite plus de risque de mourir chez toi de n'importe quoi, qu'en te faisant vacciner, donc arrte de raconter n'importe quoi encore et toujours.

----------


## Charvalos

Vous allez vraiment partir sur une nouvelle discussion des vaccins sur un topic qui parle des GAFA ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous allez vraiment partir sur une nouvelle discussion des vaccins sur un topic qui parle des GAFA ?


Que veux-tu... Ryu est dans la place...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Trop de paractamol a peut tuer quelqu'un.


C'est dommage que trop de connerie ne tue pas...  ::whistle::

----------


## virginieh

> Que veux-tu... Ryu est dans la place...


Rho, c'est toi qui l'a lanc aussi  ::aie::

----------


## David_g

> mais que les 11 vaccins obligatoires c'tait un peu abus, je ne pense pas qu'actuellement l'Hpatite B soit un grave problme chez les bbs...
> 
> Bon de toute faon on a pas le choix, la personne qui n'est pas vaccin est un sous citoyen, toutes les portes sont fermes,  moins d'tre docteur et de falsifier le carnet de sant...


Bon refaire le dbat n'aura encore aucune utilis mais l'hpatite B c'est 3% de porteurs dans la zone Europe de l'OMS. cela n'est pas anodin.
En France c'est estim  250.000/300.000 personnes (porteur du virus) et  environ 2 Millions de personnes qui se sont retrouvs en contact avec le virus.

Donc ton avis c'est bien mais se faire vacciner c'est mieux (il y en a qui voudraient eux et ne peuvent pas, alors si on peut minimiser leur chance de choper des saloperies)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rho, c'est toi qui l'a lanc aussi


Mince, je suis repr. En mme temps, c'est facile de dtourner Ryu.  ::ptdr::

----------


## cedric57

Par contre c'est une erreur de mettre amazon avec google et facebook.
Car avec Google et facebook, la publicit se fait par enchrele prix dpend donc de ce que mettent les annonceurs. Quand on ajoute des impts, c'est bien google et facebook qui payent.
Mais concernant amazonc'est ridicule car pour les produits  marges minimalesc'est les particuliers qui vont payer. Ou alors ce seront les entreprises partenaires d'amazon (et non amazon).

----------


## alexetgus

Un vaccin contre les GAFA est sorti ou bien le sujet a t troll ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le regroupement des rgions en truc du style Lnder allemand, a vient de l'UE.
> Officiellement l'objectif est de faire des conomies, mais c'est totalement faux.
> Officieusement c'est pour donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions, afin d'affaiblir le pays.





> Je viens de me rappeler quelque chose en rapport avec le regroupement des rgions.
> J'ai oubli les dtails, mais en gros l'tat va donner moins d'argent aux rgions, les rgions vont donc beaucoup plus s'endetter.
> Comme a la dette de l'tat va augmenter moins vite, alors que les dettes des rgions vont exploser.
> 
> Et le gouvernement pourra se fliciter.
> Baisse des dotations : les prsidents de rgions s'allient dans une tribune  charge contre Macron





> Je suis arriv au point o je me dis qu'il faut tout brler en commenant par la classe politique.


 ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::love:: 
C'est un projet qui va plaire de plus en plus.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Amazon France rpercute la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises*
*comme il l'avait annonc il y a quelques mois*

En France, quelques mois aprs ladoption dfinitive de la taxe dite  Gafa , Amazon rplique contre le gouvernement franais et a dcid que sa part sera paye par les petites et moyennes entreprises franaises qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne pour couler leurs produits. Amazon avait fait savoir vers la fin du mois de septembre que lentreprise ntait pas actuellement en mesure d'absorber une nouvelle taxe assise sur son chiffre d'affaires et quelle serait donc oblige de la rpercuter sur les utilisateurs de sa plateforme.

Lentreprise avait prvenu de mettre sa menace  excution  partir du 1er octobre 2019 si le gouvernement franais ne changeait pas davis sur la question.   la suite de linstauration en France dune nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques au taux de 3 %, nous souhaitons vous informer que nous serons contraints dajuster les taux de nos frais de vente sur Amazon.fr pour reflter ce cot supplmentaire.  compter du 1er octobre 2019, le montant des frais de vente que vous payez pour les ventes effectues sur Amazon.fr augmentera de 3 % , avait annonc la socit.

Ds ce mardi 1er octobre 2019, Amazon a mis sa menace  excution et va commencer  prlever les 3 % supplmentaires sur les frais de vente des entreprises utilisant sa plateforme. Il faut savoir quavant ladoption de la taxe Gafa, Amazon ponctionnait une commission de 15 % sur la vente de produits sur son site. Dsormais, ce taux va passer  15,45 %, soit une augmentation de 3 %. Pour Amazon, ce nouveau taux de prlvement nest pas ngociable. Les vendeurs qui ne pourront pas s'acquitter des 15,45 % se verront tout simplement drfrencer de la plateforme.


En tout, et selon dautres sources franaises, cette augmentation va peser sur environ dix mille (10 000) petites et moyennes entreprises (PME) franaises prsentes sur cette plateforme. Tout est clair dsormais pour les usagers de la plateforme de la multinationale amricaine. Certains parmi les usagers de la plateforme, surtout ceux qui en dpendent pour commercialiser leurs produits, se sont plaints auprs de la Confdration des petites et moyennes entreprises (CPME). La CPME dplore lattitude provocatrice du gant amricain du commerce lectronique.

 Ce qui nous chagrine cest quAmazon utilise sa position de leader pour mettre la pression sur les commerants qui utilisent la plateforme comme outil de dveloppement de leur activit. Aujourdhui, ils sont  la merci dAmazon , a dclar mardi Xavier Douais, prsident de la section commerce de la CPME.  On a beaucoup de retours de commerants qui ont confi une partie du dveloppement de leur structure  une plateforme, en loccurrence Amazon. Aujourdhui ils sont pieds et poings lis avec ces gens, donc ils sont dans un dsarroi important , a-t-il ajout.

Dautres groupements franais attaquent galement lattitude du gant Amazon. En aot, lONG Attac France avait qualifi cette attitude dAmazon France de minable.  Cest une attitude minable d'Amazon France qui vient d'annoncer  ses partenaires de vente une augmentation de sa commission d'une valeur de 3 % pour compenser la taxe Gafa. En bref, ce n'est pas Amazon qui payera cela, mais juste un supplment dimpt. Ce sera ses partenaires , a dclar Attac France. Xavier Douais trouve cela provocateur quant  lui.

 Cest de la provocation. Si ltat veut faire payer plus dimpts aux plateformes, ce nest pas pour que les PME payent  leur place. 3 % de la marge cest trs important pour les commerants , a-t-il expliqu. Certains qualifient cela dune vritable opposition  la taxe GAFA. Dans un autre cas, on peut aussi sattendre  ce que les vendeurs concerns,  moins de sacrifier leurs marges, rpercutent  leur tour, en tout ou partie, la hausse de commission par une hausse de leurs prix. La taxe Gafa serait alors paye finalement par les clients.

Mais ailleurs, lon dbat pour trouver le vrai responsable de cette augmentation. Ltat ou la multinationale ? Dautres galement sinquitent sur le fait que dautres gants du numrique suivent les traces dAmazon. Ils avancent que dans ce cas, le gouvernement ne pourra pas se dfendre. Rappelons  nouveau que pour justifier sa dcision, Amazon avait fait valoir en septembre dernier quil ntait pas en mesure dabsorber une nouvelle taxe sur son chiffre daffaires en France. Il est donc clair que la socit ne changera pas dapproche.

Selon les autorits franaises cependant, la  taxe GAFA  est une taxe de justice fiscale. Le ministre franais de lconomie avait ragi en aot dernier  lannonce dAmazon en dclarant que la taxe Gafa rpondait  avant tout  une question de justice fiscale .  Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les autres entreprises. Amazon a fait le choix de rpercuter cette taxe sur les PME qui utilisent ses services, rien ne ly oblige. Ce principe nest aucunement inscrit dans la loi crant cette taxe , avaient dclar les autorits.

De plus, Amazon ne serait pas  sa premire opposition  une loi franaise sur le numrique. En mars 2019, la firme amricaine aurait refus de signer une charte de  bonnes pratiques  pour le e-commerce,  linitiative de Mounir Majhoubi, alors secrtaire dtat au numrique. Amazon et Alibaba taient les seules plateformes  avoir refus de signer. Le comportement dAmazon inquite la fdration des PME.  Il ne faut pas quAmazon par son attitude conduise les pouvoirs publics  durcir leur rglementation, ce qui serait dommageable pour tout le secteur , plaide le prsident des petites et moyennes structures.  Il faut leur faire entendre raison , a-t-il recommand.

Sources : France Inter, BFM TV

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Amazon France compte rpercuter la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne

 ::fleche::  Mounir Mahjoubi s'insurge contre la stratgie d'Amazon France pour contourner la taxe GAFA, instaure par Matignon

 ::fleche::  Taxation du numrique : la France ne compte plus sur un accord europen et change de stratgie. Paris mise dsormais sur l'OCDE

 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : trois pays europens refusent d'apporter leur accord  la forme actuelle du texte, une unanimit est requise

----------


## CinePhil

Je me marre !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 


#CePaysEstFoutu

https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/08...redistributeur

----------


## Mingolito

Donc si je rsume ton article la "taxe GAFA" est une loi communiste, donc ayant des rpercussions conomiques nfastes pour l'conomie et donc les citoyens, comme toute loi communiste...

Il me semblait bien que Macron tait de gauche.

 ::dehors::

----------


## kbadache

Ce qui est normal.
Les prix comprennent les charges que les entreprises ont.
Le gouvernement franais est juste incomptent si il pensait qu'Amazon allait juste absorber les charges sont rpercussions.

----------


## Helfima

c'est compltement stupide comme raisonnement (@CinePhil je ne te vise pas en particulier, c'est plus gnral)
je peux en faire un tout aussi stupide
taxe de 100%->pas de client->pas de chiffre d'affaire->rien a produire->pas de boulot->pas d'argent->pas d'impot
ca mnerve de voir les gens critiqus toujours les lus puisque
vote une loi = mauvaisne vote pas de loi = mauvaisautre chose = mauvais

Faut rflchir un peu, l'tat ne fera pas tout, le bon vote c'est la carte bleu
je ne suis pas client d'Amazon, aprs ils peuvent rpercuter les taxes, ca ne changera rien ni pour moi ni pour le vendeur, je ne suis pas un client.

----------


## Clment10

Je suis peut-tre con mais pour moi cette loi aurait d tre vot il y a bien longtemps. Ceux qui accusent l'tat de faire une loi qui pnalise les vendeurs franais tiers ne pensent pas que le fait  qu'une multinationale triche sur l'impt, et bien cela pnalise les plateformes de ventes franaises honntes qui payent correctement leurs impts et qui finissent par couler. 

Et une entreprise qui coule, c'est du chmage en plus et des recettes en moins pour l'tat... et on rentre dans un cercle vicieux.

----------


## CinePhil

> c'est compltement stupide comme raisonnement (@CinePhil je ne te vise pas en particulier, c'est plus gnral)


Quel raisonnement ?




> je peux en faire un tout aussi stupide
> taxe de 100%->pas de client->pas de chiffre d'affaire->rien a produire->pas de boulot->pas d'argent->pas d'impot


Mais ce n'est justement pas du tout stupide !
Plus un produit est cher, moins il est accessible. Plus un produit est tax, plus il cote cher.  ::mrgreen:: 

[Quote]ca mnerve de voir les gens critiqus toujours les lus puisque
vote une loi = mauvais  => Oui, sauf si c'est une loi qui libre  partir de la situation actuelle, une loi qui supprime des lois liberticides.  ::mrgreen:: ne vote pas de loi = mauvais => Non, pas forcment 
autre chose = mauvais => Pas forcment, non :
 On a essay tant de choses, quand est-ce donc quon essayera la plus simple de toutes : la Libert ? La libert de tous les actes qui ne blessent pas la justice ; la libert de vivre, de se dvelopper, de se perfectionner ; le libre exercice des facults ; le libre-change des services. 
Frdric Bastiat




> Faut rflchir un peu, l'tat ne fera pas tout


Il est fait dj bien trop et a nous plombe !



> , le bon vote c'est la carte bleu
> 
> je ne suis pas client d'Amazon, aprs ils peuvent rpercuter les taxes, ca ne changera rien ni pour moi ni pour le vendeur, je ne suis pas un client.


 :+1:

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## ok.Idriss

Un bon contre article avec lequel je ne suis pas 100% d'accord, mais qui soulve un dbat intressant qui dpasse un peu le cadre du clash habituel entre protectionnistes et libraux : https://medium.com/@waxzce/parlons-d...a-ce8990423547 (l'auteur c'est le CEO de clever cloud accessoirement).

Je fait partie de ceux qui prfrent encore privilgier les hbergeurs Franais (ovh, clever cloud, etc) aux GCP/Aws/Azure, pas seulement  cause du fait que ces entreprises ne payent pas l'IS qui normalement est du  l'tat (donc faut pas voir a comme une nouvelle taxe, mais simplement un rattrapage de dette sous une autre forme). Je suis pour limiter au maximum l'utilisation des clouds proposs par les GAFA sur notre sol principalement  cause du cloud act amricain o ils ne se gnent pas, eux grand pays du libralisme,  devenir interventionnistes quand a leur chante et  s'autoriser le prlvement des donnes y compris hberges sur sol trangers. La data devrait presque avoir la mme importance en terme de souverainet d'un pays que les fonctions rgaliennes (aprs que a soit fait  l'chelle nationale ou europenne on peut en dbattre mais il faut que a soit pris en compte).

Pour autant je suis aussi d'accord qu'aujourd'hui ceux qui sont pnaliss, une fois de plus, ce sont encore les consommateurs franais au final, et que a n'aura pas pour effet de servir les franais contrairement aux apparences. Je serais plutt pour cette taxe (sans tre 100% emball) si j'avais la garantie qu'elle remplirait une des deux conditions suivantes :

 l'argent est redistribu aux concurrents franais ou europens qui eux payent leur IS dans le pays ou ils ont gnr le CA sans avoir dlocalis le bnfice dans un paradis fiscal (ou un autre pays qui n'est pas concern par la gnration de ce CA tout simplement peu importe sa fiscalit) ET que ces entreprises garantissent en change une baisse de tarif aux consommateurs qui ne seront plus  la merci de ces GAFA en change. En gros a reviens  subventionner les produits locaux comme le cloud Franais par exemple (ovh, clever cloud, scaleway, etc). l'argent est redistribu directement aux consommateurs sous forme de dduction fiscale dans leur IR ou IS pour les entrepreneurs lorsqu'il choisissent un concurrent qui est "en rgle" (c'est  dire pas touch par cette taxe)

Ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas aujourd'hui. La  part faire grossir les 56% de la richesse produite consomme par le fonctionnement de l'tat, je ne vois pas encore ce que a va apporter  nous consommateurs.

----------


## toutwd

Si Amazon veut scier la branche quelle  fait pousser depuis des annes et sur laquelle elle drone, c'est son droit, c'est la concurrence qui va tre contente.
Donc si j'ai bien compris, les bons prix proposs par Amazon taient artificiels bas puisque pour partis subventionns par les impts Franais, donc par nous tous.
Je n'ai jamais command quoi que ce soit chez eux, finalement c'est toujours le client qui a raison, quant il le dcide...

----------


## CinePhil

> Donc si j'ai bien compris, les bons prix proposs par Amazon taient artificiels bas puisque pour partis subventionns par les impts Franais


Euh... non ! 
Un prix non tax supplmentairement n'est pas un prix subventionn. C'est le prix tax supplmentairement qui est un prix davantage vol par l'tat !

----------


## Helfima

@CinePhil
sur le raisonnement, ta premiere image propose un raisonnement et l'image suggre qu'il valait mieux ne rien faire enfin c'est comme cela que je le comprends
moi je trouve la taxe GAFA pas si stupide, que cela aprs ne soit pas parfait, c'est un autre problme
concernant les prix, ben le gros problme aujourd'hui c'est  force de tirer tout (les prix) vers le bas ben qu'on en arrive la ou on en est.
concernant la citation de Georges Ponpidou, je ne sais pas si moins de loi serait vraiment bnfique mais faire du mnage ca ne ferait pas de mal, dans le sens les rcrire de facon plus gnraliste, ca les simplifierait.

un peu hors sujet  ::P: 
j'aime bien aussi les veilles citations, y en a une que japprcie tout particulirement "c'tait mieux avant", ben je ne veux surtout pas retourner en arrire:
5 francs par semaine, que je rendais souvant tellement c'tait la dchetravaille  la ferme aprs l'cole sinon pas de gamelle ( manger quoi)ferme ta *$= ou tu en prends une (que je prenais quand mme)
bref la belle vie  la campagne  ::aie::  et c'est grce  l'tat que je m'en suis sorti (et qu'il me taxe  mort aujourd'hui mais je suis content de contribuer)
c'est surtout pour exprimer que souvent on regarde trop derrire nous et pas assez devant
il faudra changer la facon de taxer car de toute vidence va faloir trouver l'argent quelque part et ca va pas se faire en 5 mn comme un simple tweet
et dernier point que je trouve de l'exploitation et que par consquent je n'utilise pas, c'est tout les huber machins, parque ce la aussi, c'est comment ne pas payer dimpt tout en ne protgeant pas les employs (combien en vlo je vois griller les feux quand il ne faut pas que je marrte pour viter la collision)

----------


## CinePhil

> @CinePhil
> sur le raisonnement, ta premiere image propose un raisonnement et l'image suggre qu'il valait mieux ne rien faire enfin c'est comme cela que je le comprends


Cette image est une illustration ironique qu'en France, les lois sont souvents faites n'importe comment et ont des consquences dsastreuses.




> moi je trouve la taxe GAFA pas si stupide, que cela


Si, c'est stupide, comme beaucoup des plus de 400 impts, taxes, contributions et autres joyeusets fiscales inventes par nos politocards liberticides, spoliateurs et dpensiers sans compter depuis des dcennies.
La preuve : a se retourne contre les producteurs franais qui avait un dbouch commercial supplmentaire grce  la notorit d'Amazon.




> concernant les prix, ben le gros problme aujourd'hui c'est  force de tirer tout (les prix) vers le bas ben qu'on en arrive la ou on en est.


Phrase qui ne veut rien dire ! On en est o ?




> concernant la citation de Georges Ponpidou, je ne sais pas si moins de loi serait vraiment bnfique mais faire du mnage ca ne ferait pas de mal, dans le sens les rcrire de facon plus gnraliste, ca les simplifierait.


 :+1: 
Je crois me souvenir qu'Alain, Madelin, lors de sa campagne prsidentielle de 2002, avait propos que le vote d'une nouvelle loi en supprime au moins deux autres.
Il a fait 3%. #CePaysEstFoutu.

J'ai lu brivement aujourd'hui que seulement 6% (de mmoire) de la lgislation franaise est disponible en ligne. Pourtant, le site legifrance est dj trs bien fourni.
La lgislation franaise est un maquis inextricable de lois incomprhensibles pour le Franais moyen et mme les gens dont c'est le mtier s'y perdent puisqu'il y a des appels et des cassation, voire des retoquage par la cours de justice europenne.
Un exemple : le code du travail suisse fait quelques dizaines de pages et la Suisse a environ 3% de chmage (on appelle a le plein emploi).





> il faudra changer la facon de taxer car de toute vidence va faloir trouver l'argent quelque part


Et si au lieu de pomper tant de fric aux Franais pour en redistribuer un gros paquet on le laissait tout simplement  ceux  qui il appartient : les contribuables eux-mmes ? Ce serait plus simple, non ?

 Les finances publiques ne tarderont pas darriver  un complet dsarroi. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement quand ltat est charg de fournir tout  tous ? Le peuple sera cras dimpts, on fera emprunt sur emprunt ; aprs avoir puis le prsent, on dvorera lavenir 
Frdric Bastiat




> et dernier point que je trouve de l'exploitation et que par consquent je n'utilise pas, c'est tout les huber machins, parque ce la aussi, c'est comment ne pas payer dimpt tout en ne protgeant pas les employs (combien en vlo je vois griller les feux quand il ne faut pas que je marrte pour viter la collision)


Vous tes effectivement libre de ne pas utiliser ces services et donc de ne pas les financer... contrairement aux svices de l'tat que vous financez mme si vous ne les utilisez pas. 
Mais dites-vous aussi que Uber, Deliveroo et autres ont permis  pas mal de chmeurs d'avoir un boulot.
Vous auriez prfr continuer  financer leur chmage ou leur RSA ?

En conomie, il y a toujours "Ce qu'on voit et ce qu'on ne voit pas".

----------


## Sodium

Strotypes de droite bas du front... check, check, check, check... tu as tout bon  :;):

----------


## defZero

En fait chez chacun/e deux points de vue soppose sur cette affaire :

- Le Citoyen Franais, qui va forcement trouver qu'une taxe sens mettre les Multinationales/Grand Groupes au mme rgime d'imposition que nos TPE/PME est juste.
- Le Consommateur qui sais "in fine" que les taxes quel quelles soient vont lui tre facturer.

A ces deux points de vue, il y aurait une rponse simple (pas simpliste)  mettre en place, *remettre  plat le systme fiscale dans notre pays*.
Encore faudrait il que nos dirigeant est de la volont, du courage, de la perspicacit, ...etc, bref des qualits dont ils ne font pas talage au quotidien.  ::aie::  
Notre systme n'as pas connu de grand changement pour s'adapter convenablement  la mondialisation, l'Europe, Internet, ...etc et a finit par ce voir.
C'est pour cette raison, que l'on se retrouve avec des taxes qui ne serviront jamais leur bute initiale/dclar car nos dirigeant se sont mis, eux mme et les suivants, dans l'impossibilit technique de taxer correctement.

----------


## Sodium

Quel exemples de pays as-tu qui ait russi  s'adapter  la mondialisation exactement ?
Les USA avec un peu plus de trs riches et surtout beaucoup plus de trs pauvres ?
Autre rappel, la France est l'un des pays o l'on vit le mieux au monde, avec beaucoup moins de gens mis au ban de la socit qu'ailleurs.

----------


## Lyasen

Mes chers consommateurs franais, mes chres consommatrices franaises,

On nous ment, on nous spolie...
Si vous trouvez que le comportement d'Amazon mrite sanction, ne commandez plus chez eux... sinon FERMEZ VOS GUEULES...

----------


## lubinfo

C'est moi qui comprend pas ou bien cette taxe est sur le chiffre d'affaire ? Si Amazon augmente ses prix, son chiffre d'affaire augmente (sauf si baisse d'activit) donc la base de la taxe augmente ?!

----------


## rawsrc

> Si Amazon augmente ses prix, son chiffre d'affaire augmente (sauf si baisse d'activit) donc la base de la taxe augmente ?!


Non, quand le taux de TVA augmente les prix augmentent mais le chiffre d'affaires des socits ne varie pas. La TVA est une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires, la taxe Amazon galement. Mme raisonnement.

C'est mme plus vicieux, je vous explique : comme cette taxe est impose par le FISC franais  Amazon France, ce dernier va la collecter que sur les ventes ralises en directe par Amazon, il collecte cette taxe sans que son chiffre d'affaire HT ne bouge (cette taxe vient en plus du prix de vente HT)
Maintenant pour les revendeurs marketplace : l ce n'est pas du tout la mme salade, eux ne sont pas Amazon et donc ils ne sont pas soumis  cette taxe, sauf qu'Amazon va leur raboter leur commissions de 3% pour se conformer  la rglementation impose. Pour les vendeurs tiers qui vont compenser cette retenue, a sera du chiffre d'affaires avec toutes les consquences que cela va leur entraner en matire d'imposition.

Voyez le dcalage... Encore un truc trs mal fagot, qui va finalement tondre les petits...

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qu il faut bien comprendre c est que l on a un systme, Amazon et market place qui n a pas de concurrence. Non que d autres ne soient pas capable de faire la mme chose. Un site d e-commerce et des entrepts c est assez basique.
Mais que loin d tre du  une supriorit en terme d efficacit Amazon s est surtout construit en tirant les salaires vers le bas, les conditions de travail  la limite de la lgalit et surtout en vitant soigneusement toutes les taxes possible.

Comment voulez vous qu un concurrent s aligne sur les prix ? Comment survivre face  cette machine bien huile ? 

La vrai question est donc de savoir si l on accepte cette entreprise comme modle en encourageant les autres  l imiter ou si au contraire on fait en sorte de rtablir un peu l quilibre en faveur d autres pratiques de ventes plus respectueuses et surtout bien plus rentable pour notre conomie.

----------


## fredoche

> Ce qu il faut bien comprendre c est que l on a un systme, Amazon et market place qui n a pas de concurrence. Non que d autres ne soient pas capable de faire la mme chose. Un site d e-commerce et des entrepts c est assez basique.
> Mais que loin d tre du  une supriorit en terme d efficacit *Amazon s est surtout construit en tirant les salaires vers le bas*, les conditions de travail  la limite de la lgalit et surtout en vitant soigneusement toutes les taxes possible.
> 
> Comment voulez vous qu un concurrent s aligne sur les prix ? Comment survivre face  cette machine bien huile ? 
> 
> La vrai question est donc de savoir si l on accepte cette entreprise comme modle en encourageant les autres  l imiter ou si au contraire on fait en sorte de rtablir un peu l quilibre en faveur d autres pratiques de ventes plus respectueuses et surtout bien plus rentable pour notre conomie.


Non Amazon s'est vraiment construit sur un modle d'efficacit dans la logistique, sur la qualit des processus, et surtout, il y a plus de 10 ans en arrire sur la vente de livres et de CD. a reste d'ailleurs un de leur cur de mtier. Ensuite ils ont diversifi. 
Leur fer de lance c'est en grande partie _prime_, qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un outil logistique, la livraison partout sur le territoire le lendemain de la commande.
Je crois que leur organisation est trs inspire de la logistique militaire amricaine, et que quelques sinon beaucoup de cadres cls sont des anciens officiers de la logistique de l'arme amricaine.

Pierre, rapport  ta signature, ton honntet t'honore, mais tu n'as pas de points faibles. Dans ce monde qui est le notre, peut-tre mme que c'est cette honntet qui est un point faible. 

Cinephil ton raisonnement n'a pas de sens et tu mlanges tout.
Pour que tu comprennes un peu, toi qui mets en photo le code du travail suisse, qui dans cette discussion n'a rien  voir. Quand les USA ont dcouvert  la suite de 2008 que des banques suisses (UBS, crdit suisse) dmarchaient directement des clients amricains pour planquer leur pognon en Suisse  l'abri du fisc amricain, les amricains ont menac les banques suisses de leur couper l'accs au dollar. Et ce fut la fin du secret bancaire suisse. Parce que sans possibilit d'accs au dollar, c'tait la mort de ces banques. Quand on veut on peut. 
Quand  toi et ta signature, tu devrais honorer ton propre raisonnement en dmissionnant, car sans taxe, il est impossible que ton employeur comme ton emploi existent. En es-tu conscient ?

----------


## matthius

Il faudrait dj etre pay pour qu'il y ait une taxe  intrets.

----------


## Boumbata

Adams Smith le disait dj que taxer les entreprises revenait  imposer une taxe sur les produits/services, et retomberait irrmdiablement sur les consommateurs. 
Pourquoi fait-on mine de le dcouvrir 300 ans plus tard? a vous dit quelque chose la taxe carbone?  ::):

----------


## Darkzinus

> Mes chers consommateurs franais, mes chres consommatrices franaises,
> 
> On nous ment, on nous spolie...
> Si vous trouvez que le comportement d'Amazon mrite sanction, ne commandez plus chez eux...


C'est par l que a commence en effet !

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, je pense que la course aux couts les plus faibles a toujours un cout. Nous payons l'humain moins, en nombre ou en salaire, nous optimisons, sans nous rencre compte qu'au final c'est un autre bout que nous grignotons.

Les villes commencent  revenir de ces optimisations sense apporter des centaines d'emplois, mais qui au final ont install durablement le chmage.

Ici, c'est  plus grande chelle le mme dbat que petits commerants contre grandes surfaces. Ces dernires qui n'hsitaient pas  faire jouer la concurrence pour viter les taxes locales autant qu'elles le pouvaient. Mais 30 ans plus tard, on voit que tous les petit commerces ont ferm, que les 10% dconomie se sont fait surtout au prix de la qualit des produits, et que loin de rsoudre les problmes de chmage, ces grandes surfaces les ont largement aggravs. (et la mode du drive ne va pas aider).

Du coup, la course aux couts les plus bas, et les exonrations de taxes, je suis moyennement fan quand mme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si, c'est stupide, comme beaucoup des plus de 400 impts, taxes, contributions et autres joyeusets fiscales inventes par nos politocards liberticides, spoliateurs et dpensiers sans compter depuis des dcennies.


Ouais mais les grosses entreprises s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de profit dans les pays o les impts sont levs, c'est pas sympa, elles font des milliards de bnfices en France et vitent l'impt !
Elle se justifient en disant "on rapporte beaucoup  l'tat grce  la TVA et on donne du boulot  des gens".
Sauf que tout le monde paie ses impts c'es dgueulasse que les grosses entreprises puissent faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.
Rappelez-vous que quasiment tout tait lgal dans l'affaire des Panama Papers (peut-tre que l'histoire des entreprises vitrines n'tait pas trop en rgle).

Il y a des tats europens qui proposent des rgimes fiscaux sympa pour les grosses entreprises.
Juncker fragilis par les affaires d'vasion fiscale (2014)



> On parle d'une affaire  Luxleaks , mais devra-t-on bientt voquer un scandale  Juncker gate  ?* La rvlation par 40 mdias internationaux des arrangements fiscaux secrets conclus entre le Luxembourg et 340 multinationales - pour permettre  Ikea, Apple, Amazon, PepsiCo... d'chapper au maximum  l'impt* - place Jean-Claude Juncker dans une position particulirement inconfortable. Celui-ci vient  peine de prendre lundi les rnes de la Commission europenne qu'il est rattrap par les dix-huit ans qu'il a passs  la tte du Grand-Duch (de 1995  2013), priode durant laquelle ces accords d'optimisation fiscale ont t tablis. Son porte-parole avait beau jeu, hier, d'assurer que le dirigeant tait  serein , Jean-Claude Juncker a annul sa participation in extremis  une confrence publique  laquelle il devait participer.





> Du coup, la course aux couts les plus bas, et les exonrations de taxes, je suis moyennement fan quand mme...


Ouais a rappelle la concurrence dloyale entre les pays membre de l'UE.
C'est la course  celui qui cotera le moins cher, il faut les salaires, les charges, les taxes, les impts les plus bas possible.

Pour devenir comptitif la France va devoir supprimer tous les services, il n'y aura plus de retraite, plus de scurit sociale, plus de chmage, plus de RSA, plus de CDI, la SNCF sera dmont, plus rien nappartiendra  l'tat, tout se fera privatis.
La France est contrainte de diminuer la qualit des services publics pour devenir un minimum comptitif.

La France est dj en train de privatiser un paquet de trucs, comme les aroports, la Franaise des Jeux, la SNCF, la Poste, etc.
 la fin les coles seront prives, les hpitaux seront privs, la police sera prive, les pompiers seront privs, etc.

C'est la normalisation de l'UE pour survivre on doit diminuer le budget des services publics franais.
Le truc c'est que si on supprime le RSA en France, a va tre la guerre civile, mais bon on est pas encore  cette tape.
La privatisation est un processus lent.

----------


## CinePhil

> Ouais mais les grosses entreprises s'arrangent pour ne pas faire de profit dans les pays o les impts sont levs


On te propose un biglotron  1000 euros et le mme biglotron ailleurs  500 euros. Tu prends lequel ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Elle se justifient en disant "on rapporte beaucoup  l'tat grce  la TVA et on donne du boulot  des gens".


Et c'est vrai ! Et il n'y a pas que la TVA puisque, en France, il y a aussi des impts de production, que tu fasses du bnef ou pas.
Pour info, la seule TVA suffirait largement  financer les fonctions rgaliennes. Si l'tat cessait de vouloir s'occuper de tout, mal, et s'occupait mieux de ses fonctions rgaliennes, 4 policiers seraient peut-tre encore en vie aujourd'hui.

Pour en revenir  Amazon : "En fvrier 2017, Amazon France compte 5 000 salaris et annonce vouloir faire 1 500 nouvelles embauches en CDI d'ici la fin de l'anne 2017"
Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon...azon_en_France

Depuis, Amazon a aussi ouvert l'entrept de Toulouse.
Mais peut-tre prfrez-vous que ces gens soient au chmage ?  ::roll:: 




> Sauf que tout le monde paie ses impts c'es dgueulasse que les grosses entreprises puissent faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.


On ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ; et si on en faisait un paradis ?  :;): 
https://www.bastiat.net/enfer-et-par...dnZt0aQbhsifjk




> Rappelez-vous que quasiment tout tait lgal dans l'affaire des Panama Papers


Ben ouais... et qu'il y avait beaucoup de politocards dans ces vasions fiscales !  ::): 




> Il y a des tats europens qui proposent des rgimes fiscaux sympa pour les grosses entreprises.


Et bien faisons comme eux au lieu de voler toujours plus de fric aux contribuables particuliers et entreprises !




> Ouais a rappelle la concurrence dloyale entre les pays membre de l'UE.


Pourquoi "dloyale" ? La fiscalit est encore un domaine de l'tat et chaque tat fait ce qu'il veut. Pourquoi un tat bien gr devrait avoir la mme fiscalit confiscatoire que l'enfer fiscal franais ?




> Pour devenir comptitif la France va devoir supprimer tous les services, il n'y aura plus de retraite, plus de scurit sociale, plus de chmage, plus de RSA, plus de CDI, la SNCF sera dmont, plus rien nappartiendra  l'tat, tout se fera privatis.


Discours habituel des fanatiques de la spoliation !
Comme j'ai dit plus haut, la TVA seule financerait largement les fonctions rgaliennes. On pourrait mme financer sans problmes quelques autres trucs. Voil le calcul brut que j'avais fait sur le budget 2017 :





> C'est la normalisation de l'UE pour survivre on doit diminuer le budget des services publics franais.


Ben oui. 57% du PIB est consacr  la dpense publique ; c'est beaucoup trop ! Quand l'URSS s'est effondre, je crois qu'elle tait  un peu plus de 60%. Et de mmoire, la moyenne europenne est un peu au dessus de 40%. On a de la marge !

----------


## fredoche

> Et bien faisons comme eux au lieu de voler toujours plus de fric aux contribuables particuliers et entreprises !


Toi avec ton dogmatisme forcen t'es compltement  cot de la plaque

Tu paies et tu paieras toujours de plus en plus parce que ces socits justement elles chappent  l'impt, et il en va de mme pour toutes les grandes fortunes de ce pays. Si toutes ces fortunes, si toutes ces entreprises contribuaient de manire quitable, n'aies aucun doute que tes impts seraient largement allgs. Ce raisonnement s'tend  la TVA.
C'est  tel point qu'il est probable que il n'y aurait plus de raison d'tre pour les impts sur les revenus.

Ne te fais pas de souci, va bosser dans n'importe quel pays d'Europe ou du monde, tu seras tax sur les revenus gnrs dans ce pays. En tant que particulier, en aucun cas tu n'y chapperas sauf si accords bilatraux t'obligeant ou te permettant de contribuer dans ton pays d'origine.
Si tu chappes tu fraudes, et les poursuites, o que ce soit, sont gnralement svres.

Mais visiblement il n'en va pas de mme pour cette finance mondialise, et toi goguenard tu salues leur cynisme et tu le soutiens. C'est beau.

Mais arrte de pleurer qu'on te vole, c'est toi qui le rclame l

----------


## Ryu2000

> On te propose un biglotron  1000 euros et le mme biglotron ailleurs  500 euros. Tu prends lequel ?


La mtaphore ne fonctionne pas car le petit patron n'a pas la possibilit de faire de l'optimisation fiscale, le Luxembourg ne va pas lui proposer un impt personnalis et de toute faon il ne peut pas faire disparatre son bnfice.




> Et c'est vrai ! Et il n'y a pas que la TVA puisque, en France, il y a aussi des impts de production, que tu fasses du bnef ou pas.


Les petits patrons paient des impts en plus de tout a.




> Pour info, la seule TVA suffirait largement  financer les fonctions rgaliennes. Si l'tat cessait de vouloir s'occuper de tout, mal


L'tat Franais aime bien s'occuper de plein de choses.




> Depuis, Amazon a aussi ouvert l'entrept de Toulouse.
> Mais peut-tre prfrez-vous que ces gens soient au chmage ?


C'est hyper lger comme compensation par rapport aux impts qui n'ont pas t pay en France...
Il y a aussi Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook, etc, *ils font des milliards de bnfice en France et n'embauchent pas des millions de personnes*.

Le petit patron qui va employer une personne va quand mme payer ses impts en France. Si il est indpendant il va se faire tuer par le RSI, les indpendants ne sont pas oblig de payer le RSI mais l'tat leur faire croire que si...
Et en plus Amazon finira par remplacer les humains par des machines. Bosser chez Amazon c'est un peu l'enfer. (mais bon c'est toujours beaucoup mieux qu'tre au RSA)




> On ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ; et si on en faisait un paradis ?


On ne peut pas financer tous les services de la France, cela dit, pour faire des conomies on pourrait commencer par virer des dputs et d'autres parasites de ce genre, ils cotent cher  l'tat.
La France ne peut pas s'aligner sur les tarifs prfrentielles accords  des grosses entreprises en Irlande, au Pays-Bas ou au Luxembourg.




> Et bien faisons comme eux au lieu de voler toujours plus de fric aux contribuables particuliers et entreprises !


Dans la philosophie franaise c'est inadmissible d'tre plus sympa avec les gros que les petits.
Qu'on commence par moins craser les petits avant d'aider les gros.
Starbuck a les moyens de payer des impts en France... Ce n'est pas comme tous les petits artisans qui font faillite, parce que a cote trop cher de travailler en France et en plus le ct administratif est ultra chiant.




> Pourquoi "dloyale" ? La fiscalit est encore un domaine de l'tat et chaque tat fait ce qu'il veut. Pourquoi un tat bien gr devrait avoir la mme fiscalit confiscatoire que l'enfer fiscal franais ?


On ne peut pas s'aligner sur l'Estonie ou la Bulgarie, en France il y a beaucoup de social et il faut le financer.
En France tu n'as pas  vendre ta maison pour payer ta chimiothrapie.




> la TVA seule financerait largement les fonctions rgaliennes.


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a dans les fonctions rgaliennes exactement ?
On peut avoir une SNCF qui appartient 100%  l'tat (et 0% aux rgions) ?
On peut avoir un systme de retraite, de scurit sociale, de chmage et de RSA ?




> Ben oui. 57% du PIB est consacr  la dpense publique ; c'est beaucoup trop !


Ouais ya peut-tre des conomies  faire quelque part...

====
Peut-tre que l'tat pourrait rduire ses dpenses sans diminuer la qualit des servies publics, mais c'est clairement pas ce qu'il fait.
Tout le monde gueule en ce moment les professeurs, les infirmires, les policiers, les pompiers, etc.
Les lus ne veulent pas perdre leurs privilges, ils sont contre les rgimes spciaux, sauf les leurs (et va y que je te cumul 5 retraites...).

----------


## fredoche

> Pour ma part, je pense que la course aux couts les plus faibles a toujours un cout. Nous payons l'humain moins, en nombre ou en salaire, nous optimisons, sans nous rencre compte qu'au final c'est un autre bout que nous grignotons.
> 
> Les villes commencent  revenir de ces optimisations sense apporter des centaines d'emplois, mais qui au final ont install durablement le chmage.
> 
> Ici, c'est  plus grande chelle le mme dbat que petits commerants contre grandes surfaces. Ces dernires qui n'hsitaient pas  faire jouer la concurrence pour viter les taxes locales autant qu'elles le pouvaient. Mais 30 ans plus tard, on voit que tous les petit commerces ont ferm, que les 10% dconomie se sont fait surtout au prix de la qualit des produits, et que loin de rsoudre les problmes de chmage, ces grandes surfaces les ont largement aggravs. (et la mode du drive ne va pas aider).
> 
> Du coup, la course aux couts les plus bas, et les exonrations de taxes, je suis moyennement fan quand mme...


Tu as videmment raison sur toute la ligne

Pour ctoyer rgulirement Belgique et Pays-bas je suis toujours saisi des diffrences pour ce qui concerne le commerce. 
En Belgique je vais donc rgulirement  Lige, qui est la premire ville francophone. Je crois que la plus grande surface commerciale n'atteint pas la surface justement du plus grand supermarch de ma ville de mme pas 45000 habitants. Et ici ces grandes surfaces foisonnent, j'en compte au moins 6 comparables autour de ma ville. Rsultat un centre ville mort, dsert, avec la moiti des vitrine vides, dlabres... et ce depuis des annes.

En Belgique mme dans des petits patelins de campagne tu as plusieurs commerces.

Aux Pays-bas, cette diffrence est encore plus marque. De Lige  Maastricht, il y a une 30aine de km. Je ne connais pas de vraies grandes surfaces autour. A contrario tu ne peux pas aborder une ville franaise sans traverser plusieurs km de zones commerciales, avec videmment l'hypermarch trnant au milieu. La ville regorge de boutiques et les commerces sont ouverts toute la semaine, mme le dimanche. Les rues sont bondes, les bars et restaurants sont bonds, les parkings de ville sont pleins. La concurrence est rude, donc les prix sont vraiment intressants, d'autant que les commerants soldent quand ils le souhaitent. L'offre commerciale est riche et varie, il y a des grandes enseignes videmment et des franchises, mais aussi normment de commerants indpendants. La qualit est au RDV. Quand tu parcoures les rues de Maastricht, quel dpaysement du coup: beaucoup de monde et une vraie vie.

Alors videmment c'est comme une ode au consumrisme,  la socit de consommation, et je n'adhre que trs peu. Mais j'ai quand mme le sentiment que la dynamique que l'on  ressent chez les gens n'est pas tranger  ces diffrences

Maintenant les choses changent aussi ici : Carrefour ferme des grandes surfaces et rouvre des commerce de ville et de proximit, parce que leur modle s'essoufle et que le commerce en ligne leur taille des croupires

----------


## CinePhil

> La mtaphore ne fonctionne pas car le petit patron n'a pas la possibilit de faire de l'optimisation fiscale


Mais l'entrepreneur franais peut trs bien monter sa bote  l'tranger, ou une filiale.




> Les petits patrons paient des impts en plus de tout a.


1) Ne pas confondre impt sur le revenu et impt sur les socits.
2) Plus les entreprises grossissent, plus elles ont de trucs  payer.




> L'tat Franais aime bien s'occuper de plein de choses.


Hlas !  ::calim2:: 
C'est ce qui plombe ce pays foutu !




> C'est hyper lger comme compensation par rapport aux impts qui n'ont pas t pay en France...


Euh... compensation ?
Avec plus de 5000 salaris en France, Amazon y est class comme "Grande entreprise". Il n'y en avait que 243 en 2011.




> ils font des milliards de bnfice en France et n'embauchent pas des millions de personnes.


LOL ! A part l'tat, je ne connais pas d'employeur de plus d'un million de personnes !  ::): 


Enfin bref... Ras le bol de rpondre  des moutons content de se faire voler la moiti de leurs revenus par l'tat et qui en redemandent.

#CePaysEstFoutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais l'entrepreneur franais peut trs bien monter sa bote  l'tranger, ou une filiale.


Le ct administratif est dj assez chiant comme a.
Les lectriciens, plombiers, maons, charpentiers, etc, ont autre chose  foutre : ils bossent. (ils galrent dj pour payer 1 employ, ils ne vont pas embauch un avocat fiscaliste...)
T'as pas le temps de faire l'optimisation fiscale quand tu travailles vraiment.




> 2) Plus les entreprises grossissent, plus elles ont de trucs  payer.


Gnralement a reprsente un pourcentage moins lev...




> Avec plus de 5000 salaris en France, Amazon y est class comme "Grande entreprise".


5000 jobs pour autant de bnfice c'est ngligeable, c'est insignifiant tellement c'est ridicule.




> Enfin bref... Ras le bol de rpondre  des moutons content de se faire voler la moiti de leurs revenus par l'tat et qui en redemandent.


Si vous voulez payer moins d'impt vous pouvez partir aux USA.

L le problme c'est que les entreprises bnficient de taux d'impositions personnaliss, le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et les Pays-Bas, peuvent s'arranger avec les entreprises.
Les gens normaux dans ces pays sont plus impos que les grosses entreprises, ce n'est pas normal.
Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'en France on paie trop de taxe, d'impt, de charge et de tout ce que vous voulez. (au final taxe ou impt, c'est la mme chose pour celui qui bosse)

Bon a ne concernait personne, mais a faisait patriotique :
Quand Roosevelt taxait les hauts-revenus  91%



> En 1935, le" Revenue act" (familirement appel "soak the rich tax") remet  plat les rgles d'imposition pour les hauts revenus. Les personnes gagnant plus de 200.000 dollars (soit un million de dollars aujourd'hui) par an sont taxes plus fortement,  hauteur de 63%. La loi fut rvise en 1936, augmentant le taux  79% puis atteindra 91% en 1941. Pendant prs de 50 ans, les Etats-Unis vivront avec un taux marginal d'imposition sur les trs hauts revenus proche de 80%.


Est-il vrai que les Etats-Unis ont tax les riches  plus de 70% pendant trente ans ?



> Les taux suprieurs de l'impt sur le revenu ont mme atteint, outre Atlantique, 70%  94% entre les annes 30 et le dbut des annes 80. Mais parfois sur des niveaux de revenus si levs qu'ils n'ont concern que trs peu de contribuables.


Et pour la blague :
tats-Unis : 18 milliardaires veulent payer plus d'impts



> "Il est temps de nous taxer plus". Cette affirmation est le titre d'une tribune signe par 18 milliardaires amricains, dont l'homme d'affaires Georges Soros ou Chris Hughes, le cofondateur de Facebook. Ces derniers demandent  tous les candidats  la prsidence "une taxe modre sur les fortunes d'un dixime des 1% des Amricains les plus riches". Ces milliardaires possdent 90% de la richesse du pays.


Bill Gates :  Je devrais payer plus d'impts ! 

La Fondation Bill et Melinda Gates accuse de (presque) tous les maux



> Avant le forum de Davos du 20-23 janvier, Global Justice Now a publi ce mercredi un rapport [PDF] dans lequel  la Fondation est fustige pour ses liens avec les *pratiques dvasion fiscale de Microsoft*, son manque de responsabilit, sa coopration troite avec les multinationales, son soutien  des systmes de sant et dducation privs et sa dfense des plantes gntiquement modifies (PGM) .

----------


## fredoche

> Mais l'entrepreneur franais peut trs bien monter sa bote  l'tranger, ou une filiale.
> [...]
> Enfin bref... Ras le bol de rpondre  des moutons content de se faire voler la moiti de leurs revenus par l'tat et qui en redemandent.
> 
> #CePaysEstFoutu !


pourquoi le mec qui n'arrte pas de crier au voleur, de cracher dans la soupe et de clamer que son pays est foutu ne va-t-il pas lui-mme  l'tranger voir si l'herbe est plus verte ailleurs, et les impts moins confiscatoires ?

Ah bah non son job c'est ce mme pays qui lui finance avec les impts de tous les moutons dont il se moque.

Quelle belle leon ne nous donne-t-il pas l ...?

Et que pense ce mme zlote des dernires annonces concernant les impts des entreprises de la part du gouvernement ? 
https://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fra...roupes-1134460
baisse de 25% (bah oui de 33,3  25%, a fait 25% de baisse) en 3 ans mme pas pour les *PME* de plus de 250 millions d' de chiffres d'affaire. C'est pas hallucinant ce truc l ?

Il doit tre content non, les impts baissent ? Il va pouvoir compenser  loisirs, comme toutes les autres entreprises, parce que il faudra bien que quelqu'un paie.

Qui c'est qui en redemande en ralit ?

----------


## weed

Le problme est que les petites entreprises font du commerce avec une unique entreprise. 

Esprons dans ce cas que cela va donner l'opportunit  d'autres market place d'tre plus comptitif

----------


## fredoche

Au passage sur ce fameux marketplace amazon, quand vous avez des produits proposs par dautres boutiques, vous pouvez chercher ces autres boutiques directement sur le net, et commercer directement avec elles. Et de fait vous conomisez au moins une partie de la marge que se fait Amazon.

typiquement un cran que je viens de commander : la liste des prix sur le marketplace
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listi...&condition=new 
dans une des boutiques de ce marketplace directement 10 de moins
https://www.topbiz.fr/moniteurs/1565...643578459.html
sur une autre : 22 de moins que le prix marketplace
https://www.laboutiquedunet.com/p-SA...html?cc1=10031

Aprs la dernire a une sale rputation

----------


## esperanto

> Ce qu il faut bien comprendre c est que l on a un systme, Amazon et market place qui n a pas de concurrence. Non que d autres ne soient pas capable de faire la mme chose. Un site d e-commerce et des entrepts c est assez basique.


Quoi, comment a Amazon n'a pas de concurrent?
Dj faut faire la diffrence entre le site Amazon, qui vend ses propres produits et a des entrepts, et la market place, qui est une vitrine pour les produits d'autres magasins, et o pour autant que je sache, Amazon ne prte pas ses entrepts (quand tu commandes sur la market place, c'est le magasin  l'origine de la vente qui assure la livraison _ ses conditions_ - j'en sais quelque chose, j'ai eu un problme une fois avec un livreur aux horaires hallucinants, mais comme a venait de la market place Amazon a dclin toute responsabilit...)

Alors, est-ce qu'Amazon est la seule market place avec suffisamment de notorit en France? Mme pas, on peut facilement citer CDiscount, Rakuten/PriceMinister... Alors si les vendeurs ne sont pas contents d'Amazon, ils n'ont qu' aller  la concurrence.

A noter qu'Amazon n'a rpercut la taxe que sur sa market place, pas sur les produits qu'ils vendent eux-mmes, puisque leur politique vise  contourner la lgislation par exemple en ayant des frais de port presque ngatifs pour contrer la loi sur le prix des livres...




> La vrai question est donc de savoir si l on accepte cette entreprise comme modle en encourageant les autres  l imiter ou si au contraire on fait en sorte de rtablir un peu l quilibre en faveur d autres pratiques de ventes plus respectueuses et surtout bien plus rentable pour notre conomie.


Qui a, on? Les politiques ou les consommateurs?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Qui a, on? Les politiques ou les consommateurs?


Consommateur, electeur, politiques...

tous ceux qui definissent notre modle de socit.

----------


## Flyers

Bizarre quand c'est la grande distribution qui met en place ces pratiques tout le monde s'en moque : https://www.europe1.fr/economie/la-l...tendre-3848414.

Par contre quand c'est Amazon c'est pas bien ?

La ralit ne serait pas que le gouvernement s'en moque un peu du "pouvoir d'achat" mais souhaite seulement augmenter ses taxes  tous prix ?

----------


## weed

> Bizarre quand c'est la grande distribution qui met en place ces pratiques tout le monde s'en moque : https://www.europe1.fr/economie/la-l...tendre-3848414.
> Par contre quand c'est Amazon c'est pas bien ?


Le problme entre la grande distribution et Amazon n'est pas tout  fait le mme. 
Amazon est l'une des socits les plus puissantes financirement. Elles gnrent normment de bnfice dans le monde, fait normment de business en France en payant quasiment pas dimpts. 

En payant peu d'impot, Amazon a un norme avantage par rapport aux entreprises concurrentes qui peuvent difficile financirement pour tre au mme niveau en terme de service (service client efficace, rapidit de livraison, ...) et niveau prix.  
La taxe est suppose rtablir une meilleur justice sociale pour rtablir une concurrence plus saine vis  vis des entreprises concurrentes. 

Cette taxe tait vraiment ncessaire pour les raisons invoques. Amazon a dcid de ne pas la prendre en charge mais de la rpercuter sur le prix. 
C'est tout aussi trs bien. Le danger avec Amazon, c'est que nous sommes beaucoup trop dpendant d'eux. Nous pensons trop  site en ligne = Amazon. La plus part des petits commerces ne vendent que par cet unique entreprise. Mme toi,  Flyers, tu n'as pas mme pas envisag faire tes achats chez un autre site, pour te dire la russite de Amazon de nous rendre dpendant. Il faut casser cette dpendance. 

Si c'est trop cher sur Amazon, sache qu'il existe d'autres sites de commerces qui seront de-nouveau tout aussi intressant. 




> La ralit ne serait pas que le gouvernement s'en moque un peu du "pouvoir d'achat" mais souhaite seulement augmenter ses taxes  tous prix ?


Le gouvernement veut se faire respecter et souhaite que chaque  socit paye ses impots, quoi de plus normal.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si on veut parler pouvoir d'achat, il existe 3 mthodes pour le faire voluer.
La premire est simplement de faire monter les salaires. Elle est assez difficile  mettre en place et trs couteuse pour l'tat(en gnral, cest une exonration de charge salariale)
La seconde est de resorber le chomage. Les gens qui travaillent ont un meilleur pouvoir d'chat, c'est assez logique. Mme chose, c'est difficile  faire.

La dernire consiste  assouplir les rgles pour faire baisser les prix...  introduire de la concurrence.
Elle  l'avantage de ne pas couter cher  l'tat, mais souvent elle se fait aux dtriments des salaris sur plusieurs annes. Donc elle va  l'encontre du second point en faisant augmenter le chomage, mais le gouvernement a eu son effet pouvoir d'achat rapide.

Ici c'est bien le problme. On a drglement et fait place belle  des acteurs comme amazon, les grandes surfaces, ryanair, etc... en favorisant mme leur implantation avec des subventions publiques. Et au bout de quelques temps, on se rend compte que les effets sont dvastateurs, que les prix tirs vers le bas dtruisent les niveau de marge des autres socits et qu'au moindre coup de vent, elle sont crase. Au passage,; elle deviennent des cibles facile pour des rachats trangers.

Le prix  payer est trop important je trouve.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'OCDE rend publiques ses propositions sur une taxe GAFA transfrontalire,*
*qui seront examines par les ministres des Finances du G20 lors de leur prochaine runion le 17 octobre  Washington * 

 l're numrique, l'attribution de droits d'imposition ne peut plus tre exclusivement circonscrite par rfrence  la prsence physique. Les rgles en vigueur depuis les annes 1920 ne suffisent plus pour garantir une rpartition quitable des droits d'imposition  une priode de mondialisation (phnomne d'ouverture des conomies nationales sur un march mondial, entranant une interdpendance croissante des pays). Aussi, lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) a propos mercredi une rforme en profondeur de la fiscalit transfrontalire qui devrait donner aux tats davantage de marges de manuvre pour taxer les grandes entreprises internationales, notamment les grandes enseignes du numrique comme Google ou Facebook. 

*Contexte*

Voici le contexte dans lequel ce document d'une vingtaine de pages a t produit :

Les dfis en matire fiscale apports par la numrisation de l'conomie ont t identifis comme l'un des principaux domaines d'action du plan d'action BEPS (Base Erosion and Profit Shifting), ce qui a conduit au rapport 2015 BEPS  Action 1. Le dbat politique sur ces dfis reste une partie importante de l'agenda international.  la suite d'un mandat des ministres des Finances du G20 en mars 2017, l'Inclusive Framework, men par l'intermdiaire de son groupe de travail sur l'conomie numrique, a publi un rapport intermdiaire en mars 2018 : _Les dfis fiscaux lis  la numrisation - Rapport intermdiaire 2018_.

Ce groupe de travail sur l'conomie numrique a encore intensifi ses travaux aprs la publication du rapport intermdiaire. Sur la base de l'analyse incluse dans les deux rapports cits plus haut ainsi que sur la base des discussions tenues lors des runions du groupe de travail en juillet 2018 et en dcembre 2018, un certain nombre de propositions ont t prsentes par les dlgus au groupe de travail. Ces propositions, ainsi que les discussions rcentes et les commentaires des membres de l'Inclusive Framework OCDE / G20, ont pos les bases d'un accord sur la voie  suivre pour parvenir  une solution consensuelle en 2020.


En janvier 2019, l'Inclusive Framework a publi une note succincte regroupant les propositions tudies en deux piliers. Le premier pilier, qui concerne le document en source, est ax sur l'attribution de droits d'imposition ainsi que sur la ralisation d'un examen cohrent et simultan de la rpartition des bnfices et des rgles de nexus (c'est--dire le lien unissant une entreprise et un tat qui la taxe). Le premier pilier comprend les propositions  participation des utilisateurs ,  actifs incorporels du marketing  et  prsence conomique significative . Le second pilier concerne les problmes restants lis au BEPS

Dans le cadre des travaux en cours, un document de consultation publique a t publi le 13 fvrier 2019, qui sollicitait les contributions des parties prenantes externes.

Le 28 mai 2019, l'Inclusive Framework a adopt un programme de travail visant  laborer une solution consensuelle aux problmes fiscaux poss par la numrisation de l'conomie. Cela a ensuite t approuv par les ministres des Finances du G20 lors de leur runion  Fukuoka les 8 et 9 juin 2019, et par les dirigeants du G20  Osaka les 28 et 29 juin 2019. Le programme de travail est une tape cruciale pour rpondre  la demande du G20 de *trouver et convenir d'une solution consensuelle d'ici la fin de 2020*.

*Une approche unifie*

Les trois alternatives prsentes dans le programme de travail sous le premier pilier prsentent un certain nombre de points communs: 
bien que les propositions abordent diffremment le problme pos par la numrisation, dans la mesure o les entreprises hautement numrises sont en mesure de fonctionner  distance, et/ou ou sont trs rentables, toutes les propositions raffecteraient des droits dimposition en faveur de la juridiction de lutilisateur ou du march ;toutes les propositions envisagent une nouvelle rgle de nexus qui ne dpendrait pas de la prsence physique dans la juridiction de lutilisateur ou du march;elles vont toutes au-del du principe de pleine concurrence et scartent du principe dentit spare; etelles recherchent tous la simplicit, la stabilisation du systme fiscal et une certitude fiscale accrue lors de la mise en uvre.

Bien entendu, le rapport a galement not des carts entre les propositions. Par exemple, l'accent mis sur les entreprises numriques varie, la nature de la raffectation des droits dimposition diffre galement entre les propositions, etc.

Le Secrtariat a cherch  laborer une nouvelle approche possible sur la base des points communs entre les trois propositions, en tenant compte de l'objectif ultime de ces propositions, des points de vue exprims au cours des consultations, ainsi que de la ncessit de fournir une solution aussi simple que possible. 


*Porte (entreprises concernes)*

Dans un premier temps, il faut identifier les entreprises qui seront concernes. Il s'agit notamment d'entreprises qui se projettent dans la vie quotidienne des consommateurs (y compris des utilisateurs) interagissent avec leurs bases de donnes consommateurs et crent une valeur significative sans prsence physique traditionnelle sur le march. Si le document note que cela pourrait s'appliquer  n'importe quelle entreprise, il prcise que cela concerne  *les entreprises centres sur le numrique qui interagissent  distance avec des utilisateurs, qu'ils soient ou non leurs clients principaux, et pour les autres entreprises en contact avec le consommateur pour lesquelles les interactions des consommateurs, la collecte et l'exploitation des donnes, le marketing et le branding sont importants et peuvent plus facilement tre raliss  distance. Cela inclut les entreprises hautement numrises qui interagissent  distance avec les utilisateurs, qu'ils soient ou non leurs principaux clients, ainsi que les autres entreprises qui commercialisent leurs produits auprs des consommateurs et peuvent utiliser la technologie numrique pour dvelopper une base de consommateurs* .

Toutes les entreprises bnficiant de revenus via une activit internet, que ce soit par la vente et la distribution de ses produits ou par la vente de publicit, sont concernes. Sont exclues du champ d'application les entreprises industrielles telles que Valo, par exemple, et les industries extractives (entreprises minires).

 Une discussion plus approfondie devrait galement avoir lieu pour dterminer si dautres secteurs (services financiers, par exemple) devraient galement tre exclus, en tenant compte de la logique de la politique fiscale ainsi que dautres aspects pratiques. Cette discussion devrait galement prendre en compte les limitations de taille, telles que, par exemple, le seuil de revenus de 750 millions d'euros utilis pour les obligations de dclaration pays par pays . 

Concernant le seuil de chiffre d'affaires qui sera imposable, Richard Collier, conseiller fiscal  l'OCDE, a indiqu mercredi lors d'un Webcast de l'Organisation que  la dcision reste  trancher .


*La cration d'un nouveau nexus (dans le cas d'espce, lien unissant une entreprise et un tat qui la taxe)*

Actuellement, dans une juridiction, une socit non rsidente n'est imposable sur ses bnfices commerciaux que si elle y possde un tablissement stable. Cela implique donc avoir une certaine forme de prsence physique. La numrisation a mis  rude preuve l'applicabilit de cette rgle, car les entreprises peuvent de plus en plus faire affaire avec des clients situs dans une juridiction sans y tre physiquement prsentes. Cela est particulirement vrai pour les ventes  distance d'entreprises hautement numrises, dont les activits ont remis en question la pertinence des rgles de prsence physique existantes - notamment dans l'esprit du public et des politiciens.

 La nouvelle rgle de lien permettrait de rsoudre ce problme en s'appliquant dans tous les cas o une entreprise a une implication durable et significative dans l'conomie d'une juridiction de march, par exemple par le biais d'une interaction et d'un engagement du consommateur, quel que soit son niveau de prsence physique dans cette juridiction. Le moyen le plus simple dappliquer la nouvelle rgle consisterait  dfinir un seuil de revenu sur le march (dont le montant pourrait tre adapt  la taille du march) comme indicateur principal dune implication durable et significative dans ce pays. Le seuil de revenus prendrait galement en compte certaines activits, telles que les services de publicit en ligne, qui s'adressent  des utilisateurs non payants dans des emplacements diffrents de ceux dans lesquels les revenus correspondants sont comptabiliss. Ce nouveau lien serait introduit par le biais d'une rgle autonome - en plus de la rgle d'tablissement stable - afin de limiter tout effet d'entranement non intentionnel sur les autres rgles existantes .

En clair, ds l'instant ou une multinationale exercera une activit  distance sur un territoire, via la toile, cet tat sera susceptible de la taxer sur ces activits.

Une fois qu'il est tabli qu'un pays a le droit d'imposer les bnfices d'une entreprise non rsidente, la question suivante est de savoir quel bnfice les rgles attribuent  cette juridiction.  Nous donnons le droit d'imposer une entreprise  une juridiction ds l'instant que cette entreprise gnre un montant de chiffre d'affaires sur ce territoire , explique Pascal Saint Amans, directeur du centre de politique et d'administration fiscales de l'OCDE.

Reste  dterminer quel sera le profit soumis  cette nouvelle taxation dans la mesure o elle cohabitera avec l'ancienne. Ltat en question ne pourra pas prlever des impts sur la totalit du profit gnr par cette entreprise, mais seulement une partie. Ne serait-ce que pour viter un phnomne de double imposition. L'approche consiste  rallouer une partie des profits rsiduels pour qu'ils soient taxs l o ils sont raliss.

Dans ce but, l'OCDE propose de dissocier les profits dits routiniers gnrs par les activits classiques des entreprises (production, distribution, recherche et dveloppement) des profits rsiduels importants gnrs, par exemple, par des revenus de licence ou de marque. Reste  dterminer quelle sera la proportion de ce profit rsiduel qui sera redistribue aux diffrentes juridictions dans lesquelles l'entreprise ralise son activit. Le pourcentage reste  dterminer. Les discussions promettent d'tre ardues.

*Conclusion*

Le document note que  le programme de travail a mis en vidence les points communs des trois propositions prsentes au groupe de travail sur l'conomie numrique afin de faciliter une solution consensuelle sur le premier pilier. Il a galement identifi diverses questions techniques  rsoudre et attribu ce travail  diffrents groupes de travail. Toutefois, le programme de travail a soulign la ncessit de convenir des grandes lignes de l'architecture d'une approche unifie d'ici  janvier 2020, tant donn l'objectif de parvenir  une solution consensuelle d'ici la fin de 2020. Il a galement not que, sans rduire les carts entre les trois propositions, il ne serait pas possible de parvenir  une telle solution, ce qui encouragera davantage de juridictions  adopter des mesures fiscales unilatrales non coordonnes, y compris des mesures qui taxent les revenus bruts. Un tel vnement compromettrait la pertinence et la durabilit du cadre fiscal international et porterait prjudice  l'investissement mondial ainsi qu' la croissance .

Nanmoins,  Paris, on juge que les propositions de lOCDE constituent  une base de travail prometteuse , a dclar mercredi une source de Reuters  Bercy. 

Les ministres des Finances du G20 devraient examiner ces propositions lors de leur prochaine runion le 17 octobre  Washington. Si un consensus se dgage, lOCDE ouvrira des ngociations parmi les 134 pays favorables  une rcriture des rgles, avec lobjectif de dfinir un accord-cadre en janvier, de parvenir  sentendre sur les dtails dici juin et de conclure un accord dfinitif dici fin 2020. 

Source : document

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement espagnol adopte un projet de loi visant  crer une taxe pour les gants du numrique et prend de l'avance sur ses voisins de l'UE
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne
 ::fleche::  France : les dputs LR proposent une loi visant  introduire une taxation de 5 % sur le chiffre d'affaires, des oprateurs de plateformes numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxation des GAFA : les gouvernements franais et allemand vont prvoir une sortie de secours, en l'absence de progrs d'ici dcembre

----------


## matthius

En France sont promus des incomptents par nos coles depuis longtemps.
On empchait aux lves d'utiliser le franais correctement, alors qu'il ne s'agit que de faire cela pour tre reconnu en France.

----------


## CinePhil

Je suis sidr par la facilit avec laquelle la dictature internationale s'installe !   :8O: 

La fiscalit est du ressort de chaque tat mais l personne ne bronche !  ::weird:: 

Bon a ne va pas se faire demain cette taxe gafa internationale mais quand mme.  ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Beaucoup de bureaucratie pour au final taxer qui ? 

Des socits nationales genre Poste Italiane, Deutsche Post ou La Poste franaise qui proposent des services de messageries lectroniques grand publique. Qui ont 2 ? 3 ? 5 millions de clients ...  

Google, FaceBook, Amazon et consort y charperont encore ... Il suffit aussi d'une installation dans un paradis fiscal type Monaco, Andorre, Iles Anglo Normandes, Liechtenstein , Gibraltar  ... GB, FRance, Espagne, UK et Allemagne protgent ces micros tat , comme le Luxembourg ou L'Irlande ... Histoire de garder la main mise sur l'optimisation fiscale ...

----------


## CinePhil

Il n'y a de paradis fiscaux que parce qu'il y a des enfers fiscaux. La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?


Ce serait bien qu'il y ait moins d'impt, de taxe, de charge et de ce que vous voulez, mais pour cela il faudrait que l'tat baisse ses dpenses, par contre il faut garder la scurit sociale, l'cole gratuite, le chmage, les retraites, le RSA, les entreprises publiques : SNCF, Franaise des jeux, autoroutes, aroports, poste, etc.
On pourrait commencer par diminuer le nombre de dputs, ministres, snateurs ainsi que leurs budgets.
Il doit y avoir moyen de faire des conomies quelque part, mais pas dans les hpitaux, l'arme, la police, la gendarmerie, l'ducation, etc.

Mme si les impts taient moins lev les grosses entreprises feraient quand mme de l'optimisation fiscale, elles feront toujours le maximum pour payer le minimum.
Pourquoi Apple ne paye pas beaucoup d'impts en France?



> Et puis, il y a l'Irlande. *Apple bnficie, depuis plus de vingt ans, d'un accord avec l'administration fiscale irlandaise, lui permettant de payer trs peu d'impt, voire pas du tout, sur les bnfices de ses ventes en zone Europe (dans laquelle l'entreprise inclut ses ventes en Inde, au Moyen-Orient et en Afrique)*. Un accord ngoci en 1991 alors que l'entreprise tait en difficult financire, et renouvel en 2007, alors qu'Apple se portait dj beaucoup mieux grce au lancement, six ans plus tt, de son baladeur numrique, l'iPod. En 2014, selon une enqute au long cours de la Commission europenne, *cela a permis  Apple de payer 50 euros d'impts chaque fois qu'il gagnait un million d'euros en Europe, en Afrique, au Moyen-Orient et en Inde*. Comment? En facturant depuis l'Irlande 90% de ses 200 milliards de profits annuels, raliss en dehors des tats-Unis. Et en redirigeant une grande partie de ces sommes vers un sige fantme, qui n'tait bas dans aucun pays et n'avait aucun employ, et ne pouvait donc pas tre tax pour ses bnfices. Aprs son enqute, la Commission europenne a condamn, en aot 2016, Apple  verser la somme historique de 13 milliards d'euros  l'Irlande, estimant illgal l'accord pass entre l'Etat et l'entreprise.


Apple avait un peu de retard dans ses impts :
Apple rgle 500 millions deuros darrirs dimpts au fisc franais



> La socit amricaine a trouv un accord  la fin de dcembre avec ladministration fiscale afin de solder dix ans darrirs dimpts.
> (...)
> Beaucoup moins enthousiaste, Raphael Pradeau, porte-parole dAttac, dnonce *une justice  faible avec les forts et forte avec les faibles* .  On est choqus que *le fisc franais passe des accords  lamiable avec une entreprise qui vole des milliards  lEtat*, alors quon envoie en prison des gens qui volent pour se nourrir , smeut-il. En outre, le montant de laccord ne lui parat  pas trs important  au regard de lactivit dApple en France :  Ils dclarent 800 millions de chiffre daffaires par an pour leurs deux filiales franaises, mais ils sous-dclarent massivement , soutient M. Pradeau. Daprs lassociation, le chiffre daffaires rel de la marque  la pomme en France serait plus proche des 4 milliards deuros par an, mais aucun document public ne permet de vrifier ce montant.


Mais c'est vrai que la classe moyenne est noy sous les taxes et impts...
On a le sentiment de ne plus aussi bien vivre quavant : cette classe moyenne qui senlise
Pouvoir d'achat : les classes moyennes de plus en plus prcaires ?

Tout augmente sauf les salaires et les portions (parfois pour ne pas faire augmenter le prix, la contenance des produits est diminue (Shrinkflation)).
Mais il y a moyen d'tre optimiste et de se dire que ceux qui auront survcu aux famines et pidmies causes par la troisime guerre mondiale, connatront peut-tre 30 annes glorieuses ^^ :;):  ::ccool:: 
L on va arriver dans l'tape suivante d'une crise majeure, les choses vont aller beaucoup plus mal, dans un avenir relativement proche.

Le FISC est plus sympa avec les ultra riches qui fraudent qu'avec le peuple.
Les ministres savent frauder.
Procs Cahuzac : vasion fiscale, mode d'emploi



> L'auteur du montage qui a permis  l'ancien ministre de transfrer ses avoirs de Suisse  Singapour a expliqu qu'il n'y a rien l de  trs compliqu .

----------


## Sodium

> Ce serait bien qu'il y ait moins d'impt, de taxe, de charge et de ce que vous voulez, mais pour cela il faudrait que l'tat baisse ses dpenses, par contre il faut garder la scurit sociale, l'cole gratuite, le chmage, les retraites, le RSA, les entreprises publiques : SNCF, Franaise des jeux, autoroutes, aroports, poste, etc.


Justement non. Si les grandes entreprises payaient leurs taxes, financer les services publics ne serait pas un problme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Globalement les dpenses de l'tat sont trop leves.
Il parait qu'en France les dpenses publiques reprsentent 56% du PIB ce qui est beaucoup.


Si j'ai bien interprt les propos de CinePhil, je pense qu'il dit "si les impts baissaient normment en France, pour tout le monde, les entreprises ne feraient pas d'optimisation fiscale en passant par l'Irlande, les Pays Bas, le Luxembourg ou Malte".
Personnellement je n'y crois pas, il y a des pays o les impts sont bas pour les entreprises et pourtant les entreprises s'arrangent pour faire sortir leur bnfices.
C'est impossible de rivaliser avec les taux spciaux ngoci avec un paradis fiscal.

Arrangements fiscaux d'Apple avec l'Irlande: de l'optimisation  l'aide illgale



> Deux accords fiscaux seraient concerns : le premier datant de 1991, le second de 2007. *Ils auraient permis  Apple d'tre tax  moins de 2%*, alors que le taux nominal de l'impt sur les socits s'lve  12,5% en Irlande.


LA CE JUGE ILLGAUX DES ACCORDS FISCAUX DE STARBUCKS ET FIAT



> Starbucks, prcise la Commission, a bnfici d'un accord avec le fisc nerlandais depuis 2008 et Fiat d'un accord similaire avec le Luxembourg depuis 2012.
> Pour la Commission, ces "rulings" reviennent  autoriser des mthodes de calcul des bnfices imposables " la fois complexes et artificielles" et qui "ne tiennent pas compte de la ralit conomique".
> 
> LES PAYS-BAS "SURPRIS", STARBUCKS VEUT FAIRE APPEL
> L'excutif communautaire a ainsi calcul que* les bnfices imposables de la filiale luxembourgeoise de Fiat Chrysler Automobiles auraient pu tre 20 fois suprieurs dans des conditions de march normales.*


Optimisation fiscale : le virage des Pays-Bas



> La fiscalit arrangeante des Pays-Bas envers les multinationales a ses jours compts. Accus de dumping fiscal depuis des annes par la Commission europenne, La Haye cde  la pression en annonant  une remise  plat de sa politique de taxation opaque envers les entreprises internationales .  Afin d'viter que les Pays-Bas soient un point de passage de flux financiers vers des paradis fiscaux, la loi en vigueur va tre modifie. Les rgles en usage vont tre renforces et devenir plus transparentes , a justifi le secrtaire d'Etat aux Finances, Menno Snel, en prsentant cette rforme.
> 
> Le durcissement de la lgislation concerne en particulier les quelque 4.500 montages financiers sujets  caution dnomms  rulings  ou  advanced prices agreements  conclus depuis 2012 avec des multinationales. *En l'tat, une grande proportion d'entreprises internationales amricaine (Brink's, Fluor, Nike, Procter & Gamble, Starbucks, Uber,) bnficie de ces  petits arrangements entre amis  avec le fisc nerlandais.*


Les grosses entreprises ne paieront pas leur impts :
1. Les paradis fiscaux se prostituent au rabais "vient chez moi je te fais un taux discount"
2. Elles ont les moyens de payer des avocats fiscalistes pour trouver des failles et les exploiter pour faire de l'optimisation fiscale

La France pourrait dire "Bon maintenant l'impt est  3% pour tout le monde" les entreprises feraient toujours sortir leur bnfices de France.
C'est compltement utopiste de simaginer que toutes les multinationales vont se mettre  payer des impts normalement.

===
Bon aprs ce serait chouette que l'tat dpense moins, tout en maintenant la qualit des services (SNCF, autoroute, retraite, chmage, hpitaux, etc).
Il y a de l'argent qui doit tre mal dpens.
Il doit y avoir trop de fonctionnaires parasites quelque part...
Il y a des bons fonctionnaires, comme les techniciens de surface et les cuisiniers dans les btiments publics, les policiers, les infirmires, etc.
Mais il doit y en avoir un paquet qui cote cher et qui ne sert  rien.

Dpenses publiques



> En 2016, *les dpenses publiques de la France reprsentent 56 % du PIB contre 44 % en Allemagne*. En 2015, la France se situe 8,5 points au-dessus de la zone euro.


Bon l'Allemagne c'est clairement pas un modle, l-bas c'est travailleurs pauvres, jobs prcaires, etc.
En plus la vente de voiture va chuter et l'Allemagne va entrer en rcession. Leur stratgie conomique est hyper fragile, elle repose sur l'exportation...
Mais on pourrait faire une moyenne et tendre vers 50% du PIB.

----------


## tanaka59

La France a besoin d'un bon coup de pied dans la fourmilire pour remettre tout le systme fiscale  plat.

Ecraser d'un ct la classe moyenne de taxe et avoir une politique gnreuse pour d'autres ... Quand la classe moyenne est dans le "m***" ... elle n'a mme pas le droit d'avoir accs  ces dites aides ... Situation totalement ubuesque. Et quand la classe moyenne ne sera plus en mesure de fournir suffisamment de ressources comment fera la gouvernement ?

Au lieu d'tre gav d'aides, autant pourvoir le recevoir en salaire .

----------


## Sodium

> Globalement les dpenses de l'tat sont trop leves.
> Il parait qu'en France les dpenses publiques reprsentent 56% du PIB ce qui est beaucoup.


Beaucoup selon quelles critres ?
 quoi d'autres l'argent d'un tat est-il cens servir mise  part mettre  disposition des infrastructures et services pour les citoyens ?
Ce PIB prend-il en compte les bnfices d'entreprises qui les dclarent ailleurs grce  des montages financiers (par exemple Starbuck qui s'arrange pour tre dficitaire en France) ?
L'tat n'est pas une entreprise, contrairement  que certains veulent nous faire croire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Beaucoup selon quelles critres ?


Par rapport aux autres la France dpense plus.
56 > 44

Tout le monde essaie de diminuer les dpenses :



> Beaucoup de pays de l'OCDE ont rduit leurs dpenses publiques depuis quinze ans. Elles sont ainsi passes de 50,4 % du PIB en 1990 dans la zone euro  46,1 % en 2008 (prvision de l'OCDE). LAllemagne est passe de 49,3 % en 1996  44,3 % en 2008. La Sude de 72,4 % en 1993  53,8 % en 2008. La France de 54,8 % en 1993  52,6 % en 2007. De 2010  2014, *la France est le seul grand pays europen  avoir augment ses dpenses publiques (hors inflation), alors qu'ailleurs, elles connaissent des baisses de 2  12 %.*
> 
> Des pays comme la Sude connaissent des baisses significatives de leurs dpenses publiques. Alors que celles-ci se situent  63 % du PIB entre 1986  1995, elles se rduisent  53,5 % en 2000 pour s'tablir  50,5 % en 2015.





> quoi d'autres l'argent d'un tat est-il cens servir mise  part mettre  disposition des infrastructures et services pour les citoyens ?


En France il y a un problme, les dpenses publiques augmentent, la qualit des service diminuent.
O part l'argent ? Il y a clairement une fuite quelque part, il y a des parasites qui cotent trs cher.

Bon il y a un gros poste "intrts de la dette", si on avait toujours pu emprunter  un taux plus faible, a nous coterait moins cher. Avant l'tat empruntait  la banque de France et les taux n'taient pas trs lev, mais aprs on a t contraint d'emprunter aux banques privs... (bon aujourd'hui il y a une anomalie et l'tat emprunte  taux ngatif, mais a ne va pas rgler le problme)

GASPILLAGES PUBLICS : LES PRIVILGES SOCIAUX ET FISCAUX COTENT DES MILLIARDS



> *Supprimer le rgime de retraite spcifique des dputs*, cest ce que propose Alain Chrtien, dput-maire (Les Rpublicains) de Vesoul, dans son rapport sur les retraites, annex au projet de loi de finances pour 2017. Il faut bien admettre quentre ces rgimes spciaux, les petits arrangements fiscaux et les avantages pas toujours justifis de certaines professions, l'Etat dpense chaque anne des fortunes. Au dtriment de tous les autres contribuables...


14 gaspillages publics qui nous cotent des milliards deuros



> L'htel de rgion de Clermont-Ferrand : 80 millions deuros
> Inaugur en juin 2014, le btiment devait abriter le conseil rgional dAuvergne. Mais patatras ! Avec le redcoupage des rgions et la fusion de lAuvergne et de Rhne-Alpes, cest Lyon qui a t choisi comme sige de la nouvelle entit. Les diles dAuvergne se sont refuss  vendre ldifice ou  dplacer les 400 agents rgionaux qui y travaillent actuellement. Et une partie des locaux reste dsesprment vide
> 
> Le Cese : 38 millions deuros
> Dveloppement de la culture du dialogue social en France La dette : un pont entre pass et avenir, Les forces vives au fminin, etc. Ces rapports "originaux" manent du Cese, le Conseil conomique, social et environnemental. Les 233 conseillers, qui y rdigent de tels rapports, issus de la socit civile, touchent une substantielle indemnit mensuelle de 3.746 euros. Pour certains, lassemble consultative est une planque en or pour recaser les copains. Chaque anne, cette assemble consultative cote 38 millions deuros  lEtat.
> 
> Le bicentenaire de la Caisse des dpts : 2,6 millions deuros
> Cest la somme folle qua dpense la Caisse des dpts pour fter ses 200 ans au Grand Palais  Paris en janvier 2016, a rvl le Canard Enchain. 500.000 euros ont ainsi t dbourss pour faire venir les salaris de province, 700.000 euros dpenss pour les gaver de petits-fours au sein du Grand Palais, lou 340.000 euros pour loccasion.
> 
> ...





> Ce PIB prend-il en compte les bnfices d'entreprises qui les dclarent ailleurs grce  des montages financiers (par exemple Starbuck qui s'arrange pour tre dficitaire en France) ?


a j'en sais rien, peut-tre que a prend le chiffre d'affaire et pas le bnfice, mais de toute faon le problme est le mme partout... (En Allemagne les grosses entreprises doivent aussi viter l'impt et pourtant les dpenses de l'tat c'est 44% du PIB)




> L'tat n'est pas une entreprise, contrairement  que certains veulent nous faire croire.


a c'est de la philosophie, on s'en fout un peu.
C'est juste que par rapport aux autres l'tat franais dpense plus, qu'est-ce qu'y branle ? O va l'argent ? Il y a clairement un problme quelque part...
Il y a trop de dpenses inutiles comme Hadopi par exemple. Et  force d'accumuler des dpenses inutiles  50 millions a cote des milliards...
L'tat doit baisser son train de vie, il y a trop de privilgis.

Pourquoi l'Etat doit rapidement montrer l'exemple sur son train de vie



> Dans l'ambiance un peu rvolutionnaire qui plane, on peut lgitimement s'interroger sur les signes extrieurs de richesse de la Rpublique et en particulier des ministres et des grandes institutions rpublicaines.
> 
> Certes, l'apparat est une des traditions franaises qui rvle l'ambigut de notre dsir dgalitarisme et de luxe. *Mais cet apparat qui rgne dans les ministres,  lElyse et  Matignon, sans parler du Snat, de lAssemble Nationale et du Conseil Economique Social et Environnemental (dont l'auteur de ces lignes tait membre) est devenu totalement inacceptable. Comment peut-on justifier que le CESE dont les assembles plnires n'ont lieu que deux fois par semaine dispose d'un bureau de Poste, d'une salle de sport, d'une infirmerie avec un mdecin de permanence, de trois restaurants dont un bar et de son propre kiosque  journaux !*
> 
> Il faut tre conscient que ce ne sont pas les conomies lies  un nouveau train de vie modeste qui rsoudront la question de la dette de lEtat et qui enrichiront les Franais, mais il faut des symboles. *Tous les pays qui ont procd  des rformes structurelles ont donn l'exemple en changeant ostensiblement le mode de vie des gouvernants et le train de vie de lEtat.*


Le peuple s'appauvri et il y a une super classe qui continue de se goinfrer...

----------


## Sodium

> Par rapport aux autres la France dpense plus.
> 56 > 44


Et par rapport aux autres pays, les gens vivent mieux, on plus accs  l'ducation,  la sant, etc.
Donc je ritre ma question, en quoi est-ce un probl




> Tout le monde essaie de diminuer les dpenses


Oui et la plupart des conomistes sont d'accord pour dire que c'est une connerie. Le fameux chiffre des 3% de dficit maximum ne repose sur absolument rien  part le fait que a faisait trois comme la sainte trinit.




> En France il y a un problme, les dpenses publiques augmentent, la qualit des service diminuent.


La qualit des services diminue effectivement car on privatise et retire des fonctionnaires  tout va, par contre je veux bien des sources sur le fait que les dpenses augmentent.




> part l'argent ? Il y a clairement une fuite quelque part, il y a des parasites qui cotent trs cher.


Effectivement, cette fuite s'appelle les paradis fiscaux, la fraude sociale ne reprsente rien en comparaison.




> (En Allemagne les grosses entreprises doivent aussi viter l'impt et pourtant les dpenses de l'tat c'est 44% du PIB)


Et en Allemagne il y a plus de travailleurs pauvres qu'en France, fantastique.




> C'est juste que par rapport aux autres l'tat franais dpense plus, qu'est-ce qu'y branle ? O va l'argent ? Il y a clairement un problme quelque part...


Encore une fois, plus de sant, plus d'accs  l'ducation etc, mme si ce n'est pas parfait a reste au dessus de la plupart des autres pays.




> Il y a trop de dpenses inutiles comme Hadopi par exemple. Et  force d'accumuler des dpenses inutiles  50 millions a cote des milliards...


Arrte de donner des opinions sur ce que tu ne comprends absolument pas, et d'aller piocher la premire source sur Google dont le titre va vaguement dans ton sens sans mme prendre la peine de le lire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et par rapport aux autres pays, les gens vivent mieux, on plus accs  l'ducation,  la sant, etc.
> Donc je ritre ma question, en quoi est-ce un probl


Dans certains autres pays on vit encore mieux et pourtant les dpenses de l'tat reprsentent une plus petite partie du PIB. Par exemple la Sude.




> Oui et la plupart des conomistes sont d'accord pour dire que c'est une connerie. Le fameux chiffre des 3% de dficit maximum ne repose sur absolument rien  part le fait que a faisait trois comme la sainte trinit.


Non mais a ok je suis d'accord, la rgle des 3% c'est n'importe quoi et c'est bas sur rien, ce n'est pas en imposant l'austrit qu'on va sauver l'conomie.
Mais l c'est encore autre chose, l'tat gre mal son argent, il a un mauvais sens des priorits.
On ne fait pas des conomies l o il faut.




> La qualit des services diminue effectivement car on privatise et retire des fonctionnaires  tout va, par contre je veux bien des sources sur le fait que les dpenses augmentent.


Budget 2020 : les ministres gagnants et les perdants



> Les dpenses que l'tat contrle directement (celles dites  pilotables , hors charge de la dette, notamment) *vont progresser de l'ordre de 4,6 milliards entre la loi de finances initiale 2019 et 2020 et de plus de 14 milliards entre d'ici  2022*. Soit prs de 4,7 milliards en moyenne par an. Cela correspond  une augmentation de 1,8 % au total l'anne prochaine. Si l'on retire l'inflation, pour garder une valeur constante  ces dpenses, la hausse est limite  0,5 %, soit exactement l'ambition du gouvernement sur l'ensemble de la dpense publique (tat, mais aussi collectivits locales et administration de Scurit sociale).


C'tait dj trs clair sur l'extrait de Wikipedia que j'ai cit.




> Effectivement, cette fuite s'appelle les paradis fiscaux, la fraude sociale ne reprsente rien en comparaison.


Putain mais j'ai jamais parl de fraude sociale !
Dans les autres pays il y a galement de la fraude fiscale.




> Et en Allemagne il y a plus de travailleurs pauvres qu'en France, fantastique.


Je l'ai dj dis...




> Encore une fois, plus de sant, plus d'accs  l'ducation etc, mme si ce n'est pas parfait a reste au dessus de la plupart des autres pays.


Il doit y avoir moyen de faire mieux pour moins cher.




> Arrte de donner des opinions


Je fais ce que je veux mon p'tit gars !
Ce que je dis c'est que les dputs, les ministres, les snateurs et plein d'autres choses ont trop la belle vie, leur privilges cotent cher  l'tat.
Dj  la base ils sont privilgis mais en plus ils volent...
Ils en demandent toujours plus...
Un ancien dput PS dnonce les augmentations de salaire au sein de cabinets ministriels
Le Snat vote une hausse de 10 % de lenveloppe pour les collaborateurs parlementaires
Les dputs adoptent l'augmentation de 40% des salaires des maires des grandes villes

Cette logique c'est vraiment de la merde :
Julien Dray propose d'augmenter les dputs  9000 pour viter la corruption
Plus t'en as, plus t'en veux, les riches sont les plus gros voleurs.
Qu'on commence par diminuer le nombre de dputs, puis le prix qu'ils nous cotent.

Macron avait fait une belle promesse pendant sa campagne, mais comme les autres elle n'arrivera jamais :
Y a-t-il trop de dputs et snateurs ? Les parlementaires berrichons sont diviss



> Emmanuel Macron veut baisser de 25  30% le nombre de parlementaires en France. Un mauvais signal envoy  la ruralit et le risque d'un dficit de proximit, alertent certains parlementaires.


La France croule sous le poids de ses 600 000 lus



> La France na pas de ptrole, mais elle a des lus, beaucoup trop dlus rappelle le Cri du Contribuable. *Avec 600 000 lus en France, cest quasiment 1% de la population qui est concerne (record mondial)*, mais lensemble de la population qui en paye les frais.
> (...)
> Dputs : 577Snateurs : 343Conseillers rgionaux : 2 040 (en comptant les 51 membres de lassemble territoriale corse, auxquels sajoutent les 131 reprsentants des assembles de la Nouvelle-Caldonie, de Polynsie et de Wallis et Futuna).Conseillers gnraux (+ conseillers de Paris) : 4 042Maires : 36 635Conseillers municipaux : 519 417Dputs europens : 78lus intercommunaux : 38 000 environ*.


Bon les maires des villages de 1000 habitants c'est pas le problme, en plus si ils ont un vrai job  ct, ils ne prennent pas 100% de la rmunration.

Aux USA il y a 1 parlementaire pour 566 000 habitants.
En France il y a 1 parlementaire pour 71 000 habitants.
Il y a trop de parlementaires en France, on pourrait diminuer se nombre pour faire des conomies.

===
Je pense que tout est dit, continu de penser ce que tu veux, moi je continuerai de penser que les dputs, les snateurs, et toutes ces conneries nous cotent trop cher.
Vous tes utopiste si vous pensez que les riches vont arrter de faire de l'optimisation fiscale.
Les rgles permettent aux entreprises de ne pas payer d'impts si elles magouillent bien.
La France a-t-elle trop d'lus ?



> Mais la France compte-t-elle vraiment trop d'lus ? Si l'on compare l'Hexagone  ses voisins, le constat est sans appel: au 1er janvier 2018, la France comptait 510 257 lus (en excluant les conseillers communautaires, qui sont pour l'heure systmatiquement des lus municipaux), soit *un lu pour 132 habitants.*
> 
> Certes, l'Autriche (1 lu pour 209 habitants selon des chiffres de l'Ifrap) ou la Sude (1 pour 256) ne sont pas si loin. Mais il s'agit l de petits pays, o l'administration est logiquement plus proche des citoyens. Si l'on prend des Etats de population quivalente, l'cart devient abyssal : *1 lu pour 529 habitants en Allemagne et mme 1 lu pour 2603 habitants au Royaume-Uni !*


Il y a une superclasse qui cote trop cher au peuple franais.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Le magasine "Capital" sur M6 est revenu sur plusieurs scandales, mis en lumires aprs la crise des Gilets Jaunes :

Les ronds-points : environ 60 000 (prix moyen de 200 milles  1 million d') : https://beyondthemaps.wordpress.com/...-edition-2018/
Les dos dnes : environ 300 000 (prix moyen 5000 ) , dont 50  90% sont hors normes ou illgaux 

Je vous laisse faire les comptes ... Les chiffres sont tout simplement effarant   :shock: 

Entre 27 et 33 milliards d' jet par les fentres en 40 ans pour les ronds-points, 1,5 milliards pour les ralentisseurs 25 ans !

Ne me dites pas que ces infras sont bonnes pour l'environnement ... Voyez autour de Lille, Montpellier, Nantes, Nice, Nimes, en IDF ... les files de voitures interminables sur les voies expresses et autres rocades construites  grand renfort et ronds points  gogos ... Combien voient passer 30 , 40 50 milles vhicules par jour ? Au lieu de construire des changeurs plus efficaces, comme cela existe ailleurs non on construit  bas coup et dans la dmesure ... Puis le jour ou l'on s'aperoit qu'il faut tout refaire car non conforme ou plus efficaces faut redpenser des sommes de folies ...  ::furax::   ::furieux::   ::evilred:: 

Et aprs on culpabilise les automobiles  grand coup de taxe et j'en passe ... Je peux d'ailleurs vous sortir un liste exhaustive des quelques 32 taxes (existantes ou en projets ... )  ::furax::   ::furieux::   ::evilred:: 

Je crois que cela calmera les ardeurs de certains ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonsoir, 
> Les dos dnes : environ 300 000 (prix moyen 5000 ) , dont 50  90% sont hors normes ou illgaux


Moi j'aurai dit entre 1% et 99% ca laissait un peu plus de marge  :;): 

Sinon j'aimerai bien encore quelque ronds point prs de chez moi, ca fluidifie bien le trafique aux heures de pointe.

Donc tu te plaints de l'argent dpens pour les ronds points et tu proposes des changeurs qui cotent surement 50x  plus cher?  ::):  
(un changeurs demande  un tunnel ou un pont, demande des centaines de mtres de routes suppmentaires...)

----------


## Ryu2000

Les ronds points c'est trs bien, en revanche les municipalits ont compltement pt un plomb au niveau des ralentisseurs ! C'est de la folie d'en installer autant... C'est  se demander si des maires ne s'arrangent pas avec des entreprises pour surfacturer les travaux et se partager la marge...

Perso ma voiture n'est pas trs basse, donc je m'en fous que beaucoup de ralentisseurs ne respectent pas les normes, je ne frotte pas.  ::P: 
Mais c'est quand mme pnible de devoir passer autant de ralentisseurs, parfois a crer des bouchons en plus...
La vrit sur la lgislation des ralentisseurs : combien sont vraiment illgaux ?



> Il y a environ une semaine, un propritaire de Ferrari avait gain de cause face  la municipalit de Roquebrune-sur-Argens, dans le Var . Ce dernier avait dtrior sa Ferrari, et, aprs constat dhuissier, dmontr quun des ralentisseurs de la commune ntait pas conforme aux rgles en vigueur. *Pas dautre choix alors pour le Maire que de ddommager  hauteur de 2000 le conducteur pour rparer le pare-choc de sa Ferrari*. Ce ralentisseur, trop haut de 1 centimtre, nest pas le seul  ne pas respecter la lgislation sur les dos dnes : jugez vous-mme.


En Porsche, un Suisse heurte un dos-dne et accuse la mairie de Saint-Claude



> Selon lui, la hauteur est non-rglementaire et la Ville doit lindemniser pour les rparations.

----------


## pmithrandir

Posez vous la question du pourquoi ils sont install... tout simplement pour ragir a des nouveaux problmes : 
 - Waze / Google / GPS en gnral envoie massivement des vhicule sur des voix secondaires pour fluidifier le traffic, sauf que des malades qui dboule  60 dans des petits quartiers pavillonnaires... c'est pas gnial.
 - C'est la mode aux nouveaux modes de circulation. Sauf qu'encore une fois, quand les voitures vont trop vite, tre  vlo devient franchement dangereux.

----------


## Sodium

C'est toujours le mme problme du peuple qui se considre comme plus comptent que les dirigeants et experts pour prendre des dcisions de finances publiques alors qu'ils ont gnralement grand maximum 10% des lments ncessaires afin d'en valuer la pertinence.

L'histoire de la Ferrari est particulirement rigolote : si la voiture en est  1cm de marge pour passer un ralentisseur, ce n'est probablement pas le ralentisseur le problme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> sur des voix secondaires pour fluidifier le traffic, sauf que des malades qui dboule  60 dans des petits quartiers pavillonnaires...


Ouais bof, je ne passe dans des petits quartiers pavillonnaires, je passe par les axes principaux et je me tape la blinde de ralentisseurs, c'est exagr.
Il y a de plus en plus de zone 30 et de ralentisseurs.




> si la voiture en est  1cm de marge pour passer un ralentisseur, ce n'est probablement pas le ralentisseur le problme...


L en loccurrence si, vu que la mairie a du payer. La voiture tait homologu, le ralentisseur n'tait pas en rgle.

Quelles normes pour les ralentisseurs sur la voie publique ?



> Les ralentisseurs de de type dos dne et trapzodal doivent galement respecter la norme Afnor NF P 98-300 de juin 1994. Elle prcise un ensemble de caractristiques pour les ralentisseurs situs sur les voies publiques :
> 
> Ils doivent tre perpendiculaires  la chausse.Ils doivent permettre lcoulement des eaux.Les matriaux utiliss doivent tre durables et leur adhrence correspondre  la vitesse autorise.Ils doivent tre visibles de jour de nuit, notamment  laide de panneaux de signalisation et de dispositifs rflchissants.*Ils ne doivent pas dpasser 10 centimtres de hauteur.*Les ralentisseurs de type dos dne doivent avoir une longueur de 4 mtres.Les ralentisseurs de type trapzodal sont composs de deux pentes de 1  1,4 mtres et dun plateau de 2,50  4 mtres ( 5% prs).


Les dos dne tuent...en gnrant davantage de pollution



> Les ralentisseurs sur la chausse provoqueraient un excs de la pollution de l'air, qui est  l'origine de 25.000 dcs par an en Angleterre, indique une tude ralise par un institut de sant britannique.
> (...)
> En tant souvent trop surlevs, les dos dne pousseraient les conducteurs  freiner brutalement, ce qui gnre de la pollution aux particules fines via les frottements des freins et du pneu, puis  r-acclrer de manire soudaine, l aussi un facteur aggravant pour les missions.


Cela dit il y a moyen de prendre des ralentisseurs sans freiner brutalement, parfois c'est possible de dclrer et d'arrive  la bonne vitesse pour prendre le ralentisseur et aprs t'es pas oblig de te prcipiter pour atteindre la vitesse max.
Mais globalement c'est plus polluant de ralentir et dacclrer que d'avoir une vitesse constante.

----------


## tanaka59

Je dgaine ma "petite" liste :

Un aperut des taxes et autres gabgits lies  l'automobile .

Taxes existantes :

> les vignettes crit'air : https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr
> les taxes sur les carburants : https://www.petrolfed.be/fr/prix-max...ximums-actuels , https://www.rtbf.be/info/economie/de...her?id=9979162
>  taxes sur les immatriculations & cartes grises : https://www.autoplus.fr/actualite/ca...W-1532438.html , http://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr/ac...es-grises.html
> la hausse des amendes en particulier pour le stationnement au bon vouloir des communes (ou plutt frais post stationnement ) : https://www.stationnement.gouv.fr/fps , https://support.paybyphone.fr/hc/fr-...dans-ma-ville- , https://fps-stationnement.fr/questio...tionnement.php
> les rductions de vitesses de 90  80 (voir mme 70 selon certains singuoins http://www.auto-moto.com/actualite/s...-h-164631.html , https://www.lepoint.fr/automobile/se...179834_657.php) : http://www.conseil-etat.fr/Actualite...male-autorisee , http://www.securite-routiere.gouv.fr...e-90-a-80-km-h
> la hausses des pages : https://www.capital.fr/votre-argent/...n-2019-1302277
> l'usine  gaz d'automatisation des gares de pages : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/mobili...es-n79609.html , http://www.francesoir.fr/politique-f...-les-barrieres , en somme une plaque = un dbit automatique sur une carte bancaire ou un compte bancaire ... je n'ose mme pas imaginer le risque en cas d'explosion des doublettes ... le nombres de cas d'usagers de bonne fois victime de la fraude explosera vu limpossibilit de tout contrler.
> la chasse aux campings cars : https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...re-2215592.php , https://www.corsematin.com/article/a...ain-de-camping , https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1375633.html , http://www.lemondeducampingcar.fr/ac...nationale.html , https://actu.fr/pays-de-la-loire/bea..._18780590.html
> la hausse des tarifs du stationnement :  https://www.lci.fr/societe/hausse-du...e-2096228.html , http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/au-...17-7336356.php , http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-se...18-7514721.php
> les malus cologiques : https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/high...hicules_128846
> les tarifs d'assurances : https://www.capital.fr/votre-argent/...n-2019-1309758 , https://www.lecomparateurassurance.c...nt-hausse-2019
> prix des contrles techniques et contres visites :  https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagne...-ecart-6036882 , https://www.dossierfamilial.com/cons...ier-2019-86872 , https://auto.bfmtv.com/actualite/le-...r-1542307.html , https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/tran...019-1540228409
> taxes sur l'amnagement des campings cars et van : https://www.lci.fr/conso-argent/vans...8-2087718.html , https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...e-2018-1284491 , https://www.letelegramme.fr/france/f...8-11964970.php 
> transferts de voiries dans le Cadre de la loi NOTRe : respectivement l'tat a donn aux dpartements qui ont donn aux interrcos puis aux communes ... qui eux mme ont refourgu aux copros ou proprios ou entreprises des morceaux de voiries publiques ... C'est bien des m en plus ! Mais l'tat en a profit au passage pour augmenter gracieusement les impts fonciers !  https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...tegorieLien=id
> Taux rduit de TICPE supprim pour les carburants d'engins de chantiers
> la TVS = taxes vhicules de socits
> TVS sur les pick up doubles cabines jusqu' la exclu du dispositif : https://www.challenges.fr/automobile...er-2019_632843
> la taxe  l'essieu pour les PL
> taxe sur les vhicules d'occasions : https://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...n-8919397.html

--- 

Taxes existantes spcifiques :

> les vignettes autoroutires pour les frontaliers contraints de rouler  l'tranger (familles,amis,loisirs,travail ... )

---

Taxes en projets :

> projet de taxes anti bouchons sur les autoroutes urbaines et voies rapide libres de pages l'Europe souhaite instaurer un systme de "vignette" ou de "portique" pour faire payer les axes saturs dans les tats membres : https://www.caradisiac.com/peages-un...ion-168809.htm , https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...iliste-1291614 
> projet de pages urbains : deux projets en discussion , le modle invers ou l'automobiliste bnficie d'un "crdit dimpt" en fonction du jour ou il n'a pas roul comme aux Pays Bas (sujet  dbat car les collectivits devraient crer une niche fiscale ...) , l'autre systme on paye pour rentrer en centre ville comme  Londres (rapporterait normment de cash  l'tat) , (http://www.journaldelenvironnement.n...-urbains,94291)
> proposition de loi sur l'cotaxe : retour envisag d'une cotaxe sous forme de vignette pour les PL : http://5minutes.rtl.lu/grande-region...e/1243968.html , http://www.monsieurvintage.com/motor...lecotaxe-33662 , https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/s...ception-134309 , https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/235...te-poids-lourd 
> projet de loi  l'tude dite "taxe parking" en lien avec la Loi ALUR de 2014  :  pour simplifier actuellement une surface commerciale qui se construit a droit  1,5m de place de parking pour 1m de surface commercial , un projet de loi de 2014 veut changer la donne  0,75m de parking pour 1m de surface commercial , a long terme sont dans les viseurs les centres commerciaux, les hubs de transports mais aussi les parkings des entreprises et zones de bureaux, avec les risques que les banlieusards payent les abonnements de TC + les frais de parkings exorbitants car la loi obligerai  construire en silo ou en sous sol ... https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...tegorieLien=id
> projet de loi de dcaler l'age collection d'une voiture de 30  35 voir 40 ans : en France une voiture a droit au statut "collection"  partir de 30 ans sur la carte grise, afin de se dbarrasser des voitures des annes 80 / 90  https://www.caradisiac.com/voitures-...oit-163177.htm , https://www.lejdd.fr/economie/des-am...unesse-3631619 , byebye les young timers ...
> projet de loi de modulation du page en fonction de sa voiture et de la pollution : plus vous avez une grosse voiture , plus vous payerez au page , http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/sur...18-7754904.php , pas de diffrence entre le gros SUV ou le Lodgy Dacia ...
> projet de loi sur la taxation pour les revenus des particuliers , taxation des revenus sur le covoiturage : https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-sites-web.php
> projet de loi  l'tude avec des taxes sur les batteries des voitures lectriques , une sorte de "TIPP" sur llectrique : https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/comme...e-1705960.html
> projet de bonus malus sur le poid de la voiture : https://www.transitionsenergies.com/...ids-vehicules/ ,
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conso/un-rapp...cules-20190701
> projet de loi sur les pneu neige : obligatoire du 15 octobre au 15 mars
> projet de taxe futur sur les vhicules lectriques en vu de la baisses des recettes du nombre dcroissant de vhicules thermiques : https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/comme...e-1705960.html
> projet de loi de taxe sur la radio "numrique" : pour mettre fin  la radio hertzienne, l'UE veut que les tats membres passent sur un systme de radio numrique dit " RNT " , sur le modle amricain , avec au passage la cration de taxe sur les futurs radios dites  "page" sur le modle de CANAL+ , https://www.hitwest.com/news/la-radi...n-marche-34133 , https://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/ar...-bande-fm.html , https://www.rtbf.be/info/medias/deta...es?id=10271163 , http://www.lafrap.fr/podcasts/la-rad...-atlantique-d1
https://www.lemonde.fr/big-browser/a...7_4832693.html

----

Ajoutez  cela :

> les assurances
> les controles techniques
> le prix du permis
> la vignette crit'air 
> le scandale des dos d'anes
> le scandale des ronds-points 
> le mauvais entretien des routes 

Qu'on ne viennent pas me dire que l'automobiliste n'est pas une vache  lait ...

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Le gouvernement tchque approuve le projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les gants d'Internet*
*Mais prcise quil ne sagit que dune mesure temporaire en attendant un ventuel accord global*

Comme ses homologues franais et espagnol avant lui, le gouvernement tchque a approuv ce lundi une proposition de loi qui permettrait dinstaurer au niveau national une taxe numrique de 7 % afin dengranger des revenus supplmentaires qui soient plus en adquation avec limportance relle des activits des entreprises dInternet et des GAFA en particulier dans le pays. Elle devrait rapporter au pays 90,72 millions de dollars lanne prochaine si elle prenait effet en juin et environ 216 millions de dollars par an les annes suivantes. Le ministre des Finances tchque a prcis que ce projet de loi est bas sur les ides antrieures de lgislation europenne.


La nouvelle proposition de loi qui doit encore tre valide par les lgislateurs au niveau du Parlement tchque prvoit notamment la mise en place dun impt sur les services de publicit cibls en ligne sappuyant sur ltude des gots des consommateurs, sur la vente de donnes collectes auprs des internautes et sur la cration de places de march numriques. Elle concernerait les entreprises dont le chiffre daffaires global annuel dpasse 826,50 millions de dollars (environ 750 millions deuros), le chiffre daffaires annuel sur le march tchque dpasse 4,32 millions de dollars, et dont la porte des activits sur le plan local (value en nombre de comptes utilisateurs dclar) dpasse la barre des 200 000 inscrits.

Daprs le ministre des Finances tchque, cette taxe numrique ne serait que temporaire et devrait persister jusqu ce quun ventuel accord global (au niveau europen ou mondial) sur cette question puisse tre conclu.  ce propos, rappelons quen octobre dernier, lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques a propos une rforme en profondeur de la fiscalit transfrontalire, une procdure susceptible de donner aux tats davantage de marges de manuvre pour limposition des grandes entreprises qui,  linstar des GAFA, bnficient de revenus via une activit Internet, que ce soit par la vente et la distribution de ses produits ou par la vente de publicit. Daprs lOCDE, une discussion plus approfondie devrait avoir lieu pour dterminer si dautres secteurs (par exemple, les services financiers) devraient galement tre exclus ou inclus dans cette liste, en tenant compte de la logique de la politique fiscale, des limitations de taille ainsi que dautres aspects pratiques.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  USA : les leaders de l'industrie de la tech trouvent que la taxe numrique franaise nuit  la rforme fiscale mondiale, et qu'elle mrite une rponse proportionne de la part des USA
 ::fleche::  Amazon France rpercute la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises comme il l'avait annonc il y a quelques mois
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux

----------


## CinePhil



----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut bien financer les services publics. En France par exemple les postes de dpense de l'tat ressemblent  a :
Remboursement de la detteEnseignementDfenseEngagements financiers de l'tatRecherche et enseignement suprieurSolidarit, insertion et galit des chancesScuritsCohsion des territoiresTravail et emploicologie, dveloppement et mobilits durablesGestion des finances publiques et des ressources humainesJusticeRgimes sociaux et de retraiteRelations avec les collectivits territorialesAide publique au dveloppementCultureAgriculture, pche, alimentation, fort et affaires ruralesAction extrieure de l'tatAdministration gnrale et territoriale de l'tatOutre-merAnciens combattants, mmoire et liens avec la nationconomieImmigration, asile et intgrationSantDirection de l'action du gouvernementInvestissements d'avenirPouvoirs publicsSport, jeunesse et vie associativeConseil et contrle de l'EtatMdias, livre et industries culturellesAction et transformation publiquesCrdits non rpartis

L le gouvernement tchque veut juste taxer les services de publicit cibls qui collectent les donnes des internautes. a concerne les entreprises qui ont un chiffre d'affaire suprieur  750 millions d'euros par an.

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les tats-Unis s'engagent  appliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur le champagne, le fromage et les sacs  main franais,*
*En reprsailles de la taxe sur les services numriques*

Donald Trump avait affirm en juillet que les USA pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique. La taxe amricaine pourrait intervenir plus tt lanne prochaine. En effet, lundi, le gouvernement amricain a menac d'imposer des droits de douane allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars de produits d'importations en provenance de France par rapport  une taxe sur les services numriques qu'ils jugent discriminatoire. Le champagne, les sacs  main, le fromage sont sur la liste des produits qui pourraient tre viss, aprs qu'un rapport du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce a rvl que la taxe franaise sur les services numriques pnalise les entreprises technologiques amricaines telles que Google d'Alphabet Inc, Apple, Facebook et Amazon, a rapport Reuters.

En effet, le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur (USTR) a dclar dans un rapport que son enqute en vertu de l'article 301 avait conclu que l'impt franais tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constituait un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes . Avant son adoption,  les tats-Unis avaient lanc une enqute sur la taxe du gouvernement franais sur les gants numriques.  Les tats-Unis sont trs proccups par le fait que la taxe sur les services numriques, qui devrait tre adopte par le Snat franais demain (jeudi), vise injustement les entreprises amricaines , avait dclar le reprsentant  amricain au commerce extrieur, Robert Lighthizer, dans un communiqu,  lpoque.


M. Lighthizer a galement averti que Washington envisageait d'largir l'enqute pour examiner des taxes similaires dans dautres pays, comme en Autriche, en Italie et en Turquie, mme si dans sa dclaration, il n'a fait aucune mention des taxes numriques proposes au Canada ou en Grande-Bretagne.

 L'USTR se concentre sur la lutte contre le protectionnisme croissant des tats membres de l'UE, qui cible injustement les entreprises amricaines, que ce soit par le biais de taxes sur les services numriques ou d'autres efforts qui visent les grandes entreprises amricaines de services numriques , a-t-il averti. Cette dcision  indique clairement que les tats-Unis prendront des mesures contre les rgimes fiscaux numriques qui discriminent ou imposent des charges excessives aux entreprises amricaines , a-t-il ajout.

*La taxe numrique qui vise essentiellement les entreprises technologiques amricaines*

Le texte de la loi rgissant la taxe de 3 % sur les revenus gnrs par les entreprises technologiques en France a t publi le 25 juillet 2019 au Journal officiel, modifiant ainsi le code gnral des impts. La taxe s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les seuils de 750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial et 25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France.

L'impt franais vise les recettes plutt que les profits, qui sont souvent dclars par les gants de la technologie dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, dans une pratique qui a mis les gouvernements en colre. En juillet, Donald Trump navait pas tard  menacer de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles  la taxe numrique franaise publie deux jours plus tt, juge comme destine principalement aux grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines par le prsident amricain. La taxe devrait s'appliquer rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019, ce qui, selon USTR, remet en question son quit.

Le mois dernier, les ministres du G20 runis  Washington ont entam des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux de la technologie dont l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques espre qu'il prendra effet en juin. Selon Reuters, le rapport de l'USTR et la liste propose des produits franais  taxer font suite  des mois de ngociations entre le ministre franais des Finances Bruno Le Maire et le secrtaire au Trsor amricain Steven Mnuchin sur une refonte globale des rgles fiscales numriques. 

Les deux avaient trouv un compromis en aot, lors d'un sommet du G7 en France, pour rembourser aux entreprises amricaines la diffrence entre l'impt franais et un nouveau mcanisme en cours d'laboration par l'OCDE. Mais, selon Reuters, le prsident Trump n'a jamais officiellement endoss cet accord et a refus de dire si sa menace tarifaire franaise n'tait pas sur la table.

*Les produits concerns par les droits de douane amricains*

Reuters a rapport que la dcision vise certains produits qui n'ont pas t soumis  des droits de douane de 25 % imposs en octobre par les tats-Unis dans le cadre des subventions contestes de l'Union europenne dans le secteur de l'aviation, notamment les vins mousseux, les sacs  main et les produits de maquillage   le gant franais du luxe LVMH et le fabricant cosmtique L'Oral pourraient est frapps par cette taxe. La porcelaine, le savon, le beurre et plusieurs types de fromages, dont le Roquefort, l'dam et le Gruyre sont galement susceptibles d'tre soumis  ces droits de douane.


En fin de compte, malgr les menaces rptes de Trump de reprsailles contre les vins franais, seul le vin mousseux figurait sur la liste tarifaire.
Selon Reuters, les conclusions du rapport de lUSTR ont t accueillies favorablement par les lgislateurs amricains et les groupes de l'industrie technologique amricaine, qui soutiennent depuis longtemps que la taxe cible injustement les entreprises amricaines. Les snateurs Charles Grassley et Ron Wyden, respectivement rpublicain et dmocrate en tte de la commission des finances du Snat, ont dclar, dans un communiqu commun :  La taxe franaise sur les services numriques est draisonnable, protectionniste et discriminatoire .

Les reprsentants franais et de lUnion europenne navaient pas encore comment la nouvelle au moment o Reuters faisait son rapport. Mais, bien avant la publication du rapport de l'USTR, un fonctionnaire franais a dclar que la France contesterait les conclusions de l'agence commerciale, rptant l'affirmation de Paris selon laquelle la taxe numrique ne vise pas spcifiquement les entreprises technologiques amricaines.  Nous n'abandonnerons pas la taxation  des entreprises numriques, a-t-il dclar.

D'autres pays de l'UE, notamment l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, avaient galement annonc des plans pour leurs propres taxes numriques. Selon eux, une redevance est ncessaire, car les grandes socits Internet multinationales telles que Facebook et Amazon sont en mesure de raliser des bnfices dans des pays  faible taux d'imposition, tels que l'Irlande, peu importe la provenance des revenus. Cependant, vont-ils prendre cette dcision malgr les tarifs douaniers de 100 % prvus par les tats-Unis ? 

L'USTR a dclar qu'elle recueillerait les commentaires du public jusqu'au 14 janvier sur sa liste de tarifs propose ainsi que l'option d'imposer des frais ou des restrictions aux services franais. Une audience publique est prvue pour le 7 janvier, mais lagence amricaine na pas prcis la date d'entre en vigueur des droits de 100 % proposs. Cependant, cette taxe entrerait-elle en vigueur alors que des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux du numrique sont en cours ?

Sources : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des droits douaniers amricains de 100 % prvus pour tre appliqus  une liste de produits franais ?
 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de ces droits annoncs en reprsailles alors que des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux du numrique sont en cours ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que des tarifs douaniers levs sur dautres produits compenseraient les taxes numriques imposes aux gants amricains de la technologie ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'OCDE rend publiques ses propositions sur une taxe GAFA transfrontalire, qui seront examines par les ministres des Finances du G20 lors de leur prochaine runion le 17 octobre  Washington
 ::fleche::  Trump affirme que les USA pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique, dont l'quit est remise en doute par l'USTR
 ::fleche::  Le Snat franais approuve la taxe alors que les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur ces prlvements numriques, destins aux Gafa
 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire

----------


## pboulanger

Et on rplique par une taxe de 100% sur les Boeing ;-)
Cela me rappelle la surenchre sur l'armement dans les annes 60...

----------


## Sodium

Il est vraiment temps qu'il dgage celui-l.
C'est d'autant plus dbile qu'il va pnaliser autant les mnages amricains que les fournisseurs.

----------


## L33tige

Taxer des produits qui sont de toute faon achets de la-bas soit par des gens "aiss", soit occasionnellement comme produit de luxe/cadeau, je suis pas sur que l'impact soit trs dissuasif.

C'est comme augmenter les taxes sur la truffe, je risque de pas vraiment le sentir vu la parcimonie avec laquelle j'en consomme.

----------


## bombseb

> Il est vraiment temps qu'il dgage celui-l.
> C'est d'autant plus dbile qu'il va pnaliser autant les mnages amricains que les fournisseurs.


Ce sont les fournisseurs franais qui seront pnaliss, pas les mnages amricains  ::roll::

----------


## Sodium

Et o sont rpercutes ces augmentations de taxe  ton avis ? Je t'pargne la recherche : le prix de vente au consommateur. Tu te coucheras moins idiot ce soir  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et o sont rpercutes ces augmentations de taxe  ton avis ? Je t'pargne la recherche : le prix de vente au consommateur. Tu te coucheras moins idiot ce soir


Et qui ne va pas acheter de produits Made In France taxs  100% parce que trop cher, et qu'il y a d'autres produits de remplacements (peut-tre moins bons) beaucoup moins cher, du coup ? Et qui ne va pas vendre ses produits et donc va voir son chiffre d'affaires chut ? 
Ne cherche pas : ce sont les producteurs franais. Tu te coucheras moins bte, toi aussi  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et qui ne va pas acheter de produits Made In France taxs  100% parce que trop cher, et qu'il y a d'autres produits de remplacements (peut-tre moins bons) beaucoup moins cher, du coup ? Et qui ne va pas vendre ses produits et donc va voir son chiffre d'affaires chut ? 
> Ne cherche pas : ce sont les producteurs franais. Tu te coucheras moins bte, toi aussi


Comme dit plus haut, ce sont dj des produits de luxe, et donc chers. Donc l'impact ne sera pas aussi norme que s'il s'agissait de produits plus communs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel commentaire faites-vous de ces droits annoncs en reprsailles alors que les des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux du numrique sont en cours ?


Le systme de taxe international peut mettre des annes avant d'tre oprationnel. En attendant, la France voudrait taxer les GAFA, le gouvernement US dfend les intrts tasuniens en menaant la France afin quelle abandonne son projet de taxer les GAFA (par la mme occasion a refroidit les autres pays qui auraient voulu faire pareil que la France).

Il faut voir combien rapporterait la taxe GAFA et combien ferait perdre les taxes des produits franais aux USA.
Le gouvernement Franais va probablement se dgonfler, mais d'un ct a ferait plaisir que la France tienne tte aux USA  :8-): 

Si seulement les grosses entreprises US payaient leur impts comme tout le monde on en serait pas l. (les lois permettent l'optimisation fiscale qui est de l'vasion fiscale lgale)

----------


## CinePhil

On ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ; et si on en faisait un paradis ?  :;): 
#TaxerCEstVoler

----------


## tanaka59

Moi je dis faut frauder la TVA usa  ::aie:: , 

Tu vends ta marchandise  un pays B qui revend ensuite aux USA  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  ... Comme cela pas de taxe  ::lol::

----------


## weed

Aprs d'un autre ct, on peut voir l'aspect positif, cela permettre de rduire l'empreinte carbone en limitant les transports de marchandises. Malheureusement notre mode de vie fait que l'on doit dvelopper toujours plus notre entreprise, toujours plus vendre, et donc on cherche toujours  vendre  des clients potentiels tjrs plus loin.

Bien sur, si je travaillais dans une entreprises qui exporterait, je pense que je ne tiendrais pas le mme discours.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment la taxe GAFA rapporterait pas tant que a (l'tat espre toucher 500 millions) et la France exporte beaucoup aux USA, donc le gouvernement va probablement stopper le projet.

Fiscalit : combien rapporterait une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaires des GAFA ?



> "Mais en fait, on serait bien loin des sommes relles, parce qu'il y a une diffrence entre ce qui est dclar au fisc et ce que les entreprises gagnent effectivement. Par exemple, en 2017, *Amazon a dclar 380 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires, mais des tudes indpendantes l'estiment plutt  5,7 milliards d'euros"*, ajoute-t-elle. Comment ces entreprises arrivent-elles  tromper le fisc sur leur chiffre d'affaires ? "Par un tour de passe-passe : la filiale franaise est toujours impose en France sur ses bnfices, mais *la maison-mre, qui est souvent base dans un pays  la fiscalit plus avantageuse comme l'Irlande*, facture des frais de fonctionnement  cette filiale franaise. Une grande partie des bnfices sortent donc du pays. Rsultat : un manque  gagner pour Bercy", conclut Camille Guttin.


Les tats-Unis, un partenaire commercial de poids dans lconomie franaise



> Cest loccasion de rappeler les liens conomiques et commerciaux troits qui unissent nos deux pays.
> Les tats-Unis, 2e client de la France
> 
> En 2018, 24 488 oprateurs ont export vers les tats-Unis depuis la France, pour un montant qui atteint 38,4 milliards deuros, soit 8 % des exportations franaises de biens. Les tats-Unis devancent ainsi les principaux partenaires europens commerciaux de la France et deviennent le 2e client de la France aprs lAllemagne.
> 
> Profitant de lacclration de la croissance aux tats-Unis (+2,8 % en 2018), les exportations de la France  destination des tats-Unis ont connu une expansion particulirement forte, de lordre de 12,9 %. Combine  une rduction des importations, cette amlioration permet  la balance commerciale de la France vers ce march de devenir positive en 2018.





> La France est un enfer fiscal ; et si on en faisait un paradis ?


On ne peut pas, l'tat cote trop cher, il faut bien financer les privilges des lus...  ::(:  (enfin ce qui cote le plus cher ce sont les intrts de la dette)
Il parait que le niveau de vie de l'tat est trop lev et que les autres pays ont moins de dputs et de snateurs.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

J'aime bien quand Sodium est sur le forum c'est toujours plus anim. lol
Les tchques on chang d'avis, car ce sont des tchques sans provisions lol

Bon j'ai termin  ma minute lourde dingue

Le problme pour moi est que l'Europe part en ordre dispers.
Ensemble on est un march assez gros pour leur tenir tte.
Mais on ne le fait pas.

D'un ct l'Irlande, les Pays-vbas, et le Luxembourg tirent contrent leur camp avec leurs  fiscalits pro GAFA.
L'allemagne  veut prserver ses exportations, surtout de voitures.
Pour l'conomie  Franaise les exportations ne sont pas aussi lourde, mais  on a quand mme peur pour notre vin et le luxe.
Il faudrait tenir bon, mais la pression vient  la fois de nos pseudos partenaire europens et des acteurs conomiques franais

Malgr tout  le gros con de Trump sait bien nous diviser.
Trump c'est l'unilateralisme dcomplex.
Les autres taient pareilles mais a se voyait moins.

On a peut tre une chance en jouant les arbitres entre les USA et la Chine.
Si Trump continue on ira voire les chinois

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Taxe GAFA : lUnion europenne  agira dune seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines* 
*D'imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur les produits franais*

La France et l'Union europenne ont dplor mardi les menaces de sanctions amricaines sur des produits franais, en rponse  linstauration dune taxe franaise sur les gants du numrique. LUE a fait savoir hier quelle  agira dune seule voix  et qu'elle tait prte  riposter si le prsident amricain Donald Trump mettait en excution ses plans d'imposer des droits allant jusqu' 100 % sur les importations de champagne, de sacs  main et d'autres produits franais pour une valeur de 2,4 milliards de dollars, a rapport Reuters.

Lannonce faite par les autorits amricaines dimposer des droits punitifs sur les produits de luxe, les vins mousseux et autres produits franais, lundi soir, fait suite  une enqute ouverte en juillet dernier par le reprsentant amricain au Commerce (USTR) concluant que cette lgislation franaise dite taxe Gafa (en rfrence aux gants amricains Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon) porte prjudice aux entreprises amricaines. Le rapport denqute a aussi rvl que limpt franais sur les services numriques tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale , nuirait aux entreprises technologiques amricaines et aggraverait un conflit commercial entre l'Europe et les tats-Unis.


Lors du sommet de lOTAN qui sest tenu mardi  Londres,  les prsidents amricain et franais ont dclar qu'ils espraient pouvoir aplanir leurs divergences concernant la taxe sur les services numriques.

 Ce sont des entreprises amricaines. Ce sont des socits de technologie. Ce ne sont pas mes gens prfrs, mais c'est bon, je m'en moque, ce sont des entreprises amricaines. Et nous voulons taxer les entreprises amricaines. Ce n'est pas  quelqu'un d'autre de les taxer , a dit M. Trump.  Donc, soit a va marcher, soit nous allons trouver une taxe mutuellement avantageuse , a-t-il ajout, en faisant rfrence  la menace amricaine de prlvement sur les produits franais.  Et la taxe sera substantielle. Je ne suis pas sr qu'on en arrivera l, mais c'est possible .

Le prsident amricain a menac pour la premire fois de taxer les vins franais en juillet, aprs la publication dans le journal officiel de la taxe numrique franaise. Il avait dclar dans un tweet :  La France vient d'imposer une taxe numrique  nos grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines. Si quelqu'un les taxe, cela devrait tre leur pays d'origine, les tats-Unis. Nous annoncerons sous peu une action rciproque substantielle sur la folie de Macron. J'ai toujours dit que le vin amricain tait meilleur que le vin franais! 

Depuis New York, le secrtaire amricain au Commerce, Wilbur Ross, a dclar  Reuters que l'impt franais tait  une notion trs radicale, mettant une taxe sur les revenus par opposition  une taxe sur les bnfices  et visait  augmenter les revenus franais pour aider ses dficits budgtaires.

 D'autres pays feraient mieux d'essayer de dvelopper leur propre technologie, plutt que d'essayer de pnaliser les entreprises amricaines pour leurs succs , a-t-il dit  Reuters, ajoutant que c'tait une pratique  trange et peut-tre dangereuse  de taxer les revenus plutt que les bnfices.
Selon Reuters, cette crise marque un nouveau tournant dans les relations dj tendues entre Trump et Macron, qui ont t en dsaccord sur l'approche unilatraliste des Amricains  l'gard du commerce, du changement climatique et de l'Iran. Par ailleurs, Reuters a rapport que M. Trump a critiqu les allis europens, un peu plus tt mardi, en pointant du doigt le prsident Macron pour ses commentaires  trs dsagrables  dcrivant l'alliance de l'OTAN comme tant  en tat de mort crbrale . 

*LUnion europenne  agira dune seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines contre les produits franais*

La France et lUnion europenne ne comptent pas laisser les Amricains mettre  excution leurs menaces en dbut 2020 sans rien faire. 

 LUnion europenne agira et ragira dune seule voix , a dclar Daniel Rosario, un porte-parole de la Commission europenne, mardi, ajoutant que la Commission travaillait  en troite coordination avec les autorits franaises sur les prochaines tapes . La Commission europenne, l'excutif de l'UE, a ajout que le meilleur endroit pour rgler les diffrends tait l'Organisation mondiale du commerce.


Pour rappel, le mois dernier, les ministres du G20 runis  Washington ont entam des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux de la technologie dont l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques espre qu'il prendra effet en juin. Par ailleurs, Washington et Paris avaient trouv un compromis en aot, lors d'un sommet du G7 en France, pour que la France rembourse aux entreprises amricaines la diffrence entre l'impt franais et le nouveau mcanisme en cours d'laboration par l'OCDE.

Paris a galement ragi  la menace amricaine en exprimant lespoir dune  riposte forte  europenne. Le ministre des Finances Bruno Le Maire a promis une  forte  riposte europenne en cas de sanctions, face  la menace des Etats-Unis de surtaxer certains produits franais.  Le simple projet, qui pourrait sappliquer dici 30 jours, de nouvelles sanctions contre la France, cest inacceptable , a affirm M. Le Maire sur Radio Classique.  Ce nest pas le comportement que lon attend des Etats-Unis vis--vis de lun de ses principaux allis, la France, et dune manire gnrale lEurope , a continu le ministre.

En octobre dernier, les tats-Unis avaient dj impos des droits de 25 % sur les vins et fromages franais dans le cadre de leur rponse aprs la sanction de l'OMC contre les subventions illgales accordes par l'UE aux avions. Et si ces dernires menaces sont mises en uvre, elles pnaliseraient les consommateurs amricains tout en nuisant gravement aux producteurs franais.

Assis  ct du prsident Trump lors du sommet, le prsident Macron a dclar :  Je suis dtermin  dfendre les intrts de mon pays et de l'Europe .

*Les actions des entreprises franaises vises par les droits de douane ont chut* 

L'USTR a dclar qu'elle recueillerait les commentaires du public jusqu'au 14 janvier sur sa liste de tarifs propose ainsi que l'option d'imposer des frais ou des restrictions aux services franais. Une audience publique est prvue pour le 7 janvier. Ce qui signifie que les produits franais viss par la liste ne seront pas confronts  des tarifs douaniers dans l'immdiat. Cependant, lannonce de la menace tarifaire contre le champagne, les sacs  main, les fromages et les produits de maquillage franais a entrain la chute des actions des entreprises franaises de luxe.

Hermes, socit franaise de produits de luxe a baiss d'environ 2,8 %, tandis que LVMH et Kering, aussi dans lindustrie de l'industrie du luxe, ont baiss respectivement de 1,7 % et 2,8 %. Le producteur de champagne Vranken Pommery a baiss de 2,4 %. 

Mais la France  na pas  reculer  sur la mise en place dune taxe visant les gants de lInternet, a dclar la secrtaire dEtat  lEconomie Agns Pannier-Runacher sur Sud Radio.  Il est trs clair que nous navons pas  reculer par rapport  un sujet qui conomiquement fait du sens, et qui est de justice fiscale () on doit tre pugnace sur ce sujet , a-t-elle indiqu, tout en rappelant que cette taxe  nest pas dirige contre les plateformes numriques amricaines , mais sapplique galement aux plateformes franaises.

Sources : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction franaise et europenne  la menace des autorits amricaines dimposer des droits punitifs sur des produits franais ?
 ::fleche::  Le prsident Trump a dit que cest aux USA dimposer les entreprises amricaines de technologie, et non  quelquun dautre. Quen pensez-vous ?

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis s'engagent  appliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur le champagne, le fromage et les sacs  main franais, en reprsailles de la taxe sur les services numriques
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis ouvrent une enqute sur la taxe Gafa franaise, pour dterminer si elle constitue une pratique commerciale dloyale
 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel, malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire
 ::fleche::  Trump affirme que les USA pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique, dont l'quit est remise en doute par l'USTR

----------


## Ryu2000

> LUnion europenne agira et ragira dune seule voix , a dclar Daniel Rosario, un porte-parole de la Commission europenne


Pourvu qu'ils y arrivent.  :;): 
En principe les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit et sur les 28 il peut y en avoir 1 qui va essayer d'empcher l'UE de taxer les grosses entreprises.




> Le prsident Trump a dit que cest aux USA dimposer les entreprises amricaines de technologie, et non  quelquun dautre. Quen pensez-vous ?


Les peuples des nations qui font parti de l'UE commandent sur Amazon, achtent des iPhones, boivent des Starbucks, mangent des sandwichs Subways.
Donc ces entreprises doivent payer des impts, les gens paient des impts pourquoi les grosses entreprises y chapperaient ?

----------


## matthius

Au moins on gardera nos produits agricoles avec a. Par contre notre VRP CETA va devoir les vendre  l'Asie pour ses voitures de luxe.

----------


## otl69

perso, je prfres boire du champagne et manger du fromage que consommer du gafa !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe Gafa : Boris Johnson insiste sur l'instauration d'une taxe de 2% sur les grandes enseignes du numrique,*
*malgr la menace de reprsailles amricaines * 

Vote en juillet, la taxe franaise de 3 % sur les revenus gnrs par les entreprises technologiques, dite taxe Gafa, sapplique aux socits, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, qui ralisent un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et de plus de 25 millions deuros sur le sol franais, dans le cadre de leurs activits numriques. 

L'impt franais vise les recettes plutt que les profits, qui sont souvent dclars par les gants de la technologie dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, dans une pratique qui a mis les gouvernements en colre. En juillet, Donald Trump navait pas tard  menacer de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles  la taxe numrique franaise publie alors deux jours plus tt, juge comme destine principalement aux grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines par le prsident amricain. La taxe devrait s'appliquer rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019, ce qui, selon le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur (USTR), remet en question son quit.

En guise de reprsailles  cette taxe, lundi, le gouvernement amricain a menac d'imposer des droits de douane allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars de produits d'importations en provenance de France. Il faut dire que l'USTR a dclar dans un rapport que son enqute en vertu de l'article 301 avait conclu que l'impt franais tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constituait un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes .

Pourtant, malgr le risque d'une raction similaire, le Premier ministre britannique Boris Johnson a dclar quil comptait bien instaurer en Grande-Bretagne une nouvelle taxe sur les gants du numrique, essentiellement des groupes amricains.

 Au sujet de la taxe sur les services numriques, je pense que nous devons regarder lactivit des grandes entreprises du numrique et les normes revenus quils ralisent dans ce pays et le montant des impts quils paient , a dclar le Premier ministre britannique mardi soir au sommet de l'OTAN.  Nous devons rgler a. Elles doivent fournir une contribution plus juste , a-t-il ajout.


*Le premier jour du sommet de l'OTAN - un peu plus d'une semaine avant les lections gnrales - le Premier ministre britannique ( droite) avec le Premier ministre luxembourgeois (Xavier Bettel)*
Dans son programme pour les lections lgislatives du 12 dcembre en Grande-Bretagne, le Parti conservateur de Boris Johnson sest engag  mettre en place une taxe sur les services numriques fournis par des groupes comme Google, Facebook ou Amazon. Cette taxe viserait les entreprises ralisant un chiffre daffaires annuel dau moins 500 millions de livres (prs de 590 millions deuros) dans le monde. Elle consisterait en un prlvement de 2 % sur les revenus tirs de leur activit auprs des consommateurs britanniques  partir davril 2020. 

La taxation des technologies de pointe est un sujet sur lequel les principaux partis politiques britanniques semblent saccorder avant les lections du 12 dcembre. La mise en uvre de la taxe sur les services numriques fait partie du manifeste lectoral du Parti conservateur de Johnson. Le parti travailliste de l'opposition s'est galement engag  augmenter les impts des gants de la technologie numrique.




L'intention de Johnson de poursuivre dans sa dmarche risque de crer des tensions transatlantiques croissantes aprs que les tats-Unis ont impos des droits de douane sur des marchandises europennes d'une valeur de 7,5 milliards de dollars  la suite d'un diffrend sur les subventions gouvernementales  Airbus. Ces tarifs feront en sorte que les Amricains achteront plus cher des produits britanniques tels que des costumes confectionns  la Savile Row de Londres, ainsi que des pulls en cachemire et le Whisky d'cosse.

S'exprimant lors du sommet de l'OTAN mardi, Trump a dclar que si un pays devait  profiter  des socits amricaines pour les taxer,  ce devrait tre nous . Les tats-Unis veulent que les pays attendent un nouveau cadre mondial de taxation des entreprises numriques en cours de dveloppement par l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques. LOCDE espre avoir un accord de principe entre ses 36 tats membres dici  janvier.

Source : sommet de l'OTAN

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Trump va t--il  taxer son pote Johnson ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'Espagne prvoit d'aller de l'avant avec la  taxe Google  de 3 % sur les gants de la technologique,* 
Malgr les menaces amricaines des droits de douane

 linstar de la France, d'autres pays de l'Union europenne, notamment l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne et l'Italie, avaient galement annonc des plans pour leurs propres taxes sur les services numriques. Et, malgr les reprsailles amricaines contre la nouvelle taxe franaise sur les gants du numrique dj en vigueur, le Premier ministre britannique Boris Johnson a dclar quil comptait bien instaurer en Grande-Bretagne une taxe similaire, qui viserait essentiellement les groupes amricains. Maintenant, nous apprenons de la presse espagnole que Madrid poursuivra la cration d'une taxe sur certains services numriques, dite "taxe Google", ds qu'un gouvernement sera form, selon des sources de l'excutif intrimaire.

Selon les sources, l'objectif est de faire entrer le systme  dans le XXIe sicle  en imposant une taxe de 3 % sur les gants technologiques tels qu'Amazon, mme si la taxe pourrait cependant susciter la colre des tats-Unis, qui se sont dj engags  appliquer des droits de douane punitifs de 100 % sur une liste de produits en provenance de la France.


En effet, aprs son enqute, le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur (USTR) a conclu que l'impt franais tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constituait un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes . Les vins mousseux, les sacs  main, les produits de luxe, la porcelaine, le savon, le beurre et plusieurs types de fromages constituent la liste de produits susceptibles d'tre soumis  ce nouveau plan de droits de douane amricains, qui devrait intervenir en 2020 aprs recueil des commentaires du public  ce propos. Cependant, cette menace ne devrait pas empcher Madrid daller de lavant avec sa taxe numrique nationale.  

Toutefois, selon des sources du ministre espagnol des Finances, cette dcision reviendra au prochain gouvernement espagnol, qui sera probablement une administration de coalition dirige par le parti socialiste (PSOE) avec Unidas Podemos comme partenaire de gauche. Selon le rapport dun quotidien espagnol, linstauration de la "taxe Google" a t incluse dans le manifeste du PSOE avant les lections du 10 novembre. Lide a galement t souvent nonce dans le pass par la ministre intrimaire des Finances, Mara Jess Montero, pour qui, il tait ncessaire de crer une taxe de ce type afin de mettre le systme fiscal espagnol  jour avec les ralits du 21e sicle.

Selon les sources, comme en France, la future taxe numrique espagnole ne cible pas les entreprises en fonction de leur pays d'origine. Elles ont aussi fait valoir que l'approche idale pour lEspagne serait que de telles mesures soient approuves conjointement par les pays de l'Union europenne ou de l'OCDE. Cependant, cest seulement le mois dernier que les ministres du G20 runis  Washington ont entam des pourparlers sur un systme international visant  taxer les gants mondiaux de la technologie dont l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques espre qu'il prendra effet en juin. Parce que les mesures de lOCDE pourraient ne pas intervenir avant 2020, des pays comme la France ont dj labor leur propre rglementation que Washington a qualifie de discriminatoire  lgard des gants amricains. 

Aprs la rponse amricaine  la taxe GAFA lundi dernier, l'UE a serr les rangs en annonant qu'elle rpondrait  d'une seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines.  LUnion europenne agira et ragira dune seule voix , a dclar Daniel Rosario, un porte-parole de la Commission europenne, mardi, ajoutant que la Commission travaillait  en troite coordination avec les autorits franaises sur les prochaines tapes . La secrtaire dtat  lconomie Agns Pannier-Runacher a galement dclar que la France  na pas  reculer  sur la mise en place dune taxe visant les gants de lInternet,  qui conomiquement fait du sens, et qui est de justice fiscale. On doit tre pugnace sur ce sujet .


Quant au Premier ministre Boris Johnson,  propos dune future taxe numrique britannique, a dclar mardi lors du sommet de lOTAN :  Au sujet de la taxe sur les services numriques, je pense que nous devons regarder lactivit des grandes entreprises du numrique et les normes revenus quils ralisent dans ce pays et le montant des impts quils paient .  Nous devons rgler a. Elles doivent fournir une contribution plus juste , a-t-il ajout.

*Les critres dimposition des gants de la technologie prvus par lEspagne*

La taxe conue par l'Espagne comprenait un taux d'imposition de 3 % et devrait s'appliquer  certains services numriques fournis par des gants de la technologie dont le chiffre d'affaires global dpasse 750 millions d'euros et dont les revenus en Espagne sont suprieurs  3 millions d'euros. Cest tout comme en France,  la diffrence que le seuil du revenu national considr en France est de 25 millions deuros. Ce qui signifie que la taxe espagnole viserait beaucoup plus largement le secteur de la technologie.  

Le dcret espagnol dfinit galement trois lments imposables dans lesquels la participation des utilisateurs finaux est dterminante pour la cration de valeur. Ce sont : la publicit destine aux utilisateurs d'une interface numrique (page Web, plateforme technologique, logiciel ou rseau social) ; la fourniture d'une plateforme permettant aux utilisateurs de localiser d'autres utilisateurs pour commercer avec eux (comme Amazon) ; et enfin, la vente ou le transfert des donnes collectes sur les utilisateurs d'un site Web ou dune plateforme.

 Idalement, il y aurait un accord mondial, ou  dfaut, un accord au niveau europen, mais s'il n'y a pas d'accord dans ces deux domaines, nous devrons agir au niveau national , a dclar Nadia Calvio, ministre intrimaire de l'conomie, plus tt cette anne.  Le gouvernement n'exclut pas de prendre des mesures et de s'attaquer  la mise en uvre de cette taxe , a-t-elle ajout.

L'administration prcdente du PSOE avait dj inclus une telle taxe dans un accord conclu en octobre 2018 avec Podemos avant l'chec de sa tentative d'adoption du budget 2019, a rapport le quotidien. Le Cabinet du Premier ministre de l'poque, Pedro Snchez, a approuv un dcret royal qui prvoyait de nouvelles taxes sur certains services numriques, et qui visait  collecter environ 850 millions d'euros pour les caisses de l'tat, recette beaucoup plus lev que les 500 millions d'euros annuels prvus par la taxe franaise. La loi avait t soumise au Congrs pour approbation, mais elle a t abandonne aprs la dissolution du Parlement avant les rcentes lections gnrales.

Avec la dcision de lUE dagir comme un seul pays contre les reprsailles amricaines, dautres gouvernements pourraient ventuellement tre tents de prendre des mesures pour rendre la fiscalit plus quitable. En effet, selon une analyse du Fair Tax Mark, une organisation britannique qui certifie les entreprises pour leur bonne conduite fiscale, six des plus grandes entreprises de la Silicon Valley  Facebook, Apple, Amazon, Netflix, Google et Microsoft  ont affich un  cart fiscal  combin de plus de 100 milliards de dollars US entre 2010 et 2019. Selon les chercheurs, le gros du dficit  a presque certainement grandi hors des tats-Unis , les charges fiscales trangres ne reprsentant que 8,4 % des bnfices raliss par les entreprises  l'tranger au cours de la dcennie.

Sources : El Pais

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que dautres pays sengageront  la suite de France, la Grande-Bretagne et lEspagne dans leur propre initiative de taxe numrique ?  

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis s'engagent  appliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur le champagne, le fromage et les sacs  main franais, en reprsailles de la taxe sur les services numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : l'Union europenne  agira d'une seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines, d'imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur les produits franais
 ::fleche::  Taxe Gafa : Boris Johnson insiste sur l'instauration d'une taxe de 2% sur les grandes enseignes du numrique, malgr la menace de reprsailles amricaines
 ::fleche::  Six des plus grandes entreprises de la Silicon Valley auraient vit de payer plus de 100 milliards de dollars en impts, au cours de la dernire dcennie

----------


## matthius

Il s'agit d'abord que les serveurs soient de le pays avec les sources. Quand la Russie a fait a ils pouvaient vrifier les sources donc les ventuelles irrgularits videmment.

Ceci crit, elles existent puisque j'en ai archives.

----------


## toutwd

Pour ne parler que de la France

Sur le fond pas dhsitation, il faut taxer les GAFA, c'est une vidence, si ce n'est que par simple quit avec toutes les autres socits qui payent leurs taxes "plein fer" en France, d'autres pays y viennent.
Maintenant, une fois cette taxe en place et selon moi il faudra ragir afin d'utiliser cette manne pour dvelopper nos propres infrastructures et arrter de pleurnicher aprs les Amricain, moi quant quelque chose me fait mal, je vais chez le mdecin pour qu'il me soigne.

La question est : "ou va aller cet argent" ? et pourquoi pas l'injecter directement dans les travaux devenus indispensables au rattrapage du retard que nous avons laiss se creuser avec d'autre pays sur les infrastructures telles que les serveurs, fibres, 4G... 
Mais surtout cet argent ne devrait pas servir  la cration de pseudos groupes et/ou commissions d'analyse et de rflexion du sujet dont finalement  rien ne sors jamais  part un beau site internet et de belles plaquettes de prsentations, bref tout dans la com, rien dans l'efficacit.

Quant je vois l'tat des poteaux d'Orange (socit priv) avec des cbles qui pendent par terre... on ne voyait jamais a  l'poque de France Tlcoms, je me dit "_vive le capitalisme_", "_vive les actionnaires_"...

----------


## CinePhil

Quelle bande de voleurs tous ces politocards !  Il n'y en a pas un pour racheter l'autre !

Thatcher doit se retourner dans sa tombe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensez-vous que dautres pays sengageront  la suite de France, la Grande-Bretagne et lEspagne dans leur propre initiative de taxe numrique ?


En principe le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande et Malte ne devraient pas le faire  ::ptdr:: 




> Quelle bande de voleurs tous ces politocards !


3% du chiffre d'affaire ce n'est pas norme. Si ces entreprises ne faisaient pas de montage pour viter de payer leurs impts, les tats n'auraient pas besoin de faire a.
Malheureusement, pour les grosses entreprises, c'est un peu trop simple d'organiser un faut dficit et d'envoyer l'argent dans des paradis fiscaux.




> Concrtement, pour dgrader sa rentabilit en France, *Starbucks plombe dlibrment ses comptes en lui faisant payer moult charges et redevances*. D'abord, la filiale franaise doit payer des royalties sur une multitude de choses: la marque, le logo, le business plan, les recettes de cuisine, l'ameublement, l'agencement des magasins et mme "l'atmosphre dgage par les magasins"... Au total, ces royalties s'lvent  6% du chiffre d'affaires, soit au total 50 millions d'euros depuis l'installation en France.
> Source : Starbucks ne paye toujours pas d'impts en France

----------


## fredoche

> Quelle bande de voleurs tous ces politocards !  Il n'y en a pas un pour racheter l'autre !
> 
> Thatcher doit se retourner dans sa tombe.


Tu es pathtique dans ton obstination mais pour faire bonne figure, propose toi comme volontaire pour payer ce que ces gens et autres socits ne paient pas.

Parce que toi tu n'y chapperas pas, mais par contre  rclamer l'absolution de ces socits, tu vas juste contribuer  faire en sorte que toi et moi payons plus. Et moi a m'emmerde de payer plus  cause de gens comme toi et comme eux

Ces politicards sont exactement comme toi mais en bien moins con. C'est eux qui mettent en place et maintiennent la tolrance de ces systmes d'vasion et d'optimisation fiscale. Et bien sur, ils en profitent, voir Cahuzac.

Et si moi j'ai  me prononcer, je propose qu'on te vire en premier, puisque ton  salaire doit tre abond d'une faon ou d'une autre par le budget de l'tat et nos contributions communes. Quitte  rclamer des baisses de taxes, il faut bien faire des conomies, puisque tu n'as pas l'air de soutenir le fait que chacun paie une contribution quitable. 

Et regarde bien o ils sont tes voleurs :
https://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fra...mmerce-1154687

----------


## CinePhil

> 3% du chiffre d'affaire ce n'est pas norme.


Tu sais que beaucoup d'entreprises, mme parmi les grosses, n'ont pas ce taux de bnfice / CA ?
Donc l en gros tu demanderais  de telles entreprises de renoncer  dgager du bnfice. De quoi attirer les investisseurs,  coup sr !  ::roll:: 




> Si ces entreprises ne faisaient pas de montage pour viter de payer leurs impts, les tats n'auraient pas besoin de faire a.


Si les tats s'occupaient bien de leurs vraies fonctions rgaliennes au lieu de vouloir s'occuper mal de tout, elles n'auraient pas besoin de voler autant d'argent aux contibuables pour financer leurs gabegies !
Le problme c'est l'tat !




> Malheureusement, pour les grosses entreprises, c'est un peu trop simple d'organiser un faut dficit et d'envoyer l'argent dans des paradis fiscaux.


Il n'y a de paradis fiscaux que parce qu'il y a des enfers fiscaux. La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Concrtement, pour dgrader sa rentabilit en France, Starbucks plombe dlibrment ses comptes en lui faisant payer moult charges et redevances. D'abord, la filiale franaise doit payer des royalties sur une multitude de choses: la marque, le logo, le business plan, les recettes de cuisine, l'ameublement, l'agencement des magasins et mme "l'atmosphre dgage par les magasins"... Au total, ces royalties s'lvent  6% du chiffre d'affaires


C'est le cas de toutes les franchises, avec un taux plus ou moins fort.
Maintenant, si tu es plus malin, monte un concurrent  Starbucks sans rclamer autant  tes franchiss !  ::mrgreen:: 




> Tu es pathtique dans ton obstination


Ce qui est pathtique, c'est de voir le syndrome de Stockholm gnralis des Franais.  ::calim2:: 
Plus l'tat les tond , plus ils rclament d'tat et plus l'tat les tond. :ptdr




> Parce que toi tu n'y chapperas pas, mais par contre  rclamer l'absolution de ces socits, tu vas juste contribuer  faire en sorte que toi et moi payons plus.


Non, je rclame qu'on me foute la paix ; qu'on me laisse vivre comme je l'entends tant que je ne porte pas atteinte aux droits naturels (Libert, proprit, sret et rsistance  l'oppression. Cf. art. 2 de la DDHC de 1789) des autres.
Et si les Franais rclamaient le retour de leurs liberts bafoues et l'arrt de l'hgmonie de l'tat sur leurs vies, toi, moi, et tous les contribuables paieraient moins et vivraient sans doute mieux.




> C'est eux qui mettent en place et maintiennent la tolrance de ces systmes d'vasion et d'optimisation fiscale.


On ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ; et si on en faisait un paradis ?  :;): 
https://www.bastiat.net/enfer-et-par...dnZt0aQbhsifjk




> Et si moi j'ai  me prononcer, je propose qu'on te vire en premier


Et tu paieras mon chmage !  ::ptdr:: 




> Quitte  rclamer des baisses de taxes, il faut bien faire des conomies


Enfin une phrase intelligente !  ::mrgreen:: 

Il y a plein d'ides ici :
https://livre.fnac.com/a5190078/Agne...ds-d-economies




> contribution quitable.


Chiche ! => Flat tax !
Et mieux => Suppression de l'impt sur le revenu !
https://revendique.com/revendication...-sur-le-revenu

Mais avec des moutons comme vous,
#CePaysEstFoutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que beaucoup d'entreprises, mme parmi les grosses, n'ont pas ce taux de bnfice / CA ?


L on parle d'une taxe qui touche les entreprises qui ont un chiffre d'affaire globale suprieur  750 millions d'euros. Ces grosses entreprises pourraient faire faillite, a ne me drangerait pas.
Je ne pense pas qu'Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, etc, aient besoin d'investisseur. Ces entreprises doivent avoir assez de moyen pour investir dans la recherche et le dveloppement.
Les investisseurs sont des parasites qui essaient de se faire de l'argent sur le dos des autres, ils ne produisent rien.
Bon aprs acheter des actions c'est super dangereux, t'as beaucoup plus de chance de perdre que de gagner. (d'ailleurs les banques prennent notre argent pour le parier en bourse, c'est a qui cause les crises conomiques)




> Le problme c'est l'tat !


Ouais c'est vrai qu'il y a trop de fonctionnaires inutile qui cotent trop cher (dputs, snateurs, ministres, etc) et en plus ils ont plein de privilges, l'tat vie au dessus de ces moyens.
Il parait qu'au Danemark il y a encore plus de fonctionnaires et pourtant le pays tourne un peu prs. Il faudrait voir toutes les diffrences entre la France et le Danemark.




> Il n'y a de paradis fiscaux que parce qu'il y a des enfers fiscaux. La France est un enfer fiscal. Et si on en faisait un paradis ?


a tu l'as dj dis des dizaines de fois et c'est pnible.
En plus l c'est l'Espagne qui veut taxer les grosses entreprises qui font 750 millions de CA globale et 3 millions de revenus en Espagne.




> Maintenant, si tu es plus malin, monte un concurrent  Starbucks sans rclamer autant  tes franchiss !


Je ne souhaite pas crer de grosse entreprise.
Je ne veux pas vendre du caf de merde hors de prix, polluer l'environnement et viter de payer des impts.

Les tats ont besoin de rcuprer des impts pour financer des services publics, comme l'arme, les coles, la police, les hpitaux, la SNCF, les aroports, etc.
Bon aprs c'est vrai que le gouvernement gre trs mal son budget...

----------


## CinePhil

> Ces grosses entreprises pourraient faire faillite, a ne me drangerait pas.


Leurs milliers d'employs te remercieront sans doute !  ::roll::   ::calim2::   :-1: 




> Je ne pense pas qu'Amazon, Apple, Microsoft, etc, aient besoin d'investisseur.


Le diable se cache dans le dtail du "etc." parce que 750 millions d'euros, c'est une marche qui est trs loin en dessous du CA des entreprises que tu cites.
En France, on a Ventes Prives qui dpasse le milliard de CA par exemple. S'ils veulent continuer de crotre et donc incidemment de crer des emplois potentiellement en France, ils ont sans doute encore besoin d'investisseurs.

Et les investisseurs qui ont eu le courage de donner de l'argent aux botes qui atteignent cette marche, peut-tre qu'ils voudront maintenant partir en se disant que la rentabilit n'est plus l.

Bref, comme disait Bastiat : "Il y a ce qu'on voit et ce qu'on ne voit pas."

J'arrte l parce que j'ai autre chose  faire que de rpondre  des incultes en conomie.

Quand la France sera devenu le Venezuela  force de s'enfoncer dans le collectivisme, vous ne viendrez pas pleurer.

#CePaysEstFoutu

----------


## Ryu2000

> Leurs milliers d'employs te remercieront sans doute !


En ralit les grosses entreprises dtruisent plus d'emplois qu'elles n'en crer.
Amazon dtruit deux emplois pour un cr en France, affirment Mounir Mahjoubi et Attac



> Lancien secrtaire dEtat au numrique Mounir Mahjoubi accuse Amazon davoir  dtruit 7.900 emplois en France , et *invite les consommateurs  lapproche des ftes  se tourner vers les  alternatives locales  et les  PME franaises* , dans une note publie vendredi.


C'est un peu comme les hypermarchs qui dtruisent beaucoup d'emplois, parce qu'au lieu d'aller  la fromagerie,  la boucherie,  l'picerie, au primeur, etc, tu vas dans une grande surface. Les oprateurs de caisses font passer normment de clients. Le truc encore plus triste c'est qu'ils vont tre remplac par des automates. 




> Quand la France sera devenu le Venezuela  force de s'enfoncer dans le collectivisme, vous ne viendrez pas pleurer.


La France n'a rien a voir avec le Venezuela...
Je rappelle l'histoire du Venezuela :
Le pays possde une gigantesque quantit de ptrole, les gouvernements successifs se sont repos l dessus, le pays ne tournait que grce  l'exportation de ptrole.
Le pays s'est spcialis (ce qu'il ne faut jamais faire), les savoirs faire ont t perdues, l'conomie dpendant du ptrole.
Ensuite Chavez a pris le pouvoir, il voulait que son pays soit moins soumis aux USA, les USA ont impos des sanctions au Vnzuela pour limiter ses exportations de ptrole et voil le pays est asphyxi par les sanctions US.
La France n'a pas de ptrole, donc on ne peut pas comparer la France au Venezuela. Bon  la limite on peut dire que Charles de Gaulle et Franois Mitterrand avaient compris qu'il fallait se mfier des USA (comme Chavez et Maduro).




> #CePaysEstFoutu


L on parle d'un projet de loi Espagnol, mais bref.
Ce n'est pas que la France qui est foutue, c'est le monde entier !
 cause de la finance, des banques, des grosses entreprises le monde va connaitre la plus grosse crise Economique de l'histoire de l'humanit, tous les pays vont souffrir, tous les pays se porteront mal.
Les banques et les grosses entreprises dirigent le monde, ce sont elles qui possdent les mdias et les hommes politiques.

Il ne suffit pas de baisser les taxes, charges, impts pour que l'conome aille mieux.
Aux USA les impts sont relativement faible et pourtant l'conomie se porte trs mal.  :;): 
L'tat est surendette, les entreprises sont surendettes, les mnages sont surendetts, les tudiants se sont endetts pour financer leur tude et ils ne trouvent pas de boulot.
Les banques US vont trs mal, c'est pour a que la FED leur a distribu des centaines de milliards en peu de temps.

Plus prs de nous il y a l'Allemagne, l'conomie est bas sur l'exportation et les chinois commencent  acheter moins, donc l'Allemagne va s'effondrer petit  petit.
La France va devenir le pays le plus riche de l'UE, a va tre trs trange.  ::?: 
En Allemagne il y a moins de fonctionnaires, l'tat ne vit pas autant au dessus de ces moyens qu'en France, et pourtant a va aller trs mal pour ce pays.

Le truc louche c'est que les mdias mainstream parlent d'une crise en 2020, Alors que normalement ils n'anticipent que dalle et rptent que la situation s'amliore.
 Simple ralentissement conomique  ? Non,  crise financire bien plus grave quun simple trou dair conjoncturel

----------


## David_g

> J'arrte l parce que j'ai autre chose  faire que de rpondre  des incultes en conomie.


En dehors de mon avis sur le sujet en question : 

Ce n'est pas parce que des gens ne partagent pas ta vision de l'conomie (voir de la vie) qu'ils sont incultes.
Des thories en conomie, il y en a des dizaines. La tienne te parait la meilleure et un choix absolu; ce n'est pas le cas de pleins d'autres gens (dont des gens "incultes" en conomie qui ont cependant dcroch le prix "nobel" dans cette spcialit).

----------


## fredoche

> Et tu paieras mon chmage !


Tu rves mon pauvre. 
D'une part a ne fait pas partie des fonctions rgaliennes de l'tat.
Et le chmage tait jusqu' peu une assurance. Cotises-tu  cette assurance , oh grand clairvoyant de l'conomie Nolibrale ? 

Ces socits sont des prdateurs, des parasites. Un parasite profite de son hte jusqu' le faire crever. 
Tu connais l'histoire du rat et de la toxoplasmose ? 
https://www.futura-sciences.com/plan...x-chats-32944/

Tu es le rat, c'est tout

Pour ceux qui sont encore capable de penser :


de la part d'un vrai milliardaire

----------


## CinePhil

> D'une part a ne fait pas partie des fonctions rgaliennes de l'tat.


Justement, j'aimerais qu'il ne s'occupe que de a et nous foute la paix sur le reste !
#LaissezFaire #Libert

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Les hashtags sur un forum, a ne sert  rien, hein. Et si c'est pour faire "d'jeun's", c'est foutu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Plus a va, plus les pays de l'UE deviennent libraux, dans le futur les tats ne greront plus les retraites, les travailleurs cotiseront  un fond de pension priv et arriv  la retraite l'entreprise fera faillite et ils ne toucheront rien (un peu comme avec les assurances vies).

Est-il vrai que Macron a rencontr le groupe BlackRock, spcialis dans les fonds de pension ?
Plus a va plus la qualit des services publics se dgradent et plus ceux qui ont les moyens vont dans le prive.
Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas satisfait des hpitaux publics et qui prfrent payer plus cher pour aller dans des hpitaux privs.
Peut-tre qu'un jour ce sera comme aux USA, si tu ne paies pas les pompiers ils ne viendront pas teindre ta maison quand elle sera en feu.

----------


## CinePhil

> Plus a va, plus les pays de l'UE deviennent libraux


LOL !

L'UE est de plus en plus collectiviste et s'occupe de plus en plus de choses.
Et avec la politocarde escrolo-pastque qu'ils ont nomm  la tte de la commission, a ne va pas s'arranger.

L'UE est foutue !

----------


## Gunny

> *LOL* !
> 
> L'UE est de plus en plus collectiviste et s'occupe de plus en plus de choses.
> Et avec la *politocarde escrolo-pastque* qu'ils ont nomm  la tte de la commission, a ne va pas s'arranger.
> 
> L'UE est foutue !





> _Ce que l'on conoit bien s'nonce clairement, et les mots pour le dire arrivent aisment_






> Les hashtags sur un forum, a ne sert  rien, hein. Et si c'est pour faire "d'jeun's", c'est foutu.


#ironie

----------


## Ryu2000

> LOL !


Le truc pnible que c'est le mot "libral" a plusieurs dfinitions, qui n'ont rien  voir entre elles. (Libralisme (homonymie)
Moi je parle du libralisme dans le sens "on privatise toutes les entreprises publiques, on rduit la qualit des services publics, on ouvre toutes les frontires afin de produire l o c'est le moins cher pour maximiser le profit, etc).

Un Parlement europen plus libral et plus colo



> Emmanuel Macron, lui, peut se frotter les mains. *Sa liste fait grimper le nombre des eurodputs chez les Libraux d'Alde*, qui passent de 69  109 lus. Mieux : le contingent franais y sera de loin le premier.  
> 
> Moins nombreux que les conservateurs du PPE, certes, les Libraux pourront nanmoins jouer un rle pivot dans le travail de Commission effectu  Bruxelles comme lors des votes  Strasbourg, o le Parlement se runit pour valider les textes.


Voil Macron contre lEurope "ultra-librale"! Faut-il le croire ?



> Les mots sont surprenants, dans la bouche dun prsident parangon du libralisme sous toutes ses formes. Ce mardi sur Europe 1, *Emmanuel Macron a dit entendre la  colre contre une Europe ultra-librale qui ne permet plus aux classes moyennes de bien vivre . La concurrence dloyale, le dumping social, la non-rgulation des transactions financires et des gants du numrique* : autant de tares diagnostiques par le prsident pour expliquer la dfiance gnralise vis--vis de lUnion europenne. Conclusion macronienne :  On a besoin dune Europe qui protge davantage les salaris, qui soit moins une Europe ouverte  tous vents.





> L'UE est de plus en plus collectiviste et s'occupe de plus en plus de choses.


Oui alors l'UE n'est pas librale dans le sens "on laisse les pays faire ce qu'ils veulent", mais elle l'est dans le sens "on pousse les pays a privatiser le maximum de choses" :
La hausse des tarifs de l'lectricit est-elle due  l'ouverture  la concurrence impose par l'UE ?



> "On est dans un systme un peu fou o l'on augmente les prix pour faire vivre la concurrence", a renchri sur franceinfo Franois Carlier, dlgu gnral de l'association de consommateurs CLCV. "Les cots d'EDF n'augmentent que de 3%, or la hausse totale est de 6%. La moiti de la hausse n'a rien  voir avec l'augmentation des cots d'EDF. *C'est simplement que les oprateurs alternatifs n'ont pas accs autant qu'ils le voudraient au nuclaire et augmentent leurs cots () Donc pour qu'ils continuent d'tre comptitifs, on augmente le tarif d'EDF*, ce qui permet aux oprateurs alternatifs de dire : 'Je vous fais 5 ou 10% moins cher que le tarif EDF'. Mais en fait, ils peuvent le faire uniquement parce qu'on a augment le tarif d'EDF."


L'UE ne veut pas de monopole public, elle veut de la libre-concurrence du coup EDF a du augmenter ses tarifs pour qu'il y ait de la concurrence.




> L'UE est foutue !


Tout le monde est d'accord avec a.
Mais bon il doit y avoir des pays membres de l'UE avec moins de fonctionnaires privilgis comme les trop nombreux dputs franais, donc moins dimpts, de charges et de taxes et pourtant leur conomie ne se porte pas miraculeusement bien.
Il ne suffit pas de supprimer les services publics et de diminuer les taxes et impts pour que l'conomie tourne correctement.

----------


## CinePhil

> Le truc pnible que c'est le mot "libral" a plusieurs dfinitions, qui n'ont rien  voir entre elles.


Le libralisme consiste  avoir le droit de faire ce que je veux avec ce que j'ai sans porter atteinte aux droits naturels des autres.

Pour plus de prcisions, une rfrence :
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Lib%C3%A9ralisme

Et une autre encore plus complte de la part d'un des plus grands penseurs libraux, thoricien de l'action humaine :
http://herve.dequengo.free.fr/Mises/LL/LL_1.htm

Ou encore :
<< La philosophie librale est une doctrine qui se fonde sur une seule prescription dune simplicit biblique :  Tu ne porteras pas atteinte  la personne ou aux biens dautrui, sauf en cas de lgitime dfense .  Et par  tu , on entend tout le monde. Aussi bien les gouverns que les gouvernants. >>
Ferghane Azihari - Interview dans Rage Culture - http://rage-culture.com/le-liberalis...OVk8Tg6RAr_cn4

http://www.quebecoislibre.org/04/040...Soo7sSqwETRg-U

Et une srie d'articles sur "Ce que le libralisme n'est pas", dans le seul journal libral, Contrepoints, par Johan Rivalland. Voici le premier :
https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/08...lisme-nest-pas

Et voici le dernier, qui donne en bas d'article les liens vers toute la srie :
https://www.contrepoints.org/2019/12...lisme-nest-pas

Pour le reste, faut que j'aille payer plus de 100% de taxes sur mon plein de carburant avant d'aller en runion.
A+

----------


## Ryu2000

> faut que j'aille payer plus de 100% de taxes sur mon plein de carburant avant d'aller en runion.


Officiellement si environ 80% du prix du carburant est compos de taxes c'est pour l'environnement, l'tat a exprim l'ide que plus les gens paieront leur litre de diesel cher, moins ils parcourront de distance avec leur vhicule. (alors qu'ils utilisent leur vhicule pour aller au boulot et faire les courses)
Le problme c'est que les transports en commun cotent encore plus cher que prendre sa voiture, donc leur stratgie n'est pas fait pour fonctionner. En parallle l'tat fait en sorte que la SNCF ne soit pas intressante, pour justifier le fait qu'elle la privatise morceau par morceau.

L'tat doit rcuprer un maximum d'argent pour rembourser la dette qui est principalement compose des intrts de la dette depuis. (A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?)

----------


## CinePhil

Sur le prix du carburant, il y a bien plus de 100% de taxes sur le prix de base. J'appelle a du vol ! La preuve (a date de 2018) : 

Et j'ai pay le litre de gazole 1,45  cet aprs-midi.

Et tant quon y est, sur l'lectricit, de mmoire, il y a prs de 80% de taxes sur le prix de base. C'est encore du vol !

Taxer, c'est voler !




> L'tat doit rcuprer un maximum d'argent pour rembourser la dette qui est principalement compose des intrts de la dette depuis.


La dette de l'tat est le rsultat de 45 ans de budgets en dficits !
Le problme, c'est l'tat !

----------


## weed

> Justement, j'aimerais qu'il ne s'occupe que de a et nous foute la paix sur le reste !


Tu veux que l'tat te paye ton chmage!!! Et puis comme encore? 
Taxer, c'est voler. Comment vas tu t'y prendre dans ce cas?  ::roll:: 

Pourquoi taxer pour le chomage et pas la scu par exemple?

----------


## CinePhil

Le chmage et la scu sont des assurances.

Quand ta voiture est en panne, tu demandes  l'tat de te payer les rparations ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre, tu es capable de choisir toi-mme ton assurance vhicule ou habitation. Pourquoi ne serais-tu pas capable de choisir ton assurance sant ou chmage ?
=> Dlivrance du salaire complet et libre choix des assurances sociales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur le prix du carburant, il y a bien plus de 100% de taxes sur le prix de base.


a ne doit pas tre pire que sur le tabac,  un moment 1 paquet de cigarette cotait 0,89 en Roumanie et 10,45 en Norvge.
Donc totalement hors taxe un paquet de cigarette cote moins de 0,89, en France le prix TTC doit tre au moins de 9.
9 - 0,89 = 8.11
8.11 / 0.89 = 9.11
Donc quelque part on pourrait dire qu'entre le prix totalement hors taxe et le prix TTC il y a au moins 911% de taxe.

Une grosse partie de l'argent de la taxe sur le tabac sert  payer les chimios des cancreux.
Les chimios a cote la blinde, les laboratoires pharmaceutiques se goinfrent.
Etats-Unis : il augmente le prix d'un mdicament de 5.500% pour "faire de bons bnfices"
Etats-Unis : un industriel augmente de 400 % le prix d'un mdicament
Augmentation du prix des traitements contre le cancer : vers des ingalits entre patients ?

Il parait qu'une grosse partie des taxes sur le carburant finance les services publics :
Carburant. O va largent des taxes ?



> Seule une fraction va  la transition nergtique. *Le gros de lenveloppe finance plus largement les services publics*. Dans une situation financire tendue, chaque milliard compte.





> La dette de l'tat est le rsultat de 45 ans de budgets en dficits !


En effet, mais ce n'est pas mieux ailleurs, par exemple aux USA :

La dette US est en train d'exploser, elle augmentera peut-tre encore plus rapidement sous Trump que sous Obama.
Pourtant aux USA l'tat n'est pas  fond dans le social.
Est-ce que les USA pratiquent une politique librale ?

----------


## CinePhil

Ben oui, les taxes sur le tabac, c'est aussi du vol. Taxer, c'est voler.

Et oui, beaucoup de pays s'enfoncent dans la dette publique.

----------


## fredoche

> Taxer, c'est voler.


Au del de nnoner cette phrase avec beaucoup d'obstination, comment te positionnes-tu toi qui travaille pour un de ces services financ par l'tat et ces taxes ?

Complice de ce vol  grande chelle ?
Receleur ?

T'as l'air prt  pleurer pour qu'on te finance ton chmage. T'as pas rpondu, tu paies une assurance pour a ?

----------


## CinePhil

Je prfrerais travailler pour le priv o que l'tablissement qui m'emploie soit priv. Les hasards de ma vie professionnelle m'ont conduit l et vu mon ge, il y a peu de chances que a change. Mais j'ai quand mme travaill de 18  44 ans dans le priv, donc la majorit de ma carrire.

Et je n'ai pas de leon de morale  recevoir de la part de collectivistes accros  l'tat.  ::pan::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et je n'ai pas de leon de morale  recevoir de la part de collectivistes accros  l'tat.


Le systme politique franais tout comme son modle administratif ou sa gographie administrative est dpasse ...

La France en quelques chiffres sur le plan "administratif" :

- 37 000 communes
- 1 200 intercommunalits
- 1 500 syndicats mixtes
- 13 rgions
- 96 dpartements mtropolitains
- 11 DOM TOM  statut spcial (dont 3 avec des citoyenns diffrentes , NC,PF, WF)
- 600 000 mandats d'lus
- 500 000 lus
- 2 milliards d'euros de masses salariales pour les salaires des lus chaque anne
- 30 000 retraits du systmes politiques franais
- 11 niveaux administratifs entre l'europe/EU et le niveau intra communale le plus faible .

Les niveaux  faire marcher sont :
> le niveau europen (bas oui un parlement, des lections, des lus, des normes ... ) faut bien payer que cela fonctionne
> le niveau transnational (bas oui la France a des accords frontaliers avec certains pays ...) Belgique, Suisse, Monaco, Andorre, Luxembourg, Allemagne ... pour les transports, l'emploi, la culture , la formation 
> le niveau national
> le niveau rgional
> le niveau dpartemental 
> le niveau des arrondissements de dpartement (bien que obsolte celui ci sert encore pour l'affectation des numros de tlphone, la vente et la distribution des journaux papiers, les CCI, la desserte des transports par car pour les collges / lyces ...) 
> les intercommunalits : dans les faits une ville ne peut pas tre enclave de son dpartement/interco de rattachement via le rseau routier et pour des questions d'assurances des vhicules des dites administrations ... Genre un exemple concret une dneigeuse du CG42 ne peut en principe pas aller dans le CG43 ... ou alors les maires/prfet doivent faire une montagne de papier pour justifier tel ou tel dmarche ... Bref on en arrive  des situations absurdes et kafkaenne  :8O: 
> les villes/communes associes/rattaches/partiellement fusionnes : genre Lille & Lomme ou Dunkerque et Grande Synthe .
> les villes
> les arrondissements de villes (Paris, Marseille, Lyon ... )
> les comits quartiers : dans les quartiers sensibles/HLM on met des sommes folles pour crer de pseudo siges d'lus en sprant acheter une paix sociale  ::?: 

A ces chelons on pourrait mme en ajouter un "12 ime" , celui des mtropoles genre le Grand Lyon , Grand Nice ou Grand Lille qui reprend tout ou parti des comptences du dpartement ... parfois on en vient a des situations absurdes ou une commune n'est plus audible d'un dpartement ... mais doit jouer des coudes avec l'interco voisine pour se faire entendre.  Il y a aussi l'histoire des comptences en double ...

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que ce systme est simple et ne coute rien ! C'est de pire en pire on complexifie le systme alors qu'on rclame l'inverse ! Le choc de simplification on l'attend encore ... ::calim2::

----------


## CinePhil

> Le systme politique franais tout comme son modle administratif ou sa gographie administrative est dpasse ...


Tout  fait !

J'applaudis l'ensemble de la prose.  ::applo:: 

Et dans chaque administration aussi, on empile les couches, entre les cabinets, les directions et sous-directions, les bureaux, les services... sans parler des comits, conseils, commissions, missions...

Kafka n'est pas mort ; il hante l'administration franaise. Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce serait bien de dtruite l'intgralit de l'administration et de crer un nouveau systme beaucoup plus efficace, les formatages a ne fait jamais de mal. Il y aurait moyen de tout simplifier.
Par contre je ne vois pas le problme avec les 37 000 communes, les maires de villages de moins de 500 habitants ne posent pas problme, au maximum ils peuvent gagner 640/mois (mais ils ne sont pas oblig de prendre le maximum) et parfois un maire s'occupe de plusieurs villages.

----------


## fredoche

> Et je n'ai pas de leon de morale  recevoir de la part de collectivistes accros  l'tat.


T'es un clown oui 
Tu viens bouffer  la gamelle comme les autres, t'es bien content qu'elle soit l la gamelle, et ensuite tu craches dans cette gamelle

Et c'est toi qui nous donnes des leons de morale... c'est toi qui est accro  l'tat

Mais quand c'est ton propre cas : "les hasards de la vie". Mon pauvre chou. Bah ouais tous des voleurs sauf toi.
Laisse tomber c'est toi qui est kafkaen dans cette histoire

M'enfin heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas

----------


## CinePhil

> Et c'est toi qui nous donnes des leons de morale... c'est toi qui est accro  l'tat


Oh que non !

Je souscris  ce qu'crivait Frdric Bastiat il y 170 ans :

<<  En principe, il suffit que le gouvernement ait pour instrument ncessaire la force pour que nous sachions enfin quels sont les services privs qui peuvent tre lgitimement convertis en services publics. Ce sont ceux qui ont pour objet le maintien de toutes les liberts, de toutes les proprits, de tous les droits individuels, la prvention des dlits et des crimes, en un mot, tout ce qui concerne la scurit publique.

Les gouvernements ont encore une autre mission.

En tous pays, il y a quelques proprits communes, des biens dont tous les citoyens jouissent par indivis, des rivires, des forts, des routes. Par contre, et malheureusement, il y a aussi des dettes. Il appartient au gouvernement dadministrer cette portion active et passive du domaine public.

Enfin, de ces deux attributions en dcoule une autre : Celle de percevoir les contributions indispensables  la bonne excution des services publics.

Ainsi :
- Veiller  la scurit publique,
- Administrer le domaine commun,
- Percevoir les contributions ;

Tel est, je crois, le cercle rationnel dans lequel doivent tre circonscrites ou ramenes les attributions gouvernementales. >>
Frdric Bastiat - Harmonies conomiques - chapitre 17 : Services privs, service public

----------


## tanaka59

> Ce serait bien de dtruite l'intgralit de l'administration et de crer un nouveau systme beaucoup plus efficace, les formatages a ne fait jamais de mal. Il y aurait moyen de tout simplifier.
> Par contre je ne vois pas le problme avec les 37 000 communes, les maires de villages de moins de 500 habitants ne posent pas problme, au maximum ils peuvent gagner 640/mois (mais ils ne sont pas oblig de prendre le maximum) et parfois un maire s'occupe de plusieurs villages.


Se limiter au simple maire c'est un peu simpliste. Il est aussi important de penser au conseil municipaux ... et les indiminits de prsences .

C'est mieux 2 maires pour 2 villages de 500 habitants pays chacun 640  avec 2 conseils municipaux (donc 2 fois plus d'indemnits publiques ... ) ? Ou bien 1 ville de 1000 habitants avec 1 maires pay le double et 1 conseil municipal au lieu de deux ? Et moins dindemnits ... 

Personnellement, je prfre une fusion ou bien un modle a la belge, avec 1 seul maire pour plusieurs villages quitte  garder plusieurs codes postaux si cela fait plaisir  certains.

Situation typique (et mme caricatural ... ) j'habite un commune de l'agglo Lilloise , 13 000 habitants , sa voisine 1500 qui est en somme un quartier de ma commune ... On sobstine  avoir 2 maires , 2 mairies, 2 conseils municipaux, 1 groupe scolaire  cheval sur 2 communes avec 2 associations de parents dlves (ba oui au passage faisons compliqu ... ) quand on veut des decisions pour la ville A la ville B doit aussi suivre et ne pas tre en dsaccord. On peut continuer avec les quipements sportifs, bibliothque, maison de quartier pour les jeunes , ateliers municipaux ... Tout existe en double Mme chanson avec une maison de retraite de la ville B qui dpend d'une ville C mais qui n'est pas rattache  la ville A qui dpend de D ... Bref un bordel administratif monstrueux

----------


## Woum_

En dehors de tout le dbat sur l'etat qui est mal gr, il y a une revendication que j'aimerais tre un peu plus explicite :



> Par contre, tu es capable de choisir toi-mme ton assurance vhicule ou habitation. Pourquoi ne serais-tu pas capable de choisir ton assurance sant ou chmage ?
> => Dlivrance du salaire complet et libre choix des assurances sociales.


Je n'ai pas fais des recherches hyper pouss l dessus, mais a m'a toujours interpell, car je ne comprends tout simplement pas. Sans mme tre d'accord ou quoi, je ne comprends pas quelles sont les raisons qui poussent  avoir cet avis.

L'ide c'est qu'on est plus de scu financ par les salaires mais que tout  chacun utilise son salaire pour grer ses assurances. Comme aux usa du coup non ? O l'insuline cote un bras, linhalateur 350$ ?
Comment tu trouves une assurance qui voudra bien te prendre si fondamentalement, tu vas leurs coter de l'argent  cause de ta maladie ?

De ce que je sais du systme US, tu es sous le rgime des enfants,  21 ans t'y es plus, et l, dbrouille toi pour trouver une assurance, si tu as contract quelque chose de lourd mdicalement pendant ton enfance, comment a marche dans ce modle pour avoir des soins ?

Simple supposition, c'est  ltat de prendre la relve dans ce cas l ? Mais c'est pas en contradiction avec l'ide de base, d'o sortirait cet argent ?


En somme, sans mme rentrer dans le dbat du "si tu es pauvre tu n'as pas accs aux soins", je ne comprends mme pas comment c'est possible de contracter une assurance priv si de base par malchance des tirages de la vie, tu te retrouves  devoir dpendre du systme mdicale. Ou alors simplement, dans ce systme, on ignore ces personnes ?

----------


## CinePhil

Il y a beaucoup d'ides reues sur le systme d'assurances sociales aux USA :
https://fee.org/articles/the-idea-th...nm1FySfgYuoB1A

Et sinon, la "scu" prive, a existe dj :
https://libertarianisme.fr/2014/02/2...aladie-privee/

Vous pouvez suivre aussi les (ms)aventures de Laurent C. qui a essay de se librer de la scu monopolistique et dictatoriale franaise puis qui est revenu dans ce systme, non pas parce que son assurance prive ne fonctionnait pas mais pour ne plus faire subir les effets de nord de son choix pour la libert  son entourage.

Nicolas Doze, sur BFM Business, vient trs justement de faire remarquer que les rformes Macron relvent de l'tatisation et de solidarisation de systmes qui sont  la base des systmes assurantiels (chmage) ou d'pargne (retraite). Une preuve de plus que non, dcidment, Macron n'est pas libral !

----------


## Ryu2000

La scurit sociale c'est un truc de solidarit, ceux qui ont les moyens pourraient avoir mieux pour moins cher, mais grce  a, ceux qui n'ont rien ont accs aux soins gratuitement.
En France quelque soit tes revenus on va te payer ta chimio pour ton cancer, ce qui n'est pas le cas partout.
Dans le film Sicko de Michael Moore on voit qu'aux USA les assurances prives font tout pour trouver une faille dans le contrat afin de ne pas payer les soins de l'assur.

a me semble risqu de payer un fond de pension (je n'ai dj pas confiance dans les assurances vies), les banques et ce genre de chose ont plus de chance de faire faillite qu'un tat.
Une fois que t'as plac de l'argent quelque part ce n'est plus vraiment ton argent, tu n'as jamais la garantie de rcuprer ce que tu places.
Dj que les banques te font chier quand tu veux sortir du liquide, alors que normalement la banque devrait te laisser faire ce que tu veux avec ton argent, sans poser de question.

La stratgie la plus safe si on veut s'assurer un patrimoine c'est d'acheter des mtaux prcieux, a ne peut pas perdre 100% de sa valeur (contrairement aux monnaies), au moins c'est physique ce n'est pas qu'un nombre dans une base de donnes.
L vous pouvez avoir 50 000 sur un compte et tout perdre un jour.

----------


## CinePhil

> ceux qui n'ont rien ont accs aux soins gratuitement.


" la vrit, le mot gratuit appliqu aux services publics renferme le plus grossier et, jose dire, le plus puril des sophismes. "
Frdric Bastiat - Les Harmonies conomiques - Chapitre 17, Services privs, service public

Sur la gratuit en gnral...

<< On parle de "service gratuit", mais ce n'est pas gratuit, vous devez payer pour a. >>
Margaret Thatcher.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est de la smantique, enlevez le mot "gratuit" et a fonctionne pareil : ceux qui n'ont rien ont accs aux soins.
Il faut bien que des gens cotisent  la scurit sociale sinon elle n'existerait pas.

RFORME DES RETRAITES : MACRON FAIT-IL UN CADEAU AU FONDS AMRICAIN BLACKROCK ?



> Le Premier ministre a dclar que ceux qui gagnent des revenus suprieurs  120.000 euros brut annuel ne paieront plus de cotisations retraite (fixes  28,1%) et, par consquent, nouvriront pas de droits  la retraite. Leffet immdiat sera une hausse de la rmunration nette et une baisse de la pension  venir. *Pour viter de connatre une chute brutale de leurs revenus  la retraite, ces cadres devront alors se tourner vers lpargne retraite individuelle ou dentreprise. Et BlackRock se fera un plaisir de leur ouvrir ses portes.*
> 
> Le fonds de pension amricain est le plus important du monde et personne na autant dargent que lui. Il gre plus de 6.000 milliards de dollars dactifs pour le compte de ses clients. Fin 2017, le Canard Enchan se faisait lcho dune rception dune journe entire de ses dirigeants sous les ors de la Rpublique, le 25 octobre 2017, en prsence dEmmanuel Macron. Le fondateur de BlackRock, Larry Fink, ne tarit pas dloge  lgard du prsident franais. Notamment depuis le vote de la loi Pacte, dont une partie simplifie et dveloppe la retraite par capitalisation en France, avec exonrations fiscales  la clef. Nous pensons que la loi Pacte (...) constitue un effort certain damlioration du systme dpargne retraite volontaire, indique une note du fonds publie en juin 2019.
> 
> Pour BlackRock, le gteau que reprsente la France est trs apptissant. Dans la mme note, *il constate que seuls 130 milliards deuros ont t collects dans des produits dpargne retraite*. Un montant ridicule par rapport  lensemble de lpargne liquide des Franais (1.500 milliards deuros), les produits d'assurance-vie en euros (1.600 milliards deuros) ou les investissements en actifs non financiers (plus de 7.600 milliards deuros). Il y aurait donc largement de quoi grignoter des parts de march. Le Franais pargne beaucoup, il a la proccupation de sa retraite et pour autant il ne s'est pas appropri l'pargne-retraite, signale Jean-Franois Cirelli, patron de BlackRock France et ex-PDG de GDF.


Un jour les fonds de pension feront faillite et beaucoup de monde verront leur retraite s'envoler.
Bon aprs je suis loin de gagner 120 000 brut par an, donc pour l'instant je ne suis pas concern.

----------


## CinePhil

> Il faut bien que des gens cotisent  la scurit sociale sinon elle n'existerait pas.


C'est parce que la scu tatique monopolistique existe que les gens sont obligs d'y cotiser !

Avant la scu, il existait des socits de secours mutuels qui taient privs et qui fonctionnaient bien.

La scu cote de plus en plus cher et rembourse de moins en moins bien, au point qu'il faut payer trois fois pour avoir un remboursement correct et mme pas  100%. Le porteur d'appareils auditifs que je suis en sait quelque chose.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

N'y a t-il pas moyen de souscrire  une mutuelle sant complmentaire pour tre mieux rembours ?

L on se dirige dans une France o le service minimal sera de moins en moins bon, les gens paieront pour avoir un meilleur service.
Je pense que a va dj se voir dans les hpitaux et dans le systme de retraite, pour avoir de meilleurs soins et une meilleure retraite il faudra payer des services privs.
Aprs il y aura peut-tre des services de police prive, de pompier prive, de prisons prive, etc.

L'tat essaie de faire en sorte que la dette publique gonfle moins vite.

----------


## CinePhil

> N'y a t-il pas moyen de souscrire  une mutuelle sant complmentaire pour tre mieux rembours ?


C'est bien ce que j'ai dit : tu peux payer jusqu' trois fois pour tre  peu prs correctement rembours :
- la scu ;
- l'ventuelle mutuelle d'entreprise (depuis que l'tat a oblig les entreprises  proposer des mutuelles collectives aux salaris, ces contrats ont perdu en qualit et sont souvent  la couverture minimum impose) ;
- une ventuelle mutuelle sur complmentaire personnelle pour enfin ne pas laisser trop de plumes  chaque fois qu'il faut remplacer des lunettes ou des appareils auditifs chers.

L'tat va imposer aux mutuelle le "reste  charge zro" aux mutuelles  partir de 2021 (de mmoire). En fait, c'est le "100% scu" qui va augmenter et une obligation aux mutuelles de rembourser en gros jusqu' 2000 euros pour 2 appareils auditifs.
Les miens en ont cot prs du double il y a 5 ans !

----------


## Ryu2000

> depuis que l'tat a oblig les entreprises  proposer des mutuelles collectives aux salaris


Je crois que l'entreprise est oblig de la propos, l'employ n'est pas oblig de la prendre (si t'as dj une mutuelle complmentaire individuelle tu n'es pas oblig de prendre la mutuelle d'entreprise).
Donc les travailleurs paient la scurit sociale et une mutuelle.

J'imagine que a doit tre le bordel d'avoir 2 mutuelles de toute faon, non ?

----------


## tanaka59

A la fameux dbat sur tel ou tel entreprise est publique/prive

L'assurance maladie, l'assurance retraite, ple emploi sont bien des entreprises prives pour les antennes dpartementales/locales. Seule les hauts dirigeants sont des fonctionnaires (CNAV et CNAM) .

La marque et les process de fonctionnement appartiennent  l'tat franais . Rien nempche de jarter "L'assurance maladie" et de remplacer par d'autres entreprises ... Genre Axa qui a les yeux doux depuis 2012 sur une partie du systme d'assurance maladie franais ... Soit dit en passant Axa est sous pavillon indien (groupe Bharti ...) lui mme sous holding chinoise  ::mouarf:: 

A dfaut d'avoir des fonds de pensions US on aura des fonds de pensions chinois  ::weird::  ::calim2:: 

Pour avoir taff en scu et particip  la fusion d'un rgime spciale ... j'en ai vu des vertes et des pas murs  :8O:

----------


## fredoche

> C'est parce que la scu tatique monopolistique existe que les gens sont obligs d'y cotiser !
> 
> Avant la scu, il existait des socits de secours mutuels qui taient privs et qui fonctionnaient bien.
> 
> La scu cote de plus en plus cher et rembourse de moins en moins bien, au point qu'il faut payer trois fois pour avoir un remboursement correct et mme pas  100%. Le porteur d'appareils auditifs que je suis en sait quelque chose.


bah tiens ...

Va donc prendre des nouvelles de la MSA ou du RSI avant de fanfaronner tes vidences absolument pas documentes. T'es pas  la MSA toi en tant qu'employ du ministre de l'agriculture ? Ah bah non, rgime gnral ? 
Regarde un peu cot des gens qui ont toujours pens comme toi, les paysans tout pour leur gueule, et les commerants, mme combat. 
Regarde un peu d'o elle vient cette solidarit, d'une histoire ouvrire sculaire et de combats syndicaux, d'entraide, dans la souffrance et l'adversit,  la sortie d'un conflit de merde mondial, o pas mal de gens avait cet esprit trs "moi d'abord" visiblement comme toi.


Tu peux te payer un cornet en bois de coquillage sinon, a marche bien et a coute que dalle.

Le jour o tu te taperas une belle opration  cur ouvert de 5-6 heures avec circulation extra-corporelle et 2-3 valves toutes neuves plus le triple pontage salvateur, on en reparle ok ? Parce que l tu te rendras compte que ton cornet il te coute que dalle, mme  2000 l'oreille, et en plus tu te rendras compte que tu peux claironner parce que un tat a dcid de te payer suffisamment pour que tu puisses te l'offrir. 

Tu sais si t'es pas content de ton sort, des pays ultra-libraux, il y en a une chie sur la plante. Fais-toi plaisir, personne ne te retient.

----------


## CinePhil

> des pays ultra-libraux


L'ultralibralisme est un pouvantail plant par les tatistes dans ton genre pour effrayer les moutontribuables.
https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Ultralib%C3%A9ralisme

Des pays plus libres que la France, oui, il y en a pas mal, la France, autrefois appele "pays de la libert", tant de moins en moins libre.
Pas impossible que je m'enfuie un jour de ce pays foutu.

MSA et RSI n'avaient RIEN de libral ! C'taient des rgimes obligatoires et ce n'est pas pour rien qu'un certains nombre d'assujettis  ces systmes ont essay de le quitter et rclament la mise en concurrence des assurances sociales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'taient des rgimes obligatoires et ce n'est pas pour rien qu'un certains nombre d'assujettis  ces systmes ont essay de le quitter et rclament la mise en concurrence des assurances sociales.


Il y a un gars qui s'appelle Thierry Borne qui luttait contre le RSI, il a assur son entreprise ailleurs pour payer moins cher et tre mieux protg, mais il a t harcel par le pouvoir.

En principe avec les rgles de libre concurrence au sein de l'UE, t'es suppos pouvoir t'assurer en passant par n'importe quelle entreprise, je crois que la citation c'est a :



> La Cour de cassation vient enfin de rendre les armes. Dans un arrêt du 7 mars 2017 de sa chambre sociale, elle juge que  lintervention de lautorité publique qui est à lorigine de la création dun droit exclusif doit avoir lieu dans le respect de lobligation de transparence découlant de larticle 56 du Traité sur le fonctionnement de lUnion européenne , et *ne doit pas avoir  un effet dexclusion à légard des opérateurs établis dans dautres Etats membres et qui seraient potentiellement intéressés par lexercice de cette activité de gestion .*
> (...)
> Lattribution aux caisses de sécurité sociale françaises, qui  faut-il le rappeler ?  ont toutes le statut de mutuelle, et aux URSSAF pour le recouvrement des cotisations, dun droit exclusif sest faite en violation de  lobligation de transparence découlant de larticle 56 du Traité sur le fonctionnement de lUnion européenne  et a produit  un effet dexclusion à légard des opérateurs établis dans dautres Etats membres  qui auraient pu être  potentiellement intéressés par lexercice de cette activité de gestion .
> Cest donc bien la fin du monopole de la sécurité sociale qui vient dêtre consacrée par la Cour de cassation.
> https://thierryborneblog.wordpress.com/2017/03/


Mais au final il y a eu a en 2018 :
RSI: la justice confirme l'affiliation obligatoire des indpendants



> En colre contre le RSI, ils estimaient avoir le droit de se tourner vers d'autres organismes. Le leader du mouvement, Claude Reichman, un ancien chirurgien dentiste, assurait mme  l'poque, qu'il envisageait le dpart d'un million d'indpendants. Une hmorragie qui n'a jamais eu lieu, mme si des demandes de dsaffiliation sont rgulirement parvenues aux diffrentes caisses rgionales du RSI ces dernires annes.  
> 
> 2 394 demandes de dsaffiliation ont t adresses au RSI en 2017 (contre 1800 en 2015). Sur ce nombre, 529 ont ensuite entam des dmarches pour rintgrer le rgime, et 1191 ont entam des dmarches judiciaires dans un tribunal des affaires sociales (Tass).


En 2017 ils disaient a :
RSI: suppression confirme au 1er janvier 2018

a cot tellement cher de crer du travail en France, que plein d'auto-entrepreneur ont ferm leur entreprise.

----------


## CinePhil

Eh oui, le Lviathan veille  ce qu'on ne s'chappe pas de ses griffes !
Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

Y'en a qui ont essay de ne pas payer la scurit sociale, ils ont eu des problmes.
Peut-on quitter la Scu ? Non, raffirme la justice qui condamne le Dr Reichman, fer de lance de la dsaffiliation



> Quatre hommes et deux associations ont t condamns jeudi par le tribunal correctionnel de Paris  des peines de prison avec sursis et des amendes pour avoir incit  se soustraire  l'obligation lgale de s'affilier  la Scurit sociale.
> 
> Parmi les prvenus condamns figure l'ex-chirurgien dentiste, le Dr Claude Reichman, dont le Mouvement pour la libert de la protection sociale (MLPS) milite depuis plus de 25 ans dans le sens de la dsaffiliation, affirmant quil est possible pour les indpendants de quitter la Scu franaise dans le respect des directives europennes.
> 
> Considr par le tribunal comme le  fer de lance du mouvement  anti-Scu, l'ancien candidat recal  la prsidentielle de 2002 a t condamn  dix mois de prison avec sursis  et son association  60 000 euros d'amende pour moiti avec sursis, pour avoir notamment aid  la dsaffiliation des particuliers.
> 
> En 2015 dj, plusieurs chantres du libralisme sur la mme ligne que le Dr Claude Reichman avaient oblig Marisol Touraine  monter au crneau pour rappeler les sanctions auxquelles s'exposent les indpendants qui veulent quitter la Scurit sociale.  *La Scu nest pas une mutuelle, avait-elle assn. Ceux qui refusent de sy affilier sexposent  des condamnations. Les promoteurs de cette dmarche entranent avec eux les travailleurs indpendants, qui risquent dtre confronts  de graves difficults.*


Il faudrait demander  la cour de justice de l'union europenne comme a se passe.
PEUT-ON QUITTER LA SCU ? LAMRE EXPRIENCE DE CERTAINS CASSE-COU



> Mieux : le MLPS avait estim, quelques jours plus tt, quun rcent arrt du Tribunal de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne (CJUE), concernant le rgime de Scurit sociale slovaque, leur donnait raison, car il aurait sonn dfinitivement le glas du monopole de la Scurit sociale. Claude Reichman a mme crit une lettre  la ministre de la Justice, arguant que cette dcision signifiait que *toutes les caisses de scurit sociale sont des entreprises et peuvent tre mises en concurrence*. En clair, que tout un chacun pourrait librement quitter la Scurit sociale et souscrire en lieu et place une assurance prive.


Il me semble que supprimer le RSI est une promesse de campagne de LREM, donc a finira peut-tre par arriver ^^  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Fraude fiscale : plus de 300 citoyens portent plainte contre Amazon



> D'aprs une vido d'I-Boycott, "l'vasion fiscale cote environ 100 milliards d'euros chaque anne  la France. Soit un manque  gagner de 3.400 euros pour chaque Franais actif. Prenons le cas des multinationales, par exemple, Amazon". 
> 
> Entre 2006 et 2014, Amazon n'a pay qu'un quart de ses impts dans l'Union europenne. La commission europenne a alors condamn le Luxembourg, o se trouve le sige europen de l'entreprise, " rcuprer 250 millions d'avantages fiscaux  Amazon"... Mais le Luxembourg n'a pas voulu de cet argent.

----------


## CinePhil

Le bidonnage habituel des "100 milliards" !  ::ptdr:: 
https://www.contrepoints.org/2018/09...-vole-qui-deja

https://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...ilippe-delsol-

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le bidonnage habituel des "100 milliards"


Non mais a c'est un dtail, c'est 100 milliards d'aprs i-boycott & VpourVerdict... Ce n'est pas a l'important. Vous pouvez vous dire que l'vasion fiscale est de 200 milliards ou de 0, on s'en fout.

L c'tait juste pour dire que des types portaient plainte contre Amazon parce qu'ils ne sont pas content qu'Amazon manigance en passant par le Luxembourg pour viter de payer des impts dans les autres pays.
Les histoires de grosses entreprises qui vitent les impts c'est en rapport avec le topic.

Les petites entreprises n'ont pas les moyens de passer par le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, pour viter de payer des impts.
Amazon dtruit normment d'emplois et en plus il vite limpt, alors que les petites entreprises perdent des clients  cause d'Amazon et en plus elles sont noys sous les taxes, charges, impts.
Ce serait bien que les petits paient moins, mais ce serait galement bien que les gros paient ce qu'ils doivent payer, au lieu dexploiter des failles pour payer le minimum dimpt.

Si la France baissait  fond les impts sur les entreprises, Amazon continuerait de passer par le Luxembourg, parce que ce pays proposera toujours un meilleur deal. Certains pays font des taux dimpts personnalis pour les grosses entreprises, afin de les attirer. C'est scandaleux quand les gros ont des avantages, ils crasent dj assez les petits comme a.

----------


## CinePhil

> en passant par le Luxembourg pour viter de payer des impts dans les autres pays


Il s'agit donc d'vasion fiscale et pas de fraude !

Rappel : on ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ! Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ne jouez pas sur les mots mademoiselle Deray.
Selon comment on regarde l'vasion fiscale fait partie de la grande famille des fraudes, c'est tout un bordel :
vasion fiscale



> Cette notion contient une *ambigut* : elle peut tre rapproche de celle de  fraude fiscale , parfois appele galement  vasion fiscale , bien que selon le pays d'origine, d'accueil et la mthode utilise, l'vasion fiscale est gnralement lgale, contrairement  la fraude qui est par dfinition illgale ; l'vasion fiscale lgale est alors synonyme d'optimisation fiscale, d'vitement licite de l'impt (y compris en restant dans son pays, par exemple par l'exploitation de niches fiscales) ou, en droit amricain, de tax avoidance


Mais si vous voulez, les grosses entreprises utilisent des failles donc leur vasion fiscale s'appelle "optimisation fiscale" et ce n'est pas une fraude car c'est lgal.

Je trouve a pnible quand les mots sont lis  la loi, vu que la loi c'est hyper arbitraire.
Par exemple on peut dire que les boissons alcoolise et le tabac sont des drogues, on peut dire que ce sont des psychotropes, mais on ne peut pas dire que ce sont des stupfiants car a veut dire "drogue illgale".

Bref les grosses entreprises ont des moyens lgaux pour faire disparatre les bnfices. Le libre-change sert aux grandes entreprises pour faire ce genre de chose.
Donc Amazon en plus de dtruire plein de jobs, s'arrange pour lgalement ne pas payer dimpt.

----------


## CinePhil

Non, les mots ont un sens !
La fraude fiscale est illgale. Elle consiste le plus souvent  masquer des lments taxables pour ne pas payer l'impt normalement d.
L'vasion fiscale est lgale. Elle consiste le plus souvent en un montage financier vers l'tranger pour payer moins d'impts qu'il aurait fallu en payer dans le pays d'origine.
Quant  l'optimisation fiscale, elle aussi lgale, consiste le plus souvent  utiliser les lois fiscales pour bnficier  plein des niches et ainsi payer moins d'impts qu'on aurait eu  en payer si on n'avait pas utilis ces niches.

Dans tous les cas, le voleur, c'est l'tat !  ::mrgreen:: 

https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Enfer_fiscal

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Y'en a qui ont essay de ne pas payer la scurit sociale, ils ont eu des problmes.
> Peut-on quitter la Scu ? Non, raffirme la justice qui condamne le Dr Reichman, fer de lance de la dsaffiliation
> 
> Il faudrait demander  la cour de justice de l'union europenne comme a se passe.
> PEUT-ON QUITTER LA SCU ? LAMRE EXPRIENCE DE CERTAINS CASSE-COU
> 
> Il me semble que supprimer le RSI est une promesse de campagne de LREM, donc a finira peut-tre par arriver ^^


Je pense que la scurit sociale brasse assez pognon comme cela. Pas besoin de lui en faire brasser plus. Pour avoir particip  la ralisation d'tudes sur la rmunration dans les entreprises, voici quelques chiffres.

En moyenne en 45000 actifs occupant un emploi gagnent  eux tous 1,25 milliard d' brut. 

Si l'on compte les quelques 26,5 millions d'actifs, en situation d'emploi cela fait 736 milliards d' brut. On parle ici de 90% des actifs. Les 3,5 millions d'actifs en situation de chmage, pourraient donc gagner 97 milliards d'.

https://www.expert-comptable-tpe.fr/...ntant-salaire/  : +/- 20 % de charge salariale , +/- 40 % de charge patronale , soit 60/65 % de taxe sur les salaires net.

470 milliards d' de cotisations pour la scu pour 26,5 millions d'actifs. En divisant le chmage par 2 on pourrait rcuperer 30 milliards d' de cotisations . 




> Il s'agit donc d'vasion fiscale et pas de fraude !
> 
> Rappel : on ne s'vade que des prisons ou des enfers. La France est un enfer fiscal ! Ce pays est foutu !





> Ne jouez pas sur les mots mademoiselle Deray.
> Selon comment on regarde l'vasion fiscale fait partie de la grande famille des fraudes, c'est tout un bordel :
> vasion fiscale
> 
> Mais si vous voulez, les grosses entreprises utilisent des failles donc leur vasion fiscale s'appelle "optimisation fiscale" et ce n'est pas une fraude car c'est lgal.
> 
> Je trouve a pnible quand les mots sont lis  la loi, vu que la loi c'est hyper arbitraire.
> Par exemple on peut dire que les boissons alcoolise et le tabac sont des drogues, on peut dire que ce sont des psychotropes, mais on ne peut pas dire que ce sont des stupfiants car a veut dire "drogue illgale".
> 
> ...


A propos de "l'evasion fiscale", vivant  proximit de la Belgique je suis bien plac pour le savoir. Ouvrez une entreprise en France , allez habiter en Belgique. Vendez votre entreprise sans payer les 33% de taxe  :;): . C'est tout  fait lgal , connu de tous ...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'affaire des Panama Papers aussi tait lgal, mais a faisait quand mme chier. (les mdias disent "lgal mais scandaleux")
Personnellement je n'ai pas de socit cran dans un paradis fiscal pour cacher mon patrimoine (cela dit vu mon salaire, je n'ai pas un norme patrimoine...).
On dirait qu'il y a des lois qui sont faites pour faciliter l'vasion fiscale lgale des riches.

Certaines combines pour ne pas payer dimpt ont des noms comme le "sandwich hollandais" ou le "double irlandais".




> Je pense que la scurit sociale brasse assez pognon comme cela.


Le problme du RSI c'est surtout que a touffe les indpendants, ils galrent  gagner de l'argent et au final ils ferment leur entreprise.
On devrait aider les petites entreprises  se dvelopper, comme a on crerait des emplois en France.

----------


## CinePhil

> On devrait aider les petites entreprises  se dvelopper, comme a on crerait des emplois en France.


Et si au lieu de les aider on arrtait tout simplement de les emmerder (taxes, cotisations, normes, rglementations...). Laissez faire !

"100 milliards, nouveau record pour les niches fiscales. 100 milliards rendus aux contribuables. Et si on commenait par ne pas les prendre ?"
Stphane Soumier -  l'antenne de BFM Business - 2018

----------


## tanaka59

> L'affaire des Panama Papers aussi tait lgal, mais a faisait quand mme chier. (les mdias disent "lgal mais scandaleux")
> Personnellement je n'ai pas de socit cran dans un paradis fiscal pour cacher mon patrimoine (cela dit vu mon salaire, je n'ai pas un norme patrimoine...).
> On dirait qu'il y a des lois qui sont faites pour faciliter l'vasion fiscale lgale des riches.
> 
> Certaines combines pour ne pas payer dimpt ont des noms comme le "sandwich hollandais" ou le "double irlandais".


Le systme est fait pour prenniser le patrimoine des "riches" . On le critique, aprs au fond de nous je suis sur qu'on serait plus d'un a en profiter  ::ptdr::  




> Le problme du RSI c'est surtout que a touffe les indpendants, ils galrent  gagner de l'argent et au final ils ferment leur entreprise.
> On devrait aider les petites entreprises  se dvelopper, comme a on crerait des emplois en France.


Problme 1 >

Si on se base sur le smic : 7.82 net de l'heure . A raison de 7  8h de taff par jour rmunr (35/40h semaine). Un presta doit dj sortir 55  65  net par jour pour se payer lui. Ajouter 60 % de cette somme en cotisation sociale 35  40 e de plus . Il faut donc sortir entre 90 et 100   minima. 

Doubler voir tripler cette somme en impots/assurances/taxes divers/payement de charges fixes ... on atteint vite 300 euros. 

Problme 2 > 

On se base sur un salaire horaire de 10  net de leur (soit 1500  net mensuel). On atteint vite non plus 300 mais 500 voir 600  par jour ! 

Problme 3 > 

Les entreprises qui ne jouent pas le jeu et payent leur presta  45 voir 60 j . C'est possiblement 2  3 mois sans salaire ! Au final l'autoentrepreneur / ENR n'a aucune rentre d'argent sur son compte perso (pas de virement possible entre compte pro/perso ...). Mais ces charges fixes prives et pros elles continuent bien de tomber !

Problme 4 > 

Banques, URSSAF, socits de recouvrement savent bien bloquer les comptes pour avoir leur dus ... Avec au final des situations tout bonnement catastrophiques et ubuesque quand vous tes interdit bancaire en pro/perso ...

Problme 5 > 

Les socits de Freelance qui elles se gavent bien au passage en trouvant les missions avec 10  20 % de taxes  ::?: 

Cela donne vraiment envie de devenir ENR / commerant / artisans ... A moins dtre excellent dans un domaine , chose qui n'est pas donn ni inn  tout le monde ... 

En France le travail coute trs cher  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si au lieu de les aider on arrtait tout simplement de les emmerder (taxes, cotisations, normes, rglementations...). Laissez faire !


L'tat  besoin de l'argent pour financer diffrentes choses. Il faudrait commencer par *baisser le train de vie de l'tat*, les dputs, les snateurs et toutes ces conneries cotent beaucoup trop cher.
Il y a trop de fonctionnaires qui ne servent  rien et qui cotent cher. Une infirmire c'est utile, une professeure des coles c'est utile, un technicien de surface c'est utile, mais il existe des fonctionnaires dont on pourrait facilement se passer sans que personne ne peroive le moindre changement.
On devrait refondre toute l'administration depuis le dbut, partir de rien et construire un systme efficace et conomique.
Les taxes et impts sont important pour les services publics, comme l'arme, les infrastructures, la police, les hpitaux, les prisons, les coles, les RSA, les retraites, les chmages, etc. L'argent de l'tat est mal utilis.

Je crois qu'en Russie il y a une loi du genre "les entreprises qui se crer sont exonres dimpts pendant les 2 premires annes" ou un truc comme a.




> On le critique, aprs au fond de nous je suis sur qu'on serait plus d'un a en profiter


Nous ne serons jamais riche donc la question ne se pose pas.
Certains sont patriote, ils sont prt  donner plein d'argent  l'tat, c'est ce qui disent les types comme Bill Gates, donc ils mentent probablement... (mais il y a des histoires de milliardaires qui demandent pour payer plus dimpts)
Les GAFAS ne sont pas franaises donc elles s'en foutent de ne pas payer dimpts en France, elles pensent qu'elles rapportent suffisamment d'argent  l'tat rien qu'avec la TVA.




> Doubler voir tripler cette somme en impots/assurances/taxes divers/payement de charges fixes ... on atteint vite 300 euros.


J'avais entendu dire que pour qu'un travailleur touche 1200 net par mois, l'entreprise devait payer au moins 2400, mais aprs je ne sais pas dans le dtail.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L'tat  besoin de l'argent pour financer diffrentes choses. Il faudrait commencer par *baisser le train de vie de l'tat*, les dputs, les snateurs et toutes ces conneries cotent beaucoup trop cher.
> Il y a trop de fonctionnaires qui ne servent  rien et qui cotent cher. Une infirmire c'est utile, une professeure des coles c'est utile, un technicien de surface c'est utile, mais il existe des fonctionnaires dont on pourrait facilement se passer sans que personne ne peroive le moindre changement.
> On devrait refondre toute l'administration depuis le dbut, partir de rien et construire un systme efficace et conomique.
> Les taxes et impts sont important pour les services publics, comme l'arme, les infrastructures, la police, les hpitaux, les prisons, les coles, les RSA, les retraites, les chmages, etc. L'argent de l'tat est mal utilis.


Comme dj expliqu plus haut c'est rduire le 1000 feuilles administratifs (12 niveaux) , c'est beaucoup trop. Fusionner au moins 10 000 petites villes avec une un peu plus plus grosses, pour arriver  environ 26  27 milles villes. Des fusions de dpartements. 

Au niveau du personnel administratif, la ou il y a le plus de problme c'est dans les collectivits locales (types : CR, CG, interco , mairie, syndicat mixte ... ). En effet pendant trop longtemps ces niveaux politiques ont embauch  tour de bras . Beaucoup de poste pour du social, a coup d'aide et j'en passe. Cela reprsente entre 500 et 700 k contrats  temps partiel / doublons . 

Beaucoup de contrat  10 ou 15 h semaines , pour de l'encadrement 1  2h par jour dans les coles, secrtariat et assistant administratif dans les mairies. Accueil  temps partiel dans les CCAS. Bref beaucoup de contrat prcaire (en CDI c'est cela pire) ! .

Torpiller ces contrats prcaires okay , qui coutent de l'argent plutt . On fait quoi on remet tout le monde au chmage ? On fait +20 / 25 % de chmeurs ? 

Dans les dpenses faramineuses on peut aussi mettre les contrats prcaire en CPAM, Carsat, Urssaf, Ple Emploi , Caf , service mdicaux de la scu, mdecine du travail ... A cause du manque de personnel et de la surcharge d'activit nombre de contrat CDD/Intrim ...  grand renfort d'argent publique  ::?: 

Des Carsat et CPAM mettent jusqu' 18 mois pour traiter des dossiers de bnficiaire ...

On doit aussi maintenant se poser la question des personnes travaillant en MSA / ex RSI / caisse de rgime spciaux / mutuelle . Avec des fusions de rgimes / nouveau rgime universel que va devenir le personnel de ces entreprises voues  disparaitre . Elles aussi sont soutenues financirement par l'tat  

Cela concerne 250 k personnes lies au secteur de la scu en France au total ...




> J'avais entendu dire que pour qu'un travailleur touche 1200 net par mois, l'entreprise devait payer au moins 2400, mais aprs je ne sais pas dans le dtail.


Pour avoir travaill et pu chang avec une personne travaillant au URSSAF je confirme. Pour 1  de salaire net donn  un salarier , une entreprise peut donner entre 0,75  et 1,5  de charges / taxes / cotisations en plus ... C'est norme  :8O:

----------


## halaster08

> On doit aussi maintenant se poser la question des personnes travaillant en MSA / ex RSI / caisse de rgime spciaux / mutuelle . Avec des fusions de rgimes / nouveau rgime universel que va devenir le personnel de ces entreprises voues  disparaitre . Elles aussi sont soutenues financirement par l'tat


La MSA reste indpendante donc pas de question  se poser, pour les autres les salaris ont le choix, rejoindre l'effectif de la CPAM la plus proche sur poste quivalent ou bien se retrouver au chmage

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fusionner au moins 10 000 petites villes avec une un peu plus plus grosses, pour arriver  environ 26  27 milles villes. Des fusions de dpartements.


Non, non, non, non, non il ne faut pas supprimer les villages, les villes, les dpartements, a ce n'est pas un problme.
Si plusieurs villages veulent s'arranger entre eux pour partager le mme maire et la mme secrtaire ils font comme ils veulent. Mais le nombre de commune n'est pas un problme.
On a vu que le regroupement des rgions taient un plan pourri, au final a cote plus cher et c'est moins pratique pour tout le monde.
De toute faon il y a dj des histoires de communaut de communes, tous les services ne sont pas dans chaque village, ne vous inquitez pas.




> On doit aussi maintenant se poser la question des personnes travaillant en MSA / ex RSI / caisse de rgime spciaux / mutuelle . Avec des fusions de rgimes / nouveau rgime universel que va devenir le personnel de ces entreprises voues  disparaitre . Elles aussi sont soutenues financirement par l'tat


Ouais l il y a peut-tre moyen de simplifier le truc.
Avec la numrisation les algorithmes pourront de plus en plus s'occuper de a.




> C'est norme


Ouais si tu veux embaucher quelqu'un a cote cher.

Le truc bizarre c'est en prestation.
Le client peut payer dans les 400/500 par jour et le dveloppeur au final touche 90 net, je ne sais pas combien la SSII garde pour elle (elle doit payer les locaux et les gens qui ne produisent rien comme les commerciaux et les managers. Il faut galement garder de l'argent pour ceux qui sont entre 2 missions).
Je trouve a bizarre que les entreprises prfrent payer la blinde pour un prestataire qu'embaucher quelqu'un.
Parce que bon, pour qu'au final le dveloppeur touche dans les 90/jour il n'y a peut-tre pas besoin de donner 400/jour non plus...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)J'avais entendu dire que pour qu'un travailleur touche 1200 net par mois, l'entreprise devait payer au moins 2400, mais aprs je ne sais pas dans le dtail.


C'est du revenu diffr. Les trois gros postes sont la retraite, le chmage, la maladie. Tu toucheras quand tu seras malade(enfin, tu n'auras pas  dbourser pour des oprations trs coteuses), quand tu serais au chmage, quand tu serais vieux. Donc oui, c'est le tarif. Cas aux USA, touche un net beaucoup plus important, mets de l'argent de cot pour tout a...et tu verras que ce n'est plus pareil. Je connais une dame,_ trs bien assure_, qui a quand mme du sortir 25,000$ de sa poche pour sa csarienne et les jours en soins intensifs du bb.(son assurance a pay bien plus encore). En France, zro pour mon fils quand il est n(un mois  lhpital, d'innombrables diagnostics et autres interventions). On paye beaucoup, mais on a pas de mauvaise surprise.

Aprs, suivant la couche sociale  laquelle nous appartenons, nous bnficions plus de l'une ou de l'autre. Les cadres financent le chmage bien plus qu'ils ne le reoivent...mais sont par contre bnficiaire au niveau de la retraite, par exemple, vu qu'ils vivent en moyenne plus vieux.

----------


## tanaka59

> Non, non, non, non, non il ne faut pas supprimer les villages, les villes, les dpartements, a ce n'est pas un problme.
> Si plusieurs villages veulent s'arranger entre eux pour partager le mme maire et la mme secrtaire ils font comme ils veulent. Mais le nombre de commune n'est pas un problme.
> On a vu que le regroupement des rgions taient un plan pourri, au final a cote plus cher et c'est moins pratique pour tout le monde.
> De toute faon il y a dj des histoires de communaut de communes, tous les services ne sont pas dans chaque village, ne vous inquitez pas.


En somme c'est fusionner comme en Belgique : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusion...es_en_Belgique ? Une commune chef lieu de l'arrondissement , un seul maire, une seul mairie (mais 3  10 villes autour) .




> Ouais l il y a peut-tre moyen de simplifier le truc.
> Avec la numrisation les algorithmes pourront de plus en plus s'occuper de a.


C'est surtout qu'il faut ventiler ce personnel entre CPAM / CGSS / CAF / CARSAT de la rgion. 




> Ouais si tu veux embaucher quelqu'un a cote cher.
> 
> Le truc bizarre c'est en prestation.
> Le client peut payer dans les 400/500 par jour et le dveloppeur au final touche 90 net, je ne sais pas combien la SSII garde pour elle (elle doit payer les locaux et les gens qui ne produisent rien comme les commerciaux et les managers. Il faut galement garder de l'argent pour ceux qui sont entre 2 missions).
> Je trouve a bizarre que les entreprises prfrent payer la blinde pour un prestataire qu'embaucher quelqu'un.
> Parce que bon, pour qu'au final le dveloppeur touche dans les 90/jour il n'y a peut-tre pas besoin de donner 400/jour non plus...


Avec l'interim, les ESN , prestation marketing/comptable ... tu dois payer le salarier + les charges + doubler la sommes en commission divers pour l'entreprise  qui tu fais appel + de la "pseudo" TVA  ::roll::  

Bah w si cela coute chef c'est bien que l'tat rpercute une forme de TVA / taxe sur la CA ralis ...

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est du revenu diffr. Les trois gros postes sont la retraite, le chmage, la maladie.


Le concept de "revenu diffr" est une escroquerie intellectuelle ! 

Le clibataire qui n'a jamais t malade ni au chmage et qui meurt d'un infarctus la veille de son dpart en retraite, il ne touche quand, son "salaire diffr" ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Foutage de gueule !

La retraite, a devrait tre de l'pargne.
Le chmage et la maladie, a devrait tre de l'assurance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le clibataire qui n'a jamais t malade ni au chmage et qui meurt d'un infarctus la veille de son dpart en retraite, il ne touche quand, son "salaire diffr" ?


Il faut bien cotiser pour les autres.
Il y a des gens qui sont au RSA de pre en fils.
Angleterre : la "rue des allocations" qui fait scandale



> C'est un "Reality Show" qui divise les Britanniques depuis une semaine : "*Benefits Street*" ("la rue des bnfices", en franais) dnonce les "profiteurs du systme" et suscite un vritable toll en Grande-Bretagne, d'autant plus que le pays est en plein dbat sur la rforme du systme des aides sociales qui vont encore tre fortement rduites.





> La retraite, a devrait tre de l'pargne.
> Le chmage et la maladie, a devrait tre de l'assurance.


Si on supprime le RSA en France, c'est la guerre civile. Il y a beaucoup de famille qui vivent la dessus.
La France est fier d'avoir tout un systme de scurit sociale, donc a continuera, un sans abris peut avoir accs  la chirurgie en France.

Mais aprs les riches peuvent payer en plus des mutuelles, des assurances, des fonds de pensions, si ils ne sont pas content du service public.

----------


## CinePhil

> Il faut bien cotiser pour les autres.


Donc ce n'est pas du "salaire diffr". CQFD !




> Si on supprime le RSA en France, c'est la guerre civile.


Il n'existe que depuis 2007. C'tait la guerre civile en France avant ?  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est surtout le symptme que ce pays accro aux allocs en tout genre et  papa tat est foutu.

<< L'tat, c'est la grande fiction  travers laquelle tout le monde s'efforce de vivre aux dpens de tout le monde. >>
Frdric Bastiat - L'tat.

----------


## bombseb

> La retraite, a devrait tre de l'pargne.
> Le chmage et la maladie, a devrait tre de l'assurance.


Et comment feraient les gens qui touchent des clopinettes toute leur vie ?

Avec le systme actuel, en cas de coup dur la nation se porte solidaire pour t'aider, moi je trouve ca positif non ?

----------


## David_g

> Et comment feraient les gens qui touchent des clopinettes toute leur vie ?
> 
> Avec le systme actuel, en cas de coup dur la nation se porte solidaire pour t'aider, moi je trouve ca positif non ?


<< Les malchanceux et/ou pauvres ont qu' crever ou esprer connaitre personnellement des gens aiss et gnreux >> Frdric Bastiat - Pense sans filtre.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> en cas de coup dur


Il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de problme de sant, pas d'enfant et qui ont le privilge d'avoir un travail qui paie plus que le SMIC, qui n'ont pas envie de payer pour les autres, c'est un peu goste.

On ne peut pas tellement faire d'conomie au niveau de l'arme, de l'cole, des prisons, des hpitaux, de la police, de la scurit sociale, de la gendarmerie, des retraites, de la justice, etc.
En revanche il y a des hauts fonctionnaires qui cote trop cher et qui ne servent  rien. L'tat gaspille de l'argent pour des conneries, il a un mauvais sens des priorits.
Il doit y avoir moyen de faire beaucoup d'conomie sans perdre de la qualit dans les services importants.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le concept de "revenu diffr" est une escroquerie intellectuelle ! 
> 
> Le clibataire qui n'a jamais t malade ni au chmage et qui meurt d'un infarctus la veille de son dpart en retraite, il ne touche quand, son "salaire diffr" ? 
> Foutage de gueule !
> 
> La retraite, a devrait tre de l'pargne.
> Le chmage et la maladie, a devrait tre de l'assurance.


Jusqu'au jour ou il n'est plus clibataire. Ou si il survit de son infarctus. C'est le principe de prvoyance : on ne sait pas ce qui va se passer, mais on prpare ce qui peut se passer. Aprs, une assurance, a paye...ou pas. Mais il n'y a pas de diffrence fonctionelle entre un systme purement tatis(comme le NHS au UK), un systme mutualis(comme en France), ou un systme entirement privatis comme aux USA( l'exception notable du veteran's affair, qui gre de manire totalement socialise 11% des adultes aux USA). Dans tous les cas, tout le monde paye, et ceux qui tombent malades sont couverts par les autres.

Je ne suis jamais malade. Ma femme non plus. Ma fille non plus. Je ne m'attendais certainement pas  ce que mon fils passe son premier mois de vie  lhpital - ni  ce qu'il aie besoin d'un suivi mdical massif pendant des annes(cette anne, j'ai claqu 16 demi-journes en RTT juste pour l'accompagner  lhpital - et le rythme ne faiblit pas). La vie est pleine d'imprvus. Et l'assurance maladie, qu'on la paye par ses impts(UK), par ses cotisations(France) ou de manire prive(USA hors vtrans), fonctionne toujours sur le principe de la gestion des imprvus. On ne sait pas  l'avance qui aura besoin du service.

De toutes faons, ton clibataire, il est mort, son investissement retraite par capitalisation, il ne peut plus le toucher non plus. Si il n'a pas d'hritiers(probable vu son clibat), c'est l'tat qui ramasse la mise. Alors que si il a pay une retraite par rpartition, d'autres en ont profit.




> Donc ce n'est pas du "salaire diffr"


C'est du salaire diffr - avec une clef de rpartition qui n'est pas strictement individualise. Mais assez fortement individualise quand mme. Pour l'assurance maladie, individualise en fonction des pathologies. Je ne touche rien, mon fils touche un max. Il a une liste de pathologies longue comme le bras, moi pas. Pour le chmage et la retraite, individualise en fonction du montant vers et du temps pass. Philosophiquement, on peut mme dire que l'assurance maladie, pour les enfants, c'est carrment du salaire anticip - *seulement pour ceux qui en ont besoin*. Ma fille, jamais. Mon fils, tout le temps.....

De toutes faons, le salaire initial est dj fortement injuste. Tous ceux ici qui ont boss en SSII savent que tout le monde touche un salaire proche - mais pas identique, malgr l'intitul de poste identique - pour des performances qui peuvent varier massivement. Parler de l'injustice de la redistribution est donc hors de propos. L'injustice commence bien en amont.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jusqu'au jour ou il n'est plus clibataire. Ou si il survit de son infarctus.


Si il a un gros salaire il peut se payer des assurances, des mutuelles, des pensions, etc.
a devient compliqu si il se retrouve sans revenu par contre...

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Il n'existe que depuis 2007. C'tait la guerre civile en France avant ?


Avant le RSA, il y'avais le RMI de mmoire (et qui existait depuis les annes 80)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Il n'existe que depuis 2007. C'tait la guerre civile en France avant ?


T'es drlement au courant de ce qui se passe dans le pays  T'as jamais entendu parler du RMI ?

----------


## CinePhil

Le RMI qui donc aurait exist depuis les annes 80 (flemme de vrifier mais de mmoire a doit tre a et Wikipedia devrait mentionner que le RSA est le successeur du RMI mais bon...)...

Et avant le RMI, c'tait la guerre civile en France ?

Les pays o il n'y a ni RSA, ni RMI, ni truc quivalent sont tous en guerre civile permanente ?

Ouvrez un peu vos illres centres sur la France !


Sur la retraite des petits salaires :
"Chaque employeur et chaque salari versent chaque mois des cotisations sociales, sous deux formes. L'assurance vieillesse plafonne est assise sur les salaires dans la limite du plafond de la Scurit sociale, fix pour 2018 3 321 euros par mois . Sur cette base, le taux de la cotisation employeur est pour l'anne 2018 de 8,55%, celui de la cotisation salarie de 6,90%."
Source rapidement trouve : https://www.journaldunet.fr/manageme...e-bareme-2018/

=> Elle leur cote aussi cher que s'ils avaient un salaire plus fort mais infrieur au plafond de la scu : 15,45% de leur salaire complet. Tout a pour une retraite que les jeunes embauchs aujourd'hui sont loin d'tre srs de toucher dans 40 et quelques annes. D'ailleurs, j'ai ou dire que beaucoup de jeunes ont conscience de ce risque. Alors  leur place, je militerais pour la dlivrance du salaire complet et le libre choix des assurances sociales.

Mais si vous prfrez la route de la servitude guids fermement par papa tat...  ::roll:: 

J'essaye de vous faire rflchir en dehors de la pense unique tatiste qui domine ce pays foutu. Mais je ne vous impose rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et avant le RMI, c'tait la guerre civile en France ?
> 
> Les pays o il n'y a ni RSA, ni RMI, ni truc quivalent sont tous en guerre civile permanente ?


Si on ne te donne jamais un truc, tu ne peux pas tre fch si on te l'enlve. (la mtaphore est un peu bancale, mais en gros : si t'enlves l'hrone  quelqu'un qui s'injecte tous les jours, l'organisme va trs mal le prendre, parce qu'il avait l'habitude de fonctionner avec)
Il y a plein de gens qui survivent grce aux aides sociales, si on supprimait ces aides, il y a de fortes chances qu'ils le prennent mal.

En France il y a des cits, o il n'y a pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas de culture, pas d'espoir,  part toucher le RSA il n'y a rien  faire.
Au Royaume Uni a ne fonctionne pas comme a, tu te pointes une fois en retard  une rendez-vous de l'quivalent de Pole Emploi, ou tu refuses 2 offres d'emplois et tu perds des aides.
Une fois que t'as donn des aides sociales c'est difficile de les enlever. On a vu le bordel quand les APL ont baiss de 5...

----------


## CinePhil

<< Mais alors on sapercevra quon est rduit  compter avec une population qui ne sait plus agir par elle-mme, qui attend tout dun ministre ou dun prfet, mme la subsistance, et dont les ides sont perverties au point davoir perdu jusqu la notion du droit, de la proprit, de la libert et de la justice. >>
Frdric Bastiat

----------


## Ryu2000

> une population qui ne sait plus agir par elle-mme, qui attend tout dun ministre ou dun prfet


Ce sont juste des mesures sociales, pour aider les plus faibles.
Parfois le socialisme c'est pas mal, comme en Allemagne dans les annes 1930 :
Le socialisme en chemise brune



> Le NSDAP se prsentait comme un parti socialiste, *oppos au capitalisme,  la haute finance, aux spculateurs et aux grands patrons. Il promettait des nationalisations, linterdiction du prt  intrt, lducation gratuite, et la mise en place dun vritable tat-Providence.* Les Nazis critiquaient les socio-dmocrates au pouvoir en disant que leur soi-disant  socialisme  avait abouti  un capitalisme encore plus prdateur et esclavagiste.
> (...)
> Enfin, Les plans de relance massifs tant promis furent mis en place par le rgime. *Les politiques sociales incluaient des aides aux plus dmunis, des allocations par dizaine, et des rductions dimpts pour les plus pauvres et la classe moyenne*. Surtout, les Nazis ont institu un systme dtat-Providence que de nombreux historiens ont compar au Welfare State inspir par William Beveridge.


Il faut dire aussi que la finance avait tu l'Allemagne, donc ds que t'tais contre la haute finance tu marquais des points.

On appelle a des acquis sociaux :
Acquis sociaux - Historique des acquis sociaux en France



> 1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement sous Ptain.
> 1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).
> 1941 :* Salaire Minimum* Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail 
> 1941 : *Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant* qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.
> 1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.
> 1945 : Transformation des comits sociaux dtablissement en Comit d'Entreprise sous De Gaulle conservateur par Mends-France radical-socialiste
> 1945 : *Mise en place du systme de protection sociale* (la Scurit sociale) par Ambroise Croizat
> 1946 : Cration du statut de la fonction publique par Maurice Thorez communiste. Gnralisation de la mdecine du travail  toutes les entreprises par Ambroise Croizat communiste.
> 1950 : SMIG anctre du SMIC, cr sous la prsidence de Vincent Auriol socialiste
> ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Ce sont juste des mesures sociales, pour aider les plus faibles.
> Parfois le socialisme c'est pas mal, comme en Allemagne dans les annes 1930 :
> 
> Il faut dire aussi que la finance avait tu l'Allemagne, donc ds que t'tais contre la haute finance tu marquais des points.


On oublie aussi souvent que Hitler faisait du communisme  :;):  . VolkWagen = la voiture peuple ... certe un facho convaincu au pouvoir ... mais une hautement symbolique et communiste ... Une voiture pour tous ... Mme Henry Ford y avait pens.

Puis Staline en URSS tait aussi capitaliste ... Le nombre innombrable d'entreprise que l'tat russe rachetait  tout vas pour enrichir l'tat. Certes tat communiste mais aussi et surtout tat financier donc capitaliste  :;):  . Avoir un tat riche et puissant c'est bien du capitalisme et non du communisme. Mme la "planification" peut avoir des bases capitalistiques, faire des prvisions donc du chiffre sur ce que l'on aura besoin ou voudra.

----------


## Ryu2000

> VolkWagen = la voiture peuple


Volkswagen : littralement  voiture du peuple .
L'ide c'tait que chacun puisse s'offrir une voiture. C'est plutt cool comme philosophie.
Le chmage tait extrmement lev avant 1933, en 1939 a allait beaucoup mieux.




> Mme Henry Ford y avait pens.


Tiens d'ailleurs le livre d'Henry Ford "le juif international" a t publi en 1920, je crois que c'est un recueil d'articles de l'hebdomadaire amricain The Dearborn Independent.
Il n'tait pas trop fan du capitalisme bancaire  l'poque.




> Mme la "planification" peut avoir des bases capitalistiques, faire des prvisions donc du chiffre sur ce que l'on aura besoin ou voudra.


Quand on anticipe pas a peut vite devenir le bordel, en conomie il y a une histoire de "courbe du cochon" ou je ne sais pas quoi.
En gros l'histoire c'est qu'une anne en Chine la production de porc tait trop faible, donc les prix ont augment, des producteurs se sont mis  lever des porcs, du coup il y a eu trop de porcs, les prix ont chut, les producteurs ont arrt de produire du porc et a tourne en rond.

Avec le capitalisme le but c'est de faire le plus de bnfice possible, donc on va toujours vers moins de qualit et plus d'exploitation.
Par consquent il y a moins de vitamines, de minraux, de micro-nutriments, etc, mais plus de produit synthtique dans les fruits et lgumes.

----------


## CinePhil

Ah parce qu'on en vient  justifier le nazisme par ici ?  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Dcidment, ce pays est vraiment foutu et Hayek avait raison : le socialisme, c'est la Route de la servitude !  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas de justification.
C'tait juste pour dire que le NSDAP a mis en place des mesures sociales. (il y a vraiment eu un ct socialiste dans le programme du parti national socialiste)
Les allemands de cette poque n'on pas fait que des mauvaises choses, Adolf a t personnalit de l'anne du Time (comme Joseph Stalin (1939 et 1942), Nikita Khrushchev, Ayatollah Khomeini, Greta Thunberg, merde c'est un mauvaise exemple le Time en fait).

Si t'enlve le ct "nous sommes le peuple lu, nous avant un sang spcial qui coule dans nos veines" et les perscutions contre les franais, les handicaps (physiques et mentaux), les homosexuels, les asociaux, les communistes, les marxistes, les catholiques, les juifs, les protestants, les roms, les tziganes, les opposants politique, les tmoins de Jhovah, etc, il reste des bons trucs quand mme.
Dj leurs conomistes n'taient pas mauvais :
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie

Et leurs scientifiques non plus :
Fuse Ariane : la contribution des ingnieurs du Reich
Sans ce savant nazi, les Etats-Unis ne seraient jamais alls sur la Lune
C'est pas 100% mauvais, t'arrives  trouver des petits 0,01% par trop mal.

Bon par contre Walter Hallstein a boss pour les nazis et aprs il a t le premier prsident de la Commission de la Communaut conomique europenne  ::(: 




> ce pays est vraiment foutu


Ce n'est pas le pays qui est foutu c'est le monde,  cause de la finance et des excs du capitalisme.
Le capitalisme pousse  la surconsommation, donc on produit de la merde en masse, pour que les consommateurs consomment, ce qui fait qu'il y a des continents de plastique dans les ocans, l'air, l'eau et les sols sont pollu, les abeilles et les requins sont de moins en moins nombreux.




> le socialisme, c'est la Route de la servitude !


a fait longtemps que le gouvernement ne fait plus de social.
Les gouvernements sont en train de tout dmonter, petit  petit, on s'en prend  la retraite, au CDI, aux services publics, au droit du travail, aux aides sociales, etc.

----------


## Christian Olivier

*LItalie emboite le pas  la France en approuvant son projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les GAFA*
*Qui devrait entrer en vigueur en janvier 2020*

De nombreux pays estiment dsormais que les entreprises technologiques amricaines ne payent pas un impt suffisamment juste au vu des revenus engrangs localement par ces socits et de leur attrait tabli pour loptimisation fiscale. De toute vidence, ce mouvement semble prendre de lampleur.


En Europe, trois pays au moins ont dj adopt une proposition de loi qui permettrait dinstaurer au niveau national une taxe numrique afin dengranger des revenus supplmentaires qui soient plus en adquation avec limportance relle des activits des entreprises dInternet, en particulier des GAFA. Il sagit de la France, de lEspagne et de la Rpublique tchque. LItalie devrait bientt se joindre  ces pays et mettre en place une loi qui lui permettrait dinstaurer au niveau national une taxe numrique similaire ciblant les grandes entreprises technologiques, a rvl rcemment le Wall Street Journal (WSJ).

La nouvelle taxe adopte cette semaine par le parlement italien devrait entrer en vigueur en janvier prochain. Comme la taxe franaise, limposition italienne se traduira par une taxe de 3 % intressant les entreprises qui ralisent, vis--vis de leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires dau moins 835 millions dollars (environ 750 millions deuros) dans le monde et de plus de 6,1 millions de dollars (environ 5,5 millions deuros en Italie). Le voisin mditerranen de la France sattend  ce que cette taxe lui rapporte 700 millions deuros chaque anne.

Dans tous les cas, les administrations concernes au sein de lUnion europenne qui doivent faire face aux pressions amricaines hostiles  ces initiatives rglementaires saccordent  dire que ces diffrentes taxes numriques adoptes indpendamment ne sont que temporaires et devraient persister jusqu ce quun ventuel accord global (au niveau europen ou mondial) en la matire soit conclu. 

 ce propos, rappelons quen octobre dernier, lOCDE (lorganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques) a propos une rforme en profondeur de la fiscalit transfrontalire, une procdure susceptible de donner aux tats davantage de marges de manuvre pour limposition des grandes entreprises qui,  linstar des GAFA, bnficient de revenus via une activit Internet, que ce soit par la vente et la distribution de ses produits ou par la vente de publicit. Daprs lOCDE, une discussion plus approfondie devrait avoir lieu pour dterminer si dautres secteurs (par exemple, les services financiers) devraient galement tre exclus ou inclus dans cette liste, en tenant compte de la logique de la politique fiscale, des limitations de taille ainsi que dautres aspects pratiques.

Source : WSJ

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement tchque approuve le projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les gants d'Internet, mais prcise qu'il ne s'agit que d'une mesure temporaire en attendant un ventuel accord global
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  USA : les leaders de l'industrie de la tech trouvent que la taxe numrique franaise nuit  la rforme fiscale mondiale, et qu'elle mrite une rponse proportionne de la part des USA
 ::fleche::  Amazon France rpercute la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises comme il l'avait annonc il y a quelques mois

----------


## Mat.M

> Avec le capitalisme le but c'est de faire le plus de bnfice possible, donc on va toujours vers moins de qualit et plus d'exploitation.


il faudrait arrter de nous rabcher ce refrain...
Oui on va vers moins de qualit mais si tu cres une entreprise et que tu recrutes comment fais-tu pour verser les salaires ? Tu est bien oblig de gagner de l'argent en chiffre d'affaire, non ?

----------


## Jarodd

"Plus d'exploitation" et "faire plus d'argent ce n'est pas forcment antinomique  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu est bien oblig de gagner de l'argent en chiffre d'affaire, non ?


Oui et alors ? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que j'ai dis.
Toutes les entreprises doivent gnrer un bnfice (sauf les publiques  la limite), mais dans notre version du capitalisme il y a des abus, comme la dlocalisation ou l'obsolescence programme.
Par exemple il y a de plus en plus d'entreprises qui veulent prendre des prestataires marocains, car ils cotent moins cher (a concerne aussi les dveloppeurs).

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui et alors ? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce que j'ai dis.


c'est que moi je fais partie des pragmatiques comme les anglo-saxons



> Toutes les entreprises doivent gnrer un bnfice (sauf les publiques  la limite), mais dans notre version du capitalisme il y a des abus, comme la dlocalisation ou l'obsolescence programme.
> Par exemple il y a de plus en plus d'entreprises qui veulent prendre des prestataires marocains, car ils cotent moins cher (a concerne aussi les dveloppeurs).


je suis bien d'accord donc donc ton message prcdent il fallait un peu relativiser les choses..

Ensuite contraitement  ce que l"on pourrait penser toutes les entreprises en France ne font pas des bnfices un bon nombre sont  la peine.

Et les entreprises qui sont performantes sont rachetes par des capitaux trangers donc je vais le r-crire mais toute l'nergie que vous fournissez  travailler dans une grande entreprise a part en plus-value pour les actionnaires trnagers

----------


## Sodium

> il faudrait arrter de nous rabcher ce refrain...
> Oui on va vers moins de qualit mais si tu cres une entreprise et que tu recrutes comment fais-tu pour verser les salaires ? Tu est bien oblig de gagner de l'argent en chiffre d'affaire, non ?


Avec un systme non capitaliste, le principe pourrait justement ne pas tre de gagner de l'argent pour (un peu) faire des emplois pour gagner de l'argent mais d'aller vers un progrs global de l'humanit, avec un gros boost de l'enseignement, de la sant et de la recherche fondamentale (c'est  dire chercher pour produire de la connaissance et pas pour trouver des trucs qui peuvent rapporter de l'argent). Parat que le capitalisme est le moins pire des systmes. Oui, c'est le moins pire dans les quelques pays nantis o il y a quelques riches et beaucoup de pauvres, moins dans une bonne partie de la plante il y a principalement des trs trs pauvres.

----------


## Mat.M

@Sodium je suis parfaitement d'accord ; le capitalisme oui qu'il soit reponsable et thique et qu'il oeuvre dans le bien de tous.
Cependant tant donn que la guerre conomique fait rage  travers la mondialisation et du fait de la concurrence les entreprises sont contraintes de gagner de l'argent.

----------


## Sodium

Un capitalisme qui uvrerait pour le bien commun est par dfinition impossible puisque son principe mme est l'enrichissement des individus. Et l'enrichissement de certains se fait forcment par appauvrissement d'autres.

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour,



> Un capitalisme qui uvrerait pour le bien commun est par dfinition impossible puisque son principe mme est l'enrichissement des individus


c'est a le problme des concepts "abstraits", on ne peut pas en saisir ce qui en fait l'essence exception faite de Karl Marx peut-tre.

Mais je pense que K Marx tait un philosophe trs mal compris ,ce qui a donn naissance  l'idologie marxiste.

Cependant c'est discutable d'affirmer que le capitalisme n'a pour but que l'enrichissement d'une minorit au dtriment des autres.
Le capitalisme peut re vertueux car le capitalisme par principe c'est mettre en oeuvre aussi bien les moyens humains que financiers pour dvelopper une industrie.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on parle de capitalisme rhnan pour rien.

----------


## halaster08

> Le capitalisme peut re vertueux.


Peut...  Dans les faits concrets, on voit bien ce que a donne aujourd'hui, rien de vertueux.
Un peu comme le communisme  une certaine poque, sur le papier c'tait vertueux, dans les faits a n'a rien donn de bon.

----------


## Sodium

> Le capitalisme peut re vertueux car le capitalisme par principe c'est mettre en oeuvre aussi bien les moyens humains que financiers pour dvelopper une industrie.
> Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'on parle de capitalisme rhnan pour rien.


Qu'est-ce que a a de vertueux de dvelopper une industrie pour dvelopper une industrie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> toute l'nergie que vous fournissez  travailler dans une grande entreprise a part en plus-value pour les actionnaires trnagers


Il parait qu'avant les annes 1980 une partie des bnfices taient redistribue  ceux qui travaillaient dans l'entreprise, puis les actionnaires sont devenus prioritaires  ::(: 

Enfin bref,  la base je disais juste que la plupart des choses qu'on achte ont une petite esprance de vie (c'est prvu ds le cahier des charges) et que la production se fait dlocaliser l o a cote moins cher (la Chine est devenue l'usine du monde, petit a petit les conditions de travail se sont amliores donc plein d'usines se sont fait dlocalises hors de Chine).
Les ingnieurs sont concerns parce que de plus en plus d'entreprises veulent utiliser des prestataires marocains, parce qu'ils cotent moins cher.

Dans certains pays de l'UE les salaires sont plus bas qu'en Chine :
China Wage Levels Equal To Or Surpass Parts Of Europe



> China's median monthly wages in Shanghai ($1,135), Beijing ($983) and Shenzen ($938) are higher than they are in the newest European Union member, Croatia. *Croatia's median net salary is $887 a month*.  They joined the EU in 2013.


On subit la concurrence dloyale cr par le libre change, on ne peut pas se dfendre contre les autres pays de l'UE.  ::(: 
a tire tout le monde vers le bas, on va devoir diminuer la qualit des services publics pour essayer d'tre un minimum comptitif face  des pays comme la Croatie. Les salaires stagnent, le chmage augmente, ce n'est pas une priode trs agrable et a ne risque pas de s'amliorer...

----------


## CinePhil

Le capitalisme consiste  mettre une ressource (matriel ou financire) de ct pour servir plus tard. 
=> Vous avez ne serait-ce qu'un livret A ? Vous tes capitaliste !

Le capitalisme, en tant que systme conomique, c'est la proprit prive des moyens de production.
=> Vous tes informaticien indpendant avec votre ordinateur portable en tant que moyen de production ? Vous tes capitaliste !
=> Votre boulanger, qui possde son ptrin, son four, les meubles de sa boutique... est capitaliste !

Pour savoir ce qu'est le capitalisme avant d'crire des conneries  son sujet, c'est par l : https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Capitalisme

Enfin, le capitalisme marchand est ce qui rduit petit  petit l'extrme pauvret dans le monde malgr l'augmentation de la population !
https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/11...treme-pauvrete
https://www.contrepoints.org/2014/06...de-la-pauvrete
http://www.banquemondiale.org/fr/new...llenges-remain
https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/w...lute?tab=chart
http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...e_1356245.html
http://ordrespontane.blogspot.fr/201...-cest.html?m=1
https://www.contrepoints.org/2015/02...en-etre-humain
http://www.contrepoints.org/2016/11/...ook-automation
http://fr.irefeurope.org/Liberte-eco...a-famine,a4360

Bonne lecture les rageux anticapitalistes !
Bonne anne quand mme,  vous qui crivez sur ce site grce au capitalisme !

----------


## el_slapper

il y a capitalisme...et il y a capitalisme financier, qui en est une extension bien prcise(avec march financiers anonymes). La plupart des gauchistes sont trop flemmards pour faire la distinction, mais quand on est de bonne fois, on c'est que c'est du second qu'ils parlent, pas du premier. Le premier, effectivement, c'est l'homme des cavernes qui investit dans une hache en pierre pour se fabriquer d'autres outils. Pas de quoi fouetter un chat. Et surtout, il n'a pas accs  des marchs financiers anonymes pour financer sa hache en pierre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le capitalisme, en tant que systme conomique, c'est la proprit prive des moyens de production.


Non mais l vous parlez d'une fonction de base d'un truc qui a volu n'importe comment pendant des sicles.
C'est comme si vous parliez d'une version 0.1 alors qu'on en est  la version 76.0.3947.88.

L'idologie de base du capitalisme n'est peut-tre pas mauvaise, le problme ce sont les excs du capitalisme, c'est devenu n'importe quoi  cause des banques, des actionnaires, de la finance, des gros patrons, etc.
Pendant longtemps il y a eu un capitalisme qui vhiculait des meilleures valeurs, mais a c'est dgrad.
Les entreprises essaient de maximiser les profits, donc a produit des choses pas cool comme *le travail  la chane* par exemple (avant les travailleurs taient des artisans qui avaient un savoir-faire, qui matrisaient tous les aspects du processus de protection, aprs ce sont devenu des ouvriers  l'usine qui rptent le mme petit mouvement des milliers de fois par jour), *la dlocalisation* (a fait chier d'installer des entreprises en Chine ou en Croatie alors qu'elles pourraient tre plus prs), la *surconsommation*, *lobsolescence programme*, etc.

On va importer des produits du continent amricain alors qu'on pourrait les produire chez nous. (mais l-bas produire cote moins cher et les rgles sont moins strict)
Il y a plein d'aspects ngatifs dans le capitalisme de 2019.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe GAFA : la France prpare une riposte  la mise en excution des menaces amricaines,*
*mais note que cette guerre commerciale ne profitera  personne  * 

Depuis le dbut des annes 2010, le public est de plus en plus mcontent du rgime fiscal international. La notion selon laquelle les rgles fiscales actuelles sont obsoltes et permettent  certaines grandes entreprises multinationales de mettre en uvre un systme d'vasion fiscale  grande chelle a t progressivement accepte. Dans un contexte de crise fiscale, il est devenu politiquement inacceptable de laisser ces entreprises ne pas payer leur  juste part  d'impt, privant ainsi les tats de revenus imposables. Cette situation a amen les pays du G20  donner mandat  l'OCDE de proposer un changement fiscal important (initiative BEPS) et a galement amen la Commission europenne  proposer de nouvelles directives fiscales.

Lconomie numrique a t au centre des dbats de lOCDE et de la Commission europenne, certaines grandes entreprises numriques ayant retenu lattention des mdias en fournissant des illustrations doptimisation fiscale. En outre, certaines caractristiques de lconomie numrique ont remis en cause les notions traditionnelles dtablissement stable.

Le problme s'est toutefois rvl trs complexe et il est rapidement apparu que sa rsolution ncessiterait des modifications importantes du rgime fiscal actuel. Outre les difficults techniques, le fait que diffrentes parties prenantes cls (notamment les tats-Unis et les tats membres de l'UE) avaient des points de vue divergents sur la meilleure solution rendait encore plus difficile la recherche d'un consensus.

Pour changer les rgles fiscales europennes, il faut lunanimit des tats membres. Bruno Le Maire y a dabord renonc dans un premier temps en lanant un projet de loi portant sur une taxe qui touche les entreprises proposant des services numriques en France. Et d'expliquer que :  Pour btir la fiscalit du XXIe sicle, celle qui repose sur la valeur qui existe aujourdhui : les donnes. Il est impratif de taxer les donnes pour avoir un systme fiscal efficace et financer nos services publics, nos coles, nos crches et nos hpitaux. Mais cest, aussi, une question de justice fiscale. Les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes. Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme. Le produit de cette taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre daffaires numrique ralis en France  partir du 1er janvier 2019 devra atteindre rapidement les 500 millions deuros .

Ce projet de loi a t valid et mis en excution au grand regret des tats-Unis qui ont menac d'imposer des droits de douane allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars de produits d'importations en provenance de France  cause de cette taxe sur les services numriques qu'ils jugent discriminatoire. Le champagne, les sacs  main, le fromage sont sur la liste des produits qui pourraient tre viss, aprs qu'un rapport du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce a rvl que la taxe franaise sur les services numriques pnalise les entreprises technologiques amricaines telles que Google d'Alphabet Inc, Apple, Facebook et Amazon. 

Le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur (USTR) a dclar dans un rapport que son enqute en vertu de l'article 301 avait conclu que l'impt franais tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constituait un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes . Avant son adoption, les tats-Unis avaient lanc une enqute sur la taxe du gouvernement franais sur les gants numriques.  Les tats-Unis sont trs proccups par le fait que la taxe sur les services numriques, qui devrait tre adopte par le Snat franais demain (jeudi), vise injustement les entreprises amricaines , avait dclar le reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur, Robert Lighthizer, dans un communiqu,  lpoque.


*La France ne compte pas se laisser impressionner et elle est soutenue par l'Europe*

En dcembre, la France et l'Union europenne ont dplor les menaces de sanctions amricaines sur des produits franais. Si Donald Trump venait  mettre sa riposte  excution,  lUnion europenne agira et ragira dune seule voix , a dclar Daniel Rosario, un porte-parole de la Commission europenne. Il a ajout que la Commission travaillait  en troite coordination avec les autorits franaises sur les prochaines tapes . La Commission europenne, l'excutif de l'UE, a ajout que le meilleur endroit pour rgler les diffrends tait l'Organisation mondiale du commerce.




Lundi, le ministre franais de l'conomie, Bruno Le Maire, a une nouvelle fois mis en garde lundi les tats-Unis contre toutes reprsailles visant la nouvelle taxe franaise sur les services numriques. 

 Aujourd'hui nous vivons sous la menace d'une sanction amricaine contre la taxation du numrique. Je n'appelle pas cette taxe "taxe GAFA" parce qu'elle touche tous les acteurs du numrique et pas uniquement les gants du numrique amricain. Donc je conteste le contexte discriminatoire de cette taxe que nous reprochent les USA et j'ai crit au ngociateur amricain sur ce sujet. J'aurai aujourd'hui au tlphone mon homologue amricain Steven Minuchin pour lui dire "sortons de cette logique de sanction. Nous n'allons pas rentrer dans une guerre commerciale entre la France, l'Europe et les USA sur la question de la taxation du numrique, nous sommes tous d'accord sur la ncessit d'aller de l'avant. Trouvons un accord  l'OCDE" . 

Et de prciser que  nos amis amricains doivent savoir que s'il devait y avoir des sanctions, et c'est une possibilit aujourd'hui que nous prenons trs au srieux, dans ce cas nous saisirions immdiatement l'OCDE, je verrai le commissaire europen et nous tudierons avec lui la possibilit de riposte commerciale .

 Mais cette guerre commerciale elle n'est dans l'intrt de personne, donc j'appelle nos amis Amricains  revenir  la sagesse,  la raison,  travailler un compromis  l'OCDE afin d'viter cette monte aux extrmes qui ne profitera  personne , a-t-il ajout.

Certains pays ont dj dcid d'emboter le pas  la France. C'est par exemple le cas de l'Italie qui a valid un projet de loi taxant les GAFA, ou l'Espagne qui prvoit d'aller de l'avant avec la taxe Google de 3 % malgr les menaces amricaines. L'Angleterre de son ct voudrait instaurer une taxe de 2 % sur les grandes enseignes du numrique.

Source : entretien du ministre sur YouTube

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos du ministre ?

----------


## kmedghaith

Le premier commentaire anti amricain (primaire, secondaire ou tertiaire) sera immdiatement sanctionn de pouces en bas et le compte de son propritaire sera suspendu (pendant 10mn).
Ne faites pas les cons les gars.

----------


## eldran64

Les amricains sont tous pourris  ::ptdr:: 

Bon, gros troll du matin mis  part, c'est juste une stratgie de ngociation amricaine. Regardez ce qu'il s'est pass avec la Core du Nord: les amricains ont d'abord mis la pression et ensuite ils sont passs aux ngociations.

Bref, ne nous inquitons pas et restons droit dans nos bottes. Tt ou tard, les amricains viendront ngocier. Comme dis dans l'article dans une guerre commerciale il y a surtout des perdants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce projet de loi a t valid et mis en excution au grand regret des tats-Unis qui ont menac d'imposer des droits de douane allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars de produits d'importations en provenance de France  cause de cette taxe sur les services numriques qu'ils jugent discriminatoire. Le champagne, les sacs  main, le fromage sont sur la liste des produits qui pourraient tre viss, aprs qu'un rapport du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce a rvl que la taxe franaise sur les services numriques pnalise les entreprises technologiques amricaines telles que Google d'Alphabet Inc, Apple, Facebook et Amazon.


Les USA ragissent de faon excessive. On veut juste taxer (3%) sur le chiffre d'affaire des grosses entreprises (ce qui n'est pas discriminatoire contre les USA) et eux ils menacent de taxer des produits franais  100%.

Les grosses entreprises vont augmenter leur prix et voil elles gagneront toujours beaucoup d'argent, mme en payant un petit impt sur le chiffre d'affaire en plus...

----------


## el_slapper

> Les amricains sont tous pourris 
> 
> Bon, gros troll du matin mis  part, c'est juste une stratgie de ngociation amricaine. Regardez ce qu'il s'est pass avec la Core du Nord: les amricains ont d'abord mis la pression et ensuite ils sont passs aux ngociations.
> 
> Bref, ne nous inquitons pas et restons droit dans nos bottes. Tt ou tard, les amricains viendront ngocier. Comme dis dans l'article dans une guerre commerciale il y a surtout des perdants.


Voire ce qui se passe avec l'Iran. Ils commencent par rduire en sheesh-kebab leur gnral le plus important, puis ensuite ils mettent la pression. Des mthodes de ngociations, euh, muscles.

----------


## eldran64

> Voire ce qui se passe avec l'Iran. Ils commencent par rduire en sheesh-kebab leur gnral le plus important, puis ensuite ils mettent la pression. Des mthodes de ngociations, euh, muscles.


Ou, leur mthode n'est pas toujours dlicate ni forcment trs lgale ou trs morale. J'imagine mal la tronche de nos "amis" amricain si on atomisait un de leur gnraux par ce qu'on ne l'aime pas ou qu'il nous drange.  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que pensez-vous des propos du ministre ?


Le ministre est a ct de ces pompes. 

Vu que les GAFAM ont toujours longueurs d'avance ce qui risque d'arriver > que des services comme Google , Appel , Facebook ou Microsoft deviennent payant pour les utilisateurs EU. Vous voulez la gratuit ? Faudra passer  la caisse  ::roll::  .

Je ne serais pas tonn qu'un de ces 4 Google ou Microsoft rduisent la voilure sur leur services avec un gmail.com payant pour l'utilisateur EU ou gratuit mais a ce moment plus de pub ou que sais ...

Comme cela RGPD , taxes ils vont sasseoir dessus. 

Mais histoire de conserver des marges et de faire payer directement le consommateur EU directement la tva US en s'affranchissant des intermediaires EU ... La lEurope pourra pleurer. Bye Bye les 3%

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand c'est gratuit, c'est toi le produit, quand t'utilises Google, YouTube, Google Maps, Google Actualits, WhatsApp, Waze, etc, l'entreprise rcupre tes donnes personnelles et elle arrive  en faire quelque chose de rentable.
Quand un service est gratuit il y a beaucoup plus d'utilisateurs, si Facebook et YouTube devenaient payants ils perdraient de l'audience.

Bill Gates disait qu'il prfrait un PC avec Windows craqu qu'un PC sans Windows. D'ailleurs pendant un moment si t'avais un Windows 7 craqu tu pouvais passer  un Windows 10 authentique. C'tait plutt sympa de la part de Microsoft, mais en mme temps quand t'utilises Windows la socit se paie en donnes personnelles.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ou, leur mthode n'est pas toujours dlicate ni forcment trs lgale ou trs morale. J'imagine mal la tronche de nos "amis" amricain si on atomisait un de leur gnraux par ce qu'on ne l'aime pas ou qu'il nous drange.


C'est le truc : personne n'a les moyens de leur rendre la pareille.

Enfin, pour l'instant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> personne n'a les moyens de leur rendre la pareille.


Organiser un assassinat ce n'est peut-tre pas ce qu'il y a de plus compliqu non plus.
Mais bon il ne vaut mieux pas essayer, parce que se sont des fous les tasuniens, ils rpondraient beaucoup trop fort.

Ils se prennent pour la police du monde, ils pensent qu'ils font le bien sur terre, ils sont compltement tar les types, W. Bush disait qu'il faisait le travail de Dieu... (George Bush: 'God told me to end the tyranny in Iraq').
Il parait que la tte de Trump a t mise  prix, c'est le moment parfait pour que les dmocrates lassassinent et mettent la faute sur l'Iran.

Dans cette histoire Trump n'est pas mieux que Bush ou Obama :
LIran a-t-il mis la tte de Donald Trump  prix pour 80 millions de dollars ?



> Il a ajout que si lIran devait riposter et attaquer les tats-Unis, *il serait prt  frapper "de manire disproportionne"*. Il a, entre autres, *maintenu sa menace de dtruire des sites culturels iraniens*. "Ils ont le droit de tuer nos ressortissants [] et nous navons pas le droit de toucher leurs sites culturels ? Cela ne marche pas comme a", a-t-il lanc.


Bon aprs sur ce sujet est-ce que Trump dirige vraiment quelque chose ? Et de toute faon ce ne sont probablement que des paroles en l'air. Le vrai ennemi numro 1 des USA c'est la Chine.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Bruno Le Maire informe que la France et les tats-Unis se sont fix un objectif de deux semaines pour rsoudre le problme de la taxe GAFA,*
*et annonce une riposte en cas dapplication des sanctions amricaines contre les produits franais* 

En juillet dernier, la France a adopt sa taxe de 3 % sur les revenus raliss par les entreprises offrant des services numriques en France pour un chiffre daffaires de 25 millions deuros (environ 28 millions de dollars) en France et 750 millions deuros au niveau mondial. Sous le terme services numriques, il faut entendre par-l les entreprises offrant des services de publicit en ligne, de vente des donnes  des fins publicitaires et de mise en relation des internautes par une plateforme. Au total, 29 entreprises sont concernes par cette taxe parmi lesquelles figurent majoritairement les entreprises amricaines (Microsoft, Amazon, Apple, Ebay, Google, Facebook, Twitter, Verizon, Uber, Airbnb, Groupon, Wish, Expedia), mais aussi plusieurs entreprises europennes.

Selon Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances, cette taxe est motive par un objectif dquit fiscale. En effet, lors de linstauration de cette taxe, le ministre faisait remarquer que les gants du numrique payent 14 points dimpts de moins que les PME europennes.  Que ces entreprises paient moins dimpts en France quune trs grosse boulangerie ou quun producteur de fromages du Quercy, cela me pose un problme , dclara Le Maire.

 la suite de la France, lEspagne et la Rpublique tchque ont galement suivi le pas en adoptant un texte similaire pour limposition des grandes entreprises du numrique exerant sur leur territoire. LItalie a galement approuv un projet de loi similaire en vue dune application en cette anne 2020.  

La France ayant t le premier pays de lUnion europenne  avoir adopt cette taxe locale en attendant davoir un accord dans le cadre des travaux en cours  lOCDE (Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques), les grandes entreprises amricaines ainsi que les lus amricains sont monts au crneau ds les premires heures et ont qualifi cette taxe de draisonnable et dextrmement discriminatoire pour les multinationales amricaines. Depuis lors, une tension sest cre entre le pays de Macron et celui de Trump. 

 
Pour confirmer limpact nuisible de cette taxe sur les entreprises amricaines, une enqute a t mandate par le gouvernement amricain.  lissue de cette enqute, le reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur dclara que cette taxe franaise est  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constitue un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes . En reprsailles, le gouvernement amricain a menac dappliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur les produits franais tels que le vin, le champagne, les sacs  main de luxe, le fromage qui sont imports aux USA.

Pour apaiser cette tension, un compromis a t trouv entre ladministration de Macron et celle de Trump et stipule que les entreprises qui doivent payer cet impt pourront dduire le montant acquitt une fois quune nouvelle entente internationale aura t conclue sur la faon de taxer les socits de lInternet.

Toutefois, bien que les possibilits de compensation aient t proposes, les tats-Unis nont pas abandonn leur projet dappliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur les produits franais imports aux USA, ce qui reprsente une valeur de 2,4 milliards de dollars. Aussi, pour ne pas se laisser intimider, Bruno Le Maire crivait hier sur Twitter  Si les Amricains dcident de mettre des sanctions commerciales contre la taxation du numrique, nous riposterons dans le cadre de lOMC. Jappelle les tats-Unis  revenir  la sagesse et  travailler  un compromis  lOCDE .

 
Apparemment, cette perche tendue semble avoir t saisie de la part des USA. Aprs une longue conversation entre Bruno Le Maire et le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, le ministre franais de lconomie vient de dclarer quils se sont donn  15 jours  pour trouver un compromis sur la taxation des gants du web (GAFA : Google, Amazon, Facebook, Apple) dans le cadre de lOCDE. Et dajouter que nous  nous sommes convenus de redoubler defforts dans les jours qui viennent pour essayer de trouver un compromis sur la taxation numrique dans le cadre de lOCDE  et prcisment lors dune rencontre prvue en marge du Forum conomique de Davos.

Lors de ce point de presse, Le Maire insista sur le fait quil sagit  dun problme plus gnral entre les tats-Unis et lEurope  et que tout accord international sur la fiscalit numrique remplacerait immdiatement la taxe franaise. Il ajouta galement quil esprait quil ny aurait pas de sanctions amricaines pendant la fentre de deux semaines convoque avec Mnuchin. Cependant, si ctait le cas, cela mettrait effectivement un terme aux discussions. 

Il convient de rappeler que lUE a fait savoir depuis longtemps quelle  agira dune seule voix  et quelle tait prte  riposter si le prsident amricain Donald Trump mettait en excution son projet de taxer les produits franais comme il la signifi.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de taxe franaise des gants du numrique ? La trouvez-vous juste ?

 ::fleche::  Selon vous, quelle solution pourrait tre propose pour un accord entre ces deux pays ? 

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : lIrlande a collect les 13 milliards  dus par Apple, largent est dpos sur un compte bloqu en attendant le verdict final
 ::fleche:: Optimisation fiscale : Apple Italia accepte de verser 318 millions deuros au fisc, une situation qui pourrait crer un prcdent en Europe
 ::fleche:: Optimisation fiscale des gants du Web : Franois Hollande monte au crneau, Google pourrait subir un redressement record dun milliard deuros
 ::fleche:: La Core du Sud veut combattre loptimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux

----------


## alexetgus

Comment veux-tu rgler un problme avec Trump ?! Comment veux-tu faire ?

Le matin il dit blanc, le midi il dit noir et le soir il dit gris !
Et si en plus on regarde son compte Twitter, on ne sait plus o on en est !

Ce mec n'est pas une girouette, c'est un psychopathe bipolaire atteint de schizophrnie !  ::cfou:: 
C'est une maladie mentale  lui seul...

----------


## rawsrc

> Le matin il dit blanc, le midi il dit noir et le soir il dit gris !


et le lendemain, bim ! un missile sur la tronche au rveil. Effectivement comment veux-tu ngocier dans ces conditions ?
De toute faon a finira en : "Pardon aux familles, tout a !"  ::ptdr::

----------


## Sodium

> Comment veux-tu rgler un problme avec Trump ?! Comment veux-tu faire ?
> 
> Le matin il dit blanc, le midi il dit noir et le soir il dit gris !
> Et si en plus on regarde son compte Twitter, on ne sait plus o on en est !
> 
> Ce mec n'est pas une girouette, c'est un psychopathe bipolaire atteint de schizophrnie ! 
> C'est une maladie mentale  lui seul...


L'Iran a lanc une cagnotte pour son assassinat, a me semble tre une solution tout  fait valable.

----------


## Aiekick

les GAFAM n'ont pas attendu trump pour agir comme cela, les tats unis n'ont pas attendu trump pour agir comme cela.

il ont cette stratgie dans tous les domaines.

2.4 milliards sur des produits de luxe ? on s'en fout on fera comme Amazon, on rpercutera a sur l'acheteur final, les produits de luxe ne sont jamais impacts par les crises.

ne lchons rien a imprialisme amricains.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Macron et Trump dclarent une trve dans le diffrend qui les oppose sur la taxe numrique,*
*afin de ne pas sombrer dans une guerre commerciale qui ne serait bnfique  personne*

En dbut de mois, Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances avait annonc que la France et les tats-Unis se donnaient deux semaines pour trouver un compromis sur la taxation des gants du Web (GAFA : Google, Amazon, Facebook, Apple et d'autres entreprises) afin de permettre la poursuite du travail  lOCDE sur linstauration dune taxation internationale des gants du numrique. Apparemment, cette premire annonce nest pas reste lettre morte. En effet,  la suite dun entretien tlphonique survenu le dimanche soir entre Emmanuel Macron et Donald Trump, le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron a dclar lundi quil a eu une  excellente discussion  avec le prsident amricain Donald Trump sur la taxe numrique et a ajout que les deux pays  vont travailler ensemble sur un bon accord pour viter toute escalade des tarifs .

 
Selon une source diplomatique franaise, les deux dirigeants  se sont mis daccord pour donner une chance  aux ngociations afin dviter  une guerre commerciale qui ne serait bnfique  personne . Ils ont convenu de calmer le jeu jusqu la fin de lanne 2020, a dclar la source diplomatique franaise, et de poursuivre les ngociations  lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur la taxe numrique pendant cette priode.

Pour ceux qui nont pas suivi le dbut de cette affaire, il faut savoir que depuis plusieurs mois, une tension palpable sest installe entre la France et les tats-Unis.  la base, il sagit dun diffrend qui oppose les deux pays depuis ladoption de la loi sur le numrique par la France et qui impose une taxe de 3 % sur les revenus raliss par les entreprises offrant des services numriques en France avec un chiffre daffaires de 25 millions deuros (environ 28 millions de dollars) ralis en France et 750 millions deuros raliss au niveau mondial.

Aprs ladoption de cette taxe, une enqute a t mandate par le gouvernement amricain  lissue de laquelle cette taxe a t juge discriminatoire et nuisible  lintrt des grandes entreprises amricaines. En reprsailles, le gouvernement amricain a menac dappliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur les produits franais tels que le vin, le champagne, les sacs  main de luxe, le fromage qui sont imports aux USA. 

Afin de trouver une solution qui arrangerait les deux parties, les reprsentants des deux parties, Bruno Le Maire et le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, ont convenu depuis le dbut de ce mois  de redoubler defforts dans les jours qui viennent pour essayer de trouver un compromis sur la taxation numrique dans le cadre de lOCDE . Ce sont ces discussions qui viennent de donner lieu  une trve entre les deux parties pour donner une chance aux travaux mens dans le cadre de lOCDE pour ladoption dune taxation internationale des gants du numrique. Encore une fois, Macron a rappel que si un accord international sur la fiscalit numrique est conclu dans le cadre de lOCDE, il remplacerait immdiatement la taxe franaise. Et dans un prcdent accord, Macron a prcis que les entreprises qui se seraient dj acquittes de leurs impts sur la base de la taxe franaise pourraient bnficier dune compensation sil existait un prjudice avec la nouvelle taxe obtenue dans le cadre de lOCDE.

Une autre runion est prvue  Davos ce mercredi en marge du Forum conomique mondial entre le ministre franais de lconomie Bruno Le Maire, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven Mnuchin et le secrtaire gnral de lOCDE, Angel Gurria.

Source : Reuters, Twitter (Emmanuel Macron)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quels commentaires faites-vous de la taxe sur le numrique ? Est-il juste ou injuste ?

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous quun accord sur la taxe numrique pourra tre trouv dans le cadre de lOCDE ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : lIrlande a collect les 13 milliards  dus par Apple, largent est dpos sur un compte bloqu en attendant le verdict final
 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale : Apple Italia accepte de verser 318 millions deuros au fisc, une situation qui pourrait crer un prcdent en Europe
 ::fleche::  Optimisation fiscale des gants du Web : Franois Hollande monte au crneau, Google pourrait subir un redressement record dun milliard deuros
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre loptimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

La guerre commerciale serait surtout pas bnfique pour la France. Macron croit avoir gagn alors que c'est Trump qui dcide de tout.

----------


## yahiko

Il convient de rappeler qu'en cas de guerre commerciale entre les Etats-Unis et la France, ce ne serait pas uniquement la France, mais l'Union Europenne. Ce n'est pas pareil, et les Amricains en sont conscients.

----------


## MRSizok

Sympa les consquences des futurs lctions Amricaines. Un peu de pub par ci et par l. Et op r-lu! Ce qui me fait penser le sujet du terrorisme, pour la France, va revenir juste avant les lections ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un peu de pub par ci et par l. Et op r-lu!


On sait jamais Trump peut se faire destituer. Il pourrait galement se retrouver contre Bernie Sanders et perdre (mais il va probablement tomber contre Elizabeth Warren).




> Ce qui me fait penser le sujet du terrorisme, pour la France, va revenir juste avant les lections ?


Si Macron se retrouve au second tour en 2022 c'est qu'il y a un problme. Macron devrait faire comme Hollande et ne pas se reprsenter.
Ok le PS et l'UMP sont quasi mort, mais les gens ne vont quand mme pas voter LREM au premier tour ?
Il est bizarre ce parti quand mme :
La dpute Valrie Petit dmissionne de LREM
Annie Chapelier, dpute du Gard dmissionne de LREM : Je ne me reconnais plus en rien dans ce mouvement

Bon d'ici  2022 tout peut arriver, le parti qui gagnera les lections n'existe peut-tre pas encore (est-ce qu'LREM existait en 2015 ?).




> Pensez-vous quun accord sur la taxe numrique pourra-t-tre trouv dans le cadre de lOCDE ?


Ouais c'est jouable.
Trump utilise souvent la mme stratgie, il fait des grosses menaces pour faire peur  son interlocuteur et aprs il se calme. Rappelez vous de la Core du Nord, de l'ALENA, de la Chine, de l'Iran, etc.

----------


## dolu02

Tout le monde monte sur ses grands chevaux alors qu'on parle d'une taxe de... 3%.

Sinon il semble que Macron a adopt le langage de Trump: "Je viens d'avoir une excellente discussion".
J'ai dj entendu a qqpart.

----------


## reda-alaoui

> Tout le monde monte sur ses grands chevaux alors qu'on parle d'une taxe de... 3%.
> 
> Sinon il semble que Macron a adopt le langage de Trump: "Je viens d'avoir une excellente discussion".
> J'ai dj entendu a qqpart.


Ce que larticle ne prcise pas est quil est ici question de 3% du chiffre daffaires et non 3% du rsultat.

----------


## MRSizok

> Tout le monde monte sur ses grands chevaux alors qu'on parle d'une taxe de... 3%.


Quand tu fait a sur des entreprises qui pses plus de 1000 Milliard, 3% a fait combien? C'est videment grossier ce que je dis. Mais on parle vraiment de Milliards l. Et pas sur l'achat d'un dentier. Non sur un truc rcurrent. Exemple: Eau, lait, baguette, ...

Donc, videment Trump n'a pas beaucoup aim ce genre d'action qui peut flinguer son Down Jones.

FLASH NEWS! : On me dit dans l'oreillette que la bourses des USA  grimper quand Trump a arrter de prendre la tte  la Chine. Mais, la Chine n'y a rien gagn.
Bizarre comme Prsident. Il perd sont temps  faire du fric quelque soit l'image. Mais qu'est-ce-qui fait gagner les prsidentielle? Le gros cerveau du prsident? Son Charisme champtre? Ses valeurs? Ou le pognon?

Franchement! Je dis ses valeurs! Ah non c'tait pas a?! -_- Ah si! Ses valeurs boursires ! Par contre son opposant au lection c'est pas un mec plein d'oseille aussi? Ah oui, il est  3% prs !

PS: Dsol des fois je phases avec l'imaginaire. Je me contrle plus...

----------


## CinePhil

> Quels commentaires faites-vous de la taxe sur le numrique ?


Taxer c'est voler !




> Est-elle juste ou injuste ?


Voler de la richesse cre a priori honntement est toujours injuste !




> Pensez-vous quun accord sur la taxe numrique pourra-t-tre trouv dans le cadre de lOCDE ?


J'espre que non !

*Librons-nous des taxateurs fous !*

Au final, c'est toujours le client qui paye, c'est  dire vous, moi, nous tous !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final, c'est toujours le client qui paye, c'est  dire vous, moi, nous tous !


La taxe ne sera jamais en place, mais si elle l'tait il suffirait de ne rien acheter  des entreprises qui ralisent un chiffre daffaires sur leurs activits numriques de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France.
Quand une personne normale crer son entreprise elle paie ses impts, elle ne paie pas des avocats pour viter les impts. Les grosses entreprises devraient payer leurs impts comme tout le monde.

a me fait penser  une blague que j'ai vu sur Twitter :



> https://twitter.com/FTarlet/status/1219205962160132097
> Ce 18 janvier 2020, Bernard Arnault est devenu lhomme le plus riche du monde avec 117 milliards de $. Contre 76 milliards en mars 2019. Continuez bien  vous serrez la ceinture, citoyens. Vous allez tous bosser quelques annes de plus pour qu'il ne paie pas d'impts.

----------


## Sodium

> Au final, c'est toujours le client qui paye, c'est  dire vous, moi, nous tous !


C'est surtout nous qui payons le fait que les gouvernements rabote inlassablement les services publics, les infrastructure, les retraites pour essayer de pniblement combler le manque  gagner caus par les entreprises ne jouant pas le jeu de contribuer  l'conomie des pays dans lesquels elles font des bnfices.  ::roll::

----------


## CinePhil

> C'est surtout nous qui payons le fait que les gouvernements rabote inlassablement les services publics...


Comment pourrais-tu vivre sans l'tat ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Syndrome de Stockholm puissance 10 !  ::roll:: 

Ce pays communiste est foutu !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment pourrais-tu vivre sans l'tat ?


Les services publics comportent l'Arme, la Police, la Gendarmerie, les Sapeurs-pompiers, la justice, le Rseau Ferr, etc. Donc on ne peut pas s'en passer.

Les coles publics, les hpitaux publics, la scurit sociale, etc, sont bien utile pour ceux qui ne sont pas riche.
Dans plein d'autres pays des famille se sont ruin  cause d'un problme de sant (parce que leur assurance/mutuelle s'est arrang pour ne pas payer).
En France tu peux tre pauvre, t'auras un accs gratuit  la chimio pour ton cancer.  :+1: 

Quand on a la chance d'avoir un travail qui paie bien et pas de problme de sant c'est facile de critiquer les services publics. Mais il faut penser  ceux qui n'ont pas autant de chance.
En France un enfant qui vient d'une famille trs modeste, peut aller jusqu'au Master si a lui dit, parce qu'il touchera des bourses et chaque anne l'inscription sera gratuite (collge, lyce, fac).

===
Bon aprs il y a peut-tre des conomies  faire quelque part... Mais les gouvernements PS/UMP/LREM ont un mauvais sens des priorits.

----------


## CinePhil

> En France tu peux tre pauvre, t'auras un accs gratuit  la chimio pour ton cancer.


" la vrit, le mot gratuit appliqu aux services publics renferme le plus grossier et, jose dire, le plus puril des sophismes. "
Frdric Bastiat - Les Harmonies conomiques - Chapitre 17, Services privs, service public




> Bon aprs il y a peut-tre des conomies  faire quelque part...


Oui, et pas qu'un peu !

Comment font les pays qui ne consacrent pas 57% de leur PIB  la dpense publique et qui pourtant sont plus performants conomiquement, ont moins de chmage... ?

Pas sr qu'il y ait davantage de SDF ou de pauvres en Suisse,  Singapour,  Hong-Kong... bref, dans les pays en tte des classements sur la libert (pas le temps de chercher les chiffres maintenant). J'ai plutt l'impression que plus on dpense d'argent public, plus a se dgrade dans ce pays. L'URSS s'est effondre  61% de dpenses publics sur PIB. La France n'en est plus trs loin.

Ce pays est foutu !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Aprs l'apaisement des tensions avec la France, l'administration Trump menace dsormais de reprsailles la Grande-Bretagne*
*si elle venait  appliquer sa taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique * 

Vote en juillet, la taxe franaise de 3 % sur les revenus gnrs par les entreprises technologiques, dite _taxe GAFA_, sapplique aux socits, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, qui ralisent un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros au niveau mondial et de plus de 25 millions deuros sur le sol franais, dans le cadre de leurs activits numriques.

L'impt franais vise les recettes plutt que les profits, qui sont souvent dclars par les gants de la technologie dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, dans une pratique qui a mis les gouvernements en colre. En juillet, Donald Trump navait pas tard  menacer de taxer les vins franais en reprsailles  la taxe numrique franaise publie alors deux jours plus tt, juge comme destine principalement aux grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines par le prsident amricain. La taxe devrait s'appliquer rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019, ce qui, selon le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce extrieur (USTR), remet en question son quit.

En guise de reprsailles  cette taxe, dbut dcembre, le gouvernement amricain a menac d'imposer des droits de douane allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars de produits d'importations en provenance de France, notamment  le vin, le champagne, les sacs  main de luxe, le fromage qui sont imports aux USA. Il faut dire que l'USTR a dclar dans un rapport que son enqute en vertu de l'article 301 avait conclu que l'impt franais tait  incompatible avec les principes dominants de la politique fiscale internationale et constituait un fardeau inhabituel pour les entreprises amricaines concernes .

Pourtant, quelques jours plus tard, malgr le risque d'une raction similaire, le Premier ministre britannique Boris Johnson a dclar quil comptait bien instaurer en Grande-Bretagne une nouvelle taxe sur les gants du numrique, essentiellement des groupes amricains.




 Au sujet de la taxe sur les services numriques, je pense que nous devons regarder lactivit des grandes entreprises du numrique et les normes revenus quils ralisent dans ce pays et le montant des impts quils paient , a dclar le Premier ministre britannique mardi soir au sommet de l'OTAN.  Nous devons rgler a. Elles doivent fournir une contribution plus juste , a-t-il ajout.

Dans son programme pour les lections lgislatives du 12 dcembre en Grande-Bretagne, le Parti conservateur de Boris Johnson sest engag  mettre en place une taxe sur les services numriques fournis par des groupes comme Google, Facebook ou Amazon. Cette taxe viserait les entreprises ralisant un chiffre daffaires annuel dau moins 500 millions de livres (prs de 590 millions deuros) dans le monde. Elle consisterait en un prlvement de 2 % sur les revenus tirs de leur activit auprs des consommateurs britanniques  partir davril 2020. 

*La France et les USA choisissent la voie de l'apaisement, la Grande-Bretagne dsormais dans le collimateur US*

Seulement voil : en dbut de mois, Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances, avait annonc que la France et les tats-Unis se donnaient deux semaines pour trouver un compromis sur la taxation des gants du Web. Aprs un entretien tlphonique survenu entre Emmanuel Macron et Donald Trump, le prsident franais a dclar quil a eu une  excellente discussion  avec le prsident amricain Donald Trump sur la taxe numrique et a ajout que les deux pays  vont travailler ensemble sur un bon accord pour viter toute escalade des tarifs .

Selon une source diplomatique franaise, les deux dirigeants  se sont mis daccord pour donner une chance  aux ngociations afin dviter  une guerre commerciale qui ne serait bnfique  personne . Ils ont convenu de calmer le jeu jusqu la fin de lanne 2020, a dclar la source diplomatique franaise, et de poursuivre les ngociations  lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur la taxe numrique pendant cette priode. En clair, la France a dcid de retarder l'application de cette loi jusqu' la fin de cette anne, le temps de trouver un compromis dans le cadre de lOCDE. Encore une fois, Macron a rappel que si un accord international sur la fiscalit numrique est conclu dans le cadre de lOCDE, il remplacerait immdiatement la taxe franaise. Et dans un prcdent accord, Macron a prcis que les entreprises qui se seraient dj acquittes de leurs impts sur la base de la taxe franaise pourraient bnficier dune compensation sil existait un prjudice avec la nouvelle taxe obtenue dans le cadre de lOCDE.


Cette fois-ci, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, a averti que les exportateurs britanniques pourraient s'attendre  un traitement similaire si Johnson persiste avec la taxe sur les services numriques, qui, selon Washington, pnalise injustement des entreprises comme Google, Amazon et Facebook.

La taxe devrait entrer en vigueur en avril,  raison de 2 % des revenus des moteurs de recherche, des plateformes de mdias sociaux et des marchs en ligne qui tirent de la valeur des utilisateurs britanniques. S'adressant au Wall Street Journal lors du Forum conomique mondial de Davos, en Suisse, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor a dclar que la trve avec Emmanuel Macron tait  le dbut d'une solution  et a appel la Grande-Bretagne et l'Italie  suspendre des plans similaires.

 Sinon, ils se retrouveront confronts aux tarifs du prsident Trump , a dclar Mnuchin.  Nous aurons des conversations similaires avec eux .

Downing Street a clairement indiqu qu'elle considrait un accord international sur le traitement fiscal des revenus provenant des technologies Web comme la solution  long terme au problme. Mais le porte-parole officiel de Boris Johnson n'a donn aucune indication que le Royaume-Uni se prpare  reculer sur l'introduction de la taxe face aux pressions amricaines.

 Nous sommes pleinement engags dans des discussions internationales pour relever les dfis que la numrisation pose pour la fiscalit , a dclar le porte-parole du Premier ministre.  Notre prfrence va pour une solution globale approprie et pour abroger notre taxe sur les services numriques une fois celle-ci en place. Nous avons men de nombreuses consultations sur notre taxe sur les services numriques et nous avons cherch  la concevoir de manire proportionne .

S'exprimant sur la taxe sur les services numriques avant la visite de Trump  Londres le mois dernier, Boris Johnson a mis en garde contre une  guerre commerciale , mais a dclar qu'il pensait qu'il fallait trouver un moyen de garantir aux gants de la technologie une  contribution plus quitable   la fiscalit.  Je pense que nous devons examiner les oprations des grandes entreprises numriques et les normes revenus qu'elles ralisent au Royaume-Uni et le montant de la taxe qu'elles paient , a dclar le Premier ministre en dcembre.  Nous devons rgler cela. Ils doivent apporter une contribution plus quitable .

Source : The Independent

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette situation ?

----------


## Sodium

> Comment font les pays qui ne consacrent pas 57% de leur PIB  la dpense publique et qui pourtant sont plus performants conomiquement, ont moins de chmage... ?


Exemples de pays consacrant ayant moins de dpenses publiques n'ayant pas plus de pauvret que la France et ne reposant pas sur l'optimisation fiscale ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> " la vrit, le mot gratuit appliqu aux services publics renferme le plus grossier et, jose dire, le plus puril des sophismes. "


Je m'en fous de la smantique (je suis anti-smantique ^^). Peut-tre que le mot "gratuit"  n'est pas le plus adapt. En tout cas en France un sans abris peut avoir accs  une opration chirurgicale (thoriquement).
Un drap pos  mme le sol :  l'hpital parisien Lariboisire, les lits manquent pour les mres sans-abri (les hpitaux sont saturs)




> Comment font les pays qui ne consacrent pas 57% de leur PIB  la dpense publique et qui pourtant sont plus performants conomiquement, ont moins de chmage... ?


Ouais ben en France il y a trop de fonctionnaires, peut-tre au niveau des dputs, snateurs, ministres, et des trucs de ce genre. (par contre les indemnits que touchent les maires dans les petits villages n'est pas un problme)
Il doit y avoir moyen de faire plus de boulots avec moins de personnel. Le systme n'est pas du tout optimis. Mais tous les fonctionnaires ne sont pas inutile.




> Pas sr qu'il y ait davantage de SDF ou de pauvres en Suisse,  Singapour,  Hong-Kong...


Ce n'est pas une question de nombre, c'est une question de traitement, par exemple en France aprs le chmage t'as le RSA, a n'existe peut-tre pas partout au monde.
En France si tu n'as pas de revenu tu peux quand mme avoir accs aux soins. Ce qui n'est pas le cas partout.




> L'URSS s'est effondre  61% de dpenses publics sur PIB. La France n'en est plus trs loin.


Ce n'est peut-tre pas la principale cause de la chute de l'URSS...




> Ce pays est foutu !


Si tu n'es pas content, tu peux toujours foutre le camp. Il y a plein d'autres pays, tu peux aller  Hong-Kong si a te dit.

Le monde est foutu, les autres pays ne vont pas mieux...
Au bout d'un moment il faut avoir le sens des priorits, *actuellement le problme principale c'est la situation de la finance mondiale*, les banques vont extrmement mal, les tats sont surendetts, etc. L'conomie va trs mal.
Aprs il y a d'autres problmes comme le changement climatique ou ce genre de chose.
Le fait qu'il y ait trop de fonctionnaires en France, parce que le systme est mal gr ce n'est pas une urgence absolue.

Petite news du jour, pour montrer que l'conomie va mal partout :
Italie : les surdiplms, au chmage, deviennent boueurs



> En Italie, 4 diplms sur 10 ne trouvent pas de travail sur les trois ans qui suivent l'obtention de leur diplme, si bien qu'ils se ruent sur les seuls postes disponibles, mme s'ils ne correspondent pas du tout  leur formation. Dans le sud du pays,  Barletta, le chmage bat des records. Un concours proposant 13 emplois d'boueurs a t pris d'assaut par des jeunes surdiplms.





> Cette fois-ci, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, a averti que les exportateurs britanniques pourraient s'attendre  un traitement similaire si Johnson persiste avec la taxe sur les services numriques, qui, selon Washington, pnalise injustement des entreprises comme Google, Amazon et Facebook.
> 
> La taxe devrait entrer en vigueur en avril,  raison de 2% des revenus des moteurs de recherche, des plateformes de mdias sociaux et des marchs en ligne qui tirent de la valeur des utilisateurs britanniques. S'adressant au Wall Street Journal lors du Forum conomique mondial de Davos, en Suisse,* le secrtaire amricain au Trsor a dclar que la trve avec Emmanuel Macron tait  le dbut d'une solution  et a appel la Grande-Bretagne et l'Italie  suspendre des plans similaires.*


Le gouvernement US ne rigole pas quand il est question de dfendre des grosses entreprises US.

----------


## el_slapper

> Comment pourrais-tu vivre sans l'tat ?


Sans l'tat et son financement des services de sant(aussi imparfait soit-il), mon fils serait mort quelques jours aprs sa naissance.




> Ce pays communiste est foutu !


Les mots ont un sens. Communisme signifie "mise en commun des moyens de production" (sous entendu de production de richesse). Certains le sont en effet, mais l'immense majorit sont aux mains dintrts privs(ce que je ne dplore pas - dans la plupart des cas. Pas tous). Ta caricature est d'une imprcision remarquable.

----------


## Sodium

De toute faon, Cinephil c'est soit un immense troll, soit un actionnaire du CAC 40, soit un ado de 16 ans pas bien malin qui n'a encore jamais t confront  la ralit du monde du travail.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon, Cinephil c'est soit un immense troll, soit c'est un actionnaire du CAC 40, soit c'est un ado de 16 ans pas bien malin qui n'a encore jamais t confront  la ralit du monde du travail.


Ou alors, c'est un ado de 16, fils d'un actionnaire du CAC 40, qui vient troller ici parce qu'il sait que son avenir est tout trac et qu'il s'ennuie ferme  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

Ca peut galement tre le jumeau malfique nolibral de Ryu2000.

----------


## CinePhil

Je suis simplement un dfenseur de la libert et du droit naturel, bande de collectivistes !

----------


## gandalflemaia

> Je suis simplement un dfenseur de la libert et du droit naturel, bande de collectivistes !


Tu sembles tre un fan de Linux, du logiciel libre... "bande de collectivistes" tu dis... non rien en fait, je faisais que passer. C'tait marrant, merci.  ::aie::

----------


## CinePhil

Et alors ?




> Le collectivisme est une idologie qui vise  imposer une forme d'organisation sociale, politique et conomique dont la lgitimit du pouvoir se trouve dans une collectivit. La doctrine collectiviste a comme dnominateur commun les diffrents rgimes autoritaires qui ont comme objectif systmatique le dnigrement et l'anantissement de toute forme d'individualisme.


Source  lire : https://www.wikiberal.org/wiki/Collectivisme

Donc confondre collectivisme et association d'individus volontaires pour produire quelque chose en commun ou dpot volontaire de son propre travail en accs libre  tous... effectivement, c'est drle !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sodium

Sauf qu'une entreprise n'est pas un individu c'est... ben une entreprise.

En permettant aux entreprises de ne pas reverser ce qu'elles doivent, on cre un manque a gagner pour la collectivit, donc une perte de libert pour les individus qui deviennent prcaires.

Moins de budget allou  l'ducation par exemple, c'est moins d'tudiants qui peuvent entreprendre les tudes souhaites.

Des allocations chmage limites et un SMIC bas, c'est moins de libert pour les individus qui deviennent dpendants d'une situation prcaire et ne peuvent rien entreprendre pour en sortir.

----------


## rawsrc

> c'est moins de libert pour les individus qui deviennent dpendants d'une situation prcaire et ne peuvent rien entreprendre pour en sortir.


Euh, tout le systme tient les gens par la dette...
Regarde autour de toi, de plus en plus de gens s'endettent pour une vie entire, voire plus maintenant. C'est juste effarant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Euh, tout le systme tient les gens par la dette...
> Regarde autour de toi, de plus en plus de gens s'endettent pour une vie entire, voire plus maintenant. C'est juste effarant.


Le jour o a ptera, la crise des subprimes sera du pipi de chat,  ct...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Regarde autour de toi, de plus en plus de gens s'endettent pour une vie entire, voire plus maintenant. C'est juste effarant.


En parlant de dette, a me rappelle quelque chose :
Le tsunami de la dette pourrait bouleverser lconomie mondiale



> Zero Hedge rapporte que, dici la fin de lanne, la dette mondiale sera  peu prs quivalente  330% du PIB mondial, un record.
> 
> Avec une dette dpassant la croissance dune telle marge, nous approchons rapidement du jour du Jugement Dernier. Et quand ce jour arrivera, cela pourrait tre dsastreux.
> 
> Rickards : Cest une crise mondiale catastrophique de la dette qui attend de se produire.
> World Bank Warns "Wave Of Debt" Could Unleash Historic Crisis, Crush The Global Economy
> Global Waves of Debt: Causes and Consequences


Il parait que la dette des mnages a augment parce que les taux des prts immobiliers a baiss et les gens ont investi dans l'immobilier. a reste raisonnable de s'endetter pour acheter une maison ou un appartement, au final rembourser le prt c'est un peu comme payer un gros loyer.
Ce qui est de la folie c'est les prts  la consommation, certains font des prts pour s'acheter un iPhone, un objectif d'appareil photo ou partir en vacances  :8O:  ::(:  Et l c'est n'importe quoi... Ce n'est pas une dcision raisonnable.

----------


## Sodium

> Euh, tout le systme tient les gens par la dette...
> Regarde autour de toi, de plus en plus de gens s'endettent pour une vie entire, voire plus maintenant. C'est juste effarant.


En quoi est-ce que cela contredit mes propos ?

Justement, l'endettement  vie c'est l'obligation de rester cloisonn sur un point gographique (mme s'il pourri) et de tout faire pour garder son job (surtout s'il est mal pay, pnible et que l'on t'y traite comme de la merde).

Quel est le gain en libert du systme nolibral  part pour une trs petite niche ?

----------


## rawsrc

> En quoi est-ce que cela contredit mes propos ?


T'inquite, je ne sous-entends pas de contradiction.
Juste que le systme est fait de manire  enchaner 99% des individus qui le composent toute une vie durant. Et le pire ce qu'on arrive  trouver a normal.

----------


## Sodium

Pardon, j'avais mal compris.

Non, le vrai pire c'est que le systme a russi  focaliser l'attention du public sur les quelques milliards (voir millions parfois) que cotent les chmeurs, les bnficiaires du RSA, les migrants plutt que sur les 25  100 milliards qui partent dans les paradis fiscaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> focaliser l'attention du public


Il y a aussi les histoires des manifestations des employs de la SNCF et de ce genre de service. (ils ont des mtiers stratgique alors ils sont plus syndiqu que la moyenne)
Les mdias ne donnent jamais les rels causent des grves,  chaque fois on nous fait croire qu'ils se battent pour prserver des privilges, alors qu'en ralit souvent ils se battent pour prserver des services publics, a concerne tous les franais, ils ont fait grve contre la privatisation de la SNCF, contre le rforme des retraites, etc. Mais  chaque fois on essaie de les faire passer pour des branleurs qui partent en retraite trop tt.

La SNCF achte de la pub dans les journaux, les journaux ont besoin de cet argent pour survivre, donc les journaux sont sympa avec les propritaires de la SNCF pour qu'elle continue  acheter de la pub.




> les chmeurs, les bnficiaires du RSA


La plupart du temps ils prfreraient bosser. Ne pas travailler c'est rarement un choix, survivre au RSA ce n'est pas une sincure.
Bon  la limite il y a le cas o tu gagnes moins en travaillant et en faisant garder ton enfant qu'en restant  la maison. Les salaires sont bas, faire garder son enfant cote cher.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est surtout nous qui payons le fait que les gouvernements rabote inlassablement les services publics, les infrastructure, les retraites pour essayer de pniblement combler le manque  gagner caus par les entreprises ne jouant pas le jeu de contribuer  l'conomie des pays dans lesquels elles font des bnfices.


Ce n'est pas en taxant les GAFA de 10 milliards par an que l'tat et ses caisses de retraites seront mieux grs. Pensez donc, 57% en prlvements obligatoire, 100% de dettes publiques, les services publics qui ne marchent plus, une arme qui peut  peine mobiliser quelques hommes au Mali, mais l'ennemi ce sont les gafa et les salauds de riches.
La seule question que l'on devrait se poser est, o passe tout cet argent.

----------


## Sodium

Ouep, tu as srement raison, le gouvernement rduit tous les services publics pour payer les vacances les ministres, heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi ayant toutes les comptences requises pour grer les finances d'un pays de 70 millions d'habitants, quand te nommera-t-on enfin ministre des finances  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas en taxant les GAFA de 10 milliards par an que l'tat et ses caisses de retraites seront mieux grs.


Ils utilisent des failles dans le systme pour faire de l'optimisation fiscale, ils masquent lgalement leur bnfices, ce n'est pas trs fair-play.
Perso je n'ai pas une maison mre au Pays-Bas ou en Irlande, je paie mes impts normalement.

Mme aux USA les entreprises paient des impts :
Apple va payer 38 milliards de dollars dimpt aux Etats-Unis sur ses bnfices  ltranger




> 100% de dettes publiques


Plein de pays sont endett  100% ou plus.
La dette amricaine au-dessus de 100% du PIB (2011)
National debt of the United States



> The ratio is higher if the total national debt is used, by adding the "intragovernmental debt" to the "debt held by the public." For example, on April 29, 2016, debt held by the public was approximately $13.84 trillion or about 76% of GDP. Intra-governmental holdings stood at $5.35 trillion, giving a combined total public debt of $19.19 trillion. U.S. GDP for the previous 12 months was approximately $18.15 trillion,* for a total debt to GDP ratio of approximately 106%*


Aprs a dpend comment on compte, y'en a qui disent que la dette US atteindra 100% du PIB en 2028.
Nous sommes trs loin d'tre dans l'tat catastrophique du Japon.




> les services publics qui ne marchent plus


Soit on baisse leur budget, soit on les privatises donc forcment qu'ils vont fonctionner moins bien...




> mais l'ennemi ce sont les gafa et les salauds de riches.


Le gouvernement grappille partout, ils ont cr ou augment des taxes partout (taxe soda, taxe carburant, etc).
Il y a tellement de taxes que a a cr le mouvement des gilets jaunes, les gens bossent et on du mal  vivre car tout leur argent par dans les taxes et impts.
On a dtruit la classe moyenne avec des taxes, elle ne peut plus payer plus, alors que des grosses multinationales s'arrangent pour viter l'impt.




> La seule question que l'on devrait se poser est, o passe tout cet argent.


Une grosse partie est pass dans les intrts de la dette :
A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?
Si les banques avaient prt  un taux plus bas ou si depuis les annes 1970 les gouvernements successifs n'a pas tous vote des budget dficitaire, a irait peut-tre mieux.









Aujourd'hui le problme est international, peu de pays ne sont pas surendetts.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Nous sommes trs loin d'tre dans l'tat catastrophique du Japon.


Les japonais tiennent leur dette ... mais a quel prix ? Des socits  la botte chinoise ou US ...  ::?:

----------


## Sodium

Le Japon tient malgr une dette norme parce qu'il doit sa dette  des cranciers japonais, qui n'ont aucun intrt  ce que le pays sombre dans la faillite, contrairement aux pays europens qui sont obligs de contracter des dettes prives.

Ce n'est pas un problme majeur en soi d'avoir de la dette, un pays n'est pas une entreprise. L'austrit budgetaire cre beaucoup plus de problmes qu'elle n'en rsout puisqu'elle limite les investissements publics.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

N'importe quoi la majorit de la dette franaise est due  des franais.

Bref encore une fois vous parlez sans connaitre votre sujet, je parie que vous avez blind vos assurances vies comme de bons pigeons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Japon tient malgr une dette norme parce qu'il doit sa dette  des cranciers japonais


C'est de moins en moins vrai.
Les japonais ont de moins en moins d'pargne, ils vont devoir bosser au moins jusqu' 70 ans, la situation est beaucoup plus grave que ce que vous croyez.
Olivier Delamarche: On nous dit rgulirement que la dette japonaise est dtenue par les japonais eux-mmes Cest faux !



> Alors autre chose, ne croyez pas ce que quelques conomistes nous racontent rgulirement comme quoi on sen fout de la dette japonaise puisquelle est dtenue par les japonais eux-mmes Cest faux ! *Ctait vrai* mais cest faux ! Pourquoi ? Eh bien parce quils nont plus de sous. Et donc, vous avez aujourdhui 40% des japonais qui nont aucune pargne financire ! Donc, interrogez-vous sur le comment vivent-ils ?


Mais effectivement c'est mieux quand le peuple peut acheter des bons du trsor national (ce qui n'est plus trop possible en France).
Au Japon, les coffres-forts pour l'pargne personnelle font recette



> "C'est une question de civilisation et d'ducation: se protger plutt qu'attaquer, viter les pertes plutt que de chercher les profits", explique  l'AFP Kaneko Ito, experte financire pour le site japonais de conseils aux particuliers All About.


En France le taux du livret A est  0,5%, mais dans certains pays c'est un taux ngatif, tu perds de l'argent en l'pargnant.




> Ce n'est pas un problme majeur en soi d'avoir de la dette, un pays n'est pas une entreprise.


Grer un pays comme une entreprise ou pas, c'est une question de philosophie.
Emmanuel Macron fonctionne comme le PDG de lentreprise France, gare  ne pas asphyxier les contre-pouvoirs
Donald Trump avait prvenu, il gre les Etats-Unis comme on gre une entreprise
Quoi qu'il en soit, s'endetter de $10 pour gnrer $1 de PIB c'est une mauvaise faon de grer son entreprise/pays.

Ces pistes rvolutionnaires que la BCE pourrait explorer pour sauver la zone euro de la japonisation




> N'importe quoi la majorit de la dette franaise est due  des franais.


Ouais les franais qui sont au pouvoir depuis 1970 ^^
L on parle de la dette publique, pas de la dette des mnages, ni de la dette des entreprises.
L'tat a vot des budgets dficitaire, aprs il a emprunt  des banques prives, et les intrts taient norme. A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?




> je parie que vous avez blind vos assurances vies comme de bons pigeons.


C'tait un investissement peu risqu, donc c'tait le bon plan. Les gens se disaient qu'ils ne pourraient pas tout perdre en plaant de l'argent dans une assurance vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de ngociations entre les USA et les pays de l'UE :
Les Etats-Unis veulent pouvoir  nouveau exporter du "poulet au chlore" dans l'Union europenne



> *Si vous voulez viter les taxes sur vos voitures, il vous faudra accepter nos poulets (chlors).* C'est en substance le message dlivr par le secrtaire amricain  l'Agriculture, Sonny Perdue. Il a appel, lundi 27 janvier, les Europens  rexaminer leur dcision d'interdire les importations de poulet chlor et de buf aux hormones, au moment o Bruxelles et Washington cherchent  dcrisper leurs relations commerciales.
> 
> Cette demande devrait faire bondir certains Etats membres, o les craintes que des aliments fabriqus selon les normes sanitaires amricaines soient imposs  leurs consommateurs ont dclench des manifestations de masse en 2015. Ce fut le cas notamment en Allemagne, en Autriche et en France.
> 
> La demande amricaine fait suite  *la menace du prsident amricain, Donald Trump, d'imposer des taxes punitives sur les automobiles europennes si Bruxelles et Washington n'avancent pas dans leurs discussions commerciales*, dcides en juillet 2018, qui bloquent sur la question de l'agriculture.


L'Allemagne veut absolument vendre le plus d'Audi, de Mercedes-Benz, de BMW et tout ce que vous voulez aux USA, donc en principe Merkel devrait vouloir accepter la viande au chlore. Aprs il faut voir quel lobby et le plus puissant, celui qui veut de la bonne viande en Allemagne, ou celui qui veut exporter un maximum de voitures.
Normalement Macron devait tre contre la viande lav au chlore, parce qu'en France c'est trs important la qualit de la nourriture, et on ne doit pas vendre tant de Citron et de Peugeot aux USA. Cela dit il y a une histoire de fusion PSA-Fiat Chrysler donc a changera peut-tre les choses...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouep, tu as srement raison, le gouvernement rduit tous les services publics pour payer les vacances les ministres, heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi ayant toutes les comptences requises pour grer les finances d'un pays de 70 millions d'habitants, quand te nommera-t-on enfin ministre des finances


Je ferais certainement mieux que monsieur Lemaire, au moins je sais ce que sont un hectare, un bitcoin et un pourcentage. Et un budget.

Et je ferais certainement mieux que ces petits donneurs des leons qui se complaisent dans le cynisme et la mdiocrit, attitude sans doute inculque par les comdies idiotes au cinma. Qu'en penses tu ?

----------


## Sodium

J'en penses que tu dis absolument n'importe quoi mais ce n'est pas grave  :;): 

Les politiciens prennent de mauvaises dcisions parce qu'ils partent de mauvais postulats, la croissance qui serait forcment un marqueur positif, le chmage qui serait un problme plus urgent  rgler que le bien-tre des travailleurs, la dette qui serait le problme numro un des tats...

Reste que je peux affirmer que tu ferais dans tous les cas bien pires puisque tu n'as aucune comptence dans le domaine. La gouvernance d'un pays c'est comme un programme informatique, tu touches un petit truc qui parat insignifiant et a a d'normes consquences ailleurs. Pour pouvoir les anticiper, il faut une quipe pluridisciplinaire d'experts et mme l c'est limite. Donc le "MOA je saurais ce qu'il faut faire !" est totalement en dehors des ralits.

----------


## bombseb

Mme en y connaissant rien, n'importe qui ferait mieux que les abrutis du gouvernement

----------


## Sodium

Non  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en penses que tu dis absolument n'importe quoi mais ce n'est pas grave


C'est--dire, monsieur Lemaire sait-il ce qu'est un hectare, le bitcoin, un produit en croix ?




> Les politiciens prennent de mauvaises dcisions parce qu'ils partent de mauvais postulats, la croissance qui serait forcment un marqueur positif, le chmage qui serait un problme plus urgent  rgler que le bien-tre des travailleurs, la dette qui serait le problme numro un des tats...


La croissance est un marqueur positif, il signifie qu'on cre d'avantage d'emplois que les gains de productivit et l'volution technique n'en dtruisent. C'est ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, le port du Havre a un site web mais plus de minitel.
Le chmage tue 20,000 personnes en France selon l'Inserm, et cote des dizaines de milliards par an  la collectivit. Si ce n'est pas un problme, qu'est ce donc ? 
Qu'appelles-tu le bien tre des travailleurs, celui de 90% de fonctionnaires de la SNCF partis  la retraite avec le statut de cheminots et bnficiant de 30 ans de retraite grassement pays ? Ou peut-tre est-ce ta boite qui a une mauvaise ambiance, et bien changes-en. Certes ce n'est pas facile quand il n'y a pas de croissance.

En fait ta position est de dire surtout ne faisons rien, serrons les fesses et renouvelons notre confiance a une caste politique qui nous met dans le mur depuis 30 ans. Et c'est pour cela qu'aujourd'hui, le port du Havre n'a plus de minitel mais accueille des containers chinois.
Je me trompe ?




> Reste que je peux affirmer que tu ferais dans tous les cas bien pires puisque tu n'as aucune comptence dans le domaine. La gouvernance d'un pays c'est comme un programme informatique, tu touches un petit truc qui parat insignifiant et a a d'normes consquences ailleurs. Pour pouvoir les anticiper, il faut une quipe pluridisciplinaire d'experts et mme l c'est limite. Donc le "MOA je saurais ce qu'il faut faire !" est totalement en dehors des ralits.


Oui oui, tu affirmes premptoirement beaucoup de choses. Mais nous quand nous faisons du refactoring  grande chelle et des grosses volutions, rien ne casse en dehors du domaine modifi. tonnant non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu n'as aucune comptence dans le domaine.


Macron non plus ! Son job chez Rothschild c'tait d'organiser des rencontres.
LREM voulait faire lire des gens qui ne venaient pas de la politique, ce qui aurait pu bien finir, *il ne devrait pas exister de politicien de carrire*, la politique a devrait tre quelque chose que tu peux faire  un moment de ta vie, entre 2 vrais boulots.
Malheureusement les dputs LREM sont incomptents... (Penser printemps a ne suffit pas apparemment)

Il faudrait crer un systme dans lequel le peuple pourrait s'exprimer. Le peuple n'a pas moyen de pression sur les lus, en thorie la punition si un lu doit c'est de ne pas le rlire, mais en pratique a ne fonctionne pas.

====
Le truc marrant c'est que les partis qui ne sont pas au pouvoir peuvent faire croire qu'ils sont  fond dans l'opposition (alors qu'ils feraient parfois la mme chose si ils taient au pouvoir).
Retraites: Si le prsident avait quelque chose dans le ventre, il dclencherait un rfrendum, dit Mlenchon
LFI, PS, LR... des lus d'opposition lancent un rfrendum d'initiative partage contre la privatisation d'Aroports de Paris

----------


## Sodium

> La croissance est un marqueur positif, il signifie qu'on cre d'avantage d'emplois que les gains de productivit et l'volution technique n'en dtruisent. C'est ce qui fait qu'aujourd'hui, le port du Havre a un site web mais plus de minitel.
> Le chmage tue 20,000 personnes en France selon l'Inserm, et cote des dizaines de milliards par an  la collectivit. Si ce n'est pas un problme, qu'est ce donc ? 
> Qu'appelles-tu le bien tre des travailleurs, celui de 90% de fonctionnaires de la SNCF partis  la retraite avec le statut de cheminots et bnficiant de 30 ans de retraite grassement pays ? Ou peut-tre est-ce ta boite qui a une mauvaise ambiance, et bien changes-en. Certes ce n'est pas facile quand il n'y a pas de croissance.
> 
> En fait ta position est de dire surtout ne faisons rien, serrons les fesses et renouvelons notre confiance a une caste politique qui nous met dans le mur depuis 30 ans. Et c'est pour cela qu'aujourd'hui, le port du Havre n'a plus de minitel mais accueille des containers chinois.
> Je me trompe ?


C'te niveau de populisme bte et mchant. Allez je vais quand-mme rpondre.

La croissance est un marqueur de productivit et de gains financiers. Cela a forcment des rpercussions sur l'environnement et les humains puisqu'on leur demande d'tre de plus en plus productifs pour de moins en moins cher tout en surexploitant les ressources, ce qui met trs srieusement en pril la survie de non civilisations  court terme. La croissance permet de produire plus, pour crer plus de revenus, pour crer plus et consommer plus. C'est ta vision de la puissance absolue de l'espce humaine ? Produire de biens  l'utilit trs relative (exemple de base un SUV pour rouler en ville...) au lieu de produire de la connaissance et de la culture ?

Le taux de chmage augmente de plus en plus et va continuer d'augmenter. Il n'y a pas assez de jobs pour tout le monde, les IA commencent dj  remplacer les humains dans des domaines que l'on pensait rservs aux humains. En outre, forcer les gens  consacrer une norme partie de leur vie au travail est un non-sens, c'est mauvais pour la sant, pour le moral, nous ne sommes pas faits pour cela et a reste une forme d'esclavage moderne. L aussi c'est trs simple,  moins de mettre en place un revenu universel et de rduire fortement le temps de travail, les chiffres du chmage ne vont qu'augmenter de manire exponentielle. Le chmage est un problme parce que notre socit actuelle ne permet pas de subvenir  ses besoins sans travail. Ne pas avoir de travail n'est pas un problme en soi, il y a des tas de choses bien plus intressantes  faire dans la vie que de louer son cerveau et ses bras dans le but d'enrichir des gens.




> LREM voulait faire lire des gens qui ne venaient pas de la politique, ce qui aurait pu bien finir, *il ne devrait pas exister de politicien de carrire*, la politique a devrait tre quelque chose que tu peux faire  un moment de ta vie, entre 2 vrais boulots.


Non, la politique est un mtier en soi. Un chef d'entreprise sait comment faire marcher une entreprise. Un pays n'est pas une entreprise, son but n'est pas de faire des bnfices mais d'assurer la qualit de vie de ses citoyens.

Par ailleurs, c'est dj ce qu'il se passe actuellement. Les multinationales ont bien plus d'influences sur nos vies que nos gouvernements. En ne payant pas d'impts, les multinationales crent d'normes trous dans le budget de l'tat, bien plus que le chmage ou la fraude sociale. Donc les gouvernements doivent mettre en place des mesures de merde pour essayer de compenser en rduisant les services publics.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, la politique est un mtier en soi. Un chef d'entreprise sait comment faire marcher une entreprise.


Qu'entends tu par faire marcher une entreprise? 

Le politique tout comme le chef d'entreprise (ca dpend la taille de l'entreprise).
Ils see font conseiller et ensuite prennent des dcisions sur base de diffrent rapports/tudes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La croissance est un marqueur de productivit et de gains financiers. Cela a forcment des rpercussions sur l'environnement et les humains puisqu'on leur demande d'tre de plus en plus productifs pour de moins en moins cher tout en surexploitant les ressources, ce qui met trs srieusement en pril la survie de non civilisations  court terme.


En effet chercher la croissance  tout prix c'est une mauvaise ide, c'est impossible de toute faon, les ressources sont limites.
Mais le systme fonctionne comme a, il faut toujours plus de croissance, sinon a veut dire qu'on rgresse (dans le systme actuel a fonctionne comme a).
Il va falloir un traumatisme pour que les nations et les peuples acceptent de viser la dcroissance pour sauver l'environnement.

Au bout d'un moment il faut se dire "nous vivons trop bien, il faut se calmer un peu". Il faudra moins consommer dans l'avenir.
On ne peut pas tre 7 milliards  avoir une maison, une voiture lectrique, un nouveau smartphone chaque anne, une tablette, un pc portable, etc.
Soit on choisi d'abaisser nos niveaux de vie, soit a va arriver de force.




> Un chef d'entreprise sait comment faire marcher une entreprise.


Hein ?!
Je ne vois pas le rapport avec mes propos.
Je disais juste que c'tait nul d'tre politicien de carrire, parce que tu fais des magouilles avec tes potes de ton parti pour avoir un poste et profiter de tes privilges.
En 2022 Macron va peut-tre quitter la politique et trouver un vrai job.

Trump gre les USA comme une entreprise et a fonctionne pour eux  :8-): 
Il a plus de chance de faire 2 mandats que Macron.

----------


## rawsrc

> Je disais juste que c'tait nul d'tre politicien de carrire, parce que tu fais des magouilles avec tes potes de ton parti pour avoir un poste et profiter de tes privilges.


Comme disait Coluche: 


> Politicien, a ne dure pas.
> Bien mal acquis ne profite quaprs !


 ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'te niveau de populisme bte et mchant. Allez je vais quand-mme rpondre.


Je suis insensible  la flatterie, mme si ce n'est de l'inversion accusatoire de bas niveau.




> La croissance est un marqueur de productivit et de gains financiers. Cela a forcment des rpercussions sur l'environnement et les humains puisqu'on leur demande d'tre de plus en plus productifs pour de moins en moins cher tout en surexploitant les ressources, ce qui met trs srieusement en pril la survie de non civilisations  court terme.


La civilisation occidentale est certainement menace de dcadence  cause d'une baisse du QI, mais pas par faute d'un catastrophe cologique, quelle ide. Sinon autant aller s'installer  la campagne pour cultiver son pavot. Comme ce brave Yves Cochet qui prtend que des milliards de personnes vont mourir. Effectivement, j'ai fait les comptes et 10 milliards de personnes vont dcder d'ici la fin du sicle: ge, cancers, tagabisme, obsit, mais aussi faim. Visiblement les morts par la faim n'intressent pas Yves, seuls les catastrophes naturelles mais cette cause de dcs est en chute libre depuis 40 ans, et presque sortie des stats.

Mais quel est le rapport avec le fait que les taux d'intrts soient trs bas pour aider l'tat a financer sa dette en spoliant les petits pargnants, et en permettant aux gros de se financer  bas prix pour tout racheter et engager du personnel peu rmunr ?




> La croissance permet de produire plus, pour crer plus de revenus, pour crer plus et consommer plus. C'est ta vision de la puissance absolue de l'espce humaine ? Produire de biens  l'utilit trs relative (exemple de base un SUV pour rouler en ville...) au lieu de produire de la connaissance et de la culture ?


Je ne sais pas ce que la "puissance absolue de l'espce humaine" signifie, tu veux sans doute parler du destin de l'homme.

Je suis mieux qu'aprs guerre, mais sans tre obse, merci la croissance. C'est ce qui fait qu'on ne vit plus avec des tickets de rationnement, qu'on ne tire plus les charrues  dos d'homme parce que tous les chevaux sont mort sur le front de l'est, que la Seine Saint Denis n'est plus un bidonville gant. Et heureusement qu'il y a des gains financiers chose que vous semblez honnir, car vous devez tre un bienfaiteur de lhumanit et prfrez travailler gratuitement.
Ces gains servent justement a compenser les pertes car monter une entreprise c'est comme de jouer au casino, un jour on perd un jour on gagne.
Aprs si vous tes heureux  jouer les gardes frontires en chine maoste,  lire Sartre, avoir votre bol de riz quotidien, et ventuellement crire un roman sur les aventures amoureuses et patriotiques de tel ou tel gnral de l'arme populaire de libration, et que vous appelez cela de la culture, libre  vous.




> Le taux de chmage augmente de plus en plus et va continuer d'augmenter. Il n'y a pas assez de jobs pour tout le monde, les IA commencent dj  remplacer les humains dans des domaines que l'on pensait rservs aux humains. En outre, forcer les gens  consacrer une norme partie de leur vie au travail est un non-sens, c'est mauvais pour la sant, pour le moral, nous ne sommes pas faits pour cela et a reste une forme d'esclavage moderne. L aussi c'est trs simple,  moins de mettre en place un revenu universel et de rduire fortement le temps de travail, les chiffres du chmage ne vont qu'augmenter de manire exponentielle. Le chmage est un problme parce que notre socit actuelle ne permet pas de subvenir  ses besoins sans travail. Ne pas avoir de travail n'est pas un problme en soi, il y a des tas de choses bien plus intressantes  faire dans la vie que de louer son cerveau et ses bras dans le but d'enrichir des gens.


Si l'IA est tellement destructive d'emploi, pourquoi la France a un taux de chmage aussi lev depuis 1970. Les moteurs d'infrences n'taient pas trs rpandus  l'poque, plutt une curiosit universitaire. Et comment la Chine a t'elle pu crer 350 millions d'emplois en 30 ans ? c'est 7 fois la masse de main d'oeuvre inemploye en europe. Serions nous plus cons que les chinois ? plus cons que Deng Xiaoping certainement.
Oui on peut aller au ski et jouer du piano, il n'empche que nous ne sommes pas tous cheminots, employs au ministre de la culture, dlgus syndical ou snateur et devons bien travailler pour payer leurs salaires.

----------


## Sodium

Allez, un bon petit rpublicain amricain, avec le rapprochement automatique entre socit plus galitaire et communisme sus Mao. Il faut de tout comme on dit  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si l'IA est tellement destructive d'emploi, pourquoi la France a un taux de chmage aussi lev depuis 1970.


Il doit y avoir une erreur dans la phrase.
Si vous pensez que le chmage est bas en France, c'est faux, mme dans les statistiques truqus de l'Insee (en ralit le chmage est beaucoup plus lev qu'on essaie de nous faire croire) :


L'automatisation n'est pas encore arriv, ok on a vir 2, 3 employs de McDonald's pour les remplacer par des bornes, les employs d'Amazon sont aid par des robots, dans les grandes surfaces les clients peuvent utiliser des caisses eux-mme, dans les usines ont commence  utiliser des robots au lieu d'utiliser des chinois, mais ce n'est que le balbutiement de l'automatisation.
Et de toute faon mme sans automatisation le chmage va continuer d'augmenter, parce que c'est la crise conomique, la situation va continuer de se dgrader pendant longtemps. La finance a fait n'importe quoi on ne s'en sortira pas. Les banques sont  deux doigts de la faillite, a finira par seffondrer un jour. Les banques centrales injectent des centaines de milliards, mais a ne fait que retarder l'invitable.




> Et comment la Chine a t'elle pu crer 350 millions d'emplois en 30 ans ?


La Chine ne va pas se porter aussi bien ternellement. Tout ce qui monte doit redescendre.
L'conomie chinois tourne moins bien qu'il y a quelque annes.




> Serions nous plus cons que les chinois ?


La Chine est excellente dans certains domaines, c'est toujours l'usine du monde (mme si a ralentit gentiment depuis quelques annes), mais maintenant ils sont fort pour crer des choses (Huawei vend plus de smartphones qu'Apple par exemple).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Allez, un bon petit rpublicain amricain, avec le rapprochement automatique entre socit plus galitaire et communisme sus Mao. Il faut de tout comme on dit


Rat, c'est de Franoise Dolto, _la cause des adolescents_ aux dition Robert Laffont (1988). Elle parlait dj du grave problme caus par un systme ducatif sclros et attirant trop de mdiocres, et de son idal du garde-frontire chinois. L'analogie m'a apparut approprie.
Une socit sans croissance, reste au temps des annes 50, a besoin de gardes frontires pour protger son monde paradisiaque, ses paysans tractants la charrue  la main, ses enfants dans les briqueteries, ses femmes dans les usines textiles. Une vraie socit galitaire, maoste parce Deng Xiaoping quelle horreur, je ne vois pas ce que vous lui reprocher.

Mais bon, quelle ide de rclamer une socit galitaire, des taux dintrts bas tout en vouant aux gmonies les comptences conomiques du trs honorable ministre de notre petit timonier. Nous ne sommes pas  une contradiction prt. J'ai une amie, socialiste elle aussi comme vous  ::lol:: , qui ne rve que d'un destin pour son fils an, qu'il devienne inspecteur de impts.
J'adore cette amie mais on comprend aussi bien pourquoi ce pays est dans un tat de pourrissement avanc.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Rat, c'est de Franoise Dolto, _la cause des adolescents_ aux dition Robert Laffont (1988). Elle parlait dj du grave problme caus par un systme ducatif sclros et attirant trop de mdiocres, et de son idal du garde-frontire chinois. L'analogie m'a apparut approprie.
> Une socit sans croissance, reste au temps des annes 50, a besoin de gardes frontires pour protger son monde paradisiaque, ses paysans tractants la charrue  la main, ses enfants dans les briqueteries, ses femmes dans les usines textiles. Une vraie socit galitaire, maoste parce Deng Xiaoping quelle horreur, je ne vois pas ce que vous lui reprocher.
> 
> Mais bon, quelle ide de rclamer une socit galitaire, des taux dintrts bas tout en vouant aux gmonies les comptences conomiques du trs honorable ministre de notre petit timonier. Nous ne sommes pas  une contradiction prt. J'ai une amie, socialiste elle aussi comme vous , qui ne rve que d'un destin pour son fils an, qu'il devienne inspecteur de impts.
> J'adore cette amie mais on comprend aussi bien pourquoi ce pays est dans un tat de pourrissement avanc.


J'avoue le rve chinois est tellement mieux <3 

C'est vrai tu peux disparatre comme par magie du jour au lendemain, un spectacle au quotidien !

En plus ils sont pas du tout corrompu leurs dirigeants c'est tip top !

Et t'as le choix entre respirer la mort (coronavirus) ou la mort (pollution), quelle joie !

Allez je vous propose tous d'aller dmnager dans ce pays paradisiaque ! Je vous paie les billets gogogo !

----------


## alexetgus

Rien de tel qu'un sujet politique pour rveiller tout le monde !  ::aie:: 
Et a reste "zen", c'est surprenant ! Ou la modration est efficace ?

----------


## Sodium

> Rat, c'est de Franoise Dolto, _la cause des adolescents_ aux dition Robert Laffont (1988). Elle parlait dj du grave problme caus par un systme ducatif sclros et attirant trop de mdiocres, et de son idal du garde-frontire chinois. L'analogie m'a apparut approprie.


Franoise Dolto tait une psychanalyste (discipline reconnue depuis longtemps comme inefficace voir dangereuse partout dans le monde sauf en France) et c'est illustre par de nombreux crits considrant que si des enfants sont abuss sexuellement ou violents, c'est de leur faute, et qu'ils sont parfois demandeurs. Tu as de bonnes rfrences  ::roll:: 

Enfin bon, si tu idalises le march du travail chinois, tu es peut-tre pour les abus sur mineurs, on ne sait jamais  :;): 




> Nous ne sommes pas  une contradiction prt. J'ai une amie, socialiste elle aussi comme vous , qui ne rve que d'un destin pour son fils an, qu'il devienne inspecteur de impts.


Je ne suis pas socialiste, ils ne sont pas de gauche.

----------


## alexetgus

Rooooh !
Plus de SSL de bout en bout pour *ddoumeche* ! Voil, non mais !  ::aie:: 
Et pareil pour *Sodium* !

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> psychanalyste (discipline reconnue depuis longtemps comme inefficace voir dangereuse


Dangereuse ?
La psychanalyse c'est juste pour occuper les riches en bonne sant, mais ce n'est pas dangereux.

A qui Freud conseille-t-il la psychanalyse ?



> Freud nous  fait savoir ,- nous dit M. Onfray-  que la psychanalyse est dconseille pour les personnages confus, les dpressifs mlancoliques, les gens dont la constitution est dgnre, les patients dpourvus de sens moral, les patients sans  intelligence, les individus qui ont pass la cinquantaine, et les anorexiques hystriques.
> (...)
> A cela on ajoutera que pour les pauvres (quil juge personnes de peu de valeur et peu volues ), le rejet cynique de Freud est  sans appel car, outre quils nauraient pas largent pour le payer  :  les pauvres obligs de gagner leur vie ont moins le temps de se rfugier dans la nvrose le nvros pauvre ne peut que trs difficilement se dbarrasser de sa nvrose ;  ne lui rend-elle pas, en effet, dans la lutte pour la vie, de signals services ? Le profit secondaire quil en tire est trs considrable. La piti que les hommes refusaient  sa misre matrielle, il la revendique maintenant au nom de sa nvrose, et se libre de lobligation de lutter par le travail contre sa pauvret.   il est pauvre, il est nvros et la nvrose lui  permet plus facilement de supporter sa pauvret et sa misre.
> 
> Bref, on laura compris, de la fin du XIXme  la premire moiti du XXme sicle,  avec les 450 euros que prenait S. Freud pour une heure de divan,  pendant laquelle il laissait sommeiller son inconscient,  *la russite du traitement ntait assure que pour des riches en bonne sant.*

----------


## Sodium

La psychanalyse, entre autre, a :

 envoie des enfants autistes en asile loin de leurs parents parce qu'ils seraient responsables d'un traumatisme (on sait aujourd'hui que c'est en grande partie gntique) convainc les parents qu'ils ont envie de coucher avec leurs enfants et vice-versa fait surgir de faux souvenirs, souvent d'abus sexuels, par suggestion avec les consquences qu'on peut imaginer forme des professionnels incomptents car beaucoup de facults de psycho en France sont gres par des psychanalystes

Une personne souffrant de dpression grave va galement souffrir drastiquement d'une absence de soins adapts par des techniques ayant fait leurs preuves exprimentalement, contrairement  la psychanalyse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> convainc les parents qu'ils ont envie de coucher avec leurs enfants et vice-versa


Ouais c'est vrai que Freud a invers le truc, il y avait des histoires d'incestes autour de lui et il a fait croire que les enfants avaient envie de coucher avec des adultes.
En ralit les petites filles n'ont pas envie de coucher avec leur pre et les petits garons n'ont pas envie de coucher avec leur mre.

Pourquoi Freud a menti sur la sexualit



> Concernant Le crpuscule d'une idole, je renvoie  la lettre ouverte qu'Olivier Maurel adressa Michel Onfray et  laquelle je souscris totalement. Olivier Maurel reproche trs justement  Michel Onfray son aveuglement sur le rle, pourtant vident et largement dnonc par dautres, jou par Freud et les psychanalystes dans la dissimulation des agressions sexuelles incestueuses.





> fait surgir de faux souvenirs, souvent d'abus sexuels, par suggestion avec les consquences qu'on peut imaginer


J'ai entendu des tmoignages de femmes qui disaient "sur le moment j'tais consentante mais rtrospectivement je ne le suis plus", mais je ne pense pas que ce soit li  la psychanalyse...




> forme des professionnels incomptents car beaucoup de facults de psycho en France sont gres par des psychanalystes


Les psychiatres et les psychologues sont form sur quelque chose de plus srieux que la psychanalyse. Les profs sont peut-tre souvent fan de Freud, mais quand mme.
Pour tre psychanalyste il n'y a pas besoin de faire d'tudes.

----------


## Sodium

> J'ai entendu des tmoignages de femmes qui disaient "sur le moment j'tais consentante mais rtrospectivement je ne le suis plus", mais je ne pense pas que ce soit li  la psychanalyse...


La suggestion c'est faire ressortir des souvenirs qui n'existent pas. Rgulirement, les interrogatoires de police mnent des personnes  croire qu'elles ont commis alors qu'elles sont innocentes. Alors imagine une personne dpressive  qui l'on suggre qu'elle a srement t agresse sexuellement dans la petite enfance.




> Les psychiatres et les psychologues sont form sur quelque chose de plus srieux que la psychanalyse. Les profs sont peut-tre souvent fan de Freud, mais quand mme.


Les tudes en psychologie sont toujours aujourd'hui fortement influences par les thories psychanalytiques - et la psychanalyse ne se limite pas  Freud - en France. Celles-ci font galement rgulirement partie des discours des intellectuels. J'coute rgulirement France culture et je ne compte plus les "comme disait Lacan" qu'on entend. Beaucoup de cursus universitaires sont dirigs par des psychanalystes, il vaut donc mieux viter d'y suggr que Freud et ses disciples disaient principalement de la merde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Franoise Dolto tait une psychanalyste (discipline reconnue depuis longtemps comme inefficace voir dangereuse partout dans le monde sauf en France) et c'est illustre par de nombreux crits considrant que si des enfants sont abuss sexuellement ou violents, c'est de leur faute, et qu'ils sont parfois demandeurs. Tu as de bonnes rfrences


Vraiment ? je n'ai jamais rien lu de tel, dans quel ouvrage et quel chapitre affirme-t'elle cela, je vous prie. Sans doute des rumeurs lances par l'assistante publique mcontente des nombreuses saillies adresses  son gard. Admettons, quel rapport ?

Non la psychanalyse ne gurit pas de la folie ni de la nvrose mais il n'y a pas d'escroquerie puisqu'elle l'admettait elle-mme. Mais cela permet de parler comme lorsqu'on va a confesse chez monsieur le cur, ca soulage. Voila sans doute pourquoi les rgimes totalitaires & les niztchens n'aiment pas trop cela. Et parce que cela gurit du ngativisme et de cette propension  sauter du coq  l'ne, ce que les anglo-saxons appellent vulgairement _whataboutism_ ?
Dangereuse par rapport  la psychiatrie de grand papa administrant douche froide, camisole de force et lobotomie, qui mettait les sourds  l'HP d'office ? A celle d'aujourd'hui qui gave les gens de psychotropes ? parce que l'instruction publique ne sait pas orienter les gens et leur offrir des perspectives de carrire adapts.

Vous mme, quelles sont vos rfrences ? Veil, Lemaire, Onfray ? on a peine  vous situer sur l'chiquier.




> Enfin bon, si tu idalises le march du travail chinois, tu es peut-tre pour les abus sur mineurs, on ne sait jamais


350 millions de chinois sortis de la misre noire et Den Xiaoping ne sont pas de cet avis. 




> Je ne suis pas socialiste, ils ne sont pas de gauche.


Mon hypothse du maosme n'est donc peut-tre pas incongrue. Et donc Lemaire est de gauche ?

----------


## Sodium

> Vraiment ? je n'ai jamais rien lu de tel, dans quel ouvrage et quel chapitre affirme-t'elle cela, je vous prie. Sans doute des rumeurs lances par l'assistante publique mcontente des nombreuses saillies adresses  son gard. Admettons, quel rapport ?


https://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/s...r-leurs-219244

_P53 :  propos des enfants incestus et battus :
Dolto : les enfants sont responsables de laisser les parents commettre un acte qui les avili dans leur relation  leurs enfants_




> Non la psychanalyse ne gurit pas de la folie ni de la nvrose mais il n'y a pas d'escroquerie puisqu'elle l'admettait elle-mme.


En milieu autoriss, certains psychanalystes admettent que leur objectif n'est pas de gurir mais d'tudier le cas. Sauf que le client cherche une thrapie pour soigner un mal-tre, pas  dpenser des centaines (milliers) d'euros pour le plaisir.




> Mais cela permet de parler comme lorsqu'on va a confesse chez monsieur le cur, ca soulage.


Tu sais ce qui soulage encore plus ? Les thrapies ayant fait leurs preuves exprimentalement.




> Vous mme, quelles sont vos rfrences ? Veil, Lemaire, Onfray ? on a peine  vous situer sur l'chiquier.


Mes rfrences sont les scientifiques de manire gnrale. Quand on affirme un truc, on cherche  le dmontrer avant de le porter comme parole d'vangile. Quand on pense avoir dcouvert une nouvelle forme de mdecine, on commence  la comparer contre placebo et d'autres disciplines afin de dtermine si elle a un intrt.




> 350 millions de chinois sortis de la misre noire et Den Xiaoping ne sont pas de cet avis.


On ne doit pas avoir la mme notion de "misre". Si bosser 80 heures par semaine pour avoir tout juste de quoi survivre est ton truc, tu devrais aller y faire un tour. De plus, Internet y tant trs largement censur, avec un peu de chance on n'auras plus  te lire, ce qui serait un bonus non ngligeable.




> Mon hypothse du maosme n'est donc peut-tre pas incongrue. Et donc Lemaire est de gauche ?


Je suis pour un gouvernement qui couteraient avant tout les conclusions des scientifiques. Ca nous fera une belle jambe d'avoir eu des boulots - gnralement de merde - et de la croissance si la terre n'est plus habitable d'ici la seconde moiti du sicle.

----------


## ddoumeche

> https://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/s...r-leurs-219244


Oui des phrases sorties de leur contexte par une journaliste ne comprenant pas la nuance entre inconscient et dsir, la belle affaire. La rumeur n'est pas nouvelle mais les ayants-droits et hritiers ont dj rpondu:
https://www.oedipe.org/article/dolto...le-sans-blague

Journaliste peut bien se faire sponsoriser par le ministre des affaires sociales pour ses documentaires sur la mauvaise prise en charge de l'autisme (et des autres pathologies en gnral, comme la maladie de down), mais 1. qui est charge de ces enfants in fine  2. tous les psychanalystes disent depuis 20 ans au moins qu'ils ne peuvent rien.
C'est comme avec ces polmiques sans fin sur les vaccins, le ministre ne fournit plus les vaccins obligatoires depuis 2003 et les journalistes accusent les antivax. 

Encore une fois, le rapport ?




> En milieu autoriss, certains psychanalystes admettent que leur objectif n'est pas de gurir mais d'tudier le cas. Sauf que le client cherche une thrapie pour soigner un mal-tre, pas  dpenser des centaines (milliers) d'euros pour le plaisir.


Ce n'est pas pour le plaisir puisque cela la soulage. Les psychotropes gurissent-ils ? Le jour o la psychiatrie soignera les psychoses et l'autisme avec des neuroleptiques, on m'appellera. Pour la dpression, l'acupuncture est relativement efficace.




> On ne doit pas avoir la mme notion de "misre". Si bosser 80 heures par semaine pour avoir tout juste de quoi survivre est ton truc, tu devrais aller y faire un tour. De plus, Internet y tant trs largement censur, avec un peu de chance on n'auras plus  te lire, ce qui serait un bonus non ngligeable.


Il faut bien bosser 2 fois plus si les europens bossent deux fois moins, ne lisent pas plus et en plus sont mcontent d'avoir des boulots de merde, non ? Quels ingrats, vivement qu'ils soient remplacs. La suite tant bte et mchante, il bien s'agissait d'une inversion accusatoire. Pourquoi ce dchanement d'aigreur permanent, vous tes-vous pos la question ?




> Je suis pour un gouvernement qui couteraient avant tout les conclusions des scientifiques. Ca nous fera une belle jambe d'avoir eu des boulots - gnralement de merde - et de la croissance si la terre n'est plus habitable d'ici la seconde moiti du sicle.


Quels scientifiques, Alfred Curie, Gottlieb Burckhardt, Lyssenko, Aurlien Barr ?
Oui oui, nous serons submergs sous les eaux, les cacaoyers disparatront, il y aura des inondations dans le Var, et il fera 55c  Strasbourg, on connait la chanson.

----------


## Sodium

On va laisser tomber. Je pensais que tu tais juste ignorant sur le sujet. Informer quant aux dangers d'une pseudo-science est toujours utile, mme quand c'est HS, mais toi tu es visiblement plutt dans la drive sectaire, a ne sert donc  rien d'avoir dbat sans fin.

Je note juste que tu es visiblement aussi ignorant en psychologie qu'en conomie, j'espre pour toi que tu as un talent cach quelque part. Bien cach...

----------


## ddoumeche

> On va laisser tomber. Je pensais que tu tais juste ignorant sur le sujet. Informer quant aux dangers d'une pseudo-science est toujours utile, mme quand c'est HS, mais toi tu es visiblement plutt dans la drive sectaire, a ne sert donc  rien d'avoir dbat sans fin.
> 
> Je note juste que tu es visiblement aussi ignorant en psychologie qu'en conomie, j'espre pour toi que tu as un talent cach quelque part. Bien cach...


Un argument premptoire a clos la discussion.

----------


## Sodium

Va t'instruire sur les essais cliniques de la thrapie psychanalytique contre d'autres thrapies, TCC et mdicamenteuses notamment, aprs on pourra rediscuter faits plutt qu'idologie.

Ensuite faudra que tu m'expliques dans quel contexte "les enfants victime d'inceste ont provoqu l'adulte" est ok  ::roll:: 

Dans tous les cas tu dmontres assez bien ce que j'expliquais, la psychanalyse garde de fervents dfenseurs en France malgr le fait qu'elle fasse partie de l'histoire depuis longtemps dans le reste du monde. Mais bon, en France on aime bien tre l'exception  la con (coucou  l'homopathie aussi).

La psychanalyse ne peut par dfinition pas tre de toute manire car il s'agit d'une pseudoscience. Une pseudoscience ne repose pas sur des faits hautement documents et valus, il n'y a donc pas de critres objectifs pour sparer un bon d'un mauvais psychanalystes. On trouve donc autant de gens raisonns de que personnes ayant des discours dlirants, et ils sont tous sur un pied d'galit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Va t'instruire sur les essais cliniques de la thrapie psychanalytique contre d'autres thrapies, TCC et mdicamenteuses notamment, aprs on pourra rediscuter faits plutt qu'idologie.


C'est bien mais sans intrt ni rapport avec notre sujet, vous voila parti dans votre croisade anti-psy pour on ne sait quelle raison. Passer vos nerfs mis  rude preuve par France Culture ? quelle ide d'couter cette radio prtentieuse et chiante comme les bls aussi (quand elle n'est pas en grve).
Bref, whataboutism. 




> Ensuite faudra que tu m'expliques dans quel contexte "les enfants victime d'inceste ont provoqu l'adulte" est ok


Cette question a dj t adresse.




> Dans tous les cas tu dmontres assez bien ce que j'expliquais, la psychanalyse garde de fervents dfenseurs en France malgr le fait qu'elle fasse partie de l'histoire depuis longtemps dans le reste du monde. Mais bon, en France on aime bien tre l'exception  la con (coucou  l'homopathie aussi).


Citer une personnalit connue est voir un crime contre 'le destin de toute puissance de l'homme' et l'ordre moral _en mme temps_. Demain qui citera Marx, Lnine, Liautey se verra jeter des pierres. Peu importe ce qu'elle ou il ai pu dire par ailleurs, c'est le retour du nouvel ordre moral des ayatollahs.
L'homopathie (et les huiles essentielles) causent le dficit public, moi qui croyait que les pouvoir publics les encourageaient pour limiter celui de la scu . 

Bref, on persiste dans la logorrhe pour ne pas rpondre  la question de savoir si Aurlien Barr & Alfred Curie devraient entrer au gouvernement, et si monsieur Lemaire y fait du bon travail.

----------


## Sodium

Yep tu n'as rien  dire.

L'homopathie cote trs cher  la scu. Pas les pilules bien entendu - enfin pour du sucre c'est extrmement cher - mais parce que le retard de prise en charge de maladies "srieuses" ncessite des traitements beaucoup plus longs et lourds. Quand on passe une semaine  l'hpital  cause d'une affliction bnigne qui a dgnr parce qu'on ne la pas traite ne t'inquite pas sur le fait que la scu dguste bien.

Et en quoi les pouvoirs publics inciteraient  son utilisation ? Son dremboursement est un message clair : on sait que a ne marche pas, donc il n'y a pas de raisons pour que la collectivit paie pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> anti-psy


Je trouve a normal de ne pas mettre les psychologues, les psychiatres et les psychanalystes au mme niveau.
La psychologie et la psychiatrie c'est srieux, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas de la psychanalyse...
La psychanalyse c'est un turc pour occuper les riches. (normalement dans le protocole tu dois payer en liquide, a dure des annes et il y a plusieurs sances par semaine)
Si t'as fais une psychanalyse pendant plusieurs annes  raison de plusieurs sances hebdomadaire, tu peux devenir psychanalyste. (bon aprs il y a des psychanalystes qui ont un master en psychologie)
La psychanalyse c'est bien pour occuper les riches qui n'ont pas de problme  ::P:

----------


## Sodium

La psychanalyse ne sert pas  "occuper les riches", il se trouve juste que Freud adorait le pognon et que c'est chez les riches qu'on le trouve.
Les gens vont chez un psy pour soigner leurs troubles psychologiques. La discipline n'tant pas connue comme pseudoscience en France, ils ont de bonnes chances de pousser la porte d'un psychanalyste, ou mme d'un psychologue dont la pratique est fortement ancre dans la psychanalyse.
Oui, la thrapie dure souvent des annes voir toute une vie. Elle n'est pas efficace, donc elle ne soigne pas, donc quand on y croit on est bien oblig d'y retourner.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il se trouve juste que Freud adorait le pognon et que c'est chez les riches qu'on le trouve.


Freud tait clair, au dbut il ne voulait pas s'occuper des pauvres.
L'argent dans la cure au temps de Freud



> Freud a consacr peu dcrits  exposer ses positions et ses thories sur le rle de largent dans la conduite de la cure psychanalytique. Mais nous pouvons mettre en regard deux textes qui y consacrent une grande place : un premier texte crit en 1913, o *Freud dfinit le rle exigible de largent dans la cure et ses rticences envers la gratuit*, puis sa confrence de 1918, o il prend linitiative de dfendre la gratuit envers les plus dmunis, aprs la crise de la Premire Guerre mondiale.





> ou mme d'un psychologue dont la pratique est fortement ancre dans la psychanalyse.


Ce n'est pas rembours par la scurit sociale, si des gens ont les moyens de se payer des sances ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent...
En tout cas la psychanalyse a doit rapporter un max : plusieurs sances par semaine, une thrapie  vie.

----------


## Sodium

Le rapport de causalit entre "vouloir gagner de l'argent" et "ne pas vouloir s'occuper des pauvres" ne me parat pas trs compliqu  tablir.

Le pdg de Ferrari lui-non plus ne doit pas avoir une grande passion pour le bien-tre des pauvres  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Christian Olivier

*LEurope veut que les leadeurs de lconomie mondiale runis sous la bannire du G20 fassent de la conclusion*
*Dun accord mondial sur la taxe GAFA leur priorit absolue cette anne*

LEurope veut que les leadeurs de lconomie mondiale se runissant chaque anne sous la bannire du G20 fassent de la conclusion dun accord mondial sur la taxation des gants du numrique (GAFA) leur priorit absolue cette anne, a rcemment rapport Reuters.

Les ministres des Finances et les gouverneurs des banques centrales des 20 plus grandes conomies du monde (G20) se runissent en fvrier  Riyad, en Arabie Saoudite, pour discuter, entre autres, de lavance des travaux de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur les rgles fiscales.

Pour rappel, la taxation des GAFA (terme utilis pour dsigner les acteurs de lindustrie numrique de la trempe de Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon) est un sujet dbattu au sein de lUnion europenne depuis plusieurs mois. Cependant, aucun accord na pu tre trouv jusqu ce jour. Les pays de lUE nont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. Ladoption du projet ncessite en effet lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de groupuscules qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales ou redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis (le pays o sont bass les GAFA).

Cette situation a pouss certains membres de lUE comme la France, lEspagne ou lItalie  opter pour linstauration dune taxe GAFA au niveau national, avec lespoir que soit entrin plus tard un accord de plus de grande envergure sur cette question. En octobre dernier, lOCDE a rendu publiques ses propositions sur une taxe GAFA transfrontalire, ce qui reprsente une tape politique dcisive en vue de la rsolution de ce problme. LOCDE veut parvenir  un accord sur les aspects techniques de la taxation des grandes entreprises numriques dici juillet et mettre en place un accord complet dici fin 2020, afin dviter une escalade des tensions commerciales sur cette question. LUE, pour sa part, a dclar que si aucun accord ntait conclu au niveau du G20, ses 27 pays mettraient en place leur propre systme de taxe numrique.

 
Dans un document exposant la position de tous les membres de lUnion europenne du G20, en plus de la Grande-Bretagne qui a quitt lUE le mois dernier, sont mentionns les passages suivants :

 LEurope svertue depuis longtemps  faire payer aux grandes entreprises technologiques qui font des affaires extrmement rentables sur Internet des impts l o elles vendent leurs services, plutt que dans des paradis fiscaux dlibrment choisis dans le cadre de ce que lon appelle loptimisation fiscale agressive .

 Nous devons accorder la plus haute priorit  la recherche de solutions mondiales pour traiter la taxation de lconomie numrique et les questions restantes drosion de la base et de dplacement des profits .

 Nous attendons avec impatience des solutions mondiales ambitieuses, quitables, efficaces, non discriminatoires et ralisables et nous redoublerons defforts pour parvenir  une solution consensuelle afin de raliser cet objectif mondial en 2020 .

Signalons au passage que Mark Zuckerberg, le patron de Facebook, semble dsormais stre fait une raison, admettant que le projet de rforme de la fiscalit internationale ciblant les GAFA signifie que son entreprise devra payer plus dimpts dans diffrents pays, a rapport Reuters.

Daprs les passages de lallocution que Mark Zuckerberg devrait prononcer lors de la confrence de Munich sur la scurit ce samedi, le CEO de Facebook devrait dclarer :  Je comprends la frustration sur les modalits de taxation des entreprises de la Tech en Europe. Nous voulons aussi une rforme fiscale et je suis ravi que lOCDE se penche sur le sujet [] Nous convenons que (cette rforme) pourrait signifier que nous aurons  rgler davantage dimpts (...) dans diffrents pays .

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous : proposition raliste ou initiative futile de la part de l'UE ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  vasion fiscale : trois pays nordiques s'opposent au projet de l'UE de taxer les GAFA, soutenant que cela pourrait nuire  l'conomie europenne

----------


## defZero

Quen pensez-vous : proposition raliste ou initiative futile de la part de l'UE ?

Euh, ...Futile dans ce cas.
Vouloir crer une "taxe transfrontalire", relve au mieux du bullshit complet et au pire de lescroquerie pure et simple.
Ne serait-ce que dans les pays Europens, nos dirigeant n'arrivent pas  se mettre d'accord sur une forme de rtribution, alors imaginez comme a va tre folklorique au niveau mondiale avec des systme compltements ubuesques.
Sans compter que les GAFAM sont amricaines, on imagine dj la gueule de la taxe en question si elle nait  ::ptdr:: .

Et en passant, vouloir en faire une priorit alors qu'ils n'arrivent dj pas  apporter de rponses sur des enjeux bien plus importants du style, limiter le rchauffement climatique et autres, c'est vraiment ce foutre de la gueule du monde (littralement pour le coup).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne serait-ce que dans les pays Europens, nos dirigeant n'arrivent pas  se mettre d'accord sur une forme de rtribution


Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, c'est tout  fait normal de ne pas mettre 27 nations d'accord (et en plus les paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte sont bien contents daccueillir les grosses entreprises).




> Et en passant, vouloir en faire une priorit alors qu'ils n'arrivent dj pas  apporter de rponses sur des enjeux bien plus importants du style, limiter le rchauffement climatique


Limiter le rchauffement climatique c'est infiniment plus compliqu que de crer une taxe pour forcer les grosses entreprises  payer un minimum pour compenser le fait qu'elles font de l'optimisation fiscale pour viter l'impt.

Le gouvernement franais est  fond dans l'cologie  ::P: , par exemple :
Pyrnes : La livraison de neige par hlico fait grincer des dents jusqu'au gouvernement



> Apporter de la neige par camion ou par hlicoptre dans les stations pour continuer  faire comme si de rien ntait ? On marche sur la tte ! Il est temps de changer de modle , avait tweet samedi Emmanuelle Wargon. La secrtaire dEtat ragissait  l'opration de livraison de neige opre par hlicoptre samedi dans la station de ski de Luchon-Superbagnres, en Haute-Garonne.


Pour les gouvernements la priorit absolue c'est la croissance. La croissance vient de la consommation. La consommation pollue.
C'est pour a que l'UE fait des accords de libre change avec tout le monde (alors qu'cologiquement c'est une aberration).

----------


## defZero

> Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, c'est tout  fait normal de ne pas mettre 27 nations d'accord (et en plus les paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte sont bien contents daccueillir les grosses entreprises).


Je sais, bien, mais tre adulte c'est aussi savoir prendre des dcisions difficiles qui ne nous avantages pas forcemment, mais qui permettent de rsoudre nos problmes, non ?
Donc dans ces conditions, l' "Europe des gamins" n'a aucun intrt, puisqu'elle ne permet pas de rsoudre nos problmes.




> Limiter le rchauffement climatique c'est infiniment plus compliqu que de crer une taxe pour forcer les grosses entreprises  payer un minimum pour compenser le fait qu'elles font de l'optimisation fiscale pour viter l'impt.


Limiter le rchauffement climatique, difficile ? Absolument pas, puisqu'on sait d'o viennent les foyers de pollution, il suffit de lgifrer intelligemment en ne prenant en compte "que" l'intrt gnrale.
Par contre, je te l'accorde, lectoralement, conomiquement et socialement, c'est plus facile de tirer de l'argent  quelques socits qui en vol dj beaucoup que dexpliquer  toute une population qui a toujours vcu au-dessus de ses moyens qu'elle devra faire ceinture tout de suite.




> Le gouvernement franais est  fond dans l'cologie , par exemple :
> Pyrnes : La livraison de neige par hlico fait grincer des dents jusqu'au gouvernement


 ::ptdr::  c'est ce que je disais, au-dessus de ses moyens.




> Pour les gouvernements la priorit absolue c'est la croissance.
> La croissance vient de la consommation.
> La consommation pollue.
> C'est pour a que l'UE fait des accords de libre change avec tout le monde (alors qu'cologiquement c'est une aberration).


Tout est vrai, mais (je sais, je suis chiant  ::aie:: ) ne serait-ce que conserver notre niveau actuel de consommation est dj illusoire sur la dure.
Je ne sais pas si j'y assisterais de mon vivant, mais lorsque la dcroissance systmique sera amorc et continu, je serais curieux de savoir en combien de jours la dmocratie et toutes ces belles promesses tiendront.  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

> Et en passant, vouloir en faire une priorit alors qu'ils n'arrivent dj pas  apporter de rponses sur des enjeux bien plus importants du style, limiter le rchauffement climatique et autres, c'est vraiment ce foutre de la gueule du monde (littralement pour le coup).


La lutte contre le rchauffement climatique est une question de pognon. Pognon qui, concidence est en grande partie vampiris par les multinationales. Chercher  faire payer leur part aux entreprises qui font des bnfices, c'est lutter contre un bon paquet de problmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sais, bien, mais tre adulte c'est aussi savoir prendre des dcisions difficiles qui ne nous avantages pas forcemment
> (...)
> Limiter le rchauffement climatique, difficile ? Absolument pas, puisqu'on sait d'o viennent les foyers de pollution, il suffit de lgifrer intelligemment en ne prenant en compte "que" l'intrt gnrale.


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Pure ! Vous tre tellement utopiste que a me dprime.
Je ne sais d'o a vous vient, mais c'est trs trange. De mon point de vue vous tes naf et trop optimiste, ou alors mon ralisme est trop pessimiste, mais en tout cas je ne pense pas que vos ides seront ralises un jour. On arrivera  la dcroissance, mais a ne viendra pas d'une volont politique, ce sera caus par la crise.

Tant que c'est vot  lunanimit il n'y aura pas de normalisation des impts dans l'UE. Il y a toujours un pays qui bloquera le truc, c'est pour a qu'ils parlent parfois de a :
Pour Pierre Moscovici la fin de la rgle de l'unanimit en matire fiscale europenne est "une vidence"
Fiscalit : Bruxelles veut abandonner la rgle de l'unanimit dans l'UE



> La Commission europenne a propos ce mardi d'*abandonner progressivement la rgle de l'unanimit pour les dcisions en matire fiscale dans l'UE*, malgr les rticences de certains Etats membres, Irlande en tte.


Les pays sont trop diffrents pour avoir les mmes rgles fiscales. Si on normalisait les impts entre les pays de l'UE, la France rcuprait moins d'argent et elle devrait baisser la qualit des services publics encore plus rapidement qu'elle ne le fait dj.Si on voulait absolument baisser la pollution, il faudrait baisser la consommation, donc entrer en dcroissance/rcession, ce qui impensable pour ceux qui ont le pouvoir. Notre systme conomique n'est pas fait pour fonctionner sans croissance. On ne peut pas changer de systme conomique comme a.
Les tats ont prfr faire payer une taxe aux entreprises qui polluent et d'investir cet argent dans des startups qui font dans les nergies renouvelable (une rumeur dit qu'Al Gore est devenu milliardaire grce  a, mais les mdia mainstreams disent que c'est un hoax ou une fausse nouvelle comme on dit dans le jargon)




> conserver notre niveau actuel de consommation est dj illusoire sur la dure.


Ce qui fait flipper c'est que certains pays pauvres se dveloppent et polluent de plus en plus. Ils veulent vivre un peu plus comme nous. Alors que nous ne sommes clairement pas un exemple  suivre. Consommer des trucs fabriqu en Chine a n'apporte pas le bonheur.




> mais lorsque la dcroissance systmique sera amorc et continu, je serais curieux de savoir en combien de jours la dmocratie et toutes ces belles promesses tiendront.


Si a se trouve, la crise conomique va provoquer :
guerresfaminespidmies
Les survivants seront peut-tre prt  repartir  0 dans un nouveau systme. Un systme dans lequel on consomme des produits locaux.

Bon l je vais tre utopiste, mais j'aime bien le scnario survivaliste, le systme s'effondre, il n'y a plus d'argent, plus d'essence, plus dlectricit, plus de ravitaillement, pour survivre il faut crer des communauts, cultiver ses lgumes et lever ses poules. (un peu comme dans The Walking Dead mais sans les zombies)

----------


## Christian Olivier

*Au sortir du mini G20 de Riyad, les dirigeants des pays reprsents voudraient sunir pour taxer les GAFA*
*Et se partager la cagnotte de 100 milliards de dollars annonce par lOCDE*

Les ministres des Finances et les gouverneurs des banques centrales des 20 plus grandes conomies du monde (membres du G20) sont runis  Riyad, en Arabie Saoudite, pour discuter, entre autres, de lavance des travaux de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur les rgles fiscales et la conduite  tenir face  lpidmie de coronavirus (afin, notamment, de limiter limpact de cette crise sur lconomie mondiale).


Pour rappel, la taxation des GAFA (terme utilis pour dsigner les acteurs de lindustrie numrique de la trempe de Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon) est un sujet dbattu au sein de lUnion europenne depuis plusieurs mois. Cependant, aucun accord na pu tre trouv jusqu ce jour. Les pays de lUE nont pu ni valider la proposition de la Commission ni aboutir  un accord qui satisfait tout le monde. Ladoption du projet ncessite en effet lunanimit des 28 pays de lUnion ; or le projet suscite depuis le dbut lopposition de groupuscules qui craignent de perdre des recettes fiscales ou redoutent des reprsailles des tats-Unis (le pays o sont bass les GAFA).

Cette situation a pouss plusieurs pays europens comme la France, lEspagne, le Royaume-Uni ou lItalie  opter pour linstauration dune taxe GAFA au niveau national, avec lespoir que soit entrin plus tard un accord de plus de grande envergure sur cette question. Ces pays ont dj un projet de taxe numrique ou y travaillent, ce qui fait courir le risque davoir au final un systme fiscal mondial trs fragment avec des lois qui sont susceptibles dentrer en conflit les unes avec les autres et de pnaliser les entreprises plus quautre chose.

 ce propos, Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais des Finances, a confi que le mini G20 qui sest tenu rcemment  Riyad a t trs utile pour tablir un consensus sur ces rgles fiscales mondiales. Selon lui,  pour la premire fois, il existe un large consensus parmi les membres du G20 sur la ncessit davoir un nouveau systme de taxation internationale  qui permettrait dviter  la prolifration de systmes fiscaux diffrents .

 
En octobre dernier, lOCDE a rendu publiques ses propositions sur une taxe GAFA transfrontalire, ce qui reprsente une tape politique dcisive en vue de la rsolution de ce problme. LOCDE veut parvenir  un accord sur les aspects techniques de la taxation des grandes entreprises numriques dici juillet et mettre en place un accord complet dici fin 2020, idalement avant le sommet du G20, afin dviter une escalade des tensions commerciales sur cette question. Daprs lorganisation, la mise en place de ce nouveau dispositif fiscal permettrait daugmenter les recettes fiscales nationales totales de 100 milliards de dollars par an.

Mais les efforts de lorganisation se sont heurts  lhostilit et aux  manuvres protectionnistes  des tats-Unis (le pays o se trouvent la plupart des GAFA) qui exigent notamment ladoption dune proposition relative au concept de  sphre de scurit , un concept qui daprs ses dtracteurs permettrait aux multinationales de choisir entre se conformer au nouvel ensemble de lois voulu par lUE ou de sen tenir aux rglementations existantes. Face  ces agissements, lUE a demand aux leadeurs de lconomie mondiale runis  Riyad sous la bannire du G20 de faire de la conclusion dun accord mondial sur la taxe GAFA leur priorit absolue cette anne et a prvenu que si aucun accord ntait conclu au niveau du G20, ses 27 pays mettraient en place leur propre systme de taxe numrique.

 
Malgr tout, les propositions de lOCDE concernant le dossier brulant de la taxe GAFA mondiale ont, semble-t-il, t largement approuves par les ministres des Finances et les gouverneurs des banques centrales membres du G20 runis  Riyad dimanche dernier. Les participants  ce sommet auraient galement raffirm  leur engagement  parvenir  une solution consensuelle dici  la fin de 2020 . Mme le Japon, un alli de longue date des tats-Unis, est favorable  cette initiative rglementaire rclame par lUE. Par la voix de son ministre des Finances, Taso Aso, le Japon a critiqu les propositions de rforme fiscale parallles portes par les tats-Unis, des propositions qui, selon lui, pourraient saper les efforts mondiaux visant  convenir de nouvelles lois pour la taxation des grandes entreprises technologiques.

 Jai dit  mes homologues que le Japon est trs proccup par la proposition de sphre de scurit , a dclar Aso  ce propos aprs la runion du G20 avant dexpliquer :  cela diminuerait considrablement leffet rgulateur de ce que nous essayons de faire. Cest un point de vue exprim par divers pays .

 
Le secrtaire US au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, de son ct a confirm que la question tait en cours de ngociation avec lOCDE et il espre quelle pourra tre rsolue dici la fin de lanne. Selon Mnuchin, les pays membres de lOCDE seraient proches dun accord global sur un taux dimposition minimum qui contribuerait galement  rsoudre la question du lieu de paiement de limpt. Cependant, il a averti que certains aspects de la proposition fiscale dans sa forme finale pourraient ncessiter lapprobation du Congrs des tats-Unis et que Washington riposterait aux taxes numriques votes par la France et dautres pays si ces efforts chouaient.

 ce propos, Steven Mnuchin na pas manqu de prciser :  Nous avons t trs cohrents en disant que nous pensons que la taxe sur les services numriques est de nature discriminatoire  lencontre des entreprises numriques, et plus particulirement dune poigne dentreprises amricaines [] Le prsident a clairement indiqu que nous procdions ... les tarifications rciproques .

Dans le cadre de cette initiative rglementaire de porte mondiale, notez quAngel Gurria de lOCDE a dclar dans un appel  lunit apparemment adress aux tats quune  rponse coordonne nest pas la meilleure faon davancer, mais, compte tenu des alternatives, la seule faon davancer . Le CEO de Facebook, Mark Zuckerberg, a par ailleurs dclar plus tt ce mois quil serait prt  payer plus dimpts en Europe et accueillerait favorablement une solution globale de lOCDE qui rendrait les prlvements uniformes.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux
 ::fleche::  La Core du Sud veut combattre l'optimisation fiscale mene par les GAFA, en exploitant les donnes commerciales transitant par des serveurs locaux

----------


## Coeur De Roses

> Pure ! Vous tre tellement utopiste que a me dprime.
> Je ne sais d'o a vous vient, mais c'est trs trange. De mon point de vue vous tes naf et trop optimiste, ou alors mon ralisme est trop pessimiste, mais en tout cas je ne pense pas que vos ides seront ralises un jour. On arrivera  la dcroissance, mais a ne viendra pas d'une volont politique, ce sera caus par la crise.
> 
> Tant que c'est vot  lunanimit il n'y aura pas de normalisation des impts dans l'UE. Il y a toujours un pays qui bloquera le truc, c'est pour a qu'ils parlent parfois de a :
> Pour Pierre Moscovici la fin de la rgle de l'unanimit en matire fiscale europenne est "une vidence"
> Fiscalit : Bruxelles veut abandonner la rgle de l'unanimit dans l'UE
> 
> Les pays sont trop diffrents pour avoir les mmes rgles fiscales. Si on normalisait les impts entre les pays de l'UE, la France rcuprait moins d'argent et elle devrait baisser la qualit des services publics encore plus rapidement qu'elle ne le fait dj.Si on voulait absolument baisser la pollution, il faudrait baisser la consommation, donc entrer en dcroissance/rcession, ce qui impensable pour ceux qui ont le pouvoir. Notre systme conomique n'est pas fait pour fonctionner sans croissance. On ne peut pas changer de systme conomique comme a.
> Les tats ont prfr faire payer une taxe aux entreprises qui polluent et d'investir cet argent dans des startups qui font dans les nergies renouvelable (une rumeur dit qu'Al Gore est devenu milliardaire grce  a, mais les mdia mainstreams disent que c'est un hoax ou une fausse nouvelle comme on dit dans le jargon)
> ...



Ryu, je suis venu sur le site puis sur la partie forum car j'aime voir les commentaires sous ce format, je coulisse donc avec la barre de droite tout en bas jusqu'a l'article, pas de commentaires je remonte pour voir les plus rcent, je commence  lire "Si a se trouve, la crise conomique va provoquer :
guerresfaminespidmies
Les survivants seront peut-tre prt  repartir  0 dans un nouveau systme."

Mon instinct m'a dit que c'tait toi le plus  mme  crire a puis en finissant de coulisser, j'avais pas besoin dans lire, je vois que j'avais raison, c'est bien ton nom que dcouvre hahahahaha.
Attention je ne porte pas de jugement en disant que tu as des avis digne d'un clown. Peut tre que je commence  te connatre instinctivement dans ta personnalit en tant que membre sur ce site lol, j'en sais rien.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Pour Bruno Le Maire, il est plus pertinent que jamais de relancer le dbat des taxes sur le numrique  l'chelle europenne*
*dans un contexte o les GAFA ont pu maintenir leurs activits malgr la crise  * 

Les GAFA sont  nouveau points du doigt. La crise mondiale provoque par l'pidmie de coronavirus relance le dbat sur leur contribution aux ressources publiques des pays, alors que leurs derniers rsultats trimestriels affichent une nouvelle fois des performances particulirement solides. Car contrairement aux autres secteurs, leurs activits ont t maintenues et ont mme t en croissance. Notons par exemple que le chiffre d'affaires d'Amazon a augment de 26 % au cours des trois premiers mois de l'anne. Amazon a enregistr 75,5 milliards de dollars de revenus au premier trimestre et un bnfice net de 2,5 milliards de dollars.

Pour le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire, cette crise actuelle est loccasion idale de relancer le dbat sur ladoption dune taxe  lchelle europenne.

Prs de 140 tats ngocient actuellement sous lgide de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) un nouvel accord sur la fiscalit transfrontalire afin de ladapter  lre numrique. Cependant, selon des sources, le projet finalis de taxation des activits numriques des multinationales ne sortira pas comme prvu en juillet, mais en octobre.

Le report dcid par lOCDE tait souhait par de nombreux tats. En effet, face aux rpercussions conomiques de la pandmie, les ministres des Finances sont dsormais davantage concentrs sur la sauvegarde de leur conomie nationale que sur la refonte de rgles rendues obsoltes par la monte en puissance de Google, Amazon, Facebook ou encore Apple, qui dclarent leurs profits dans les pays  faible imposition, indpendamment de la localisation de leurs clients.

 Cette crise montre que ceux qui sen sortent aujourdhui le mieux, cest les gants du numrique simplement parce que leurs activits se poursuivent y compris pendant la crise, et pourtant ce sont les moins taxs , a dclar Bruno Le Maire,  loccasion dune sance de questions-rponses en direct avec les internautes sur le rseau social professionnel LinkedIn.

 Donc ma proposition de taxation du numrique, elle est plus dactualit que jamais et jespre que nos partenaires europens vont prendre conscience de la ncessit absolue quil y a  acclrer sur la taxation des gants du numrique , a-t-il insist.


Notons que, tant donn que les ngociations au sein de l'OCDE d'un nouvel accord sur la fiscalit transfrontalire afin de l'adapter  l're numrique sont actuellement geles, l'objectif de parvenir  un accord international d'ici  la fin 2020 semble donc impossible  tenir. D'o la volont de Bruno Le Maire de repasser par la case Europe pour enfin adopter un texte commun.  

Mais rien nest gagn davance. L'Irlande et certains pays nordiques risquent une nouvelle fois de rejeter l'application d'une telle taxe, ces pays  faible imposition hbergeant de nombreux gants amricains du secteur qui y dclarent la majeure partie de leurs profits, indpendamment de la localisation de leurs clients.

Quant aux taxes mises en place au niveau national comme en France, elles ont provoqu la colre de Washington qui menace d'appliquer des reprsailles commerciales. Les tats-Unis ne veulent qu'un accord  travers l'OCDE, accord qui n'est pas prt d'tre boucl.

Les chances changent, mais la taxe demeure. En ltat actuel, le projet d'accord sur lequel travaille l'OCDE repose essentiellement sur deux piliers : une rpartition des impts rcuprs auprs des entreprises multinationales entre les pays o elles vendent leurs biens et services et l'application d'un taux minimum d'impt sur les socits au niveau international. Pour linstant les gants du numrique, grands gagnants de la mondialisation, chappent  limpt. 

Quatre questions restent en suspens. La premire concerne la dfinition du lien entre les entreprises du numrique et le territoire dans lequel elles oprent. Autres points dlicats : le niveau auquel les entreprises doivent tre taxes... et la dfinition des entreprises concernes. Enfin, la quatrime et dernire interrogation porte sur le fait de savoir si une spcificit doit tre accorde aux entreprises  qui sont purement et exclusivement digitales , avait expliqu Bruno Le Maire lors dun accord avec le secrtaire amricain au Trsor Steven, fin aot 2019. 

Ds que le projet de lOCDE sera finalis, la France sest engage  abandonner son projet de taxe nationale entr en vigueur en juillet 2019 et dont le principe est rtroactif depuis le 1er janvier 2019. Cela supposera donc un rajustement des sommes thoriquement prleves par la France.

Faute d'accord  l'chelle europenne, plusieurs pays en Europe avaient entrepris de dvelopper une taxe du numrique sous l'impulsion de la France  linstar de l'Autriche, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Espagne malgr les menaces amricaines.

Source : Le Monde, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous l'opinion de Bruno Le Maire qui pense que c'est le bon moment pour relancer le dbat sur une taxe du numrique  l'chelle europenne ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Partagez-vous l'opinion de Bruno Le Maire qui pense que c'est le bon moment pour relancer le dbat sur une taxe du numrique  l'chelle europenne ?


Tout  fait c'est le coup  faire tomber un gros mammouth de la tec US. Celui ci impactera par le mme temps des millions , si ce n'est des milliards d'utilisateurs ^^ .




> Dans quelle mesure ?


Exemple, Google, Microsoft ou Yahoo qui tombe . Quid des millions de comptes d'utilisateurs et d'adresses mails ? On ferme ou l'on vend au plus offre ?  ::?:

----------


## weed

> Tout  fait c'est le coup  faire tomber un gros mammouth de la tec US.


A oui, carrment la mini taxe de Bruno Le maire va faire tomber les gros mammouth qui ne payent quasiment pas d'impot mais qui ont augment encore plus leur chiffre d'affaire. 
Alors comment font les entreprises normals qui payent des impots et qui ont vu leur CA trs impacts par le virus  





> Exemple, Google, Microsoft ou Yahoo qui tombe . Quid des millions de comptes d'utilisateurs et d'adresses mails ? On ferme ou l'on vend au plus offre ?


A mon avis, il y a de grande chance que Google, Amazon et Microsoft ne tombent en faillite en payant des impots en France, et dgageront tout de mme des bnfices

----------


## Sodium

Quelle mauvaise foi, les acteurs principaux du domaine ont lch quelques millions dans la crise contre le coronavirus, on ne va pas en plus leur leur demander de payer des impts sur leurs milliards de chiffre d'affaire. On leur fait des bisous et on pardonne tout.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La France dtermine  mettre en uvre son projet de taxation des gants du numrique en 2020*
*quil y ait ou non un accord international, prvient Bruno Le Maire*

Dbut du dconfinement en France, alors reprise du dossier sur la taxation des gants du numrique. Le ministre de lconomie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire n'a pas attendu bien longtemps pour annoncer les couleurs : quil y ait ou non un accord international, le projet franais de taxe numrique sera mis en uvre cette anne, a-t-il dclar jeudi.


Ce projet de loi, rappelons-le, vise  imposer les activits numriques qui  crent de la valeur grce aux internautes franais  et cible notamment les entreprises qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Lide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. En dfinissant ces critres, une trentaine de groupes, majoritairement US, tombent sous le coup de cette taxe qui tait cense rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019, puis 650 millions cette anne.

Ce projet n'a pas fait l'unanimit dans les discussions publiques en France, certains estimant qu'en fin de compte, il ne s'agit pas d'une taxe Gafa et que cela pourrait dissuader les groupes europens juste en dessous du seuil de chercher  booster leurs chiffres daffaires. Mais dans les votes des lus, on n'tait pas vraiment loin du consensus. Le principe a t approuv par les deux chambres du Parlement et une version commune a t adopte en juillet dernier.

Les gants US de la technologie tant les premiers viss, l'administration Trump a dnonc le caractre  extrmement discriminatoire  de la taxe numrique franaise  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis. Elle a exprim son intention de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines. Donald Trump a mme ordonn une enqute sur le projet franais de taxation des entreprises technologiques, dans l'objectif de voir quelle serait la riposte US.

Afin de ne pas sombrer dans une guerre commerciale qui ne serait bnfique  personne, les deux pays ont annonc une trve dans le diffrend qui les oppose sur la taxe numrique. Ils ont dcid de calmer le jeu jusqu' la fin de lanne 2020 et de poursuivre les ngociations au niveau de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur la taxe numrique pendant cette priode.

Ce sont environ 140 tats qui ngocient actuellement  l'OCDE un nouvel accord sur la fiscalit transfrontalire ; un accord adapt  l're numrique. Toutefois, avec la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, les discussions n'ont pas beaucoup avanc alors que la premire moiti de l'anne est sur le point de se terminer. Ce qui veut dire que l'engagement raffirm en dbut danne de parvenir  un accord international dici fin 2020 semble de plus en plus difficile  tenir.

Comme le ministre des Finances le disait au dbut de ce mois, la pandmie de nouveau coronavirus en cours et ses consquences conomiques justifient plus que jamais le projet.  Cette crise montre que ceux qui s'en sortent aujourd'hui le mieux, ce sont les gants du numrique simplement parce que leurs activits se poursuivent y compris pendant la crise, et pourtant ce sont les moins taxs , a dclar Bruno Le Maire,  l'occasion d'une sance de questions-rponses en direct avec les internautes sur le rseau social professionnel LinkedIn.  Donc ma proposition de taxation du numrique, elle est plus d'actualit que jamais et j'espre que nos partenaires europens vont prendre conscience de la ncessit absolue qu'il y a  acclrer sur la taxation des gants du numrique , avait-il mis en garde.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Soutenez-vous la dmarche de Bruno Le Maire ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Au sortir du mini G20 de Riyad, les dirigeants des pays reprsents voudraient s'unir pour taxer les GAFA et se partager la cagnotte de 100 milliards de dollars annonce par l'OCDE
 ::fleche::  L'Europe veut que les leaders de l'conomie mondiale runis sous la bannire du G20 fassent de la conclusion d'un accord mondial sur la taxe GAFA leur priorit absolue cette anne

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La taxe GAFA a dj rapport  la France 350 millions d'euros, selon Bruno Le Maire*
*qui estime que le dbat des taxes sur le numrique en Europe est plus pertinent que jamais * 

Bruno Le Maire, ministre de l'conomie, tait l'invit de Jean-Jacques Bourdin sur BFMTV-RMC.  la question de savoir combien ont cot  ltat depuis mars les aides publiques, le ministre a avanc que  si on prend lintgralit de ce qui a t fait en budgtaire et en soutient de trsorerie, nous nous retrouvons  450 milliards deuros, soit 20 % de la richesse nationale, qui ont t mis sur la table  (14 :10). Il a prcis que dans cette somme figurent les 350 milliards deuros garantis par ltat, indiquant quil ne sagit pas de trsorerie directe. 

Puis vient la question du remboursement. Aprs avoir expliqu le choix stratgique du gouvernement, le ministre sest vu demander ce quil en est de la taxe des GAFA :  les recettes viendront de la croissance en grande partie, il y a aussi la taxation des GAFA. a a rapport combien ?  (16 : 35). Et de rpondre  a a rapport  lheure o je vous parle 350 millions deuros. a veut dire que ce nest pas une somme ngligeable et a veut dire que la fiscalit qui va tre rentable au XXIe sicle sur laquelle nous voulons nous battre et qui est objectivement plus difficile que de dire quon va rtablir lISF (Impt de solidarit sur la fortune) parce que a, cest trs simple  faire. Mais je pense que a rapporte peu et que a nest pas la bonne politique pour le pays . 

En revanche, taxer les grandes enseignes du numrique a beaucoup plus de sens pour le ministre qui note quelles sortent trs renforces de cette crise :  mettre en place une taxation des gants du numrique, nous lavons fait et quoi quil arrive en 2020 ils paieront une taxe. Se battre pour avoir un impt minimal sur les socits pour quune multinationale ne puisse pas faire de loptimisation fiscale en se mettant dans un pays o lIS (impt sur les socits) est  2 ou 3 % rapporte beaucoup de milliards deuros au trsor public franais et au trsor public europen. Cest un deuxime combat que nous continuerons  livrer et jai bon espoir que cette taxe minimale se mette en place rapidement .




Il faut dire que le ministre avait dj annonc les couleurs plus tt ce mois-ci, indiquant quil y ait ou non un accord international, le projet franais de taxe numrique sera mis en uvre cette anne.

Ce projet de loi, rappelons-le, vise  imposer les activits numriques qui  crent de la valeur grce aux internautes franais  et cible notamment les entreprises qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Lide est de les imposer  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. En dfinissant ces critres, une trentaine de groupes, majoritairement US, tombent sous le coup de cette taxe qui tait cense rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019, puis 650 millions cette anne.


Les entreprises amricaines de la technologie tant les premires vises, l'administration Trump a dnonc le caractre  extrmement discriminatoire  de la taxe numrique franaise  lgard des multinationales bases aux tats-Unis. Elle a exprim son intention de saisir lOrganisation mondiale du commerce (OMC) en reprsailles afin de protger les intrts des entreprises technologiques amricaines. Donald Trump a mme ordonn une enqute sur le projet franais de taxation des entreprises technologiques, dans l'objectif de voir quelle serait la riposte US.

Afin de ne pas sombrer dans une guerre commerciale qui ne serait bnfique  personne, les deux pays ont annonc une trve dans le diffrend qui les oppose sur la taxe numrique. Ils ont dcid de calmer le jeu jusqu' la fin de lanne 2020 et de poursuivre les ngociations au niveau de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) sur la taxe numrique pendant cette priode.

Ce sont environ 140 tats qui ngocient actuellement  l'OCDE un nouvel accord sur la fiscalit transfrontalire ; un accord adapt  l're numrique. Toutefois, avec la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, les discussions n'ont pas beaucoup avanc alors que la premire moiti de l'anne est sur le point de se terminer. Ce qui veut dire que l'engagement raffirm en dbut danne de parvenir  un accord international dici fin 2020 semble de plus en plus difficile  tenir.

Comme le ministre des Finances le disait au dbut de ce mois, la pandmie de nouveau coronavirus en cours et ses consquences conomiques justifient plus que jamais le projet.  Cette crise montre que ceux qui s'en sortent aujourd'hui le mieux, ce sont les gants du numrique simplement parce que leurs activits se poursuivent y compris pendant la crise, et pourtant ce sont les moins taxs 

Source : entretien avec Bruno Le Maire

----------


## Etre_Libre

La somme rapporte me semble tellement faible par rapport  une possibilit que ces entreprises soient obliges de payer des impts en France (si objet ou service vendu en France), l je pense qu'on compterait en milliards d'euros par an trs facilement  :;):

----------


## redcurve

> La somme rapporte me semble tellement faible par rapport  une possibilit que ces entreprises soient obliges de payer des impts en France (si objet ou service vendu en France), l je pense qu'on compterait en milliards d'euros par an trs facilement


Le Maire raconte n'importe quoi ces entreprises ne paient pas moins d'impots que n'importe quel groupe franais, en outre l'anormalit de la fiscalit franaise fait que personne ne veut y mettre autre chose que des activits de support. La meilleure illustration du dlire fiscale est LVMH, la france reprsente 10% de leur business mais 50% des impots qu'ils paient.

Donc d'un si la france taxe les mchantes entreprises du numrique qui en plus sont trangre et les trangers sont forcment mchants, elle doit le faire pour tout le monde, bon la majorit des entreprises franaises cesseront d'exister mais au moins a sera cohrent.

Absolument tout le monde cherche  viter le plus possible la france, a va des logisticiens qui prfrent payer  un surcout pour aller  Anvers au Amsterdam, en passant par les industriels, les compagnies arienne, et les mchants trangers du numrique, . La france est radioactive  ::aie::

----------


## Sodium

Tu tmoignes d'une totale mconnaissance de l'conomie de ta part. videmment que les gants du numriques paient des impts totalement ridicules par rapport  leur chiffre d'affaire en France, et ce sont loin d'tre les seules.

Plus une entreprise (ou mme un individu) est grosse, plus elle a la possibilit de faire des montages afin d'viter de payer des impts. Facture qui est ensuite rpercute sur les particuliers moins fortuns et les PME.

----------


## redcurve

> Tu tmoignes d'une totale mconnaissance de l'conomie de ta part. videmment que les gants du numriques paient des impts totalement ridicules par rapport  leur chiffre d'affaire en France, et ce sont loin d'tre les seules.
> 
> Plus une entreprise (ou mme un individu) est grosse, plus elle a la possibilit de faire des montages afin d'viter de payer des impts. Facture qui est ensuite rpercute sur les particuliers moins fortuns et les PME.


Bah quoi consolider ses impts dans une holding hors de france est le bon sens mme, pareil pour le fait de vendre les services depuis l'tranger. La france elle mme a signe les traits permettant cela des deux mains, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on fait chier les entreprises parce qu'elles utilisent des outils lgaux que la france a elle mme valide et mme propose.

----------


## Sodium

Donc on vit dans un monde o il faut absolument que quelque chose soit illgal pour qu'on ne tente pas de l'empcher mme si c'est immoral ? Si le meurtre n'tait pas illgal tu roulerais joyeusement sur les passants sur le trottoir avec ta voiture ? Quand un meurtrier rcidiviste se retrouve en libert parce que son avocat pay trs cher est parvenu  trouver un vice de procdure quelque part le monde s'en trouve meilleur ?

L'ide justement ici est d'essayer petit  petit de dtricoter la gigantesque toile de grey-zones qu'exploitent les socits dont l'optimisation fiscale est la spcialit pour que leurs clients payent zro impts. Et non, ce n'est pas toujours lgal.

Tu es tout simplement parfaitement ignorant de comment les trs riches, entreprises comme particulier exploitent le systme pour ne quasiment rien payer, voir se faire subventionner. Et le manque  gagner c'est toi et moi qui le payons avec nos impts.

----------


## nicopulse

Cette a t mise en place par les GAFA eux mme pour qu'ils s'exonrent de l'assujettissements aux mmes bases fiscale qu'une socit classique, qui rappelons-le, voit son bnfice amput de 33% de son bnfice par prlvement de l'impt.

----------


## arnofly

Ces entreprises amricaines gagnent un max de frique grce au niveau de vie lev des europens, sans verser le moindre kopeck  ces tats. En France, ce sont uniquement les impts des Franais (TVA entre autres) qui servent  entretenir toutes les structures publiques (coles, voiries, hpitaux...) qui au final nous permettent d'acheter le dernier truc sur Amazon. Il est plus que temps de solutionner ce problme et je trouve donc que cette taxe est totalement justifie.

----------


## ManPaq

Cette taxe est purement franaise: l'appliquer  l'chelle de l'Europe c'est passer outre les si controverss et condamns mais florissant pays paradis fiscaux europens (je citerais le Luxembourg, la Suisse et surtout l'Irlande) qui affichent des taux de croissance  deux chiffres tandis que d'autres pays peine  rester dans les bornes des critres. Le dumping (la concurrence) fiscale ruine les efforts franais d'une cohrence internationale. L'alternative  cette taxe serait de renforcer la pression sur ces entreprises pour des implantation matrielles sur le territoire franais ce qui s'accommode assez bien du petit paradis parisien personnel... Mais cette fois il faudra demander des comptes sur l'utilisation des donnes  l'tats franais souverain...
A la rigueur il s'agit d'une TVA sur l'usage des donnes collectes qui prpare la suite du RGPD et le consentement des utilisateurs (rmunration implicite)  leur usage... Au mieux c'est de la science fiction, au pire un levage industriel de cerveau selon la mthode flamande!

----------


## Stan Adkens

*L'Europe menace d'imposer des taxes numriques sans accord mondial, aprs l'abandon des ngociations par les tats-Unis* 
*Que la France qualifie de  provocation *

Fin janvier, 137 pays staient entendus pour aboutir dici  la fin 2020  un accord sur la taxation des multinationales de la technologie, sous lgide de lOCDE. Mais Washington a dclar mercredi qu'il se retirait des ngociations avec les pays europens sur les nouvelles rgles fiscales internationales concernant les entreprises numriques, affirmant que les pourparlers n'avaient pas progress. Ce retrait a suscit de nombreuses ractions de la part des dirigeants europens. Pour Paris, cette dcision de quitter les discussions mondiales sur la faon de taxer les grandes entreprises numriques telles que Google, Amazon et Facebook tait une  provocation  et l'UE a dclar qu'elle pouvait imposer des taxes mme si aucun accord n'tait conclu d'ici la fin de l'anne, a rapport Reuters.

Mercredi, ladministration Trump avait en effet fait savoir que les tats-Unis avaient dcid de  faire une pause dans les pourparlers de lOCDE sur la fiscalit internationale au moment o les gouvernements du monde entier se concentrent sur la rponse  la pandmie de covid-19 et sur la rouverture en toute scurit de leurs conomies , selon un communiqu de Monica Crowley, charge des affaires publiques. Les ngociations visent  parvenir  un accord d'ici la fin de 2020, mais cette chance est dsormais hors de porte avec la dernire initiative de Washington et l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de novembre, selon Reuters.


LUnion europenne, la France et dautres pays europens ont condamn sans mnagement, jeudi 18 juin, la pause annonce par Washington dans les ngociations internationales sur la taxation des gants du numrique, menes sous lgide de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE). 

 Je confirme que nous avons reu, avec mes homologues italien, espagnol et britannique, une lettre du secrtaire au Trsor Steven Mnuchin qui nous confirme qu'ils ne veulent pas poursuivre les ngociations  l'OCDE sur la taxation numrique , a-t-il affirm sur France Inter.  Cette lettre est une provocation , a-t-il dplor, assurant que la France, le Royaume-Uni, l'Italie et l'Espagne avaient d'ores et dj rpondu aux tats-Unis pour confirmer dans une lettre leur volont d'obtenir   une juste taxation du numrique  l'OCDE le plus vite possible .

 Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette manire de traiter les allis des tats-Unis (...) en nous menaant systmatiquement de sanction , a-t-il dnonc, assurant que son pays ne renoncerait pas  la taxe, qu'il a commenc  percevoir ds 2019. Une porte-parole du gouvernement espagnol a dclar que Madrid et d'autres pays europens n'accepteraient  aucune menace d'un autre pays  concernant le litige sur la taxe numrique.

Jeudi aprs-midi, lOCDE, elle-mme, a regrett la dcision amricaine, appelant  poursuivre les ngociations.  Une guerre commerciale, en particulier en ce moment o lconomie mondiale traverse une crise historique, porterait plus encore prjudice  lconomie,  lemploi et  la confiance , a alert le secrtaire gnral de lOCDE, Angel Gurria, dans une dclaration crite.  Tous les pays [participant  ces discussions] devraient rester  la table des ngociations visant  parvenir  une solution internationale dici  la fin de lanne , a-t-il ajout. 

*Une taxe numrique europenne envisage si ladministration Trump ne retourne pas  la table de ngociations*

Selon les pays europens, les entreprises technologiques paient trop peu d'impts dans les pays o elles font des affaires, car elles peuvent transfrer leurs bnfices dans le monde entier avec peu d'infrastructures physiques. Washington a rsist  toute nouvelle taxe unilatrale sur les entreprises de la Silicon Valley en l'absence d'un accord de l'OCDE.

En octobre dernier, lOCDE a rendu publiques ses propositions sur une taxe GAFA transfrontalire, ce qui reprsente une tape politique dcisive en vue de la rsolution de ce problme. LOCDE veut parvenir  un accord sur les aspects techniques de la taxation des grandes entreprises numriques dici juillet et mettre en place un accord complet dici fin 2020, idalement avant le sommet du G20, afin dviter une escalade des tensions commerciales sur cette question. Daprs lorganisation, la mise en place de ce nouveau dispositif fiscal permettrait daugmenter les recettes fiscales nationales totales de 100 milliards de dollars par an. 

Mais les efforts de lorganisation se sont heurts  lhostilit et aux  manuvres protectionnistes  des tats-Unis (le pays o se trouvent la plupart des grandes entreprises de la technologie) qui exigent notamment ladoption dune proposition relative au concept de  sphre de scurit , un concept qui daprs ses dtracteurs permettrait aux multinationales de choisir entre se conformer au nouvel ensemble de lois voulu par lUE ou de sen tenir aux rglementations existantes. 

Bruno Le Maire, le ministre franais des Finances, a confi en fvrier que le mini G20 qui sest tenu  Riyad a t trs utile pour tablir un consensus sur ces rgles fiscales mondiales. Selon lui,  pour la premire fois, il existe un large consensus parmi les membres du G20 sur la ncessit davoir un nouveau systme de taxation internationale  qui permettrait dviter  la prolifration de systmes fiscaux diffrents . 

Plus tt dans la journe de jeudi, ctait le commissaire europen aux affaires conomiques, Paolo Gentiloni, qui dclarait esprer que la dcision amricaine ne serait  pas un arrt dfinitif .  La Commission europenne veut une solution globale pour faire entrer la fiscalit des entreprises dans le XXIe sicle , a dclar M. Gentiloni.  Mais si cela s'avre impossible cette anne, nous avons clairement indiqu que nous prsenterons une nouvelle proposition au niveau de l'UE , a-t-il ajout, prcisant que des taxes pourraient tre introduites mme en l'absence d'un accord mondial.

 Nous tions  quelques centimtres dun accord sur la taxation des gants du numrique, qui sont peut-tre les seuls au monde  avoir tir dimmenses bnfices du coronavirus , a soulign M. Le Maire.  Nous appliquerons quoiquil arrive une taxation aux gants du digital en 2020, parce que cest une question de justice , a-t-il assur, rappelant que la taxe franaise  navait jamais t retire, mais simplement suspendue pour quelques mois . 


*Certains tats europens toujours engags pour une solution globale de taxation des gants de la technologie*

La France, l'un des pays europens qui ont adopt de nouvelles taxes pour collecter davantage de revenus auprs des entreprises numriques, avait accept de suspendre la perception de sa taxe pendant que des discussions taient en cours sur une approche globale. Le ministre le Maire a dclar que la France imposerait sa taxe sur les services numriques cette anne, que Washington reprenne ou non les ngociations.  Personne ne peut accepter que les gants du numrique puissent faire des profits avec leurs 450 millions de clients europens et ne pas payer d'impts l o ils se trouvent , a-t-il dclar.

La taxe franaise applique un prlvement de 3 % sur les revenus des services numriques perus en France par les entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires dpasse 25 millions d'euros (28 millions de dollars) en France et 750 millions d'euros dans le monde. La France sest engage dans une initiative nationale en dbut 2019 lorsque les tentatives de lUE senlisaient  cause de lopposition  la rforme de certains tats membres. Mais une taxe numrique nationale, sans accord mondial, ne tente plus certains tats europens. 

Le ministre italien de l'Economie Roberto Gualtieri a dclar jeudi que son pays tait toujours engag dans un accord mondial commun sur une taxe sur les services numriques, aprs que les tats-Unis aient dcid de quitter les ngociations mondiales sur la manire de taxer les gants du secteur, a rapport Reuters.  Malgr l'urgence de covid-19, nous sommes dtermins  trouver une solution d'ici 2020 en travaillant avec la France, l'Espagne et le Royaume-Uni, comme l'a dcid le G20 , a crit M. Gualtieri sur Twitter.

La Grande-Bretagne va galement continuer  faire pression pour une solution globale sur la taxation des entreprises numriques internationales aprs la dcision des tats-Unis de prendre une pause dans les ngociations, a dclar jeudi un porte-parole du Trsor britannique.  Nous restons attachs  une solution globale , a dclar le porte-parole, daprs Reuters.

La taxe dite GAFA de la France lui a valu des menaces de la part de Washington d'imposer des droits de douane sur le champagne franais, les sacs  main et d'autres marchandises. Aprs l'apaisement des tensions avec la France en dbut de lanne, l'administration Trump a menac de reprsailles la Grande-Bretagne. Steven Mnuchin a averti que les exportateurs britanniques pourraient s'attendre  un traitement similaire si Johnson persiste avec la taxe sur les services numriques, qui, selon Washington, pnalise injustement des entreprises comme Google, Amazon et Facebook. 

La taxe britannique devrait entrer en vigueur en avril,  raison de 2 % des revenus des moteurs de recherche, des plateformes de mdias sociaux et des marchs en ligne qui tirent de la valeur des utilisateurs britanniques. Les tats-Unis ont ouvert ce mois-ci des enqutes commerciales sur les taxes numriques en Grande-Bretagne, en Italie, en Espagne et dans d'autres pays, car ils craignent qu'elles ne ciblent injustement les entreprises amricaines.

Mais ces solutions nationales pourraient tre adoptes, selon Reuters, car les efforts dploys pour parvenir  un accord commercial tats-Unis-UE, mme limit, ont chou et les sources des deux parties estiment qu'il y a peu de chances de progrs  l'approche d'une lection prsidentielle amricaine dans quatre mois  peine. Quant  une solution au niveau de lUE, les tentatives prcdentes nous ont appris quil est galement difficile de parvenir  un accord entre pays membres. 

Sources : Reuters (1, 2 & 3), France Inter

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel commentaire faites-vous de la pause dans les ngociations dcide par les tats-Unis ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la menace de lUE d'imposer des taxes numriques sans accord mondial ? Une taxe commune au niveau de lUE sera-t-elle possible ?
 ::fleche::  Que se passerait-il dans le cas o, par manque daccord, chaque pays adoptait sa propre taxe nationale ? 

*Lire aussi*

 ::fleche::  L'Europe veut que les leadeurs de l'conomie mondiale runis sous la bannire du G20 fassent de la conclusion d'un accord mondial sur la taxe GAFA, leur priorit absolue cette anne
 ::fleche::  Au sortir du mini G20 de Riyad, les dirigeants des pays reprsents voudraient s'unir pour taxer les GAFA, et se partager la cagnotte de 100 milliards de dollars annonce par l'OCDE
 ::fleche::  Aprs l'apaisement des tensions avec la France, l'administration Trump menace dsormais de reprsailles la Grande-Bretagne, si elle venait  appliquer sa taxe sur les grandes enseignes du numrique
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles dvoile son plan de taxation des gants du numrique, un taux de 3 % applicable sur la vente d'espaces publicitaires et de donnes

----------


## ElementaryJoe

> Ces entreprises amricaines gagnent un max de frique grce au niveau de vie lev des europens, sans verser le moindre kopeck  ces tats. En France, ce sont uniquement les impts des Franais (TVA entre autres) qui servent  entretenir toutes les structures publiques (coles, voiries, hpitaux...) qui au final nous permettent d'acheter le dernier truc sur Amazon. Il est plus que temps de solutionner ce problme et je trouve donc que cette taxe est totalement justifie.


Quel est le rapport, dans ta phrase, entre "En France, ce sont uniquement les impts des Franais (TVA entre autres) qui servent  entretenir toutes les structures publiques " et "qui au final nous permettent d'acheter le dernier truc sur Amazon." ?

En France, le niveau sur lev des taxes ne fais rien d'autre que d'asphyxier les gens et l'conomie Franaise  cause de la centralisation des finances au niveau de l'tat par ses taxes, rien d'autres.

De plus, les structures publiques sont aussi financs par des organises privs, par des partenariats et par des dons. Mais bon, passons...

L'autre aspect de cette ralit, c'est que les taxes Franaise, pour un pays comme lAmrique sont incomprhensible (et je sais de quoi je parle), puisqu'une entreprise est 10  15 fois moins taxs labas.

Pour prendre un exemple concret, si tu es dveloppeur  ton compte en France, tu sera tax 44% de ton bnfice.
Aux US, tu seras taxs 6% de ton bnfice.

Comprends-tu la diffrence ?
Si on prends l'exemple d'un salaire avec charges, en France, sur un salaire brut de 1900 euros, toi, tu sera pays 1250 euros, aux US, sur un salaire brut de 1900 euros, tu sera pays 1800 euros.

Tu comprends donc qu' l'chelle d'une grosse entreprise US implantes en France, quand on te dis que tu va passer de 6% d'imposition  44%, a te fait mal au c** et de facto, tu va soit vouloir virer ton entreprise de ce guet-apens, soit, vouloir trouver des combines pour ne pas te faire saigner.

Ca n'est en rien normal de taxer dj, en France, les entreprises ainsi, alors les entreprises d'un autre pays encore moins, sauf si on veut qu'elle dgage et l, ce "ministre"  part les faire dgager, c'est tout ce qu'il est entrain faire.

La seule et unique vritable chose  faire ici, c'est d'arrter avec ces montants d'impot compltement WTF et injustifi afin de mettre en place un vritable cycle conomique bas sur de l'intelligence et du bon sens et non pas comme c'est le cas actuel, sur de la magouille et des petites mains qui au fonds, ne profites qu' trois personnes qui ont dj largement assez pour vivre bien qu'elles en veulent toujours plus.

----------


## defZero

Quel commentaire faites-vous de la pause dans les ngociations dcide par les tats-Unis ?

Je suis botien en ngociation international, mais le faite qu'une des parties dcide unilatralement d'imposer ses choix  tous les autres, en usant de chantage, ne me fait pas vraiment pens  une "ngociation" justement  ::aie:: .
Pareillement, est-ce l'on peut encore qualifier d'alli quelqu'un qui vous menace pour obtenir ce qu'il veut ?
Quand c'est un individue, a sappelle de lextorsion est c'est passible de prison il me semble.

Que pensez-vous de la menace de lUE d'imposer des taxes numriques sans accord mondial ?

Mais en quoi une taxe dcid par un ou des pays serait une menace ?
Chacun fait ce qu'il veut chez lui non ?
En quoi taxer des entreprises qui font du chiffre sur un territoire est une menace ?
Ou alors toutes les entreprises sont menac depuis toujours et les tat ne valent gre plus qu'une mafia  ::ptdr:: .

Une taxe commune au niveau de lUE sera-t-elle possible ?

Une taxe, a a toujours tait national, alors laisser l'UE faire, c'est se tirer une balle dans la taxe  ::aie:: .
Plus srieusement, c'est une des prrogatives des tats Membre, mme au niveau Europen a reste une dcision National, donc dclar qu'ils veulent que les pays membres en dcide ensemble, c'est forcement vou  lchec et ils le savent (ou ils sont idiots, ce qui reste encore  rfuter  ::mouarf:: ).

Que se passerait-il dans le cas o, par manque daccord, chaque pays adoptait sa propre taxe nationale ?

a ont va le savoir bientt puisque c'est le scnario prvue de toutes faons.

----------


## archqt

> Quel est le rapport, dans ta phrase, entre "En France, ce sont uniquement les impts des Franais (TVA entre autres) qui servent  entretenir toutes les structures publiques " et "qui au final nous permettent d'acheter le dernier truc sur Amazon." ?
> 
> En France, le niveau sur lev des taxes ne fais rien d'autre que d'asphyxier les gens et l'conomie Franaise  cause de la centralisation des finances au niveau de l'tat par ses taxes, rien d'autres.
> 
> De plus, les structures publiques sont aussi financs par des organises privs, par des partenariats et par des dons. Mais bon, passons...
> 
> L'autre aspect de cette ralit, c'est que les taxes Franaise, pour un pays comme lAmrique sont incomprhensible (et je sais de quoi je parle), puisqu'une entreprise est 10  15 fois moins taxs labas.
> 
> Pour prendre un exemple concret, si tu es dveloppeur  ton compte en France, tu sera tax 44% de ton bnfice.
> ...


C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une scurit sociale et d'avoir les soins quasi-gratuit. Pour certains aux US que tu aimes tant pour quelques semaines  l'hopital + ranimation,  plus de 1 millions de $ de facture, coup de bol mec avait une assurance sinon il crevait.
C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'tre rembours du mdecin. Aux US c'est 60$ min la consultation d'un docteur et ton assurance souvent applique une franchise de 1500$/an (assurance en partie paye par ton employeur).
C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une retraite et des minimas sociaux pour vivre.
C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une cole de qualit gratuite. Aux US c'est minimum 15000$/an pour une universit de moyenne zone.

On pourrait en trouver plein des "c'est vrai".

Donc moi je prfre gagner moins, et payer plus d'impts et savoir que tout cela est "quasi-gratuit" pour moi.
Aprs ces socits ne cre pas beaucoup d'emplois (voire aucun) en France...Elles ramassent le bl sans rien apporter, est ce normal ?
Donc si tu penses qu'au US c'est mieux, vas y, et quand tu auras un cancer et que tu auras t vir par ton employeur car suite  un ala de la vie tu ne seras plus rentable/efficace...on en reparlera :-)
Les US c'est bien si tu es riche et en bonne sant :-)

Ah oui je ne suis pas spcialement de gauche, mais a ce n'est pas ngociable comme avantage en retour d'impts plus levs.

----------


## ElementaryJoe

> C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une scurit sociale et d'avoir les soins quasi-gratuit. Pour certains aux US que tu aimes tant pour quelques semaines  l'hopital + ranimation,  plus de 1 millions de $ de facture, coup de bol mec avait une assurance sinon il crevait.
> C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'tre rembours du mdecin. Aux US c'est 60$ min la consultation d'un docteur et ton assurance souvent applique une franchise de 1500$/an (assurance en partie paye par ton employeur).
> C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une retraite et des minimas sociaux pour vivre.
> C'est vrai ce n'est pas normal d'avoir une cole de qualit gratuite. Aux US c'est minimum 15000$/an pour une universit de moyenne zone.
> 
> On pourrait en trouver plein des "c'est vrai".
> 
> Donc moi je prfre gagner moins, et payer plus d'impts et savoir que tout cela est "quasi-gratuit" pour moi.
> Aprs ces socits ne cre pas beaucoup d'emplois (voire aucun) en France...Elles ramassent le bl sans rien apporter, est ce normal ?
> ...



Le fameux argument de la sant.
J'aimerais que tu me dise, combien de fois par an, tu va au mdecin ?
Cet argument tiens uniquement pour ceux ayant des problmes de sant et pour les alas de la vie.

L'argument de la sant en France, c'est le mme principe de l'arnaque  l'assurance.
Pour tre plus clair, tu va payer une assurance toute ta vie, pour au final soit ne jamais l'utiliser, soit, lorsque tu va l'utiliser, ne pas pouvoir rellement en profiter puisque celle-ci trouvera bien une raison de ne pas pouvoir tre applique.

Effectivement, aux US, tu as une police d'assurance, ce qui est  mon sens plus sens.
Entre avoir ton salaire x5 voir x10 et avoir l'inverse en France puisque tout part dans des charges qui au final sont mal utilise, il y a clairement un fausse.

Je comprends parfaitement ton argument car tu es n dans ce systme, et je suis loin de dire que les US sont un paradis, bien au contraire.
Je me rfre au sujet: L'argent.

Concernant le prix d'un mdecin aux US, a n'est pas exacte.
C'est vrai qu'au US, le prix des soins est cher, voir trs cher. 
Pour autant ton salaire tant x5/x10, si  la place d'avoir ton salaire prlev de charges dans tout les sens comme en France, tu conomises comme fais quai tous le monde ici, et bien ta consultation  400$ passe sans problme tant donn qu'en moyenne, tu va 1  2 fois par ans chez le mdecin et si tu as un problme grave, c'est ton assurance qui prends.

Et l'argument du "a a cot 1 million de dollars", tu crois vraiment qu'en France a ne coute pas le mme prix quand tu y vas ? Tu ne le vois pas car justement il y a des taxes dans tous les sens, mais la seule diffrence ici effectivement, c'est qu'on te demande de te comporter comme un adulte et donc d'tre prvoyant.

Donc tu vois bien que ton argument n'est pas recevable.
Vous tes tellement habitu  vous faire avoir, que pour vous, au dela d'tre une normalit, vous le revendiquez.

Ca ne se passe pas comme dans les films, ils faut arrter de rver, si ton enfant a une maladie qui t'oblige  devoir aller souvent au mdecin, ta police d'assurance va grer cela sans problme.

Et puis soyons honnte, je prfre mon salaire de Dev ici, converti en euros,  7800 euros par mois que lorsque j'avais mon entreprise en France ou le max que j'ai pu me vers  t 3000 euros.

Le cot de la vie n'est pas plus cher aux US et le seul argument que l'on m'oppose, tout comme toi, et qui en plus n'est pas recevable, est le systme de sant de la France, alors que vous ne vous rendez mme pas compte que vous vous faites arnaquer.

Et pour finir, moi aussi, sans aucun problme, je pourrais passer la journe  trouver des arguments qui dmontre le dsavantage d'tre au France par rapport aux US.
Je me tiens uniquement, une fois de plus, au sujet: L'argent, et sur ce thme, il n'y a mme pas de dbat  a voir, la France saigne ses compatriotes sous le prtexte houleux d'un systme de sant qui n'est pas crdible (manque de moyens dans les hpitaux, bas salaire du personnel soignants, ...) et ce sert de cet argument pour justifier et endoctriner sa population sur le bien fond du vol de l'argent que sa population gagne durement  la tche, pour au final, ne servir que les intrts de quelques-un au dtriment de tous les autres.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Quel commentaire faites-vous de la pause dans les ngociations dcide par les tats-Unis ?


C'est politique. C'est  cause des elections.




> Que pensez-vous de la menace de lUE d'imposer des taxes numriques sans accord mondial ?


L'arme favorite de l'UE et de la France au passage .... les taxes. Faut il encore russir  ficeler une taxe pas comme chez Amazon ... qui rpercute sur le consommateur final ... Les fameux 3% 




> Une taxe commune au niveau de lUE sera-t-elle possible ?


A dfaut de mettre 30 pays d'accords, si au moins la moitier arrive  en crer une c'est dj une avancer. Maitriser l'hydrie ou le mammouth ne se fait pas en faisant cavalier seul.




> Que se passerait-il dans le cas o, par manque daccord, chaque pays adoptait sa propre taxe nationale ?


Il se passera longtemps avant une harmonisation fiscales en UE :

> europe du sud latine et dpensire
> europe du nord et germanique rigoureuse et conome
> des pays comme NL, LU, GB (en particulier JE,GG,IM) , IE ou la fiscalit avantageuse s'achte.
> chaque pays est encore souverain sur l'aspect fiscal a moins d'une rforme (fdrale) ?

----------


## el_slapper

> L'argument de la sant en France, c'est le mme principe de l'arnaque  l'assurance.
> Pour tre plus clair, tu va payer une assurance toute ta vie, pour au final soit ne jamais l'utiliser, soit, lorsque tu va l'utiliser, ne pas pouvoir rellement en profiter puisque celle-ci trouvera bien une raison de ne pas pouvoir tre applique.


Le jour ou mon fils est n, il a commenc une hospitalisation d'un mois. Je n'ai pas pay un sou ( part ma nourriture sur site). Tu appelles a une arnaque? J'ai pay  fonds perdus pendant vingt ans, et le jour ou le monde s'est effondr autour de moi (oui, parce-quun enfant qui nat avec une glycmie sur le point de le tuer, qui fait un AVC dans les jours qui suit, une thrombose de la veine porte, et une cataracte, plus d'autres soucis plus mineurs, dont une carence lourde en calcium, c'est un plus qu'un peu le monde qui s'effondre), eh bien l'assurance a fait son boulot. Et a sans doute pay plus que je n'avais pay au cours de ces 20 dernires annes.




> Concernant le prix d'un mdecin aux US, a n'est pas exacte.
> C'est vrai qu'au US, le prix des soins est cher, voir trs cher. 
> Pour autant ton salaire tant x5/x10, si  la place d'avoir ton salaire prlev de charges dans tout les sens comme en France, tu conomises comme fais quai tous le monde ici, et bien ta consultation  400$ passe sans problme tant donn qu'en moyenne, tu va 1  2 fois par ans chez le mdecin et si tu as un problme grave, c'est ton assurance qui prends.


Ca, c'est si tu as une assurance. Je connais une dame qui a fait une csarienne, elle a pay 25,000$ de sa poche._ Sans compter ce qu'a pay son assurance_. En France, le cot total factur  la scu, c'est un montant  4 chiffres (et qui ne commence pas par un 9, ni mme par un 8 ou un 7). Le smic horaire _net_ aux USA est  7,25$. En France, 8,03.

Dit autrement, tu pousses en avant un systme qui favorise les gens qui gagnent plein de sous, et empche les plus pauvres de se soigner. Un couple de smicards amricains  qui il arrive la mme chose qu' moi pour leur enfant, et dont l'employeur ne fournit pas une couverture maladie correcte, ne peut pas soigner son enfant. Mon fils a t soign, il est vivant (a n'avait rien d'vident les premiers jours), il marche (ce qui n'tait pas le plus probable), il peut se servir de son bras droit (grce au travail formidable du kin), et devrait parler un jour.

Mon pre a cotis presque 40 ans(il a eu un peu de chmage)  la scu. Il n'a jamais rien eu en retour. A 72 ans, il est frais comme un gardon. Ma mre a eu une petite opration  ses 40 ans, et a s'arrte l. Fonds perdus, je disais. Mais quand il a fallu s'occuper de son petit fils en train de crever  peine n, le systme a march. Ou aussi pour leur gendre(mon beau-frre, donc), et ses soucis cardiaques. Mon beau-frre est toujours vivant, et est un membre productif de la socit (lead dveloppeur, pas pay des cacahutes, et il le mrite). Mon fils a une probabilit dsormais forte d'tre lui aussi, un jour, un membre utile et productif de la socit. C'est pour a que mon pre a cotis pendant 40 ans. Pour que sa fille ne perde pas son mari, pour que son fils ne perde pas son fils. Il ne le savait pas quand il payait. Mais c'est ce qui s'est pass.




> Et l'argument du "a a cot 1 million de dollars", tu crois vraiment qu'en France a ne cote pas le mme prix quand tu y vas ? Tu ne le vois pas car justement il y a des taxes dans tous les sens, mais la seule diffrence ici effectivement, c'est qu'on te demande de te comporter comme un adulte et donc d'tre prvoyant.


Non, encore une fois. Je bosse dans le logiciel hospitalier, et les cots hospitaliers sont matriss en France. Ca pourrait tre mieux, il y a plein de pistes d'amliorations, mais on est, dans la plupart des cots, 2  3 fois moins chers que les amricains (sauf Veteran's affairs, un systme socialis qui marche trs bien, et que Mike Pence veut supprimer sous prtexte de mieux servir les vtrans). J'ai, de par ma position, une vue privilgie sur le cot des actes partout dans le monde(enfin, l ou on a des clients, je ne peux pas parler pour le Japon ou le Canada, par exemple). Eh bien en France, c'est pareil que presque partout,  plus ou moins 20 pour-cent prs). Partout? Chili, Chine, Thalande, Australie, Nouvelle Zlande, Italie, Angleterre, Ecosse, Afrique du Sud (cas particulier, les cots dans le privs sont similaires aux standards que je viens de citer, ils sont 5 fois plus faibles dans le public, mais le public a un niveau de qualit dplorable - ils en ont pour leur argent, c'est--dire quasiment rien). Le Moyen Orient est plus cher, mais suite  des actions de contrle des cots (spcialement aux mirats), est en train de reprendre la main. Le Veteran's Affair est quand mme plus coteux, mais  des niveaux qui restent raisonnables. Le systme priv, aux USA, est lui totalement hors de contrle. Et pas encore assez aux yeux de certains.

(source : nos bases de donnes internes - que je ne peux videmment pas partager).

----------


## ok.Idriss

Au dela du dbat "libralisme" vs "socialisme  la Franaise" (qui ont tout deux des avantages et inconvnients. On pourra dbattre de est-ce que les avantages thoriques sont assez bien mis en pratique, etc. Est-ce que la solidarit Franaise est vraiment une arnaque qui n'aide pas grand monde  part des privilgis ou est-ce que malgr que a freine la comptivit mais que malgr tout beaucoup de gens prcaires en vivent et de manire plus soutenable qu'aux USA ou en Allemagne. Faut-il ne se pencher que sur le rattrapage de notre retard de comptivit ou y-a t-il d'autres choses aussi voire plus importantes  btir et entretenir dans notre socit. Trs philosophique tout a et j'ai moi mme beaucoup d'hsitations), il y a quand mme un problme : soit on est libral et du coup on dfiscalise aussi nos entreprises franaises qui ont de gros problmes de comptivit non pas  cause du fait de payer des impts mais  cause du fait de devoir en payer plus que les autres qui en profitent pour faire de la concurrence trs dloyale (c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire), soit on se dbrouille pour taxer tout le monde pareil et redistribuer les taxes sous forme de subvention pour favoriser notre conomie locale (et c'est bien normal, c'est ce qu'on font les autres, mme les soi-disant libraux).

Dans tout les cas, de mon point de vue notre gros problme c'est de rester entre deux chaises,  un moment donn faudra choisir un cap qui part vers une destination et des objectifs prcis.

@ElementaryJoe je comprends ta vision sur le fait que ici on perd dans les 40% de notre CA et qu'on a l'tat qui bouffe le plus de PIB dans son fonctionnement (bien que c'est en train de baisser timidement). Mais je pense que c'est pas parce que nous on en paye trop, que l'tat devrait en avoir assez avec ces 56% de PIB consomm (contre 30% durant les trente glorieuses) qu'il faut accepter que d'un ct t'as des entreprises qui payent 40% de leur CA et du coup appliquent des prix proportionns de manire  dgager des marges correctes et de l'autre des entreprises trangres qui contournent le droit de manire assez limite pour appliquer une politique de prix bas trs dloyale qui au final ne profite pas du tout  notre conomie. Ton modle des USA lui ne se gne pas pour augmenter les taxes ds qu'il constate un dsquilibre, la question n'est pas du tout de savoir si on a besoin en tant qu'tat de ces taxes ou pas. Aprs oui, la question de la bonne utilisation de ces taxes (subventions d'entreprises fr qui elles payent les impts, dduction fiscales lorsque l'on consomme franais,  etc) se pose galement plutt que d'essayer de maintenir des administrations les plus coteuses du monde qui pourraient tre davantage automatises.

Aprs voil, perso je prfre quand mme payer un peu plus et tre dans la solidarit qui pourra ventuellement me servir galement  titre personnel en cas de coup dur et mme si je n'en ai pas besoin de cette solidarit,  vrai dire c'est que tout va bien pour moi donc tant mieux pour les autres qui eux en ont besoin. Que veut-on construire comme socit ? On peut quand mme envisager un minimum de solidarit, de ne pas tre pour une socit hyper individualiste, sans tomber dans le communisme non plus. Aucun systme n'est parfait, y-a pleins d'erreurs faites par nos gouvernants mais globalement il faut aussi couter la colre d'une grosse masse de notre peuple qui, malgr leur travail assidu, souffrent ds qu'on touche un peu aux faibles acquis sociaux qui tiennent encore debout.

P.S : ce message viens d'un entrepreneur qui dpense aussi  peu prs 40% de son CA et qui en plus a pris un coup dur dans cette crise sanitaire avec de grosses pertes.

----------


## tanaka59

La diffrence entre modle US et FR :

France : votre employeur paye le brut (que vous ne voyez pas) en 

assurance maladie
assurance retraite
assurance chomage
complmentaire sant/mutuelle
complmentaire retraite (beaucoup plus rare)

USA : votre employeur paye votre salaire (vous avez toute la somme) , a vous de vous dmard avec

assurance maladie (99% du temps prive)
assurance retraite (99% du temps prive)
assurance chomage (99% du temps prive)

--- 

Maintenant on peut changer le systme. Chaque franais reoit son salaire complet (brut quoi). Et on vient pomper sur votre compte en banque  destination : 

urssaf
pole emploi
assurance retraite
assurance maladie

Plusieurs centaines d'euros par mois ... J'aimerais bien voir la tronche de certains au vu des montants

----------


## David_g

En soi l'avis est intressant mais  nuancer car les situations d'expat sont rarement la ralit du pays qui les accueille (2 fois le salaire moyen US dans ce qu'il poste, informatique donc certainement boite correct avec les plans adquats).

Est ce que c'est la ralit du plus grand nombre ?

----------


## SQLpro

ha mince un coming out !!!!




> Le fameux argument de la sant.
> J'aimerais que tu me dise, combien de fois par an, tu va au mdecin ?


Vous venez de dvoiler une partie de votre vie intime en nous informant que vous et votre mdecin aviez des relations sexuelles... En effet, il existe une diffrence sensible entre *aller au mdecin* et aller _chez_ le mdecin. La vache va au taureau, histoire de faire de petits veaux et chez le vtrinaire pour se soigner....




> Cet argument tiens uniquement pour ceux ayant des problmes de sant et pour les alas de la vie.
> 
> L'argument de la sant en France, c'est le mme principe de l'arnaque  l'assurance.
> Pour tre plus clair, tu va payer une assurance toute ta vie, pour au final soit ne jamais l'utiliser, soit, lorsque tu va l'utiliser, ne pas pouvoir rellement en profiter puisque celle-ci trouvera bien une raison de ne pas pouvoir tre applique.
> 
> Effectivement, aux US, tu as une police d'assurance, ce qui est  mon sens plus sens.
> Entre avoir ton salaire x5 voir x10 et avoir l'inverse en France puisque tout part dans des charges qui au final sont mal utilise, il y a clairement un fausse.


Sachez que pour le traitement d'un cancer, le cot moyen direct en sant est de 100 000  en France et 400 000 e aux USA. 
https://www.lesechos.fr/2017/09/canc...tements-182868
Mme si vous gagnez 10 fois plus au USA, vous n'aurez jamais les moyens d'avoir cette somme sur le laps de temps du traitement. 
En imaginant que vous soyez pay 4 000  net par mois en France et 40 000  aux USA, il vous restera 2 800  aprs impt en France et 24 000 aux USA '40 % d'impt max)... 
Sans assurance vous ne pourrez pas payer les 400 000  du traitement de chimio qui est de quelques mois. Faites le calcul sur 9 mois (grand max) cela reprsente prs de 45 000  par mois... Plus que votre salaire... et pendant ce temps, vous ne pouvez travailler, donc plus de revenu...
C'est pourquoi toutes les assurances aux USA sont limites dans le temps et le montant des remboursements, alors qu'en France il n'y a aucune limite...


> Je comprends parfaitement ton argument car tu es n dans ce systme, et je suis loin de dire que les US sont un paradis, bien au contraire.
> Je me rfre au sujet: L'argent.
> 
> Concernant le prix d'un mdecin aux US, a n'est pas exacte.


Ma dernire consultations aux USA, il y a 10 ans pour une violente rhinopharyngite, c'tait 125 $... et dans un centre mdical...

A +

----------


## ElementaryJoe

> ha mince un coming out !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vous venez de dvoiler une partie de votre vie intime en nous informant que vous et votre mdecin aviez des relations sexuelles... En effet, il existe une diffrence sensible entre *aller au mdecin* et aller _chez_ le mdecin. La vache va au taureau, histoire de faire de petits veaux et chez le vtrinaire pour se soigner....
> 
> Sachez que pour le traitement d'un cancer, le cot moyen direct en sant est de 100 000  en France et 400 000 e aux USA. 
> https://www.lesechos.fr/2017/09/canc...tements-182868
> Mme si vous gagnez 10 fois plus au USA, vous n'aurez jamais les moyens d'avoir cette somme sur le laps de temps du traitement. 
> ...


L'homophobie est donc votre seul argument, qui, dans votre tte, semble valable ? comment donner de la considration  une personne qui prouve ds son introduction qu'elle est idiote.

Admettons, que j'oublie cela, "Sachez que pour le traitement d'un cancer, le cot moyen direct en sant est de 100 000  en France et 400 000 e aux USA."

Mais, honntement, mettez y les pieds au moins. Moi j'y vis depuis 2003, donc je me permets en connaissance de cause de commenter ici quand je vois des ineptie tant donn que je continue de travailler aussi sur du secteur Franais.
Peu importe le cot moyen, cela pourrait tre un milliard de $, a ne changerais rien, c'est votre assurance qui prends cela en charge. Vous comprenez ?
Vous savez, le truc que vous payez et qui trouve toujours une excuse pour ne pas fonctionner lorsque vous en avez besoin en France ?

Mais admettons, de toute manire, je ne suis pas l  faire l'loge des US, il est clair que a n'est pas un modle non plus, je suis dans la continuit de l'article, l'argent, une fois de plus.
Le systme de sante, encore une fois, n'est pas un argument recevable, pour la simple raison qu'en France, vous tes prlevs des sommes astronomiques pour une chose que vous utilisez peu voir jamais.

Cela s'appelle une arnaque.
Vous payez dans la prvision de l'une des seules choses qui arrivent le moins souvent.

Le fameux, seul et unique argument oppos  toutes ces charges injustifies en France qui est le systme de sant et le pire des arguments  voquer par la faiblesse de cet argument et malgr tout, vous ritrer et aimez cela.

C'est comme ci demain le futur prsident Franais disait, on va mettre une taxe  la mtorite, il y en a une qui est tombe durant le jurassique, on ne sais jamais, alors vous serez prleve 40% de votre salaire car si cela arrive, vous serez bien content d'avoir de l'aide du pays le jour ou a arrivera !

En attendant, cela n'arrive pas, a vous pompe de manire injustifie votre salaire et  la fin au del de vous asphyxier a empche les initiatives qui se retrouves bloques par le manque de moyens.

Lors-queffectivement, par malheur il vous arrive de devoir aller  lhpital, le systme Franais devient utile, et le ratio / proportion de la population Franaise est donc mal quilibr compte tenu de cela, pour avoir  payer ce que vous cotez.

La seule et unique ralit pour le soi disant systme de sant dont on a vite vu les limites avec le COVID, dont on vois les limites tous les jours avec les grves constante depuis sa mise en place, est que c'est le pige  con idale.

Preuves en est, vous le dfendez comme un veau dcrbr ...

Pour finir, le problme de la France, est que les charges sont beaucoup trop leve. Si ces charges taient rellement justifies et tait le fruit de calcul adaptes de manires constantes  la ralit de ce pays, alors les entreprises n'userais pas de malice pour pouvoir ne pas les payer, et le fait de les forcer  payer ces charges compltement WTF va juste faire fuir des entreprises qui clairement pse  elles seules plus que toute la France.

C'est la ralit du monde, on est pas chez les bisounours  coup de "on a notre systme de sant nous au moins, peu importe si il me reste deux euros  la fin du mois", en attendant, moi, j'ai quasiment 8000 euros par mois alors qu'en France pour le mme travail j'aurais moins de 3000. Et l'argument que j'entends aussi souvent qui est, ici il y a la retraite... Oui c'est sur, avec tes 750 euros de retraites par mois, tu vas aller loin lol.

A moins que tu ne vives jusqu' 150 ans, sachant que ta retraite tu l'a a 64 ans, ce qui est dj pas mal avanc pour ne pas y passer deux ans aprs ta retraite, tu aura bien travailler toute ta vie  tre pris pour un con.

Bien sur, j'extrapole volontaire le trait afin de pousser au dbat, pour autant, la ralit est belle et bien celle-ci, trop de charges, tue les charges.

----------


## Sodium

> Le systme de sante, encore une fois, n'est pas un argument recevable, pour la simple raison qu'en France, vous tes prlevs des sommes astronomiques pour une chose que vous utilisez peu voir jamais.
> 
> Cela s'appelle une arnaque.
> Vous payez dans la prvision de l'une des seules choses qui arrivent le moins souvent.


Tu n'as donc pas non plus d'assurance auto ? Sinon j'espre que tu la rentabilises en ayant au moins un accident ou deux par an.

Tu as un point de vue incroyablement puril et naf. La scurit sociale aux USA fonctionne pour les gens qui ont du bol, ou le mrite peut-tre de ton point de vue, de natre dans la bonne famille, au bon endroit. Ou alors pour ceux qui ont le grand mrite, l aussi, de ne jamais tomber malade, de ne jamais avoir d'accident grave. On paie pour les autres parce que l'autre, a peut ventuellement tre nous-mme. Aprs si tu as une mthode pour calculer exactement combien de frais de sant sur toute une vie a risque d'intresser un paquet de gens, je te conseille de faire brevet le concept.

----------


## pierre.E

ben la loi du plus fort est toujours la meilleur rien de neuf sous le soleil

----------


## frederion

Oui il faut graver cette taxe GAFA dans le marbre.
C'est peut tre rien pour certain mais c'est un tournant historique dans la rpartitions des richesse d'aujourd'hui en France mais demain dans le monde.
C'est pour cela qu'Amazon ne veux rien lcher car il sont conscient que l'Europe va suivre et les autres continent aussi.

Mais ce qui est rigolo c'est que ce systme de rpartitions des richesses va sauver leur modle conomique de demain.
Et c'est pour cela que certains de la GAFA accepte, peut tre aussi qu'il sont moins directement toucher de front  ::lol:: 

Dans tous les cas Amazone ferait mieux de mettre de l'eau dans son vin car sur le marcher il y d'autre expditeur (chine), et web-commerce (chine) qui fleurissent et taxer ses clients, c'est en perdre une partie.
En plus un nouveau modle de vente merge, le commerce local qui pour moi va prendre son essor (car cologique) , car on l'oublie mais la taxe carbone a t mis en suspend mais on y passera un jour c'est certains.

Il pourrait disparaitre aussi vite qui sont arriv 1997 c'est pas si vieux 23ans pour une entreprise.

----------


## ManPaq

Les ractions le clament: le rgime de sant comme celui qui rgle l'activit des entreprises ne relvent pas des mmes prmisses mais dans les deux cas la conclusion est une disparit chronique des traitements et de la rpartition des richesses. Que ce soit  l'chelle de l'individu ou de l'entreprise, aux USA ou en Europe dans une situation critique le pauvre sera toujours plus pauvre et le riche le restera davantage (cqfd). La situation des GAFA ne peut pas tre accueillie de la mme faon d'un ct comme de l'autre de l'Atlantique sans discussion pralable (le texte) et la position inflexible de l'Europe n'est qu'une traduction de l'loignement des liens qu'entretiennent les populations (les pons) avec ces multinationales et d'avec celles-ci: fort, notamment comme des acteurs prgnant lors de la pandmie (vritables prospectus du dficit, commercial(amazon), social(facebook), culturel(google), bureautique(apple et microsoft)...).
Comparaison n'est pas raison et mme si la conclusion des amricains peut choquer la sensibilit europenne il ne faut pas en dduire qu'ils protgent leurs paroissiens.
En l'occurrence les dissonances sont rciproques quand aux valeurs du systme de sant (littralement incapable de venir au secours des populations bien que dvou) comme de celle des entreprises (systme D, hubris,...): ces gafa mritent peut-tre de s'arrter quelques instants, le temps du covid, sur leur bnfice (on parle d'externalits positives), avant d'tre obnubil par leur cot (manque  gagner), en terme d'conomie de l'environnement et de sa valeur ainsi que celle du paysage. C'est un vritable travail d'criture qu'il reste  faire, pas une transcription des lois existantes.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis annoncent, mais reportent des reprsailles contre la taxe numrique franaise,*
*Ils pourraient imposer des droits de douane sur environ 500 millions de dollars de produits franais*

Ce jeudi, Robert Lighthizer, le reprsentant amricain au Commerce, a dclar  que l'administration Trump annoncera des actions contre la France au sujet de sa taxe numrique des multinationales de la technologie, mais les reportera. Au mme moment, la France reporte la perception des impts des entreprises technologiques amricaines. Les actions, qui devraient tre annonces ce vendredi sont lies  une enqute amricaine en vertu de l'article 301 sur la taxe numrique en France, qui, selon Washington, discrimine les entreprises technologiques amricaines telles que Google, Facebook et Apple Inc.

Fin janvier, 137 pays staient entendus pour aboutir dici  la fin 2020  un accord sur la taxation des multinationales de la technologie, sous lgide de lOCDE. Mais Washington avait dclar qu'il se retirait des ngociations avec les pays europens sur les nouvelles rgles fiscales internationales concernant les entreprises numriques, affirmant que les pourparlers n'avaient pas progress. Ce retrait a suscit de nombreuses ractions de la part des dirigeants europens. Pour Paris, cette dcision de quitter les discussions mondiales sur la faon de taxer les grandes entreprises numriques telles que Google, Amazon et Facebook tait une  provocation  et l'UE a dclar qu'elle pouvait imposer des taxes mme si aucun accord n'tait conclu d'ici la fin de l'anne.


Ladministration Trump avait en effet fait savoir que les tats-Unis avaient dcid de  faire une pause dans les pourparlers de lOCDE sur la fiscalit internationale au moment o les gouvernements du monde entier se concentrent sur la rponse  la pandmie de covid-19 et sur la rouverture en toute scurit de leurs conomies , selon un communiqu de Monica Crowley, charge des affaires publiques. Les ngociations visent  parvenir  un accord d'ici la fin de 2020, mais cette chance est dsormais hors de porte avec la dernire initiative de Washington et l'lection prsidentielle amricaine de novembre, selon Reuters.

 Nous allons prendre certaines sanctions contre la France , a dclar Lighthizer lors d'un vnement en ligne organis par le think tank bas  Londres Chatham House. Les responsables de la dlgation de l'Union europenne et de l'ambassade de France  Washington n'taient pas immdiatement disponibles pour commenter. Selon Reuters, une source proche du dossier aurait dclar que le Bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce (USTR) pourrait annoncer ce vendredi une action se rservant le droit d'imposer des droits de douane sur environ 500 millions de dollars de produits franais qui figuraient sur une liste plus longue publie en dcembre, tout en diffrant la mise en uvre.

En dcembre, l'USTR avait dclar qu'il pourrait imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur 2,4 milliards de dollars d'importations en provenance de France, y compris des produits tels que le champagne, les sacs  main et le fromage, aprs avoir conclu que la taxe franaise nuirait aux entreprises technologiques amricaines. La liste ciblait certains produits qui ont t pargns par les droits de douane de 25 % imposs par les tats-Unis sur les subventions accordes par l'Union europenne, notamment les vins mousseux, les sacs  main et autres.

Cette question sera aborde lors des runions des ministres des Finances des conomies avances du Groupe des Sept et du Groupe des 20 grandes conomies au cours des prochaines semaines. Pour rappel, la taxe franaise applique un prlvement de 3 % sur les revenus des services numriques perus en France par les entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires dpasse 25 millions d'euros (28 millions de dollars) en France et 750 millions d'euros dans le monde. La France sest engage dans une initiative nationale en dbut 2019 lorsque les tentatives de lUE senlisaient  cause de lopposition  la rforme de certains tats membres. Mais une taxe numrique nationale, sans accord mondial, ne tente plus certains tats europens.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxe numrique : voici la liste des 29 entreprises qui seraient concernes par la mesure franaise d'aprs un cabinet d'tude

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis jugent la taxe GAFA franaise  extrmement discriminatoire  et menacent la France d'une riposte

 ::fleche::  La taxe sur le numrique publie au Journal officiel sans contrle du Conseil constitutionnel malgr la promesse de Bruno Le Maire

 ::fleche::  Trump affirme que les USA pourraient taxer le vin franais en reprsailles de la taxe numrique dont l'quit est remise en doute par l'USTR

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Au final la taxation de biens manufacturs sera plus pnalisante pour la France qu des services numriques US . Si la France s'acharne a faire cavalier seul, cela sera se tirer une balle dans le pied. Pas le choix , besoin d'une taxe EU pour peser plus lourd. Un agglomrat de pays ne peut pas se laisser faire face  un pays poids lourd ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas le choix , besoin d'une taxe EU pour peser plus lourd.


C'est impossible car dans le protocole actuel les lois qui concernent la fiscalit sont vot  l'unanimit, ce qui signifie que sur 27 pays, si un pays dit non, la loi ne passe pas.
Il y a des paradis fiscaux membre de l'UE qui aiment bien tre arrangeant avec les grosses entreprises :
LuxembourgIrlandePays-BasIrlandeMalteChypre
Donc aprs l'Irlande peut aller voir un pays comme la Bulgarie et lui dire "je te file 50 si tu votes contre le projet de loi" et voil ! La loi ne passe pas.

Le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et les Pays-Bas continueront  convaincre les grosses entreprises d'organiser leur dficit en France pour envoyer l'argent chez eux, l o le taux d'imposition est personnalis.

=====
Edit :
Justement en parlant de fiscalit au sein de l'UE :
Llection de lIrlandais Donohoe  lEurogroupe, une dfaite pour la France et lAllemagne



> Il y a nanmoins un dossier sur lequel le ministre de lconomie irlandais fait nettement moins lunanimit en Europe : la fiscalit. *Vigoureusement oppos  lide dune taxe europenne sur les gants du numrique, il a t lune des personnes-cls qui ont fait capoter le projet*.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les tats-Unis annoncent des taxes supplmentaires de 25 % sur les produits franais suite  l'adoption de la taxe GAFA,*
*des mesures de rtorsion qui sont reportes de six mois * 

Pour avoir instaur une taxe sur les grandes enseignes technologiques amricaines, l'administration Trump a annonc vendredi 10 juillet des mesures de rtorsion visant des produits franais : des taxes supplmentaires de 25% sur les cosmtiques, les sacs  main et autres produits d'importations en provenance de la France, ce qui reprsente 1,3 milliard de dollars (environ 1,15 milliard deuros). D'autres produits emblmatiques, tels que le champagne, le camembert ou le roquefort sont pargns par ce nouveau droit de douane.

Cependant, l'administration a dcid de geler l'application de cette nouvelle taxe de 180 jours (six mois) pour permettre de trouver une rsolution ngocie au conflit.

 Le bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce a dcid aujourdhui dimposer des droits de douane supplmentaires de 25 % sur les produits franais dune valeur commerciale de 1,3 milliard de dollars en rponse  ladoption par la France dune taxe sur les services numriques qui cible injustement les entreprises de technologie numrique amricaines , ont annonc les services de Robert Lighthizer, le reprsentant amricain au commerce.

Et d'expliquer  qu'afin de laisser plus de temps pour tenter de rsoudre ce litige, notamment par le biais de discussions en cours au sein de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), et en reconnaissance de laccord de la France de retarder la perception de sa taxe jusqu la fin de lanne, le reprsentant au commerce a dcid de suspendre lapplication de ces droits de douane supplmentaires pendant cent quatre-vingts jours , selon ladministration amricaine.

Cette dcision d'attendre une discussion au sein de l'OCDE reflte galement laccord de la France de diffrer la perception de sa taxe de 3 % sur les services numriques. En effet,  lautomne 2019, le dossier semblait sur la voie dune rsolution diplomatique. Le projet daccord prvoyait alors de laisser en place le nouvel impt franais sur lactivit des grands groupes de technologie jusqu lentre en vigueur dun nouveau plan fiscal international ngoci dans le cadre de lOCDE. Celui-ci a pour objectif de mieux apprhender les activits des entreprises de ce secteur dont les substantiels profits chappent  de nombreux fiscs dans le monde. Mais ces discussions multilatrales ont, pour lheure, chou.

*Une mesure adopte en reprsailles*

Le Parlement franais avait dfinitivement adopt, le 11 juillet 2019, linstauration dune taxe dite taxe GAFA, faisant de la France un pays pionnier en matire dimposition des  GAFA  et autres multinationales accuses dvasion fiscale. La veille, les tats-Unis ont lanc une enqute mene en vertu de l'article 301 aux tats-Unis. Lenqute du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce (USTR) stait acheve en janvier et avait conclu que la taxe tait  draisonnable  et discriminatoire  lgard des entreprises amricaines telles que Google, Facebook et Apple Inc. Elle a t suivie dune priode de commentaires et de demandes dexemptions pour certaines marchandises, qui vient donc de sachever.


Rappelons que sur Twitter, Donald Trump, qui a pris des mesures tarifaires agressives contre ses allis et ses rivaux, avait menac de droits de douane  100 % sur les produits franais, notamment les fromages, les produits de beaut et les sacs  main.  La France vient d'imposer une taxe numrique  nos grandes entreprises technologiques amricaines. Si quelqu'un les taxe, cela devrait tre leur pays d'origine, les tats-Unis. Nous annoncerons sous peu une action rciproque substantielle sur la folie de Macron. J'ai toujours dit que le vin amricain tait meilleur que le vin franais! , avait-il dclar en juillet.

La France et d'autres pays considrent les taxes sur les services numriques comme un moyen d'augmenter les revenus des oprations locales des grandes entreprises technologiques qui, selon eux, profitent normment des marchs locaux tout en ne contribuant que de manire limite aux coffres publics. Le reprsentant amricain au commerce, Robert Lighthizer, a dvoil pour la premire fois jeudi son intention d'imposer de nouveaux tarifs sur les produits franais avec mise en uvre diffre. Les 1,3 milliard de dollars de marchandises font partie d'une liste publie pour la premire fois par l'USTR en dcembre.

Les tats-Unis ont lanc des enqutes similaires au titre de l'article 301 sur les taxes sur les services numriques adoptes ou envisages par 10 autres pays, dont la Grande-Bretagne, l'Inde et la Turquie, ce qui pourrait entraner des droits de douane sur leurs marchandises.

Les pourparlers de l'OCDE visant  dvelopper une solution multilatrale pour taxer les services numriques n'ont donn aucun rsultat, les ngociations tant compliques par la pandmie de coronavirus. Le mois dernier, le secrtaire amricain au Trsor, Steven Mnuchin, a surpris les pays europens en suggrant une pause dans les pourparlers de l'OCDE tant donn le manque de progrs sur ce dossier.

*Le FMI appelle  la rsolution du conflit, mais l'Europe pourrait proposer une solution en cas d'chec des pourparlers  l'OCDE*

Vendredi, le Fonds montaire international (FMI) a exhort  un accord pour rsoudre ce conflit. Dans un entretien avec lAgence France-Presse (AFP), Vitor Gaspar, directeur du dpartement des affaires fiscales du FMI, a dclar :  Il est trs important dviter les guerres commerciales, il est important dviter les guerres sur les fiscalits . Et de poursuivre en disant  un accord serait trs important () pour lconomie mondiale , ne manquant pas de souligner que rduire le plus possible lvasion fiscale permettrait aux tats de trouver de nouvelles sources de revenus et rduire ainsi leur dette publique.

Selon lui, la dmarche amorce dans le cadre de lOCDE tait  trs importante, dans la mesure o il y a une perception selon laquelle des entreprises extrmement profitables et qui rayonnent  lchelle mondiale ne paient pas leur juste part en matire de fiscalit .  Il y a la perception que le systme de fiscalit internationale qui avait t ngoci dans le cadre de la Socit des Nations il y a environ cent ans nest plus adapt  son objectif , a-t-il poursuivi.

Un porte-parole de l'Union europenne a dclar  Reuters plus tt que Bruxelles pourrait proposer sa propre solution si les pourparlers de l'OCDE ne parvenaient pas  un accord. Il a exhort Washington  reprendre les pourparlers.

Source : Reuters

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  USA : les amendements au projet de loi EARN IT donnent aux tats le pouvoir de restreindre le chiffrement, des dfenseurs des droits numriques appellent les Snateurs  le supprimer
 ::fleche::  USA : des chercheurs affirment que l'outil de vote en ligne OmniBallot utilis dans 5 tats prsente des risques de scurit, les fraudeurs peuvent falsifier les bulletins de vote sans tre dtects
 ::fleche::  Loi contre la haine en ligne : l'EFF, la FABA USA et Nadine Strossen s'inquitent  leur tour d'un risque d'autocensure, rsultant de l'instauration du non-retrait comme nouveau dlit

----------


## Sodium

Eh bien laissons-le jouer  bb pas content dans son coin encore un peu. Quand il aura tax l'ensemble de la plante et qu'il ne restera plus que des produits amricains sur le march, les gens en auront peut-tre marre et ne voteront plus pour ce dgnr.

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme disait Monsieur Franois Mitterrand :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort._ 

Les USA ne sont pas nos amis. On sera toujours en guerre contre eux.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe GAFA : Apple indique aux dveloppeurs iOS en France qu'ils vont devoir payer la taxe de 3 %*
*en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 20 % et de la commission d'Apple de 30 % * 

Depuis le dbut des annes 2010, le public est de plus en plus mcontent du rgime fiscal international. La notion selon laquelle les rgles fiscales actuelles sont obsoltes et permettent  certaines grandes entreprises multinationales de mettre en uvre un systme d'vasion fiscale  grande chelle a t progressivement accepte. Dans un contexte de crise fiscale, il est devenu politiquement inacceptable de laisser ces entreprises ne pas payer leur  juste part  d'impt, privant ainsi les tats de revenus imposables. Cette situation a amen les pays du G20  donner mandat  l'OCDE de proposer un changement fiscal important (initiative BEPS) et a galement amen la Commission europenne  proposer de nouvelles directives fiscales.

Pour sa part, la France a instaur une taxe du numrique, encore appele par abus de langage taxe GAFA. L'impt franais vise les recettes plutt que les profits, qui sont souvent dclars par les grandes enseignes de la technologie dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande, dans une pratique qui a mis les gouvernements en colre. Mais qui va en faire les frais ?

Du ct d'Apple, la rponse est simple : ce sont les dveloppeurs qui devront en supporter la charge.

Dans une note adresse aux dveloppeurs le 1er septembre, lditeur diOS explique : 

 Lorsque les taxes ou les taux de change changent, nous devons parfois mettre  jour les prix sur l'App Store. Dans les prochains jours, les prix des applications et des achats intgrs ( l'exclusion des abonnements autorenouvelables) sur l'App Store augmenteront en rponse aux changements fiscaux au Chili, au Mexique, en Arabie saoudite et en Turquie. Votre produit sera ajust en consquence et sera calcul sur la base du prix hors taxes.
Chili: nouvelle taxe sur la valeur ajoute de 19 %Mexique: nouvelle taxe sur la valeur ajoute de 16 %Arabie saoudite: augmentation de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute de 5 %  15 %Turquie: nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques de 7,5 % (en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 18 %)
 En outre, votre produit sera galement ajust en Allemagne, en France, en Italie et au Royaume-Uni, et sera calcul sur la base du prix hors taxes. Cependant, les prix sur l'App Store ne changeront pas.
Allemagne : taux de taxe sur la valeur ajoute rduit de 19 %  16 % ( compter de juillet 2020)France: Nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques de 3 % (en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 20 %)Italie : nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques de 3 % (en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 22 %)Royaume-Uni : nouvelle taxe sur les services numriques de 2 % (en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 20 %)
 Notez qu'Apple mettra automatiquement des remboursements mensuels aux clients en Allemagne ( compter de juillet 2020) avec des abonnements autorenouvelables pour tenir compte de la rduction de taxe. Ces remboursements n'affecteront pas votre produit.

 Vous pouvez tlcharger les graphiques des niveaux de prix mis  jour maintenant. Une fois que ces modifications entreront en vigueur, la section Tarification et disponibilit de Mes applications sera mise  jour. Vous pouvez modifier le prix de vos applications et de vos achats intgrs (y compris les abonnements  renouvellement automatique)  tout moment dans App Store Connect. Si vous proposez des abonnements, vous pouvez choisir de conserver les prix pour les abonns existants .


*En clair, dans le cas de la France, les gains perus par les dveloppeurs seront ajusts pour tenir compte du prlvement  hauteur de 3 % que la France a mis en place lan dernier. Cette taxe vient s'ajouter  la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 20 % ainsi qu' la commission de 30 % prleve par Apple pour tous les achats in-app. Apple prcise que les prix sur lApp Store ne bougeront pas. Ce sera donc bel et bien le dveloppeur qui devra en subir la charge,  moins de la transfrer  l'utilisateur en augmentant les prix.* 

Comme l'indique la note, la France n'est pas le seul pays concern. Des ajustements ont galement t annoncs en en Italie et au Royaume-Uni. Notons que l'Italie a embot le pas  la France dans l'instauration d'une imposition sur le numrique traduite par une taxe de 3 % intressant les entreprises qui ralisent, vis--vis de leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires dau moins 835 millions dollars (environ 750 millions deuros) dans le monde et de plus de 6,1 millions de dollars (environ 5,5 millions deuros en Italie). Le voisin mditerranen de la France sattend  ce que cette taxe lui rapporte 700 millions deuros chaque anne.

Du ct du Royaume-Uni, la taxe vise les entreprises du numrique ralisant un chiffre daffaires annuel dau moins 500 millions de livres (prs de 590 millions deuros) dans le monde. Elle consiste en un prlvement de 2 % sur les revenus tirs de leur activit auprs des consommateurs britanniques  partir davril 2020.

Aussi, la taxe d'Apple est-elle respectivement de 3 % et 2 % pour l'Italie et le Royaume-Uni. Pour ces pays, cette taxe sajoute  la taxe sur la valeur ajoute (TVA), qui est de 20 % en France et au Royaume-Uni et de 22 % en Italie.

La taxe franaise du numrique est cense tre provisoire, le temps quune rforme de la fiscalit au niveau de lOCDE soit opre.

L'Allemagne pour sa part observe une rduction de sa taxe sur l'App Store qui passe de 19 %  16 %. 

Source : Apple

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision d'Apple de faire supporter le poids de la taxe aux dveloppeurs iOS ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Voici combien Apple et Google facturent aux dveloppeurs sur leurs magasins d'applications, 30 % de commission sur les applications et les achats intgrs
 ::fleche::  Apple retire Fortnite de l'App Store aprs qu'Epic ait tent de contourner les frais de commissions lors de paiements in-app, Epic traduit Apple en justice pour pratiques anticoncurrentielles
 ::fleche::  Apple interdit  Facebook de rvler aux utilisateurs que l'App Store prlve 30% de commission sur les vnements en ligne payants censs aider  compenser la perte de revenus suite au COVID-19
 ::fleche::  Apple devient la premire entreprise amricaine  atteindre les 2000 milliards de dollars de capitalisation boursire, malgr le contexte de la crise conomique suite au coronavirus
 ::fleche::  Matt Mullenweg dclare qu'Apple a bloqu les mises  jour de son application gratuite WordPress pour iOS jusqu' ce qu'il y ajoute des achats intgrs afin qu'Apple peroive sa commission de 30 %

----------


## 23JFK

Qu'il est plus que temps que cette socit se mange un redressement.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Ds qu'il s'agit de piquer du pognon  ses utilisateurs, Apple est toujours en avance sur les autres...

----------


## marsupial

Alors mme qu'Apple est assis sur une montagne de cash s'levant  245 milliards, il faut rpercuter une taxe sur les petits producteurs qui font la richesse de l' App store. Scandaleux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut rpercuter une taxe sur les petits producteurs qui font la richesse de l' App store. Scandaleux !


Il y a peu de chance que les dveloppeurs iOS arrtent de dvelopper pour iOS et passent  Android.
Avant il tait beaucoup plus rentable de vendre une application iPhone qu'une application Android, j'imagine que c'est toujours le cas aujourd'hui.

Apple n'a pas besoin d'tre sympa avec les dveloppeurs, mme si il y a des aspects ngatifs  crer et vendre des applications sur l'App Store d'Apple, des dveloppeurs continueront de le faire.

----------


## alexetgus

Cette taxe GAFA nous revient en plein dans les dents.  ::aie:: 
Aucun des GAFA ne s'acquitte de cette taxe et la rpercute sur d'autres, les "petits" bien sr...

C'est curant, a me dgoutte !
Mais comment faire ?!
Les harceler  grands coups de contrles fiscaux/inspection du travail, etc... ? Le tout suivi d'amendes/redressements, quand on cherche bien, on trouve.

Il faut vraiment qu'on trouve une solution efficace qui fasse un peu transpirer les USA et pas l'Europe !
Mais j'ai peur que notre gouvernement et l'Europe ne soient pas assez "couillus" pour taper du poing sur la table... C'est mme peut-tre bien volontaire, histoire de ne pas froisser "l'ami de l'ouest".

Si l'Europe faisait a aux USA, on se mangerait les lois anti trust et on serait mis  terre... Ecurant, vritablement curant cette situation !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais comment faire ?!


Les boycotter ! a, c'est pour les utilisateurs.
Sinon, les interdire, a c'est du cot politique. Aprs tout Trump a bien interdit Huawei !

Mais, pour cela, il faut des c*****es, et c'est ce qui manque aux hommes/femmes politiques franais (et europens).

----------


## alexetgus

> Les boycotter ! a, c'est pour les utilisateurs.
> Sinon, les interdire, a c'est du cot politique. Aprs tout Trump a bien interdit Huawei !
> 
> Mais, pour cela, il faut des c*****es, et c'est ce qui manque aux hommes/femmes politiques franais (et europens).


Le problme du boycotte, c'est qu'il faut que les consommateurs sachent ce qui se passe et qu'ils aient envie de se passer de leur I-Phone, livraison en 24h Amazon, Ad-Sense/recherches Google/mails/Youtube/etc, etc/et leur fameux Windows !
Et a c'est pas gagn...

Pour ce qui est de l'interdiction, a ne se fera jamais. Nos politiques sont trop timides (complices ?).
Et on remplacerait par quoi ? La redoute pour remplacer Amazon ? (je rigole)
On a rien de comparable et d'aussi "efficace" que les GAFA !..

On les a vu natre, on les a utiliss, on a aim, ils ont grandi, et maintenant c'est gants soutenus par le gouvernement US qui sont l et bien l !

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand on cherche bien, on trouve.


Les grosses entreprises font de l'*vasion fiscale lgale* qu'on appelle : optimisation fiscale. (tout est en rgle donc il n'y a rien  faire)
Les impts sont calcul par rapport aux bnfices, pour ne pas payer dimpt il suffit de ne pas faire de bnfice.
Il y a des failles qui permettent aux entreprises d'envoyer leur bnfice dans les pays o il n'y a quasiment pas dimpt (comme les paradis fiscaux de l'UE par exemple : Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte, etc).

----------


## alexetgus

> Les grosses entreprises font de l'*vasion fiscale lgale* qu'on appelle : optimisation fiscale. (tout est en rgle donc il n'y a rien  faire)
> Les impts sont calcul par rapport aux bnfices, pour ne pas payer dimpt il suffit de ne pas faire de bnfice.
> Il y a des failles qui permettent aux entreprises d'envoyer leur bnfice dans les pays o il n'y a quasiment pas dimpt (comme les paradis fiscaux de l'UE par exemple : Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte, etc).


Ils ont les moyens de se payer des avocats et juristes par troupeaux entiers ! Sans compter le lobbying au sein mme de l'UE,  Bruxelles !
Mais je reste convaincu que chacun, dans ses plus petites entits (dpts Amazon, enseignes Apple, etc), ont quelque chose  se reprocher, aussi infime soit-il.
Il faut chercher. Rien que le harclement peut rapidement devenir pnible pour ceux qui sont clean...

Bon, j'arrte l, parce-que je sens que je monte dans les tours. Ce sujet me hrisse le poil !  ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je reste convaincu que chacun, dans ses plus petites entits (dpts Amazon, enseignes Apple, etc), ont quelque chose  se reprocher, aussi infime soit-il.


Ouais mais ce n'est pas a qui va rapporter de l'argent  la France...




> Sans compter le lobbying au sein mme de l'UE,  Bruxelles !


C'est vrai que Bruxelles c'est la ville du lobbying... Et ce sera comme a jusqu' la fin de l'UE.

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est vrai que Bruxelles c'est la ville du lobbying... Et ce sera comme a jusqu' la fin de l'UE.


Paris c'est pas mal non plus !

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre mais le spcialiste du lobbying c'est Bruxelles :
Les lobbyistes, une spcialit bruxelloise



> La tentative est complexe et pour cause. Sil est impossible de connatre le nombre exact de lobbyistes  Bruxelles, leur nombre est consquent : de 9 000  25 000, selon le mode de calcul. Leur budget annuel, lui, avoisine 1,8 milliard deuros pour le seul secteur priv.


Petit guide de lobbying dans les arnes de lUnion europenne



> Le secteur reprsente un business estim  3 milliards deuros par an au sein de lUE, selon des travaux du chercheur en sciences politiques Dieter Plehwe publis en 2012 sur la base denviron 5 000 organisations enregistres alors sur le registre. Le chiffre est donc probablement bien en dessous de la ralit aujourdhui.


Bruxelles a concerne 27 pays, alors que Paris ce n'est que pour la France.

----------


## Invit

Amazon : trs facile de s'en passer
Facebook : trs facile de s'en passer
Apple : trs facile de s'en passer
Google : difficile de ne pas avoir au moins un tlphone avec android

Donc globalement pas beaucoup de problmes , il suffit d'assumer ses choix
Ceux qui ne sont pas content sont minoritaires , donc rien ne changera

----------


## Invit

> Les grosses entreprises font de l'*vasion fiscale lgale* qu'on appelle : optimisation fiscale. (tout est en rgle donc il n'y a rien  faire)
> Les impts sont calcul par rapport aux bnfices, pour ne pas payer dimpt il suffit de ne pas faire de bnfice.
> Il y a des failles qui permettent aux entreprises d'envoyer leur bnfice dans les pays o il n'y a quasiment pas dimpt (comme les paradis fiscaux de l'UE par exemple : Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte, etc).


dommage que personne n'ait encore compris que la solution  ces problmes est la suppression totale des impts

----------


## Coeur De Roses

Les gens se plaignent qu'Apple refuse de payer la taxe de 3%. Ils sont en train de blmer Apple de se faire trop d'argent de manire abusive tant dj ultra riche, certes.

Par contre ceux qui achtent des produits d'Apple, sachant que beaucoup sont fabriqus en chine sur la main d'oeuvre exploite et trs mal paye, et qui se plaignent de la taxe en parallle, je trouve que c'est plutt contradictoire comme comportement.

Donc attention  tre cohrent dans votre comportement. On dit Apple ceci, Apple cela mais d'un ct je ne suis pas sr que tout les consommateurs soient ignorants des pratiques de l'entreprise. Ceux l mme ne peuvent pas blmer Apple d'avoir les mains sales si leur propres mains ne sont pas propres en achetant leur produits et en connaissant dans quelles circonstances ils sont fabriqus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont en train de blmer Apple de se faire trop d'argent de manire abusive tant dj ultra riche, certes.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit a le problme.
Apple aurait pu baisser sa marge (sur les logiciels il y a une commission de 30%).
Quand un client achte une application peu d'argent revient au dveloppeur. (il y a une taxe de 20%, une commission de 30%, une autre taxe de 3%)




> Par contre ceux qui achtent des produits d'Apple, sachant que beaucoup sont fabriqus en chine sur la main d'oeuvre exploite et trs mal paye, et qui se plaignent de la taxe en parallle, je trouve que c'est plutt contradictoire comme comportement.


Bof...
Il y a moyen de se de dire "Apple se fait dj une marge gigantesque sur la vente des iPhones, un iPhone doit coter 100  produire et il est vendu 1500 (hyperbole) et en plus Apple ne veut pas payer une taxe de 3%".
Il y aussi moyen de se dire "Apple exploite des chinois, des indiens, des tawanais pour produire ses smartphones et en plus il exploite les dveloppeurs".
Du coup ce n'est pas contradictoire, a va dans le mme sens.

Comment Apple crase ses sous-traitants



> Apple dgage de plus en plus de marge, ralise de plus en plus de bnfices. *Tim Cook est certes moins cratif que Steve Jobs, mais cest un matre pour  rationnaliser  la production et faire pression sur les sous-traitants*. Au dtriment des travailleurs ; la preuve en chiffres.


Un tudiant raconte le quotidien des ouvriers d'une usine chinoise d'iPhone



> Dejian Zeng, tudiant de la New York University, a pass six semaines incognito dans une usine chinoise du tawanais Pegatron, l'un des sous-traitants d'Apple assemblant les iPhone. Il raconte son sjour.


La masse des consommateurs ne se proccupent pas de a. C'est ultra rare de trouver quelqu'un qui tait un gros fan d'Apple et qui a arrt d'en acheter  cause des pratiques de l'entreprise.

----------


## Invit

> Il y aussi moyen de se dire "Apple exploite des chinois, des indiens, des tawanais pour produire ses smartphones et en plus il exploite les dveloppeurs".
> Du coup ce n'est pas contradictoire, a va dans le mme sens.


Ce n'est pas contradictoire si on dnonce les 2
Or ce n'est pas ce que dit Coeur De Roses , je suis d'accord avec lui dnoncer lexploitation des dveloppeurs et cautionner l'exploitation des travailleurs est contradictoire
C'est tout simplement le chacun pour soi , rien de bien surprenant

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les gants de la technologie sont les  gagnants  de la crise du coronavirus et devraient payer plus d'impts,* 
*Selon un responsable europen*

Alors que la pandmie du coronavirus et les mesures de restrictions prises par les gouvernements pour rduire la vitesse de propagation du virus avaient rduit au strict minimum ou ferm les activits de la plupart des entreprises  lchelle mondiale, les grandes entreprises technologiques ont connu une croissance. En effet, les nombreux consommateurs, confins chez eux  travers le monde entier, ont compt sur ces entreprises pour le tltravail, les cours en ligne, les achats et le maintien de la connexion afin de pouvoir garder le contact avec la famille et les amis.   

Maintenant que les activits reprennent progressivement suite  des mesures de dconfinement, lEurope veut que les gants de la technologie paient un  montant quitable  de taxes dans son espace conomique, d'autant plus qu'ils sont les  vrais gagnants  de la crise du coronavirus, a dclar samedi un haut responsable europen  CNBC. Ses propos ont t tenus par le haut fonctionnaire europen  CNBC lors dun forum, dans le cadre d'un dsaccord persistant entre les tats-Unis et l'Union europenne sur la taxation d'entreprises telles que Apple, Alphabet et Amazon.

*Paolo Gentiloni, commissaire europen charg de l'conomie et de la fiscalit*
 C'est un problme majeur , a dclar Paolo Gentiloni, commissaire europen charg de l'conomie et de la fiscalit,  CNBC lors du forum de lEuropean House-Ambrosetti, un groupe de conseil, reconnaissant la difficult  surmonter les diffrences avec les tats-Unis. L'ancien Premier ministre italien a ajout, toutefois, qu'il n'tait plus possible  d'accepter l'ide que ces gants, vainqueurs de la crise, ne paient pas un montant d'impts quitable en Europe .

En 2018, la Commission europenne, lexcutif de l'Union, a propos un prlvement numrique de 3 %, arguant que le systme fiscal devait tre mis  jour pour l're numrique. A l'poque, la Commission europenne avait dclar que les entreprises numriques payaient en moyenne un taux d'imposition effectif de 9,5 % - contre 23,2 % pour les entreprises traditionnelles.

Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi certains pays europens se sont opposs au projet de taxation des gants amricains de la technologie (appels communment GAFA pour Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon), arguant que ce projet pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque. 

Suite  lenlisement de linitiative europenne, certains pays comme la France se sont lancs dans une initiative locale de taxation des gants du Web. Une taxe de 3 % sur les revenus des services numriques raliss en France par les entreprises de plus de 25 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires en France et de 750 millions d'euros (845 millions de dollars) dans le monde a t approuve par le Snat franais en juillet 2019. La taxe numrique franaise, qui devrait entrer en vigueur rtroactivement  partir du dbut de 2019, a fait lobjet denqute et de reprsailles de la part de ladministration Trump, qui stait engage  appliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur certains produits franais, notamment le champagne, le fromage et les sacs  main.

Suite  la dcision amricaine, l'Union europenne avait promis en dcembre quelle  agira d'une seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines. Maintenant, ces grandes entreprises technologiques ont pris un nouvel essor dans le sillage de la pandmie du covid-19, de nombreux consommateurs comptant sur elles pour le tltravail, les courses en ligne, la formation  distance et autres.

 Les gants des plateformes numriques sont les vritables gagnants de cette crise, d'un point de vue conomique , a ajout M. Gentiloni.  Nous en faisons tous l'exprience dans notre propre vie .


Pendant ce temps, les gouvernements ont dsesprment besoin de fonds supplmentaires et l'imposition de nouvelles taxes est un moyen essentiel d'y parvenir. Dans ce contexte, l'UE envisage de proposer une nouvelle taxe numrique en 2021 si les ngociations au niveau de l'OCDE chouent d'ici la fin de l'anne.  Si nous n'obtenons pas de rsultats dcents au niveau mondial, la Commission europenne prsentera l'anne prochaine sa propre proposition , a dclar M. Gentiloni.

Ce sont environ 140 tats qui ont continu  ngocier cette anne  l'OCDE un nouvel accord sur la fiscalit transfrontalire, un accord qui pourrait tre adapt  l're numrique. Toutefois, avec la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, les discussions n'ont pas beaucoup avanc alors que l'anne est sur le point de se terminer. Par ailleurs, les tats-Unis se sont retirs des ngociations en juin, ce qui a port un coup aux ngociations et a fait douter de la faisabilit des progrs raliss cette anne. En juillet, les tats-Unis ont annonc des taxes supplmentaires de 25 % sur les produits franais suite  l'adoption de la taxe GAFA, mais ont diffr les mesures de rtorsion de six mois. 

En mai,  la reprise des discussions autour de la taxation des gants du Web, le ministre franais de lconomie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire avait averti que le projet franais de taxe numrique sera mis en uvre cette anne, quil y ait ou non un accord international. La taxe numrique franaise tait cense rapporter 400 millions deuros en 2019, puis 650 millions cette anne. 

M. Gentiloni a dclar qu'il y avait eu des progrs au niveau technique, parlant des discussions au niveau de lOCDE, mais que la prochaine lection prsidentielle aux tats-Unis avait un impact sur le processus.  Nous sommes dans une anne lectorale aux tats-Unis et je pense que cela a galement une influence , a-t-il dclar, ajoutant que l'UE devait nanmoins  insister sur la ncessit d'une solution globale .

Les gants de la technologie ont t les principaux acteurs de la priode difficile de la pandmie, permettant aux autres entreprises de maintenir leurs activits  les quipes tant obliges de travailler depuis chez eux , et aux populations de se faire livrer les produits ncessaires  domicile et garder les liens avec la famille. 

Selon un commentateur,  Punir les gens parce qu'ils sont indispensables en temps de crise semble tre une mauvaise ide . Il est vrai quune  rforme fiscale est attendue depuis longtemps, mais ce raisonnement est plus que fauss , a renchri un autre. Et vous, quen pensez-vous ?

Source : CNBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des propos de Paolo Gentiloni ?
 ::fleche::  Faut-il taxer davantage les gants de la technologie sur la base quils sont les  vrais gagnants  de la crise du coronavirus ?
 ::fleche::  Que se passera-t-il si lEurope parvient  mettre en place sa propre taxe sur les gants de la technologie ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La France dtermine  mettre en uvre son projet de taxation des gants du numrique en 2020, qu'il y ait ou non un accord international, prvient Bruno Le Maire
 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis s'engagent  appliquer des droits de douane de 100 % sur le champagne, le fromage et les sacs  main franais, en reprsailles de la taxe sur les services numriques
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : l'Union europenne  agira d'une seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines, d'imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur les produits franais
 ::fleche::  L'Italie emboite le pas  la France en approuvant son projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les GAFA, qui devrait entrer en vigueur en janvier 2020

----------


## pierre-y

Ou on voit le dcalage entre apple qui annonce vouloir la libert d'expression sous la pression de ces actionnaire (ce qui indirectement sous entend une certaine moralit de leur part) et le manque de moralit total quand il s'agit d'argent de ces mme actionnaires. Alors d'accord c'est pas la seul mais c'est un tres bon exemple et a montre surtout que tout leur baratin moraliste c'est de lesbroufe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi certains pays europens se sont opposs au projet de taxation des gants amricains de la technologie (appels communment GAFA pour Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon), arguant que ce projet pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque.


Alors dj la Maison-Blanche  tort, la quasi totalit des entreprises USA ne seraient pas pnalis, ce sont juste les plus grosses entreprises qui seraient touches. (et les grosses entreprises Japonaises, Chinoises, Corennes seraient concern galement, donc ce n'est pas un projet anti US, c'est un projet anti optimisation fiscale)
Il faut bien essayer de se dfendre face aux mastodontes que sont les GAFAM...

Si les grosses entreprises n'envoyaient pas leur bnfice dans des paradis fiscaux les nations europennes n'auraient pas  chercher des solutions pour faire payer des impts  ces entreprises.
Bon courage  ceux qui veulent faire payer des impts aux grosses multinationales US, a ne va clairement pas tre vident.

----------


## micka132

> Bon courage  ceux qui veulent faire payer des impts aux grosses multinationales US, a ne va clairement pas tre vident.


En mme temps, c'est assez facile de faire plier Google, Amazon, Facebook, Twitter...
Il "suffit" de se mettre tous d'accord pour ne pas utiliser leurs services  des moments donnes. Pour Amazon, et  fortiori Microsoft ou Apple, l'impact serait sans doute plus faible parce quil y aura probablement un effet rattrape ds le lendemain.
Mais pour les services purement dmatrialis, l'effet sera immdiat.
La position pourrait tre prise par le gouvernement de manire beaucoup plus radicale, tu fais des coupures de services cibles. Ils vont vite les payer les impts! La force des GAFA est galement leurs plus grande faiblesse. Des colosses aux pieds d'argiles.

----------


## PomFritz

Selon un commentateur, "Punir les gens parce qu'ils sont indispensables en temps de crise ne semble pas une bonne ide"

"Punir", rien  rajouter  cette terminologie dbile.
 Laisser crever les gens parce qu'ils sont inutiles en temps de crise semble tre une bonne ide .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il "suffit" de se mettre tous d'accord pour ne pas utiliser leurs services  des moments donnes.


a me semble impossible, il faudrait que des millions de franais soient prt  tout boycotter pendant longtemps.
Essaie de te passer de Google :
- Google (moteur de recherche)
- Chrome
- Android
- YouTube
- Google Docs
- Google Drive
- Gmail
- Adsense (ultra important si t'as un site)
etc.

Et de toute faon si tu finis par retourner vers ses applications un jour, c'est comme si t'avais rien fais...




> La position pourrait tre prise par le gouvernement de manire beaucoup plus radicale, tu fais des coupures de services cibles.


Les entreprises porteraient plainte car c'est illgal.
La France a demand aux FAI de bloquer l'accs  The Pirate Bay, l ok c'est possible.
Mais si la France imposait au FAI de bloquer Google (YouTube, Gmail, etc), Facebook, Amazon, etc, les USA rpondraient vite.

Les entreprises qui s'arrangent pour ne pas payer dimpt ne font rien d'illgales. Donc on ne peut pas les sanctionner. (a s'appelle optimisation fiscale et pas vasion fiscale, parce que les bnfices s'en vont lgalement)

----------


## micka132

> Essaie de te passer de Google


Sur de longues priodes c'est compliqu, mais il ne faut pas raisonner comme ca. Ces boites gagnent de l'argent  chaque utilisation. Pour google ca doit tourner en centaine de milliers  par jour.





> Mais si la France imposait au FAI de bloquer Google (YouTube, Gmail, etc), Facebook, Amazon, etc, les USA rpondraient vite.


Ils vont boycotter le pinard? Ils ont plus  perdre que nous (en terme d'argent). Et vu comme ils sont en train de dtruire leur monnaie ca sera de plus en plus vrai.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur de longues priodes c'est compliqu


Si la France bloquait l'accs  Google, l'entreprise ne le sentirait mme pas...
Ok elle perdrait des centaines de millions de dollars au bout d'un temps, mais ils ont des milliards, donc a ne va pas les tuer.




> Ils vont boycotter le pinard?


Les sanctions seraient plus lourde. Les USA ont moyens de nous faire chier.

Mais aussi bien la France ne bloquera jamais Google, Facebook, Twitter, Amazon, etc.
Elle n'a pas le droit de le faire. Il doit y avoir des tribunaux internationaux ou des conneries comme a. Les pays ne peuvent pas faire ce qu'ils veulent.




> Et vu comme ils sont en train de dtruire leur monnaie ca sera de plus en plus vrai.


Si le dollar s'effondre, l'euro s'effondre galement.
Tous les systmes sont intriqus, si il y en a qui tombe ils entranent tout le monde dans sa chute.

----------


## koyosama

Vous oubliez qu'on utilise Microsoft sur presque tous nos bureaux, il y a des chances qu'on utilise AWS, Google cloud, Windows Azure a donf. Je vois mal les gens boycotter Apple. Et en plus on utilise React JS de Facebook, Angular de Google, le Typescript de Microsoft pour nos applications (on paie rien ok mais, c'est pour dire la dependence des socits amricaines ). Github/NPM, Java, MySQL, SQL Server est tenu par Oracle et Microsoft. Je vous ai parle de Gmail.

Celui qui va a la guerre contre les Etats-Unis, il a intrt a avoir des couilles et dire combien on est pas dependent d'eux. Et la je cite que les technos qui me vient en premier en tete. 
La dpendance technologique, j'y crois plus du tout. Avouons une fois pour toute on a perdu nos couilles devant les Etats Unis. Dj qu'on est retard sur la fibre, alors demander de migrer tout ca  ::ptdr:: 

(Je sens quelqu'un va me sortir le flag ... open source ... ou celui de ne pas rinventer la roue ... ben a quel prix ...).
S'il faut resister aux Gafam ou FAANG comme les appelles les amricains, vous avez un plan au moins. Et me sortez pas Windev s'il vous plait  ::aie::

----------


## Edrixal

> En mme temps, c'est assez facile de faire plier Google, Amazon, Facebook, Twitter...
> Il "suffit" de se mettre tous d'accord pour ne pas utiliser leurs services  des moments donnes. Pour Amazon, et  fortiori Microsoft ou Apple, l'impact serait sans doute plus faible parce quil y aura probablement un effet rattrape ds le lendemain.
> Mais pour les services purement dmatrialis, l'effet sera immdiat.
> La position pourrait tre prise par le gouvernement de manire beaucoup plus radicale, tu fais des coupures de services cibles. Ils vont vite les payer les impts! La force des GAFA est galement leurs plus grande faiblesse. Des colosses aux pieds d'argiles.


Un pied d'argile plutt solide. Demain tu coupe tous les services des GAFA, beaucoup de Franais vont gueuler. Fini FB, fini Youtube, fini Twitch, leur boite mail OFF, les commandes Amazone ? Fini, Ebay ? Tu zappe, ect... Les tlphones mobile ? Y'a plus rien qui fonctionne (Puisque qu'Apple ou Androd ont besoin des services Apple ou Google pour fonctionner correctement). Les moteurs de recherche ? Pour la plupart on les oublies. Pour les moteur de recherche Franais ? Ils sappuie tous sur des moteurs de recherche US.

On va pas ce mentir, c'est retour  l'ge de pierre direct.

----------


## alexetgus

Quant on voit que toutes nos administrations tournent sous Windows, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.
Nos politiques ? Au mieux, ils connaissent Linux de nom, juste de de nom ! Mais ils n'en savent pas plus...

Rien que le fait de tourner sous Linux, a pourrait nous affranchir de certaines normits.
Fini les suites Microsoft Office, par exemple...

Le jour o on a un gros litige avec les USA, que ce passera-t'il ? Ne me dites pas que c'est impossible avec un gars comme Trump au pouvoir !
Tout le pays fonctionne avec des OS/logiciels amricains ! Ca risque de nous coter cher un jour ou l'autre...

J'ose imaginer que les parties sensibles de notre tat (arme, flics, RG, DST, DGSE, ...) fonctionnent avec des produits open source ou fabriqus maison.

J'ai toujours considr notre indpendance numrique comme capitale, mais nos politiques sachant  peine allumer un PC, j'ai envie de pleurer...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour o on a un gros litige avec les USA, que ce passera-t'il ?


Si a se trouve Trump ne va pas se faire rlire et il n'est pas pire que les autres prsidents de toute faon.
Bref...

Les USA ne nous empcheront jamais d'utiliser des logiciels ou du matriels US. Il y a probablement des portes drobes dans Windows, Microsoft Office, Gmail, etc, qui permettent  la NSA de rcuprer toutes les informations personnelles des utilisateurs.
N'importe quelle thse de merde de n'importe quel doctorant random est probablement aspir par la NSA. Si  un moment donn le chercheur envoie un PDF via Gmail ou qu'il utilise DropBox les services US doivent facilement pouvoir mettre la main dessus.

La NSA a les outils pour s'introduire n'importe o :
tats-Unis : un sous-traitant de la NSA arrt pour vol de donnes top secrtes



> Selon le New York Times, Martin est *souponn d'avoir pris les 'codes source' trs secrets dvelopps par la NSA pour s'introduire dans les systmes informatiques d'adversaires comme la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran et la Core du Nord*. Les motivations du suspect ne sont pas encore tablies. Nous avons du mal  le cerner, a expliqu l'une des sources du quotidien. Il est possible que M. Martin ait agi avant les rvlations d'Edward Snowden  la mi-2013, selon le journal amricain. Dans un communiqu, les avocats de Harold Thomas Martin, affirment qu'il n'y a pas de preuves qu'il ait tent de trahir son pays.


On ne peut avoir confiance dans aucun logiciel puisque les USA peuvent modifier n'importe quel logiciel :
La CIA s'est servie de VLC et de plusieurs autres logiciels ports par la communaut du libre Pour mener ses oprations d'espionnage



> Si Vault 7 (nom choisi par WikiLeaks pour parler de la cascade de documents confidentiels provenant des archives de la CIA) a rvl une chose, cest quaujourdhui, aucun appareil lectronique n'est  l'abri de lagence d'espionnage amricaine. La CIA dispose dun arsenal gigantesque permettant de mener des attaques que la plupart des antivirus du march ne peuvent pas stopper. VLC nest pas le seul logiciel affect, lagence sest servie de nombreux logiciels apparemment anodins, comme Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Thunderbird, Libre Office, Linux et 7-Zip. On trouve aussi Skype, Notepad++, Foxit Reader ou bien Opera Mail.


Tu crois tlcharger Firefox, 7-Zip, VLC, Notepad++ et en fait, tu tlcharges des versions modifies.
Bon aprs vous pouvez peut-tre vous amusez  tlcharger le code source, le contrler et le compiler vous mme, mais a risque d'tre long et compliqu.

Les USA infiltrent les socits europennes ce qui leur permet de tout contrler.
5G : pourquoi Washington s'intresse  Nokia et Ericsson



> Voil qui a le mrite d'tre clair. Cela fait des annes que l'on prte aux Etats-Unis la volont de lancer, un jour, un raid sur l'un des champions europens des quipements tlcoms,  savoir le finlandais Nokia et le sudois Ericsson. Ce dernier, par exemple, est souvent cit comme une cible de choix pour l'amricain Cisco, un cador des infrastructures de rseaux. Mais ce jeudi, le gouvernement du pays de l'Oncle Sam a mis les pieds dans le plat. Le ministre amricain de la Justice, *Bill Barr, a publiquement propos, lors d'un colloque, que les Etats-Unis  prennent le contrle  de Nokia ou d'Ericsson,  soit directement, soit  travers un consortium d'entreprises prives amricaines et allies .*


Il est impossible de se librer des USA.
C'est Big Brother, les USA ont accs  toutes nos donnes prives et on ne peut rien faire pour les empcher ( part tre totalement hors ligne).
Mais apparemment vu la gueule qu'ils ont fait avec l'histoire des antennes 5G Huawei ils ne doivent pas tre capable de surveiller les donnes qui passent par elles.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Un pied d'argile plutt solide. Demain tu coupe tous les services des GAFA, beaucoup de Franais vont gueuler. Fini FB, fini Youtube, fini Twitch, leur boite mail OFF, les commandes Amazone ? Fini, Ebay ? Tu zappe, ect... Les tlphones mobile ? Y'a plus rien qui fonctionne (Puisque qu'Apple ou Androd ont besoin des services Apple ou Google pour fonctionner correctement). Les moteurs de recherche ? Pour la plupart on les oublies. Pour les moteur de recherche Franais ? Ils sappuie tous sur des moteurs de recherche US.
> 
> On va pas ce mentir, c'est retour  l'ge de pierre direct.


Tu en oublis l'essentiel . Les langages de programmation sont pour la plupart en ... anglais depuis les annes 1960 ! Mme un minitel est cod avec un nomenclature et des conventions ... en anglais !

Dj imposer l'anglais comme "langue de normage" est une aberration sans nom. Pourquoi pas des langages en polonais, franais, chinois ou italien tant qu'on y est ?




> Quant on voit que toutes nos administrations tournent sous Windows, il y a de quoi se poser des questions.
> Nos politiques ? Au mieux, ils connaissent Linux de nom, juste de de nom ! Mais ils n'en savent pas plus...
> 
> Rien que le fait de tourner sous Linux, a pourrait nous affranchir de certaines normits.
> Fini les suites Microsoft Office, par exemple...
> 
> Le jour o on a un gros litige avec les USA, que ce passera-t'il ? Ne me dites pas que c'est impossible avec un gars comme Trump au pouvoir !
> Tout le pays fonctionne avec des OS/logiciels amricains ! Ca risque de nous coter cher un jour ou l'autre...
> 
> ...


"L'arcep" des noms de domaines > l'Icann est amricain ... C'est dj en soit une abrration ... C'est comme ci le +33 franais dpendait du +1 US ... Bon dans le mme temps il y a bien le Canada et quelques pays qui partagent le mme indicatif ... Mme chose pour Russie et Kazakhstan en +7.

Pour les codes iso pays sont en anglais ... et pourquoi pas en tamoule ou en une langue de pigms vivant au beau milieu du pacifique ? 




> Si a se trouve Trump ne va pas se faire rlire et il n'est pas pire que les autres prsidents de toute faon.
> Bref...
> 
> Les USA ne nous empcheront jamais d'utiliser des logiciels ou du matriels US. Il y a probablement des portes drobes dans Windows, Microsoft Office, Gmail, etc, qui permettent  la NSA de rcuprer toutes les informations personnelles des utilisateurs.
> N'importe quelle thse de merde de n'importe quel doctorant random est probablement aspir par la NSA. Si a  un moment donn le chercheur envoie un PDF via Gmail ou qu'il utilise DropBox les services US doivent facilement pouvoir mettre la main dessus.
> 
> La NSA a les outils pour s'introduire n'importe o :
> tats-Unis : un sous-traitant de la NSA arrt pour vol de donnes top secrtes
> 
> ...


D'un point de vue "trafic internet", les services secrets anglais disposent de data center permettant d'analyser et de sniffer chaque requte venant d'une partie de l'europe. C'est dans la "lutte contre le terrorisme" ... depuis les "aprs attentats de Londres" dans les annes 2000. 

Comme les oprateurs tlcoms. Pourquoi les USA laissent des acteurs EU comme Altice ou Deutsch Telekom faires affaires chez eux ? C'est simple, au plus l'oprateur est gros, au plus on peut surveiller la "masse". 

Un exemple tout con British Telecom (BT) connu aussi sous le nom de "EE" c'est anciennement Orange UK + Deutsch Telekom UK. 

Autre exemple, le gant bancaire US Softbank  qui avait des actions dans Vodafone ... Derrire c'est l'indien Bharti Airtel ( 250 millions de clients) + Vodafone (450 millions) . Les chinois sintressent beaucoup  ces oprateurs. Les USA ont vu d'un trs mauvais oeil le rachat par des asiatiques d'un partie de Softbank .

D'un ct on a des fonds de pensions US qui essayent de tirer les ficelles pour contrler . En cas de rachat ou d'investissement il y a les lois US d'extraterritorialit en matire d'accs serveur. Avec les drives de surveillances qu'on connat.

Avec les chinois c'est plus compliqus. Les montages via des holdings plus difficile  remonter ... mais quand c'est la Chine derrire vous tes prvenu de la surveillance de masse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj imposer l'anglais comme "langue de normage" est une aberration sans nom.


L'anglais est plus court donc c'est plutt sympa.
Par exemple en Franais il faudrait dire accesseurs et mutateurs  la place de getters et setters.
Une mthode getId() c'est plus jolie qu'une mthode accesseId() ou je ne sais pas quoi.

Il y a pas mal de mot qui se ressemblent (fonction/function, classe/class, liste/list, flottant/float, double/double, caractre/character, constructeur/constructor, etc).




> mais quand c'est la Chine derrire vous tes prvenu de la surveillance de masse.


On a pas encore de preuve, ce n'est pas comme avec la NSA.
En plus on utilise pas d'OS chinois, de matriel rseau chinois, de navigateur chinois, de site chinois, etc.
Les gens utilisent Windows, Android, Chrome, Google, Gmail, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, etc.

Il y aura peu d'antennes 5G chinoises, donc mme si la Chine voulait espionner elle ne pourrait pas faire grand chose.
Alors que les gens utilisent des enceintes connectes US, donc ils sont directement sur coute.

La Chine n'est pas notre ennemi, alors que les USA c'est pas clair du tout...
Pour le moment je n'ai pas l'impression que la Chine essaie de nous dominer comme le font les USA.
Les USA nous imposent plein de choses, la Chine nous impose rien du tout.

----------


## micka132

> Demain tu coupe tous les services des GAFA, beaucoup de Franais vont gueuler.


Oui, c'est comme les colos qui roulent en SUV. Des gens qui veulent que a change, mais sans changer, jusqu' ce que le gouvernement les forces.

----------


## Edrixal

> Tu en oublis l'essentiel . Les langages de programmation sont pour la plupart en ... anglais depuis les annes 1960 ! Mme un minitel est cod avec un nomenclature et des conventions ... en anglais !
> 
> Dj imposer l'anglais comme "langue de normage" est une aberration sans nom. Pourquoi pas des langages en polonais, franais, chinois ou italien tant qu'on y est ?


Parce que l'Anglais est la langue la plus parler dans le monde. Parce que la majorit des innovations dans l'informatique provienne des US. Parce que la doc est souvent en Anglais et rarement traduite.

Maintenant c'est la norme, il va tre compliquer de revenir en arrire. 
L'Anglais tant toujours une langue majoritairement parler dans le monde, mme si demain la France devenais matre dans la cration d'un langage informatique il faudrait qu'il soit en Anglais plutt qu'en Franais s'il veut devenir populaire. Parce que rien qu'en France, tu trouvera pas beaucoup de dev qui accepterons de jeter toutes leur habitudes de dev pour code en Franais. Alors  l'international... Ou alors il faudrait que le langage soit vraiment au top du top et surpasse de loin tout ce qui existe.

Et y'a eu des tentatives de langage en Franais, mais aucun n'a pu s'imposer. Et tant que les US resterons leader dans la quasi totalit des domaines informatique a restera comme a. C'est pas  l'Anglais qu'il faut le reprocher mais bien  notre pays de ne pas avoir su ce lancer lorsqu'il le fallait ce qui fait que nous somme largement derrire.

----------


## Edrixal

> Pour le moment je n'ai pas l'impression que la Chine essaie de nous dominer comme le font les USA.
> Les USA nous imposent plein de choses, la Chine nous impose rien du tout.


Aprs la Chine est beaucoup plus discrte aussi.
La Chine par exemple t'en entendra jamais parler au Moyen-Orient. Pourtant ils y sont et y font beaucoup de profit. Mais  partir de socit crans.
La Chine ne nous impose rien, mais investie massivement chez nous en France, bien plus que les US.
La Chine ne nous impose rien mais c'est chez elle qu'on  dlocaliser une bonne partie de notre production.
Ect...

La Chine n'impose pas, mais si tu la met en colre, y'a des Europen qui vont ce retrouver arrter, des usines qui vont fermer, ect... Pourquoi l'Europe gueule pas plus que a face aux camps de Ougours ? Pourquoi l'Europe bouge pas plus que a vis  vis de Hong-Kong ? Pourquoi l'Europe ne fait pas plus de vague face aux mensonges de la Chine vis  vis de la Covid ?

Parce que l'Europe sait qu'il y aura un retour de flamme, que ses chaines de production peuvent tre impacter.
Alors qu'en Bielorussie, l'Europe l, n'hsite pas  condamner et  tenter de s'imposer.

----------


## Gunny

Oui tranquille la Chine, pas de soucis :

Le Laos perd le contrle de l'entreprise nationale dlectricit



> Le Laos a t contraint de cder le contrle de son entreprise nationale de fourniture dlectricit, lectricit du Laos,  une socit chinoise, China Southern Power Grid, du fait de ses difficults  payer le service de la dette contracte auprs de la Chine

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Chine par exemple t'en entendra jamais parler au Moyen-Orient. Pourtant ils y sont et y font beaucoup de profit. Mais  partir de socit crans.


Dans cette rgion les USA financent des mercenaires pour dstabiliser des pays, est-ce que la Chine le fait galement ?




> La Chine ne nous impose rien mais c'est chez elle qu'on  dlocaliser une bonne partie de notre production.


Les usines chinoises sont en train d'tre dlocalises en Inde.




> Pourquoi l'Europe gueule pas plus que a face aux camps de Ougours ?


a ne concerne pas les nations europennes.
Il y a pire : la France est alli avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren et isral. Au niveau du respect des droits de l'homme ils ne sont pas top non plus.

L'histoire des droits de l'homme "on va intervenir pour instaurer la dmocratie" c'tait un prtexte pour voler des ressources.




> Pourquoi l'Europe ne fait pas plus de vague face aux mensonges de la Chine vis  vis de la Covid ?


 quel moment la Chine a menti exactement ?
En janvier on a vu que la Chine mettait en quarantaine Wuhan. Donc  partir de l il y a moyen de comprendre ce qu'il est en train de se passer.




> Alors qu'en Bielorussie, l'Europe l, n'hsite pas  condamner et  tenter de s'imposer.


L'Europe et les USA aident galement beaucoup les ukrainiens anti Russe.
C'est une rgion stratgique (et c'est proche de l'Europe).




> Oui tranquille la Chine


C'est vrai que la Chine n'est pas trs sympa avec certains de ses voisins. Mais elle ne fait pas la mme chose en France donc a va.
Les USA font chier le monde entier, ils interviennent partout pour semer le chaos. (par exemple les USA ont financ Al Qaeda, quand Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi c'tait dans lintrt des USA).

D'un ct on pourrait se dire que les nations europennes sont coinces, soit elles se soumettent aux USA soit  la Chine.
On peut dire que les 2 pays sont un problme pour nous, mais on ne peut pas dire que les USA sont nos amis et la Chine notre ennemi.

En attendant l'UE est un tas de consommateurs qui achtent des produits US fabriqu en Chine.
L'UE c'est le dindon de la farce.

----------


## tanaka59

Il n'y a pas que l'europe qui est le dindon de la farce ...

Mme Australie , NZ, Japon, Core, Taiwan , Amrique latine , tous les pays du monde qui ont de prs ou de loin un niveau de vie similaire  l'occident sont pris dans la gueguerre Chine <> USA .

----------


## Edrixal

> Dans cette rgion les USA financent des mercenaires pour dstabiliser des pays, est-ce que la Chine le fait galement ?


Tout comme la Chine. Tu crois que la Chine fait du commerce avec les paysans du coin ? 
Sauf que l ou les US et l'Europe y vont aussi pour faire la guerre et "apporter la paix", la Chine ce contente d'y envoyer de l'argent contre les ressources prcieuses.




> Les usines chinoises sont en train d'tre dlocalises en Inde.


Et ? Ca ne change rien au fait qu'actuellement une bonne partie de notre production est directement dpendante de la bonne volonts de la Chine. 




> a ne concerne pas les nations europennes.
> Il y a pire : la France est alli avec l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren et isral. Au niveau du respect des droits de l'homme ils ne sont pas top non plus.
> 
> L'histoire des droits de l'homme "on va intervenir pour instaurer la dmocratie" c'tait un prtexte pour voler des ressources.
> 
> L'Europe et les USA aident galement beaucoup les ukrainiens anti Russe.
> C'est une rgion stratgique (et c'est proche de l'Europe).


Ha ? Y'a pourtant des tas de chose qui ne concerne pas les Europen dont on s'occupe quand mme. La Bilorussie c'est juste le premier exemple que j'avais en tte... 'fin bref quoi qu'il en soit l'Europe ne ce mle pas des affaires de la Chine mais le fait pour pas mal d'autre pays du monde.




> quel moment la Chine a menti exactement ?
> En janvier on a vu que la Chine mettait en quarantaine Wuhan. Donc  partir de l il y a moyen de comprendre ce qu'il est en train de se passer.


Sur le nombre de mort total dcompter en Chine. Y'a plus d'un rapport qui montre que le nombre d'incinration est largement suprieur au nombre de mort annoncer. Il y aurait un diffrentiel de 40.000 mort rien qu' Wuhan.




> C'est vrai que la Chine n'est pas trs sympa avec certains de ses voisins. Mais elle ne fait pas la mme chose en France donc a va.


Elle le fait aussi, mais en suivant le cadre de la lois. La Chine  racheter plus d'une entreprise Franaise et l'a pousser  la faillite. Ce qui lui permet d'augmenter son nombre d'exportation. 
En Italie par exemple les Chinois ont ainsi pris possession de la majorit de l'industrie du textile. Ils importe le tissus de Chine pour un prix bien moins chre et plombe ainsi les industries du textile Italienne.
Et des exemples du genre tu en trouve partout.




> Les USA font chier le monde entier, ils interviennent partout pour semer le chaos. (par exemple les USA ont financ Al Qaeda, quand Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi c'tait dans lintrt des USA).


Les Chinois sont aussi partout. Et ils sme tout autant le chaos. Les mthodes sont juste diffrente.




> D'un ct on pourrait se dire que les nations europennes sont coinces, soit elles se soumettent aux USA soit  la Chine.
> On peut dire que les 2 pays sont un problme pour nous, mais on ne peut pas dire que les USA sont nos amis et la Chine notre ennemi.


Je n'ai jamais dit que les US tait nos amis et que la Chine tait notre ennemi. J'ai juste dit que la Chine  beau montrer patte blanche, elle n'en reste pas moins aussi prdatrice que les US.
Les mthodes sont diffrentes mais lobjectif final est le mme. Seulement les US sont plus directe et prfre une mthode rapide, l ou la Chine prend sont temps. Les deux mthodes ont leur avantage et inconvnient, mais elle restes tout aussi destructrice l'une que l'autre.

Edit / Edrixal :

https://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...chine-20200908 > La Chine n'ayant pas apprcier que l'Australie rclame une enqute sur le Covid  Wuhan, hop, pression sur les journalistes. A noter comme je l'ai dit, la Chine s'appuie toujours sur la loi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai juste dit que la Chine  beau montrer patte blanche, elle n'en reste pas moins aussi prdatrice que les US.


Dans ce cas a va.
Les USA on plein d'armes que la Chine n'a pas, par exemple la propagande, en France on se bouffe HollyWood et les sries US.
La musique, les films, les sries, les logiciels chinoise ont beaucoup moins de succs en occident que les produits US.

Il est possible que la Chine prenne le leadership et ce ne sera pas forcment pire pour nous.

----------


## Edrixal

> Dans ce cas a va.
> Les USA on plein d'armes que la Chine n'a pas, par exemple la propagande, en France on se bouffe HollyWood et les sries US.
> La musique, les films, les sries, les logiciels chinoise ont beaucoup moins de succs en occident que les produits US.
> 
> Il est possible que la Chine prenne le leadership et ce ne sera pas forcment pire pour nous.


L'influence Chinoise est pourtant l, sport de combat, philosophie, art, le bien tre de soit (feng shui, acuponcture, ect...), les Panda du zoo de Beauval, etc...
On parle souvent de la Chine. On parle de leur gnie, de leur culture emplis de sagesse, on parle de l'poque des Samoura et de leur tradition militaire, ect... On en arrive mme  oublier toutes les horreurs qui ce droule en Chine.

Mais faut pas oublier l'influence de la Chine sur l'OMS, Le fait que petit  petit la Chine prends des parts dans toutes les grosses entreprises du monde. Faut pas non plus oublier que la Chine tente dannexer de plus en plus de territoire.

Non, vraiment, je pense pas qu'on soit plus influencer par l'un ou l'autre. C'est juste que l'influence US ce fait plus ressentir car plus directe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> on parle de l'poque des Samoura


Sauf que les Samoura, c'est pas la Chine, mais le Japon !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais faut pas oublier l'influence de la Chine sur l'OMS


On l'emmerde l'OMS !
Je n'aime pas non plus l'ONU et l'OTAN.

D'ailleurs avant Sarkozy la France ne faisait pas partie de l'OTAN, c'tait cool  :8-):

----------


## tanaka59

Il y a bien des "habitudes de vies"  la chinoise qui arrivent en europe :

le fait de porter le masque
la culture de la "censure"
la culture de la pression sociale et socitale (on est dans le non dit de plus en plus)
le "minorage de certaines situations"
le mpris
En France et dans les pays limitrophes (BE, ES, IT, CH ...) il y a un solde ngatif de naissance pour la "gente" fminine. Sur la priode 1993-2019 il y a 500 000 hommes  de plus que de femmes ... En Chine il y a 50 millions d'hommes de plus que de femmes ...
la faon de dire bonjour sans se saluer
le consumrisme de produit et de babiole achets dans les enseignes genre (action,gifi,l'incroyable ...), wish et joom en sont de parfait exemple.

----------


## Edrixal

> Sauf que les Samoura, c'est pas la Chine, mais le Japon !


Effectivement j'ai rayer mon erreur.

----------


## brulain

Ces bureaucrates perchs n'en ratent vraiment pas une. Et comment c'est-y qui va faire le gros malin ? Les gros yeux ? Privation de dessert ?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe GAFA : la France accuse les tats-Unis de chercher  bloquer les discussions  l'OCDE  mme si le travail technique est termin *
*et demande  l'Europe de se prparer  adopter une taxe  lchelle du bloc en labsence daccord international* 

Lconomie numrique a t au centre des dbats de lOCDE et de la Commission europenne pendant plusieurs mois, certaines grandes entreprises numriques ayant retenu lattention des mdias en fournissant des illustrations doptimisation fiscale. En outre, certaines caractristiques de lconomie numrique ont remis en cause les notions traditionnelles dtablissement stable.

La problmatique ici est somme toute trs complexe et il est rapidement apparu que sa rsolution ncessiterait des modifications importantes du rgime fiscal actuel. Outre les difficults techniques, le fait que diffrentes parties prenantes cls (notamment les tats-Unis et les tats membres de l'UE) avaient des points de vue divergents sur la meilleure solution rendait encore plus difficile la recherche d'un consensus.

Cest ainsi quen 2018, la Commission europenne a propos un prlvement numrique de 3 %, arguant que le systme fiscal devait tre mis  jour pour l're numrique.  l'poque, la Commission europenne avait not que les entreprises numriques payaient en moyenne un taux d'imposition effectif de 9,5 % - contre 23,2 % pour les entreprises traditionnelles.

Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi certains pays europens se sont opposs  ce projet de taxation, arguant quil pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque.

Cela na pas empch la France de mettre sur pieds l'anne dernire une taxe de 3 % qui s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les deux seuils suivants :
750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial ;25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France, au sens de l'article 299 bis.

*Une situation exacerbe par la pandmie actuelle et les statistiques mirobolantes des entreprises technologiques*

Le contexte de la crise du coronavirus est venu accentuer lurgence de la situation. En effet, tandis que les mesures de restrictions prises par les gouvernements pour rduire la vitesse de propagation du virus avaient rduit au strict minimum ou ferm les activits de la plupart des entreprises  lchelle mondiale, les grandes entreprises technologiques ont connu une croissance, battant mme parfois des records daudience.

Alors que les activits reprennent progressivement suite  des mesures de dconfinement, lEurope voudrait que les grandes entreprises technologiques paient un  montant quitable  de taxes dans son espace conomique, d'autant plus qu'ils sont les  vrais gagnants  de la crise du coronavirus, selon un haut responsable europen. 

 C'est un problme majeur , a dclar Paolo Gentiloni, commissaire europen charg de l'conomie et de la fiscalit. L'ancien Premier ministre italien a ajout qu'il n'tait plus possible  d'accepter l'ide que ces gants, vainqueurs de la crise, ne paient pas un montant d'impts quitable en Europe .


*Les tats-Unis ne veulent pas dun accord  lOCDE, selon Bruno Le Maire*

La France a accus mercredi les tats-Unis de chercher  saper les ngociations internationales visant  mettre  jour la fiscalit transfrontalire  l're numrique et a exhort l'Europe  prparer une taxe europenne si les ngociations chouent.

Prs de 140 pays ngocient la premire rcriture majeure des rgles fiscales internationales pour tenir compte de la monte en puissance des grandes entreprises numriques comme Google, Facebook et Amazon. Avec un projet d'accord attendu par l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) le mois prochain, l'objectif de parvenir  un accord avant la date limite de fin d'anne semble de plus en plus difficile.

Washington a appel  une pause dans les pourparlers plus tt cette anne aprs avoir suggr que tout accord devrait inclure un mcanisme d'acceptation volontaire pour les entreprises amricaines et soulev des scrupules quant  la porte de la taxe.

 Cest trs clair, les tats-Unis ne veulent pas dune taxe numrique (accord)  lOCDE. Ils crent donc des obstacles qui nous empchent de parvenir  un accord mme si le travail technique est termin , a dclar le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, aux journalistes.

La monte en puissance des grandes entreprises de services numriques a agac les ministres des Finances europens, car ces entreprises sont souvent en mesure de gnrer des revenus importants dans leur pays tout en enregistrant les bnfices dans des pays  faible fiscalit comme l'Irlande.

En l'absence d'accord mondial, certains pays europens ont suivi la France en crant leur propre taxe nationale sur les services numriques, ce qui en a fait des cibles des menaces amricaines de tarifs de rtorsion. L'Italie par exemple a embot le pas  la France dans l'instauration d'une imposition sur le numrique traduite par une taxe de 3 % intressant les entreprises qui ralisent, vis--vis de leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires dau moins 835 millions dollars (environ 750 millions deuros) dans le monde et de plus de 6,1 millions de dollars (environ 5,5 millions deuros en Italie). Le voisin mditerranen de la France sattend  ce que cette taxe lui rapporte 700 millions deuros chaque anne. Du ct du Royaume-Uni, la taxe vise les entreprises du numrique ralisant un chiffre daffaires annuel dau moins 500 millions de livres (prs de 590 millions deuros) dans le monde. Elle consiste en un prlvement de 2 % sur les revenus tirs de leur activit auprs des consommateurs britanniques  partir davril 2020.

Inbranlable, Le Maire a renouvel un appel aux pays de lUE pour quils adoptent une taxe  lchelle du bloc en labsence daccord international.  Si le blocage amricain est confirm d'ici la fin de l'anne, nous comptons sur l'Union europenne pour faire une proposition formelle de taxation des activits numriques au premier trimestre 2021 , a-t-il dclar.

Il a ajout qu'il tait pleinement convaincu que le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohue, tiendrait sa promesse de soutenir une telle taxe, mme si Dublin a annul les tentatives prcdentes au niveau de l'UE.

Source : Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture en faites-vous ?

----------


## ormond94470

Le problme est que cette taxe est dj rpercut sur le consommateur ou dveloppeur. Ouvrir les systmes  la concurrence (ajout d'autre store) + la taxe serait la bonne solution.

----------


## nicopulse

Vous inquitez pas. On aura toujours le vilain petit canard libral type les PAYS-BAS qui vont la ramener. Faudrait pas tout de mme qu'ils oublient qu'on a l'arme nuclaire.

Et c'est pas 3% qu'il faut taxer, mais 30%, il n'y a pas de raisons que ce privilge soit rserv  Apple et Google sur leurs stores..............

----------


## Ryu2000

> On aura toujours le vilain petit canard libral type les PAYS-BAS qui vont la ramener.


Est-ce que vous ragissez  a ?



> Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi *certains pays europens se sont opposs  ce projet de taxation*, arguant quil pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque.


Il n'y a pas que les Pays-Bas qui essaient d'attirer les maisons mres des grosses multinationales, il y a aussi l'Irlande, le Luxembourg, Malte.
Les entreprises n'ont aucun mal  envoyer lgalement leur bnfices dans un autre pays, donc elles peuvent s'arranger pour ne gnrer aucun bnfice.




> Faudrait pas tout de mme qu'ils oublient qu'on a l'arme nuclaire.


Alors dj l'arme nuclaire c'est de la dissuasion : "tu m'envoies une bombe atomique, je t'envoie une bombe atomique, on ananti la terre entire. Donc on ne va jamais utiliser de bombe atomique.".
On ne peut pas envoyer une bombe atomique sur les Pays-Bas parce que a toucherait nous et nos potes.
Par exemple : Isral ne peut pas lancer l'arme nuclaire sur l'Iran parce que les 2 pays sont trop proche et ben l c'est pareil.
Et de toute faon on ne part pas en guerre contre un pays parce que les entreprises envoient leur bnfices l-bas.

Les bnfices des grosses entreprises comme Starbucks, Ford, Google, Apple, etc, partent en Irlande, au Luxembourg, au Pays-Bas, etc, et on ne peut rien y faire.




> Et c'est pas 3% qu'il faut taxer, mais 30%


Le chiffre d'affaire ne sera pas tax et les entreprises organiseront leur dficit pour viter limpt.

Une autre ide serait de supprimer des impts et des taxes pour toutes les entreprises et d'augmenter la TVA, le problme c'est que les gens iront acheter des trucs dans des pays o  la TVA est plus faible (a va tre chiant pour les consommateurs de Starbucks et Subway, a fait loin pour un sandwitch et un caf  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Est-ce que vous ragissez  a ?
> 
> Il n'y a pas que les Pays-Bas qui essaient d'attirer les maisons mres des grosses multinationales, il y a aussi l'Irlande, le Luxembourg, Malte.
> Les entreprises n'ont aucun mal  envoyer lgalement leur bnfices dans un autre pays, donc elles peuvent s'arranger pour ne gnrer aucun bnfice.
> 
> Alors dj l'arme nuclaire c'est de la dissuasion : "tu m'envoies une bombe atomique, je t'envoie une bombe atomique, on ananti la terre entire. Donc on ne va jamais utiliser de bombe atomique.".
> On ne peut pas envoyer une bombe atomique sur les Pays-Bas parce que a toucherait nous et nos potes.
> Par exemple : Isral ne peut pas lancer l'arme nuclaire sur l'Iran parce que les 2 pays sont trop proche et ben l c'est pareil.
> Et de toute faon on ne part pas en guerre contre un pays parce que les entreprises envoient leur bnfices l-bas.
> ...


Tu en oublies des tats et des pays : Chypre, Suisse, Gibraltar, Liechtenstein, Monaco, Andorre, San Marin, Belgique ,les anglos-normandes ... Mme des ONG comme l'ONU, la Croix Rouge, Green Peace qui oeuvre dans la "bienfaisance" font de l'optimisation fiscale en Suisse pour pas payer certaines taxe. 

Chypre, Gibraltar c'est les jeux d'argent ...

Andorre et la Belgique c'est les clopes, l'alcool et le tabac ...

les anglos-normandes > c'est les banques 

Chaque pays europens tient ces voisins par la barbichette , en matire de paradis fiscal ...

En France c'est le nuclaire .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu en oublies des tats et des pays :


Je me base sur cette liste :
Pays-Bas : toujours le paradis des multinationales



> Le Parlement europen n'a pas de pouvoir sur le fiscalit, hormis celui de dnoncer les failles de l'Union europenne. Le 26 mars, il a dsign cinq paradis fiscaux au sein de l'UE : *Chypre, Malte, l'Irlande, le Luxembourg et les Pays Bas*.


J'ai tendance  oublier Chypre, mais j'ai pens  Malte ce qui n'est dj pas mal.
Les paradis fiscaux en dehors de l'UE ne m'intressent pas. Sinon je pourrais dire que le Delaware est un paradis fiscal, mais c'est pas trs intressant dans le contexte.




> Andorre et la Belgique c'est les clopes, l'alcool et le tabac ...


Le problme c'est la France qui met des taxes norme.
 mon avis il y a plus de 900% de taxe sur le tabac. Un paquet totalement hors taxe doit coter moins d'un euro et le consommateur le paie plus de 10. (il faut bien payer les chimios...)
1L de diesel sans aucune taxe doit coter 30 centimes. (il faut bien payer les oliennes...)
Au Kowet 1L d'essence cote 0,17 (il y a peut-tre moins de frais de port, a doit jouer aussi  ::P: )




> En France c'est le nuclaire .


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a des centrales nuclaires partout (Espagne, Italie, Allemagne, Suisse, etc) si il devait y avoir un accident grave on serait tous touch de toute faon (quoi qu'elles sont toutes conues pour ne pas faire comme  Prypiat en 1986, pour un problme arrive il faudrait un scnario totalement nouveau qu'aucun Physicien thoricien n'a envisag).

----------


## Edrixal

> Le problme c'est la France qui met des taxes norme.
>  mon avis il y a plus de 900% de taxe sur le tabac. Un paquet totalement hors taxe doit coter moins d'un euro et le consommateur le paie plus de 10. (il faut bien payer les chimios...)
> 1L de diesel sans aucune taxe doit coter 30 centimes. (il faut bien payer les oliennes...)
> Au Kowet 1L d'essence cote 0,17 (il y a peut-tre moins de frais de port, a doit jouer aussi )


Ouai 'fin tu prend en exemple les deux produits les plus taxer pour justifier que l'ensemble des taxes sont leve ^^'
Et le cot dpend aussi de la marge des intermdiaires et du vendeur.





> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Il y a des centrales nuclaires partout (Espagne, Italie, Allemagne, Suisse, etc) si il devait y avoir un accident grave on serait tous touch de toute faon (quoi qu'elles sont toutes conues pour ne pas faire comme  Prypiat en 1986, pour un problme arrive il faudrait un scnario totalement nouveau qu'aucun Physicien thoricien n'a envisag).


Pas besoin d'un scnario nouveau, il suffit de voir Fukushima en 2011.
Un tremblement de terre trop puissant a peut arriver en France galement. Un tsunami c'est plus rare, mais vue comment le climat par en vrille on est pas  l'abris que a nous arrive galement.
Faut pas croire que tout est prvue, la nature est puissante et peut faire trs mal.

Aprs le risque il faut le prendre ou bien stopper de suite notre consommation lectrique. Parce que oui y'a un risque avec le nuclaire, mais sans a, terminer les ordinateurs, les portables, les voitures/vlo/trottinette lectrique, fini les plaques  induction, frigo, lave ling/vaisselle, sche linge, chauffage lectrique, ect... Et je parle mme pas de la consommation des datacenter ou des grosses usine.
Parce que c'est pas les panneaux solaire ou les olienne qui pourrons nous fournir suffisamment d'nergie :/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouai 'fin tu prend en exemple les deux produits les plus taxer


Je ragissais sur le prix de l'alcool et du tabac, j'ai juste rajout le carburant.




> il suffit de voir Fukushima en 2011.


Ils avaient peut-tre mal fait l'analyse de risque. Ils ont du sous estim la hauteur de la vague du tsunami, ou un truc comme a.
Mais au final la vie est un peu prs normale aujourd'hui  Fukushima.






> Aprs le risque il faut le prendre ou bien stopper de suite notre consommation lectrique.


Effectivement on ne peut pas se passer des centrales nuclaires, aujourd'hui c'est la faon la plus propre de produire de llectricit, et c'est super pratique parce qu'on a le contrle total, on peut mme arrter la production d'une centrale si on veut.
Si il y a un accident nuclaire quelque part, les autres centrales devraient tre capable de produire l'nergie manquante.
Quand la France produit trop dlectricit elle en exporte, quand elle n'en produit pas assez elle en importe. (llectricit franaise c'est la plus propre parce que la part du nuclaire dans le mix nergtique franais est lev, en Allemagne ils doivent utiliser des centrales  charbon et des oliennes...)

----------


## David_g

> On l'emmerde l'OMS !
> Je n'aime pas non plus l'ONU et l'OTAN.
> 
> D'ailleurs avant Sarkozy la France ne faisait pas partie de l'OTAN, c'tait cool


ha oui ? tu veux dire  part de 1949 jusqu' 2020 quoi.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok alors on va tre prcis : la France s'est retir du commandement intgr de l'OTAN en 1966 et elle a rintgr le commandement intgr de l'Otan en 2007.
1966 : la France tourne le dos  l'OTAN



> Le 7 mars, le gnral de Gaulle fait part aux Amricains de son intention de *quitter le commandement intgr* de l'OTAN. Quarante-trois ans plus tard, Nicolas Sarkozy s'apprte  mettre fin  cette "exception franaise".


Certains partis politique proposent de quitter l'OTAN.
Pendant un temps Trump n'tait pas trop fan de l'OTAN :
Trump qualifie l'OTAN d'organisation obsolte
Malheureusement son opinion  propos de ce sujet a volu.  ::(:

----------


## weed

> Le problme est que cette taxe est dj rpercut sur le consommateur ou dveloppeur. Ouvrir les systmes  la concurrence (ajout d'autre store) + la taxe serait la bonne solution.


1./ si l'entreprise ne paie pas ses impots, qui pait la diffrence ? Malheureusement c'est le contribuable qui va payer par le biais des impots.. 

2./ dans le cas de Amazon, si les prix ne sont plus intressants, le consommateur va se tourner vers d'autres sites en lignes, marketplace, ou boutiques physiques. Cela relance l'conomie de la concurrence

----------


## Invit

> 1./ si l'entreprise ne paie pas ses impots, qui pait la diffrence ? Malheureusement c'est le contribuable qui va payer par le biais des impots..


et qui paye le contribual ?
et qui paye celui qui paye le contribual ?
qui paye ? question idiote car les impots c'est une idiotie qui ne devrait pas exister

----------


## tj.liste

on oublie Microsoft. Est-ce pour avoir un meilleur tarif pour l'ducation nationale ???

----------


## Invit

> 2./ dans le cas de Amazon, si les prix ne sont plus intressants, le consommateur va se tourner vers d'autres sites en lignes, marketplace, ou boutiques physiques. Cela relance l'conomie de la concurrence


ben non , mme si Amazon paye plus dimpts , leurs prix resteront quand mme les plus comptitifs et ils resteront les premiers
la machine AMAZON le permet largement
il y aura juste un tout petit peu moins pour les actionnaires , car pour les employs ce n'est pas possible de faire pire
ils savent calculer o est leur avantage , c'est justement l le problme
ils font tout pour avoir le max de revenu : concurrence , impts , frais ..... tout est pris en compte
rien  foutre des employs , d'ailleurs leur pub qui passe  la tl est juste honteuse

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UE fait une blague :
Union europenne : Thierry Breton prt  sortir l'artillerie rpressive contre les GAFA



> La Commission europenne compte renforcer d'ici  la fin de l'anne son arsenal rpressif contre l'hgmonie des gants du numrique, pouvant aller jusqu' leur exclusion du march commun, a affirm le commissaire au March intrieur Thierry Breton au Financial Times. Les GAFA (acronyme dsignant Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple), sont "trop gros pour ne pas s'en soucier", estime le commissaire, selon qui l'UE a "besoin d'une meilleure supervision" de ces mastodontes, * l'instar de la rgulation renforce de l'activit des banques aprs la crise de 2008*.
> 
> La Commission europenne doit dvoiler une nouvelle lgislation d'ici  la fin de l'anne (la "Digital Services Act"), une priorit de l'excutif europen, afin de mieux surveiller la manire dont les grandes plateformes tendent leurs activits, s'attaquent  la dsinformation ou grent les donnes personnelles. Dans l'entretien accord au FT, le commissaire europen au march intrieur prcise que les mesures proposes, qui ne s'appliqueraient que dans des circonstances exceptionnelles, prvoient aussi d'interdire aux GAFA l'accs au march commun. Cet arsenal vise  mieux protger les consommateurs et les concurrents plus petits.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  C'est clair depuis 2008 les banques sont bien supervises  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

En ralit les banques ont continu de faire des manipulations illgales :
Banques (Deutsche Bank, JP Morgan...) : 2.000 milliards de dollars de transactions suspectes



> Deutsche Bank (1.300 milliards de dollars) et JPMorgan (514 milliards) sont les deux banques les plus concernes par des transactions suspectes (blanchiment d'argent, corruption, crime organis, financement du terrorisme...) ralises entre 2000 et 2017.


====
Je trouve les titres d'articles malhonntes :
Rvlations de blanchiment : Deutsche Bank s'enfonce en Bourse



> Aprs HSBC, c'est au tour de la Deutsche Bank de s'enfoncer en Bourse. Le titre de la premire banque allemande Deutsche Bank *plongeait lundi en sance et perdait plus de 8%*, au lendemain des rvlations d'un consortium de journalistes sur des blanchiments d'argent prsums oprs par plusieurs banques internationales.


Bon alors effectivement a passe de 7,71  7,02 assez vite.

Mais c'est plus intressant de prendre du recul :

a fait depuis 2009 que a s'effondre lentement. En mars 2020 c'tait en dessous de 5, donc c'est relativement pas si mal aujourd'hui.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe GAFA : les ngociations chouent  l'OCDE et les discussions sont reportes  la mi-2021,*
*labsence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an * 

Lconomie numrique a t au centre des dbats de lOCDE et de la Commission europenne pendant plusieurs mois, certaines grandes entreprises numriques ayant retenu lattention des mdias en fournissant des illustrations doptimisation fiscale. En outre, certaines caractristiques de lconomie numrique ont remis en cause les notions traditionnelles dtablissement stable.

La problmatique ici est somme toute trs complexe et il est rapidement apparu que sa rsolution ncessiterait des modifications importantes du rgime fiscal actuel. Outre les difficults techniques, le fait que diffrentes parties prenantes cls (notamment les tats-Unis et les tats membres de l'UE) avaient des points de vue divergents sur la meilleure solution rendait encore plus difficile la recherche d'un consensus.

Cest ainsi quen 2018, la Commission europenne a propos un prlvement numrique de 3 %, arguant que le systme fiscal devait tre mis  jour pour l're numrique.  l'poque, la Commission europenne avait not que les entreprises numriques payaient en moyenne un taux d'imposition effectif de 9,5 % - contre 23,2 % pour les entreprises traditionnelles.

Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi certains pays europens se sont opposs  ce projet de taxation, arguant quil pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque.

Cela na pas empch la France de mettre sur pieds l'anne dernire une taxe de 3 % qui s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les deux seuils suivants :
750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial ;25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France, au sens de l'article 299 bis.


*Un chec des ngociations internationales  l'OCDE*

Les discussions entre prs de 140 pays ont officiellement chou ce 12 octobre. Le calendrier initial tablait sur un accord d'ici la fin de l'anne, mais il a t malmen par la pandmie de coronavirus et les hsitations des tats-Unis  l'approche de l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre. Les pays ont convenu de poursuivre leurs efforts en vue de parvenir  un accord dici la mi-2021.

Reconnaissant que les ngociations ont t ralenties  la fois par la pandmie de COVID-19 et par des diffrences politiques, les membres du Cadre inclusif ont dclar que les _blueprints_ de lapproche  deux piliers diffuss ce 12 octobre 2020 refltent une convergence de vues sur les caractristiques essentielles, les grands principes et les principaux paramtres dun futur accord. Ils ont recens les aspects politiques et techniques sur lesquels des diffrences de vue doivent toujours tre surmontes, et voqu les prochaines tapes du processus multilatral.

Les participants ont approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau _Blueprint_ pour le Pilier Un du projet, qui tablirait de nouvelles rgles dterminant le lieu o limpt devrait tre pay (rgles du lien, ou  nexus ) et modifierait radicalement la faon de rpartir les droits dimposition entre les pays. Lobjectif est de faire en sorte que les entreprises multinationales (EMN)  forte intensit numrique et en relation troite avec les consommateurs paient leurs impts l o elles exercent des activits soutenues et significatives, mme sans prsence physique, qui est le critre qui prvaut selon les rgles fiscales actuelles.

Les participants ont galement approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau _Blueprint_ pour le Pilier Deux du projet, qui mettrait en place un nouvel impt minimum mondial qui aiderait tous les pays  traiter les problmatiques non rsolues en matire drosion de la base d'imposition et de transfert de bnfices par les EMN.

Selon l'OCDE, labsence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait entraner une multiplication des taxes sur les services numriques et une augmentation de la frquence des diffrends commerciaux et fiscaux prjudiciables  la scurit juridique en matire fiscale et  linvestissement. Dans le scnario le plus dfavorable - une guerre commerciale mondiale dclenche par l'adoption de taxes unilatrales sur les services numriques - lincapacit  ngocier un accord pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an.

Une nouvelle analyse dimpact conomique publie ce jour dcrit leffet combin des deux piliers autour desquels s'articule la solution actuellement en discussion. La mise en uvre de limpt minimum mondial prvu par le Pilier Deux pourrait aboutir  une hausse de 4 % des recettes totales de limpt sur les bnfices des socits (IS), soit 100 milliards USD par an. L'analyse montre galement que les mesures prvues par le Pilier Un en vue d'tablir un cadre fiscal international plus quitable pourraient se traduire par la redistribution de 100 milliards USD aux juridictions du march.


*Blueprint du Pilier Un (ax sur la rpartition des bnfices) et Deux (bas sur un impt minimum mondial)*

*Pilier Un*

Selon l'OCDE :

 Une solution fonde sur un consensus, articule autour de deux piliers (le Pilier Un ax sur le lien et la rpartition des bnfices, et le Pilier Deux bas sur un impt minimum mondial destin  rpondre aux problmatiques de l'rosion de la base d'imposition et du transfert de bnfices (BEPS) non rsolues), peut non seulement jouer un rle important pour assurer l'quit et la justice de nos systmes fiscaux tout en renforant l'architecture fiscale internationale face  l'mergence de nouveaux modles daffaires et  la transformation de modles plus anciens ; elle peut aussi contribuer  remettre les finances publiques sur une trajectoire durable. La pandmie de COVID-19 ne fait quaccrotre la pression qui sexerce sur les pouvoirs publics pour quils fassent en sorte que les grandes entreprises rentables exerant une activit internationale paient leur juste part dimpt dans la juridiction o elles ralisent des bnfices, conformment  de nouvelles rgles fiscales internationales. Dans le mme temps, une solution reposant sur un consensus pourrait procurer aux entreprises la scurit juridique en matire fiscale indispensable pour accompagner la reprise conomique.

 Dans ce contexte, et malgr leurs divergences et la pandmie de COVID-19 qui a eu des rpercussions sur leurs travaux, les membres du Cadre inclusif (CI) ont accompli des progrs substantiels vers llaboration dun consensus. Le CI publie aujourd'hui les Blueprints de rapports sur le Pilier Un et sur le Pilier Deux, qui refltent une convergence de vues sur un certain nombre de caractristiques essentielles de politique fiscale, les grands principes et les principaux paramtres des deux Piliers, recensent les aspects politiques et techniques sur lesquels des diffrences de vue doivent toujours tre surmontes et voquent les prochaines tapes.

 Nous approuvons le Rapport sur le Blueprint du Pilier Un en vue de sa diffusion publique. Il a pour objet de mettre sur pied un cadre fiscal durable en phase avec la transformation numrique actuelle de l'conomie, avec le potentiel de parvenir  une attribution plus quitable et plus efficace des droits d'imposition. Le Blueprint rend compte des travaux techniques approfondis qui ont t accomplis. Bien quaucun accord nait t obtenu, ce Blueprint nen constitue pas moins un socle solide pour un futur accord qui consacrerait le concept d'imposition nette des bnfices, viterait la double imposition et serait aussi simple et facile  appliquer que possible. Le Blueprint offre une base solide pour un futur accord et reflte que :
 lheure o le numrique progresse sans cesse, les entreprises entrant dans le champ d'application sont en mesure de raliser des bnfices grce  une participation significative/active et soutenue  la vie conomique dune juridiction, au-del de la simple conclusion de ventes, avec ou sans prsence physique locale, une ralit qui serait prise en compte dans la conception des rgles de lien, tant entendu que les cots de conformit doivent tre minimiss ;la solution poursuivrait la logique de politique fiscale dcrite ci-dessus, et attribuerait aux juridictions du march/des utilisateurs une fraction des bnfices rsiduels des entreprises entrant dans le champ dapplication (le  Montant A ) ;la solution serait cible et comporterait des seuils, de manire  rduire les cots de conformit pour les contribuables et  faciliter la gestion des nouvelles rgles par les administrations fiscales ;le Montant A serait calcul en partant des tats financiers consolids, contiendrait un nombre limit d'ajustements entre les donnes comptables et fiscales et veillerait  ce que les pertes soient dment prises en compte ;pour le calcul de la base d'imposition, le recours  la segmentation serait ncessaire afin que le nouveau droit d'imposition soit correctement cibl dans certains cas, mais en admettant des rgimes de protection ou des exemptions de vaste porte afin de rduire la complexit et d'allger la charge pour les administrations fiscales comme pour les contribuables ;la solution prvoirait des moyens efficaces dliminer la double imposition dans un contexte multilatral ;les travaux relatifs au Montant B progresseront (un rendement fixe pour certaines activits de distribution et de commercialisation de rfrence destin  se rapprocher des rsultats obtenus par application du principe de pleine concurrence), en reconnaissant les avantages significatifs qui peuvent en dcouler pour les administrations fiscales aux capacits limites ainsi que les difficults quils peuvent entraner ;la solution labore au titre du Pilier Un comporterait un nouveau processus multilatral de nature  garantir la scurit juridique en matire fiscale concernant le Montant A, au regard de limportance de suivre des procdures administratives simplifies et coordonnes pour lapplication du Montant A ;une nouvelle convention multilatrale serait labore en vue de mettre en uvre la solution, tant entendu quelle reprsenterait le moyen le plus efficace et le plus pertinent pour appliquer le Pilier Un. 

*Pilier Deux*

L'OCDE approuve galement le rapport sur le _Blueprint du Pilier Deux_ en vue de sa diffusion publique. L'Organisation estime qu'il offre une base solide pour parvenir  une solution systmique qui rpondrait aux problmatiques qui subsistent  ce jour en matire d'rosion de la base d'imposition et de transfert de bnfices (BEPS), et expose des rgles permettant  une juridiction de  rcuprer limpt sur les bnfices  lorsque dautres juridictions nont pas exerc leur droit initial dimposition ou lorsque le paiement serait sans cela soumis  de faibles taux effectifs dimposition. Ces rgles garantiraient que toutes les grandes entreprises exerant des activits  lchelle internationale paient au moins un impt minimum. 

Par ailleurs, l'OCDE reconnat que les juridictions sont libres de dterminer leur propre systme fiscal  elles auraient ainsi le choix de mettre en place un impt sur les bnfices des socits et den dfinir les taux -, tout en prenant en compte le droit dautres juridictions dappliquer les rgles adoptes  l'chelle internationale au titre du Pilier Deux lorsque les bnfices sont taxs  un taux infrieur  un taux minimum convenu. Voici les bases du _Blueprint du Pilier Deux_ :
la rgle dinclusion du revenu (RIR), la rgle relative aux paiements insuffisamment imposs (RPII), la rgle dassujettissement  limpt (RAI), lordre dapplication des rgles, le calcul du taux effectif d'imposition et l'attribution de limpt supplmentaire pour la RIR et la RPII, y compris la base dimposition, la dfinition des impts couverts, les mcanismes de neutralisation des diffrences temporelles et lexclusion dune portion du revenu fonde sur la substance;la RIR et la RPII en tant quapproche commune, y compris lacceptation du droit de tous les membres du CI de les appliquer dans le cadre dun rgime approuv fond sur le Pilier Deux. Il serait nanmoins reconnu et admis que certains membres pourraient ne pas tre en mesure d'appliquer ces rgles. Toutefois, tous ceux qui les appliqueraient le feraient dans le respect du Pilier Deux vis--vis de toutes les autres juridictions (y compris des groupes qui ont leur sige social sur leurs territoires) qui adhreront  ce consensus. En outre, au regard de limportance quun grand nombre de membres du CI, notamment des pays en dveloppement, accordent  une RAI, nous reconnaissons quune RAI ferait partie intgrante d'une solution faisant consensus sur le Pilier Deux ;les conditions auxquelles le rgime relatif aux revenus mondiaux gnrs par des actifs incorporels faiblement imposs (Global Intangible Low Taxed Income Regime (GILTI)) adopt par les tats-Unis serait considr comme tant une rgle dinclusion du revenu conforme au Pilier Deux telle quexpose dans le Rapport sur le Blueprint du Pilier Deux ;llaboration dun modle de lgislation, dune documentation et dinstructions standards, la mise au point d'un processus dexamen multilatral le cas chant et le recours ventuel  une convention multilatrale qui pourrait couvrir les principaux aspects du Pilier Deux.
 Le verre est  moiti plein : le paquet est presque prt, mais il manque un accord politique , a indiqu Pascal Saint-Amans, le responsable de la politique fiscale de lOCDE.

 Il est clair que de nouvelles rgles sont ncessaires de toute urgence pour assurer l'quit et la justice de nos systmes fiscaux, et adapter l'architecture fiscale internationale face  l'mergence de nouveaux modles daffaires et  la transformation de modles plus anciens. En labsence de solution mondiale fonde sur un consensus, le risque de nouvelles mesures unilatrales et non coordonnes est rel et augmente de jour en jour , a dclar le Secrtaire gnral de lOCDE Angel Gurra.  Il est impratif de mener ces travaux  bonne fin. Un chec risquerait dentraner des diffrends fiscaux qui pourraient dgnrer en guerres commerciales,  lheure o l'conomie mondiale est dj en grande difficult .

Source : OCDE, retransmission de la confrence de presse, rcapitulatif (OCDE)

----------


## melka one

ils trouveront une solution dans vingts ans

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Taxe GAFA : la France indique qu'elle va reprendre les prlvements ds dcembre 2020,*
*suite  l'chec des ngociations de la premire rcriture majeure des rgles fiscales internationales  l'OCDE * 

Lconomie numrique a t au centre des dbats de lOCDE et de la Commission europenne pendant plusieurs mois, certaines grandes entreprises numriques ayant retenu lattention des mdias en fournissant des illustrations doptimisation fiscale. En outre, certaines caractristiques de lconomie numrique ont remis en cause les notions traditionnelles dtablissement stable.

La problmatique ici est somme toute trs complexe et il est rapidement apparu que sa rsolution ncessiterait des modifications importantes du rgime fiscal actuel. Outre les difficults techniques, le fait que diffrentes parties prenantes cls (notamment les tats-Unis et les tats membres de l'UE) avaient des points de vue divergents sur la meilleure solution rendait encore plus difficile la recherche d'un consensus.

Cest ainsi quen 2018, la Commission europenne a propos un prlvement numrique de 3 %, arguant que le systme fiscal devait tre mis  jour pour l're numrique.  l'poque, la Commission europenne avait not que les entreprises numriques payaient en moyenne un taux d'imposition effectif de 9,5 % - contre 23,2 % pour les entreprises traditionnelles.

Cependant, non seulement, la Maison-Blanche a dclar qu'une taxe numrique tait injuste, car elle touchait de manire disproportionne les entreprises amricaines, mais aussi certains pays europens se sont opposs  ce projet de taxation, arguant quil pourrait avoir un impact ngatif et nuire  l'conomie europenne.  Une taxe sur les services numriques scarterait des principes fondamentaux de limpt en ne sappliquant quau chiffre daffaires, sans prendre en compte le fait de savoir si le contribuable ralise un bnfice ou non , avaient-ils dclar  lpoque.

Cela na pas empch la France de mettre sur pieds l'anne dernire une taxe de 3 % qui s'applique aux entreprises, indpendamment de leur lieu d'tablissement, pour lesquelles le montant des sommes encaisses en contrepartie des services taxables lors de l'anne civile excde les deux seuils suivants :
750 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis au niveau mondial ;25 millions d'euros au titre des services fournis en France, au sens de l'article 299 bis.


*Une situation exacerbe par la pandmie actuelle et les statistiques mirobolantes des entreprises technologiques*

Le contexte de la crise du coronavirus est venu accentuer lurgence de la situation. En effet, tandis que les mesures de restrictions prises par les gouvernements pour rduire la vitesse de propagation du virus avaient rduit au strict minimum ou ferm les activits de la plupart des entreprises  lchelle mondiale, les grandes entreprises technologiques ont connu une croissance, battant mme parfois des records daudience.

Alors que les activits reprennent progressivement suite  des mesures de dconfinement, lEurope voudrait que les grandes entreprises technologiques paient un  montant quitable  de taxes dans son espace conomique, d'autant plus qu'ils sont les  vrais gagnants  de la crise du coronavirus, selon un haut responsable europen.

 C'est un problme majeur , a dclar Paolo Gentiloni, commissaire europen charg de l'conomie et de la fiscalit. L'ancien Premier ministre italien a ajout qu'il n'tait plus possible  d'accepter l'ide que ces gants, vainqueurs de la crise, ne paient pas un montant d'impts quitable en Europe .

*Un chec des ngociations internationales  l'OCDE*

Les discussions entre prs de 140 pays ont officiellement chou ce 12 octobre. Le calendrier initial tablait sur un accord d'ici la fin de l'anne, mais il a t malmen par la pandmie de coronavirus et les hsitations des tats-Unis  l'approche de l'lection prsidentielle du 3 novembre. Les pays ont convenu de poursuivre leurs efforts en vue de parvenir  un accord dici la mi-2021.

Reconnaissant que les ngociations ont t ralenties  la fois par la pandmie de COVID-19 et par des diffrences politiques, les membres du Cadre inclusif ont dclar que les blueprints de lapproche  deux piliers diffuss ce 12 octobre 2020 refltent une convergence de vues sur les caractristiques essentielles, les grands principes et les principaux paramtres dun futur accord. Ils ont recens les aspects politiques et techniques sur lesquels des diffrences de vue doivent toujours tre surmontes, et voqu les prochaines tapes du processus multilatral.

Les participants ont approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Un du projet, qui tablirait de nouvelles rgles dterminant le lieu o limpt devrait tre pay (rgles du lien, ou  nexus ) et modifierait radicalement la faon de rpartir les droits dimposition entre les pays. Lobjectif est de faire en sorte que les entreprises multinationales (EMN)  forte intensit numrique et en relation troite avec les consommateurs paient leurs impts l o elles exercent des activits soutenues et significatives, mme sans prsence physique, qui est le critre qui prvaut selon les rgles fiscales actuelles.

Les participants ont galement approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Deux du projet, qui mettrait en place un nouvel impt minimum mondial qui aiderait tous les pays  traiter les problmatiques non rsolues en matire drosion de la base d'imposition et de transfert de bnfices par les EMN.


*Les prlvements reprendront ds le mois de dcembre en France*

Si l'OCDE est confiante d'aboutir  un accord mondial d'ici la mi-2021, son secrtaire gnral Angel Gurria a prdit, au cours d'une confrence de presse,  une multiplication des actions unilatrales, des mesures de reprsailles , et brandit le spectre d' une nouvelle guerre commerciale en cas d'chec dfinitif des ngociations. Les gants du numrique ayant tir profit de la numrisation de l'conomie, acclre par les diverses mesures de confinement dans le monde.

Durant l'mission _Dimanche en politique_ anime par Francis Letellier, le ministre de l'conomie, des Finances et de la Relance a brivement t interrog sur le futur de la taxe GAFA.  La taxation des gants du digital a t dcide souverainement par le peuple franais  travers l'Assemble nationale il y a quelques mois. Nous avions suspendu la perception de la taxe , a rappel Bruno Le Maire, le gouvernement franais n'ayant  aucun moment affirm laisser dfinitivement tomber l'ide d'une taxation des grandes entreprises du secteur.

Il faut dire qu'en France, la taxe GAFA a t suspendue  le temps que la ngociation  l'OCDE aboutisse . tant donn que les ngociations internationales ont chou, en plus du fait que les tats-Unis ont quitt la table des discussions il y a plusieurs mois, Bruno Le Maire a indiqu que  Nous percevrons donc une taxe sur les gants du digital en dcembre prochain, comme nous nous tions engags .

 La France doit tre fire d'tre l'un des premiers pays en Europe, avec l'Espagne, avec l'Italie, avec l'Autriche,  percevoir une taxation juste sur les acteurs du digital, dont je rappelle qu'ils sont les seuls vainqueurs de cette crise , a-t-il ajout. Mentionnant une  rupture de plus en plus forte entre les tats-Unis et l'Europe , Bruno Le Maire estime que l'Europe doit  construire son indpendance et sa souverainet .

Source : Dimanche en politique

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> La France doit tre fire d'tre l'un des premiers pays en Europe, avec l'Espagne, avec l'Italie, avec l'Autriche,  percevoir une taxation juste sur les acteurs du digital, dont je rappelle qu'ils sont les seuls vainqueurs de cette crise , a-t-il ajout. Mentionnant une  rupture de plus en plus forte entre les tats-Unis et l'Europe , Bruno Le Maire estime que l'Europe doit  construire son indpendance et sa souverainet .


Je lui souhaite bien du courage : entre la prfrence amricaine d'autres tats membres (notamment parmi les tats de l'est) et les dpendances graves dans le marbre des traits europens (e.g. assujetion de la dfense  l'OTAN), il va falloir convaincre tous les autres tats membres de l'UE  mettre de ct les USA.

----------


## plakou

Il faut le faire c'est impratif pour l'quilibre de notre socit.
On commence a voir au quotidien les nuisances gnrer par Amazon et toutes ses livraisons.
J'habite juste  5 Km d'un entrept mais j'en voit les nuisances.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*La France va appliquer une "taxe numrique" aux gants de la technologie en ligne* 
*malgr les menaces de reprsailles amricaines* 

Le ministre franais des Finances a annonc mercredi avoir envoy des avis aux grandes entreprises technologiques redevables de la taxe sur les services numriques pour qu'elles s'acquittent de ladite taxe comme prvu en dcembre. Ceci malgr l'avertissement de Washington qui pourrait riposter par de nouveaux tarifs sur les importations franaises.  Les entreprises soumises  cette taxe ont t notifies , a dclar un fonctionnaire du ministre, faisant notamment rfrence aux entreprises amricaines Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple, qui, selon les tats-Unis, sont injustement vises par la taxe.

La collecte de cet impt, qui vise des groupes comme Amazon et Facebook, avait t suspendue pour permettre que la ngociation conduite par l'Organisation pour la coopration et du dveloppement conomiques (OCDE) aboutisse  une solution internationale. L'OCDE travaille sur un plan visant  contraindre les entreprises du numrique  s'acquitter de leurs impts dans les pays o ces dernires gnrent leurs profits plutt que dans des entits fiscalement plus favorables o elles font enregistrer leurs filiales.

*Le Premier ministre franais Jean Castex et le ministre de l'conomie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire*

La France avait cependant prvenu que si le blocage des discussions menes par l'OCDE persistait, elle appliquerait sa propre taxe. En octobre dernier, les 140 pays impliqus dans les ngociations sur le sujet ont dcid de prolonger jusqu' la mi-2021 les discussions.  Les entreprises assujetties  cette taxe (taxe numrique) ont reu un avis d'imposition pour le versement des acomptes de 2020 , a dclar un responsable du ministre des Finances.

En effet, le Parlement franais a adopt en 2019 une taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre d'affaires des entreprises dgageant des revenus suprieurs  25 millions d'euros dans le territoire national et 750 millions d'euros dans le monde. La France esprait alors  l'poque que cet impt rapporterait environ 500 millions d'euros cette anne, mais le projet de finances 2021 l'value dsormais  400 millions. 

La position de Facebook est  de se conformer  toutes les lois fiscales dans les juridictions o nous oprons , indique le rseau social dans sa politique gnrale ; ajoutant qu'elle avait reu sa facture fiscale des autorits franaises. Amazon, pour sa part, indique avoir reu un rappel des autorits franaises pour payer la taxe, et s'y conformera, selon une personne connaissant bien le sujet chez le dtaillant en ligne. D'autres groupes technologiques ont fait des dclarations similaires.

La France a indiqu qu'elle mettrait fin  cette taxe ds qu'un accord au sein de l'OCDE serait conclu.  Nous prlverons cette taxe numrique  la mi-dcembre, comme nous l'avons toujours expliqu  l'administration amricaine. Notre objectif reste de parvenir  un accord de l'OCDE d'ici les premiers mois de 2021, car nous restons profondment convaincus que la meilleure faon de traiter cette question importante de la fiscalit numrique est d'obtenir un accord multilatral dans le cadre de l'OCDE , a dclar lundi le ministre des Finances, Bruno Le Maire.

Bruno Le Maire a souhait que la future administration amricaine soutienne rapidement le principe d'une rorganisation de la fiscalit internationale des entreprises numriques, alors que Donald Trump s'est montr rticent  un accord multilatral sur le sujet, dans un contexte de pandmie de coronavirus. Effectivement, Trump avait averti que des droits punitifs de 25 % sur les produits franais d'une valeur de 1,3 milliard de dollars US, y compris les clbres cosmtiques et sacs  main du pays seront imputs. Dan Neidle, un associ du cabinet d'avocats Clifford Chance, est sceptique quant  l'acceptation d'un tel accord par le prsident amricain lu Joe Biden.  Je ne sais pas pourquoi Biden accepterait un accord qui permet aux entreprises amricaines de payer plus d'impts en Europe et qui ne prsente pas beaucoup d'avantages pour les tats-Unis , a dclar Neidle.


La dcision franaise risque d'intensifier une lutte de longue haleine sur la manire de faire payer aux multinationales technologiques amricaines une part plus importante de leurs taxes dans les pays o elles oprent. Paralllement, un groupe de dputs franais de la Commission des finances, port par Guillaume Peltier, a propos mercredi 18 novembre de crer un  prlvement sur les bnfices supplmentaires des GAFAM pour soutenir nos commerces de proximit et nos librairies .

La proposition de loi porte par Guillaume Peltier part du principe que  si aucune leon na t tire au sommet de ltat depuis la "premire vague de contamination", nos commerces de proximit, nos libraires, nos coiffeurs, nos restaurateurs sont menacs dune disparition pure et simple, et sans espoir de retour . Face  la croissance fulgurante de gants du numrique comme Amazon qui dclare avoir tripl ses bnfices nets au troisime trimestre soit 6,2 milliards de dollars, le dput propose de crer une taxe exceptionnelle sur les GAFAM.

La proposition de loi du dput Peltier est bien plus tranchante. Elle vise en effet  imposer  un nouveau prlvement de 50 % sur les bnfices exceptionnels des GAFAM depuis le premier confinement de cette anne, cest--dire directement dus  la crise sanitaire de la Covid-19 . Lobjectif tant de transfrer intgralement les montants prlevs vers un fonds ddi  des  dispositifs daides financires au profit des personnes physiques et morales de droit priv exerant une activit commerciale ou artisanale .

Thierry Ben Samoun, avocat fiscaliste  Marseille, reste sceptique. Il explique :  Toute proposition de loi qui cherche  imposer les bnfices des GAFAM na pas de sens. Nous avons accs  un bilan de ceux-ci pour leur activit mondiale, leur sige tant aux tats-Unis, mais pas pour leur activit en France . En effet, selon lui, il est impossible de quantifier les bnfices des gants du numrique en France.  Il est strictement impossible dimposer les GAFAM sur leurs bnfices, car ils nont pas dtablissement stable en France. Nous navons aucun lment dclaratif sur leurs bnfices en France , prcise Samoun.

Les entreprises vises dans ce dispositif juridique risquent une double imposition. Sur ce point, le bureau du dput Peltier, prcise :  La socit Amazon (principalement vise par ce projet de loi) a des activits majoritairement hors numriques, alors mme que loptimisation fiscale des GAFAM concerne lensemble des activits, numriques ou hors numriques . Par ailleurs, continue-t-il,  le bnfice vis dans cette proposition de loi est celui qui est issu des produits commands par voie lectronique, en France .

L'autre difficult de la proposition de loi en question tient dans le ciblage des entreprises vises : la taxe porte par Bruno Le Maire touche ainsi une multinationale franaise comme Criteo. Le texte de Guillaume Peltier tablit une taxe exceptionnelle annuelle pour 2020 et 2021 sur toutes les  ventes de biens commands par voie lectronique  ralises par les  oprateurs qui ont un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et de 25 millions deuros  lchelle du territoire franais lors du dernier exercice clos .
Plusieurs entreprises franaises risqueraient ainsi d'tre taxes  deux reprises, car il est impossible de cibler une socit en particulier dans une loi, outre que le texte ne prvoit pas de systme d'imputation.

Sources : Proposition de loi, Projet de loi, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les GAFAM vont rpercuter le prix sur les clients franais ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : la France prpare une riposte  la mise en excution des menaces amricaines. Mais note que cette guerre commerciale ne profitera  personne

 ::fleche::  L'Italie emboite le pas  la France en approuvant son projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les GAFA, qui devrait entrer en vigueur en janvier 2020

 ::fleche::  Taxe numrique : voici la liste des 29 entreprises qui seraient concernes par la mesure franaise, d'aprs un cabinet d'tude

----------


## emilie77

W la France, en Italie encore rien en matiere de web tax

----------


## robertledoux

Taxer taxer, toujours taxer quand comprendront-ils que a ne sert a rien. Au mieux, Amazon reportera ce cout sur les vendeurs ou les clients et au pire, fermera son march  la France.

Au lieu de dpenser de lnergie folle pour des rustines, autant baisser les taxes des entreprises franaises et tout mettre en place pour quune startup se lance dans laventure (sans se faire dfoncer par les taxes) pour devenir le prochain Amazon. On pourrait imaginer une marketplace en partenariat avec des acteurs FR pour la logistique et le transport.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Taxer taxer, toujours taxer quand comprendront-ils que a ne sert a rien.


Si les grosses entreprises payaient leur impts l'tat n'aurait pas  crer cette taxe.
Moi personnellement je n'envoie pas mes revenus dans un paradis fiscal (Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte, Chypre) pour organiser mon dficit en France.
C'est dgueulasse que les gros puissent viter l'impt alors que les petits se font essorer.

Et si l'tat supprimait les impts pour tout le monde, comment on financerait l'ducation, la Justice, la Dfense, l'Agriculture, la Scurit, etc ?

----------


## emilie77

> Taxer taxer, toujours taxer quand comprendront-ils que a ne sert a rien. Au mieux, Amazon reportera ce cout sur les vendeurs ou les clients et au pire, fermera son march  la France.
> 
> Au lieu de dpenser de lnergie folle pour des rustines, autant baisser les taxes des entreprises franaises et tout mettre en place pour quune startup se lance dans laventure (sans se faire dfoncer par les taxes) pour devenir le prochain Amazon. On pourrait imaginer une marketplace en partenariat avec des acteurs FR pour la logistique et le transport.


Comment pouvez-vous rivaliser si amazon ne paie pas d'impts? Tout le monde doit avoir les meme regles et couts

----------


## Edrixal

> Si les grosses entreprises payaient leur impts l'tat n'aurait pas  crer cette taxe.
> Moi personnellement je n'envoie pas mes revenus dans un paradis fiscal (Luxembourg, Irlande, Pays-Bas, Malte, Chypre) pour organiser mon dficit en France.
> C'est dgueulasse que les gros puissent viter l'impt alors que les petits se font essorer.
> 
> Et si l'tat supprimait les impts pour tout le monde, comment on financerait l'ducation, la Justice, la Dfense, l'Agriculture, la Scurit, etc ?


Alors qu'on soit bien d'accord, l'optimisation fiscale c'est moche mais c'est lgal. Les lois pourrait commencer par empcher a. Sauf que les votants tant en majorit trs riches, ils bnficie tous de l'optimisation fiscale, alors...  ::aie:: 

Donc oui cette double taxe c'est une rustine. On veut leur faire payer ce qu'on leur autorise  conomiser ailleurs, parce que a leur permet d'conomiser des sommes plus qu'indcente (nos politiques eux n'conomise que des sommes indcente  ::aie:: ).

Et au final a va taper galement sur des socit Franaise beaucoup plus fragile et beaucoup moins soutenue que les GAFAM. GAFAM qui reporterons le surcouts sur d'autre acteur qui eux mme le reporterons sur le clients au final. Les actionnaires ne verrons mme pas l'impacte de ses taxes  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> Taxer taxer, toujours taxer quand comprendront-ils que a ne sert a rien. Au mieux, Amazon reportera ce cout sur les vendeurs ou les clients et au pire, fermera son march  la France.


C'est le but (ou un des buts du moins), forcer Amazon  monter ses prix pour tre moins comptitifs face  la concurrence (franaise).

----------


## Edrixal

> C'est le but (ou un des buts du moins), forcer Amazon  monter ses prix pour tre moins comptitifs face  la concurrence (franaise).


Amazone ne vend quasiment rien, Amazone propose une plateforme de vente en ligne pour des commerants dont des commerant Franais.
FB ne vend quasi rien non plus, en tout cas pas au client, il collecte les donner perso et vend des espaces de pub.
Google la mme.
Ect...

C'est pas la solution. Que la lois Franaise bloque l'optimisation fiscale serait une vrais solution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors qu'on soit bien d'accord, l'optimisation fiscale c'est moche mais c'est lgal. Les lois pourrait commencer par empcher a. Sauf que les votants tant en majorit trs riches, ils bnficie tous de l'optimisation fiscale, alors...


C'est pas exactement a. Les lois qui permettent de faire de l'vasion fiscale lgale (optimisation fiscale) viennent de l'UE. Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, ce qui veut dire qu'il suffit d'1 membre sur 27 pour tout bloquer. (a peut tre l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Slovnie, la Lituanie, la Croatie, la Slovaquie, ou n'importe quel autre pays membre)

De temps en temps ils disent qu'ils vont bricoler un truc pour changer le protocole, mais j'y crois pas trop.
Fiscalit : l'Europe doit se librer du carcan de l'unanimit



> Le rcent dossier de la taxe Gafa l'a montr.* Au nom d'une unanimit devenue un dogme, les 28 Etats de l'UE sont incapables de se doter d'une politique fiscale cohrente*. Si, sous l'impulsion de la Commission, de premires brches semblent vouloir s'ouvrir dans certains domaines spcifiques, la balle reste dans le camp des Etats. Avec un risque d'immobilisme propre  alimenter le rejet de l'Europe par les citoyens.


De toute faon les plus riches exploiteront toujours des failles dans les lois fiscales pour masquer leur bnfices et viter l'impt.

----------


## Edrixal

> C'est pas exactement a. Les lois qui permettent de faire de l'vasion fiscale lgale (optimisation fiscale) viennent de l'UE. Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit, ce qui veut dire qu'il suffit d'1 membre sur 27 pour tout bloquer. (a peut tre l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Slovnie, la Lituanie, la Croatie, la Slovaquie, ou n'importe quel autre pays membre)
> 
> De temps en temps ils disent qu'ils vont bricoler un truc pour changer le protocole, mais j'y crois pas trop.
> Fiscalit : l'Europe doit se librer du carcan de l'unanimit


Si la lois Franaise peut imposer une Taxe que l'EU n'a pas tablie, elle peut bien mettre en place des rgles pour bloquer l'vasion fiscale  :;): 




> De toute faon les plus riches exploiteront toujours des failles dans les lois fiscales pour masquer leur bnfices et viter l'impt.


Donc on ne peut rien faire ? On ne peut pas faire notre possible pour limiter ce contournement ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si la lois Franaise peut imposer une Taxe que l'EU n'a pas tablie, elle peut bien mettre en place des rgles pour bloquer l'vasion fiscale


Non, parce qu'il y a la libre circulation des biens et des services. Les entreprises organisent leur dficit en France (elles envoient leur bnfices dans les paradis fiscaux), et la France ne peut rien faire pour empcher les entreprises d'envoyer de l'argent  la maison mre.




> Donc on ne peut rien faire ?


On peut essayer, mais les entreprises ont les moyens d'embaucher des avocats spcialistes dans l'optimisation fiscale, leur job consiste  trouver des failles  exploiter, comme ils disent aux checs : "je vois un trou, j'y rentre".
Les grosses entreprises font aussi du lobbying en achetant des dputs et ce genre de chose.

----------


## Edrixal

> Non, parce qu'il y a la libre circulation des biens et des services. Les entreprises organisent leur dficit en France (elles envoient leur bnfices dans les paradis fiscaux), et la France ne peut rien faire pour empcher les entreprises d'envoyer de l'argent  la maison mre.
> 
> 
> On peut essayer, mais les entreprises ont les moyens d'embaucher des avocats spcialistes dans l'optimisation fiscale, leur job consiste  trouver des failles  exploiter, comme ils disent aux checs : "je vois un trou, j'y rentre".
> Les grosses entreprises font aussi du lobbying en achetant des dputs et ce genre de chose.


Sauf que les taxes dont on parle sont bien calculer en fonction des bnfices fait en France. Cette donne existe donc.
Changer le systme dimpt en prenant directement en compte cette donne devrait permettre de contrer l'optimisation fiscale.
Aprs je ne suis pas spcialise des impts, mais si on est capable de taxer les bnfices, ont devrait tre capable de calculer un impt juste, mme en cas d'optimisation fiscale.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que les taxes dont on parle sont bien calculer en fonction des bnfices fait en France.


Non, c'est sur le chiffre d'affaire, vu qu'il y a dj des impts sur les bnfices.



> En effet, le Parlement franais a adopt en 2019 *une taxe de 3 % sur le chiffre d'affaires des entreprises dgageant des revenus suprieurs  25 millions d'euros dans le territoire national et 750 millions d'euros dans le monde*. La France esprait alors  l'poque que cet impt rapporterait environ 500 millions d'euros cette anne, mais le projet de finances 2021 l'value dsormais  400 millions. 
> (...)
> L'autre difficult de la proposition de loi en question tient dans le ciblage des entreprises vises : la taxe porte par Bruno Le Maire touche ainsi une multinationale franaise comme Criteo. Le texte de Guillaume Peltier tablit une taxe exceptionnelle annuelle pour 2020 et 2021 sur toutes les  ventes de bien commands par voie lectronique  *ralises par les  oprateurs qui ont un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et de 25 millions deuros  lchelle du territoire franais lors du dernier exercice clos* .


Les entreprises peuvent s'arranger pour ne pas faire de bnfice, c'est pour a que le gouvernement veut une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire.

Gentrification, vasion fiscale, exploitation et fausse cologie : un documentaire rvle la face cache de Starbucks



> Starbucks France, qui possde un chiffre d'affaires de 100 millions d'euros, et ne paie pourtant pas d'impts. *L'entreprise est artificiellement dficitaire grce  des accords fiscaux passs avec le gouvernement nerlandais*. Le gant s'est entour des meilleurs experts pour djouer la fiscalit des diffrents pays et a pass un accord confidentiel avec les Pays-Bas pour pouvoir payer le moins d'impts possible en Europe. En 2015, la Commission europenne a attaqu la firme en justice. Starbucks est contraint de payer 26 millions d'euros de pnalits.

----------


## weed

> Amazone ne vend quasiment rien, Amazone propose une plateforme de vente en ligne pour des commerants dont des commerant Franais.
> FB ne vend quasi rien non plus, en tout cas pas au client, il collecte les donner perso et vend des espaces de pub.
> Google la mme.
> Ect...


Les solutions concurrents sont ainsi plus comptitives, y compris les marketplace. Amazon est tellement dominant que l'on en oublie qu'il existe d'autres marketplace. Les commercants Franais se dirigeront vers d'autres plateformes de marketplace et celle-ci deviendront plus visible  force. 

A l'heure actuel, nous avons quasiment qu'un seul acteur. On l'entends  plusieurs reprises comme arguments, mais comment vont faire les petits commercants pour vendre sur Internet ? Les gens en ont presque oubli qu'il existe d'autres solutions. Ces autres solutions deviendront dans ce cas, aussi interessante, voir plus intressante que celle de Amazon et nous auront ainsi une vritable concurrence des marketplace. A l'heure actuel, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La France va appliquer une "taxe numrique" aux gants de la technologie en ligne malgr les menaces amrcaines
> 
> Quen pensez-vous ?


Il serait temps que cela soit fait ... depuis le temps qu'on en parle. Vu les sommes trait cela en devient juste indcent par moment . Genre Apple qui a prs de 250 milliards sur des comptes en banque ... Cela sert  faire beau de collectionner les zros ???




> Pensez-vous que les GAFAM vont rpercuter le prix sur les clients franais ?


Tout  fait .




> Taxer taxer, toujours taxer quand comprendront-ils que a ne sert a rien. Au mieux, Amazon reportera ce cout sur les vendeurs ou les clients et au pire, fermera son march  la France.


Le problme avec internet , c'est que que rien n'est physique donc difficilement "quantifiable" matriellement. 

Amazon c'est en quelque sorte l'hypermarch d'internet. D'un point de vu pure concurrence , on pourrait envisager un procs pour "monopole". C'est comme ci actuellement Carrefour avait 80% des hypermarchs physiques et Auchan,Gant, Leclerc, Intermarch, Hyper et Cora devait se partager les miettes des 20% restants en France ... 

Le problme de fond reste que pour russir  taxer correctement Amazon , cela suppose que :

> chaque filiale Amazon dclare dans chaque pays le nombre de clients unique, le nombre de ventes unique et le CA + bnfice ralis dans le pays ...
> un organisme international impartial qui compile les donnes de 250/300 pays 
> que chaque pays adhre obligatoirement et donne ces chiffres 

En somme une Utopie ...

Je vois bien ici est la les gouvernants tenter d'exiger des informations fiscales et j'en passe pour russir  taxer ... C'est la mme histoire avec les blocus de Facebook par internet, il y a toujours les VPN donc l'interdiction d'utilisation des rseaux sociaux qui se contourne ... 

On connait les rsultats de certaines juridictions qui arrivent  asseoir leur puissances (USA,CHINE ...) ... 

Tiens c'est pas l'Europe qui est ultra libral  rclamer une ouverture des frontires ? Et bien avec internet c'est encore pire ... pas de frontire "matrielle"  , donc trs difficile de contrler les flux d'informations et de donnes . C'tait il y a 15/20 que l'Europe aurait du ragir . En 2020 c'est trs tard.

L'ide de "protection" qu'essayent d'appliquer nos politiques montrent simplement le fond du problme. L'UE a loup le coche d'asseoir sa souverainet ... Les USA/Canada et Chine c'est des "gros" blocs ou il y a peu de pays, un march unique. L'Europe c'est une bureaucratie de 30 pays et associs (voir plus avec les nombreuses exceptions ...). Un projet de fdralisation qui a du mal  prendre ... rsultats la concurrence fait son nid. Tout en dtruisant les ennemis de lintrieur. 




> Au lieu de dpenser de lnergie folle pour des rustines, autant baisser les taxes des entreprises franaises et tout mettre en place pour quune startup se lance dans laventure (sans se faire dfoncer par les taxes) pour devenir le prochain Amazon. On pourrait imaginer une marketplace en partenariat avec des acteurs FR pour la logistique et le transport.


Simplifier la bureaucratie franaise est dj en soit compliqu, alors le faire pour 30 pays ... c'est tre compltement fou ! Bien du courage  toi si tu y arrives




> Comment pouvez-vous rivaliser si amazon ne paie pas d'impts? Tout le monde doit avoir les meme regles et couts


Cela suppose un march commun avec lAmrique du Nord, des pays d'Asie, dOcanie , et l'Europe ... Chose difficilement concevable aux vus des interets  ::mouarf:: 




> Alors qu'on soit bien d'accord, l'optimisation fiscale c'est moche mais c'est lgal. Les lois pourrait commencer par empcher a.


Tu as tout compris ... ils ne le feront pas ... :/




> Donc oui cette double taxe c'est une rustine. ... Et au final a va taper galement sur des socit Franaise beaucoup plus fragile et beaucoup moins soutenue que les GAFAM. GAFAM qui reporterons le surcouts sur d'autre acteur qui eux mme le reporterons sur le clients au final. Les actionnaires ne verrons mme pas l'impacte de ses taxes


Voila tu as tout compris ... La politique et la vision "taxatrice franco-franaise" est tout simplement dpass . Car on est dans un contexte internationale qui dpasse le cadre juridique franais.

C'est comme essay de rsoudre une quation a plusieurs inconnues tout en sachant qu'une partie de l'quation restera inconnue ... Donc le rsultat est impossible  obtenir .




> Amazone ne vend quasiment rien, Amazone propose une plateforme de vente en ligne pour des commerants dont des commerant Franais.
> FB ne vend quasi rien non plus, en tout cas pas au client, il collecte les donner perso et vend des espaces de pub.
> Google la mme.
> Ect...


Comme dmontre plus, si on arrive a avoir une instance supra mondiale qui arrive a aiguiller le nombres de clients, commandes, CA, bnfices et  calculer la part de march sur des acteurs de mme domaine comme Alibaba , Cdiscount, Rakuten et j'en passe ... On pourrait techniquement sortir de trs gros rsultats de CA/bnfices et rpartir la taxe par pays ... 

Malheureusement cela ne se fera jamais ... C'est beau de rver. On est condamn  dpendre encore pour un temps des GAFAM US/chinois  moins que l'UE arrive  imposer un mastodonte d'ici la... J'y crois pas trop .




> C'est pas la solution. Que la lois Franaise bloque l'optimisation fiscale serait une vrais solution.


Pas que la loi franaise, une loi mondiale. On parle d'internet donc d'un environnement mondialis ...




> Si la lois Franaise peut imposer une Taxe que l'EU n'a pas tablie, elle peut bien mettre en place des rgles pour bloquer l'vasion fiscale


Et c'est la que les entreprises en question viteront l'implantation physique en France pour agir depuis les marchs voisins  ::):  ... Donc ne sera rien . Besoin d'un "stop vasion fiscal"  l'chelle Europenne , voir avec d'autres pays ...utopiquement mondial ...




> Donc on ne peut rien faire ? On ne peut pas faire notre possible pour limiter ce contournement ?


Se borner au march franco-franais en tout cas ... c'est une erreur. 




> Non, parce qu'il y a la libre circulation des biens et des services. Les entreprises organisent leur dficit en France (elles envoient leur bnfices dans les paradis fiscaux), et la France ne peut rien faire pour empcher les entreprises d'envoyer de l'argent  la maison mre.


Tu rsumes bien la situation ... Le march franais est en quelques sorte devenu le dindon de la farce. A taxer n'importe commun, beaucoup, n'importe qui sans rel logique ... est organis une sorte de "mise  l'amande"




> On peut essayer, mais les entreprises ont les moyens d'embaucher des avocats spcialistes dans l'optimisation fiscale, leur job consiste  trouver des failles  exploiter, comme ils disent aux checs : "je vois un trou, j'y rentre".
> Les grosses entreprises font aussi du lobbying en achetant des dputs et ce genre de chose.


Oui aussi

----------


## Edrixal

> Les solutions concurrents sont ainsi plus comptitives, y compris les marketplace. Amazon est tellement dominant que l'on en oublie qu'il existe d'autres marketplace. Les commercants Franais se dirigeront vers d'autres plateformes de marketplace et celle-ci deviendront plus visible  force. 
> 
> A l'heure actuel, nous avons quasiment qu'un seul acteur. On l'entends  plusieurs reprises comme arguments, mais comment vont faire les petits commercants pour vendre sur Internet ? Les gens en ont presque oubli qu'il existe d'autres solutions. Ces autres solutions deviendront dans ce cas, aussi interessante, voir plus intressante que celle de Amazon et nous auront ainsi une vritable concurrence des marketplace. A l'heure actuel, ce n'est pas le cas.


Tu crois ?
Perso je doute. Si les vendeur Franais quitte Amazone pour aller sur d'autre plateforme moins visible ils ne gagnerons pas au change. Il perdrons toute visibilit et ne gagnerons rien.
Changer de plateforme a se fait pas comme par magie. Y'a qu' voir Youtube rmunre beaucoup moins bien les Youtubeur qu'avant, la mise en place des strikes automatique fait chier, tout a c'est de gros soucis pour les Youtubeurs qui pourrait dcider de partir sur d'autre plateforme comme Dailymotion par exemple. Mais ils ne le font pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que mme si une partie les suivrais sur la nouvelle plateforme, les gens dans la grande majorit n'aime pas devoir aller  40 endroits diffrents pour faire la mme chose. Du coup les Youtubeurs reste sur Youtube.

Bha c'est pareil pour Amazone. Si tu part, tu t'isole, tu perd ta visibilit et il va falloir reconstruire tout a. Trs peut feront ce choix trs dangereux et prfrerons soit accuser la taxe eux mme, soit la reporter sur leur produit.




> L'ide de "protection" qu'essayent d'appliquer nos politiques montrent simplement le fond du problme. L'UE a loup le coche d'asseoir sa souverainet ... Les USA/Canada et Chine c'est des "gros" blocs ou il y a peu de pays, un march unique. L'Europe c'est une bureaucratie de 30 pays et associs (voir plus avec les nombreuses exceptions ...). Un projet de fdralisation qui a du mal  prendre ... rsultats la concurrence fait son nid. Tout en dtruisant les ennemis de lintrieur.


Pour a l'EU c'est depuis le dbut que sa foire. Sa veut faire croire que c'est un seul gros pays, sans tre capable de lisser les politiques de chaque pays. Salaires diffrents, cot de la vie diffrent, fiscalit diffrente, droit du travail diffrent, ect...
On peut pas se dire unis tout en ce mettant des btons dans les roues constamment. Entre les pays paradis fiscaux, les pays ou la main duvre n'est vraiment pas chre, ect... Au final certain y trouve leur compte, mais en lsant tous les autres.

Et cette taxe n'arrangera rien. Au pire elle rduira les chances pour les startup Franaise de grimper, histoire d'viter la double taxe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les vendeur Franais quitte Amazone pour aller sur d'autre plateforme moins visible ils ne gagnerons pas au change.


Les vendeurs peuvent tre sur plusieurs plateformes. Si un client trouve un article intressant sur Amazon, il peut rechercher la rfrence du produit dans un moteur de recherche afin de voir si il y a des meilleures offres ailleurs et il commandera peut-tre sur cdiscount  ::P: 




> Parce que mme si une partie les suivrais sur la nouvelle plateforme, les gens dans la grande majorit n'aime pas devoir aller  40 endroits diffrents pour faire la mme chose.


Sauf pour le contenu pornographique  ::ptdr:: 




> Et cette taxe n'arrangera rien. Au pire elle rduira les chances pour les startup Franaise de grimper, histoire d'viter la double taxe...


Avant d'arriver  un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale t'as le temps de voir venir.
La petite startup qui se dit "je ne vais pas me dvelopper sinon je vais finir par avoir un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et je vais devoir payer une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire !", c'est aussi fou que la dbutante  la salle de sport qui se dit "je ne vais pas utiliser cette machine sinon je vais devenir aussi muscl que les champions de bodybuilding !".
Ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde d'avoir un chiffre d'affaire annuel aussi gros. Il faut du travail et de la chance.




> Pour a l'EU c'est depuis le dbut que sa foire. Sa veut faire croire que c'est un seul gros pays, sans tre capable de lisser les politiques de chaque pays. Salaires diffrents, cot de la vie diffrent, fiscalit diffrente, droit du travail diffrent, ect...


Si on lissait toute l'UE, on se retrouverait tous au niveau de la Bulgarie.
Heureusement a n'arrivera jamais. La France n'acceptera pas de baisser certains de ses standards (par exemple les privilges des lus).

----------


## Edrixal

> Les vendeurs peuvent tre sur plusieurs plateformes. Si un client trouve un article intressant sur Amazon, il peut rechercher la rfrence du produit dans un moteur de recherche afin de voir si il y a des meilleures offres ailleurs et il commandera peut-tre sur cdiscount


C'est une possibilit. Combien de client recherche ailleurs avant d'acheter un produit ? Quasiment aucun. C'est pas pour rien que le dropshipping explose ses derniers temps.
Mes parents ce sont fait avoir y'a pas une semaine... Et pourtant c'est pas faute de les avoirs prvenu.




> Sauf pour le contenu pornographique


Mme l j'suis pas certain,  moins d'avoir des gots trs varier, les gens reste sur le site qui leur apporte satisfaction  :;): 




> Avant d'arriver  un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale t'as le temps de voir venir.
> La petite startup qui se dit "je ne vais pas me dvelopper sinon je vais finir par avoir un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale et je vais devoir payer une taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire !", c'est aussi fou que la dbutante  la salle de sport qui se dit "je ne vais pas utiliser cette machine sinon je vais devenir aussi muscl que les champions de bodybuilding !".
> Ce n'est pas donn  tout le monde d'avoir un chiffre d'affaire annuel aussi gros. Il faut du travail et de la chance.


Je ne dit pas que les startup ne vont pas se lancer, seulement qu'arriver  un moment elle aurons moins de chance de pouvoir exploser et devenir un concurrent viable  cause de a. Ce qui limite encore plus les possibilits dj trs mince.




> Si on lissait toute l'UE, on se retrouverait tous au niveau de la Bulgarie.
> Heureusement a n'arrivera jamais. La France n'acceptera pas de baisser certains de ses standards (par exemple les privilges des lus).


J'avais plutt dans l'ide de lisser vers le haut, mais j'suis certainement trop idaliste  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Combien de client recherche ailleurs avant d'acheter un produit ?


J'espre beaucoup, parce que parfois tu crois tomber sur une grosse promotion et en fait c'est un prix que tu retrouves ailleurs.




> seulement qu'arriver  un moment elle aurons moins de chance de pouvoir exploser


Qu'elles commencent par atteindre ce point et on en reparle.




> J'avais plutt dans l'ide de lisser vers le haut, mais j'suis certainement trop idaliste


Un lissage c'est une moyenne, la France fait partit des pays les plus riches de l'UE (il y a une histoire de contributeur net ou quelque chose), donc si on faisant un lissage on perdrait forcment.
On ne peut pas crer de la richesse  partir de rien afin que tous les pays de l'UE atteignent le niveau de la France.
L en principe nos niveaux de vies devraient diminuer  cause de la crise conomique.

Pure mme les "conomistes" de TF1 ont compris ! (il va tomber de la neige)
Injecter de l'argent dans l'conomie pour rpondre  la crise ? "C'est l'pargnant qui finit par payer la note"



> "Tous ces milliards arrivent de la Banque centrale europenne,  Francfort, qui est la seule institution autorise  crer des euros, c'est--dire  imprimer des billets de banque. La Banque cre des milliers de milliards et les prte aux Etats europens. Et comme elle appartient  ces Etats, il n'y pas grand danger qu'elle en demande le remboursement : on ne va pas envoyer l'huissier  son propre patron.
> 
> Alors, on se dit : mais pourquoi n'y a t-on pens plus tt ? Et pourquoi ne pas utiliser davantage ce systme, pour supprimer la misre, abolir les impts, crer le revenu universel ? En ralit, la technique n'est pas nouvelle, et elle est dangereuse. Quand les rois rognaient les pices d'or pour en crer davantage, c'tait pareil. Quand la Rvolution franaise invente les assignats, mme chose. Et a finit souvent de la mme faon : une monnaie cre sans modration n'inspire plus confiance. L'argent perd sa valeur, les prix montent et l'inflation attaque le pouvoir d'achat des citoyens.
> 
> La cration d'argent par la BCE n'est pas autre chose que l'habit neuf d'une trs vieille histoire : de tout temps, les gouvernements cherchent  dpenser plus qu'ils n'ont. Et en gnral, c'est l'pargnant qui finit par payer la note".

----------


## Edrixal

> J'espre beaucoup, parce que parfois tu crois tomber sur une grosse promotion et en fait c'est un prix que tu retrouves ailleurs.


C'est ce que je te dit, trs peut le font. Le dropshipping explose. Y'a mme des sites qui explique comment faire pour optimiser les gains au maximum.




> Un lissage c'est une moyenne, la France fait partit des pays les plus riches de l'UE (il y a une histoire de contributeur net ou quelque chose), donc si on faisant un lissage on perdrait forcment.
> On ne peut pas crer de la richesse  partir de rien afin que tous les pays de l'UE atteignent le niveau de la France.
> L en principe nos niveaux de vies devraient diminuer  cause de la crise conomique.


Le niveau de vie ne baisse que pour les moins riches  :;):  Je peut mme pas dire les plus pauvre parce que a touche aussi la classe moyenne et les petits riches. Les gros riches eux gagnent au contraire beaucoup plus sauf pour quelques rare exception.
Et c'est toujours le mme soucis, les riches cristallise les richesses. Si on ne crer pas plus d'argent, alors il ne restera plus rien pour les autres. C'est comme a que les carts se creuse. 

C'est le serpent qui ce mord la queue dans les deux sens le systme finira par craquer  un moment ou  un autre. 'fin bref on drive l ^^

----------


## archqt

> Sauf que les taxes dont on parle sont bien calculer en fonction des bnfices fait en France. Cette donne existe donc.
> Changer le systme dimpt en prenant directement en compte cette donne devrait permettre de contrer l'optimisation fiscale.
> Aprs je ne suis pas spcialise des impts, mais si on est capable de taxer les bnfices, ont devrait tre capable de calculer un impt juste, mme en cas d'optimisation fiscale.
> [Voter pour] 1  	[Voter contre] 0


Non car justement les bnfices ne sont pas faits en France. C'est une filiale qui vend en France, pas la socit base en France. Pour donner l'ide, j'achte ma marchandise en Irlande 10euros (qui l'achte 2euros), je vends ensuite 11euros le produit en France, avec les salaires je suis dficitaire en France MAIS la socit en Irlande elle ne l'est pas. Il suffit de faire juste au pire quasi zro de bnfice car la socit mre vend  la filiale un produit plus cher.
Et pour le numrique c'est pire Microsoft France ne vend pas Windows, c'est l'Irlande qui le vend, idem pour les services...

Cherchez optimisation fiscale avec le sandwich Hollandaise et vous verrez.

----------


## defZero

Vous vous rendez quand mme compte que demander  ce qu'Amazon paie des taxe en France revient  demander aux personnes qui n'ont pas d'autres choix que de commander sur a plateforme et qui en gnrale ne sont pas les mieux lotie financirement, qu'ils vont devoir payer plus cher pour la mme chose juste pour faire plaisir  qui ?  ::aie:: 

Dj que la fiscalit n'est pas "juste" entre entreprise Franco/Franaise, je veut bien que l'on m'explique comment vous voulez mettre en place une taxation "juste"  l'international.

Ou alors c'est le principe mme de "multinational" qu'il faut remettre en cause et la je suis d'accord a peut ce discuter.
Je serais plutt pour personnellement.
Quand une entreprise veut s'installer dans un pays et donc profiter de ses infrastructures, elle devrait tre obligatoirement national et dclarer ses revenue comme les TPE/PME sont obliger de le faire.
Maintenant, pour mettre a en place, il faudrait revenir sur tous les accords commerciaux sign depuis aprs la 2nd Guerre Mondiale et j'ai du mal  m'imaginer un gouvernement en place pendant 5 ans faire a.  ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Vous vous rendez quand mme compte que demander  ce qu'Amazon paie des taxe en France revient  demander aux personnes qui n'ont pas d'autres choix que de commander sur a plateforme et qui en gnrale ne sont pas les mieux lotie financirement, qu'ils vont devoir payer plus cher pour la mme chose juste pour faire plaisir  qui ?


Tu soulignes un point trs intressant . Un acteur conomique en position de monopole et / ou dominance se pose la question de la taxer pour viter l'optimisation fiscale .




> Dj que la fiscalit n'est pas "juste" entre entreprise Franco/Franaise, je veut bien que l'on m'explique comment vous voulez mettre en place une taxation "juste"  l'international.
> 
> Ou alors c'est le principe mme de "multinational" qu'il faut remettre en cause et la je suis d'accord a peut ce discuter.
> 
> Je serais plutt pour personnellement.


Tu as tout compris . 

Cela suppose une harmonisation au moins entre plusieurs pays pour un march unique donc une fiscalit unique.

> un grande rforme de l'impot et la fiscalit en France
> que chaque entreprise de l'UE et un certains nombre de pays se voit attribuer un matricule fiscale .
> supprimer la notion de filiation et conserver la notion de groupe

Ainsi Amazon IE aurait le mme statut que Amazon FR. On pourrait passer de la notion de 2 entreprises dans 2 pays diffrents  la notion de comptoir diffrent. C'est la que la nuance entre en piste . 

Amazon ne pourrait plus se mettre  labri derrire un parapluie fiscale ... Certes lIrlande perdrait en revenu fiscal ... pas la France qui elle gagnerait substantiellement ... Par contre pas sur que le gouvernement irlandais soit prs  laisser des recettes fiscales et c'est comprhensible ... 

Cela suppose d'avoir plus de fdralisme europen ... Par contre la France ne veut pas plus d'Europe ... 




> Quand une entreprise veut s'installer dans un pays et donc profiter de ses infrastructures, elle devrait tre obligatoirement national et dclarer ses revenue comme les TPE/PME sont obliger de le faire.


Comme expliqu plus haut c'est le problme de filiation qui pose ici problme.




> Maintenant, pour mettre a en place, il faudrait revenir sur tous les accords commerciaux sign depuis aprs la 2nd Guerre Mondiale et j'ai du mal  m'imaginer un gouvernement en place pendant 5 ans faire a.


Tu as tout compris.  :;):

----------


## chinagirl

Je pense que de telles taxes se heurtent aux TFUE (article 63) et la France devrait tre alors elle-mme taxe pour non respect des traits.
Les traits de l'UE ont t l'aboutissement de ngociations pres et maintenant il faut l'unanimit des pays membres pour les changer, autrement dit c'est quasi impossible tant les intrts divergent.
On voit que le dogme "la concurrence libre et non fausse" de l'UE aboutit en fait  une centralisation des profits dans des multinationales et  la cration de monopoles difficiles  dboulonner. Le tout est favoris par le centre de lobbying qu'est devenu Bruxelles et cela au mpris de la dmocratie qui est certainement une source d'amusement pour tous les fonctionnaires grassement pays (par enveloppes) de l'UE.
Une solution est de quitter l'UE pour rtablir ses propres rglements qui ne dpendront alors que des Franais, ce qui devrait tre normalement le cas dans une dmocratie.

----------


## weed

> Tu crois ?
> Perso je doute. Si les vendeur Franais quitte Amazone pour aller sur d'autre plateforme moins visible ils ne gagnerons pas au change. Il perdrons toute visibilit et ne gagnerons rien.


Et pourquoi les autres plateformes sont moins visibles d'aprs toi ? 

Amazon paie peu dimpts 
Amazon l'conomie en impts pour proposer des services supplmentaires par rapports aux autres plateformes marketplace
Les petits commerces accourent parce que les services sont gniaux
Les clients vont directements sur la marketplace parce que les prix sont gniaux et il y a le plus de petits commerce reprsents. 
Et les nouveaux commerces qui se mettent en place vont directement sur le marketplace parce qu'il y a le plus de clients potentiels 
Et la boucle est boucl. 




> Y'a qu' voir Youtube rmunre beaucoup moins bien les Youtubeur qu'avant, la mise en place des strikes automatique fait chier, tout a c'est de gros soucis pour les Youtubeurs qui pourrait dcider de partir sur d'autre plateforme comme Dailymotion par exemple. 
> 
> Mais ils ne le font pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que mme si une partie les suivrais sur la nouvelle plateforme, les gens dans la grande majorit n'aime pas devoir aller  40 endroits diffrents pour faire la mme chose. Du coup les Youtubeurs reste sur Youtube.


C'est le risque lorsqu'une entreprise est en ultra domination, il est trs difficile de relancer la concurrence. A l'heure actuelle, nous sommes comme sur un minitel. 

Je n'ai pas spcialement la solution mais je reste persuad que les tats doivent faire changer la donne pour relancer la concurrence. La concurrence a toujours de bonne chose pour avancer. Actuellement ce n'est pas le cas. 

De mon point de vue, il faut rgulariser, comme l'ARCEP l'a fait en obligeant Orange (et Club Internet)  proposer leur abonnement  un prix minimum pour aider Free  se lancer sur le march. Si l'ARCEP n'tait pas intervenu, Orange aurait stopp net Free dans l'ADSL en proposant des prix quivalent  ceux de Free.

La taxe, c'est remettre des battons dans les roues de Amazon pour relancer la concurrence. Les petits commercants ne seront peut tre certes pas visibles dans un premier temps, mais au bout d'un moment, les autres plateformes gagneront en popularit. 
Malheureusement cela ne peut se faire qu'en 2 temps.

----------


## Edrixal

> Et pourquoi les autres plateformes sont moins visibles d'aprs toi ? 
> 
> Amazon paie peu dimpts 
> Amazon l'conomie en impts pour proposer des services supplmentaires par rapports aux autres plateformes marketplace
> Les petits commerces accourent parce que les services sont gniaux
> Les clients vont directements sur la marketplace parce que les prix sont gniaux et il y a le plus de petits commerce reprsents. 
> Et les nouveaux commerces qui se mettent en place vont directement sur le marketplace parce qu'il y a le plus de clients potentiels 
> Et la boucle est boucl.


Wish, Ali Express y arrive bien. Enfin probablement que ses structures font aussi de l'optimisation fiscale.

Quoi qu'il en soit, en Europe ont  aucune structure aussi grosse ou avoisinantes. Tout est dominer par les US ou la Chine. Et rien n'est fait pour aider une structure Europenne  grimper. Et taxer toujours plus ne changera pas grand chose.




> C'est le risque lorsqu'une entreprise est en ultra domination, il est trs difficile de relancer la concurrence. A l'heure actuelle, nous sommes comme sur un minitel. 
> 
> Je n'ai pas spcialement la solution mais je reste persuad que les tats doivent faire changer la donne pour relancer la concurrence. La concurrence a toujours de bonne chose pour avancer. Actuellement ce n'est pas le cas. 
> 
> De mon point de vue, il faut rgulariser, comme l'ARCEP l'a fait en obligeant Orange (et Club Internet)  proposer leur abonnement  un prix minimum pour aider Free  se lancer sur le march. Si l'ARCEP n'tait pas intervenu, Orange aurait stopp net Free dans l'ADSL en proposant des prix quivalent  ceux de Free.
> 
> La taxe, c'est remettre des battons dans les roues de Amazon pour relancer la concurrence. Les petits commercants ne seront peut tre certes pas visibles dans un premier temps, mais au bout d'un moment, les autres plateformes gagneront en popularit. 
> Malheureusement cela ne peut se faire qu'en 2 temps.


Alors Orange t rgulariser bien avant l'arriver de Free. A la base c'tait surtout pour assurer  SFR et Bouygues une installation sur le marcher. Mais l ont parle d'un monopole Franais sur le territoire Franais. D'ailleurs, SFR et Bouygue aurais pu tenter de s'aligner sur Free directement pour leur couper l'herbe sous le pied, mais ils n'ont pas voulut.
Iliad c'est donner les moyens d'y aller et ils l'ont fait, bien qu'on leur prdisais une fin prmature. Mais encore une fois c'est une banque US qui  fournis de quoi lancer l'opration. Aujourd'hui c'est l'un des plus gros groupe de tlcommunication Europen.
Bref, encore une fois rien n'est fait pour permettre l'mergence d'une concurrence Europenne. Et le peut de startup Europenne qui commence  proposer quelques chose, on se rend vite compte qu'elle utilise des services US pour pouvoir fonctionner. Se qui les rends dpendante de toute faon des GAFAM. Tout a rsultant surtout d'un manque de fond et de projet commun dans l'UE. Pourtant on  des talents et on pourrais avoir les moyens de mener de gros projets.
Alors ne rien faire, ne pas s'adapter et crier au monopole  coter... C'est un peut vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Wish, Ali Express y arrive bien. Enfin probablement que ses structures font aussi de l'optimisation fiscale.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, en Europe ont  aucune structure aussi grosse ou avoisinantes. Tout est dominer par les US ou la Chine. Et rien n'est fait pour aider une structure Europenne  grimper. Et taxer toujours plus ne changera pas grand chose.
> 
> Alors Orange t rgulariser bien avant l'arriver de Free. A la base c'tait surtout pour assurer  SFR et Bouygues une installation sur le marcher. Mais l ont parle d'un monopole Franais sur le territoire Franais. D'ailleurs, SFR et Bouygue aurais pu tenter de s'aligner sur Free directement pour leur couper l'herbe sous le pied, mais ils n'ont pas voulut.
> Iliad c'est donner les moyens d'y aller et ils l'ont fait, bien qu'on leur prdisais une fin prmature. Mais encore une fois c'est une banque US qui  fournis de quoi lancer l'opration. Aujourd'hui c'est l'un des plus gros groupe de tlcommunication Europen.
> Bref, encore une fois rien n'est fait pour permettre l'mergence d'une concurrence Europenne. Et le peut de startup Europenne qui commence  proposer quelques chose, on se rend vite compte qu'elle utilise des services US pour pouvoir fonctionner. Se qui les rends dpendante de toute faon des GAFAM. Tout a rsultant surtout d'un manque de fond et de projet commun dans l'UE. Pourtant on  des talents et on pourrais avoir les moyens de mener de gros projets.
> Alors ne rien faire, ne pas s'adapter et crier au monopole  coter... C'est un peut vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire.


Il y a eu un contre exemple cette t : https://www.challenges.fr/entreprise...-d-ebay_720101

Adevinta maison mre de LeBonCoin a rachet Ebay. Dans le lot aussi Marktplaats propritaire du belge 2ememain.be L'quivalent du boncoin franais. 

C'est rare pour tre soulign.

----------


## bombseb

> Je pense que de telles taxes se heurtent aux TFUE (article 63) et la France devrait tre alors elle-mme taxe pour non respect des traits.
> Les traits de l'UE ont t l'aboutissement de ngociations pres et maintenant il faut l'unanimit des pays membres pour les changer, autrement dit c'est quasi impossible tant les intrts divergent.
> On voit que le dogme "la concurrence libre et non fausse" de l'UE aboutit en fait  une centralisation des profits dans des multinationales et  la cration de monopoles difficiles  dboulonner. Le tout est favoris par le centre de lobbying qu'est devenu Bruxelles et cela au mpris de la dmocratie qui est certainement une source d'amusement pour tous les fonctionnaires grassement pays (par enveloppes) de l'UE.
> Une solution est de quitter l'UE pour rtablir ses propres rglements qui ne dpendront alors que des Franais, ce qui devrait tre normalement le cas dans une dmocratie.


Effectivement l'article 63 ne nous permettrait pas de crer cette taxe...
J'avais dj comment le mme genre d'article "Untel veut taxer la multinationale x" et j'avais dis que a s'appelle du "protectionnisme", et que c'est interdit par l'UE.
Entre nos emplois et l'UE il va falloir choisir

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'avais dj comment le mme genre d'article "Untel veut taxer la multinationale x" et j'avais dis que a s'appelle du "protectionnisme", et que c'est interdit par l'UE.


Non mais ce n'est pas du tout a la rgle. Le truc c'est "on taxe toutes les entreprises qui gnrent un chiffre daffaires annuel suprieur  750 millions deuros  lchelle mondiale".
Si une entreprise Franaise gnre un chiffre d'affaire suprieur  la limite elle va tre taxe galement. Donc on ne dfend pas les entreprises franaises, on attaque les grosses entreprises.

Les grosses entreprises inquitent le gouvernement US, elles sont devenues beaucoup trop puissantes et c'est un danger pour tout le monde.
Le gouvernement US songe  dmonter les grosses entreprises.
Aux Etats-Unis, un rapport parlementaire veut casser les  monopoles  des GAFA



> Aprs seize mois denqute, le diagnostic pos par les parlementaires amricains sur Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple est sans appel :  Ces gants qui taient autrefois des petites start-up, remettant en question le statu quo, sont devenus le genre de monopoles que nous navions pas vus depuis lre des barons du ptrole et des magnats des chemins de fer. 
> 
> Dans un trs attendu rapport de 449 pages, publi mardi 6 octobre, le sous-comit antitrust de la Chambre des reprsentants propose un cocktail de remdes puissants. *Il ose proposer de casser ces entreprises avec des  sparations structurelles*  : Google pourrait tre oblig de ne plus contrler son moteur de recherche ou lenvironnement Android, Facebook devrait cder Instagram ou WhatsApp, Amazon ne plus vendre ses produits sur sa place de march et Apple choisir entre ses services et son magasin dapplications App Store Toutefois, tous les palliatifs proposs dans ce rapport, port par les dmocrates, ncessitent des modifications lgislatives difficiles  voter dans le contexte politique amricain actuel.

----------


## pemmore

croire qu'aucun dput ne puisse faire son mandat sans avoir invent une nouvelle taxe, bon je comprend la ncessit de faire payer ces grosses botes amricaines, mais aussi que les Amricains aient besoin de protger leurs vins californiens des Bordeaux vendus  vil prix et dgueu pour la majorit, (m'en fout je suis Angevin et on s'en fout des amerloques) c'est le jeu des "entretaxeurs".
Quand  rver de leur faire de la concurrence aux Amazon et consorts, on fait de l'informatique depuis aussi longtemps et plus que les Amricains, internet aussi, si on savait faire la mme chose a serait dj en place.
Avec Bull annes 50/60 on a tenu IBM pied  pied sans jamais rien lcher, ensuite je sais pas trop ce qu'on a bouin, en tout cas ce 2020 un vide sidral fait face  ces monstres de la tech.

----------


## ManPaq

> croire qu'aucun dput ne puisse faire son mandat sans avoir invent une nouvelle taxe, bon je comprend la ncessit de faire payer ces grosses botes amricaines, mais aussi que les Amricains aient besoin de protger leurs vins californiens des Bordeaux vendus  vil prix et dgueu pour la majorit, (m'en fout je suis Angevin et on s'en fout des amerloques) c'est le jeu des "entretaxeurs".


pemmore!

pour mmoire le march amricain est une aubaine pour les vins et spiritueux franais: cognac, bordeaux, champagne, mais aussi les vins de la Loire  ::mouarf::  :
la rvf par exemple: 


> Les tats-Unis sont devenus en 2018 les premiers importateurs de vins de Loire avec 85.831 hl pour une valeur de 67 millions d'euros (42.561hl en 2008 pour 26 millions d'euros en 2008).
> Les vins de Loire constituent le premier march  l'export notamment pour les emblmatiques cpages sauvignon et chenin.


Alors stigmatiser les bordeaux (j'en suis) cest lhpital qui se moque de la charit!
Le pouvoir rgalien est l pour corriger les insuffisances de l'conomie de march selon l'Europe et Keynes (jean Monnet aussi) mais s'oppose  la conception amricaine de la rgulation du march par ses acteurs selon la main invisible de Smith. Mais c'est une vision rductrice de l'conomie et la responsabilit des acteurs (Esther Duflo et le retour  la mthode empirique) est primordiale.
Discours de fr. Mitterrand  l'universit de New York du 28/09/1988 



> - Dans un essai clbre votre compatriote, l'historien et philosophes Hannah Arrendt, a cherch 
> opposer deux grands modles rvolutionnaires : les rvolutions de la libert sur l'exemple amricain, les
> rvolutions de l'galit dans la ligne franaise, les premires animes par la qute du bonheur, les
> secondes destines  sombrer dans la violence. Je crois, pour ma part, que rien ne dfinit mieux la
> dmocratie moderne que nous pratiquons, que la synthse toujours  rinventer entre libert et galit.

----------


## pemmore

On ne marche pas dans la mme cour et forcment ceux qui aiment les vins d'Anjou et cteaux du loir ne retrouveront pas les mmes accords dans la viticulture amricaine , une expression d'un des plus grands exportateurs angevin "Le vin de Loire est  la mode. Nos vins dits du nord plaisent aux Amricains par la fracheur et leur acidit, leur ct facile  boire."
Disons une bouteille de cabernet d'Anjou a se boit sans mme y faire attention, un cteau du Layon 2003 au dessert avec un pt aux prunes idem.
Etant de base moins chers, a fait moins de soucis.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Les tats-Unis suspendent leurs reprsailles douanires contre la France,*
*les taxes dimportation sur les produits de luxe franais taient censes entrer en vigueur le 6 janvier 2021*

Les tats-Unis vont suspendre le plan visant  frapper de droits de douane 1,3 milliard de dollars de biens franais en reprsailles  la taxe du pays europen sur les revenus des entreprises technologiques mondiales (dont beaucoup sont amricaines), afin de dsamorcer le diffrend commercial transatlantique, deux semaines seulement avant que le prsident Donald Trump ne quitte son poste.

 Le reprsentant amricain au commerce a dcid de suspendre les droits de douane  la lumire de l'enqute en cours sur les Digital service Tax (DST) similaires adoptes ou envisages dans 10 autres juridictions. Une suspension de l'action tarifaire dans l'enqute sur la DST en France favorisera une rponse coordonne dans toutes les enqutes en cours sur la DST, a-t-il dclar dans un communiqu jeudi, en rfrence aux taxes sur les services numriques . La taxe de 25 %, qui devait entrer en vigueur mercredi  minuit, aurait touch les produits franais de marque tels que les sacs  main, le savon et le maquillage.


L'Union europenne et les tats-Unis tentent dj de rgler un diffrend sur les avions qui a vu les deux parties frapper de droits de douane leurs exportations respectives, pour un montant de 11,5 milliards de dollars.  Nous prenons note de la dcision de l'administration amricaine", a dclar le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire.  Nous estimons que ces sanctions sont illgitimes au regard du droit de l'OMC. Une fois de plus, nous appelons  un rglement global des diffrends commerciaux entre les tats-Unis et l'Europe, dans lequel tout le monde est perdant, surtout en cette priode de crise , a-t-il ajout.

Cette opposition n'est qu'un symptme d'un conflit mondial sur la manire de taxer les entreprises technologiques telles qu'Amazon et Facebook. Prs de 140 pays ngocient depuis plusieurs annes une refonte du systme international, mais ils se sont heurts  plusieurs reprises  des questions telles que l'opportunit de protger les entreprises numriques, la rpartition des bnfices entre les diffrents pays et le caractre contraignant des nouvelles rgles.

L'Union europenne est prte  explorer  toutes les options  si les tats-Unis vont de l'avant avec des mesures tarifaires, a dclar Valdis Dombrovskis, vice-prsident excutif pour l'conomie et commissaire au commerce pour le bras excutif du bloc.  Plus gnralement, nous sommes prts  travailler de manire constructive avec les tats-Unis pour trouver une solution globale et opportune  la taxation quitable du secteur numrique , a-t-il dclar sur son compte Twitter.

La France a mis en place sa taxe sur les revenus numriques en 2019 pour faire pression sur les ngociations afin de faire avancer les choses, mais les tats-Unis ont dclar que cette mesure unilatrale visait injustement les entreprises amricaines.

Ce sursis donne au prsident lu Joe Biden et  sa candidate au poste de chef du commerce, Katherine Tai, le temps de travailler avec la France et d'autres pays pour trouver une solution multilatrale, a dclar la Coalition des industries de services.
La prsidente de la coalition of services industries (CSI), Christine Bliss, a galement exhort la France et les autres pays cits dans l'enqute du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce  suspendre l'imposition des DST et  continuer  travailler pour trouver une solution. Les pays participant aux pourparlers ont convenu en octobre dernier de poursuivre les ngociations jusqu' la mi-2021, aprs que les discussions se sont enlises en raison de la rticence de Washington  signer un accord international avant l'lection prsidentielle amricaine.

Mercredi, le reprsentant amricain au commerce a dclar qu'il avait constat que les taxes sur les services numriques adoptes par l'Inde, l'Italie et la Turquie taient galement discriminatoires  l'gard des entreprises amricaines et incompatibles avec les principes fiscaux internationaux, mais il a report l'annonce de toute mesure tarifaire spcifique. Ces enqutes font partie de plusieurs enqutes actives du bureau du reprsentant amricain au commerce qui pourraient conduire  des tarifs avant que le prsident Donald Trump ne quitte son poste ou au dbut de l'administration Biden.

En janvier 2020, le prsident Emmanuel Macron et son homologue amricain Donald Trump ont convenu d'une trve dans leur diffrend afin de laisser le temps aux ngociations internationales de parvenir  un accord global, mais les pourparlers ont chou en octobre et la France a repris la perception de la taxe  la mi-dcembre. Le Maire a  son tour reproch aux tats-Unis de bloquer les ngociations avec des exigences qui sont inacceptables pour d'autres. L'UE commencera cette anne  travailler sur une taxe pour l'ensemble du bloc en cas d'chec des ngociations coordonnes par l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique.

Sources : Twitter, Reuters

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La France va appliquer une "taxe numrique" aux gants de la technologie en ligne, malgr les menaces de reprsailles amricaines 

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA*: la France prpare une riposte  la mise en excution des menaces amricaines. Mais note que cette guerre commerciale ne profitera  personne

 ::fleche::  L'Italie emboite le pas  la France en approuvant son projet de taxe numrique nationale ciblant les GAFA, qui devrait entrer en vigueur en janvier 2020

 ::fleche::  Taxe numrique*: voici la liste des 29 entreprises qui seraient concernes par la mesure franaise, d'aprs un cabinet d'tude

----------


## pemmore

C'est tout de mme une trs bonne nouvelle, tout octroi et droit de douane est gnrateur de misre.
D'origine bretonne je suis fier de notre reine Anne de Bretagne qui avait dj compris a il y a quelques centaines d'annes et c'est toujours aussi vrai, a n'a pas pris une ride.

----------


## stardeath

> D'origine bretonne


les droits de douane sont l aussi pour protger contre le dumping social sur la production nationale. la crise du porc en bretagne, a ne te dit rien? a ferait quoi si nos transformateurs nationaux achetaient le porc  l'tranger, par exemple d'allemagne, parce qu'il est moins cher?

ha mince, c'est dj le cas... et on voit le rsultat...

----------


## defZero

Quen pensez-vous ?

Que a ne servira  rien de vouloir ngocier avec les USA, tout simplement parce que personne ne peut ngocier avec eux.
Ils ont prix la fcheuse habitude de rclamer et gnralement d'obtenir, sans aucune contrepartie, mais c'est aussi de la fautes de "nos dirigeant" qu'y ont laisss cette situation perdurer.
Plus spcifiquement sur le sujet de la Tec IT, depuis quand quelqu'un d'autre que les USA mnent la danse ?
Les grands groupes de la tech US existe, parce que nos dirigeants, n'ont rien fait contre les monopoles, le dumping social et autres, au moment o c'tait opportun.
Maintenant tout le monde veut une part du gteau, mais les US n'ont pas t lev dans les compromit, ce qui me fait dire que a ne servira  rien de vouloir ngocier avec eux.

C'est un peut comme les britanniques qui ont toujours eu une fcheuse tendance  obtenir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire, avant le Brexit et qui maintenant viennent ce plaindre de l'inflexibilit des Europens (lol).

En ces temps obscures, la diplomatie n'a fait que montrer ses limites, sans jamais trouv de solutions, alors j'attend de voir  ::aie:: .

----------


## pemmore

Ben oui, les Amricains vivent dans un monde sans civilisation, il y a eux et les autres, mais quelque part on s'en fout, on ne vit pas sur le mme continent.
Nous sommes Europens et c'est un devoir de se rapprocher des Russes qui ont toujours vcu avec nous, un tat immense, bourr de ressources, et cet apart communiste n'est pas destin  durer quand Eltsine ne sera plus la, on reprendra notre destin commun avec 100 ans de retard.
Par exemple, tout comme nous, c'est un pays qui ne connait pas le racisme, donc une guerre  ne pas avoir  faire, l'cole est gratuite, peu de soucis galit homme femme, une nana maonne c'est banal, pilote d'avion de guerre: 43 pilotes fminins morts  la 2 me guerre mondiale, ils ont mme adopt le systme mtrique au lieu de ce systme antimcanique que seuls ont gard stupidement Amricains et Anglais.
Bon on rve videment de la route 66, on prendra la flche rouge ou le transsibrien  pour vladivostok a fera autant d'effet.

----------


## Steinvikel

en vrit, mme les amricain , c'est moins vrai aujourd'hui. Par exemple, tout les mtiers de sciences utilisent le SI mtrique pour une plus simple cohrence dans la communication, la comprhension, et la diffusion du savoir. C'est galement le cas au quotidien, o pour certaines choses, les 2 systmes cohexistent, voir le SI remplace le systme imprial en pratique (ex : en cuisine on parle en litre, pas en US gallon).

Et pour rappel : mme leur F a t redfinit sur le K ...qui sert galement de dfinition au C. ...il en est de mme avec la livre, ou encore, le pied.

Si les Pays n'ont pas adopt "officiellement" le SI, il sont si peux nombreux (tien sur les doigts de la main) qu'en pratique, toutes leur science et industrie se conforme au SI par la force des choses.

----------


## JPLAROCHE

https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...mardi-20210112

avec a pas de commentaire de plus sur toutes les chanes de la tlvision aux info de long en large on peut voir la taxe s'appliquer.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Une taxe mondiale des GAFA est dsormais  hautement probable , selon le ministre allemand des Finances*
*aprs un entretien avec la nouvelle secrtaire au Trsor des tats-Unis  * 

Les entreprises technologiques de la Silicon Valley semblent de plus en plus susceptibles de faire face  de nouvelles lois fiscales mondiales cette anne, car le changement  la Maison Blanche alimente l'optimisme parmi les responsables europens quant  la conclusion imminente d'un accord bientt. Le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz a dclar qu'il tait dsormais  hautement probable  qu'un accord sur la fiscalit soit conclu avant la date limite estivale au niveau de l'OCDE.

 Je suis vraiment convaincu que nous obtiendrons un accord , a-t-il dclar, juste un jour aprs s'tre entretenu par tlphone avec la nouvelle secrtaire au Trsor des tats-Unis, Janet Yellen.

Yellen a soutenu les appels en faveur d'une nouvelle taxe mondiale sur les gants de la technologie lors d'une audience de confirmation au Snat la semaine dernire. Elle a galement promis que les tats-Unis participeront activement aux ngociations avec d'autres pays de l'OCDE, aprs que l'administration prcdente ait dcid de se retirer des pourparlers  l't 2020.

L'OCDE veut avoir un accord international sur la faon de taxer les gants de la technologie d'ici l't, aprs avoir chou  conclure un accord en 2020. Les discussions entre prs de 140 pays ont officiellement chou le 12 octobre dernier. Le calendrier initial tablait sur un accord pour fin 2020, mais il a t malmen par la pandmie de coronavirus et les hsitations des tats-Unis. Les pays ont convenu de poursuivre leurs efforts en vue de parvenir  un accord dici la mi-2021.

Reconnaissant que les ngociations ont t ralenties  la fois par la pandmie de COVID-19 et par des diffrences politiques, les membres du Cadre inclusif ont dclar que les blueprints de lapproche  deux piliers diffuss ce 12 octobre 2020 refltent une convergence de vues sur les caractristiques essentielles, les grands principes et les principaux paramtres dun futur accord. Ils ont recens les aspects politiques et techniques sur lesquels des diffrences de vue doivent toujours tre surmontes, et voqu les prochaines tapes du processus multilatral.

Les participants ont approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Un du projet, qui tablirait de nouvelles rgles dterminant le lieu o limpt devrait tre pay (rgles du lien, ou  nexus ) et modifierait radicalement la faon de rpartir les droits dimposition entre les pays. Lobjectif est de faire en sorte que les entreprises multinationales (EMN)  forte intensit numrique et en relation troite avec les consommateurs paient leurs impts l o elles exercent des activits soutenues et significatives, mme sans prsence physique, qui est le critre qui prvaut selon les rgles fiscales actuelles.


Les participants ont galement approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Deux du projet, qui mettrait en place un nouvel impt minimum mondial qui aiderait tous les pays  traiter les problmatiques non rsolues en matire drosion de la base d'imposition et de transfert de bnfices par les EMN.

Selon l'OCDE, labsence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait entraner une multiplication des taxes sur les services numriques et une augmentation de la frquence des diffrends commerciaux et fiscaux prjudiciables  la scurit juridique en matire fiscale et  linvestissement. Dans le scnario le plus dfavorable - une guerre commerciale mondiale dclenche par l'adoption de taxes unilatrales sur les services numriques - lincapacit  ngocier un accord pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an.


Malgr l'absence de consensus au niveau de l'OCDE, certains pays europens ont mis en place leurs propres taxes numriques, notamment l'Espagne, l'Italie et la France. Ce dernier a t le premier pays  exiger le paiement des gants du numrique, tandis que les autres nations ont suspendu les taxes en attendant l'issue des ngociations de l'OCDE.

Si les ngociations de l'OCDE chouent  nouveau, la Commission europenne, le bras excutif de l'UE, devrait annoncer une taxe numrique  l'chelle de l'UE. Ce prlvement devrait tre approuv  l'unanimit par les 27 pays de l'UE, ce qui s'est avr difficile dans le pass.

Les diffrences sur la faon de taxer ces entreprises avaient t  l'origine d'un diffrend transatlantique sous la prsidence de Donald Trump, qui menaait d'imposer des tarifs aux constructeurs automobiles allemands  diffrentes occasions.

 Nous devons nous mettre daccord en t .  Il est fort probable que nous obtenions le succs pour lequel nous travaillons si dur , a dclar Scholz jeudi.  Et la nouvelle administration m'a donn l'impression qu'elle comprenait la ncessit d'un accord dans ce domaine et qu'elle travaillerait sur des solutions avec nous tous, ce qui, je pense, est un grand succs. Et tout le monde sait que le calendrier est trs strict, nous devons nous mettre d'accord en t , a dclar Scholz jeudi.

Le ministre allemand a fait l'loge de son nouvel homologue amricain plus largement aprs leur conversation de mercredi. Il a dclar que  l'approche pragmatique  des relations amricano-europennes semblait revenir, ajoutant qu'il y avait  de bonnes chances pour un nouveau partenariat transatlantique .

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a galement salu le soutien de ladministration du prsident Joe Biden sur la proposition de taxe mondiale. S'exprimant lors d'un panel sur l'Agenda de Davos lundi, il a dclar qu'il pensait qu'un accord multilatral pourrait entrer en vigueur ds ce printemps.

 Je pense que le fait que la nouvelle secrtaire au Trsor Janet Yellen vient d'expliquer qu'elle tait ouverte  l'ide de rflchir  une nouvelle fiscalit internationale avec les deux piliers est une trs bonne nouvelle : tout d'abord, pour la fiscalit numrique et, bien sr, aussi pour une imposition minimale sur limpt sur les socits .

 Je pense que nous sommes sur la bonne voie. Il est possible de trouver un accord sur ce nouveau systme de taxation internationale d'ici la fin de ce printemps 2021. Et je peux vous dire que nous ferons tout notre possible pour ouvrir la voie  un accord , a dclar Le Maire.

Source : Ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz

----------


## emilie77

Mes compliments...  ::twisted::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce prlvement devrait tre approuv  l'unanimit par les 27 pays de l'UE, ce qui s'est avr difficile dans le pass.


C'est extrmement rare que les 27 soient d'accord  propos d'un truc.  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 




> Il a dclar que  l'approche pragmatique  des relations amricano-europennes semblait revenir, ajoutant qu'il y avait  de bonnes chances pour un nouveau partenariat transatlantique .


Et merde le TAFTA/CETA va revenir  ::pleure:: 
Les europens vont consommer encore plus de produit amricain qu'aujourd'hui  ::(: 
L-bas ils n'ont pas les mmes rgles et a coute beaucoup moins cher de produire.

----------


## pemmore

Bien fini le rve d'une socit mondiale, libre, sans impts et sans taxes stupides dans l'esprit de la fin des annes 60.
Bon je n'ai pas besoin de Facebook, de twitter, de Apple ni de Windows, mis  part google, mais je suis pas tout seul, et il y a des tas de gens pauvres dans le monde entier pour qui internet est une ouverture sur le monde.
Que ce soient des Franais qui lancent le truc m'tonne assez peu, c'est la dualit d'origine du Gaulois intelligent gnreux, partageur, mais individualiste et le Romain envahisseur criminel venu que pour mettre des taxes  tout va pour enrichir le csar, cad l'tat, et nos Franchouillards en admiration devant tout dictateur petit ou grand au point d'en faire des hros.
Donc chaque recherche sera payante, chaque tchat, chaque partage de photos ou de vidos aussi, snif!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc chaque recherche sera payante, chaque tchat, chaque partage de photos ou de vidos aussi, snif!


Tu paies avec tes donnes.
L'intrt des entreprises comme Google c'est qu'il y a ait le maximum d'utilisateurs, donc les services resteront gratuit (sauf l'API Google Maps).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les tats-Unis abandonnent une demande cl dans les ngociations sur la taxation dans le secteur du numrique,*
*levant un obstacle qui avait empch un accord sur une taxe mondiale des GAFA * 

Les tats-Unis ont abandonn une demande cl dans les ngociations sur la taxation numrique des entreprises technologiques telles que Google et Facebook Inc. d'Alphabet Inc., levant un obstacle qui avait augment les tensions commerciales transatlantiques et empch un accord international.

La secrtaire au Trsor, Janet Yellen, a dclar  ses homologues lors d'une runion virtuelle des responsables des finances du Groupe des 20 que les tats-Unis n'appelaient plus  une soi-disant rgle de refuge qui permettrait aux entreprises amricaines de ne pas payer une telle taxe  l'tranger, selon un Porte-parole du Trsor.

Yellen a dclar que les tats-Unis s'engageraient dsormais fermement dans des ngociations  la fois sur cette question et sur un impt minimum mondial, a dclar la porte-parole.

Les pourparlers entre environ 140 pays sur la manire de rviser les rgles fiscales ont chou l'anne dernire lorsque l'administration de Donald Trump a exig qu'il y ait un rgime de sphre de scurit. La plupart des autres pays ont dclar qu'ils ne pouvaient pas accepter une telle option sur le paiement des impts.

 Aujourd'hui, nous avons vu un fort vent favorable pour une imposition quitable des grandes entreprises numriques , a dclar le ministre allemand des Finances Olaf Scholz.  Ma collgue amricaine Janet Yellen a dclar aujourd'hui aux ministres des Finances du G20 que les tats-Unis se joindraient. 

*Marche  suivre*

Il reste encore du chemin  parcourir pour parvenir  un accord mondial sur la taxe numrique. Au-del de la question de la sphre de scurit, les tats-Unis et l'Europe sont depuis longtemps en dsaccord sur la porte de toute nouvelle rgle. Il existe galement des questions en suspens concernant le montant des bnfices  raffecter  diffrentes juridictions et la manire d'assurer et de faire respecter la certitude fiscale.

 Le diable est dans les dtails et passer d'un accord sur des lignes directrices  un accord dtaill avec beaucoup de petits et grands problmes  dfinir ne sera pas une promenade de sant , a dclar le ministre italien des Finances, Daniele Franco, lors de la confrence de presse du G20.

Il y a des sommes importantes en jeu. L'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques, qui anime les discussions, estime que les rformes fiscales minimales et numriques combines augmenteraient les recettes fiscales de 60  100 milliards de dollars, soit 4 % de l'impt mondial sur les socits.

Les dsaccords sur la fiscalit numrique se sont transforms en un diffrend commercial transatlantique en 2019 et 2020 alors que les ngociations tranaient.

Les responsables europens se sont flicits de l'abandon par les tats-Unis de la sphre de scurit, Scholz la dcrivant comme un  pas de gant  pour atteindre l'objectif de l'OCDE de conclure les pourparlers cet t.

 Obtenir un accord d'ici l't est  porte de main, surtout depuis que les tats-Unis ont confirm qu'ils avaient renonc au principe de la sphre de scurit , a dclar le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire.


*Des ngociations qui ont chou  l'OCDE*

L'OCDE veut avoir un accord international sur la faon de taxer les gants de la technologie d'ici l't, aprs avoir chou  conclure un accord en 2020. Les discussions entre prs de 140 pays ont officiellement chou le 12 octobre dernier. Le calendrier initial tablait sur un accord pour fin 2020, mais il a t malmen par la pandmie de coronavirus et les hsitations des tats-Unis. Les pays ont convenu de poursuivre leurs efforts en vue de parvenir  un accord dici la mi-2021.

Reconnaissant que les ngociations ont t ralenties  la fois par la pandmie de COVID-19 et par des diffrences politiques, les membres du Cadre inclusif ont dclar que les blueprints de lapproche  deux piliers diffuss ce 12 octobre 2020 refltent une convergence de vues sur les caractristiques essentielles, les grands principes et les principaux paramtres dun futur accord. Ils ont recens les aspects politiques et techniques sur lesquels des diffrences de vue doivent toujours tre surmontes, et voqu les prochaines tapes du processus multilatral.

Les participants ont approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Un du projet, qui tablirait de nouvelles rgles dterminant le lieu o limpt devrait tre pay (rgles du lien, ou  nexus ) et modifierait radicalement la faon de rpartir les droits dimposition entre les pays. Lobjectif est de faire en sorte que les entreprises multinationales (EMN)  forte intensit numrique et en relation troite avec les consommateurs paient leurs impts l o elles exercent des activits soutenues et significatives, mme sans prsence physique, qui est le critre qui prvaut selon les rgles fiscales actuelles.

Les participants ont galement approuv pour consultation publique un nouveau Blueprint pour le Pilier Deux du projet, qui mettrait en place un nouvel impt minimum mondial qui aiderait tous les pays  traiter les problmatiques non rsolues en matire drosion de la base d'imposition et de transfert de bnfices par les EMN.

Selon l'OCDE, labsence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait entraner une multiplication des taxes sur les services numriques et une augmentation de la frquence des diffrends commerciaux et fiscaux prjudiciables  la scurit juridique en matire fiscale et  linvestissement. Dans le scnario le plus dfavorable  une guerre commerciale mondiale dclenche par l'adoption de taxes unilatrales sur les services numriques  lincapacit  ngocier un accord pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an.

Malgr l'absence de consensus au niveau de l'OCDE, certains pays europens ont mis en place leurs propres taxes numriques, notamment l'Espagne, l'Italie et la France. Ce dernier a t le premier pays  exiger le paiement des gants du numrique, tandis que les autres nations ont suspendu les taxes en attendant l'issue des ngociations de l'OCDE.

Si les ngociations de l'OCDE chouent  nouveau, la Commission europenne, le bras excutif de l'UE, devrait annoncer une taxe numrique  l'chelle de l'UE. Ce prlvement devrait tre approuv  l'unanimit par les 27 pays de l'UE, ce qui s'est avr difficile dans le pass.

Les diffrences sur la faon de taxer ces entreprises avaient t  l'origine d'un diffrend transatlantique sous la prsidence de Donald Trump, qui menaait d'imposer des tarifs aux constructeurs automobiles allemands  diffrentes occasions.

Mais peu aprs la prise de fonction de Joe Biden, le ministre allemand des Finances a fait l'loge de son nouvel homologue amricain, dclarant que  l'approche pragmatique  des relations amricano-europennes semblait revenir, ajoutant qu'il y avait  de bonnes chances pour un nouveau partenariat transatlantique . 

 Nous devons nous mettre daccord en t .  Il est fort probable que nous obtenions le succs pour lequel nous travaillons si dur , a dclar Scholz.  Et la nouvelle administration m'a donn l'impression qu'elle comprenait la ncessit d'un accord dans ce domaine et qu'elle travaillerait sur des solutions avec nous tous, ce qui, je pense, est un grand succs. Et tout le monde sait que le calendrier est trs strict, nous devons nous mettre d'accord en t .

 la mme priode, le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a galement salu le soutien de ladministration du prsident Joe Biden sur la proposition de taxe mondiale. S'exprimant lors d'un panel sur l'Agenda de Davos, il a dclar qu'il pensait qu'un accord multilatral pourrait entrer en vigueur ds ce printemps.

 Je pense que le fait que la nouvelle secrtaire au Trsor Janet Yellen vient d'expliquer qu'elle tait ouverte  l'ide de rflchir  une nouvelle fiscalit internationale avec les deux piliers est une trs bonne nouvelle : tout d'abord, pour la fiscalit numrique et, bien sr, aussi pour une imposition minimale sur limpt sur les socits .  Je pense que nous sommes sur la bonne voie. Il est possible de trouver un accord sur ce nouveau systme de taxation internationale d'ici la fin de ce printemps 2021. Et je peux vous dire que nous ferons tout notre possible pour ouvrir la voie  un accord , a dclar Le Maire.

Source : secrtaire amricaine au Trsor, Janet Yellen

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Comme Amazon et Apple, Google annonce la rpercussion de la taxe GAFA sur ses clients franais*
*une augmentation de 2 % du prix de ses publicits pour compenser le manque  gagner*

L'un aprs l'autre, les gants amricains de la technologie sont en train de transfrer le paiement de la taxe GAFA aux entreprises ou particuliers qui se servent de leurs plateformes pour mener leurs activits. Aprs Amazon et Apple, c'est Google qui vient d'annoncer la rpercussion de la taxe sur ses clients franais.

Dans l'attente d'une solution au niveau international, la France a en effet dcid d'avancer avec sa taxe GAFA vote en 2019. Rappelons-le, celle-ci vise les entreprises technologiques qui font, sur leurs activits numriques, un chiffre daffaires de 750 millions deuros dans le monde et de plus de 25 millions deuros en France. Ces dernires sont imposes  hauteur de 3 % du chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes.

En octobre 2019, quelques mois aprs ladoption dfinitive de la taxe sur les services numriques, Amazon a rpliqu en la rpercutant sur les petites et moyennes entreprises franaises qui utilisent sa plateforme de vente en ligne pour couler leurs produits. Le gant du commerce en ligne estime en effet ne pas tre en mesure d'absorber une nouvelle taxe assise sur son chiffre d'affaires. Il n'avait donc pas d'autre choix que dajuster les taux des commissions de ventes sur Amazon.fr pour faire face  ce cot supplmentaire.

Un an plus tard, Apple a apport une rponse similaire  la taxe GAFA : ce sont les dveloppeurs qui devront en supporter la charge. Les prix des applications de l'App Store ne vont pas changer, mais les gains perus par les dveloppeurs en France seront ajusts pour tenir compte du prlvement  hauteur de 3 % que le gouvernement a mis en place.

Aujourd'hui, Google leur emboite le pas, en dcidant  son tour de taxer ses clients en France. Dans un courrier qui leur a t envoy mercredi 3 mars, le gant amricain annonce que les prix de ses publicits augmenteront de 2 %  partir du 1er mai pour compenser le manque  gagner  la suite de l'application de la taxe GAFA.


Ce message galement envoy  ses clients en Espagne suscite le mcontentement des annonceurs franais qui se disent surpris.  Nous sommes trs surpris de cette dcision et nous la regrettons , affirme Jean-Luc Chetrit, directeur gnral de lUnion des marques, lassociation des annonceurs franais. Il estime en effet que Google est une plateforme dominante, qui a fait de larges bnfices en 2020, environ 33 milliards deuros. Avec une telle sant financire, Google ne devrait pas rpercuter sur ses clients  une taxe vote au nom de lquit , s'insurge Jean-Luc Chetrit. Ajoutant que  sur le principe, ce report est discutable, mais il lest encore davantage maintenant, vu le contexte de crise conomique. 

Google a tard  apporter sa rponse parce que l'entreprise tait favorable  une solution au niveau international. Mais vu la lenteur des ngociations au sein de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), la France qui avait suspendu sa taxe a dcid de reprendre les prlvements. Le gouvernement a les yeux fixs sur les centaines de millions d'euros que cette taxe peut rapporter chaque anne. Cela a sans doute contraint Google  ragir. Cette riposte des plateformes numriques ne montre-t-elle pas que ce sont les entreprises et consommateurs franais qui vont en fin de compte supporter la taxe GAFA ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la raction des gants technologiques  la taxe GAFA ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous toujours favorable  cette taxe si elle devait indirectement tre supporte par les Franais ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Amazon France rpercute la  taxe Gafa  sur ses tarifs aux entreprises franaises, comme il l'avait annonc il y a quelques mois
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : Apple indique aux dveloppeurs iOS en France qu'ils vont devoir payer la taxe de 3 % en plus de la taxe sur la valeur ajoute existante de 20 % et de la commission d'Apple de 30 %
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : la France indique qu'elle va reprendre les prlvements ds dcembre 2020, suite  l'chec des ngociations de la premire rcriture majeure des rgles fiscales internationales  l'OCDE

----------


## Town Ground

Il n'y a pas  tre choqu: a c'est toujours pass ainsi en "conomie classique". Effectivement, une taxe ou une accise, comme pour les alcools, le tabac, le Diesel, etc. est TOUJOURS pay par le consommateur final.

a servira de leon  ceux qui se rjouissaient de la taxe GAFA j'espre...

----------


## spyserver

et oui c'est pr a qu'il faut pas taxer  ce niveau la mais plutot sur les dividendes ...

----------


## axel584

Cela ne me semble pas un problme que les taxes soient rpercuts sur les consommateurs, cela permet aux enseignes qui payent des impts en France de rester comptitifs vis  vis des entreprises trangres qui font de l'optimisation fiscale...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je trouve moi aussi que c'est plutot bien.
On force ces entreprises a augmenter leurs tarifs, donc a devenir moins comptitifs.

les acteurs locaux auront donc moins de difficults  s'aligner sur ces 4 mastodontes.

----------


## schlebe

juste pour clairer les Franais.

Je suis Belge et j'achte souvent sur Amazon France car il n'y a pas d'Amazon Belgique. 

Si les prix d'Amazon France augmentent, j'irai alors acheter les mmes produits sur Amazon Allemagne ou Amazon Pays-Bas.

Si je peux le faire, les Franais pourront galement acheter ailleurs pour autant qu'ils sachent parler allemand ou nerlandais.

Je suis persuad que cette taxe est ncessaire; mais il faut qu'elle soit faite au niveau europen ou mondial et pas seulement au niveau de la France. 

C'tait juste pour vous informer.

----------


## pemmore

La France est devenue Romaine depuis environ 2000 ans, de pays libre, riche et heureux, on est tombs sur une administration taxeuse, qui ne pense qu' taxer qui est forme pour a, et profite encore plus de l'informatique pour en rajouter une couche.
Evidemment ces Gafas a les a rendus malades quitte  impacter plus de pauvret et de chmage, a me fait penser  un impt mdival encore utilis outre mer (on a oubli la Corse je sais pas pourquoi) l'octroi de mer, tout ce qui arrive subit une taxe consquente surveille par des douaniers, rsultat des entreprises incapables d'exporter, du chmage et de la misre, des lus ravis de la manne pour leurs communes mais rien de constructif.
Certaines de nos entreprises, totalement dpendantes de la pub devront sans doute soit perdre environ 1% et ne plus ajuster un bilan positif, ou perdre des clients et du chiffre d'affaires, une recette ridicule pour Beauvau.

----------


## T3TR4

Le vrai problme n'est pas de taxer ou non le GAFAM, c'est d'augmenter la comptitivit locale, rduire le monopole pour avoir un retour plus juste au march libre et surtout, que la libert du consommateur soit respect.

Internet est mondiale. Pourquoi ne pas, par exemple avoir une taxe unie, peu importe le pays ? L'vasion fiscale, il y en aura toujours, peu importe le systme restrictif o les taxes qu'on mettra en place. Il faut protger le consommateur et non vouloir rattraper ce que les gants n'ont pas pays.

De manire capitaliste, mme si a me dbecte un peu, si on protge le consommateur, il est plus serein et plus confiant, donc il achte plus, donc il y a plus de rentre d'argent, question de logique de consommation.

Cela fait dj plus de 50 ans qu'on peut l'observer. Il faudrait pour a que nos "lus" arrtent l'gocratie et commencent la dmocratie.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Internet est mondiale. Pourquoi ne pas, par exemple avoir une taxe unie, peu importe le pays ?


Cela suppose une juridiction "mondiale" et ratifie par les 201 tats existant ... On sait dj pas se mettre d'accord  27  ::aie::  . Alors  201 , qui plus est avec des poids lourds comme la Chine, USA, Russie, Inde et Bresil ... On peut aller se rhabiller  ::?: 

Quid aussi de qui a la main mise sur ces institutions ? Ou seront elles installes physiquement ? Les siges internationaux ? 

En toute transparence, cela reste un voeux pieu

----------


## T3TR4

> Cela suppose une juridiction "mondiale" et ratifie par les 201 tats existant ... On sait dj pas se mettre d'accord  27  . Alors  201 , qui plus est avec des poids lourds comme la Chine, USA, Russie, Inde et Bresil ... On peut aller se rhabiller 
> 
> Quid aussi de qui a la main mise sur ces institutions ? Ou seront elles installes physiquement ? Les siges internationaux ? 
> 
> En toute transparence, cela reste un voeux pieu


Je suis tout  fait d'accord, nanmoins, aprs une mondialisation galopante, elle devient stagnante car elle manque de cadre. La confiance est dj difficile de la part des citoyens envers leurs institutions, alors entre les grandes puissances ... C'est prcisment ce manque de cadre, ce manque de nouvelles institutions mondiales qui va plonger la politique dans une sorte de jeu de dupe. Les vainqueurs seront les commerants, les marchands, les industriels.

Si on fait un petit parallle avec l'Antiquit, on s'aperoit quand mme la classe marchande et d'artisan n'a cess de prendre du pouvoir sur les monarques et le peuple. Ce qui est nouveau aujourd'hui, c'est qu'ils ont appris  parler tous la mme langue, et c'est prcisment a qui les rend plus puissant.

La politique doit suivre ou elle sera largue... Laisser les diffrents de ct et organiser un sommet mondial. Aprs, il faudrait peut-tre une rnovation des rseaux ? Seuls quelques pays possdent les DNS racine, et la plus part sont dj aux tats Unis, et concernant internet, il s'agit finalement d'une ressource majeure. Internet est un beau projet mais il mrite mieux que d'tre dans l'tat actuel : s'il est mondial, alors il doit obir  une institution mondiale.

Concernant l'installation des siges, la Belgique, la Suisse, le Luxembourg, la Finlande aussi, pourquoi pas ? Un pays vulnrable (sans arme majeure, ni puissance de feu ahurissante) qui accueille une institution de cette ampleur sera ncessairement protge : tous les autres pays s'allieront contre l'attaquant. Un pays majeur qui accueille cette institution sera de facto considr comme le rgisseur et non comme une voix neutre.

La France, l'Angleterre, la Russie, l'Allemagne, le Portugal, l'Espagne, les Pays-Bas puis rcemment (post 1945) les pays du Moyen Orient, la Chine, le Japon et le Brsil ont toujours t ou sont devenus des acteurs diplomatiques de poids dans le monde. Oui, la confiance n'est pas facile  accorder, oui, il est absolument difficile de mettre en place un systme mondial ; le rle de toute administration (je refuse le terme de gouvernement, la monarchie absolue, c'est fini.) d'un pays est de protger ses citoyens et de permettre une vie sereine et panouissante dans les meilleures conditions, et ce de manire juste, ordonne et proportionne.

Internet peut faire de nombreux dgts, appauvrir des rgions entires, au nom de l'innovation, au nom de la technique, on peut dforester des milliers d'hectares pour y installer un datacenter... Je pense que c'est un peu exagr ; c'est une transformation qui est aussi bien  l'chelle du monde que dans la macrogestion des tats : aujourd'hui, aucune ducation sur le savoir-vivre au numrique n'est propos aux enfants, aucune ducations sur les dangers de la technologie n'est propose au parents. En France, on dplore encore des cas de suicides d au harclement en ligne, non seulement parce que l'ducation nationale ne veut rien faire, mais aussi parce que les parents et les enfants ne sont pas duqus  ce danger !

Bref, plus le temps va passer, plus il sera urgent de ragir pour nos tats, et mme si je me suis (un peu) loign du sujet de base, ils sont tous imbriqus les uns dans les autres et c'est aussi, je pense, ce qui rend un consensus trs difficile.

----------


## Christian_B

> La France est devenue Romaine depuis environ 2000 ans, de pays libre, riche et heureux [...]


La France n'existait pas il y a 2000 ans. Rsumer ainsi une histoire trs complexe, qui d'ailleurs pendant de longues priodes ne concernait pas des tats au sens moderne mais des rgions aux limites trs diffrentes de celles actuelles : Rgions celtiques pr-romaines, Gaule romaine (depuis ≃ 50 ans  2 sicles av. J-C selon rgions j-au Ve sicle), Francs (peuple germanique), fodalit, etc n'est pas trs srieux. Curieuse conception de l'Histoire quand mme. La continuit avec l'Empire romain a t fabrique aprs coup. Et que signifiait "riche et heureux" il y a 2000 ans selon des critres faisant encore sens aujourd'hui ? Quand l'esprance de vie estime tait de 30  40 ans. D'ailleurs il y avait dj avant une aristocratie guerrire. C'tait le bon temps (enfin d'aprs les B.D.)  ::?: 

Mais bien sr tout cela ne rsout pas le problme de l'emprise mondiale des grands trusts, notamment amricains.
Ni celui d'un tat franais qui russit le tour de force  tre  la fois trs vertical (rgalien) et de plus en plus capitaliste.

----------


## pemmore

> La France n'existait pas il y a 2000 ans. Rsumer ainsi une histoire trs complexe, qui d'ailleurs pendant de longues priodes ne concernait pas des tats au sens moderne mais des rgions aux limites trs diffrentes de celles actuelles : Rgions celtiques pr-romaines, Gaule romaine (depuis ≃ 50 ans  2 sicles av. J-C selon rgions j-au Ve sicle), Francs (peuple germanique), fodalit, etc n'est pas trs srieux. Curieuse conception de l'Histoire quand mme. La continuit avec l'Empire romain a t fabrique aprs coup. Et que signifiait "riche et heureux" il y a 2000 ans selon des critres faisant encore sens aujourd'hui ? Quand l'esprance de vie estime tait de 30  40 ans. D'ailleurs il y avait dj avant une aristocratie guerrire. C'tait le bon temps (enfin d'aprs les B.D.) 
> 
> Mais bien sr tout cela ne rsout pas le problme de l'emprise mondiale des grands trusts, notamment amricains.
> Ni celui d'un tat franais qui russit le tour de force  tre  la fois trs vertical (rgalien) et de plus en plus capitaliste.


Bien sur a ne s'appelait pas la france, mais des Gaules de petits tats mais ayant beaucoup de rapports entre eux et une gestion globale un peu comme les tribus indiennes.
Ma ville Angers (andecavum) capitale des Andecaves ou andcaviens tait une ville trs riche  la croise de 4 grands cours d'eau, la mer avec des ports peu loigns ou dbarquaient les Phniciens , elle tait similaire et aussi belle que les villes romaines, c'est pourquoi Jules Csar  aprs avoir battu  notre astrix local Dumnacus y a  vcu environ 1 an, le temps de construire un pont sur la Loire le village s'appelle les ponts de c (de csar).
Angers n'a jamais retrouv son rang de grande capitale  rgionale, la centralisation,  ce moment la c'tait Lyon, on a eu quelque temps un roitelet mais sans plus.
Pour la dure de vie, bien sur les classes trs pauvres c'tait 40 ans, mais dans les classes aises  70 ans comme dans toutes les rgions de vignoble (j'invente rien climat ?)c'tait banal pour les hommes en cartant les guerres.
La verticalit ne peut apporter que la misre et un pays ingrable, la preuve avec la covid.
Et un ministre des finances qui au rveil cherche quel impt  inventer, c'est a la France, le pied  l'acclrateur main la main tirant frntiquement sur le frein  main.
Comment faire avec ces grands groupes mondiaux ? Chaque rgion qui aurait une indpendance conomique intgrale avec une balance commerciale positive comme la Bretagne pourrait jouer  l'Irlande et en adopter un ou +. et trouver quelques ressources  partager avec les rgions impcunieuses sans des taxes qui fchent forcment.
Mais mettre un cerveau  des dirigeants qui ne pensent que Paris =>le de France=> ploucs  plumer est un fantasme:  la preuve Paris non confine, a serait le Cotentin pb dj rgl.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Quand l'esprance de vie estime tait de 30  40 ans.


 toutes fins utiles, je tiens  rappeler que c'est la mortalit infantile qui faisait baisser drastiquement l'esprance de vie. En d'autre termes, soit tu mourrais avant 6 ans, soit tu pouvais vivre plus probablement entre 60 et 70 ans.

----------


## T3TR4

> Pour la dure de vie, bien sur les classes trs pauvres c'tait 40 ans, mais dans les classes aises  70 ans comme dans toutes les rgions de vignoble (j'invente rien climat ?)


La vie de servitude tait trs usante aussi. Un comparatif des classes aises et pauvres aujourd'hui donnerait un rsultat avec moins d'cart, certes, mais je pense que l'cart existerait quand mme...




> La verticalit ne peut apporter que la misre et un pays ingrable, la preuve avec la covid.
> Et un ministre des finances qui au rveil cherche quel impt  inventer, c'est a la France, le pied  l'acclrateur main la main tirant frntiquement sur le frein  main.
> Comment faire avec ces grands groupes mondiaux ? Chaque rgion qui aurait une indpendance conomique intgrale avec une balance commerciale positive comme la Bretagne pourrait jouer  l'Irlande et en adopter un ou +. et trouver quelques ressources  partager avec les rgions impcunieuses sans des taxes qui fchent forcment.
> Mais mettre un cerveau  des dirigeants qui ne pensent que Paris =>le de France=> ploucs  plumer est un fantasme:  la preuve Paris non confine, a serait le Cotentin pb dj rgl.


Je suis d'accord avec toi en partie : il y a dj eu un prcdent avec la variole et l'URSS, un territoire largement plus grand que la France. Ils ont moins de 20 jours (ce qui n'excluait pas les cas isols, mais la contamination globale).
Cependant, si on parle de Covid, il faut, en plus d'une dcentralisation, un vrai contre-pouvoir citoyen. Aprs tout, n'est-ce pas un fondement de notre Rpublique, l'article 2 de la constitution Franaise ? "Par le peuple, pour le peuple".

D'ailleurs, pour conclure sur le sujet, Lnine avait compris que le sovitisme socialiste pur avait aussi des consquences nfastes. C'est pour a qu'en 1921, il avait propos sa NEP o le capitalisme avait une place limite. Il faut donc un peu de tout, mais surtout une conscience sociale citoyenne contrairement  la construction mritocratique et litiste qu'on a aujourd'hui. Si chaque citoyen avait une place dans sa ville ou sa commune au lieu d'une place dans un pays, on viterait probablement les exodes sans augmenter la taille des villes, on limiterait aussi probablement les dsillusions, les personnes dans les rues, et par extension, une partie des aides sociales. C'est une vrai construction politique et un vrai renouveau dont on a besoin. Il faut se dbarrasser des banquiers qui prennent le pouvoir politique et de la rhtorique pour trouver des gens de courage qui n'ont pas peur de travailler et de rencontrer le peuple (et quand je parle de peuple, je ne parle pas que des ouvriers mais aussi des laisss pour compte autant que les entrepreneurs, les instances religieuses, les riches, ...)




> C'tait le bon temps (enfin d'aprs les B.D.)


D'aprs les livres qui nous sont parvenus, c'tait aussi un peu le bon temps... Les trahisons, les mises  mort, tout a, c'tait une sorte de construction sociale...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La vie de servitude tait trs usante aussi. Un comparatif des classes aises et pauvres aujourd'hui donnerait un rsultat avec moins d'cart, certes, mais je pense que l'cart existerait quand mme...




Source



> Entre 2000 et 2008, les hommes cadres pouvaient esprer,  35 ans, vivre encore en moyenne 47,2 annes, contre 40,9 annes pour les ouvriers. Une ingalit que lon retrouve dans lesprance de vie en bonne sant. Les hommes et les femmes cadres vivent en moyenne douze ans sans incapacit entre 50 et 65 ans, contre neuf pour les ouvriers et dix pour les ouvrires.

----------


## T3TR4

Oui, voil. J'avais pas fait les recherches mais je me doutais que ce serait relativement probant.
(Merci pour la source)

----------


## Steinvikel

Concernant l'esprance de vie, et sa rpartition en fonction des sexes, postes, et classe sociales... je vous invite  lire l'tude de l'INSEE cit ci-dessous. La rforme des retraites de 2010 se justifiait de sa validit en prtextant que l'esprance avait augment, et qu'il fallait donc en augmenter d'autant les cotisation pour 100% de la population ( l'exception des rares privilgis bien-sr). Les 5 pages ars de cette synthse de l'INSEE dmonte toute la logique argument par les politique. =,='

INSEE premire n1372 (2011-10-05) - l'sprance de vie s'accrot
https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...972/ip1372.pdf

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'envie de parcourir le document, je vous rsume le contexte ainsi :
NB : 
"la dure de cotisation doit voluer en fonction de lesprance de vie, et de l'ge lgal... il ne peut y avoir de rforme sans relever l'ge lgal"
"puisque la dure de vie s'allonge, il faut aussi que la dure du travail s'allonge"
"ce n'est pas une solution financire, la seule solution financire qui pse rellement puissament c'est parce qu'il y a un dcalage de l'esprance de vie : c'est de dcaler l'ge de la retraite.
	c'est de dire on va travailler plus longtemps. Parce que ce qui plombe le rgime de retraite c'est, en dehors du fait qu'il n'y a pas de croissance et que la masse salariale fait que les cotisations ne rentrent pas etc., c'est  un moment donn de dcaisser.
	Il faut donc reculer le moment o vous dcaissez parce que si vous dcaisser pendant 20 ans, c'est pas pareil que pdt 10 ans."
"elle est ncessaire, reprocher d'avoir mis la retraite  60 ans en 1980 est absurde puisque aujourd'hui l'esprance de vie est suprieur de 8 ans.
	parce que l'esprance de vie ayant augment, il est normal que l'ge de la retraite change... non pas de toute l'esprance de vie gagn mais disons d'un tiers, donc il faut qu'un tiers de plus soit consacr au travail et les 2 autre tiers  une autre forme de vie."

La plupart de ces arguments sont discutable sur le fond. On cherche donc  vous convaincre par la forme (parce que c'est vraisemblable, parce que a semble un argument d'autorit), mas pas parce que c'est vrai ou parce que c'est vrifiable.
Et pour briller en socit, les gens relayent l'info pour montrer qu'il savent.
On se fait souvent le relais de ces arguments, qui finissent par devenir incontestable  force d'tre martel comme des vidences.
D'autant plus qu'ils sont presque toujours mal compris, et donc difficiles  dmonter.
Et pourtant ces arguments sont creux et parviennent pourtant  convaincre (cette fameuse forme).

analyse : 
 - on meurt plus tard, donc on travail plus tard... s'en est presque du bon sens
Pourtant on ne cite jamais de chiffres... voici quelques chiffres de l'INSEE, de la division enqute et tudes dmographiques, par Nathalie Blanpain (n1372 octobre 2011) :		https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques/1280972
	   - conclusion : sur 25ans, dans les conditions de mortalit de 2000-2008, un homme de 35 ans  gagn 5 ans d'esprance de vie, et 4,5 annes pour une femme (c'est une moyenne).
	   - toutes les classes sociales ont profit de ce progrs... mais les carts entre cadres et ouvriers se sont maintenus
	   - les cadres hommes vivent 6,3 ans de plus que les ouvriers, et 3 ans chez les femmes
"Les carts d'esprance de vie illustrent bien les ingalit sociales face  la mort"
il s'agit d'une moyenne, qui ne met pas en vidence le risque de mort prcoce par exemple. Un risque qui est plus lev chez les ouvriers que chez les cadres (homme et femmes)"
	   - un homme a 13% de mourir avant 60 ans s'il est ouvrier (6% pour un cadre)... 5% et 3% pour les femmes
	   - un homme a 27% de mourir avant 70 ans s'il est ouvrier (13% pour un cadre)... 11% et 7% pour les femmes
	   - un homme a 50% de mourir avant 80 ans s'il est ouvrier (33% pour un cadre)... non dfini pour les femmes
Donc l'esprance gagn depuis 25 ans n'est pas indiqu (dans le rsum), lment pourtant fondamental pour une rforme des retraites.
De plus, un ouvrier meurt (en moyenne) 6,3 ans plus tt que celui qui l'emploie (en moyenne), 3ans plus tt chez les femmes... et a 2 fois plus de chances de mourir qu'un cadre.
Les cadres ont moins daccidents, de maladies ou dexpositions professionnels que les ouvriers.
L'esprance de vie saccrot, en effet, mais pas  la mme vitesse pour tout le monde... tandis que l'ge de la retraite, lui, oui (enfin plus vite).
En allant vrifier cette tude on y apprend qu'un ouvrier de 35 ans, a 40,9 ans devant lui (47,2 pour un cadre), 48,7 et 51,7 pour les femmes, et que l'esprance d'une femme ouvrier correspond  celle d'une cadre des annes 80.
On y apprends galement que les 50% de chance qu'un ouvrier atteints 80 ans pause une interrogation du fait que son esprance permet d'atteindre 75,9 ans... quel est l'cart type ?
De mme pour les cadres, une interrogation subsiste sur la pertinence des 33% de chance d'atteindre 80 ans avec une esprance permettant d'atteindre 82,2 ans... or il est clairement prcis qu'un homme cadre  non pas 33%, mais 90% d'atteindre entre 81,9 et 82,5 ans.
Ensuite, la prcdente rforme sur les retraites avait plac l'ge de dpart  60 ans, soit 5 ans plus tt que celle d'avant 2010... et a correspond exactement  l'esprance supplmentaire.
Or  notre grande surprise, contrairement  ce qu'indique le rsum de l'enqute, ce n'est pas 5 ans de plus, mais 3,5 ans sur 25 ans !
DONC >> non seulement on a pas gagn 5 ans mais 3,5... mais en plus on s'est pas fait sucr 1/3 mais plus de 100% (143% pour tre prcis)... ET en plus, prs de 20% n'en toucheront rien, puisque dcds.


En France, les cotisation des actifs sont rpartis vers les retraits, donc on se dit " s'il y a plus de retrait il faut plus d'actifs, ou alors que les actifs travail plus (d'heures) "
Mais on pourrait trs bien voir le problme autrement :
	   - plutt que de TRAVAILLER plus, les actifs pourraient COTISER plus, les employeurs galement. =B
	   - ces cotisations pourraient tre rpartis autrement
	   - ou encore chercher une toute nouvelle mthode pour financer les retraites
Mais l'argument pseudo-scientifique  base de dmographie "pas du tout subtile" ...cette logique "implacable et pleine de bon sens" ^^'
...nous vite toutes formes de rflexion puisque a nous met sur des rails. --> argumentaire d'autorit

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Le reprsentant US au commerce prpare des tarifs douaniers contre six pays pour des taxes sur les services numriques*
*un traitement spcial serait rserv  la France en reprsailles  la taxe GAFA*

*lue reprsentante amricaine au commerce (USTR  United States Trade Representative) de l'administration Biden la semaine dernire, Katherine Tai, dmocrate, n'a pas tard  relancer la menace contre les pays ayant vot dernirement une loi pour taxer davantage l'activit nationale des entreprises amricaines. Dans le viseur, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Inde, l'Italie, l'Espagne, l'Allemagne et la Turquie qui ont vot des lois juges discriminatoires et contraires aux normes fiscales internationales par les tats-Unis. Le cas franais devrait tre trait diffremment, et prendra en compte en mme temps les importations de technologies et d'autres produits d'autres secteurs.*

L'incertitude rgnait depuis l'chec des ngociations  l'OCDE, mais la tournure que prendront les changes de technologies entre les pays concerns commence  se dessiner. Environ deux semaines aprs avoir pris les rnes de l'USTR, la dmocrate Katherine Tai a prsent ce vendredi 26 mars une analyse de la situation. L'analyse montre que le pays va continuer sur la voie de la contre-attaque comme la prcdente administration. Dans un communiqu, Tai a dclar qu'elle maintient la menace de droits de douane amricains sur les produits de l'Autriche, de la Grande-Bretagne, de l'Inde, de l'Italie, de l'Espagneet de la Turquie.



*Katherine Tai*

Elle le fait en reprsailles  leurs taxes sur les services numriques. Tai a annonc que son bureau procderait aux dmarches visant  imposer des droits de douane potentiels, notamment en dposant des avis publics et en recueillant les commentaires du public dans le cadre des enqutes lances  l'origine par l'administration Trump sur les taxes visant en grande partie les socits Internet et les plateformes de commerce lectronique amricaines. Ces taxes visent les revenus dans le pays des plateformes de services numriques, telles que Facebook, Google et Amazon.

L'USTR a annonc cette dcision malgr les engagements renouvels du prsident dmocrate Joe Biden de rechercher un accord mondial sur les taxes sur les services numriques par l'intermdiaire de l'OCDE. En prsentant les prochaines tapes des enqutes menes au titre de l'article 301 sur les taxes sur les services numriques (DST  Digital Service Taxes) adoptes ou envisages par dix partenaires commerciaux des tats-Unis, la dmocrate a dclar que ces lois ne sont pas les bienvenues, car elles vont  l'encontre des principes fondamentaux du commerce international.

 En janvier, l'USTR a conclu que les taxes sur les services numriques adoptes par l'Autriche, l'Inde, l'Italie, l'Espagne, la Turquie et le Royaume-Uni faisaient l'objet d'une action au titre de l'article 301 parce qu'elles taient discriminatoires  l'gard des entreprises numriques amricaines, qu'elles taient incompatibles avec les principes de la fiscalit internationale et qu'elles imposaient un fardeau aux entreprises amricaines. Les tats-Unis s'engagent  travailler avec leurs partenaires commerciaux pour rsoudre leurs proccupations concernant les DST, et  aborder des questions plus larges de fiscalit internationale , a-t-elle dclar.

 Les tats-Unis restent dtermins  parvenir  un consensus international par le biais du processus de l'OCDE sur les questions de fiscalit internationale. Toutefois, jusqu' ce qu'un tel consensus soit atteint, nous maintiendrons nos options dans le cadre du processus de l'article 301, y compris, si ncessaire, l'imposition de droits de douane . Tai a galement dclar que l'USTR mettait fin aux enqutes  l'encontre du Brsil, de la Rpublique tchque, de l'Union europenne et de l'Indonsie parce que ces juridictions n'ont pas adopt ou mis en uvre les DST qui taient prcdemment envisages.

Par ailleurs, s'ils adoptent une DST, l'USTR a indiqu qu'il pourrait ouvrir une nouvelle enqute tarifaire. Tai a dclar lors de son audition de confirmation en fvrier que les tarifs douaniers taient un "outil lgitime" de la politique commerciale amricaine. L'Internet Association, qui reprsente les principales plateformes Internet amricaines, a applaudi la dcision de maintenir la menace tarifaire contre les six pays, qualifiant son industrie de "grande exportation amricaine" qui soutient des millions d'emplois. Le groupe considre galement les lois votes par les pays susmentionns comme des barrires commerciales discriminatoires.

 La dcision prise aujourd'hui par l'USTR est une affirmation importante dans la lutte contre ces barrires commerciales discriminatoires, alors que les tats-Unis continuent  travailler pour trouver une solution viable  l'OCDE , a dclar le groupe commercial dans un communiqu. Dans le cas de la France, qui a adopt en 2019 une loi prlevant 3 % du chiffre d'affaires des grandes entreprises amricaines, Tai n'a pas apport plus de dtails dans son communiqu. Cependant, des sources indiquent que Thai rserve un traitement spcial  l'Hexagone.

Selon ces dernires, les tats-Unis maintiennent une menace tarifaire plus avance contre 1,3 milliard de dollars d'importations de champagne, de cosmtiques, de sacs  main et d'autres produits franais, en reprsailles  la taxe numrique franaise. Notons que la France avait relativement arrt les prlvements dans le cadre de la taxe GAFA avant la runion de l'OCDE. Mais  la suite de l'chec des ngociations, le gouvernement a annonc qu'il reprendrait les prlvements ds le mois de dcembre 2020.

Source : Communiqu de l'USTR

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : les ngociations chouent  l'OCDE et les discussions sont reportes  la mi-2021, l'absence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : la France indique qu'elle va reprendre les prlvements ds dcembre 2020,  la suite  l'chec des ngociations de la premire rcriture majeure des rgles fiscales internationales  l'OCDE

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis abandonnent une demande cl dans les ngociations sur la taxation dans le secteur du numrique, levant un obstacle qui avait empch un accord sur une taxe mondiale des GAFA

----------


## pierre-y

A la base c'tait une des critiques faite  Trump a non?

----------


## AoCannaille

> A la base c'tait une des critiques faite  Trump a non?


Pour moi, le protectionnisme fiscal tait bien vu des dmocrates, en particulier pour ramener l'emploi. C'est le protectionnisme agressif qui ne l'tait pas (sanctions huawai). Mais j'avoue n'avoir que des souvenirs bien vagues de cette poque...

----------


## pemmore

et se resserrer sur la Russie, ce qui nervera bien les amricains et on a tout  y gagner, ce grand pays dispose d'normes ressources, a besoin d'investissements, commence  ouvrir grandes les portes, une population duque cultive, habitue aux multiples nations qui la composent et pas habitus aux rgimes  d'appartheid qui ne veut pas dire son nom aux tats unis. En gros le racisme n'est pas intgr dans leur culture, un avantage norme .

----------


## Christian_B

> Faut laisser tomber les Amricains, peu fiables, et se resserrer sur la Russie.


Les "amricains" (des Etats-Unis, prcisons) se prennent pour ce centre du monde (et de nombreux journalistes semblent le croire) et raisonnent sur le mode "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" Mais la Russie de Poutine ne manque pas de racisme et de nationalisme russe virulent, notammment vis  vis des habitants non russophones de l'ancienne URSS. On en parle seulement moins mais c'est facile  vrifier. Quand  Poutine, c'est un tyran mal dguis et un ancien du KGB, devenu FSB. Le prsumer "fiable" ou mme frquentable serait mal fond. Le problme, c'est que notre classe dirigeante, sans compter une partie consquente de la socit en France et dans bon nombre de pays europens ne valent gure mieux.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> c'est un tyran mal dguis et un ancien du KGB, devenu FB.


Fixed  ::aie::

----------


## T3TR4

En ralit, si l'Europe voulait rellement tirer son pingle du jeu (ce qu'elle ne fera jamais car les pays membres sont trop occups  comparer la taille de leur t*ub avec le pays voisin), devrait unifier les territoires dAfrique (avec lequel, je le rappelle elles ont encore un lien conomique et historique) et inclure des reprsentant d'une ligue africaine ; dvelopper lAfrique, du point de vue de lEurope, c'est une main-mise directe sur leurs ressources et leur territoire.

Oui, c'est dgueulasse et c'est nocolonialiste. Je me demande comment Manucron, notre cher monarque ultra-libralisme n'y a pas encore pens.

Afin de me dfendre contre toute future attaque, sachez que je prne l'anti-capitalisme et l'humanisme, donc videmment, je suis aussi contre ce que je viens de dire, il s'agissait d'un point de vue d'observateur.

----------


## pemmore

et que disons  75% de chances pour que la Russie devienne un tat dmocratique, c'est un peuple patient qui attend que a arrive et en attendant  fait avec.
Bien sur que je peux me tromper et une de ses filles reprend le truc d'une main de fer pire que son papa. dictateur n'a pas de fminin alors dictatrice, dictatoresse, dictateure, on n'a pas encore got a doit tre du lourd!

----------


## T3TR4

> et que disons  75% de chances pour que la Russie devienne un tat dmocratique, c'est un peuple patient qui attend que a arrive et en attendant  fait avec.
> Bien sur que je peux me tromper et une de ses filles reprend le truc d'une main de fer pire que son papa. dictateur n'a pas de fminin alors dictatrice, dictatoresse, dictateure, on n'a pas encore got a doit tre du lourd!


Les mecs ont bien assez fait de conneries dans leur modeste empire phallocrate, pourquoi ils ne laisseraient pas la place aux dames ? De mon point de vue, a peut pas tre pire que ce que les mecs ont fait.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjourle  
Chez moi , le droit commercial algrien ne reconnait pas le  statut de filiale  .
La lgislation nationale  ne reconnait  que  les entreprises trangres de droit algrien ,et  en matire fiscale assujetissement   un impt global sur le CA et un autre sur le BENEFICE.  
Le  statut  de filiale permet  d'avoir  des entreprises extraterritoriales avec toutes les complications juridiques & fiscales induites.
C'est l'existence du  statut  de filiale  qui  cr  & autorise   ces histoires d'vasion fiscale et de montages fiscaux.
Une entreprise  de droit  Franais  doit avoir  sa maison mre  tablie  en France(pas une vraie mais un zombie dont les capitaux sont dclares et dposs en France) .
Ce  "zombie" ou maison-mre  fait ses transactions  commerciales comme le ferait une entreprise fonde en France  ,ce qui permet un contrle fiscal total par le fisc Franais.

----------


## pemmore

Tout ceux qui ont suivi un peu l'histoire de France ont remarqu l'obsession de mettre la pte aux Allemands vers 1900, sans s'intresser aux Alsaciens et Lorrains qui en avaient rien  foutre , la diffrence tant minime.
En ce moment il y a un "imbcile politique" qui s'oppose violemment au retour de la loire atlantique dans la rgion Bretagne: de quoi je me mle il est Sarthois!
Comme si d'un coup de stylo magique on pouvait effacer l'histoire de plus d'un millnaire  des gens, qu'il garde ses obsessions pour l'levage des cochons et la fabrication des rillettes, ou la formation des pilotes des 24 h du Mans.
Et revoila la litote des impts qui revient, mme si in fine a appauvrira les Franais dj pas bien riches, l'obsession de faire payer les gafa, aprs avoir ruin des rgions avec les taxes autoroutires, rajout des taxes sur les taxes  (un record mondial) pour l'lectricit)
A un moment, a leur arrivera pas  nos narques un jour de penser  un inventer une concurrence europenne toute aussi puissante ? 
Nos diffrentes cultures sur plus de 20 tats sont bien plus intressantes que leur pauvre inventivit (quand c'est pas technologique),  obligs de piquer la crativit de ceux qu'ils mprisent tant leurs anciens esclaves.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Concernant l'esprance de vie, et sa rpartition en fonction des sexes, postes, et classe sociales... je vous invite  lire l'tude de l'INSEE cit ci-dessous. La rforme des retraites de 2010 se justifiait de sa validit en prtextant que l'esprance avait augment, et qu'il fallait donc en augmenter d'autant les cotisation pour 100% de la population ( l'exception des rares privilgis bien-sr). Les 5 pages ars de cette synthse de l'INSEE dmonte toute la logique argument par les politique. =,='
> 
> INSEE premire n1372 (2011-10-05) - l'sprance de vie s'accrot
> https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...972/ip1372.pdf
> 
> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'envie de parcourir le document, je vous rsume le contexte ainsi :
> NB : 
> "la dure de cotisation doit voluer en fonction de lesprance de vie, et de l'ge lgal... il ne peut y avoir de rforme sans relever l'ge lgal"
> "puisque la dure de vie s'allonge, il faut aussi que la dure du travail s'allonge"
> ...


Toutes  ces arguties sur l'esprance de vie pour dcaler l'age de retraite et donc travailler plus  tombe  l'eau si on fait observer que :
1/  qu' elle suppose l'quivalence  des  annes dans une vie ,c..d.  que l'tre humain  humain est envisag comme outil de travail (machine) .
Ce   quantitativisme & arithmtique humaine au propre au capitalisme, sont  choses odieuses.
2/ pire  et  contrairement aux machines ,dont la dure de vie ne peut etre allong, ces arguties prtendent que  celle de l'tre humain peut tre allonge  volont ,ce qui est absurde car cela contredit toute nos connaissances sur le bon usage des machines.
Tout  ce qui peut tre fait  , en assimilant la  "machine ou bete travailleuse" a celle d'une machine (selon un capitalisme pur et dur) , c'est reduire son volume horaire d'emploi  dans le  cycle  d'une  vie  , pour  prolonger son emploi ,cette mesure ayant pour effet de la garder en  meilleur tat d'emploi.
Mais  ceci  ,alas , ne peut etre fait dans l'etat actuel  du capitalisme avide de rendement immediat par nature ,il  y a un autre pis aller  c'est faire tourner la "machine travailleuse"  un  rythme  de plus en plus moindre ,pour en tirer le plus rendement possible ,jusqu'au cout marginal entrainant sa mise au rebut(mort).
Ce pis  aller  c'est l'exemple  japonais ,qui pressure les  retraits  en leur donnant un "travail adapt".
Le dbat  sur les retraites en France  ,ayant  t pris en otage par les politiciens et les syndicats ,qui  sont tous responsables de l'impasse actuelle ,il est vain d'esprer de la part  de ces acteurs  la moindre once  de solution, car  l'objectivit   est absente dans leurs argumentaires.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Chez moi , le droit commercial algrien ne reconnait pas le  statut de filiale  .


C'est trs bien, c'est ce qui doit s'appliquer pour empcher lvasion fiscale. 

L'entreprise X qui dispose d'antennes locales , ne doit pas pouvoir magouiller pour faire en sorte que ses antennes locales soient dficitaire. 

C'est ce qui se passe en Europe ... Google "France" est diffrent de Google "Benelux", ou "Ibrique" . Pourtant a la tte , c'est bien Google et Alphabet ... Ce qui pose le plus de problme, c'est la notion de "holding". La on mettrait un sacr coup de pied dans fourmilire.

En gros avec une holding, Google considre la filiale France comme Auchan et la filiale Ibrique comme Carrefour ... Alors qu'on a bien "Google" dans le titre ... En supprimant la notion de filiale , Google "France" et "Ibrique" , restent Google ... Donc tat franais, espagnol et portugais rglent leur comptes directement Google US ... Ce que ne veut pas l'administration fiscale US a qui on pique des recettes fiscales  ::mouarf:: 




> La lgislation nationale  ne reconnait  que  les entreprises trangres de droit algrien ,et  en matire fiscale assujetissement   un impt global sur le CA et un autre sur le BENEFICE.


Ce qui vite que des recettes se barrent ailleurs !

Tout ce que fait par exemple Google Algrie ou Maghreb doit transiter via les impts de ces pays et ne peut pas tre soumis  des impts d'autres pays.




> Le  statut  de filiale permet  d'avoir  des entreprises extraterritoriales avec toutes les complications juridiques & fiscales induites.
> 
> C'est l'existence du  statut  de filiale  qui  cr  & autorise   ces histoires d'vasion fiscale et de montages fiscaux.


Do les paradis fiscaux .




> Et revoila la litote des impts qui revient, mme si in fine a appauvrira les Franais dj pas bien riches, l'obsession de faire payer les gafa, aprs avoir ruin des rgions avec les taxes autoroutires, rajout des taxes sur les taxes  (un record mondial) pour l'lectricit)
> A un moment, a leur arrivera pas  nos narques un jour de penser  un inventer une concurrence europenne toute aussi puissante ? 
> Nos diffrentes cultures sur plus de 20 tats sont bien plus intressantes que leur pauvre inventivit (quand c'est pas technologique),  obligs de piquer la crativit de ceux qu'ils mprisent tant leurs anciens esclaves.


Soit on glisse vers plus de fdral, soit on glisse vers plus de coopration ... Pour cela on doit choisir.

----------


## Christian_B

A mon sens il y a une impasse vidente dans l'aspect de la discussion prcdente concernant l'ge de la retraite : c'est que le chmage structurel modifie profondment le sens et les effets de l'augmentation de l'ge de la retraite :

- On sait bien que les personnes proche de l'ge de la retraite (et mme pas tellement proches dans certains secteurs technologiques) ont du mal  retrouver un emploi si elles perdent le leur. L'augmentation de l'age de la retraite aggrave videmment ce fait.

- Si quelqu'un a un emploi que les circonstances et ses capacits lui permettent de garder, l'augmentation de l'ge de la retraite entrane l'augmentation du chmage des entrants dans le mme type de travail.

Donc dans une large mesure, l'augmentation de l'ge de la retraite ne se traduit donc pas par un accroissement de l'assiette des cotisations mais par un dplacement de la situations des "inactifs" de la retraire vers le chmage, c'est  dire une des formes de la prcarit croissante ces dernires dcennies. Ou pire, compte tenu des restrictions sur le chmage  long terme, dans certains cas par une quasi-absence de revenus, c'est  dire la misre.

Cela participe donc de l'accroissement des injustices et de la souffrance. On ne peut d'ailleurs pas seulement rsumer cela par la notion un peu abstraite de l'accroissement des carts de revenus. Cela a de nombreuses consquences psychologiques, par exemple sentiment de dvalorisation et, mme chez ceux qui travaillent, peur de l'avenir ; multiples consquences relationnelles et de mode de vie, y compris effets extrmes sur la sant et la dure de vie, particulirement chez ceux qui se retrouvent SDF.

Les gens en position de promouvoir ces mesures en connaissance de cause sont sans scrupule derrire le vernis des justifications biaises par l'occultation de cet aspect. Et trop de gens recevant passivement et sans distance critique ces arguties participent involontairement  ce risque de rgression.

----------


## Christian_B

> En ce moment il y a un "imbcile politique" qui s'oppose violemment au retour de la loire atlantique dans la rgion Bretagne: de quoi je me mle il est Sarthois!
> Comme si d'un coup de stylo magique on pouvait effacer l'histoire de plus d'un millnaire  des gens [...]


Malheureusement, de toute faon, les rgions administratives ont une existence prcaire et de moins en moins en rapport avec les ralits culturelles. Il n'y a aucune garantie constitutionnelle concernant la prennit des rgions ou la possibilit des habitants concerns de dcider mme partiellement comment et dans quelles limites gographique ils veulent s'organiser  un chelon plus restreint que celui de la nation.
En France plus que dans beaucoup d'autres nations (y compris nos voisins immdiats), l'tat rgalien a un pouvoir discrtionnaire born seulement par des oppositions informelles et des rapports de forces politiques.

On peut voir cela de multiples manires :
- Sous Hollande, la recentralisation largement arbitraire en rgions plus grosses. Il voulait mme supprimer les dpartements, ce qui aurait mis des communes (parfois absurdement petites) en totale dpendance  des grosses rgions lointaines elles-mmes dpendantes des dcisions tatiques. Et plus prcisment  une organisation prfectorale qui n'est pas simplement rattache  l'tat mais personnellement au Prsident de la Rpublique.

- Constamment, et ce de faon caricaturale en ce moment, les dcisions importantes sont prises en dernier ressort par un seul homme, qui fait tout pour montrer qu'il est le Chef (de guerre). C'est seulement tardivement, devant les absurdit visibles des effets de cette faon de faire, qu'il est oblig de mettre un peu d'eau dans son vin. Et il ne dlgue que quand a l'arrange ou quand il ne peut pas faire autrement.

C'est optimiste de penser qu'on ne peut pas effacer l'Histoire "d'un coup de baguette magique" : les effets des dcisions institutionnelles ne sont ni complets ni immdiats sur certains plans. Mais on constate qu' la longue cet effet est dcisif. C'est ainsi par exemple que le franais (initialement parler de l'Ile-de France puis langue d'oil) s'est impos partout. Plus largement, les diffrences rgionales se sont largement attnues presque partout, sauf peut tre en Corse. Elles sont devenues dans une large mesure folkloriques et touristiques.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Optimisation fiscale : Google a transfr plus de 75,4 Mds $ de bnfices hors d'Irlande en 2019,*
*en utilisant le dispositif fiscal controvers du  double irlandais  * 

*Google a transfr plus de 75,4 milliards de dollars (63 milliards d'euros) de bnfices hors d'Irlande en utilisant le dispositif fiscal controvers du  double irlandais  en 2019, la dernire anne au cours de laquelle il a utilis cette chappatoire. La grande enseigne de la technologie a profit du rgime fiscal pour transfrer l'argent de Google Ireland Holdings Unlimited Company via des dividendes intrimaires et d'autres paiements. Cette socit tait constitue en Irlande, mais domicilie aux Bermudes au moment du transfert. Cette dcision a permis  Google Ireland Holdings d'chapper  l'impt sur les socits  la fois en Irlande et aux tats-Unis, o sa socit mre Alphabet a son sige.*

Google a dclar un bnfice avant impts de 13 milliards de dollars pour 2019, qui tait effectivement non imposable, selon les comptes. Google a utilis la double chappatoire irlandaise pour canaliser des milliards de bnfices mondiaux  travers l'Irlande et aux Bermudes, les mettant ainsi hors de porte des autorits fiscales amricaines. Les entreprises exploitant le double irlandais placent leur proprit intellectuelle dans une socit enregistre en Irlande et contrle depuis un paradis fiscal comme les Bermudes.

L'Irlande considre que la socit est rsidente fiscale aux Bermudes, tandis que les tats-Unis la considrent comme rsidente fiscale en Irlande. Le rsultat est que lorsque les paiements de redevances sont envoys  l'entreprise, ils ne sont pas imposs ( moins que ou jusqu' ce que l'argent soit finalement renvoy  la socit mre amricaine).

Le  double irlandais  a t aboli en 2015 pour les nouvelles entreprises implantes dans le pays. Cependant, de manire controverse, il pouvait tre utilis par ceux qui l'utilisaient dj jusqu' la fin de 2020 et a t limin progressivement.

Google a remani sa structure fiscale mondiale et a consolid ses avoirs en proprit intellectuelle aux tats-Unis au dbut de 2020, ce qui signifie que 2019 a t la dernire anne au cours de laquelle l'entreprise a profit de l'accord. Jusqu' fin 2019, Google Ireland Holdings Unlimited Company tait une socit de licences de proprit intellectuelle dont le chiffre d'affaires provenait de l'octroi de licences de proprit intellectuelle  des filiales. Les comptes indiquent qu'elle n'avait pas d'employs et qu'elle tait rsidente fiscale  l'poque aux Bermudes, o  le taux normal d'imposition est de 0 pour cent .

*Socit d'investissements*

Commentant le mouvement des bnfices de son unit irlandaise, une porte-parole de Google a dclar:  En dcembre 2019, conformment aux conclusions de l'OCDE sur l'rosion de la base d'imposition et le transfert de bnfices (BEPS) et aux modifications apportes aux lois fiscales amricaines et irlandaises, nous avons simplifi nos structures de l'entreprise et avons commenc  octroyer des licences de proprit intellectuelle aux tats-Unis, et non aux Bermudes. Les comptes dposs aujourd'hui couvrent l'exercice 2019, avant que nous n'effectuions ces modifications.

 En incluant tous les impts sur le revenu annuels et uniques au cours des dix dernires annes, notre taux d'imposition effectif global a t suprieur  20 pour cent, avec plus de 80 pour cent de cet impt d aux tats-Unis , a-t-elle ajout.

Les comptes indiquent que Google Ireland Holdings Unlimited Company est devenue rsidente fiscale en Irlande  partir du 1er janvier 2021 et qu'elle fonctionne dsormais simplement comme une socit holding. Le chiffre d'affaires de la holding est pass de 25,7 milliards de dollars en 2018  26,5 milliards de dollars en 2019. L'augmentation est principalement due  une augmentation du chiffre d'affaires enregistre par les filiales de la socit, qui se traduit par des paiements de redevances plus levs.

Le revenu de dividendes provenant des actions d'entreprises du groupe est pass de seulement 2,9 millions de dollars en 2018  597,5 millions de dollars un an plus tard. Les comptes montrent galement une augmentation de 3 milliards de dollars des cots de recherche et dveloppement en 2019, la socit engageant des dpenses de R&D de 10,4 milliards de dollars dans le cadre d'un accord de partage des cots avec d'autres entits de Google dans le monde.

Google Ireland, la principale filiale irlandaise oprationnelle de la socit de technologie avec plus de 4000 employs, a enregistr un chiffre d'affaires de 45,7 milliards d'euros en 2019 avec des bnfices avant impts s'levant  1,94 milliard d'euros. Elle a pay 263 millions d'euros d'impts cette anne-l, en baisse de prs de 9 millions d'euros par rapport  2018.

On estime que les multinationales amricaines dtenaient plus d'un billion (1000 milliards) de dollars de bnfices offshore via des mcanismes tels que le double irlandais et le soi-disant sandwich hollandais  la fin de 2017. Les rductions d'impts introduites par l'ancien prsident amricain Donald Trump en 2019 ont conduit au rapatriement de certains de ces bnfices aux tats-Unis.


*Double Irlandais*

Le double irlandais, la doublette irlandaise ou larrangement de la doublette irlandaise est une stratgie d'vitement fiscal que certaines socits multinationales utilisent pour rduire leur impt sur les socits.

La stratgie utilise les paiements entre entits connexes dans une structure d'entreprise pour transfrer des revenus d'un pays A vers un pays B  plus faible imposition. Cette mthode s'appuie sur le fait que la loi sur limposition irlandaise n'inclut pas les prix de transfert depuis les tats-Unis. Plus prcisment, l'Irlande a une fiscalit exclusivement territoriale, et ne peut donc pas percevoir d'impts sur le revenu rserv  des filiales de socits irlandaises qui sont en dehors de l'tat irlandais.

La structure dimposition en doublette irlandaise a t dcouverte  la fin des annes 1980 par des socits comme Apple Inc. Cependant, diverses mesures visant  contrer cette mthode ont t adoptes en Irlande en 2010.

*Principe*

Typiquement, la socit prend des dispositions pour les droits d'exploitation de la proprit intellectuelle en dehors des tats-Unis pour qu'ils soient dtenus par une socit extraterritoriale. Ceci est ralis en concluant un accord de partage des cots entre la socit mre amricaine et la socit extraterritoriale, crite strictement en termes de rgles de prix de transfert amricain. La socit extraterritoriale continue de recevoir tous les bnfices de l'exploitation des droits en dehors des tats-Unis, mais sans avoir  payer l'impt amricain sur les bnfices, jusqu' ce qu'ils soient replacs aux tats-Unis.

Cette mthode est appele le double irlandais, car elle ncessite deux entreprises irlandaises pour complter sa structure. Une de ces socits filiales est rsident fiscal dans un paradis fiscal, comme les les Camans ou les Bermudes.  la suite d'une faille dans la loi sur l'imposition irlandaise qui prvoit actuellement qu'une socit soit rsident fiscal o sa gestion centrale se trouve, pas son incorporation, il est possible pour la premire entreprise base en Irlande de ne pas tre rsident fiscal en Irlande.

Cette socit est l'entit trangre qui dtient les droits de valeurs non amricaines qui sont ensuite transfrs  une seconde socit filiale irlandaise (celle-ci est rsident fiscal en Irlande) en change d'importantes redevances ou d'autres frais annexes. La seconde socit irlandaise reoit un revenu de l'utilisation d'actif dans un pays hors tats-Unis, mais ses bnfices imposables sont faibles, car les redevances ou frais pays  la premire compagnie irlandaise sont des dpenses dductibles d'impt. Les bnfices restants (presque nuls) sont imposs au taux normal de 12,5% en Irlande.

Source : Irish Times

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  L'Irlande annonce la fin du  Double Irlandais , qui met un terme  une stratgie d'optimisation fiscale exploite par les gants de l'IT
 ::fleche::  Alphabet (Google) annonce qu'il va mettre fin cette anne au  Double Irlandais , sa technique d'optimisation fiscale qui lui a permis d'conomiser des dizaines de milliards d'euros en impts
 ::fleche::  Google a transfr prs de 20 milliards d'euros aux Bermudes en 2017, par l'intermdiaire d'une socit cran nerlandaise

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Les pays riches soutiennent l'accord sur la taxation des gants de la technologie comme Google, Apple et Amazon,*
*Pour rorganiser la fiscalit mondiale  l're numrique*

*Les tats-Unis, la France et d'autres grandes nations riches ont conclu samedi un accord historique visant  soutirer davantage d'argent aux multinationales telles qu'Amazon et Google et  rduire leur incitation  transfrer leurs bnfices vers des paradis fiscaux  faible taux d'imposition. Des centaines de milliards de dollars pourraient affluer dans les coffres des gouvernements laisss  court d'argent par la pandmie de covid-19, aprs que les conomies avances du Groupe des Sept (G7) ont accept de soutenir un taux d'imposition mondial minimum des socits d'au moins 15 %. Si le pacte ne contient toujours pas les dtails ncessaires pour adapter les rgles  lconomie moderne, il apaise les tensions transatlantiques qui ont sap ces efforts pendant des annes et ouvre la voie  un accord plus large du groupe des 20 ds le mois prochain.*

Les gouvernements sont depuis longtemps confronts  la difficult de taxer les entreprises mondiales oprant dans de nombreux pays. Cette difficult s'est accrue avec l'essor d'normes socits technologiques comme Amazon, Google et Facebook.  l'heure actuelle, les entreprises peuvent crer des succursales dans des pays o le taux d'imposition des socits est relativement faible et y dclarer leurs bnfices. Cela signifie qu'elles ne paient que le taux d'imposition local, mme si les bnfices proviennent principalement de ventes ralises ailleurs. Cette pratique est lgale et courante.


Mais l'accord annonc samedi, conclu entre les tats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni, la France, l'Allemagne, le Canada, l'Italie et le Japon, ainsi que l'Union europenne, pourrait changer la donne et permettre de verser des milliards de dollars aux gouvernements. Ngoci sur plusieurs annes, le nouveau pacte fera pression sur d'autres pays pour qu'ils suivent l'exemple, notamment lors d'une runion du G20 le mois prochain, qui comprend la Chine, la Russie et le Brsil.

L'accord vise  mettre fin aux pratiques centenaires qui favorisent lvasion fiscale de deux manires, selon le communiqu du G7. Tout d'abord, le G7 s'efforcera d'obliger les entreprises  payer davantage d'impts dans les pays o elles vendent leurs produits ou services, plutt que dans ceux o elles finissent par dclarer leurs bnfices. Deuximement, le groupe souhaite instaurer un taux d'imposition minimum mondial afin d'viter que les pays ne se concurrencent les uns les autres avec des taux d'imposition faibles.

La secrtaire d'tat amricaine au Trsor, Janet Yellen, a dclar  la presse que l'accord "historique" sur un impt minimum mondial mettrait fin  la course vers le bas en matire d'imposition des socits et garantirait l'quit pour la classe moyenne et les travailleurs aux tats-Unis et dans le monde entier. Pour elle, cet accord constitue  un  engagement sans prcdent  des pays du G7. 

Le chancelier de l'chiquier britannique, Rishi Sunak, qui a accueilli le sommet, a dclar que l'accord rendrait le systme fiscal mondial  adapt  l're numrique mondiale . Son homologue allemand, Olaf Scholz, a dclar qu'il s'agissait d'une  trs bonne nouvelle pour la justice et la solidarit fiscales et d'une mauvaise nouvelle pour les paradis fiscaux , car  les entreprises ne pourront plus se soustraire  leurs obligations fiscales en transfrant astucieusement leurs bnfices vers des pays  faible fiscalit . 




*Fixer un minimum de 15 % pour les taux d'imposition des gants de la technologie dans le monde entier*

C'est le rve des militants et surtout des ministres des finances europens depuis des annes. Ils n'auraient gure cru que c'tait possible jusqu' ces derniers mois. Mais la ncessit de remplir les coffres vids par la pandmie, et l'arrive de l'administration Biden aux tats-Unis ont cr un moment d'opportunit. Il a cependant fallu faire un gros compromis pour que cela passe. Un taux minimum d'impt sur les socits de 15 % est plutt faible. Les ministres europens des Finances ont toutefois russi  inclure l'expression  au moins 15 % , ce qui offre une possibilit d'augmenter ce chiffre. L'impact rel de ce changement dpendra des dtails des ngociations en cours.

S'il est finalis, il reprsentera une volution importante de la fiscalit mondiale. Les membres du G7 se runiront pour un sommet  Cornwall, au Royaume-Uni, la semaine prochaine. Un accord au sein de ce groupe donnerait l'lan ncessaire aux prochaines discussions prvues avec 135 pays  Paris. Les ministres des Finances du groupe des 20 devraient galement se runir  Venise en juillet.

Concernant le fonctionnement de laccord, une dclaration des ministres des Finances du G7 das le communiqu dit :  Nous nous engageons  trouver une solution quitable sur la rpartition des droits d'imposition, les pays du march se voyant attribuer des droits d'imposition sur au moins 20 % des bnfices dpassant une marge de 10 % pour les entreprises multinationales les plus grandes et les plus rentables .

 Nous prvoyons une coordination approprie entre l'application des nouvelles rgles fiscales internationales et la suppression de toutes les taxes sur les services numriques, ainsi que d'autres mesures similaires pertinentes, pour toutes les entreprises , ajoute le communiqu.

Dans le cas du Royaume-Uni, par exemple, des recettes fiscales supplmentaires seraient prleves auprs des grandes multinationales et contribueraient  financer les services publics. Le deuxime "pilier" de l'accord engage les tats  appliquer un taux minimum mondial d'imposition des socits de 15 % afin d'viter que les pays ne se sous-estiment les uns les autres.

Au Royaume-Uni, l'impt sur les socits est dj de 19 % et devrait passer  25 % d'ici 2023 en raison des dpenses engages pendant la pandmie. Mais, Yellen a dclar qu'il tait entendu que les taxes nationales sur les services numriques, telles que celles prleves par le Royaume-Uni et les pays de l'UE, seraient supprimes et remplaces par le nouvel accord.  Le calendrier reste  dfinir exactement, mais il y a un large consensus sur le fait que ces deux choses vont de pair , a dclar la secrtaire au Trsor.


Les tats-Unis considrent que ces taxes visent injustement les gants amricains de la technologie. En 2019, Donald Trump a dclar pendant quil tait  la Maison-Blanche :  Ce sont des entreprises amricaines. Ce sont des socits de technologie. Ce ne sont pas mes gens prfrs, mais c'est bon, je m'en moque, ce sont des entreprises amricaines. Et nous voulons taxer les entreprises amricaines. Ce n'est pas  quelqu'un d'autre de les taxer . 

 D'autres pays feraient mieux d'essayer de dvelopper leur propre technologie, plutt que d'essayer de pnaliser les entreprises amricaines pour leurs succs , a-t-il poursuivi. Quant au prsident Joe Biden, son administration et lui-mme avaient initialement suggr un taux d'imposition mondial minimum de 21 % afin d'empcher les pays d'attirer les entreprises internationales avec des impts faibles ou nuls. 

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, a dclar :  C'est un accord dont la France peut tre fire. Cela fait quatre ans que nous nous battons (...) pour qu'il y ait une juste taxation des gants du digital et pour qu'il y ait une taxation minimum  l'impt sur les socits. Nous y sommes . Selon Le Maire, la France a eu  gain de cause  dans son combat contre  l'vasion et l'optimisation fiscales .  Dans les mois qui viennent, nous allons nous battre pour que ce taux d'imposition minimale sur les socits soit le plus lev possible , a ajout le ministre, estimant que le taux de 15 % tait  un point de dpart . 

La France a adopt sa taxe GAFA alors que les discussions pitinaient au niveau de lEurope. La taxe franaise impose  hauteur de 3 % le chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. Mais Le Maire a confirm  maintes reprises que cette loi est temporaire. Elle seffacera derrire les dcisions de lOCDE dont les pays membres avaient promis une rforme des rgles fiscales applicables aux gants de lconomie numrique. 

*Amazon et Facebook sous le coup des nouvelles rgles fiscales du G7, selon Janet Yellen*

Amazon et Facebook seront soumis tous les deux  la nouvelle proposition de prlvement de 15 % au minimum au niveau mondial adopte samedi par le G7, a dclar la secrtaire au Trsor.  la question de savoir si les deux socits seraient couvertes par la proposition, Yellen a rpondu :  Elle inclura les grandes entreprises rentables et ces entreprises, je crois, seront admissibles selon presque toutes les dfinitions .

La dclaration commune des ministres des Finances du G7 indiquait qu'elle s'attaquerait  l'vasion fiscale des  entreprises multinationales les plus grandes et les plus rentables . Amazon a des marges bnficiaires infrieures  celles de la plupart des autres entreprises technologiques, et les pays europens avaient craint qu'elle n'chappe  une imposition supplmentaire en vertu des propositions initiales des tats-Unis au G7.

Toutefois, le gant du commerce lectronique sest plutt rjoui de laccord. Un porte-parole d'Amazon a dclar :  Nous pensons qu'un processus dirig par l'OCDE qui cre une solution multilatrale contribuera  apporter de la stabilit au systme fiscal international .  L'accord du G7 marque une tape bienvenue dans l'effort pour atteindre cet objectif .

Facebook se flicite galement des progrs raliss par le G7 sur un taux d'imposition minimum et accepte que cela puisse signifier que le rseau social paie plus d'impts, et  diffrents endroits, a dclar samedi sur Twitter son responsable des affaires mondiales, Nick Clegg.


 Facebook demande depuis longtemps une rforme des rgles fiscales mondiales et nous saluons les progrs importants raliss au G7 , a dclar Clegg.  L'accord d'aujourd'hui est un premier pas significatif vers la certitude pour les entreprises et le renforcement de la confiance du public dans le systme fiscal mondial .  Nous voulons que le processus de rforme fiscale internationale aboutisse et nous reconnaissons que cela pourrait signifier que Facebook paie plus d'impts, et  des endroits diffrents .

Le gant de lInternet, Google, soutient galement le travail de mise  jour des rgles fiscales internationales.  Nous soutenons fermement le travail effectu pour actualiser les rgles fiscales internationales. Nous esprons que les pays continueront  travailler ensemble pour garantir qu'un accord quilibr et durable sera bientt finalis , a dclar Jos Castaeda, porte-parole de Google.

Paolo Gentiloni, commissaire europen  l'conomie, a qualifi l'accord du samedi de  grand pas... vers un accord mondial sans prcdent sur la rforme fiscale  et a promis que l'UE  contribuerait activement  sa ralisation   Venise.

Mais le ministre irlandais des Finances, Paschal Donohoe, dont le pays offre un faible taux d'imposition des socits de 12,5 %, a tweet que tout accord devrait  rpondre aux besoins des petits et des grands pays, dvelopps et en dveloppement . Il a fait rfrence  l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE), une organisation conomique intergouvernementale, qui promeut le commerce mondial et a galement travaill  la mise  jour des rgles fiscales mondiales.

Sources : Communiqu de presse, Tweet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur cet accord entre les pays membres du G7 ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du taux dimposition dau moins 15 % ?
 ::fleche::  Google, Facebook et Amazon ont tous salu laccord. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : les ngociations chouent  l'OCDE et les discussions sont reportes  la mi-2021, l'absence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : l'Union europenne *agira d'une seule voix* face aux menaces amricaines, d'imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur les produits franais
 ::fleche::  La taxe Gafa de 3% du CA Franais adopte par l'Assemble nationale, bien que son principe suscite la controverse
 ::fleche::  Les USA annoncent des taxes supplmentaires de 25 % sur les produits franais suite  l'adoption de la taxe GAFA, des mesures de rtorsion qui sont reportes de six mois

----------


## fatbob

> Quel est votre avis sur cet accord entre les pays membres du G7 ?


Il est temps de commencer  s'intresser  ces questions... Que a vienne des Etats Unis me semble un peu surraliste :-)
Sur le mme sujet, il y a la fraude et les paradis fiscaux, la spculation...
Le systme conomique est en train d'touffer de ses travers, le climat part en vrille et on en est toujours aux grandes phrases. Au moins, si cela va au bout, ce sera un premier pas dans la bonne direction.




> Que pensez-vous du taux dimposition dau moins 15 % ?


Trop faible. Il est en moyenne  24% dans le monde. Un taux de 15% n'empchera donc pas le dumping fiscal.
Par ailleurs, comme pour les revenus, je prconiserais un impt progressif pour avantager les petites entreprises et lutter contre les ingalits et les multinationales gantes qui ont aujourd'hui plus de pouvoir que les tats alors qu'elles ne sont pas lues.




> Google, Facebook et Amazon ont tous salu laccord. Quel commentaire en faites-vous ?


Cela me semble assez logique
Ils ne sont pas plus btes que les autres et se rendent bien compte que a drape... Les tats n'ont plus les moyens de remplir leur rle et a commence  poser des problmes.
Ce qui intresse ces groupes, c'est de prendre le plus de place sur le march. Ils optimisent  mort parce que s'ils ne le font pas, il se retrouvent dsavantags par rapport  la concurrence qui le fait.
Donc, ils sont ok pour payer beaucoup plus d'impts pourvu que tout le monde le fasse.

----------


## fatbob

Ce qui montre de faon extraordinairement clatante qu'on ne peut pas attendre de ces gens l qu'ils agissent de manire responsable s'il leur est donn la possibilit de ne pas le faire.
Ainsi, tous les cadeaux fiscaux sans contrepartie contractuelle ne donneront videmment aucun rsultat.
Seules des politiques contraignantes pour le priv peuvent amener les entreprises  agir pour l'intrt de l'humanit. En aucun cas, on ne peut compter sur leur bonne volont.

----------


## pvincent

> I Trop faible. Il est en moyenne  24% dans le monde. Un taux de 15% n'empchera donc pas le dumping fiscal.
> .


Je ne comprends pas ce genre de remarque.

Rien n'empche un pays  continuer  taxer les entreprises qui sont fiscalement domicilies chez lui et de continuer comme avant, mais si j'ai bien compris, il s'agit de permettre  un pays dans lequel l'entreprise  des activits mais paye ses impts dans un paradis fiscal de rcuprer jusqu' 15% de taxes ce qui est mieux que zro (ou la diffrence si ce n'est pas zro dans le paradis fiscal).

Bien sr, le diable est dans les dtails (l'assiette de l'impt, aides style crdit impot-recherche,...) et beaucoup reste encore  faire mais a semble quand mme un progrs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'analyse montre que le pays va continuer sur la voie de la contre-attaque comme la prcdente administration.


Apparemment il y a plein de choses qui ont dmarres sous l'administration Trump et qui continuent sous l'administration Biden, d'un ct c'est chouette, ils ne sont pas dans une logique stupide "il faut dtruire tout ce qu'il a fait".




> Dans le cas de la France, qui a adopt en 2019 une loi prlevant 3 % du chiffre d'affaires des grandes entreprises amricaines, Tai n'a pas apport plus de dtails dans son communiqu. Cependant, des sources indiquent que Thai rserve un traitement spcial  l'Hexagone.


C'est une bonne ide de taxer le chiffre d'affaire, parce qu'il est un peu trop simple pour les multinationales de faire en sorte de ne pas gnrer de bnfice.

----------


## ManPaq

la fin des paradis fiscaux? Les entreprises s'tant acquittes des prlvements du pays dans lequel elles ont effectu des bnfices (au moins 15%) les fonds rapatris n'ont plus de bnfices  leur fiscalit propre.
Plutt la fin de l'expatriation fiscale, reste dans l'optimisation fiscale la sous-capitalisation ou endettement intra-groupe o les sommes empruntes pour le fonctionnement proviennent d'une filiale ou du sige ce qui peut permettre de continuer  bnficier de taux avantageux. En sus des royalties qui sont  l'origine du sandwich hollandais o par un jeu de concession du droit d'utilisation du nom de la socit les fonds transitent sans imposition et les royalties en sont la seule transaction manifeste. Sauf que dornavant les fonds ne peuvent plus gagner un paradis fiscal.
L'expression "en attendant des jours meilleurs" est bien choisie sur l'exemple de wikipdia (double irlandais et sandwich hollandais).
Il y aurait un monde o seule une partie des fonds est mis en circulation tandis que le reste est oblig sine die? Peut-tre pour aider  faire la promotion d'une monnaie virtuelle des banques centrales serait-ce une vasion dans le but d'assurer la stabilit du nouveau march financier?... La finance cet univers impitoyable (ce qui me fait penser  la fiscalit texane qui l'est moins et qui pourrait bien devenir l'avenir des firmes amricaines qui oeuvrent en Europe)

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Accord historique des pays du G20 pour une taxation internationale des multinationales,*
*Dont tous les GAFA, champions des superprofits et de loptimisation fiscale*

*Au terme de deux jours de tractations  Venise, les ministres des Finances du G20 ont donn samedi leur feu vert politique  la mise en uvre, ds 2023, dune grande rforme fiscale mondiale visant  taxer plus quitablement les multinationales. Une tape dterminante, qui doit encore tre confirme, en octobre, par laccord formel des chefs dtat du G20 et, au niveau mondial, par le ralliement dune poigne de pays encore rfractaires, dont, en Europe, lIrlande, havre fiscal notoire. LOCDE, matre duvre de la rforme, est dj parvenue  faire approuver la rforme fiscale  comprenant un taux d'imposition minimum de 15 % pour les socits, dont les gants technologiques GAFA (Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon)   132 des 139 pays membres du "cadre inclusif". Les ministres ont exhort les pays qui ne l'ont pas encore fait  le signer.*

Un cadre pour une rforme fiscale internationale a t approuv ce mois-ci par 131 pays de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE). Mais l'approbation des 19 plus grandes conomies et de l'Union europenne permettra de faire en sorte qu'il devienne une ralit aprs des annes de ngociations. Le communiqu de la rencontre du G20 marque galement le ralliement tardif, vendredi, de Saint-Vincent-et-les-Grenadines, paradis fiscal des Carabes.


 Aprs de nombreuses annes de discussions et sur la base des progrs raliss l'anne dernire, nous sommes parvenus  un accord historique sur une architecture fiscale internationale plus stable et plus quitable , indique la dclaration finale.  Nous approuvons les lments cls des deux piliers sur la raffectation des bnfices des entreprises multinationales et un impt minimum mondial efficace .

Il reste dsormais  finaliser certaines modalits techniques, surmonter des obstacles politiques qui demeurent et  vaincre des rsistances isoles, d'ici  une runion des chefs d'tat et de gouvernements  Rome en octobre pour le finaliser. 

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, n'a pas tard  saluer l'accord, affirmant qu'il s'agissait d'une opportunit de rforme unique par sicle.  Il n'y a pas de retour en arrire possible. Nous mettons fin  la course fiscale vers le bas et les gants du numrique paieront dsormais leur juste part d'impts , a-t-il dclar. 

Cette dynamique devrait, selon lui, venir  bout des rsistances de sept pays qui rechignent encore  endosser l'accord, dont trois Europens. L'Irlande, membre de l'UE, qui a attir Apple et Google  Dublin grce  des taux d'imposition faibles, l'Estonie, la Hongrie, le Kenya, le Nigeria et le Sri Lanka sont toujours dans le camp des opposants  la rforme. Dans leur dclaration finale, les ministres du G20 ont dclar qu'ils  invitent tous les membres  des ngociations  qui n'ont pas encore adhr  l'accord international  le faire .




Les gouvernements sont depuis longtemps confronts  la difficult de taxer les entreprises mondiales oprant dans de nombreux pays. Cette difficult s'est accrue avec l'essor d'normes socits technologiques comme Amazon, Google et Facebook.  l'heure actuelle, les entreprises peuvent crer des succursales dans des pays o le taux d'imposition des socits est relativement faible et y dclarer leurs bnfices. Cela signifie qu'elles ne paient que le taux d'imposition local, mme si les bnfices proviennent principalement de ventes ralises ailleurs. Cette pratique est lgale et courante. 

Mais le nouvel accord vise  mettre fin aux pratiques centenaires qui favorisent lvasion fiscale. Les tats-Unis, la France et d'autres grandes nations riches du G7 ont accept au dbut de ce mois de soutenir les rformes fiscales. Les rformes visent  empcher les pays de se faire concurrence pour offrir les taux d'imposition les plus bas afin d'attirer les investissements, ce qui a souvent conduit les multinationales  payer des niveaux d'imposition drisoires.

*Les GAFA dans la ligne de mire*

La rforme repose sur deux "piliers". Le premier pilier de l'accord consiste  raffecter une part de l'impt sur les bnfices pay par les multinationales aux pays dits "de march", c'est--dire ceux o elles ralisent leurs activits. L'impt ne sera donc plus d uniquement l o leurs siges sociaux sont installs. En ligne de mire, les entreprises qui ralisent plus de 20 milliards d'euros de chiffre d'affaires mondial et dont la rentabilit est suprieure  10 %.

Lobjectif est dviter que les multinationales et surtout les GAFA, acronyme dsignant les gants de la technologie Google, Amazon, Facebook et Apple, qui ont largement profit de la pandmie de covid-19 et des confinements, paient des impts drisoires au regard de leurs revenus. 

Le deuxime pilier correspond  l'instauration d'un taux d'impt effectif minimum "d'au moins 15 %" sur les bnfices des multinationales. Un tat pourra taxer les profits trangers d'une de ses entreprises nationales qui aurait t impose  l'tranger  un taux infrieur  ce taux minimum, afin de compenser l'cart. Le taux minimum devrait concerner moins de 10 000 grandes entreprises, mais l'OCDE estime quil gnrerait 150 milliards de dollars de recettes supplmentaires par an.

Les tats-Unis, la France et l'Allemagne se disent en faveur d'un taux suprieur  ce taux minimum propos, de mme que la majorit des pays mergents, comme l'Argentine. Washington plaide pour 21 %. Si l'espoir d'y parvenir est maigre, cela devrait faire l'objet de tractations dans les mois prochains. Autre dtail  finaliser, le taux de redistribution local des bnfices. Une fourchette entre 20 et 30 % a t laisse ouverte. Paris pousse pour 25 %, ce que Washington semble prt  soutenir.

Si ladhsion des rfractaires est attendue, la secrtaire amricaine au Trsor Janet Yellen a soulign qu'il  n'tait pas essentiel que tous les pays participent  pour que la rforme puisse aboutir.  Un pays peut dcider d'approuver ou non mais, avec le G20 et 132 pays qui reprsentent 90 % du PIB mondial, la pression est forte. Il y a une volont politique forte d'aboutir  un accord , a prcis l'hte du sommet, le ministre italien de l'conomie Daniele Franco.

Reste galement  rgler la controverse entre Europens et Amricains sur la taxation numrique. La Commission europenne prvoit d'introduire une taxe, indpendante du dispositif approuv par le G20, de 0,3 % sur les ventes en ligne, pour financer le remboursement du fonds de relance Next Generation EU. Washington a demand  lexcutif de lUnion de surseoir  ce projet, peru comme une double taxation. Du sommet de Venise, Janet Yellen doit se rendre  Bruxelles, o elle doit aborder ce sujet pineux avec ses homologues europens lundi. Plusieurs tats europens plaident pour une suspension, une rvision voire un abandon du projet europen, jug malvenu.




La France a adopt sa taxe GAFA alors que les discussions pitinaient au niveau de lEurope. La taxe franaise impose  hauteur de 3*% le chiffre daffaires ralis en France sur la publicit cible en ligne, la vente de donnes  des fins publicitaires et la mise en relation des internautes par les plateformes. Mais le ministre Le Maire a confirm  maintes reprises que cette loi est temporaire. Elle seffacera derrire les dcisions de lOCDE dont les pays membres ont maintenant approuv une rforme des rgles fiscales applicables aux gants de lconomie numrique,  lexception de quelques-uns. 

Les ministres du G20 se runissaient pour la premire fois en personne depuis fvrier 2020, au dbut de la pandmie mondiale de coronavirus, bien que la Chine et l'Inde y ont particip virtuellement. Des centaines de manifestants ont converg vers Venise, bien que la zone o se tient la runion ait t boucle pour le grand public. Une tudiante manifestante a dnonc le G20 comme un club de riches qui ne cherche qu' protger les siens.

 Nous n'attendons pas le vrai changement, le changement radical dont nous avons besoin. Nous devons agir, nous ne pouvons pas attendre qu'ils le fassent, car la seule chose qui les intresse est leur propre richesse , a-t-elle dclar.

Le G20 a galement salu la vigueur de la reprise conomique, mais s'est inquit des divergences entre rgions du monde et des risques pour la croissance dus en raison de  la propagation de nouveaux variants du covid-19 et des diffrents rythmes de vaccination .  Nous sommes d'accord que nous devrions viter de rimposer de nouvelles restrictions  la mobilit des populations , a affirm le ministre italien Daniele Franco. Le groupe des 20, dont les membres reprsentent environ 85 % de la richesse mondiale, a aussi discut du changement climatique.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cet accord ? 
 ::fleche::  Quels sont les consquences dune taxation internationale des GAFA, habitus aux superprofits ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Les pays riches soutiennent l'accord sur la taxation des gants de la technologie comme Google, Apple et Amazon, pour rorganiser la fiscalit mondiale  l're numrique
 ::fleche::  Les USA annoncent des taxes supplmentaires de 25 % sur les produits franais suite  l'adoption de la taxe GAFA, des mesures de rtorsion qui sont reportes de six mois
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : l'Union europenne  agira d'une seule voix  face aux menaces amricaines, d'imposer des droits punitifs allant jusqu' 100 % sur les produits franais
 ::fleche::  Taxe GAFA : les ngociations chouent  l'OCDE et les discussions sont reportes  la mi-2021, l'absence de solution fonde sur un consensus pourrait amputer le PIB mondial de plus de 1 % par an

----------


## JackIsJack

Il ne reste plus qu' savoir si les GAFAM seront capables d'optimisation fiscale plus complexe maintenant que cette faille, comprhensible par un enfant de 10 ans, est 'presque' rsolue.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Sous la pression amricaine, l'UE suspend son projet de taxe GAFA*
*pour ne pas nuire  la poursuite des ngociations internationales  l'OCDE sur la refonte de la fiscalit mondiale * 

Un cadre pour une rforme fiscale internationale a t approuv ce mois-ci par 131 pays de lOrganisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomiques (OCDE). Mais l'approbation des 19 plus grandes conomies et de l'Union europenne permettra de faire en sorte qu'il devienne une ralit aprs des annes de ngociations. Au terme de deux jours de tractations  Venise, les ministres des Finances du G20 ont donn samedi leur feu vert  la mise en uvre, ds 2023, dune grande rforme fiscale mondiale visant  taxer plus quitablement les multinationales.

 Aprs de nombreuses annes de discussions et sur la base des progrs raliss l'anne dernire, nous sommes parvenus  un accord historique sur une architecture fiscale internationale plus stable et plus quitable , est-il not dans un communiqu conjoint.  Nous approuvons les lments cls des deux piliers sur la raffectation des bnfices des entreprises multinationales et un impt minimum mondial efficace .

Il reste dsormais  finaliser certaines modalits techniques, surmonter des obstacles politiques qui demeurent et  vaincre des rsistances isoles, d'ici  une runion des chefs d'tat et de gouvernements  Rome en octobre pour le finaliser.

Le ministre franais des Finances, Bruno Le Maire, n'a pas tard  saluer l'accord, affirmant qu'il s'agissait d'une opportunit de rforme unique par sicle.  Il n'y a pas de retour en arrire possible. Nous mettons fin  la course fiscale vers le bas et les gants du numrique paieront dsormais leur juste part d'impts , a-t-il dclar. Cette dynamique devrait, selon lui, venir  bout des rsistances de sept pays qui rechignent encore  endosser l'accord, dont trois Europens. L'Irlande, membre de l'UE, qui a attir Apple et Google  Dublin grce  des taux d'imposition faibles, l'Estonie, la Hongrie, le Kenya, le Nigeria et le Sri Lanka sont toujours dans le camp des opposants  la rforme. Dans leur dclaration finale, les ministres du G20 ont dclar qu'ils  invitent tous les membres  des ngociations  qui n'ont pas encore adhr  l'accord international  le faire .

La rforme repose sur deux  piliers . Le premier pilier de l'accord consiste  raffecter une part de l'impt sur les bnfices pay par les multinationales aux pays dits  de march , c'est--dire ceux o elles ralisent leurs activits. L'impt ne sera donc plus d uniquement l o leurs siges sociaux sont installs. En ligne de mire, les entreprises qui ralisent plus de 20 milliards d'euros de chiffre d'affaires mondial et dont la rentabilit est suprieure  10 %.

Lobjectif est dviter que les multinationales et surtout les GAFA, qui ont largement profit de la pandmie de covid-19 et des confinements, paient des impts drisoires au regard de leurs revenus.

Le deuxime pilier correspond  l'instauration d'un taux d'impt effectif minimum  d'au moins 15 %  sur les bnfices des multinationales. Un tat pourra taxer les profits trangers d'une de ses entreprises nationales qui aurait t impose  l'tranger  un taux infrieur  ce taux minimum, afin de compenser l'cart. Le taux minimum devrait concerner moins de 10 000 grandes entreprises, mais l'OCDE estime quil gnrerait 150 milliards de dollars de recettes supplmentaires par an.

Les tats-Unis, la France et l'Allemagne se disent en faveur d'un taux suprieur  ce taux minimum propos, de mme que la majorit des pays mergents, comme l'Argentine. Washington plaide pour 21 %. Si l'espoir d'y parvenir est maigre, cela devrait faire l'objet de tractations dans les mois  venir. Autre dtail  finaliser, le taux de redistribution local des bnfices. Une fourchette entre 20 et 30 % a t laisse ouverte. Paris pousse pour 25 %, ce que Washington semble prt  soutenir.


*L'UE suspend son projet de taxe du numrique*

La concorde internationale autour de la taxation des gants du numrique n'aura dur que le temps d'un week-end. En effet, sous la pression tats-Unis, l'UE a dcid de suspendre son projet de taxe dit GAFA jusqu'en octobre. Lors d'une confrence de presse ce lundi 12 juillet  Bruxelles en marge de ngociations de lOCDE, Daniel Ferrie, porte-parole de la Commission europenne a dclar :  Nous avons dcid de suspendre nos travaux sur notre nouvelle taxe numrique . Et d'expliquer que  la russite de ce processus ncessitera une dernire impulsion de la part de toutes les parties, et la Commission s'est engage  se concentrer sur cet effort. C'est pourquoi nous avons dcid de mettre en pause notre travail sur une proposition de taxe numrique .

Il faut dire que le projet europen a suscit des critiques amricaines et la secrtaire au Trsor Janet Yellen avait appel dimanche l'UE  le reconsidrer. Pour Washington, la taxe numrique europenne entre en contradiction avec le projet d'impts des multinationales, dont l'accord politique a justement t obtenu samedi dernier lors dune runion du G20. Au lendemain de cette runion, Janet Yellen a indiqu que l'accord sur la taxation des multinationales  invite les pays  accepter de dmanteler les taxes numriques existantes que les tats-Unis considrent comme discriminatoires et  s'abstenir d'instaurer des mesures similaires  l'avenir .

 Il appartient donc  la Commission europenne et aux membres de l'Union europenne de dcider de la marche  suivre , avait-elle lanc devant la presse

C'est la deuxime fois que l'Europe recule face aux intrts amricains dans limposition dune  taxe GAFA , aprs un premier renoncement en 2018.

Source : communiqu du porte-parole de la Commission europenne 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de cette dcision ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord ou non ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est la deuxime fois que l'Europe recule face aux intrts amricains dans limposition dune  taxe GAFA , aprs un premier renoncement en 2018


Comme disent les fanboys de l'UE  Grce  l'UE nous n'avons plus  nous agenouiller devant les intrts US .  ::ptdr::

----------


## walfrat

C'est aussi une question de priorit.

Fiscalit mondiale vs taxe GAFA : le choix est vite fait sur ce qu'on veut prioris.

Maintenant si l'UE y perd o ne gagne pas assez, ils pourront rouvrir ce dossier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je trouve qu'il y a un certain manque de savoir lire dans tout ceci. 
La taxe GAFA de l'UE n'a plus lieu d'exister si une loi internationale vient couvrir ce besoin. Du coup, je trouve tout  fait normal d'arrter les frais sur cette taxe GAFA, et de travailler avec tous les autres pour obtenir la meilleure solution possible, ou, disons, celle qui fait le plus consensus. 
Il y aura le temps de critiquer une fois que l'on saura ce que a donne et si les rsultats ne sont pas  la hauteur, mais pour le moment, je ne vois rien qui justifie vos ractions.  ::roll::

----------


## denisys

*Quelle bouffonnerie, cette UE !!!*
a veut jouer dans la coure des grands, et , quand les grands lves le doigt  
Phciiiiiiiiiiiiiit
---
+ 1000 , a ton compteur , pour ton sens du ralisme : *Ryu2000*

----------


## ormond94470

La taxe dites des Gafam rapportait 500 millions  la France, le changement de fiscalit  L'OCDE rapporterait 5 milliard en ciblant les mmes acteurs et les mmes bnfices.
On ne va pas taxer les mmes bnfices 2x...
Le plus gnant c'est la communication, L'EU d'elle mme aurait d mettre en stand-by la taxe Gafam plutt que d'attendre l'ordre des usa.

----------


## walfrat

> La taxe dites des Gafam rapportait 500 millions  la France, le changement de fiscalit  L'OCDE rapporterait 5 milliard en ciblant les mmes acteurs et les mmes bnfices.
> On ne va pas taxer les mmes bnfices 2x...
> Le plus gnant c'est la communication, L'EU d'elle mme aurait d mettre en stand-by la taxe Gafam plutt que d'attendre l'ordre des usa.


Nope.

En ayant les USA demand  ce que l'UE suspende cela, l'UE peut faire un geste et stopper, pour se concentrer gracieusement sur la fiscalit mondiale, bref de la politique/diplomacie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Analyse super foireuse de la situation...

Cette taxe base sur le chiffre d affaire tait surtout un gros bras de levier pour faire avancer les USA. Surtout dans un contexte trumpien qui ne comprend que l affrontement direct.

Ici on a une proposition beaucoup plus large et a l'assiette plus solide. Qui n entranera pas de mesure de rtorsion devant l OMC. Proposition qui directement proposait d invalider la taxe numrique.

Donc loin de d craser, l union  juste ngoci dans ses intrts. Entre une solution bancale et une solution solide le choix est fait.

----------


## LasAchille

La taxe est dj appliqu sur un certain site chinois.... J'dis, j'dis rien....

----------


## Christian_B

La porte de ce nouveau systme de taxation a t exagre.
Il s'agissait de rectifier une situation qui empirait et devenait intenable pour le budget de nombreux tats.
5 milliards au niveau de l'OCDE, ce n'est quand mme pas le pactole.
Et 15% c'est encore peu (et moins que les 21% un temps envisags).

Si on pense que le niveau de taxation de l'Irlande, rput un paradis fiscal europen est de 12,5%, ce n'est pas pas exactement une rvolution.
Bon mais c'est mieux que *rien*, ce qui tait l'ide de Macron malgr la pandmie (sauf un pourboire venant des seuls GAFA, contrairement  ce systme) avant que Biden le place en porte--faux.

----------


## Christian_B

> La taxe est dj appliqu sur un certain site chinois.... J'dis, j'dis rien....


Pas trouv la rponse  cette devinette  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> le niveau de taxation de l'Irlande


Apparemment l'histoire des 12,5% c'est sur les bnfices, il suffit de faire en sorte de ne pas faire de bnfice et t'vites cette taxe.
La formule magique d'Apple pour payer 0,005% d'impt en Europe



> Puis, entre en scne l'Etat irlandais. Qu'il s'agisse d'"Apple Sales International" ou d'"Apple Operations Europe", la mthode est la mme : depuis 1991, il avalise une rpartition interne totalement artificielle des bnfices. Une partie infime du produit des ventes, issues pourtant de toute l'Europe, est ainsi comptabilise dans la partie irlandaise de chaque entit et soumis  un impt sur les socits de 12,5%.
> 
> *Le reste, c'est--dire l'crasante majorit des bnfices, part dans un hypothtique "sige" situ hors du pays*, sur lequel l'Etat irlandais se refuse  avoir un droit de regard. Or ces siges ont tout d'un mirage : pas de salaris spcifiques, pas de locaux et aucune capacit oprationnelle lui permettant d'exercer la moindre activit concrte. Seul signe d'existence, des runions occasionnelles des deux Conseils d'administrations, composs de cadres d'Apple employs  temps plein en Irlande. On y cause dividendes, arrangements administratifs et gestion de trsorerie.
> 
> L'avantage de ces siges hypothtiques c'est que les bnfices qui y sont logs ne sont pas du tout imposs ! Concrtement, cela permet des culbutes fiscales impressionnantes : en 2011, par exemple, Apple Sales International a dgag environ 16 milliards d'euros de bnfices. Sur ce total, seuls 50 millions ont t considrs comme imposables. Ce qui a abouti  moins de 10 millions d'euros d'impt pay effectivement par le groupe de Cupertino Soit 0,05% de ses bnfices totaux ! Et ce n'est pas la meilleure anne : le pourcentage d'imposition est mme descendu  0,005% en 2014.


C'est facile avec cette technique d'organiser son dficit :
Comment Amazon, Facebook, Starbucks et Google payent si peu d'impts en France ?



> La quasi-totalit des revenus dclars par Google en Irlande, aprs un passage aux Pays-Bas via une socit intermdiaire, est transfre dans le paradis fiscal des Bermudes o est situe la filiale Google Ireland Holdings. Ces montages financiers sont baptiss "sandwich hollandais" (ou "double irlandais").
> 
> "*KFC France ne paie pas d'impt sur les socits car il a d'importants dficits indfiniment reportables*", explique  l'AFP le contrleur financier du groupe. En effet, pendant des annes, la chane peut faire jouer auprs du fisc les dficits lis aux importants investissements qui lui ont permis d'ouvrir plus de 140 restaurants, en partie financs par la maison mre,  laquelle KFC France reverse intrts et droit d'usage de la marque.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si on pense que le niveau de taxation de l'Irlande, rput un paradis fiscal europen est de 12,5%, ce n'est pas pas exactement une rvolution.
> Bon mais c'est mieux que *rien*, ce qui tait l'ide de Macron malgr la pandmie (sauf un pourboire venant des seuls GAFA, contrairement  ce systme) avant que Biden le place en porte--faux.


Si c'est bien 12,5% oui, c'est pas une grosse diffrence... mais en irlande, les taxations sont plutot en dessous de 2% pour certains GAFA... donc la on est plus dans la mme cour

----------


## seedbarrett

> Pas trouv la rponse  cette devinette


Je pense qu'il fait rfrence au changement de douane : https://aide.laposte.fr/contenu/droi...au-1er-juillet 
Concrtement a change rien, c'est juste qu'ils ont plus du tout interet  rien dclarer. Donc ils te facturent la douane, comme ils auraient dj du le faire. Par contre je crois que les frais ont monts pour les particulier, et qu'on paye aussi un % sur les frais de ports (parce que pay dans l'autre pays).

----------


## mach1974

L'Etat Franais par les paiements domicilis en France aurait pu prlever la TVA  la source des paiements . C'est techniquement possible . 
Pour l'accord, il est dj biais car le Snat a propos de remettre en place les reports en avant pour l'IS et l'accord de l'OCDE n'est pas impratif pour les 130 pays le composant. Il y aura toujours des niches fiscales .  Les 15 % sont donc de la poudre aux yeux car des exemptions sont prvus.  Des niches fiscales ne disparatront pas pour les Quataries et le taux marginal ne sera pas 15 % mais restera  8 %

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Pour mettre un peu des "btons dans les roues" aux GAFAM, l'UE vient de voter une nouvelle norme. Pour l'uniformisation des prises usb sur les appareils PC/smartphone/app connects.

https://fr.businessam.be/le-chargeur...wH4g2WwqTZoonc

----------


## Ryu2000

Il me semble que a n'embte qu'Apple, tous les autres smartphones utilisent de l'USB.

----------


## Christian_B

@tanaka59
L'article cit montre que la position d'Apple (du moins telle que prsente) est incohrente 



> Daprs elle, cela poussera les consommateurs  se tourner vers de nouveaux chargeurs, ce qui crera une  montagne de dchets lectroniques . Elle estime aussi quune telle initiative  nuira  linnovation


Il est vident que les utilisateurs ne vont pas jeter les anciens smartphones et donc les anciens chargeurs rapidement. De toute faon s'il est possible d'utiliser un cble mixte ou un adaptateur comme indiqu par l'article, cela limitera problme. Et pour les nouveaux appareils, plus la norme sera adopte vite, moins il y aura longtemps des chargeurs incompatibles (ou compliquant la connexion). Les dchets sont videmment la dernire proccupation d'Apple.
Quand  l'innovation, l'USB-C tant rcent et pratique, il sera l longtemps. Et si un jour on doit changer, rien n'empchera de changer les rgles,surtout si les industriels se mettent d'accord sur une nouvelle norme. Ce qu'Apple veut viter si possible ...




> Apple a galement dclar que lindustrie se dirige naturellement vers une solution USB-C, de sorte que toute rglementation directe serait inutile.


Si on va de toute faon vers l'USB-C (d'ailleurs dj largement utilis par Apple sous le nom Thunderbolt pour les ordinateurs), o est le problme? A moins qu'Apple compte maintenir l'incompatibilit de certains nouveaux appareils le plus longtemps possible pour vendre des chargeurs au prix fort.

Comme d'habitude, les arguments orients d'un marchand qui est juge et partie sont sans valeur.

----------


## Sandra Coret

*L'accord mondial sur la fiscalit du numrique pourrait ne pas tre prt avant fin 2023 ou dbut 2024, a dclar Bruno Le Maire, signalant un retard important dans la mise en uvre de la rforme*

*L'accord, que les responsables avaient espr signer au milieu de cette anne, vise  rattribuer les droits d'imposition des grands groupes numriques tels qu'Apple et Google aux pays o se trouvent les clients finaux.*

Il s'agit du premier des deux piliers d'une refonte majeure des rgles de la fiscalit transfrontalire, qui prvoit galement un impt mondial minimum sur les socits de 15 % pour les grandes multinationales.

"_En ce qui concerne le premier pilier - la fiscalit numrique - nous ne mnagerons pas nos efforts pour convaincre la communaut internationale et les membres de l'OCDE de faire de leur mieux pour parvenir  un consensus dans les mois  venir_", a dclar M. Le Maire, ministre franais des Finances, aprs avoir prsid une runion des ministres des Finances de l'UE  Bruxelles.

"_Cela peut tre la fin de 2023, cela peut tre le dbut de 2024, l'essentiel est d'avoir une refonte totale du systme fiscal international_", a ajout M. Le Maire.

Prs de 140 pays se sont mis d'accord en octobre dernier pour rcrire les rgles de la fiscalit internationale pour la premire fois en une gnration, fixant une date limite de mise en uvre  2023.


Bruno Le Maire
Source : Bruno Le Maire, ministre franais des Finances

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Pour Bruno Le Maire, il est plus pertinent que jamais de relancer le dbat des taxes sur le numrique en Europe, dans un contexte o les GAFA ont pu maintenir leurs activits malgr la crise

 ::fleche::  France : l'Assemble vote l'instauration de la taxe sur les gants du numrique, les dputs presque unanimes sur le projet de Bruno Le Maire

 ::fleche::  Les pays riches soutiennent l'accord sur la taxation des gants de la technologie comme Google, Apple et Amazon, pour rorganiser la fiscalit mondiale  l're numrique

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> L'accord mondial sur la fiscalit du numrique pourrait ne pas tre prt avant fin 2023 ou dbut 2024, a dclar Bruno Le Maire, signalant un retard important dans la mise en uvre de la rforme 
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


1) Les pays intresss pour collecter plus de fiscalit (comme la France), sont impatient . Les pays comme les paradis fiscaux eux freinent des 4 fers. 

2) Encore une fois, un pays comme la France ou la fiscalit est dj lourde (en Belgique aussi je vous rassure), pourquoi les autres pays devraient accepter une lvation de la leur pour financer les "mauvais payeurs"/lves" ?

3) " Prs de 140 pays se sont mis d'accord " = je serais curieux de connaitre la "liste officielle" ( ? )

----------

